# Feierabendrunden im Bergischen



## hardy_aus_k (1. Juni 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

die letzten Wochen haben gezeigt, dass nach Feierabendrunden rund um Köln Nachfrage besteht. Um nicht noch mehr Verwirrung mit immer neuen Threads zu stiften, richte ich hiermit den gewünschten Feierabendthread ein. Er sollte zukünftig zur Koordination unserer Feierabendrunden genutzt werden.

Es könnte sicherlich noch viel zu Zielen, zu gewünschten Beiträgen und zu unerwünschten Beiträgen gesagt werden, aber meine Erfahrung zeigt, dass die Entwicklung eines Threads nicht in der Hand des Erstellers liegt. Ich setze deshalb auf die Dynamik und die Selbstheilungskräfte, die ich hier kennengelernt habe.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## hardy_aus_k (1. Juni 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

als ordnungsliebender Mensch erhaltet Ihr die Links zu den Threads, aus denen der Feierabendrundenthread (was für ein Wort!) hervorgegangen ist:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=116746

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=116469

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (2. Juni 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

26 Kilometer und knapp 500 Höhenmeter sind es dann doch noch geworden. Eine Übersichtskarte und die OVL-Datein habe ich angefügt.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Blake69 (2. Juni 2004)

Die Tour gestern mit Anmuth (ein Mädel und topfit  ) und den fünf übrigen Bikern (Hardy, Jürgen, Thomas, sorry Namen vergessen   ) war wiedermal herrlich gut  . Tja und auch wenn die Pferde mal ihre Stollen verlieren - ähm Hufnagel - und dann noch einer platt fährt - zssssssss   sind wir doch allseits gut ausgestattet um dieses wieder sehr schnell in den Griff zu kriegen.

Also dann haut rein + bis demnächst,

Jörg


----------



## JürgenK (2. Juni 2004)

Moin Jungs und Mädels,

wer hat mir eigentlich den Schlauch geliehen oder verpachtet, und kriegt noch Kohle bzw. einen neuen. War der Schlauch von Thomas??? Bitte melden!

Es war eine nette Runde, sollten wir wiederholen.

Aber ich glaube Anmuth heißt nicht Anmuth, (das ist etwas anderes)   sondern Almuth.

Bis die Tage  

Jürgen


----------



## hardy_aus_k (2. Juni 2004)

@Jürgen

Der große Unbekannte könnte "backloop" sein.

@Koelnerin

Wenn Du bei Deiner nächsten Tour am Hintern und Rücken dreckiger als sonst werden solltest, liegt es daran, dass Dein Schutzblech bei mir im Kofferraum liegt


----------



## Blake69 (2. Juni 2004)

Aber ich glaube Anmuth heißt nicht Anmuth, (das ist etwas anderes)   sondern Almuth.

Bis die Tage  

Jürgen[/QUOTE]


Sorry Almuth, war ein Schreibfehler. Und dank Hardy habe ich auch jetzt den fehlenden Namen des 6. MTBer: Sei gegrüßt Christoph  

Jörg


----------



## mikkael (2. Juni 2004)

@Almut
Scheinbar hast Du die "männliche Tourbegleitung" voll durcheinander gewirbelt!   

@Hardy, Jörg
Schöne Runde, man kann nur nedisch werden. 
Bei der nächsten Runde bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei!

Habt ihr am Wochenende (vor allem Samstag) etwas vor?

Gruß
Mikkael


----------



## on any sunday (2. Juni 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> @Almut
> Scheinbar hast Du die "männliche Tourbegleitung" voll durcheinander gewirbelt!
> 
> @Hardy, Jörg
> ...



Hallo unbekannter Nachbar Hardy, Mikkael und der Rest!

Am Wochende hätte ich da zwei Termine, nur Mut.   

Bergisch Land 

Eifel 

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (2. Juni 2004)

@Mikkael

Für Samstag habe ich eine Biketour geplant, aber mit 1200 ccm   

Für eine MTB-Tour habe ich eher den Sonntag ins Auge gefasst.

@on any sunday

Die Tour ist mir natürlich auch schon aufgefallen. Wie gesagt, Sonntag würde ganz gut passen. Irgendwann muss ich sowieso ins kalte Wasser springen, warum dann nicht am Sonntag. Ich nehme dann sicherheitshalber ein Sauerstoffzelt mit   

Praktisch wäre es natürlich schon, da wir beide aus Köln-Esch (oder?) kommen und somit gemeinsam hinfahren könnten.

Also, dann werde ich nun noch heute Abend ein wenig GA auf meinem Ergometer trainieren. Vielleicht verhindert das dann am Sonntag den Totalabsturz.


----------



## Spiridon64 (3. Juni 2004)

Hi,

die Tour am Dienstag hat mir auch sehr gut gefallen.
Mal sehen Heute werde ich wohl vormittags unterwegs sein mit dem MTB Richtung Eifel. 
Hardy, ob ich am Samstag mit dem Mopped fahren werde weiss ich noch nicht. Ich tendiere für das Sommerfest des DAV Rheinland-Köln in Blens inkl. einer Runde mit dem MTB, denn die Klettern ja nicht nur.

Also bis demnächst

Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (3. Juni 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

nachdem nun klar ist, wer bei unserer Tour mitgefahren ist (spiridon64, kölnerin, blake69, backloop, JürgenK, hardy_aus_k), wer wem etwas geliehen hat (backloop JürgenK einen Schlauch) und welche Ausrüstungsgegenstände sich wo befinden (Schutzblech von kölnerin im Auto von hardy_aus_k), stellt sich nur noch folgende Frage: Wird der Hufnagel der neue Talismann von JürgenK? 

Aber das ist nun Historie. Angelehnt an den Spruch eines unserer Fußballtrainergrößen (war es nun Otto, der Große, oder Sepp Herberger ???) würde ich sagen:

*Nach der Tour ist vor der Tour !*

Da ich am Montag meine Wunden vom Sonntag lecken werde, am Dienstag nicht kann und am Mittwoch mich mental/kräftemäßig schon wieder auf eine Tagestour an Happy Kadaver vorbereiten werde, fällt nächste Woche für eine Feierabend bei mir wohl aus. Aber vielleicht organisiert einer von Euch eine Tour.

Ich werde aber am 15.06.2004 eine Tour einstellen. Wohin es geht, steht noch nicht genau fest. Ich schwanke noch zwischen einer Tour im Bereich Königsforst/Lüderich, Odenthal/Altenberg oder Hilgen/Müngsterer Brücke.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## mikkael (3. Juni 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Am Wochende hätte ich da zwei Termine, nur Mut.



@Michael
Hehe, nur Mut!   Bis Samstag!
VG Mikkael


----------



## stahlgabi (3. Juni 2004)

Hallo Hardy,

vielleicht fällt Dir die Entscheidung leichter mit der Aussicht auf ein weiteres weibliches Wesen bei der Tour: Ich wollte schon immer mal mit dem Bike zur Müngstener Brücke + hab bis jetzt noch keinen Guide gefunden . . .

. . . falls ich so kurz nach Willingen schon wieder biken kann   

Gruss Gabi


----------



## hardy_aus_k (3. Juni 2004)

Hallo Gabi,

normalerweise würde ich die rhetorische Frage stellen: Wer kann schon dem Reiz auf weibliche Begleitung bei einer Feierabendrunde wiederstehen?

Wenn ich aber ehrlich bin, war die Gegend "Müngsterer Brücke" ehe die Option, wenn ich für die anderen Bereiche keinen Tourguide finde. Ich denke, dass es aber bis zum Ende der Woche feststeht, was wir machen werden.

Wenn wir dann nicht in Dein Wunschgebiet fahren, nehmen wir uns die Sache dann auf jeden Fall für die 26. KW vor. Dazu kommt auch, dass ich selbst die Tour teilweise noch vorfahren muss und einen guten Ausgangspunkt herausfinden muss.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## juchhu (3. Juni 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin,
> 
> wie Du bestimmt gesehen hast, kümmere ich mich recht intensiv um die Feierabendtouren. Um auch mal etwas anderes kennenzulernen, hätte ich die Frage an Dich, ob Du eventuell am 15.06.2004 bereit wärest, uns als Tourguide durch Dein Heimatrevier zu führen.
> 
> ...



15.06.2004 kein Problem

Sammel- und Startzeit ?!-)))

(Damit es keine Missverständnisse gibt)

Heimatrevier Bensberg/Moitzfeld und Umgebung?

(Geile, wenn auch kurze, Singletrails.)

Startpunkt: Haus der Vereine Bensberg zwischen Sportplatz und Schwimmbad

Tourlänge?

Faustformel: 10 km/h, 3h = 30 km ???

Quote das Ganze zusätzlich in Deinen Thread.

VG Martin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (3. Juni 2004)

Hallo Martin,

erst einmal vielen Dank, dass Du bereit bist, mit uns in Deiner Heimat eine Runde zu drehen. Nun zu Deinen Fragen:

Sammel- und Startzeit ?!-)))
--> wir treffen uns gegen 18.15 Uhr, dann geht es spätestens um 18.30 Uhr los (und nicht später !!!)

Heimatrevier Bensberg/Moitzfeld und Umgebung?
(Geile, wenn auch kurze, Singletrails.)
--> geht absolut in Ordnung, ich zumindenstens habe vollstes Vertrauen an Deine Qualitäten als Tourguide

Startpunkt: Haus der Vereine Bensberg zwischen Sportplatz und Schwimmbad
--> wäre gut, wenn Du mir die Adresse geben würdest, dann kümmere ich mich um die Anfahrskizze

Tourlänge? Faustformel: 10 km/h, 3h = 30 km ???
--> die Erfahrung zeigt, dass wir 30 Kilometer bis 21.00 Uhr hinbekommen haben

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stahlgabi (3. Juni 2004)

Hauptsache, Ihr nehmt die Brücke irgendwann mal in Angriff. Die anderen beiden Vorschläge fahre ich sonst nämlich recht häufig, wobei ich vom Eifgental eigentlich nie genug bekomme.  

Man sieht sich bestimmt mal auf den bergischen Trails . . .  

Gruss Gabi


----------



## juchhu (3. Juni 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin,
> 
> erst einmal vielen Dank, dass Du bereit bist, mit uns in Deiner Heimat eine Runde zu drehen. Nun zu Deinen Fragen:
> 
> ...






Hier die Anfahrtsbeschreibung/-skizze:

Datum:  15.06.2004
Sammelzeit: 18:15 Uhr
Startzeit: 18:30 Uhr
Treffpunkt: Haus der Vereine, Hardtweg 42, 51429 Bergisch Gladbach Bensberg

Start: D51429 Bergisch Gladbach AS Moitzfeld 1-9999   
Ziel: D51429 Bergisch Gladbach Bensberg Hardtweg 42   

Entfernung: 2.77 km   
Fahrtzeit: 5 min   
AD= Autobahndreieck
AK = Autobahnkreuz
AS = Anschlussstelle
AE = Autobahnende
(33) = Anschlussstellennummer   

Routenverlauf 
Bergisch Gladbach    AB A4 in Richtung Olpe bis Bergisch Gladbach     0.0  

bei AS Moitzfeld (20) links abbiegen auf L136\Overather Strasse      0.1  

in Bensberg rechts abbiegen auf L289\Overather Strasse      1.3  

geradeaus weiter auf L289\Am Stockbrunnen      1.3  

links abbiegen auf Kadettenstrasse      1.7  

links abbiegen auf Jan-Wellem-Strasse      2.1  

rechts abbiegen auf Am Milchbornsberg      2.1  

geradeaus weiter auf Hardtweg      2.2  

rechts abbiegen auf Hardtweg      2.4  

links abbiegen auf Milchborntalweg      2.6  

rechts abbiegen auf Hardtweg      2.6  

Bergisch Gladbach / Bensberg    Bergisch Gladbach / Bensberg     2.7  


Viele Grüße

Martin Nettersheim
Im Dornbusch 3
D-51429 Bergisch Gladbach bei Köln
FON   : +49 700 58 24 48 - 11
FAX   : +49 700 58 24 48 - 12
MOB : +49 172 8 00 23 46


----------



## Enrgy (3. Juni 2004)

stahlgabi schrieb:
			
		

> Hauptsache, Ihr nehmt die Brücke irgendwann mal in Angriff...



Du meinst ja wohl nicht drüberfahren, oder?   

Das wurde nämlich schonmal tatsächlich gemacht, aber nicht von mir!
Hab´s vor 6-8 Jahren im Radio (als SWR3 noch SWF3 hieß) gehört. Anläßlich irgeneiner Arktis-Bikeexpedition wurden Hörer nach ihren verücktesten Bikeerlebnissen gefragt. Da ruft glatt einer an, und berichtet von seiner Überquerung der Müngstener Brücke.   
Wurde natürlich augenblicklich strengstens von Nachahmung abgeraten...
Die Runde, die mir so dazu einfällt, hat ca 47km und etwa 700Hm, natürlich alles variabel und 2x direkt unter der Brücke lang.

Gruß enrgy


----------



## hardy_aus_k (3. Juni 2004)

Hallo enrgy,

47 Kilometer und 700 Höhenmeter passt doch gar nicht zu Dir. 47 Kilometer und 7000 Höhenmeter würde Dir Doch mehr gerecht werden. Bei 700 Höhenmeter fängt Dein Herz doch gar nicht an zuschlagen   

Ich plane für den 22.07.04 jetzt die Tour zur Müngstener Brücke (nicht auf die Brücke, tut mir leid Gabi !!!). Ich bin inzwischen eher geneigt, die Touren auf 30 Kilometer auszulegen und dann noch eine kleine Option zum Schluss zu haben, wenn noch Zeit und Lust ist. Sobald ich einen Streckenentwurf habe, werde ich ihn veröffentlichen. Vielleicht kannst Du uns dann ein paar Tips geben oder uns wie beim letzten Mal irgendwo auflesen   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Enrgy (3. Juni 2004)

@ hardy k

jetzt glauben aber wirklich bald einige, daß ich dich für die ganzen Belobigungen bezahle!!  

Also 7000hm wär mir wohl auch zuviel, das könnte man höchstens auf einen Monat oder Urlaub verteilen. Ich hab eigentlich seit jeher auf längeren Touren das Problem mit eingeschlafenen Fortpflanzungsorganen, seit ca. 1 Jahr Schmerzen in der linken Schulter, Schmerzen im Nacken etc.
Deshalb sind Touuren über 60km für mich eher "Tortouren". Und so Geschichten mit 100km und mehr über 8h würd ich sicher nicht schaffen. Mein Puls ist übrigens recht hoch. Wenn andere bergauf sich bei 160 noch unterhalten, pumpe ich still mit 185 vor mich hin. Wenn ich alles gebe, könnens auch schon mal 205 sein. Deshalb mach ich am Berg auch etwas ruhiger, um nicht dauernd im roten Bereich zu fahren.
Die 47km, die ich oben beschrieben hab, sind ja von mir zuhaus aus genmessen und schonmal ca. 10km kürzer, wenn man sich an der Wipperaue (Haasenmühle) trifft. Also für Ortsfremde garnicht so schlimm. Bis Glüder gehts dann eh nur im Tal lang und zurück ebenso. Aber die Alternativen hast du ja zum Teil schon kennengelernt. Das ist das Schöne an der Gegend, man kann immer noch einen Berg einbauen oder aber gemütlich zurückrollen, wenn die Kraft nachläßt. Um die Dhünn zB. ist man ziemlich aufgeschmissen, wenn man schwächelt oder eine schwerwiegende Panne hat. Dort kann man nicht mal eben unten lang zurückrollen, weil seit 20 Jahren Wasser gestaut wird. Biste eigentlich früher auch dort mit´m Mopped rumgefahren? War eine meiner Lieblingsecken mit der Enduro. Am Wochenende war dort immer die Hölle los!

Gruß Volker


----------



## hardy_aus_k (3. Juni 2004)

Hallo Volker,

im Gegensatz zum MTB habe ich die Liebe zum Offroad beim Moped noch nicht entdeckt. Als die Dhünntalsperre gebaut wurde, hatte ich noch gar keinen Führerschein. Offroad mit dem Moped ist bestimmt auch sehr reizvoll, aber bei uns dürfen wir die interessanten Wege leider (oder Gott sei Dank) nicht fahren. Ich werde da wohl irgendwann mal in den Süden fahren, mir eine Enduro ausleihen und irgendeine Insel unsicher machen.

Das Thema mit der Dhünntalsperrenumrundung hatten wir am Dienstag. Ein Defekt und nicht zeitiges Losfahren führte dann dazu, dass wir an der Vorsperre "Kleine Dhünn" dann die Planung umgeworfen haben und durch das Eifgental zurückgefahren sind. Übrigens sehr zur Freude von JürgenK und Backloop, die keine Brücke gefahren sind und immer die Bachdurchfahrt vorgezogen haben.

Mit der Tourplanung muss ich mich noch nicht intensiv beschäftigen. Aber bis zum 22.06.04 ist noch Zeit    Aber Du hast auf jeden Fall recht, dass Du im Wuppertal wesentlich flexibler bist. Ich habe auch schon geguckt, ob es einen besseren Ausgangspunkt als Hilgen gibt. Bisher ist mir nichts Gescheites eingefallen.

Seitdem ich mich hier mit dem MTB beschäftige, habe ich nie gekannten Freizeitstress   Wir haben fast zwölf und ich setze mich jetzt an den Schreibtisch, um für morgen Nachmittag/Abend eine Tour im Siebengebirge oder Eifel auszuarbeiten. 

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## stahlgabi (4. Juni 2004)

Wann wollt Ihr denn jetzt Richtung Müngstener Brücke: 22.06. oder 22.07. ?

Nach Hilgen würde ich sogar noch finden bzw. alles, was an der B51 Ri. Wermelskirchen liegt. Ansonsten könnt Ihr mich da oben aussetzen . . .  

Schönes WE + viel Spaß beim Biken   

Gruss Gabi


----------



## hardy_aus_k (4. Juni 2004)

Hallo Gabi,

am 22.06.04 geht es zur Müngstener Brücke. Den Termin werde ich gleich einstellen.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## juchhu (4. Juni 2004)

@hardy_aus_k 

Tach,

vielleicht jetzt eine blöde Frage, aber ich brauche Klarheit.

Bin ich jetzt für den 15.06.2004 ab 18:15 Uhr als Tourguide für die Feierabendtour Bensberg/Moitzfeld und Umgebung 'gebucht' oder nicht?

Kurze Info wäre nicht schlecht!-)))

VG Martin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (4. Juni 2004)

Hallo Martin,

ja, bist Du  

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (4. Juni 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin,
> 
> ja, bist Du
> 
> ...



So schnell kommt mann also zum Kinde / zur Feierabendtour!

Gut, alles klar. Jetzt wollen wir mal hoffen, dass das Wetter nicht so wird wie heute, sonst wird's auf den Trails schwierig!-(((

VG Martin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (4. Juni 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

das war ein Satz mit x, das war nix! Eigentlich wollte ich heute zu H&S fahren, dort ein Camelbak und vielleicht Clicks mit Schuhen kaufen, (habe mir als Ersatz ein Windproof Shirt von Odlo gekauft) danach ins Siebengebirge oder Eifel ein paar Höhenmeter machen (habe als Ersatz 90 Minuten meinen Ergometer und Crosstrainer traktiert) und natürlich neue Strecken auskundschaften. Das Wetter hat einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht. Mist, dass wir in Köln keinen günstigen Shop haben.

Dafür ist aber der 15.06. und der 22.06. als Feierabendrunde gesichert. Danke nochmal an Martin. Das baut auf und entschädigt. Die größte Vorfreude ist natürlich auf Stahlgabi, die dann die Müngstener Brücke im Sturm nehmen wird. Beim letzten Mal ist der Bezwinger lt. Enrgy ins Radio gekommen. Mal schauen, ob sich da etwas machen lässt.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## stahlgabi (5. Juni 2004)

Schön, dass ich schon vor der Tour für Erheiterung sorgen kann . . .  

Ich war auch gestern etwas "wettergeschädigt" - werde mich dafür jetzt gleich aufs Bike schwingen.   
Fahre am Donnerstag ne Mädelstour und muss den Damen ja was bieten  

Gruss Gabi


----------



## hardy_aus_k (5. Juni 2004)

Hallo Gabi,

wenn Du schon weit vor der Tour für Erheiterung sorgst, dann möchte ich Dir zumindestens ein wenig Vorfreude bereiten, dadurch dass ich den ersten Entwurf der Tour veröffentliche.

Wahrscheinlich werde ich jedoch morgen schon für Erheiterung sorgen, wenn mein Nachbar "on any Sunday" und die Wehebachtalsperrenprofis mit mir fertig sind. Gut das spiridon64 mitfährt, um mich zur Not zum Ausgangspunkt zurückzuschleppen.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## hardy_aus_k (7. Juni 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

irgendwie wurmt es mich doch, dass es in der laufenden Woche mit einem Feierabendründchen nicht klappt. Deshalb entscheide ich mich mal spontan dazu, am Donnerstag (Happy Kadaver) eine Runde unter dem Motto "Die ausgefallene Feierabendrunde" zu fahren.

Zielgebiet wäre aus meiner Sicht die "Dhünntalsperre". Dadurch dass wir am Donnerstag mehr Zeit haben werden, schlage ich vor, ein wenig weiter auszuholen, als wir es normalerweise tun können. 

Einen Tourvorschlag werde ich hoffentlich heute Abend erarbeiten und einstellen. Da wir auch für mich unbekanntes Terrain (ca. 20%-30% der Tour) betreten werden, wäre eine Assistenz beim Tourguiding nicht schlecht (insb. im nördlichen Bereich bei Wermelskirchen/Dhünn). 

Auch für Tipps für eine interessantere Streckenführung bin ich wie immer aufgeschlossen und dankbar.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## mikkael (7. Juni 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> ..meiner Sicht die "Dhünntalsperre".. Einen Tourvorschlag werde ich hoffentlich heute Abend erarbeiten und einstellen. Da wir auch für mich unbekanntes Terrain (ca. 20%-30% der Tour) betreten werden, wäre eine Assistenz beim Tourguiding nicht schlecht (insb. im nördlichen Bereich bei Wermelskirchen/Dhünn)..


@Hardy
Wir können die Talsperrentour rund um die DTS machen. Die Strecke kenne ich eigentlich gut, auch die Daten habe ich. Das Wetter muss allerdings stimmen, bei Regen und Matsch wird es hier wirklich nichts.


----------



## kette rechts (7. Juni 2004)

Tach zusammen,

ich plane Morgen, am 08.06.2004 zwischen 16.30h und 17.00h, in Königswinter zu einer Runde im 7Gebierge zu starten. Es werden ca. 35 km und 1150 hm.

Wer Lust hat kann sich anschließen. Spontane Streckenänderungen sind nicht ausgeschlossen. Bei Interesse 0178 - 846 58 48 (Martin).

mfG

-m-


----------



## hardy_aus_k (7. Juni 2004)

Hallo Martin,

gute Idee, gutes Angebot, hohes Interesse, aber leider habe ich morgen Abend eine Sitzung, an der ich teilnehmen muss und die nicht verschiebbar ist   

Aber vielleicht findet sich der ein oder andere, der vielleicht zeitlich verfügbar ist und Lust hat. Wenn es nicht spontan klappt, würde ich mich aber freuen, wenn Du vielleicht zu einem anderen Zeitpunkt eine weitere Tour nach Feierabend anbieten könntest.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## hardy_aus_k (7. Juni 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

wusstet Ihr eigentlich, dass wir inzwischen auf eine gewisse Historie zurückblicken können   

Da liegt doch nichts näher, als mal ein paar statistische Highlights zu veröffentlichen. Es haben 4 Touren stattgefunden (11.05, 13.05, 25.05., 01.06.), die ich in dem Kontext sehe. An den Touren teilgenommen haben 16 Bikerinnen und Biker. Der Biker mit den meisten Teilnahmen ist blake69 mit 3 Touren. 

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kette rechts (7. Juni 2004)

Hallo Hardy,

werde versuchen öfter mal die Tour anzubieten. Hängt bei mir ebenfalls immer mit dem Arbeiten zusammen. Des öfteren schwinge ich mich auch auf's Rennrad, weil das meistens einfacher ist.

Ich poste vor der nächsten Tour auf jeden Fall.

mfG

-m-


----------



## mikkael (7. Juni 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> ..Der Biker mit den meisten Teilnahmen ist blake69 mit 3 Touren..



aehm, Hardy, *Du* warst doch bei allen dabei, oder nicht??  

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Jörg!  aehm.. tja dann habe ich trotz 3 Teilnahmen doch verloren, hehe.. Oder gilt hier die *EU-Spieler-Regelung* aus der Bundesliga???  

@hardy
ich habe soeben die Freigabe für Donnerstag erhalten. Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, können wir eine schöne happy-kadaver-Tour planen! 

Das HM-Wochenende zeigt Spuren: War eben basketball spielen, null Kraft in den Beinen 

VG Mikkael


----------



## racetec1 (7. Juni 2004)

Hallo mikkael,

hab jetzt endlich mein neues Bike. Wann und wo startest du am Donnerstag? Würde mich gern anschließen.
Gruß...


----------



## mikkael (7. Juni 2004)

@hardy
tja, hier die Zutaten für die Dhünntalsperrentour: die Karte und die OVL-Datei sind anbei! 

Ich bin die Strecke 2-3 mal gefahren, *nur bei gutem Wetter* und lockerem Tempo mind. 4-5 Stunden, um die 1400 HM. Startpunkt Parkplatz nördlich von Neschen/Eichholz. Technisch und konditionell mittelschwer, _jedoch an der Grenze zu "schwer"!_

Hier sind _immer_ viele Wanderer unterwegs! Also Startzeit um 12.00 Uhr wäre absolut keine gute Idee! Entweder wir machen's gleich in der früh, oder spät Nachmittags.. Wenn alles so ok ist, schreibe ich die Tour aus..

@racetec
Hallo Dirk, Glückwunsch! manno so lange haste auf Canyon gewartet, wahnsinn! Jetzt aber los! 

Grüsse
Mikkael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (7. Juni 2004)

@Mikkael

Ich habe den Sonntag auch in den Beinen. Am späten Nachmittag habe ich auf meinem Ergometer beim lockeren Training die Auswirkungen genau beobachten können. Der Puls ging schon bei leichten Belastungen sofort in die Höhe.

Ich habe übrigens schon eine Tour eingestellt    Manchmal bin ich eben schneller als mein Schatten. Um mit Michaels Worten zu sprechen: ich muss einfach aufgrund meines hohen Alters öfters mal auf der Arbeit Pause machen. Den Anfangszeitpunkt werde ich dann mal auf 10.00 Uhr verlegen.

Ich werde die Tour als Grundlage nehmen, würde jedoch gerne einige Modifikationen einfügen. Die nördliche Streckenführung von on any Sundays-Tour um die Dhünntalsperre reizt mich einfach. 

@racetec1

Der Termin ist bereits eingestellt.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (8. Juni 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

es kommt immer anders, als man denkt: ich habe die Tour im westlichen Teil überarbeitet. Der östliche Teil ist unangetastet geblieben. Die Tour wird dadurch ein wenig länger, ist aber auch ein wenig entschärft worden. Die Berg- und Talfahrt am westlichen Ufer der Dhünntalsperre fällt weg.

Was hat nun zu den Änderungsvorschlägen geführt: Mit der neuen Streckenführung können wir auf dem Parkplatz am Schöllerhof parken, der den meisten Bikern bekannt sein dürfte. Außerdem können wir uns bequem 3-4 Kilometer durch das Dhünntal einradeln. Dann geht es das Linnefe-Tal hoch. Die andere Strecke an der Dhünntalsperre sind wir bereits letzte Woche gefahren. Auf dem Rückweg fahren wir dann in Neschen Richtung Scheuren. Dort soll es wohl einen Trial Richtung Altenberg geben. Das wäre mal eine neue Variante. Dann stelle ich das mal zur Diskussion. 

Aufgrund der Streckenführung im östlichen Teil und am Ende der Strecke, können wir je nach Zeitfortschritt, bestimmte Passagen auszulassen, um somit Länge und Zeitvorgabe einzuhalten. Auch schlage ich vor, mindestens eine größere Pause (> 15 Minuten) einzuplanen.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (8. Juni 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> @hardy
> tja, hier die Zutaten für die Dhünntalsperrentour: die Karte und die OVL-Datei sind anbei!
> 
> Ich bin die Strecke 2-3 mal gefahren, *nur bei gutem Wetter* und lockerem Tempo mind. 4-5 Stunden, um die 1400 HM. Startpunkt Parkplatz nördlich von Neschen/Eichholz. Technisch und konditionell mittelschwer, _jedoch an der Grenze zu "schwer"!_
> ...



Tach,

ich will ja nichts sagen, aber irgendwie kommt mir die Tour sehr bekannt vor. Und wenn ich mich nicht irre, lautet die Bezeichnug der Originaltour MTB-003 Dhünntalsperre, und wurde von den absoluten genialen Tourguide Martin alias Juchhu entwickelt.

Nun, auf Lizenzgebühren kann ich wohl kaum hoffen, aber über eine kleine Info über den geistigen Urheber würde ich mich schon freuen!-)))

Sollte das Wetter so bleiben, kann ich die Tour nur empfehlen.

@Hardy_aus_Köln

Die Verlängerung kann ich nicht empfehlen, dann Ihr die Wege des Hauptwanderstromes benutzt.

Nehmt lieber nur die reine Dhünntalsperrentour und beginnt früh morgens so um 7:00 Uhr. Der Sonnenaufgang über dem Ost- bzw. Südufer ist genial. Wenn Ihr die Tour im Uhrzeigersinn fahrt, dann werdet Ihr bis 10:00-11:00 Uhr kaum Wanderer treffen. Und bevor es richtig mit den Horden los geht, seid Ihr schon wieder am Parkplatz.

VG Martin


----------



## mikkael (8. Juni 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ..ich will ja nichts sagen, aber irgendwie kommt mir die Tour sehr bekannt vor. Und wenn ich mich nicht irre, lautet die Bezeichnug der Originaltour MTB-003 Dhünntalsperre, und wurde von den absoluten genialen Tourguide Martin alias Juchhu entwickelt.



Hallo Martin,
entschuldige, dass ich gestern bei der Eile vergessen habe, *die Urheberinfos* zu erwähnen. Allerdings (bisschen Absicht ist dabei!) hat es etwas positives in sich: Du hast dich "gemeldet"  und vielleicht fährst Du doch mit? Ausserdem habe ich den Link auf die Daten Deiner Tour verwiesen.
Lizenzgebühren zahlen wir gerne!  

Es bleibt allerdings von der Originalität kaum was übrig, wenn irgendwelche _ältere Herren_ ihre Tuning-Ambitionen mit weiteren Zickzacks und Skizzen befriedigen wollen!   

Tja, unter diesen Umständen bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig, als die *Original-Jucchu-Tour (MTB-003)* als Konkurrenz an dem gleichen Datum einsetzen.    ..gel, Martin??

Über die Zeiten müssen wir noch reden.. 

Grüsse
Mikkael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (8. Juni 2004)

@ Mikkael

Endlich kommt hier mal ein wenig Stimmung auf. Das hat mir zum Wohlfühlen in dem Forum noch gefehlt   

Was kratzt es eine ältere deutsche Eiche, wenn sich ein Wildschwein an ihr reibt !!!   

Vor dem geplanten Zeitpunkt um 7:00 Uhr habe ich selbst als Frühaufsteher richtig Respekt. Da fängt der Sportsgeist an   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## juchhu (8. Juni 2004)

Tach,

ich will ja niemanden zu nahe treten, aber mein frühester Start um die Dhünntalsperre war um 6:00 Uhr ab Eisholz/Neschen.

Auf der ganzen Runde habe ich eine Joggerin getroffen, und das war um kurz nach 6:30 Uhr. Als wir uns begegneten, mussten wir beide schmunzeln!-)))

Um kurz nach 9:00 Uhr war ich dann wieder am Startpunkt (Damals deutlich besserer Konditionsstand als heute, heul schnief!-(((.

Als ich nach Hause aufbrach, kam mir das erste rüstige Wanderpäarchen entgegen!-)))

Morgenstund hat halt Gold im Mund !-)))

und

Der frühe Vogel fängt der Wurm!-)))

und

so, jetzt ist es aber gut; sie haben es verstanden.

VG Martin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (8. Juni 2004)

> Auf der ganzen Runde habe ich eine Joggerin getroffen, und das war um kurz nach 6:30 Uhr. Als wir uns begegneten, mussten wir beide schmunzeln!-)))




@Juchhu
War die Joggering hübsch, nett und hat sie Dir jeden Wunsch von den Lippen abgelesen? Hast Du die Joggerin gedatet? 

Ich freue mich, dass nun die wahren Motive auf den Tisch kommen. Das versachlicht doch die Diskussion ganz erheblich.

@Mikkael

Mikkael, Du kannst also ruhig um 10.00 Uhr starten. Mit drei Kindern und Ehefrau kannst Du Dir ohnehin keine Joggerin leisten


----------



## juchhu (8. Juni 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin,
> entschuldige, dass ich gestern bei der Eile vergessen habe, *die Urheberinfos* zu erwähnen. Allerdings (bisschen Absicht ist dabei!) hat es etwas positives in sich: Du hast dich "gemeldet"  und vielleicht fährst Du doch mit? Ausserdem habe ich den Link auf die Daten Deiner Tour verwiesen.
> Lizenzgebühren zahlen wir gerne!
> 
> Mikkael



Gnade vor (Urheber-)Recht! Verziehen, aber nicht vergessen!-)))

Mag kein Bier. Kann's auch was anderes sein?-)))



			
				mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Es bleibt allerdings von der Originalität kaum was übrig, wenn irgendwelche _ältere Herren_ ihre Tuning-Ambitionen mit weiteren Zickzacks und Skizzen befriedigen wollen!
> 
> Mikkael



Tja, so ist die Jugend. Können gerad' mal ohne Stützräder fahren, und fangen dann an, die geheiligten Touren der Ältesten frevelhafter Weise zu verändern, und dann das alles auch noch ohne GPS. Wo soll das nur hinführen?-)))

O Gott, unsere Welt ist vom Untergagng bedroht.



			
				mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, unter diesen Umständen bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig, als die *Original-Jucchu-Tour (MTB-003)* als Konkurrenz an dem gleichen Datum einsetzen.    ..gel, Martin??
> 
> Über die Zeiten müssen wir noch reden..
> 
> ...



Darf ich das als Einladung verstehen? Ich fühle mich geschmeichelt. Allerdings weiss ich noch nicht, ob das zeitlich bei mir klappt. Ich halte Dich auf dem Laufenden.

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (8. Juni 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Juchhu
> War die Joggering hübsch, nett und hat sie Dir jeden Wunsch von den Lippen abgelesen? Hast Du die Joggerin gedatet?



Ich schrieb 'schmunzeln', also eine Mimikveränderung durch Gesichtsmuskelkontraktionen. Keine Regungen in der Hüftgegend!-)))

Außerdem bin ich verheiratet. Da kann man schon froh sein, wenn man außerhalb der eigenen Wände was zum schmunzeln findet!-)))

VG Martin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (8. Juni 2004)

> Zitat von *mikkael*:
> Es bleibt allerdings von der Originalität kaum was übrig, wenn irgendwelche ältere Herren ihre Tuning-Ambitionen mit weiteren Zickzacks und Skizzen befriedigen wollen!





> Zitat von *juchhu*:
> Tja, so ist die Jugend. Können gerad' mal ohne Stützräder fahren, und fangen dann an, die geheiligten Touren der Ältesten frevelhafter Weise zu verändern, und dann das alles auch noch ohne GPS. Wo soll das nur hinführen?-)))



Ich lasse mich gerne hier durch den Kakao ziehen, nur bitte einigt Euch !!!

Ansonsten überlege ich natürlich, ob ich am Donnerstag zum Start komme und klatsche   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## juchhu (8. Juni 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Ich lasse mich gerne hier durch den Kakao ziehen, nur bitte einigt Euch !!!
> 
> Hardy



Das Leben ist hart und ungerecht. Also immer schön beide Wangen zum Schlagabtausch hinhalten, dann bekommst Du keine schiefe Gesichtsstellung und der jugendliche Ausdruck bleibt erhalten !-)))



			
				hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten überlege ich natürlich, ob ich am Donnerstag zum Start komme und klatsche
> 
> Gruß
> Hardy



Klatschen: für was oder etwa wen?

VG Martin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (8. Juni 2004)

Ich wollte Euch bei der Abfahrt um 6.00 oder 7.00 Uhr einfach ein wenig motivieren !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (8. Juni 2004)

ach Du heilige Bimbam, wassn hier los? Ich habe euch nur ne Stunde alleine gelassen..   

@Hardy
nix Kakao, wir machen's.. Am Donnerstag, es ist Deine Tour, Du bist der Chef! Sag die Uhrzeit und wir sind da! Schicke bitte Martin eine gescheite Einladung, damit wir mit 2-3 Kölsch (weil er kein Bier mag) zumindest alle Urheberrechtverletzungen wettmachen können..  

Ansonsten: einige andere Biker haben Interesse für die DTS-Runde gemeldet. Ich werde versuchen, hier alles unter einem Hut zu bringen..

Die Sache mit Joggen lass ich übrigens unkommentiert!

VG Mikkael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (8. Juni 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

wenn Bier die Wogen glättet, soll es an mir nicht liegen. Um nicht neue Diskussionen anzufachen, werde ich ein neutrales Bier mitbringen, dass sich auf meinen Adriasegeltörns jahrelang bewährt hat. Bisher ist noch jeder schwankend von unserem Boot gegangen.

Logistisch stellt sich die Frage, wie wir das Bier kühl halten. Funktioniert das mit einer Kühltasche mit Akkus und Eis. Oder versenken wir das Ganze während der Tour in die Dhünn? Hat da jemand Erfahrung ? Für Tipps bin ich dankbar.

Und nun zum offiziellen Teil: *Hiermit lade ich juchhu offiziell und feierlich zu unserer Tour ein !* Das erste bierähnliche Getränk gehört Dir !

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Spiridon64 (8. Juni 2004)

Hallo Hardy,

was das Kühlen angeht, da habe ich so schon meine Erfahrungen gemacht. In der Nähe ist doch die Dhünn. Das Bier könnten wir in die Dhünn stellen. Das Wasser dürfte noch nicht so warm sein. Dann brauchen wir nur 10-15 Minuten warten. So habe ich das mal in der Schweiz gemacht, OK es war ein Gletscherbach, aber ich denke es wird auch hier funktionieren. Dann mal Prost.

Gruss aus dem sonnigen München

Christoph


----------



## hardy_aus_k (8. Juni 2004)

@spiridon

Dann hast Du jetzt auch gleichzeitig festgelegt, wieviele Minuten Du auf der Tour Vorsprung herausfahren musst, damit wir dann kaltes Bier geniessen dürfen. Damit steht Dir die zweite Flasche zu. Die erst Flasche ist natürlich für juchu


----------



## mikkael (8. Juni 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> ..Die erst Flasche ist natürlich für juchu



@hardy
ich habe was besseres..    
prost!  ..und natürlich müssen wir für 
besseres Know-how sorgen: *Kölle, Kölsch, Kölsch Roulette! *


----------



## juchhu (8. Juni 2004)

Tach,

ICH MAG KEIN BIER. 

BIER = Nahrungsergänzungsmittel, Hauptbestandteil Wasser, ggf. Alkohol, Malz, Hopfen und Hefereste

und zwar egal ob ober- oder untergärig, hell oder dunkel, Malz oder Weizen, mit oder ohne Alkohol.

EBEN KEINS. GAR KEINS. BASTA !!!

Nochmal ein Angebot mit BIER ,und die Urheberverletzungen werden gerichtlich verfolgt. Als Strafmaßnahme werden sich zukünfige Tourvorschläge nur noch auf Wege im Kölner Rheinpark beschränken. 100 km bis zum Drehwurm und 0,0 hm. BAH, DAS HABT IHR DANN DAVON. 

@Hardy_aus_K

Wann Start, wo Start, wie lange in km und wieviele hm?

Vielleicht bekomme ich Ausgang? War lieb und folgsam!-)))

VG Martin

PS:

Nach einem vernünftigen Happahappa dürfen es auch Hochprozentige sein.

Schließlich habe ich nur geschrieben:

ICH MAG KEIN BIER.

UNd d.h. eben nicht, dass ich grundsätzlich kein Alkohol mag, nur eben KEIN BIER.


----------



## mikkael (8. Juni 2004)

ich lieg flach, mann!


----------



## hardy_aus_k (8. Juni 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

soeben dachte ich, ich hätte alles zusammen. Bier habe ich besorgt und nun kommt der Knaller: ich habe einen richtigen mobilen Kühlschrank mit Generator aufgetrieben ! Meine Autobatterie wird es zwar nicht überleben, aber egal: die Schlacht verlieren, den Krieg gewinnen   

Jetzt lese ich gerade den Beitrag von *juchu* und stehe wieder am Anfang   Aber wir werden schon etwas finden, womit wir anstossen können.

 

Kommen wir nun zum Nebenkriegsschauplatz, der Tour:

Gesamtlänge lt. MagicMaps: 43 Km (Realität + 5%)
Höhenmeter lt. MagicMaps:  730 hm (Realität -10%)
Streckenführung:               siehe oben

Datum:             10.06.2004
Startzeitpunkt:  10.00 Uhr 
Ausgangspunkt: Parkplatz am Schöllerhof
Länge:             4-5 Stunden (inkl. Pausen)

Wenn Ihr mitfahren wollt, bitte ich Euch, mir mitzuteilen, wie ich Euch erreichen kann. Wenn sich doch noch etwas ändern sollte oder wenn aufgrund des Wetters es keinen Sinn macht, würde ich Euch persönlich informieren. Also, tragt Euch bitte in der Fahrgemeinschaft ein (http://www.mtb-news.de/fahrgemeinschaft/fgdetail.php?treffID=1925) und teilt mir Eure Festnetz- oder Handynummer mit.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Spiridon64 (8. Juni 2004)

Na, dann werde ich Morgen mal mein Glück bei meinen Kollegen aus dem Woidlerland (übersetzt: Bayrischer Wald) (ich hoffe richtig geschrieben Mikkael)   suchen. Die haben nehmlich schonmal so einen selbstgebrannten ins Büro gebracht, vielleicht ist das ja was für Martin. Für Nebenwirkungen kann ich aber keine Garantie geben  

Gruß 

Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (8. Juni 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> soeben dachte ich, ich hätte alles zusammen. Bier habe ich besorgt und nun kommt der Knaller: ich habe einen richtigen mobilen Kühlschrank mit Generator aufgetrieben ! Meine Autobatterie wird es zwar nicht überleben, aber egal: die Schlacht verlieren, den Krieg gewinnen
> 
> ...



Frohlocket, spielt die Schalmaien, da die Pilgerfahrt mit Team Tomburg ausfällt, werde ich mich der Dhuenntalsperrentour anschliessen. Ist das nicht schön?  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## juchhu (8. Juni 2004)

@Hardy_aus_K

Mail mit doch mal Deinen Tour als ASCII-OVERLAY ober MAGIC-MAPS-PTH. Ohne GPS-Unterstützung fühle ich mich unwohl/orientierungslos!-))) Könnte auch am Biermangel liegen.

Also liebe Liebenden: Um meine Getränke braucht Ihr Euch keine Gedanken zu machen. Mein CAMELBAK M.U.L.E. wurde getunt. Original 3l-Blase mit H2O und zusätzlich 2l-Blase mit Nitromethan. Falls Ihr auf verbrannten Waldboden und eine Kondensspur trefft, war ich das !-)))

So, jetzt beginnt die lange Verhandlung, ob der Sträfling Martin am Donnerstagmorgen Freigang erhält!-)))

Wünscht mir Glück.

VG MArtin

PS: Alkohol während des Freigangs verletzt die Bewährungsauflage, sagt meine Frau (Vorsitzende des Begnadigungskomitees)


----------



## hardy_aus_k (8. Juni 2004)

@on any sunday

Nur gemeinsam sind wir Escher stark   

Es sind zwei Herzen in meiner Brust: einerseits hätte ich es Dir natürlich gegönnt, Dich von den Tomburgern in die Mangel nehmen zu lassen, anderseits freue ich mich natürlich, dass Du uns mitfährst! Vielleicht packe ich noch ein paar Ziegelsteine ein, um Dich einzubremsen   

@juchhu

Kleine Vergehen werden mit einen schöner Blumenstrauss aus der Erinnerung des holden Weibes gelöscht, mittelgroße Vergehen mit einem selbstgekochtes romantisches Abendessen und bei großen Vergehen geht es dann zum Juwelier


----------



## mikkael (9. Juni 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Frohlocket, spielt die Schalmaien, da die Pilgerfahrt mit Team Tomburg ausfällt, werde ich mich der Dhuenntalsperrentour anschliessen. Ist das nicht schön?


*sauber!*  

@Michael 
Vielleicht kannst Du deinen Nachbar überzeugen, dass _das Rasen mit dem Mountainbike auf Waldautobahnen_ nicht gesund ist und dass man zur Abwechslung ab und zu mal _einige Trails_ braucht..  
aehm.. da Du jetzt dabei bist , soll ich noch ein paar Riegel einpacken? Vielleicht kommt *der eine oder andere km hinzu????*   

vg Mikkael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (9. Juni 2004)

@Mikkael

Dann sei mir dankbar, dass ich den Mut gehabt habe, die Streckenführung ein wenig anzupassen


----------



## mikkael (9. Juni 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> ..sei mir dankbar, dass ich den Mut gehabt habe, die Streckenführung ein wenig anzupassen


ewig dankbar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (9. Juni 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> *sauber!*
> 
> @Michael
> Vielleicht kannst Du deinen Nachbar überzeugen, dass _das Rasen mit dem Mountainbike auf Waldautobahnen_ nicht gesund ist und dass man zur Abwechslung ab und zu mal _einige Trails_ braucht..
> ...



Ich bin nur Mitfahrer und halte meinen Mund, hoffe ich jedenfalls, obwohl, meine klassische Runde hat schon was.   

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (9. Juni 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

jetzt bin ich endgültig verwirrt. Wer hat denn nun die Urheberrechte, *juchhu* oder *on any sunday*?

Aus meiner Sicht sollten wir morgen die Truppe sichten und ggf. an bestimmten Streckenabschnitten eine Aufteilung vornehmen. Dann können die einen die Landschaft und Natur geniessen, die anderen können sich verausgaben  

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## juchhu (9. Juni 2004)

Tach,

es ist ja nicht so, dass ich der Erste und Einzige bin, der versucht hat, möglichst nahe an der Wasserline die Dhünntalsperre zu umrunden. Aber um es deutlich zu sagen, an der Streckenführung rund um die Dhünntalsperre, die Mikkael in diesen Thread gepostet hat, habe ich das Urheberrecht. Punkt.

Allerdings gibt es zugegebenermaßen auch andere, interessante Streckenführungen. 

Aber wie heißt es so schön: Der Weg ist das Ziel. Und: Es gibt viele Weg nach Rom.

In diesem Sinne

VG Martin


----------



## mikkael (9. Juni 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ..Streckenführung rund um die Dhünntalsperre, die Mikkael in diesen Thread gepostet hat, habe ich das Urheberrecht. Punkt...



Tja, das stimmt! Bei der _Abfahrtsgeschwindigkeit_ hatte ich das "©" übersehen..


----------



## juchhu (9. Juni 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, das stimmt! Bei der _Abfahrtsgeschwindigkeit_ hatte ich das "©" übersehen..



Deutsches Fragewort mit "h":

HÄ???

Was Du sagen wollen?

VG Martin


----------



## mikkael (9. Juni 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ..Was Du sagen wollen?.


@juchhu
Die ursprüngliche Tour ist und bleibt eine super Tour mit super Abfahrten, eine Bereicherung für das Forum! Nächstes Mal achte ich auf das "©-Zeichen", VOR einem "schnellen" Posting.. Nichts böses gemeint.. 

@hardy
10 Uhr ist jetzt fix, oder?

VG Mikkael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (9. Juni 2004)

@Mikkael

Auch wenn ich es bisher geschafft habe, mich nicht als Sexist zu outen, jetzt muss ich es tun:

Selbst die schönsten, wohlgeformtesten, größten Brüste auf der Welt, werden mich nicht davon abhalten, zeitig genug meine Hütte zu verlassen, um frisch rasiert, ausreichend deodoriert, akurat gekämmt und fein gekleidet um 10.00 Uhr mit meinem Bike am Treffpunkt zu erscheinen.

*Der Startschuss ist nun endgültig für 10.00 Uhr geplant !*

Gruß
Hardy

P.S.:

Ich werde nie wieder den Anfangszeitpunkt verschieben


----------



## juchhu (9. Juni 2004)

@Mikkael



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Gnade vor (Urheber-)Recht! Verziehen, aber nicht vergessen!-)))
> 
> VG Martin



Hatte ich doch schon geschrieben und auch genauso gemeint!-)))

VG Martin


----------



## on any sunday (9. Juni 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Mikkael
> 
> Auch wenn ich es bisher geschafft habe, mich nicht als Sexist zu outen, jetzt muss ich es tun:
> 
> ...




Also nee, jetzt habe ich schon bei der holden Weiblichkeit Werbung für die Tour gemacht und jetzt sowas, finde ich sehr kontraproduktiv, benehmt euch.   

@Hardy: Wenn du nicht genau wie beschrieben morgen um Punkt 9:30 vor meiner Haustür auftauchst, nehme ich dich nicht mit und die anderen müssen es dann ausbaden.   

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## mikkael (9. Juni 2004)

@hardy
es war eher eine "harmlose" Frage von mir nach dem Zeitpunkt. 
Sorry, aehm, dass es solche kontroverse Diskussionen verursacht hat..  

Wer ist für Ausbaden????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marco w. (9. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

würde mich gerne Eurer Tour anschließen.
Fahre sonst mit den "Wehebach-Jungs", mit "FranG" war ich schon mal im 7GB und "on any sunday" hat mir auch schon einmal Teile seiner Strecken gezeigt. 
Bin also ein wenig vorgewarnt   

"Schnucki" wird natürlich auch mit dabei sein.


Gruß und mit freudiger Erwartung

Marco


----------



## hardy_aus_k (9. Juni 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

langsam müssen wir die Tour beim Ordnungsamt anmelden   

Ich werde dann wohl auf jeden Fall ein wenig früher anreisen müssen, um die Parkplätze für Euch zu reservieren   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Handlampe (9. Juni 2004)

Tztztz, jetzt muss ich hier auch noch mal meckern.

Hab ja auch schon mit "Michael an jedem Sonntag" geschimpft.
Wir wollen ja morgen auch fahren, zur Zeit sind wir auch eine gemischte Truppe (3w+3m) Vielleicht hätte ich den Rest noch dazu bekommen, mal woanders zu fahren, dann hätten wir uns euch angeschlossen....

 Aber warum 10 UHR  

Halllooo....es bleibt bis 22 Uhr hehelll. 
Um zu euch zu kommen, müssten wir um 9 losfahren...und dazu werd ich Niemanden überredet bekommen. Schade eigentlich....bringt immer viel Spass in ner grossen Gruppe


----------



## hardy_aus_k (9. Juni 2004)

@handlampe

Das ist natürlich tragisch. Da bestand die Chance, eine weitere MTB-Größe kennenzulernen, und dann wählen wir einfach einen falschen Startpunkt. An die 3 W darf ich überhaupt nicht denken   

Jetzt wird natürlich wieder der schon diskutierte Startpunkt 6.00-7.00 Uhr aktuell. Dann könnten wir danach bei Euch mitfahren   

Aber Du stehst auf jeden Fall als Tourguide bei mir auf der Liste. Ich warte nur darauf, dass Du wieder eine Tour "Tomburg für Einsteiger" anbietest oder eine moderate Tour am Abend im Siebengebirge.

@all

Es bleibt bei 10.00 Uhr !!!


----------



## mikkael (9. Juni 2004)

@handlampe
tja, das Leben (als Biker) ist hart, auch ich muss auch ne Stunde fahren.. 

*Warum unbedingt um 10.00 Uhr starten, wenn es bis 22.00 Uhr hell bleibt?
* aehm, klare Sache: Hardy fährt mit und wir müssen irgendwann ankommen!!!!    

VG Mikkael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (9. Juni 2004)

@jugendlicher Biker aus Erkrath

Was soll ich da noch antworten. Mich rettet da nur die Gelassenheit des Alters ! Ich sage nicht nur "Nach der Tour ist vor der Tour !" sondern auch "Entscheidend ist am Berg !*"   

Vielleicht warten wir deshalb einfach mal meinen Schweizurlaub ab und sehen dann weiter. Vielleicht erblickt Ihr dann auch mal bei einer Tour mit mir das Ziel nicht in der Dämmerung.

Gruß
Hardy

* und zwar am letzten Berg


----------



## Handlampe (9. Juni 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt wird natürlich wieder der schon diskutierte Startpunkt 6.00-7.00 Uhr aktuell. Dann könnten wir danach bei Euch mitfahren



Na, das is doch mal ein vernünftiger Vorschlag   

Ich wünsch ich euch viel Spass....und immer dran denken:

Die Kette ist rechts ...und eine Tour dauert 90 Minuten ....oder so ähnlich  



			
				marco w. schrieb:
			
		

> Bin also ein wenig vorgewarnt
> 
> 
> Marco



Und wer warnt die Jungs vor dir, Marco???


----------



## rpo35 (9. Juni 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @handlampe
> 
> Das ist natürlich tragisch. Da bestand die Chance, eine weitere MTB-Größe kennenzulernen,...



@Uwe: wer hat ihm das gesagt ?...  
@Marco & @Schnucki: Zeigt ihnen wo der Hammer hängt...   
Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## froggy1989 (10. Juni 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected] & @Schnucki: Zeigt ihnen wo der Hammer hängt...




Das dürfte nicht schwer sein. Statt hier dauernd über Biersuppen, weibliche Ausformungen und Urheberrechte (voll lächerlich!) zu diskutieren, sollte man lieber mal was an der Fahrtechnik feilen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (10. Juni 2004)

froggy1989 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Urheberrechte (voll lächerlich!) ...



 ...hab ich was verpasst ?
Und was die Fahrtechnik betrifft: Es ist halt noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen, oder ?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## mikel.j (10. Juni 2004)

Hallo Ihr Feierabendbiker   

Ich hab da mal ne Frage ...
Uns d.h. Wogru und mir ist heute so um die Mittagszeit an der Dhünntalsperre eine Meute wilder MTB´ler    entgegengekommen zu ca. 8-9 Mann/Frau die die Runde entgegen den Uhrzeigersinn gefahren sind. Wart Ihr das ... ?

Die Frage ist nur auf penetrante Neugier zurückzuführen und hat keinen politischen, finaziellen oder sonstwie gearteten Hintergrund   

Gruß
Michael


----------



## mikkael (10. Juni 2004)

mikel.j schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ihr Feierabendbiker
> 
> Ich hab da mal ne Frage ...
> Uns d.h. Wogru und mir ist heute so um die Mittagszeit an der Dhünntalsperre eine Meute wilder MTB´ler    entgegengekommen zu ca. 8-9 Mann/Frau die die Runde entgegen den Uhrzeigersinn gefahren sind. Wart Ihr das ... ?
> ...



Hallo Michael,

ich habe sogar den Wolfgang erkannt und laut gerufen, ihr habt wahrscheinlich nicht gehört! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## rpo35 (10. Juni 2004)

mikel.j schrieb:
			
		

> ...eine Meute wilder MTB´ler    entgegengekommen...



Das kann nicht sein !


----------



## mikel.j (10. Juni 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Michael,
> 
> ich habe sogar den Wolfgang erkannt und laut gerufen, ihr habt wahrscheinlich nicht gehört!
> 
> VG Mikkael



Hi Mikkael,

Wolfgang war im Rausch der Geschwindigkeit und ich war schon klinisch tot, deshalb haben wir wohl nichts mitbekommen   

Habe mir fast schon so was gedacht, als ich Euch gesehen habe. Villeicht fahren wir ja demnächst mal wieder was zusammen, die nächste SIT-Tour dauert ja noch etwas ...
Oder wir klinken uns mal bei Eurer Feierabend-Tour ein. - Gabi will ja unbedingt über die Müngstener Brücke   

Bis demnächst
Michael


----------



## on any sunday (10. Juni 2004)

froggy1989 schrieb:
			
		

> Das dürfte nicht schwer sein. Statt hier dauernd über Biersuppen, weibliche Ausformungen und Urheberrechte (voll lächerlich!) zu diskutieren, sollte man lieber mal was an der Fahrtechnik feilen.



Hey Fröschchen, kennen wir uns? Besser wohl nicht, sonst wärst du sicherlich schon von uns wegen mangelnder Fahrtechnik überfahren worden.   Gehe bitte wieder in deinen Keller zum Lachen und trolle woanders.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (10. Juni 2004)

Hallo Leute,

es war ein nettes Ründchen heute, unsere Happy-Kadaver-ABM @ Dhünntalsperre.. Tja, 8 Biker und 1 Bikerin waren dabei (Hardy, Christoph, Sandra, Marco, Michael, Frank, Max(gute Überraschung!), Jürgen und meine Wenigkeit.













Typisch für die Sperre: Es ging rauf und runter und wir hatten von allem bisschen was: viele Trails und Treppen, reichlich Platten, schöne Abfahrten, einige knackige Anstiege..















..und am Schluss gab's sogar Bier! 















Danke Hardy für die Führung (und für das Bier!), Michael für die _konstruktiven_ Vorschläge!  

Wetterbedingt verkürzt, waren es am Ende um die 41 km, in ca. zwei und halb Stunden mit einem AVS von etwa 14,5 km/h und 864 Höhenmeter.

Die Bilder vom der Tour sind in meinem Foto-Album!. Die Bilder gibt es auch in grösserer Auflösung (1600x1200px), falls ihr das eine oder andere benötigt, schickt mir bitte einfach ne kurze Nachricht zu. 

Fazit: Hardy kam im Peloton an! 

Grüsse
Mikka


----------



## hardy_aus_k (10. Juni 2004)

@Mikkael

Mit dem Hauptfeld ist eine Sache, was hier aber zählt: es war noch nicht dunkel !!!

 

Aber wahrscheinlich hatte es nur damit zu tun, ein kühles Bier in Aussicht zu haben. Ich werde dann wohl öfters meine Truhe mitnehmen


----------



## hardy_aus_k (10. Juni 2004)

@Mikkael

Ich habe gerade die Fotos durchgeschaut und bin begeistert. Wenn ich rpo35 letzte Woche noch für seinen Einsatz bewundert habe, diesmal gehört Dir meine ganze Anerkennung und mein ganzer Respekt   

@all

Damit wir uns im Forum wiedererkennen und in der freien Wildbahn mit Namen begrüßen können, hier noch mal die Tourteilnehmer:

spiridon64 (Christoph)
hardy_aus_k (Hardy)
jürgenK (Jürgen)
marco w. (Marco)
schnucki (Sandra)
on any sunday (Michael)
franG (Frank)
tennyx (Max)
mikkael (Mikkael)

@on any sunday

Damit wäre froggy1989 abgewatscht   

Ob nun Deine Touren oder die von *juchhu*, es hat viel Schweiß gekostet, die Wege zu finden, und es hat viel Arbeit gemacht, sie entsprechend zusammenzustellen. Als MTB-Greenhorn bin Euch dafür dankbar, weil es mir den Einstieg sehr erleichtert. Da ist es dann auch absolut in Ordnung, wenn hier von Urheberrechten gesprochen wird !!!


----------



## mikkael (10. Juni 2004)

aehm.. da die Digital-Camera auch kleine Filme aufnehmen kann, habe ich heute davon Gebrauch gemacht. Hier sind zwei lustige Filme aus der heutigen Tour: 
*Film 1*(9.6 MB) und *Film 2*(4,6 MB) 

VG Mikkael

*P.S.* Um die Filme reibungslos anschauen zu können, benötigt man Apple Quicktime..


----------



## on any sunday (10. Juni 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Mikkael
> 
> Ich habe gerade die Fotos durchgeschaut und bin begeistert. Wenn ich rpo35 letzte Woche noch für seinen Einsatz bewundert habe, diesmal gehört Dir meine ganze Anerkennung und mein ganzer Respekt
> 
> ...




@all

Ich ziehe hiermit meine Genehmigung zur Veröffentlichung des Teamfotos zurück. Es hinterlässt bei einem Unvoreingenommenen den Eindruck, das sich ein paar alte Säcke (Sandra natürlich ausgenommen ) nur  zum Vernichten von Hopfenbrause auf einem beliebigen Waldparkplatz getroffen haben. Zumindestens verlange ich für mich einen Schwarzen Balken. 

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## FranG (10. Juni 2004)

Großartige Tour - wann fahren wir wieder?
lg Frank


----------



## hardy_aus_k (10. Juni 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

ich sehe schon wieder "Nach der Tour ist vor der Tour !"   

Im Grunde genommen befinden wir uns hier im Feierabendthread. Die heutige Tour stand unter dem Motto "Ausgefallene Feierabendrunde". Die nächsten Termine sehen wie folgt aus:

15.06.  Runde mit *juchhu* 
          (Startpunkt in Bensberg)

22.06.  Tour zur Müngstner Brücke
          (Startpunkt Hilgen)

Beide Termine sind schon als Fahrgemeinschaft eingetragen. Für den nächsten Dienstag ist im Grunde genommen schon alles organisiert. Weiter oben befindet die Beschreibung zum Startpunkt (Seite 1 - Beitrag 16).

Ansonsten bin ich in freudiger Erwartung, ob sich noch etwas am Samstag oder Sonntag bewegt. *Mikkael* und *tennyx* deuteten etwas an.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Spiridon64 (10. Juni 2004)

Hi,

mir hat die Tour Heute auch sehr gut gefallen.

Marco: Vielen Dank nochmal für Deine Hilfe bei der Reifenpanne. 

Hardy: Die Schrauben vom hinteren Schutzblech werden sich nicht mehr lösen, sind jetzt zugemascht mit Loctite    .

Mikkael: Deine Fotos sind echt super! Das ist ist ja wie letzte Woche mit dem Ralph.


Bis zur nächsten Tour.


Grüsse

Christoph


----------



## mikkael (10. Juni 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> ..es hinterlässt bei einem Unvoreingenommenen den Eindruck, das sich ein paar alte Säcke nur  zum Vernichten von Hopfenbrause auf einem beliebigen Waldparkplatz getroffen haben.



@michael
aehm, hast Recht! Endlich mehr anspruchsvolle Fotos, wie etwa ..



 
  
VG Mikkael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (10. Juni 2004)

@mikkael

Ich stehe dazu, dass ich lieber ein kühles Bier trinke als am Camelback zu nuckeln    

Und jetzt oute ich mich richtig: ich fahre auch gerne Waldautobahnen, wenn sie durch schöne Wälder gehen   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blake69 (11. Juni 2004)

Hallo Miteinander!

Schöne Tour habt ihr gestern gemacht, da wird man ja richtig neidig  

Was die kommende Tour am Dienstag, den 15.06. (Treffpunkt Bensberg, wieder um 18.15 Uhr?) angeht: Ich bin dabei und die Fußballfans unter uns (mich eingeschlossen  ) dürften es dann auch noch schaffen zum Spiel Deutschland-Holland um 20.45 Uhr wieder zu Hause vor der Flimmerkiste zu sitzen!

Also haut rein, Jörg


----------



## marco w. (11. Juni 2004)

Hallo an Alle,

vielen dank für Eure Tour, spezieller Dank natürlich an Hardy und unseren super Fotoservice. Würde gerne mal wieder bei Euch mitfahren, wenn ihr mich lasst ...
Eines vorweg, die Strecken waren schön und anspruchsvoll, nur eines hat mich als "Feierabendrundenneueinsteiger" etwas gewundert:
An zwei, drei Stellen gab es von der Tourleitung - unterstützt von "on any sunday" -  die freie Wegewahl, links oder rechts; und jedesmal das gleiche Bild, Teilnehmer (7 von 7) "wir wollen links rum fahren" - Antwort der Tourleitung: "Ok, wir fahren rechts"     

Bitte nicht überbewerten, denn wie schon gesagt, die Streckenwahl war sehr gut !!!


Gruß und bis bald

Marco


----------



## hardy_aus_k (11. Juni 2004)

@Marco

So ist das eben in der Demokratie: alle meinen, sie könnten mitreden, sie würden gehört und hätten Mitspracherecht, entscheiden tut aber nur einer   

Aber Spaß beiseite: Kritik muss sein, Kritik ist auch die Chance sich weiterzuentwickeln ! Deshalb finde ich es gut, dass Du Dich meldest. Wenn ich mich an die Situationen erinnere, liegst die mit Deinem Eindruck bestimmt auch richtig. Ich denke, dass ich den entsprechenden Situationen nicht genug Einfühlungsvermögen für die Gruppenmeinung hatte. Aber sehen wir es positiv: ich habe Entwicklungspotenzial   

Aber wir kommen zu einem interessanten Thema: welches Verhalten wird von einem Tourguide erwartet ? Welches sind die "goldenen" Leitlinien, die beachtet werden sollten ? Wann darf/muss sich ein Tourguide gegen die Mehrheit der Stimmen durchsetzen ?

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## hardy_aus_k (11. Juni 2004)

@blake69

Ich habe mit *juchhu* gesprochen und wir sind beide der Meinung, dass wir die Tour am Dienstag durchführen sollten.

Für die Fußballinteressierten wird die Möglichkeit bestehen, die Tour abzukürzen, um rechtzeitig den Fernsehsessel zu erreichen. 

Aber jeder entscheidet, wie er sich am liebsten quält: entweder am Berg oder vor dem Bildschirm !

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## on any sunday (11. Juni 2004)

marco w. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo an Alle,
> 
> vielen dank für Eure Tour, spezieller Dank natürlich an Hardy und unseren super Fotoservice. Würde gerne mal wieder bei Euch mitfahren, wenn ihr mich lasst ...
> Eines vorweg, die Strecken waren schön und anspruchsvoll, nur eines hat mich als "Feierabendrundenneueinsteiger" etwas gewundert:
> ...



Gebe ich Marco vollkommen Recht, die lästige Fragerei sollte man echt lassen, gefahren wird, was auf den Tisch kommt, oder habe ich da jetzt was falsch verstanden ? 

Ne, im Ernst, habe ich so irgendwie nicht mitbekommen, die eine Wahl, ob abgekürzt werden sollte, war einstimmig und wurde auch gemacht und beim Schlußstück über den Singeltrail war die Mehrheit für den Trail. 

Ist sowieso ein wenig problematisch, Mitfahrer über eine Strecke entscheiden zu lassen, die sie nicht kennen. Als Guide sollte man dann lieber auf die Verfassung der Gruppe Rücksicht nehmen und danach den Weg wählen. Das es Alternativen gegeben hätte, bekommt ja keiner mit.   

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## mikkael (11. Juni 2004)

@all
*wer fährt jetzt am Wochenende?* 
Ich könnte am besten morgen (ab mittag, wir planen sogar was..), und/oder aber eventuell auch am Sonntag wenn eine schöne Strecke in Aussicht gestellt wird.

@hardy
Dienstag: Ich habe mich vorerst abgemeldet, Du weisst warum. Wenn ich etwas früher aus'm Büro rauskomme, dann bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei, den Fernseher für den "Holland-Tor-Schauer" bringe ich mit  

@Marco: Tourführung
Eins noch: Dass Michael, als absoluter "Single-Trail-Kenner" ab und zu, zum richtigen Zeitpunkt, den Ruder in die Hand nimmt, ist eine Bereicherung für unsere Touren.. Ich glaube Hardy findet das genauso.

VG Mikkael


----------



## marco w. (11. Juni 2004)

uuuuuuuuuups,

das wollte ich nicht, war wirklich absolut zufrieden mit der Tour - und auch mit dem guiding !!!
Den ersten Teil der Antwort von Hardy fand ich völlig OK.

"So ist das eben in der Demokratie: alle meinen, sie könnten mitreden, sie würden gehört und hätten Mitspracherecht, entscheiden tut aber nur einer "

Ansonsten bin ich auch "on any sunday's" Meinung, der Guide sollte immer die Verfassung der Gruppe als Grundlage für seine Entscheidungen nutzen. Egal ob dadurch die ursprüngliche Tourenplanung verworfen wird; schließlich soll es ja allen Spaß machen. Und dieser Grundsatz wurde meiner Meinung nach von Hardy und on any sunday perfekt umgesetzt. 

Nochmals sorry, falls meine Äußerung zu Irritationen geführt haben sollte.

Gruß
Marco


----------



## FranG (11. Juni 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> *wer fährt jetzt am Wochenende?*
> Ich könnte am besten morgen (ab mittag, wir planen sogar was..), und/oder aber eventuell auch am Sonntag wenn eine schöne Strecke in Aussicht gestellt wird.



Sorry, ich kann So nicht. Habe mich gerade in einem Anfall von Größenwahn (Marcos und Sandras "Schilderungen" sind Schuld) zum Nutscheid-Marathon angemeldet. Bin gespannt, ob ich es einigermaßen "überlebe".

Zum Thema Tour-Guiding:
Ich finde durchaus gut, zwischendurch mal nachzufragen wer wie weiterfahren möchte. Das lief am Donnerstag m.E. perfekt. Der Singletrail am Ende war das Sahnehäubchen. 
Danke nochmals an Hardy und Michael.

lg Frank


----------



## mikkael (11. Juni 2004)

Samstag fällt aufgrund höher Regenwahrscheinlichkeit aus!

*Nachtrag:* Das Wochenende hat sich für mich tourenmässig soeben erledigt,
ich wünsche allen viel Spass am Biken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (11. Juni 2004)

@GPS-Nutzer

Mailt mir mal die Trackdaten von der Donnerstagtour, entweder FUGAWI kompatibel oder als ASCII-Overlay.

Will mal gucken, ob ich Eure Traumtrails kenne!-)))

@Hardy_aus_K

Dienstag, 15.06.2004 um 18:30 Uhr geht klar, wenn's nicht aus Eimern schüttet!-)))

wg. Tourführung:

Nach m.E. gilt zwar im Verkauf/Verhandlung: 'Wer fragt, der führt!', allerdings gilt dies nicht für einen MTB-Guide.

Diese leidvolle Erfahrung habe ich jetzt zweimal gemacht. Einmal letztes Jahr während einer Umrundung der Dhünntalsperre als sich die Gruppe trennte (Nach dem Motto: Ich kenne hier eine geile Singletrailabbiegung, wer will mitfahren!). Das Zusammenführen hat nachher mehr als eine halbe Stunde gedauert!-(((

Und im aktuellen Ringwall-Thread, indem ich Länge- und Pausenwünsche erfahren wollte.

Diskutieren ist schon schön und gut, setzt aber im gleichen Wissensstand voraus.

Es gibt schon ein paar MTB-ler in diesem Forum, die ich besser kenne, d.h. ich weiß, was sie wünschen und konditionell und fahrtechnisch drauf haben.

Mit neuen Mitfahrern ist das schon schwieriger. Und regelmässiges Vorab-Briefing hinsichtlich Schwierigkeitsstellen und Gefahrenstellen ist für einen MTB-Guide auch anstrengend. Alternativstreckenführung sollten durchaus vom Guide je nach Situation eingeplant und angesprochen werden, denn Wetter und Konditionsstand fordern dies manchmal. Allerdings sollte unter dem Gesichtspunkt des Minderheitenschutzes der Guide 'das letzte Wort' haben.

Denn ich stehe zwischenzeitlich auf dem Standpunkt:

Wer plant und führt, darf auch bestimmen. Wem's nicht gefällt, der soll halt selber organisieren.

Und den Pappnasen, die sich hier über meine Posting zum Thema 'Urheberrecht' mokieren, sein folgendes gesagt:

Die, die ich angesprochen habe, wissen wie ich es gemeint habe.

'Und wenn man mal keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die Fresse halten!' (Zitat: Dieter Nuhr)

Wer mal eine Halb- bzw. Ganztagestour geplant hat, und damit meine ich nicht vier bis acht Stunden durch die Gegend fahren, sondern Streckenführung unter Berücksichtigung der voraussichtlichen Leistungsstände der Gruppe entwickeln, ggf. vorher ganz oder teilweise abfahren und während der Tour den 'Babysitter' machen, weiß wovon ich spreche. Da finde ich es schon nett, wenn dann zukünftig bei Tourwiederholungen ohne Guide/Urheber, nicht der Eindruck erweckt wird, es handel sich um eine eigene Tour.

Ich brauche zur Entwicklung pro 10 km Tourlänge mit Alternativstrecken am heimischen PC mit GPS-Umsetzung rund eine Stunde. Für die Nord- und Südschleife habe ich rund 40 Stunden Entwicklungsarbeit aufgebracht. Dazu habe ich des weiteren 5 Tourtage alleine und mit Mitstreitern die Streckenführung überprüft. Danke an dieser Stelle an Silvia, Max und Detlef, die viel Geduld mit aufgebracht haben, wenn mal wieder Wege und Pfade in der Natur zurückgebaut worden sind, und wir vor Ort alternative Streckenführung 'erarbeitet' haben. Und die 'Scheiss'-Ringwall-Tour ist immer noch nicht fertig. Aber ich bin auf dem richtigen Weg!-)))

So, das musste jetzt mal gesagt werden.

Fazit, auch wenn ich mich wiederhole:

Wer plant und führt, darf auch bestimmen. Wem's nicht gefällt, der soll halt selber organisieren.

VG Martin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (11. Juni 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

da liege ich mit meiner Einstellung zum Tourguiding gar nicht so weit weg. Grundsätzlich sollte die Tour wie angesagt durchgezogen werden. Das ist für mich ganz klar die oberste Leitlinie.

Änderungen, z.B. um naheliegende Singletrails mitzunehmen, sollten nur dann gemacht werden, wenn sie keinen wesentlichen Einfluss auf die Tourlänge haben und wenn der Tourguide weiterhin Herr des Geschehens ist. Er muss sicher sein, wie er dann wieder auf die ursprüngliche Route zurückkommt. 

Ein ganz wichtiges Kriterium bei der Rolle des Tourguides ist die Größe der Gruppe. Ich würde mal folgenden Grundsatz formulieren: je größer die Gruppe, desto weniger sollten Änderungen vorgenommen werden und desto wichtiger ist es, als Tourguide "Führungsstärke" zu zeigen. Letztlich hat keiner von uns Zeit und Lust, in einer Gruppe, in der der soziale Kernprozess nicht weit fortgeschritten ist, einen Konsens zu arbeiten.

Unabhängig davon ist natürlich die Frage nach Wetter, Verletzungen und körperlichen Zustand zu sehen. Da sollte immer das Prinzip "Rücksichtnahme" gelten.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## juchhu (11. Juni 2004)

@Hardy_aus_K

Jawoll, genau so ist es.

Letztes Jahr hatte ich auf der MTB-Tour 007 RUnd um Overrath 16 Mitfahrer. Die Leistungsunterschiede waren schon eklatant.Gott-sei-Dank stand mir Daniel als Co-Guide (oder ich ihm) zur Verfügung. Außerdem fühlten sich noch andere zum Guide berufen. Und so hatten wir jede Mühe, die Gruppe zusammen zu halten. Ich denke, dass es um so schwieriger wird, je größer die Gruppe wird. Bis 5 Teilnehmer ideal, bis 8-10 machbar und ab 11 schwierig.

Bei mir ist der Guide-Status als der Not geboren worden, nicht immer alleine fahren zu wollen. Es sollte eigentlich klar sein, dass wenn man sich einer Gruppe mit vorhandenem Guide anschließt, man seine Mitgestaltungs'rechte' zurückhaltend ausüben sollte. Der bestimmen will, sollte halt selber planen und einladen.

Ich gebe es gerne zu, am liebsten fahre ich als Mitfahrer mit und muss mich um 'nichts' kümmern.

VG Martin


----------



## Schnucki (11. Juni 2004)

Hallo Jungs,

jetzt macht Ihr aber eine akademische Abhandlung übers Guiden. Nehmt das doch alles bitte nicht so ernst mit dem wer ist hier der "Anführer" und "ich will es allen recht machen" Grundsätzlich gilt: 

das Tempo richtet sich nach dem Schwächsten,

Derjenige, der die Tour vorgeschlagen hat, sollte Sie auch durchführen; sprich sagen, wo es lang geht.

Hinweise auf schöne Alternativstrecken sollten sich in Grenzen halten; kann man ja auch ein anderes Mal fahren und permantentes Rumdiskutieren nervt einfach nur.

Ich weiß gar nicht, warum das Thema jetzt so aufgebläht wird. Ist doch bislang alles immer gut gelaufen????  

Diejenigen, dennen es gefällt kommen sowieso wieder; Denjenigen, den es zu hart, zu langsam, zu einfach, zu schwer oder weiß ich nicht was war, fahren halt woanders mit oder auch besser alleine.... (Bin ja auch ne Zeit lang viel extra alleine rumgefahren, bevor ich noch nicht fit war, umso besser auf meine individuellen Anforderungen eingehen zu können...die waren halt einfach zu schnell für mich und ich wollte nicht immer die Bremse sein)  

Viele Grüße
Sandra


----------



## FranG (11. Juni 2004)

Schnucki schrieb:
			
		

> das Tempo richtet sich nach dem Schwächsten,


Das stimmt nicht immer.  Schau mal hier:
Der größe MTB-Lügen Thread!!!!!

lg Frank


----------



## mikkael (11. Juni 2004)

@Martin, Hardy
ich bin mehrmals, in unterschiedlichen Konstellationen/Gruppen/Strecken unter der Führung von je einem von Euch mitgefahren. Die Touren waren stets gut(geführt), es hat immer viel Spass gemacht. Ich bin die eine oder andere gefahrene Strecke (u.a. die Sperrentour einige Male) auch mal alleine mit GPS gefahren. Fazit: in einer geführten Gruppe ist eben anders! 

Meiner Meinung nach ist es hier wichtig, nicht nur für eine attraktive Streckenführung zu sorgen, sondern auch die "Bedürfnisse" und das "Können" aller Mitfahrer auf einen Nenner zu bringen, und zwar am besten VOR der Tour. Hierfür reichen die Bezeichnungen (leicht, mittel usw) in der Tourausschreibung nicht aus.

Mit Hardy hatten wir im Mai eine Wehebachtalsperrentour (die erste), das war eben Technisch "schwer" und konditionell "Mittel" ausgeschrieben, es war aber (so wie ich die Touren dieser Fahrgemeinschaft kenne) in der Tat sowohl technisch als auch konditionell leicht. Die Juchhu MTB-Tour 003 vom August 2003 war auch mittel ausgeschrieben, sie war aber deutlich hart an der Grenze. Ich habe gestern von Gabi (SIT Bike-Guide) erfahren, dass zur gestrigen Frauen-Runde eine Bikerin mit einem Trekbike erschienen ist. Es gibt mehrere Beispiele..

Meineswissens hat Martin danach reagiert und die Tourbeschreibungen mit Mindestvoraussetzungen ergänzt. Auch die Diskussion um die Pausen (Ringwalltour-Thread) habe ich verflogt; ich weiss z.B. wie "Peppa" fährt bzw fahren will (kein Vorwurf o.ä.), somit wird es hier vermutlich 2 Klassen geben, und zwar von Anfang an!

Summa Summarum geht es hier nicht nur um die Guide sondern auch um die Mitfahrer. Dieses Forum bietet genug Platz, sich um die Einzelheiten einer Tour zu erkundigen BEVOR man sich hier einträgt, wenn einem die Tourbeschriebung aus der Fahrgemeinschaftsseite nicht ausreicht. 

Für Racer gibt es andere Möglichkeiten wie Marathons sich auszutoben, für sportlich orientierte und ambitionierte Genussbiker auch. Daher soll ein Einsteiger definitiv wissen, was man sich da antut (zutraut); ein Racer muss wissen was ihm am meisten Spass macht, BEVOR diese zu einer Tour losfahren. Da ich das alles am krassesten selbst erlebt habe, weiss ich wovon ich spreche.

Danach ist es einfacher für die Guides, die Gruppe zusammenzuhalten und sich auf die Streckenführung und Pausen zu konzentrieren. Die Mitfahrer haben dadurch mehr Spaß, weil die Leistungsunterschiede und Ambitionen näher liegen.

Desweiteren dient dieses Forum auch dazu, dass man Informationen austauscht, Empfehlungen weitergibt, Gleichgesinnte als Freunde gewinnt und grundsätzlich mehr Spaß am Mountainbiken hat. Obwohl ich die aufwändigen Bemühungen von Euch als Streckenführer 100% ohne Bedinungen respektiere, verfolge ich auch die Grundsätze einer anonymen Gemeinschaft, d.h. unter anderem freie Informationsaustausch.

Hier ist die Schwelle sehr dünn, wie wir sie diese Woche bei der Diskussion über die Urheberrechte selbst erlebt haben. Ich zeichne grundsätzlich alle Touren mit GPS detailliert auf, mit der Hoffnung (wie in der Diskussion um die Tourendatenbank in WBTS-Forum oder eben die Overlay-Projekt von Martin) alle Touren für alle zugänglich zu machen. Danach ist es eben mehr "eine Dhünntalsperrentour", als eine "MTB 003-Tour"; am besten sollte es ja heissen "Die Dhünntallsperrentour von Martin" wenn man es in die Anonymität weitergibt, obwohl man diese Runde unter Michaels Führung (on any sunday) genauso in dieser Ausführung fahren könnte. 

Da es für mich fraglich bleiben wird, ob ich, als "ambitionierter Mitfahrer" jemals überhaupt eine Tour führen werde, denke ich, kann man hier Absicht ausschliessen.  Ich arbeite in der kreativen Abteilung einer Firma (nicht die Buchhaltung  ), ich weiss wie Copyright-Verletzugnen schmerzen!

Aus dieser Sicht bleibt mir die Hoffnung, dass ich nicht die Qual der Wahl habe, also nicht zwischen einer Juchhu-MTB-Tour oder einer Hardy-tour entscheiden muss..  *Dann rufe ich eben Michael an!!  *

VG Mikkael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (11. Juni 2004)

Schnucki schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> jetzt macht Ihr aber eine akademische Abhandlung übers Guiden. Nehmt das doch alles bitte nicht so ernst mit dem wer ist hier der "Anführer" und "ich will es allen recht machen" Grundsätzlich gilt:
> 
> ...



Tourenguide ist ein Sche$% Job, aber einer muß ihn ja machen.  

Da ich als Stubenältester schon viel erlebt habe und meist der Depp war, der das Gelände erkundete, hier ein paar Anekdoten und Gedanken:

Warum zum Teufel melden sich die Leute nicht, wenn es zu schnell oder zu schwierig wird? Mach ich ja auch, ok, kommt seltener vor.   

Warum fahren jahrelange Freunde nur noch Rennrad mit dem lieben Michael? Keine Ahnung, obwohl, grübel, es könnte vielleicht an etwas verlängerten Touren am Gardasee liegen, z.B. für die optimierte   Passo de Ere Tour im Unwetter hat mir einer lebenslange Rache geschworen. Dumm für ihn, das ich auch auf dem Rennrad noch schneller bin als er.  
Oder an der etwas längeren Expedition auf Korsika, die zu Themen führte wie: Hey Micha, was meinst du mit Point of no Return?; Die Antwort führte zu einer kleinen Überreaktion ( kennt jemand noch die Szene von Bjärne Ris, als er sein Zeitfahrrad bei der Tour ins Gebüsch schleuderte?, genau, nur noch was weiter  )  Ja, dieses Bachbett ist der Weg; Wie, wir müssen jetzt in dieser Bergerie (Almhütte, noch nicht im Betrieb und ich war der einzige mit einer goldenen Rettungsdecke) übernachten?

Es wurden sogar hinter meinem Rücken ein Punktesystem für die Härte der Tour entwickelt, ich glaube das maximale waren 10 Brüggenpunkte, kurz vorm Tod. 

Genug des Outings, will hier ja keinen abschrecken, bin ja auch älter und weiser (heuchel) geworden, bis zur nächsten Tour, oder auch nicht.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## on any sunday (11. Juni 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Aus dieser Sicht bleibt mir die Hoffnung, dass ich nicht die Qual der Wahl habe, also nicht zwischen einer Juchhu-MTB-Tour oder einer Hardy-tour entscheiden muss..  *Dann rufe ich eben Michael an!!  *
> 
> VG Mikkael



Willst du das wirklich?  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (11. Juni 2004)

@on any sunday

Eines habe ich schon vorgeschlagen: Ziegelsteine !

Mit ist aber jetzt eine viel gemeinere Sache eingefallen: einen unbequemen Sattel und Hose ohne Sitzpolster !!!

Bleib wie Du bist   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## juchhu (11. Juni 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> @Martin, Hardy
> ich bin mehrmals, in unterschiedlichen Konstellationen/Gruppen/Strecken unter der Führung von je einem von Euch mitgefahren. Die Touren waren stets gut(geführt), es hat immer viel Spass gemacht. Ich bin die eine oder andere gefahrene Strecke (u.a. die Sperrentour einige Male) auch mal alleine mit GPS gefahren. Fazit: in einer geführten Gruppe ist eben anders!
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach ist es hier wichtig, nicht nur für eine attraktive Streckenführung zu sorgen, sondern auch die "Bedürfnisse" und das "Können" aller Mitfahrer auf einen Nenner zu bringen, und zwar am besten VOR der Tour. Hierfür reichen die Bezeichnungen (leicht, mittel usw) in der Tourausschreibung nicht aus.
> ...



Nun, ich lerne (nie aus) !-)))

Aber wenn ich mich recht erinnere, begann mit der MTB-Tour 003 Deine MTB-Karriere!-))) Ich denke, dass Du sie inzwischen wieder als Mittel einstufst. Ab er DU hast natürlich Recht, genau bei diesem grundsätzlich subjektiven Einschätzung liegt das Problem.



			
				mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Meineswissens hat Martin danach reagiert und die Tourbeschreibungen mit Mindestvoraussetzungen ergänzt. Auch die Diskussion um die Pausen (Ringwalltour-Thread) habe ich verflogt; ich weiss z.B. wie "Peppa" fährt bzw fahren will (kein Vorwurf o.ä.), somit wird es hier vermutlich 2 Klassen geben, und zwar von Anfang an!



Nein, das wird es nicht. Denn ich habe und werde von meinen Kanzlerexekutivrecht Gebrauch machen. In dem besagten Ringwall-Thread habe ich klar zum Ausdruck gebracht, dass diese bzw. alle meine Touren Erlebnis- bzw. Genusstouren sind. Ich habe keine Race-Ambitionen, was allerdings auch nicht heißt, dass wir durch die Lande schnecken müssen. 

MTB-ler, die deutlich über 20 km / h fahren wollen, sind auf meinen geführten Touren, ich sag's jetzt ganz deutlich, NICHT WOLLKOMMEN. Gerne überlasse ich diesen Leute Tourdaten und Streckenführung, und dann können sie sich austoben.



			
				mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Summa Summarum geht es hier nicht nur um die Guide sondern auch um die Mitfahrer. Dieses Forum bietet genug Platz, sich um die Einzelheiten einer Tour zu erkundigen BEVOR man sich hier einträgt, wenn einem die Tourbeschriebung aus der Fahrgemeinschaftsseite nicht ausreicht.
> 
> Für Racer gibt es andere Möglichkeiten wie Marathons sich auszutoben, für sportlich orientierte und ambitionierte Genussbiker auch. Daher soll ein Einsteiger definitiv wissen, was man sich da antut (zutraut); ein Racer muss wissen was ihm am meisten Spass macht, BEVOR diese zu einer Tour losfahren. Da ich das alles am krassesten selbst erlebt habe, weiss ich wovon ich spreche.
> 
> ...



Ich bin sicher, dass Du meinen Hinweis mit dem Augenzwinkern richtig verstanden hast. Und wenn ich nicht wollte, dass meine Touren nachgefahren werden, würde ich wohl kaum anderen die Tourdaten zur Verfügung stellen.

Als letzte Info zu diesem Thema Urheber:

Seit etwas Ende März diesen Jahres erhalte ich zwischen 3-5 E-Mail-Anfrage, in denen MTB-ler, offensichtlich auch viele ausserhalb diesen Forums, mich nach einzelnen bzw. allen Tourdaten inkl. GPS-Daten fragen. Bisher habe ich alle Anfragen ohne Gezicke beantwortet und dass werde ich auch weiterhin so handhaben.

Der Hit war allerdings eine Einladung zu einer angeblich selbst entwickelten Dhünntalsperren-Tour, die mit meinen Trackdaten (Anzahl und Koordinaten) identisch (!!!) war. Wer sich mit der GPS-Material beschäftigt, weiß dass ein Secher- im Lotto wahrscheinlicher ist, als meine Tour nachzufahren und exakt dieselben Trackdaten zu produzieren.

Ich freue mich über jeden, der mit mir mitfährt bzw. meine Touren nachfährt und mir ein positives (bisher wengistens immer) Feedback mitteilt. Das reicht mir. 



			
				mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Da es für mich fraglich bleiben wird, ob ich, als "ambitionierter Mitfahrer" jemals überhaupt eine Tour führen werde, denke ich, kann man hier Absicht ausschliessen.  Ich arbeite in der kreativen Abteilung einer Firma (nicht die Buchhaltung  ), ich weiss wie Copyright-Verletzugnen schmerzen!
> 
> Aus dieser Sicht bleibt mir die Hoffnung, dass ich nicht die Qual der Wahl habe, also nicht zwischen einer Juchhu-MTB-Tour oder einer Hardy-tour entscheiden muss..  *Dann rufe ich eben Michael an!!  *
> 
> VG Mikkael



Doch, Du hast die Qual der Wahl, und das auch ohne Lizenzgebühren!-)))

Denn als Mitfahrer hast DU die besten Karten. Du kannst entscheiden, wann, wo und mit wem oder eben doch nicht.

VG Martin


----------



## Handlampe (11. Juni 2004)

Schnucki schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> jetzt macht Ihr aber eine akademische Abhandlung übers Guiden. Nehmt das doch alles bitte nicht so ernst mit dem wer ist hier der "Anführer" und "ich will es allen recht machen"




Kann mich Sandra nur anschliessen. Jetzt übertreibt doch mal Alle nicht so. Jeder der sagt: Den Guide spielen ist ein Drecksjob und es dann trotzdem macht....der hat doch einen an der Waffel
Ich mache oft den Guide....und ich mache das gerne. Ist doch ein tolles Gefühl, wenn die Gruppe nachher sagt....hey....Supertour, hat mir gut gefallen. 

Und wenn's mal nicht so gut war...warum auch immer....hallo, ich bekomme kein Geld dafür, Alle sind freiwillig mitgefahren und wem z.B. die Geschwindigkeit zu langsam ist, der soll halt vorfahren.

Sicher ist es auch schon passiert, das wir Leute verloren haben, aber so weit ich es mitbekommen hab, ist niemand deshalb in der Wildnis umgekommen. 

Ich hab auch kein Problem damit, wenn jemand ein feines Streckenstück kennt, was ich noch nicht kenne, dann fahren wir das Stück halt Alle, man muss vorher nur klären, ob man wieder auf die alte Strecke zurückkommen kann.

Also Leute, seht doch alles nicht so verbissen


----------



## hardy_aus_k (11. Juni 2004)

@handlampe

Irgendetwas müssen wir doch machen, um uns die Zeit bis zur nächsten Tour zu vertreiben   

Aber nach dem Intervalltraining auf meinem Ergometer ist meine Birne wieder frei. Also kommen wir doch wieder zum Ernst des Lebens, zu den Feierabendtouren. 

@all

Zielgebiete unser Feierabendtouren sind zur Zeit das Wuppertal, Eifgental/Dhünnwaldtalsperre, Bensberg/Moitzfeld und Königsforst/Lüderich. Auch wenn wir da einige Möglichkeiten haben, bin ich immer wieder auf der Suche nach neuen Zielgebieten.

Wenn einer von Euch Ideen hat, wäre ich dankbar für Tips. Wenn Ihr das  Tourguiding übernehmen wollt, besser geht es nicht. Wenn nicht, mache mich gerne mit der Gegend vertraut und versuche dann eine Tour durchzuführen. Nur ich brauche Tips.

Auch das Anfahrtthema sollten wir nicht außen vor lassen. Wie sieht da Eure Bereitschaft aus. Was ist da entfernungsmäßig die Grenze ? Ich denke da an zum Beispiel die Ville, die Glessener Höhen, das Siebengebirge, an Overath oder an Erkrath/Hochdahl.

Gruß
Hardy

P.S.:

Nachdem mir *mikkael * das GPS-Log geschickt hat, bekommt Ihr auch den zugehörigen Streckenverlauf.


----------



## rpo35 (11. Juni 2004)

Weiß garnicht, was ihr hier für 'nen Bohai macht...  
Wer keine Probleme hat der macht sich welche...oder wie ?

Einfach fahren Leute..und cool bleiben. Meistens passts, manchmal halt nicht...und...guiden ist doch geil oder ?...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## mikkael (11. Juni 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> ..Einfach fahren Leute..und cool bleiben. Meistens passts, manchmal halt nicht...und...guiden ist doch geil oder ?...



@Ralph
Guiden muss richtig geil sein und Du, Ralph, kannst guiden (und dabei fotografieren)! 

Mit dem Montieren der neuen aerodynamischen "mega-super-hyper-Helmcamera" bin ich endlich fertig! Morgen werde ich die Bildqualität testen.

So bald Du aus den vielen Marathon-Terminen (habe auf deiner Homepage die Termine angeschaut ..aehm.. gezählt) mal Luft hast und mal so eine lockere "Firebike-Hasselwood-Runde" guiden willst, gib mir bitte Bescheid! Voraussetzungen sind Sonne, Trails, Wochenende und eine Star-Besatzung! Dabei ist die Gage für Bruckheimers "New Wehebach Disorder" ist nicht so grandiös, aber für einen guten Action-Movie gibt's die DVD-Scheibe gratis!  

@Hardy
Feierabendrunde für "Kölner-Biker" bei uns in Erkrath? Um Gottes Willen, Mann, willst Du mich so weit degradieren?   

Servus
Mikkael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (11. Juni 2004)

@rpo35

Einer meiner Persönlichkeitstrainer* meinte immer in den Situationen: was ist dabei Dein geheimer Lustgewinn ? Letztlich hast Du und *handlampe* natürlich recht   

* Kann ich absolut empfehlen. Herr Prof. Rieckmann befasst sich schwerpunktmäßig mit systemischen Management, einem ganzheitlichen Ansatz zum Verständnis der Prozesse in Gruppen. (http://www.rieckmann.at/public_html/home/ger/willkommen.htm oder http://www-sci.uni-klu.ac.at/opm/WILLKOMMEN/SERVICE/Downloads/body_downloads.html)

@all

Eine weitere Feierabendtour wäre damit fertig. Jetzt stellt sich mal wieder wie jeden Freitagabend die Frage, ob ich noch ein wenig GA1-Training in meiner Stamm-Discotheken durchziehe. Der Mist ist nur, seitdem ich MTB fahre,  komme ich pulsmäßig einfach nicht mehr in den GA1-Bereich.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Spiridon64 (11. Juni 2004)

@all

Zielgebiete unser Feierabendtouren sind zur Zeit das Wuppertal, Eifgental/Dhünnwaldtalsperre, Bensberg/Moitzfeld und Königsforst/Lüderich. Auch wenn wir da einige Möglichkeiten haben, bin ich immer wieder auf der Suche nach neuen Zielgebieten.

Wenn einer von Euch Ideen hat, wäre ich dankbar für Tips. Wenn Ihr das  Tourguiding übernehmen wollt, besser geht es nicht. Wenn nicht, mache mich gerne mit der Gegend vertraut und versuche dann eine Tour durchzuführen. Nur ich brauche Tips.

Auch das Anfahrtthema sollten wir nicht außen vor lassen. Wie sieht da Eure Bereitschaft aus. Was ist da entfernungsmäßig die Grenze ? Ich denke da an zum Beispiel die Ville, die Glessener Höhen, das Siebengebirge, an Overath oder an Erkrath/Hochdahl.

Also, was die Ville betrifft, da könnte ich mal was anbieten. Start ist dann Hürth und es geht dann in den Staatsforst Ville zwischen Liblar und Brühl. Eine Tour von bis zu 50 Km ist kein Problem. Der Anteil an Waldautobahn überwiegt, aber es gibt auch ganz nette Singletrailabschnitte, sogar bereits auf Hürther Gebiet  . Und es gibt Wildschweine, wie wir im Forum bereits lesen konnten.    . Interessante wird es dann, wenn die Reitwege genutzt werden, die verlaufen teilweise recht interessant.  

Wenn das Wetter Morgen nicht total schlimm sein wird, dann werde ich mal das Gebiet zwischen Liblar und Brühl systematischer angehen und den Verlauf festhalten.

Gruss 

Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spiridon64 (11. Juni 2004)

Ups, hat nicht richtig geklappt mit dem Zitieren, mein Text beginnt ab dem 4. Absatz.

Ciao


----------



## rpo35 (11. Juni 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> ...So bald Du aus den vielen Marathon-Terminen (habe auf deiner Homepage die Termine angeschaut ..aehm.. gezählt) mal Luft hast und mal so eine lockere "Firebike-Hasselwood-Runde" guiden willst...



@Mikkael: Daß die Termine dort stehen heißt nicht zwangsläufig, daß ich an allen teilnehme ! Sag mir bescheid, wenn die Cam funktioniert und ich lade Dich/Euch nach Roetgen ein.
Auch wenn ich mich wiederhole...ich finde, ihr übertreibt ein wenig... ...so schwer ist es nicht, die Wege die man kennt, mit anderen zu teilen !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## mikkael (12. Juni 2004)

Spiridon64 schrieb:
			
		

> Ups, hat nicht richtig geklappt mit dem Zitieren, mein Text beginnt ab dem 4. Absatz.



@Christoph
Du kannst den Beitrag nachträglich auch *ändern!* 

 mikkael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (12. Juni 2004)

@Christoph

Jetzt melde ich aber Urheberrechte an   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## hardy_aus_k (12. Juni 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

das ist absolut trostlos hier in Köln. Meine geplante Motorradtour haben wir heute morgen schon beerdigt. Da war dann zumindestens ein wenig Hoffnung am Nachmittag mal hier in der Gegend eine kleine Runde mit dem MTB zu drehen. Das wird wohl auch nichts.

Also reden wir lieber darüber, wie schön es sein könnte. Ich habe mich dann mal hingesetzt und eine Feierabendtour für die Woche vom 28.06.-02.07. ausgearbeitet.

Unten findet Ihr dann den ersten Entwurf.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## canny (12. Juni 2004)

Ich hätte auch mal wieder Lust zu Biken.Bei der ersten Tour an der Wehebachtalsperre war ich dabei und das war Klasse. Bin letzte Woche leider schwer gestürzt mit dem Bike(RR´) und werde wohl 1-2 Monate aussetzen müssen     
Aber ich komme wieder


----------



## hardy_aus_k (12. Juni 2004)

Hallo *canny*,

und dann wird eigentlich immer behauptet, dass MTB viel gefährlicher als RR ist. Ich wünsche Dir gute Besserung und einen schnellen Heilungsprozess, damit Du Dich bald wieder auf dein MTB und RR schwingen kannst.

Wie Du gesehen hast, sind wir ziemlich aktiv und schaffen es, jede Woche eine Runde hinzubekommen. Wenn wir die Konstanz beibehalten, bestehen gute Aussichten, dass Du Dich nach Deiner Genesung auch mal zu uns gesellen kannst.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## canny (12. Juni 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo *canny*,
> 
> und dann wird eigentlich immer behauptet, dass MTB viel gefährlicher als RR ist. Ich wünsche Dir gute Besserung und einen schnellen Heilungsprozess, damit Du Dich bald wieder auf dein MTB und RR schwingen kannst.
> 
> ...



Ja,Ja, das wird lustig.Dann kann ich zuerstmal wieder hinterher fahren.  
Nee, ich fahre zuhause auf der Rolle, wenn mein Rad kein Totalschaden ist ab mitte der Woche und komme dann mit viel freude gerne wieder mit.  
Wünsche euch allen viel Spaß und SUPER Touren!!!!!!!!


----------



## rpo35 (12. Juni 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo *canny*,
> 
> und dann wird eigentlich immer behauptet, dass MTB viel gefährlicher als RR ist...



Nee nee, auf der Strasse passiert mehr !
Wünsch Dir gute Besserung @Canny !!

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (13. Juni 2004)

> Zitat von *canny*: Ja,Ja, das wird lustig.Dann kann ich zuerstmal wieder hinterher fahren.



Deine Genesung wäre doch der richtige Anlass, mal eine kleine Tour zu den Glessener Höhen zu machen. Also, wenn Du wieder auf dem Damm bist meldest Du Dich einfach.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## hardy_aus_k (14. Juni 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

was spricht eigentlich dagegen, dass es mal am Wochenende schön ist ? Aber beschweren wir uns nicht und freuen uns auf die nächsten beiden Tagen.

Insbesondere auf Dienstag sollten wir uns freuen, da dann eine Runde mit *Juchhu* in Bensberg/Moitzfeld geplant ist. 

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## juchhu (14. Juni 2004)

Tach,

ich wollte spontan am Sonntag eine kleine Teilstreckenerprobung für die Ringwall-Tour mit ein paar anderen vornehmen. Wegen der Überschwemmungsgefahr, den Nichtvorhandensein von Kiemenatmung und Schwimmhäuten haben wir das Ganze dann in die Tonne gekloppt.

Aber nach den Prognosen für morgen hellt sich meine Stimmung wieder auf.

Ansage mit 26 Grad Höchsttemeratur, Wind mit 17 km/h aus WNW, 11 h Sonnenscheindauer und nur 5% Regenrisiko.

War heute morgen mit meinem Hund im Revier. Der Boden ist noch schwer und matschig. Die Wurzeltrails und Singletrails besitzen durch Matsch und Nässe im Augenblick noch Schwierigkeitsgrad IBC3-4. Aber wenn heute und morgen die Sonne drauf scheint, und die Nässe abtrocknet, dann ist es halb so wild!-)))

Also, meine liebe Liebenden:

Morgen, 15.06.2004 um 18:15 Uhr ist Sammelzeit. Um 18:30 Uhr ist Startzeit. Zur Info für Trödler und notorische Zuspätkommener: Das akademische Viertel ist von 18:15 bis 18:30 Uhr und eben nicht von 18:30 bis 18:45 Uhr !-)))

Wer nicht nur da, sondern auch dabei sein will, sollte bis 18:30 Uhr abfahrtsfertig am Treffpunkt sein.

VG Martin


----------



## stahlgabi (14. Juni 2004)

Also Jungs,

ich muß mich jetzt mal kurz zu Euch Schönwetterfahreren äußern. Ich würde ja morgen auch gern mitfahren, hab aber noch keinen gefunden, der bis dahin mein Bike putzt. Bin schon froh, dass ich wieder sauber bin   

Willingen läßt grüßen . . . 

Gabi


----------



## mikel.j (14. Juni 2004)

Hi Gabi,
das mit dem dreckigen Bike dürfte doch eigentlich kein Problem sein, fahr doch in Bensberg einfach bei 'Lappland' durch die Waschanlage   
Du kannst dann gegenüber im "Klausmann" gleich auch nachspülen


----------



## hardy_aus_k (14. Juni 2004)

@stahlgabi

Das klingt zwar jetzt alles ziemlich unromantisch, aber wie wäre es mit selbst putzen. Aus meiner Sicht ist das dann ganz klar ein weiterer großer Schritt zur Emanzipation der Frau   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (14. Juni 2004)

@Mikkael

Bist Du morgen mit dabei? Bringst Du Dein Helm-Kamera mit?

Auch wenn wir im Augenblick froh sind, dass es langsam Sommer wird, hier eine URL für großes MTB-Kino!-)))

http://www.vertriders.com/clips/blair_bike_ks.wmv (18MB)

Vielleicht bis morgen?!

VG Martin

PS

Kleiner Nachtrag

http://www.vertriders.com/clips/lichtenwald_dsl.wmv (56 MB)


----------



## wogru (14. Juni 2004)

Wer kommt eigentlich auf die dumme Idee morgen abend eine Tour zu fahren ??    Wie lange soll sie denn dauern ?    Und bin ich rechtzeitig zum Deutschlandspiel wieder im Biergarten ?   

Man könnte den Versuch der Ringwall-Tour auch am Samstag machen, ich suche noch nach einer Strecke für die SIT-Tour.   Irgendwie haben sich alle mit Ahnung nach Italien verdrückt !!   Ich fahre auch gerne wieder ohne Ahnung einfach so auf gut Glück los. Aber alle die dann mit wollen sollten sich vorher bei mikel.j erkundigen wie schwierig es wird    Und ich empfehle die Mitnahme eines Zeltes, Schlafsack, Verpflegung für 3 Tage usw., nur für den Fall es plötzlich dunkel wird und ich nicht weiß wo wir sind !!

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## mikkael (14. Juni 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Bist Du morgen mit dabei? Bringst Du Dein Helm-Kamera mit?



@Martin,
ich fahre morgen pünktlich um 17.00 Uhr aus dem Büro (D'dorf-Grafenberg) raus, das Bike auf'm Träger, Richtung Bergische Alpen, ausgestattet mit einer Helm-Camera, mit der Hoffnung den "Stau-Klassiker" zwischen Düsseldorf & Köln in einer Rekordzeit von 1:15:00 überwinden zu können.. Mission: Impossible??

@Gabi
warum putzen, wenn's sowieso wieder dreckig wird? oder willst Du dadurch Gewicht sparen und so unerlaubte Vorteile geniessen??  

@wogru
aehm, Wolfgang! Dumme Idee? Du kennst doch unser Speed. 
Keine Sorge, die letzten 3 Holland-Tore erwische ich noch   Ansonsten wird die endgültige "Völler-Demontage" selbstverständlich aufgezeichnet, auf DVD! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (14. Juni 2004)

@wogru

Die Verantwortung für die Terminplanung übernehme ich. Damals habe ich daran einfach nicht gedacht. Soweit die inoffizielle Version.

Offiziell geht es natürlich darum, Euch vor dem wahrscheinlich vollkommen frustrierenden Fußballereignis zu schützen und lieber etwas zu unternehmen, was für Körper und Geist wohltuend ist.

Um den Fußballfans nun doch halbwegs gerecht zu werden, wird Tourguide *juchu* den Fußballfans die Möglichkeit geben, die Runde zu verkürzen.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## juchhu (14. Juni 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> @Martin,
> ich fahre morgen pünktlich um 17.00 Uhr aus dem Büro (D'dorf-Grafenberg) raus, das Bike auf'm Träger, Richtung Bergische Alpen, ausgestattet mit einer Helm-Camera, mit der Hoffnung den "Stau-Klassiker" zwischen Düsseldorf & Köln in einer Rekordzeit von 1:15:00 überwinden zu können.. Mission: Impossible??
> 
> VG Mikkael



Nun mit Auto-Navi kein Problem, ansonsten guckst DU hier


  Ziel: D51429 Bergisch Gladbach Bensberg Hardtweg 42   

  Abfahrtsdatum: 14.06.2004   
  Fahrzeugtyp: PKW   
  Entfernung: 55.10 km   
  Fahrtzeit: 44 min   
  Maut: 0.00    
  Vorgaben:    
  AD= Autobahndreieck
AK = Autobahnkreuz
AS = Anschlussstelle
AE = Autobahnende
(33) = Anschlussstellennummer   

 Die erste Spalte enthält wichtige Orte entlang Ihrer Route, die mittlere Spalte beschreibt Straßen- und Richtungsangaben. Die letzte Spalte nennt die zurückgelegten Straßenkilometer. Die Fahrtzeit ist ein Richtwert ohne Stopps, Staus und Behinderungen. Eventuelle Fährüberfahrten sind ebenfalls nicht eingerechnet. Der Routenausdruck ist eine Planungshilfe, kontrollieren Sie ihn bitte vor Beginn der Fahrt und ergänzen Sie ihn durch eine gute Straßenkarte.  

  Orte entlang der Route   Beschreibung    km 


 Düsseldorf / Grafenberg    Düsseldorf / Grafenberg     0.0  


      in Düsseldorf rechts abbiegen auf Grimmstrasse      0.0  


      rechts abbiegen auf Grimmstrasse      0.1  


 Düsseldorf         0.1  


      rechts abbiegen auf B7\Vautierstrasse      0.2  


      halb rechts halten auf B7      0.3  


      geradeaus weiter auf B7\Ludenberger Strasse      0.4  


      geradeaus weiter auf B7\Bergische Landstrasse      1.6  


      bei AS Mettmann (18) rechts auffahren auf A3/E35      7.9  


 Leverkusen         33.1  


 Köln         40.3  


      am AK Köln-Ost (27)(16) halb rechts halten auf A4/E40      43.5  


      halb links halten auf A4/E40      43.6  


      bei AS Bensberg (19) rechts abfahren auf L358\Rather Weg      50.8  


      rechts abbiegen auf L358\Rather Weg      51.2  


      in Frankenforst halb links halten auf L136\Frankenforster Strasse      51.6  


      geradeaus weiter auf L136\Kölner Strasse      52.8  


      geradeaus weiter auf L136/L288\Kölner Strasse/Hindenburgplatz      53.8  


      geradeaus weiter auf L136/L288\Kölner Strasse      53.8  


      in Bensberg links abbiegen auf Gladbacher Strasse      54.0  


      rechts abbiegen auf Im Bungert      54.2  


      rechts abbiegen auf Friedhofsweg      54.3  


      geradeaus weiter auf Jan-Wellem-Strasse      54.4  


      halb links halten auf Am Milchbornsberg      54.5  


      geradeaus weiter auf Hardtweg      54.5  


      rechts abbiegen auf Hardtweg      54.7  


      links abbiegen auf Milchborntalweg      54.9  


      rechts abbiegen auf Hardtweg      55.0  


 Bergisch Gladbach / Bensberg    Bergisch Gladbach / Bensberg     55.0  

VG Martin

PS

Hast Du Dir die Videos von den VERTRIDERS angeschaut. Das 2. Video ist schon krass. Die Gegend ist wohl ab IBC 7 und höher einzustufen. Da wird unser Ritt ein Kinderspiel.


----------



## peppaman (14. Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen, 

bin hier zwar nicht so rege dabei, aber eben hab ich gelesen, das jemand aus meinen Pausen-bei-den-RingTouren-postings verstanden haben will, dass ich auf Teufel komm raus keine Pausen mache, toleriere etc.

mitnichten!

Es hat und wird auch noch keiner erleben, dass ich bei einer Gruppen ständig dängle, oder Pausen verhinder möchte.
Ich bin gerne schnell auf den Ab-/Auffahrten, 
genauso wie ich häufig das Schlusslicht mache, um zu sehen, das niemand verloren geht, oder auch mal Hilfestellungen gebe.


Soviel habe ich in den letzten 13 Jahren auf dem Bike schon gelernt, dass man zum Tempo machen nicht in einer größeren Gruppe unterwegs sein sollte.


Mein Tenor bei der Pausendiskussion bezog sich auf die Frage "Pause mit Einkehrmöglichkeit?" Hier bevorzuge ich nachwievor eine Pause unter freiem Himmel/ an Ort und Stelle.


Das wollte ich nur kurz richtigstellen.

Gruß an alle,
peppa
*freutsichimmermitanderenbikernzufahren


----------



## juchhu (14. Juni 2004)

Für die Fussballverrückten:

Es gibt mehrere Möglichkeiten:

1. Nicht mitfahren!-)))

2. Wir fahren nur auf dem Parkplatz rum und machen ein Fahrtechnikseminar. Abbruch ist dann jederzeit möglich.

3. Wir düsen ins Gelände, machen ggf. ein paar Übungen und können jederzeit in ca. 15 min. wieder am Parkplatz sein. Der harte Kern macht dann weiter bis es dunkel ist, und wir uns verirren, rasten müssen und einen Unterstand für die Nacht bauen. Out-Door Training Teil 1!-)))

VG Martin

PS:

Wölfe und Bären wurden schon lange nicht mehr im Milchborntal gesehen !-)))


----------



## mikkael (14. Juni 2004)

@Martin
super Beschreibung, Danke!  (Gott sei Dank, keine Mautgebühren ).. Bis morgen!

VG Mikkael


----------



## FranG (14. Juni 2004)

peppaman schrieb:
			
		

> *freutsichimmermitanderenbikernzufahren



@peppa + ziemlich OT:
Hey peppa, bist du gestern wirklich mit dem Eingänger die große Runde gefahren?  Wie hast du das nur überlebt? Die bei mir auf halber Strecke übriggebliebenen Gänge waren leider nur suboptimal.
Schöne Grüße
Frank 
dersichgeradeüberlegtobernichtauchseinradbismorgenabendwiederGANGBARmachensoll....


----------



## peppaman (14. Juni 2004)

hi Frank, 

ja, bekenne mich schuldig.

Welch eine Schlammschlacht!!



			
				FranG schrieb:
			
		

> Wie hast du das nur überlebt?



Tja, das fragt mich mein Körper auch
(wann tut´s nicht mehr weh´? wann tut´s nicht mehr weh´? wann tut´s nicht mehr weh´? wann tut´s nicht mehr weh´? )  

bis bald mal, 
Gruß
andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kette rechts (14. Juni 2004)

Tag zusammen,

Morgen kann ich leider nicht mitfahren, bin zum Fußball schauen verabredet. Vorher werde ich noch flugs eine Runde mit dem Rennrad drehen.

Ich fahre am Mittwoch, den 16.06.2004 wieder ins 7Gebirge. Startzeit in Königswinter zwischen 16.30h und 17.00h, bei jeder Witterung.

Geplant ist, wenn es regnen sollte, eine kleine Runde um 25km - 30 km mit 950 hm, ansonsten ein bißchen mehr.

Kontakt 0178 - 846 58 48 (Martin), oder hier.

Gruß

-m-


----------



## hardy_aus_k (14. Juni 2004)

@peppaman

Wir hatten noch nicht persönlich das Vergnügen, aber Du hast einen Ruf wie Donnerhall   Dein Eingänger ist einfach legendär und geniesst hohen Respekt in der Szene !

@kette rechts

Das mit dem Siebengebirge reizt natürlich. Ich finde es eine gute Idee, die ich einfach unterstützen muss. Das erweitert ganz klar den Horizont der Feierabendrunden   

Auch wenn ich hier im Job ziemlich viele Freiheiten geniesse, die Kirche muss im Dorf bleiben. Deshalb bitte kein Starttermin vor 17.00 Uhr, besser wäre um 17.30 Uhr. Solange es beim Start nicht regnet, bin ich dabei.

Also, stelle die Tour ein, verweise auf den Thread hier und schon geht es los.

@juchhu

Ich bin ganz klar dafür, die Runde so durchzuziehen, wie Du es geplant hast !!!

@all

Heute lautet mal das Motto: "vor der Runde ist vor der nächsten Runde !" Ich werde gleich dann mal in Richtung Müngstener Brücke fahren und die optimale Kameraposition ermitteln, um *stahlgabi* zu filmen, wenn sie über die Brücke fährt !

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## juchhu (14. Juni 2004)

Tach,

und wer morgen abend dann noch nicht genug hat, fährt mit mir in umgekehrter Richtung die Trails noch mal ab!-)))

VG Martin

PS:

'Gute bis sehr gute Uphilltechnik ist aber dann Bedingung!-)))'


----------



## GrüneRose (14. Juni 2004)

Da hab ich mir extra die zwei Seiten vor meinem Urlaub komplett durchgelesen, heute sind es aber schon sieben Seiten :-( Ich wollte auch meine Feierabend Runde bekannt geben, sie fängt am Bahnhof West (Hans Böckler Platz) an und ist 38 km lang, kaum Höhenmeter, dafür ein sehr hoher Trail Anteil. Wer lust hat die mit mir zu fahren kann sich gerne melden, Freitag um 20:00 fahr ich auf jeden Fall. Beleuchtung ist nicht nötig.

Viele Grüße,

GrüneRose


----------



## hardy_aus_k (14. Juni 2004)

@GrüneRose

Das ist doch ein interessantes Angebot von Dir. Gerade für die MTB'ler, die in der Stadt wohnen und einfach mal eine Runde drehen wollen, ohne das Auto zu bewegen ist das doch interessant. Da kannst gerne den Thread hier nutzen, um die Info's zu veröffentlichen. Dazu ist er ins Leben gerufen worden. Aus der Erfahrung empfehle ich Dir aber, immer eine Fahrgemeinschaft einzutragen. 

@juchhu

Vorsicht, Vorsicht !!! Hier laufen zu viele herum, die dann wirklich die Tour mit Dir nochmal umgekehrt fahren wollen. Ich werde dann am Parkplatz warten und schauen, in welchem Zustand Du zurückkommst   

@all

Die Feierabendrunde "Müngstener Brücke" steht. Ich bin sie heute Abend abgefahren. Es werden knapp 30 Kilometer mit einigen netten Singletrails. 

Wir sollten wg. der knappen Zeit am Abend auf jeden Fall in Hilgen starten. Dort könnt Ihr an der B51 ganz gut parken. Genaue Beschreibung kommt noch.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## kette rechts (15. Juni 2004)

Morgen die Meute!

@ hardy

Was meinst Du mit einstellen? Treffen in Königswinter unter der Autobahnbrücke, müßte der Eingang zum Nachtigallental sein. Dann grobe Richtung Petersberg, mit einem kleinen Schlenker hoch zum Ölberg, von da mit Umweg zur Löwenburg, 'runter nach Ittenbach, von da wieder Richtung Ölberg, wieder abwärts und hoch auf den Petersberg. Von da über den Bitweg zum Ausgangspunkt. Von hier neu booten, aufhören oder weiterfahren.
Das ist der Plan.

17.30h ist am Mittwoch nicht ganz meine Uhrzeit, 17.00h würde mir sehr gut in den Kram passen. 

Fährt eigentlich wer von Euch zum Black Forest Ultra?

Schönen Tag noch

Gruß

-m-


----------



## stahlgabi (15. Juni 2004)

@ Wogru: Danke für die Blumen - ich bin nicht in Italien . . .  

@Mikkael: ich will nicht putzen sondern ich muß - ich hatte ich Willingen ca. 50x die Kette eingeklemmt. Das würde Euch auch nicht wirklich Spaß machen. Schließlich will ich ja in einem über die Müngstener Brücke - könnte ja ein Zug kommen . . .

Viel Spaß heute Abend !!  

Gabi


----------



## juchhu (15. Juni 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @GrüneRose
> 
> @juchhu
> 
> ...



Bei der Revers-Tour wechsel ich meinen Status von Guide zum Zuschauer. Denn da gibt es mindestens zwei Trails, die ich definitiv (noch!-))) nicht hochfahren kann.

Bis heute abend!

VG Martin


----------



## Enrgy (15. Juni 2004)

Moin moin Gemeinde!

Werd mich auch mal für heut abend eintragen, die Tomburger wollen ja den Untergang der Tante Käthe sehen und 7GB ist deshalb wohl heute nix. Ich beobachte mal satellitengestützt das Wetter, wenns einigermaßen hell + vor allem von oben TROCKEN bleibt, bin ich da. 

Gruß enrgy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (15. Juni 2004)

Oh, oh.. Warum gibt es jetzt plötzlich zwei "Feierabend"-Threads um Köln? Also, kaum sorgen wir für Ordnung, passiert wieder so was.  

Egal, *die "wahre" Feierabendrunde* findet heute Abend statt.. aehm, für "wahre" Masochisten gibt es die "Völler-Show" ab 20.45 @ZDF!

@Martin
die 2. Runde (egal in welcher Richtung) kannst du vergessen (_psst.. Hardy ist dabei!_), weder als Mitfahrer, noch als Zuschauer! Ich habe versprochen, dass ich vor Mitternacht daheim bin!  

VG Mikkael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (15. Juni 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

um es direkt vorwegzunehmen: ja, ich bin ein Statistikfreak und ich stehe dazu ! Gestern habe ich dann mal ausgezählt, wie sich die einzelnen Beiträge hier auf die Forumsmitglieder verteilen. Dabei ist folgendes herausgekommen:

27	18,00%	mikkael
20	13,33%	juchhu
9	6,00%	on any sunday
6	4,00%	spiridon64
6	4,00%	rpo35
5	3,33%	stahlgabi
3	2,00%	blake69
3	2,00%	enrgy
3	2,00%	marco w.
3	2,00%	handlampe
3	2,00%	mikel j.
3	2,00%	franG
2	1,33%	kette rechts
2	1,33%	canny
1	0,67%	wogru
1	0,67%	jürgenK
1	0,67%	peppaman
1	0,67%	racetec1
1	0,67%	froggy1989
1	0,67%	schnucki

Zur Zeit laufe ich persönlich noch ausser Konkurrenz, denke ich zumindestens. Durch die aktuelle "Anschubfinanzierung" habe ich natürlich naturbedingt die meisten Beiträge (z. Zt. 49 Beiträge).

Es ist natürlich zu überlegen, ob nicht für das Erreichen von bestimmten Meilensteinen (z.B. hundert Beiträge, zehn ausgeschriebene Feierabendtouren) Preise ausgesetzt werden sollten. Spontan hatte ich daran gedacht, dann beim nächsten Platten den Aufpumpservice zu bieten, aber da bin ich dann ziemlich unsicher geworden, ob das eine gute Idee ist   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## wogru (15. Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

um mich in der Statistik zu verbessern will ich mal gleich wieder etwas schreiben    Ich will ja nicht plötzlich die rote Laterne in der Hand halten !!

Gibt es auch eine Statistik über die Teilnahme an den Feierabendrunden ? Ich fände es auch sehr interessant zu sehen wer sich nur hier rum treibt und postet (so wie ich  ) und wer letztendlich auch in die Pedale tritt.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## hardy_aus_k (15. Juni 2004)

@wogru

Na klar, auch die Statistik ist verfügbar:

5	Runden	hardy_aus_k
3	Runden	blake69
2	Runden	franG
2	Runden	jürgenK
2	Runden	marco w.
2	Runden	mikkael
2	Runden	spiridon64
1	Runde	backloop
1	Runde	enrgy
1	Runde	juchhu
1	Runde	kölnerin
1	Runde	on any sunday
1	Runde	otcha
1	Runde	schnucki
1	Runde	tennyx

Natürlich ist mir auch schon in den Sinn gekommen hier, Korrelationen zu berechnen. Aber ich wollte mich hier nicht endgültig outen   

Bisher haben wir bei unseren Feierabrunden insgesamt 162 Kilometer bei 2850 Höhenmeter zurückgelegt.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## indo_koeln (15. Juni 2004)

Hallo @ all, bin der, der abends nur mal so ne Runde drehen möchte! Wenn man das hier alles so liest, bekommt man fast schon Beklemmungen weil man nicht so "gut" MTB fährt. Wie schwer oder wie lang sind denn Eure Touren im Schnitt? Und wie lange lange fahrt ihr dann daran?
Scheint aber auf jeden fall eine nette Truppe zu sein!
Gruss
InDo


----------



## hardy_aus_k (15. Juni 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

manchmal hat man es eben nicht in der Hand. Eben hat mein Arbeitgeber entschieden, es würde meiner Gesundheit nicht förderlich sein, wenn ich mittwochs am späten Nachmittag im Siebengebirge hinter kette rechts herhetze. Es findet es besser, dass ich am frühen Abend die Glessener Höhen als Zielgebiet nehme. Voraussetzung natürlich ist, dass das Wetter halbwegs mitspielt.

Die Glessener Höhen eignen sich für MTB-Einstieger aus meiner Sicht sehr gut, um seine ersten Schritte mit dem MTB im Kölner Westen/Norden zu machen. Für die anderen bietet das Revier die Möglichkeit, einfach eine lockere Runde zu drehen. Deshalb stellt die Runde konditionell und technisch nur geringe Anforderungen. Wir werden 20-25 Kilometer bei 250-350 Höhenmeter zurücklegen. Ausgangspunkt ist der Waldparkplatz an den Glessener Höhen, der zwischen Königsdorf und Dansweiler liegt.

Heute Abend werde ich Anfahrskizze und eine genaue Rundenbeschreibung veröffentlichen. Eine Fahrgemeinschaft werde ich gleich eintragen.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo63 (15. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

hört sich gut an und ich würd mich da gerne einklinken. Wohne in Lev, direkt am Rhein bzw. Rheinbrücke A 1 und das läßt sich mit dem Auto gut erreichen.
Muß aber erstmal schauen wie und ob ich mein Bike ins Auto bekomme. Hab ich, seit Mag Louise am Rad, noch nicht probiert (zieht sie Luft?) und hab leider noch keinen Dachträger  !

gruß gonzo


----------



## indo_koeln (15. Juni 2004)

Super Idee! Bin auch dabei. Von der Länge und von der Strecke klingt es auch gut machbar. 20-25 km in zwei Stunden und 350 hm....
Lass mich jetzt mal überraschen!
Gruss
Ingo


----------



## Zachi (15. Juni 2004)

@gonzo63


			
				gonzo63 schrieb:
			
		

> ... Hab ich, seit Mag Louise am Rad, noch nicht probiert (zieht sie Luft?)
> gruß gonzo



Wenn du den Bremshebel, solange das Rad liegt, nicht bewegst, passiert nichts.

Und das mit ner Runde drehen, können wir ja mal ins Auge fassen. Wollte demnächst auch mal wieder ne Dhünntalsperrenumrundung in Angriff nehmen.

Ich sag einfach mal bescheid, welche Tour wir am Wochenende machen.

Zachi


----------



## juchhu (15. Juni 2004)

Tach,

Thema hydraulische Scheibenbremsen und Transport:

Vor Montage und Transport die Bremshebel im Stand ziehen und mit jeweils einem stabilen Gummiring fixieren. Der Geberkolben baut Druck auf und verschließt gleichzeitig den Zugang zum Ausgleichsbehälter(chen). That's all!-)))

Wegen Wetter heute:

Nun es scheint, dass das Wetter für heute bei uns schon gestern war!-(((

Langsam zieht es zu, und WDR2 hat für heute abend (hoffentlich spät) Regen aus N angesagt.

Guckst DU hier für more Infos:

http://wetter.rtl.de/deutschland/vorhersage.php?id=10513&ort=Bergisch Gladbach&near=&tag=0

VG Martin


----------



## gonzo63 (15. Juni 2004)

@zachi,

dank für den Tipp. 

Ich hab gelesen man sollte die Hebel fixieren (Klettband oder Gummi). Ich werd´s einfach mal probieren!
Ich denke ich werd morgen die Tour "Glessener Höhen" mitfahren und mal schaun wie ich so mitkomm. 
Wenn mal was ansteht, einfach melden  !!

gruß gonzo63


----------



## Enrgy (15. Juni 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach,
> 
> Thema hydraulische Scheibenbremsen und Transport:
> 
> Vor Montage und Transport die Bremshebel im Stand ziehen und mit jeweils einem stabilen Gummiring fixieren. Der Geberkolben baut Druck auf und verschließt gleichzeitig den Zugang zum Ausgleichsbehälter(chen). That's all!-)))




Gilt aber nur, solange die Räder eingebaut bleiben. Wenn die raus müssen, dann sollte man vorher die Magura-Transportsicherungen zwischen die Beläge stecken, sonst fahren die beim Hebelziehen zusammen und man bekommt hinterher erstmal die Scheibe nicht mehr dazwischen. Dann heißt es: Beläge raus, Kolben mit Reifenheber wieder auseinander drücken, Beläge wieder rein, Rad einbauen!





			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Wegen Wetter heute:
> 
> Nun es scheint, dass das Wetter für heute bei uns schon gestern war!-(((
> 
> ...



Die beste Info, um sehr zeitnah zu sehen, ob man auf einer Tour in unserem Einzugsgebiet naß wird:

http://www.meteo.uni-bonn.de/forschung/gruppen/radar/aktuell.htm

Wollen wir mal das Beste hoffen!
Bis nachher dann, 
Gruß enrgy


----------



## hardy_aus_k (15. Juni 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

wie versprochen findet Ihr die Wegbeschreibung zum Ausgangspunkt der Feierabendrunde im Anhang.

Nach ein Tip für unseren Freund von der anderen Rheinseite: Du solltest spätestens am Kreuz Köln-Nord die A1 verlassen. Du kannst dort auf die A57 fahren, dann die Abfahrt Chorweiler nehmen, dann Richtung Esch fahren und dann weiter Richtung Pulheim. Du bist dann auf der Bonnstr., auf der Du dann fast bis Brauweiler kommst, womit Du dann fast am Ziel bist. Auf der A1 ist zu der Zeit immer Stau.

Die Feierabendrunde von heute Abend arbeiten wir morgen auf. Ich kann nur sagen: ich habe selten derart den Überblick verloren !

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Handlampe (15. Juni 2004)

Mahlzeit

Vom Team Tomburg gibt es natürlich auch was zum Thema Feierabendrunde. Hab mal einen Termin für kommende Woche eingetragen.
Gucks du hier 

Wegbeschreibung gibts natürlich wenn Bedarf besteht, gratis dazu   
Der Startpunkt ist ziemlich einfach zu finden, da lohnt sich eigentlich noch nicht mal ein Kartenausschnitt.

Wenn sich ein paar Mehr melden, kann man dann auch je nach Leistungsstärke ,zwei Gruppen aufmachen, ansonsten wird sich natürlich nach dem Schwächsten gerichtet, dieser wird dann systematisch und kontrolliert zur Schnecke gemacht


----------



## mikkael (16. Juni 2004)

@Feierabendunterhaltung vom 15.06.
Am liebsten sollte man den Mund halten und nur _baden.._ aehm pardon biken! Wer sagt, dass ich kein Triathlon kann? Abends ne schöne Runde im Baggersee schwimmen, das ist doch mein Ding!  

@Martin
es war toll, wieder eine Runde mit Dir zu fahren. 

@Hardy, Blake69, Enrgy
das alles schreit nach mehr (trockene Klamotten.. aehm) Feierabend-Runden, Wurzel-Abfahrten und Instandhaltung von heimischen Trails sowie mehr Höhenmeter 

VG Mikkael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (16. Juni 2004)

@Mikkael

Das stellte gestern ganz klar den absoluten Höhepunkt meiner bisherigen MTB-Karriere dar. So und nicht anders entstehen Legenden ! Für mich steht jetzt fest, dass Du dein MTB zu Lande und zu Wasser perfekt beherrschst. Wann wirst Du uns zeigen, dass Du mit dem MTB auch in der Luft ein wahrer Meister bist ?

@juchhu

Vielen, vielen Dank für Dein Tourguiding. Das war eine geballte Ladung Singletrails, die Du uns da präsentiert hast. Auch wenn wir angeblich in einem relativ überschaubaren Gebiet unterwegs waren (muss wohl so sein, denn wir haben dauernd dieselben Jogger gesehen), die Runde hat auch mir als Verfechter und Liebhaber aller Waldautobahnen Europas sehr viel Spass gemacht.

@handlampe

Bei dem Angebot musste ich mich gestern dann spontan eintragen. Auch wenn wir einen Tag vorher noch im Wuppertal unterwegs sind, dass kann ich mir einfach nicht entgehen lassen. Damit verschwindet wiederum ein weisser Fleck auf der Landkarte für die Feierabendrunden.

@indo Koeln @marco lev @zachi @gonzo63 @MTB'ler mit Entwicklungspotenzial

Geht immer davon aus, dass es genug MTB'ler unter den Feierabendrundenteilnehmern gibt, die es auch mal ganz gerne ruhig angehen lassen. Auch wird es immer wieder neue MTB'ler geben, die sich langsam an die Materie herantasten möchten. Deshalb nutzt hier die Plattform, um Fahrgemeinschaften zu bilden. Außerdem wird es immer wieder Touren geben, an denen Ihr dann auch bequem teilnehmen könnt.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikel.j (16. Juni 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Mikkael
> 
> Das war eine geballte Ladung Singletrails, die Du uns da präsentiert hast. Auch wenn wir angeblich in einem relativ überschaubaren Gebiet unterwegs waren (muss wohl so sein, denn wir haben dauernd dieselben Jogger gesehen), die Runde hat auch mir als Verfechter und Liebhaber aller Waldautobahnen Europas sehr viel Spass gemacht.



Hi zusammen,

Ihr scheint ja gestern viel Spaß gehabt zu haben   . Da Ihr ja, wenn ich mich recht erinnere in der Haard/Michborntal bzw. rund um Bensberg/Moitzfeld fahren wollltet, fände ich es toll wenn es eine kurze Beschreibung der Tour geben würde. Das alles liegt ja direkt vor meiner Haustür (komme auch aus Bensberg) und ich bin immer auf der Such nach neuen Trails und "Fahrtechniktests", bzw. interessanten Touren in der Gegend.
Schon mal Danke im voraus   
Michael


----------



## juchhu (16. Juni 2004)

Tach,

so, nun mal einige Daten von der Feierabendtour vom 15.06.2004. Eigentlich hätte ich die Tour auch als Orientierungs-/Geländekundetour ausschreiben können. Nachdem ich die Tourteilnehmer wie ein Drehwurm durchs Gelände geführt habe, hatte doch der eine oder andere zwischenzeitlich Schwierigkeiten, die Richtung zum Parkplatz zu bestimmen!-)))

Lobenswerterweise waren alle überpünktlich da. Durch Streckeninfos und Kurzpäuschen sowie eine größere Panne (auf die ich hier nicht eingehen möchte) war die Standzeit doch leider sehr hoch.

Doch nun die Daten

Länge: 21,89 km
Gesamtzeit: 3:00:02
Zeit in der Bewegung: 2:03:41
Zeit im Stand: 00:56:21
V-Schnitt: 7,30 km/h
V-Schnit in Bewegung: 10,62 km/h
V-max: 43,4 km/h (zumindest meine!-)))
Höhenmeter: 480 hm
Tiefster Punkt: 104,00 m
Höchster Punkt: 215,90 m

SO, wie's gefallen hat, dazu sollen sich mal die Tourmitfahrer äußern, denn ich bin befangen!-)))

VG Martin


----------



## indo_koeln (16. Juni 2004)

wenn mans nicht besser wüßte, müßte man sagen es sieht wie aus wie ein Schnittmuster!
Da wirds einem ja von hinsehen schon schwindelig!
Gruss
Ingo


----------



## mikkael (16. Juni 2004)

ergänzend hier die Fotos aus der gestrigen Runde:



 

 

 

 
Zur Info: die Flash-Karte scheint wohl nicht beschädigt zu sein, aber die Camera ist wahrscheinlich hin.

@hardy
bezüglich Samstag melde ich mich die Tage bei Dir.

VG Mikkael


----------



## juchhu (16. Juni 2004)

Tach,

bezüglich der Trailpflege (Open trails) möchte ich mich nochmal sehr herzlich bei meinen Mitfahrern Hardy, Mikkael und Volker bedanken (Jörg war zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon in Richtung TV wg. FBS!-))).

Wie auf den Fotos zu sehen ist, haben wir zusammen eine größere Tanne, die absichtlich (?!) von den Forstarbeitern über den Trail gefällt worden ist, beiseite geräumt. Allein war ich bisher doch zu schwach dafür!-))) Tja, gemeinsam macht eben doch mehr Spass!!!

@Mikkael

Hinsichtlich der OutDoorHardcoreFunktionsPrüfung sollten wir das angewandte Testverfahren Herstellern von Bikes, Komponenten und diversem Zubehör (vor allendingen elektronischer Art) anbieten. Wasserfest und Wasserdicht werden offensichtlich von den Hersteller interpretierbar ausgelegt!-)))

Streckenführung:

Einige kleinere Trails haben wir leider ausgelassen. Mein Ziel war es mit der Streckenführung das Wort 'Feierabendrunde' ins Gelände zuschreiben. Naja, vielleicht sollte ich doch nochmal die Grundschule besuchen. Malen und Schreiben sind wohl zwei verschiedene Dinge !-)))

VG Martin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (16. Juni 2004)

@Mikkael

Da am Sonntag wohl im Tomburgrevier von *handlampe* auch eine Tour angeboten wird, habe ich dann für Samstag keine persönlichen Prioritäten. 

Deshalb werde ich mal etwas im Bereich Wehebachtalsperre vorbereiten (inkl. Hasselbachgraben). Irgendetwas um die 50 Kilometer mit einigen Singletrails, die uns *on any sunday* und *rpo35* gezeigt haben  

@all

Ich gebe mal kurz einen Ausblick auf die nächsten Tage/Wochen:

16.06.04     Glessener Höhen (leicht mit 300 Hm)

22.06.04     Müngstener Brücke/Sengbachtalsperre (mittel mit 700 Hm)

23.06.04     Siebengebirge (schwer mit ??? Hm*)

30.06.04     Burscheid/Altenberg (mittel mit 700 Hm)

* Siebengebirge ist immer schwer   

Für unsere MTB'ler mit Entwicklungspotenzial könnte ich bei Bedarf noch eine Tour im Bereich "Eifgental/Dabringhausen" anbieten. Der 25.06.04 oder der 28.06.04 wären gute Termine. 

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Enrgy (16. Juni 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> ... Wann wirst Du uns zeigen, dass Du mit dem MTB auch in der Luft ein wahrer Meister bist ?...



Ich hätte da schon ein paar Stellen, an denen er das beweisen könnte...  


Tja, watt soll isch saagen...In dem Terrain könnte man supergut ne Bike-Schnitzeljagd veranstalten. Ist wirklich nicht schlecht, das Gelände. Superschmale, zugewachsene, kurvige Singletrails, kurze aber zum Teil auch knackige Abfahrten... und alles so unübersichtlich, daß man wirklich meint, man wäre meilenweit vom Ausgangspunkt entfernt. Der ist jedoch in 10-15min Fußmarsch (z.B. bei im See versenkten Bike...) locker wieder zu erreichen.
Danke an juchu, der uns wagemutig in den Dschungel gelockt und souverän wieder hinausgeführt hat. 

@ all

die von Martin und mir als letzte allein in Angriff genommene Abfahrt war dann der fahrtechnische Höhepunkt. Mit abgedunkelter Brille, ohne Sonne und dichtem Laubdach eine ausgewaschene 30%-Rinne mit feuchten Wurzelstufen bei quasi Dunkelheit - das hat schon was, vor allem, wenn der Vorderreifen erneut wegen Druckverlust keine Seitenführung mehr aufbauen will...

Gruß Volker


PS: @ juchu
hier der versprochene Link zum großen aktuellen Sat-Bild:
http://www.meteotrentino.it/M/pages/meteosat/lastC03.jpg

noch mehr gibts hier:
http://www-imk.physik.uni-karlsruhe.de/~muehr/satbilder.html


----------



## juchhu (16. Juni 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte da schon ein paar Stellen, an denen er das beweisen könnte...
> 
> 
> Tja, watt soll isch saagen...In dem Terrain könnte man supergut ne Bike-Schnitzeljagd veranstalten. Ist wirklich nicht schlecht, das Gelände. Superschmale, zugewachsene, kurvige Singletrails, kurze aber zum Teil auch knackige Abfahrten... und alles so unübersichtlich, daß man wirklich meint, man wäre meilenweit vom Ausgangspunkt entfernt. Der ist jedoch in 10-15min Fußmarsch (z.B. bei im See versenkten Bike...) locker wieder zu erreichen.
> Danke an juchu, der uns wagemutig in den Dschungel gelockt und souverän wieder hinausgeführt hat.



Danke für die Blumen, aber das mit der Schnitzeljagd ist vielleicht keine so schlecht Idee!-)))



			
				Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> @ all
> 
> die von Martin und mir als letzte allein in Angriff genommene Abfahrt war dann der fahrtechnische Höhepunkt. Mit abgedunkelter Brille, ohne Sonne und dichtem Laubdach eine ausgewaschene 30%-Rinne mit feuchten Wurzelstufen bei quasi Dunkelheit - das hat schon was, vor allem, wenn der Vorderreifen erneut wegen Druckverlust keine Seitenführung mehr aufbauen will...
> 
> Gruß Volker



Nun, die -30% beziehen sich auf Anfangs- und Endehöhe. Zwischendrin sind schon ein paar kurze fahrbare Absätze mit deutlich mehr Gefälle, z.B. die ersten drei Meter nach Passieren des Kreuzweges (den wir leider nicht gefahren, denn der ist auch nicht schlecht). Das sind schon mehr als -45 Grad, d.h. mehr als -100% !-)))



			
				Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> PS: @ juchu
> hier der versprochene Link zum großen aktuellen Sat-Bild:
> http://www.meteotrentino.it/M/pages/meteosat/lastC03.jpg
> 
> ...



Besten Dank, mit den URLs könnt Ihr mich bald Jörg nennen. Mein Name ist Jörg,- Jörg Kachelmann !-)))

VG Martin


----------



## Marco_Lev (16. Juni 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Für unsere MTB'ler mit Entwicklungspotenzial könnte ich bei Bedarf noch eine Tour im Bereich "Eifgental/Dabringhausen" anbieten. Der 25.06.04 oder der 28.06.04 wären gute Termine.
> 
> Gruß
> Hardy



hi,

also wenn da am 28.06. was geht, bin ich dabei. 
autogepäckträger habe ich mir heute zugelegt, schlappe 69euro bei ATU   
koennte also sogar jemanden mitnehmen.

gruß marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (16. Juni 2004)

Liebe Liebenden, ähh, Feierabendrundenmitfahrer,

wollte eigentlich nur @Mikkael zum bestandenen Tauchschein beglückwünschen. Ich hätte da noch ein paar Neoprenhandschuhe.  

Was sagt uns das    , Männer sind mindestens genauso geschwätzig wie Frauen.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (16. Juni 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

heute Abend ist dann eine richtige "bunte" Truppe zusammengekommen:


ein Überlebender von Nutscheid


ein stiller Beobachter des Forums


zwei junge Talente


zwei MTB'ler ohne Bezug zum Forum*
* kaum zu glauben, aber es gibt sie 

Gemeinsam haben wir knapp 30 Kilometer bei 300 Höhenmeter zurückgelegt. Da heute keiner der bewährten Kameraleuten mitgefahren sind, habe ich mich mal an der Sache versucht:





































Die Photos findet Ihr auch unter http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/500/ppuser/23987

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## kitesun (17. Juni 2004)

Hallo Hardy,

ich hoffe die Trails gestern haben gefallen. Der Kölner Westen hat ja doch was zu bieten. Auf jeden Fall eine schöne Aussicht.

Bis zum nächsten Mal. 

Der stille Beobachter
Frank


----------



## hardy_aus_k (17. Juni 2004)

@kitesun

Ich selbst kannte die Trails nicht und bin Dir dankbar, dass Du sie uns gezeigt hast. Aus meiner Sicht wird dadurch die Runde ganz erheblich aufgewertet. 

Bisher war ich mit dem großen Anteil der Forst- und Fahrwegen nicht richtig glücklich. Vielen Dank nochmal   

Dein Coming Out führt natürlich dazu, dass Du nun gnadenlos in meiner Statistik geführt wirst   

@All

Nachdem es gestern mal wieder spät geworden ist, habe ich dann heute Morgen die Strecke dokumentiert. Im Anhang findet Ihr dann Strecke, 3D-Ansichten und das Profil.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## indo_koeln (17. Juni 2004)

Hallo,
seit gestern weiss ich nun dass man mit einem Fahrrad auch Wege fahren kann, die eigentlich nur zu Fuss machbar waren! (jedenfalls für mich!!!!) Hat mir supergut gefallen. Vielen Dank nochmal an die ganze Gruppe....die auch des öfteren gewartet hat 
Wenn ich darf nehme ich sicherlich nochmal an einer Anfängertour teil. Obwohl ich sagen muss: Anfangs dachte ich schon es sei etwas heftig für einen Anfänger...aber auch das scheint nur gewöhnungssache zu sein.
Hat echt Spass gemacht
Ingo


----------



## gonzo63 (17. Juni 2004)

Hallo @all,

die gestrige Tour war meine erste dieser Art und ich war begeistert!

Bei manchen Anstiegen kam ich dann doch an meine Grenzen (konditionell  ) aber es kann ja nur besser werden!

Waren teilweise, für Anfänger, heftige schnelle Abfahrten dabei und allein das ist der Ansporn für mich, beim nächsten mal wieder dabei zu sein!!!

Fazit:
Gute Gruppe, nette Leute, ne schöne Runde und herliche Ausschicht  !

bis demnächst
VG gonzo63


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo63 (17. Juni 2004)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> 
> also wenn da am 28.06. was geht, bin ich dabei.
> autogepäckträger habe ich mir heute zugelegt, schlappe 69euro bei ATU
> ...



Hi,

der 28.06. hört sich gut an und da ich dann Freiwoche habe habe würde ich mich da gerne anschließen!
Ich habe zwar ein eigenes Auto, würde das Angebot aber gerne annehmen, da
ich mein Bike nur mit ziemlichem gefummel ins und wieder aus dem Auto bekomme  !

Gruß gonzo


----------



## gonzo63 (17. Juni 2004)

@hardy

...ich hoffe die "Eifgental/Dabringhausentour", geht klar! Ich würde dann gerne meine Digicam mitnehmen und ein paar Foto´s machen.
Bräuchte nur ne Info, zum komprimieren der Bilder (gestern angesprochen!), damit ich sie dann einstellen kann.

Bin über jeden Tipp dankbar  !!

gruß gonzo


----------



## mikkael (17. Juni 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> wollte eigentlich nur @Mikkael zum bestandenen Tauchschein beglückwünschen. Ich hätte da noch ein paar Neoprenhandschuhe.


@Michael
Danke, danke! ähh, war gerade bei meinem Bike-Händler; passend zu dem neuen 5 mm Neoprenanzug werden wir nun aus meinem Fuel, eine Art *"Full-suspension-Amphibi-U-Bike"* basteln: Top für die Trails, aber auch gut für die Korallenriffe!  



			
				on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> ..Männer sind mindestens genauso geschwätzig wie Frauen.


Tja, *so ein Hammer* wie am Dienstag bleibt aber nie ewig unter Wasser!  

@hardy
Was seh' ich da? Bist DU jetzt mit einer DigiCam unterwegs??   

CG Mikkael


----------



## mikkael (17. Juni 2004)

@all
*wie schaut's bei Euch am WE aus? *
Wettermässig schaut es leider nicht mehr so besonders gut aus, aber Sa-früh wäre noch im grünen Bereich.

VG Mikkael


----------



## Ploughman (17. Juni 2004)

Hi Leute,

da ich ein herzensguter Mensch bin    - hier eine "Unwetter"-Warnung, die ich eben dem Newsletter Kottenforst-Ville entnommen habe:

- Lange Tage der Regionen in Altenberg -
Im Zuge der Regionale 2010 findet vom Samstag dem 19. Juni bis Montag dem 21. Juni die Langen Tage der Region statt. Austragungsort in diesem Jahr ist Altenberg im Bergischen Land. Dabei wenden sich die Langen Tage erstmalig an die breite Öffentlichkeit. Am Samstag, dem 19. Juni, und am Sonntag, dem 20. Juni, bietet sich damit die Möglichkeit, Altenberg und die Region in ihrer ganzen Vielfalt zu entdecken und zahlreiche Angebote zum Erleben des Standortes wahrzunehmen. 
Am Samstag lautet das Motto Der Natur auf der Spur, eine Vielzahl geführter Natur- und Kulturrouten laden, zwischen 8:30 und 17:00 Uhr dazu ein, sich die Region rund um Altenberg zu erlaufen. Der Sonntag steht ganz im Zeichen der Kultur. Von 10:30 bis 21:00 Uhr werden im Altenberger Dom Musik und Literatur dargeboten.
Am Montag, dem 21. Juni, schließt der Lange Tag der Region mit einer nicht öffentlichen Fachveranstaltung.
Ausführliche Informationen zu einzelnen Veranstaltungen erhalten Sie unter www.regionale2010.de .

Dann mal Kette rechts und rein in's Getümmel (Helm ist Pflicht!!)

Gruß
Ploughman


----------



## hardy_aus_k (17. Juni 2004)

@Ploughman

Vielen Danke für den Hinweis. Ich erkläre hiermit den Bereich "Altenberg/Dhünntal" für mich am Wochenende zum Sperrgebiet !

@Mikkael

Ich werde dann mal das Mittagessen bei meinen Eltern absagen und bin dann damit wieder terminlich voll flexibel. 

Irgendwie werden wir schon etwas hinbekommen, damit wir Deine Helmkamera einsetzen können. Auch wenn es nicht unbedingt passend ist und es Dich nerven wird: vielleicht haben wir dann die Chance, die Helmkamera bei Nässe zu testen   

Photos müssen schon sein. Das gehört doch irgendwie zu MTB-Touren dazu, oder ?

@all

In den nächsten beiden Wochen werden dann folgende Feierabendtouren stattfinden:

22.06.04 Müngstener Brücke/Sengbachtalsperre (mittel mit 700 Hm)

23.06.04 Siebengebirge (schwer mit ??? Hm)*

28.06.04 Eifgental/Linneftal (leicht mit 350 Hm)**

30.06.04 Burscheid/Altenberg (mittel mit 700 Hm)

* Siebengebirge ist immer schwer

** Feierabendrunde für junge Talente und MTB'ler, die es nach den
    Strapazen des Wochenendes ein wenig ruhiger angehen lassen
    möchten

Aus statistischer Sicht ergibt sich zur Zeit folgendes Bild:

blake69 /  4 Runden  /  113 Kilometer  /  2150 Höhenmeter
mikkael /  3 Runden  /  96 Kilometer  /  1850 Höhenmeter
franG /  2 Runden  /  71 Kilometer  /  1100 Höhenmeter
on any sunday /  2 Runden  /  71 Kilometer  /  1050 Höhenmeter
jürgenK /  2 Runden  /  69 Kilometer  /  1200 Höhenmeter
spiridon64 /  2 Runden  /  69 Kilometer  /  1200 Höhenmeter
enrgy /  2 Runden  /  53 Kilometer  /  1100 Höhenmeter
juchhu /  2 Runden  /  50 Kilometer  /  750 Höhenmeter
marco w. /  1 Runden  /  43 Kilometer  /  750 Höhenmeter
schnucki /  1 Runden  /  43 Kilometer  /  750 Höhenmeter
tennyx /  1 Runden  /  43 Kilometer  /  750 Höhenmeter
gonzo63 /  1 Runden  /  28 Kilometer  /  300 Höhenmeter
indo_köln /  1 Runden  /  28 Kilometer  /  300 Höhenmeter
kinesat /  1 Runden  /  28 Kilometer  /  300 Höhenmeter
otcha /  1 Runden  /  28 Kilometer  /  350 Höhenmeter
backloop /  1 Runden  /  26 Kilometer  /  450 Höhenmeter
kölnerin /  1 Runden  /  26 Kilometer  /  450 Höhenmeter

Dabei haben 7 Feierabedrunden mit 212 Kilometer und 3550 Höhenmeter stattgefunden.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Marco_Lev (17. Juni 2004)

gonzo63 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> der 28.06. hört sich gut an und da ich dann Freiwoche habe habe würde ich mich da gerne anschließen!
> Ich habe zwar ein eigenes Auto, würde das Angebot aber gerne annehmen, da
> ...



alles klar, dann werde ich dich am 28.6. irgendwo in leverkusen einsammeln kommen


----------



## gonzo63 (17. Juni 2004)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> alles klar, dann werde ich dich am 28.6. irgendwo in leverkusen einsammeln kommen



Hi,
dat is doch wat!!
Sobald der Termin, mit Uhrzeit, steht können wir ja klären wo und wann.

Ich werd das ganze hier im Auge halten.

gruß gonzo63 (Jürgen)


----------



## lost in wood (17. Juni 2004)

> zwei MTB'ler ohne Bezug zum Forum; kaum zu glauben, aber es gibt sie



... nö, ab nun gibs nur noch einen   , bei mir wurde der Bezug gerade hergestellt. 

Die Trails / Mitfahrer haben mir gestern gefallen  , bin wohl bisher immer vorbeigefahren (an den Trails, nicht an den Mitfahrern), naja Brillenträger  halt  . 

Falls ihr demnächst wieder in der Nähe seid, schließ ich mich gern an. 

Gruß und bis demnächst
lost in wood


----------



## hardy_aus_k (17. Juni 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

am Dienstag treffen wir uns in Hilgen an der B51. Parkplätze befinden sich auf dem Seitenstreifen ca. 200 Meter nach dem Abzweig nach Witzhelden. Von der Autobahnausfahrt "Burscheid" sind die Parkplätze 2,8 Kilometer entfernt.

Gruß
Hardy







http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/4257/23987Anfahrt_Hilgen_1-med.jpg






http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/4257/23987Anfahrt_Hilgen_2-med.jpg


P.S.:

Wie funktioniert es eigentlich, dass ich das Icon derart einstelle, dass es dann direkt mit dem entsprechenden Bild im Album verbunden ist ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (18. Juni 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> ..Wie funktioniert es eigentlich, dass ich das Icon derart einstelle, dass es dann direkt mit dem entsprechenden Bild im Album verbunden ist ?



@Hardy,
tja, die guten alten HTML-Zeiten.. 
Du sollst das <IMG>XXX</IMG> Innerhalb <URL>...</URL> platzieren.. 
Hier ein Beispiel aus dem Beitrag 181 :

*<URL=http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/4248/password/kirlukur/page/1><IMG>http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/4248/14853DSCN2427-thumb.jpg</IMG></URL>*

Das ergibt:


​
*@Biken am Wochenende*
Leider muss ich am Samstag arbeiten, somit wird es nix mit dem Biken. Allen anderen wünsche ich viel Spass beim Regen! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## indo_koeln (18. Juni 2004)

leider kann ich am 28. nicht. Manchmal (meistens) gehts die Familie vor. 
@gonzo 
veilleicht koennen wir uns ja nächste Woche nochmal zu einer Anfängerrunde treffen. 
@all
U.U. schliessen sich ja wie Mittwoch noch einige an. Für die meisten ist das dann zwar ein gemütliches ausradeln, für uns aber wieder lehrreich.
InDo


----------



## lost in wood (18. Juni 2004)

@indo koeln, Gonzo

derzeit benutzen wir die Glessener Gebirgsketten   2  3 mal die Woche zum GA-Training (ich war im Winter/Frühjahr gesundheitsbedingt recht bikeabstinent   ). Falls ihr mitfahren wollt, ist spät am Nachmittag ein Treffen (Parkplatz Dansweiler) recht flexibel möglich. Da ich nicht immer im Netz bin, schickt mir ne PM, dann kann ich euch zur kurzfristigen Terminabsprache die Tel.Nr. geben. 

Gruß
lost in wood


----------



## hardy_aus_k (18. Juni 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

die Erfahrung zeigt, dass die Absprachen über den Thread problematisch sind, da dann jeder andere Ideen und Meinungen hat und da man nie genau weiss, was der Stand der Diskussion ist. Es sind immer wieder erstaunlich viele MTB'ler, die dann spontan entscheiden, mitzufahren. Wenn dann die Abstimmung über persönliche Mitteilungen läuft, wird das nicht funktionieren.

Sobald klar ist, dass man zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt eine Runde dreht, kann ich Euch nur empfehlen, dass einer die Organisation übernimmt und auch eine Fahrgemeinschaft im Forum einträgt. Damit ist dann Startpunkt und Zeitpunkt klar geregelt. 

Der Thread leistet gute Zwecke, wenn es um weiterführende Informationen geht, wenn man weitere MTB'ler für die Sache "begeistern" möchte oder wenn generelle Planungen gemacht werden. Wichtig ist er natürlich auch für die Photos (das jeder sieht, wie fertig ihr gewesen seit), die seelische Aufarbeitung (festzustellen, dass wir alle doch die besten und größten sind) und den Klatsch nach der Runde (mitzuteilen, wer feucht hinter den Ohren geworden ist oder wer mal wieder vom wem einen Schlauch geschnorrt hat)  

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Teenyx69 (18. Juni 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> ....kann ich Euch nur empfehlen, dass einer die Organisation übernimmt...



oh, das erinnert mich an das von Juchhu angwendete Kanzlerexekutivrecht    
Richtig so, sonst kommt man immer nur zu gestückelten Touren wo manche nen anderen Weg nehmen und die Gruppe sich verliert und sich schwerlich wieder zusammenfindet, was extreme Wartezeiten verursacht (wie schon erlebt).


----------



## gonzo63 (18. Juni 2004)

lost in wood schrieb:
			
		

> @indo koeln, Gonzo
> 
> derzeit benutzen wir die Glessener Gebirgsketten   2  3 mal die Woche zum GA-Training (ich war im Winter/Frühjahr gesundheitsbedingt recht bikeabstinent   ). Falls ihr mitfahren wollt, ist spät am Nachmittag ein Treffen (Parkplatz Dansweiler) recht flexibel möglich. Da ich nicht immer im Netz bin, schickt mir ne PM, dann kann ich euch zur kurzfristigen Terminabsprache die Tel.Nr. geben.
> 
> ...



Hi @all

@lost in wood, @indo koeln and @all the other´s

Wie sieht es mit Mittwoch aus, so gegen 18:00 Uhr?? (..sofern Petrus mitspielt!) Wäre dann dabei, Treffen, wieder, auf dem Waldparkplatz!!
Wäre für mich die letzte Möglichkeit, vor meinem Einstieg in die Touren im Bergischen  !!
Di. bzw. Do. kommt einer der mein RR kaufen will und an den anderen Tagen will ich nur ein wenig rollen (...zudem Frühschicht und um 04:00 Uhr raus  )!!

geb´t laut
Gruß gonzo63


----------



## mikkael (19. Juni 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> 22.06.04 Müngstener Brücke/Sengbachtalsperre (mittel mit _700_ Hm)
> 23.06.04 Siebengebirge (schwer mit _???_ Hm)*
> 28.06.04 Eifgental/Linneftal (leicht mit 350 Hm)**
> 30.06.04 Burscheid/Altenberg (mittel mit _700_ Hm)



@hardy 
Ist es nicht an der Zeit, daß die Höhenmeter endlich *mal 4-stellig* werden? Oder willst Du bis Herbst einfach nur _rollen_?

  es lebe die Provokation!


----------



## hardy_aus_k (19. Juni 2004)

@ Mikkael

damit hast Du jetzt das Niveau eines dreisten Provokanten erreicht ! Ich schlage vor, dass Du einfach am Mittwoch mit ins Siebengebirge kommst. Da kannst Du Dich austoben. 

*backloop* fährt die Berge so schnell hoch wie ich herunter, *handlampe* scheint auch ziemlich fit zu sein, das sind gute Voraussetzungen für 1000 Höhenmeter. Das scheint die richtige Feierabendrunde für Dich zu sein.

Abgesehen davon, ich brauche sowieso noch einen Bremsklotz, wenn ich mit den beiden unterwegs bin   

@ gonzo63, indo Köln, lost in wood

Ihr könnt Euch nicht vorstellen, wie verlockend es ist, am Mittwoch nicht ins Siebengebirge zu fahren und mit Euch bei überschaubaren Anstrengungen eine Runde über die Glessener Höhen zu drehen.

@ tennyx69

Es geht eben manchmal nicht anders. Einer muss die Sache in die Hand nehmen und sagen, wo es lang geht. Das Kanzlerexekutivrecht ist eine andere Geschichte, weil es nur dem Meister der Ringwälle zusteht   

@ All

Nachdem hier das Photoabum in Überarbeitung ist, kann ich leider meine neu erworbenen Fertigkeiten nicht anwenden und ihr bekommt die Kartenausschnitte zur Feierabendrunde am Dienstag wie gewohnt als Anhang.

Und nicht vergessen möchte ich natürlich die aktuelle Threadstatistik:

hardy_aus_k / 60 Beiträge / 30 %
mikkael / 31 Beiträge / 15,5 %
juchhu / 26 Beiträge / 13 %
on any sunday / 10 Beiträge / 5 %
enrgy / 6 Beiträge / 3 %
gonzo63 / 6 Beiträge / 3 %
rpo35 / 6 Beiträge / 3 %
spiridon64 / 6 Beiträge / 3 %
stahlgabi / 6 Beiträge / 3 %
franG / 4 Beiträge / 2 %
handlampe / 4 Beiträge / 2 %
indo_köln / 4 Beiträge / 2 %
kette rechts / 4 Beiträge / 2 %
mikel j. / 4 Beiträge / 2 %
blake69 / 3 Beiträge / 1,5 %
marco w. / 3 Beiträge / 1,5 %
canny / 2 Beiträge / 1 %
marco lev / 2 Beiträge / 1 %
peppaman / 2 Beiträge / 1 %
racetec1 / 2 Beiträge / 1 %
wogru / 2 Beiträge / 1 %
froggy1989 / 1 Beiträge / 0,5 %
gründeRose / 1 Beiträge / 0,5 %
jürgenK / 1 Beiträge / 0,5 %
kitesun / 1 Beiträge / 0,5 %
ploughman / 1 Beiträge / 0,5 %
schnucki / 1 Beiträge / 0,5 %
zachi / 1 Beiträge / 0,5 %

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Handlampe (19. Juni 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Abgesehen davon, ich brauche sowieso noch einen Bremsklotz, wenn ich mit den beiden unterwegs bin
> 
> @ gonzo63, indo Köln, lost in wood
> 
> Ihr könnt Euch nicht vorstellen, wie verlockend es ist, am Mittwoch nicht ins Siebengebirge zu fahren und mit Euch bei überschaubaren Anstrengungen eine Runde über die Glessener Höhen zu drehen.




@hardy 

Also, erstmal kannst du dir sicher sein, das noch Einige mehr dabei sind, vom TT auf jeden Fall schonmal 4 und ich denke es kommen noch ein Paar von den Bonnern MTB-lern dazu. 

Und nochmal zum mitschreiben: Der Spass steht im Vordergrund, es geht nicht um Bestzeiten... wir hatten mal so einen Spezie dabei (Triathlet... das sagt ja schon viel aus) war einmal dabei und musste direkt zeigen, was für ein toller Typ er ist und ist dann jeden Berg hochgesprintet   

Naja, ist auch nur einmal mitgefahren.... wir wahren ihm wohl zu langsam   

Achja, nochmal zum 7Gebirge. Das höchste Gebirge der Holländer hat einen großen Vorteil: Wenn man platt ist... einfach zum Rhein runter und an diesem locker wieder zum Startpunkt cruisen, natürlich unterbrochen von einer kleinen Pause im Eiscafe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (19. Juni 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> ...und ist dann jeden Berg hochgesprintet



...und mir bergab dafür vor der Nase rumgekrochen   

Hab die Termine (Di+Mi) schon mal eingeplant, nur sieht es wettermäßig wohl nicht so toll aus.
Da es Rose nun endlich im 3. Versuch (!!!) geschafft hat, mir meine benötigten 32 Speichen 1.8-2.0 in schwarz zu liefern, werde ich mich bei Regen mal an den Neueaufbau meines Heckantriebs begeben. Einziger Vorteil einer gebrochenen Speiche: kein Bremsenquietschen mehr!
Wenns morgen trocken bleibt, mach ich evtl. noch nachmittags ne kleine Runde.


----------



## Handlampe (19. Juni 2004)

Ups, da hab ich ja wieder ein wenig gepennt

Am Mittwoch rollt doch wieder der Ball. 

Ich hab den Termin jetzt auf Donnerstag gelegt und hoffe, das dies kein allzugroßes Problem bei den Teilnehmern gibt


----------



## mikkael (19. Juni 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> ...Wenns morgen trocken bleibt, mach ich evtl. noch nachmittags ne kleine Runde...


@enrgy (evtl. hardy und andere)
Volker, magst Du morgen früh ne Runde(2-3 Std.) drehen (wenn's trocken bleibt)? 



			
				Hardy schrieb:
			
		

> Abgesehen davon, ich brauche sowieso noch einen Bremsklotz, wenn ich mit den beiden unterwegs bin


@hardy
Du scheinst wohl den richtigen Ton (und die richtige Einstellung) gefunden zu haben . Alleine diese Worte wären genug Motivation für mich, am Mittwoch bei der 7G-Runde mitzufahren! Leider kann ich Dir kein passendes Alibi liefern: bis ich Mittwoch-Abend den Treffpunkt erreiche, wird es wahrscheinlich schon Donnerstag sein. Es hätte aber einen starken Höhepunkt: *Ich könnte um die Uhrzeit deinen Rückkehr aus der Tour bewundern!*  

Am Dienstag-Abend bin ich aber mit guter Wahrscheinlichkeit dabei!  Kontinuität ist ein wichtiger Faktor für die Statistiken..

VG Mikkael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (19. Juni 2004)

@Handlampe

Da bieten sich für mich ganz neue Perspektiven: eisschlürfend, in Baf Honnef und Königswinter an der Promenade schlendernd, vielleicht werden das Siebengebirge und ich doch noch gute Freunde   

Mit dem Donnerstag geht bei mir wahrcheinlich klar. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass ich es irgendwie organisert bekomme, um 16.30 Uhr das Büro zu verlassen. Dann müsste ich pünktlich am Treffpunkt sein.

@enrgy

Gibt es jemanden, den Du bergab noch nicht vor Dir her gescheucht hast ?

Bezüglich einer kleineren Tour am Sonntag bin ich ziemlich ambivalent. Irgendwie habe ich schon Lust, aber das kalte Wetter verhindert, dass ich mich bewege. Warten wir also ab und harren der Dinge, die da kommen. Vom Grundsatz her, stehe ich auf Abruf.

@mikkael

Wir suchen alle Gegner und keine Opfer !

@all

Wenn ich mir die Planung der nächsten Woche anschaue, würde ich mal sagen: besser geht nicht   

Dienstag:

Die Tour zur Müngstener Brücke ist sicherlich ein erster Höhepunkt: schöne Landschaft, einige Singletrails, nette Anstiege, von der Überquerung der Brücke durch *stahlgabi* mal ganz abgesehen  

Mittwoch:

Am Mittwoch werden die Glessener "Gebirgsketten" (um *lost in wood * zu zitieren) unsicher gemacht. Aus meiner Sicht wird das Gebiet unterschätzt. Alleine der Ausblick auf Köln ist schon eine Runde wert. Außerdem müssen es nicht immer 700 Höhenmeter sein. Nur eine Sache erfüllt mich mit Verwirrung: warum ist noch keine Fahrgemeinschaft eingestellt   

Donnerstag:

Mein erstes Zusammentreffen mit dem *Team Tomburg* in dem von allen Übergewichtigen gefürchteten Siebengebirge ist dann für mich eine richtige Herausforderung. Aber mit der Ortskenntnis und dem Toruguiding von *handlampe* wird das bestimme eine richtig, tolle Feierabendrunde.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Enrgy (19. Juni 2004)

@ mikkael

no way, fahre nie zu nachtschlafener Zeit (vor 12Uhr)! Soweit geht die Liebe nach 13 Jahren zum Bike nicht mehr...und naß ist es von unten sowieso, also wieder diese Driß-Winterbiking-Schutzbleche montieren  
Wenn ich mir das Wetter just im Moment aber so anschaue, sollte ich evtl. sofort noch ne kleine Runde drehen. Scheint der letzte Sonnenschein für längere Zeit zu sein...

Mann was war das vor 2 Jahren schön mit der WM in Asien, als es keine Ausreden gab von wegen "da rollt ja der Ball"...
Für mich rollen eh nur Räder und Reifen.

so long, bis evtl. näxte Woche!

PS:
so, bin noch unterwegs gewesen. Einige grimmig dreinschauende, trainigsanzugtragende Herren in Adiletten die ihren Hund Gassi führten (hat Deutschland verloren?), sonst nix los auf meiner Soli-Runde (20km, 230Hm, 53min, immer Anschlag, Pulsdurchschnitt 170). Bild zeigt Blick Richtung D´dorf. War trotz nachmittäglichem Schauer recht trocken und ohne Schmutzfänger zu fahren. Mal sehn, was uns der "Sommer" so beschert.


----------



## mikkael (20. Juni 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> no way, fahre nie zu nachtschlafener Zeit (vor 12Uhr)!



Toll, Volker "no way" Enrgy! 
Schönes Photo, macht Lust auf ne _Sonntag-Abend-Alternative-zum-lächerlichen-DFB-Theater*_ 

VG Mikkael

--------

**OFF-TOPIC EM 2004* (es muss sein): 
Mann, was war das für ne schei$$ Vorstellung, gestern? 
Sind die Deutschen fußballerisch so weit gesunken (vor allem nachdem die Holländer und Tschechen Fußball so 1A zelebriert haben), dass sie sogar aus einem äußerst glücklichen 0:0 gegen Lettland etwas positives zu berichten können. 

Die anderen haben Nedveds, Rosickys, Davids, Van Niestelrooys und Rooneys usw., wir müssen uns mit 2-linksfüßigen Kuranyis, Kloses und Bobics zufrieden geben.. Oh, oh, armes Fußball-Deutschland!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikel.j (20. Juni 2004)

Hi zusammen, nachdem Ihr nun schon eine super Woche geplant habt, habe ich doch irgend wie noch eine Bitte an Euch   .
Eines der Highlights wird ja dann die Querung der Müngstener Brücke ohne Zuhilfenahme einer Sauerstoff-Maske sein. Meine Bitte: macht Fotos ohne Ende. Ich will Beweise sehn, wie Stahlgabi vom Regionalexpress Solingen-Wuppertal/Oberbarmen über das Schotterbett gescheucht wird   (Sämtliche Verdächtigungen, daß dabei ein gesunder Sarkasmus die Triebfeder ist, sind völlig unbegründet   - Die Folgen dieser Bitte werde ich allein bei der nächsten Tour mit Gabi zu spüren bekommen   )

Ansonsten trage ich mich ernsthaft mit der Herausforderung, mit Euch am 28. durch das Eifgental zu schraddeln, vorausgesetzt ein Bergauf-Bremsklotz wie ich hat eine Chance mitzuhalten   .


----------



## gonzo63 (20. Juni 2004)

@all,

würde mich ja gerne am 22. einklinken, bin aber leider auf´m Seminar und erst am Mittwoch wieder on the road ( in the wald  )! Bin in Große Ledder (hinter Dabringhausen) und kann vielleicht als Streckenposten fungieren!
Den 28. und 30. halt ich mir frei und fahre (sofern ncht´s dazwischen kommt) auf jeden Fall mit  !!

gruß gonzo63


----------



## hardy_aus_k (20. Juni 2004)

@mikel.j

Ich weiss gar nicht, was die größere Leistung ist, die Feierabendrunde zu fahren wie geplant oder es einfach über die Müngstener Bücke abzukürzen (ich hoffe jetzt, dass nicht alle über die Brücke fahren wollen, aber ich nehme dann sicherheitshalber noch einen zweiten 64 MB-Speicher für die Digicam mit ).

Bei der Planung der Feierabendrunde am 28.06.04 bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass viele bereits am Wochenende viele Höhenmeter gemacht haben. Die Streckenführung gibt deshalb den MTB-Fortgeschrittenen die Möglichkeit der  aktiven Erholung und den MTB-Einsteigern die Möglichkeit eine Feierabendrunde im Bergischen mitzufahren, ohne dass Sauerstoffzelte benötigt werden.

@Mikkael



> Zitat von *Mikkael*: Die anderen haben Nedveds, Rosickys, Davids, Van Niestelrooys und Rooneys usw., wir müssen uns mit 2-linksfüßigen Kuranyis, Kloses und Bobics zufrieden geben.. Oh, oh, armes Fußball-Deutschland!



Zu dem Thema meinte ein Freund gestern beim Spiel, dass wir uns mal die Bank der Holländer anschauen sollten: Roy Makaay, Patrick Kluivert, ...

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## indo_koeln (20. Juni 2004)

Hallo @all,
wollte gestern früh noch eine leichte!!! Runde im Stadtwald drehen. Rund 3km von Zuhause, ich fahre auf dem Radweg, kam ein Auto aus der Einfahrt! Konnte noch bremsen, bin aber trotzdem gestürzt. Ergebnis: linker Ellebogen gebrochen, linke Hand schwere Prellungen. Zum Glkück hatte ich einen Helm auf, sonst wären es noch Kopfverletzungen....

Morgen wird nochmal geröngt und entschieden ob operiert wird. Ich denke für die nächsten Wochen (16 Wochen) falle ich aus.
Bleibe trotzdem im IBC um mit Euch Kontakt zu halten. Vielleicht kann man sich mal auf ein Eis oder Bier im Biergarten treffen?
....und es hat doch soviel Spass gemacht!!!

Wie waren Eure Wochenendtouren?

@ gonzo63
...wenn ich nach dem Heilungsprozess wieder einsteige, werden für dich die Glessener Höhe zu Erholungsrunden. Vielleicht fährst Du dann ja trotzdem noch mit mir.

Also bis Bald
Ingo

PS: schreiben mit einer Hand ist gar nicht leicht


----------



## kitesun (20. Juni 2004)

@ indo koeln

Ich wünsche dir gute Besserung und schnellen Heilungsprozeß. 16 Wochen hört sich ja nicht gut an.

War heute mit einer Gruppe im Königsforst/Hoffnungsthal/Lüderich unterwegs.
Zwei Kinder sind da mitgefahren. Hat überhaupt kein Spaß gemacht. Man kam überhaupt nicht vorwärts. Aber das Wetter hat ja super gehalten.

Weiß noch nicht, ob ich am Mittwoch mit auf die Glessener Höhe fahre. Mal abwarten, jetzt wo der beste Mann fehlt.

kitesun


----------



## hardy_aus_k (20. Juni 2004)

@indo_Koeln

Es freut mich zu hören, dass Du Dich durch das Mißgeschick nicht aus der Bahn werfen lässt und Deine noch junge MTB-Karriere fortsetzen wirst.

Nach *canny* bist Du nun der zweite Ausfall. Wir sollten überlegen, ob wir mal einen Thread aufmachen, der sich speziell damit beschäftigt, die Verletzungsgeschädigten wieder leistungsmäßig an die Meute heranzuführen   

Dann hoffe ich mal, dass Du um eine Operation herumkommst, dass auch ohne Operation eine zügige Heilung möglich ist, dass es nicht bei den befürchteten 16 Wochen bleibt und dass wir Dich schon wesentlich früher wieder bei uns begrüssen können.

@gonzo63

Jetzt gibst Du wohl richtig Gas, respekt   

An Großer Ledder sind wir tatsächlich schon öfters vorbeigekommen. Am Dienstag spielt sich die Feierabendrunde komplett jenseits der B51 ab. Das wäre dann an einem Abend nicht zu schaffen.

@all

Nachdem ich mal wieder festgestellt habe, dass ich spontan nichts auf die Reihe bekomme, frage ich hier mal nach, ob jemand am Samstag Interesse an einer Tour an der Wehebachtalsperre hat, quasi als Ergänzung zu unseren Feierabendrunden.

Ich würde dort gerne nochmal einige der Trails fahren, die uns on *any sunday* und *rpo35* gezeigt haben. Insgesamt würde ich jedoch vorschlagen, in Schevenhütte zu starten, um die Tour ein wenig zu entschärfen.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## kitesun (20. Juni 2004)

@ hardy aus k

tendenziell fahre ich auch lieber am Wochenende und der Hürtgenwald würde mich mal interessieren (hört man ja soviel)

Wie lang wäre denn eine Runde ?

kitesun


----------



## hardy_aus_k (20. Juni 2004)

@Kitesun

Wenn wir die interessanten Singletrails fahren würden, müssten wir ungefähr 40-50 Kilometer bei 600 Höhenmeter einkalkulieren. Die reine Fahrzeit schätze ich auf 3,5 - 4,5 Stunden. An Pausen würde ich nochmal eine Stunde rechnen.

Wenn Dich die ungefähre Strecke interessiert, schaue mal unter dem Link http://www.offroad-only.de/gps/MTB/MTB Grosshau Roetgen.jpg nach. Dadurch dass wir von Schevenhütte (nähe Talsperre) abfahren, wird die ganze Sache ein wenig entschärft.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## kitesun (21. Juni 2004)

@hardy aus k

habe in der Begeisterung ganz vergessen, daß ich am Samstag mit Kollegen nach Königswinter radele. 

Irgendwann klappt es bestimmt.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (21. Juni 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

warum hat mir keiner gesagt, dass ich durch einen Klick auf die Anzahl der geposteten Beiträge die Beiträge pro User erhalte. Lacht jetzt wenn ihr wollt, aber ich habe die Anzahl der Beiträge immer manuell ausgewertet.

Nachdem ich von *Mikkael* den entscheidenden Tipp bekommen habe, kann ich nun auch die geplante Streckenführung für Samstag posten: 





Nachdem ich nun auch halbwegs durch das Photoalbum blicke, werde ich zukünftig alle Anfahrtsbeschreibungen, Feierabendrunden und Tagestouren in meinem Photoalbum hinterlegen (http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/500/ppuser/23987).

Ansonsten würde ich mal sagen, dass Ihr Euch durch das Wetter nicht verunsichern lassen solltet. Es ist entscheidend, wie das Wetter am Start unserer Feierabendrunden ist. Angesichts der Lage würde ich mal das Motto herausgeben: wer Schutzbleche hat, ist klar im Vorteil   

Wie sieht es eigentlich am Mittwoch aus ? Wie ist das der Stand der Dinge ?

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (21. Juni 2004)

Hallo Meister der Feierabendrunden!

Hatte ja angedacht, euch morgen ein Stückchen zu begleiten und noch den einen oder anderen kleinen Trail (nur wer will, nix schlimmes, kein Umweg!) zu zeigen. Bester Treffpunkt wäre wohl die Wupperbrücke in Glüder. Wann denkst du, werdet ihr dort aufkreuzen bzw. wie lange braucht ihr bis dorthin? Sicher nicht mehr als 20-25Min?

Gruß Volker


----------



## stahlgabi (21. Juni 2004)

@hardy

wir haben uns am Samstag schon gefragt, ob Du eigentlich nix besseres zu tun hast, als seltsame Statistiken zu führen . . .  

bis morgen dann . . .

Gabi


----------



## hardy_aus_k (21. Juni 2004)

@enrgy

Ich denke, Du solltest 18.45 Uhr einkalkulieren. Wir treffen uns dann auf der Wupperbrücke in Glüder. Je nachdem wer dann eher da ist, kann die Zeit zum Kraft schöpfen nutzen, bevor der erste richtige Anstieg ansteht.

Deine Ortskenntnis nehmen bestimmt alle Mitfahrer gerne in Anspruch. Dein Tourguiding bei der letzten Feierabendrunde im Wuppertal war überzeugend   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## hardy_aus_k (21. Juni 2004)

@stahlgabi

Irgendwie muss ich mir doch die Zeit vertreiben, bis es zum Höhepunkt* der Feierabendrunden kommt !

* ich lasse es offen, ob es Deine Überquerung der Müngstener Brücke ist oder ob es die Freude ist, Dich bei den Feierabendrunden zu begrüßen   

@all

Langsam nimmt die Planung für Samstag konkrete Formen an. Damit Ihr Samstag nicht wieder die Haushaltskasse plündern müsst, um Euer Geld für irgendwelches nutzloses MTB-Zubehör auszugeben, starten wir um 11.00 Uhr in Schevenhütte. Heute Abend stelle ich dann ganz eine Fahrgemeinschaft ein, so dass Ihr Euch dann wie gewohnt anmelden könnt.

Da bisher nicht gegen die Tourplanung wiedersprochen wurde, gehe ich dann mal davon aus, dass wir sie entsprechend auch durchziehen. Dann stellt sich die Frage, für wen sie geeignet ist. Die Schwierigkeiten liegen mehr im technischen als im konditionellen Bereich. 

Die Singletrails verlangen ein gutes Gleichgewichtsgefühl. Wenn es dann nicht vorhanden ist, sollten wir uns trösten, dass wir erst dann zum richtigen MTB'er werden, wenn wir mal im Hasselbachgraben baden gegangen sind.

Konditionell sind zwar 600 Höhenmeter zu überwinden, die Anstiege sind aber moderat. Richtig steile Anstiege, die an die Substanz gehen, fehlen in der Streckenführung.

Gruß
Hardy

P.S.:

Ehe ich es vergesse, ich bitte bei den Jungs von der Wehebachtalsperre
dann mal ganz offiziell um Wegerecht


----------



## Nico (21. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

mal eine Frage als Neuling in diesem Forum. Wie kommt Ihr nach Schevenhütte und wie lang braucht man so etwa bis dort?

Danke, Nico


----------



## hardy_aus_k (21. Juni 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

der Treffpunkt in Schevenhütte liegt an der Nideggener Str., die am Ortsausgang in Richtung der Talsperre liegt. Nach dem Abzweig nach Gressenich sind es noch ca. ein Kilometer bis zu dem Parkplatz:



 



Von Köln sind es knapp 70 Kilometer. Als Fahrzeit mit dem Auto sollte eine Stunde kalkuliert werden. Wenn auf der A3 mal wieder eine Tagesbaustelle eingrichtet sein sollte, kann ich Euch beruhigen: die meisten kommen aus der Richtung Köln und werden im Stau stehen   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## hardy_aus_k (22. Juni 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

kann heute jemand seine Digicam mitbringen. Dummerweise habe ich meine Digicam zu Hause vergessen   

Mit den Wegerechten für Samstag sieht gut aus, es gibt nur einige Auflagen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=1305124#post1305124

Hat sich inzwischen etwas genaueres für Mittwoch ergeben ? Grundsätzlich habe ich auch Interesse, da ich ohnehin um 20.00 Uhr in Glessen einen Folgetermin habe.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## kitesun (22. Juni 2004)

@hardy aus k

wolltest du nicht Mittwoch im Siebengebirge radeln ?

Morgen um 18.00 Parkplatz wie gehabt wäre ich dabei, außer es regnet und gewittert. Ist - glaube ich - so die Vorhersage. Bin zwar nicht nur ein Schönwetterfahrer, aber so nur im Dauerregen...

Wie sieht es mit den Rest von letzter Woche aus ?

kitesun


----------



## lost in wood (22. Juni 2004)

@indo:koeln
ich wünsch dir alles Gute und komm recht schnell wieder auf die Beine (hm, oder Arme?)

@kitesun
Morgen ist nicht so günstig. Muss dummerweise Geburtstag feiern und die Family wär bestimmt leicht irritiert   , falls ich mich in Glessen rumtreiben würde. 

Viel Spaß morgen.   

lost in wood


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (22. Juni 2004)

@Kitesun

Dann halten wir einfach fest, dass wir uns morgen um 18.00 Uhr am Waldparkplatz treffen. Meine Erfahrung der letzten Tage ist einfach, dass immer schlechtes Wetter angesagt war, es jedoch immer möglich gewesen wäre, eine Runde zu drehen.

Wir sollten dann im Laufe des Nachmittags die Entscheidung treffen, ob wir fahren oder nicht. Wenn es dann regnet und wenn es dann hoffnungslos aussieht, bin ich dann auch nicht richtig motiviert.

Gruß
Hardy

P.S.:

Die Tour von heute Abend müssen wir morgen aufarbeiten. Ich habe einfach nur noch Sehnsucht noch meinem warmen Bett.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (23. Juni 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

ich kann nur sagen, es bleibt spannend ! Es sind immer wieder neue Erfahrungen, die ich bei den Feierabendrunden mache. 

Wie ich gehört habe, gab es früher schon mal das Bestreben, für das Tourguiding einen kleinen Obulus zu entrichten. Das war einfach der falsche Ansatz. Das  eigentliche Potenzial liegt ganz klar in dem Verkauf von Schläuchen und im Aufpumpservice während der Tour   

Wir hatten gestern tatsächlich eins + drei Platten. Leider konnte *kölnerin* erst gar nicht antreten, weil sie ein plattes MTB beim Start vorfand und somit erst gar nicht mit nach Hilgen gefahren ist. Während ich mich bei der Feierabendrunde dann irgendwie ins Ziel gerettet habe, musste *blake69* zweimal dran glauben. Wenn wir dann noch den Felgenschaden von *blake69* hinzunehmen, war es dann eine Feierabendrunde, die sehr materialintensiv war.

Wenn wir mal nicht mit Reparaturarbeiten beschäftigt waren, sind wir dann bei guter Laune noch 36 Kilometer bei ungefähr 600-650 Höhenmeter gefahren. 

Bei *engry* möchte ich mich dafür bedanken, dass er auf uns gewartet hat und dass er uns durch das Wuppertal geführt hat. Seine Varianten werde ich auf jeden Fall übernehmen.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## indo_koeln (23. Juni 2004)

Vielen Dank für Eure Wünsche...
OP ist vom Tisch, ein glatter Bruch. Wird aber trotzdem recht lange dauern :-(

Wie ich sehe tourt ihr euch so durch die Gegend. Bin schon auf die nächsten Bilder gespannt.
Mein Rad kann jetzt übrigens erstlal in Reparatur. Hat auch einiges mitbekommen.
Also viel Spass noch
InDo


----------



## Ploughman (23. Juni 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> Wie ich gehört habe, gab es früher schon mal das Bestreben, für das Tourguiding einen kleinen Obulus zu entrichten.
> Gruß
> Hardy


Hi Hardy und alle,

hört sich doch gut an, schöner Brauch. Außerdem suche ich noch einen Verrückten als Landvermesser. Daher folgendes Angebot: Ich stelle mich euch in der Ville mal als Guide zur Verfügung für 'ne Feierabendrunde, denke spätestens nach drei Stunden habe ich euch Youngster dann platt  . Eure Schilder "wir sind Kölner und gehören gar nicht zu ihm!" laßt Ihr bitte angezogen. Dafür verzichte ich dann auf die Cash-Zahlung und gebe mich mit deinem Statistik Gedönse zufrieden. Wenn ich also auf Interesse stoße, würd' ich mal einen Termin posten, wobei wir unter der Woche auch immer ganz kurzfristig was ausmachen können.

Ciao
Ploughman


----------



## kitesun (23. Juni 2004)

Hallo Hardy,

18.00 heute abend Waldparkplatz Glessener Höhe geht in Ordnung, es ist und bleibt hoffentlich trocken.

Was ist mit gonzo63 ? Wollte doch heute mitfahren ?

@ploughman

Die Ville für eine Feierabendrunde wäre nicht schlecht, obwohl bisher bin ich dort nur einmal gefahren (Heider Bergsee, Liblarer See, Unter- Ober- Mittelsee (oder wie die alle heißen). Ist zwar schön mit den vielen Seen, aber so herausfordernd (Trails, Steigungen) war es nicht. Aber vielleicht bin ich nur die falsche Wege gefahren

kitesun


----------



## hardy_aus_k (23. Juni 2004)

@ploughman

Die Ville ist ein weißer Fleckt bei unseren Feierabendrunden. *spiridon64* könnte uns dort zwar helfen, er arbeitet jedoch unter der Woche in München und fällt damit als Tourguide leider aus.

Deinen Vorschlag nehme ich deshalb mit Begeisterung auf   

Terminlich hätte ich nur Bitte, die Feierabendrunde nicht in die Woche vom 12.07. - 16.07. zu legen, da ich dort in der Schweiz bin und mich die Berge hochquäle. Da ich ein Planungsfetichist bin, wäre mir natürlich eine Terminierung lieber. Hätte dann auch den Vorteil, dass ich in der Woche als Tourguide frei hätte   

@Kitesun

Vorsicht, Vorsicht ! *ploughman* kommt vom Team Tomburg. Die sollen wohl alle sehr nett sein, aber im Gelände verstehen die Jungs keinen Spaß. Ich zumindestens würde es schon als Erfolg werten, wenn ich zumindestens im flachen/leicht hügeligen Terrain mithalten könnte.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ploughman (23. Juni 2004)

kitesun schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Hardy,
> 
> 18.00 heute abend Waldparkplatz Glessener Höhe geht in Ordnung, es ist und bleibt hoffentlich trocken.
> 
> ...



Nun,

die Steigungen sind natürlich nicht endlos und weniger dadurch entstanden, dass die Erdverschiebung mächtige Gebigsketten aufgeworfen hätte als vielmehr dadurch, dass der Bergmann der Klütte nachgestellt hat, heißt also eher Kraterlandschaft. Die Wege die du gefahren bist, sind doch prima zum ausruhen. Ich zeige euch, von was Ihr euch ausruhen müßt  . Spass beiseite, ist technisch natürlich nicht mit der Burscheider Singletrail-Runde vergleichbar, aber 'n bischen was gibt's schon. Sollen/können am Feierabend ja auch nicht mehr als 2-3Stunden sein. Dafür gibt's die Möglichkeit, noch ein Kölsch zu zischen (kein Flaschenbier auf'm Parkplatz, wie so andere Prolos  )

Gruß
Ploughman

Oops, da gab's eine Posting-Überschneidung!


----------



## kitesun (23. Juni 2004)

habe auch nur was zur Gegend gesagt, ganz neutral (schluck)

ich denke ein local kann uns bestimmt einige nette Ecken zeigen   

kann mir auch schwer vorstellen, wie man abends noch in 3 Stunden 700 Höhenmeter hinter sich bringen kann, ruhige Runden sind mir schon lieber

kitesun


----------



## Ploughman (23. Juni 2004)

Hi,

die weißen Flecken können wir beseitigen. Sucht euch irgendeinen Tag von Mo.-Fr. aus, möglichst mit ungünstiger Wetterprognose (bei schönem Wetter führe ich nämlich am liebsten mein Rennrad spazieren, auch dazu seit Ihr herzlich eingeladen  ). Startpunkt wäre Köttingen oder Liblar, ist beides leicht von der A1 bzw. A61 zu erreichen. Vielleicht nächsten Dienstag? Mittwoch rollt ja immer der Schneewittchenexpress (der mir aber zu weit weg ist, bzw. zu ungünstig erreichbar).

Gruß
Ploughman


----------



## hardy_aus_k (23. Juni 2004)

Hallo ploughman,

nächste Woche finden schon zwei Feierabendrunden statt. Zu sehr verwöhnen sollten wir unsere MTB'ler dann auch nicht. Deshalb fände ich den 06. Juli ganz gut. In der Woche ist nämlich noch nichts geplant.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Enrgy (23. Juni 2004)

kitesun schrieb:
			
		

> ...kann mir auch schwer vorstellen, wie man abends noch in 3 Stunden 700 Höhenmeter hinter sich bringen kann...



genau, 1000Hm sind ja wohl locker drin!

So, nun endlich die Beweise unserer gestrigen Schlauch/Felgen/Pumpentestfahrt:

Bild 1 bis 3 sind noch alle frohen Mutes, Bild 4 zeigt Platten Nr.1 (mit kräftiger Felgendelle) auf Bild 5 sieht man den "Stein des Anstoßes" schön mit dem hellen Alustreifen, den die Felge hinterlassen hat...


----------



## Enrgy (23. Juni 2004)

Kurz darauf erfolgte ein Wettpumpen zwischen Hardy und blake69...


----------



## hardy_aus_k (23. Juni 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

nicht das ich jetzt schwächeln würde, das aktuelle Unwetter über Köln schockt mich nicht. Was schnell kommt, geht auch schnell wieder !

Aber mein Arbeitgeber ist mal wieder der Meinung, ich müsse den späten Nachmittag und frühen Abend besser hier im Büro verbringen   

Damit fällt für mich die heutige Feierabendrunde aus.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Ploughman (23. Juni 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ploughman,
> 
> nächste Woche finden schon zwei Feierabendrunden statt. Zu sehr verwöhnen sollten wir unsere MTB'ler dann auch nicht. Deshalb fände ich den 06. Juli ganz gut. In der Woche ist nämlich noch nichts geplant.
> 
> ...


Hi Hardy,

der 06.Juli geht klar. Habe eben den Termin eingetragen. Jetzt meldet euch fleißig an, damit ich weiß, wieviele Ersatzschläuche ich in etwa absetzen kann. Freund Brombeer läßt grüßen  . Hinweis in eigener Sache: diese Runde ist auch für alte Böcke in Pesch geeignet, wenngleich diese fahrtechnisch eher unterfordert sein werden  . Ach ja, und für Mädels natürlich geradezu ideal...  

Ciao
Ploughman


----------



## kitesun (23. Juni 2004)

also wenn jemand zufällig heute um 18.00 mitfahren wollte:

aufgrund kurzen, hellen Erscheinungen vor dunklem Hintergrund am Himmel und Arbeitsbelastung fällt die Ausfahrt aus

kitesun


----------



## on any sunday (23. Juni 2004)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Hardy,
> 
> Hinweis in eigener Sache: diese Runde ist auch für alte Böcke in Pesch geeignet, wenngleich diese fahrtechnisch eher unterfordert sein werden  . Ach ja, und für Mädels natürlich geradezu ideal...
> 
> ...



Hey, isch wohne in Esch, allerdings in etwas zwielichtiger Nachbarschaft, Herr Hardy aus K haust hier gleich ume Ecke.

@all Keine Sorge, Herr Plouhmann will nur spielen und wird bei den Tomburgern nur als Unterhaltungskünstler geduldet, genau wie ich.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (23. Juni 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

das tröstet mich nun in keinster Weise. Unterhaltungskünstler reichen mir schon vollkommen aus. Aber was soll ich mich mit den Dingen beschäftigen, die noch weit weg liegen.

Morgen ist dann erst einmal Überleben im Siebengebirge angesagt. Wenn ich mir die Besetzung anschaue, stelle ich fest, dass keiner der mir bekannten Feierabendrundengrößen dabei ist, um mich zu unterstützen   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Zachi (24. Juni 2004)

@Enrgy

kannst du mir sagen, wo ich diesen Aussichtspunkt mit Blick auf die Brücke finde, besser gesagt, wie ich hinfinde?

Gruß 
Zachi


----------



## hardy_aus_k (24. Juni 2004)

@ploughman

Als ich gestern ins Forum geschaut habe, war ich begeistert, dass Du schon eine Fahrgemeinschaft eingetragen hast. So lobe ich mir das   

@all

In der Woche vom 12.06. - 16.12. kann ich Euch nur eine Feierabendrunde in der Nähe von Bern am Rand der Alpen bieten. Da ich aber fürchte, dass Euch die Anfahrt/Abfahrt zu lang ist, wird die Beteiligung sehr überschaubar sein.

*Deshalb müsste sich einer aus dem Forum bereit erklären, eine Feierabendrunde zu organisieren.*

Dann kann ich nur sagen: lasst Euch die Chance, die eigene Persönlichkeit durch die Erfahrung als MTB-Toruguide weiterzuentwickeln, nicht entgehen !

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Enrgy (24. Juni 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> ...In der Woche vom 12.06. - 16.12. kann ich Euch nur eine Feierabendrunde in der Nähe von Bern am Rand der Alpen bieten...



Du hast also 6 Monate Urlaub? Sehr schön, gibts noch nen Job bei euch? (Egal was, auch Kloputzen!)

Wenn das Wetter hält (ich versprühe schon ständig 3-Wetter-Taft in die Gegend!), sind zippi und ich natürlich heut abend auch dabei!

@ zachi

hab im Anhang mal die Aussichtspunkte markiert. Die ersten Fotos wurden beim linken Pfeil gemacht, die weiteren beim rechten. Es gibt 2 Aussichtsrondelle, einen vor und den anderen hinter der Brücke.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (24. Juni 2004)

@enrgy

So richtig taugst Du als Einbremser auch nicht. Ich möchte einfach nicht der einzige sein, der hinter dem Hauptfeld hinterher hechelt. Halbes Leid ist geteiltes Leid !

Wie sagte ich doch zu meinem Vorgesetzten: " ... es wird noch der Moment kommen, wo sie richtig froh darüber sind, wenn sie mich nicht mehr ertragen müssen. Das wird ihnen dann sehr viel wert sein ... "

Im Moment sind wir leider noch nicht soweit, womit ich dann natürlich nur eine Woche Urlaub habe  

@zachi

Du solltest grundsätzlich dem Wanderweg "S" folgen, um das linke Aussichtsrondell zu erreichen. Dort gibt es dann einen Forstweg und einen Pfad. Halte Dich immer auf dem Pfad. Er befindet sich ungefähr auf halber Höhe.

Wenn Du den Forstweg auf der anderen Seite fährst, musst Du auf eine Treppe achten, die rechts nach unten geht. Dort findest Du das rechte Aussichtsrondell.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## gonzo63 (24. Juni 2004)

kitesun schrieb:
			
		

> also wenn jemand zufällig heute um 18.00 mitfahren wollte:
> 
> aufgrund kurzen, hellen Erscheinungen vor dunklem Hintergrund am Himmel und Arbeitsbelastung fällt die Ausfahrt aus
> 
> kitesun



Hi,

dann hab ich ja nicht´s verpasst. Bin ziemlich spät vom Seminar zurück und auf Grund dessen auch nicht da gewesen.
Hätte auch nicht viel gebracht, nach einem 3-tätigen Sitz- und Fressmarathon! Wär bestimmt vom Bike gefallen  !!

gruß gonzo


----------



## Blake69 (24. Juni 2004)

> Wir hatten gestern tatsächlich eins + drei Platten. Leider konnte *kölnerin* erst gar nicht antreten, weil sie ein plattes MTB beim Start vorfand und somit erst gar nicht mit nach Hilgen gefahren ist. Während ich mich bei der Feierabendrunde dann irgendwie ins Ziel gerettet habe, musste *blake69* zweimal dran glauben. Wenn wir dann noch den Felgenschaden von *blake69* hinzunehmen, war es dann eine Feierabendrunde, die sehr materialintensiv war.



Ja und ich möchte mich mal ganz herzlich bei *Stahlgabi* für den Schlauch bedanken (mein Repertoire war schon verbraucht) und bei *Energy* für den 1 Bar mehr Druck im Reifen  . Früher bin ich immer mit mehr Druck gefahren (im Reifen meine ich) aber da ich zu geizig bin mir ein Fully zu kaufen, versuche ich es halt so  

Und damit wir nicht noch zusätzlich dicke Arme vom Aufpumpen kriegen, wird Gabi von mir mit nem neuen leichtaufbraren Schlauch beschenkt. Vorausgesetzt Du hast nichts dagegen, Gabi   

Jörg


----------



## Enrgy (24. Juni 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das Wetter hält (ich versprühe schon ständig 3-Wetter-Taft in die Gegend!), sind zippi und ich natürlich heut abend auch dabei!



Nach längefristiger und gründlicher Betrachtung aller zur Verfügung stehenden Satellitenbilder und Regenradarverläufe bleiben wir heut abend daheim. Ist wirklich zu unsicher, von Westen kommen andauernd neue Schauer.

Hab mich dafür schonmal für Samstag in die Engelskirchen-Runde eingetragen. Wetter soll bis dahin ja wieder besser sein. 

Gruß enrgy


----------



## gonzo63 (24. Juni 2004)

indo_koeln schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo @all,
> wollte gestern früh noch eine leichte!!! Runde im Stadtwald drehen. Rund 3km von Zuhause, ich fahre auf dem Radweg, kam ein Auto aus der Einfahrt! Konnte noch bremsen, bin aber trotzdem gestürzt. Ergebnis: linker Ellebogen gebrochen, linke Hand schwere Prellungen. Zum Glkück hatte ich einen Helm auf, sonst wären es noch Kopfverletzungen....
> 
> Morgen wird nochmal geröngt und entschieden ob operiert wird. Ich denke für die nächsten Wochen (16 Wochen) falle ich aus.
> ...



@indo_koeln

Hi, hört sich ja garnicht gut an und ich hoffe alles verheilt wieder schnell  !!
Ich denke (hoffe) in der Zeit einen besseren, konditionellen Status zu erreichen
und dann drehen wir mal wieder ne Runde!
Sieh du, bis dato, zu wieder auf die Beine (in den Sattel) zu kommen und dann
sehn wir weiter  !

in diesem Sinne
Gruß gonzo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (24. Juni 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

auch wenn wir unsere MTB's bei Regen herrichten mussten, zum Schluss sind es dann doch noch 24 Kilometer bei 550 Höhenmeter ohne Regen geworden  

Bei Handlampe möchte ich mich für das Tourguiding bedanken. Sobald ich drohte, bei den Aufstiegen/Abfahrten abhanden zu kommen, hat er mich dann wieder eingefangen. Das ist wahre Gastfreundschaft   

Man merkte ihm aber ein wenig Enttäuschung an, dass er uns aufgrund der schwierigen Bodenverhältnisse einige interessante Singletrails nicht zeigen konnte. Trotzdem, die Stimmung war jederzeit sehr gut. Mir hat es sehr viel Spass gemacht   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Goldfisch (25. Juni 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> auch wenn wir unsere MTB's bei Regen herrichten mussten, zum Schluss sind es dann doch noch 24 Kilometer bei 550 Höhenmeter ohne Regen geworden



Hallo Hardy,
hallo ihr anderen im Thread,

ich habe den Bildern entnommen, dass Ihr gestern im 7G unterwegs ward? Mich würde die Route, die ihr gefahren seid sehr interessieren. Bevor ich mich einer derartigen Runde mal anschließe, würde ich nämlich gerne mal abchecken, ob ich bei sowas prinzipiell mithalten können würde... ;-)

Handlampe, Du scheinst der 7G-Guide zu sein. Kannst Du mir grob beschreiben, wo ihr lang gefahren seid? Ich wohne im 7G und kenne mich mit den Wegebezeichnungen aus, auch wenn ich längst noch nicht alle Wege gefahren bin.

Danke & Gruß
Michael (Goldfisch)


----------



## hardy_aus_k (25. Juni 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

da der Ausflug ins Siebengebirge nun hinter uns liegt, können wir nach vorne schauen. Am Samstag gibt es dann die Extra-Schicht in Schevenhütte. Dort erwarten uns dann einige interessante Singletrails, die durch die aktuellen Bedingung bestimmt eine Herausforderung sind (für mich zumindestens   ).

Also, heute Abend ist dann kein Konditionstraining angesagt, sondern es sollten Gleichgewichtsübungen auf dem Programm stehen. Mein Tip: spannt ein Drahtseit im Wohnzimmer und trainiert auf ihm   

Um nicht den Server hier mit immer denselben Informationen vollzuknallen, lege ich zukünftig alle Anfahrtswege, Kartenausschnitte zu den Touren und die Photos in meinem Photoalbum ab (http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/500/ppuser/23987). Dort habt Ihr dann jederzeit Zugriff. Möchte jemand die OVL-Dateien haben wollen, solltet Ihr mich ansprechen.

Gruß
Hardy

P.S.:

*Feierabendrundenstatistik*

Gesamt / 10210 / 8 Runden  /  273 Kilometer  /  4750 Höhenmeter
blake69 / 5780 / 5 Runden  /  149 Kilometer  /  2800 Höhenmeter
mikkael / 3770 / 3 Runden  /  96 Kilometer  /  1850 Höhenmeter
enrgy / 3530 / 3 Runden  /  89 Kilometer  /  1750 Höhenmeter
jürgenK / 2580 / 2 Runden  /  69 Kilometer  /  1200 Höhenmeter
spiridon64 / 2580 / 2 Runden  /  69 Kilometer  /  1200 Höhenmeter
franG / 2520 / 2 Runden  /  71 Kilometer  /  1100 Höhenmeter
on any sunday / 2470 / 2 Runden  /  71 Kilometer  /  1050 Höhenmeter
juchhu / 1750 / 2 Runden  /  50 Kilometer  /  750 Höhenmeter
marco w. / 1610 / 1 Runden  /  43 Kilometer  /  750 Höhenmeter
schnucki / 1610 / 1 Runden  /  43 Kilometer  /  750 Höhenmeter
tennyx / 1610 / 1 Runden  /  43 Kilometer  /  750 Höhenmeter
stahlgabi / 1370 / 1 Runden  /  36 Kilometer  /  650 Höhenmeter
handlampe / 1050 / 1 Runden  /  25 Kilometer  /  550 Höhenmeter
talybont / 1050 / 1 Runden  /  25 Kilometer  /  550 Höhenmeter
die wade / 1050 / 1 Runden  /  25 Kilometer  /  550 Höhenmeter
spooky / 1050 / 1 Runden  /  25 Kilometer  /  550 Höhenmeter
backloop / 970 / 1 Runden  /  26 Kilometer  /  450 Höhenmeter
kölnerin / 970 / 1 Runden  /  26 Kilometer  /  450 Höhenmeter
otcha / 910 / 1 Runden  /  28 Kilometer  /  350 Höhenmeter
gonzo63 / 860 / 1 Runden  /  28 Kilometer  /  300 Höhenmeter
indo_köln / 860 / 1 Runden  /  28 Kilometer  /  300 Höhenmeter
kinesat / 860 / 1 Runden  /  28 Kilometer  /  300 Höhenmeter


----------



## talybont (25. Juni 2004)

Hallo Goldfisch,

wenn Du Anstiege trainieren magst, fahre Löwenburg oder Drachenfels.
Wenn Du Trails trainieren willst, fahre Tretschbachtal, Breiberge oder Bittweg.

Gestern waren die anspruchsvollen Trails der Bunkerweg (Ofenkaulen, zwischen Milchhäuschen und Auffahrt Petersberg) und das obere Nachtigallental.
Steilster Anstieg war das letzte Stück hoch richtung Rosenau/Einkehrhaus/Magarethenhöhe, wenn Du über die Brücke (die über der Hauptstrasse) fahren würdest. Wir kamen auf Waldweg von der Auffahrt Petersberg dahin.
Wenn Du magst, zeige ich Dir das 7G mal ganz explizit. Ich wohne in Hühnerberg (zwischen Oberpleis und Eudenbach) und bin mit dem Rad in 30 Minuten auf der Löwenburg.

MfG,
Armin


----------



## talybont (25. Juni 2004)

Ach ja, Du wolltest eine ungefähre Wegbeschreibung.

Start unter der Brücke am Nachtigallental:
-> Strasse bis Eingang Hirschburg (Vodafone)
-> Milchhäuschen
-> Bunkertrail (kurz Richtung Ofenkaulen, dann nach 10 m rechts und nach 200 m links auf den Schmoddertrail. Dann der Achterbahn folgen  .)
-> zwischen Strasse und Petersbergauffahrt entlang richtung Ölberg
-> über die Aussichten
-> zur anderen Seite zum Nasseplatz
-> am Nasseplatz Trail links hoch und dann rechts halten
-> Treppe runter und hoch zum Löwenburger Hof
-> links auf den Lohrbergrundweg
-> über den Lohrberg drüber (links halten, nicht am Geländer vorbei)
-> wieder rüber zum Ölberg
-> in der ersten Rechtskehre der Ölberauffahrt geradeaus in den Wald
-> wieder über die Aussichten
-> Einkehrhaus
-> Petersberg/Bittweg
-> vom Tennisplatz wieder hoch zur Hirschburg und weiter zum oberen Nachtigallental
-> den Achterbahntrail rechts neben dem Hohlweg wieder runter und durch Nachtigallental zurück zum Parkplatz

So, das wars. 24,5 km in 1:55 h Fahrzeit, also recht gemütlich. Das sollte doch ein Anhaltspunkt sein, oder?

MfG,
Armin


----------



## Goldfisch (25. Juni 2004)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Goldfisch,
> 
> wenn Du Anstiege trainieren magst, fahre Löwenburg oder Drachenfels.
> Wenn Du Trails trainieren willst, fahre Tretschbachtal, Breiberge oder Bittweg.
> ...



Hallo Armin,

vielen dank für die Beschreibung Eurer Route in dem andern Posting und für die Fahrtipps in diesem. Das hilft mir in der Tat auch schon sehr weiter weil ich es mal alleine mit Hilfe einer Wanderkarte abfahren kann.

Insbesondere folgendes...



			
				talybont schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du magst, zeige ich Dir das 7G mal ganz explizit. Ich wohne in Hühnerberg (zwischen Oberpleis und Eudenbach) und bin mit dem Rad in 30 Minuten auf der Löwenburg.



...ist ja ein traumhaftes Angebot. Ich danke Dir recht herzlich und komme gerne auch darauf zurück. Ich werde  in zwei Wochen ein Fahrtechniktraining haben, welches ich vorher auf alle Fälle absolvieren möchte. Ich denke, dann haben wir beide mehr Spaß an so einer Tour. 

Ich selbst wohne in Bad Honnef, direkt am 7G. Zur Löwenburg brauch ich etwas länger (schätze 45-60 Minuten, je nach Strecke).

Das südliche 7G ist auch sehr schön, finde ich (Auge Gottes, Leyberg, Himmerich etc.).

Nochmal Danke!

Viele Grüße
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (25. Juni 2004)

Goldfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Das südliche 7G ist auch sehr schön, finde ich (Auge Gottes, Leyberg, Himmerich etc.).



Ist es auch, aber vor allem ist es ruhiger. Allerdings gibt es da nur zwei mir bekannte Trails, die lohnenswert sind. Der Rest ist Forstautobahn.

Ach ja, der Fahrtechnikkönig bin ich auch nicht, im Gegenteil. Also bremsen wirst Du mich bergab wahrscheinlich nicht. Im Gegenteil, da fahre ich den anderen immer im Weg rum  .

MfG,
Armin


----------



## Nico (25. Juni 2004)

Bin neu hier im Kölner Raum und konditionell ziemlich ausser Form. Technisch sieht´s nicht ganz so mies aus. Würde mich gerne wieder ein bisschen einfahren bevor ich einen ganzen Trupp aufhalte. Also, welcher nette Mensch, der sich in der Gegend auskennt hätte Lust ein paar ruhigere Sachen mit mir zu fahren? Danke, Nico


----------



## Spooky (25. Juni 2004)

Wer Lust und Zeit auf eine Fortsetzung der Feierabendrunden im 7Gebirge hat, bitte schön: 

http://www.mtb-news.de/fahrgemeinschaft/fgdetail.php?treffID=2014


Sollte der Startzeitpunkt (17:00Uhr) dem ein oder anderen zu früh sein, könnte man auch einen weiteren Treffpunkt z.B. 18:00 Uhr auf der Margarethenhöhe vereinbaren.



Gruss
Marco


----------



## Handlampe (25. Juni 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> auch wenn wir unsere MTB's bei Regen herrichten mussten, zum Schluss sind es dann doch noch 24 Kilometer bei 550 Höhenmeter ohne Regen geworden
> 
> ...



Mir hat es auch Spass gemacht, wieder ein paar nette Bikersleut kennenzulernen.

P.S. Aber wie ich schon auf der Tour gesagt habe Hardy, so hab ich noch ein paar feine Trails in der Hinterhand ;-)
Obwohl.... die Mehrzahl unserer Mitfahrer waren ja eh Locals und kannten sich bestens aus.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (26. Juni 2004)

@nico

Schaue Dir mal die Ausschreibung zur Feierabendrunde am Montag in Burscheid an (http://www.mtb-news.de/fahrgemeinschaft/fgdetail.php?treffID=1973). Das müsste eigentlich für Dich passen.

Am Wochenende werde ich noch den genauen Streckenverlauf posten. Oder Du schaust in mein Fotoalbum, dort müsste Sie schon eingestellt sein.

Wenn Du es ein wenig anspruchsvoller haben möchtest, empfehle ich Dir, sich *skooky* anzuschliessen. Du musst dort zwar mehr tun, wirst aber dafür auch mit vielen, guten Singletrails belohnt.

@spooky

Da ich am Montag selber eine Feierabendrunde ausrichte, sind wir dann quasi Konkurrenten    Aber ich denke die Sache ergänzt sich ganz gut: zeitlich, räumlich wie auch von der Schwierigkeit her.

@handlampe

Deine Feierabendrunde im Siebengebirge macht Lust auf mehr. Ich werde mal Eure Szene im Siebengebirge beobachten und mich dann bei Zeiten gerne nochmal anschliessen.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Lythande (26. Juni 2004)

@ hardy_aus_k 

Ich bin ein Neuling in diesem Forum wie auch in Sachen Moutainbiking. 

Wenn Nico am Montag mitfährt, dann würde ich micht gerne ebenfalls anschließen. Dann ist er nicht die einzigste Bremse der Gruppe und kann alle Schuld auf mich schieben!   

Ich habe eine relativ gute Ausdauer aber in Sachen Technik bin ich eine Anfängerin. 

Letzten Samstag habe ich mir ein neues Mountainbike gekauft, was aber noch einige Verbesserungen (andere Pedale, gefederte Sattelstützt? etc) bedarf.

Bitte teil mir kurz mit, ob Du mich für geeignet hälst, an dieser Tour teilzunehmen. Merci.


----------



## mikel.j (26. Juni 2004)

Hi Hardy,

nachdem Gabi mit nur gutes von Eurer Tour "über" die Müngstener Brücke berichtet hat, würde ich mich gerne Eurer Tour am Montag anschließen wenn ich es zeitlich geregelt bekomme. Wo wäre denn da der Startpunkt ???

Gruß
Michael

PS. komme von GL über Odenthal


----------



## Nico (26. Juni 2004)

Gut, dann schlage ich vor du fährst hoch und ich runter. Ich werde versuchen am Montag dabei zu sein, habe aber einen beschissenen Job, bei dem ich nie weiss wann ich rauskomme. Ciao, Nico





			
				Lythande schrieb:
			
		

> @ hardy_aus_k
> 
> Ich bin ein Neuling in diesem Forum wie auch in Sachen Moutainbiking.
> 
> ...


----------



## hardy_aus_k (26. Juni 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

am Montag wird die Feierabendrunde ganz auf die MTB'ler ausgrichtet, die einfach mal im Bergischen Land die Luft schnuppern wollen. Die sogenannten "Fortgeschrittenen" können natürlich auch gerne mitfahren und sind herzlich willkommen, doch bitte ich Sie von Anfang an, Rücksicht zu nehmen.

Es geht erst herunter ins Eifgental. In Höhe "Stumpf" werden wir dann einen durchaus ernstzunehmenden Anstieg haben. Jeder fährt sein Tempo und Ihr könnt dann einfach mal sehen, wie das klappt. Dann geht es durch das Linneftal und Dhünntal zurück. Am Schluss werden wir dann noch einen Anstieg hoch nach Burscheid haben. Hier könnt Ihr dann einfach mal feststellen, wie es sich anfühlt, nach 25 Kilometer einen Anstieg zu bewältigen.



 

 



Der Treffpunkt ist in Burscheid an der B51 direkt hinter Autobahnausfahrt. Wahrscheinlich bin ich der einzige, der jemals an dem Parkplatz vorbeigerauscht bin. Trotzdem der Hinweis, dass er ca. 200 Meter hinter der Autobahnausfahrt auf der rechten Seite Richtung "Hilgen" liegt. Ich werde selbst um 18.00 Uhr dort sein. Ziel ist es, uns um 18.15 Uhr in Bewegung zu setzen.



 



Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Lythande (26. Juni 2004)

*g* Du bist ein wahrer Geleeman, Nico! Wie stellst Du Dir das vor? Soll ich ein Tandem mieten? Du vorne als Steuerman und Lehrer und ich hinten am schuften?

Zu meinem Bedauern, muß ich Dir leider sagen, das Bodenerhebungen nicht ganz meine Stärken sind. Bin gerade mal zur Probe bis zum Risch (ca. 10 Meilen) rauf gefahren. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich so aus der Puste komme. Ehrlich gesagt bin ich am überlegen, ob ich nicht besser noch etwas trainiere bevor ich mit Euch mit fahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (26. Juni 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> ... wie es sich anfühlt, nach 25 Kilometer einen Anstieg zu bewältigen....



Na na, hört sich ja schon richtig nach Schleifer an...

Wie war eure Tour in WBTS-Area?

Ich hatte heute das Vergnügen, mich mit 2 Marathonisti zu kebbeln, bzw. die durften dann oben an den Bergen immer auf mich warten. Leicht abgewandelt paßt das Zitat dann etwa so: ...wenn du wissen willst, wie es sich anfühlt, nach 1000HM und 45km noch eine bis zu 20%ige Steigung über 2km hochzufahren...

Ergebnis: ich bin ziemlich platt. Lag aber sicherlich auch daran, daß ich nicht gewohnt bin, so lange ununterbrochen (erste Pause nach über 1,5h !) im Sattel zu sitzen. Ich mach eben mehr Pausen zwischendurch. Im 7GB hab ich mit 1100 bis 1300Hm keine Probleme, da verteilen die sich sogar nur auf 35km. Bin eben kein Langstreckenfahrer, weshalb ich auch keinen Alpencross fahren würde.

Ob ich nächste Woche mitfahre, kann ich noch nicht sagen. Nur für Eifgen+Linneftal lohnt sich für mich die Anfahrt nicht, obwohl das ja die besten Stücke sind.

Gruß Volker


----------



## hardy_aus_k (26. Juni 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

heute bei unserer Tour sind dann doch 52 Kilometer zusammengekommen. Die Trails, die uns *on any sunday* und *rpo35* vor zwei Wochen gezeigt haben, haben wir dann tatsächlich wiedergefunden. Naja, oft beim zweiten Versuch oder nicht immer 100% vollständig.

Hasselbachgraben, Schleebachgraben, die Singletrails zwischen Mulartshütte und Vicht haben uns dann vieles abverlangt. Gut das *Spiridon64* sich noch viele Ecken gemerkt hat. Ohne sein Erinnerungsvermögen, wären es wesentlich weniger Singletrails geworden   

An *Togger* den Dank, dass er uns die Berge richtig gut hochgezogen hat. Erst habe ich gedacht, dass ich das nicht überlebe, aber manchmal muss halt nur der richtige Pacemaker da sein und schon geht es   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## hardy_aus_k (26. Juni 2004)

@enrgy

In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft. Lass sich unsere Marathonleute ruhig über lange Strecken verausgaben, irgendwann holen wir zum Gegenschlag aus   

Mit dem Anstieg klingt wirklich grausam. 

@Lythande

Irgendwann musst Du Dich uns stellen! Bringe es einfach hinter Dich und Du kannst dann wieder unbeschwert leben   

Ansonsten werde ich vor den jeweiligen Anstiegen einen Shuttleservice organisieren (ich denke nico eignet sich hervorragend, außerdem lernt er dann mal, wie er sich gegenüber Frauen zu verhalten hat) und ein paar Sauerstoffzelte am Parkplatz aufbauen.

Ach ja, klingt jetzt wahrscheinlich überraschend, aber die meisten MTB'ler ringen am Berg um Luft   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## on any sunday (26. Juni 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Na na, hört sich ja schon richtig nach Schleifer an...
> 
> Wie war eure Tour in WBTS-Area?
> 
> ...




Ich fürchte, Eingeweihte werden an der Beschreibung erkennen, mit welchen Leuten sich der gute Volker eingelassen hatte, mit Typen wie mir.  Außerdem war noch der Jungspund Armin aka @talybont dabei.

Hier tauchte mal wieder das uralte Problem der fehlende Kommunikation auf  Hey Leute, macht das Maul auf,wenn euch was nicht passt, langsamer geht immer und Pausen werden eingelegt, nur schneller ist abhängig von meiner ! Tagesform.  Meine Touren sollen allen Spaß machen, sind kein Marathontraining oder Schauplatz für Profilierungssüchtige. Die Tourdaten stimmen fast immer, Außnahmen bestätigen die Regel, nü wohr Hardy?. Heute wurden auch fast genau 50 km gefahren und die Höhenmeter waren sogar zu wenig. (Wird nicht wieder vorkommen   ) Ich würde allerdings das nächste Mal diese Tour doch mit Kondition schwer angeben, der komplette Anstieg zur Hohe Warte und der Schlußanstieg sind doch für Ottonormalbiker sehr heftig. 

Außerdem sollte man das Brückenstufenrauffahren beherrschen und Hängebrücken lieben  Mein Lieblingsfach: Angewandte Physik: Wenn drei Radfahrer nacheinander eine Hängebrücke befahren, könnte diese sich genötigt finden, zu schwingen.   

Ich hoffe, es hat trotzdem allen Beteiligten Spaß gemacht. Hey Volker, das nächste Mal darfst du die BETA nehmen.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Lythande (26. Juni 2004)

OK Hardy, ich denke ich werde brav mitfahren. 

Einen Shuttelservice habe ich mir auch schon besorgt. Du warst ja so freundlich und hast die Runde so genial gelegt, dass ich es nie weit zu meiner Kollegin haben werde. Irgendwie liegt der Dortenhof doch ziemlich Zentral auf dem Berg in der Mitte.   

Aber Spaß beiseite, ich denke wir sollten vorsichtshalber folgenden Deal machen. Wenn ich merke, dass ich Euch zu sehr ausbremse, dann setze ich mich von der Gruppe ab. Ich kenne mich ein wenig dort aus und denke, dass ich ohne Probleme alleine zurückfinden werde. Der Grund für diesen Deal ist: ich hasse es selber, wenn ich ausgebremst werde, also kann ich das nicht von Euch verlangen. 

Um noch mal kurz auf die letzte Steigung zu Sprechen zu kommen. Fahren wir dann von Sträßchen die Landstraße entlang nach Burscheid?


----------



## Enrgy (26. Juni 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> ... Hey Volker, das nächste Mal darfst du die BETA nehmen....



Und DAS mir als ehemaligem Montesa-, Yamaha- und Fantic-Fahrer...  


Zur heutigen Tour:

Sollte jetzt garkein Gemecker sein! Die Tour hat mir eigentlich ganz gut gefallen. Das Tempo war ja garnicht mal so hoch, nur wie gesagt krieg ich etwas Probleme mit dem Sitzfleisch, wenn ich zu lange ununterbrochen fahre. Ich hatte gehofft, wir machen mal irgenwo vor der hohen Warte an ner schönen Bank ein Päuschen.
An den Steigungen schau ich halt immer auf meinen Puls und versuche den unter 180 zu halten (hab grundsätzlich einen recht hohen Puls, bei Vollgas bergauf geht der auch bis 205). Gerade in nem Gelände und auf ner Tour, die ich nicht kenne. Wer weiß, was da hinter der nächsten Ecke wieder für ne Steigung lauert?

Ich glaub ich werd demnächst mal ne Payback-Tour offen bei uns ausschreiben, mit ALLEN heftigen Trails+Abfahrten zwischen Wipperaue und Müngsten. Da war das heute runter an die Agger ein Kindergeburtstag dagegen   
Das wird dann nix für Anfänger und selbst Fortgeschrittene werden einige Teile bergab schieben dürfen...  


Gruß Volker


----------



## hardy_aus_k (27. Juni 2004)

@Lythande

Das Problem wird sein, unsere Bikes und unsere müden Körper hoch nach Sträßchen zu wuchten. Von dort ist dann lockeres Ausrollen bis zum Parkplatz angesagt.

Leider lässt sich die Landstrasse nicht vermeiden, da die anderen Anstiege noch viel steiler sind und damit nicht in Frage kommen. Jeder der eine bessere Idee hat, trete hervor, da die Optimierung der Feierabendrunden immer erwünscht ist.

@on any sunday

Trotz aller Sympathie für *enrgy*, kann ich meine Schadenfreude nicht ganz unterdrücken, dass auch er mal einen Meister findet  Mit *talibont* und Dir hatte er natürlich auch ernsthafte Gegner. Die Leichtigkeit wie *talibont* am Donnerstag im Siebengebirge die Hügel hochgeflogen ist, hat mich schon dort beeindruckt.

Aber es zeigt sich mal wieder, wie wichtig es ist, die Strecken zu kennen, um dann auch vernünftig seine Kräfte einzuteilen, gerade bei den Anstiegen. Aber es gibt mir dann auch Mut, dass erfahrende Biker wie *energy* an ihre Grenzen kommen.

Das schockt mich alles nicht und werde auf jeden Fall mit Dir noch mal mitfahren. Irgendeinem muss es doch mal gelingen, Euch nachhaltig  einbremsen   Ich habe mir übrigens einen neuen Sattel angeschafft, um nicht schon wg. Sitzproblemen die weisse Flagge schwenken zu müssen.

@enrgy

Beim Rückspiel wäre ich schon gerne dabei, aber dann doch eher als neutraler Zuschauer   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## talybont (27. Juni 2004)

Also erstmal heißt das *talybont* mit *y* und zum zweiten habe ich mich benommen. Ich war vielleicht berghoch meist der flotteste, dafür bergab immer der letzte. Ich hab doch Schiss  .
Ausserdem hat es mir gestern meine beiden Racing Ralph zerissen. Beim Putzen habe ich gemerkt, das die Karkassen aufgeschlitzt waren. Hinten 15 mm snkrecht zur Felge --> schrottreif und vorne gucken drei Fäden raus --> geht noch. 
Aber sonst war es eine tolle Runde. Achja, ich muß berghoch ja richtig gasgeben, sonst bekomme ich meine 83 kg nicht die steilen Wurzeltrails hoch. Da brauche ich Schwung  .

MfG,
Armin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (27. Juni 2004)

@Talybont

Oh je, die Verwechslung mit i und y war wirklich unaufmerksam. Aber Du stösst bei mir auf offene Ohren, da ich selbst öfters Opfer eben jener Verwechselung bin   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marco_Lev (27. Juni 2004)

wunderbar, also dann startet die einsteigertour morgen um 18uhr.
aber sollte ich nicht jemanden mitgenommen haben?
falls das noch immer der fall sein sollte, so möge er sich doch bitte melden.
also, dann bis morgen.

gruß marco


----------



## Handlampe (27. Juni 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Talybont
> 
> Oh je, die Verwechslung mit i und y war wirklich unaufmerksam. Aber Du stösst bei mir auf offene Ohren, da ich selbst öfters Opfer eben jener Verwechselung bin
> 
> ...



Also, richtig....solche Leute kann ich auch nicht leiden, die noch nicht mal in der Lage sind, den Namen richtig zu schreiben.... nicht war Harry aus h


----------



## hardy_aus_k (27. Juni 2004)

@handlampe

Seit Donnerstag weiss ich, dass Du Gegner suchst und keine Opfer   

Solange jemand aus Versehen aus dem "y" ein "i" macht, ist das verzeihbar. Wenn jemand aber dauerhaft aus dem "d" ein "r" macht, wird das lebenslang damit bestraft, 


dass Du in jeden Matschloch versinkst, durch das Du durchfahren willst,

dass alle Wege mit Dornensträucher überwuchert sein werden, wenn Du eine kurze Hose anhast,

dass alle Deine Wege mit gefällten Bäumen versperrt sind,

dass jeder kleine Stein zu einem Durchschlag führt,

dass Du bei jeder Bachdurchfahrt eine Untiefe erwischst,

dass alle Wurzeln und Felsen, die Du überfährst, glitschig und feucht sind werden.
Ich hoffe mal, dass die Liste vollständig ist. Aber zumindestens sind das die Dinge, die mich bisher genervt haben   

Gruß und eine schöne nächste Tour
Hardy

P.S.:
Solange Du aus dem K kein D machst, überlebe ich das


----------



## kitesun (28. Juni 2004)

Hallo Hardy,

werde heute abend auch mitfahren, obwohl ich am Samstag 122 Kilometer geradelt bin und mich diese Woche eigentlich nicht mehr aufs Rad setzen wollte

kitesun


----------



## hardy_aus_k (28. Juni 2004)

@kitesun

122 Kilometer klingt grausam. Alleine die Vorstellung, solange auf dem Bike-Sattel sitzen zu müssen, erzeugt bei mir Druckstellen am Hintern.

Aber bei dem Trainingzustand hätten wir dann zumindestens jemanden gefunden, der uns dann den Berg hochschiebt   

@all

Das sieht ganz da nach aus, dass heute Abend eine mittelgroße, wilde Horde ins Bergische Land einfällt. Da muss ich fast überlegen, die Strecken absperren zu lassen, um die anderen MTB'ler vor uns zu schützen.  

Wenn sich nun *gonzo63* und *mikel.j* noch in Bewegung setzen, wären wir dann fast komplett   

Da ich nicht weiss, wie Ihr ausgerüstet seit, möchte ich Euch noch bitten, für Defekte gerüstet zu sein. Also nehmt zumindestens einen Ersatzschlauch, eine dazu passende Pumpe und Flickzeug mit.

Verpflegungsmäßig richtig Euch darauf ein, dass wir bis zu drei Stunden unterwegs sein können. Deshalb esst vor der Tour etwas nahrhaftes und nehmt genug Getränke mit.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## talybont (28. Juni 2004)

Soll ich mich auch noch zum Schieben anmelden?  

Müsste mir dann aber einen Weg um Köln-Ost herum suchen. Denke mal, Königsforst --> Bergisch Gladbach --> Burscheid wäre aus meiner Richtung wahrscheinlich besser.

MfG,
Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kitesun (28. Juni 2004)

wir sind von Köln nach Königswinter gefahren, den Drachenfels hoch und wieder zurück, also mehr eine Flachetappe. Trotzdem, wenn man es nicht gewohnt ist, eine echte Tortur.

Ich hoffe nur, daß ich mit den jetzigen Zustand meiner Oberschenkel und des Hinterteils überhaupt noch irgendeinen Berg hochkomme...

Bis heute abend

kitesun


----------



## Zachi (28. Juni 2004)

@ Enrgy

danke für die Karte, werde ich mir bei der nächsten Tour mal ansehen.

Zachi


----------



## gonzo63 (28. Juni 2004)

moin,moin @all

hab mich gerade, für die heutige Tour, eingetragen und hoffe mal auf ne lockere Runde! Ist für mich, im Vergleich zur Tour über die Glessener Höhen,
eine Steigerung  !

nun denne, wie sagt der Franz:
...schau mer mal!  

gruß gonzo


----------



## Manni (28. Juni 2004)

Hi,
werde heute endlich auch mal mitkommen, war in letzter Zeit leider ausgelastet.
Ich komme direkt mit dem Rad von Leverkusen hochgeradelt, also mach ich mich jetzt mal auf den Weg.


----------



## Spiridon64 (28. Juni 2004)

Hi Ralf, Hi Hardy,

nun endlich habe ich die 3 Fotos ins Forum eingestellt. Ging leider nicht früher.
Sind leider nur 3 Fotos geworden. Ich muss zukünftig die Kamera griffbereit haben. So habe ich auch nicht Hardy´s Reifenpanne kurz vor dem Ziel festgehalten.

Mikkael, Du musst wieder ran   


Fotos guckst Du hier:



http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/40074


Gruss Christoph


----------



## hardy_aus_k (28. Juni 2004)

@spiridon

Noch weitere superdämliche Bilder von mir und ich müsste mich in therapeuthische Behandlung begeben. Ich kann nur sagen, lasse Deine Kamera besser eingepackt   

@Feierabendrundenteilnehmer von heute Abend

Ich werde jetzt gleich aktiv werden und die Bilder ins Netz stellen. Gut das heute keine Bilder von mir dabei sind.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## on any sunday (28. Juni 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @spiridon
> 
> Noch weitere superdämliche Bilder von mir und ich müsste mich in therapeuthische Behandlung begeben. Ich kann nur sagen, lasse Deine Kamera besser eingepackt
> 
> ...



Da muß ich Hardy ausnahmsweise Recht geben, obwohl der Mann mit der italienischen Baustoffhandelwerbung folgt dicht auf und der Fliegenmensch, mir nicht ganz unbekannt, wird knapper Dritter.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Spiridon64 (28. Juni 2004)

@Hardy aus K
Nuja, da kannst Du ja frohsein, dass ich bei Deiner Reifenpanne vergessen habe, Dich in action zu fotografieren  

Ausserdem bin ich ja die nächsten 4 Wochen nicht im Lande. Vielleicht werde ich den/die ein(e) oder andere(n) Münchner UreinwohnerIn beim biken fotografieren   
und komme dann als Meisterfotograf zurück  

So, und jetzt werde ich fremdgehen und in das Lokalforum der Bayern reinschauen  

Grüsse 

Christoph


----------



## hardy_aus_k (28. Juni 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

das war eine ganz harte Probe für mich. Als ich Euch dann auf dem Parkplatz gesehen habe, habe ich mich nur gefragt, wie soll das gut gehen. Mit einer Truppe von zwölf MTB'lern ins Gelände zu gehen, ohne eine Einschätzung des Leistungsvermögen zu haben, ist schon eine Herausforderung.

Aber manchmal sind die Bedenken unbegründet. Irgendwie hat es dann geklappt und wir sind gemeinsam am Zielpunkt angekommen. Das funktioniert nur, wenn jeder der Teilnehmer mit seinen Bedürfnissen zurücksteht und sich an die Absprachen hält. Dafür vielen Dank.

Bedanken möchte ich mich auch bei *Talybont*, der mich beim Tourguiding dadurch unterstützt hat, dass er lange Zeit hinter der Truppe hinterhergefahren ist.







Gruß
Hardy

P.S.:

Durch klicken auf das Photo kommt Ihr dann zu den anderen Photos.


----------



## Lythande (28. Juni 2004)

@ Hardy,

Bis auf die Berge, war die Tour klasse.

Ich habe viel gelernt und werde nun erstmal sehr viel trainieren. Wenn ich sicher bin, das ich keine Bremse mehr sein werde, dann würde ich gerne nochmals mitfahren. Danke für Deine Hilfe und Tips!

@ Meinem Mutivator!

vielen Dank für den Ansporn als ich aufgeben wollte. 

@ All

entschuldigt nochmals, das ich die Bremse war. Ich gelobe hiermit feierlich mich sehr sehr sehr viel zu verbessern!  Auch an Euch vielen Dank für die einzelnen Hilfestellungen, Rücksichtsnahme, 1. Hilfe, etc.! Ein dickes Danke auch an die Herren hinter mir, die auf mich aufgepast haben. Ich hoffe ich kann mich irgendwann erkenntlich zeigen! Wie gesagt: Bis auf die Berge, war es trotz des kleinen Unfalles, eine sehr schöne lehrreiche Tour!

DANKE!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikel.j (29. Juni 2004)

Moin moin zusammen,

anbei noch einige kleine Infos für die Statistiker unter Euch 

Es waren:
343 hm
23,8 km
und genau 1,30 h Rollzeit

Also bis demnächst
Michael


----------



## gonzo63 (29. Juni 2004)

hallo @all

Also die gestrige Tour hat mir, sehr gut, gefallen  !!
Waren zwar einige, für mich, heftige Anstiege dabei, aber da muß man halt durch. Dafür entschädigt einen die Landschaft, die Abfahrten und zu guter
letzt eine bunt gewürfelte Truppe!

@hardy aus k
Mal wieder eine gut geführte Tour und schöne Foto´s. Macht Bock auf mehr   !
Ich überlege mich für morgen einzutragen   ,natürlich nur unter dem Vorbehalt mich jederzeit ausklinken zu dürfen!

@kitesun
Welche Touren mußt du denn fahren, damit du am Berg mal ein Problem bekommst?
Nach ner Tour bis Königswinter, den Drachenfels hoch und wieder zurück (hat
ich auch schon mal) wär ich platt  !
Fazit: "Hut ab  "

Gruß gonzo


----------



## talybont (29. Juni 2004)

@ Hardy
Das mit dem Hiterherfahren habe ich von den Bikeguides aus Südtirol. Der schnellste fährt normalerweise hinten und spielt Staubsauger. Am Berg darf er dann mal nach vorne um Ausreißer einzufangen  . Sonst fährt er immer brav hinterher. Vorteil der Sache ist, die Gruppe bleibt zusammen und keiner geht verloren. So zumindest das Optimum. Anders läßt sich eine Gruppe von zehn und mehr Leuten auch garnicht überblicken.
Wenn mein Prof am Mittwoch nicht zu spät auftaucht, werde ich wieder auftauchen. ALlerdings kann ich mich aufgrund dieser Unwägbarkeit nicht in die Liste eintragen. Bin ich da, OK. Wenn nicht, fahrt los!!!

Es war eine sehr schöne Strecke. So viele Trails, vor allem mit so wenig Höhenmetern, gibt es bei uns im 7GB nicht. Da machst Du immer direkt 200 hm platt und stehst fast am Rhein. Wenn mann alle schönen Singletrails im 7GB an einem Tag fahren will, muß mann mit mindestens 1500 hm rechnen. Für eine Feierabendrunde zuviel!

Ich werde aber mal eine Route auskundschaften: schöne Trails und maximal 700 - 800 hm auf etwa 30 km, vielleicht sogar auf der Linzer Seite. Da läßt es sich dann am Rhein entspannt zurückrollen.

MfG,
Armin


----------



## kitesun (29. Juni 2004)

@gonzo63

bei meinem Gewicht (was bin ich auf einem Foto ungünstig getroffen) und meinem Alter wundere ich mich manchmal auch, daß ich die Berge halbwegs vernünftig hochkomme

@hardy und @all

tolle Tour, genau richtig für eine Abendrunde, die Trails waren genial, ich glaube, ich wohne auf der falschen Rheinseite (na ja, betrifft aber nur das Kölner Hinterland)

Mich wundert es wie Hardy uns bei dem Wirrwarr an Wegen ohne Probleme heimgeführt hat, Respekt

Bis nächste Woche

kitesun

P.S. die Tour nächste Woche in der Ville ist - denke ich - genau richtig für Einsteiger


----------



## hardy_aus_k (29. Juni 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

irgendwie scheinen viele von Euch Lust auf mehr bekommen zu haben. Deshalb werde ich wahrscheinlich nach meinen Ferien in der Woche ab dem 20.07. nochmal eine Tour anbieten, die für Genussfahrer geeigent ist. Wie ich einzelnen von Euch schon gesagt habe, auch ich finde es mal ganz schön, entspannter durch die Gegend zu fahren und nicht irgendwelchen MTB-Größen zu folgen, wobei ich mich dann laufend an meiner Leistungsgrenze befinde. Wo ich das jetzt schreibe, frage ich mich, wie ich Wahnsinniger auf die Idee gekommen bin, am Sonntag mit den Tomburgern zu fahren.

An einer weiteren Siebengebirgstour hätte ich großes Interesse. Wenn dort eine Feierabendrunde organisiert werden würde, würde ich gerne teilnehmen. Vor meinem Urlaub bestände da aber nur noch 30.06. oder 01.07. die Chance für einen gemeinsamen Ausritt. Wie auch immer, irgendwann klappt es dann hoffentlich.

Nachdem wir dann heute die Beine hochgelegt haben, geht es dann am Mittwoch wieder zur Sache. Geplant ist, die Dhünntalsperre in einem Husarenritt als Feierabendrunde zu umfahren. Zwar werden wir einige Passagen des Klassikers von juchhu auslassen, aber es wird trotzdem knackig werden. Unten könnt Ihr euch dann mal die Minimalrunde anschauen. Es werden also mindestens 30 Kilometer bei 600 Höhenmeter:





Treffpunkt ist der Schöllerhof, den Ihr wie folgt erreicht:



 



Die Fußballproblematik ist mir durchaus bewusst. Ich halte es zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt einfach für sehr schwierig, die Feierabendrunde zu verlegen. Nach meiner letzten Erfahrung möchte ich die Variante nicht in Betracht ziehen.  Abgesehen davon wird wahrscheinlich jeder von Euch zum Elfmeterschiesen nach einer ansonsten torlosen Begegnung am Fernsehen sitzen   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Enrgy (29. Juni 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> ...Wo ich das jetzt schreibe, frage ich mich, wie ich Wahnsinniger auf die Idee gekommen bin, am Sonntag mit den Tomburgern zu fahren...



Du mußt dich doch auf deinen Urlaub vorbereiten! Und mit Micha als Begleitung sind 3h-Nonstop-Bergaufpassagen mal locker drin...  


Du wirst sehen, was ein Urlaub im Gebirge alles bewirken kann! Hinterher kommt dir jede Steigung hier wie ein Pups vor, schon oben, bevor der Puls mal in Wallung kommt. Und auch fahrtechnisch wird sich einiges bei dir tun!
Viele die zB. das erste Mal am Gardasee waren, fahren hinterher viel sicherer.

Hab die Runde morgen abend auch mal eingeplant, wie immer wetterabhängig!

Gruß Volker


PS: für den Start der Runde hätte ich noch eine Alternative, die dauert aber evtl. zu lange. Werd ich dir mal auf der Karte zeigen.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (29. Juni 2004)

@enrgy

Der MTB-Urlaub kommt tatsächlich langsam in Reichweite. Klar, am Sonntag wäre dann ein Härtetest. Es muss einfach hin und wieder richtig weh tun. Manchmal brauche ich das eben. Sonst bekomme ich hinterher noch Spaß am MTB   

Ich bin mal gespannt, ob nun doch noch jemand mitkommt. Wenn nicht, werde ich mal die besten Strecken herausfinden. Vielleicht klappt es dann nächsten Jahr mit einer MTB-Truppe aus dem Forum, wenn ein wenig mehr Vorlauf ist. Ich bleibe da am Ball.

Mit morgen Abend schauen wir dann einfach mal. Wir warten ab, wer kommt und welche Wünsche bestehen. Da werden wir uns einigen.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Enrgy (29. Juni 2004)

Ich werde gleich nochmal unsere Tour von letzter Woche (Müngstener Brücke) angehen, diesmal aber mit Säge zum Trail-cleaning!

Bis morgen denne

Gruß Volker


----------



## Spooky (29. Juni 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> An einer weiteren Siebengebirgstour hätte ich großes Interesse. Wenn dort eine Feierabendrunde organisiert werden würde, würde ich gerne teilnehmen. Vor meinem Urlaub bestände da aber nur noch 30.06. oder 01.07. die Chance für einen gemeinsamen Ausritt. Wie auch immer, irgendwann klappt es dann hoffentlich.



Wenn du Lust hast können wir ja am Donnerstag nochmal ne gemütliche Tour im 7GB angehen. Vielleicht krieg ich da sogar eine Genusstour ohne viele Höhenmeter zusammen   .


Gruss 
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo63 (29. Juni 2004)

@hardy

So, jetzt steh ich drin und muß durch  !!
Aber  ?- Da es einige Höhenmeter mehr sind behalte ich mir das Recht vor, bei konditionellem Einbruch, aufgeben zu dürfen  !
Ich kenn mich dort aus und komme alleine wieder nach Hause, somit dürfte das kein Problem darstellen!! Ihr könnt dann beruhigt weiter  !!
Da ich um 13:30 Uhr einen Termin, bei meinem Arbeitgeber, habe und nicht weiß wann ich da wieder raus komme; ..18:15 Uhr "nicht" da, dann eine schöne Tour,.... ansonsten ,

bis morgen,

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## hardy_aus_k (30. Juni 2004)

@spooky

Da ich Donnerstag schon Urlaub habe und ohnehin vor meinen MTB-Abenteuer in der Schweiz noch bei H&S ein paar Ersatzteile kaufen muss, passt der Termin sehr gut.

Wenn Du Dir eine Tour überlegst, kannst Du ruhig ein paar Höhenmeter einplanen. Ein bisschen Spaß muss sein    Unsere Feierabendrunden liegen eigentlich immer im Bereich zwischen 500 und 800 Höhenmeter.

@enrgy

Der ewige Dank aller Mountainbiker wird Dir gewiss sein   

Du kommst dann doch in den Himmel und wirst nicht dafür bestraft, dass Du bergab alles platt fährst   

@gonzo63

Der Mann wächst seinen Herausforderungen   

Wir fahren heute erst durch das Dhünntal. Ab ungefähr Kilometer 5 geht es dann zur Sache. Dort sind dann ein paar giftige Anstiege, die Dir richtig Freude bereiten werden  

@all

Damit sind dann in der nächsten Woche folgende Feierabendrunden geplant:

06.07.   Ville mit *ploughman*

08.07.   Siebengebirge mit *spooky*

Das klingt doch mal wieder nicht schlecht.

Ansonsten könnte man noch überlegen, ob man am Samstag (ab 14.30 Uhr) irgendetwas lockeres macht, also 30 Kilometer bei 400-500 Höhenmeter und stressfreien Tempo. Wäre dann auch eine Sache für die Montagstruppe. Also, wenn Interesse besteht, überlege ich mir dann etwas.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Spooky (30. Juni 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @spooky
> 
> Da ich Donnerstag schon Urlaub habe und ohnehin vor meinen MTB-Abenteuer in der Schweiz noch bei H&S ein paar Ersatzteile kaufen muss, passt der Termin sehr gut.
> 
> 08.07.   Siebengebirge mit *spooky*



Hi Hardy,

eigentlich meinte ich ja denn 01.07 als Termin für die Feierabendrunde   

Ich werde gleich mal den Termin für morgen eintragen, ob ich nächste Woche (08.07) auch kann, wird sich am Wochenende entscheiden.


Gruss
Marco


----------



## ChristofM (30. Juni 2004)

@ hardy_aus_k

Hallo,
ich habe mir Deine Tourenkarten angesehen und frage mich wie Du sie wohl erstellst. Hast Du da ein Stück Software in dem man die Karten auch editiert? Oder scannst Du eine topografische Karte und bearbeitest sie mit einem Grafikprogramm?

Sorry falls die Frage naiv und die Antwort simpel sein sollte. Ich finde die Karten aber recht ansehnlich und würde gerne ähnliche erstellen.

Bis dann,

Christof


----------



## hardy_aus_k (30. Juni 2004)

@christofM

Ich nutze zur Planung Top50 und MagicMaps. Die Software besteht aus einem Viewer, der topographischen Karte und einem Höhenmodell. Der Viewer bietet Dir dann neben der Möglichkeit vielfältiger Darstellungen auch sogenannte Overlays zu erzeugen. Die Overlays beinhalten dann die selbst erstellten Touren.

Um mehr Informationen zu bekommen, kannst Du im Bereich "Elektronik und Technik" des Forums hereinschauen oder einfach mal die Begriffe in eBay eingeben. Dort sind hinter den Produkten ganz gute Funktionsbeschreibungen.

@spooky

Mit Donnerstag kann ich noch nicht zusagen, da ich erst unsere heutige Tour abwarten möchte. Wenn es irgendwie geht, werde ich mitkommen.

@mikkael

Schade, dass es bei Dir nicht klappt. Wir werden dann die heutige Feierabendrunde als Mikkael-Gedächnistour durchführen  

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Lythande (30. Juni 2004)

Hallo Hardy, 
Hallo andere alt eingessesene Forumsmitglieder,

wie ich sehe habt Ihr auch schon Christof kannengelernt. 

Es sieht jetzt so aus, das wir beide noch sehr viel trainieren und auch noch die Technik lernen müssen bevor wir uns an einer von Euren Touren beteiligen können / sollten. 

Wir wollen uns daher als eine Anfängergruppe zusammen tun. Ich denke, das der Bedarf dafür auch da sein wird. Siehe den Thread von Elli oder Ingo hier in diesem Unterforum.

Meine Fragen an Dich und Euch wäre daher, 

1. können wir einen sogenannten Anfänger Thread diesbezüglich aufmachen.
2. könnt ihr uns weitere Trainingstrecken nennen.
3. wäre der eine oder andere von Euch bereit uns eine kleine Nachhilfestunde in Sachen Technik zu geben? 
4. würde sich so ein Thread überhaupt lohnen?
5. gibt es andere Vorschläge?

Trotz Christofs und meiner Pleite am vergangenen Montag, würden wir gerne in dieser Richtung weitermachen um irgendwann Euer Level zu erreichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (30. Juni 2004)

Lythande schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Hardy,
> Hallo andere alt eingessesene Forumsmitglieder,
> 
> wie ich sehe habt Ihr auch schon Christof kannengelernt.
> ...


Tach auch,

zu 1) Warum denn nicht?
zu 2) Der Kottenforst (Bonn) ist z.B. ideal, da wenig Höhenunterschiede. Aber auch der Königsforst sollte gut gehen.
zu 3) Habe ja selber keine  
zu 4) siehe 1)
zu 5) Alles ist erlaubt!! Naja, fast  

MfG,
Armin


----------



## juchhu (30. Juni 2004)

Lythande schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Hardy,
> Hallo andere alt eingessesene Forumsmitglieder,
> 
> wie ich sehe habt Ihr auch schon Christof kannengelernt.
> ...



Tach zusammen,

als 'Meister' der Ringwälle biete ich Euch gerne Nachhilfestunden in Sachen Technik an. Ein bis zweimal die Woche ab 19:00 Uhr. Dauer 2 Stunden, Fahrleistung 10-20 km, da Fahrtechnik und nicht Strecke machen Programm ist.

Locations: Bensberg/Moitzfeld, Königsforst Bereich Untereschbach/Lüderich

Gleichgewichtsübungen, Brems- und Lenktechnik, Up- und Downhilltechnik, Stufenfahren, später Bunny-Hop, Drops und kleine Sprünge (wohlgemerkt kleine Sprünge!-)))

Nicht warten, sondern starten. Konditionsbedarf für diese 'Touren' muss nur in einem geringem Umfang vorhanden sein. Wichtig ist die Bereitschaft zum Anfang!-)))

Also mailt mich an, entweder hier in diesem Thread oder unter [email protected].

VG Martin


----------



## Lythande (30. Juni 2004)

Hallo Martin,

Find ich Klasse, dass Du Dich so spontan anbietest! Klar werde ich mit dabei sein, soweit mein Job das zu läst. Die nächsten 4 Wochen ist es unter der Woche kein Problem. Moitzfeld und Königsforst kann ich mit mehr oder weniger Problemen per Rad erreichen. Königsforst wäre mir allerdings lieber, da ich dann auf dem hinweg nicht schon Bergauf fahren müste   

Werde Christof heute Abend wenn wir den Königsforst erkunden über Deine Pläne informieren!

@ Armin

Kottenforst wäre eine gute Idee. War mal vor Jahren mit der Schule dort wandern. Damals war es nicht sehr anstrengend, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. 

So wir haben jetzt schon 2 Übungsgebiete. Eines im Süden und eines im Osten von Köln. Jetzt fehlt nur noch der Norden und der Westen! Was ist mit den Glessener Höhen? Können Anfänger dort üben?

In jedem Falle vielen lieben Dank für Eure Unterstützung!

Gruß

Sanne


----------



## juchhu (30. Juni 2004)

Lythande schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin,
> 
> Find ich Klasse, dass Du Dich so spontan anbietest! Klar werde ich mit dabei sein, soweit mein Job das zu läst. Die nächsten 4 Wochen ist es unter der Woche kein Problem. Moitzfeld und Königsforst kann ich mit mehr oder weniger Problemen per Rad erreichen. Königsforst wäre mir allerdings lieber, da ich dann auf dem hinweg nicht schon Bergauf fahren müste
> 
> ...



Hallo Sanne,

nun ich will Dir ja nicht direkt am Anfang die Motivation nehmen, aber um auf Singletrails talabwärts zu surfen, und dabei Haltungs-, Lenk- und Bremstechniken einzuüben, über Wurzel-, Schotter-, losen Sand- und Matschtrails mit kleinen Stufen zu fahren, müssen wir leider immer erst mal rauf auf den Hügel (ich will niemandem zu nahe treten, aber in den von mir vorgeschlagenen Locations gibt es keine Berge !-)))

Aber das Aufwärtsfahren verbinden wir direkt zu lernen, denn zum einen schauen wir uns direkt die einzelnen Übungspassagen an, zum anderen versuchen wir direkt auch unsere Uphilltechnik zu verbessern.

Da ich aber nur 2 Stunden ansetze, werden wir bestenfalls gerade mal 10-15 km effektiv (also ohne Anfahrt zu den einzelnen Übungspassagen) fahren.

Kein Grund zur 'Panik'!-))) 

Apropo Inhalt:

Pro Treffen versuche ich von allem etwas zu machen. Zwar wird es nach den ersten Grundtechniken zunehmend technischer, aber nur einen Aspekt zu vermitteln bzw. zu trainieren wird wahrscheinlich doch langweilig.

Mein Prinzip: Vom bekannten zum unbekannten und vom einfachen zum schwierigen.

Also nicht heute über 'ne Wurzel und morgen den 15m Drop!-)))

Apropo 15m-Drops und Sprünge, ich kann bzw. werde diese echten Downhilltechniken nicht vermitteln!-))) 

Wann soll es losgehen?

VG Martin

PS: Im Anhang sind die bevorzugten Locations (auch 'unsere Ostgebiete' genannt!-))) als Polygone markiert.


----------



## kitesun (30. Juni 2004)

Hallo Sanne, 

die Glessener Höhen bieten sich im Kölner Wester ideal für Anfänger an.

Vor zwei Wochen sind wir dort mit Hardy gefahren, letzte Woche fiel leider aus.

Entweder organisiert Hardy nochmals eine Tour, ansonsten kann ich das auch übernehmen, kenne dort fast jeden Weg, da es mein Heimhügel ist.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## gonzo63 (30. Juni 2004)

@hardy

bin soeben erst nach hause gekommen und hab mich deswegen, für die heutige Tour wieder austragen müßen  !!
Ist normal nicht meine Art, aber das wird mir dann doch zu stressig.

trotz allem eine schöne Tour, "gehabt zu haben" und hoffentlich wartet ihr nicht zu lange!

ich bitte um gerechte Bestraffung  !!

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Lythande (30. Juni 2004)

@ Martin,

Das mit dem Bergauf galt alleine für den Weg nach Moitzfeld! Ich mag das letzte Stückchen von der Saaler Mühle zum Schloß!    Spaß beiseite, Bergrauf ist echt nicht mein Ding. Einige der hier anwesenden Herren können Dir das sicher bestätigen. Ich brauch einfach Zeit oder ich muß halt schieben. Ich denke aber das dieses Problem so in ca. 4 - 5 Wochen besser wird.  

Ansonsten finde ich die Idee wie gesagt Klasse. Besonders, wenn die Möglichkeit besteht, mal einmal eine Stunde (z.B. wegen Spätdienst) zu verpassen und diese beim nächsten mal aufgeholt werden kann.

Wichtig ist mir, daß ich die Grundtechnik erlernen kann. Ich möchte möglichst wenige Schwalben in der Zukunft darstellen. 15 m Dops werde ich sicher nicht machen.

@ Frank,

Danke für die Info. Bin schon sehr gespannt auf die Ecke, auch wenn ich noch alles hasse, was mit berauf zu tun hat.  Die "blutige Anfängerin" ist nunmal eine Tatsache, die ich nicht verbergen kann!

Ich wünsche Euch eine Gute Nacht mit angenehmen Singletrails-Träumen!


----------



## hardy_aus_k (30. Juni 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

das war ein ganz heisser Ritt um die Dhünntalsperre. Letzlich sind 34 Kilometer bei 650 Höhenmeter zusammengekommen. Ihr habt alles aus mir herausgeholt. So soll es sein    







Wie immer gelangt Ihr über ein Klick auf das Photo zu den anderen Photos.

Nachdem ich dann meine Chronistenpflicht erledigt habe, werde ich jetzt erst einmal duschen gehen   

Gruß
Hardy

@lythande

Ihr könnt gerne hier denn Thread weiterbenutzen. Ich würde auch nicht von Anfängertouren sprechen, sondern es sind eben leichte Touren. Natürlich könnt Ihr ein eigenes Thread aufmachen, aber bedenke, dass viele hier auch gerne mal leichte Touren fahren, mich eingeschlossen. Durcheinander kommen wir hier schon nicht.

Letztlich ist der Thread aus der Anregung der Wehebachtalsperrentruppe entstanden, die es einfach praktischer finden, wenn die Feierabendtouren an einem Ort sind. Dann braucht man sich eben nicht durch die einzelnen Threads zu wühlen.

Abgesehen davon, nur die Touren, die über den Feierabendthread organisiert und bekanntgegeben werden, zählen für die Statistik   

Jetzt gehe ich endgültig duschen   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## zippi (30. Juni 2004)

Halloli,
jojo, das hat Spaß gemacht!   Da hast Du eine schöne Tour geführt, Hardy.   Überhaupt 'ne super Mannsch...äh, sorry Schnucki, ich meine Truppe. 

Nu haben wir ja ne Menge Pausenfotos. Außenstehende müssen denken, wir fahren zum Picknick. Also der Fotograf muß  beim nächsten mal frühzeitig als erster zu den fotogenen Stellen vorpreschen und die Action aufzeichnen.
Das ist doch mal wieder 'ne neue Konditionsaufgabe für Dich, Hardy. Oder Du montierst Selbstauslöserkameras im Wald  .


----------



## Franky-X (30. Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen,   

nun hab ich meine Zugangsdaten doch noch gefunden!  
War echt ne superschöne Tour heute, da dachte ich, ich würde die Dhünntalsperre kennen und bin doch an den besten Trails immer vorbeigefahren.

Bin auch noch nie mit so einer schnellen Truppe unterwegs gewesen. An meiner Kontition werde ich wohl noch ein bisschen zu arbeiten haben, auf dem Rückweg war ich dann schon ziemlich am Ende.

Freue mich schon auf die nächsten Touren mit euch.   

Beste Bikergrüße
                       Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spiridon64 (1. Juli 2004)

Hallo Miteinander,

habe gestern auch eine Feierabendtour gedreht, allerdings in München!   
Von der Praterinsel bin ich an der Isar Richtung Süden gefahren. Hinter dem Tierpark Hellabrunn (nach ca. 7km) war ich echt erstaunt, dort beginnt ein guter Trail. 
Letztendlích sind 25km zusammengekommen mit einem Schnitt von 21,3 km/h und einem Trailanteil von ca. 30%. Höhenmeter habe ich kaum machen können.

Am Wochenende stehen dann die Münchner Hausberge an, werde davon berichten, auch mit Fotos.  

Wünsche Euch noch viel Spass bei den Feierabendtouren mit Hardy und Co. 
Ab Ende Juli bin ich zumindest am Wochenende wieder dabei.

Grüsse

Christoph


----------



## Zachi (1. Juli 2004)

@Franky-X

Ist ja echt lustig, die ganze Zeit findet man hier kaum jemanden aus LEV. Dann zieht man weg und plötzlich werden es immer mehr. Wo redelst du denn so durch die Gegend?

Gruß Zachi


----------



## talybont (1. Juli 2004)

Yep, war eine nette Runde mit noch netteren Leuten  . Immer schön auf und ab, keine langen Anstiege. Da kann die Kette ruhig mal rechts bleiben  .
Bei Interesse stelle ich mal eine 7GB-Tour inkl. Hinterland für Dienstag rein. Einzuplanen sind dann etwa 40 km und gut 700-1000 hm, jenachdem, was gewünscht wird.

MfG,
Armin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (1. Juli 2004)

@talybont

Grundsätzlich ist das natürlich eine gute Idee, am Dienstag das 7G unsicher zu machen. In meiner koordinatorischen Funktion hier im Feierabendthread möchte ich aber darauf hinweisen, dass am Dienstag eine Feierabendrunde in der Ville geplant ist. Letztlich wäre mir persönlich deshalb der Mittwoch oder Donnerstag lieber.

Aber wahrscheinlich bin ich ohnehin der einzige Verrückte, der in der Woche alle Höhenmeter mitnimmt, die er bekommen kann. Aber die Feierabendtouren haben eben den großen Vorteil, dass Du vor den Marathonverrückten Ruhe hast. Da rettet dann einen immer die bevorstehende Dunkelheit   

@spiridon64

Dann war es also doch richtig, das MTB mit in den Süden zu nehmen. Das klingt bei Dir ziemlich beschaulich. Aber GA-Training muss sein !

Formal hättest Du natürlich die Runde anmelden müssen, wenn ich sie auch statistisch werten soll. Aber da ich davon ausgehe, dass ohnehin keiner nach München gekommen wäre, werde ich sie mitzählen   

@Franky-X

Ich kann Dich beruhigen, bei den steilen Anstiegen war ich auch an meiner Leistungsgrenze. Du warst also nicht alleine bei Deinen Qualen   

Aber anders geht es auch nicht. Mir bringt das immer wahnsinnig viel, was die Verbesserung meiner Leistung betrifft. Wenn ich alleine unterwegs gewesen wäre, wäre ich bestimmt öfters abgestiegen. Mit dem Gruppendruck geht es dann einfach besser   

@zippi

Mit dem Vorfahren vergesse mal wieder ganz schnell. Den Spaß können sich hier andere machen. Zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt meiner MTB-Karriere läuft das nicht.

Eigentlich hatte ich auch einige Actionphotos geplant und eine Stelle ausgeguckt. Im Linneftal war die Truppe dann im Singletrailrausch. Da wollte ich dann mit Photos nicht nerven.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Enrgy (1. Juli 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> ... Im Linneftal war die Truppe dann im Singletrailrausch...



wovon du mal ausgehen kannst. Ich pers. KANN da einfach nicht langsam runterfahren, das ist das absolute Highlight jeder Tour um die Dhünn, über 3km Speed-Singletrail bergab...     

Und danach bin ich so im Glücksrausch, daß ich um keinen Preis nochmal bergauf fahren will.   
Deshalb und weil ich mich ja vorgestern schon beim Trailcleaning verausgabt habe (49km mit immerhin 20,3er Schnitt trotz ständigem Anhalten) bin ich gestern den Chickenway unten lang gefahren.
Klasse fand ich die neuen Singletrails, die ich trotz 13 Jahren MTB-um-die-Dhünn auch noch nicht kannte.  


Bis zur nächsten Runde

Gruß Volker


----------



## talybont (1. Juli 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @talybont
> 
> Grundsätzlich ist das natürlich eine gute Idee, am Dienstag das 7G unsicher zu machen. In meiner koordinatorischen Funktion hier im Feierabendthread möchte ich aber darauf hinweisen, dass am Dienstag eine Feierabendrunde in der Ville geplant ist. Letztlich wäre mir persönlich deshalb der Mittwoch oder Donnerstag lieber.
> 
> Aber wahrscheinlich bin ich ohnehin der einzige Verrückte, der in der Woche alle Höhenmeter mitnimmt, die er bekommen kann. Aber die Feierabendtouren haben eben den großen Vorteil, dass Du vor den Marathonverrückten Ruhe hast. Da rettet dann einen immer die bevorstehende Dunkelheit



Ist schon auf Mittwoch verlegt! Ich kriege dich schon nach Königswinter  .

MfG,
Armin


----------



## raffic (1. Juli 2004)

Hallo,
hab jetzt schon öfters über eure Touren hier im Forum gelesen, die scheinen ja ganz schön zu sein mit ner Menge spass dabei.
Da ich zur Zeit sehr arbeitsmässig sehr eingespannt bin und dadurch wenig Zeit habe, hab ich mich noch nie gemeldet zum mitfahren.
Aber nächsten Mittwoch sollte es eigentlich funktionieren. Da ich auch noch nie im 7 Gebirge war würde mich das auch sehr interessieren.
Wo ,wann, wie trefft ihr euch oder wird das noch später bekanntgegeben?
Ok bis dann
raffic


----------



## hardy_aus_k (1. Juli 2004)

@raffic

Die Feierabendrunden werden immer als Fahrgemeinschaften eingetragen. Die Informationen findest Du unter folgendem Link:

http://www.mtb-news.de/fahrgemeinschaft/fgdetail.php?treffID=2033

Den Treffpunkt kannst den folgenden Karten entnehmen:



 



Gruß
Hardy

P.S.:

Schaue einfach in meinem Fotoalbum http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/500/ppuser/23987 nach, wenn Du mal Informationen brauchst. Dort findest Du eigentlich immer alle Parkplätze, die wir anfahren.


----------



## Handlampe (1. Juli 2004)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> Ist schon auf Mittwoch verlegt! Ich kriege dich schon nach Königswinter  .
> 
> MfG,
> Armin




GRRR, hab nächste Woche Spät   
...gibt also garnix mit Feierabendrunden... währ sonst Mittwoch gerne mitgekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (1. Juli 2004)

OFF TOPIC

@Handlampe

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag. Wollte er sich heimlich und leise davonstehlen, aber das haben wir gerade noch so verhindern können.

Also, immer zwei funktionierende Laufräder 'unter den Füßen' und immer ein feines Näschen für den nächsten guten Singletrail wünscht Dir

Martin alias juchhu


----------



## zippi (1. Juli 2004)

@Handlampe

Herzliche Glückwünsche auch von mir.


----------



## Enrgy (1. Juli 2004)

@ zippi
Wieder mal ein Fußball-desinteressierter...hoffentlich is der Driss bald vorbei...

Tja Uwe Hand- und Stirnlampe zu Juchemhausen, herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir!!   
Und nun gehst du schwer auf die 40 zu, da wird der Berg länger, steiler, das Bike rollt plötzlich nicht mehr so wie vor ein paar Jahren, die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit auf gleichen Touren fällt unverständlicherwiese um einige km/h, obwohl man genauso platt ist wie früher...
Doch ab 40 gehts wieder aufwärts! Spreche da aus Erfahrung *prust*


@ schnucki

Du wolltest gestern wissen, was für ein Foto wir auf dem Rastpilz machen wollen. Guckst du hieä:
http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/24792/size/big/sort/1/cat/3830

N`büschn posen muß uns alten Säcken ja auch erlaubt sein...


----------



## hardy_aus_k (1. Juli 2004)

Hallo Handlampe,

zu Deinem Geburtstag wünsche ich Dir alles Gute. Als Tourguide einer unserer Feierabendrunden im Siebengebirge hast Du natürlich eine besondere Ehrung vedient. Deshalb ist kein Speicherplatz zu schade, um Dich hier mal in voller Größe zu würdigen   







Liebe Grüße und einen schönen Geburtstag
Hardy


----------



## Spooky (1. Juli 2004)

@handlampe

   auch von mir.  


@all

Zur heutigen Feierabenrunde im 7GB haben sich immerhin drei Leute eingefunden (Thomas, Reinard und meine Wenigkeit). Der Rest fehlte (bis auf hardy) unentschuldigt.  

Vom Startplatz aus ging es zuerst hoch Richtung Kloster Heisterbach, kurz vorm Kloster sind wir jedoch links Richtung Mühlental abgebogen. Dann gings weiter über die Oberdollendorfer Weinberge zum Vinxeler Parkplatz. Als nächstes an Weil- und Stenzelberg vorbei - über die Margarethenhöhe - zur Finalen Abfahrt über die Breiberge.

Für die Statistiker: 24Km, 580hm, Netto-Fahrzeit: 1,35h. (halbe Stunde Pause wegen nem Reifenplatzer bei mir   )






Alles in allem eine schöne Tour mit netten Leuten, das schreit förmlich nach einer Wiederholung.   


Gruss
Marco

PS: weitere Fotos der Tour gibt`s hier: http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/4338/page/1


----------



## hardy_aus_k (1. Juli 2004)

@Spooky

Wenn ich Deinen Bericht lese, werde ich richtig neidisch. Ich habe mich dann eine Stunde auf dem Ergometer und Crosstrainer vergnügt, was natürlich kein Ersatz ist. Aber heute hatte ich einfach keine Chance um 17.30 Uhr in Königswinter zu sein.

Laufen eigentlich Thomas und Reinhardt hier auch im Forum herum (nicknames ?) oder sind es nur stille Beobachter und Geniesser   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooky (1. Juli 2004)

Hi Hardy,

thomas ist 'die-wade', reinhard ist glaub ich (noch) nicht angemeldet, ...


Gruss
Marco


----------



## Franky-X (1. Juli 2004)

Zachi schrieb:
			
		

> @Franky-X
> 
> Ist ja echt lustig, die ganze Zeit findet man hier kaum jemanden aus LEV. Dann zieht man weg und plötzlich werden es immer mehr. Wo redelst du denn so durch die Gegend?
> 
> Gruß Zachi




Hallo Zachi,

Zwischen Dhünn- und Sengbachtalsperre und durch die Wupperberge richtung Solingen und Müngstener Brücke.
Immer Donnerstags ab 18.00 und ab und zu Sonntags info´s unter
 
Dein Name kommt mir bekannt vor, kann es sein das Du ein Freund von Ruddie bist? Wenn Ja, dann sind wir auch schon mal zusammen an der Dhünntalsperre unterwegs gewesen.   

Gruß
Frank


----------



## talybont (2. Juli 2004)

Hallo Uwe,

alles Gute zum Geburtstag.  
Ich kann ja leider nicht auf jeden Rücksicht nehmen. Aber vielleicht bist Du für diese Tour ja auch schon zu alt.      


MfG,
Armin


----------



## Zachi (2. Juli 2004)

Franky-X schrieb:
			
		

> Zwischen Dhünn- und Sengbachtalsperre und durch die Wupperberge richtung Solingen und Müngstener Brücke.Immer Donnerstags ab 18.00 und ab und zu Sonntags info´s unter




Da bin ich auch meistens unterwegs. Und da fährst du dann immer mit dem Donnerstagstreff? Hatte das ja auch schonmal überlegt, aber wenn ich mir die Bilder ansehe, dann sind das immer ne Menge Leute / Macht das denn so richtig spaß.



> Dein Name kommt mir bekannt vor, kann es sein das Du ein Freund von Ruddie bist? Wenn Ja, dann sind wir auch schon mal zusammen an der Dhünntalsperre unterwegs gewesen.



Hatte auch schon überlegt, ob du vielleicht der Kumpel vom Markus bist, lag ich ja doch richtig.

Biste noch mal mit Ruddi unterwegs gewesen?
Du hattest doch mal was von einer Nachtfahrt an der Dhünntalsperre erzählt. Macht ihr sowas noch? Würde mich da gern mal anschließen. Ist bestimmt witzig.

Gruß Zachi


----------



## hardy_aus_k (2. Juli 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

damit kann ich dann auch ganz offiziell die Woche mit der Feierabendrundenstatistik abschliessen (oder tut sich heute Abend noch etwas   ):

hardy_aus_K / 14010 / 12 Runden  /  383 Kilometer  /  6350 Höhenmeter
blake69 / 5780 / 5 Runden  /  149 Kilometer  /  2800 Höhenmeter
enrgy / 4860 / 4 Runden  /  123 Kilometer  /  2400 Höhenmeter
spiridon64 / 4820 / 4 Runden  /  146 Kilometer  /  1900 Höhenmeter
on any sunday / 3800 / 3 Runden  /  105 Kilometer  /  1700 Höhenmeter
mikkael / 3770 / 3 Runden  /  96 Kilometer  /  1850 Höhenmeter
talybont / 3210 / 3 Runden  /  83 Kilometer  /  1550 Höhenmeter
schnucki / 2940 / 2 Runden  /  77 Kilometer  /  1400 Höhenmeter
jürgenK / 2580 / 2 Runden  /  69 Kilometer  /  1200 Höhenmeter
franG / 2520 / 2 Runden  /  71 Kilometer  /  1100 Höhenmeter
die wade / 2130 / 2 Runden  /  50 Kilometer  /  1130 Höhenmeter
spooky / 2130 / 2 Runden  /  50 Kilometer  /  1130 Höhenmeter
manni / 2160 / 2 Runden  /  58 Kilometer  /  1000 Höhenmeter
juchhu / 1750 / 2 Runden  /  50 Kilometer  /  750 Höhenmeter
gonzo63 / 1690 / 2 Runden  /  52 Kilometer  /  650 Höhenmeter
kitesun / 1690 / 2 Runden  /  52 Kilometer  /  650 Höhenmeter

Insgesamt wurden bei 14 Feierabendrunden 433 Kilometer zurückgelegt und  6980 Höhenmeter überwunden. An den Feierabendrunden teilgenommen haben 35 MTB'ler. 

Gruß
Hardy

P.S.:

Alle Teilnehmer mit einer Feierabendrunde führe ich aus Platzgründen nicht mehr auf. Da bitte ich um Verständnis. Aber es soll Euch eine Motivation sein mitzufahren


----------



## Enrgy (2. Juli 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> ...hardy_aus_K / 14010 / 12 Runden  /  383 Kilometer  /  6350 Höhenmeter...



Hi Hardy, sag mal was sagen eigentlich die Werte direkt nach den Nicknames aus? Bei dir also "14010". Werd da nicht schlau draus. Gefahrene Minuten könnens ja nicht sein, oder?


----------



## zippi (2. Juli 2004)

Das ist die Teilnehmernummer bei den Feierabendrunden  . Wie gesagt, die restlichen 13995 Teilnehmer, die nur einmal mitgefahren sind, hat er nicht aufgelistet.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (2. Juli 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

dann lege ich mal die Kalkulation offen:

Punktzahl = gefahrene Kilometer * 20 + Höhenmeter

Es ist eine Gewichtung der gefahrenen Strecke mit den erklommenen  Höhenmetern.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## juchhu (2. Juli 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> dann lege ich mal die Kalkulation offen:
> 
> ...



Herr je, wenn dass jetzt nicht mal eins auf die Zwölf gibt?

km * 20 + Höhenmeter???

He, IT-Profi, was für ein Teufel/Bug hat Dich denn da geritten???

Höhenmeter in die Bewertung nur einfach zu bewerten und Strecke zwanzigfach????

Also wenn schon, dann so:

Summe(n)= SQR(Tourlänge(1)²+Höhenmeter(1)²) + SQR(Tourlänge(2)²+Höhenmeter(2)²) + ... + SQR(Tourlänge(n)²+Höhenmeter(n)²)

VG Martin


----------



## Stefan_SIT (2. Juli 2004)

Hallo Hardy,
würde gerne mal an einer eurer Feierabendrunden teilnehmen. Macht ihr nächste Woche 'ne Tour?

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (2. Juli 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Summe(n)= SQR(Tourlänge(1)²+Höhenmeter(1)²) + SQR(Tourlänge(2)²+Höhenmeter(2)²) + ... + SQR(Tourlänge(n)²+Höhenmeter(n)²)



Hierbei handelt es sich nur um einen Ansatz zur Darstellung der verrichteten Arbeit. Da der Ansatz der Zeitdauer fehlt, kann keine Leistungsaussage getroffen!-)))

16-20 km in einer Stunde ist eben was anderes, als in einer Stunde mit dem MTB den Mount Everst im Himalaja rauf und wieder runter. Auch wenn die Strecken annäherend gleich sind!-)))

VG Martin


----------



## Enrgy (2. Juli 2004)

@ zippi

Aha, der Herr haben endlich WWW im Amt? Hab mich schon gewundert, woher auf einmal deine Posts am hellichten Tag herkamen. Oder hat dein neues Handy WWW-Funktionalität?


----------



## on any sunday (2. Juli 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Hierbei handelt es sich nur um einen Ansatz zur Darstellung der verrichteten Arbeit. Da der Ansatz der Zeitdauer fehlt, kann keine Leistungsaussage getroffen!-)))
> 
> 16-20 km in einer Stunde ist eben was anderes, als in einer Stunde mit dem MTB den Mount Everst im Himalaja rauf und wieder runter. Auch wenn die Strecken annäherend gleich sind!-)))
> 
> VG Martin




Iher seid ja alle krank oder kommt von eurem Job nicht los. ;-). (Mist, die Smilys funktionieren wieder nicht.)

Hier gehts doch noch um die simple Fortbewegung mittels 2 Rädern und einem einfachen Kettenantrieb auf möglichst nicht asphaltiertem Erdboden, oder? ;-) ;-).

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (2. Juli 2004)

@Stefan_SIT

Folgende Feierabendrunden sind in der nächsten Woche geplant

06.07.04    Ville mit ploughman

07.07.04    7G mit spooky

Beide Runden sind bereits als Fahrgemeinschaften eingetragen.

@juchhu

Wenn ich in meinem Leben nicht schon soviel über die Methodik bei der Bildung von Kennzahlen gestritten hätte, würde ich jetzt in die Diskussion einsteigen   

Ansonsten bin ich für jeden Vorschlag offen, solange es bei Punkt- und Strichrechnung bleibt. Für Simulationen stelle ich die Rohdaten gerne zur Verfügung.

Was Dein persönliches Schicksal betrifft, solltest Du Deine Energie in die Teilnahme von Feierabendrunden stecken und nicht in methodische Diskussionen. Du wirst Dich wundern, wie schnell Du in der Hitliste aufsteigst   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Stefan_SIT (2. Juli 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Stefan_SIT
> 
> Folgende Feierabendrunden sind in der nächsten Woche geplant
> 
> ...



Danke

Stefan


----------



## Handlampe (2. Juli 2004)

Ja ....wie gesagt...auch hier mal herzlichen Dank für all die netten Glückwünsche

Ich bin gerührt ...nicht geschüttelt

Freue mich schon auf die nächste gemeinsame Tour


----------



## hardy_aus_k (2. Juli 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

wenn ich *ploughman's* Beschreibung richtig interpretiert habe, müsste der Treffpunkt an folgendem Ort sein: 



 



Damit müsste für Dienstag alles klar sein.

Am Mittwoch geht es dann ins Siebengebirge. Sollte jemand noch aus Köln eine Mitfahrgelegenheit suchen, kann ich eine anbieten. Abfahrt wäre dann gegen 16.45 Uhr in der Nähe vom Friesenplatz.

Ich möchte nochmal darauf hinweisen, dass ich selbst in der Woche vom 11.07. - 16.07. wg. meines Urlaubs keine Feierabendtouren als Tourguide übernehmen kann. Da ist nun Eure Initiative gefragt.

Von der Truppe vom Montag höre ich hier nichts mehr. Wo bleibt denn die erste Fahrgemeinschaft? Oder trainiert Ihr alle heimlich, um dann zum großen Gegenschlag auszuholen?

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Handlampe (2. Juli 2004)

Da ich ja für die nächste Woche wegen Spätschicht leider ausfalle hab ich aber schonmal für den Mittwoch drauf (14.7.) wieder eine Tour im 7Gebirge reingestellt. Hab ja dann jetzt die Woche morgens ein wenig Zeit, die Gegend ein wenig unsicher zu machen und auf Wegesuche zu gehen. Hab da schon ein paar nette Stücke gefunden, die dann selbst der ein oder andere Eingeborene noch nicht kennt  

Also, hier gehts zur Anmeldung


----------



## talybont (2. Juli 2004)

@ hardy

Die Runde am 07.07. ist von mir, nicht von spooky  . Ich überlege mir mal eine Strecke mit so wenig 7GB und möglichst viel Hinterland wie möglich.

MfG,
Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (2. Juli 2004)

@handlampe

Damit kann ich nun beruhigt in Urlaub fahren und brauche dann nicht mit dem Firmenjet aus der Schweiz für eine Feierabendrunde eingeflogen werden  


@talybont

Verzeihe mir noch einmal meine Unkonzentriertheit  

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Ploughman (2. Juli 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> wenn ich *ploughman's* Beschreibung richtig interpretiert habe, müsste der Treffpunkt an folgendem Ort sein:
> 
> ...


Prima Hardy,

genau das ist der Treffpunkt. Mal ein Hinweis in eigener Sache. Die Ville leidet derzeit insofern unter dem Wetter, als das sie vollständig verkrautet, heißt, speziell die Wege, die man ansatzweise als Single Trail bezeichnen könnte, haben sich in ein von Brombeeren dominiertes Dickickt verwandelt. Ich hasse Brombeeren!!!!   (darum fresse ich sie auch kahl, sobald die Beeren reif sind.) Da ich nicht Volker Enrgy bin, ziehe ich leider nicht mit der Motorsense durch den Wald...daher bitte fahrtechnisch nicht zu viel erwarten, andererseits gut anfängertauglich. Konditionell an den Anschlag zu gehen, ist aber kein Problem, es bleiben auch noch genug Wege übrig. Bescheidene Frage, 16:45 ab Friesenplatz? Wenn ich ab Neumarkt fahre, brauche ich für die Strecke (incl. Ampeln etc) so 50 min (mit dem Fahrrad!). Wie und womit wollt Ihr denn anreisen?  

Gruß
Ploughman


----------



## hardy_aus_k (2. Juli 2004)

@ploughman

Wie läuft es normalerweise ab ? Treffpunkt ist um 16:45, Abfahrt ist dann nach bepacken zehn Minuten später, dann kommt der erste Stau, usw. Letzte Woche war meine Nettofahrzeit über eine Stunde. Ich will einfach keinen Stress.

Übrigens habe ich Respekt vor Deiner Leistung. Es sind genau 40,1 Kilometer lt. Routenplaner (direkter Weg über Autobahn). Das bedeutet dann einen 48er Schnitt  Wann startet eigentlich nochmal die Tour de France  ?

Meine Mitfahrangebot galt für Mittwoch ins Siebengebirge nicht für die Ville. Obwohl, am Mittwoch kann ich natürlich auch jemanden mitnehmen. Aber mit dem Zurückbringen ist das dann nicht ganz so günstig. Aber einen armen MTB'ler ohne Auto lasse ich natürlich nicht verkommen, da werden wir schon eine Lösung finden!

Mit den Wegen mache Dir mal keine Sorge. Als bekennender Waldautobahnenliebhaber habe ich damit die geringsten Sorgen  

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Manni (2. Juli 2004)

Hi,
ich kann leider nächste Woche erst ab Donnerstag wieder an Touren teilnehmen. Muß vorher meine Klausuren in trockene Tücher kriegen!

Würde mich aber sehr freuen wenn dann am Wochenende ne Tour stattfinden würde, dann eventuell auch mal was längeres.

Wenn niemand sonst ne Tour parrat hat könnte ich auch was vorschlagen, falls das eurer Hackordnung nicht zuwieder ist  
Könnte da die Wupperberge anbieten, ist dann aber ne recht schwere Tour (ca 1100hm 50km).


----------



## Franky-X (2. Juli 2004)

@ Zachi

Da bin ich auch meistens unterwegs. Und da fährst du dann immer mit dem Donnerstagstreff? Hatte das ja auch schonmal überlegt, aber wenn ich mir die Bilder ansehe, dann sind das immer ne Menge Leute / Macht das denn so richtig spaß.

Meistens sind wir 6-10 Biker (keine Anfänger), und die Touren sind je nach Trailanteil recht anspruchsvoll. Du brauchst Dir also keine Sorgen zu machen, das Du dich auf unseren Touren langweilst. Komm doch am nächsten Donnerstag einfach mal um 18.00 Uhr zum Bahnhof nach Opladen.   

Hatte auch schon überlegt, ob du vielleicht der Kumpel vom Markus bist, lag ich ja doch richtig.
Biste noch mal mit Ruddi unterwegs gewesen?
Du hattest doch mal was von einer Nachtfahrt an der Dhünntalsperre erzählt. Macht ihr sowas noch? Würde mich da gern mal anschließen. Ist bestimmt witzig.

Mit Ruddie war ich nicht mehr unterwegs, wir haben uns ein bißchen aus den Augen verloren.    
Die Nachtfahrten machen wir im Winter, wenn´s früh dunkel wird, jetzt im Sommer dürfte man erst so gegen 23 Uhr starten. Aber eine Überlegung wär´s schon wert. Schaun wir mal.   

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Franky-X (3. Juli 2004)

@ Hardy

Hallo, würde mich gerne für die Tour im 7Gb anmelden, leider bin ich vom Verkehrsaufkommen der A3 abhängig. Wenn die am Mittwochnachmittag zu ist (wie so oft) hab ich Pech gehabt   , sonst bin ich dabei. 

Gruß
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (3. Juli 2004)

@Manni

Ich kann Dich nur ermutigen eine Fahrgemeinschaft anzubieten. Meistens kommt dann eine nette Truppe zusammen, auch wenn Du bis unmittelbar vorher denkst, das wird nichts.

Dabei sind zwei Effekte zu berücksichtigen. Es gibt relativ wenige, die denken, dass sie gute Ortskenntnisse haben, um eine Fahrgemeinschaft anzubieten. Da ist jeder dann dankbar, wenn jemand bereit ist, den Tourguide zu spielen. Das andere Thema ist, dass sich viele die Teilnahme bis zum Schluss offen lassen.

Deshalb, einfach eine Fahrgemeinschaft eintragen, die tust was Gutes  

@Franky-x

Das ist eben der Nachteil des 7G. Deshalb zeichnet sich auch ab, dass wir bei den Feierabendrunden zwei Gruppen haben werden, bei denen es nur wenige Überschneidungen geben wird, eine im 7G und eine im Bergischen Land. Selbst der Bereich Königsforst ist für viele aus dem "Norden" schon unerreichbar.

Entschuldigung *on any sunday*, ich vergaß die Gruppe "Nordeifel"  Dort würde ich auch gerne mal mitfahren. Nur über die A4 ist der Bereich in der Woche für mich unerreichbar.

Vielleicht sollte wir hier ruhig öfters auf die Opladener Aktivitäten mal aufmerksam machen, weil auch das eine prima Sache zu sein scheint.

@All

Es hat sich wieder einiges getan, deshalb hier kurz die nächsten geplanten Touren:

06.07.04 Ville mit ploughman

07.07.04 7G mit talybont

14.07.04 7G mit handlampe

20.07.04 Wupperberge mit hardy_aus_k

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Enrgy (3. Juli 2004)

Franky-X schrieb:
			
		

> ... leider bin ich vom Verkehrsaufkommen der A3 abhängig. Wenn die am Mittwochnachmittag zu ist (wie so oft) ...




Wovon du an jedem Tag der Woche ausgehen kannst. Für zeitnahe Verkehrsinformation empfehle ich das hier:

http://www.autobahn.nrw.de/koeln.html

Doch Achtung, nicht nur die A3 ist zu (geht sogar meist noch), sondern auch die Zufahrt zur A59 ist meist dicht. Und bis Bonn gehts auch selten schneller als 100 im Feierabendverkehr.


----------



## Marco_Lev (3. Juli 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> 
> Von der Truppe vom Montag höre ich hier nichts mehr. Wo bleibt denn die erste Fahrgemeinschaft? Oder trainiert Ihr alle heimlich, um dann zum großen Gegenschlag auszuholen?
> ...



*meld*. also ich halte täglich mein wachsames auge auf diesen thread, und werde mich einklinken sobald sich wieder eine tour anbietet, die auf mein leistungsniveau zugeschnitten ist, also schön hösch...

ja und ansonsten trainiere ich ein wenig mit leuten, die schon jahre lang kein rad mehr gefahren sind. macht richtig spass die abzuledern   
ne, spass bei seite. bin fast täglich auf dem rad, und warte praktisch nur auf eine tour, die der montagstour ähnelt.

ps: bin auch immer spontan für ne tour um leverkusen zu haben, also wenn was abgeht, einfach bescheit sagen.

gruß marco


----------



## Ploughman (3. Juli 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @ploughman
> 
> Wie läuft es normalerweise ab ? Treffpunkt ist um 16:45, Abfahrt ist dann nach bepacken zehn Minuten später, dann kommt der erste Stau, usw. Letzte Woche war meine Nettofahrzeit über eine Stunde. Ich will einfach keinen Stress.
> 
> ...


Hardy,

was treibt dich zu der irrsinnigen Annahme, ich fahre mit dem Rad über die Autobahn zurück    . Respekt, welcher Ruf mir da vorauseilt   (...na ja, als ich noch 28 war und meinen 753er mit Campa Super Record fuhr, warum nicht  ?)! Die Zeit bezieht sich aber auf die Strecke Neumarkt-Liblar und dahin führt die Luxemburger Strasse oder auch als B265 bekannt. Die Entfernung beträgt dann auch nicht 40 sondern nur 19km. Normalerweise fahre ich aber über Gleuel und Kerpen zurück und erreiche auf dem Rückweg so eine Strecke von 30+km. Ich nehme mal an, die 40km sind's aus dem Kölner Norden, was mir immer noch viel erscheint, denn bis zum Parkplatz in Burscheid an der B51 fahre ich auch lediglich 44 km (diesmal vornehmlich über die A1).

Zur Waldautobahn: habe heute meine Streckenplanung abgeschlossen bzw. abgefahren. Es ist nicht nur Waldautobahn. Falls du einen Pulsmesser hast: er wird die 180er Marke knacken   .  Ansonsten: vielleicht sieht man sich morgen an der Tomburg, allerdings preferiere ich noch einen 100er+ Strassenroller, falls es trocken bleibt. 

Freue mich also auf alle, die am Dienstag dabei sind. Und noch mal: nicht bange machen lassen, die Tour ist auch speziell für Einsteiger gut geeignet, da es immer wieder wirklich harmlose Erholungsstücke gibt. Die richtig zähen Steigungen fehlen hier definitiv (und...schluchz...leider  ).

Gruß
Ploughman


----------



## hardy_aus_k (3. Juli 2004)

@marco_lev

Anbei habe ich mal eine Feierabendrunde ausgearbeitet, die mit Euch machbar sein sollte. Es sind 25 Kilometer bei 400 Höhenmeter geworden. Ein wenig Steigerung muss schon sein  

Wann ich die Feierabendrunde anbiete, kann ich noch nicht genau sagen. Wahrscheinlich klappt es nicht vor dem 22.07., da ich in der nächsten Woche ziemlich verplant bin und dann eine Woche in Urlaub bin.





@ploughman

Es ist immer noch nicht angekommen  Mein Mitfahrangebot war für die Feierabendrunde im Siebengebirge gemeint  

Mit dem 180er Puls muss ich Dich enttäuschen. Das wirst Du mit keiner Strecke schaffen. Als alter Mann ist bei mir bei 170 Schluss. 

Ob das am Sonntag klappt, steht wirklich noch in den Sternen.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## talybont (3. Juli 2004)

@ alle
Die Runde für Mittwoch steht. Habe heute nocheinmal Trailsuche und Trailreinigung betrieben und nette 41 km in 2:45 h (für mich gemütliches Tempo) zusammenbekommen. Dann ist mir in Rottbitze/Windhagen noch die_Wade begegnet, womit ja keiner rechnen konnte  (was hupt Der auch hinter mir rum  ). Hoffentlich kriegt er bald seinen Account hingebogen (Hinweis an die Moderatoren und Administratoren), damit er hier voll einsteigen kann.    

@ für die Nordlichter  
Ich habe ja das gleiche Problem, wenn ich nach Burscheid oder Altenberg fahre. Wenn die Bahn nicht frei ist, fahrt über Burscheid - Odenthal - Bergisch-Gladbach - Rösrath und in Lohmar-Nord wieder auf die A3. Ist so ziemlich der kürzeste Weg und vielleicht 20 Minuten länger. Ich brauche auf dieser Strecke etwa 60 Minuten bis Burscheid (auch im Feierabendverkehr, da kann es in Bergisch-Gladbach mal was enger werden).

MfG,
Armin


----------



## Ploughman (3. Juli 2004)

hardy_aus_k 
@ploughman
 
Es ist immer noch nicht angekommen :confused: Mein Mitfahrangebot war für die Feierabendrunde im Siebengebirge gemeint :D 
 
Mit dem 180er Puls muss ich Dich enttäuschen. Das wirst Du mit keiner Strecke schaffen. Als alter Mann ist bei mir bei 170 Schluss. 
 
Ob das am Sonntag klappt schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Hardy,
> 
> das habe ich schon kapiert, aber ich fahr mit dem Rad auch nicht über die Autobahn in's 7G in 50 min.  .
> 
> ...


----------



## hardy_aus_k (3. Juli 2004)

> Zitat von *ploughman*:
> böse alte Mann aus Pesch
> 
> 
> ...


Wann lernst Du, dass der alte Mann aus Esch kommt und nicht aus Pesch  

Welchen Umwerfer ? Welches innere Blatt ? Ich habe vorne nur ein Blatt und hinten Nabenschaltung. Ich brauche keinen Umwerfer. Mit meiner Torpedo-Dreigang komme ich super zurecht. 

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Lythande (3. Juli 2004)

@ Hardy,



			
				Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> Freue mich also auf alle, die am Dienstag dabei sind. Und noch mal: nicht bange machen lassen, die Tour ist auch speziell für Einsteiger gut geeignet, da es immer wieder wirklich harmlose Erholungsstücke gibt. Die richtig zähen Steigungen fehlen hier definitiv (und...schluchz...leider  ).



Da Du mich schon mal fahren gesehen hast, meinst Du ich könnte mir das zutrauen? Über wieviele Kilometer geht die Strecke? 

Wenn meine neuen Pedalen (die Alten sind seit letzten Montag verbogen) am Mittwoch da sind, würde ich gerne mitmachen. 

Bitte sei ganz ehrlich!

Liebe Grüße

Sanne

P.S.: Ploughman, sei nicht böse, dass ich Hardy frage, aber ich denke, er weis was ich meine.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (3. Juli 2004)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> ... Freue mich also auf alle, die am Dienstag dabei sind. Und noch mal: nicht bange machen lassen, die Tour ist auch speziell für Einsteiger gut geeignet, da es immer wieder wirklich harmlose Erholungsstücke gibt. Die richtig zähen Steigungen fehlen hier definitiv (und...schluchz...leider
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@lythande

Ich kann unseren Freund *ploughman* nicht endgültig einschätzen, da ich ihn nicht persönlich kenne. Leistungsmäßig scheint er eher in der ersten Liga zu spielen. Charakterlich habe ich nichts Negatives gehört. Aber er hat ein Problem mit der Lernfähigkeit. Er tut sich sehr schwer damit, dass mein Nachbar in Esch wohnt und nicht in Pesch  

Deshalb bleibt uns nichts anderes übrig, ihn beim Wort zu nehmen. Ich denke, dass er uns die Ville zeigen möchte und dass er nicht nicht die Ville umpflügen möchte.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Franky-X (3. Juli 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Wovon du an jedem Tag der Woche ausgehen kannst. Für zeitnahe Verkehrsinformation empfehle ich das hier:
> 
> http://www.autobahn.nrw.de/koeln.html
> 
> Doch Achtung, nicht nur die A3 ist zu (geht sogar meist noch), sondern auch die Zufahrt zur A59 ist meist dicht. Und bis Bonn gehts auch selten schneller als 100 im Feierabendverkehr.




@Engry

Danke für den Link,  

Ich hoffe die Daten sind recht zeitnah, ich habe da auf anderen URL´s schon schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Franky-X (3. Juli 2004)

@ Hardy,

sag mal, Du fährst tagsüber Mountainbike; Schreibst um 2.32 Uhr einen Eintrag, und änderst ihn um 6.03 Uhr bist Du ein Roboter oder brauchst Du keinen Schlaf???


----------



## hardy_aus_k (4. Juli 2004)

@Franky-x,

ich brauche in der Tat wenig Schlaf. Dann kommen noch Schlafstörungen dazu und das führt dann dazu, dass ich in der Woche oft nur drei oder vier Stunden schlafe. Ein wenig hole ich das dann am Wochenende nach.

@Montagsrunde

Um ein wenig das Gefühl zu bekommen, in einer Gruppe zu fahren, die einen 100% und mehr fordert, habe ich mich nun entschlossen, gleich bei der Ahrtour von *handlampe* mitzufahren.

Ansonsten denke ich immer mehr darüber nach, am Donnerstag eine Einsteigertour als Fahrgemeinschaft einzutragen.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Marco_Lev (4. Juli 2004)

guten morgen, freunde der leichten kost.
falls es heute nicht regnet, bzw. nicht allzu stark, werde ich heute ne runde so um die 30km drehen. wollte so gegen 15uhr losfahren. 
ort: leverkusen, auch köln möglich. 
falls jemand lust auf ne spantane, gemütliche sonntagstour hat, so möge er sich bitte melden. 

@hardy: die tour am donnerstag solltest du auf jeden fall starten. würde mich da gleich anschliessen.

gruß marco


----------



## Lythande (4. Juli 2004)

@ Hardy,



> ploughman = scheint eher in der ersten Liga zu spielen



Genau den selben Eindruck hatte ich auch schon. Daher ja auch meine vorsichtige Anfrage   



> ploughman = Charakterlich habe ich nichts Negatives gehört



Kann ich nicht viel zu sagen, aber im Thread von Elli hatte ich schon den Eindruck, das er sich auch um die Einsteiger bemüht. 



> Er tut sich sehr schwer damit, dass mein Nachbar in Esch wohnt und nicht in Pesch



Das mußt Du Ihm als nicht Kölner verzeihen. Immerhin ist ja nur Namentlich ein "P" der unterschied und die beiden Ortsteile liegen auch noch nebeneinander. 



> Ansonsten denke ich immer mehr darüber nach, am Donnerstag eine Einsteigertour als Fahrgemeinschaft einzutragen.



Fänd ich super Klasse!   Ich könnt Dich "knutschen"   

Ich brauche dringend meine neuen Pedalen! Morgen mal schnell zum D.O.C flitzen und welche kaufen.



> Schlafstörungen



Tut mir Leid zu hören, das Du da ein Problem hast. Hast Du mal das Hopfenbad von Kneip ausprobiert? Ich schlaf nach so einem Bad wie ein Baby!

@ marco

Wenn ich keinen Spätdienst hätte, dann hätte ich mich gerne angeschlossen. Ich hoffe Du hattest trotzdem Deinen Spaß!


----------



## Ploughman (4. Juli 2004)

Also liebe Leute,

als eingeschworener Asphaltfetichist und Schmallspurfanatiker gebe ich mich im Wald ganz friedlich, wobei mich das Profil meiner heimatlichen Wälder unterstützt. Richtig ist auch, dass ich im Jahr ein gewisses Kilometerpensum erreiche; ich habe aber die nötige Lebensreife (schwafel, schwafel...) um nicht mit jedermann um die Wette fahren zu wollen, insbesondere nicht dann, wenn ich eine Fahrgemeinschaft, die zumindest teilweise aus Neueinsteigern besteht, einlade.

So, und dann holen wir mal richtig aus, was unsere Anfänger denn so zu fahren gedenken (zum Autor: der ist im jungen Mannesalter regelmäßig mit anderen um die Wette gefahren...nie ganz vorne...und hatte auch mal 'ne Querfeldeinmeisterschaft durchgefahren...vor einem Vierteljahrhundert...).

Der Neueinsteiger denkt "oh, ich muß was für mich tun". Rennrad kommt aber für die meisten nicht in Frage, zu unbequem, zu "gefahrlich" wegen des vielen Verkehrs, und, und. Also muß ein Mountainbike her. Ganz chick, mit viel Federweg, Scheibe und so. Um damit so schön durch den Wald zu radeln, Naturerlebnis, etc. Dann stößt man auf andere, die Fahren aber nicht nur die schönen Wege, die biegen ab auf die Stolperpfade, die man vorher zu Fuß nicht runter wäre. "Toll, da will ich auch runter" und bautz liegt man auf der Nase. Das viele dieser "verrückten Marathonisti" ihr halbes Leben im Rennsattel verbringen um Kondition aufzubauen, wird gern mal übersehen und auch verschwiegen. Wenn ich total ausgepumpt oben ankomme, werde ich in der Abfahrt sicher keine Top-Performance bringen. Es erinnert manchmal so ein bischen an einen Kanuten, der sich gerade ein Kanu gekauft hat und meint, er müsse jetzt den Rheinfall bei Schaffhausen herunterfahren, vorher hat er ja auf dem Baggersee 'ne Eskimorolle versucht. Klar macht das Spass, so richtig am Anschlag wo runtersausen und das Adrenalin hochschiessen zu lassen, aber eigentlich wolltet ihr doch Rad fahren, oder? Es macht m.E. auch keinen Sinn zu üben, wie man am geschicktesten Wurzelwege hochfährt, wenn man's nicht mal auf dem Asphaltweg schafft. Das einzig sinnvolle Training ist Radfahren selber; Fahrtechnik kommt entweder ganz von selber (schaut mal wie Armstrong mit dem Rennrad eine Alpenwiese runterdonnert, wo's die meisten Biker zerlegen würde) oder wird ganz zum Schluß geübt. Klassischerweise übrigens im Winter...

Gruß
Ploughman


----------



## Enrgy (4. Juli 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Um ein wenig das Gefühl zu bekommen, in einer Gruppe zu fahren, die einen 100% und mehr fordert, habe ich mich nun entschlossen, gleich bei der Ahrtour von *handlampe* mitzufahren....




Da habt ihr aber Schei$$wetter bestellt...wohl gestern nich ordentlich aufgegessen (oder ausgetrunken   ) ?


----------



## Marco_Lev (4. Juli 2004)

Lythande schrieb:
			
		

> @ Hardy,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



danke,
bin sozusagen meine 'hausrunde' gefahren.
in wiesdorf gestartet---> opladen---> burscheider hauptstr. hoch (glaube die heisst so), bis 3km vor burscheid---> links in den nagelsbaum rein---> unten im tal links eingebogen, richtung diepentalsperre---> an der wietsche vorbei---> an der wupper entlang---> wieder richtung opladen---> ne runde um den silbersee---> an der bayarena wieder zur wupper---> und dann war ich auch schon wieder zu hause.
das sind dann so knapp 30km. keine schwierigen anstiege oder gefährliche passagen. ich finde die strecke enthält zuviel strasse. wenn jemand bessere strecken von wiesdorf aus kennt (max 40km), wäre ich für tipps dankbar. möchte nämlich nicht immer mit dem auto anreisen. über mitfahrer freue ich mich natürlich immer.

ps: wollte mir morgen einen geeigneten helm zulegen. kennt jemand einen guten laden in köln, oder kann mir jemand ne marke nennen, die gute helme bauen und kein vermögen kosten?

gruß marco


----------



## Lythande (4. Juli 2004)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> ps: wollte mir morgen einen geeigneten helm zulegen. kennt jemand einen guten laden in köln, oder kann mir jemand ne marke nennen, die gute helme bauen und kein vermögen kosten?
> 
> gruß marco



Hallo Marco,

hast Du Dich doch überzeugen lassen, das ein Helm angebracht ist?

Brauche leider auch einen neuen.   

Schau mal hier rein, hier haben diverse User bereits Ihr Wissen über die Kölner / Bonner Läden aufgelistet:

Köln / Bonner Fahrradgeschäfte 

oder alternativ:

weitere Fahrradgeschäfte? 

Bezüglich der Umgebung von Wiesdorf. Ich habe noch einige alte aber gute Radwanderkarten auf dem Speicher gefunden. Wenn Du möchtest, dann scann ich Sie Dir ein und schick sie Dir per E-Mail.

@ Ploughman

ich bin mir nicht ganz schlüssig, ob ich Dich ggf. mit meinem letzten Post verärgert habe. Sollte dies der Fall sein, dann bitte ich um Entschuldigung. Es sollte eigentlich nett und witzig gemeint sein. 

Deinen wie auch Hardy 's Ratschlag bezüglich des häufigen fahrens werde ich auch soweit wie möglich befolgen. Für Montag, Mittwoch und Freitag sind ja auch schon private Runden geplant. Es macht halt mehr Spaß in einer Gruppe zu fahren als alleine.

Liebe Grüße

Sanne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lythande (4. Juli 2004)

@ Marco,

habe gerade das Forum nach brauchbaren Tips zum Thema Helm abgesucht aber nichts richtiges gefunden.

Also erstmal solltest Du Deinen Kopfumfang (oberhalb der Augenbraun) messen. Ich habe mit ca. 56 cm einen M-Helm gehabt.

Persönlich habe ich einen Cratoni gehabt. Da hast Du ja gesehen wie gut er gehalten hat     und einen Lazer, den ich für zu unbequem halte. 

Mir waren bei meinem Kauf damals folgende Punkte wichtig:

* Möglichst gut belüftet sein. Ein Netz im vorderen Teil wäre von Vorteil. Beispiel eine Biene fliegt zufällig in einen der Schlitze und sticht zu. 

* Es sollte ein Band um den Kopf herumlaufen und hinten durch ein Rädchen individuel feststellbar sein.

* Dann sollte der Helm weiterhin auch unter dem Kinn gut zu schließen und fest anliegen sein.

*ein Sonnenschutz ist auch nicht verkehrt. Da es auch ein guter Schutz gegen Äste darstellt.

* Er sollte nicht zu schwer sein!

* Er darf nicht auf dem Kopf wackeln sondern muß fest aber angenehm anliegen.

* Giro bietet glaube ich noch einen zusätzlichen Service: Wenn Du innerhalb von einem Jahr nach dem kauf gestürzt bist, dann kannst Du den Helm einschicken und bekommst einen neuen 50 % billiger (habe ich auf meiner eben durchgeführten Suche irgendwo gesehen)

* Wichtig: Nach jedem Sturz auf den Kopf, sollte der Helm ausgetauscht werden, da es innere Bruchstellen geben kann, die man von aussen nicht erkennt. 

Das Beste ist wirklich, Du gehst in einen Laden und läst Dich beraten und anschließend hilft nur durchprobieren bis Du den für Dich am besten passenden Helm gefunden hast.

Ich hoffe, der eine oder andere hier, kann meine laienhafte Sprache noch in eine Fachsprache umwandeln, damit Du nicht ganz komisch im Laden angeschaut wirst.   

Liebe Grüße

Sanne

P.S.: Versuch mal in einem Laden an einen Katalog zu kommen, meistens stehen da nützliche Tips oder Anmerkungen drin.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (4. Juli 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

dann halten wir den Donnerstag fest. Ich werde eine entsprechende Fahrgemeinschaft eintragen.

Ausgangspunkt der Feierabendrunde ist Hilgen. Wir werden zunächst nach Glüder herunter fahren, um dann weitgehend auf der linken Wupperseite bis zur Müngestener Brücke zu gelangen. Auf dem Rückweg geht es dann an der rechten Wupperseite zurück bis Burg, um dann an der Sengbachtalsperre vorbei zurück nach Hilgen zu kommen.

Ich schätze das werden 25 Kilometer bei ungefähr 300 Höhenmeter werden. Also ist die Sache auch für Anfänger und leicht Fortgeschrittene MTB'ler geeignet.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## talybont (5. Juli 2004)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> Der Neueinsteiger denkt "oh, ich muß was für mich tun". Rennrad kommt aber für die meisten nicht in Frage, zu unbequem, zu "gefahrlich" wegen des vielen Verkehrs, und, und. Also muß ein Mountainbike her. Ganz chick, mit viel Federweg, Scheibe und so. Um damit so schön durch den Wald zu radeln, Naturerlebnis, etc. Dann stößt man auf andere, die Fahren aber nicht nur die schönen Wege, die biegen ab auf die Stolperpfade, die man vorher zu Fuß nicht runter wäre. "Toll, da will ich auch runter" und bautz liegt man auf der Nase. Das viele dieser "verrückten Marathonisti" ihr halbes Leben im Rennsattel verbringen um Kondition aufzubauen, wird gern mal übersehen und auch verschwiegen. Wenn ich total ausgepumpt oben ankomme, werde ich in der Abfahrt sicher keine Top-Performance bringen. Es erinnert manchmal so ein bischen an einen Kanuten, der sich gerade ein Kanu gekauft hat und meint, er müsse jetzt den Rheinfall bei Schaffhausen herunterfahren, vorher hat er ja auf dem Baggersee 'ne Eskimorolle versucht. Klar macht das Spass, so richtig am Anschlag wo runtersausen und das Adrenalin hochschiessen zu lassen, aber eigentlich wolltet ihr doch Rad fahren, oder? Es macht m.E. auch keinen Sinn zu üben, wie man am geschicktesten Wurzelwege hochfährt, wenn man's nicht mal auf dem Asphaltweg schafft. Das einzig sinnvolle Training ist Radfahren selber; Fahrtechnik kommt entweder ganz von selber (schaut mal wie Armstrong mit dem Rennrad eine Alpenwiese runterdonnert, wo's die meisten Biker zerlegen würde) oder wird ganz zum Schluß geübt. Klassischerweise übrigens im Winter...


Da muss ich voll und ganz zustimmen. Seit Februar besitze ich auch ein Rennrad. Vorher nur MTB, allerdings auch so 6000-7000 km im Jahr. Doch dieses Jahr werden es mehr. Vor allem es werden viel mehr Grundlageneinheiten. Und eben diese bringen einen weiter. Ich komme auch nicht mit Technik einen steilen Wurzeltrail hoch, sonder mit Ausdauer und roher Gewalt  . Und wenn mann dann oben nicht total platt ist, kommt man auch besser wieder runter.
Und was fast noch wichtiger ist, haltet die Regenerationszeiten ein, sonst gibt das keinen (drei Tage biken, einen Tag Pause).

MfG,
Armin
PS.: Wo sich das TT gestern im Sauwetter vergnügt hat, habe ich knapp sechs Stunden auf dem RR gesessen, davon nur aber eine halbe im Regen. Aber ich finde schon, dass Ihr das nächste Mal eure Teller leer machen solltet!


----------



## Handlampe (5. Juli 2004)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> PS.: Wo sich das TT gestern im Sauwetter vergnügt hat, habe ich knapp sechs Stunden auf dem RR gesessen, davon nur aber eine halbe im Regen. Aber ich finde schon, dass Ihr das nächste Mal eure Teller leer machen solltet!



Pah, alter Drückeberger... so schlimm war es jetzt auch wieder nicht, hat ja erst auf dem Steinerberg angefangen zu regnen.


----------



## talybont (5. Juli 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Pah, alter Drückeberger... so schlimm war es jetzt auch wieder nicht, hat ja erst auf dem Steinerberg angefangen zu regnen.


Und wann kommt der, nach einer Stunde Fahrzeit?  

Nene, außerdem wollte ich nicht mit dem Hardtail in Terra Incognita vorstoßen. Mein Storck wartet auf einen neuen Steuersatz, nachdem der alte regelrecht eingeschnappt ist.  
Aber Du weißt ja, der 18.07. und Altenkirchen naht.

MfG,
Armin


----------



## gonzo63 (5. Juli 2004)

@marco



			
				Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> wenn jemand bessere strecken von wiesdorf aus kennt (max 40km), wäre ich für tipps dankbar. möchte nämlich nicht immer mit dem auto anreisen. über mitfahrer freue ich mich natürlich immer.
> 
> Komme wie du weißt auch aus Wiesdorf und habe, in der Leverkusener Umgebung schon einige km abgedreht! Deine beschriebene Hausrunde kenne
> und fahre ich auch des öfteren und den Straßenanteil kann man extrem kürzen, indem man einfach durch das Wiehbachtal bis hoch nach Burscheid fährt! Etwas verlängern kann man die Tour, indem man einen Schlenker bis SG-Glüder macht und von dort entlang der Wupper über Leichlingen zurück fährt. Man kommt dann auf ca. 55 km, die aber auch für Anfänger fahrbar sind, da überwiegend flach mit wenigen Anstiegen.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (5. Juli 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

MTB ist nun einmal eine Outdoorsportart, da bleibt es dann nicht aus, dass es auch einmal regnet. Letztlich entscheidend in den Situationen ist dann, dass die richtigen Entscheidungen getroffen werden und dass die Ausrüstung vorhanden ist, um die Sache halbwegs erträglich zu machen.

Die Erfahrung zeigt, dass es nichts nützt, am Ende eines Gelages noch die letzten Tropen Bier aus dem Fass zu quetschen. Meistens gibt das dann nur Kopfschmerzen und das Wetter wird trotzdem schlecht. Was natürlich hilft ist, dass enrgy zu Hause im Warmen sitzt, mit uns mitfühlt und aufmerksam am Regenradar die Entwicklung verfolgt.

In der gestrigen Situation haben wir aus meiner Sicht die richtigen Entscheidungen getroffen. Da muss ich nochmal handlampe ein Kompliment als Tourguide machen, da er sich bei der weiteren Planung an den Mitfahrern orientiert hat, die den schnellsten und direkten Weg zum Ausgangspunkt fahren wollten.

Bezüglich der Ausrüstung waren wir nicht alle auf die Situation vorbereiten. Gestern hätte ich das erst Mal gut Armlinge und Beinlinge gebrauchen können. Am Steiner Berg war es nach der Pause ziemlich kalt. Auch denke ich, dass es bei den Witterungsverhältnissen ratsam ist, Regenjacken einzustecken. Die Dinger wiegen nicht viel und schützen aber gegen Kälte und Nässe. Aber auch da sind die Geschmäcker unterschiedlich. Es gibt wohl ein paar Hartgesottene, die da ziemlich schmerzfrei sind. Ich selbst bin da eher ein Weichei und muss deshalb gut ausgerüstet sein.

Wie auch immer, die gute Stimmung in der Truppe hat die widrigen Wetterbedingungen locker wettgemacht, womit es dann für mich eine gelungene Veranstaltung geworden ist.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Ploughman (5. Juli 2004)

Lythande schrieb:
			
		

> @ Ploughman
> 
> ich bin mir nicht ganz schlüssig, ob ich Dich ggf. mit meinem letzten Post verärgert habe. Sollte dies der Fall sein, dann bitte ich um Entschuldigung. Es sollte eigentlich nett und witzig gemeint sein.
> 
> ...


Hallo Sanne,

du hast mich keineswegs verärgert, warum auch? Ich wollte nur ausdrücken, ihr macht euch zu viele Gedanken. Nicht nur du, die (überspitzt) Spezialkurse im Treppenhausfahren nehmen will und gleichzeitig verzweifelt nach dem Lift sucht, auch Freund Hardy_aus_P (Har, har!   ) versucht seine Form (die ich nicht kenne) durch ein raffiniertes Punktesystem zu steigern (sie auch Kommentar von on_any_sunday aus Esch  ), Leute macht euch nicht so verrückt. Grundlagenausdauer ist keine Theorie, sondern sie muß vorhanden und erarbeitet werden. 

Sicher ist es gut und nett gemeint und wirkt m.E. trotzdem pfauenhaft, wenn man dem "Anfänger" dann zeigen will, welche Tricks man kann (...ich kann mit einer Hand fahren...und ich sogar freihändig...toll...), besser ist es meines Erachtens vernünftig miteinander zu fahren, geeignete Strecken zu wählen, vielleicht mal einen Tipp geben und die Leute auch zu fordern aber eben nicht zu stressen. Ohne Fordern kein Training, ist wie dass Mißverständniss mit dem Puls: es geht eben auch beim Ausdauertraining nicht nur darum einen zu hohen Puls zu vermeiden, es kann auch erstaunlich anstrengend (vor allem charakterlich) sein, ihn auf einem konstanten (gemäßigten) Level oben zu halten.

So, will hier aber weder meine Memoiren posten noch ein neues Radsportbuch herausgeben, sondern nur ganz entspannt in der Gruppe - weil mehr Funfactor - durch den Wald düsen. Und dieser Funfactor wird z.B. dadurch gefördert, dass einer mal im Schlammloch stecken bleibt usw. Also kannst dich ruhig anschließen  .

@Talybont
Ehrgeizig seid Ihr Jungspunde. Mir haben vier Stunden ganz ohne Regen    gereicht...und habe auch einen vergnügten Gesichtsausdruck bekommen, als es gegen 15:00 angefangen hatte zu pissen...da fährt doch noch jemand, dachte ich mir  

Gruß
Ploughman


----------



## talybont (5. Juli 2004)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> @Talybont
> Ehrgeizig seid Ihr Jungspunde.


...manche würden auch bescheuert dazu sagen. Tatsache ist, dass ich mit drei Freunden (2x Osnabrück, 1x Brühl) in Duisburg bei 24h-Rennen starte. Und von nix kommt nix.
Also fahre ich mit dem RR Grundlage und mit dem MTB Kraft und Sprint. Ist für viele in der Gruppe vieleicht manchmal anstößig (was macht der Depp denn jetzt schon wieder?  ), aber so ein paar Intervalle müssen halt sein. Und ich kann mich alleine nunmal nicht quälen. Aber ich warte auch immer wieder auf die Anderen. Nur gibt es auch immer noch zuviele, die auf mich warten müssen, und daran wird gearbeitet!  

Trotzalledem, der Spass steht im Vordergrund. Nur, ohne Form weniger Spass!

MfG,
Armin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (5. Juli 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

anbei erhaltet Ihr die notwendigen Informationen zu unserer geplanten Feierabendrunde am 08.07.2004:



 

 



Gruß
Hardy


----------



## kitesun (5. Juli 2004)

Hallo Hardy, 

da werde ich wohl morgen und am Donnerstag mitfahren.

Am Samstag bin ich mit einem Kumpel die Tour vom letzten Montag (rund um Dabringhausen) abgefahren und - oh Wunder - nicht verfahren, obwohl wir uns dort überhaupt nicht auskennen. Deine ausgezeichneten Pläne machen es möglich.

Es hat aber pünktlich zur Abfahrt stark angefangen zu regnen und der lange Singletrail bei der Rückfahrt hatte es echt in sich. Wie können Wurzeln nur so rutschig sein.

Bis morgen
Frank


----------



## Enrgy (5. Juli 2004)

@ Handlampe

Frage zur Tour am 14.7. in KöWi:
Was isn das mit den 3 Teuros für die Schiffspassage? Für Hin+Rückfahrt, oder gehts nur 1x per Schiff und 1x per Brücke übern Rhein?


----------



## Ellie (5. Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

hab ich da eben richtig gelesen, hier gibt's ne Anfängertour? Würde mich Euch supergerne mal anschließen, bin nämlich auch noch eine von den richtig eingefleischten Anfängern   . 
Einen herzlichen Gruß natürlich noch an Ploughman. Ich kann nur bestätigen das du wirklich gaaaanz vernünftig durch die Ville fährst und wenns sein muß auch jede schwierige Passage ankündigst   .

Viele Grüße, Ellie


----------



## hardy_aus_k (5. Juli 2004)

@Ellie

Die Feierabendrunde am Donnerstag ist auf MTB'ler wie Dich zugeschnitten. Da kann ich Dich nur ermutigen, sich uns anzuschliessen.

Die Feierabendrunde soll dazu dienen, Euch langsam mit den Strecken vertraut zu machen. Die Anstiege werden wir in aller Ruhe angehen. Die eigentliche Grausamkeit der Feierabendrunde kommt zum Schluss. Dadurch kannst Du die ersten zwei Drittel einfach nur geniessen   

Den Schlussanstieg werden wir jedoch dadurch entschärfen, dass wir an der Sengbachtalsperre eine kleine Pause einlegen, um Kraft zu schöpfen.

@enrgy

Du hoffst wohl durch eine zweimalige Passage über den Rhein zumindestens zweimal Pause zu haben   

@kitesun

Schön, dass es noch jemanden gibt, der nassen Wurzeln skeptisch gegenübersteht   

Es freut mich, dass Du die Feierabendrunde nachgefahren bist. Letztlich ist es auch die Intention der Feierabendrunden, Euch mit dem Gelände vertraut zu machen, damit Ihr dann selbst und mit anderen MTB'lern die Strecken fahren könnt.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## gonzo63 (5. Juli 2004)

@all

..würde (will) am Donnerstag gerne wieder dabei sein, muß aber gleich erstmal
klären ob ich Urlaub bekomme. Habe diese Woche (bis einschl. Do) Nachtschicht und hoffe es sind genügend Leute da!!
Werde das gleich direkt klären und hoffe mich dann nachher noch eintragen
zu können.

Gruß Jürgen

PS: "Drückt mir mal die Daumen!!"


----------



## Ploughman (5. Juli 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Ellie
> 
> Die eigentliche Grausamkeit der Feierabendrunde kommt zum Schluss.
> 
> ...


Hi Hardy,

schöne Anregung...

@Ellie
...du lebst????   Würde mal sagen, die Dienstag-Tour(=> morgen) ist genau richtig  .

@all
dann freuen wir uns mal auf eine Schönwetterrunde mit optimalen Bodenverhältnissen (leicht feucht, kein Staub, kein Schlamm, optimale Traktion).

Ciao
Ploughman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (5. Juli 2004)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> @Talybont
> Ehrgeizig seid Ihr Jungspunde. Mir haben vier Stunden ganz ohne Regen    gereicht...und habe auch einen vergnügten Gesichtsausdruck bekommen, als es gegen 15:00 angefangen hatte zu pissen...da fährt doch noch jemand, dachte ich mir
> 
> Gruß
> Ploughman



Hier spricht der böse Mann aus Esch.  

Dir ist wohl klar, das bei der nächsten Ausfahrt dir die erste, tiefe Pfütze gehört.


----------



## gonzo63 (5. Juli 2004)

@all

Es hat geklappt  ,hab meinen Urlaub und bin am Donnerstag dabei!!
Werde diesmal meine Digi-Cam dabei haben und ein paar Foto´s machen.

.....in der Hoffnung auf besseres Wetter....!

Gruß an alle
Jürgen


----------



## mikkael (5. Juli 2004)

Tja, die Feierabendrunden werden immer früher, für mich fast unmöglich aus'm Düsseldorfer-Flachland zu erreichen.. 17:30?? hä? *Ich möchte so Urlaub machen, wie ihr arbeitet!* Oder wollt ihr Kölner nur unter euch sein?? ähm, was sagt Jörg dazu??



@Hardy
nach meiner unentschuldigten langen Abwesenheit muss ich mich wohl mit kleineren Ründchen an deinen Ausdauer heranarbeiten..  

@Michael (böse Kasperle aus Esch!)
Tiefe Pfütze? *Meine Spezialität!*   
Schreib Du doch was fürs Wochenende aus, mit schönen leckeren Trails, WBTS, DTS, SBTS. Da Volker am Samstag die "nicht-ganz-schwindelfreien" nicht mitnimmt und exklusiv nur mit technisch Begabten tourt, wäre so was ideal für mich und für meinen Neopren-Anzug! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## Marco_Lev (5. Juli 2004)

hi ho,
hab mich eingetragen zu der tour am donnerstag. 
treffpunkt ist der parkplatz von der letzten montagstour mit hardy, ja?
nur das ich mich nicht wieder verfahre   
gruss marco


----------



## hardy_aus_k (5. Juli 2004)

@mikkael

Wenn Du mal genauer hinschaust, sind die frühen Feierabendrunden immer im Siebengebirge. Selbst bei meinen großen Freiheiten im Job ist das immer wieder eine Herausforderung. Ich stelle deshalb mal die These auf, dass je südlicher Du kommst, desto weniger wird gearbeitet   

Wenn Du bereit bist, für eine Feierabendtour ins Siebengebirge zu kommen, werden unsere Tourguides *handlampe* oder *talybont* sich bestimmt auch für einen späteren Startpunkt begeistern lassen. Für einen Ehrengast sollte es möglich sein.

Meines Wissens könnte *on any sunday* für Samstag am Nachmittag und Sonntag eine Tour ausschreiben. Startpunkte wären dann in Riffenmatt und Umgebung. Ich wäre dann zwangsweise auch dabei   

@gonzo63

Schön, dass Du dann die Digicam schleppst   

Hast Du eigentlich inzwischen das Problem mit der jgp-Komprimierung gelöst?

@ploughman

Ich finde es optimal, wenn die Grausamkeit zum Schluss kommt. Dann kann jeder ohne Risiko antesten, was er inzwischen drauf hat.

@marco_lev

Der Startpunkt ist diesmal direkt in Hilden kurz hinter dem Abzweig nach Witzhelden. Von unseren letzten Startpunkt sind es ca. 3 Kilometer.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## gonzo63 (5. Juli 2004)

@hardy

Na ja, so schwer ist die ja auch nicht. Ich hoffe nur das ich wieder vorne dabei bin um sie auch zu nutzen  . Aber spätestens bei der Pause kommt sie dann zum Einsatz  .
Mit den Bilder hat´s sich erledigt, geht im Prinzip ganz einfach, muß mich
nur etwas genauer damit beschäftigen.

Werde am Donnerstag wohl ohne Auto kommen und mich schon mal warm fahren. Freu mich schon auf die rasante Abfahrt zum Tunnel, unter der A 1,
durch (wenn´s da lang geht)  . Bin da schon mal alleine runter, macht nen riesen Spaß!!
Dafür graust es mir schon vor dem, von dir angekündigten, letzten Anstieg  !

@marco
hab dein pm gerade erhalten.
Wenn es dir nicht zuviel wird, fährst am Donnerstag von Lev aus mit dem Bike. Nachher, auf dem Rückweg, geht´s sowieso nur bergab und km-mäßig, denk ich mal, kommen wir dann so auf 60. Bin ich schon gefahren und ist halb so wild!
Außerdem sind wir dann schon auf Betriebstemperatur und wie heißt es doch:
"nur die harten komm´n in Gart´n"  

lass von dir hören!

gruß Jürgen


----------



## Marco_Lev (6. Juli 2004)

gonzo63 schrieb:
			
		

> @hardy
> 
> @marco
> hab dein pm gerade erhalten.
> ...



hi jürgen,
na da lass ich mich doch mal nicht lumpen. habe ja urlaub, kann ich mich also mal so richtig verausgaben 
hauptsache wir fahren früh genug los, so dass wir ganz geschmeidig bis zum startpunkt radeln, und ich nicht schon am anfang der tour angeknackst bin.
wann und wo wir uns dann treffen, können wir ja per pm ausmachen.
gruß marco


----------



## Handlampe (6. Juli 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> @ Handlampe
> 
> Frage zur Tour am 14.7. in KöWi:
> Was isn das mit den 3 Teuros für die Schiffspassage? Für Hin+Rückfahrt, oder gehts nur 1x per Schiff und 1x per Brücke übern Rhein?



Hi Volker 

Es gibt eine doppelte Schiffspassage, also auch doppelte Pause   
Eine einfache Übersetzung .... über den Rhein mein ich jetzt, kostet ca. 1.50 EU

Wenn es natürlich Allgemein gewünscht wird, können wir die Tour auch gerne um eine halbe Stunde nach hinten verlegen. 
Is bei mir halt immer das Problem, das ich ja noch die 20km mit dem Radl nach Hause muss, und im Dunkeln doch soviel Angst habe.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (6. Juli 2004)

@Marco_Lev und gonzo63

Um Euch dann zufrieden zu stellen, werden wir dann beim nächsten Mal eine Tour mit mindestens 500 Höhenmeter durchführen   

Schön zu hören, dass es wieder zwei Kandidaten mehr gibt, die mich den Berg hochschieben können   

@handlampe



> ... Is bei mir halt immer das Problem, das ich ja noch die 20km mit dem Radl nach Hause muss, und im Dunkeln doch soviel Angst habe ...



Schalt doch einfach Deine Handlampe ein   

Nächste Woche geht es wg. Urlaub nicht. Grundsätzlich fahre ich immer über die A555 zurück und kann Dich dann noch ein gutes Stück mitnehmen oder bei Dunkelheit und nicht funktionierender Handlampe eben bis Alfter bringen.

Aber *Mikkael* müsste sich erst einmal outen, wann er überhaupt eine Chance hätte, am Ausgangspunkt im Nachtigallental zu erscheinen.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (6. Juli 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Volker
> 
> Es gibt eine doppelte Schiffspassage, also auch doppelte Pause
> Eine einfache Übersetzung .... über den Rhein mein ich jetzt, kostet ca. 1.50 EU
> ...



Mir ist der Sinn zwar noch nicht klar, aber nun gut. Willst Du in den Kottenforst oder Richtung Rolandsbogen?
So teuer ist die Fähre Mehlem/Königswinter nicht, zumindest nicht für Hin und Zurück. Billiger sind aber auf jeden Fall Linz und Rheinbrol. Aber dann wird das nichts mehr mit dem im Hellen daheim.  

@alle
Ich persönlich finde Feierabendrunden vor 18:00 auch nicht OK, da muß ich immer so hetzen. So 18:00 bis 18:30 ist schon eine Topzeit. Und von wegen, bei uns wird nicht so lange gearbeitet   !

MfG,
Armin


----------



## mikkael (6. Juli 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Aber Mikkael müsste sich erst einmal outen, wann er überhaupt eine Chance hätte, am Ausgangspunkt im Nachtigallental zu erscheinen.



@hardy
Keine Illusionen! Viel Spass und nochmals vielen Dank für das Angebot!

VG Mikkael


----------



## marco w. (6. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

würde mich heute gerne anschließen, nur weiß ich leider nicht wo der Treffpunkt liegt. Kann ich da bitte eine kurze Info zu bekommen. Vielen Dank im voraus, komme aus Richtung Brühl.

Schön wäre auch eine Kontakt-Mobil-Nummer (evtl. als pm), für den Fall, dass ich es doch nicht schaffen sollte.


Grüße und bis gleich,

Marco


----------



## Ploughman (6. Juli 2004)

marco w. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> würde mich heute gerne anschließen, nur weiß ich leider nicht wo der Treffpunkt liegt. Kann ich da bitte eine kurze Info zu bekommen. Vielen Dank im voraus, komme aus Richtung Brühl.
> 
> ...


Hi Marco,

hier noch mal der Link mit Karte, den Hardy gepostet hat.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1329577&postcount=359

Handy hab ich leider nicht...ja, sowas gibt's. Bin ja auch immer online oder auf'm Bike, und da ist das telefonieren ja verboten  .

Treffpunkt ist Donatusparkplatz, ca. 200 m oberhalb vom Bahnhof in Liblar Richtung Bliesheim. Fahre von Brühl weiter die B265 dann raus Liblar/Köttingen, am Ende der Ausfahrt links, dann rechts runter (Carl-Schurz-Strasse), der Hauptstrasse folgend am Schulzentrum vorbei, über den Kreisel gerade aus, an der Tankstelle rechts hoch immer bergauf, hinter dem Waldanfang kommt dann links der Parkplatz (unter der Bahnlinie durch). Fahrzeit nach Abbiegen von der B265 ca 6min.

Ansonsten: nehme an, Ihr habt genug von Stauseen und wollt euch jetzt an der Schönheit unserer natürlichen Kraterseenlandschaft erfreuen  ...und näher isses ja auch.

Ciao
Ploughman


----------



## marco w. (6. Juli 2004)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.
Dann also bis 18:30

Gruß
Marco


----------



## redrace (6. Juli 2004)

HUHU

Gebt mir 5 Minuten ich komme mit dem Rad !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ploughman (6. Juli 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Gebt mir 5 Minuten ich komme mit dem Rad !!


Jeder kommt mit. Wenn du einen leeren Parkplatz (ohne Biker) vorfindest - Ruhe bewahren. Dann machen wir gerade ein Warm Up das wieder am Donatusparkplatz vorbeiführt.

Komme übrigens auch mit dem Rad, brauch aber nur 20 min.

Ciao
Ploughman


----------



## hardy_aus_k (6. Juli 2004)

@enrgy

Da herrscht heute Abend ein richtiges Überangebot an MTB-Herausforderungen.

Während es bei Euch die Singletrails sind, werden es bei uns dann wohl Dornensträucher und Brennnesseln sein   

Wenn wir hier in Köln und Umgebung so weiter machen, werden noch zum MTB-Mekka   

Gruß und viel Spaß
Hardy


----------



## Ellie (6. Juli 2004)

Hallöle miteinander,

wann und wo startet ihr denn überhaupt am Donnerstag eure Tour, habt ihr das irgendwo gepostet? Kurzer Hinweis wäre nett. 

Grussi, Ellie


----------



## Marco_Lev (6. Juli 2004)

Ellie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallöle miteinander,
> 
> wann und wo startet ihr denn überhaupt am Donnerstag eure Tour, habt ihr das irgendwo gepostet? Kurzer Hinweis wäre nett.
> 
> Grussi, Ellie



hallo ellie,
schau mal hier rein.
gruß marco


----------



## gonzo63 (6. Juli 2004)

Ellie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallöle miteinander,
> 
> wann und wo startet ihr denn überhaupt am Donnerstag eure Tour, habt ihr das irgendwo gepostet? Kurzer Hinweis wäre nett.
> 
> Grussi, Ellie



@Ellie

die tour startet, bzw. der Treffpunkt ist, in Hilgen!
An der B51, aus Richtung Burscheid kommend, ein paar hundert Meter hinter dem Abzweig nach Witzhelden, direkt an der Strasse.
Ich denke mal du wirst uns dann schon sehen  !
Wenn du dich in der Fahrgemeinschaft einträgst ist es da auch nochmal beschrieben.
Hardy hat aber auch eine Karte, mit Anfahrt und Treffpunkt, hinterlegt. Hab
leider nur ein Problem, mit dem einfügen des Links  !

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## gonzo63 (6. Juli 2004)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> hallo ellie,
> schau mal hier rein.
> gruß marco



@marco lev

..gut das andere das beherschen  !

wie sieht es mit Donnerstag aus, eher Strasse oder Wald und Wiese?
Ich richte mich da nach dir!
Welcher Treffpunkt und ist 16:30 in Ordnung?

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Marco_Lev (6. Juli 2004)

gonzo63 schrieb:
			
		

> @marco lev
> 
> ..gut das andere das beherschen  !
> 
> ...



also jürgen, wir treffen uns wie abgesprochen zwischen dem minimal und mcdoof. die auswahl der strecke überlasse ich voll und ganz dir, auf das du den schonensten weg auswählen möchtest.
also, dann bis donnerstag.

gruß marco


----------



## hardy_aus_k (6. Juli 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

damit hätte ich also auch meinen ersten Ketten defekt während einer Feierabendrunde erlebt. Ich habe es bis heute Abend nicht geglaubt, dass das passieren kann.

Morgen werde ich dann wohl direkt zu einem Fahrradhändler fahren und mir Kettenschlösser besorgen. Es war beeindruckend wie schnell *redrace* die Sache mit dem Kettenschloss in den Griff bekommen hat   





MTB sind wir natürlich auch gefahren. Es sind 30 Kilometer bei erstaunlichen 250 Höhenmeter geworden. Bei *ploughman* möchte ich mich für das Tourguiding und den Windschatten bedanken   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## gonzo63 (6. Juli 2004)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> also jürgen, wir treffen uns wie abgesprochen zwischen dem minimal und mcdoof. die auswahl der strecke überlasse ich voll und ganz dir, auf das du den schonensten weg auswählen möchtest.
> also, dann bis donnerstag.
> 
> gruß marco



@marco_lev
yes, 16:30 direkt gegenüber minimal, Eingang Fußgängerzone!!
Die Strecke, bis nach Hilgen, werd ich noch ausklamüsern und so wenig Straßen und Steigungen, wie möglich, einplanen!

also, bis denne
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## kitesun (7. Juli 2004)

schön, daß das einzige Foto von gestern meinen Kettenriss zeigt. Vielen Dank nochmals an redrace für die schnelle Hilfe. Also ich hätte mindestens eine Viertelstunde gebraucht. 

Wie geht es unserer Mitfahrerin von gestern ? 

Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (7. Juli 2004)

Eine Auflistung der Teile, die man immer dabei haben sollte:
# Helm (für manche immer noch nicht selbstverständlich)  
# Ersatzschlauch (besser zwei)
# Flickzeug (entfällt bei zwei Schläuchen, alles andere wäre Pech)
# Reifenheber (sonst bekommt man die Drahtreifen nicht von der Felge)
# Luftpumpe (die Lunge reicht hierfür nicht aus)  
# Werkzeug mit Kettennieter
# Ersatznieten oder Kettenschloß
# evtl. Nippelspanner
# Zange kann auch nie schaden
# ein paar Kabelbinder
# Klebeband

OK, ist kein Alpencross, aber auf meiner ersten Feierabendrunde habe ich genug Plattfüße gesehen. Und dann der Kettenriss bei Euch gestern Abend. Man sollte halt vorbereitet sein. Leider hat man aber meistens nie das, was gebraucht wird.

Naja, wir sehen uns dann heute Abend. Sorgt ein bischen für gutes Wetter, damit uns keine Blitze um den Hintern zucken!  Bei unsicherem Wetter kann ich die Runde beliebig variieren, um näher am Ausgangspunkt zu bleiben. Langweiliger wird sie dadurch auch nicht, ja fast im Gegenteil.

MfG,
Armin


----------



## talybont (7. Juli 2004)

So, nun noch ein Beitrag für die Leute, die noch nie im 7GB waren und den Weg nicht kennen.
Also, Start ist das Nachtigallental. Wie komme ich dorthin?

1)
A3 Ausfahrt Siebengebirge, dann richtung Königswinter. Im Tal kurz hinter dem Blitzkasten rechts richtung Tennisplatz abbiegen und auf der Strasse bleiben. Dann fährt man auf das Nachtigallental zu.

2)
A59/B42 Ausfahrt Königswinter. An der Ampel geradeaus über die Kreuzung. An der nächsten Kreuzung (ohne Ampel) links, unter der Brücke durch und voilà, wieder vor dem Nachtigallental.

3)
Mit der Deutschen Bahn:
Bahnhof Königswinter. Am Ausgang links und direkt wieder links über den Bahnübergang. Die Strasse führt direkt auf das Nachtigallental zu. Immer nur geradeaus.

So, das wars!

MfG,
Armin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (7. Juli 2004)

*Zum Thema "Treffpunkte":*

Ihr findet alle Kartenausschnitte zu den Treffpunkten unter folgendem Link:

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/4257

Ich werde in den nächsten Tagen in den Kommentaren zu den Bildern dann noch Ort und Strassennamen einfügen.

*Zur Planung der nächsten Woche:*

Langsam vergeht mir vollkommen die Lust, in MTB-Urlaub zu fahren, wenn ich die Planung für die nächste Woche sehe. MTB-mäßig wird es ganz klar hier attraktiver sein:


Am 12.07. findet eine Feierabendrunde in meiner Heimat im Kölner Norden mit *ChristophM* statt und ich kann nicht dabei sein. Das ist bitter  Aber ich hoffe, dass wir das nach meinem Urlaub mal wiederholen.

Am 13.07. gibt es dann mit *juchhu* die erste Einweisung in MTB-Fahrtechniken, die ich sie richtig nötig gehabt hätte.

Am 14.07. müsst Ihr dann mit *handlampe* im Siebengebirge alles geben. Für mich stellt sich die Frage, ob er wirklich nur deshalb die Rheinseite wechseln will, damit *enrgy* zwei Pausen grarantiert bekommt 

Am 15.07. folgt dann die Fortsetzung des Fahrtechniktrainings mit *juchhu*.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Enrgy (7. Juli 2004)

Moin zusamm`

zippi und ich hatten gestern auch eine schöne Runde. Da sich niemand um 18.30 am Startplatz eingetroffen hat, konnten wir alles frei gestalten. Im Endeffekt war´s wieder die Papiermühlen-Runde mit einigen zusätzlichen Schmankerln, was dann 53km (zippi hatte sicherlich durch die etwas längere Anfahrt fast 60km) und ca. 750Hm ausgemacht hat.

An der Haasenmühle waren zu Anfang soviele Biker wie selten zu sehen, mehrere Gruppen Rennradler (alle im Tour-Fieber?), ein 3er-MTB Damenteam, die aber nix mit dem Forum am Hut haben (dann eben nicht, sollnse weiter alleine fahren...), 2 alte Bekannte aus Solingen: Tom Könich und Peter Gun, und noch ein 4er-Team, bei dem der Guide garnicht gut aussah, weil er Flitzkacke hatte und uns um Taschentücher angebettelt hat (hatten wir natürlich nicht, aber wozu gibts Farn und Blätter, nicht gedient oder was?).


So, dann warten wir mal das Wetter heute ab, evtl. gehts ja noch gut, viel Hoffnung hab ich aber nicht...

Gruß enrgy


PS: so, Hoffnung soeben zu Grabe getragen, Wetterfahnen stehen 100% auf "naß", melde mich für heut abend wieder ab. Schade!


----------



## Lythande (7. Juli 2004)

@ Ploughman

wäre gestern gerne mitgekommen. Leider muste ich Überstunden machen und wäre niemals rechzeitig da gewesen. 

@ Hardy,

habe morgen wahrscheinlich das selbe Problem wie gestern. Ich muß vor meinem Sommerurlaub alle Arbeiten erledigt habe und nebenher noch eine Aushilfe einarbeiten. 

Es tut mir Leid dass Ihr Euch solche Mühe gegeben habt und ich dann nicht mitfahren konnte.

@ Frank

Hatte Elli einen Unfall? oder habt ihr sie überanstrengt? Ich hatte gehofft, in baldiger Zukunft mit Ihr fahren zu können. 

@ Armin

ich gebe zu ich bin blond, aber was ist ein Kettenschloß?

Liebe Grüße

Sanne


----------



## kitesun (7. Juli 2004)

Hallo Sanne, 

Elli ist gestern in einer Kurve bei ordentlichem Tempo weggerutscht, aber ich denke es sind nur Schürfwunden. Sie ist tapfer weitergefahren.

Ein Kettenschloß (von Sachs) ist eine Möglichkeit ohne Fummelei mit den Nieten schnell eine Kette (z.B. von Shimano) auf und zuzuschließen. Sehr praktisch. 

Bis zur nächsten Ausfahrt
Frank

P.S. Was ist denn heute mit der Siebengebirgstour los ? Es regnet doch nur ein wenig. Hoffentlich ist es morgen trocken.


----------



## Ploughman (7. Juli 2004)

...wegen ein paar Regentropfen nicht zu fahren  !! Merke: es heißt "Start bei jedem Wetter", deshalb setze ich mich auch gleich auf's Rad...muß ja irgendwie heimkommen.

@sanne
bietet sich bestimmt noch Gelegenheit. Speziell bei Wetter wie heute findet man mich häufig in der Ville, falls ich nicht mit dem Bike auf der Arbeit bin. Gelegentlich fahre ich aber auch mal bei trockenem Wetter im Wald  . Bei Bedarf einfach mal kurzfristig per PM anfragen, was abgeht.

Ansonsten war nicht Ellie mit auf der Tour sondern eine "Kölnerin" namens Almut.

Regen macht schön,
Ploughman
(und das jetzt keiner postet, dass ich dann ja offensichtlich noch nie 'n Tropfen abbekommen habe)


----------



## kitesun (7. Juli 2004)

...peinlich, aber mit den ganzen nicknames kommt man immer so schnell durcheinander und dazu mein schlechtes Namensgedächtnis.

Elli und Almut: ich hoffe, ihr nehmt meine Entschuldigung an

Frank


----------



## Lythande (7. Juli 2004)

@ Ploughman

Danke für die Info. 

Hatte mir schon Sorgen um Elli gemacht. Ich hatte Sie letztes WE mal angemailt wegen einem gemeinsamen Anfängerausdauertrainings. Wäre Schade, wenn es wegen eines Unfalles nicht klappen würde.  

Almut kenne ich noch nicht. Ich hoffe sie hat wirklich nur ein paar Schrammen. Meine Schwalbe hat mir eine schöne geprellt Rippe eingebracht. Aber was uns nicht umbringt härtet uns nur ab!



> Regen macht schön!



Hast Du mal einen Sonnenbrille? Bei dem ganzen Regen wirst Du so schön, das wir geblendet sein werden!   

@ Almut, solltest Du das lesen: Gute Besserung!  Ich hoffe, man sieht sich mal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (7. Juli 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

das war dann heute Abend nichts. Aber um direkt allen vermeintlich harten Jungs, die jetzt ablästern möchten, hier zuvor zu kommen: Ich habe auf Euch gewartet, Ihr wart nicht da !!!

Aber wie immer gibt es etwas zu lernen. *Es wäre hilfreich gewesen, wenn wir die Handynummern von Euch gehabt hätten, um Euch zu informieren.* Wie ich aber gesehen habe, ist wohl keiner umsonst zum Treffpunkt gekommen. *Lüni* und *M.Panzer* waren zumindestens gegen sechs im Chat und damit nicht zum Treffpunkt gekommen. Die anderen haben von selbst abgesagt oder sind informiert worden.

Und es gibt noch ein Thema, dass wir diskutieren sollten. So schön es auch ist, dass die Feierabendrunden auf große Resonanz stossen, die ganze Sache wird hier langsam unübersichtlich, zumindestens habe ich das Feedback von einigen von Euch bekommen    Wenn nicht *juchhu* den weisen Entschluss gehabt hätte, einen eigenen Thread zu eröffnen, wären wir wohl im Chaos versunken.

Naheliegend wäre natürlich, die Sachen regional aufzuteilen. Ggf. würde auch helfen, mehr Informationen in die Ausschreibungen der Fahrgemeinschaften zu packen. Schlecht fände ich persönlich hier irgendwelche inhaltlichen Einschränkungen zu machen (z.B. ich darf keine Statistiken mehr veröffentlichen ).

Mit den Namen ist wirklich ein Kreuz. Ich gebe mir auch Mühe, aber manchmal gehen mir Namen durch. Ich lerne zur Zeit einfach zu viele MTB'ler kennen.  Deshalb eröffne ich hier mal den Handel mit den Namen   

Mir fehlen z.B. die Vornamen von zippi, die_wade, backloop, otcha und alpi. Wer kann mir helfen ?

Gruß Hardy


----------



## Manni (7. Juli 2004)

@engry

wo genau wollt ihr denn am 10.07 fahren?
Das mit dem Hinterrad versetzen hab ich leider nicht drauf und würde mir die Stellen lieber erstmal alleine ansehen bevor ich euch da hinterher hetze  

Eventuell kannst du mir die Stelle ja mal beschreiben, ich behaupte mal die Trails an der Wupper zu kennen.
Da gibt es eine Stelle an der man sozusagen auf einem Bergkamm wupperabwärts fahrend zu einer Reihe Stufen kommt ( wo ich bisher jedenfalls der Meinung war das da kein vernünfiger Mensch runter fährt    ), an die schließt sich dann ein enger Singletrail am Hang lang an (mit Eisenzaun gegen Absturz gesichert) von dem ein ziemlich steiler ausgewaschener Trail abwärts bis ins Tal zu einer Mühle hinunter reicht.
Den nennen manche auch Applausberg (von wegen wer da runterkommt hat den verdient)
meinst du die Gegend? Ist ungefähr 3-5km von der Haasenmühle Wupperaufwärts?
Wenn ja dann viel Spaß aber da muß ich erstmal alleine ohne Zeitdruck 3-4mal runter   bevor ich das inner Gruppe mache.


----------



## Enrgy (7. Juli 2004)

Hi manni!

Hier ein Link zu Hardys Fotoalbum, rechts oben im Bild ist der Pfaffenberg zu sehn: 
http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/40753/size/big/sort/1/cat/4258

Einer der Trails führt vom Pfaffenberg direkt zum Balkhauser Kotten (man landet direkt auf der Straße), keine Ahnung, ob du den meinst.
Von ganz oben gefahren ist es zuerst eine sehr steile, steinige, rutschige Rinne, dann teilt sich der Weg, links gehts zu den engen Serpentinen, rechts weiter die harmlose Variante mit den 20-30 Treppen und ein paar Kehren hintendran.
Leider sieht das wettermäßig echt bescheiden aus, gerade auch die Steilabfahrt in "Glüder vorwärts" (Lukasweg) kann man bei Nässe ziemlich vergessen.

Gruß enrgy


----------



## on any sunday (7. Juli 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> *Zum Thema "Treffpunkte":*
> 
> Ihr findet alle Kartenausschnitte zu den Treffpunkten unter folgendem Link:
> 
> ...




Nee, so nicht!

Kneifen ist nicht, nach der Schweiz wird dir der Kölner Norden den Buckel runterrutschen können, Fahrtechnik wird in der Schweiz auf ausgesetzen Trails geübt, sogenannter Crashkurs  Herr Sonntag wird dich die Jungfrau raufscheuchen , sind das das nicht verlockende Aussichten?  

Na also, Ausbilder Brüggen erwartet dich um Sechs Null Null am Samstag in kompletter Ausrüstung!   

The evil man who belongs to Esch, formerly known as on_any_sunday


----------



## hardy_aus_k (7. Juli 2004)

@on any sunday

Die Geister, die ich rief   

Ich habe heute meinem Chef schon mitgeteilt, dass Dir mindestens die Hälfte der Abfindung, die nötig wäre, um mich los zu werden, Dir zustehen wird (Outplacement-Honorar).

Da heute schon klar ist, dass ich eine Herzattacke bekomme, an Sauerstoffarmut zu Grunde gehe oder irgendwo in den Graben stürzen werde, habe ich ihm dann vorsorglich Deine Kontonummer gegeben.

Gruß
Hardy

P.S.:

Ansonsten versuche ich auf den eben erworbenen Karten, die Touren von *liebing* nachzuvollziehen. La Berra und Euschels sieht aus meiner Sicht gut aus.


----------



## mikkael (7. Juli 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Deshalb eröffne ich hier mal den Handel mit den Namen..


ähm, Hardy.. Willst du das wirklich tun? 
Bei dem was dein Nachbar "K'Eschperle" an irgend einem Sonntag (ääh Samstag 6 0 0) in der Schweiz mit Dir vor hat, würde ich als erstes mit dem eigenen Namen beginnen! 

Michael, sei Lieb zu Hardy! Wir brauchen hier doch einen notorischen Feierabendrundenschreiber mit starken Tendenzen zum "Statistik-Gott", möglichst mit beiden Beinen, damit er die Touren zu Ende fahren kann, die er ausschreibt.  

VG Mikkael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (7. Juli 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> das war dann heute Abend nichts. Aber um direkt allen vermeintlich harten Jungs, die jetzt ablästern möchten, hier zuvor zu kommen: Ich habe auf Euch gewartet, Ihr wart nicht da !!!
> 
> Aber wie immer gibt es etwas zu lernen. *Es wäre hilfreich gewesen, wenn wir die Handynummern von Euch gehabt hätten, um Euch zu informieren.* Wie ich aber gesehen habe, ist wohl keiner umsonst zum Treffpunkt gekommen. *Lüni* und *M.Panzer* waren zumindestens gegen sechs im Chat und damit nicht zum Treffpunkt gekommen. Die anderen haben von selbst abgesagt oder sind informiert worden.



Tja, ein Sack voll Flöhe zu hüten ist einfacher.



			
				hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Und es gibt noch ein Thema, dass wir diskutieren sollten. So schön es auch ist, dass die Feierabendrunden auf große Resonanz stossen, die ganze Sache wird hier langsam unübersichtlich, zumindestens habe ich das Feedback von einigen von Euch bekommen    Wenn nicht *juchhu* den weisen Entschluss gehabt hätte, einen eigenen Thread zu eröffnen, wären wir wohl im Chaos versunken.



Meinst Du den Fahrtechnikkurs für Anfänger?

Nun, wenn ich ehrlich bin, war das nicht Weisheit, die mich trieb, sondern Mitleid, oder nenn' es besser Fürsorgspflicht. Bei meiner letzten gemeinsamen Tour mit Mikkael hat's ihn auf einer schnellen Passage weggehauen. Und wir (er selbst auch, wie er mir später bestätigte) alle wußten, das er sich wegen mangelnder Fahrtechnik gelöffelt hatte. Nun, und die Geschichte mit dem Korallentrail (nix für ungut Mikkael, nächsten Monat zeigen wir's den anderen !-))) kennen wir ja zwischenzeitlich alle.

Ich hoffe, Du bist mir nicht bös, dass ich diese Kursidee aus dem Feierabendthread herausgeholt habe. Aber ich glaube zwischenzeitlich, dass viele auf den Touren irgendwie hinterherschreddern und sich nicht zu sagen trauen, wo's denn bei ihnen hapert. Und Mikkael hat völlig Recht, wenn er der Meinung ist, dass auch schwierigere Passagen Spass machen sollen.  



			
				hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Naheliegend wäre natürlich, die Sachen regional aufzuteilen. Ggf. würde auch helfen, mehr Informationen in die Ausschreibungen der Fahrgemeinschaften zu packen. Schlecht fände ich persönlich hier irgendwelche inhaltlichen Einschränkungen zu machen (z.B. ich darf keine Statistiken mehr veröffentlichen ).
> 
> ...



In Gottes Namen, dann mach halt Deine Statistiken.

Außerdem hab' ich nicht geschrieben, Du sollst keine mehr veröffentlichen. Ich hab' nur geschrieben, dass Dein Bewertungsansatz schlecht ist!-)))

Aber mit on_any_sunday wirst Du in der Schweiz einen guten Lehrer haben.

Wie heißt es so schön:

Take off and a happy landing!-)))

VG Martin


----------



## mikkael (7. Juli 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Nun, wenn ich ehrlich bin, war das nicht Weisheit, die mich trieb, sondern Mitleid, oder nenn' es besser Fürsorgspflicht. Bei meiner letzten gemeinsamen Tour mit Mikkael hat's ihn auf einer schnellen Passage weggehauen. Und wir (er selbst auch, wie er mir später bestätigte) alle wußten, das er sich wegen mangelnder Fahrtechnik gelöffelt hatte. Nun, und die Geschichte mit dem Korallentrail (nix für ungut Mikkael, nächsten Monat zeigen wir's den anderen !-))) kennen wir ja zwischenzeitlich alle.



oh, oh, oooh.. auch im Fußball nutzt das "ewig als Talent zu gelten" nix, mann muss mal den Sprung in die Oberliga schaffen! Da z.Z. die "Mikkael-Geschichten" überall im Forum Hochkonjunktur haben, habe ich zwei Möglichkeiten: 

*So wie bisher weiterfahren und eine Autobiographie ("The Kamikaze-Years" oder "Fishing & Biking in 10 Lessons") schreiben* 

oder 

*mich technisch verbessern, endlich Bunny-Hoppen (ohne damit später anzugeben), so wie bisher weiterprovizieren und nach jedem Anstieg auf Hardy warten!*  

Tja, wie Völler seine Sturmauswahl immer kommentierte: Qual der Wahl!

VG Mikkael


----------



## Fietser (7. Juli 2004)

Mir gefällt die Variante mit dem fishing & biking. In der Tourismusbranche doch sicher ausbaufähig. Bike & Fish, fishing for bikes, biking fish...obwohl...mit Deinem Garmin bekommt auch Fish & Chips eine andere Bedeutung.  

off topic: Moderator, ich hätte gerne 'nen radelnden Fisch als Smiley.  

Mikkael, wähl doch die eínfachere Variante!

Was hältst du übrigens von einer schönen gemütlichen GA1 Tour um Unterbacher See und Elbseen?  

Fietser,
der lästern kann, solange er den gemeinsamen Touren weiterhin fernbleibt...


----------



## andorra (7. Juli 2004)

Super Thread! Genau was ich brauche. Bin erst ein paar Tage hier im Forum und habe mich noch nicht überall umgesehen. Auch diesen Thread habe ich noch nicht ganz durchgeblättert. 

Auf jeden Fall werde ich mir mal einige dieser Touren vornehmen, auch wenn ich für die meisten anscheinend doch erstmal ins Auto steigen muss und ein paar Kilometer fahren.......

andorra


----------



## hardy_aus_k (7. Juli 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem hab' ich nicht geschrieben, Du sollst keine mehr veröffentlichen. Ich hab' nur geschrieben, dass Dein Bewertungsansatz schlecht ist!-)))



Und ich warte immer noch auf einen besseren Vorschlag. Die Datei hast Du von mir erhalten   



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe, Du bist mir nicht bös, dass ich diese Kursidee aus dem Feierabendthread herausgeholt habe.



Das war von Anfang an eine gute Idee. Wenn das hier weiter derart boomt, werden wir uns etwas zur Übersichtlichkeit überlegen müssen. Vielleicht ist die regionale Trennung noch die beste Idee. Aber warten wir ab und harren der Dinge, die da kommen.



			
				mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> So wie bisher weiterfahren und eine Autobiographie ("The Kamikaze-Years" oder "Fishing & Biking in 10 Lessons") schreiben
> 
> oder
> 
> mich technisch verbessern, endlich Bunny-Hoppen (ohne damit später anzugeben), so wie bisher weiterprovizieren und nach jedem Anstieg auf Hardy warten!



Das ich eine leichte Schwäche am Berg habe, lässt sich nicht wegdiskutieren (bergrunter natürlich auch   ). Aber in der Ruhe liegt die Kraft. Und mit Oberfeldwebel *on any sunday* sollten wir das in den Griff bekommen   

Zur Zeit sieht es eher danach aus, dass ich an der zur Zeit möglichen Leistungsgrenze angekommen bin. Deshalb werde ich die nächste Woche noch voll durchziehen und danach ein reduziertes Programm fahren. In ein paar Wochen greife ich dann wieder an.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## gonzo63 (8. Juli 2004)

moin,moin at all

@hardy


..hoffe du hast meine SMS erhalten! 
Hoffe nicht das du, anrufst und, die Tour absagst  !!
Marco und meine Kleinigkeit machen uns um 16:30 auf den Weg und fahren uns schon mal warm  .
Ist für ihn ne gute Gelegenheit die Gegend ein wenig besser kennen zu lernen
und es kommen so gut 60-70km zusammen  !!
Ist aber halb so wild, geht auf dem Rückweg meist bergab!
Die Wetterausschichten scheinen besser, als gestern, zu sein und ein wenig
Regen sollte uns nicht den Spaß verderben  .
"Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, nur schlechte Kleidung!"  

Hab mein Handy aber dabei und sollte es (wehe dem  !) wirklich Hunde
und Katzen regnen, kannst ja mal durchbimmeln!

So, nun geht´s in die Heia, die Nachtschicht war mal wieder lang und ich muß ja, nachher, fit sein!

bis heut Abend,
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## gonzo63 (8. Juli 2004)

andorra schrieb:
			
		

> Super Thread! Genau was ich brauche. Bin erst ein paar Tage hier im Forum und habe mich noch nicht überall umgesehen. Auch diesen Thread habe ich noch nicht ganz durchgeblättert.
> 
> Auf jeden Fall werde ich mir mal einige dieser Touren vornehmen, auch wenn ich für die meisten anscheinend doch erstmal ins Auto steigen muss und ein paar Kilometer fahren.......
> 
> andorra



hi andorra,

klink dich doch einfach nachher ein, dann haste die erste schon hinter dir!!
(heute 18:00, in Hilgen)
Ist immer ne prima Truppe und bringt mächtig fun  !

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Ellie (8. Juli 2004)

Einen wunderschönen Guten Morgen zusammen,

ihr scheint ja am Dienstag in der Ville richtig Spaß gehabt zu haben, aber ich hab weder Schürfwunden noch sonstige Blessuren an mir vom "nicht-mitfahren" entdecken können   

@ Hardy
Danke für den Link. Jetzt weiß ich zwar wo ihr losfahrt, aber trefft ihr euch wirklich schon um 18:00 oder 18:30??? Bin heute nicht vor 18 Uhr auf der Arbeit raus   . Schade, da muß ich mal sehen das ich irgendwann früher frei bekomme. Vielleicht kann ich da nächste Woche was drehen.

Wünsche euch allen jedenfalls viel Spaß heute Abend und vor allem gutes Wetter!

Grussi, Ellie


----------



## talybont (8. Juli 2004)

Tja, da habe ich wohl die Tour etwas zu früh gecancelt  . Um 17:00 hat es bei uns einen netten Landregen gehabt. Aber ich musste ja sowieso mein STORCK wegbringen. Da habe ich mein STEVENS ins Auto geschmissen und bin auf Verdacht hin mal nach Königswinter gefahren. Es hätte ja sein können, dass sich doch Irgendjemand nach Kwinter verirrt, der wohlmöglich meine Ankündigung nicht oder zu spät liest.
Also dort angekommen, stand *HANDLAMPE*s Audi da. Also war er wohl auch unterwegs (von wegen er könnte nicht  ). Kurz vor 18:00 kam *SPOOKY * angeradelt, und als nach 15 Minuten keiner mehr auftauchte, sind wir dann doch eine kleine Genussrunde gefahren. Erst mal hoch zum Löwenburger Hof, dann die Breiberge runter. Da hatte doch wieder ein paar Unverbesserliche Hindernisse (Bäume) in den Weg gelegt  . Lernen die das denn nie?
Na ja, dann das Annatal hoch und das Tretschbachtal wieder runter. Die Brücken waren ein bisschen schlüpfrig, so dass es mich beim darrüberlaufen fast geschmissen hat (die letzte, da wollte ich nicht in den Schlammpampes springen und wieder hoch reißen)  . Aber hat noch gerade so geklappt. Wir beide sind sturzfrei geblieben. *SPOOKY*s Racing Ralphs haben damit auch die Feuerprobe bestanden. Ich hätte mich bei dem Wetter damit nicht vor die Tür getraut. RESPEKT!!!  
Das Foto ist an der Schutzhütte im unteren Annatal aufgenommen. Gut zu erkennen sind die Regentropfen zwischen den Ferkeln und der Linse.  Ich finde es nur immer wieder erschreckend, wei fotogen man doch ist  . Also *HARDY*, Du bist nicht der Einzige  .Schließlich hatten wir die Faxen dick und sind am Rhein entlang zurückgestrampelt.
Fazit: 18 km, 01:20 h, 450 hm. Das ist glaube ich nicht einsteigerkompatibel, die Streckenwahl bei dem Wetter schon gar nicht. Das Tretschbachtal gleicht bei so einem Wetter einem Northshoretrail mit entsprechendem Mistwetter gratis dazu. Hatte aber irgendwie was.

Zuhause ist es wenigstens schön trocken, während ich diese Zeilen einhacke. Habe gerade nette Mucke drauf (Karmakanic  Wheel of Life , wen es interessiert) und ein Prinzregent Luitpold Weissbier Kristall im Anschlag. So lasse ich mir das gefallen. Erst die Arbeit und dann das Vergnügen.  

Die Zeilen kommen aber erst Morgen früh ins Netz, da habe ich einen höheren Upload und mehr Lust.  


MfG,
Armin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (8. Juli 2004)

@gonzo1963

Ich habe Dein SMS erhalten. Mit dem Wetter denke ich natürlich optimistisch. Deshalb gehe ich davon aus, dass wir uns heute Abend zu einer netten Feierabendrunde sehen   

@Ellie

Wenn Du nicht vor 18:00 Uhr herauskommst, wird es in der Tat knapp zum Treffpunkt. Zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt die Feierabendrunde zu verschieben, gibt Chaos. Das habe ich schon reichhaltige Erfahrungen gemacht.

@All

Auch hier sind wir wieder an einem Problem: handelt es sich bei den Terminen um Treffpunkte oder Startpunkte? Wann sollten die Touren starten ?

Ob Treffpunkt (=Freude und Strahlen im Gesicht bekannte Gesichter zu erkennen) oder Startpunkt (=Das MTB nimmt Geschwindigkeit auf)  ist in der Praxis spätestens egal.  Meistens wird daraus ohnehin der Zeitpunkt des Treffens. Das liegt natürlich dran, dass wir keinen stehen lassen, der noch gerade mit dem Auto um die Ecke kommt.

Trotzdem sollten alle immer damit rechnen, dass wir den Begriff "Startpunkt" irgendwann einmal Ernst nehmen   

Aber vielleicht bekommen wir über den Startpunkt Ordnung in den Laden hier. Wir trennen den Thread in die 17:30-18:00 Runden und 18:30-19:00 Runden   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (8. Juli 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Wir trennen den Thread in die 17:30-18:00 Runden und 18:30-19:00 Runden



Klar, in 30 Minuten kann man auch 15 km fahren, nur wer hält das durch   ?

MfG,
Armin


----------



## Handlampe (8. Juli 2004)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> Wir beide sind sturzfrei geblieben. *SPOOKY*s Racing Ralphs haben damit auch die Feuerprobe bestanden. Ich hätte mich bei dem Wetter damit nicht vor die Tür getraut. RESPEKT!!!



Was sehe ich denn da auf dem Photo.... Spooky hat sich einen Helm geleistet, na da sag ich doch: Hut ab...äh, oder Helm auf   GEHT DOCH
Dann war es also auch die Feuerprobe für den Helm, na, dann hättet ihr euch doch auch mal schön wegschmeißen können...kann ja nix mehr passieren- mit Helm


----------



## Enrgy (8. Juli 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> ...Auch hier sind wir wieder an einem Problem: handelt es sich bei den Terminen um Treffpunkte oder Startpunkte? Wann sollten die Touren starten ?...



Meinste das jetzt ernst? Ist für mich ausgemachte Erbsenzählerei!
Man trifft sich einfach am angegebenen Ort so rechtzeitig, daß man zur vermerkten Uhrzeit abfahrbereit ist. Punkt, aus, Schluß! 
Als maximale Verzögerung könnte ich mir die akad. 1/4 Stunde vorstellen.
Soll heißen: 18.00 steht im Forum, 18.15 wird losgefahren, egal wer da ist oder nicht. Wer um 18.15 mit dem Auto angezuckelt kommt und sich erstmal in Schale  werfen muß, hat eben Pech gehabt.

Gruß Volker


----------



## hardy_aus_k (8. Juli 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Meinste das jetzt ernst? Ist für mich ausgemachte Erbsenzählerei! Man trifft sich einfach am angegebenen Ort so rechtzeitig, daß man zur vermerkten Uhrzeit abfahrbereit ist. Punkt, aus, Schluß!
> Als maximale Verzögerung könnte ich mir die akad. 1/4 Stunde vorstellen.
> Soll heißen: 18.00 steht im Forum, 18.15 wird losgefahren, egal wer da ist oder nicht. Wer um 18.15 mit dem Auto angezuckelt kommt und sich erstmal in Schale werfen muß, hat eben Pech gehabt



Wenn das mal alles so einfach wäre und funktionieren würde. Grundsätzlich bin ich da ganz bei Dir. Letztlich bist Du dann aber der Arsch, der dann die Sache durchsetzt.



			
				handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Da mir der Feierabendrunden Thread langsam ein wenig voll wird, gibts jetzt meine neuesten Infos hier ...



Damit sind Fakten geschaffen. Zukünftig werden also die Feierabendrunden im Siebengebirge über den Thread "7Gebirgsgeschichten" koordiniert. Das macht Sinn.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Enrgy (8. Juli 2004)

@ hardy

dann schreib es ausdrücklich in den Termin rein, daß es auch keiner übersehen kann. Sicher kann gerade durch die Anreise per PKW abends leicht mal ein Stau sein. Dafür kann man ja dann noch anrufen. Für Touren, die nicht so lange dauern (Pannen mal gaaanz optimistisch nicht einkalkuliert), macht es sicherlich nichts aus auch mal 20min später loszufahren. Trotzdem sollten alle die sich eintragen, auch an die Spielregeln halten und vor allem wissen, woran sie sind.
Sprich: Tourguide X nimmts mit der Startzeit nicht so eng, da kann ich auch verspätet kommen, Guide Y ist ein scharfer Hund, der fährt mir vor der Nase weg, da muß ich pünktlich sein.
Das wird sich im laufe des Herbstes noch verschärfen, wenn es früher dunkel wird und man eigentlich immer früher losfahren müßte, was natürlich nicht geht. Bleibt nur, einfach kürzere Touren anzubieten und die langen am Wochenende zu fahren.


----------



## juchhu (8. Juli 2004)

Tach zusammen,

Pünktlichkeit ist die Tugend der Könige!-)))

Ich hasse es, zu warten. Vor allen Dingen wenn ich nicht weiß, wer noch kommt.

Deswegen gebe ich eine Sammelzeit und eine Startzeit bei den Touren an. Das akademische Viertel fängt bei mir also vor der Startzeit und eben nicht danach an. Daher die Sammelzeit (Startzeit minus 15 min.)!!!

Wer sich durch Stau verspätet, ruft verdammt-noch-Mal rechtzeitig an.

Insofern zähle ich also zu den harten Hunden!-)))

Denn sonst gibt es direkt an Start Probleme. Die einen die überpünktlich da sind (bis zu einer halben Stunde vor Startzeit) und die Kommst-Du-heute-nicht-kommst-eben-morgen-Fraktion, die das akademische Viertel für eine beliebigen Zeitraum halten.

M.M. nach ist Startzeit halt Startzeit. Und wenn die aufgrund der längeren Anreisestrecken Einzelner wg. Feierabendverkehr zu früh gewählt ist, muss mann/frau halt das Maul aufmachen, und eine zeitliche Verschiebung (für alle) nach hinten erwirken. 

So einfach kann das sein, wenn, ja wenn man miteinander kommuniziert!-)))

VG Martin


----------



## talybont (8. Juli 2004)

Genau, ich bin ebenfalls ein Totfeind der Unpünktlichkeit  . Im Zeitalter der Mobiles ist es kein Problem mehr, eine Verspätung anzukündigen. Also, rechtzeitig antraben, sonst hinterherfahren!  

Zur Unübersichtlichkeit:
Warum machen wir nicht für jedes Revier einen eigenen Thread auf, z.B. für Ville, Dhünntalsperre, Oberbergisch, Ahr, Eifel, 7GB, usw. ? Oder ist Dir das zu kompliziert, Hardy?  
So lassen sich Missverständnisse am besten umgehen.

MfG,
Armin


----------



## zippi (8. Juli 2004)

Pünktlich zur Abfahrt ist ganz meine Meinung. Aber man kann einem auch nicht vor der Nase wegfahren, wenn man ihn noch ankommen sieht! So hart sin'mer wohl noch nicht, oder? 

Ansonsten gilt: Nummern austauschen! Ich fang mal an: 015202035488

So, geschafft. Ist ja wie Hose runterlassen.


@Hardy

mein Name ist D I  R K


----------



## Blake69 (8. Juli 2004)

@ Hardy

Äh, Hardy da bin ich ganz engry´s Meinung. Wenn da klar drin steht dass wir um 18.15 Uhr losfahren, bin ich (oder andere  ) natürlich auch dann startklar

@ talybond

Hi Armin, danke nochmal für den gestrigen Hinweis zur Wegbeschreibung für nicht erfahren 7GBs-Fahrer! Hardy hat mir gestern freudlicherweise noch kurzt vor meiner Fahrt nach Königswinter mitgeteilt, dass es gestern in Bonn geplästert hat ohne Ende und es deshalb ausfällt.

Aber wie ich lese, wäre es wohl nicht schlimm gewesen, wenn ich hingefahren wäre. Naja, beim nächsten mal vielleicht. Übrigens macht es mir sehr wenig aus auch bei Regen zu fahren. Was ich aber nicht so toll finde ist natürlich der regelmäßige Sturzflug durch die Wälder   Denn einen Armbruch, oder gleichwertiges kann sich wohl keiner leisten!

@ mikkael

Hi Mikkael! Wann tauchst Du denn noch mal auf? Hast Du so viel zu tun in D´dorf? (Hätte nicht gedacht, dass Leute noch Geld zum Verreisen haben   ).  Aber in einer Sache bin ich ganz Deiner Einstellung: Wir sollten die 18.00 Uhr - Grenze bei längerem "hell sein" nicht unterschreiten, wenn möglich.

Gruß, Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (8. Juli 2004)

Blake69 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Hi Mikkael! Wann tauchst Du denn noch mal auf? ...



Der war jetzt gut!


----------



## mikkael (8. Juli 2004)

Blake69 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sollten die 18.00 Uhr - Grenze bei längerem "hell sein" nicht unterschreiten, wenn möglich.



@Blake
Tja, Jörg, ich war überraschenderweise heute Abend dabei. Zwar pünktlich um 18.00 Uhr (abgesehen von div. Parkproblemen) aber gerade so geschafft! 

@Zeiten: Über dieses Thema haben wir gesprochen. Ich gehe davon aus, dass die künftigen Talsperren-Feierabendrunden (zumindest im Hochsommer) nicht vor 18.30 starten, oder besser gesagt um 18.30 pünktlich starten. Das ist ne Hausnummer womit viele von uns besser leben können.

@Enrgy
Volker, Du weisst nichts von Deinem Glück: Wir sehen uns am Samstag!  

@Runde: es war eine nette Feierabendrunde, hat Spaß gemacht! Jorge, gute Überraschung! Long time no see , war super wieder eine gemeinsame Runde zu fahren! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (9. Juli 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

dann sind gestern immerhin 32 Kilometer bei 500 Höhenmeter zusammengekommen. Nicht schlecht für ein lockere Runde   





Die anderen Photos sind leider nichts geworden. Ob jetzt der Photograph oder die Digicam versagt haben, lässt sich nicht sagen. Letztlich sind alle Photos unscharf.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## talybont (9. Juli 2004)

Bei dem Foto fällt mir wieder eines auf. Drei Mann ohne Helm  . Oder hatten die den nur fürs Foto abgesetzt? Ich habe mittlerweile ein so mieses Gefühl, dass ich selbst 2 km nicht oben ohne fahre. Mir wird immer schlecht, wenn mir jemand ohne Helm auf dem Rennrad begegnet. Habe ich zwar früher auch so gehandhabt, aber heute nicht mehr. Die Geschwindigkeit spielt dabei keine Rolle. Analog dazu treten die meisten Verletzungen bei Skifahren auch bei niedriger Geschwindigkeit oder bei Stürtzen aus dem Stand auf. Deshalb gebe ich da auch richtig Gas  .
Was ich damit sagen will, verlasst Euch nicht auf Euer Glück sonder investiert so etwa 50 Euro in Eure Sicherheit. Und wenn es nur zur Beruhigung der Nerven dient  .
Den Helm setze ich übrigens nurch noch ab, wenn ein Uphill von mehr als 500-600 hm am Stück auftaucht, also bei uns hier wohl eher nicht.
Selbst *spooky* fährt mittlerweile oben "mit".  

Es wäre fast zu überlegen, Leute ohne wieder nach Hause zu schicken  . Nicht aus rechtlichen Gründen, sondern aus rein persönlichen. Ich möchte mir nicht irgendwann einmal Vorwürfe machen, das auf einer meiner Touren sich jemand die Murmel eingehauen hat.

Aber auf jeden Fall hattet Ihr Top Wetter!!!!!!!   

MfG,
Armin


----------



## racetec1 (9. Juli 2004)

Hallo talybont,
wie man sieht, waren wir hier extrem langsam unterwegs. Daher kann man den Helm bei solchen Situationen schon mal am Lenker lassen.......Ansonsten hatten alle während der Fahrt natürlich Helme auf!


----------



## talybont (9. Juli 2004)

racetec1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo talybont,
> wie man sieht, waren wir hier extrem langsam unterwegs. Daher kann man den Helm bei solchen Situationen schon mal am Lenker lassen.......Ansonsten hatten alle während der Fahrt natürlich Helme auf!



Da bin ich aber erleichtert  .

MfG,
Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo63 (9. Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

die gestrige Feierabendrunde war mal wieder super und landschaftlich ein Genuss. Wie immer, ein super Team, gut geführt (thank´s @hardy)   
und ein super Wetter!
....und, wie schon erwähnt, "alle" mit harter Mütze!!

Tourlänge und Höhenmeter waren in Ordnung, obwohl Marco und meine Kleinigkeit etwas länger unterwegs waren. Bei uns waren es genau 70km
und schätzungsweise 650Hm, die wir aber auch gespürt haben  !!

Jetzt hab ich nur ein Problem, mit den Bildern  !!

Kann mir das vielleicht einer, kurz, erklären?

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## gonzo63 (9. Juli 2004)

@Feierabendrunde 08.07.04

Wer sich die Foto´s ansehn möchte, hab sie in meinem Album abgelegt!

Mit dem Einfügen, hier (wie?, Größe etc.), muß ich mich noch etwas eindringlicher beschäftigen  !

Jürgen


----------



## indo_koeln (9. Juli 2004)

@all
kann nur zustimmen. Man sollte nie !!! ohne Helm fahren. Sonst wäre mein Sturz vor 3 Wochen bei Tempo 25!!! nicht so glimpflich verlaufen. Habe zwar einen Armbruch aber immerhin ist der Kopf OK. (glaube ich zumindestens) 
Auf jeden Fall ist der Helm hin. Ein Auto ist halt stärker...



@talybond....oder wer sie beantworten kann
 nochmal ne Frage: Warum sollte man mit dem Racing Ralph bei einem solchen Wetter nicht fahren? Dachte immer dass der Reifen ganz gut ist!

Gruss
Ingo


----------



## Marco_Lev (9. Juli 2004)

klasse tour gestern, wenn auch teilweise ein wenig heftig für mich. aber nur so kommt man weiter.
zudem konnte ich meinen neuerwerb (camelbak und helm) testen. macht sich wirklich gut der camelbak, und das fahrgefühl mit helm ist auch sicherer. 
angesichts des heutigen wetters, bin ich wirklich froh das wir gestern so schönes wetter hatten. so kann ich heute meine wunden lecken.
dann bis zur nächsten tour.

gruß marco


----------



## gonzo63 (9. Juli 2004)

@ingo

also, ich fahre den Schwalbe RR 2.40 (vorne u. hinten) jetzt schon knappe 6
Wochen und genau 1312km und bin recht zufrieden. Obwohl, bei feuchtem
und teilweise matschigem Gelände, hätte ich mehr Gripp erwartet  !
Das, denke ich, könnte aber (teilweise) an meinem Gewicht von ca. 65kg und
dem Luftdruck liegen. Bin da noch am testen!!
Da ich aber kein Experte bin, lass ich mich gerne belehren!
Ansonsten, was den Rollwiderstand betrifft, bin ich positiv überrascht, denn es
sind schon recht dicke Pellen!

hoffe du bist bald mal wieder dabei und ich wünsch die baldige Genesung  !!

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## JürgenK (9. Juli 2004)

Kurz entschlossen bin ich dann mal wieder mitgefahren.
Bei dem Wetter kann man gar nicht anders.

Hardy, du hast wieder mal gut geführt ohne dich zu verfahren, auch wenn du an ein paar Steigungen die Spreu vom Weizen trennen wolltest, du kannst halt nicht anders  
Viel Spaß im Urlaub  

Angenehme Runde und nette Stimmung, bis zum nächtenmal.

Hoffentlich wird es Samstag wettertechnisch was. Wenn es fragwürdig wird rufe ich dich vorher mal an Enrgy.

Viele Grüße   

Jürgen


----------



## mikkael (9. Juli 2004)

JürgenK schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffentlich wird es Samstag wettertechnisch was. Wenn es fragwürdig wird rufe ich dich vorher mal an Enrgy.



@Jürgen
also bei dem aktuellen Wetter (und der Aussicht für Morgen) bin ich wohl morgen nicht mit dabei! Ich wünsche Dir und Volker viel Spass! Ride on!

@Hardy, Michael
Euch einen schönen Urlaub! Michael hat mir heimlich verraten, wer Euch die ganze Woche als Bike-Guide in der Schweiz begleiten wird: Hier das Photo aus den Bewerbungsunterlagen:



 

*Happy Trails! ..und Prost!* 

  

VG Mikkael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (9. Juli 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

wahrscheinlich habt Ihr alle schon darauf gewartet. Es folgt die neue Feierabendrundenstatistik:

gesamt / 97990 / 17 Runden  /  548 Kilometer  /  8530 Höhenmeter

hardy_aus_k / 16000 / 14 Runden  /  445 Kilometer  /  7100 Höhenmeter
enrgy / 6670 / 5 Runden  /  176 Kilometer  /  3150 Höhenmeter
blake69 / 5780 / 5 Runden  /  149 Kilometer  /  2800 Höhenmeter
mikkael / 4910 / 4 Runden  /  128 Kilometer  /  2350 Höhenmeter
spiridon64 / 4820 / 4 Runden  /  146 Kilometer  /  1900 Höhenmeter
on any sunday / 3800 / 3 Runden  /  105 Kilometer  /  1700 Höhenmeter
jürgenK / 3720 / 3 Runden  /  101 Kilometer  /  1700 Höhenmeter
kitesun / 3680 / 4 Runden  /  114 Kilometer  /  1400 Höhenmeter
talybont / 3210 / 3 Runden  /  83 Kilometer  /  1550 Höhenmeter
zippi / 3140 / 2 Runden  /  87 Kilometer  /  1400 Höhenmeter
schnucki / 2940 / 2 Runden  /  77 Kilometer  /  1400 Höhenmeter
gonzo63 / 2830 / 3 Runden  /  84 Kilometer  /  1150 Höhenmeter
franG / 2520 / 2 Runden  /  71 Kilometer  /  1100 Höhenmeter
marco w. / 2460 / 2 Runden  /  73 Kilometer  /  1000 Höhenmeter
manni / 2160 / 2 Runden  /  58 Kilometer  /  1000 Höhenmeter
die wade / 2130 / 2 Runden  /  50 Kilometer  /  1130 Höhenmeter
spooky / 2130 / 2 Runden  /  50 Kilometer  /  1130 Höhenmeter
racetec1 / 1970 / 2 Runden  /  56 Kilometer  /  850 Höhenmeter
marco_lev / 1970 / 2 Runden  /  56 Kilometer  /  850 Höhenmeter
dumbolino / 1970 / 2 Runden  /  56 Kilometer  /  850 Höhenmeter
kölnerin / 1820 / 2 Runden  /  56 Kilometer  /  700 Höhenmeter
juchhu / 1750 / 2 Runden  /  50 Kilometer  /  750 Höhenmeter

Wenn ich dann mitbekomme, wer an den Techniktrainings teilnimmt, wieviele Kilometer und Höhenmeter zurückgelegt werden, nehme ich die Veranstaltungen natürlich in die Statistik auf (werden wg. der besonderen Herausforderung, die Verrückheiten von juchhu mitzumachen, doppelt gewertet). 

Für die vielen, guten Urlaubswünsche möchte ich mich bedanken. Da kann nichts mehr schiefgehen. Den Grund, warum ich Euch nicht ständig vermisse werde, findet Ihr hier: http://www.nscg.ch/htm/webcam.htm

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Franky-X (9. Juli 2004)

@ENGRY

Bin gerade nach hause gekommen und mir läuft mal wieder das Wasser aus den Schuhen.  
Nicht das ich mich als Warmduscher oder Schönwetterfahrer bezeichnen möchte, aber ich bin dieses Jahr schon so oft im Schlamm unterwegs gewesen, das ich im Moment die Faxen dicke hab.  

Also für morgen bin ich raus.

Wäre bei Deiner Trailtour gerne dabei gewesen.
Außerdem ist mein Hintereifen runter (habe mir gerade einen neuen bestellt),
und mit nem abgefahrenen Hinterreifen auf wie Du sagst "schwierigen Waldtrails" das muß ich bei dem Wetter nicht wirklich haben.

Würde mich aber freuen wenn Du die Tour (hört sich wirklich gut an) bei etwas trockneren Verhältnissen noch mal anbieten würdest.  

Gruß
Frank


----------



## juchhu (9. Juli 2004)

Tach zusammen,

@hardy_aus_k

Diese Ziffernansammlung fördert doch nur Augenkrebs. :kotz:

Und immer noch die eines IT-Profis mit jahrelangen Kennzahlenstigma unwürdige Formel km x 20 + hm 

Ich glaub', ich muss mal eine anonyme Anzeige beim Arbeitgeber machen 

Lieber Hardy, Du kannst mir soviele Daten und EXCEL-Tabellen schicken wie Du willst, aber die Geister, die DU riefst, wirst DU nun nicht mehr los. Im übrigen bin ich schon mit den EXCEL-Auswertungen meiner Mandanten 'voll ausgelastet' 



			
				hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich dann mitbekomme, wer an den Techniktrainings teilnimmt, wieviele Kilometer und Höhenmeter zurückgelegt werden, nehme ich die Veranstaltungen natürlich in die Statistik auf (werden wg. der besonderen Herausforderung, die Verrückheiten von juchhu mitzumachen, doppelt gewertet).



Na, da fängst ja schon wieder an .

Alleine durch die Wortwahl 'besondere Herausforderung' und 'die Verrückheiten von juchhu mitzumachen', welche im übrigen ein völlig falsche Bild  von mir darstellen, werden zu einem die Teilnehmer des Kurses abgeschreckt  und zum anderen, wenn die Wortwahl doch stimmt, völlig unangemessen benachteiligt 

Da Du auf Vorschläge erpicht bist, müssen km und hm der Fahrtechnikkurse exponentiell in Deine Augenkrebs fördernde Liste eingehen 

Viel Spass in der Schweiz mit Drill-Instructer Michael alias @on_any_sonday.

Falls Du nicht mehr weißt, wie DU Instruktionen entgegen nimmst, hier eine kleine Hilfestellung von Sanne alias @Lythande, die dies offensichtlich schon verinnerlicht hat : daumen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1345653&postcount=76

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (9. Juli 2004)

@juchhu

Alleine Dein letzter Beitrag war es wert, mir die Arbeit mit der Feierabendstatistik zu machen   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## juchhu (9. Juli 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @juchhu
> 
> Alleine Dein letzter Beitrag war es wert, mir die Arbeit mit der Feierabendstatistik zu machen
> 
> ...



Humor ist, wenn man trotzdem lacht 

Nun der Beitrag war eindeutig dem, "der mit den Ziffern tanzt", gewidmet. 

juchhu oder der, der immer für ein Wortspiel zu haben ist! 

VG Martin


----------



## talybont (9. Juli 2004)

indo_koeln schrieb:
			
		

> @talybond....oder wer sie beantworten kann
> nochmal ne Frage: Warum sollte man mit dem Racing Ralph bei einem solchen Wetter nicht fahren? Dachte immer dass der Reifen ganz gut ist!


Der Reifen ist gut, solange es trocken ist und er rollen kann. Wenn es schlüpfrig wird, schmiert er ohne Vorwarnung weg. Ist mir schon ein paarmal passiert. Habe ihn aber immer wieder einfangen können. Bei dem Wetter heuer geht nichts über die Kombi Michelin Front S / XLS II .
Aber meine RR hatten nur 2,1". Die Betonung liegt auf "hatten", denn ich habe bei beiden die Karkasse gehimmelt. Was fahre ich den nun in Duisburg? Mal sehen. Ein Vertical Pro rollt ja auch sehr gut, vor allem wenn er etwas abgefahren ist.  

MfG,
Armin alias talybont
(wer errät, woher der Nickname kommt, hat einen gut  )


----------



## gonzo63 (10. Juli 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> @hardy_aus_k
> 
> ...



Also,...

ich beobachte das schon ne ganze Zeit und frag mich was das Ganze soll  ??

Der eine bietet seine Fahrtechnikkurse an (na ja, wer´s braucht??) und der 
Andere macht den Tourenguide (kann man gebrauchen!!) und stellt Statistiken
auf, die gerade für Anfänger interessant sind (km/Hm etc.) um ihr eigenes
Potenzial auszuloten!

Ich persönlich, denke auch viele andere, habe/n nicht´s gegen die Statistik und finde/n diese genial und von Vorteil ([email protected])!!

Die Touren die ich, bisher, mitgefahren habe waren alle genial und mich freut 
es immer wieder, in der Statistik, einwenig hoch zu rutschen. Den Neulingen
geht es bestimmt nicht anders und es puscht  !!

Fahrtechnk?  

Wer sich schon länger auf dem "Bike" bewegt und Spaß dran hat, der macht den Rest allein (..Learning by doing!!)
Wer Spaß am Biken hat, der bringt sich alles selber bei bzw. schaut dem einen
oder anderen über die Schulter und gut!!!!

@hardy
führ die Statistik mal weiter!! Ist für mich und viele andere (mM) ein Ansporn!

schönen Urlaub and "a lot of fun"  

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Franky-X (10. Juli 2004)

@ENGRY

hab gerade gelesen das Du die Trailtour vernünftigerweise aus Wettergründen verschoben hast.

Hoffe das wir nächste Woche mehr Glück haben.
(dann hab ich auch meinen neuen Reifen)
Bin schon ganz gespannt auf die Trails.  

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Manni (10. Juli 2004)

Also irgendjemand muß mir dringend Serpentinen fahren, bzw Hinterradumsetzen beibringen, ich will den engry ja schließlich nicht aufhalten! Andererseits will ich mir aber auch keinen Trail entgehen lassen   
Also, wir brauchen auch einen Fortgeschrittenen Kurs   
Hiermit gelobe ich auch immer fleißig Hausaufgaben zu machen!
Hab heute mal ein Fahrtechnik Buch studiert, welches mir meine Freundin mal geschenkt hat, aber das ist natürlich alles einfacher gesagt als getan


----------



## juchhu (10. Juli 2004)

gonzo63 schrieb:
			
		

> Also,...
> 
> ich beobachte das schon ne ganze Zeit und frag mich was das Ganze soll  ??
> 
> ...



Lieber Jürgen alias @gonzo63,

hättest DU die Antwort von Hardy auf mein (sarkastisches) Posting genauer 'analysiert',



			
				hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @juchhu
> 
> Alleine Dein letzter Beitrag war es wert, mir die Arbeit mit der Feierabendstatistik zu machen
> 
> ...



wäre Dir klar geworden, dass dies der professionelle Umgang zweier 'IT-Profis' in Form von verbalen Nackenschlägen und Augenzwinkern ist, die sich liebevoll behaken.

Hardy, so wie ich ihn kenne, wird weiter seine Feierabendrunden drehen und uns mit informativen Statistiken erfreuen, und ich werde die ein oder andere Tour anbieten sowie denen, die es brauchen (und auch wollen), ein bisschen Fahrtechnik zu vermitteln.

Ob ich nun von Dir dafür Anerkennung bekomme (oder allgemein verdiene), ist mir egal. Ich will einfach nur, dass alle die mit mir fahren, mehr Spass an den Touren (auch an der Meisterung schwierigerer Fahrsituationen) haben und vor allendingen verletzungsfrei wieder ankommen.

That's it 

VG Martin


----------



## gonzo63 (10. Juli 2004)

@martin

Ups  ,

da ist mir wohl was durchgegangen und ich bitte um gerechte Bestrafung!!

Will, wollte keinem auf die Füße treten  !!

Also, Asche über mein Haupt  !!

..hoffe und bitte um Vergebung  
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## juchhu (10. Juli 2004)

gonzo63 schrieb:
			
		

> @martin
> 
> Ups  ,
> 
> ...



Friede und Vergebung sei mit Dir und auf all Deinen Trails 

'Entschuldigung' angenommen, vergeben und vergessen 

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo63 (10. Juli 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Friede und Vergebung sei mit Dir und auf all Deinen Trails
> 
> 'Entschuldigung' angenommen, vergeben und vergessen
> 
> VG Martin



Gott sei dank!!

Hab schon mit dem schlimmsten gerechnet  !!
(downhill und dabei Kopfstand auf dem Sattel  )

..wenn´s meine Schicht zuläßt und ich frei hab, bin ich mal bei einem
Deiner Fahrtechnikkurse dabei. Der erste, ich meine am 12.07. paßt leider
nicht  , aber es folgen ja noch andere!

see you later
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## mikkael (10. Juli 2004)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Also, wir brauchen auch einen Fortgeschrittenen Kurs..





			
				gonzo63 schrieb:
			
		

> Fahrtechnikkurse an (na ja, wer´s braucht??)



Tja, vielleicht liegt es wirklich an der Definition: Wer/was ist _Anfänger_, wer _Fortgeschritten_? Es erstaunt mich immer wieder, wie viele Leute mit solchen Begriffen Probleme haben, hier im Forum und bei den Runden auf den Trails! Die berühmte "Schubladenfrage" eben.

Ich bin mir sicher, hätten die "Anfänger-Kurse" in der Tat etwas wie "Fahrtechnik-Feierabendrunden" geheissen (marketingtechnisch), hätten sich wahrscheinlich doppelt so viele Leute angemeldet.



			
				gonzo63 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer sich schon länger auf dem "Bike" bewegt und Spaß dran hat, der macht den Rest allein (..Learning by doing!!)


Das mag stimmen: ähm, wenn wir mal ehrlich sind, kommt es dabei auch ein bisschen drauf an, wie oft man absteigen muss, wie oft (und wie schlimm) verletzt, wie viel Spaß etc etc..

Tja, ansonsten ist die Dosierung von Sarkasmus in den Postings ganz ok, leider nimmt das Potenzial und die Tendenz zur Provokation etwas ab, seitdem Hardy im Urlaub ist!   

VG Mikkael


----------



## juchhu (10. Juli 2004)

gonzo63 schrieb:
			
		

> Gott sei dank!!
> 
> Hab schon mit dem schlimmsten gerechnet  !!
> (downhill und dabei Kopfstand auf dem Sattel  )



Hätte ich gerne gesehen, z.B. auf dem IBC4 Downhill im Milchborntal. 



			
				gonzo63 schrieb:
			
		

> ..wenn´s meine Schicht zuläßt und ich frei hab, bin ich mal bei einem
> Deiner Fahrtechnikkurse dabei. Der erste, ich meine am 12.07. paßt leider
> nicht  , aber es folgen ja noch andere!
> 
> ...



Nun, wenn Du am 12.07. nicht kannst, dann nimm doch den am 13.07. (weil am 12.07. zumindest von mir eh keiner angeboten wird) 

Ja, es folgen noch andere. Und die späteren werden dan  auch hoffentlcih den Fortgeschrittenen gerecht werden. 

VG Martin


----------



## gonzo63 (10. Juli 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, vielleicht liegt es wirklich an der Definition: Wer/was ist _Anfänger_, wer _Fortgeschritten_?
> 
> 
> Das mag stimmen: ähm, wenn wir mal ehrlich sind, kommt es dabei auch ein bisschen drauf an, wie oft man absteigen muss, wie oft (und wie schlimm) verletzt, wie viel Spaß etc etc..
> ...



meine Meinung, ist die:

Die "Fortgeschrittene/n" waren doch auch mal "Anfänger/innen und wie 
haben die den "Aufstieg" gemeistert!!??
Wer Spaß am biken hat (wie wir alle  ) der testet, steigt anfangs öfter,
später vielleicht garnicht mehr;.. oder nur noch über den Lenker  ab!

Hauptsache Fun  !!

Jürgen


----------



## mikkael (10. Juli 2004)

gonzo63 schrieb:
			
		

> Hauptsache Fun  !!


Yo, ride on!


----------



## juchhu (10. Juli 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, vielleicht liegt es wirklich an der Definition: Wer/was ist _Anfänger_, wer _Fortgeschritten_? Es erstaunt mich immer wieder, wie viele Leute mit solchen Begriffen Probleme haben, hier im Forum und bei den Runden auf den Trails! Die berühmte "Schubladenfrage" eben.



Genau das ist das Problem: bei den gemeinsamen Toruen setzen die Forgeschrittenen bestimmt Technikfähigkeiten einfach voraus (bzw. machen sich keine Gedanken drüber), und die Anfänger sagen nichts (bzw. trauen sich nicht) und fahren manchmal um den Anschluß nicht zu verlieren mit dem Motto: 'Augen zu und durch'. 



			
				mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin mir sicher, hätten die "Anfänger-Kurse" in der Tat etwas wie "Fahrtechnik-Feierabendrunden" geheissen (marketingtechnisch), hätten sich wahrscheinlich doppelt so viele Leute angemeldet.



Marketingtechnisch eine 'Glanzidee'. Allerdings vergrößert dies sofort die Bandbreite der Erwartungshaltung der Teilnehmer. Die Leistungsunterschiede sind dann zu groß, und ich kann die Erwartungshaltung nicht erfüllen. Siehe meine Posting zum BIKERIDE-Camp in Bad Wildbad.

Jetzt starten wir erstmal bewußt den Anfänger-Fahrtechnikkurs und erhöhen von Woche zu Woche die Anforderung und Übungen, und fluxs eh sich die Teilnehmer umgesehen haben, sind wir schon im Fortgeschrittenenbereich 



			
				mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Das mag stimmen: ähm, wenn wir mal ehrlich sind, kommt es dabei auch ein bisschen drauf an, wie oft man absteigen muss, wie oft (und wie schlimm) verletzt, wie viel Spaß etc etc..



Das wichtigste ist Spass ohne Angst. Mangelnde Kondition schreckt offensichtlich weniger TourenerstfahrerInnen ab als mangelnde Fahrtechnik.

Aus meiner Erfahrung heraus kann mann/frau ein paar Basics, die am Fahren zunehmend den Spass fördern und die Angst durch Können minimieren, schneller lernen (zum Teil schon innerhalb eines Kurses) als Kondition aufbauen.   



			
				mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, ansonsten ist die Dosierung von Sarkasmus in den Postings ganz ok, leider nimmt das Potenzial und die Tendenz zur Provokation etwas ab, seitdem Hardy im Urlaub ist!
> 
> VG Mikkael



Hardy, der Fels, an dem man sich reiben kann 

Dumm nur, dass dies eher ein Motto eines Konkurrenzunternehmens ist (wie der Fels in der Brandung)

Aber, 'Keine Frage, ich komme wieder all die Tage!' wird wohl hoffentlich Hardys Motto sein 

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo63 (10. Juli 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Hätte ich gerne gesehen, z.B. auf dem IBC4 Downhill im Milchborntal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja,
war doch schon ganz na dran  !
Muß aber auch an dem Tag auf Spätschicht  !

Vielleicht passen die folgenden Tage in deine Planung? 15.07. / 19.-21.07. / oder 26.07.-08.08., da wäre ich dann dabei  !!

Das mit dem Kopfstand lass ich aber, sonst war´s das mit dem biken  und ich muß die Fahrzeuge wechseln!

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## juchhu (10. Juli 2004)

gonzo63 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja,
> war doch schon ganz na dran  !
> Muß aber auch an dem Tag auf Spätschicht  !



Hab' ich mir schon gedacht 



			
				gonzo63 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht passen die folgenden Tage in deine Planung? 15.07. / 19.-21.07. / oder 26.07.-08.08., da wäre ich dann dabei  !!



Nimm doch den 15.07. und folgende URL

http://www.mtb-news.de/fahrgemeinschaft/fgdetail.php?treffID=2066



			
				gonzo63 schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit dem Kopfstand lass ich aber, sonst war´s das mit dem biken  und ich muß die Fahrzeuge wechseln!
> 
> Gruß Jürgen



Na und, dann machst Du halt zukünftig die Kurbelbewegung mit den Händen 

VG Martin


----------



## gonzo63 (10. Juli 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Nimm doch den 15.07. und folgende URL
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/fahrgemeinschaft/fgdetail.php?treffID=2066
> 
> ...



So,
-nun steh ich drin und bin dabei  !

-ich werd´s mal probieren   !

Schau mal das ich "marco_lev" noch motivieren kann. Denke, ist auch für ihn
interessant!

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## zippi (10. Juli 2004)

Huch, war gerade im Fahrtechnik-Thread. Und nu bin ich wieder drin. Ich bin zwar noch recht flexibel in der Birne, aber mal ehrlich: Wir sollten das hier nicht mischen. Sonst weiß man gar nicht mehr, wo man sich informieren soll.


----------



## kitesun (15. Juli 2004)

@all Feierabendthreadleser und -fahrer

Kaum glänzt Hardy eine Woche durch Abwesendheit, ist hier im Thread nur noch wenig Leben drin.

Wollte nur berichten, daß ich gestern abend mit einem Kumpel die Tour von letzter Woche zur Müngstener Brücke nochmals gefahren bin, und schon wieder nicht verfahren.

Dafür hat es pünktlich zum Start angefangen zu regnen und der Regen ist uns mit steigender Tendenz bis zum Ende treu geblieben, so ein ....

Was solls, das härtet ab

Bis zur nächsten - hoffentlich sonnigen - Tour

Frank


----------



## talybont (15. Juli 2004)

Wir sind gestern Abend bei Handlampes Tour fast abgesoffen! Brrrrrrr.  Mittwochs hat man aber auch immer Pech mit dem Wetter.  

MfG,
Armin


----------



## juchhu (15. Juli 2004)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> MfG,
> Armin alias talybont
> (wer errät, woher der Nickname kommt, hat einen gut  )



Tach,

talybont = nickname abgeleitet vom talybont-forrest in Wales/England

Wie ich sehe, eine geile Landschaft zum Biken 

Kleines Foto gefällig???

VG Martin


PS: Wg. einen gut haben, nur zur Info: ICH MAG KEIN BIER, GARKEINS


----------



## talybont (15. Juli 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> talybont = nickname abgeleitet vom talybont-forrest in Wales/England


der Kandidat hat, na? leider *0 Punkte* . Daher kommt er nicht. Wirst Du wohl ein bischen weitergooglen müssen  .
Ich gebe zu, ist auch nicht ganz einfach, aber so viele Möglichkeiten gibt es ja auch nicht.

MfG,
Armin


----------



## juchhu (15. Juli 2004)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> der Kandidat hat, na? leider *0 Punkte* . Daher kommt er nicht. Wirst Du wohl ein bischen weitergooglen müssen  .
> Ich gebe zu, ist auch nicht ganz einfach, aber so viele Möglichkeiten gibt es ja auch nicht.
> 
> MfG,
> Armin





Ich finde, es hätte schön gepasst 

Aber Versuch macht klug 

Weiter geht's 

VG Martin


----------



## Handlampe (16. Juli 2004)

Tja, obwohl unsere Feierabendrunde ja ziemlich ins Wasser gefallen ist, war es natürlich eine Feierabendrunde und gehört natürlich auch in Hardy's Statistik: Mitgefahren sind:

Thomas (backloop)
Thomas (daywalker74)
Miguel (entertainer)
Jürgen (Waschbaer)
Volker (engry)
Markus (p pipowitsch)
Armin ( talybont)
Jörg (Lüni)
Claus (kein IBC'ler)
Uwe (Handlampe)
und ein Kollege aus Köln-Ehrenfeld...sorry, hab den Namen vergessen

Ich hoffe, das unser Mitbiker aus Ehrenfeld wieder komplett nach Hause gekommen ist, da er ja nur noch ein paar Tröpfchen Diesel im Tank hatte. Konnte ihm leider nicht sagen, wo es in der Nähe eine Tanke gab und hab ihn dann ziemlich in die Irre geleitet.

Zu den Tourdaten kann ich nur die Höhenmeter beisteuern: 780 hm
Kilometer kann ich nur schätzen, da es meinen Tacho wieder geflutet hat: ca. 40 km waren es wohl.
Den Bericht gibt es hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo63 (17. Juli 2004)

kitesun schrieb:
			
		

> @all Feierabendthreadleser und -fahrer
> 
> Kaum glänzt Hardy eine Woche durch Abwesendheit, ist hier im Thread nur noch wenig Leben drin.
> 
> ...



@kitesun

hallo frank,

wie sieht es aus, am 21.07. in Burscheid? wieder ne tour mit hardy und es wird bestimmt (wie immer  !!) genial!
Es sei denn, es regnet sich wieder ein  !

..noch nicht eingetragen?

Ich hab, am Donnerstag, ausgesehn wie ein Schwein. Mußte aber einfach mal sein und ich hab keine Pfütze umfahren!

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Lythande (17. Juli 2004)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> der Kandidat hat, na? leider *0 Punkte* . Daher kommt er nicht. Wirst Du wohl ein bischen weitergooglen müssen  .
> Ich gebe zu, ist auch nicht ganz einfach, aber so viele Möglichkeiten gibt es ja auch nicht.
> 
> MfG,
> Armin



Ich weis es!

Es gab in den 70 er einen Song der Gruppe GENTLE GIANT der "Talybont" hieß. In Anbetracht, das Musik zu Armins Hobbys zählt, dürfte dies die richtige Lösung sein.

Alternativ könnte man zwar aufzählen einen brit. Geleitzerstörer namens Talybont  aus dem 2. Weltkrieg, aber das glaube ich irgendwie nicht!

So Armin, habe ich nun Deine Frage richtig beantwortet?

Liebe Grüße

Sanne


----------



## talybont (17. Juli 2004)

Lythande schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weis es!
> 
> Es gab in den 70 er einen Song der Gruppe GENTLE GIANT der "Talybont" hieß. In Anbetracht, das Musik zu Armins Hobbys zählt, dürfte dies die richtige Lösung sein.
> Sanne


Wow, hast Du es gegooglet oder gewusst oder einfach beides und clever kombiniert? Sanne hat den Vogel abgeschossen, 100 Punkte.     
Auf unserer nächsten gemeinsamen Runde hast Du einen gut, vielleicht per Abschleppseil alle Berge hoch gezogen werden  ? Mal sehen.

MfG,
Armin


----------



## kitesun (17. Juli 2004)

Hallo Jürgen,

21.7. habe ich gesehen. Wenn Hardy nach der Woche in der Schweiz überhaupt noch in der Lage ist zu fahren und die Tour was Neues bietet (Dhünntalsperre wäre mal schön) und es nicht regnet bin ich dabei.

Warten wir mal ab.

War gerade auf den Glessener Höhen und hatte vom Auto entferntesten Fleck einen Platten und gestern den letzten Reserveschlauch verbraten   
Fünf Kilometer schieben, so ein Sch....

Bis dann
Frank


----------



## Enrgy (17. Juli 2004)

kitesun schrieb:
			
		

> ...Wenn Hardy nach der Woche in der Schweiz überhaupt noch in der Lage ist zu fahren...



Der wird Euch (mich auch?!) alle in Grund und Boden fahren! So ne Woche Höhentraining auf entsprechendem Untergrund verbessert die Fahrtechnik und Kondition ganz enorm.
Ich erinnere mich noch gut an die Tage nach meinem ersten Lago-Urlaub anno `93, da kamen mir die vorher schwierigen Ansteige hier vor wie ne Bordsteinkante. Der Puls war noch nicht richtig angestiegen, schwupps, schon war man oben.
Durch entsprechendes "Nichtfahren" kann man sich allerdings locker wieder auf den alten Stand downgraden...


----------



## gonzo63 (17. Juli 2004)

kitesun schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> 21.7. habe ich gesehen. Wenn Hardy nach der Woche in der Schweiz überhaupt noch in der Lage ist zu fahren und die Tour was Neues bietet (Dhünntalsperre wäre mal schön) und es nicht regnet bin ich dabei.
> 
> ...



dat is natürlich  lich, aber so kann´s geh´n  !

Niemals ohne Ersatzschlauch und Werkzeug  !!

dann vielleicht mal bis Montag,
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## kitesun (17. Juli 2004)

Jürgen, 

Montag ? 
21. ist Mittwoch

Ansonsten bin ich froh, daß ich heute morgen gefahren bzw. gegangen bin. Jetzt kommt schon der Donner. Was für ein Sommer...

Frank


----------



## gonzo63 (17. Juli 2004)

kitesun schrieb:
			
		

> Jürgen,
> 
> Montag ?
> 21. ist Mittwoch
> ...



...stimmt natürlich  , ist die Nachtschicht!!

Werd evtl. heut Nachmittag ne Runde drehn, dann aber gemach. Muß heut Abend wieder.

Jürgen

Sche...! Das ist doch zum  :kotz: !! Wird wohl doch nicht´s heute, jetzt fängt es auch hier an zu Donnern!
Super Sommer  !!


----------



## mikkael (17. Juli 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Der wird Euch (mich auch?!) alle in Grund und Boden fahren!


Volker, die Rede ist doch vom _Hardy_! Du hast es wahrscheinlich mit _Lance_ verwechselt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (17. Juli 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

dann melde ich mich mal ganz offiziell zurück. Es liegt eine aufregende, lehrreiche, interessante und anstrengende Woche hinter mir. Die MTB-Tour mit *on any sunday* war für mich ein voller Erfolg. 

Körperlich bin ich platt. Meine Oberschenkel haben dann gestern endgültig  Ihren Dienst versagt. Sie verlangen nun Regenarations- oder GA1-Training   

*on any sunday* hat sich wie erwartet als Höhenmeter- und Kilomterfresser entpuppt. Das verlangt grenzenlosen Respekt für die gezeigten Leistungen 

Trotzdem konnte ich Ihn manchmal an seine Leistungsgrenzen bringen: ich habe Ortskenntnis vorgetäuscht und Ihn in nicht fahrbare Singletrails hineingelockt  

Jeder, der jetzt denkt, ich würde schwächeln und Mittwoch einen Rückzieher machen, ist auf dem Holzweg. Die Sache findet statt !!!

Gruß
Hardy

P.S.:

Beim Lesen der Beiträge ist mir sofort bewusst geworden, was ich in meinem Urlaub vermisst habe: die gehässigen Bemerkungen über meine Bergschwäche


----------



## hardy_aus_k (18. Juli 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

und hier ist dann auch die aktuelle Feierabendstatistik: 

gesamt / 112520 / 18 Runden  /  3097 Kilometer  /  50580 Höhenmeter

hardy_aus_k / 16000 / 14 Runden  /  445 Kilometer  /  7100 Höhenmeter
enrgy / 8250 / 6 Runden  /  216 Kilometer  /  3930 Höhenmeter
blake69 / 7360 / 6 Runden  /  189 Kilometer  /  3580 Höhenmeter
mikkael / 4910 / 4 Runden  /  128 Kilometer  /  2350 Höhenmeter
spiridon64 / 4820 / 4 Runden  /  146 Kilometer  /  1900 Höhenmeter
talybont / 4790 / 4 Runden  /  123 Kilometer  /  2330 Höhenmeter
on any sunday / 3800 / 3 Runden  /  105 Kilometer  /  1700 Höhenmeter
jürgenK / 3720 / 3 Runden  /  101 Kilometer  /  1700 Höhenmeter
kitesun / 3680 / 4 Runden  /  114 Kilometer  /  1400 Höhenmeter
zippi / 3140 / 2 Runden  /  87 Kilometer  /  1400 Höhenmeter
schnucki / 2940 / 2 Runden  /  77 Kilometer  /  1400 Höhenmeter
gonzo63 / 2830 / 3 Runden  /  84 Kilometer  /  1150 Höhenmeter
handlampe / 2630 / 2 Runden  /  65 Kilometer  /  1330 Höhenmeter
franG / 2520 / 2 Runden  /  71 Kilometer  /  1100 Höhenmeter
marco w. / 2460 / 2 Runden  /  73 Kilometer  /  1000 Höhenmeter
manni / 2160 / 2 Runden  /  58 Kilometer  /  1000 Höhenmeter
die wade / 2130 / 2 Runden  /  50 Kilometer  /  1130 Höhenmeter
spooky / 2130 / 2 Runden  /  50 Kilometer  /  1130 Höhenmeter
racetec1 / 1970 / 2 Runden  /  56 Kilometer  /  850 Höhenmeter
marco_lev / 1970 / 2 Runden  /  56 Kilometer  /  850 Höhenmeter
dumbolino / 1970 / 2 Runden  /  56 Kilometer  /  850 Höhenmeter
kölnerin / 1820 / 2 Runden  /  56 Kilometer  /  700 Höhenmeter
juchhu / 1750 / 2 Runden  /  50 Kilometer  /  750 Höhenmeter

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Blake69 (18. Juli 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, obwohl unsere Feierabendrunde ja ziemlich ins Wasser gefallen ist, war es natürlich eine Feierabendrunde und gehört natürlich auch in Hardy's Statistik: Mitgefahren sind:
> 
> Thomas (backloop)
> Thomas (daywalker74)
> ...





			
				Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Handlampe!
> 
> Also der Kollege aus Ehrenfeld that´s me! Es sei Dir verzeiht, dass Du meinen Namen nicht mehr gewusst hast   . Tja und dass mit der "Irreführung" war wohl nicht beabsichtigt und sei Dir damit auch verziehen! Ich musste allerdings vor Köln noch mal rechts runterfahren und mir eine Tanke suchen, die ich dann auch zum Glück   schnell gefunden habe.......
> 
> Bis denne, Jörg


----------



## Ploughman (19. Juli 2004)

Hi Folks,

habe mal einen Termin für Dienstag eingetragen...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=1363785&posted=1#post1363785

Ciao
Ploughman


----------



## hardy_aus_k (19. Juli 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

wie ich gerade gesehen habe, werden wir am Mittwoch wieder eine ganz hübsche Truppe zusammenbekommen. Da kommt Freude auf. Damit Ihr Euch dann mal anschauen könnt, was Ihr Euch antut, bekommt Ihr den Streckenplan:





Treffen tun wir uns wie angekündigt in Burscheid an der Autobahnausfahrt: 









Gruß
Hardy


----------



## on any sunday (19. Juli 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> dann melde ich mich mal ganz offiziell zurück. Es liegt eine aufregende, lehrreiche, interessante und anstrengende Woche hinter mir. Die MTB-Tour mit *on any sunday* war für mich ein voller Erfolg.
> 
> ...




Keine Sorge liebe Gemeinde der Afterwork Runden  

Habe Hardy in der Schweiz nicht kaputt gemacht, dummerweise auch die gehässigen Bemerkungen über seine Bergschwäche unterlassen, wollte ihn wirklich nicht entwöhnen, tschuldigung  

Endlich wurde auch ein weisser Fleck auf meine Bikeweste, dank Hardy    beseitigt, verschärftes Bergradeln im alpinen Musterländle.

War angenehm überrascht, die ausgeschilderten Routen wurden von den Eidgenossen ziemlich schmerzfrei ausgeschildert und verliefen über teilweise heftige Wanderwege, bergauf und bergab, Kuhwiesen, Flußbetten etc., sehr korrekt. War allerdings auch hikeandbike angesagt. Das Wetter hatten wir allerdings so nicht gebucht, auf 1500 Höhe war die typische Sommerbekleidung angesagt, also langes Wintertrikot, Hose und Regenabstandshalter  Isch liebe diesen Sommer.

Aber für richtige Männer aus Esch war das Wetter vollkommen egal, es wurden trotzdem Touren in der näheren Umgebung veranstaltet, am ersten schönen Tag fuhren wir Ford   und genehmigten uns eine Traumtour in Grindelwald, zur Jungfrau, Bauer, Prinz oder so.   War wirklich eine von der Aussicht tollsten Touren, die ich je gefahren bin. Leider hatte ein Herr M aus K seine Kamera im Auto gelassen, daraufhin Herrn H aus K gefragt, ob er seine Knipse dabei hätte. Dieser antwortete mit JA und deshalb fuhr Herr M aus K auch nicht wieder zurück. Herr M aus K freute sich also auf das Gipfelfoto und sah schon Herrn H aus K die Kamera zücken. Der Bitte, das Foto zu sehen, konnte Herr H aus K dann allerdings nicht nachkommen, da er anscheinden aus Gewichtsersparnis das Akku zu Hause gelassen hatte. Die Herren M und H aus K kann man also ungestraft als ziemliche Deppen bezeichnen.  

Das der Herr M aus K dann noch zwei längere (Tor)Touren unternommen hat, sei hier nur am Rande erwähnt.  Die Abenteuer der Herren H und M aus K demnächst auf der Heimseite des Herrn M.

Grüzie miteinand

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ploughman (19. Juli 2004)

...aus (P)Esch ist wieder da  ! Da war doch noch was mit 'ner Pfütze??  

Hätte nach soviel Naturgenuß und Singletrail das böse Kasperle mal Lust mit dem dicken Hund die Ortsdurchfahrt Leversbach (Kreuzau-Nideggen) und weiter zu fahren? Ist doch sicher eine deiner "Lieblingsdurchfahrten"  

Ciao
Dieter


----------



## Manni (19. Juli 2004)

So liebe Leute,
bin auch aus dem Bikeurlaub zurück.
Zwar nicht aus den Alpen aber auch im Schwarzwald kann man mächtig Berge erradeln.
Haben in 3 1/2 Tagen 230km und 6000hm hinbekommen. 6 Gipfel, und das teilweise schiebend, dank Wurzelteppichen bis zur Waldgrenze   
Aber die geilsten Trails. Das können nur die Alpen toppen!
Keinen Platten, kein Deffekt kein Sturz, nur ein riesen Sonnenbrand   
Das Highlite war dann gestern vom Schauinsland hinab, ca 20km auf schmalen Wanderpfaden.   

Bin mal gespannt wie ich dann Mittwoch mithalte, bei der ersten Dünntalsperren-Tour war ich ja noch was langsamer.


----------



## talybont (20. Juli 2004)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Bin mal gespannt wie ich dann Mittwoch mithalte, bei der ersten Dünntalsperren-Tour war ich ja noch was langsamer.


...aber die Regeneration nicht vergessen  . Deine Höhenmeter waren für die paar Tage nämlich recht beachtlich  . Aber der Hardy fährt ja nicht soo schnell.  

MfG,
Armin

PS: Vielleicht komme ich auch noch. Ich muss noch etwas Sprinttrainig am Berg absolvieren. Duisburg naht.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (20. Juli 2004)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber die Regeneration nicht vergessen  . Deine Höhenmeter waren für die paar Tage nämlich recht beachtlich  . Aber der Hardy fährt ja nicht soo schnell ...



Tja, die Sache mit der Regeneration habe ich für mich persönlich entschieden, dass eben drei Tage reichen müssen. Aber es ist ein geiles Gefühl, wenn der Schmerz nachlässt und wenn Du wieder schmerzfrei die Treppe hochgehen kann   

Meine Bergschwäche (ist ja nicht nur das Hochkommen, sondern auch das Herunterkommen) gehört inzwischen wohl zu meinem Markenzeichen. Naja, immerhin habe dann alle anderen mit Bergschwäche immer die Möglichkeit, die niedrig gefahrene Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit auf mich zu schieben   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## juchhu (20. Juli 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Meine Bergschwäche (ist ja nicht nur das Hochkommen, sondern auch das Herunterkommen) gehört inzwischen wohl zu meinem Markenzeichen. Naja, immerhin habe dann alle anderen mit Bergschwäche immer die Möglichkeit, die niedrig gefahrene Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit auf mich zu schieben
> 
> ...



Nun, lieber Hardy, wer selbstironisch schreiben kann, dem geht's wieder besser. Nun an der Kondition kann ich nichts ändern, aber an der Uphill- und Downhilltechnik. Wie wär's, wenn Du Dich mal in unsere illustre Runde einreihst?

Das Feld ist bunt gemischt. Männer, Frauen, blutige Anfänger und begabte Fortgeschrittene, mit und ohne Kondition (gilt z.B. für den Guide  ), alle sind dabei. 

Also, vielleicht bis Donnerstag? Du kannst ja mal überlegen, wie Du gefahrene km und hm des Kurses in Deine Statistik einfließen lassen willst (wenn überhaupt )?

VG Martin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (20. Juli 2004)

@juchhu

Da ist jetzt nur die Frage, was mich motiviert, am Donnerstag teilzunehmen: Männer, Frauen, blutige Anfänger oder begabte Fortgeschrittene, mit und ohne Kondition ?

Zu der Bergschwäche stehe ich, mein Coming Out verschiebe ich noch ein wenig  

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## juchhu (20. Juli 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @juchhu
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Coming Out welcher Art? Die, die GEsellschaft mit diesem Begriff verbindet oder einer besonderen Art??? 

In gespannter Erwartung und voller Vorfreude 

grüßt Dich der Out-(Placement)-Berater

Martin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (20. Juli 2004)

@juchhu

Mein Coming Out betrifft natürlich die Tatsache, dass ich mich als der Lance Amstrong des Stommeler Buschs (wohl offiziell Chorbusch genannt) enttarne.

@all

Ich habe übrigens unseren Moderator gebeten, den Thread in "Feierabendrunden im Bergischen" umzubennen. Also nicht wundern !!!

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## talybont (20. Juli 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe übrigens unseren Moderator gebeten, den Thread in "Feierabendrunden im Bergischen" umzubennen. Also nicht wundern !!!


damit ist die Spaltung der Bikergemeinde also nun vollzogen  

MfG,
Armin


----------



## juchhu (20. Juli 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @juchhu
> 
> Mein Coming Out betrifft natürlich die Tatsache, dass ich mich als der Lance Amstrong des Stommeler Buschs (wohl offiziell Chorbusch genannt) enttarne.
> 
> ...



Der typisch erste (missglückte) Versuch eines Coming Out - Willigen 

Im übrigen ist der Stommeler Busch ja auch international wegen seiner höchsten Bergkategorien bekannt , daher ist der namentliche Vergleich sicherlich mehr als berechtigt , DU AMSTRONG, DU STARKER HARDY DU 

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (20. Juli 2004)

@juchhu

Mal ganz ernsthaft: Du wirst im Stommeler Busch keinen Berg finden, an dem mir Lance Amstrong wegfahren würde   

@talybont

Ich versuche doch nur etwas nachzuziehen, was sich ohnehin schon in der Praxis ergeben hat. 

Letztlich haben wir die Welt doch schon vorher unter uns aufgeteilt, nicht getrennt   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## mikel.j (20. Juli 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @juchhu
> 
> Mal ganz ernsthaft: Du wirst im Stommeler Busch keinen Berg finden, an dem mir Lance Amstrong wegfahren würde




Hallo Hardy,
wahrscheinlich weil es im Stommeler Busch keinen Berg gibt, oder zumindest nichts was man so bezeichnen könnte, oder ???   

Gruß
Michael


----------



## juchhu (20. Juli 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @juchhu
> 
> Mal ganz ernsthaft: Du wirst im Stommeler Busch keinen Berg finden, an dem mir Lance Amstrong wegfahren würde
> 
> ...



Na, DU LOGIKER, der Umkehrschluß geht aber ins Auge:

Denn nur weil es keinen Berg im Stommeler Busch gibt, heißt dies leider noch lange nicht, dass Dir Armstrong nicht trotzdem davonfährt 

VG Martin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (20. Juli 2004)

@juchhu

Ich habe nur behauptet, dass mir Lance Amstrong im Stommerler Busch am Berg nicht wegfahren wird. Mehr nicht    

@mikel j.

Es wird wahrscheinlich die Reaktionszeit beim Startschuss entscheidend sein   

Gruß
Hardy

P.S.:

Wo bleibt denn eigentlich irgendein Kommentar von Mikkael


----------



## mikel.j (20. Juli 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.:
> 
> Wo bleibt denn eigentlich irgendein Kommentar von Mikkael



Der ist vielleicht gerade mit dem Bike auf "Tauchstation"


----------



## juchhu (20. Juli 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @juchhu
> 
> Ich habe nur behauptet, dass mir Lance Amstrong im Stommerler Busch am Berg nicht wegfahren wird. Mehr nicht
> 
> ...



Gemäß Deiner Signatur würde ich jetzt schon mal mit der Vorbereitung fürs nächste Jahr beginnen. Dann hast Du eine Chance gegen Armstrong. Denn der macht im Augenblick nur Spielchen und bereitet sich nicht richtig auf die Tour de France 2005 vor. Du kannst ihn schlagen. Entscheidend is am Berg nicht auf 'em Platz 

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (20. Juli 2004)

mikel.j schrieb:
			
		

> Der ist vielleicht gerade mit dem Bike auf "Tauchstation"



Ich finde, dass alle, die nicht dabei waren, sich zu Mikkaels 'Bike 'n fish'-Einlage zurückhalten sollten.
Ansonsten sollen sich die kleinen Lästermäuler mir zu einer kleinen 'Bike 'n fish'-Tour anschließen, damit wir zukünftig eine einige 'Bike 'n dive'-Gruppe bilden können. 

VG Martin


----------



## mikel.j (20. Juli 2004)

Das Angebot nehme ich gerne an, da ich die Grube Cox schon immer mal als MTB-Revier testen wollte   

Gibt´s da eigentlich besondere Fahrtechniken ??? Vielleicht kannst Du mir da ja ein paar Tipps geben. Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja am Donnerstag ...


----------



## juchhu (20. Juli 2004)

mikel.j schrieb:
			
		

> Das Angebot nehme ich gerne an, da ich die Grube Cox schon immer mal als MTB-Revier testen wollte
> 
> Gibt´s da eigentlich besondere Fahrtechniken ??? Vielleicht kannst Du mir da ja ein paar Tipps geben. Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja am Donnerstag ...



Nun, um zu verhindern, dass Dir das Gleiche wie mikkael passiert, reicht es die Lenk-, Halte- und Bremsübungen verinnerlicht zu haben.

Wärst nicht der erste Forgeschrittene, der den Reiz und die Schwierigkeit bei der Ausführung von einfachsten Basics erkennen würde 

Gerne bis Donnerstag, wenn auch nicht in der Grube Cox (oder wie Max zu sagen pflegt: Koks)

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (20. Juli 2004)

@mikel j.

Ich gebe Dir folgenden Tip: erst ins Rutschen kommen und dann das Gleichgewicht verlieren, den Rest macht dann die Schwerkraft   

@juchhu

Tatsächlich, ich fahre gerade die Etappe der Tour de France mit. Für mich ist es das ideale Grundlagenausdauertraining auf dem Ergometer   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## mikel.j (20. Juli 2004)

Ich sehe zu was ich machen kann, damit ich am Donnerstag dabei bin (aber mit Kundenterminen bei Selbständigen ist das halt so eine Sache) und ich verspreche, daß ich mit meiner "Fahrtechnik" sicherlich den ein oder anderen Punkt zur algemeinen Heiterkeit beisteuern werden.

... und nochmals Danke für den "Fortgeschrittenen"   
Michael


----------



## juchhu (20. Juli 2004)

mikel.j schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> ... und nochmals Danke für den "Fortgeschrittenen"
> Michael



Nun, wer über andere lästert, sollte es zumindest besser machen können 

Deshalb habe ich die Bezeichnung 'Forstgeschritten' gewählt, in der Hoffnung keiner falschen Annahme erlegen zu sein 

VG Martin


----------



## Enrgy (20. Juli 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ansonsten sollen sich die kleinen Lästermäuler mir zu einer kleinen 'Bike 'n fish'-Tour anschließen, damit wir zukünftig eine einige 'Bike 'n dive'-Gruppe bilden können...



Jou Martin, die zweite Stunde deines Tech-Seminars verlegste direkt auf die Landzunge im See. Thema: "Anhalten am Schräghang direkt neben dem Wasser" (logo, mit Clickies).
Dann braucht ihr auch keine PET-Flachen mehr, die Felsen reichen aus, um beim drumherumfahren ins Wanken zu kommen.
Auch dein Bergab-langsam-Rennen wäre was für diese Stelle. Strecke abstecken und Zeiten nehmen. Wer fußelt, muß von vorne beginnen, Zeit läuft weiter, der langsamste gewinnt und darf die anderen in den See schubsen.

Darf ich auch mitmachen, büüüttöööööö!    

Gruß enrgy


----------



## juchhu (20. Juli 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Jou Martin, die zweite Stunde deines Tech-Seminars verlegste direkt auf die Landzunge im See. Thema: "Anhalten am Schräghang direkt neben dem Wasser" (logo, mit Clickies).
> Dann braucht ihr auch keine PET-Flachen mehr, die Felsen reichen aus, um beim drumherumfahren ins Wanken zu kommen.
> Auch dein Bergab-langsam-Rennen wäre was für diese Stelle. Strecke abstecken und Zeiten nehmen. Wer fußelt, muß von vorne beginnen, Zeit läuft weiter, der langsamste gewinnt und darf die anderen in den See schubsen.
> 
> ...



Soso, Volker?! Ein Böser, wer Schlimmes dabei denkt 

Aber der Vorschlag ist nicht schlecht. Ich denke, dass selbst wenn wir den Kreis der Willigen um die sogenannten Fortgeschrittenen erweitern, wir schnell eine größere Gruppe für die 'Bike 'n dive'-Sektion zusammen bekommen, zumal der Wasserspiegel durch den vielen Regen stark angestiegen ist und die nutzbare Trailbreite sich deutlich verringert hat.

Ich geb Dir vor Bescheid, wann der nächste Kurs in der Grube Cox stattfindet 

VG Martin


----------



## mikkael (20. Juli 2004)

Ow ow ow! Hier wird es wild.. Wie Eminem sagt: "It feels so empty without me!"

äähm, mikel.. Es war ein verCoxter Moment, damit hat sich's! Allein dass der Volker dabei war, ist ne Strafe für die Ewigkeit! Na, also.

@Hardy
Wie Martin es bescheiningen kann, werde ich durch gezieltes Fahrtechniktraining immer gefährlicher: "Vollbremsung & Stillstand!" Super, dass wir morgen abend endlich die nächste Feierabendrunde fahren, ich kann die Dinge bei den Anstiegen hinter Dir ausgiebig üben!  

Anstatt Lance, würde ich Dich lieber "Iban Mayo" nennen, weil wir Dich immer überreden müssen, nicht aufzuhören und den nächsten Anstieg doch zu packen! 

Fahrtechnik ist so ne Sache. Da alles für Anfänger (wie mich) organisiert ist, würde ich Dir die Kurse doch nicht empfehlen! Es prägt die Angst, dass Du auf dumme Gedanken kommst und die Feierabendrunden blitzartig anspruchsvoller werden. 

Ausserdem sind die Kurse für Biker die Trails bevorzugen, für Waldautobahnfreaks wie Du würde ich eher den Umstieg zum Trekkingrad empfehlen! 

Controversy? What controversy? Genug der Provokation?? 
Jetzt vermisst du wahrscheinlich keine Kommentare von mir!  

Bis Morgen!

VG Mikkael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (20. Juli 2004)

@Mikkael

Da Du mir den schönsten Moment in meinem MTB-Leben verschafft hast, verzeihe ich Dir Deine bisherigen Provokationen  

Dass der Akt auch noch ganz exklusiv für mich alleine durchgeführt wurde, dafür verzeihe ich Dir die aktuelle Provokation 

Dafür, dass das ganze auch noch in Zeitlupe erfolgte und ich damit alles genau beobachten konnte, verzeihe ich Dir auch die zukünftigen Provokationen 

Ansonsten macht mir mein ziemlich abgefahrener Hinterreifen für die morgige Feierabendrunde Sorge. Da habe ich dann einfach nicht genügend Gripp, um Dir mal zu zeigen, wo zukünftig die Trauben hängen werden. Ich werde deshalb wohl mit dem Hauptfeld mitrollen müssen   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## mikkael (20. Juli 2004)

Oh, shit! 

Du hast es tatsächlich geschafft, den Namen des "heiligen" Threads zu ändern! Bringt so etwas nicht Unglück oder was? Jetzt kann wirklich alles passieren: Vielleicht schaffst du sogar irgend einen Berg doch vor mir!  

Somit dürfen die WBTS'ler und Tomburger endlich aufatmen. Die hatten berechtigte Angst, dass sich die "Hardy-Feierabend-Invasion" bis zum Mittelmeer ausbreitet..

 

VG Mikkael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (20. Juli 2004)

@Mikkael

Die Geschichte lehrt uns, dass die meisten Königreiche irgendwann mal vor die Hunde gegangen sind. Deshalb sehe ich uns nicht in der Tradition von Alexander den Großen, Hannibal, Ceasar und all den anderen Größenwahnsinnigen.

Die Stärke des Threads wird die Konzentration auf den Kernmarkt und auf das Kernprodukt sein. Wir wissen natürlich in unserem Inneren, dass wir auch die anderen Märkte erobern könnten, doch wir halten es mit der rheinischen Mentalität "man muss auch jönnen können".  

Also, liebe Tomburger und Wehebachtaler: Ihr könnt mal eine bestimmte Zeit  durchatmen, nicht ausatmen !

Ach ja, da hätte ich doch beinahe den Speedy Gonzales der Ville vergessen. Er kann natürlich weiterhin seine Staubwolke hinter sich herziehen. Gehören eigentlich die Glessener Höhen auch noch zur Ville ?

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## hardy_aus_k (20. Juli 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

damit wir Grenzstreitigkeiten vermeiden, habe ich erst einmal unser Revier grob abgegrenzt   







Gruß
Hardy


----------



## kitesun (21. Juli 2004)

@hardy

das ist mir bei der Umbennung auch direkt eingefallen:

Was ist mit der Glessener Höhe ? Dürfen wir da jetzt nie mehr fahren ?

Hatte mir mal überlegt, ob ich eine Tour anbieten soll in der Nähe der Glessener Höhe und zwar die Röttger Höhe neben der A4 und dann noch links und rechts der A4, Raststätte Frechen um die Kiesgrube in Frechen herum, kleine, aber feine Ausfahrt

Aber jetzt gibt es ja keinen Thread mehr dazu...

Frank

P.S. Meine Berge gehören wirklich nicht zur platten Ville.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (21. Juli 2004)

@kitesun

Dann sind die Glessener Höhen wohl Niemandsland durch meinen kleinen Eingriff in die Weltgeschichte geworden. Das betrifft natürlich auch meinen geliebten Kölner Norden mit den Stommeler Busch-Bergen   

Das war mir durchaus bewusst, ich habe dafür aber auch keine endgültige Lösung: entweder wir machen dort einen eigenen Thread auf, wir nutzen den Thread von *ploughman* oder wir nutzen diesen Thread weiter.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## kitesun (21. Juli 2004)

@hardy

ich würde Tourenangebote zur Glessener Höhe und nach St. Ommeln hier weitersehen. Ein eigener Thread lohnt sich wirklich nicht. Sophienhöhen-Thread hat ja auch nicht so viel Zulauf.

Bietest du demnächst mal auch eine Tour im Kölner Norden an ?

Frank


----------



## mikkael (21. Juli 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Deshalb sehe ich "_____" nicht in der Tradition von Alexander den Großen, Hannibal, Ceasar und all den anderen Größenwahnsinnigen.


Ist das nicht herrlich??   

Reminder: Es geht hier ums Biken!


----------



## Blake69 (21. Juli 2004)

Mojen Männer!

Ich muss Euch leider für heute Abend in Burscheid absagen   , da ich erstmal meine Erkältung kurieren will (oder muss  ).

Habe nämlich letzte Woche (bei der Fahrt im 7GB) gemerkt, dass es überhaupt nichts bringt. Da liegst nämlich wieder halb tot in der Ecke! :kotz: 

Also viel Spaß heute Abend und dann bis nächste Woche!

Gruß, Jörg

P.S. @Hardy: Kann ich mich jetzt auf einen Mittwoch statt den üblichen Dienstag einrichten, oder wechseln wir jetzt munter wie es uns (Dir) gerade passt


----------



## kitesun (21. Juli 2004)

@all für heute abend

zur Zeit sieht das Wetter noch sehr schön aus, aber die Vorhersage für heute nachmittag und abend, na ja

Also bei Regen komme ich nicht, habe nach der Regenfahrt von letzter Woche 
echt keine Lust mehr auf so eine Fahrt

Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (21. Juli 2004)

kitesun schrieb:
			
		

> zur Zeit sieht das Wetter noch sehr schön aus, aber die Vorhersage für heute nachmittag und abend, na ja



wetter.com: WARNUNG vor GEWITTER mit WINDBÖEN 

*für den Rheinisch-Bergischen Kreis*
gültig von: Mittwoch, 21.07.04 12:00 Uhr 
bis: Mittwoch, 21.07.04 20:00 Uhr 
ausgegeben vom Deutschen Wetterdienst 
am: Mittwoch, 21.07.04 09:02 Uhr 

Ab Mittag Gefahr von einzelnen Gewittern mit Böen um 55 Km/h. 
Örtlich können sich aber starke Gewitter mit Sturmböen und 
Starkregen entwickeln.


----------



## gonzo63 (21. Juli 2004)

hi   @ all

ich will mal hoffen das sich, das Wetter, jetzt mal hält!!

Immer nur Regen, Gewitter und so ne Sch....  , ich kann es bald nicht mehr hören bzw. ertragen!!  

Drückt für heute mal alle die Daumen  und betet  !!

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Fietser (21. Juli 2004)

@ Hardy

Warum eigentlich so bescheiden mit der Gebietsabgrenzung des Bergischen? Da hat das Bergische aber schon bessere Zeiten gesehen.   

Wie wäre es mit der Begrenzung wie in der Karte unten? Dann würden unsere 'Nordbergischen' Gebiete auch dabei sein. 

Geht auch noch beliebig größer, z.B. um 1806 als das linksrheinische Köln französisch war.  

Fietser,
der es irgendwann auch mal auf die Kurkölnischen, Jülisch-Bergischen oder wie auch immer benannten Feierabendtouren schafft...


----------



## Ploughman (21. Juli 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> wetter.com: WARNUNG vor GEWITTER mit WINDBÖEN
> 
> *für den Rheinisch-Bergischen Kreis*
> gültig von: Mittwoch, 21.07.04 12:00 Uhr
> ...



...und nachts soll's auch noch dunkel werden   !!

Mensch, was gibt's für Weicheier  ! Habt Ihr nur Slicks aufgezogen, oder was  ?


----------



## juchhu (21. Juli 2004)

Tach,

so ein Gewittersturm im Bergischen kann fies enden. Zum einen kann man sich kaum vorstellen, wieviel Wasser 'so unvermutet' die Hänge runter kommt und alle Wege absaufen läßt. Zum anderen werden die angefahrenen Gebiete 'nicht wirklich' forstwirtschaftlich gepflegt, d.h. kranke und tote Bäume werden nicht gefällt und stellen potenielle Sturmopfer dar.

Ich bin letztes Jahr nach einem Herbststrum im Bergischen unterwegs gewesen. Aus m.E. heraus habe ich einen nicht unwesentlichen Teil der Zeit damit verbracht, mein Bike um umgestürzte Bäume herum- bzw. drüberzutragen. Ich sag's ganz ehrlich, nach dem ich gesehen habe, was da so umgefallen ist, war ich froh, nicht WÄHREND des Sturms unterwegs gewesen zu sein.

Wäre ja sonst echt blöd, wenn zukünftig die Feierabendtouren auch als 'Zehn-kleine-Negerlein'-Touren bekannt wären.

Also, haltet das Wetter gut im Blick und entscheidet sorgfältig.

VG Martin

PS:

Kleiner Nachtrag

http://www.unwetterzentrale.de/uwz/nrwindex.html

Rheinisch-Bergischer-Kreis hat um 13:09 Uhr noch Vorwarnung aktiviert. Aber von SW kommt schon orange bzw. rot (Warnstufe 1 bzw. 2).

Augen auf


----------



## mikkael (21. Juli 2004)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> Mensch, was gibt's für Weicheier..



Bei der Wortauswahl würde ich zur Vorsicht raten!


----------



## talybont (21. Juli 2004)

Ich melde mich garnicht erst an. Wir haben gerade ein nettes Gewitter in Bonn-Holzlar mit schönem Wolkenbruch gratis  . Ich will ja Biken und nicht Jetski fahren  .

MfG,
Armin


----------



## Ploughman (21. Juli 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der Wortauswahl würde ich zur Vorsicht raten!


Hi Mikkael,

ich bin sicher nicht der einzige, der es etwas ermüdend findet ellenlange Postings über geplante Touren zu lesen, die allesamt dann darin enden, dass man aus Furcht vor ein paar Regentropfen erst gar nicht fährt. Andererseits ist es so, dass die einzelnen  Threads sich nicht eindeutig auf bestimmte Biker zuordnen lassen, bzw. sind mit anderen Threads verwoben. Daher kann man bestimmte Threads nicht von vorneherein meiden. Siehe hierzu auch das Posting von Happy User (von der WBTS-Gang), der es glaube ich ganz gut auf den Punkt bringt.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1355751&postcount=2432

Es ist sicher richtig, dass sich bestimmte Dinge nur unter bestimmten Wetterbedingungen oder bei einem bestimmten Vegetationsstand fahrbar sind; diese Trails sind aber in der Regel nicht Gegenstand der Feierabendrunden. Es ist auch zulässig, sich über das Wetter negativ zu äußern - im NachderTourPosting.

Im übrigen ist die Bezeichnung "Weichei" unter Bikern durchaus üblich und wird in ironisch humoristisch-freundschaftlicher, nicht beleidigender Art und Weise verwendet was sich schon daraus ergibt, dass im Normalfall der so titulierte sich in der Praxis als ausgesprochenes "Hartei" geoutet hat.

Gruß
Ploughman


----------



## mikkael (21. Juli 2004)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> ..Im übrigen ist die Bezeichnung "Weichei" unter Bikern durchaus üblich und wird in ironisch humoristisch-freundschaftlicher, nicht beleidigender Art und Weise verwendet was sich schon daraus ergibt, dass im Normalfall der so titulierte sich in der Praxis als ausgesprochenes "Hartei" geoutet hat.



@Ploughman
Ich hatte den Wetterbericht aus dem wetter.com kopiert und ohne Kommentar gepostet. Es ging darum, dass ich bei allen Teilnehmern der Feierabendrunde mit Abstand den längsten und qualvollsten Weg (über A3) zum Treffpunkt habe und wollte damit erreichen, dass eine frühe Entscheidung über die Vorgehensweise getroffen wird. Wie wir es wissen, hat die Telefonkette zuletzt versagt und zwar zu spät für alle.

Danke für dein Beitrag und die Klarstellung. 
Egal ob im uns bekannten Sinne oder so wie Du es dargestellt hast, würde ich jene passende Titulierung akzeptieren (und davon habe ich dutzende, glaub' mir), wenn wir endlich mal eine gemeinsame Runde fahren und uns kennenlernen.

@Hardy
Es schaut nicht so toll aus, was wettermässig da draussen passiert. Was sagst Du?

VG Mikkael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (21. Juli 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Egal ob im uns bekannten Sinne oder so wie Du es dargestellt hast, würde ich jene passende Titulierung akzeptieren (und davon habe ich dutzende, glaub' mir), wenn wir endlich mal eine gemeinsame Runde fahren und uns kennenlernen.
> 
> ...


Genau so sollte es sein:

Wer nicht mit zum tauchen fährt, sollte nachher kein Wasser spucken können/dürfen    

VG Martin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (21. Juli 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

die Telefonkette wird auch heute wieder versagen. Es bleibt somit nur das Forum als Plattform.

Letztlich hat der Tourguide bei der Sache immer die ...karte gezogen. Als unverbesserlicher Optimist gehe ich aber davon aus, dass wir zumindestens eine kleine Runde hinbekommen. Ich werde deshalb erscheinen.

Für die Teilnehmer, die einen weiten Anfahrtsweg haben, verstehe ich es natürlich, dass das kritischer gesehen wird. Das mache ich auch. So bin ich dann letztens auch nicht ins Siebengebirge gefahren.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## mikkael (21. Juli 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Für die Teilnehmer, die einen weiten Anfahrtsweg haben, verstehe ich es natürlich, dass das kritischer gesehen wird. Das mache ich auch. So bin ich dann letztens auch nicht ins Siebengebirge gefahren.



Hardy, ich fahre um 17.30 pünktlich los!
VG Mikkael


----------



## Enrgy (21. Juli 2004)

Hallöle!

Wie immer als meist stiller Mitleser und Spätentscheider was eine Teilnahme angeht werde ich heute nicht fahren, sondern morgen.

Allen sei als Entscheidungshilfe nochmal das Bonner Regenradar ans Herz gelegt, wobei zu beachten ist, daß kleine Punkte sich im Laufe der Zeit meist zu größeren Regenflecken entwickeln. Auf der Startseite gibts eine kleine Animation, wie gerade der Regen zieht und wo er als nächstes aufkreuzt.

http://www.meteo.uni-bonn.de/forschung/gruppen/radar/eaz_z.htm

@ Toughman
sind eben nicht alle so fangosüchtig wie du. Ich bekenne mich uneingeschränkt zu meiner Abneigung für Regen und Schlamm. Ich habe im Laufe der letzten ca. 25 Jahre zu allen Jahreszeiten genug Tage auf dem Motorrad im Schlamm bei Regen verbracht, so daß ich mir das jetzt nicht mehr geben muß. Außerdem leidet mir zu sehr das Material, vor allem Kette etc.

Gruß enrgy


----------



## Manni (21. Juli 2004)

Hab mich für heute wieder ausgetragen weil ich grad erst von meinem Praktikum zurück bin und jetzt schon wieder los müßte    damit ichs rechtzeitig mit dem Bike schaffe. Das nächste mal vielleicht wieder.


----------



## JürgenK (21. Juli 2004)

............ würde ich jene passende Titulierung akzeptieren (und davon habe ich dutzende, glaub' mir), wenn wir endlich mal eine gemeinsame Runde fahren und uns kennenlernen.


VG Mikkael[/QUOTE]



...wenn sich die Gefühle nicht mehr verbergen lassen sollten wir vielleicht mal ein Treffen arrangieren, damit wir endlich erfahren ob es funkt       


Nur so als Tip    


PS: Komme morgen zu den Fahrübungen wenn das Wetter o.k. ist ich es rechtzeitig schaffe.


Viele Grüße 

Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (21. Juli 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

keine Feierabendrunde ohne besondere Ereignisse. Höhepunkt war ganz klar der doppelte Kettenriss von *kitesun*. Ich werde wohl eine neue Statistik einführen: Anzahl der Kettenrisse ! Da wird *kitesun* sicherlich direkt in die Hall Of Fame aufgenommen    

Der Platten von *marco_lev* verblasst da natürlich. Aber immerhin, auch schon der zweite Platten auf unseren Feierabendrunden   

Ach ja, MTB gefahren sind wir auch. Das waren dann 32 Kilometer bei 600 Höhenmeter. Eine schöne runde Sache. Unsere ehemaligen Rookies sind heute mit der brutalen Realität des Bergsichen konfrontiert worden. Ich kann nur sagen: Ihr habt euch super gehalten    

Und es gibt doch noch etwas Unfassbares zu berichten: wir sind während der Feierabendrunde von oben trocken geblieben   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## mikkael (21. Juli 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Unsere ehemaligen Rookies sind heute mit der brutalen Realität des Bergsichen konfrontiert worden. Ich kann nur sagen: Ihr habt euch super gehalten



..schliesse ich mich an. Super gefahren, es war keine Anfänger-Runde! 





@Hardy
Du hast mich wieder schockiert!  
Wie kann man einen "Bike-Urlaub in der Schweiz" machen _ohne zu biken_? Michael hat -wohl gemerkt _alleine_- kräftig seine Höhenmeter gesammelt, während Du auf der Sofa gepennt hast! 

Herrlich, herrlich!

VG Mikkael


----------



## gonzo63 (22. Juli 2004)

hi, @all!!

War, mal wieder ne super Tour  

Wir hatten super Wetter, war ne super Truppe  (bis auf die Rookies  )!!
(..dank des Lobes    )

Pannen waren schnell (man hat ja Übung   @Frank and hardy) behoben.  !!

Frage @marco,

der Luftverlust, (erste    u. zweite Tour), gäbe mir Rätsel auf


----------



## Marco_Lev (22. Juli 2004)

joppa,
klasse runde. hat riesen spass gemacht. für mich wars zwar schon hart an der grenze, aber et es ja nochma` jut jejangen.
die option das eine tal auszulassen (wohl das i-tüpfelchen, welches ich mir für spätere ausflüge mit euch verrückten aufheben werde), fand ich klasse.
lob an den guide, der immer ein auge auf die schwächsten in der gruppe hat, und einem somit schlimmere niederlagen erspart.
nichts desto trotz, meine beine sind jetzt ungefähr so schwer und beweglich wie ein sack kartoffeln.
bis zur nächsten tour.

gruss marco


----------



## kitesun (22. Juli 2004)

tja, die Kettenrisse geben mir zu denken, heute wird eine neue gekauft

beim nächsten Mal werde ich kleinere Gänge wählen, vielleicht hilft das ja...

Toll fand ich die Unterstützung nach dem zweiten Riss, vielen Dank an alle

Ansonsten war es - wie immer - eine tolle trockene Runde. Kaum saßen wir im Auto fing es an zu regnen und zu blitzen, das ist timing

Bis zum nächsten Mal mit neuer Kette - versprochen

Frank


----------



## talybont (22. Juli 2004)

kitesun schrieb:
			
		

> tja, die Kettenrisse geben mir zu denken, heute wird eine neue gekauft
> 
> beim nächsten Mal werde ich kleinere Gänge wählen, vielleicht hilft das ja...


Nicht unbedingt. Ich fahre gerne grosse Gänge, eigentlich nie auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt und hatte bisher noch nie einen Kettenriss (aber immer zwei Ersatznieten und ein Ketenschloss dabei  ).

MfG,
Armin


----------



## kitesun (22. Juli 2004)

@talybont

Hardy hatte ja auch ein Kettenschloß mit, aber ich glaube, da hat man ihn übers Ohr gehauen. Das Ding hat überhaupt nicht funktioniert (aber immer noch besser, als überhaupt keins dabei zu haben). Mit der guten, alten Niete hat es dann geklappt.

Ich fahre ne HG93-Kette und die war nur ca. halbes Jahr alt und soviel fahre ich auch nicht. Gibt es Alternativen ? Ist ne SRAM stabiler ?

Frank


----------



## on any sunday (22. Juli 2004)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> ...aus (P)Esch ist wieder da  ! Da war doch noch was mit 'ner Pfütze??
> 
> Hätte nach soviel Naturgenuß und Singletrail das böse Kasperle mal Lust mit dem dicken Hund die Ortsdurchfahrt Leversbach (Kreuzau-Nideggen) und weiter zu fahren? Ist doch sicher eine deiner "Lieblingsdurchfahrten"
> 
> ...



Reichlich mutig, sich selbst als dicken Hund zu bezeichnen  

Aber dein Wunsch ist mir Befehl, hätte für diese Wochenende eine Eifeltour und eine Tour im Bergischen Land im Angebot.

Selbstverständlich gilt dieses Angebot auch für alle anderen Feierabendrundenmitfahrer, die sonst mit Herren H aus K vorlieb nehmen müssen und endlich richtige Männertouren ausprobieren wollen.   

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## on any sunday (22. Juli 2004)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> eigentlich nie auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt
> MfG,
> Armin



Du bist mein Held.  

Grüsse

Michael

P.S. Habe dieses Wochende wieder schöne Touren im Angebot!


----------



## hardy_aus_k (22. Juli 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> ... Selbstverständlich gilt dieses Angebot auch für alle anderen Feierabendrundenmitfahrer, die sonst mit Herren H aus K vorlieb nehmen müssen und endlich richtige Männertouren ausprobieren wollen ...
> 
> Michael



Ich habe mir eben die ausgeschriebenen Touren angeschaut. Wann stellst Du eigentlich die Männertouren ein ? 

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ploughman (22. Juli 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Aber dein Wunsch ist mir Befehl, hätte für diese Wochenende eine Eifeltour und eine Tour im Bergischen Land im Angebot.
> Grüsse
> 
> Michael


Hi Michael,

meinte eigentlich 'ne Runde für Team Giant auf Asphalt  . Die Rureifel mit dem MTB überlege ich mir noch, hängt vor allem davon ab, ob ich mich endlich aufraffe und meine Bremsen (Züge, Belege) renoviere. Vielleicht bekomme ich's ja morgen gebacken.

Ciao
Dieter


----------



## talybont (22. Juli 2004)

kitesun schrieb:
			
		

> @talybont
> 
> Ich fahre ne HG93-Kette und die war nur ca. halbes Jahr alt und soviel fahre ich auch nicht. Gibt es Alternativen ? Ist ne SRAM stabiler ?
> 
> Frank



Ich fahre HG 73, HG 93 und SLT-99 (Rohloff). Von denen ist die HG 93 klar die beste, die Rohloff klemmt gerne und die HG 73 hält nicht so lange. Alerdings ist die HG 73 wiederum so günstig, das sie sich rechnet. 
Bei mir hält eine HG 93 so 2000-2500 km, wenn es nicht so nass ist wie diese Jahr. Dann kann sich das schon mal halbieren. Die Frage ist nur, hattest Du die Kette auch richtig vernietet? Das liegt meist an nicht ganz sauberer Arbeit.
SRAM Ketten habe ich noch keine gehabt, aber deren Kettenschlösser sollen laut diesem Forum hier auch auf Shimano passen. Musste es aber noch nicht testen.

MfG,
Armin


----------



## kitesun (22. Juli 2004)

@talybont

ich denke und hoffe, daß es an meine Nietkunst liegt

Werde die neue Kette nur mit dem SRAM-Kettenschloß schließen. Müsste eine saubere Sache sein.

Frank


----------



## juchhu (22. Juli 2004)

Tach zusammen,apropo Ketten, ich fahre die PC99 mit PC99 Kettenschloß von SRAM und bin sehr zufrieden. Allerdings nicht ganz billig  

Meine absolute Traumkette war eine Connex von Wippermann (Ausführung Edelstahl). Während ihrer langen (aber eben leider nicht unendlichen) Lebensdauer hat die Kette trotz stärkster Beanspruchung in Schnee, Streusalz, Matsch, tiefste Pfützen und Regen nicht einmal irgendwo auch nur einen Hauch von Flugrost angesetzt (was ich von allen anderen nicht sagen kann; Shimano kann ich gerade zu Flugrost-anfällig nennen)  

Als ich sie austauschen mußte, war eine neue Connex nicht lieferbar, sodaß ich auf SRAM umgestiegen bin. Wenn die diese Jahr getauscht wird, dann nur wieder and forever CONNEX von Wippermann  

VG Martin

PS. Falls Ihr jetzt meint, ich würd' meine Ketten nicht schmieren, weit gefehlt.

Spätestens im Winter mit Streusalz auf der Straße, zeigt sich bei den Ketten (m.E. nach leider unabhängig vom eingesetzten Schmiermittel), wo der Hammer hängt.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (22. Juli 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

nachdem wir die räumlichen Claims abgesteckt haben, sind wir bei den zeitlichen Claims auch schon weiter gekommen. *ploughman* kümmert sich um die berühmt, berüchtigten Ville bei Nacht-Touren am Montag oder Dienstag. Wir werden deshalb dann jeweils am Mittwoch umbarmherzig zuschlagen.

Somit sollte die nächste Feierabendrunde am 28.06.2004 stattfinden. Als Zielgebiet schlage ich die Wupperberge vor. Uneins bin ich noch über den Startpunkt. Da würde ich ganz gerne Langenfeld als Startpunkt ausprobieren. Da gibt es wohl einen autobahnnahen Parkplatz. Die Frage ist natürlich, ob wir von dort zumindestens einen der von *enrgy* geräumten Singletrails fahren können.

An alle neuen Fortgeschrittenen: das würde dann mehr Strecke und weniger Höhenmeter bedeuten   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Ploughman (22. Juli 2004)

Hi Hardy,

muß mich mal wieder outen: von 1994-1997 habe ich in Düsseldorf-Hellerhof gewohnt, unmittelbar angrenzend an Langenfeld. Insofern kann ich mich nur erinnern, dass du zwar in die Ohligser Heide biken kannst, aber Richtung Bergisches und Wupper als Startpunkt erscheint mir eher unglücklich. Aber sicher gibt's ja auch Locals, die sich da noch besser auskennen. Ich bin zum Biken jedenfalls damals mit dem Auto zum Schöllerhof.

Ciao
Ploughman


----------



## hardy_aus_k (23. Juli 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

es ist mal wieder soweit. Die wöchentliche Abrechnung:

gesamt / 123300 / 20 Runden  /  645 Kilometer  /  10110 Höhenmeter

hardy_aus_k / 17240 / 15 Runden  /  477 Kilometer  /  7700 Höhenmeter
enrgy / 8250 / 6 Runden  /  216 Kilometer  /  3930 Höhenmeter
blake69 / 7360 / 6 Runden  /  189 Kilometer  /  3580 Höhenmeter
mikkael / 6150 / 5 Runden  /  160 Kilometer  /  2950 Höhenmeter
kitesun / 4920 / 5 Runden  /  146 Kilometer  /  2000 Höhenmeter
spiridon64 / 4820 / 4 Runden  /  146 Kilometer  /  1900 Höhenmeter
talybont / 4790 / 4 Runden  /  123 Kilometer  /  2330 Höhenmeter
gonzo63 / 4070 / 4 Runden  /  116 Kilometer  /  1750 Höhenmeter
on any sunday / 3800 / 3 Runden  /  105 Kilometer  /  1700 Höhenmeter
jürgenK / 3720 / 3 Runden  /  101 Kilometer  /  1700 Höhenmeter
racetec1 / 3210 / 3 Runden  /  88 Kilometer  /  1450 Höhenmeter
marco_lev / 3210 / 3 Runden  /  88 Kilometer  /  1450 Höhenmeter
zippi / 3140 / 2 Runden  /  87 Kilometer  /  1400 Höhenmeter
schnucki / 2940 / 2 Runden  /  77 Kilometer  /  1400 Höhenmeter
handlampe / 2630 / 2 Runden  /  65 Kilometer  /  1330 Höhenmeter
franky-x / 2570 / 2 Runden  /  66 Kilometer  /  1250 Höhenmeter
franG / 2520 / 2 Runden  /  71 Kilometer  /  1100 Höhenmeter
marco w. / 2460 / 2 Runden  /  73 Kilometer  /  1000 Höhenmeter
manni / 2160 / 2 Runden  /  58 Kilometer  /  1000 Höhenmeter
die wade / 2130 / 2 Runden  /  50 Kilometer  /  1130 Höhenmeter
spooky / 2130 / 2 Runden  /  50 Kilometer  /  1130 Höhenmeter
dumbolino / 1970 / 2 Runden  /  56 Kilometer  /  850 Höhenmeter
kölnerin / 1820 / 2 Runden  /  56 Kilometer  /  700 Höhenmeter
juchhu / 1750 / 2 Runden  /  50 Kilometer  /  750 Höhenmeter
ploughman / 1550 / 2 Runden  /  55 Kilometer  /  450 Höhenmeter
lythande / 1530 / 2 Runden  /  49 Kilometer  /  550 Höhenmeter

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Enrgy (23. Juli 2004)

Moinsen!

Also der Parkplatz am Waldfriedhof, den ich in meinem Fotoalbum habe, liegt ca 4km von der Wipperaue entfernt. Bis dahin muß man also über Teer und natürlich auch hinterher wieder zurück. Ab Wipperaue stehen jedoch zahlreiche Anstiege und Trails links und rechts der Wupper zuf Verfügung, so daß man bereits in Wupperhof sein Pulver verschossen haben kann. Aber wie heißt es so schön: alles kann, nichts muß!
Mir fällte grad ne schöne Tour ein, siehe Bild. Keine übermäßig schwierigen Abfahrten, trotzdem genug versteckte Trails. Kann natürlich noch um den ein oder anderen Anstieg zum Ende hin erweitert werden.
Grundsätzlich kann man natürlich auch mit dem Auto bis zur Wipperaue fahren, ich hab den Plan eingestellt für Wochenendtouren, dann ist es nämlich bei entspr. Wetter übervoll und kein Parkplatz zu bekommen. 

Gruß Volker


----------



## on any sunday (23. Juli 2004)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Michael,
> 
> meinte eigentlich 'ne Runde für Team Giant auf Asphalt  . Die Rureifel mit dem MTB überlege ich mir noch, hängt vor allem davon ab, ob ich mich endlich aufraffe und meine Bremsen (Züge, Belege) renoviere. Vielleicht bekomme ich's ja morgen gebacken.
> 
> ...



Hai Dieter,

falls sich keiner mehr anmeldet, können wir ja auch eine Tour vom selben Startort mit den Dackelschneidern machen, könnte auch sehr lecker werden.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (23. Juli 2004)

@enrgy

Deine Tour eignet sich aus meiner Sicht hervorragend für eine Feierabendrunde. Das müsste passen   

Als großen Vorteil sehe ich dabei, dass wir große Variabilität hätten. Ich denke dabei vor allem an MTB'ler, die noch Entwicklungsperspektive hinsichtlich Ihrer Bergauffähigkeiten haben   

Einen Teil der Strecke ist mir wahrscheinlich bekannt, aber trotzdem ein paar mehr Informationen würden gut tun. Oder wärest Du evtl. bereit nächste Woche bereit, uns den Tourguide zu machen   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## on any sunday (23. Juli 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mir eben die ausgeschriebenen Touren angeschaut. Wann stellst Du eigentlich die Männertouren ein ?
> 
> Gruß
> Hardy



Aber Hallo!

Wohl nach der Schweiz etwas die Perspektiven verschoben?   Aber wie du schon schmerzhaft erlebt hast, kann ich mit meiner Anwesenheit jede Tour zur Männertour machen.    Ich würde ja gerne auch eine Mädelstour veranstalten, fällt aber leider, wie du ja auch schon traurig bemerkt hast, mangels Masse (Maße ) aus.  Willst Du am Wochende nicht radeln?

Grüsse

Michael

offtopic: Die Schweiz Seite nimmt schon Formen an!


----------



## Ploughman (23. Juli 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Aber Hallo!
> 
> Willst Du am Wochende nicht radeln?
> 
> ...


Bah,

kaum setzen sich zwei alte Männer auf's Rad, da verstecken sich die anderen mit ihren Bikes im Keller  , Handlampe Uwe schmollt und Supermann aus Königswinter outet sich als reinrassiger Großblattfahrer (oops, ist mir neulich im Wald auch so rausgerutscht...  ...)

Bezüglich Dackelschneiden: Habe das jetzt mal für den Samstag geplant. Sonntags biken wir, vielleicht entdecken wir ja neue Pilzstandorte (du hast doch deinen Rucksack dabei, oder  ) und es soll auch nicht so heiß werden.

Ciao
Dieter


----------



## on any sunday (23. Juli 2004)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> Bah,
> 
> kaum setzen sich zwei alte Männer auf's Rad, da verstecken sich die anderen mit ihren Bikes im Keller  , Handlampe Uwe schmollt und Supermann aus Königswinter outet sich als reinrassiger Großblattfahrer (oops, ist mir neulich im Wald auch so rausgerutscht...  ...)
> 
> ...



Hey, willst du mir Konkurrenz machen? Ich bin hier der böse alte Mann  

Wo willst du den morgen rennradeln? Falls meine Lindlar Tour zur Nullnummer wird, streiche ich die und geh morgen auch altherrenradeln.

Übrigens, die besten Pilsstandorte sind Budweis, Pilsen etc.  

Nach Großhau findest du alleine, oder?   

Grüsse

the evil old man


----------



## Enrgy (23. Juli 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Oder wärest Du evtl. bereit nächste Woche bereit, uns den Tourguide zu machen
> 
> Gruß
> Hardy



Kein Problem, mach ich, kannst die Tour gerne einstellen! Karte zum Startplatz liegt bei mir im Fototalbum.

Gruß Volker


----------



## Ploughman (23. Juli 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, willst du mir Konkurrenz machen? Ich bin hier der böse alte Mann
> 
> Wo willst du den morgen rennradeln? Falls meine Lindlar Tour zur Nullnummer wird, streiche ich die und geh morgen auch altherrenradeln.
> 
> ...


Ich bin ja auch nur alt NICHT ALT UND BÖSE!

Also für morgen habe ich dreierlei Varianten:

1. die Ödlandtour - großzügige Runde um den Tagebau Hambach (Elsdorf-Düren-Zülpich). Auf dieser Tour hatte ich letztens 'ne dicke Brieftasche gefunden und 50 Finderlohn kassiert  . Ob wieder was rumliegt   

2. Todenfeld heißt Todenfeld, weil man Tod vom Rade...weiter Bad Münstereifel und Euskirchener Land

3. Vettweiß Kreuzau Hürtgenwald Schmidt Heimbach Herrgarten.

Die von dir genannten Städtchen wären im Rahmen der EU-Erweiterung durchaus als Ziel eines flotten Mehretappers vorstellbar. Erste Augustwoche hätte ich Zeit - und bei der Anreise auch den nötigen Durst, damit die Brauereiaktien wieder anziehen  

Ciao
Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (23. Juli 2004)

@Enrgy

Vielen Dank schon einmal, dass Du am Mittwoch das Tourguiding übernimmst. Das wird bestimmt eine richtig gute Sache. 

@on any sunday

Eigentlich hatte ich mit *mikkael* vor, am Samstag an der Wehebachtalsperre zu fahren. Ich habe ihn aber angemailt, um ihn dann von den Vorzügen Deiner Tour in Lindlar zu überzeugen. Argumente habe ich aber nicht genannt. Ich habe da einfach auf Deine Person gsetzt, die einen Ruf wie Donnerhall in der Szene hat. Er wird sich sicherlich noch bei mir melden.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## mikkael (23. Juli 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich hatte ich mit *mikkael* vor, am Samstag an der Wehebachtalsperre zu fahren. Ich habe ihn aber angemailt, um ihn dann von den Vorzügen Deiner Tour in Lindlar zu überzeugen. Argumente habe ich aber nicht genannt. Ich habe da einfach auf Deine Person gsetzt, die einen Ruf wie Donnerhall in der Szene hat. Er wird sich sicherlich noch bei mir melden..



@Hardy, Michael
Oki doki.. Ich fahre mit. Kasperle soll entscheiden wo, ich habe keine Präferenzen.. Ihr teilt mir den Treffpunkt und die Uhrzeit mit, und netterweise wie ich dahin komme!

VG Mikkael


----------



## Handlampe (23. Juli 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Kein Problem, mach ich, kannst die Tour gerne einstellen! Karte zum Startplatz liegt bei mir im Fototalbum.
> 
> Gruß Volker



Na, da bin ich auch dabei. Vielleicht klappt es ja mal in der Woche mit dem Wetter


----------



## on any sunday (23. Juli 2004)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin ja auch nur alt NICHT ALT UND BÖSE!
> 
> Also für morgen habe ich dreierlei Varianten:
> 
> ...



Darfst alleine Dackel schneiden gehen, habe doch noch Opfer gefunden.  

Bis Sonntag

Mikele Bartoli


----------



## JürgenK (23. Juli 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Na, da bin ich auch dabei. Vielleicht klappt es ja mal in der Woche mit dem Wetter





Ich fahre dann auch mal gern wieder mit, wenn ich es zeitlich schaffe,
wäre für die Langenfelder ja schließlich mal wieder ein Heimspiel   

Bis dann

Jürgen


----------



## on any sunday (23. Juli 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> @Hardy, Michael
> Oki doki.. Ich fahre mit. Kasperle soll entscheiden wo, ich habe keine Präferenzen.. Ihr teilt mir den Treffpunkt und die Uhrzeit mit, und netterweise wie ich dahin komme!
> 
> VG Mikkael




Hallöle Mikkael,

da du dich eingetragen hast, weißt du ja wann und wo. Die A4 Richtung Olpe wirst du finden, Rest siehe Karte, in Hohkeppel in Linkskurve geradeaus und dann immer auf der Höhe bleiben. 

Bisch morgen

Michael


----------



## Ploughman (23. Juli 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Darfst alleine Dackel schneiden gehen, habe doch noch Opfer gefunden.
> 
> Bis Sonntag
> 
> Mikele Bartoli


Fetzt euch schön,

damit du uns am Sonntag nicht zu lebhaft bist  .

Ciao
Dieter

P.S: du weißt, das Bartoli draussen ist? Oder bist du eher der muntere alte auf dem Moped mit Bertoli Produkten  ?


----------



## talybont (23. Juli 2004)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> und Supermann aus Königswinter outet sich als reinrassiger Großblattfahrer (oops, ist mir neulich im Wald auch so rausgerutscht...  ...)


hehe, Vorsicht  . Ich wollte nur mal darlegen, dass dicke Gänge und gerissene Ketten nichts miteinander zu tun haben müssen.
Ich kann doch nichts dafür, dass mir hohe Trittfrequenzen nicht liegen  .

MfG,
Armin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (23. Juli 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

in Ergänzung zu unseren Feierabendrunden könnte ich bei Interesse im Bereich "Wehebachtalsperre/Roetgen" eine Tour anbieten. Da wären die Anforderungen dann höher als bei unseren Feierabendrunden, aber dafür haben wir dann auch mehr Zeit zur Verfügung.

Zielgruppe wären unsere ehemaligen Newcomer und jetzigen Perspektivbiker oder Fortgeschrittene, die es ruhiger angehen lassen wollen. Zu meistern sind 500-700 Höhenmeter bei 40-50 Kilometer. Wir würden auch einige Singletrails fahren, um die bei *juchhu* gelernten Fähigkeiten einzusetzen.

Anbieten würde sich aus meiner Sicht der Samstag in acht Tagen. Treffpunkt dort wäre dann 14.00 Uhr oder von mir aus auch früher (Fahrzeit von Köln ca. 60 Minuten). 

Also, wenn Interesse besteht meldet Euch bei mir. Dann findet es statt.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## kitesun (24. Juli 2004)

@hardy

nächsten Samstag wäre ich dabei. Neue Kette ist montiert  

Wäre die letzte große Fahrt vorm Urlaub

Frank 

P.S. Mittwoch bin ich höchstwahrscheinlich auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo63 (24. Juli 2004)

@ hardy

hört sich verlockend an und ich halt das mal im Auge!
Habe da zwar Frühschicht und müßte die Anfahrt abklären, denke aber das
ließe sich machen. Unter im Aspekt "mehr Zeit" zur Verfügung zu haben, denke
ich auch mit 40-50km bei 500-700Hm klar zu kommen!

Bei der letzten Tour waren es ja auch "fast"  600Hm und die hundert mehr
schaffmer dann auch noch  !

@ kitesun

Deine Kettenrisse haben mich doch stutzig gemacht  ! Hatte zwar
immer ein Kettenschloß dabei, mußte aber gestern feststellen das dieses gar
nicht auf meine Kette passt. Ist für ne neunfach und viel zu schmal!
Werd mir, direkt am Montag, mal das passende besorgen!

VG Jürgen


----------



## Ploughman (24. Juli 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Nach Großhau findest du alleine, oder?
> 
> Grüsse
> 
> the evil old man


Hi Michael,

wie ich heute so gedankenversunken beim Dackelschneiden war und überlegte, wie ich den am besten nach Großhau komme, da fragte ich mich     - wie erkenne ich dich denn am Friedhof? -    falls da noch andere Veranstaltungen sind...  Na mal schauen, zu Gunsten wessen dann morgen abend der Leichenschmaus stattfindet  

CU
Dieter


----------



## hardy_aus_k (24. Juli 2004)

@ploughman

Frage doch mal mikkael, der verfügt ganz klar über die meiste Erfahrung beim Suchen der Parkplätze   

@kitesun und @gonzo63

Die Sache geht klar. Nächste Woche werden wir den Bereich "Wehebachtalsperre/Roetgen" erorbern. Ich freue mich darauf.

Genauen Streckenplan und Anfahrt zum Treffpunkt bekommt Ihr morgen.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Ploughman (25. Juli 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, willst du mir Konkurrenz machen? Ich bin hier der böse alte Mann
> 
> Wo willst du den morgen rennradeln? Falls meine Lindlar Tour zur Nullnummer wird, streiche ich die und geh morgen auch altherrenradeln.
> 
> ...


So,

da haben Michael und ich auch beide nach Großhau gefunden und bereits wenige Sekunden vor High Noon ging's los    . Nach ca. einer Stunde gab's die Besteigung des Krawutschketurmes  , danach ging's zügig weiter, mal schön am Fluße, mal über heftige Trails. Planmäßgig nach 4h haben wir dann in Roetgen an der Tanke die nur noch knapp gefüllten Tankreservoirs aufgefüllt und schon nach nichtmal 10 Minuten war's schon wieder mords trailig. Dann geschah das Unvorstellbare: wir sind gerade so ein natürliches Holztreppenhaus heruntergefahren, da fühlte sich einer der Bäume auf den Schlips getreten und sprang mir beherzt in den Weg  . Souverän habe ich die Attacke natürlich mit meiner linken "Lieblings"-Schulter abgewehrt, was aber dazu führte, dass nach einigen Atemübungen meine linker Oberkörper sehr allergisch auf jedwede Erschütterungen reagierte  . Na ja, wir haben - wenn auch erst mal mit stark reduziertem Stundenmittel - den geplanten Weg fortgesetzt (gab ja auch keine Alternativen), bis wir endlich den Trailsektor gegen Asphalt oder zumindest minderholperige Wege eintauschen konnten. Ach ja, dass sich aufgrund eines frühen Umwerferdefektes sich mein grosses Blatt ausser Dienst stellte, war da kein großer Verlust  . Nach gut 6h Stunden war Michael dann noch so freundlich mir zu helfen, mein Bike in den Megane zu wuchten  . Fazit: schöne Tour, zum Schluß ein wenig schmerzhaft, zumindest für mich. Ach ja, und die WBTS besucht man wegen der Trails, nicht wegen des tollen Anblickes!  

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## hardy_aus_k (25. Juli 2004)

@ploughman

Dann wünsche ich Dir erst einmal gute Besserung und für die Singletrailpflege der besonderen Art    

Wir planen auch am nächsten Samstag den von dir beschriebenen Singeltrail durch das Vichttal zu fahren. Da kommt Dein Bericht gerade recht. Und es macht hoffentlich Appetit   

@all

Anbei erhaltet Ihr die Streckenplanung für nächsten Samstag:





Es wird aber noch ein, zwei kleine Optimierungen geben. Auch steht noch nicht fest, ob wir beide Gräben nehmen werden.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## zippi (25. Juli 2004)

Greez mitnand,
im Hinblick auf die Tour am 28. und das Stichword Trailpflege möchte ich auf die außergewöhnlichen vorbereitenden Maßnahmen unseres nächsten Tourguides Volker hinweisen, der keine Mühe scheut, seinen Gästen möglichst komfortabele, sichere und aufgeräumte Pfade anzubieten.

Oder: Was macht ein Biker mit überschüssigem Adrenalin?

Kucksu hiä:


----------



## on any sunday (25. Juli 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @ploughman
> 
> Dann wünsche ich Dir erst einmal gute Besserung und für die Singletrailpflege der besonderen Art
> 
> ...




Ne, ne Hardy. Der tollwütige Baum hat Dieter den Vichttaltrail erspart. 

Die Tour war übrigens 85 km lang und ca. 1500 hm galt es zu überwinden. 

Durch die Kombination aus lockeren Radeln durchs Kalltlal und dem Trailfeuerwerk der Gräben, dem Nordwanderweg etc., wird das eine meiner Lieblingstouren. Diese Meinung wird wohl auf Grund der Länge und der wurzeligen Verhältnissen nicht von jedem geteilt. 

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (26. Juli 2004)

@on any sunday

Ich bin eben ein Feierabendrundenspezialist   

Mit den längeren Touren ist bei mir auch ein mentales Problem. Irgendwie reichen mir 3-4 Stunden MTB voll aus. Dass sind dann um die 1000 Höhenmeter bis zu 50 Kilometer. Danach habe ich einfach keine Lust mehr.

Oft habe ich schon auf dem MTB gesessen und still vor mich hin geflucht, warum ich mich auf den Mist eingelassen habe, obwohl Beine und Herz-/Kreislaufsystem noch im Rahmen der normalen Parameter waren.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Enrgy (26. Juli 2004)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Greez mitnand,
> im Hinblick auf die Tour am 28. und das Stichword Trailpflege möchte ich auf die außergewöhnlichen vorbereitenden Maßnahmen unseres nächsten Tourguides Volker hinweisen, der keine Mühe scheut, seinen Gästen möglichst komfortabele, sichere und aufgeräumte Pfade anzubieten.
> 
> Oder: Was macht ein Biker mit überschüssigem Adrenalin?
> ...




Hier galt es, eine ganz widerliche Art von materialmordender Pflanze in ihre Schranken zu weisen. Sie hat gierig nach meiner linken Kurbel geschnappt und mich beinahe zu Fall gebracht. Das durfte nicht ungesühnt bleiben! 
Für unsere Tour übermorgen werde ich wohl nochmal mit grobem Gerät losziehen, ein Stück Trail ist dermaßen von Farn zugewuchert, daß man denkt, man fährt durch nen Urwald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (27. Juli 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

mich hat es erwischt. Ich habe gestern mir kräftig den Magen verdorben. Deshalb werde ich zu 90% morgen bei unserer Feierabendrunde nicht teilnehmen können.

Es sollte aber kein Problem sein, da *enrgy* ohnehin das Tourguiding  durch das Wuppertal übernehmen wollte. Sollte noch etwas offen sein, bitte ich um Nachricht. Ich kümmere mich dann darum.

Gruß Hardy


----------



## Enrgy (27. Juli 2004)

@ hardy

Gute Besserung, wir werden das schon auf die Reihe bekommen!
Kannst ja evtl. noch meine Handynr. (0175-4978017) in den Termin setzen und den Hinweis auf die Anfahrtsskizze in meinem Fotoalbum dazu.

Gruß Volker


----------



## Enrgy (28. Juli 2004)

So, es ist angerichtet, bitte Platz nehmen!

War gestern abend nochmal mit der Heckenschere auf den Trails, damit heute keiner von dornigen Lianen eingefangen wird oder gar im Urwald abhanden kommt!

Wetter bleibt 1a, dann mal bis heute abend!

Gruß enrgy


----------



## mikkael (28. Juli 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Wetter bleibt 1a, dann mal bis heute abend!


Hardy definitiv nicht dabei, oder?


----------



## hardy_aus_k (28. Juli 2004)

@mikkael

Mit blutet das Herz, wenn ich höre welche Trailpflege *enrgy* für uns durchgeführt hat und welche Wetteraussichten wir haben.

Ich muss es mir bis zum Schluss offen lassen. Vielleicht werde ich vorbeischauen und den ersten Teil mitfahren. Ich kann es einfach noch nicht sagen.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## mikkael (28. Juli 2004)

tja, hardy.. 
so was nennt man Kamaradschaft, Führungsqualitäten, gute Organisation, Kanzlerexekutivrecht (oh, pardon das war wo anders ) und Vorsorge etc etc..

Ich verspreche, ich werde diesmal brav hinterher fahren!  

Vg Mikkael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JürgenK (28. Juli 2004)

würd ja auch gern mitfahren, hab aber leider absolut keine Zeit.  


Dann wünsch ich euch mal Hals- und Beinbruch und viel Spaß  


Bis zum nächstenmal

Jürgen


----------



## hardy_aus_k (29. Juli 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

wie ist es denn gestern gelaufen ? Man hört ja gar nichts !

Oder haben Euch die Singletrails von *enrgy* so in den Bann gezogen, dass Ihr noch nicht zurück seid ?

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## gonzo63 (29. Juli 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> wie ist es denn gestern gelaufen ? Man hört ja gar nichts !
> 
> ...



Hallo Hardy,

alles wieder im Lot, bei dir?

Die Tour war mal wieder super, mit genialen Trail´s, gut geführt und ein
lustiger Haufen  !

Für meine Wenigkeit war´s ein wenig zu heftig, aber es ist noch kein Meister
vom Himmel gefallen.   ..die Übung macht´s!

Des Weiteren hatten wir, nach einem dummen Unfall, einen Totalausfall. Ein
heftiger Sturz, beim Versuch eines Sprung´s über zwei Erdhügel. 
Schulter und Kopf verletzt, weiteres hab ich noch nicht erfahren!

Ich hoffe nicht´s schlimmeres und wünsch mal gute Genesung!!!  
(ich meine es war Michael)..."nicht" mikkael!!

Vielleicht erfahre ich beim FT-Seminar, heute Abend, mehr!

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## mikkael (29. Juli 2004)

Hier die ad-hoc-Infos über den Unfall vom gestern (bei einem Sprungversuch ist Christoph (@fietser) böse abgestürzt):

Es ist tatsächlich schlimm..  

Ich war mit ihm im Krankenhaus St. Lukas in Solingen, er wurde geröngt und es wurde einen Bruch im Schulterbereich (genaue Infos hat er) festgestellt. Das bedeutet im Klartext: Heute wird er im Schulterbereich operiert, mindestens 2 Monate MTB-Sperre! Ausserdem: Gott sei Dank hat er das Helm angehabt als er gesprungen war, ansonsten könnten auch seine "leichten" Verletzungen im Kopfbereich schlimmere Folgen haben.

Sein Bike war soweit in Ordnung!

@Hardy, 
aus einer anderen Sicht, Stolz und Vehmut gleichzeitig: So viele Biker haben Deinen Feierabendrundenrufen gefolgt (11 an der Zahl), allesamt pünktlich erschienen und..

*Du warst nicht dabei!!! Oh, oh..  *

Teamfotos --> Zippi

Danke Volker für die Führung! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## racetec1 (29. Juli 2004)

Kann mich da nur anschließen. War ne nette Runde, technisch einigermaßen anspruchsvoll, von der Länge her nicht zu weit. Für mich als Anfänger war das Tempo zwar etwas zu hoch, aber ich denke, das gibt sich in den nächsten Monaten. Ich arbeite dran. Vielen Dank noch mal an Volker "enrgy" für die gute Führung. Man konnte schon deutlich sehen, was Streckenkenntnis für Vorteile in der Geschwindigkeit bringt.
Der Zwischenfall war leider ein Wermutstropfen bei der Sache. War nicht nötig. Ich hoffe, es ist dem Michael nichts Schlimmeres passiert (obwohl es schon verdächtig beim Sturz "geknackt" hat). Gute Besserung von hier aus.
Ich fand es toll, daß mikkael sich bereit erklärt hat, ihn ins Krankenhaus zu begleiten.
Übrigens ist die Gegend um Langenfeld/Solingen super zum fahren. Hätte ich nicht vermutet.
Wenn ich konditionell besser drauf bin (hatte an dem Tag schon 60 km Rennrad und 1 Std. schwimmen hinter mir) werde ich wieder teilnehmen (wenn man mich läßt).
Was läuft am Samstag???????


----------



## Enrgy (29. Juli 2004)

So, nun ein Detailbericht von mir, einige Punkte wiederholen sich, weil inzwischen schon Mikkael, racetec und gonzo gepostet haben.



			
				JürgenK schrieb:
			
		

> Dann wünsch ich euch mal Hals- und Beinbruch...



Das wurde leider von einem Teilnehmer wörtlich genommen, doch dazu später mehr.   

Es trafen sich gestern so ab 18 Uhr 11 IBC´ler aus der näheren und weiteren Umgebung, um mal die Trails zwischen Wipperaue und Glüder zu erkunden.
Dabei waren:

blake69
fietser
gonzo63
Handlampe
Klaus
Manni
Mikkael
on_any_sunday
racetec1
zippi als Co-Guide
enrgy als Guide

Zum Treffpunkt ist zu sagen, daß ich ihn eigentlich für die Wochenendtouren ausgesucht hatte, weil es bei schönem Wetter an der Wipperaue sehr schlecht mit Parkplätzen aussieht. Unter der Woche kann man natürlich dort ganz gut parken. Dafür liegt der Platz aber recht günstig an der A3 Abfahrt Solingen. So kamen dann gestern zu Beginn und am Schluß eben nochmal 4km Teer hinzu.
Da alle recht pünktlich waren ("Lob einfach", wie man beim Bund so schön sagte), konnte auch zügig um 18.33 gestartet werden.

Nach Umrundung des Wenzelnbergs gings schnell Richtung Wipperaue und von dort weiter über Schmidskotten und vorbei am Mustang-Restaurator hoch nach Widdert. Zwischen den dort leider unvermeidlichen kleine Teersräßchen konnten aber schon einige nette Singletrails genossen werden.
In Widdert gings dann eigentlich rest richtig los, doch beim ersten Halt an der alten BMX-Strecke war für fietser (Christoph) die Tour jäh zuende, als er versuchte, einen Sprunghügel zu nehmen. Durch das schräg aufkommende Vorderrad fiel er  so unglücklich auf die rechte Schulter, so daß die nebenstehenden es schon knacken hörten. 
An ein Weiterfahren war nicht zu denken, so daß von der zum Glück nur 100m entfernten Straße ein Großraumtaxi gerufen werden konnte.
Mikkael erklärte sich bereit mitzufahren um dann gemeinsam von Langenfeld aus ins Krankenhaus zu kommen. 
@ fietser: wünsche dir für die OP alles Gute und schnelle Genesung!

Mikkael, danke nochmal an Deine Hilfsbereitschaft!!    


Über weitere Singletrails gings dann nach Glüder, von dort "Glüder rückwärts", in der untergehenden Sonne vorbei am Raderhof aufwärts Richtung Wolfstall über den "Leidetrail".
Auf dem folgenden Singletrail-Downhill zum Klingenring wurden wir von zippi gefilmt, nur bei Handlampe hatte der Regisseur wohl ein anderes Motiv im Blick  (schöne Äste, tolle Steine, seltene Gräser?)
Nach Überquerung des Klingenrings (alte Bergrennstrecke zwischen Solingen und Witzhelden) befuhren wir den frisch geräumten Trail zum Rüdendenkmal, dort gabs die nächste Fotopause. (Mit Blitz ist besser, nee ohne, nee mit...)
Im Tal angekommen teilte sich die Gruppe, racetec1 und gonzo63 fuhren unten lang zurück zur Wipperaue, während der Rest nochmals bergan zur finalen "Treckerrunde" ansetzte.
Der Singletrail auf dem Solinger Rundwanderweg mündet schließlich kurz vor dem Wipperkotten wieder steil abfallend ins Tal.
Racetec und gonzo waren wegen der aufziehenden Kälte (es war schon 21.30 Uhr) zum Startpunkt vorausgefahren, wo wir uns dann gegen 21.45 wieder trafen.
Bis auf die verletzte Schulter gab es diesmal keine weitere Panne, was bei der Anzahl Mitfahrer auch nicht oft vorkommt.

Insgesamt war´s eine schöne Tour bei idealem Wetter, Danke nochmal an zippi, der mich beim Guiden tatkräftig unterstützt hat.  

Eckdaten der Tour:
33,75km
ca. 600Hm
Fahrzeit ca. 2h05min
Schnitt 16,5km/h 

Ach ja, Fotos haben Handlampe und zippi gemacht, die werden sicherlich noch hier verlinkt oder eingestellt.


----------



## mikkael (29. Juli 2004)

racetec1 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Zwischenfall war leider ein Wermutstropfen bei der Sache. War nicht nötig. Ich hoffe, es ist dem Michael nichts Schlimmeres passiert (obwohl es schon verdächtig beim Sturz "geknackt" hat). Gute Besserung von hier aus.



Noch mal zur Berichtigung: es war nicht der *Michael* (dem geht's wahrscheinlich sehr gut), es war der *Christoph (@fietser)* der abgestürzt war!

VG Mikkael


----------



## Goldfisch (29. Juli 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Noch mal zur Berichtigung: es war nicht der *Michael* (dem geht's wahrscheinlich sehr gut), es war der *Christoph (@fietser)* der abgestürzt war!
> 
> VG Mikkael



Der arme Kerl. War er nicht letzten Donnerstag beim Fahrtechnikkurs von martin aka juchu? Mir ist so, als hätte ich ihn dort kennen gelernt.

Mikkael, kommst Du heute abend auch nach Bensberg?

Grüße
Michael


----------



## Fietser (29. Juli 2004)

...mit den touren für's erste.  

Mikkael hat ja schon einen kurzen bericht gegeben. viel mehr gibt es dazu nicht nachzuliefern. das schlüsselbein ist tatsächlich hin, leider in einem ganz ungünstigen bereich. deshalb wird wohl kommende woche operiert werden. etwa zwei monate heisst es dann aussetzen mit dem biken.     

tja ,wie schon einige bemerkten, ein ganz dummer unfall. so kleine hügel und bodenwellen nehme ich ja ganz gerne mit. wenn einen dann aber plötzlich der boden anspringt, kann man nicht mehr viel machen.  

die 'verletzungen' am kopf sind zum glück nur schürfwunden. verursacht übrigens durch meinen heissgeliebten helm, mit dem mich eine innige aber leider sehr kurze freundschaft verband. er war doch noch so jung...   

ganz im ernst. den helm hat es im aufprallbereich richtig zerlegt. das knacken, das so einige gehört haben, kam vielleicht nur vom helm?!
die vorstellung, diesen stoss hätte mein kopf 'abgefangen'... :kotz: 
das meinte übrigens auch der unfallarzt, der gerade am tag vorher schon einen radfahrer da hatte, dem der helm das leben gerettet hat... 
also, wenn es noch irgendwo helmzweifler gibt, ich stelle mein exemplar gerne als anschaungsmaterial zur verfügung.   

also dann, bis irgendwann im oktober. haltet mir die trails sauber.  

Fietser,
der auch 'Christoph' heisst und nicht bei juchu's fahrtechnikkurs war.

PS die tour fing so vielversprechend an, wäre gerne weiter mitgefahren...

PPS auch hier nochmal vielen, vielen dank an mikkael für die betreuung gestern abend.   

PPPS auto ist auch wieder daheim


----------



## Goldfisch (29. Juli 2004)

Fietser schrieb:
			
		

> ...mit den touren für's erste.



Na immerhin kannst Du schon wieder schreiben und lesen. Hinterher feilst Du Dir eine Kerbe in den Rahmen - eine für jeden gebrochenen Knochen - ist nur Spaß, ne? ;-)

Ich wünsche Dir, dass Deine OP gut verläuft und mir einen guten Helm - Dein Posting hat mir gerade nochmal vor Augen geführt, dass ich mit meinem 10 EUR Tchibo-Helm vielleicht nicht soo gut beraten bin.

Ich fahre mir gleich einen neuen kaufen...

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zippi (29. Juli 2004)

Wünsche gute Genesung an den Freerider!!! Gut, dass Du sofort die richtige Entscheidung getroffen und die Tour abgebrochen hast. Wer weiß, was mit 'nem gebrochenen Schlüsselbein sonst noch so passiert wär.

Dank auch an Mikkael, der sich selbstlos als co-Sanitäter dem Krankentransport gewidmet hat.

Ansonsten, super Tour, nur zu wenig Asphalt.    
Und'n super Guide, der einen ständig zurückpfeift ("Fahrt ma nich so schnell") und hinterher selbst nicht mehr zu sehen ist.

Fottos kommen noch. Aber frühestens Samstag. Also Geduld. Sind eh nix geworden.

Uwe, der alte Blitzlichtpartizipierer, wird da wahrscheinlich eher mit dienen können.


----------



## juchhu (29. Juli 2004)

Fietser schrieb:
			
		

> ...mit den touren für's erste.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Mann-o-Meter, lieber Christoph,

hatte ich schon befürchtet, Dich würd's beim Gletscherurlaub erwischen.

Ne, und dann sowas. Also Däumchen gedrückt, und gute Besserung gewünscht.  

Mach' Dir nichts draus. Der/die Fahrkurs(e) hätte Dir eh nichts genützt, denn im Anfängerkurs werden weder BMX, Cross- oder Dirt-Sprungtechniken geübt.

Außer, das Üben hätte Dir Deinen tatsächlichen Könnensstand vor Augen geführt, und Du hättest vorerst von Sprungtechniken abgelassen.

Aber das ist Spekulation, denn wir haben uns noch nicht kennengelernt, und somit weiß ich nicht ob's am Können lag oder einfach Pech war.

Jetzt halt erst mal schon die Flügelchen ruhig, und wenn Du in 2 Monaten wieder biken darfst, kommst einfach zum Kurs, falls Du Lust hast.

 Also, gute Besserung  

VG Martin


----------



## mikkael (29. Juli 2004)

Goldfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Mikkael, kommst Du heute abend auch nach Bensberg?
> l


Na, logo!  Bin heute abend auf jeden Fall dabei..

@all
*Fürs Wochenende gibt es ne schöne Sache:* 
Unser Hardy ist weider fit und will's endlich wissen (.. und Frank hat vermutlich ne neue Kette! ) 

Er hat eine Wehebachtalsperrenrunde (Sa. 14.00 Uhr Eifel/nähe Aachen) ausgeschrieben! Hardy garantiert (oder gibt das Geld zurück), dass diesmal alle Teilnehmer die berühmte Talsperre sehen werden, ausserdem gibt es diverse Einkaufsmöglichkeiten beim 'Lidl' oder bei der 'Esso-Tankstelle' in Roetgen!  

Ich, _der provokative Entertainer_, werde natürlich auch dabei sein um für eine bessere Stimmung während der fürchterlich langen Fahrt zu sorgen, um Hardy bei den Anstiegen mental zu unterstützen und die eine oder andere Panne vorzutäuschen, damit er sich genug Luft holen kann. 

Die Hoffnung ist und bleibt, dass sich der böse Nachbar vom Hardy, der on_any_sunday_aus_e, auch für diese Tour entscheidet. Dann können wir mit einigen geilen extra Trails und mit wenigen fiesen Anstiegen rechnen, allerdings kann das uns u.U. äähm 30 km/500HM mehr kosten! 

Aber Vorsicht!: Nicht zu verwechseln ist diese Tour jedoch mit der von 'XCRacer': diese Jungs fahren im Schnitt mindestens 3 km/h mehr und sind nicht so sehr pausenfreundlich und mcdonaldssfreundlich wie Hardy!  

 

Tja, solche 'felsenfeste" Argumente bewegen sogar den hartnäckigsten Samstag-Langschläfer zum Treffpunkt am Samstag! Los!

VG Mikkael
PS. Ich bekomme wirklich keine Geld für diese 'Werbung'!


----------



## juchhu (29. Juli 2004)

Goldfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Na immerhin kannst Du schon wieder schreiben und lesen. Hinterher feilst Du Dir eine Kerbe in den Rahmen - eine für jeden gebrochenen Knochen - ist nur Spaß, ne? ;-)
> 
> Ich wünsche Dir, dass Deine OP gut verläuft und mir einen guten Helm - Dein Posting hat mir gerade nochmal vor Augen geführt, dass ich mit meinem 10 EUR Tchibo-Helm vielleicht nicht soo gut beraten bin.
> 
> ...


Besser 10  Helm, als garkeiner.

Achte darauf, dass der Helm optimal mit seinem Gurtsystem an Deine Kopfgröße angepasst werden kann. Ratschensystem mit Drehrad sind gut. Herauslösbare Schweisspads, damit sie gewaschen werden können. Wenn der Kinnriemen geschlossen ist , sollten zwei Finger darunter schiebbar sein, abgesehen davon sollte das Atmen, Sprechen, Essen und Trinken möglich sein  

Guck doch mal in den Bike-Zeitschriften in die entsprechenden Tests.

Viele renommierte Helmhersteller geben bei Unfallbruch einen Nachkaufsrabatt von 30-50%. Ist zwar jetzt an Dich, Michael, keine Verunfallungsempfehlung, aber vielleicht eine interessante Info an Christoph. Im Zweifelfall einfach beim Hersteller fargen. Macht der Zicken, dann auf die anderen Hersteller verweisen (z.B. wie meiner:  LAZER Revolution).

So, bis nachher. Wetter ist ja geil. 

VG Martin


----------



## Goldfisch (29. Juli 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Besser 10  Helm, als garkeiner.
> 
> Achte darauf, dass der Helm optimal mit seinem Gurtsystem an Deine Kopfgröße angepasst werden kann. Ratschensystem mit Drehrad sind gut. Herauslösbare Schweisspads, damit sie gewaschen werden können. Wenn der Kinnriemen geschlossen ist , sollten zwei Finger darunter schiebbar sein, abgesehen davon sollte das Atmen, Sprechen, Essen und Trinken möglich sein
> 
> ...



Hallo Martin,

danke für die Tipps. ich habe mir auch einen Lazer gekauft Fugitive. Ist Kauftipp der Bike und der Mountain Bike. Hab ihn gerade für einen Spottpreis beim H&S bekommen. 

Hier gibts ein paar Infos...

http://www.mtb-news.de/biketest/cen...13ad38182c48e4294981cd&cmd=details&itemid=327

Vielleicht für den einen oder anderen auch ein Tipp. UVP ist 79,95 EUR. H&S hat den Helm für 29,90 im Angebot.

Bis später
Michael


----------



## juchhu (29. Juli 2004)

Goldfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin,
> 
> danke für die Tipps. ich habe mir auch einen Lazer gekauft Fugitive. Ist Kauftipp der Bike und der Mountain Bike. Hab ihn gerade für einen Spottpreis beim H&S bekommen.
> 
> ...


Klasse, gerade dreimal teuer, aber bestimmt 10-mal besser.  Plus (hoffentlich genutzen) Austauschrabatt.  

Dann klappt's heute abend definitiv besser.

VG Martin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (29. Juli 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

da fehlt dann nur noch eine Frühgeburt, ansonsten ist wohl gestern alles passiert, was bei einer MTB-Feierabendrunde passieren kann. 

Auf der einen Seite habe ich natürlich mit Freude vernommen, dass es eine gelungene Veranstaltung war. Auf der anderen Seite überschattet natürlich der Unfall von *fietser* die Veranstaltung.

Wenn es operiert werden sollte, hast Du halt den Vorteil, dass Du nicht ewig warten musst, bis der Knochen sich auf natürliche Art und Weise heilt. Das dauert schon drei bis vier Wochen und ist nicht direkt angenehm. Wie auch immer, ich wünsche Dir gute Besserung !

Zu den Überstunden am Samstag hat *mikkael* eigentlich alles gesagt. Die Wehebachtalsperre werden wir geplant nicht sehen. Der Lidl in Kleinau liegt weit abseits der Strecke. Auch auf die Tankstelle in Roetgen solltet Ihr Euch nicht verlassen. Bis ich die wiedergefunden habe, wären wir wahrscheinlich alle verdurstet   

Wir werden unsere ganze Kraft auf die Gräben (klingt schlimmer als es ist) und auf die Singletrails im Vichttal konzentrieren. Übrigens werden wir keine richtig steilen Anstiege haben. Wir fahren dort eher langezogene Anstiege, was gerade den Perspektivfahrern entgegenkommen sollte.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Enrgy (29. Juli 2004)

Goldfisch schrieb:
			
		

> ... H&S hat den Helm für 29,90 im Angebot...



Gutes Schnäppchen, kann man nicht meckern. Kenne zwar deinen Tchibo-Helm nicht, aber die Teile (und die von Aldi zB.) sind garnicht so schlecht. Einzig diese leuchtfarbenen Kinderhelme ohne feste Außenschale finde ich nicht so dolle, aber sowas haste ja wohl eh nicht gehabt.

Tja kann sein, daß dieses Knacken gestern vom Helm oder auch von der Nabe kam, die war ja nach dem Aufprall auch recht locker. Gut, daß das Jekyll so nen robusten Lenkkopf hat.

Wie immer nach nem Unfall das selbe Bild: 10 Mann kümmern sich ums Bike und die lose Nabe ("die is hin, die hats gefetzt", "hoffentlich hat der Rahmen nix mitgekriegt") und der arme fietser saß ganz bedröppelt am Boden und wußte garnicht, was ihm da wiederfahren war.  

Zum Glück war die Zivilisation ja nicht weit. Wenn sowas (oder Schlimmeres wie gebr. Bein) mitten im Trail passiert, dann wirds schon heftiger.

Frei nach Werner: "Und ich sach noch, faa nich bei den Nebel..."


Nochma gute Besserung!

Gruß enrgy


----------



## Fietser (29. Juli 2004)

@enrgy

tja, das rad hab ich noch gar nicht gecheckt...hat ja jetzt zeit...  

was mögliche unfälle auf den trails angeht hast du natürlich recht. andererseits habe ich mich mal mit meinem bruder darüber unterhalten. der ist bei der feuerwehr in solingen (!) und musste schon öfter mit dem rettungswagen in den wald, mountainbiker abholen. zum glück blieb mir das wenigstens erspart, familientreffen auf die art wäre nicht so witzig gewesen.  

Danke für all eure genesungswünsche. operiert wird kommende woche freitag. dann sehen wir mal weiter.

bis dann mal,
fietser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (29. Juli 2004)

*Ja, als Erstes natürlich von mir auch gute Besserung an unseren Dirt-Jumper Christoph, auf das die Knochen wieder so zusammenwachsen, wie sie gehören. * 

Es gibt natürlich auch ein Bild von unserem Verunglückten, wo er noch spritzig und nichts Böses ahnend auf dem Rädchen sitzt. 










			
				Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Glück war die Zivilisation ja nicht weit. Wenn sowas (oder Schlimmeres wie gebr. Bein) mitten im Trail passiert, dann wirds schon heftiger.


...moment mal, es war ein gebrochenes Bein .... ein Schlüsselbein.

Hier gibt es auch nochmal die Szene nachdem Sturz, die Volker beschrieben hat: 

Gaanz ruhig Fahrrad...es ist doch nichts passiert...komm, leg dich erstmal hin...ohh, deine Nabe hat Spiel...das kann jetzt ein bischen weh tun....zack...schon ist sie wieder eingerenkt...war doch garnicht so schlimm. 






Achso....Christoph...was liegst du denn da rum...ach, jetzt stell dich mal nicht so an, das wächst schon wieder zusammen  

So, einen kleinen Bericht mit Bildern gibt es trotz des heftigen Abfluges aber dann doch von mir: 
Alles wissenswerte über die Tourdaten gab es natürlich schon von unserem Spitzenguide Volker:






Hier an dieser Stelle natürlich auch von mir ein herzliches Dankeschön an die sehr leckere Tourauswahl.... und das Extra für mich bzw. uns vorher sogar die Wege freigeräumt werden....mein Gott... sowas bin ich garnicht gewöhnt... ich kann es nicht fassen... ich fange gleich an zu weinen    ...soviel Hingabe.
Natürlich auch ein Dank an unseren Co-Autor Dirk, der hinten die Schäfchen zusammen hielt 






Tja, das mit dem Co-Guiden hat der Kollege schon richtig gut drauf...naja, mit dem photographieren, da happert es noch ein bischen...aber man kann ja auch nicht ALLES können, gell   

Von den Trails gibt es natürlich dann wieder weniger Aufzeichnungen, da sich die Mehrheit wieder im Trailrausch befand. Waren aber auch ein paar nette Stückchen dabei.
Ansonsten hätte ich auch gerne ein wenig die schönen Landschaften festgehalten, wenn sich da nicht immer irgendwelche, mit Microfaser behängte, kunststoffschalenkopfbedeckte und bergradfahrende Gestalten in's Bild gedrängt hätten






Am Ende gab sich dann der Rest des Haufens nochmal vor dem aufgehenden Mond die Ehre:






Alle Bilder gibt es hier


----------



## on any sunday (29. Juli 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Na, logo!  Bin heute abend auf jeden Fall dabei..
> 
> @all
> *Fürs Wochenende gibt es ne schöne Sache:*
> ...




Keine Sorge Jungs, ich habe mich für die Tour mit den Eingeborenen entschieden.  

Ich warne allerdings vor tollwütigen Bäumen, fragt Herrn Ploughman und noch immer abgrundtiefe Schlammlöcher, fragt mein Schaltwerk.  

Viel Spaß

Michael

P.S. Werde für Sonntag meine komplette Dhünntalsperrentour eingetragen


----------



## on any sunday (29. Juli 2004)

Wurde ja schon fast alles gesagt, war ein sehr schönes Ründchen, was da von Herrn Enrgy präsentiert wurde.

Nur wer als fortgeschrittener Anfänger ein lockeres Feierabendründchen ala Herrn Hardy_aus_K erwartete, wurde etwas bös überrascht. Das Tempo war zwischen den mindestens 20 Fotopausen  doch relativ hoch und der technische Anspruch auch nicht von schlechten Eltern. Das man am Ende die Trails nur noch erahnen konnte, war besonders beim letzten Felsenstück wohl besser so.   

Eine Frage noch. Wann kommt eigentlich der Visumzwang für Leute aus Alfter?   

Obwohl, auf dem Gangfoto sehe ich extrem cool aus.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (29. Juli 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Nur wer als fortgeschrittener Anfänger ein lockeres Feierabendründchen ala Herrn Hardy_aus_K erwartete, wurde etwas bös überrascht. Das Tempo war zwischen den mindestens 20 Fotopausen  doch relativ hoch und der technische Anspruch auch nicht von schlechten Eltern. Das man am Ende die Trails nur noch erahnen konnte, war besonders beim letzten Felsenstück wohl besser so.



Als Du eben bei mir warst, habe ich ganz vergessen Dir, von meiner neusten Errungenschaft zu berichten   

Da mein Vater nun endgültig nur noch sein edles Rennrad benutzen möchte, hat er mir sein technisch hochwertiges Cross Trecking-Rad vererbt. Das Angebot, das Rad über eBay zu verscherbeln und die Kohle dann einzusacken, habe ich natürlich abgelehnt. Besonders freue ich mich auf die gefederte Sattelstütze  

Gruß
Hardy

P.S.:

Schade, dass es für das Modell keine Möglichkeit gibt, einen Elektormotor einzubauen, der mir dann die Berge hochhelfen würde.


----------



## gonzo63 (30. Juli 2004)

Hi Leut´s,

will hier nur bekannt geben das ich an der morgigen Tour, mit *hardy_aus_k*, nicht teilnehmen werde (kann!) 

Hätte normal Frühschicht und wäre dabei. Muß aber, wegen Personalmangel
heute und für den Rest der Woche, auf Nachtschicht wechseln.

Hat aber auch etwas positives!!  

Meine Beine bekommen, nach der Tour durch die Wupperberge mit *enrgy*, noch ein wenig Ruhe!

Also dann, allen viel Spaß, bomben Wetter, keine Pannen und vor allem
kein Unfälle!  

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Ploughman (30. Juli 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Ich warne allerdings vor tollwütigen Bäumen, fragt Herrn Ploughman und noch immer abgrundtiefe Schlammlöcher, fragt mein Schaltwerk.


...und nicht nur das sie angriffslustig   sind, nein sie versperren einem auch total den Blick auf den schönen Wald!  Allerdings schadet ein kleiner Baumkontakt nichts, es fördert die positive Wahrnehmung davon, wie schön es ist, wenn man beim strampeln auch atmen kann. Seid also nicht zu mutig. Bei mir sind die nächsten zwei Wochen Schmalspurtouren in fernen Gefilden angesagt  .

Ciao
Ploughman

P.S.: noch eine weitere Warnung! An der WBTS scheint auch eine alte Hexe zu hausen. Nur lockt sie ihre Bikeropfer nicht mit schnöden Pfefferkuchen, sondern strömt köstlichen Grillgeruch aus...wenn man sechs Stunden nichts gegessen hat...ächz...lechz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zippi (31. Juli 2004)

@Uwe
Ich verneige mich demütig, Meister der Pixel und des Blitzlichts! Schöne Fotos (Neid).

Jetzt möchte ich dem Orakel der Fotografie folgende Frage stellen:

Wie bekomme ich diese großen Bilder zwischen den Text?

Hat jemand ne Ahnung, mit welchem Programm ich einen Videoclip um 90 grad gedreht bekomme? Habe die Kamera auf unserer Abfahrt hochkant gehalten  . Ist ein bißchen blöd, immer mit schiefem Kopf vor'm Bildschirm zu sitzen.

Greez
Dirk


----------



## mikkael (31. Juli 2004)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand ne Ahnung, mit welchem Programm ich einen Videoclip um 90 grad gedreht bekomme? Habe die Kamera auf unserer Abfahrt hochkant gehalten


Also, bei Quicktime gibt es einige Tools, nur bei MPEG weiss ich nicht. Du kannst aber mal dem Frank (franG) fragen, der ist der Spezi.



			
				zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ein bißchen blöd, immer mit schiefem Kopf vor'm Bildschirm zu sitzen.


  boah! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (1. August 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

was dem einem seine Bergschwäche ist, ist  dem anderen die verzweifelte Suche nach dem Treffpunkt. Insider werden wissen, wer hier gemeint ist   

*stahlgabi, mikkael, kitesun* und ich sind dann um 14.20 Uhr aufgebrochen. Nach sechs Kilometer hatten wir dann unseren ersten Defekt. 

Plötzlich fehlten relativ entscheidende Teile bei der Scheibenbremse eines unserer Mitfaherer. Nach Fassungslosigkeit beim Besitzer des MTB's und Ratlosigkeit in der Truppe, haben wir die Sache dann doch noch in den Griff bekommen.

Die Tour sind wir wie geplant gefahren. Sie begann zwar relativ moderat und langweilig, aber dafür wurden wir danach mit einem Singletrail nach dem anderen entschädigt (Hasselbachgraben, Schlebachbachgraben, Singletrails im Vichttal).

In meinen Erinnerungen haften bleibt natürlich auch *mikkael* ewiger Kampf mit der Sattelstütze und seiner Gangschaltung. Ich werde mich mal intern dafür einsetzen, dass er deshalb 10 Bonuskilometer für die Statistik bekommt   

Geworden sind es dann 50 Kilometer bei knapp 700 Höhenmeter. Unterwegs waren wir gut vier Stunden.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## zippi (1. August 2004)

So, ich hab's geschafft:

So sah also die Gruppe am Anfang noch aus:
Vielleicht war der Startplatz am Friedhof schon ein schlechtes Omen.




Wir danken der unbekannten Friedhofsbesucherin für die fotografische Leistung, zu der ich selbst nicht fähig bin  

Dann kamen wir zu dem verhängnisvollen BMX-Platz




An dieser Stelle sind sie gelandet,............. Christophs Kopf und Schulter.

Uwe wollte sich solidarisch erklären, schaffte aber partout den Sturz nicht!





Dichtes Gedränge am Rüden-Denkmal.






Hier noch ein Foto, das Uwe schon besser hinbekommen hat.


----------



## mikkael (1. August 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> was dem einem seine Bergschwäche ist, ist  dem anderen die verzweifelte Suche nach dem Treffpunkt. Insider werden wissen, wer hier gemeint ist..


Es war eine super Runde, Hardy! 

Zu Deinen Vorlagen könnte ich mehrere 'Golden Goals' schiessen, aber ich benehm' mich diesmal und 'rede' nur am Berg! 

VG Mikkael

Gott sei Dank kenn' ich den Weg zum Schöllerhof ganz gut, ich möchte den Michael nicht warten lassen!


----------



## hardy_aus_k (1. August 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

das Wochenende ist noch nicht ganz verdaut, da droht schon neues Ungemach. Am Mittwoch geht es dann wieder zur Sache. Damit Ihr auch wisst, worauf Ihr Euch einlasst, poste ich den ungefähren Streckenverlauf:





Kritik wird wie immer mit lebenslanger Mißachtung gestraft, Verbesserungsvorschläge werden dankend entgegengenommen.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## stahlgabi (1. August 2004)

Hallo Hardy,

auch von mir noch ein Dankeschön fürs Guiding - geniale Tour   - optimal zur Regeneration für meine Alpen-geschundenen Muskeln.

Sofern das Wetter am Mittwoch mitspielt und ich die kleinen aber nicht unwichtigen Ersatzteile bekomme, bin ich wieder mit dabei !!

Bis dahin schöne Woche !!!

Gabi


----------



## hardy_aus_k (2. August 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

wer gedacht hat, er käme an der wöchentlichen Feierabendrunden-Statistik vorbei, hat sich geirrt   

Hier nun die Aufstellung auf die MTB-Deutschland gewartet hat:

gesamt / 143780 / 22 Runden  /  3970 Kilometer  /  64380 Höhenmeter

hardy_aus_k / 18840 / 16 Runden  /  527 Kilometer  /  8300 Höhenmeter
enrgy / 9530 / 7 Runden  /  250 Kilometer  /  4530 Höhenmeter
mikkael / 9030 / 7 Runden  /  244 Kilometer  /  4150 Höhenmeter
blake69 / 8640 / 7 Runden  /  223 Kilometer  /  4180 Höhenmeter
kitesun / 6520 / 6 Runden  /  196 Kilometer  /  2600 Höhenmeter
gonzo63 / 5350 / 5 Runden  /  150 Kilometer  /  2350 Höhenmeter
on any sunday / 5080 / 4 Runden  /  139 Kilometer  /  2300 Höhenmeter
spiridon64 / 4820 / 4 Runden  /  146 Kilometer  /  1900 Höhenmeter
talybont / 4790 / 4 Runden  /  123 Kilometer  /  2330 Höhenmeter
racetec1 / 4490 / 4 Runden  /  122 Kilometer  /  2050 Höhenmeter
zippi / 4420 / 3 Runden  /  121 Kilometer  /  2000 Höhenmeter
handlampe / 3910 / 3 Runden  /  99 Kilometer  /  1930 Höhenmeter
jürgenK / 3720 / 3 Runden  /  101 Kilometer  /  1700 Höhenmeter
manni / 3440 / 3 Runden  /  92 Kilometer  /  1600 Höhenmeter
marco_lev / 3210 / 3 Runden  /  88 Kilometer  /  1450 Höhenmeter
stahlgabi / 2970 / 2 Runden  /  86 Kilometer  /  1250 Höhenmeter
schnucki / 2940 / 2 Runden  /  77 Kilometer  /  1400 Höhenmeter
franky-x / 2570 / 2 Runden  /  66 Kilometer  /  1250 Höhenmeter
franG / 2520 / 2 Runden  /  71 Kilometer  /  1100 Höhenmeter
marco w. / 2460 / 2 Runden  /  73 Kilometer  /  1000 Höhenmeter
die wade / 2130 / 2 Runden  /  50 Kilometer  /  1130 Höhenmeter
spooky / 2130 / 2 Runden  /  50 Kilometer  /  1130 Höhenmeter
dumbolino / 1970 / 2 Runden  /  56 Kilometer  /  850 Höhenmeter
kölnerin / 1820 / 2 Runden  /  56 Kilometer  /  700 Höhenmeter
juchhu / 1750 / 2 Runden  /  50 Kilometer  /  750 Höhenmeter
ploughman / 1550 / 2 Runden  /  55 Kilometer  /  450 Höhenmeter
lythande / 1530 / 2 Runden  /  49 Kilometer  /  550 Höhenmeter

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## juchhu (2. August 2004)

Tach,

von @Goldfisch alias Michael soll ich dies Woche die Auswertungen über die bisherigen Fahrtechnikkurse bekommen.  

Dann kannst Du endlich, zumindest bei den gemeinsamen TeilnehmerInnen des Fahrtechikkurses und der Feierabendtouren, deren km und hm aus den Fahrtechnikkursen in Deine Statistik exponentiell einfließen lassen.

Bin schon sehr gespannt auf die Umsetzung und die Auswirkung. Und untersteht Dich, mir wieder irgendwelche EXCEL-Tabellen zu schicken 

Viel Spass, machst Du mit links, oder  

VG Martin


----------



## Fietser (2. August 2004)

ich frag mich ja gerade, ob der liebe hardy aus k nicht auch 1/3 touren in seine statistik aufnehmen kann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (2. August 2004)

Moin,

so, ich bin wieder online und total platt. Irgendwelche dahergelaufenen Biker hatten mich überredet, in Duisburg 24 Stunden im 4er-Mixed zu fahren. Nun tut mir fast alles weh, Rücken, Oberschenkel, Hände. Aber das ist nur Nebensache, wir haben nämlich gewonnen  . Nur will ich diese Woche kein Rad mehr sehen  . Aber danach stoße ich wieder zu Euch.

MfG,
Armin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (2. August 2004)

@talybont

Da gibt es jetzt viele Fragen und Erkenntnisse, die mir dazu einfallen: 


er zeigt sich mal wieder die Wichtigkeit, sich die richtigen Mitfahrer auszusuchen (muss gestehen, dass ich auch erst nach mehr als zwanzig Jahre erfolgloser Tischtenniskarriere bei einem Zweierturnier durch die richtige Partnerwahl einen Pokal gewonnen habe); deshalb gratuliere ich Deinen Mitfahrern mal für die perfekte Auswahl Ihres Mitfahrers

wieviel Geld hat Euch der erste Platz gekostet (Zahlungen für Bestechungen, Sabotage und Mord) ? wieviele Gegner habt Ihr gehabt ? waren es ernsthafte Gegner ? welche Kilometer und Höhenmeter sind zusammenkommen ?

jeder suchst sich selber aus, womit er sich zu Grunde richtet ? warum hast Du nicht *on any sunday* mitgenommen, um ihm endlich mal sein freches Mundwerk zu stopfen (ideal wäre natürlich gewesen, wenn er dann als Ein-Mann-Team gestartet wäre
Abgesegen davon gratuliere ich Euch natürlich zu Eurem Triumph   

@juchhu

Ich warte schon sehnsüchtig auf die Statistiken. Excel lasse ich schon seit Tagen simulieren, um einen gerechten Modus zu finden   

@all

Noch einen Hinweis und eine Bitte ! Es gibt unter uns noch Modembesitzer. Habt ein wenig Erbarmen mit ihnen. 

Postet deshalb bitte nach Möglichkeit nicht immer aller Bilder als Vollbilder, sondern als Icons und macht dann den Link auf Euer Photoalbum. 

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## juchhu (2. August 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> @juchhu
> 
> ...


Du bist schon ein Guter; ich bin stolz auf Dich.  

Jetzt hängt alles nur noch von @Goldfisch alias Michaels Daten ab.

Und dann wird @hardy_aus_k die Elektronen wirbeln lassen und (Insider wollen sogar schon von angeblich im 3D-Stil aufbereitete Statitiken gehört haben  ) uns mit sensationellen Auswertungen verblüffen. 

Ich freu' mich drauf. 

VG Martin


----------



## Goldfisch (2. August 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Du bist schon ein Guter; ich bin stolz auf Dich.
> 
> Jetzt hängt alles nur noch von @Goldfisch alias Michaels Daten ab.
> 
> ...



Hallo zusammen,

Tour Nummer drei ist noch auf meinem Ciclo. Mal schauen, ob ich heute abend dazu komme, was aufzuarbeiten. Die Teilnehmerlisten müsstest Du aber haben, Martin. Die habe ich nicht geführt.

Was man zu den Fahrtechnikseminaren sagen kann: Wenig Kilometer, hohe Dauer, ein paar Höhenmeter (nicht viele total aber mit einigen deftigen Steigungen).

Spätenstens Mitte der Woche gips was...

LG
Michael


----------



## talybont (2. August 2004)

@Hardy

also das waren pro Runde etwa 8 km mit 90 hm. Am Schluss waren es 70 Runden, wovon ich 18 gefahren bin. Die anderen sind je 17 und einmal 18 gefahren. Ich habe die zweitschnellste Rund im Team gefahren, und das , obwohl ich mit Abstand der jüngste war  . Alle anderen sind Ü40. Unsere Dame muss die schnellste im ganzen Feld gewesen sein, was die alles verblasen hat.  
Direkte Gegner hatten wir nur sieben an der Zahl, allerdings waren die Zweiten schon fünf Runden zurück. Insgesamt mit den reinen Herrenteams hätten wir Platz 17 von 54 belegt. Wenn man davon ausgeht, das von denen viele mit Lizenzfahrern bestückt waren, recht ordentlich.
Bestochen und gemeuchelt wurde keiner, es gab nur einen Platten zu beheben und nur drei Ausrutscher. Einmal habe ich in einem Gebüsch gelegen.  
Immerhin habe ich nun weniger Respekt vor Treppen und Steilabfahrten, das geht immer irgendwie, auch nachts  .
Also sollten wir vielleicht mal eine Feierabendrunde im Dunkeln fahren!  

MfG,
Armin


----------



## juchhu (2. August 2004)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Also sollten wir vielleicht mal eine Feierabendrunde im Dunkeln fahren!
> 
> ...


Apropo Dunkel:

nach den Fahrtechnikkursen bin ich immer noch im Dunkel nach Hause gefahren (sind nur ca. 10 min quer durch Milchborntal).

Downhills gewinnen im Dunkel enorm an Reiz und Gefährlichkeit. Vor allendingen lässt sich die Geschwindigkeit deutlich schlechter abschätzen. Beim letzten Mal bin ich zurück über den Übungstrail mit Wurzel und Rampenbereich gefahren. Mann-o-Meter ohne Licht war das schon extrem heftig. Wie gut, dass ich die besagten Augen eines Uhus habe  

Das nächste Mal mit Stirnlampe. Aber Armin hat schon Recht. Im Dunkel, wenn auch mit Beleuchtung, hat schon seinen Reiz. Da der Herbst bald vor der Tür stehen wird, und die Dämmerung wieder früher einbrechen wird, sollten wir uns schon Mal langsam auf Dämmerungs- und Nachtfahrten vorbereiten.

VG Martin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (2. August 2004)

@talybont

Das sind eindrucksvolle Zahlen, die Du dort genannt hast. Mein Respekt für Eure Leistung   

Mir tut der Hintern und die Oberschenkel schon beim Summieren der Zahlen weh   

@talybont @juchhu

Das mit der Dunkelheit wird ein Thema. Und ich hatte gedacht das ewige Kaufen von irgendwelchen MTB-Zubehör wäre mal endlich zu Ende   

Da kommt mir ein Gedanke: könnten wir nicht die Jungs, die freundlicherweise die Singletrailpflege übernehmen, auch für das Ausleuchten der Strecken begeistern   

@goldfisch

Ich warte schon sehnsüchtig auf Deine Auswertungen. Es treibt mir die Tränen in die Augen, dass meine Feierabendstatistik nicht aktuell ist   

@all

Dann bin ich wohl knapp dem Lynchmord entgangen. Da ich heute wesentlicher schneller als geplant im Büro fertig war, hatte ich das Gefühl, doch mal sicherheitshalber den unbekannten Teil der geplanten Tour vorzufahren. Er war der richtige Gedanke zum richtigen Zeitpunkt.

Naja, da werde ich wohl noch ein wenig Feintuning machen müssen. Es sind da einge Härten hereingerutscht, die nicht sein müssen (=unfahrbar). Da ich morgen definitiv Ruhetag habe, werde ich mich dann mal an die Sache begeben.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## on any sunday (2. August 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @talybont
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie frech ?, wo Mundwerk? 

Ich fühle mich vollkommen missverstanden, aus meinem wohlgeformten Lippen kommen immer nur die freundlichsten und aufmuntersten Worte an meine werten Mitfahrer.  

Bei manchen Nachbarn könnte ich allerdings eine Ausnahme machen, egal ob mit oder ohne Baseballschäger. Oh, da fällt mir ein , mein Auto steht bei dir vor der Tür. In dem Fall werde ich mich natürlich auch zu ausgewählten Nachbarn immer nett und freundlich verhalten.


----------



## on any sunday (3. August 2004)

@all

Wer auf Feierabend und Bergisches keine Lust mehr hat, der könnte auch an der Ahr Spaß bekommen.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (3. August 2004)

@on any sunday

Das ist eine richtig geile Sache: 40 Kilometer und 1300 Höhenmeter   

Ich hatte schon überlegt, ob alleine zum Steiner Berg zu fahren, um mich mal richtig fertig zu machen. Einfach mal wieder meine Agression abbauen, die entsteht, wenn jemand meint, die Parkplätze vor meinem Haus blockieren zu müssen  

Aber viel schlimmer ist noch, wenn dann die Parkmarkierungen mißachtet werden. Mein Lieber, Du stehst mit Deinem Pickup mindestens 20 cm auf einem weiteren Parkplatz   

Vielleicht spricht Du mal mit *juchhu*, ob er auch Einparkübungen für Pick Ups anbietet   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## on any sunday (3. August 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @on any sunday
> 
> Das ist eine richtig geile Sache: 40 Kilometer und 1300 Höhenmeter
> 
> ...



Ne, ne, in der Parkbucht davor stand sowas kleines, fordartiges drin, kennst du sicherlich  . Davon hatte ich noch einen halben Meter Abstand.   
Aber wegen der guten Nachbarschaftsbeziehungen schaue ich mir das heute nochmal an.

Besteinparkervonwelt

Michael


----------



## Manni (3. August 2004)

Hi,
ich hab ein Problem mit mit meiner neuen 34iger Kassette:
Wenn ich hinten dauf dem 34er Ritzel bin und vorne von Mittel auf Klein schaltet dann rappelts   
Das liegt daran das das obere Schaltröllchen an das Ritzel kommt. 

Ich tu mich mit der Lösung des Problems was schwer, was soll ich tun Kette kürzen, die Leitung vor dem Schaltwerk enger verlegen um das Schaltwerk durch spannen vom Ritzel weg zu bekommen oder ein neues Schaltwerk kaufen (Kapazität?)??

Meint ihr wenn ich morgen mitfahre könntet ihr mir da weiterhelfen oder lieber direkt zum Bikeshop?


----------



## bike-ndorf (3. August 2004)

Hallo Manni,
am Schaltwerk sind 2 Stellschrauben (nicht die Grosse zum Zug spannen; ich meine die beiden von hinten schraubbaren Kleinen; eine zum begrenzen des Schaltwerkhubes in Richtung Speichen; die andere <<und dass ist die für Dich interessante>> zum verstellen der Lage der oberen Spannrolle). Dreh an dieser Schraube, bis es nicht mehr im Getriebe kracht. Aber nicht weiter!

Eine Beschreibung findest Du auch unter:

www.bikersguide.de

Da issn Workshop zum Schaltung einstellen.

Hoffe, Dir geholfen zu haben. Vielleicht bis Morgen.

Klaus


----------



## Manni (3. August 2004)

bike-ndorf schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Manni,
> am Schaltwerk sind 2 Stellschrauben (nicht die Grosse zum Zug spannen; ich meine die beiden von hinten schraubbaren Kleinen; eine zum begrenzen des Schaltwerkhubes in Richtung Speichen; die andere <<und dass ist die für Dich interessante>> zum verstellen der Lage der oberen Spannrolle). Dreh an dieser Schraube, bis es nicht mehr im Getriebe kracht. Aber nicht weiter!
> 
> Eine Beschreibung findest Du auch unter:
> ...



Danke für den Tip, ich probier das morgen mal, hab jetzt aber schonmal den Zug an der Einstellschraube am Shifter etwas gespannt und nun gehts besser, werde also morgen starten können.


----------



## Enrgy (5. August 2004)

Aah,endlich wieder Licht im Forum! wurde ja auch langsam Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (5. August 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

das war dann vom Betreiber ein Beitrag zum Thema "Verfügbarkeit"   

Der Blindflug hat ein Ende   

Um den Blindflug beim nächsten Mal zu vermeiden, hätte ich die Bitte, dass Ihr mir Eure e-Mail mitteilt. Damit hätte ich dann ein Backup und wäre in der Lage die Feierabendrunden weiter zu organisieren, wenn der Server mal wieder muckt.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Enrgy (5. August 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> ...Der Blindflug hat ein Ende    ...



Ja, nachdem wir gestern abend endlich die Straße wieder erreicht hatten, die genauso aussah wie jene, die wir 20min zuvor passiert hatten...  

Eckdaten der Tour: 25,91km, 485Hm, 15,3 Km/h Schnitt

Und das alles OHNE FORUM, Wahnsinn daß wir uns nicht in den Weiten des WWD (World-Wide-Dhünntal) hoffnungslos verfranst haben...


----------



## Blake69 (5. August 2004)

Ah, endlich bin ich drin  

Und hier die Daten unserer Feierabendrunde am Dienstag, den 03.08.04:

Teilnehmer von Anfang an: Stahlgabi, Andreas + Susanne, Tan (sorry Namen vergessen) und Blake69.

Nach rd. 15 km ist dann Susanne abgesprungen (die hatte allerdings schon 10km bis zum Treffpunkt  ), Tan nach rd. 22 km und dieser wurde durch Ralf (ohne ph  ) ersetzt. Also wir waren dann wieder am Parkplatz Schöllerhof. Von da aus ging es dann zu viert hoch den "Marcsmountainkotze" (jetzt ist wohl klar warum der Anstieg den Namen hat) bis nach Neschen und da zur Dünnthalsperre (Das Bild ist auf der Staumauer) und wieder zurück zum Parkplatz.

Ergebnis: 35 km, 520 Hm, Fahrtzeit 2,20 Std.

@ Hardy: Für Dich war für die Statistik   !!!

Also wir hatten richtig Spaß, auch nochmal vielen Dank an Stahlgabi und Andreas für die Führung der kurzfristig noch abgeänderten Route!

Jörg

P.S. Das soll jetzt nicht heißen, dass wir eine Gegenveranstaltung zur Hardys Touren veranstalten. Nein, wir haben nur gedacht (gehofft  ), dass Ihr am Mittwoch voll in den Regen kommt........


----------



## hardy_aus_k (5. August 2004)

@blake69

Ich habe mit Freude gelesen, dass Eure Runde stattgefunden hat. Noch mehr freue ich mich natürlich darüber, dass Du mir die Daten für die Feierabendrundenstatistik mitgeteilt hast   

@all

Gestern hat dann im Bereich "Schöllerhof/Dhünntalsperre" ebenfalls eine Feierabendrunde stattgefunden. Wie schon zu lesen war, haben wir eine kleine Ehrenrunde gedreht  

Den Preis für die beste kämpferische Leistung gehört ganz klar *marco_lev*. Du bist damit in die Klasse der 500 Höhenmeter-Touren vorgedrungen. Ich hoffe mal, dass Du heute gut durch den Tag gekommen bist.



 

 

 



Und es ist mir mal wieder passiert, dass mir ein Biker durchgeganen ist   An kitesun, redrace1, hardy_aus_k, enrgy, tau, bike-ndorf, marco_lev und Klaus kann ich mich erinnern, aber es fehlt einer auf der Liste. Wer kann mir helfen ?

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## bike-ndorf (5. August 2004)

Falls es wen interessiert, hier das Höhenprofil der gestrigen Tour. Bis zu 500m fehlte nur wenig. Wir hätten vielleicht noch einmal die Ehrenrunde drehen sollen...


----------



## Newton_67 (5. August 2004)

Hi Hardy,

ich war der den du vergessen hast (Andreas aus Lüdorf)


----------



## Marco_Lev (5. August 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Den Preis für die beste kämpferische Leistung gehört ganz klar *marco_lev*. Du bist damit in die Klasse der 500 Höhenmeter-Touren vorgedrungen. Ich hoffe mal, dass Du heute gut durch den Tag gekommen bist.



vielen dank, hardy. bin noch ein wenig abgekämpft, aber schon wieder auf dem klaren weg der genesung. ich glaube heute morgen wachte ich in der gleichen position auf, in der ich mich gestern abend ins bett fallen liess   
also dann auf in neue schlachten. ich komm wieder, keine frage 

gruß @all freunde der heiligen feierabendrunden


----------



## on any sunday (6. August 2004)

Hallo Feierabendrundler,

wer wissen will, wo sich der Herr H. aus K. in der Schweiz rumgetrieben hat, sollte auf meiner Heimseite die MTB Reisen besuchen und die Toblerone vernaschen.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Enrgy (6. August 2004)

Wenn ich das richtig zusammenrechne, biste da in 6 Tagen 336km mit 11.000Hm gefahren. Räasspäkkt!!    
War wohl gut, daß ich nicht mitgekommen bin...für mich als gaanz alten Mann mit nur 3h-Kondition wör dat nüscht...

Aber zum Glück hattet ihr noch ein paar Tage gutes Wetter in der Woche. Das Eigerpanorama ist schon der Hit!

Gruß enrgy


----------



## hardy_aus_k (6. August 2004)

@on any sunday

Ich habe natürlich die Schweizseiten sofort gelesen   

Die ganze Sache ist sehr gelungen und gibt ziemlich genau wieder, was wir dort erlebt haben   

Bei mir sind dann gut 7000 Höhenmeter zusammengekommen. Mir jedenfalls hat es voll gereicht   

@Schweizsehnsüchtige

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es nächstes Jahr auch wieder die Möglichkeit gibt, das Berner Mittelland unsicher zu machen. Sobald der Termin feststeht, werde ich ihn posten.

Was das Gebiet betrifft, haben wir die Möglichkeiten noch längst nicht ausgeschöpft. Deshalb sollte auch beim nächsten Mal die ein oder andere Überraschung dabei sein   

@Feierabendrundenteilnehmer

Das Forum scheint immer noch seine Zicken zu haben. Deshalb solltet Ihr Euch einfach vormerken, dass wir uns nächsten Mittwoch wieder am Schöllerhof um 18.30 Uhr treffen.

Ich kann an der Stelle nur wiederholen, dass Ihr mir Eure Mailadresse sendet. Sollte es hier weiter Schwierigkeiten geben, werdet Ihr dann über Mail informiert.

Über folgende Mailadressen verfüge ich bereits: mikkael, blake69, ktiesun, on any sunday, spiridon64, manni, stahlgabi, juchhu, bike-ndorf

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (6. August 2004)

*Das mit dem letzten Mittwoch Abend war ne krasse Ausnahme!*
Nächsten Mittwoch Abend werde ich selbstverständlich höchstpersönlich für ein vernünftiges Tempo am Berg und für ordentliche Statistikkorrektur sorgen, also Ende der 'netten, lockeren abendlichen Spaziergängen' 

@Jörg (Blake69)
Das mit dem letzten Dienstag hat mich zu einer alten bzw. neuen Idee gebracht: Warum nicht auch am Dienstag Abend? So ne richtig vernünftige Bergische Runde mit respektablem Höhenmeter 'ohne McClaudia-Burger-Stops'. Anschliessend am Mittwoch Abend die Trekking-Runde mit Hardy, einfach locker ausrollen.. 

VG Mikkael


----------



## zippi (6. August 2004)

So, auch wenn ich zwischendurch mit ollenTouren nerve. Aber hier nochmal eine Impression von der Tour vom 29.07. mit Enrgy:







und die Abfahrt von Wolfstall/Orth zum Klingenring Rtg. Rüden


----------



## on any sunday (7. August 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> 
> Wer auf Feierabend und Bergisches keine Lust mehr hat, der könnte auch an der Ahr Spaß bekommen.
> 
> ...



Ahrtour wird wegen Waschküchenwetter abgeblasen.


----------



## on any sunday (7. August 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich das richtig zusammenrechne, biste da in 6 Tagen 336km mit 11.000Hm gefahren. Räasspäkkt!!
> War wohl gut, daß ich nicht mitgekommen bin...für mich als gaanz alten Mann mit nur 3h-Kondition wör dat nüscht...
> 
> Aber zum Glück hattet ihr noch ein paar Tage gutes Wetter in der Woche. Das Eigerpanorama ist schon der Hit!
> ...



Danke für die Blumen. Aber das mit dem "nicht mitkommen" siehst du falsch. Ich bin mit Hardy auch eine Tour gefahren, da isser halt irgendwann abgebogen und hat daraus eine kleinere Tour gemacht. Da wäre es nicht schlecht gewesen, wenn er noch einen Spielkameraden  dabei gehabt hätte. 
Oder aber das böse Kasperele aus Esch macht seine Monschtertouren und die noch älteren Herrschaften vertreiben sich weniger qualvoll die Zeit.    

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## talybont (7. August 2004)

Da ja diese Forum hier momentan ein bischen krankt, stelle ich mal hier einen Fahrtermin rein:

Heute 14:00 am Lemmerzparkplatz (zwischen Nachtigallental und Bahnhof) in Königswinter, nette Runde für Sash31, der das 7GB kennenlernen möchte. Wer will, darf mit  So etwa 3 h bei mittlerem >Tempo sollen es werden.

MfG,
Armin (0174/801 92 68) / [email protected]


----------



## hardy_aus_k (8. August 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

die Fahrgemeinschaft für die Feierabendrunde am Mittwoch, den 11.08.2004, ist nun eingetragen. Wie bereits angekündigt treffen wir uns und am Schöllerhof um 18.30 Uhr.

Die Streckenführung steht noch nicht endgültig fest, aber wir werden wahrscheinlich das Eifgental und Linneftal fahren.

Ansonsten solltet Ihr Euch mental darauf einstellen, dass wir wg. der Dämmerung ab nächste Woche wieder um 18.00 Uhr beginnen werden. 

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## gonzo63 (8. August 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

wollt mich mal melden und mitteilen das es mich, am vergangenen Montag, derbe zerbröselt hat.
War am Abend mit meinem Sohn unterwegs und hab einen Zaun zu spät gesehen. Bin dort frontal und wie ne Rakete eingeschlagen!
Leichte Gehirnerschütterung, Schulter geprellt und zwei Rippen gebrochen!

Sobald ich wieder auf dem Damm bin, gesell ich mich wieder dazu!

Bis denne
Jürgen


----------



## juchhu (8. August 2004)

gonzo63 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wollt mich mal melden und mitteilen das es mich, am vergangenen Montag, derbe zerbröselt hat.
> War am Abend mit meinem Sohn unterwegs und hab einen Zaun zu spät gesehen. Bin dort frontal und wie ne Rakete eingeschlagen!
> ...


Mann-o-Meter, dass liest sich ja garnicht gut.  

Wie Zaun, ich denke DU fährst im Gelände rum. Machst jetzt einen auf Springreiter, oder was?!  

Nichts für ungut. Gute Besserung und dann schnell wieder aufs Bike  

VG Martin


----------



## Blake69 (8. August 2004)

> @Jörg (Blake69)
> Das mit dem letzten Dienstag hat mich zu einer alten bzw. neuen Idee gebracht: Warum nicht auch am Dienstag Abend? So ne richtig vernünftige Bergische Runde mit respektablem Höhenmeter 'ohne McClaudia-Burger-Stops'. Anschliessend am Mittwoch Abend die Trekking-Runde mit Hardy, einfach locker ausrollen..
> 
> VG Mikkael


Hi Mikkael!

Also der Hardy hat die Truppe doch normalerweise im Griff oder?  

Es kann gut sein, dass es bei mir am Dienstag wieder besser passt als Mittwoch. Dann werde ich wieder um 18.30 Uhr den Parkplatz Schöllerhof anpeilen und hoffe dabei auf Unterstützung bezügl. Streckenkenntnis
Werde mich dazu aber noch am Montag auslassen... 

Gruß, Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (8. August 2004)

@on any sunday

Deine Ahrtour war dann heute wirklich eine richtig nette Sache. Sehr schöne Wege, deftige Singletrails, eine fahrbare Flussdurchfahrt, satte Höhenmeter und einige herausragende Aussichtspunkte haben mir heute richtig Freude bereitet.

Vielen, vielen Dank für Dein Tourguidung   

Ach ja, das Bergzeitfahren ging natürlich an *on any sunday*  

@gonzo

Dann erst einmal gute Besserung und ich hoffe, dass wir Dich bald wieder in der MTB-Szene begrüßen dürfen.

Aber sehe es positiv, es bleiben Dir dann die Verrückheiten der nächsten Wochen erspart   

@blake69

Der Mittwochtermin ist dadurch zustande gekommen, dass zeitweise Dienstags die Techniktrainings stattgefunden haben. Abgesehen davon passt der Mittwoch mir auch besser.

Abgesehen davon, finde ich es gut, wenn auch Dienstags gefahren wird. Der ein oder andere wird froh sein, wenn er dann einen weiteren Termin hat, an dem er nicht alleine durch die Pampas fahren muss

@mikkael

Wie halten den 18.30-Termin solange es geht. Aber ich fürchte, dass wir den Startpunkt in naher Zukunft nach vorne legen müssen.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## juchhu (9. August 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Der Mittwochtermin ist dadurch zustande gekommen, dass zeitweise Dienstags die Techniktrainings stattgefunden haben. Abgesehen davon passt der Mittwoch mir auch besser.
> 
> ...


Vielen Dank für die damalige Rücksichtnahme bei der Belegung der Dienstage.  

Tja, mit dem Dienstag- und Donnerstagkurs für Fahrtechnik habe ich mich übernommen  

Da sich jetzt der Donnerstag als Techniktag herauskristallisiert hat, sollte der Dienstag wieder konsequent der Praxiserprobung dienen.

Viel Spass

VG Martin


----------



## Fietser (9. August 2004)

gonzo63 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wollt mich mal melden und mitteilen das es mich, am vergangenen Montag, derbe zerbröselt hat.
> War am Abend mit meinem Sohn unterwegs und hab einen Zaun zu spät gesehen. Bin dort frontal und wie ne Rakete eingeschlagen!
> ...



hallo jürgen!

dann mal auch von mir gute besserung und willkommen im club!
wir können uns ja in ein paar wochen dann zu gemütlichen reha-touren verabreden.  

kopf hoch!
fietser


----------



## talybont (9. August 2004)

Für alle, die mal was anderes als das Bergische sehen möchten:
http://www.mtb-news.de/fahrgemeinschaft/fgdetail.php?treffID=2212
Die Anstiege sind halt etwas länger.

MfG,
Armin


----------



## gonzo63 (9. August 2004)

Fietser schrieb:
			
		

> hallo jürgen!
> 
> dann mal auch von mir gute besserung und willkommen im club!
> wir können uns ja in ein paar wochen dann zu gemütlichen reha-touren verabreden.
> ...



Hi fietser,

ich hoffe Du bist auch wieder auf dem Weg der Besserung!
Ich denke bei mir ist´s nicht ganz so schlimm. Probleme bereiten mir die Rippen und die damit verbundenen Schmerzen!
Ich hoffe in ein bis zwei Wochen sitz ich wieder im Sattel und lass es dann, erstmal, langsam angeh´n.

bis zur nächsten Tour,  
VG Jürgen


----------



## gonzo63 (9. August 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @gonzo
> 
> Dann erst einmal gute Besserung und ich hoffe, dass wir Dich bald wieder in der MTB-Szene begrüßen dürfen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Hardy,

ich denke dieser Crash war verrückt genug und ich werde es erstmal ohne Weitere "geniessen"!!  

VG
Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (9. August 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @mikkael
> Wie halten den 18.30-Termin solange es geht. Aber ich fürchte, dass wir den Startpunkt in naher Zukunft nach vorne legen müssen.



Ich wäre dankbar, wenn der Starttermin bei den in der Nähe von A1 liegenden Treffpunkten zumindest im August bei 18.30 Uhr bleibt. Da die Tourlänge relativ konstant bei 3 Std. bleibt, kommen wir vor der Dunkelheit zurück. Köln-Süd ist und bleibt gänzlich eine Illusion für mich und alles Köln-Ost bzw. GL (A4) vor 19.00 Uhr (Ausnahme hier: Donnerstag).

VG Mikkael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (9. August 2004)

@talybont

Ich würde gerne mal wieder im Siebengebirge fahren. Heute klappt es bei mir leider jedoch nicht. Schade   

@gonzo @fietser

Mit einer Reha-Gruppe werdet Ihr wahrscheinlich in eine Marktlücke stossen. Wenn ich es recht in Erinnerung habe, seit Ihr nicht die einzigen, die zur Zeit wieder um Anschluss an das Hauptfeld kämpfen.

@all

Es ist wieder einmal soweit, die wöchentliche Feierabendrundenstatistik ist fertig:

Gesamt / 69780 / 24 Runden  /  792 Kilometer  /  12310 Höhenmeter

hardy_aus_k / 19880 / 17 Runden  /  555 Kilometer  /  8780 Höhenmeter
enrgy / 10570 / 8 Runden  /  278 Kilometer  /  5010 Höhenmeter
blake69 / 9860 / 8 Runden  /  258 Kilometer  /  4700 Höhenmeter
mikkael / 9030 / 7 Runden  /  244 Kilometer  /  4150 Höhenmeter
kitesun / 7560 / 7 Runden  /  224 Kilometer  /  3080 Höhenmeter
racetec1 / 5530 / 5 Runden  /  150 Kilometer  /  2530 Höhenmeter
gonzo63 / 5350 / 5 Runden  /  150 Kilometer  /  2350 Höhenmeter
talybont / 4790 / 4 Runden  /  123 Kilometer  /  2330 Höhenmeter
on any sunday / 5080 / 4 Runden  /  139 Kilometer  /  2300 Höhenmeter
zippi / 4420 / 3 Runden  /  121 Kilometer  /  2000 Höhenmeter
handlampe / 3910 / 3 Runden  /  99 Kilometer  /  1930 Höhenmeter
marco_lev / 4250 / 4 Runden  /  116 Kilometer  /  1930 Höhenmeter
spiridon64 / 4820 / 4 Runden  /  146 Kilometer  /  1900 Höhenmeter
stahlgabi / 4190 / 3 Runden  /  121 Kilometer  /  1770 Höhenmeter
jürgenK / 3720 / 3 Runden  /  101 Kilometer  /  1700 Höhenmeter
manni / 3440 / 3 Runden  /  92 Kilometer  /  1600 Höhenmeter

Wie ihr oben erkennen könnt, werden ab sofort nur noch Teilnehmer mit mindestens drei Runden aufgeführt. 

Da *juchhu* den Dienstag nicht mehr benötigt, könnte wir jetzt wirklich überlegen, ob wir zu unserem alten Termin zurückkehren. Das würde die ganze Sache ein wenig entzerren.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## juchhu (9. August 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Da *juchhu* den Dienstag nicht mehr benötigt, könnte wir jetzt wirklich überlegen, ob wir zu unserem alten Termin zurückkehren. Das würde die ganze Sache ein wenig entzerren.
> 
> ...


Ich könnte ja auf Wunsch, dienstags eine Reha-Gruppe ins Leben rufen. Projekt name: Back to bike is the first step for being back to life  

Ne ne, nichts für ungut. Gute Besserung an alle Geschundenen.  

Aber der Technikkurs entwickelt sich schon langsam hin zu einem therapeutischen Bewegungsansatz. Ich sag' nur Gleichgewichtsübungen.  

VG Martin


----------



## Marco_Lev (9. August 2004)

hallo ihr lieben freunde der heiligen feierabendrunden. in letzter zeit kam es vermehrt zu ausfällen der foren. *hardy*  hat für diesen fall eine art "newsletter" ins leben gerufen, falls das forum down ist, wir aber trotzdem nicht ohne wissen dastehen möchten, und per mail über die wöchentlichen touren benachrichtigt werden möchten.
im forum "allgemeines" habe ich gelesen, das wir das forum auch über "http://www3.mtb-news.de" weiterhin benutzen können. somit müssen wir nicht im dunkeln tappen, im falle eines falles. hoffe diese neuigkeit ist noch nicht jedem bewusst, und ich wiederhole hier alte tatsachen.
also jetzt hat es grade erste sahne gefunzt. hzoffe es wird vielen anderen feierabendrundlern auch helfen 

gruß marco


----------



## Manni (9. August 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @talybont
> 
> Ich würde gerne mal wieder im Siebengebirge fahren. Heute klappt es bei mir leider jedoch nicht. Schade
> 
> ...




Hmmm Hardy,
ich müßte aber vier Touren haben, wenn schon so ne Liste existiert dann bitte auch korrekt  oder zählt die Tour mit Engry nicht? Du kannst mich doch am letzten Mittwoch nicht übersehen haben   

Mir persönlich wäre der Mittwoch lieber, aber der guide hat das letzte Wort


----------



## hardy_aus_k (9. August 2004)

@manni

Ich bin geschockt. Wie konnte das passieren ? Damit werde ich dann heute Nacht wohl keinen Schlaf bekommen. Es ist nicht rückgängig zu machen, aber es ist möglich, es zu korrigieren:

Gesamt / 70260 / 24 Runden  /  792 Kilometer  /  12310 Höhenmeter

hardy_aus_k / 19880 / 17 Runden  /  555 Kilometer  /  8780 Höhenmeter
enrgy / 10570 / 8 Runden  /  278 Kilometer  /  5010 Höhenmeter
blake69 / 9860 / 8 Runden  /  258 Kilometer  /  4700 Höhenmeter
mikkael / 9030 / 7 Runden  /  244 Kilometer  /  4150 Höhenmeter
kitesun / 7560 / 7 Runden  /  224 Kilometer  /  3080 Höhenmeter
racetec1 / 5530 / 5 Runden  /  150 Kilometer  /  2530 Höhenmeter
gonzo63 / 5350 / 5 Runden  /  150 Kilometer  /  2350 Höhenmeter
talybont / 4790 / 4 Runden  /  123 Kilometer  /  2330 Höhenmeter
on any sunday / 5080 / 4 Runden  /  139 Kilometer  /  2300 Höhenmeter
manni / 4480 / 4 Runden  /  120 Kilometer  /  2080 Höhenmeter
zippi / 4420 / 3 Runden  /  121 Kilometer  /  2000 Höhenmeter
handlampe / 3910 / 3 Runden  /  99 Kilometer  /  1930 Höhenmeter
marco_lev / 4250 / 4 Runden  /  116 Kilometer  /  1930 Höhenmeter
spiridon64 / 4820 / 4 Runden  /  146 Kilometer  /  1900 Höhenmeter
stahlgabi / 4190 / 3 Runden  /  121 Kilometer  /  1770 Höhenmeter
jürgenK / 3720 / 3 Runden  /  101 Kilometer  /  1700 Höhenmeter

@blake69

Eigentlich wollte ich nicht mehr soviel fahren, aber ich halte das Jucken nicht mehr aus. Ich werde mich deshalb morgen bei Euch anschliessen.

Abgesehen davon, gibt es wieder einen Grund das Training zu forcieren. Es droht wieder eine neue Verrückheit. Aber das ist noch nicht endgültig spruchreif. 

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## mikkael (10. August 2004)

Für heute Abend habe ich die Eifgen-Runde auf GPS gespeichert und hätte sie auch dabei. Nun kommt Hardy mit, auf GPS kann ruhiges Gewissens verzichtet werden! 

Bis heute Abend!

Mikkael


----------



## olav/o (10. August 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
ich würde heute gerne mit euch in altenberg fahren, habe aber leider kein auto.
besteht die möglichkeit, dass ich bei jemandem mit fahren kann?
wohne in k-lindenthal.
also hoffentlich bis später...


----------



## hardy_aus_k (10. August 2004)

@olav/o

Normalerweise besteht immer die Möglichkeit, dass ich eine Person vom Friesenplatz mitnehmen kann, da ich dann direkt von der Arbeit aus starte. Heute besteht die Möglichkeit leider nicht. Demnächst solltest Du Dich einfach früher melden, dann lässt sich bestimmt etwas arrangieren.

@blake69, franky-x, mikkael

Wenn nichts dagegen spricht, könnten wir die Tour der letzten Woche fahren. Da gibt es zumindestens einen Streckenteil, den Ihr noch nicht kennen dürftet.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## stahlgabi (10. August 2004)

@hardy: wie lange habt Ihr denn für die Runde gebraucht ? Ich hab noch andere Verpflichtungen heute abend und versuche das in Einklang zu bringen.

Außerdem muss ja auch ne Quotenfrau dabeisein . . .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (10. August 2004)

@stahlgabi

Ich habe gelernt, mit dem Unvorhersehbaren beim Moutainbiking zu rechnen. Deshalb setze ich immer drei Stunden für die Runden an.

Du kannst aber gerne auch die erste Hälfte mitfahren (Staumauer Dhünntalsperre) und ab dann jederzeit entscheiden, wann Du genau aussteigst. Damit kannst Du Dir ein paar Gemeinheiten sparen   

Gruß
Hardy

P.S.:

Sage doch bitte Bescheid, wenn Du mitfährst. Wir packen dann einige zusätzliche Ersatzteile ein


----------



## stahlgabi (10. August 2004)

super - Du willst mir mit Ersatzteilen aushelfen . . . also ich bräuchte da noch:

neue Bremsbeläge für vorne, neue Züge (am liebsten Gore oder Nokon), evtl. nen neuen Sattel - wenn Du nicht alles für heute zusammenbekommst: ich hab ja nächste Woche Geburtstag . . .  

OK - ich bin dabei und entscheide spontan, wie lange ich es mit Euch aushalte . . .


----------



## hardy_aus_k (10. August 2004)

@stahlgabi

Es macht Dich sehr sympathisch, dass Du Dir MTB-Parts zum Geburtstag wünschst. Da bin ich ganz andere Dinge von Deiner Spezies gewohnt   

@Teilnehmer der heutigen Feierabendrunde

Lasst Euch nicht durch das Wetter abhalten. Wetter kommt und geht !

Abgesehen davon, gibt es zum Schluss eine mögliche Bachdurchfahrt, bei der dann Bike und Fahrer wieder problemlos gesäubert werden können   

Deshalb soll es in der nächsten Stunde ruhig regnen, dann hat der Eifgenbach zumindestens genug Wasser für die Säuberungsaktion  

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## juchhu (10. August 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Lasst Euch nicht durch das Wetter abhalten. Wetter kommt und geht !
> 
> ...


Stimmt, und das hier kommt 

VG Martin


PS: Könnte auch sein, dass soviel Wasser vorher runterkommt, sodass Ihr sauber die Bachdurchfahrt meistert.  

Viel Spass und vielleicht doch besser trockenes Wetter


----------



## MTB-Kao (10. August 2004)

Hi Folks,

danke das ihr mich heute ein Stück mitgenommen habt   Das nächste Mal dürfte es aber etwas trockener sein  

Ein kurzer Tourbericht und das Höhenprofil sind auf meiner Homepage zu finden. Wer Interesse hat kann auf den Reiseseiten auch den Bericht von meinem ersten Alpencross lesen bzw. Bilder schauen. Schaut doch mal vorbei.

Vielleicht sieht man sich mal auf einer weiteren Tour   

So long
Lars


----------



## hardy_aus_k (10. August 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

*MTB-Kao* hat eine sehr gute Streckenbeschreibung auf seiner Homepage gegeben. Für uns waren es dann 18 Kilometer bei 380 Höhenmeter.

Ein wenig traurig bin ich dann schon, denn heute hätten wir richtig satt Höhenmeter gemacht, wenn uns der Regen nicht dazwischen gekommen wäre. Die 380 Höhenmeter auf den den ersten 13 Kilometer waren dann ein richtig guter Anfang   

Teilgenommen haben kölnerin, stahlgabi, blake69, mikkael, mtb-kao, franky-x. 

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-Kao (10. August 2004)

Fährt eigentlich jemand von euch bei Rad am Ring mit?


----------



## talybont (11. August 2004)

MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> Fährt eigentlich jemand von euch bei Rad am Ring mit?


Wenn Du die CTF meinst, da wollte ich mit zwei Freunden aus Osnabrück, einem aus Brühl und einem aus Wiebaden hin. Damit wäre der Excelsior Express wieder komplett.

MfG,
Armin


----------



## MTB-Kao (11. August 2004)

was ist ctf?     

ich meine das hier: *http://www.rad-am-ring.de*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (11. August 2004)

@MTB-Kao

Da musste ich gestern Abend noch richtig schmunzeln, als ich Deine Anfrage gelesen habe. Aber es war ein richtig gutes Gefühl, dass Du uns zutraust bei solchen Veranstaltungen mitfahren zu können   

Abgesehen davon möchte ich Dir noch den Typ geben, dass Du vielleicht in dem entsprechenden Thread von *on any sunday* hereinschaust:  Marthonisti in der Region unter dem Link http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=107421&page=3

@juchhu

Ich habe gestern durch Zufall den Thread "Zweirad Feld" gelesen und die kleine Spitze in meine Richtung entdeckt. Nicht schlecht   

Zu gestern kann ich dann nur sagen: Wetter kommt und Feierabendrundenprofis fahren trotzdem !!!

@All

Mikkael hat mir gestern sein Herz ausgeschüttet, dass er endlich mal wieder eine Männertour fahren möchte (70-90 Kilometer mit 1500 Höhenmeter oder mehr), und mich mit der Planung beauftragt.

Da wir es als Ganztagstour planen möchten, habe ich an Euch die Frage, ob Ihr im Bergischen Land oder in der Eifel irgendein nettes Ausflugslokal kennt, wo wir mit dem MTB gut hinfahren könnten.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## mikkael (11. August 2004)

@hardy

ich bin bei dieser aktuellen Wetterlage heute abend nicht dabei. Das Regen ist zwar nicht das 'Problem', aber die geplante Tour durch die anhaltenden Nässe verkürzen zu müssen und/oder einige Passagen 'zu recht' auszulassen sind überlegenswerte Argumente aus der gestrigen Tour.

Wenn gefahren wird, wünsche ich allen viel Spass!

VG Mikkael


----------



## MTB-Kao (11. August 2004)

@hardy
bei dem kurzen ausritt sieht man ja noch nicht was die leute so drauf haben   

freunde von mir sind letztes jahr auf der nordschleife das 24h-rennen gefahren (non-mtb) und ich wollte dieses jahr die mtb-strecke in angriff nehmen. den marathon (106km, 2400hm) würde ich zwar schaffen, aber wahrscheinlich nicht in der vorgegebenen zeit. werde dann wohl auf die 65er abkürzen. naja, mal schauen wie das wetter wird und wie ich so drauf bin   

wegen der längeren tour: wie wäre es mit einer zwei-talsperren-tour? von burscheid (oder schöllerhof   ) aus zur sengebachtalsperre und weiter um die dhünntalsperre. pause könnte man an der rausmühle machen. am besten samstags da in der regel etwas weniger los ist.


----------



## on any sunday (11. August 2004)

MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> was ist ctf?
> 
> ich meine das hier: *http://www.rad-am-ring.de*




Hallo MTB-Kao,

Herr Talybont meint eine Cross Country Tourenfahrt (CTF), kurz das Gegenstück zur Rad-Touristik-Fahrt RTF fürs Rennrad.

Dummerweise gibt es keine CTF mehr am Ring, vor ca. 4 Jahren gab es eine, für kleines Geld, sogar über die Marathondistanz, heisst jetzt eben rad-am-ring und kostet ein paar Euro mehr, bei Anmeldung vor Ort für den Marathon 35 EUR!

Ich habe die Marathonstrecke von den letzten beiden Jahren als GPS Track. Bei Interesse bin ich gerne bereit, den Guide zu spielen. Kostet bei mir nur Schweiß und Tränen. 

Wollte eigentlich diese Jahr wieder die Nordschleife mit dem Rennrad fahren, gab es früher (ja, ich bin alt   ) auch als normale RTF. Ob es mir allerdings 30 EUR wert ist, muß ich mir noch überlegen.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## talybont (11. August 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo MTB-Kao,
> 
> Herr Talybont meint eine Cross Country Tourenfahrt (CTF), kurz das Gegenstück zur Rad-Touristik-Fahrt RTF fürs Rennrad.
> 
> Dummerweise gibt es keine CTF mehr am Ring, vor ca. 4 Jahren gab es eine, für kleines Geld, sogar über die Marathondistanz, heisst jetzt eben rad-am-ring und kostet ein paar Euro mehr, bei Anmeldung vor Ort für den Marathon 35 EUR!


Aaaargh, sind die denn besoffen? Ich habe mir leichtsinnigerweise die HP nicht angesehen und mich auf meine Kollegen verlassen. 35 Euro für so eine Roll- und Fressveranstaltung ist doch nur noch als Raubrittertum zu bezeichnen. Da muss ich mir noch was einfallen lassen, z.B. ohne zu zahlen hinterherfahren oder so  .

MfG,
Armin


----------



## on any sunday (11. August 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @All
> 
> Mikkael hat mir gestern sein Herz ausgeschüttet, dass er endlich mal wieder eine Männertour fahren möchte (70-90 Kilometer mit 1500 Höhenmeter oder mehr), und mich mit der Planung beauftragt.
> 
> ...



Hallo alte Nachtbar!

Oh, ich lese mein Stichwort.   Ausflugslokal: Eigentlich nur die üblichen Verdächtigen: Steiner Berghaus, Landhaus Fuchs, Steinbachtalsperre, außerdem hätte ich noch zwei im Bergischen, ziemlich abgelegen, irgendwo zwischen Lindlar und Wipperfürth, müßte ich mal meine alten Enduro GPS Tracks Touren Bergisch Land durchforsten. 

War richtig feucht gestern, gelle?   Gut das ich erst um 18.00 zu Hause eingetroffen bin. Ich danke der DB für den Oberleitungsschaden.   

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (11. August 2004)

@talybont
jau, die preise sind gesalzen. habe mich allerdings schon sehr früh angemeldet, da ist's dann einiges preiswerter.

@alter mann    
werde eventuell mal auf das tourguide-angebot zurück kommen


----------



## mikkael (11. August 2004)

MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> wegen der längeren tour: wie wäre es mit einer zwei-talsperren-tour? von burscheid (oder schöllerhof   ) aus zur sengebachtalsperre und weiter um die dhünntalsperre. pause könnte man an der rausmühle machen. am besten samstags da in der regel etwas weniger los ist.



@Kao
ich weiss nicht was andere dazu sagen würden, aber ich wäre eher dafür, eine Strecke zu fahren, die wir bisher wenig gefahren sind. SBTS/DTS fahren wir doch fast täglich!

@IBC-Tagestour
Die Idee hatte eigentlich wenig mit 'Männer-Touren' zu tun: Tages-Tour mit 'Mittagessen', reichlich Kilo- bzw. Höhenmeter aber auch Fahrspaß, Landschaft usw.! Hierfür ist der Samstag mit Abstand der ideale Tag; früh beginnen, spät nachmittags ist Schluß, alles mit gewohntem Tempo aber ohne Zeitdruck!

Das aktuelle Wetter zeigt: Mit schönen Tagen ist und bleibt es eng! Dazu gibt es viele Touren für den Rest der Saison in Planung. Daher würd' ich vorschlagen, jetzt zügig zu planen und den Termin festzulegen. Die Experten sind da: u.a. Michael, Hardy uvm, die sich mit den Strecken sehr gut auskennen.

VG Mikkael


----------



## stahlgabi (11. August 2004)

danke Mikkael - ich hab mich schon ein wenig ausgeschlossen gefühlt . . .


----------



## juchhu (11. August 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> @juchhu
> 
> ...


Danke für den  , das Lob von einen Cross-Trecking-Spezialisten geht mir runter wie Honig  

Die Kritik  muss ich erst mal gelten lassen. Aber in der Woche kann ich mich bis auf weiteres erstmal nur für den Donnerstag 'frei machen'  

Aber ich will nicht klagen, zumal ich ja noch zwei zu lösende Projekte an der Backe habe.

1. Der Samstaghalbtageskurs mit HappaHappa-Eigenversorgung (was auch immer das heißen mag  )

2. Ich trau's mich garnicht zu schreiben, ja, genau, die Ringwalltour. Wie sagt der ehemalige Wahlkölner und jetziger Bergische Bauer: Bin am planen, machen und tun  . Ich sehe mal zu, dass die kleine Runde noch in diesem Sommer gefahren wird.

Wie wäre's denn, Ihr würdet noch mal in meine Gegend eine Feierabendrunde drehen? Wir müßten auch nicht die ganze Zeit im Kreis fahren (Insidergag  ), sondern könnten auch mal zu Lüderich fahren. Dort gibt's, Ihr glaubt es kaum, ebenfalls ein Ringwall  und ein paar geile Singletrail mit leichtem Downhillcharakter  .

Also, nur im Altenbergischen ist doch langweilig. Und nass werden, könnt Ihr auch südlich von Altenberg  

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-Kao (11. August 2004)

mir ist's wurscht, hauptsache biken. und neuen strecken gegenüber bin ich nie abgeneigt


----------



## Fietser (11. August 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...die Ringwalltour... Ich sehe mal zu, dass die kleine Runde noch in diesem Sommer gefahren wird.



...oooch. Kannst von mir aus auch ruhig den Herbst anpeilen...  

Fietser


----------



## mikkael (11. August 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> ..ich bin bei dieser aktuellen Wetterlage heute abend nicht dabei. Das Regen ist zwar nicht das 'Problem', aber die geplante Tour durch die anhaltenden Nässe verkürzen zu müssen und/oder einige Passagen 'zu recht' auszulassen sind überlegenswerte Argumente aus der gestrigen Tour..


Tja, was soll ich da noch sagen? Was wird aus dem aktuellen Wetter?
Im 'wetter.com' gibt's ne satte 80% für Schauer, draussen scheint die beste Sonne!?!?!


----------



## Marco_Lev (11. August 2004)

wollte bescheit sagen, dass ich heute nicht mitfahren werde. habe mich also wieder ausgetragen.
viel spass bei der rundfahrt wünsche ich euch.

gruß marco


----------



## gonzo63 (11. August 2004)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> wollte bescheit sagen, dass ich heute nicht mitfahren werde. habe mich also wieder ausgetragen.
> viel spass bei der rundfahrt wünsche ich euch.
> 
> gruß marco



@ marco

Na, was denn das, wird doch wohl nicht am Wetter liegen? Bist doch "Hardcore-Underwater-Biking" gewöhnt   

Ich hab gestern das erste mal wieder auf meinem Bike gesessen und bis auf leichte Schmerzen geht´s ganz gut!
Der kaputte Vorbau ist ersetzt und ich werd gaaanz langsam wieder einsteigen!
Werd gleich mal die Dhünn abrollen und weitere Versuche starten!  

Gruß an alle Feierabendrundenbiker

Jürgen


----------



## hardy_aus_k (11. August 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

mit der "Männerrunde" ist mir dann wohl wieder einer rausgerutscht, der mich dann als alten Macho outet. Shit, in meiner Position sollte ich da vorsichtiger sein. *stahlgabi*, kannst Du mir noch einmal Verzeihen   

*juchhu*, ich bin immer dankbar, wenn jemand das Tourguiding für eine Feierabendrunde übernimmt. Wenn es dann noch in ein mir relativ fremdes Gebiet geht, bin ich begeistert. Teile uns doch einfach einen Termin mit und die Sache läuft   

Matsch von unten und Nässe von oben, was gibt es schöneres für einen Mountainbiker ? Solange *juchhu* das Regenradar postet und damit dokumentiert, dass wir unterwegs waren, ertrage ich das alles   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (11. August 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Gerne, bitte noch um folgende Infos vom Meister der Feierabendtouren:

Was für ein Wochentag? Sammel- und Startzeit? Tech.-Daten wie z.B. Dauer, km und hm? Sowie Gewichtung für Technik und Kondition in bekannte Abstufung: leicht, mittel, schwer? Anfahrt besonderer locations, z.B. Ringwälle  , Diving-Camps  oder

SUHs (SUH = Selektions-Uphills, selektiert Mensch) und / oder
SDHs (SHD = Selektions-Downhills, selektiert Mensch und Material  )

VG Martin


----------



## Manni (11. August 2004)

So bin dabei, solange es nicht vor 18:00Uhr anfängt nochmal zu regnen und solange es auf dem Weg nicht aus Eimer gießt 

Bis gleich also


----------



## juchhu (11. August 2004)

Tach zusammen,

da ich heute nicht mitfahren kann, habe ich - im Geiste an Euch denkend - mein Bike mal wieder mit einen ordentlichem Schwall Wasser von der Seite (!) sauber gemacht

Das mit dem Regenradar erspare ich Euch heute, denn bis über Gummerbach ist in 100 km Entfernung nirgens eine aktive Regenwolke zu sehen.

Von oben bleibt's also (aller Voraussicht nach) trocken. Nur von unten wird Euch das Bergisch ordentlich nass und 'schnutzig' spritzen  

Nein, ich mache weder heute abend noch morgen Eure Bikes sauber 

Viel Spass und für den/die eine(n) oder andere(n) bis morgen.

VG Martin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (11. August 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

wie versprochen erhaltet Ihr den Streckenplan der heutigen Tour. Klickt das Photo an und Ihr seht das Vollbild. In meinem Photoalbum sind noch zwei zusätzliche Detailkarten:





Dann sind immerhin 35 Kilometer bei 550 Höhenmeter zusammengekommen. Gestartet sind wir in der Besetzung racetec1, zachi+Kumpel, manni, franG, newton_67, schildbürger. Zu meiner Schande als Guide muss ich gestehen, dass nur fünf überlebt haben. Gut das der Titel "Der böse Mann aus Esch" schon vergeben ist. Das ist eine miese Quote   

Wenn Dir der Dienstag als Wochentag passt, würde ich einfach vorschlagen, dass Du Dir einfach einen der nächsten Dienstage aussucht *juchhu*, wann Du bei Dir in der Ecke eine Feierabendrunde veranstaltest   

Das Thema "Beleuchtung" wird ein immer aktueller. Da ich nicht bereit bin, auf die wöchentlichen Feierabendrunden zu verzichten und uns die natürliche Beleuchtung im Stich lässt, bleibt uns nur die Alternative selbst für Licht zu sorgen. *Wie steht Ihr zu dem Thema und welche Beleuchtung könnt Ihr empfehlen ? * 

Als zusätzliches Mittagsstützpunkt für unsere "80-Kilometer"-Runde habe ich jetzt noch den Tipp bekommen, dass in Verr bei Drabenderhöhe ein nettes Lokal sein soll. *Kennt einer vielleicht im Bereich "Hohe Acht" ein Lokal ?*

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## stahlgabi (12. August 2004)

Hallo Hardy,

wenn Du Tipps zur Beleuchtung brauchst, dann schau doch mal ins Berliner Forum rein. Der Eisenschweinkader veranstaltet dort auch "Nightrides" und ist bestens ausgerüstet. Du kannst Dich auch direkt an "Zwock" wenden - mit schönen Gruessen von mir.

. . . und den Macho verzeih ich Dir noch mal so eben


----------



## Zachi (12. August 2004)

Morgen zusammen,

wegen Beleuchtung könnt ihr mal hier schauen:

http://www.mtb-biking.de/mtblamps.htm

Oder schaut in in der Mountainbike oder BIKE nach, auf den Onlineseiten sind irgendwo Bauanleitungen von recht günstigen Lampen abgelegt.

Schönen Tag wünsch ich
Zachi


----------



## talybont (12. August 2004)

Also ich mache das so:

10 Watt Halogen-Deckenfluter (der gute von Osram) mit etwa 10° Lichtkegel in ein 50 mm Abflussrohr geschraubt (eine Muffe klemmt dann die Lampe fest) und mit 8 Zellen Sanyo RC 2400 (NiCd) befeuert. Hält gut 2-2,5 Stunden und ist mindestens so gut wie eine Sigma Mirage ohne Fernlicht. Die Mirage wäre die andere Alternative (billiger, weil ich als Modellflieger habe Akkus und Ladegeräte die alles mit 8 A vollblasen). Kostet so um die 30-40 Euro. Da lohnt der Selbstbau nicht. Mit der Mirage bin ich auch in Duisburg gefahren, weil ich meine Akkus zu Hause vergessen hatte  . Aber selbst mit einer 15 Euro Cateye bin ich da zurechtgekommen.

-> Fazit: Sigma Mirage, wer will mit Fernlichtoption.

MfG,
Armin


----------



## juchhu (12. August 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Dann sind immerhin 35 Kilometer bei 550 Höhenmeter zusammengekommen. Gestartet sind wir in der Besetzung racetec1, zachi+Kumpel, manni, franG, newton_67, schildbürger. Zu meiner Schande als Guide muss ich gestehen, dass nur fünf überlebt haben. Gut das der Titel "Der böse Mann aus Esch" schon vergeben ist. Das ist eine miese Quote


Was ist denn mit dem Rest passiert? Verbuddelt und verscharrt? Abgebogen wg. kürzerem Heimweg? Oder konditionell aufgegeben?



			
				hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Dir der Dienstag als Wochentag passt, würde ich einfach vorschlagen, dass Du Dir einfach einen der nächsten Dienstage aussucht *juchhu*, wann Du bei Dir in der Ecke eine Feierabendrunde veranstaltest


Gut, dienstags, Sammelzeit 18:30, Startzeit 18:45, Treffpunkt in Bergisch Gladbach Bensberg/Moitzfeld (abhängig von Tour; wird noch festgelegt), Strecke 30-35 km, 400-600 hm, Netto ca. 2,5 Stunden, Konditionell mittel, fahrtechnisch mittel. Achtung: Nicht für echte Fahranfänger oder MitfahrerInnen mit Downhillschwierigkeiten bzw- ängsten. Beleuchtung empfehlenswert.



			
				hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Das Thema "Beleuchtung" wird ein immer aktueller. Da ich nicht bereit bin, auf die wöchentlichen Feierabendrunden zu verzichten und uns die natürliche Beleuchtung im Stich lässt, bleibt uns nur die Alternative selbst für Licht zu sorgen. *Wie steht Ihr zu dem Thema und welche Beleuchtung könnt Ihr empfehlen ? *
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Für Leute mit Bastelambitionen kann ich nur das Unterforum 'Elektronik rund ums Bike' empfehlen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=92

VG Martin


----------



## FranG (12. August 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist denn mit dem Rest passiert? Verbuddelt und verscharrt? Abgebogen wg. kürzerem Heimweg? Oder konditionell aufgegeben?
> 
> VG Martin



Nach der ersten Bergwertung hat die Spitzengruppe das Tempo forciert, worauf dann der Erste "reissen" lassen mußte. Ein heftiger technischer Defekt (ver'dhünn'isierter Geber an einer Julie nach einer unbeabsichtigten Wasserprobe), was den nächten zur Aufgabe zwang.
Hardy forcierte dann nochmals das Tempo, worauf eine Wade (nicht Simmons) arge Probleme bereitete.
Dann waren es nur noch fünf...

Am Ende war es ziemlich schwer an Hardy dran zu bleiben. Nach einem Schnitt von um die 35-40 km/h auf den letzen Kilometern, meinte unser Guide nur: "AUSROLLEN MUSS SEIN"!  

Spaß Beiseite (den hatten wir gestern!): Tolle Tour mit richtig anspruchsvollen Trails auf nassen Wurzeln. Fantastisches Wetter, nette Mitfahrer. Leider ein paar Ausfälle... 

@mikkael: Hardy gibt jetzt mächtig Gas - Ich sehe Dein Bergtrikot ersthaft in Gefahr  

Gruß 
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (12. August 2004)

FranG schrieb:
			
		

> Nach der ersten Bergwertung hat die Spitzengruppe das Tempo forciert, worauf dann der erste "reissen" lassen mußte. Ein heftiger technischer Defekt (ver'dhünn'isierter Geber an einer Julie nach einer unbeabsichtigten Wasserprobe), was den nächten zur Aufgabe zwang.
> Hardy forcierte dann nochmals das Tempo, worauf eine Wade (nicht Simmons) arge Probleme bereitete.
> Dann waren es nur noch fünf...


Technischer Defekt ist (eigentlich nicht  ) entschuldbar.

Aber zwei zurücklassen wg. konditioneller Probleme ?  

Entwickelt sich die Feierabendtouren zu einer Shortdistancerace-Veranstaltung  

Nene, also, wer racen will, soll es vorher ankündigen, dann wissen die TeilnehmerInnen, worauf sie sich einlassen müssen.

Wenn's jetzt noch früher dunkel wird, wollt Ihr dann immer noch den einen oder anderen im Dunkeln am Berg zurücklassen? Bei mir und mit mir wird's das nicht geben. PUNKT  



			
				FranG schrieb:
			
		

> Am Ende war es ziemlich schwer an Hardy dran zu bleiben. Nach einem Schnitt zwischen von um die 35-40 km/h auf den letzen Kilometern, meinte unser Guide nur: "AUSROLLEN MUSS SEIN"!
> 
> ...


Sieht doch stark an diesem Tage nach Frustkompensations aus !  

Was ist los Herr H. aus K.?  Bist doch sonst immer ein treusorgender Feierabendtouren-Papi mit großer GRÜN-Komponente (nicht politisch, sondern psychologisch)!  

VG Martin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (12. August 2004)

@juchhu

Ich kann zu meiner Entschuldigung sagen, dass es kontrollierte Abgänge waren. Obwohl, das stimmt nicht. Von *newton_67* war das eigentlich kein kontrollierter Abgang 

Abgesehen davon, arbeite ich daran, mich hochzudienen. Ich sehe mich in der Tradition der Escher Mountainbiker. Ich verweise in dem Zusammenhang nur auf den legendären Mountainbiker "Der böse Mann aus Esch". Auch wenn er der große Meister ist und für mich unerreichbar ist, ich kämpfe um Anschluss. Die Lehrjahre sind seit gestern vorbei, ich habe erste Kerben in meinem Lenker gemacht. Das war das Gesellenstück  

Mit nächsten Dienstag geht dann klar. Ich gehe davon aus, dass Du die Farhgemeinschaft eintragen wirst. Vielen Dank schon einmal im voraus für das Tourguiding.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## juchhu (12. August 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @juchhu
> 
> Ich kann zu meiner Entschuldigung sagen, dass es kontrollierte Abgänge waren. Obwohl, das stimmt nicht. Von *newton_67* war das eigentlich kein kontrollierter Abgang
> 
> ...


Recht so,

so entstehen Legenden  

Die einen sammeln Toursiege bzw. zweite und vierte Plätze, die anderen versägen die Schwachen am Berg und überlassen sie der Obhut und Fürsorge der bergischen Bären und Wölfe  

Tja, so ist das mit Strebern und Emporkömmlingen. Kaum zur Königstafel eingeladen, schon treten sie nach den Dienern und dem Fußvolk.

Aber die Revolution frisst ihre eigenen Kinder und so werden die Streber und Emporkömmlinge immer wieder durch ein hofflungsvolles und junges Talent sowohl konditionell als auch fahrtechnisch versägt werden. Das ist der Lauf der Welt.

Wie heißt es so schön:

Meister werden ist nicht schwer, Meister bleiben dagegen sehr  

Viel Spass auf Deiner Walz.

VG Martin

PS:

Habe gerade Deine PM bekommen. Das erklärt zumindest einen Abgang  

Ich denke, wir sollten irgendwie besser auf die Anforderungen eingehen. Ob's jetzt Werkzeug, Ersatzschlauch, etc. oder technische und konditionelle Voraussetzungen angeht. Ich kann auch verstehen, dass die regelmäßigen Teilnehmer einen gewissen (guten) Leistungsstand haben und eine entsprechende Streckenführung erwarten. Leider überfordert das 'Anfänger'. Und machen wir uns nichts vor:

Der erlebte Frust führt wahrscheinlich dazu, dass wir den 'Abgang' nie wiedersehen. Eigentlich schade, oder nicht. Im Fahrtechnikkurs haben wir diese Schwelle auch bereits überschritten. D.h. echte Anfänger können eigentlich nicht mehr einsteigen, da die Basics immer mehr in den Hintergrund 'gedrängt' werden, und wir nur noch 'echte' Fahrtechniken üben.

Eigentlich bräuchten wir einen 'Anfänger-Touren-Kurs', quasi die Kombi aus Tour und Fahrtechnikkurs. 

Allerdings glaube ich, dass das ganze Kursangebot auf Dauer kaum als 'NON-PROFIT'-Unternehmen aufrecht erhalten werden kann.

Ich kann ich genau daran erinnern, wie ich 2001 angefangen habe, und verzweifelt Anschluß gesucht habe  .

In Leverkusen wurden bzw. werden Donnerstag- und Sonntagstouren vom ADFC angeboten. Ich kann es nicht erklären, aber die 3  (aus der Erinnerung) Tourbeitrag für Nichtmitglieder haben mich abgeschreckt.

Was tun, sprach Zeus.

VG Martin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (12. August 2004)

@juchhu

Mein Bemühen ist immer die Integration und nicht die Separierung. Deshalb habe ich hier schon das Angebot gemacht und wiederhole es auch gerne:

*Anfänger können sich gerne jederzeit an mich wenden, damit ich mit Ihnen eine Tour fahre, um Strecken kennenzulernen !!! *

Es dürfte auch bekannt sein, dass ich es gerne auch mal etwas ruhiger angehen lasse, womit mir dann auch solche Touren Spaß und Freude machen. 

Das Training kann ich jedoch keinem abnehmen. Auch ich habe wochenlang intensiv alleine trainiert, ehe ich dann bei den ausgeschriebenen Runden mithalten konnte. 

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-Kao (12. August 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> In Leverkusen wurden bzw. werden Donnerstag- und Sonntagstouren vom ADFC angeboten. Ich kann es nicht erklären, aber die 3  (aus der Erinnerung) Tourbeitrag für Nichtmitglieder haben mich abgeschreckt.



ich fahre auch regelmäßig donnerstags mit, die touren kosten 1 öhro, nicht 3. ist übrigens häufig ein recht flottes tempo dort.


----------



## Goldfisch (12. August 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich bräuchten wir einen 'Anfänger-Touren-Kurs', quasi die Kombi aus Tour und Fahrtechnikkurs.
> 
> Allerdings glaube ich, dass das ganze Kursangebot auf Dauer kaum als 'NON-PROFIT'-Unternehmen aufrecht erhalten werden kann.
> 
> Ich kann ich genau daran erinnern, wie ich 2001 angefangen habe, und verzweifelt Anschluß gesucht habe  .



Naja, es ist schwierig und obendrein ein Henne-Ei-Problem. Man muss, um mitfahren zu können, schon einiges drauf haben, fährt man nicht mit, hat man es schwer, es zu erwerben.

Ich hatte mich vor kurzem mal für einen kommerziellen Fahrtechnikkurs angemeldet, den ich dann aus terminlichen Gründen doch nicht besuchen konnte. 45 EUR für einen Tag. Hier ist der Link falls Interesse...

http://www.vamos24.de/d/wks.htm

Wenn ich mir überlege, was in zwei bis drei Stunden möglich ist (weiss ich jetzt durch Deine Kurse), finde ich, dass man dabei höchstens ein paar Anregungen mitnehmen kann. Dafür sind 45 EUR dann doch recht viel Geld.

Ich glaube, rund um das lokale IBC-Forum gibt es inzwischen viele Fahrer, die sich gegenseitig kennen und da was organisieren. SOWAS finde ich toll. Auch Dein Non-Profit-Kurs gefällt mir. Ich bin sicher, Du könntest für sowas mittlerweile auch Geld nehmen. Reich werden kann man indes mit so etwas nicht. Wir sehen, die sinnvolle Größe einer solchen Gruppe beträgt um die zehn Leute. Wenn jetzt jeder 10 EUR zahlen würde, wären maximal 100 EUR drin. Streng genommen müssten die dann noch versteuert werden...

Ich glaube, das Thema wäre als Abteilung bei einem Sportverein gut aufgehoben. Da gibt es Trainer und Sportler, die sich mehr oder weniger regelmäßig treffen, da gibt es Sportstätten, die man nutzen kann und da gibt es Sportförderung durch staatliche und kommunale Träger. Man könnte rennen organisieren und mit eigenen Mannschaften an sowas teilnehmen, im Winter die Halle nutzen und per Sammelkauf Equipment billiger und bezuschußt erwerben. Wie klingt sowas. Sollte man nicht mal das Gespräch suchen mit so einem Turn- und Sportverein? Für die Sportler hat sowas zahlreiche (z.T. geldwerte) Vorteile bei typischen Jahresbeiträgen unter 50 EUR.

Was die Touren angeht: Wenn das Leistungsniveau nicht passt, kommt es doch beiderseitig zu Stress, also bei stärkeren und schwächeren Fahrern. Keiner möchte ständig ausgebremst werden, aber auch kein Newbie möchte Klotz am Bein sein. Je größer die Gruppe und je unbekannter die einzelnen Teilnehmer, umso größer der Stress. Ich würde mich so etwas nicht aussetzen wollen und fahre deshalb allein oder mit Leuten, die ich gut kenne, damit der Erwartungshorizont klar ist. Für mich sind solche Zusammenkünfte wie Deine Fahrtechnikkurse eine gute Gelegenheit, anderen, guten Fahrern zuzusehen, es mal selber zu probieren und den einen oder anderen Tipp mitzunehmen.

Nicht unterschätzen sollte man auch die Tipps bezüglich Biketechnologie (wer hat was montiert und warum). Das ist ein sehr sinnvoller Austausch.



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> In Leverkusen wurden bzw. werden Donnerstag- und Sonntagstouren vom ADFC angeboten. Ich kann es nicht erklären, aber die 3  (aus der Erinnerung) Tourbeitrag für Nichtmitglieder haben mich abgeschreckt.



Ich verstehe, was Du meinst. Hunderte (wenn nicht tausende) von Euronen werden ins Equipment investiert und dann bleibt kein Geld für sowas... Wie, wenn man den schnellsten Rechner anschafft und dann kein Geld mehr für Programme ausgeben kann/will... Ist ein menschliches Problem, denke ich. man kann sich das nur immer wieder vor Augen halten, dass so ein Verhalten unwissenschaftlich und daher abzulehnen ist 

Grüße
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (12. August 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @juchhu
> 
> Mein Bemühen ist immer die Integration und nicht die Separierung. Deshalb habe ich hier schon das Angebot gemacht und wiederhole es auch gerne:
> 
> ...


Na, das hört bzw. liest sich doch ganz wieder so, wie ich 'meinen' Herr H. aus K. kennenelernt habe.  

Herr H. aus K., den man auch den 'Johannes Rau der Biker-Szene' nennt, oder in IT-Kreise auch als den 'Integrator'.  

Spass beiseite:

Ich glaube, dass die meisten AnfängerInnen oder WenigfahrerInnen einfach selten ins echte Gelände fahren und somit nicht abschätzen können, was die hm konditionell und ggf. auch fahrtechnisch von ihnen abverlangen.

Da hilf nur eins, und da hast DU Recht, mitfarhen und die Wahrheit über Kondition und Fahrtechnik erkennen. Nur diese krasse 'im Dunkeln am Berg zurückgelassen', beängstigende Vorstellung hat mich aufschrecken lassen  

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (12. August 2004)

MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> ich fahre auch regelmäßig donnerstags mit, die touren kosten 1 öhro, nicht 3. ist übrigens häufig ein recht flottes tempo dort.


Vielen Dank für die Zurechtweisung  

Ich glaube, es waren auch 3 DM in 2001 für Nichtmitglieder. Ist ja auch egal. Wilfried Danneberg und ich wollten uns damals mal zusammensetzen, um gemeinsame Touren zu entwickeln. Aber irgendwie habe ich dann die Kurve für einen gemeinsamen Termin nicht bekommen. Danach habe ich die Sache allein aufgezogen.

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-Kao (12. August 2004)

also wenn ich neu zu einer gruppe komme mache ich mir im vorherein folgendes klar:

a) passt es - super   
b) sind sie zu schnell oder es passt von der "chemie" nicht - drehe ich ab und fahre alleine weiter, auch kein problem. vielleicht gibt es woanders eine gruppe die besser passt.
c) sind sie zu langsam - kommt darauf an. wenn's trotzdem spaß macht fahre ich mit, sonst siehe b

wenn die gruppe groß genug ist das fahrkönnen aber weit auseinander klafft kann man immer noch zwei gruppen machen und sich in der führung von mal zu mal abwechseln.


----------



## juchhu (12. August 2004)

Goldfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, es ist schwierig und obendrein ein Henne-Ei-Problem. Man muss, um mitfahren zu können, schon einiges drauf haben, fährt man nicht mit, hat man es schwer, es zu erwerben.
> 
> Ich hatte mich vor kurzem mal für einen kommerziellen Fahrtechnikkurs angemeldet, den ich dann aus terminlichen Gründen doch nicht besuchen konnte. 45 EUR für einen Tag. Hier ist der Link falls Interesse...
> 
> ...


Korrekt, auf den Punkt, was los ich noch dazu schreiben ?

Außer vielleicht eines:

Ich werde weiter Fahrtechnikkurse und Touren anbieten, den eigentlich ist meine ganze Aktivität nur darauf ausgerichtet, dass ich

a) nette und interessante neue Menschen kennenlerne (schließlich will niemand im Alter alleine sterben  )  

b) möglichst wenig Verletzungen und Frust bei den Touren zu sehen, sondern mehr den Spass und sportiven Gedanken in den Vordergrund zu rücken.

c) dass ich mich sehr gefreut hätte, wenn mich am Anfang meiner 'MTB-Karriere' andere mitgenommen hätten und mir früher die wesentlichen Infos und Tipps zur Fahrtechnik gegeben hätten. (Jaja, ich hatte eine schwere Kindheit  )

VG Martin

PS:

Was ich vergessen habe zu schreiben: Natürlich weiterhin als 'NON-PROFIT'-Angebote.


----------



## talybont (12. August 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Es dürfte auch bekannt sein, dass ich es gerne auch mal etwas ruhiger angehen lasse, womit mir dann auch solche Touren Spaß und Freude machen.
> 
> Das Training kann ich jedoch keinem abnehmen. Auch ich habe wochenlang intensiv alleine trainiert, ehe ich dann bei den ausgeschriebenen Runden mithalten konnte.


Stimmt, da kann ich mich dran erinnern, wie Hardy um den Anschluss kämpfen musste  . Ist doch auch normal. Eine komplett ausgewogene Truppe wirst Du kaum finden, der eine fährt schneller rauf, der andere runter. Mittlerweile bin ich auch runter ein bisserl schneller  . Dann fährt man halt sein Bergintervall und wartet oben oder halt unten. Was solls. Ist doch kein Profitraining!
Es ist halt immer das Gleiche Rudelverhalten, keiner will der letzte sein. Alle fahren vorne und den letzten beissen die Hunde. Deswegen plädiere ich für zwei Tourguides. Einen Leader und einen Besenwagen. So habe ich es selbst in Südtirol kennengelernt und mit Hardy auch schon praktiziert. Wird eh Zeit, dass ich wieder mitfahre. Auch an der Spitze, wenn es jemand wünscht  Aber grundsätzlich habe ich keine Probleme damit, im Bummeltempo dahinzugleiten. Baue ich dann als Rekom-Training ein.

MfG,
Armin


----------



## juchhu (12. August 2004)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Deswegen plädiere ich für zwei Tourguides. Einen Leader und einen Besenwagen.
> 
> ...


Gute(r) Ansatz bzw. Idee  

Ich habe auch schon mal darüber nach gedacht, bei Touren ein paar Schleifen für die 'Profis' einzubauten, sodaß man mit den 'Schwächeren' gemeinsam Teilstrecken fährt und sich bei den Zwischenstopps wieder trifft. Setzt allerdings mindestens einen zweiten Tourguide ( und Dank Deines Ansatzes plus zwei für den Besenwagen  ) voraus.

Schau'n wir mal.

VG Martin


----------



## mikkael (12. August 2004)

FranG schrieb:
			
		

> @mikkael: Hardy gibt jetzt mächtig Gas - Ich sehe Dein Bergtrikot ersthaft in Gefahr!


So was nennt man 'kontrollierte Offensive!' 

Spaß bei Seite, das Thema habe am Dienstag ich mit Hardy gesprochen. In den ca. 2+ Stunden, was uns für die Feierabendrunde übrig bleibt, bleibt nicht mehr viel Zeit, um eine grosse Pause (oder eine Serie von vielen Pausen) zu veranstalten. Wir fahren doch alle seit Monaten fast die identischen Runden mit fast identischem Personal rund um das bergische Land. Daher erwartet man schon ein ordentliches Tempo und einen halbwegs guten Ausdauer von den Mitmachenden. Es geht hier nicht um Renntempo oder Hetzen, keineswegs! Ich glaube jedem Biker aus dem Forum ist die 'höfliche Formulierung' klar, dass der langsamste Biker das Tempo bestimmt. Dabei bleibt es ja auch!

Ausserdem hat man (aufgrund der freundlichen Provokationen und glücklichen Teamfotos hier im Forum ) den Anschein, mit dem 'Hardymeter' rollt man abends einfach aus, was völlig *unberechtigt und falsch* ist! Es ist jetzt die höchste Eisenbahn, bevor jemand tatsächlich mit'nem Trekking-Bike im Schöllerhof auftaucht: Der Ruf von _sich abends quälenden, völlig ausgepowerten Mountain-Bikern mit rauchenden Pulsmessern_ muss langsam aber sicher wiederhergestellt werden! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## sigi z (12. August 2004)

Hallo ihr Biker im Walde,

habe jetzt diese Seiten gefunden und mit viel Interesse die Diskussion verfolgt. 
Hatte auch schon mal dran gedacht mich einer solchen Feierabendrunde anzuschliessen. Leider sagt mir mein gesunder Menschenverstand (hoffentlich ist er nicht krank   ), dass meine Kondition noch verbessert werden muss, da ich die letzten 2-3 Jahre eher mit meiner Frau zusammen die Biergärten abgeklappert habe, da sie nicht so viel mit dem Biken am Hut hat  .

Habe es aber trotzdem immer wieder mal geschafft, wenn auch nur mit RR unter der Woche alleine rumzudüsen.
Habe früher auf der "schäl Sick" gewohnt und war dadurch schneller im Königsforst, wo's halt auch Berge hat.
Leider seit 8 Jahren im falschen Land, d.h. in Pesch und da kann man eigentlich nur RR fahren.

Wäre vielleicht ganz gut, wenn mal ne Schnupperrunde für Neu-Einsteiger von Euch angeboten würde um Neuankömmlingen den Appetit nicht zu verhageln.
Da ich dann wohl der Oldie unter Euch wäre (50   ) hätte ich zumindest das Gefühl, vielleicht doch nicht der Bremsschuh zu sein.

Ansonsten lasst's roolen
Gruß Sigi


----------



## Newton_67 (12. August 2004)

Hallo Hardy...

ich hatte alles im Griff (bis auf den Bremsgriff)   
der Matsch war einfach ein wenig zu tief und dann kam dieser Salto.. 

Aber es ist alles wieder OK... Bremsgriff wieder dran und ich werden zur Verbesserung der technik heute Abend in der Hardt mitfahren


----------



## hardy_aus_k (12. August 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

dass unterscheidet eben die Feierabendprofis von den Fahrtechniksüchtigen: 

Wir fahren auch bei Regen*   

Ich bin stolz auf uns !!!

Gruß
Hardy

P.S.:

und gemeine Menschen werden jetzt sagen: ... eiern unsicher durch die Gegend und legen sich dabei auf die Nase ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildbürger (12. August 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

zu dem was ich sagen wollte steht ja schon eine Menge im Forum.

Also bei mir war's die Kondition die nicht geeignet war für diese Runde.   
Und so habe ich den Platten als "die Gelegenheit" genutzt auszusteigen.
Als ich den flickte lief mir der Schweiß in Strömen runter. (Vom Fahren vorher   )

Die ganze Strecke gestern, hätte ich so nicht geschafft. Vielleicht an einem
halben Tag... 

Bis vor 2 Jahren hatte ich mit Sport nie was am Hut und dann mit dem 
Radfahren begonnen (Touren 3000-4000km/Jahr)  seit Feb. das MTB noch
und bisher 700km damit gefahren.
Ansonsten stimmt die Chemie hier.

Der Hardy schickt mir seine Touren per Mail, dann kann ich mir die mit
Magic Maps NRW 3D mal ansehen. Und ggf. kürzen.  

Wer Interesse an langsameren Touren hat, die/der kann mit mir fahren. 
Oder eine(r) nimmt mich mit...

Ich kenne auch noch nicht viele Trails, aber die Gegend ist sehr schön...
Aber wem sag ich das. Wer also auf "Endeckungsreise" gehen will.
Ich fahre gerne langsamer  .


----------



## hardy_aus_k (12. August 2004)

@schildbürger

Dann wären wir doch schon zu dritt (mit meinem Ortsnachbarn aus Pesch).

Ich schlage vor, dass wir uns nächsten Mittwoch zu einer lockeren Runde am Schöllerhof treffen. Alternativ könnten wir auch auf die Glessener Höhen fahren, was mir fast noch lieber wäre. Aber ihr entscheidet.

Lasst im Feierabendthread eine Nachricht und die Sache steigt.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## sigi z (13. August 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @schildbürger
> 
> Dann wären wir doch schon zu dritt (mit meinem Ortsnachbarn aus Pesch).
> 
> ...




Hi Schildbürger und Hardy,

find ich super. Bin Mittwoch dabei, wenn mir einer sagen kann, wie ich dahin komme.
Wie das mit dem Thread läuft, könnt ihr mir ja vor oder nach der Runde erklären, während brauch ich meine Luft zum Überleben   .

Bis denne
Sigi


----------



## juchhu (13. August 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> dass unterscheidet eben die Feierabendprofis von den Fahrtechniksüchtigen:
> 
> ...


Wenn Du nicht nur Touren fahren würdest, sondern auch die Größe hättest, und uns die Ehre zu geben, mal den Fahrtechnikkurs im Grubengebiete Hardt zu besuchen, dann wäre Dir klar (siehe Posting Mikkael) worden, warum alle, die den Ort kennen, mehr als dankbar waren, dass der Termin abgesagt worden ist.  

Die Übungen sind schon unter idealen Bedingung je nach Anforderung schwer, aber durch die Kessellage kommt da soviel Wasser die Hügel runter, dass Du nur noch froh bist, wenn Du Bike-Diving-Erfahrung hast.  

Und der einzige, der die nachweislich hat, hat von der Kursdurchführung abgeraten.  

Also, komm vorbei, gerne auch an dem noch festzulegenden Samstag (für alle Leistungsklassen offen). Du bist herzlich eingeladen. Und ich / wir sind sicher, dass auch Du als Geselle neue Erkenntnisse mitnehmen wirst. 

VG Martin


----------



## mikkael (13. August 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> siehe Posting Mikkael..


ähm, meine Erfahrung bezüglich 'Wasser' ist ja unumstritten!


----------



## Lythande (13. August 2004)

@ Hardy,

bei einer einfachen & langsamen Tour würde ich auch gerne mitfahren. 

Leider habe ich nächste Woche, daher kann ich erst wieder übernächste Woche.   Wäre schön, wenn sich dann auch eine Anfängergruppe zusammenfinden würde.

Bezüglich des Regens, möchte ich Martin recht geben. Die Vorstellung einen (in Deinen Augen Hügeln) bei Regen und Dunkelheit runterzufahren war nicht ganz nach meinem Geschmack. Ich bin halt übervorsichtig, sprich feige geworden. Als es aber um 18.15 Uhr aufgehört hatte, habe ich mich dann doch etwas geärgert.


----------



## Marco_Lev (13. August 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @schildbürger
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hi hardy, wenn die tour am schöllerhof startet wäre ich auch dabei.
vielleicht würde sich die tour sogar für den jürgen eignen, wieder ins geschehen einzugreifen?!

gruß marco


----------



## MTB-Kao (13. August 2004)

fährt eigentlich niemand am sonntag? habe zwar am abend vorher eine weinprobe, wollte aber trotzdem... oder gerade deswegen... gerne ein ründchen drehen.

grüßle
lars


----------



## Schildbürger (13. August 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

So 1-2x die Woche geht bei mir. Die Glessener Höhen kenne ich nicht,
vielleicht stellt Hardy eine Karte des Parkplatzes zur Verfügung. Den Weg
finde ich dann. Wenn's geht gerne etwas früher wegen dem Licht.

Ich habe die Anfahrt-Karte bei Hardy's Foto's gefunden, alles Klar. Danke!

@MTB-Kao
Hallo Lars, Sonntag ist bei mir fast Ideal zum fahren.
Gerne ab Schildgen / Lev / Schöllerhof auch schon ab 9:00Uhr, da ich ein
Frühaufsteher bin, muß aber nicht sein.   
Oder einen anderen Treffpunkt.
Ich hoffe das es dann Trocken ist.
Schlag eine Uhrzeit und den Treffpunkt vor. 

Wer fährt noch mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (13. August 2004)

Schildbürger schrieb:
			
		

> Wer fährt noch mit?


Wenn Du eine Fahrgemeinschaft einträgst, weißt Du mehr.  

MfG,
Armin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (13. August 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

ich kann Euch auch nur empfehlen eine Fahrgemeinschaft einzutragen. In der Fahrgemeinschaft verweist Ihr dann auf den Thread, in dem Ihr Euch abstimmen wollt. Das hat sich bewährt.

Gleich werde ich dann die Fahrgemeinschaft für die kommende Woche eintragen, die sich an MTB-Einsteiger richtet. Den Streckenverlauf entnehmt Ihr folgendem Kartenausschnitt:





Treffen werden uns am Schöllerhof. Die Anfahrtsskizze werde ich in der Fahrgemeinschaft verlinken. Entgegen der sonstigen Gewohnheit starten wir um 18.00 Uhr. Damit dürften wir auf jeden Fall vor Dunkelheit am Ausgangspunkt wieder ankommen.

Die Feierabendrunde am Dienstag hat juchhu bereits angekündigt. Ich gehe davon aus, dass er am Wochenende die dazugehörige Fahrgemeinschaft einträgt.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-Kao (13. August 2004)

@schildbürger

ich dachte so an 50km und 1000hm. wäre das ok? wenn es zuviel ist würde ich es so einrichten das wir eher zurück sind und fahre den rest dann alleine. wenn es zu wenig ist... das können wir auch ändern   

wie wäre es mit sonntag 9.30 uhr am wanderparkplatz in burscheid?


----------



## on any sunday (14. August 2004)

Tach zusammen,

für alle heutigen Wettergeschädigten:

Tour im Bergischen Land: Sonntag 15.08., 13.00 Uhr, Startpunkt siehe Fahrgemeinschaften 

Rund um Engelskirchen: Kernige Runde mit heftigen Auf- und Abfahrten, Singeltrails, schönen Aussichten von der Hohen Warte und bei schönem Wetter auch auf Köln  , ca. 50 km und 1500 hm

Ist leider keine Anfängertour, also nur für Leute, die schon öfters 50 km und um die 1000 Hm im Gelände gefahren sind.

Karte auf meiner Homepage  unter GPS Touren.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## mikkael (14. August 2004)

@Michael
ach, du $hit! Wüstenhof: Mein Lieblinsgsparkplatz bzw Treffpunkt!
Wenn ich den Parkplatz finde, bin ich dabei!! 
VG Mikkael


----------



## MTB-Kao (14. August 2004)

@michael

schade, ist mir definitv zu spät. werde mir die tour aber mal auf deiner hp anschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (14. August 2004)

Tach zusammen,

nachdem ein Herr H. aus K. anfängt, bei mir durch Senden von PMs Psychoterror auzuüben, wann und wie den die Feierabendtour am 17.08.2004 aussehen wird, werde ich die 'fettigen' Daten im Laufe des heutigen Tages in die Fahrgemeinschaftliste einstellen. 

*Achtung: Diese Tour ist für Fahranfänger oder TeilnehmerInnen mit geringem Technikstand ungeeignet.*

VG Martin

PS:

Für Ringwall-Touren-Interessierte:

Es handelt sich bei dieser Feierabendtour um eine sogenannte Zwei-Ringwall-Tour.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (14. August 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

auch wenn mir wahrscheinlich "Feigheit vor dem Feind" vorgeworfen wird, ich habe die geplante Tour mit den Tomburgern abgesagt. Wenn ich jetzt aus dem Fenster herausschaue, hätte ich es wohl doch wagen können   

Naja, dafür steht dann wahrscheinlich die Mördertour mit *on any sunday * am Sonntag auf dem Programm. All die Spannung, ob mikkael den Parkplatz findet, ist schon Grund genug, um dort teilzunehmen   

Heute Nachmittag werde ich dann die Chance haben, weiter an der Erstellung einer MTB-Karte (auf Basis Top50) für den Bereich "Dhünntalsperre" zu arbeiten. Ich werde dort die ganzen Strecken eintragen und kennzeichnen, ob es jeweils Fahrwege/Waldautobahnen, gute Wanderwege oder Pfade/Singletrails sind.

Bei *juchhu* bedanke ich mich schon im voraus, dass wir uns im Laufe des Tages mit der Ausschreibung der Feierabendrunde am Dienstag beglücken wird. Ich weiss es zu schätzen, dass der Meister der Ringwälle und des Vorspiels* , uns dann relativ kurzfristig eine schöne Feierabendrunde präsentieren wird   

Gruß
Hardy

P.S.:

Ich habe *juchhu* mit einem weiteren Titel geehrt, da er es versteht, die Vorfreude auf anstehende Events wie Ringwalltour und Samstag-Techniktraining ins Unermeßliche zu steigern


----------



## juchhu (14. August 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Bei *juchhu* bedanke ich mich schon im voraus, dass wir uns im Laufe des Tages mit der Ausschreibung der Feierabendrunde am Dienstag beglücken wird. Ich weiss es zu schätzen, dass der Meister der Ringwälle und des Vorspiels* , uns dann relativ kurzfristig eine schöne Feierabendrunde präsentieren wird
> 
> ...


*Verkauf ohne Verkauf ist kein Verkauf. Oder:*

*Der Kunde hat ein Recht auf Entertainment. Oder:*

*Wer den Kunden nicht begeistert, wird nichts verkaufen.*

*Gelernt ist halt gelernt.  *

So, Spass bei Seite.

Hier sind die Daten für die Feierabendtour am 17.08.2004:

Fahrgemeinschaftsliste: http://www.mtb-news.de/fahrgemeinschaft/fgdetail.php?treffID=2253

Daten und Karten: http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/4587

Kurzbeschreibung: 32 km und 660 hm

Startpunkt ist der Parkplatz am Technologiepark Bergisch Gladbach in Moitzfeld Vom nördlichen Eingang der Fußgängerbrücke über die A4 gehts über die Brücke nach Süden in den Königsforst. Die ersten 5 - 10 min. über Forstautobahnen zum Einrollen. Da die ersten schönen Singletrails. Weiter nach Süden und rüber auf die Südseite vom Lüderich. Kleine Runde um den Lüderich und seinem Ringwall (Tja, genau genommen wird's 'ne Zweier-Ringwalltour  ) und runter auf einem schönen und im zweiten Teil anspruchsvollem Singletrail mit DH-Charatker. Nach Norden an Untereschbach vorbei im Richtung Immekeppel. Dort in NW-Richtung nach Hardt. Dort einige Singletrails mitnehmen, um die Erdenburg herum (Ringwall) in Richtung Ausgangspunkt. 

Ich hoffe, Ihr werdet zufrieden sein.

VG Martin

PS:

*Bitte pünktlich sein. Sammelzeit 18:15, Startzeit 18:30. Zeiten UTC +2:00 h. Nicht diskutierbar !!. 

MTB  , Helm, Handschuhe, Beleuchtung sind Pflichtausrüstung.   

Achtung: Nicht für Fahranfänger und TeilnehmerInnen mit geringem Technikstand geeignet. 
*


----------



## Schildbürger (14. August 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

@Armin
Der Vorschlag zur Sonntagtour war vom Lars, und inzwischen hat er den
Treffpunkt und die Uhrzeit mitgeteilt.

@Lars
50km und 1000hm sind was viel für mich, ich probiere mal die Einsteiger-
tour vom Hardy nächste Woche. Eifgenbach und Linnefe kenne ich etwas.
Und wenn das Tempo nicht zu hoch wird, geht's.   

Ich überlege mir gerade eine Tour für "blutige Anfänger" die sich erst 
einmal mit dem MTB fahren vertraut machen wollen.
Schalten, "Sitzfleisch bilden", Kondition aufbauen...
Da denke ich an "Waldautobahnen" Straße und Radwege.
Eifgenbach und Linnefe sind mir da schon zu heikel.
Vielleicht im zickzack durch Dünnwald/Hornpottweg oder den Lerbach.
Entfernung ca. 15-20km. Kinder ab ca. 10 Jahren können mitfahren.
Vorschläge sind mir willkommen.
Oder sind die Anforderungen zu gering?


----------



## juchhu (14. August 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Hier sind die Daten für die Feierabendtour am 17.08.2004:
> 
> ...


Anmerkung zur Technikanforderung:

Für Anfänger, die regelmäßig den Donnerstag-Fahrtechnikkurs besucht haben, ist diese Tour technisch fahrbar.  

VG Martin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (14. August 2004)

Schildbürger schrieb:
			
		

> ... Kinder ab ca. 10 Jahren können mitfahren.
> Vorschläge sind mir willkommen ...



Ich habe nur eine ganz große Bitte: kündigt vorher an, wenn auf irgendwelchen Touren Kinder mitfahren !

Auch wenn jetzt der Verdacht nahe liegt, dass ich als verkappter Macho auch noch Kinderhasser bin, aber rückt bitte nicht mit Euren Kindern bei den Feierabendtouren an. Das gilt auch, wenn sie für MTB-Einsteiger ausgeschrieben sind.

Aber vielleicht ist das auch alles nur ein Schildbürgerstreich   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## juchhu (14. August 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe nur eine ganz große Bitte: kündigt vorher an, wenn auf irgendwelchen Touren Kinder mitfahren !
> 
> Auch wenn jetzt der Verdacht nahe liegt, dass ich als verkappter Macho auch noch Kinderhasser bin, aber rückt bitte nicht mit Euren Kindern bei den Feierabendtouren an. Das gilt auch, wenn sie für MTB-Einsteiger ausgeschrieben sind.
> 
> ...


Vielen Dank, aus der Seele gesprochen. Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen, außer dass es sinnvoll ist, für die Anfänger-Touren ggf. mit Kindern und Jugendlichen einen eigenen Thread mit einem prägnanten Teil, z.B. 'Anfänger-Touren', in diesem Unterforum zu eröffnen.

Ich erinnere mich, dass bei meiner MTB-Tour 007 'Rund um Overrath', 70 km und 1.480 hm, ein ca. 14-15-jähriger mit seinem Vater mitgefahren ist. Beide mit jeweils einer Trinkflasche (!!!) und m.W. ohne HappaHappa ausgestattet.

Auf den letzten 10 km hatten dann beide aus 'unerklärlichen' Gründen einen 'kleinen' Leistungseinbruch. Wenn ich nicht 'ne Runde ALDI-Energieriegel hätte springen lassen, hätten wir sie wohl direkt an Ort und Stelle 'einbuddeln' können. Die Standpauke von mir war heftig, wie man denn bei einer angekündigten Tour mit den o.g. Daten ohne Trinkrucksack bzw. ausreichender Menge an Getränken und HappaHappa eine solche Tour mitfahren könne.

Wenn das zukünftig bei längeren Touren sich fortsetzt, nehme ich nur noch die mit, die sich an die Anforderungen und ggf. Packlisten halten.

Denn Abbrüche wg. Hunger- und/oder Durstrast sind absolut nicht akzeptabel.

VG Martin


----------



## Schildbürger (14. August 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

@Hardy und Martin
sorry wenn das falsch rübergekommen ist!    
Ich hatte schon vor, hier im Forum, einen eigenen Thread dafür
aufzumachen. Ich habe nur zu früh "laut" darüber nachgedacht.
sorry...
An dem Text dazu Feile ich noch, vielleicht lasse ich das mit der
Kinder mitnahme. 
(Sollte nur betonen, das sich jeder traut mitzufahren.)

So hoffe ich, das es nächste Wochen von oben trocken bleibt.

Donnerstagabend habe ich, vorher, noch einen Termin in Herkenrath, so
das der Weg zum Naturfreundehaus dann fast geschafft ist.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (15. August 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

da setzt *juchhu* mich ganz schön unter Druck mit der Beleuchtung. Aber ich habe noch aus alten Zeiten eine "Sigma Sport"-Leuchte entdeckt. Das werde ich dann erst einmal ausprobieren. Ich hoffe, dass mich *juchhu* nicht nach Hause schickt   

Wenn es nicht ausreicht, werde ich dann wohl *talybonts* Rat folgen und mir dann die "Sigma Mirage" kaufen. Gibt es eigentlich jemanden, der mit der LED-Variante Erfahrung hat ? Oder gibt es Leuchten die von der Bauart mit der "Sigma Sport" vergleichbar sind (keinen separaten Akku), aber bessere Beleuchtungswerte liefern ?

Mit einem eigenen Thread für die MTB-Einsteiger ist sicherlich eine interessanten Variante. Es gilt nur zu überlegen, was passiert, wenn plötzlich der Initiator kein MTB-Einsteiger mehr ist. Was passiert dann mit dem Thread ?

Auch problematisch wird es sein, geeignete Touren im Bergischen zu finden. Der Spaß beginnt eben erst ab 25-30 Kilometer mit 400-500 Höhenmeter. Abgesehen davon, werdet Ihr selbst die Singletrails nur schwer zu finden. Selbst mit Karte ist das schwierig.

Ich kann deshalb jedem nur empfehlen, möglichst schnell auf ein Leistungsniveau zu kommen, dass man zumindestens bei den Feierabendrunden mitfahren kann. Dazu gehört dann auch intensives Grundlagenausdauertraining, dass dann nicht unbedingt im hügeligen Gelände stattfindet.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## juchhu (15. August 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> da setzt *juchhu* mich ganz schön unter Druck mit der Beleuchtung. Aber ich habe noch aus alten Zeiten eine "Sigma Sport"-Leuchte entdeckt. Das werde ich dann erst einmal ausprobieren. Ich hoffe, dass mich *juchhu* nicht nach Hause schickt
> 
> Wenn es nicht ausreicht, werde ich dann wohl *talybonts* Rat folgen und mir dann die "Sigma Mirage" kaufen. Gibt es eigentlich jemanden, der mit der LED-Variante Erfahrung hat ? Oder gibt es Leuchten die von der Bauart mit der "Sigma Sport" vergleichbar sind (keinen separaten Akku), aber bessere Beleuchtungswerte liefern ?


Na, ich wußte ja, dass das früher ober später auf die Aussage hinausläuft:

Martin ist ein Drücker!  

Thema Beleuchtung:

Ich war gestern mit meiner Frau und unserem Hund ab 21:20 Uhr im einem größeren Waldstück der Wahner Heide zu Fuß unterwegs. Und ab ca. 21:45 Uhr wurde es doch so dunkel  , dass ein Fahren mit Bike unangenehm geworden wäre. 

Da Pannen jeglicher Art nicht ausgeschlossen werden können, könnte es auf dem Rückweg dunkel  werden. Und im Gelände bzw. auf einem Singletrail ist das dann nicht mehr so lustig. Wer meint, mitreden zu können, soll bei Dunkelheit den beliebten Singletrail südwestlich von Dabringhausen runter zur Dhünn zum Haus Maria in den Auen gefahren haben. Bei Helligekeit ist der Singletrail schon für den einen oder anderen ein Problem, vor allendingen die steile Stelle mit den befestigten Stufen zur Holzbrücke. Aber bei Dunkelheit wird's wohl für alle deutlich schwieriger.

Also bitte Beleuchtung. Es bedarf keiner Lupine oder ähnlicher HighTec-Ausrüstung (schadet aber auch nicht ). Mindeststandart ´sind hier die Vorschrift der StVO,d.h. Front- und Rückbeleuchtung. Mault jetzt nicht rum. Aber spätestens Mitte September ist die Dämmerungsphase bereits ab ca. 20:30 Uhr zu erwarten. Wat muss, dat muss !  



			
				hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Mit einem eigenen Thread für die MTB-Einsteiger ist sicherlich eine interessanten Variante. Es gilt nur zu überlegen, was passiert, wenn plötzlich der Initiator kein MTB-Einsteiger mehr ist. Was passiert dann mit dem Thread ?


Nun, dieses Schicksal teilen alle sogenannten 'Anfänger'-Threads, ich weiß, wovon ich rede.  

Entweder es findet sich jemand mit Sendungsbewußtsein, der/die das dauerhaft macht. Oder es findet sich jemand, der/die das zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt übernimmt. Oder der Thread und die Aktion stirbt. That's life.

Der Feierabendtouren-Thread hat doch die gleiche Entwicklung. Nur mit dem feinen Unterschied, dass der Initiator geschickter Weise und vorausschauend
nicht das Wort 'Anfänger' im Titel verwendet hat. UNd das jetzige Leistungsniveau deutlich höher ist als zu Anfang.

Im Gegensatz dazu hat der Herr, der den 'Anfänger-Fahrtechnikkurs' ins Leben gerufen hat, schon eher ein Problem. Entweder tummeln sich zukünftig dort garkeine echten Anfänger mehr, und neu hinzukommende Anfänger haben es entsprechend schwer, oder es wird ein Fortgeschrittenen-Kurs 'gegründet'.

Alles fließt, wie der Grieche sagt.



			
				hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Auch problematisch wird es sein, geeignete Touren im Bergischen zu finden. Der Spaß beginnt eben erst ab 25-30 Kilometer mit 400-500 Höhenmeter. Abgesehen davon, werdet Ihr selbst die Singletrails nur schwer zu finden. Selbst mit Karte ist das schwierig.
> 
> Ich kann deshalb jedem nur empfehlen, möglichst schnell auf ein Leistungsniveau zu kommen, dass man zumindestens bei den Feierabendrunden mitfahren kann. Dazu gehört dann auch intensives Grundlagenausdauertraining, dass dann nicht unbedingt im hügeligen Gelände stattfindet.
> 
> ...


Ich bin dafür, einfach den Initiator der Tour anzuschreiben bzw. -sprechen, und abzuklären, ob mann/frau mit dem augenblicklichen Leistungsstand mitfahren kann. Da müssen sich halt beide Positionen aufeinander zu bewegen.

Allerdings gebe ich Hardy Recht, dass eine Grundausdauer vorhanden sein sollte, um eine Tour von 30-35 km sowie 400-600 hm durchfahren zu können.

Vielleicht ist ja Hardy bald mit seiner MTB-Spezial-Karte fertig, sodaß Anfänger die bisher gefahrenen Feierabendtouren ggf. allein nachfahren können, um abschätzen zu können, ob diese in einer Gruppe konditionell und technisch für sie machbar sind.

VG Martin

PS: Ich werde nachher mal die Dienstagtour abfahren, damit es für mich bzw. uns keine unliebsamen Überraschungen gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (15. August 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ich werde nachher mal die Dienstagtour abfahren, damit es für mich bzw. uns keine unliebsamen Überraschungen gibt.



Mach die Kotflügel dran und nimm nen Schnorchel mit. Könnte naß sein...
Kleine Übung für dich unter "verschärften" Bedingungen: Stehen üben in einer großen Pfütze...

Würde zwar Dienstag gern mitfahren, hab aber kein Licht und werde mir auch keines kaufen. What shalls, bin eh kein Freund von Nightrides. Und irgendwie läuft das mit den Feierabendrunden scheinbar darauf hinaus.

Gruß enrgy


----------



## juchhu (15. August 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Mach die Kotflügel dran und nimm nen Schnorchel mit. Könnte naß sein...
> Kleine Übung für dich unter "verschärften" Bedingungen: Stehen üben in einer großen Pfütze...


Volker, Du kleines Lästermaul  

Apropo Lästermaul und Trailpfleger: Habe Deinem Namen alle Ehre gemacht und alleine drei beschissene Trailstopps aus mehreren kleineren Baumstämmen weggeräumt.  

Allerdings sind die neuen Singletrails vom Feinsten (da mache ich meinem Namen als Pathfinder und Explorer selbst alle Ehre  ).

Aber, aber, da sind einige echt schwierige Stellen. An zwei Stellen mußte bzw. bin ich abgestiegen. Drei Passagen werden wir am Dienstag umfahren. Eine davon war echt ein Hammer. Geiler verblockter Wurzeltrail, zunehmend mit mehr Gefälle und endend auf ein Wall um den auf der einen Seite ein Teich mit ca. 1-2 hm Negativdifferenz verläuft und auf der anderen Seite in etwa 4-5 hm Negativdifferenz der Bachabfluß mit fast Kopf großen Steinen als Bachbett. Einzige Stelle am Wall durch den Bach hat ca. 60 Grad Gefälle und der Bach mit dem fiesen Bett ist ca. 1 m breit. Und auf der anderen Seite eine kleine 30-50 cm abgeflachte Uferkante. 

Jau, was soll ich sagen: erster Versuch und geschafft  

Übermütig geworden und wieder hochgeklettert und andere Fahrlinie längs durchs Bachbett versucht. Nicht geschafft, zwar nicht gestürzt, aber trotzdem  

Leider speichern die Hügel verdammt viel Wasser, und es war an einigen Stellen echt haarig. Hab auf dem Rückweg einen Reitweg genommen, der war so zu gewuchert (Volker, Hilfe!!!  ), dass ich die S c h e i s s  wurzeln im Uphill nicht sehen konnte. Naja, was soll ich, und tschüss  

Hat zwar körperlich nicht weh getan, aber seelisch  

Hab' den blöden Trail dann umfahren.

Sollte es allerdings bis Dienstag noch ein 'bisschen' regnen, könnte die Tour in ihrer Gesamtheit langsam unbefahrbar werden  

Hoffen wir mal das Beste  



			
				Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Würde zwar Dienstag gern mitfahren, hab aber kein Licht und werde mir auch keines kaufen. What shalls, bin eh kein Freund von Nightrides. Und irgendwie läuft das mit den Feierabendrunden scheinbar darauf hinaus.
> 
> Gruß enrgy


Die Singletrails bei dem schweren, nassen Boden lassen keine hohen Geschwindigkeiten zu. Das drückt auf's Durchschnittstempo. Eventuell noch eine (oder mehrere) Pannen, und wir machen unfreiwillig einen Nightride. Klar, ist die Tour so aufgebaut, dass wir das letzte Drittel abkürzen können. Man weiß ja nie  

Aber mit Licht ist echt besser.

VG Martin


----------



## Schildbürger (15. August 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

@Hardy und Martin
Das mit dem steigenden Leistungsniveau ist ein "Problem" das mir auch bewusst ist. 
Aber wenn die/der eine oder andere dem MTB Fieber erliegt, dann ist doch was gewonnen.

Ich versuche mein Leistungsniveau ja auch zu steigern, das geht bei mir nur langsam, da ich ein Sportmuffel war.
Ich bin heute Morgen zwei Strecken abgefahren die ich als "blutiger Anfänger"
öfter mit dem Trekkingrad gefahren bin. 
Ich weis ja auch nicht wie hoch ich das Niveau setzen soll, aber lieber etwas
niedriger, als wenn keiner mitfährt oder auch gleich wieder abspringt.
Steigerungsfähig ist es.

Die Leitungsstärkeren können ja in der Feierabendrunde mitmachen und wenn
ich am Mittwoch gut mithalten kann, fahre ich die Einsteigerrunden auch öfter mit.

@Hardy
Bei den Bildern von der Glesserner Höhe, da sieht's auch Einsteigerfreundlich aus?
Kannst du das bestätigen? 

Ich werde mir meine alten Batteriefunzeln ans MTB machen, damit mir kein
Autofahrer den Buckel rauffährt, aber im Gelände fahre ich im dunkeln NICHT!


----------



## hardy_aus_k (15. August 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> ... Würde zwar Dienstag gern mitfahren, hab aber kein Licht und werde mir auch keines kaufen. What shalls, bin eh kein Freund von Nightrides. Und irgendwie läuft das mit den Feierabendrunden scheinbar darauf hinaus ...



Als nächste Aktion werden wir erst einmal die Feierabendtouren ab dem 24.08. auf 18.00 Uhr vorverlegen. Dafür starten wir von Parkplätzen, die direkt neben den Autobahnausfahrten liegen. Das sind dann Burscheid, Langenfeld und die Parkplätze an der A4.

Grundsätzlich gehöre ich auch zu der Fraktion die selber lieber früher fahren würden. Ich muss aber gestehen, dass ich im September und Oktober wahrscheinlich keine Möglichkeit haben werde, vor 18.00 Uhr zu den Treffpunkten zu erscheinen.

Auch werde ich die Feierabendrunden so planen, dass wir zum Schluss Waldautobahnen fahren. Dann ist das mit dem Licht nicht ganz so kritisch.

Ansonsten hätte ich an *enrgy* die Bitte, ob wir nochmal eine Feierabendrunden von Langenfeld aus starten könnten. Da wäre der 24.08., also Dienstag in einer Woche, ideal. 

Gruß
Hardy

P.S.:

Heute habe ich übrigens die Erfahrung gemacht, dass abendliches Abdancen in der Diskothek und morgentliches Mountainbiking sich nicht richtig gut vertragen. Die 60 Kilometer und 1300 Höhenmeter waren dann ziemlich im Grenzbereich   

Aber als Entschädigung hatte der Eifgenbach derart viel Wasser, dass die Fahrer- und Bikereinigung wie von alleine ging


----------



## Enrgy (15. August 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten hätte ich an *enrgy* die Bitte, ob wir nochmal eine Feierabendrunden von Langenfeld aus starten könnten. Da wäre der 24.08., also Dienstag in einer Woche, ideal.



Kein Problem, könne wir einplanen. Wir könnten uns dann aber auch unten an der Wipperaue treffen, mit dem Auto zwar 4-5km weiter, dafür aber auf dem Rückweg kein Berg mehr und vor allem keine Straßenpassagen (wegen dem L I C H T!)




			
				hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Heute habe ich übrigens die Erfahrung gemacht, dass abendliches Abdancen in der Diskothek und morgentliches Mountainbiking sich nicht richtig gut vertragen. Die 60 Kilometer und 1300 Höhenmeter waren dann ziemlich im Grenzbereich
> Aber als Entschädigung hatte der Eifgenbach derart viel Wasser, dass die Fahrer- und Bikereinigung wie von alleine ging



Wieso, direkt um 7 Uhr morgens nach kurzem Frühstück aufs Bike, kommt doch prima wenn man dann im Wald langsam müde wird und bei der Rast einschläft...
Überhaupt, ich dachte du wolltest mit o_a_s und talybont nach Engelskirchen? Habt ihr umgeschwenkt?


----------



## MTB-Kao (15. August 2004)

anfänger werden zu fortgeschrittenen und neue anfänger kommen hinzu. da gibt es immer jemanden der das in die hand nimmt wenn der "anfängerguide" zu den leistungsstärkeren wechselt. soviel eigeninitiative sollte doch vorhanden sein. ich hätte übrigens auch noch einen anfänger zu vermitteln   

ich denke ich werde die woche nochmal mitfahren, mal schauen was so ansteht. schade das heute niemand dabei war. tourenbeschreibung gibt's auf meiner hp, das höhenprofil *hier*

ein schönes restwochenende wünscht euch
lars


----------



## MTB-Kao (15. August 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Heute habe ich übrigens die Erfahrung gemacht, dass abendliches Abdancen in der Diskothek und morgentliches Mountainbiking sich nicht richtig gut vertragen. Die 60 Kilometer und 1300 Höhenmeter waren dann ziemlich im Grenzbereich



bei mir war es die weinprobe die sich in meinen beinen festgesetzt hat


----------



## hardy_aus_k (15. August 2004)

schildbürger schrieb:
			
		

> Bei den Bildern von der Glesserner Höhe, da sieht's auch Einsteigerfreundlich aus?
> Kannst du das bestätigen?



Die Glessener Höhen sind in der Tat ein ideales Einsteigerrevier. Das gilt übrigens auch für die Chorbusch, Ville und den Königsforst. Wenn es Dich interessiert, können wir gerne in der übernächsten Woche im Bereich Glessener Höhen eine Feierabendrunde planen.



			
				Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso, direkt um 7 Uhr morgens nach kurzem Frühstück aufs Bike, kommt doch prima wenn man dann im Wald langsam müde wird und bei der Rast einschläft...
> Überhaupt, ich dachte du wolltest mit o_a_s und talybont nach Engelskirchen? Habt ihr umgeschwenkt?



Ich wollte einfach früher fahren, damit ich mich am Nachmittag noch in der Sonne entspannen und erholen kann. Deshalb bin ich dann um 10.00 Uhr gestartet.



			
				Engry schrieb:
			
		

> Kein Problem, könne wir einplanen. Wir könnten uns dann aber auch unten an der Wipperaue treffen, mit dem Auto zwar 4-5km weiter, dafür aber auf dem Rückweg kein Berg mehr und vor allem keine Straßenpassagen (wegen dem L I C H T!)



Letztlich fängt der Spaß doch ohnehin richtig erst in Wipperaue an. Und da die Zeit knapp ist, sollten wir dann auch jede Minute bestmöglichst nutzen.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## on any sunday (15. August 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Frage an hardy_aus_K !
> Überhaupt, ich dachte du wolltest mit o_a_s und talybont nach Engelskirchen? Habt ihr umgeschwenkt?



Tja, in anderen Gesellschaftsbereichen würde man sowas als Fahnenflucht bezeichnen. Erst am Samstag keine Lust auf die Bande aus Alfter und heute keine Nachbarschaftstour. JaJa, Disko und Sonnenbaden, seeeehr schwache Ausreden.   

Hast was verpasst. Der nette Herr Peppaman mit seinem Singelspeeder hat mich kurzfristig als Chauffeur mißbraucht, um endlich seine alte Heimat kennenzulernen.   

Der Besuch aus dem Schwarzwald von talybont war von der Tour sehr angetan, obwohl das Bergische Land einen HS11 Griff als Opfer gefordert hatte.   

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (16. August 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Hast was verpasst. Der nette Herr Peppaman mit seinem Singelspeeder hat mich kurzfristig als Chauffeur mißbraucht, um endlich seine alte Heimat kennenzulernen.Der Besuch aus dem Schwarzwald von talybont war von der Tour sehr angetan, obwohl das Bergische Land einen HS11 Griff als Opfer gefordert hatte.


Das Eis zum Schluss war auch erwähnenswert, und: ich hab' den Treffpunkt tatsächlich wieder gefunden!  (einmal dort gewesen zu sein ist wirklich von Vorteil!)

VG Mikkael


----------



## talybont (16. August 2004)

Ich fands mal wieder spitze. Der Sascha übrigens auch. Ich denke, er sit überrascht, wie knackig unsere Berge hier sind  .
Peppaman muss man ja bewundern, mit einem Gang alle Rampen hochfahren. Ich fahre zwar gerne dicke Gänge, aber einer wäre mir dann doch zu wenig. Meinen Respekt  . Und erst seine Fahrtechnik  . OK, einen Baum wollte er wohl fällen  , aber der ist gerade noch einmal entwischt  .
Irgendwie war ich gestern nicht ganz auf der Höhe. Diese Rampen und Wurzeltrails bin ich schon mal schneller hochgefahren, dafür liegen die Abfahrten richtig gut. Könnte aber auch daran gelegen haben, das Michael mit seinem Klein unterwegs war  .

MfG,
Armin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (16. August 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

auch diese Woche gibt es natürlich die Feierabendstatistik:

Gesamt / 76290 / 26 Runden  /  845 Kilometer  /  13240 Höhenmeter

hardy_aus_k / 21870 / 19 Runden  /  608 Kilometer  /  9710 Höhenmeter
blake69 / 10600 / 9 Runden  /  276 Kilometer  /  5080 Höhenmeter
enrgy / 10570 / 8 Runden  /  278 Kilometer  /  5010 Höhenmeter
mikkael / 9770 / 8 Runden  /  262 Kilometer  /  4530 Höhenmeter
kitesun / 7560 / 7 Runden  /  224 Kilometer  /  3080 Höhenmeter
racetec1 / 6780 / 6 Runden  /  185 Kilometer  /  3080 Höhenmeter
manni / 5730 / 5 Runden  /  155 Kilometer  /  2630 Höhenmeter
gonzo63 / 5350 / 5 Runden  /  150 Kilometer  /  2350 Höhenmeter
talybont / 4790 / 4 Runden  /  123 Kilometer  /  2330 Höhenmeter
on any sunday / 5080 / 4 Runden  /  139 Kilometer  /  2300 Höhenmeter
stahlgabi / 4930 / 4 Runden  /  139 Kilometer  /  2150 Höhenmeter
zippi / 4420 / 3 Runden  /  121 Kilometer  /  2000 Höhenmeter
handlampe / 3910 / 3 Runden  /  99 Kilometer  /  1930 Höhenmeter
marco_lev / 4250 / 4 Runden  /  116 Kilometer  /  1930 Höhenmeter
spiridon64 / 4820 / 4 Runden  /  146 Kilometer  /  1900 Höhenmeter
jürgenK / 3720 / 3 Runden  /  101 Kilometer  /  1700 Höhenmeter
franG / 3770 / 3 Runden  /  106 Kilometer  /  1650 Höhenmeter
franky-x / 3310 / 3 Runden  /  84 Kilometer  /  1630 Höhenmeter
schnucki / 2940 / 2 Runden  /  77 Kilometer  /  1400 Höhenmeter
die wade / 2130 / 2 Runden  /  50 Kilometer  /  1130 Höhenmeter
spooky / 2130 / 2 Runden  /  50 Kilometer  /  1130 Höhenmeter
bike-ndorf / 2320 / 2 Runden  /  62 Kilometer  /  1080 Höhenmeter
kölnerin / 2560 / 3 Runden  /  74 Kilometer  /  1080 Höhenmeter
newton_67 / 2290 / 2 Runden  /  63 Kilometer  /  1030 Höhenmeter
marco w. / 2460 / 2 Runden  /  73 Kilometer  /  1000 Höhenmeter
tan / 2260 / 2 Runden  /  63 Kilometer  /  1000 Höhenmeter
dumbolino / 1970 / 2 Runden  /  56 Kilometer  /  850 Höhenmeter
juchhu / 1750 / 2 Runden  /  50 Kilometer  /  750 Höhenmeter
lythande / 1530 / 2 Runden  /  49 Kilometer  /  550 Höhenmeter
ploughman / 1550 / 2 Runden  /  55 Kilometer  /  450 Höhenmeter

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## stahlgabi (16. August 2004)

Hallo Hardy,

ich hätte ja gerne noch was an meinem Platz in der Statistik gearbeitet, aber mich hat es gestern ganz schön zerbröselt. Da werde ich morgen wohl aussetzen müssen   - schade ich hab mich gerade so gut an die Dienstagsrunde gewöhnt. . .


----------



## indo_koeln (16. August 2004)

Halli Hallo,
war am Wochenende das erste mal nach dem Bruch wieder fahren. War ganz in Ordnung. Falls nächste Woche eine Tour an der Glessener Höhe ansteht versuche ich dabei zu sein.
Gruss
indo_koeln


----------



## Knallar (16. August 2004)

Hi!

Würde gerne mal mitfahren. Am besten erstmal ne Anfänger Strecke.

Was geht denn jetzt am Mittwoch (Hardy?) bzw. Donnerstag (Martin?)

Hab noch keine Lampen/Trinkrucksack/Klickies, etc... Was sollte/muss ich auf jeden Fall mitnehmen? Helm und Handschuhe sind schon mal vorhanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (16. August 2004)

Knallar schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> Würde gerne mal mitfahren. Am besten erstmal ne Anfänger Strecke.
> 
> ...


Also, Dienstagtour ist keine Anfängertour, und zwar nicht wg. Daten ca. 32 km und 660 hm sondern wg. Fahrtechnikanforderung.

Bedingung: Kein Fahranfänger, MTB (Trecking-Räder nicht erwünscht  ), Helm, Handschuhe, Beleuchtung. Getränkevorrat (Flasche oder Trinkruckssack) sowie HappaHappa nach Belieben und Bedarf.

Mittwochtour ist Hardys Sache.

Donnerstag-Fahrtechnikkurs (muß ich noch in die Fahrgemeinschaftsliste eintragen)

MTB  , Helm, Handschuhe. Beleuchtung sinnvoll, falls Rückfahrt mit MTB.

Klickies sind keine Bedingung. HappaHappa und SchlürfSchlürf können nicht schaden  

Alles klar?!

Wenn noch Fragen, dann fragen  

VG Martin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (16. August 2004)

@mtb-kao

Ich wusste natürlich, dass Du auch unterwegs warst, und habe natürlich überlegt, mich bei Dir zu melden. Aber irgendwie brauchte ich am Sonntag einfach mal einen Tag für mich.

@stahlgabi

Ich war gestern unterwegs und muss gestehen, dass ich auch ein paar Beinahe-Crashs gehabt habe. Naja, ich musste da feststellen, dass Sonne von oben noch längst nicht heisst, dass die ganzen Wurzeln und Steine trocken sind.

Dann hoffe ich mal, dass es Dich nicht zu arg erwischt hat und dass wir Dich bald wieder bei den Feierabendrunden begrüßen dürfen. Gute Besserung !

@indo_koeln

Freut mich, dass Du in die MTB-Szene wieder zurückkehrst. Nächste Woche findet die Sache auf den Glessener Höhen entweder Mittwoch oder Donnerstag statt. Es kommt darauf an, was *juchhu* macht.

@knallar

Die Feierabendrunde am Mittwoch ist speziell für MTB-Einsteiger gedacht. Deshalb kannst Du ruhigen Gewissens mitfahren. Ein Trinkruchsack ist praktisch, aber eine Trinkflasche sollte reichen.

Wichtig ist ein Ersatzschlauch mit einer dazu passenden Pumpe *Sollte jemand am Mittwoch einen Platten haben und keinen Ersatzschlauch dabei haben, werde ich zum Wegelagerer (=Pflichtkauf eines Schlauchs bei mir für 20 , die ich dann natürlich spenden werde).*

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## stahlgabi (16. August 2004)

Im Gelände wär das nicht passiert . . . war leider Radweg/Asphalt - glatt wie Schmierseife.

Und ich war wieder einmal heilfroh, dass ich einen Helm trug    - ansonsten hätte ich mit dem Gesicht gebremst !!! So hab ich nur ein paar Hautfetzen + ein Trikot eingebüßt.

bis bald mal wieder . . .


----------



## MTB-Kao (16. August 2004)

@hardy
ja, manchmal braucht man so etwas   schade, vorallem da wir fast zur gleichen zeit und fast die gleiche anforderung gefahren sind. vielleicht beim nächsten mal.

@stahlgabi
auch von mir gute besserung!!!


----------



## juchhu (16. August 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Wichtig ist ein Ersatzschlauch mit einer dazu passenden Pumpe *Sollte jemand am Mittwoch einen Platten haben und keinen Ersatzschlauch dabei haben, werde ich zum Wegelagerer (=Pflichtkauf eines Schlauchs bei mir für 20 , die ich dann natürlich spenden werde).*
> 
> ...


Ja, das ist endlich mal ein(e) vernünftige(r) Ansatz bzw. Maßnahme.

Also, wer am Dienstag keinen Ersatzschlauch mit passender Pumpe dabei, schenkt *(ACHTUNG) mir* 20  und bekommt, Lagerbestand (2 Stk.)vorausgesetzt, einen Ersatzschlauch. 

Verkauf wird nicht durchgeführt, da es ggf. zu einer gewerblichenTätigkeit mit Umsatzsteuerpflicht führt.  

Spenden setzt steuerliche Anerkennung voraus.  

Schenken ist besser, denn 'Geschenkt ist geschenkt und Wiederholen ist gestohlen!' (Zitat aus 'Das Leben des Brain')  

Wenn das so weitergeht, geb' ich doch noch Packlisten heraus. Und die Differenz zwischen Sammel- und Startzeit wird auf 30 Minuten ausgedehnt, damit ich diese dann vorher kontrollieren kann.  

VG Martin

PS: Noch regnets nicht. Sieht also ganz gut aus.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (16. August 2004)

stahlgabi schrieb:
			
		

> ... Im Gelände wär das nicht passiert . . . war leider Radweg/Asphalt - glatt wie Schmierseife ...


Das klingt aber sehr nach einer allergischen Reaktion Deines Bergwerks. Wenn Du mich fragst, mag es einfach keinen Asphalt    



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ... Wenn das so weitergeht, geb' ich doch noch Packlisten heraus. Und die Differenz zwischen Sammel- und Startzeit wird auf 30 Minuten ausgedehnt, damit ich diese dann vorher kontrollieren kann ...


Kann es nicht sein, dass Du schon mal eine entsprechende Liste veröffentlichst hast ? Wie auch immer, ich erinnere mich auf jeden Fall daran, dass ich mit den ganzen Sachen das zulässige Gesamtgewicht meines MTB's überschritten hätte   
Eines ist auf jeden Fall ganz wichtig: ein Stück Draht   

@All

Die nicht gehobenen Potenziale sind mal wieder die Größten. Von der Teilnehmerliste am Mittwoch bin ich doch ziemlich überrascht. Aber ich freue mich, dass das Angebot auf soviel Nachfrage trifft. Das macht dann als Tourguide doppelt Spaß !

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## juchhu (16. August 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Kann es nicht sein, dass Du schon mal eine entsprechende Liste veröffentlichst hast ? Wie auch immer, ich erinnere mich auf jeden Fall daran, dass ich mit den ganzen Sachen das zulässige Gesamtgewicht meines MTB's überschritten hätte
> Eines ist auf jeden Fall ganz wichtig: ein Stück Draht
> ...


Die Packliste war bzw. ist für 'Männertouren', für Feierabendtouren gibt's ein Packlistchen  

Die Sache mit dem Überschreiten des zulässigen Gesamtgewichtes war das vor oder nachdem Du die Feierabendtouren ins Leben gerufen hast?  

Blöde Frage vom Oberschulmeister: Wofür brauchst Du den Draht ???

Apropo Beleuchtung:

Fast hätte ich gem. meiner eigenen Pflichtausstattung zuhause bleiben müssen. Hab' mein Rücklicht nicht mehr gefunden ( S c h e i s s umzug) .
Tja, jetzt hab' ich ein Neues. Dauer-, Blink- und Lauflicht. Mit Lauflicht sieht jetzt mein MTB wie ein Zylone aus dem Film 'Kampfstern Galactica' aus  . 

Heute ist es ja trocken geblieben. Dann wollen wir mal das Beste für morgen hoffen.

VG Martin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (16. August 2004)

juchu schrieb:
			
		

> ... Blöde Frage vom Oberschulmeister: Wofür brauchst Du den Draht ???


Es muss auch Geheimnisse geben !!!



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ... Hab' mein Rücklicht nicht mehr gefunden ( S c h e i s s umzug) ...



Ich denke, wir haben den Blick immer nach vorne gerichtet, warum brauchen wir da ein Rücklicht ? Hast du etwa Bedenken wg. Auffahrunfälle frei nach dem Motto "He was kommt von hinten rein, dass kann doch nur der Martin sein" ?

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## juchhu (17. August 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Es muss auch Geheimnisse geben !!!


Och, bitte, bitte, sag's mir !  



			
				hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke, wir haben den Blick immer nach vorne gerichtet, warum brauchen wir da ein Rücklicht ? Hast du etwa Bedenken wg. Auffahrunfälle frei nach dem Motto "He was kommt von hinten rein, dass kann doch nur der Martin sein" ?
> 
> Gruß
> Hardy


Nun, ich habe Beleuchtung gefordert, und eben nicht nur ein Vorderlicht. Zum Schluß müssen wir leider doch ca. 1km über öffentliche Straßen zurück zum Startpunkt. Ich bin letztens bei Dunkelheit ohne Rücklicht gefahren, und wäre fast von einem Auto 'von hinten' weggebeamt worden.

[Oberschulmeister-Modus an]

Rücklichter verhindern im eigentlichen Sinne übrigens keine Auffahrunfälle, sondern nur ausreichender Abstand und Bremsbereitschaft. 

[Oberschulmeister-Modus aus]

Bei den Auffahrunfällen, die Du meinst, waren die 'Opfer' immer mit der Aktion einverstanden  

VG Martin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (17. August 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ... Bei den Auffahrunfällen, die Du meinst, waren die 'Opfer' immer mit der Aktion einverstanden ...


 Da fallen mir unendlich viele Dinge ein, die ich jetzt antworten könnte, aber ich will mich hier nicht auch noch als Sexist outen und den Thread zumindestens halbwegs sauber halten.



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ... Rücklichter verhindern im eigentlichen Sinne übrigens keine Auffahrunfälle, sondern nur ausreichender Abstand und Bremsbereitschaft ...


Unter dem Gesichtspunkt bekomme ich fast Depressionen, dass ich mein Rücklicht zu Hause habe liegen lassen. Wenn ich nur gewusst hätte, das Rücklichter ausreichenden Abstand und Bremsbereitschaft verhindern   

@all

So erfreulich die Teilnehmerzahl am Mittwoch auch ist, ich möchte an der Stelle nur darauf hinweisen, dass die Feierabendrunden speziell für unsere MTB-Einsteiger ausgeschrieben ist. Das heisst, dass jeder herzlich willkommen ist, aber das heisst auch, dass wir uns dann nach den MTB-Einsteigern richten werden.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildbürger (17. August 2004)

Tach zusammen,

Ja, so ist das, ich hatte mir einen Ersatzschlauch gekauft, aber dann
Daheim gelassen. Naiv zu glauben, passiert schon nichts....

Auf eine Runde in den Glessener Höhen freue ich mich auch.

Ich werde bis morgen nicht dazu kommen mir Licht ans MTB zu schrauben.
Meine Funzeln bringen sowieso nicht viel.

Also fahre ich mit dem Auto zum Schöllerhof, wegen dem Rückweg im
dunkeln. Ab ca. 9:00Uhr ist Zappenduster.

Ich rate mal wo für der Draht gut sein könnte... um z.B. die Kette am
Hinterbau festzubinden, wenn man den Reifen ausbaut. Gibt weniger
schmutzige Finger.  

Meine bisherigen Stürze waren alle auf Radwegen, oder Straße gewesen.
Der letzte zwischen Lindscheid und der Coenenmühle auf dem Radweg, in einer schlammigen Kurve.


----------



## Manni (17. August 2004)

Hardy ich hab mich für Mittwoch angemeldet,
gerade weil es ne ruhige Tour ist. Will diese Woche was Energie tanken und nicht ganz aufs biken verzichten. Außerdem geh ich so weniger Risiko ein noch was am Bike kaputt zumachen


----------



## juchhu (17. August 2004)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Hardy ich hab mich für Mittwoch angemeldet,
> gerade weil es ne ruhige Tour ist. Will diese Woche was Energie tanken und nicht ganz aufs biken verzichten. Außerdem geh ich so weniger Risiko ein noch was am Bike kaputt zumachen


@Schildbürger

Wofür müssen die 'Badboys' der Feierabendrunde denn wohl Handschuhe tragen?

@Manni

Das wird 'ne ruhige Dienstagtour. Und wovon sollte bitte schön Dein Bike kaputt gehen?

Ich habe nur geschrieben: 'Für Anfänger ungeeignet'

Ich habe nicht geschrieben: Freerider-Hardcore-Tour, Mindestfederweg pro Achse 150 mm sowie Ganzkörperprotektorenschutz  

Also, ganz ruhig bleiben. Bevor ich die ersten Freerider-Runden ausschreibe, werde ich wohl noch einige viele Monate üben und vor allendingen mir ein neues Bike (bisher 2 x 80 mm Federweg  ) holen müssen.

VG Martin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (17. August 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

ich habe eben einen beruflichen Termin bekommen, der es wahrscheinlich nicht zulässt, dass ich morgen pünktlich bin. Ich hoffe aber, dass ich um 18.15 Uhr abfahrtbereit sein werde.

*18.00 Uhr wäre somit am Mittwoch Treffpunkt und nicht Abfahrtzeit.*

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-Kao (17. August 2004)

@hardy
dann habe ich ja vorher noch ein viertel stündchen mehr zeit zum fahren  

@manni
dann sehen wir uns ja auch mal wieder. vor rad am ring möchte ich auch nur 'nen ruhigen machen.


----------



## juchhu (17. August 2004)

Tach zusammen,

liebe Mini-Ringwall-TourerInnen.

Der Onkel hat in seine Glaskugel geschaut und muß Euch sagen:

DAS SIEHT NICHT GUT AUS.

Aus SWS kommt ein fettes Regenband auf zu.  

Das einzig Gute ist, dass es sich langsam fortbewegt.  

Aber ich will nicht unken, aber da wir wohl länger als eine halbe Stunde biken wollen, werden wir wohl nass werden, und zwar von oben.  

That's life.  

Bis gleich.

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (18. August 2004)

Tach zusammen,

gestern der letzte vor und heute der erste nach der Tour. SO muss das sein 

Technische Daten gibts vom Statistik-Meister der Feierabendrunde.

Kleine Zusammenfassung von mir:

Zu acht sind wir dann fast pünktlich 'losgedüst'.

Dabei haben die TelnehmerInnen feststellen dürfen, dass es schöne, fast unbekannte Singletrail auf der Ostseite des Königsforstes gegenüber Hoffnungsthal gibt  

Dann weiter nach Osten den Lüderich hoch. Ringwall gesucht und gefunden.

Abfahrt nach unten über einen weiteren ebenfalls schönen, wenn auch ein bisschen schwierigeren Singeltrail. Weitergefahren in Richtung Untereschbach.

Dann die erste, aber aber leider nicht einzige Panne. Armins @talybont Hinterrad verliert in 'Sekundenbruchteilen' seine gesamte Luft. Zeit für ein kleines Schwätzchen und Fachsimpeleien über Schläuche jeder Art  

Weiter gings. Leider verpasst der Guide den Einstieg für den nächsten Singletrail. Wenn das man nicht ein Zeichen war  . Leider ignorierte er dieses, drehte um und führte die Gruppe zum Eingang. Und ab ging die Post abwärts. Kurz vor Ende machte der Guide aus unerklärlichen Gründen ein heftigen Abflug. Aufgerappelt stand folgendes fest:

1. Bis auf minimalste Prellungen und Schürfungen (erst beim Duschen entdeckt) gehts dem Guide gut  
2. Leider hat das Bike, genauer gesagt das Vorderrad, seine Haltung verloren und glänzt mit einer fetten Acht. Ein Richten in der Wildnis ist nicht von Erfolg gekrönt. Der Vorschlag des Guide, jemandem sein GPS zu überlassen und die Tour weiterzufahren, wird Angesichts des sehr stark einsetzenden Regens von allen dankend abgelehnt. 

So teilt sich die Gruppe, die fahrtüchtigen TeilnehmerIn fahren gemeinsam von Untereschbach nach Moitzfeld zum Ausgangspunkt zurrück und beenden die Tour.

Die Guide trägt derweilen sein 'Schrottbike' nach Hause. Die ganze Strecke?

NEIN, den Dank der lieben Unterstützung von Hardy und Mikkael, holen diese die Tour- und 'Service'-Fahrzeuge, und sammeln den Guide am verabredeten Treffpunkt auf, die Total-Tanke in Untereschbach. Nachdem alles aufgeladen und verpackt ist, fangen die größten Quatschblasen des Universums, nämlich besagte drei Männer, ein Fachgesprach über Männerprobleme im Allgemeinen und im Besonderen an. Der Tankstellenpächter steht der ganze Sache erst gelassen gegenüber, und entschließt sich dann ein Zeichen zu setzen. Erst schließt er die Zapfsäulen ab und macht dann das Licht.
'Mein Licht geht aus, wir geh'n nach Haus, rabimmel-rabammel-rabumm  

Ok,ok, wir haben verstanden, trennen uns und fahren nach Haus. Mikkael setzt mich freundlicherweise vor der Haustür ab. Kurzes Schwätzchen, Danke und tschüss  

Teil 2 der Tour.

Der Regen hatte aufgehört, das Donnerwetter im Hause Nettersheim fing an. Heftige. mächtige Blitze und Donnergrollen empfingen den Guide und verzogen sich erst nach ca. einer Stunde, nachdem klar war, dass NICHTS PASSIERT war, außer eines defekten Vorderrades 

Apropo Vorderrad:

Es hat mit keine Ruhe gelassen. Klar hätte es auch ein Fahrfehler sein können, schließlich ist da niemand vor sicher, aber merkwürdig war es schon.

Kurze Rede, langer Sinn.

Aus der Nabe sind vier Speichenkopfaufnahmeschlitze ausgerissen. Materialfehler. Durch das Ungleichgewicht in den Speichenhaltekräften ist das Vorderrad 'in sich zusammengebrochen. Das erklärt auch den Schlag, den ich vor dem Unfall verspürte. Der Achter blieb in der Federgabel hängen, blockierte und Abflug.

Das war mein erster, richtiger Abflug seit drei Jahren. Ohne Helm wäre das mit Sicherheit deutlich schlechter ausgegangen.

So, jetzt die anderen.

VG Martin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (18. August 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

gestern haben sich dann *juchhu, mikkael, franky-x, talybont, kölnerin, hard_aus_k, blake69* und *delgado* zusammengefunden, um den Königsforst und den Lüderich zu erorbern.

Den Königsforst haben wir im Sturm genommen, der Lüderich konnte uns trotzen. Es ist eine Sache den Lüdericher Ringwall im Sturm zu erorbern, eine andere Sache ist der geordnete Rückzug   

Mit einem Platten, einer fürchterlichen Acht in einem Vorderrad und mit heftigem Regen hat uns der Lüderich vom Berg heruntergejagt. Naja, manchmal verliert man, manchmal gewinnt man   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Enrgy (18. August 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> manchmal verliert man, manchmal gewinnt man




Heißt es nicht: "manchmal verliert man, manchmal gewinnen andere" ?  

@ juchhu
Das Voderrad hat wohl die ganzen Bremsaktionen der letzten Fahrtechnikwochen übelgenommen?
Aua aua, nur gut, daß nicht mehr passiert ist. Jetzt holste dir ne fette DH-Felge, dann ist Ruhe im Karton!

Gruß Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (18. August 2004)

Das erklärt natürlich alles, Martin. Ich hatte mich schon gewundert, warum Du unbedingt über den Lenker springen wolltest  .

Genauer gesagt hatte ich gestern zwei Plattfüße, einmal mit Latex, das andere mal mit Butyl. Der Grund war ein aufgeschlitzter Little Albert, der sein Geheimnis erst auf dem Parkplatz preisgab. Dies erklärt auch den plötzlichen Luftverlust. Der flexibelere Latexschlauch quillt durch den Mantel und ein Steinchen bestraft dann dessen Vorwitzigkeit  . Schöner Mist, der dritte Reifen in zwei Monaten über den Jordan  . Ob dies an der Kombi Leichtreifen und breiter Freeridefelge liegt? Nun fahre ich nur noch Big Jim / Vertical Pro auf den Laufrädern.

MfG,
Armin


----------



## juchhu (18. August 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> @ juchhu
> Das Voderrad hat wohl die ganzen Bremsaktionen der letzten Fahrtechnikwochen übelgenommen?
> ...


Die ehemals jahrelangen Kampfsportaktivitäten haben mich fallen gelehrt und verhalfen mir bei diesem Abflug wieder zu einem 'runden, geschmeidigen' Rücken  

Tja, Deine Diagnose ist durchaus berechtigt. Allerdings glaube ich an die Erinnerungsfähigkeit der Felge über die letzten drei Jahre. Was habe ich bei der Anmeldung in diesem Forum geschrieben:

Touren mit FR-Tendenzen. Ich glaube, die FR-Tendenzen kann man zwischenzeitlich als 'echte' FR-Einlagen bezeichnen. Und dafür ist das Material, hier eine MAVIC X223-Felge, auf Dauer nicht ausgelegt.

Tja, alles neu macht der August  Fröhliches Schrauben und Reparieren ist jetzt angesagt.

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (18. August 2004)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> Das erklärt natürlich alles, Martin. Ich hatte mich schon gewundert, warum Du unbedingt über den Lenker springen wolltest  .


Ich hoffe, dass gibt keine Abzüge in der B-Note für den künstlerischen Wert  



			
				talybont schrieb:
			
		

> Genauer gesagt hatte ich gestern zwei Plattfüße, einmal mit Latex, das andere mal mit Butyl. Der Grund war ein aufgeschlitzter Little Albert, der sein Geheimnis erst auf dem Parkplatz preisgab. Dies erklärt auch den plötzlichen Luftverlust. Der flexibelere Latexschlauch quillt durch den Mantel und ein Steinchen bestraft dann dessen Vorwitzigkeit  . Schöner Mist, der dritte Reifen in zwei Monaten über den Jordan  . Ob dies an der Kombi Leichtreifen und breiter Freeridefelge liegt? Nun fahre ich nur noch Big Jim / Vertical Pro auf den Laufrädern.
> 
> MfG,
> Armin


Tja, ich glaube, irgendwie muss man sich entscheiden. Aber zwischenzeitlich bewahrheitet sich, dass echtes 'Freeride'-Material, trotz Mehrgewicht, bei den Touren nicht die schlechtes Wahl ist.

Bis zum nächsten Mal

VG Martin


----------



## Enrgy (18. August 2004)

@ talybont

Das Problem mit den "neueren" Reifen beobachte ich hier im Forum und auch bei mir bzw. den Leuten, mit denen ich unterwegs bin. Scheinbar sind diese stylish-teuren Pellen nur auf Gewicht getrimmt, weswegen zB. auch bei vielen einfach etwas an Profilhöhe gespart wird. 
Schlimmer ist jedoch die Labilität der Flanken, die andauernd reißen. sowas hab ich an meinen Smoke/Dart Z-Max bisher nicht erlebt. Deswegen fahre ich solche Pellen auch nicht mehr. Für den Wettkampffahrer mags ja ok sein, wer aber längere Touren fährt und sich nicht bei jeder Bremsung fragen will, wie lange der Reifen das mitmacht, muß eben auf bewährtes zurückgreifen.


----------



## mikkael (18. August 2004)

..mit Ersatzteilen wie Reifen, Laufräder, Ketten und Teilen wie Regenjacken, Fön, Kopfschmerztabletten und Gameboy o.a. (zum Zeit vertreiben bis Mikkaels 'Feierabend-Team-Car' rückt) kann man bei den Feierabendtouren ein Vermögen machen!

Hier einige Bilder aus der gestrigen Runde:



 

 

 

 


 

 

 

Trotz des Wetters und der unangenehmen Pannen, war es eine supergeile Strecke, es hat wirklich Spaß gemacht zu fahren!

Wir wollen mehr! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## juchhu (18. August 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> ..mit Ersatzteilen wie Reifen, Laufräder, Ketten und Teilen wie Regenjacken, Fön, Kopfschmerztabletten und Gameboy o.a. (zum Zeit vertreiben bis Mikkaels 'Feierabend-Team-Car' rückt) kann man bei den Feierabendtouren ein Vermögen machen!
> 
> Hier einige Bilder aus der gestrigen Runde:
> 
> http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/4615...


Vieleicht finden wir ja eine(n), der uns unterstützt.

Voraussetzung: Liebt MTB-Sport und hat Mac-Guiver-Qualitäten, will aber selber nicht mitfahren, besitzt großen Kastenwagen mit Reparatur- und Ersatzteilset sowie GPS mit Autorouting und Handy  

Also, dies ist ein Suchaufruf. Wer fühlt sich berufen?  
http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/4615 http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/4615 http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/4615 
http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/4615


			
				mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Trotz des Wetters und der unangenehmen Pannen, war es eine supergeile Strecke, es hat wirklich Spaß gemacht zu fahren!
> 
> Wir wollen mehr!
> 
> VG Mikkael


Leider zu kurz und nachher auch zu nass  

Beim nächsten Mal nehmen wir uns etwas mehr Zeit (vielleicht im Rahmen eines Samstag-Fahrtechnikkurses) und machen auch die restlichen Singletrails im östlichen Königforstes sowie auf bzw. um den Lüderich unsicher.

Da gibt's noch einiges verstecktes zu entdecken.

VG Martin

PS:

Vielen Dank noch einmal für Hardys und Mikkaels persönliche Unterstützung und Hilfe sowie Mikkaels 'Feierabend-Team-Car'  

That's it, what friends are for


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldfisch (18. August 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Vielen Dank noch einmal für Hardys und Mikkaels persönliche Unterstützung und Hilfe sowie Mikkaels 'Feierabend-Team-Car'
> 
> That's it, what friends are for



Mikkael ist bekannterweise ein Engel auf Erden 

Ich hätte selbiges auch für Dich getan, habe es aber vorgezogen gestern allein in den Siegauen RICHTIG nass zu werden... ;-)

Hat das irgendwelche Auswirkungen auf morgen? Mensch und Material bis dahin wieder soweit hergestellt, dass wir uns zum Fahrtechnikkurs treffen oder müssen wir verscheiben?

BTW: Mein Bike hat ob der Schlamm, Regen und Sandattaken der letzten Wochen böse gelitten - in den hohen Gängen springt die Kette, irgendwas klackert; finde nicht raus was es ist gestern reagierte es dann auch noch recht unwillig auf Gangwechsel... Alles Schönwetterbikes   

Viele Grüße
Michael


----------



## juchhu (18. August 2004)

Goldfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Mikkael ist bekannterweise ein Engel auf Erden


Stimme ich uneingeschränkt  , und wenn er seine Schreibweise ändert, wird er auch noch mit einem 'Erz' geadelt.  



			
				Goldfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte selbiges auch für Dich getan, habe es aber vorgezogen gestern allein in den Siegauen RICHTIG nass zu werden... ;-)


Ach, Gottchen, jetzt werde ich richtig gerührt (und nicht geschüttelt )  

Ihr seid aber alle lieb zu mir.  
Blöde Frage, warum hat denn eigentlich keiner ein für mich passendes Vorderrad als Ersatzteil mitgenommen?  Dann wär's wenigsten nass weitergerollt  statt geschoben  



			
				Goldfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Hat das irgendwelche Auswirkungen auf morgen? Mensch und Material bis dahin wieder soweit hergestellt, dass wir uns zum Fahrtechnikkurs treffen oder müssen wir verscheiben?
> 
> BTW: Mein Bike hat ob der Schlamm, Regen und Sandattaken der letzten Wochen böse gelitten - in den hohen Gängen springt die Kette, irgendwas klackert; finde nicht raus was es ist gestern reagierte es dann auch noch recht unwillig auf Gangwechsel... Alles Schönwetterbikes
> 
> ...


Also Mensch war/ist kein Problem, zumindest seine körperliche Verfassung  

Bike hat einen lieben Bikeführer mit großem Ersatzteilfundus. D.h. Achter raus, baugleiches Ersatzvorderrad rein, und fettig   Der Trend geht zum (fast) baugleichen Ersatzbike (der eigenen Frau)  

Aber, aber:

Warum ich den Termin noch nicht eingetragen habe, liegt daran, dass ich aller Voraussicht nach morgen abend einen Termin habe und frühestens gegen 20:30 Uhr auflaufen könnte. ZU SPÄT um den Kurs als Guide auszurichten. Aber vielleicht findet sich ja ein Ersatzguide? Wenn nicht, dann halt nächste Woche. 
Allerdings sollten wir jetzt langsam mal eine terminliche und inhaltliche Entscheidung zu Samstaghalbtageskurs treffen. Wobei meine Frau eine guten (und hoffentlich ernstgemeinten) Vorschlag in den Raum stellte, ob wir das denn nicht lieber in unserem 'parkähnlichen' (naja, für 10-20 Biker wäre die Terrasse schon groß genug) Garten abhalten wollten (Mann/Frau beachten den Konjunktiv; Indikator für eine noch nicht abschließend getroffene Entscheidung (m)einer Frau ).

Allerdings sollten wir die Diskussion im eigenen Thread weiterführen, bevor wir hier Lokalverbot bekommen.  

VG Martin


----------



## mikkael (18. August 2004)

Goldfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Mikkael ist bekannterweise ein Engel auf Erden


oh, oh.. Danke für die Blumen! 

Ich werde bald ein grosses *IBC-Aufkleber* auf dem 'Team-Car' platzieren und vielleicht auch einige 'Flash-Lights'. Richtiges Werkzeug habe ich ja bekanntlich immer dabei!

Im Parkplatz musste ich (mit Ohrenschmerzen) erfahren, was für Musik unser Hardy mag und wie abartig laut es in seinem Auto zugeht! Jetzt hat seine 'Bergschwäche' zumindest eine logische Erklärung, es hatte nichts mit seinen neuen 'Gore-Tex' Bike-Klamotten zu tun!  









VG Mikkael


----------



## Fietser (18. August 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Vieleicht finden wir ja eine(n), der uns unterstützt.
> 
> Voraussetzung: Liebt MTB-Sport und hat Mac-Guiver-Qualitäten, will aber selber nicht mitfahren, besitzt großen Kastenwagen mit Reparatur- und Ersatzteilset sowie GPS mit Autorouting und Handy
> 
> ...



Tja mein lieber juchhu. Dann kann ich mich ja mal als erster bewerben. Mac-Guiver-Qualitäten hab' ich nicht, aber solange die Tourguides uinverletzt überleben und selber reparieren können...  
Außerdem müsstet Ihr noch für ein GPS zusammenlegen.  
Ansonsten liebe ich den MTB Sport, wäre gerne dabei, darf aber wahrscheinlich dieses Jahr nicht mehr fahren...  

Fietser,
der mit dem Draht in der Schulter...


----------



## on any sunday (18. August 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> oh, oh.. Danke für die Blumen!
> 
> Ich werde bald ein grosses *IBC-Aufkleber* auf dem 'Team-Car' platzieren und vielleicht auch einige 'Flash-Lights'. Richtiges Werkzeug habe ich ja bekanntlich immer dabei!
> 
> ...



Wat hattn der Hardy da für ein Baumarktrad in der Hand     und über seinen Musikgeschmack habe ich mich, aus reinem Selbstschutz, auf der Fahrt in die Schweiz auch nicht ausgelassen.   

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Fietser (18. August 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde bald ein grosses *IBC-Aufkleber* auf dem 'Team-Car' platzieren und vielleicht auch einige 'Flash-Lights'. VG Mikkael



Denk' an auswechselbare Flash-Lights. Du brauchst orange und blau...  

Fietser


----------



## juchhu (18. August 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> oh, oh.. Danke für die Blumen!
> 
> Ich werde bald ein grosses *IBC-Aufkleber* auf dem 'Team-Car' platzieren und vielleicht auch einige 'Flash-Lights'. Richtiges Werkzeug habe ich ja bekanntlich immer dabei!
> 
> ...


Bitte, bitte  

Jetzt weiß ich wenigstens, wofür die Kopfschmerztabletten in Deiner 'Team-Car'-Ausrüstung dabei sind . 

Damit jetzt kein Aufschrei durchs Land zieht. Diese Foto wurde gestellt. Das Schrottbike gehört mir, zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch ohne Achter. (Für Insider: nein, ist kein Lakes, obwohl Auskleber drauf sind. Aber die Geschichte hab' ich schon geschrieben.)

Hardys Bike war zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch auf seinem Dachgepäckträger verschnürt. Allerdings sieht man, dass diese neuen 'Gore-Tex' Bike-Klamotten von Hardy definitiv mehr Platz für das Mitführen von (Ersatz-)Schläuchen besitzen, als seine alten und später auf der Tour genutzten Bike-Klamotten. 

(Übrigens, das Statement während der Pannenpause, war seit langer Zeit mal wieder der geilste Kommentar, den ich abgeschossen habe. Ich muss und will ich mich jetzt aber selber mal loben   )

Wer weiß, was ein Herr H. aus K. sonst noch für interessantes Werkzeug mit sich führt?  

VG Martin


----------



## on any sunday (18. August 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Vieleicht finden wir ja eine(n), der uns unterstützt.
> 
> Voraussetzung: Liebt MTB-Sport und hat Mac-Guiver-Qualitäten, will aber selber nicht mitfahren, besitzt großen Kastenwagen mit Reparatur- und Ersatzteilset sowie GPS mit Autorouting und Handy
> 
> ...



Wer ruft mich? Obwohl, das mit dem "nicht mitfahren" könnte ein Hinderungsgrund sein. 

und bei dem Bild 






fällt mir eigentlich nur das ein: *Das hätte ich gern mit ner leckeren Soße und einen,zwei... Corona *  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## juchhu (18. August 2004)

@Mikkael

Hab' mir gerade die Fotos in Deinem Album zur gestrigen Tour angesehen. Jau, was hab' ich gelacht, als ich die Kommentare zu meinen Richtversuchen gelesen habe. Tja, Humor ist's, wenn man trotzdem drüber lacht  

VG Martin


----------



## zippi (18. August 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Kurz vor Ende machte der Guide aus unerklärlichen Gründen ein heftigen Abflug. Aufgerappelt stand folgendes fest:
> 
> 1. Bis auf minimalste Prellungen und Schürfungen (erst beim Duschen entdeckt) gehts dem Guide gut
> 2. Leider hat das Bike, genauer gesagt das Vorderrad, seine Haltung verloren und glänzt mit einer fetten Acht. Ein Richten in der Wildnis ist nicht von Erfolg gekrönt. Der Vorschlag des Guide, jemandem sein GPS zu überlassen und die Tour weiterzufahren, wird Angesichts des sehr stark einsetzenden Regens von allen dankend abgelehnt.
> ...




Soll ich jetzt auch mal den Oberlehrermodus einschalten, Martin.    
Aber ich mach ja wenigstens nicht mein Rad kaputt. Wie in der christlichen Seefahrt: Eine Hand für's Bike, eine für dich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (18. August 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ..als ich die Kommentare zu meinen Richtversuchen gelesen habe.



Oh, mann! ich habe selten so viel gelacht.. 
Vielleicht hast du dabei eins von den uralten Bildern vom Hardy gesehen, es gibt ne gewisse Ähnlichkeit was die Räder (im Bild rechts unten) angeht, nicht wahr? 

 





ääähm, der Mann im Auto auf dem Foto ist nicht *Hardy*, es ist *Michael (on_any_sunday)*. Das Foto wurde während seines gemeinsamen Urlaubs mit Hardy in der Schweiz aufgenommen! Seine Verletzungen stammen nicht von den Trails dort, sondern von Hardys Musik! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## juchhu (18. August 2004)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Soll ich jetzt auch mal den Oberlehrermodus einschalten, Martin.
> Aber ich mach ja wenigstens nicht mein Rad kaputt. Wie in der christlichen Seefahrt: Eine Hand für's Bike, eine für dich.


Recht hast DU ja.  

Aber, wer den Schaden hat, (und vorher vollmundig herumtönt) braucht für den Spott nicht zu sorgen.  

Tja, so ist das. By the way: Es lag leider an meiner gerissenen Vordernabe. Ohne Fahrtechnik und elegante Abrollkünste hätte ich bestimmt ziemlich s c h e i s s e ausgesehen  

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (18. August 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Oh, mann! ich habe selten so viel gelacht..
> Vielleicht hast du dabei eins von den uralten Bildern vom Hardy gesehen, es gibt ne gewisse Ähnlichkeit was die Räder (im Bild rechts unten) angeht, nicht wahr?
> 
> 
> ...


Diese Foto ist ja nur endgeil. Genauso einen brauchen wir für unser Team-Car.

Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass mann/frau bei einer so kurzen Feieranbendtour soviel Spass haben kann. Das entschädigt für alles.

VG Martin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (18. August 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

mit dem Ersatzschlauch kann ich nur sagen: Neid der Besitzlosen !!!

Zu der Musik stehe ich. Es handelte sich um "Lola's Theme" von den Shpaeshifters. Für mich ist das aktuell einfach der beste Dancefloorhit. Endlich mal wieder ein Song, der richtig gut abgeht.

Ansonsten frage ich mich, wann die erste Live-Übertragung unserer Feierabendrunden erfolgen wird. Als Reality-Show müsste das alle bisherigen Einschaltrekorde schlagen.

Vielleicht sollten wir auch dazu übergehen, an unseren Strecken Tribünen zu bauen und Eintritt zu verlangen. Wir garantieren beste Unterhaltung.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## juchhu (18. August 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> mit dem Ersatzschlauch kann ich nur sagen: Neid der Besitzlosen !!!
> 
> ...


Allerdings könnten die Werbeblöcke zwischen den Pannen doch etwas lang werden, falls eine LIVE-Schalte gewünscht wird.

Aber die inhaltliche und dramaturgische Gestaltung des 'Restes' würde wohl schon eine anständige Quote für 'unanständige' Inhalte bringen.

VG Martin

PS:

Wie das (pralle) Leben zeigt, kommt es nicht auf die Art des Schlauches, sondern auf die Menge Luft im Schlauch an.


----------



## on any sunday (18. August 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Oh, mann! ich habe selten so viel gelacht..
> Vielleicht hast du dabei eins von den uralten Bildern vom Hardy gesehen, es gibt ne gewisse Ähnlichkeit was die Räder (im Bild rechts unten) angeht, nicht wahr?
> 
> 
> ...



Genau! Und hier eine Innenansicht mit Herrn Sonntags Knie, schwer musik und siebengebirgsgeschädigt.


----------



## Goldfisch (18. August 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Aber, aber:
> 
> Warum ich den Termin noch nicht eingetragen habe, liegt daran, dass ich aller Voraussicht nach morgen abend einen Termin habe und frühestens gegen 20:30 Uhr auflaufen könnte. ZU SPÄT um den Kurs als Guide auszurichten. Aber vielleicht findet sich ja ein Ersatzguide? Wenn nicht, dann halt nächste Woche.



Nein ich will keinen Ersatzguide  

Ernsthaft: Bei mir klappt es auch nicht so richtig... Soll heissen, ich könnte mich zwar zu hause rausziehen (da kommt Besuch) aber ob ich müssen muss bzw. hinterher wieder rein darf... keine Ahnung.



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings sollten wir jetzt langsam mal eine terminliche und inhaltliche Entscheidung zu Samstaghalbtageskurs treffen. Wobei meine Frau eine guten (und hoffentlich ernstgemeinten) Vorschlag in den Raum stellte, ob wir das denn nicht lieber in unserem 'parkähnlichen' (naja, für 10-20 Biker wäre die Terrasse schon groß genug) Garten abhalten wollten (Mann/Frau beachten den Konjunktiv; Indikator für eine noch nicht abschließend getroffene Entscheidung (m)einer Frau ).



Boah.   Das wird bestimmt gut. Grüß sie doch mal unbekannter weise und sag ihr, eine nettere Truppe könnte ja schwerlich zusammen kommen 




			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings sollten wir die Diskussion im eigenen Thread weiterführen, bevor wir hier Lokalverbot bekommen.



Dann antworte DU doch mal an der richtigen Stelle.

Grüße
Michael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (18. August 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

langsam ist die Feierabendrunde von gestern aufgearbeitet, puh war das anstrengend, und wir können nun nach vorne blicken.

Entgegen aller Voraussagen scheint das Wetter zu halten. Zumindestens hier am Friesenplatz. *Somit findet die Feierabendrunde gleich statt.*

Da wir wahrscheinlich alle richtig schön dreckig sein werden, schlage ich vor, dass wir zum Schluss eine Bachdurchfahrt einplanen.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## talybont (18. August 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Entgegen aller Voraussagen scheint das Wetter zu halten. Zumindestens hier am Friesenplatz. *Somit findet die Feierabendrunde gleich statt.*
> 
> Da wir wahrscheinlich alle richtig schön dreckig sein werden, schlage ich vor, dass wir zum Schluss eine Bachdurchfahrt einplanen.


Dann hoffe ich, dass es Euch nicht weggespült hat bzw. keiner einem Zitteral Konkurrenz gemacht hat  . Bei uns ging es in den letzten anderthalb Stunden hoch her. 

MfG,
Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (18. August 2004)

@talybont

Die Nässe hielt sich in Grenzen. Ich denke, wir haben nur den Beginn des Regenschauers abbekommen.

Im Gegensatz zu gestern war es dann richtig langweilig. Trotz zahlreicher Teilnehmer ist nichts Aufsehenerregendes passiert. Kaum vorstellbar, aber wir haben die Feierabendrunde planmäßig durchgeführt.

@all

Es waren dann 24 Kilometer bei 250 Höhenmeter. Mitgefahren sein sollten folgender Biker: *zachi, bike-ndorf, franky-x, tau, mtb-kao, schildbürger, marco_lev, timg, sigi z, comcle, kölnerin, tomcanyon, [email protected]* 

Ehrlich gesagt, habe ich den Überblick ein wenig verloren. Inzwischen haben gut 60 MTB'ler an den Feierabendrunden teilgenommen. Zusätzlich noch all diejenigen, die nicht im Forum eingetragen sind  

Wie auch immer, Ihr werdet mir schon mitteilen, wenn hier irgendetwas falsch protokolliert sein sollte   

Für die Zukunft beachtet bitte, dass die Feierabendrunden normalerweise über 30 Kilometer bei 500-600 Höhenmeter gehen. Auch ist das Tempo ein wenig schneller. Ich möchte hier keinen Abschrecken, aber bedenkt das Bitte, wenn Ihr Euch anmeldet. Aber Ihr werdet selbst am besten wissen, welches Leistungsvermögen Ihr habt.

Was sind nun die nächsten Aktivitäten:

24.08.     *Engry* entführt uns in die herrliche Welt der Wuppertrails
             (konditionell und technisch anspruchsvoll)

25.08.     Kennenlernen der Glessener Höhen mit *hardy_aus_k* (geplant)
             (vergleichbare Anforderungen wie heute)

26.08.     Technikschulung mit *juchhu* (geplant)

Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Termine in den nächsten Tagen ausgeschrieben werden.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Schildbürger (19. August 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich fand, des es eine schöne Runde war.    
Vielen Dank Hardy!     
Die vielen Teilnehmer sprechen für die Quallität, deiner Runden.


----------



## indo_koeln (19. August 2004)

Scheint so als hättet ihr eine Menge Spass gehabt. 
Hat jemand Lust am freitag so gegen 17:00 Uhr eine leichte (sehr leichte) Runde an der Glessener Höhe zu fahren?


----------



## sigi z (19. August 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> 
> So erfreulich die Teilnehmerzahl am Mittwoch auch ist, ich möchte an der Stelle nur darauf hinweisen, dass die Feierabendrunden speziell für unsere MTB-Einsteiger ausgeschrieben ist. Das heisst, dass jeder herzlich willkommen ist, aber das heisst auch, dass wir uns dann nach den MTB-Einsteigern richten werden.
> 
> ...




So nun mein Kommentar zur gestrigen "Einsteiger-Runde".
Als ich die Teilnehmerzahl beobachtete und diese immer größer wurde und wir letztendlich mit 14 Leutchen angetreten sind, hatte ich so meine Bedenken, zum Teil hättet ihr meine Kinder sein können und wieso seid ihr alle auf einmal Einsteiger - Understatement okay, aber wie schrieb Hardy so schön, wir richten uns nach den Einsteigern   .
War für Hardy natürlich schwierig einzuschätzen, was hinter ihm abgeht, denn wenn Du die Jungs/Mädel im Nacken hast, wird man automatisch schneller.
Habe dann nach 9 km leider abreissen lassen müssen, da ich schon am Limit gefahren bin und auf einmal wart ihr fort   , habe dann gewartet und kehrt gemacht und bin dann die Runde in einem mir z. Zt. entgegenkommenden Tempo zu Ende gefahren. Alles in allem hatte ich dann auch 19 km auf dem Tacho und ein Schnitt von 13,?. Ganz schön flott für ne Einsteigerrunde. 

Fazit meinerseits: 
Tour war okay, Tempo nicht. Hat Spass gemacht, weiss jetzt, was bei mir noch zu tun ist (konditionsmäßig), damit ich die nächste Feierabendtour in Angriff nehmen kann.
Wäre ich ein Newcomer oder Neu-Einsteiger, wäre dies wohl meine letzte Tour gewesen  . 
Psychisch bin ich natürlich auch am Boden   , konditionell sowieso   
Wie bereits gesagt, werde an mir arbeiten müssen, um dann einen neuen Versuch zu starten. 

Bis die Tage
Sigi


----------



## MTB-Kao (19. August 2004)

Anbei der Tourbericht der auf meine HP kommen wird:

Da ich nicht noch den Weg von der Autobahn zum Schöllerhof mit dem Auto fahren wollte habe ich wieder in Kaltenherberge geparkt und bin dort erst einmal ein paar Trails rauf und runter gefahren. Auf der Abfahrt von Gut Engelrath ins Eifgental hat mich dann eine Wespe am Finger erwischt.   Zum Glück konnte ich sie wegschlagen und zum Glück scheine ich nicht sehr allergisch auf das Gift zu reagieren. Trotzdem ging es mit einem dicken Finger den Eifgenbach entlang, dann hoch zur L101 und den Downhill runter der direkt hinter dem Schöllerhof heraus kommt.

Hier warten auf dem Parkplatz schon die Biker für die MTB-News-Tour. Hardy macht wieder den Guide und wir starten nach Gruppenfoto mit 13 Leuten. Es geht den Eifgenbach entlang, an der Markus- und Rausmühle vorbei und hoch nach Emminghausen. Obwohl die Tour für Einsteiger ausgeschrieben war sind doch einige knifflige technische Passagen zu bewältigen wo der ein oder andere kurz schieben muss. Einer scheint sich zwischendurch entschieden haben abzudrehen.

Einmal quer durchs Feld und ab den A2 bis hinunter zur Köhnenmühle. Ein weiterer Trail führt uns nun durch das Linneftal bis zur Dhünn wo wir bis zum Schöllerhof noch einmal Tempo machen und es mich fast zerreißt.   Konnte das Bike zum Glück nochmal abfangen.

Am Parkplatz angekommen trennen sich unsere Wege und während alle ihre Bikes in die Autos falten fahre ich noch hoch nach Sträßchen weiter zum Parkplatz in Kaltenherberge. Leider bin ich noch etwas nass geworden, die zehn Minuten hätte es auch noch warten können.   


und *HIER* das Höhenprofil


war mal wieder ein schöne tour


----------



## MTB-Kao (19. August 2004)

MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> und *HIER* das Höhenprofil



(der teil zwischen schöllerhof und schöllerhof   )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (19. August 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

nun stehen auch die Photos zur Verfügung. Als Highlight kommt natürlich das Gruppenphoto in den Thread:





Mit einem Klick kommt Ihr dann zu den anderen Bildern.

Wie immer bei einer Feierabendrunde, lerne ich dazu. Manchmal liege ich dann eben mit der Beurteilung der Leistungsfähigkeit aufgrund der vorliegenden Informationen einzelner Mitfahrer daneben. Shit happens ! 

Wie auch immer, ich tröste mich dann damit, dass immerhin 13 von 14 Teilnehmer im Hauptfeld angekommen sind. Mehr als immer wieder an bestimmten Punkten zu warten und bei fehlenden Teilnehmern die Strecke bis zum letzten Stop zurückzufahren, werden wir auch zukünftig nicht tun können.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## mikkael (19. August 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Was sind nun die nächsten Aktivitäten:
> 24.08.     *Engry* entführt uns in die herrliche Welt der Wuppertrails
> (konditionell und technisch anspruchsvoll)
> 25.08.     Kennenlernen der Glessener Höhen mit *hardy_aus_k* (geplant)
> ...



Ich habe vor, an dem kommenden Samstag eine 'Neanderthal-Runde' inklusive einiger schönen Anstiege und Trails sowie aller heimischen Sehenswürdigkeiten (Neanderthal, Museum, Winkelsmühle, Gruiten usw.) auszuschreiben; ca. 50 km, 4 Std. Treffpunkt wird autobahnnähe sein. Details kommen im Laufe des heutigen Tages.

VG Mikkael


----------



## zippi (19. August 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, so ist das. By the way: Es lag leider an meiner gerissenen Vordernabe. Ohne Fahrtechnik und elegante Abrollkünste hätte ich bestimmt ziemlich s c h e i s s e ausgesehen
> 
> VG Martin



Wie war das mit dem Baumarktrad?


----------



## zippi (19. August 2004)

sigi z schrieb:
			
		

> Understatement okay, aber wie schrieb Hardy so schön, wir richten uns nach den Einsteigern   .
> Habe dann nach 9 km leider abreissen lassen müssen, da ich schon am Limit gefahren bin und auf einmal wart ihr fort   , habe dann gewartet und kehrt gemacht und bin dann die Runde in einem mir z. Zt. entgegenkommenden Tempo zu Ende gefahren.Sigi



Wie konnte das passieren Jungs? Wer Einsteiger ausschreibt, sollte auch Einsteigern einen fairen Ausstieg ermöglichen. Habt ihr keinen Kehrwagen am Ende dabei gehabt? Mann oh Mann.


----------



## juchhu (19. August 2004)

Tach zusammen,

gut, wenn ich nicht selber als Guide fahren würden, hielte ich jetzt meine Klappe. Aber so:

Mann-o-meter, da ist die Tour vollmundig als Einsteigertour angekündigt, und von 14 Leuten kommen 13 ins Ziel.  

1. Sind offensichtlich die Verhaltensregeln bei 'Ausreisser' nicht dargelegt worden, d.h. das Warten an markanten Punkten bzw. relevanten Abzweigungen.

2. Hat sich offensichtlich keiner 'verantwortlich' gefühlt.

Vielleicht sollten wir zukünftig es wie bei der Luftwaffe machen:

Jede(r) bekommt einen Flügelmann zu geteilt.

1. Dann geht's mit dem Abzählen zwischendrin schneller, da im besten Fall die Hälfte nur bis eins zählen muss und ein OK dem Guide meldet.  

2. Sollte der Guide sein Augen und Ohren überall haben, und weil das bei solchen Gruppenstärken fast unmöglich ist,

3. sollte ein Co-Guide (Armins @talybont Vorschlag  ) den Besenwagen spielen, setzt aber Streckenkenntnis voraus.

Fazit: Entweder schreibt mann/frau eine Einsteigertour aus, und hofft, da keine Voraussetzungen verlangt wurden, dass alle wenigstens mit einem MTB, Helm, Handschuhe, Ersatzteile und HappaHappa- sowie SchlürfSchlürf-Versorgung kommen, gemeinsam alle die Tour beenden,

oder aber mann/frau organisiert weiterhin die bewährten Feierabendtouren mit einem gewissen Leistungsniveau, und läßt die Einsteiger sich selbst organisieren.

Da bei Einsteigertouren keine fahrtechnischen Voraussetzungen erwartet werden sollten, empfiehlt sich anfänglich das Fahren auf Forstautobahnen bzw. Wegen ohne technische Anforderungen.

Der Stress der vermeintlichen Einsteigergruppe dann doch hinterherzufahren und ggf. bei schwierigeren Paasagen absteigen und schieben zu müssen oder noch schlimmer durch falschen aber in der Situation nachvollziehbaren Ehrgeiz es doch zu versuchen und möglicherweise zu stürzen, führt nur dazu, dass Frust entsteht. Dies dann mit der Konsequenz, dass ein(e) Interessierte(r) wieder von gemeinsamen Touren Abstand nimmt.

Entschuldigung, aber das ist doch  s c h e i s s e  

So, genug gemeckert.

Ich werde nächste Woche, wahrscheinlich am Wochenende, eine echte Einsteigertour anbieten. Als Gelände werde ich die Wahner Heide wählen, da zum einen der fahrtechnische Anspruch gering ist, zum anderen der Augenschmaus bei dieser Tour sehr hoch ist, und damit geeignet ist, die Lust am MTB-Ffahren (wieder) zu erlangen.

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (19. August 2004)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Wie war das mit dem Baumarktrad?


Mann-o-mann, Ihr kleinen Lästerschweine  

Das war eine Spezial-Obi-Deore-Nabe von Shimpanso  

Ich glaube, die hat mir einfach die letzten drei Jahre übelgenommen.

VG Martin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (19. August 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ... oder aber mann/frau organisiert weiterhin die bewährten Feierabendtouren mit einem gewissen Leistungsniveau, und läßt die Einsteiger sich selbst organisieren ...



Das ist ein sehr guter Rat, den ich dann gerne annehme !!!

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## on any sunday (19. August 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> Ich werde nächste Woche, wahrscheinlich am Wochenende, eine echte Einsteigertour anbieten. Als Gelände werde ich die Wahner Heide wählen, da zum einen der fahrtechnische Anspruch gering ist, zum anderen der Augenschmaus bei dieser Tour sehr hoch ist, und damit geeignet ist, die Lust am MTB-Ffahren (wieder) zu erlangen.
> 
> VG Martin



Aehm, Augenschmaus?, welche Mädels kommen da mit und kostet dat extra?


----------



## GuidoM (19. August 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @talybont
> 
> 25.08.     Kennenlernen der Glessener Höhen mit *hardy_aus_k* (geplant)
> (vergleichbare Anforderungen wie heute)
> ...



Ich bin dabei !!!
Warte schon gespannt auf die Ausschreibung   

@indo_koeln
Leider hab ich am Freitag keine Zeit, sonst wäre ich auch dabei, aber ich muss bei einem Umzug helfen. Ich beiß mir jetzt schon in den A...   

Gruß Guido, der sich schon auf den 25.8. freut


----------



## juchhu (19. August 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Aehm, Augenschmaus?, welche Mädels kommen da mit und kostet dat extra?


Hat der Schlag auf's Knie die einzige vorhandene Verständis-Gehirnzelle ge- bzw. zerquetscht ? 

Da ich die möglichen TeilnehmerInnen noch nicht kenne, kann sich die Bezeichnung 'Augenschmaus' wohl nur auf die Landschaft beziehen.  

Oder meinst Du etwa, ich hätte soviel positive (Vorstellungs-) Energie?  

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (19. August 2004)

@on any sunday

Bis jetzt hat Dich nie etwas in Deinem Bergdrang aufgehalten. Ich bin enttäuscht und entsetzt, was Dich dann in die Wahner Heide treibt   

Solltest Du ein persönliches Gespräch wünschen, um Dich wieder auf Deine wahren Lebensziele auszurichten, habe ich immer Zeit für Dich.

Wenn es hilft, bin ich auch bereit, irgendeine verrückte Steiner Berg/Hohe Acht-Tour mitzufahren. 

@Mikkael

Samstag werde ich genau das machen, wovon *on any sunday* träumt  

Meine Streckenführung werde ich nicht veröffentlichen      

Trotzdem finde ich es natürlich unheimlich schade, dass ich nicht teilnehmen kann, da ich gerne mal in Dein Heimatrevier gekommen wäre. Aber ich hoffe, dass ich dazu ein anderes Mal eine Chance haben werde.

@GuidoM

Das werde ich erst Anfang der Woche entscheiden. Aus verständlichen Gründen verspüre ich nicht mehr viel Lust, hier noch etwas zu organisieren.

Mich von Leuten öffentlich abwatschen zu lassen, die noch nicht einmal mitgefahren sind und die die Hintergründe nicht kennen, brauche ich nicht. Ich gehe davon aus, dass Ihr bei *juchhu * in besseren Händen seit.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## mikkael (19. August 2004)

Hallo,

die leckere nordbergische 'Neanderthal-Runde'  für diesen Samstag ist *online*! Einmal was anderes!

VG Mikkael


----------



## talybont (19. August 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Das werde ich erst Anfang der Woche entscheiden. Aus verständlichen Gründen verspüre ich nicht mehr viel Lust, hier noch etwas zu organisieren.
> 
> Mich von Leuten öffentlich abwatschen zu lassen, die noch nicht einmal mitgefahren sind und die die Hintergründe nicht kennen, brauche ich nicht. Ich gehe davon aus, dass Ihr bei *juchhu * in besseren Händen seit.


He, Du wirst doch nicht schmollen  . Jeder hat ein Mundwerk eingebaut, das zum Lautgeben konstruiert ist. Also soll auch jeder davon Gebrauch machen, wenn es ihm zu schnell wird. Wenn keiner mault, wird das Tempo gehalten. Gerade die Anfänger sollten sich nicht in falschen Stolz flüchten.

MfG,
Armin


----------



## GuidoM (19. August 2004)

[email protected]

Das werde ich erst Anfang der Woche entscheiden. Aus verständlichen Gründen verspüre ich nicht mehr viel Lust schrieb:
			
		

> juchhu [/B] in besseren Händen seit.
> 
> Gruß
> Hardy




Ja Hallo!
Jetzt hab ich mich dazu durchgerungen, mal wieder mal Radl auszukramen und schon schwächelt der Tourenguide
So nicht, mein Lieber   
Gib uns doch noch eine und viel mehr Chancen   

Gruß Guido


----------



## Ploughman (19. August 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @on any sunday
> 
> Bis jetzt hat Dich nie etwas in Deinem Bergdrang aufgehalten. Ich bin enttäuscht und entsetzt, was Dich dann in die Wahner Heide treibt
> 
> ...


Na Hardy,

wer hat denn was böses geschrieben  ? Kann gar nichts finden. Vielleicht liegt das aber auch daran, dass ich mich entschlossen habe, einen Eintrag in meiner Ignorierliste vozunehmen  ??? Seitdem kann ich wieder unbeschadet durch alle Threads surfen, ohne das Gefühl, ob des einen oder anderen Beitrages  :kotz: zu müssen, bzw. den da machen zu müssen  .

Wegen dem alten bösen Sonntagsfahrer: lass den mal seine Wahn-Vorstellungen in der Heide austoben, wenn er sich nicht gerade im Hürtgenwald versteckt. Dem ist doch unlängst 'ne Laus mit Beleuchtung über die Leber gehuscht...sobald mein neuer Rennrahmen da ist, geh ich mit dem Alterchen mal wieder Dackelschneiden und dann fängt er sich auch wieder  .

Und falls mir doch noch ein Konzept für ein brauchbares Villegefährt einfällt, werde ich mal 'ne kleine Schluss-mit-Lustig-Tour durch die Ville posten. Da dürfen alle maulen, die vorneweg fahren (falls Lance tatsächlich mitkommt). Anfang September isses bestimmt so weit.

Ciao
Ploughman


----------



## juchhu (19. August 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> @GuidoM
> 
> ...


Ich schreibe dies jetzt nicht als PM, sondern öffentlich, weil ich Dich auch öffentlich 'abgewatscht' habe:

HE, Hardy, ich kann Dich sehr gut leiden, und ich weiß, dass wir Brüder im Sinne unseres Sportes sind. Mögen auch die Wege unterschiedlich sein, die Ziele sind gleich.

Ich weiß aus eigener Erfahrung, dass Deine Einstellung und Fürsorge bei der Organisation und Durchführung Deiner Touren Vorbildcharakter hat.

Aber nichts desto trotz ist das bei der letzten Tour eben nicht so gut gelaufen. Aber kommen wir beide jetzt wieder auf den Boden der Tatsachen:

Keiner hat Schaden genommen, und die gewonnene Erkenntnis, dass der/die eine oder andere etwas mehr für Kondition und Technik tun muss, wird auch keine bleibenden seelischen Verletzungen zur Folge haben.  

Bieten wir möglichst viele 'Veranstaltungen' für unterschiedliche Anforderungen an, und allen ist bzw. wird geholfen sein.  

Schließlich kannst Du Dich mit Fug und Recht als geistiger Urheber der 'Come together'-Touren bezeichnen. Und auch meine Angebote (Fahrtechnik- und jetzt Einsteigerkurs) sind nur die konsequente Fortführung Deiner Idee (mit Ausnahme der MTB-Tour XXX und der never-ending Ringwallgeschichte  ).

Hier mein Hand zur Versöhnung bzw. Entschuldigung (darauf)  , und auf die nächsten Touren bzw. Angebote.  

VG Martin

PS:

Schaut mal in die anderen regionalen Unterforum; ich glaube hinsichtlich seiner Ausrichtung und Angebote sucht dieses Unterforum noch seines Gleichen


----------



## MTB-Kao (19. August 2004)

jetzt auch mal was sagen muss:

a) bei einer solchen gruppengröße sollte man immer einen besenwagen dabei haben. hier vielleicht an alle die sich auskennen der aufruf sich ab und an dafür zur verfügung zu stellen. wenn die strecke abgesprochen ist kann man ja auch mal, nach absprache, tauschen. @hardy: kannst mich jederzeit deswegen anquatschen.

b) man sollte sich immer bewusst sein wo man eine einsteigertour ausschreibt. auf'm platten land sieht das anders aus als im bergischen land. das sollte auch den teilnehmern klar sein. jeder teilnehmer sollte sich dem bewusst sein und dementsprechend zumindest konditionell einigermaßen auf der höhe sein. @schildbürger: kompliment, klasse durchgekämpft   

c) kommen wir zur technik: die strecke war schon recht anspruchsvoll für einsteiger. aber ich denke auch einsteigern soll man das recht auf eine herausforderung geben   und es ist keine schande mal fünf meter zu schieben. mir persönlich hat es anfangs sehr viel geholfen einfach zu sehen wie jemand solche abschnitte über wurzeln oder treppenabsätze fährt.

so, das war meine bescheidene persönliche meinung


----------



## GuidoM (19. August 2004)

also, hier liegt der Hund begraben... Heimliche PM-Fetzerei.

Sollten Leistungsunterschiede zu den Zwist geführt haben, so haben wir das in der Heimat immer damit in den Griff bekommen, dass wir unterschiedliche Leistungsgruppen gebildet haben. Entweder waren für eine Tour zwei Guides geplant oder die Tour wurde direkt als Einsteiger-, Aufsteiger- oder Hardcoretour ausgeschieben. 
Einsteigertouren waren leichte eher flache Touren auf breiten Wegen, die weder hohe Anforderungen an Kondition noch an Technik stellten. Im Schnitt 20-30km und 100hm, Zeitplanung 2:30 - 3:30 Stunden
Hardcoretouren waren technisch wie auch konditionell anspruchsvolle Touren. 800-1000 hm, 40-50km mit steilen Rampen hoch wie auch runter, Zeitplanung 5 -6 Std.
Die Aufsteiger-Tour lag irgendwie in der Mitte.

In der Regel haben sich alle Leute richtig eingeschätzt, meist etwas untertrieben. Sie sind dann zu leichte Touren mitgefahren. Das aber eben nur einmal und dann hatten sie ihr Niveau gefunden.

Wichtig fand ich immer die Ansage, dass wenn das Feld stark auseinander gezogen war, man immer auf seinen Hintermann achtet. Wenn dieser nicht mehr in Sichtweite war, bleibt man stehen. Sein Vordermann macht das Selbe und letztlich findet sich die Truppe dann immer wieder zusammen.   

So, jetzt habt euch wieder lieb   und nach der nächsten Tour geht ihr in einen Biergarten und trinkt mal einen miteinander und der Eine putzt das Rad des Anderen. 

Viele Grüße
Guido

Schade, dass ich mich hier noch nicht richtig auskenne, sonst hätte ich euch sicherlich gerne geholfen. Andereseits dürftet ihr ja bei der Auswahl der Tour keine Probleme haben, als Ortskundige.


----------



## Goldfisch (19. August 2004)

MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> b) man sollte sich immer bewusst sein wo man eine einsteigertour ausschreibt. auf'm platten land sieht das anders aus als im bergischen land. das sollte auch den teilnehmern klar sein. jeder teilnehmer sollte sich dem bewusst sein und dementsprechend zumindest konditionell einigermaßen auf der höhe sein. @schildbürger: kompliment, klasse durchgekämpft



Bitte? Wo "Einsteiger" drauf steht sollte auch "Einsteiger" drin sein. Alles andere führt zu der Sorte Missverständnis. Wenn ich höre "durchgekämpft" frage ich mich, welchen Sport ich hier eigentlich betreibe...

Mich ärgert es wirklich. Welche Intention wird damit verfolgt? Irgendwas als "Einsteigertour" zu bezeichnen, nur um die Leute, die die wirklichen Einsteiger sind, und die sich in fremde Obhut begeben, dann selbst damit zu überfordern und zu frustrieren? Bei einer Einsteigerrunde bestimmt der Langsamste das Tempo oder hab ich was nicht mitbekommen?



So habe ich auch den Martin verstanden (und obendrein es auch selbst erlebt; jaja - in Bergisch Gladbach gibt es keine Berge...). Die ehrenamtlichen Guides und meine Bikefellows, die mich auch mal mitnehmen, obwohl ich sie möglicherweise ausbremse seinen wirklich bedankt - das Engagement kann man nicht hoch genug schätzen, aber wenn ich lästig falle, dann fahre ich einfach nicht mehr bei so etwas mit - so einfach ist das.

Ich glaube gerne, dass eine so große Runde schwierig zu handeln ist - die Tatsache, dass so viele zusammen gekommen sind, zeigt doch, dass offensichtlich ein riesiger Bedarf besteht, aber man kann das ja auch als Herausforderung verstehen, es beim nächsten Mal besser zu machen. Und: Wie soll Hardy beim nächsten Mal eine weniger schwierige Tour anbieten, ohne das Feedback erhalten zu haben, die jetzige Tour sei ja wohl keine Einsteigertour gewesen?

Realistisch bleiben.

Viele Grüße
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (19. August 2004)

GuidoM schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> So, jetzt habt euch wieder lieb  und nach der nächsten Tour geht ihr in einen Biergarten und trinkt mal einen miteinander und der Eine putzt das Rad des Anderen.
> 
> ...


Wenn ich Hardy nicht lieb hätte (bzw. schätzen würde), würde ich keine Kritik äußern. 

Das mit dem Biergarten ist O K, und Hardy weiß ja, dass ICH KEIN BIER MAG - GARKEIN BIER  (kleiner Insidergag )  

Ich putze auch sein Bike (allerdings bei mir zuhause), vielleicht hat er ja Lust, an mein Vorderrad seine 'heilenden' Hände zu legen.

Also Hardy, jetzt meld' Dich mal. Sonst muss ich noch denken, Du wärst (immer noch) sauer auf mich.  

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (19. August 2004)

Goldfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte? Wo "Einsteiger" drauf steht sollte auch "Einsteiger" drin sein. Alles andere führt zu der Sorte Missverständnis. Wenn ich höre "durchgekämpft" frage ich mich, welchen Sport ich hier eigentlich betreibe...
> 
> Mich ärgert es wirklich. Welche Intention wird damit verfolgt? Irgendwas als "Einsteigertour" zu bezeichnen, nur um die Leute, die die wirklichen Einsteiger sind, und die sich in fremde Obhut begeben, dann selbst damit zu überfordern und zu frustrieren? Bei einer Einsteigerrunde bestimmt der Langsamste das Tempo oder hab ich was nicht mitbekommen?
> 
> ...


Je mehr ich von Dir lese, desto mehr glaube ich, einen Bruder im Geiste getroffen zu haben  

Apropo Bergisch Gladbach:

In Bergisch Gladbach gibt es keine Berge, nur Hügel (gut, einige sind schon fies  ). Aber Hügelisch Gladbach hört sich einfach  s c h e i s s e  an.  

Lobhudeleien lesen sich nett und tun gut. Aber machen wir uns nichts vor, nur die sachliche und konstruktive Kritik läßt Fehler erkennen und beheben. Und darum geht es, auch wenn es alles 'NON-PROFIT'-Angebote sind. Gerade bei meinen Fahrtechnikkursen haben mir die Negativkritiken am meisten gebracht.

Nur der, der alleine fährt, ist vor positiver/negativer Kritik seiner Mitfahrer sicher.  . Seien wir ehrlich, wer will schon auf Dauer alleine fahren? Ich zumindest nicht.

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-Kao (19. August 2004)

Goldfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte? Wo "Einsteiger" drauf steht sollte auch "Einsteiger" drin sein. Alles andere führt zu der Sorte Missverständnis. Wenn ich höre "durchgekämpft" frage ich mich, welchen Sport ich hier eigentlich betreibe...



wie definierst du einsteiger? worauf ich hinaus wollte ist das es zum einen einsteiger gibt die wenig sportliche vorraussetzungen mitbringen (kraft, ausdauer) und gerade mit dem mountainbiken anfangen, zum anderen welche die von kraft und ausdauer gute voraussetzungen haben aber erst seit zwei wochen ein bike fahren. für mich sind beides einsteiger ins mountainbiken. für den einen wäre die tour gestern zuviel gewesen (oder war es auch leider), für den anderen aber vielleicht auch nicht.

ich denke der begriff ist sehr individuell zu belegen. vielleicht sollte man dahin gehend auch die ausschreibungen anpassen. das finde ich ist juchu bei seiner ausschreibung zur wahner heide/königsforst sehr gut gelungen   

ps: ein bisschen kampf und verausgabung gehört für mich zum sport dazu.


----------



## GuidoM (19. August 2004)

Wie wäre es denn, wenn man in jede Tourenbeschreibung folgende Daten aufnimmer:

1. Länge der Tour
2. Höhenmeter
3. ungefähre Fahrzeit
4. Gewichtung des Untergrunds (Trail, "Autobahn", Waldwege, etc.)
5. ungefähre Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit (Kontrolle der Angaben zu 1. und 2. und für die, die nicht rechnen wollen/können   )
6. technisch und/oder konditionell anspruchsvoll ist oder nicht

Ich denke, damit kann jeder selbst einschätzen, ob die Tour etwas für einen ist. Hinzu kommen Unwägbarkeiten wie Wetter (nasser Waldboden) und eigene tägliche Fittness. Aber zumindest lässt sich so schon recht gut eine Einschätzung abgeben und die Gruppe wird somit recht harmonisch.

Gruß Guido, der bislang noch keine Tour mitgefahren ist, sich aber überall einmischen will


----------



## Goldfisch (19. August 2004)

GuidoM schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wäre es denn, wenn man in jede Tourenbeschreibung folgende Daten aufnimmer:
> 
> 1. Länge der Tour
> 2. Höhenmeter
> ...



Hi Guido,

das versuchen doch alle Guides so zu machen. Leider greifen die dann auch mal daneben, ohne das zu wollen. Bleiben wir mal bei Martin juchu (der kann das ab) ;-) Da macht er allen Ernstes die Aussage bezüglich seiner Fahrtechnikkurse: Geschwindigkeit "locker", Technisch "leicht"   

Ich hab mich ganz schön umgeguckt, als es das erste mal in den Wald ging. 13% Steigung und mehr - sowas darf einem schwer fallen, denke ich. Dann ging es beim zweiten Mal einen Abhang runter mit Wurzeln usw. (Ich meine die Abfahrt vom Parkplatz zum Grubengebiet) technisch leicht? - Hallo? jemand zuhause? 

Was ich damit sagen will: Mit dem Anwachsen der eigenen Leistungsfähigkeit geht ein Stück weit der Blick beim Guide verloren, wie schwer es ihm einmal selbst gefallen ist, oder, dass er relativ wenig Probleme hatte, damals. Insofern ist das für Einsteiger oft irreführend auch wenn das nicht so gedacht ist.

Ich glaube, dass auch Touren mit Teilnehmern mit unterscheidlichem Leistungsniveau harmonisch sein können, wenn alle wissen, worauf sie sich einlassen. Die Stärkeren Fahrer können den einen oder anderen Trail einstreuen oder sich Technik-Tricks austauschen, und wer sagt denn, dass alle sich bei Touren immer völlig auspowern müssen, um ihren Spaß gehabt zu haben?

Ich glaube, der wichtigste Unterschied zwischen Anfänger- und Fortgeschrittenentouren ist der, wer im Zweifel das Tempo bestimmt, der Mainstream oder der Schwächste. Alles andere findet sich.

@MTB-Kao: Ich will keinen neuen Beitrag schreiben um Dir zu antworten und mache das deshalb hier: "Einsteiger" ist "Einsteiger" ich finde, da gibt es nichts zu differenzieren. Aus welcher Richtung jemand einsteigt, ist dabei doch sekundär. Kein "Einsteiger" hat ein Interesse daran als solcher wahrgenommen zu werden - jeder ist auf Fortschritte aus. Hardy hatte in einem anderen Beitrag gesagt, er könne dem Einsteiger ja das Training nicht ersparen, um bei einer Feierabendrunde mithalten zu können. Als Essenz dessen schrieb er genannte "Einsteigertour" aus, an der sich jetzt die Geister ein wenig scheiden (nur ein wenig, weil die anderen Teilnehmer ja begeistert waren). Das ist toll. Meine Kritik (wenn man davon reden kann, weil es eigentlich eher ein Hinweis eines möglicherweise Betroffenen ist), zielt dahin, dass Siggi sich überfordert gefühlt hat und das - wenn man die geposteten Daten hier mal mitliest - möglicherweise nicht mal zu Unrecht.

Um Kampf geht es im Sport schon. Aber nie und nimmer bei einer als "Einsteigerrunde" ausgeschriebenen Tour.

Ich bin überzeugt davon, wenn Hardy zurück denkt an seine eigene Anfangszeit, wird ihm das, was Siggi passiert ist noch in eigener schmerzlicher Erinnerung sein. Beim einen geht es halt schneller als beim anderen.

Bei mir ist es z.B. so, dass ich viele Berge zwar inzwischen hochkomme, aber noch lange nicht in konkurrenzfähigem Tempo. Das bedeutet, dass ich in jeder Runde, mit der ich auf Tour gehe derjenige sein werde, auf den gewartet werden muss. Das bedeutet weiter: Ich muss sicher gehen können, dass wenn so etwas passiert, es den anderen nichts ausmacht.

Mit anderen Bikern zu fahren macht viel Spaß - man kann den eigenen Leistungsstand hinterher viel besser einschätzen, bekommt was gezeigt, kann über Technik reden und trainiert eben solche Dinge wie Ausdauer und Härte. Dazu muss man sich in der Gruppe halt auch mal quälen, dagegen hat keiner was. Aber wenn alle immer gefordert sein wollen, haut das nicht hin. Das ist in meinen Augen keine Tour sondern Training. Ein Trainingspartner muss gut zur eigenen leistungsfähigkeit passen, bei einer Tour kann doch auch das Naturerlebnis mit Gleichgesinnten im Vordergrund stehen.

Zumindest von meiner Seite ist zu dem Thema aber so langsam alles gesagt; langsam möchte ich mich aus der Diskussion rausziehen und stattdessen lieber trainieren gehen


----------



## hardy_aus_k (19. August 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

letztlich war der Planung bei der Feierabendrunde klar, dass die Tour über 25 Kilometer und 250 Höhenmeter ging. Damit sind die Anforderungen erheblich gegenüber der ersten MTB-Einsteiger-Tour reduziert worden.

Aufgrund der Informationen, die mir vorlagen, musste ich davon ausgehen, dass den Beteiligten klar ist, worauf sie sich einlassen. Ich denke auch, dass es bekannt war, dass wir die Bergaufpassagen auf dem Mountainbike zurücklegen wollten (zumindestens die normal fahrbaren Passagen). Liegt doch irgendwie in der Natur der Sache, oder ?

Wenn wir dann alle paar hundert Meter warten, damit alle aufschliessen können, sollte das auch ausreichen. Nach ungefähr fünf Minuten Wartezeit an einem Sammelpunkt, haben wir einen Mitfahrer losgeschickt, um zu schauen, ob etwas passiert ist. Nach weiteren fünf Minuten bin ich selbst zurückgefahren. Abgefahren sind wir die Strecke bis zum vorigen Sammelpunkt. Ich frage mich bis jetzt, warum haben wir den verlorenen MTB'ler nicht gefunden ?

Letzte Woche hatten wir einen vergleichbaren Fall. Dort hat mich dann die Person angesprochen und gesagt, dass das Tempo für ihn zu hoch sei und er deshalb sich von der Truppe trennen wird. Das war natürlich auch nicht toll, aber es lässt sich manchmal eben nicht vermeiden   

Das *on any sunday* bei *juchhu's* Anfängerrunde mitfahren will, ist Strafe genug für den nicht in allen Punkten gerechtfertigten Kommentar. Das Bier nehme ich natürlich auch   

Übrigens habe ich keine Lust, dauernd die Eingangsvoraussetzungen zu posten. Kilomterangaben und Höhenangaben müssen da reichen. Die ganze Sache ist doch ganz einfach: Wenn dort eine Tour mit 3o Kilometer bei 500 Höhenmeter angegeben ist, frage ich mich einfach, bin ich solche Distanzen schon gefahren und wie bin ich dort zurecht gekommen ? Darauf, dass in einer Gruppe konditionelle Wunder geschehen, sollte keiner hoffen.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (19. August 2004)

GuidoM schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wäre es denn, wenn man in jede Tourenbeschreibung folgende Daten aufnimmer:
> 
> 1. Länge der Tour
> 2. Höhenmeter
> ...


Bin zwar schon Touren 'mitgefahren', misch' mich auch überall ein, und bekomme dann ein's auf's Maul  

Es gibt keine einheitliche Klassifizierung. Aus meiner Erfahrung können Touren über 30-35 km Anfänger überfordern. Bei mehr als 100-130 hm pro 10 km Wegstrecke sollte ebenfalls Schluß mit lustig sein. Aber selbst Forstautobahnen und befestigte Wege können Anfänger technisch überfordern. Angeschwemmter Sand durch starke Regenfälle, oder querlaufende Erosionsrinnen, lockerer Untergrund, kleiner Hindernisse z.B. Äste auf dem Weg können auch bei geringer Geschwindigkeit und mangelnder Fahrtechnik Sturzauslöser werden.

Ich bleib' dabei, wenn's Einsteigertour genant wird, muss auch Einsteigertour drin sein. Außerdem sollte trotzdem vor schwierigeren Streckenabschnitten(s.o.) ein Briefing mit Tipps erfolgen. Das mache ich selbst bei meinen 'Fortgeschrittenen'-Touren. So hat mich Almut @Kölnerin bei der Dienstagtour gefragt, ob sie besser den Sattel bei der nächsten Singeltrail/Mini-Downhill-Sektion runterstellen soll (gut, sie ist auch im Fahrtechnikkurs, und ist entsprechend sensibilisiert). Schaden kann es nicht, habe ich gesagt, und es ihr gleichgetan. Dann gab's das Briefing mit Streckencharakteristik plus Gefahrhinweis und ab ging die Post.

Es ist schon schwer mit großen Gruppen. Das erinnert mich immer an die Kindergartengruppe, die ich zweimal wöchentlich morgens im Wald treffe. Obwohl ich mit den Erzieherinnen nicht tauschen möchte.

Als ich im letzten Jahr mit meinen geführten MTB-Tour XXX angefangen habe, habe ich auch ordentlich Dresche bekommen. Ich hatte letztes jahr erstmalig eine (wahrscheinlich mit der schönsten Streckenführung  ) Dhünntalsperrenumrundung ausgeschrieben. 40 km 1.000 hm, 4-5 Stunden, Technik mittel, Tempo mittel.

Mikkael ist bei dieser Tour mitgefahren. Seine erste in einer Gruppe. Als fahrtechnischer Anfänger mit guter Grundkondition. Trotzdem sagte er zum Schluß, das Ganze sei eine Zumutung gewesen. Bei der Holztreppensektion hatte er dann auch noch einen Abflug. GottseiDank ohne Folgen.

Seitdem schreibe ich immer für Anfänger geeignet, wie z.B. explizit die Fahrtechnikkurse, oder eben nicht, wie z.B. der letzte Dienstag-Feierabendkurs. Von der Streckenlänge eigentlich kein Problem ca. 32 km, aber schon fast 700 hm und techisch schon eher als anspruchsvoll (was das auch immer heißen mag) zu bezeichnen.

Am besten ich kombiniere den Fahrtechnikkurs mit den Einsteigertourenkurs, aber die Idee hatte ich schon. Mal gucken, ob Interesse vorhanden ist.

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (19. August 2004)

Goldfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Guido,
> 
> das versuchen doch alle Guides so zu machen. Leider greifen die dann auch mal daneben, ohne das zu wollen. Bleiben wir mal bei Martin juchu (der kann das ab) ;-) Da macht er allen Ernstes die Aussage bezüglich seiner Fahrtechnikkurse: Geschwindigkeit "locker", Technisch "leicht"
> 
> ...


*BOAH, da hab' ich aber gerade einen eingeschenkt bekommen!  *

*Zong, der saß aber, AUA, AUA.  *

*OK,OK, die Abfahrt vom Parkplatz zum Grubengebiet war zu heftig. Da hab' ich  S c h e i s s e  gebaut. Sorry  *

*Aber mit Deinem o.g. letzten Absatz ist das Dilemma gut beschrieben. Genauso das ist das Problem eines jeden Guides, ob er nun Hardy, Martin oder Herr Schnederpelz heißt.*

*Ich gelobe Besserung  *

*Aber wehe, ich weiß bzw. stelle fest,  ich unterfordere Euch bzw. Ihr könnt es in der Zwischenzeit, denn dann geht's ins echte Gelände. Allerdings (versprochen ist versprochen) mit vorheriger Einweisung.  *

*Im übrigen wäre ich dankbar, wenn die Negativkritik  ein wenig zeitnaher zur kritisierbaren Aktion erfolgen würde.*

*Also, Helm auf und macht's Maul auf  *

*VG Martin*

*PS:*

*Vielen Dank für die Zurechtweisung  *

*(ZITAT AUS DEM FILM 'GOOD MORNING VIETNAM')*


----------



## indo_koeln (19. August 2004)

Jetzt wundere ich mich aber doch. Bei der ersten Einsteiger Tour, Hardy verbessere mich wenn ich mich irre, war ich immer, naja gut, meistens das Schlusslicht. Einer hat immer gewartet! Fand ich toll!!! Grosses Lob an die ganze die Gruppe. Wenn ich das jetzt so lese, traue ich mich ja gar nicht nächste Woche mit zu fahren. Ich glaube ich nehme mir ne Topo Karte damit ich erschöpft wieder zum Auto finde.   
Zumal ich nach fast 8 Woche ohne Bike wahrscheinlich aus der Übung bin (war ja noch nie richtig drin)  
Übrigens hatten wir 30km und 300 hm ... das Tempo war in der Summe auch Ok

Gruss Indo_koeln


----------



## bike-ndorf (19. August 2004)

Hi Leute,
wenn hier weiter gemault wird, fährst Hardy demnächst alleine durch den Wald. Alles ist freiwillig, keiner hat Gebühren überwiesen, .....

Wenn gestern die Wurzeln trocken gewesen wären, wäre keiner auf die Nase gefallen. Und alle hätten gesagt, was für eine tolle Einsteigertour. Ist ja nicht zuviel verlangt, dass Hardy zukünftig die Feuchtigkeit der Wurzeln prüft, bevor er die Tour ankündigt....


----------



## talybont (19. August 2004)

@all:

Hier müssen sich wohl ein paar Leute im Klaren sein, das man mit 50 km in der Woche nicht weiter kommt. Mit Feierabendrunden alleine wird man nicht schneller und ausdauernder! Never! Sie sind immer ein netter Treffpunkt, sollten aber nicht zum Konditionsaufbau benutzt werden. Das ist nämlich aufgrund der verschiedenen Leistungspotentiale totaler Schwachsinn! Also, auch sonst rauf aufs Bike und ab die Post. Ich habe auch vor drei Jahren als nahezu unsportliches Etwas angefangen und komme heute schon ganz gut klar  . Aber dahinter stehen auch so 6000 - 7000 km pro Jahr. OK, so viele müssen es ja nicht sein, aber nur eine Feierabendrunde in der Woche macht ja nicht einmal auf dem Weg zum Biergarten schneller. Biken ist Sport, und Sport bedeutet nicht Mord, sondern Einsatz und Disziplin! Und wenn es doch einmal zu schnell wird, Maul aufmachen und nicht einen Tag später den lieben Hardy einnorden. Man kann alleine nicht 14 Mann im Blick haben, unmöglich. Wir sind hier nicht bei der Bundeswehr  .


@ Goldfisch

Wenn Du schneller werden willst, sag Bescheid. Mehr als 30 Bikeminuten wohnen wir nicht auseinander. Und ein paar Tips kann ich Dir mit Sicherheit geben.

@ Hardy

Was soll ich sagen. Da will man mal was Gutes tun und was ist der Dank  ? Nicht ärgern lassen!

MfG,
Armin


----------



## talybont (19. August 2004)

indo_koeln schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens hatten wir 30km und 300 hm ... das Tempo war in der Summe auch Ok


Da muss ich jetzt einfach mal was zu posten. Ich könnte auch eine Feierabenrunde mit nur 240 hm anbieten. Interesse? Ist dann auch nur 4 km lang (1,7 rauf und 2,3 runter)  . Das wäre der Eselsweg auf den Drachenfels. 

Nix für Ungut,

Armin


----------



## juchhu (19. August 2004)

bike-ndorf schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> wenn hier weiter gemault wird, fährst Hardy demnächst alleine durch den Wald. Alles ist freiwillig, keiner hat Gebühren überwiesen, .....
> 
> Wenn gestern die Wurzeln trocken gewesen wären, wäre keiner auf die Nase gefallen. Und alle hätten gesagt, was für eine tolle Einsteigertour. Ist ja nicht zuviel verlangt, dass Hardy zukünftig die Feuchtigkeit der Wurzeln prüft, bevor er die Tour ankündigt....


Uiiijeujeu, VORSICHT IRONIE  

Jetzt wird's literarisch.

Aber Spass beiseite. Man kann schon bei den 'NO-PROFIT'-Touren verlangen, dass der Guide kurz vorher seine Inspektionsrunde dreht, mit dem Wurzel-Feuchto-Meter nachmisst, ggf. die gefährlichen Stellen trockenfönt oder direkt mit Motorsäge (Hallo Volker  ) und Radlader die Wege auf Autobahnniveau shaped.

Mmh, ich glaub, ich bin jetzt am Thema vorbei. Sechs, setzen.

VG Martin


----------



## on any sunday (19. August 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @on any sunday
> 
> Bis jetzt hat Dich nie etwas in Deinem Bergdrang aufgehalten. Ich bin enttäuscht und entsetzt, was Dich dann in die Wahner Heide treibt
> 
> ...



Nabend zusammen,

hier gehts ja richtig ab, gut das ich nie Anfängertouren anbiete.  

@Hardy: Danke für dein Angebot, mir geistig, moralischen Beistand zu leisten. Ich hoffe für dich, das ich nie darauf zurückgreifen muß. Aber keine Sorge, ich kenne die Wahner Heide und finde auch, das es dort hübsche Hügel gibt , die mich allerdings nicht mehr wirklich reizen!   Außerdem würde ich auf keinen Fall am Samstag irgendwas machen, wo von ich träume. 

@Mikkael: Schlechtes Timing mit Samstag, muß leider bei einem Kumpel WLan Kabel verlegen   und irgendwelche Rechner wieder gangbar machen. Und ich sage noch, wenn man von was Ahnung hat, einfach Fresse halten!   

@talybont: Armin, seeehr guter Vorschlag mit dem Eselsweg. Manche werden jetzt sagen, der alte Herr Sonntag erzählt vom Krieg, aber eine meiner ersten Mountainbiketouren führte ins  Siebengebirge, mit einem Menschen, der damals tausend Mal fitter wie ich war. Oben auf dem Drachenfels machte mir die Höhenluft zu schaffen, meine Beine waren nicht mehr vorhanden und Gedanken wie: Golf ist auch eine schöne Sportart an der frischen Luft, schwirten durch mein Gehirn. Im Prinzip hat sich also nichts verändert.   

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## MTB-Kao (19. August 2004)

@goldfisch

alles klar   

@all

ich denke hier wurde nun so ziemlich alles gesagt. ich hoffe das die die bisher touren ausgeschrieben dies weiterhin machen und das die welche heute einsteiger sind nächstes jahr als fortgeschrittene selber einsteigertouren ausschreiben   

von mir wäre somit auch alles gesagt


----------



## Schildbürger (19. August 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

es ist schon (fast) alles gesagt worden.
Nur warum ich mich, bei der meiner "ersten" Tour vorige Woche mit Hardy,
(wo ich den Platten hatte) überschätzt hatte, nicht.
Dort waren 30km in 3Stunden angeben worden. Das macht einen
Schnitt von 10km/h den ich normalerweise auch schaffe.

Jetzt sind wir (nach meinem etwas ungenauen) Tacho 
20,6km mit einem Schnitt von 14,3km/h in ca. 1:26 Stunden gefahren.
Das ist schon ein Unterschied!

Das Eifgental hatte ich vorher 2-3mal alleine durchfahren, auch im Winter!
Das Linneffetal vorher 1x.
Somit wusste ich was streckenmäßig!!! auf mich zukam.

Als der Hardy mir bei der Tour sagte, das er einen Schnitt von 15km/h auch
für einen Einsteiger    erwartete, war ich doch etwas überrascht.

Ich war am Ende ziemlich erschöpft. 
Eben wie bei jedem SPORT!
Es hat viel Spaß    gemacht, in der Gruppe zu fahren und ich habe keinen
Muskelkater.

Vielleicht ist es wirklich besser, wenn wir Einsteiger uns selbst Organisieren
und die "Leistungsträger" von den Einsteigerrunden entlasten.
Es bringt sonst auf beiden Seiten nur Frust.
An der großen Teilnehmerzahl ist zu sehen, das der Bedarf da ist.
Im Moment hab ich nur wenig Zeit mich darum zu kümmern.

Aber es ist gut, wenn hier jeder seine Meinung schreiben kann, leider kenne
ich noch nicht so viel persönlich.

@Hardy: Klasse Fotos.
@MTB-Kao: Danke für die Blumen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zachi (19. August 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Aufgrund der Informationen, die mir vorlagen, musste ich davon ausgehen, dass den Beteiligten klar ist, worauf sie sich einlassen. *Ich denke auch, dass es bekannt war, dass wir die Bergaufpassagen auf dem Mountainbike zurücklegen wollten (zumindestens die normal fahrbaren Passagen). Liegt doch irgendwie in der Natur der Sache, oder* ?



... genau so sehe ich das auch. Wer sich einer Tour anschließt, tut das freiwillig. Niemand bezahlt was dafür und es gibt keine Garantie. Und wenn die Art der Durchführung nicht gefällt, fahr ich nächstesmal nicht mit. 
Wir können doch froh sein, daß es immernoch Leute gibt, die etwas aus Überzeugung oder Spaß an der Sache machen und nicht aus Profitgier. 
Die Tour gestern hat doch bis auf eine Ausnahme allen gefallen. Aber es gibt immer wieder Leute(Nichtbetroffene), die was zu meckern haben und das ganze noch aus sicherer Entfernung tun. Und das geht dann so lange, bis es die "Ehrenamtlichen" leid sind und jeder wieder für sich selbst im Wald rumgurkt. 
Ist das das Ziel? 
Es wird nie 100%ig funktionieren, vorallem nicht wenn die Teilnehmerzahl steigt. 

So das mußte jetzt mal gesagt werden!


----------



## mikkael (19. August 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> @Mikkael: Schlechtes Timing mit Samstag, muß leider bei einem Kumpel WLan Kabel verlegen und irgendwelche Rechner wieder gangbar machen. Und ich sage noch, wenn man von was Ahnung hat, einfach Fresse halten!


@Michael
Wie immer, haste wieder recht! Gott sei Dank war 'der Grund' _das Kabel_ für ein _kabelloses_ Netzwerk, nicht etwa die _Bundesliga!_  

Sollte ich meine erste Tour als Guide überleben, werden sicherlich weitere folgen! 

@Talybont
Armin, nimmst Du auch Ex-Anfänger mit? Ich habe günstige Latex-Schläuche dabei! 

@Hardy
nach all meiner 'Provocation par Excellence' gibts du dich unterm Niveau geschlagen? Wegen einer Mücke in der Suppe? Oh waja, ICH muss mich deutlich steigern.. 

Lass doch den Kindergarten und die freiwilligen Hilfsprojekte. Du bist doch jetzt topfit am Berg! Hardy-Bike-Academy ist passé, Hardy-Bike-Fun ist in! Armin hat vollkommen recht: die sind netter Treffpunkte und machen uns lediglich zum Biergarten schneller!  Manche von uns sind sogar dankbar dafür!

VG Mikkael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (20. August 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

zunächst einmal möchte ich mich für die vielen aufmunternden Worte bedanken. 

Ich habe zukünftig in keinster Weise mehr Lust darauf, dass den ganzen Tag öffentlich über meine Leistungen/Nicht-Leistungen als Tourguide diskutiert wird. Wenn jemand etwas zu kritisieren hat, sagt er es mir persönlich. Wenn meine Antwort nicht zufriendenstellend ist, kann man sich dann immer noch an die Öffentlichkeit wenden und sich ausheulen. Dann werde ich aber auch entsprechend reagieren und nicht mehr vornehme Zurückhaltung üben.

Wer zukünftig bei den Feierabendrunden mitfährt, muss eben 30 Kilometer bei 500-600 Höhenmeter mit einem 15er Schnitt fahren können (inkl. Pausen, nicht reine Fahrzeit). Technisch muss das Eifgenbachtal beherrscht werden (kann jeder selbst ausprobieren). Wenn man es nicht beherrscht, geht man eben das Risiko ein, dass es in einem persönlichen Fiasko endet. Die Folgen der körperlichen und seelischen Erschöpfung sollten dann mit der Parkuhr vorm Haus besprochen werden. Im Feierabendthread wird man nur Schadenfreude ernten, zumindestens von mir. 

Und noch zum Abschluss: auch von Einsteigern erwarte ich, dass die Bedeutung des Wortes "Mountainbiking" klar ist. Ein wichtiger Bestandteil ist "Mountain". Das die Sache Offroad stattfindet sollte auch klar sein. Damit sollten auch Einsteiger die Erkenntnis haben: der Sport kann ohne Berge und ohne Waldwege/Pfade nicht ausgeübt werden ! Ich melde mich doch nicht zu einer Mountaintour an und erwarte dann, dass Waldautobahnen ohne Steigungen befahren werden. Also, ehe hier dann Tourguides kritisiert werden, solltet Ihr Euch einfach mal mit dem Charakter des Mountainbikings auseinandersetzen.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## indo_koeln (20. August 2004)

@all
ich finde es wirklich schade was hier momentan abgeht. Kann nur jedem zustimmen der sagt: Alles was angeboten wird ist auf freiwilliger Basis und ehrenamtlich. Wie ich schon vorher sagte: bei meiner ersten Tour war ich immer Schlusslicht, es hat immer jemand gewartet und es hat trotzdem Spass gemacht! Ich würde mich freuen wenn die "Spezialisten" weiterhin für so Anfänger wie ich einer bin Touren anbieten würden.
Gruss
Indo_koeln


----------



## sigi z (20. August 2004)

@all

Ups, da hab ich ja richtig in die Sch... gepackt !!

Sorry erstmal, dass ich gestern nicht im Net war (hatte Hochzeitstag und somit andere Verpflichtungen  sonst hätte ich mich gestern noch eingeklinkt.

Ich bin richtig überrascht, was meine Meinung zur Tour hier angefacht hat.

Okay, mag sein, dass meine Angaben falsch interpretiert wurden, mag sein, dass ich dachte in einer Einsteigertour mithalten zu können. Mir ist durchaus bewusst, das Moutainbiken nicht Straßenasphalt und nur Bergab bedeutet.
Grad deshalb, hab ich mich gefreut, dass Hardy eine Tour für Einsteiger ausgeschrieben hat - die im Nachhinein gesehen für mich nicht von der Technik sondern vom Tempo zu hoch war.
Hab ja schon geschrieben, dass meine Kondition zu verbessern ist.

Was eigentlich zu bemängeln ist, dass bei einer Einsteigertour normalerweise ein "Guter" hinten bleibt, um solche Leut wie mich einzufangen.
Okay, dem war nicht so, und so bin ich abhanden gekommen.

Aber ich glaube doch und so schätze ich auch Hardy und alle hier ein, dass konstruktive Kritik erlaubt ist und man daraus lernen sollte und kann. Denn beim nächsten Mal, hätte es vielleicht wieder einen/eine erwischt.

@Hardy

Hätte besser mein Fazit direkt als pm zu Dir geschickt, nun ist das Kind in den Brunnen gefallen.
Ich glaube auch nicht, dass Dir (zB Yuchhu oder Goldfisch) persönlich einer was ans Trikot flicken will.
Tut mir leid, dass Du jetzt so am Pranger gestanden hast und geteert  und gefedert worden bist.   
Aber zur Ehrenrettung kann ich nur sagen:

Danke Dir und den anderen Guides, dass es Euch gibt und den anderen (also uns - und auch Einsteigern, wenn sie etwas fitter sind) die Gegend zeigt, damit sie Spass haben an diesem Sport. Und ich glaube, dass es doch das ist, was wir alle wollen - Spaß bei den Sachen, die wir machen.

Also Kopf hoch und mach weiter so.  

Und wenn ich vielleicht irgendwann mal fit genug bin, werde ich auch gerne wieder mit Dir mitfahren.  aber im Moment ziehts mich eher zur Yuchhu, da meine Voraussetzungen momentan dort besser aufgehoben sind.

Ich glaube, damit sollten wir *alle* diese Thema beeenden, da wohl alles gesagt bzw. geschrieben wurde und nun wieder der Biker-Frieden ins Land zieht und wir alle Energie ins Biken (besonders in die Beine) und nicht zum Schreiben verwenden.

Und wenn ich gross und stark bin, zersäg ich Euch alle   
Auch mit 50 hat man noch Träume !

Sigi


----------



## Goldfisch (20. August 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> [
> *Im übrigen wäre ich dankbar, wenn die Negativkritik  ein wenig zeitnaher zur kritisierbaren Aktion erfolgen würde.*
> 
> *Also, Helm auf und macht's Maul auf  *



Das kann man unmöglich alles quoten ;-)

Martin, das sollte viel weniger Kritik sein, als es vielleicht den Anschein hat denn - und damit treffe ich mich mit den meisten anderen hier - am allerbesten ist es doch, wenn es schwer ist, aber man es trotzdem schafft. Dann werden doch die Glückshormone frei... 

Mit anderen Worten: Hättest Du das anders ausgeschrieben, hätte ich Schiss gehabt und wäre gar nicht erst gekommen. Hättest Du gesagt. "Das hier ist jetzt sehr schwer, mal gucken, wer es fahren kann", hätten die 'üblichen Verdächtigen' sich an die Abfahrt begeben, die anderen hätten 'verweigert'.

Viel besser ist doch, man macht es und stellt hinterher verwundert fest, dass man es geschafft hat. Der Fortschritt ist doch so wirklich optimal.

Ich glaube, der Schlüssel ist wirklich die Größe der Gruppe. Bei dem einen Mal, wo wir 15 Leute waren, war es viel schwieriger, was für sich selber heraus zu ziehen, als die Male, wo wir ungefähr zehn Teilnehmer waren.

Also, nochmal: Kritik kommt unmittelbar. Wo wir uns besser kennen ist das erst recht kein Problem.


----------



## juchhu (20. August 2004)

Tach zusammen,

das ist jetzt mein letztes Posting zu der besagten Einsteiger-Tour:

Lieber Hardy, offensichtlich hast Du meine Kritik als unsachlich und persönlich empfunden. Das tut mit leid und dafür entschuldige ich mich. Sicher hätte ich auch zuerst den direkt und persönlich Weg wählen sollen. Hab' ich aber nicht, und das ist nicht mehr zu ändern. Sorry.

Fakt ist aber, dass wir Guides an unseren eigenen Aussagen und Ansprüchen gemessen werden. Und obwohl wir dies 'ehrenamtlich' bzw. in meinen Worten als 'NON-PROFIT'-Angebot tun, und

das sei allen hier versichert, diese auch weiterhin tun werden.

Und egal wie wir uns bemühen, wir werden keine Beschreibung und Ausschreibungen finden können, die interpretationsfrei von allen TeilnehmerInnen verstanden werden (wollen), und allen Ansprüchen und Erwartungen gerecht wird.

Aber wenn wir uns bewußt und freiwillig am unteren Ende der Leistungsskala
bewegen, um Anfänger/Einsteigern/Umsteigern/Ehemaligen oder einfach nur Interessierte den Einstieg in unseren Sport zu ermöglichen, dann

ja dann müssen sich auch die 'Schutzbefohlenen' auf unsere Einschätzungen verlassen können.

Und da teile ich Dein Schicksal, denn auch ich habe für meine 'Kurse' schon Prügel bezogen.

Mikkael hat da völlig Recht, Schluß mit Hardys Bike-Akademy und nur noch Hardys Fun 'n Biken. Die Feierabendtouren sind klasse und bedürfen keine Verbesserung und schon garkeine Weichspüleinheit. Man kann keine Touren für alle Leistungsklassen ausschreiben.

Es gibt viele MTB-ler, die z.B. technisch mehr drauf haben als ich (ist aber auch nicht schwer ) und konditionell stärker sind als z.B. Du bzw. auch schöne Touren kennen, aber was ist?

Die Mehrheit will doch lieber sich anschließen, oder wie mir ein Teilnehmer des Fahrtechnikkurses sinngemäß zusteckte: Ich kann besser fahren als Du (Ich bin gemeint  ), aber ich glaube, ich kann die Übungen nicht so gut erklären, deshalb mache ich auch nicht den Guide und komme lieber zu Dir.

Also, Meister der Feierabendtouren, nach der Tour ist vor der Tour, wann kommt die nächste?

VG Martin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (20. August 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ... Also, Meister der Feierabendtouren, nach der Tour ist vor der Tour, wann kommt die nächste? ...



Da warten wir alle gespannt auf die Ausschreibung von *enrgy* für den nächsten Dienstag. Geplant war eigentlich eine Feierabendrunde im Wuppertal.

Was haltet Ihr von der Geschäftsidee: die Gruppengröße wird beschränkt und die freien Plätze werden in eBay in einer Powersellingaktion versteigert ! 

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Goldfisch (20. August 2004)

indo_koeln schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> ich finde es wirklich schade was hier momentan abgeht. Kann nur jedem zustimmen der sagt: Alles was angeboten wird ist auf freiwilliger Basis und ehrenamtlich. Wie ich schon vorher sagte: bei meiner ersten Tour war ich immer Schlusslicht, es hat immer jemand gewartet und es hat trotzdem Spass gemacht! Ich würde mich freuen wenn die "Spezialisten" weiterhin für so Anfänger wie ich einer bin Touren anbieten würden.
> Gruss
> Indo_koeln



Was geht denn ab? Doch nur, dass Angebot und Nachfrage sich darüber austauschen, wie die Dinge laufen könnten, damit alle Spaß haben?!

Ich kann nur alle ermutigen, geht doch mal inhaltlich in die Beiträge. Es gibt ein scharfes Posting von juchu, wo er sich in der Folge auch öffentlich bei Hardy entschuldigt hat und es gibt ein Posting von Hardy, wo er beschreibt, wie sich die Dinge aus seiner Sicht heraus bei besagter Tour abgespielt haben.

ALLES andere war konstruktiv und auf der Metaebene darum bemüht, zu würdigen, dass es Leute gibt, die ehrenamtlich was machen, was der Allgemeinheit dient.

Hier ist doch niemand angefeindet worden.

Gewisse Dinge und Aussagen ärgern mich sehr an dieser Diskussion - auch welche, die ich Leuten persönlich zuschreiben kann. Ich werde aber nicht den Fehler machen, das jetzt öffentlich im Einzelnen durchzukauen. Sich eine Diskussion zu verbitten, ist kein für mich tolerables Vorgehen. Kommt als nächstes der Verweis auf ein virtuelles Hausrecht? Man könnte unter dem Motto "Take the best, forget the rest" auch aus dieser Diskussion Anregungen ziehen - wenn man denn wollte.

@armin: Danke für Dein Angebot. Ich komme per PM auf Dich zu.

Grüße
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indo_koeln (20. August 2004)

Was haltet Ihr von der Geschäftsidee: die Gruppengröße wird beschränkt und die freien Plätze werden in eBay in einer Powersellingaktion versteigert ! 

Gruß
Hardy[/QUOTE]


Hardy, biete einen Müsliriegel!


----------



## juchhu (20. August 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Was haltet Ihr von der Geschäftsidee: die Gruppengröße wird beschränkt und die freien Plätze werden in eBay in einer Powersellingaktion versteigert !
> 
> ...


War das jetzt der Handschlag 'für vergeben und vergessen', oder muss ich mir jetzt Winkeladvokaten und Bodyguards suchen?  

Die Idee mit der Beschränkung der Gruppengröße ist schon ein interessanter Ansatz. Bei mir liefen die Kurse und Touren regelmäßig 'aus dem Ruder', wenn mehr als 10 TeilnehmerInnen dabei waren. Vielleicht kann man den gruppendynamischen Prozess noch ein wenig unterdrücken bzw. die TeilnehmerInnenanzahl erhöhen, wenn man von Anfang mit Co-Guides arbeitet.

Allerdings würde die konsequente Umsetzung der Begrenzung dazuführen, dass 'Wer zuerstkommt, auch zuerst mahlt'. Und das führt auf Dauer dazu, dass die Guides sich ihre Lieblingsteilnehmer aussuchen und die Touren a la 'Geheimbund' als PM ausschreiben.

Wer mal sich die Mühe macht, Beiträge in diese Website und anderen, die sich MTB beschäftigen, der letzten Jahre anschaut, wird feststellen, dass damals nahezu gleiche gruppendynamische Prozesse abgelaufen sind.

Und zwar nach folgenden Prinzip:

Einige wenige annäherend 'gleich starke' MTB-ler finden sich in einen regionalen (Unter-)Forum, verabreden sich, und beginnen regelmäßige Touren. Freundschaften entwickeln sich. Aufmerksamkeit wird erregt, weitere Interessenten stoßen dazu. Erste Ab- und Aufspaltungstendenzen. Noch größere Aufmerksamkeit, noch mehr Zulauf, noch stärker Abgrenzung in den eigenen Gruppen. Erste Unstimmigkeiten, Kritik, Anfeindungen, Auflösungs- und Abwanderungserscheinungen. Zum Schluss tauchen die Initiatoren ab, 'gründen' eigene nicht öffentliche Gruppen. Die Aktivität innerhalb des Forums nimmt ab. Es finden sich keine Vorturner mehr. Die Sache schläft ein.

Ganz? Nein, ein kleines germanisches Dorf umringt von ...

Ok, Ok, das ist eine andere Geschichte. 

Natürlich geht das Ganze weiter:

Entweder taucht später doch wieder ein ehemaliger Initiator mit Sendungsbewußtsein wieder auf (meist, weil über Winter die eigene Gruppe eingeschlafen oder zerfallen ist), oder, o Wunder, es findet sich ein neuer 'Führer'.

Und Ihr ahnt es schon, es geht von 'Vorne' los.

Die Frage ist halt nur, ob dieser Prozess nicht zu stoppen ist, nachdem mann/frau weiß, was passieren wird. Wie heißt es so schön:

*Geschichte wiederholt sich nicht und wenn dann nur als Farce.*

Konzentrieren wir uns alle darauf, ob als Guide oder TeilnehmerIn, um was es eigentlich geht:

Einen faszinierenden körper- und technikbetonen Sport in der Natur auszuüben und das nicht alleine, sondern mit vielen interessanten, netten (machmal auch vorlauten und besserwisserischen  ) Menschen.

In diesem Sinne und mit Hardys Worten:

*NACH DER TOUR IST VOR DER TOUR.*

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (20. August 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> gestern haben sich dann *juchhu, mikkael, franky-x, talybont, kölnerin, hard_aus_k, blake69* und *delgado* zusammengefunden, um den Königsforst und den Lüderich zu erorbern.
> 
> ...




Hallo juchhu, mikkael, franky-x, talybont, kölnerin, hard_aus_k, blake69,

bin meinem Grundsatz untreu geworden und in meinem Urlaub in's Büro gefahren um einige "wichtige" Gespräche zu führen ....

Vielen Dank nochmal für die freundliche Aufnahme am Dienstag den 17.08.2004.
Die Tour hat mir gut gefallen. Denke ich werde wieder mehr MTB fahren.
Z. Zt. 99% RR und 1% MTB.

Springe am So. für einen Vereinskameraden (Kieferoperation) beim MTB-Marathon am Nürburgring ein (65km). Ist jemand von Euch da?
Drückt mir mal die Daumen.

Werde mal auf einer der nächsten Feierabendrunden oder hier im Forum davon berichten. Bin ab 30.08. wieder aus meinem Kurzurlaub zurück und für Feierabendrunden in Moizfeld oder Schöllerhof zu haben (@Hardy, bitte SMS. Nur noch 1 Mal in KW 36, Danke! Danach wieder täglich online).


Gruß Delgado


----------



## talybont (20. August 2004)

Das mit den Feierabendrunden erledigt sich sowieso bald von selbst. Zur Zeit ist es gegen 21:00 schon zappenduster im Wald. Wer danach 18:00 startet, hat nicht mehr viel vom Tag.  

Bleiben noch die Wochenenden. Da werden sich dann die Touren knubbeln. Jeder möchte dem Anderen gerne sein Revier zeigen und manche werden hin- und hergerissen sein, wo sie denn nun an den Start gehen sollen.

Aufgrund der Diskussion hier werde ich eine solche Tour im 7GB mit schwer/schwer bezeichnen, damit jeder weiß, was auf ihn zu kommt. Anderfalls könnten vielleicht welche auf die Idee kommen, es handele sich um ein Kaffeekränzchen  . Spätestens am Drachenfels (berghoch) oder im Honnefer Graben (bergab, was für juchhu) hätten wir dann den Salat.

Bei Interesse an einer 7GB Monstertour einfach eine PM schicken.

MfG,
Armin


----------



## juchhu (20. August 2004)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit den Feierabendrunden erledigt sich sowieso bald von selbst. Zur Zeit ist es gegen 21:00 schon zappenduster im Wald. Wer danach 18:00 startet, hat nicht mehr viel vom Tag.
> 
> Bleiben noch die Wochenenden. Da werden sich dann die Touren knubbeln. Jeder möchte dem Anderen gerne sein Revier zeigen und manche werden hin- und hergerissen sein, wo sie denn nun an den Start gehen sollen.


Trefflich und richtig erkannt. Gute, kostengünstige und professionelle Beleuchtung wird immer mehr das Thema werden.



			
				talybont schrieb:
			
		

> Aufgrund der Diskussion hier werde ich eine solche Tour im 7GB mit schwer/schwer bezeichnen, damit jeder weiß, was auf ihn zu kommt. Anderfalls könnten vielleicht welche auf die Idee kommen, es handele sich um ein Kaffeekränzchen  . Spätestens am Drachenfels (berghoch) oder im Honnefer Graben (bergab, was für juchhu) hätten wir dann den Salat.
> 
> Bei Interesse an einer 7GB Monstertour einfach eine PM schicken.
> 
> ...


Danke für die Einladung. Bei Technikkategorie Schwer habe ich nicht so große Bedenken  , aber die Einstufung Konditionell Schwer wird mir zu schaffen machen.  Gibt's da kein Schlepplift?  

Mist, ich glaub', ich muss doch mehr trainieren. Einen halben Tag oder mehr im Sattel ist nicht das Problem, aber Nettoschnitte von > 15 km/h und Bergetappen machen mich total fettig  

Der Onkel muss jetzt erstmal sein Bike reparieren, dann stabilere Laufräder ordern, konsequent die Ausdauer und Tempo am Berg trainieren, und dann kann und darf er mal mit den Großen spielen gehen.  

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-Kao (20. August 2004)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Springe am So. für einen Vereinskameraden (Kieferoperation) beim MTB-Marathon am Nürburgring ein (65km). Ist jemand von Euch da?
> Drückt mir mal die Daumen.



hi delgado,

ich werde am we auch bei rad am ring sein. wir werden wohl sa-nachmittag anreisen. ich hatte mich zwar für die 106 angemeldet, aber nachdem der zeitrahmen festgelegt wurde werde ich wohl "nur" die 65er-runde fahren. bin gespannt, ist mein erstes rennen.

vielleicht sieht man sich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (20. August 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Einladung. Bei Technikkategorie Schwer habe ich nicht so große Bedenken  , aber die Einstufung Konditionell Schwer wird mir zu schaffen machen.  Gibt's da kein Schlepplift?


Da wären eine Zahnradbahn und ein paar Esel, denen Du Dich anvertrauen könntest.  


			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Mist, ich glaub', ich muss doch mehr trainieren. Einen halben Tag oder mehr im Sattel ist nicht das Problem, aber Nettoschnitte von > 15 km/h und Bergetappen machen mich total fettig


Auf der Route sind > 15km/h kein Thema. Da sollten wir froh sein, wenn wir einen 12er Schnitt schaffen  .


			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Der Onkel muss jetzt erstmal sein Bike reparieren, dann stabilere Laufräder ordern, konsequent die Ausdauer und Tempo am Berg trainieren, und dann kann und darf er mal mit den Großen spielen gehen.


Nur nicht so pessimistisch  . Wir sind doch alle keine Profis.

MfG,
Armin


----------



## Delgado (20. August 2004)

Hallo MTB-Kao,

dann wünsche ich Dir viel Erfolg.
Kannst ja mal die Augen offenhalten.
Bin der wahrscheinlich einzige Starter der mit Starrgabel am Bike startet.
Ansonsten bin ich der bebrillte auf Mikkaels Fotos von Dinstag mit dem grünen Tulip-Trikot und dem schwarzen Helm.

Gruß Delgado


----------



## mikkael (20. August 2004)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> ..bin meinem Grundsatz untreu geworden und in meinem Urlaub in's Büro gefahren um einige "wichtige" Gespräche zu führen.


*Willkommen im Club!*  



			
				Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Vielen Dank nochmal für die freundliche Aufnahme am Dienstag den 17.08.2004.


*Willkommen im Club - 2!*  



			
				Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Springe am So. für einen Vereinskameraden (Kieferoperation) beim MTB-Marathon am Nürburgring ein (65km). Ist jemand von Euch da? Drückt mir mal die Daumen.


Viel Glück und hau' rein! 

@talybont
7G ist und bleibt für mich nur ein Thema für eine 'WE-Runde', genau in den Zeiten wo es dort mit Wanderern zugeht. 

Mit dem 'Scheinwerfer' was du am Dienstag Abend dabei hattest, können wir sogar die Feierabendrunden auch in der Dunkelheit organisieren, wie stark leuchtende kleine Marsmännchen im Wald! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## MTB-Kao (20. August 2004)

@delgado

werde beim start mal die augen offen halten. bin mit meinem weißen cube sowie grauem trikot mit aufschrift radlerfruen.de unterwegs. ein paar von uns fahren beim 24h-rennen mit, beim mtb sind wir wahrscheinlich zu zweit.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (20. August 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

unten gibt es dann die Feierabendrundenstatistik:

Gesamt / 84010 / 28 Runden  /  888 Kilometer  /  13920 Höhenmeter

hardy_aus_k / 23410 / 21 Runden  /  651 Kilometer  /  10390 Höhenmeter
blake69 / 11410 / 10 Runden  /  295 Kilometer  /  5510 Höhenmeter
enrgy / 10570 / 8 Runden  /  278 Kilometer  /  5010 Höhenmeter
mikkael / 10580 / 9 Runden  /  281 Kilometer  /  4960 Höhenmeter
kitesun / 7560 / 7 Runden  /  224 Kilometer  /  3080 Höhenmeter
racetec1 / 6780 / 6 Runden  /  185 Kilometer  /  3080 Höhenmeter
talybont / 5600 / 5 Runden  /  142 Kilometer  /  2760 Höhenmeter
manni / 5730 / 5 Runden  /  155 Kilometer  /  2630 Höhenmeter
gonzo63 / 5350 / 5 Runden  /  150 Kilometer  /  2350 Höhenmeter
franky-x / 4850 / 5 Runden  /  127 Kilometer  /  2310 Höhenmeter
on any sunday / 5080 / 4 Runden  /  139 Kilometer  /  2300 Höhenmeter
marco_lev / 4980 / 5 Runden  /  140 Kilometer  /  2180 Höhenmeter
stahlgabi / 4930 / 4 Runden  /  139 Kilometer  /  2150 Höhenmeter
zippi / 4420 / 3 Runden  /  121 Kilometer  /  2000 Höhenmeter
handlampe / 3910 / 3 Runden  /  99 Kilometer  /  1930 Höhenmeter
spiridon64 / 4820 / 4 Runden  /  146 Kilometer  /  1900 Höhenmeter
kölnerin / 4100 / 5 Runden  /  117 Kilometer  /  1760 Höhenmeter
jürgenK / 3720 / 3 Runden  /  101 Kilometer  /  1700 Höhenmeter
franG / 3770 / 3 Runden  /  106 Kilometer  /  1650 Höhenmeter

Gruß
Hardy

P.S.:

Bei entsprechendem Wetter würde ich ggf. Sonntags eine Runde fahren, was ich jedoch am liebsten spontan morgens entscheiden würde. Startpunkt wäre um 11.00 Uhr in Burscheid. Bekanntgeben würde ich die Sache dann morgens um 9.00 Uhr. Wenn jemand Interesse hat, bitte ich um kurze Rückmeldung über PM oder den Thread. 

Die technischen und konditionellen Mindestanforderungen dürften klar sein, wobei ich davon ausgehe, wer 30 Kilometer mit 500-600 Höhenmeter bei einem 15er Schnitt schafft, schafft auch 40-50 Kilometer mit 800-1000 Höhenmeter bei einem gemäßigten Schnitt


----------



## GuidoM (20. August 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.:
> 
> Bei entsprechendem Wetter würde ich ggf. Sonntags eine Runde fahren, was ich jedoch am liebsten spontan morgens entscheiden würde. Startpunkt wäre um 11.00 Uhr in Burscheid. Bekanntgeben würde ich die Sache dann morgens um 9.00 Uhr. Wenn jemand Interesse hat, bitte ich um kurze Rückmeldung über PM oder den Thread.
> 
> Die technischen und konditionellen Mindestanforderungen dürften klar sein, wobei ich davon ausgehe, wer 30 Kilometer mit 500-600 Höhenmeter bei einem 15er Schnitt schafft, schafft auch 40-50 Kilometer mit 800-1000 Höhenmeter bei einem gemäßigten Schnitt



Mist, und ich sitze wahrscheinlich auf der Autobahn von München nach Köln im Stau   

Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß, keinen Stress und viel Sonnenschein. Und bitte, einen Singletrail für mich mitfahren.

Gruß Guido


----------



## on any sunday (20. August 2004)

Und schon wieder ein Abwerbungsversuch vom bösen Mann   , leckere Eifeltour am Sonntag, guckst du hier.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## juchhu (20. August 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Und schon wieder ein Abwerbungsversuch vom bösen Mann  , leckere Eifeltour am Sonntag, guckst du hier.
> 
> Grüsse
> 
> Michael


Ein Missionar, der dabei Böses denkt.  

Das sind die Richtigen, keinen eigenen Thread und abschrauben was das Zeug hält.  

Aber mit meinen Pippifax-Angeboten bzw. -Kursen bin ich wohl hoffentlich vor einer feindlichen Übernahme geschützt?  

Oder etwa doch nicht?  

Hilfe, der böse alte Mann kommt.  

VG Martin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (20. August 2004)

@on any sunday

Ich denke, dass ich mir diese Woche einen Titel verdient habe. Ab sofort lege ich wert darauf, dass ich zumindestens in den Titel "Die kleine Ausgabe des bösen Manns aus Esch" verliehen bekomme. Aber die Verleihung obliegt natürlich Dir   

Am Sonntag fahre ich dann mit Dir mir. Mit der Burscheidgeschichte wird dann nichts. Einen Ausflug mit Dir in ein neues Gebiet ist da ganz klar attraktiver   

@juchhu

Das sind dann eben die fliessenden Grenzen. Die Feierabendrunden sind eigentlich zweite Liga. *on any sunday* spielt in der ersten Liga. Am Sonntag dürfen wir dann auch mal in der ersten Liga spielen. Dann werde ich mich dann abends bei meiner Parkuhr ausheulen.

Da glaube ich dann mal nicht, dass er auch in der dritten Liga wildert. Soweit geht seine sadistische Ader dann doch nicht. Ich denke, dass es ihm auch kein Spaß macht, wenn er von Anfang an weiss, wie es endet. Ein wenig wehren müssen sich schon seine Opfer.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## hardy_aus_k (20. August 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

ein Anfang ist gemacht. Für das Eifgental und die Dhünntalsperre habe ich einen ersten Versuch einer MTB-Karte unternommen:





Wer über TOP50 verfügt, kann sich bei mir melden. Ich versende dann gerne das Overlay. Ansonsten erwarte ich Hinweise und Tips, was vielleicht noch verbessert werden kann. 

Ach ja, durch einen Klick kommt Ihr auf die Detailkarten.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (21. August 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> @juchhu
> 
> ...


Ahh, Hardy lebt und schreibt mit wieder.  

Und so nette Sachen von der kleinen Ausgabe des bösen Manns aus Esch.

Diese feine verstecke Ironie geboren aus dem aufkommenden Zynismus eines älter werdenden von Kritik und Zurechtweisungen gebeutelten Mannes.  

So ist das halt:

Der junge Schäfer ruft und lockt die verängstigten, verunsicherten und verlorenen Schafe in die Wahner Heide, und der alte Schäfer zieht sich mit seinem harten Hund in die höhergelegenen einsamen Regionen der Eifel auf sein Altenteil zurück.  

VG Martin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (21. August 2004)

@juchhu

Fahre doch einfach mal am Sonntag mit   

Entscheidend ist auf dem Singetrail   

Aber bitte jetzt keine Ausreden, die wild gewordene Ehefrauen betreffen   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## bike-ndorf (21. August 2004)

Hallo Feierabendbiker,
hat jemand morgen Lust/Zeit, den Lindlarer L-Weg mitzufahren. Habe die Tour gerade im Last-Minute-Biking eingetragen. Rund 50km, 1000hm, 4h.

Fahre bei jedem Wetter ausser Dauerregen.

Vielleicht bis morgen!

Klaus (bike-ndorf)


----------



## juchhu (21. August 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @juchhu
> 
> Fahre doch einfach mal am Sonntag mit
> 
> ...


Wenn's nicht diesen Sonntag ist, gerne  

Unsere Entscheidungsschlacht auf dem Singletrail wird wohl 1:0 für mich ausgehen  , aber dafür werd' ich 'ne Packung am Berg bekommen  , die wohl schwer als 0:1 wiegen wird  . Daher trainiere ich noch ein bisschen.

Fürchtest Du die Ausreden, oder ist es der Neid, den ich da raus höre:

Denn besser eine wilde Ehefrau, als keine  


Viel Spass bei der Tour de Eifel, Ihr bösen alten Mäner aus Esch.

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (21. August 2004)

(Spur)Treu und kraftvoll brachtest Du meine Vorstellungen und Ziele auf den Boden des Geländes. Tapfer hast Du bis zuletzt gekämpft und den letzten Kampf verloren. Dennoch wurden Deine Spuren/Touren unauslöschen in mein GPS gebrandt und werden auch vielen anderen MTB-lern Freude bereiten.

Die Verletzungen nach dem Sturz am 17.08.2004 waren doch heftiger als angenommen, denn nicht nur die Deore 525 Nabe war nicht mehr zu retten, sondern auch nach der heutigen schweren Reparatur riss bei einem Richtversuch seine geliebe MAVIC X223 CD Felge. Und so gibt Martin @juchhu den Verlust seiner Vorderlaufrades bekannt. 

*Vorderlaufrad*​*Deore 525 Nabe*​*MAVIC X223 CD Felge*​*n.n. Speichen und -nippel*​**26.08.2001 +21.08.2004*​


​​
Ruhe sanft im Altmetallcontainer​und möge Dich Deine Auferstehung​in ein formvollendetes Mountainbike führen.​
​*In Liebe und Dankbarkeit*​*Martin @juchhu*​


----------



## Enrgy (22. August 2004)

Hallo zusammen!

Habe den Termin für kommenden Dienstag eingetragen. Treffpunkt ist die Wupperbrücke an der Wipperaue (Stadtgrenze Leichlingen-Solingen).

Weil es im Wald schon ab 20Uhr recht duster wird, ist die Sammelzeit um 17.45, Startzeit pünktlich um 18.00 Uhr!

Die Runde führt über einige Singletrails Richtung Glüder und auf der anderen Wupperseite wieder zurück. Wegen einiger schwierigerer Abfahrten ist die Tour nicht für Fahranfänger geeignet.

Es werden so ca. 25-30km bei 400-600Hm werden. Bei zu großer Dunkelheit kann natürlich auch problemlos abgekürzt werden und ein lockeres Ausrollen im Tal zum Auto zurückführen.

Bei regen oder starker Schauerneigung fällt die Tour aus! Das werde ich hier im Forum und im Thread bis spätestens 16.30Uhr bekannt geben.

Hoffen wir mal auf einigermaßen trockenes Wetter!


Gruß enrgy


----------



## hardy_aus_k (22. August 2004)

@enrgy

Vielen Dank dafür, dass Du eine Feierabendrunde in Deinem Heimatrevier anbietest.

Wo parken wir da am besten ? Besteht in der Nähe der Brücke eine Möglichkeit oder nehmen wir den Wanderparkplatz (mit den Mühlsteinen) in Wipperaue ?

@juchhu

Deine Todesanzeige hat mir fast mein Herz zerrissen   

@all

Heute ist der Meister der Feierabendrunden von dem bösen Mann aus Esch auf den Boden der Realität zurückgeholt worden. Das waren dann 66 Kilomter bei mehr als 1200 Höhenmeter. Und es war einfach absolut am Leistungslimet.

Am Samstag hat es übrigens ein weiteres Opfer bei der Weitergabe meiner MTB-Kenntnisse an einen Einsteiger gegeben. Die Folgen waren eine schwere Oberschenkelprellung, Schürfwunden am rechten Oberarm, eine Risswunde in der Hand und einen ausgrenkter Finger. Erstaunlicherweise haben wir dann trotzdem noch gemeinsam Abend gegessen. Aber es hat auch etwas positives: die Bilanz mit meiner Ex ist nun ausgeglichen   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Enrgy (22. August 2004)

@ hardy

Anfahrtsplan liegt in meinem Fotoalbum. Beschreibung der Route und  Parkmöglichkeit steht detailliert im Termin!
Parken nicht bei den Mühlsteinen, sondern auf der anderen Wupperseite am Beginn des asphaltierten Feldwegs, der direkt neben der Wupperbrücke auf die Landstraße mündet.


Gruß Volker


----------



## mikkael (22. August 2004)

Bei dem beschi$$enen Wetter am Samstag ging es bei meiner ersten 'Neanderthal-Runde' richtig in die Materie. Beim Dauerregen haben die Ketten von mir und von TAO die Dienste verweigert , bei mir mussten wir eine Notoperation vornehmen um überhaupt weiterfahren zu können. Nach 21 km und ca. 600 HM sind wir gezwungen die Runde abzubrechen. 

Es waren 4 Biker bei der Schlammschlacht dabei: Jorge, Tao, Shemesh und ich. Bei der nächsten Gelegenheit werden wir die Tour nochmal in Angriff nehmen! 

@feierabendrunde
Ich muss morgen die Kette wechseln, um überhaupt am Dienstag Abend dabei sein zu können. Wenn dies die einzige Panne ist, dann dürfte es kein Problem sein!

VG Mikkael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo63 (23. August 2004)

hallo @all,

wollte mich nach, meinem Crash vor drei Wochen, mal wieder zurückmelden und auf einer, der nächsten Feierabendrunden einsteigen!  

Die ersten Kilometer, mit dem Rennrad, hab ich schon abgespult und bis auf ein leichtes ziehen im Rücken (von den geknacksten Rippchen) geht es ganz gut und ich möchte schließlich nicht aus hardys Statistik rutschen!!  

@ hardy

Ich hoffe einer Anmeldung zu einer der nächsten Runden steht nichts im Wege und ich laufe nicht Gefahr ausgeschlossen zu werden! "Wegen überschrittener Gruppengröße, kein mitfahren mehr möglich!!"  
Ich hoffe sehr das es so läuft, wie vor meinem unfreiwilligen Ausstieg  !!

Was die ganze Kritik betrifft, möchte ich nur ganz kurz anmerken, das ich auch mal angefangen habe und bisher immer noch (wenn auch manchmal recht platt!) mitgekommen bin! Und das, von Runde zu Runde, immer besser!
Man muß halt auch sonst noch in den Sattel und trainieren, dann kann´s nur besser werden und man spart sich die Kritik über andere.

-Ansonsten sollte man sich vielleicht eher selber kritisieren!  

nun denne,
bis die Tage
viele Grüße Jürgen


----------



## talybont (23. August 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Am Samstag hat es übrigens ein weiteres Opfer bei der Weitergabe meiner MTB-Kenntnisse an einen Einsteiger gegeben. Die Folgen waren eine schwere Oberschenkelprellung, Schürfwunden am rechten Oberarm, eine Risswunde in der Hand und einen ausgrenkter Finger. Erstaunlicherweise haben wir dann trotzdem noch gemeinsam Abend gegessen. Aber es hat auch etwas positives: die Bilanz mit meiner Ex ist nun ausgeglichen


Wie ich schon bemerkt habe, Du bis ne fiese Möpp  . Deine Ex so auflaufen, oder sollte ich aufprallen sagen  , zu lassen  .

MfG,
Armin


----------



## indo_koeln (23. August 2004)

@gonzo63
Halli hallo, Dich hat es auch gelegt? Hoffe war nicht sooo schlimm?! 
Gruss
indo_koeln


----------



## hardy_aus_k (23. August 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> ... Es waren 4 Biker bei der Schlammschlacht dabei: Jorge, Tao, Shemesh und ich. Bei der nächsten Gelegenheit werden wir die Tour nochmal in Angriff nehmen ...


Des einen Leid ist des anderen Freud    Da kann ich mich jetzt darauf freuen, dass ich doch noch mal ins Neandertal komme. 



			
				talybont schrieb:
			
		

> ... Wie ich schon bemerkt habe, Du bis ne fiese Möpp  . Deine Ex so auflaufen, oder sollte ich aufprallen sagen, zu lassen  ...


Da kann ich nur sagen: kleine Sünden bestraft Gott sofort ! Ich musste dafür dann am Sonntag entsprechend leiden   

Aber ich war am Samstag über die Sache doch ziemlich geschockt. Dummerweise hatte ich natürlich nichts dabei, um zumindestens eine kleine Erstversorgung durchzuführen.



			
				gonzo63 schrieb:
			
		

> ...wollte mich nach, meinem Crash vor drei Wochen, mal wieder zurückmelden und auf einer, der nächsten Feierabendrunden einsteigen ...


Freut mich zu hören, dass wir Dich in der aktiven MTB-Gemeinde wieder begrüssen dürfen. Für einen Wiedereinstieg wäre doch die Feierabendrunde am Mittwoch genau richtig.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## juchhu (23. August 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> @juchhu
> 
> Deine Todesanzeige hat mir fast mein Herz zerrissen


Danke für Dein Mitgefühl. Wie heißt es so schön: Beizeiten bevor der Hund alt wird, holt man sich einen neuen Welpen ins Haus. Belebt und verjüngt die Lebensgeister aller Haushaltangehöriger. In meinem Fall war der Welpe das baugleiche Vorderrad meiner Frau.  




			
				hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> 
> Heute ist der Meister der Feierabendrunden von dem bösen Mann aus Esch auf den Boden der Realität zurückgeholt worden. Das waren dann 66 Kilomter bei mehr als 1200 Höhenmeter. Und es war einfach absolut am Leistungslimet.


Na, kleine Packung bekommen?  

Woran lag's denn?  An 66 km, oder den 1.200 hm oder dem Durchschnittstempo oder an der Qualität der Singletrails oder allgemein an der Kondition oder hat Dich etwa 'mangenlde' Fahrtechnik so fettig gemacht?  

Vielleicht solltest DU einfach mehr mit den Erstligisten trainieren, statt Kaffeefahrten für Zweitligisten zu organisieren!  



			
				hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Am Samstag hat es übrigens ein weiteres Opfer bei der Weitergabe meiner MTB-Kenntnisse an einen Einsteiger gegeben. Die Folgen waren eine schwere Oberschenkelprellung, Schürfwunden am rechten Oberarm, eine Risswunde in der Hand und einen ausgrenkter Finger. Erstaunlicherweise haben wir dann trotzdem noch gemeinsam Abend gegessen. Aber es hat auch etwas positives: die Bilanz mit meiner Ex ist nun ausgeglichen
> 
> Gruß
> Hardy


Zeig' mir das Verhalten während und nach einer Beziehungstrennung, und Du erkennst den wahren Charakter des Menschen.  
Eine leicht sadomasochistische Neigung ist auch nicht abzustreiten.  

Na, vielleicht hast Du ja jetzt eine Trainingspartnerin mit Nehmerqualität entdeckt. Wer weiß, wo das hin führt.

*Tausend mal berührt,*​*tausend mal is' nix passiert,*​*tausend und eine Nacht,*​*und es hat Zoom gemacht. *​(Aus dem gleichnamigen Song von Klaus Lage)​​
Du kennst ja meine Einstellung:​
Es ist nicht gut, wenn der Mensch alleine bleibt. Ob nun im Leben oder auf Tour, in diesem Sinne​
VG Martin​


----------



## Enrgy (23. August 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> ...Dummerweise hatte ich natürlich nichts dabei, um zumindestens eine kleine Erstversorgung durchzuführen....



Bei den Discountern Aldi/Lidl/Penny/Plus etc. gibts öfters mal kleine 1.Hilfe Päckchen in wasserdichter Tasche, mit Verbandszeug, Pflaster, Schere etc.  Kostet nur 3 oder 4 Euro, hab ich immer dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (23. August 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ... Na, kleine Packung bekommen? Woran lag's denn?  An 66 km, oder den 1.200 hm oder dem Durchschnittstempo oder an der Qualität der Singletrails oder allgemein an der Kondition oder hat Dich etwa 'mangenlde' Fahrtechnik so fettig gemacht? Vielleicht solltest DU einfach mehr mit den Erstligisten trainieren, statt Kaffeefahrten für Zweitligisten zu organisieren ...


Letztlich hatte ich zum Schluss neben konditionellen Schwierigkeiten auch Sitzprobleme. Interessanterweise nerven mich dann mein Rücken und mein Hintern mehr als die nachlassende Kraft. Aber ich habe mir mein Schicksal selbst ausgesucht    

Mehr mit den Erstligsiten zu trainieren ist für mich überhaupt keine Alternative, ich bin da doch nicht wahnsinnig. Aber Standfahrten mit Drittligisten bringt es auch nicht*  

Wenn ich nun auf die letzten fünf Monate zurückschaue, werde ich mich dann bei den 30 Kilometer-Feierabendrunden und 50-Kilometer-Tagestouren positionieren. Die reine Fahrzeit begrenze ich auf vier Stunden, mehr macht mir einfach keinen Spaß. Trotzdem werde ich als Höhepunkt immer mal wieder mit den Erstligisten eine Tour wagen. Ein wenig Leistunganreiz muss sein   

Gruß
Hardy

es sei denn, es gibt HappaHappa


----------



## juchhu (23. August 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Letztlich hatte ich zum Schluss neben konditionellen Schwierigkeiten auch Sitzprobleme. Interessanterweise nerven mich dann mein Rücken und mein Hintern mehr als die nachlassende Kraft. Aber ich habe mir mein Schicksal selbst ausgesucht


Die PRobleme habe ich bei längeren Touren auch schon kennengelernt. Bei mir ist die kritische Tourdauer ab 6 Stunden netto Sattelsitzzeit. Neben konditionellem Aufbau zeigen sich bei den längeren Tour allerdings, ob Geometrie, Lenker und Sattel sowie der Positionen richtig gewählt wurden. Da die Rahmengeometrie nicht mehr (zerstörungsfrei  ) geändert werden kann, solltest Du Dein Augenmerk mal auf Lenker und Sattel richten. Seitdem ich mir einen breiteren gekröpften Downhill-Lenker,  ergonomische BioGrips-Lenkergriffe und einen etwas breiteren MTB-Sattel Looking geholt habe, ist Ruhe. Keine eingeschlafenen Hände, oder müden und/oder verspannten Nacken sowie schäfchenweiches Streichelgefühl am Po. 



			
				hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Mehr mit den Erstligsiten zu trainieren ist für mich überhaupt keine Alternative, ich bin da doch nicht wahnsinnig. Aber Standfahrten mit Drittligisten bringt es auch nicht*


Da hast Du schon Recht. Aber bei HappaHappa-Versorgung schmeißen alle ihre Prinzipen über Bord. Und so nimmt der Vater gerne den verlorenen Sohn in seinem Haus auf, versorgt ihn ohne nachtragend zu sein. 



			
				hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich nun auf die letzten fünf Monate zurückschaue, werde ich mich dann bei den 30 Kilometer-Feierabendrunden und 50-Kilometer-Tagestouren positionieren. Die reine Fahrzeit begrenze ich auf vier Stunden, mehr macht mir einfach keinen Spaß. Trotzdem werde ich als Höhepunkt immer mal wieder mit den Erstligisten eine Tour wagen. Ein wenig Leistunganreiz muss sein
> 
> Gruß
> Hardy
> ...


Wie wär's denn mit einer Tagestour, z.B. einer Ringwall-Tour? Vier Stunden vor der großen Pause, und vier Stunden nach der großen Pause?

VG Martin


----------



## talybont (23. August 2004)

Das mit dem Rücken habe ich auch  . Bei mir liegt es daran, dass ich seit März nicht mehr im Fitnessstudio war und zu viel Rennradfahren der Muskulatur nichts bringt. Nach dem Nutscheid Marathon konnte ich dann eine Woche nicht biken. Also, Rückentraining oder geringere Oberkörperbiegung durch höheren Vorbau und gekröpften Lenker.
Mit dem Hintern habe ich keinerlei Probleme, auch nicht mit einem SLR XP. Den finde ich sogar superbequem  .
Allerdings habe ich irgendwie den Eindruck, dass ich mich in einem tiefen Leistungsloch befinde. Kondition ist zwar in Ordnung, nur die Kraft ist wie weggeblasen  . Was nützt es schon, wenn man über sechs Stunden fahren kann, aber am ersten Berg schon nicht mehr mitkommt. Ob ich wohl alt werde?  
Und mein Knie ist auch noch nicht ganz wieder da, wo es hingehört  .

Da könnten wir doch glatt einen Invalisenthread aufmachen  .

MfG,
Armin


----------



## Enrgy (23. August 2004)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> Da könnten wir doch glatt einen Invalidenthread aufmachen




Den gibts doch schon hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=106095


----------



## hardy_aus_k (23. August 2004)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> ... Allerdings habe ich irgendwie den Eindruck, dass ich mich in einem tiefen Leistungsloch befinde. Kondition ist zwar in Ordnung, nur die Kraft ist wie weggeblasen  . Was nützt es schon, wenn man über sechs Stunden fahren kann, aber am ersten Berg schon nicht mehr mitkommt. Ob ich wohl alt werde?  Und mein Knie ist auch noch nicht ganz wieder da, wo es hingehört ...


Wahrscheinlich ist Dein Leistungsloch der Zustand, den 90% aller anderen MTB'ler nie erreichen werden   

Das ist eben das Problem der Regeneration, vermute ich. Ich bin da auch ziemlich ratlos, da ich auch ziemlich damit zu kämpfen habe. Aber ich habe mich eben damit abgefunden, dass ich auch mal mindestens zwei Tage Pause machen muss. Nach meinem Alpenevent hat es fast zwei Wochen gedauert, bis ich wieder normal fahren konnte. Ich suche auch noch dem Wundermittel der Regenaration. 

Was hast Du eigentlich Deinem Knie angetan. Das klingt alles nicht richtig lustig. Ich hoffe, dass es nicht etwas richtig schlimmes ist. 



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ... Neben konditionellem Aufbau zeigen sich bei den längeren Tour allerdings, ob Geometrie, Lenker und Sattel sowie der Positionen richtig gewählt wurden. Da die Rahmengeometrie nicht mehr (zerstörungsfrei  ) geändert werden kann, solltest Du Dein Augenmerk mal auf Lenker und Sattel richten. Seitdem ich mir einen breiteren gekröpften Downhill-Lenker, ergonomische BioGrips-Lenkergriffe und einen etwas breiteren MTB-Sattel Looking geholt habe, ist Ruhe. Keine eingeschlafenen Hände, oder müden und/oder verspannten Nacken sowie schäfchenweiches Streichelgefühl am Po ...


Lenker, Sattel und Vorbau werde ich demnächst austauschen. *on any sunday* hat schon festgestellt, dass die Geometrie nicht für mich geeignet ist. Mit dem Sattel werde ich demnächst nochmal einen Versuch unternehmen. Zur Zeit fahre ich den Fluid von Sella Italia. Die eingeschlafenen Finger sind seit der Nutzung der BioGrips tatsächlich Geschichte.



			
				juchu schrieb:
			
		

> ... Wie wär's denn mit einer Tagestour, z.B. einer Ringwall-Tour? Vier Stunden vor der großen Pause, und vier Stunden nach der großen Pause ...


Garantiert nicht !!!

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## on any sunday (23. August 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> 
> Heute ist der Meister der Feierabendrunden von dem bösen Mann aus Esch auf den Boden der Realität zurückgeholt worden. Das waren dann 66 Kilomter bei mehr als 1200 Höhenmeter. Und es war einfach absolut am Leistungslimet.
> Gruß
> Hardy



Eine etwas andere Darstellung des Veranstalters:

3 wackere Ritter, der edle Michael von Esch mit seinem Schildknappen Hardy von Nachbar und Thomas uss Nippes  ,  trafen sich am Tag des Herrn in Satzvey, um sich in der edlen Kunst des Alurossreitens zu versuchen. Leider mußte das Ross von Thomas zum Bikeschmied und er ritt ein Stahlross, das an Alter selbst den antiken Indiandergott ausstach. Mittels neumodischen Teufelzeug,auch GPS genannt, sollte eine Wegstrecke der Edlen von der Tomburg erstritten werden.

Nach leichten Anlaufschwierigkeiten, wie gesagt, Teufelszeug , wurde der rechte Weg eingeschlagen. Der Edle aus Nippes äußerte noch missächtliche Anmerkungen über ein Aluroß, das wohlige Geräusche unter dem Edlen aus Esch machte. Dies sollte sich bitter rächen.

Dank der himmlischen Führung wurden alle wohlmundenen Fußwege, erquickliche Aufhügel und Daunhügel gefunden. Insgesamt eine höchst erbauliche Runde über die lieblichen Erhebungen der barschen Eifel. Nur das Roß des Edlen aus Nippes versuchte sich der vielzahnigen Rollen an seinem Hinterteil zu entledigen, fast mit Erfolg.    Aus Rücksicht auf sein Roß entschied sich deshalb der edle Thomas, seine Wege wieder Richtung der Feste Satzvey zu lenken.

In der Heimstatt des schrecklichen Barden Heino von der Trauerweide,  sollte eigentlich eine Labung stattfinden. Aber der Knappe Hardy wollte seine Leiden so schnell wie möglich hinter sich bringen und verweigerte deswegen wohlfeiles Backwerk der ansässigen Handwerksleut. Eine Rast wäre aber sicherlich erbaulich gewesen!  So wurde wohlgemut die restliche Wegstrecke von 20 2Pfundmeter erobert. 

Der edle Michael möchte seinem Knappen von Nachbar Respekt zollen, mehr Taler in seinen Beutel wird es aber nicht geben.  

Allerdings möchte er erneut daran erinnern, das er noch ein wohlfeiles Zaumzeug für das Roß seinen Knappen bereithält. Das könnte die Leiden des jungen Hardys verringern.

Gehabt euch wohl

Michael von Esch


----------



## JürgenK (23. August 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Den gibts doch schon hier:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=106095




Der ist wirklich gut,


die sprechen mir aus der Seele. Man altert ja so schnell auf dem Bike!!!  

Man sollte sich vielleicht mehr schonen und auch mal berhoch schieben???


----------



## Enrgy (23. August 2004)

@ any sunday

schöner Bericht! Um´s mal mit Deinen Worten zu versuchen:

Aufgrund üblen bodenlosen Schlamms, der mich, Teufelsreiter der Energie zu Langenfeld, und auch mein gutes dänisches Aluminiumroß vor einer Woche in ähnlichem Gemarkungen zwischen dem weißen Gottestempel zu Effelsberg und den Höhen der furchterregenden Tomburg gnadenlos überfiel....

bin ich dann doch nicht mitgefahren.  




			
				JürgenK schrieb:
			
		

> Man sollte sich vielleicht mehr schonen und auch mal berhoch schieben???



Damit habe ich schon vor 6 Jahren angefangen (mit Schieben meine ich).
Zuerst in größeren Abschnitten auf der Tour zum Mt. Pizzocolo (Gardasee), wo sich über längere Zeit Steigungen von 20% und mehr finden. 
Da war ich aber eigentlich noch fit. Inzwischen hab ich keine Hemmungen mehr, auch hier bei uns mal abzusteigen. Im 7GB finden sich so einige leckere Steigungen, die hätte ich vor 10 Jahren versucht hochzuhüpfen. Aber nun, nicht nur 10 Jahre später sondern auch 10kg schwerer...
lassen wir das...

PS: Für morgen seh ich schon schwarz, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes. Wetter hat sich wohl wieder auf den üblichen Driß eingeschossen.


----------



## dingeling69 (23. August 2004)

hi engry,

ich finde es super, dass hier im forum einige feierabendrunden in ihrem heimatrevier anbieten - vielen dank hierfür schon. ich selbst wohne in sprockhövel, elfringhauser schweiz also, werde wahrscheinlich demnächst mal ähnliches anbieten.

wenn ich es morgen zeitlich von der arbeit schaffe, würde ich gerne mitbiken, bike liegt auf jeden fall schon im auto ;-).

nun aber noch eine kleine frage, da ich eure touren bzw. anforderungen technischerseits noch nicht so richtig einschätzen kann. was sind bei dir "schwierigere abfahrten" - komm ich da normal runter, wenn ich auch normale singeltrails in den alpne fahren kann - dort fahr ich in der regel von drei leistungstufen die mittlere (ich schieb auch zur not  oder hab ihr morgen die fahrprofis versammelt ???

vielen dank im voraus, evt. bis morgen, hoffen wir auf annehmbares wetter - stefan


----------



## zippi (24. August 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Eine etwas andere Darstellung des Veranstalters:
> 
> 
> Gehabt euch wohl
> ...



Wunderbare Mär!  Sagt mal, Herr von Esch, verschlägt es euch öfter auf Ritterfestspiele, oder arbeitest Du im Museum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (24. August 2004)

@zippi

Unser Freund aus Esch hat einfach zu oft zu wenig Sauerstoff in großer Höhe bekommen   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## mikkael (24. August 2004)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Wunderbare Mär!  Sagt mal, Herr von Esch, verschlägt es euch öfter auf Ritterfestspiele, oder arbeitest Du im Museum?


Ich habe letztes Jahr die Ritterspiele der Burg Satzvey angeschaut. Es war faszinierend! 
Leider war 'Hardy' damals nicht dabei. 

Was die Faszination angeht, kurze bescheidene Bemerkung zur Sache: 
Zur Zeit lese ich die Beiträge (Superliga, Kreisliga, Anfänger usw. wohin man schaut) hier im Forum. Wie ausgelutschte Lieder aus den 'Billboard-Charts', geht mir ehrlich gesagt ein Teil der Begeisterung verloren, wenn fast pausenlos ins Abseits philosophiert wird. Ich sehe das Biken u.a. auch als ein Abenteuer, nicht 'nur' als Leistungssport, wofür man konditionell und technisch leistungsfähig sein muss um dieses Abenteuer gänzlich geniessen zu können. Es gibt eine grobe Klassifierung (leicht-mittel-schwer) mit viel Toleranz bzw. Kompromissen, das hat bisher ganz gut ausgereicht und sollte auch in der Zukunft so sein.

Keep cool! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## Enrgy (24. August 2004)

dingeling69 schrieb:
			
		

> ...nun aber noch eine kleine frage, da ich eure touren bzw. anforderungen technischerseits noch nicht so richtig einschätzen kann. was sind bei dir "schwierigere abfahrten" - komm ich da normal runter, wenn ich auch normale singeltrails in den alpne fahren kann - dort fahr ich in der regel von drei leistungstufen die mittlere (ich schieb auch zur not  oder hab ihr morgen die fahrprofis versammelt ???



Fahrprofis sind wir alle nicht. Es gibt aber hier ein paar Ecken, die dem "Normalbiker" schon Kopfzerbrechen bereiten und die er besser schieben sollte.
Falls die Tour stattfindet und du mitfährst, werde ich dich natürlich vorher warnen, wann es besser ist, den Sattel runterzustellen oder gar zu Fuß zu gehen...

Gruß enrgy


----------



## juchhu (24. August 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @zippi
> 
> Unser Freund aus Esch hat einfach zu oft zu wenig Sauerstoff in großer Höhe bekommen
> 
> ...


In Köln-Esch liegt übrigens der einzige imaginäre Berg Deutschlands mit über 8.000 m über NN.  Die Sauerstoffunterversorgung ist ein allgemein bekanntes Problem in Köln-Esch.  



			
				mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe letztes Jahr die Ritterspiele der Burg Satzvey angeschaut. Es war faszinierend!
> Leider war 'Hardy' damals nicht dabei.
> 
> Was die Faszination angeht, kurze bescheidene Bemerkung zur Sache:
> ...


Ich sag' nur, Einstufung Mittel/Mittel bei Deiner Dhünntalsperrenerstumrundung  

Aber Spass beiseite:

Kritik ist angekommen und wird angenommen.  

Konzentrieren wir uns nun wieder auf das Wesentliche:

Die Gründung eines Komitees zur Festslegung der Kriterien der Megaliga. Wahl eines Statistikwartes und Vereidigung dessen zur Wahrung aller Ergebnisse für die Nachwelt. Auf das Subkultur zur Kultur heranreift.

Sorry, Mist, ist mir doch schon wieder ein kleiner Ausrutscher passiert.  

Wie heißt es so schön: Nur da wo man sich reibt, entsteht Reibungswärme. Und für den einen oder anderen ersetzt es halt die fehlende Nestwärme.  

VG Martin

PS:

Im Vorbergischen leiden einige auch an Sauerstoffmangel. Allerdings wird dies durch längere Postings in diversen Threads ohne regelmäßiges Atmen verursacht.


----------



## zippi (24. August 2004)

Hi Jungens,

zu unserer Tour heute abend:

Warnungen vor Gewitter mit Sturmböen und Starkregen für unser Gebiet!


----------



## juchhu (24. August 2004)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Jungens,
> 
> zu unserer Tour heute abend:
> 
> Warnungen vor Gewitter mit Sturmböen und Starkregen für unser Gebiet!


Moment mal,  ...

In welcher Liga spielen die den? Wenn die vergleichbar mit den Fahrtechnikkurs und/oder Einsteigertour für 'Anfänger' sind, wird's nur ein laues Lüftchen und ein paar Tröpfchen.  

VG Martin


----------



## on any sunday (24. August 2004)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Wunderbare Mär!  Sagt mal, Herr von Esch, verschlägt es euch öfter auf Ritterfestspiele, oder arbeitest Du im Museum?



Werter Herr Zippi aus longusackrus,

ja, jeder meiner formidablen Ausflüge in die kurkölner Weiten ist ein Festspiel und nein, ich fahre nur wohlfeile Exponate aus den Selbigen.   

leicht luftknapp

Michael


----------



## mikkael (24. August 2004)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Warnungen vor Gewitter mit Sturmböen und Starkregen für unser Gebiet!


Schon wieder 'Sauwetter'!  
Ich tu' mir das heute nicht an! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## Enrgy (24. August 2004)

Also hier hat der Regen schon vor 20Min aufgehört, und gleich kommt tatsäschlich die Sonne raus. Von Westen nähern sich auch keine weiteren Regenbänder, ich denke, WIR KÖNNEN ES WAGEN....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JürgenK (24. August 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Also hier hat der Regen schon vor 20Min aufgehört, und gleich kommt tatsäschlich die Sonne raus. Von Westen nähern sich auch keine weiteren Regenbänder, ich denke, WIR KÖNNEN ES WAGEN....




Deine Worte in Gottes Ohren, oder wer da oben war für die Sonne zuständig    


Bis nachher  

Jürgen


----------



## Enrgy (24. August 2004)

JürgenK schrieb:
			
		

> ... wer da oben war für die Sonne zuständig




Es hat sich weibliche Begleitung angekündigt, da will selbst ICH als eingefleischter Schönwetterfahrer nicht wie eine Memme dastehen...  

Und überhaupt, hab eben meine Regierung gefragt, die hat gesagt: F A H R !!

Naja, dann kann sie wenigstens auch mal an den PC...


----------



## juchhu (24. August 2004)

Tach,

sieht gut aus. Meinen Segen habt Ihr.  

Guckst Du hier, selbst über Benelux nix Regenwolke.

http://www.dwd.de/de/WundK/W_aktuell/redirect_Sat_Radar.htm

VG Martin


----------



## Sil (24. August 2004)

War ne superschöne Runde... trotz Matsch und "Huch, da ist ein Loch ;-)"  
Danke!

Bis zum nächsten Mal

Silvia


----------



## hardy_aus_k (24. August 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

da kann ich mich dem vorigen Posting nur anschliessen. Wenn es so weiter geht, werde ich noch Fan des Wuppertals. Ich denke die ganze Sache schreit nach Wiederholung   

Wahrscheinlich wird mir jetzt Unsensibilität und die Grobschlechtigkeit eines Mannes vorgeworfen, aber wo war das Loch   

Mitgefahren aus meiner Sicht der Dinge sind Enrgy, Zippi, Schnucki, Marco, Sil, JürgenK, Dingeling69, Hardy_aus_K, Blake69, [email protected], Restmountain und der ungekrönte Bergkönig der Mittelgebirge Mikkael. Zusammengekommen sind 26 Kilometer bei 620 Höhenmeter. Das war recht anständig.

Und es gabe eine kleine nette Unterhaltung mit Sil, die uns eine neue Perspektive öffnen wird: Nightriding   

Wenn ich es dann richtig verstanden habe, sind beim Nightriding folgende Stilelemente wichtig: 


es muss stockfinster sein

idealerweise ist auch schweinekalt

die Tour führt über technisch einfache Wege

jeder MTB'ler verfügt über ausreichend Licht

am Endpunkt der Tour wartet dann heisser Glühwein

Sollte ich noch etwas vergessen haben sollte, bitte ich um Nachricht.

Dann werde ich mich an die Photos heranbegeben, die ich gleich noch veröffentliche.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## zippi (24. August 2004)

@Angry
It was great! würde der Engländer sagen.

Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich bei so 'ner Dunkelheit und matschigem Boden noch so ätzende Wege fahre, wo auch noch Löcher drin sind  . 

Wir füllen die Löcher demnächst mit Mikkaels elektronischem Zubehör. Dann hat die liebe Seele Ruh'.

Super Lob an unsere beiden Mädels!! Spitze gefahren! Total furchtlos. Wahnsinn! Bin mächtig beeindruckt.

Folgende Szenen haben sich mir in zwielichtiger Trailatmosphäre eingeprägt:

@Schnucki
"alles klar hinter mir,? piep einmal"

@Sil
"Abreißen,...........nicht abbeißen!"+"Huch, da ist ein Loch!" War da überhaupt eins?

@Hardy
schönen Weg haste da zum Schluß aufgetan, bin ich als Besenwagen voll drauf reingefallen.

@Jürgen
Danke für's Heimbringen.

Fotos schaff' ich heute nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (24. August 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

die Photos sind nun bearbeitet und eingestellt. Mit einem Klick auf das Photo kommt Ihr dann in die entsprechende Gallerie:





Gruß
Hardy


----------



## dingeling69 (24. August 2004)

ave,

kann mich nur anschliessen, eine sehr nette und gute runde mit sehr angenehmen und netten leuten - schreit nach einer wiederholung ...

... der besondere dank gilt natürlich engry für´s guiding ;-), danke nochmal !

salve - stefan


----------



## Blake69 (25. August 2004)

Moin Freunde des Biken!

Wie ich sehe haben sich ja noch gestern Abend einige ausgelassen. Sogar der Hardy hatte noch Zeit nach seinem obligatroischem Ergometertraining apré le grand tour  .

Ich wollte mich auch nochmals bei unserem Führer ("...platz da, der Führer kommt...") Volker bedanken  . Das schreit wirklich nach Wiederholung!

Vor allem haben wir es bei 10 Mann und 2 Frauen geschafft die Fahrt ohne Platten oder Laufradverbiegungen und Verletzungen zu bewältigen! Weiter so  Tja und dann auch noch mal ein dickes Lob an Schnucki und Sil für die Ausdauer mit uns  

Also haut rein + bis denne,

Jörg


----------



## mikkael (25. August 2004)

Geile Runde, geile Photos, Hardy! 

Dank 'Alles-fahrbar-Enrgy' (und seinem Co-Acrobat äähm -Guide 'Treppen-Zippi') war alles 'sichtbare' und anschliessend 'unsichtbare' fahrbar! Es hat uns allen sehr gefreut, dass Hardy nach langer langer Suche seinen Ersatzschlauch doch gefunden hat.  

Tja, so oder so: Licht ist demnächst pflicht, so schaut's aus!

VG Mikkael


----------



## Sil (25. August 2004)

Also: Die Nightrideplanung hört sich schonmal bombastisch an... Zum Vorgeschmack: 
Nightride in Timmendorf 

@ "AllenichtLochSeher": Dann is ja gut, dass ich da war, Ihr wärd dann ja wohl in der Dunkelheit gleich rein gedonnert ;-)... war ungefähr nen Rad breit und ein halbes Rad tief, also ideal zum "ÜberdenLenkergehen" ;-) (...auch, wenn ich mir jetzt wieder Hohn und Spott einhandle ;-))))...)

CU
Silvia


----------



## talybont (25. August 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, so oder so: Licht ist demnächst pflicht, so schaut's aus!


So ist es. Und am Besten gleich eine Tauchlampe, weil es ja nicht trockener werden wird.  

MfG,
Armin


----------



## juchhu (25. August 2004)

Sil schrieb:
			
		

> Also: Die Nightrideplanung hört sich schonmal bombastisch an... Zum Vorgeschmack:
> Nightride in Timmendorf
> 
> @ "AllenichtLochSeher": Dann is ja gut, dass ich da war, Ihr wärd dann ja wohl in der Dunkelheit gleich rein gedonnert ;-)... war ungefähr nen Rad breit und ein halbes Rad tief, also ideal zum "ÜberdenLenkergehen" ;-) (...auch, wenn ich mir jetzt wieder Hohn und Spott einhandle ;-))))...)
> ...


Danke für den schönen Thread- und Bilderhinweis.

Auch wenn ich nachfolgendes auch noch nicht Mal ansatzweise gemacht habe, hier noch mal einer meiner Lieblingsvideos

http://www.vertriders.com/clips/blair_bike_ks.wmv

Ich bekomme alleine vom Zusehen einen Adrenalinflash, GEIL,GEIL.

DUNKELHEIT, WINTER, WIR KOMMEN  

VG Martin


----------



## Goldfisch (25. August 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bekomme alleine vom Zusehen einen Adrenalinflash, GEIL,GEIL.
> 
> DUNKELHEIT, WINTER, WIR KOMMEN



Na gut, lieber Martin - soweit zum Downhill. Uphill machen wir dann schiebenderweise mit SPD-Schuhen (Spike-Pedale ;-)


----------



## juchhu (25. August 2004)

Goldfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Na gut, lieber Martin - soweit zum Downhill. Uphill machen wir dann schiebenderweise mit SPD-Schuhen (Spike-Pedale ;-)


S c h e i s s  auf den Uphill, bei dem Downhill und deren Fahrkünste hast Du soviel Adrenalin Blut, da kannst auch Dein Bike hochtragen, und glaubst und fühlst, Du hätt'st ein Puky-Fahrrädchen auf'em Rücken.  (Zumindest die ersten Meter  )

VG Martin


----------



## mikkael (25. August 2004)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> So ist es. Und am Besten gleich eine Tauchlampe, weil es ja nicht trockener werden wird.


Für mich sicherlich in doppelter Hinsicht sehr interessant! 

Spaß bei Seite, Armin, was würdest Du mir empfehlen? Cateye ist es zwar für die Strasse (Waldautobahn, Wege die man kennt usw.) ok, aber ich will so etwas wie das was Du letztens drauf hattest.

VG Mikkael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (25. August 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Spaß bei Seite, Armin, was würdest Du mir empfehlen? Cateye ist es zwar für die Strasse (Waldautobahn, Wege die man kennt usw.) ok, aber ich will so etwas wie das was Du letztens drauf hattest.


Nur das meine Funzel Eigenbau ist  :
# 10 Watt Halogen-Deckenfluter mit 10° Abstrahlungswinkel
# 50er Abflussrohr und passende Muffe zum Verschrauben (Lampe wird von Muffe auf das Rohr geklemmt)
# 8 Zellen Sanyo RC 2400
# dazu Verkabelung nach Gusto
# Lenkerhalter von alter Billigfunzel (mit Epoxidharz verpappt)
# Ladergerät
Wenn man das alles kaufen muss, wird es zu teuer (besonders Akkus und Ladegerät). Ich mache auch Modellflug und habe den Kram sowieso da liegen. Aber so ein Akku kostet halt gut 50 Euro, von einem wirklich guten Ladegerät ganz zu schweigen.
Vorteil für mich: Standartkomponenten verfügbar, heller als Mirage, mit beschriebenem Akku längere Brenndauer, Akku ist leichter und in 25 Minuten geladen, hat man selbst gebaut  
Nachteile: teuer für den Neueinstieg, nicht spritzwasserfest (OK, hat Moitzfeld klaglos überstanden, also doch besser als ich dachte), Optik

Deshalb meine Empfehlung: SIGMA Mirage!
Kostet so um die 30 Euro ohne Fernlicht und 50 Euro mit. Aber das Fernlicht braucht man nicht. Mir war die in Duisburg auch so hell genug!
Vorteile: Günstig, spritzwassergeschützt, einfach zu montieren, brennt zwei Stunden (mit etwas Holz auch länger  )
Nachteile: schwerer Bleiakku, das mittgelieferte Ladegerät ist wohl nicht gerade der Hit, lange Ladedauer

Alle anderen (Lupine und so) sind mit Sicherheit heller und besser, aber auch vile teurer.

MfG,
Armin


----------



## juchhu (25. August 2004)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Alle anderen (Lupine und so) sind mit Sicherheit heller und besser, aber auch vile teurer.
> 
> ...


In Sinne von 'nicht nur sondern auch', als preisliche Alternative zu einem Lupine-Helm-Spot:

http://www.bdel.com/gear/lightware/spaceshot2.php

Wenn's morgen nicht regnet, dann könnt Ihr sie bewundern.

Es ist eine Spaceshot 2 von Black Diamond, eine Hybridlampe. 8,4 V - 9,6 V Xenon-Kopflampe mit zusätzlicher 6V-LED-Backup (ca. 15 m und 100 h). Batteriepack über Kabel separat im Rucksack zu verstauen. Bei dem ca. 10W-Leuchtmittel ca. 140m Leuchtweite und ca. 2,5 h Brenndauer. Bei der beiliegenden 5W-Leuchtmittel ca. 100m und ca. 4h Brenndauer. Softstart und Reserveanzeige durch IC. Werte mit 6 AA mit 1,2V und 2.3 Ah ermittelt. Kostenpunkt ca. 70-80 

VG Martin


----------



## Enrgy (25. August 2004)

So, nun muß ich mich ja auchmal melden und die Tour gestern nochmal kurz zusammenfassen:

Wie hardy schon gepostet hat, sind tatsächlich stattliche 12 BikerInnen zusammengekommen. Damit hatte ich garnicht gerechnet, da ich den Termin erst spät eingestellt habe.
Bei der Anfahrt gabs kleinere Problemchen (woher soll ich wissen, daß DEA nun SHELL ist...), doch mit "leichter" Verspätung konnte die ungeduldige Meute endlich losgelassen werden.

Zu Beginn gleich mal ein kurzer Teer-Steilstich, um den Einstieg in den Nesselrath-Trail zu finden. Hier wurden alle auf den nächsten 500m mit entsprechender Erd-Tarnung versehen, soll ja keiner sauber wieder heimkommen!
Nächstes Ziel war dann der 1. Aussichtspilz oberhalb von Fähr, wo auch das Gruppenfoto mit Hardys 40 Jahre alter Digicam entstand.

Abwärts gings dann ins Herzbachtal, um auf der gegenüber liegenden Seite den Leidetrail ins Visier zu nehmen. Hier wollte uns auch der einzige Schauer ärgern, doch das Laubdach hat gehalten und wir blieben weitestgehend trocken. Außerdem hatten wir die Flucht nach vorn, sprich den Downhill Richtung Glüder angetreten.

Unten an der Wupperbrücke wurde dann "demokratisch" bestimmt, daß auf dem Rückweg Richtung Wipperaue auch noch der Pfaffenberg mit dem oberen Teil des schönen Kottentrails bezwungen werden sollte.
Hier auf der Abfahrt hat Schnucki wahre Größe bewiesen und diese wirklich nicht einfache Steilrinne bezwungen. Absoluter Räääspäääkkkt, voll krass, ALDE! Du hast Dir hiermit dein uneingeschränktes Wupperberge-Downhilldiplom erkämpft!
Der Rest der Abfahrt bestand dann nur noch aus kleineren Kehren und nebenbei aus ca. 50 Treppenstufen, die wieder für einiges Kopfschütteln sorgten.   

Um wieder etwas festeren Boden an die Reifen zu lassen, gings über normalen Feldweg aufwärts zur Burg Hohenscheid.
Langsam wurde es duster, wie man nach der Einfahrt in den Wald in Vockert sehen (oder auch nicht) konnte. Es war aber noch nicht dunkel genug, deshalb wurde nochmals Rast am 2. Aussichtspilz gemacht.

Nahezu ohne Licht gings nun noch auf den abschließenden Trecker-Trail, der sowieso nur zur Hälfte gefahren werden sollte. Irgendwo im Dickicht hat wohl Hardy den Anschluß an Marco, dingegling69 und mich verloren, und eine auch von mir noch nicht genutzte Variante gewählt, um zielsicher schleunigst ins Tal zu kommen. Alle anderen selbstverständlich hinterher, auch mein lieber Co-Guide "Treppen-zippi" hatte keine Chance mehr, den Downhilldrang der Gang aufzuhalten. 
So warteten wir drei am Ende des Trails eine ganze Weile, ich fuhr nochmal bis zum Einsteig zurück, doch keine Gruppe zu finden. Wir haben uns dann entschlossen, den einzigen existierenden Abzweig zu nehmen, wo sich scheinbar auch einige frische Bremsspuren fanden. Die Variante heißt somit ab sofort "Hardy-Trail". 

Über Teer gings dann die letzten paar Km zügig zurück zum Parkplatz, wo natürlich der Rest schon wartete.

Danke nochmal an alle Teilnehmer und natürlich meine Co-Guide Dirk alias "Treppen-zippi", ihr habt euch prima gehalten, trotz einiger heftigerer Abschnitte. 
Besonderes Lob natürlich an unsere Damen Sil + Schnucki, ihr seid echt klasse!  

Eine ähnliche Tour können wir sicherlich im Herbst mal Samstags oder Sonntags probieren, dann auch etwas länger, bis Müngsten oder so.

Unten noch zur Vervollständigung mein Höhenprofil.


Bis zur nächsten Tour,
Gruß Volker


----------



## hardy_aus_k (25. August 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

auch wenn es weh tut, ich möchte die für heute geplante Feierabendrunde "Glessener Höhen" absagen   

Sollte *kitesun* das Tourguiding übernehmen, kann sie natürlich trotzdem stattfinden.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## kitesun (25. August 2004)

werde um 18.00 am Parkplatz in Dansweiler sein

kitesun

P.S. Hardy, was ist los ? Schwächelst du ?


----------



## hardy_aus_k (25. August 2004)

@kitesun

Da packt mich nun doch mein sportlicher Ehrgeiz   

Ich werde auch um 18.00 Uhr am Parkplatz erscheinen   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## kitesun (25. August 2004)

Hardy,

und dann sind wir da die Einzigen...

Ein Leben als Guide ist schon beschwerlich

Respekt das du das immer machst, ich hätte da Probleme mit

Frank


----------



## JürgenK (25. August 2004)

Dann melde ich mich auch mal, als Letzter.
War eine schöne Tour gestern, vielleicht etwas dunkel zum Schluß.
Nette Leute (ich war ja auch dabei)   und vor allem trotz 12 Personen keine Panne und kein ernster Sturz.   

Diese, dann etwas verlängerte Tour, sollten wir mal am Wochenende wiederholen.

Bis zum nächstenmal

Jürgen


----------



## mikkael (25. August 2004)

JürgenK schrieb:
			
		

> Diese, dann etwas verlängerte Tour, sollten wir mal am Wochenende wiederholen.


Am Wochenende wär' ich dabei! 

@talybont
gerade wollte ich dich fragen was 5W bedeutet (wie viel man damit sehen kann usw.), habe ich das hier entdeckt!..



Mikkael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JürgenK (25. August 2004)

Super Bilder Hardy, hab ich mir gerade angesehen.   
Muß nur noch ein paar Tage üben die Dinger runterzuladen.   

Man kann ja nicht alles können.

Da bin ich mal gespannt auf die Videonacht von Zippi  

Wie ist denn das Interesse an ´ner ähnlichen Tour am WE.
Muß sich nur noch ein Guide finden mit Charme und Durchsetzungsvermögen.


----------



## Enrgy (25. August 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> .. habe ich das hier entdeckt!...



Dann sieh dir mal bitte auch die Preise an! 
PS: ja, das sind EURO, nicht Lira!   

http://www.lupine.de/de/bestellen/index.php


----------



## mikkael (25. August 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Dann sieh dir mal bitte auch die Preise an! PS: ja, das sind EURO, nicht Lira!


Absoluter wahnsinn, nicht wahr? Wie kann eine Bikelampe so teuer sein?

Äähm, mein Beitrag hatte eher die Absicht den Unterschied zwischen 5W und meiner Cateye Lampe festzustellen als mir eine 'Lupine-Star-Wars-Beamer' zuzulegen um mit E.T. Kontakt aufzunehmen. 

VG Mikkael


----------



## juchhu (25. August 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Absoluter wahnsinn, nicht wahr? Wie kann eine Bikelampe so teuer sein?
> 
> Äähm, mein Beitrag hatte eher die Absicht den Unterschied zwischen 5W und meiner Cateye Lampe festzustellen als mir eine 'Lupine-Star-Wars-Beamer' zuzulegen um mit E.T. Kontakt aufzunehmen.
> 
> VG Mikkael


Deswegen mein Posting. Guckt Euch einfach mal meine Spaceshot2 an.

http://www.bdel.com/gear/lightware/spaceshot2.php

Ich war letztes Jahr im Februar (Geburtstag) auf 'am überlegen', was ich als zusätzliche Headlampe nehmen soll. Aber Lupine-Preise sind einfach jenseits von Gut und Böse, selbst wenn man die hervorragende Qualität würdigt.

Bei 9,6V Akkuset (entweder 8 x 1,2V Einzel-AA-Akkus oder verschweißt) hat das Ding ca. 10W und eine Brenndauer von ca. 2,5 h. Und das Ganze für 70-80 , allerdings zuzüglich Akkus und Ladegerät.

Als Stationäre Lampe am Bike verweise ich auf die Selbstbauthreads im TechTalk-Forum Elektronik, da sind wahre Meister und Könner am Werk. Komplette Selbstbausysteme mit gleichen bzw. ähnlichen Leistungseigenschaften wie Lupine-System für ein Bruchteil dessen Kosten.

Der Königforst bietet sich Night- bzw. Winterriding an. Je nach Gruppenzusammensetzung können wahlweise im westlichen und/oder Zentralbereich Forstautobahnen und mehr oder minder befestigte Wege gefahren werden. Im Ostteil hin zu Untereschbach und Hoffnungsthal können normale bis schwierige Singletrails gefahren werden. Und sofern man sich weiter nach Osten orientiert, bietet das Gebiet um den Lüderich herum, alles was das Herz begehrt.

Lust auf Nightriding? JA, JA, JA. Wer ist mit dabei?

VG Martin


----------



## on any sunday (25. August 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Deswegen mein Posting. Guckt Euch einfach mal meine Spaceshot2 an.
> 
> http://www.bdel.com/gear/lightware/spaceshot2.php
> 
> ...



Jawohl, hier, melde mich zur verschärften Nachtwanderung mit dem Mättes im KingForest. Habe in den letzten Jahren öfters mit einem Kumpel aus Kalk des nachtens den Königsforst unsicher gemacht. Der hat sich allerdings jetzt auf`s Reiseradeln verlegt, er ist sozusagen verhardyt.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## peppaman (25. August 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> ... einem Kumpel aus Kalk des nachtens den Königsforst unsicher gemacht. Der hat sich allerdings jetzt auf`s Reiseradeln verlegt, er ist sozusagen verhardyt.
> 
> Grüsse
> 
> Michael



waaas, reiseradeln??


mein akku ist aufgeladen und wartet auf den nächsten 2stündigen einsatz.


wann, wo?


gruß
aus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zippi (25. August 2004)

Hier noch meine besch........eidenen Fotos. Es liegt am Dämmerlicht.

Um die Videoclips zu posten, brauch ich noch 'nen  guten gif animator. Bin da immer noch auf der Suche.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (25. August 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

ein Event auf die Beine zu stellen, macht immer noch am meisten Spaß, wenn sich mehrere an der Organisation beteiligen. 

*Juchhu* sollten wir dann für die Streckenführung verpflichtungen. Ich denke, dass der Königsforst schon ein ideales Revier für ein Nightriding ist. Dann sollten wir auch dort starten. *Juchhu* bleibt es dann überlassen, eine Strecke festzulegen.

Wir sollten dann direkt auch einen Termin, Startzeit und Dauer festlegen. Auch da schlage ich vor, dass *juchhu* sich in drei oder vier Wochen einen Termin ausguckt und dann eine Fahrgemeinschaft einträgt (aber bitte keinen Donnerstag, da ich dort fast immer Meisterschaftsspiele habe).

Das zu dem Thema, dass es meisten Spaß macht, wenn sich mehrere an der Organisation beteiligen   

Naja, so ganz alleine können wir *juchhu* nicht lassen. Deshalb kümmere ich mich dann um den Glühwein oder sonstige Getränke. 

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## juchhu (25. August 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Jawohl, hier, melde mich zur verschärften Nachtwanderung mit dem Mättes im KingForest. Habe in den letzten Jahren öfters mit einem Kumpel aus Kalk des nachtens den Königsforst unsicher gemacht. Der hat sich allerdings jetzt auf`s Reiseradeln verlegt, er ist sozusagen verhardyt.
> 
> Grüsse
> 
> Michael


Soweit ich des Kölschen als Immie (trotz urkölscher Eltern  ) mächtig bin, ist Mättes die Abkürzung für Mat(t)hias. Auch ein schöner Name.  

Mir wäre aber lieber 'Maatin' (Vokaldoppelung und ohne 'r') oder wie ich liebvoll genannt werden: ERKLÄRBÄR   

AUF ZUM WILDSCHWEINJAGEN! HALLALI

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (25. August 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> ein Event auf die Beine zu stellen, macht immer noch am meisten Spaß, wenn sich mehrere an der Organisation beteiligen.
> 
> *Juchhu* sollten wir dann für die Streckenführung verpflichtungen. Ich denke, dass der Königsforst schon ein ideales Revier für ein Nightriding ist. Dann sollten wir auch dort starten. *Juchhu* bleibt es dann überlassen, eine Strecke festzulegen.


Danke, Danke, für die Ehrung vom Meister der Feierabendtouren. Ich bin ganz gerührt und weiß garnicht was ich sagen, äh, schreiben soll.  

Schluß mit der Gefühlsduselei!  

Her mit den harten Fakten:

Wieviele km und hm? Streckenführung mit oder ohne Singletrails? Ausrichtung für welche Liga  ? Startzeit?

Als Startpunkt schlage ich den Technologiepark-Parkplatz der Feierabendtour von 17.08.2004 vor. Drei PKW-Minuten (wenn's so lange dauert?!) von der A4 AS Moitzfeld (20) entfernt. Ausreichend Parkplätze für viele Teilnehmer vorhanden.



			
				hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sollten dann direkt auch einen Termin, Startzeit und Dauer festlegen. Auch da schlage ich vor, dass *juchhu* sich in drei oder vier Wochen einen Termin ausguckt und dann eine Fahrgemeinschaft einträgt (aber bitte keinen Donnerstag, da ich dort fast immer Meisterschaftsspiele habe).
> 
> Das zu dem Thema, dass es meisten Spaß macht, wenn sich mehrere an der Organisation beteiligen
> 
> ...


NUR ZUR INFO: ICH MAG KEIN BIER, AUCH KEIN WARMES !!!  

Apropo Meisterschaft: Was den für Spiele?  

Postet mal, wer mit GARMIN-GPS mitfahren würde? Die Jungs erhalten dann vorab per Mail die ROUTE als Co-Guide, falls das Ganze sich zu einem Massenevent entwickelt! 

Ich möchte hier da nochmal an die Zuteilung von Flügelmännern erinnern, damit niemand verloren geht.  Wäre im Kingforrest zu dieser Jahreszeit kurz unterhalb der Baumgrenze nicht ungefährlich, da dort wieder 'Wölfe und Bären' gesichtet wurden.  

VG Martin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (25. August 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

heute hat auch eine Tour stattgefunden und es war wieder einmal ein lehrreiche Tour. Kaum zu glauben, aber mit 57 kann man noch richtig gut die Berge hochfahren, zumindestens Toni. Er hat uns am Berg alles abverlangt. Berab hatten wir in seinem Heimatrevier keine Chance.

Heute waren dann GuidoM, Kitesun, eben bereits erwähnter Toni und ich (nach eindringlicher Ermahnung von kitesun) zusammengekommen, um dem Wetter und den Glessener Höhen zu trotzen. Erstaunlicherweise brauchten wir dem Wetter nicht zu trotzen. Die Glessener Höhen haben uns 26 Kilometer bei 300 Höhenmetern abverlangt:





Bei folgendem Bild achtet mal darauf, wie der Baum oben verläuft (unter Einheimischen auch als der Zauberbaum bekannt). Bemerkenswert auch, dass Toni den Baum bereits seit dem vierten Lebensjahr kennt. Jetzt fangt an zu rechnen:






Gruß
Hardy


----------



## on any sunday (25. August 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Soweit ich des Kölschen als Immie (trotz urkölscher Eltern  ) mächtig bin, ist Mättes die Abkürzung für Mat(t)hias. Auch ein schöner Name.
> 
> Mir wäre aber lieber 'Maatin' (Vokaldoppelung und ohne 'r') oder wie ich liebvoll genannt werden: ERKLÄRBÄR
> 
> ...



Oh pardon, aber ist doch was mit M, egal ob Martin, Matthias, Michael etc., alles das selbe Gesocks.  

Allerdings habe ich mir eben aus Langeweile die Felge meines Nightriders bzw. Winterrades (dieses Jahr also Ganzjahresrad ) angeschaut  , siehe Anlage. Sieht irgendwie nicht mehr so gut aus. Kann man damit noch fahren?  
Keine Qualität mehr , erst 6 Jahre alt und schon durchgebremst. Die werde ich Herrn Mavic auf die Theke knallen, jawohl ja!  

Mit den GPS Track für den königlichen Forst ist eine gute Idee. Hat nur einen Haken; Nachttour!, sprich die Beleuchtung des GPS muß immer an sein und das frisst höllisch Benzin, äh, Strom. Müsste einen Feldversuch machen, wie lange dann die Akkus halten.

Bis die Tage

Mikele


----------



## juchhu (25. August 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Oh pardon, aber ist doch was mit M, egal ob Martin, Matthias, Michael etc., alles das selbe Gesocks.
> 
> Allerdings habe ich mir eben aus Langeweile die Felge meines Nightriders bzw. Winterrades (dieses Jahr also Ganzjahresrad ) angeschaut  , siehe Anlage. Sieht irgendwie nicht mehr so gut aus. Kann man damit noch fahren?
> Keine Qualität mehr , erst 6 Jahre alt und schon durchgebremst. Die werde ich Herrn Mavic auf die Theke knallen, jawohl ja!
> ...


Hab' was an den Augen! Ist es krum?  

VG Martin


----------



## on any sunday (25. August 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Hab' was an den Augen! Ist es krum?
> 
> VG Martin



Ja, Felgen haben meist eine Kreisform!  Nee, man beachte den schwarzen Streifen auf der Bremsflanke, dies ist ein Spalt!


----------



## hardy_aus_k (25. August 2004)

@juchhu

Das erste Nightriding im Königsforst wird eine Auftaktveranstaltung zu hoffentlich vielen Folgeveranstaltungen sein. Grundsätzlich werden die Touren wesentlich moderater sein, als dass was wir bei den normalen Feierabendrunden verantstalten. 

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass wir schon im Halbdunkeln starten (zwischen 19.00 und 20.00 Uhr). Deshalb stellt sich aus meiner Sicht nicht die Frage nach vielen und schwierigen Singletrails. Vielleicht wäre es aber für alle Beteiligten mal interessant, trotzdem mal einen oder zwei Singletrails zu fahren, einfach um Erfahrung zu sammeln.

Zu beachten wäre bei der Streckenführung vielleicht noch, dass wir relativ am Ende an einem lauschigen Plätzchen die Getränke einnehmen können. Ich hoffe mal, dass ich dann nicht literweise Glühwein schleppen muss.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## on any sunday (25. August 2004)

peppaman schrieb:
			
		

> waaas, reiseradeln??
> 
> 
> mein akku ist aufgeladen und wartet auf den nächsten 2stündigen einsatz.
> ...



Don`t panic, du warst nicht gemeint!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (25. August 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> heute hat auch eine Tour stattgefunden und es war wieder einmal ein lehrreiche Tour. Kaum zu glauben, aber mit 57 kann man noch richtig gut die Berge hochfahren, zumindestens Toni. Er hat uns am Berg alles abverlangt. Berab hatten wir in seinem Heimatrevier keine Chance.
> 
> ...



Shit, muß dann wohl meine Tourregeln ergänzen, für alte Männer ist die Erlaubnis der Heimleitung vorzulegen.  Aber da kann mir sicherlich mein Nachbar aushelfen.


----------



## juchhu (25. August 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @juchhu
> 
> Das erste Nightriding im Königsforst wird eine Auftaktveranstaltung zu hoffentlich vielen Folgeveranstaltungen sein. Grundsätzlich werden die Touren wesentlich moderater sein, als dass was wir bei den normalen Feierabendrunden verantstalten.
> 
> ...


Heißt das jetzt, ich bekomme die Kommandogewalt zur alleinigen Planung der Streckenführung? 


Ich darf, äh, ich meine,

ich habe die Ehre und die Pflicht für's Vaterland


den *ROTEN KNOPF* drücken zu können/müssen?


*FEUER FREI NACH EIGENEM ERMESSEN ?!*


*Ah, das Lähben ist schahön!!!  *


*VG Martin*

PS:

Lauschiges Plätzchen, z.B. die KneippBeckenanlage im Königsforst? Könnte aufkommende Katerstimmung vertreiben. Ist allerdings diametral vom Startpunkt entfernt.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (25. August 2004)

@juchhu

... und jetzt noch ein Termin, eine Eintragung in den Fahrgemeinschaften und wir sind alle glücklich und zufrieden   

... und ich kann mit einem Lächeln auf dem Gesicht schlafen gehen   

@on any sunday

Du kannst sagen, was Du willst, aber ich bin mit Toni die Glessener Höhen zwischen 20 und 22 km/h hochgedonnert. Der Junge braucht eher einen Waffenschein als eine Erlaubnis von der Heimleitung   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## juchhu (25. August 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @juchhu
> 
> ... und jetzt noch ein Termin, eine Eintragung in den Fahrgemeinschaften und wir sind alle glücklich und zufrieden
> 
> ...


Was für ein Wochentag, außer donnerstags? Und wann, d.h. in wieviel Wochen? Sollten mindestens zwei Wochen Vorlaufzeit haben, damit alle sich vernünftige Lampen kaufen bzw. bauen können.

Ganz großes Kino guckst Du hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=130227

VG Martin


----------



## on any sunday (25. August 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @juchhu
> 
> ... und jetzt noch ein Termin, eine Eintragung in den Fahrgemeinschaften und wir sind alle glücklich und zufrieden
> 
> ...



Um Toni habe ich mir auch keine Sorgen gemacht!


----------



## hardy_aus_k (26. August 2004)

@juchhu

Ich sehe schon, Du brauchst Orientierung   

Wenn ich dann die freie Wahl habe, schlage ich mal Dienstag, den 21.09.2004, als Termin vor. Alles andere bleibt Dir überlassen. Den Glühwein bekommen wir schon da hin, wo wir ihn brauchen.

Mit der Beleuchtung haben dann alle genug Vorlauf. Ich werde mir dann bei H&S die Sigma Mirage ohne Zusatzleuchte bestellen. Das ist eben das "Rund um Sorglos"-Paket.

Ich spiele übrigens Tischtennis, wobei ich mich ziemlich am Ende meiner nie dagewesenen Karriere befinde.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## kitesun (26. August 2004)

zur Tour gestern abend:

trotzdem war Hardy der Erste oben am Berg. Von Bergschwäche würde ich hier nicht mehr reden. Da haben uns die alten Männer schön abgehängt  

kitesun


----------



## GuidoM (26. August 2004)

Jetzt gebe ich auch noch meinen Senf dazu:

Es war eine sehr schöne Tour und zudem meine erste!
Außerdem hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass man in/um Köln doch so viel Spaß haben kann und am Berg seine Meister kennenlernt (Gruß an Toni mit seinem 20er Ritzel und Hardy)

Vielleicht zeigt uns Kitesun nächstes Mal auch die Umgebung der Quarzgrube westlich von Frechen/Buschbell.

Schöne Grüße
Guido, der sich nun noch um einen Akku für seine Lampe kümmern muss.


----------



## juchhu (26. August 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @juchhu
> 
> Ich sehe schon, Du brauchst Orientierung
> 
> ...


21.09.2004, Dienstag, also gut.

Werde bis Ende der Woche die Streckenführung ausarbeiten und die Beschreibung sowie Voraussetzungen formulieren und in die Fahrgemeinschaft eintragen.

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GuidoM (26. August 2004)

Schade, am 21.09. bin ich noch im Urlaub. Muss ich wohl oder übel auf die nächste Tour warten...   

Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß

Gruß Guido


----------



## kitesun (26. August 2004)

@GuidoM

Hardy hat für nächsten Dienstag eine Tour in Burscheid eingestellt. Ist bestimmt wieder Klasse. Fahr doch mit.

Bzgl. der Tour nach Buschbell können wir uns ja mal zu zweit treffen. Schick dir mal eine PM.

Frank


----------



## Enrgy (26. August 2004)

@ any sunday

mit Ceramic wär das nicht passiert...


----------



## GuidoM (26. August 2004)

kitesun schrieb:
			
		

> @GuidoM
> Hardy hat für nächsten Dienstag eine Tour in Burscheid eingestellt. Ist bestimmt wieder Klasse. Fahr doch mit.
> Frank



Hab mich mal eingetragen...    

Gruß Guido


----------



## hardy_aus_k (26. August 2004)

@on any sunday

Wusstest Du übrigens, dass die vorlautesten Forumsmitglieder beim Nightriding die schwersten Rücksäcke mit den Getränken bekommen und dass sie sich den ganzen Abend mit den netten MTB'lerinnen nicht unterhalten dürfen   

Denke mal darüber nach !

@kitesun, guidoM

Es ist einfach süß, wenn sich zwei Menschen finden. Es wäre aber noch süßer, wenn sie an ihrem Glück auch andere teilhaben lassen würden   

Also, meine Lieben: denkt immer daran, dass auch andere MTB'ler Interesse an den Aktivitäten haben! Wenn Ihr ohnehin unterwegs seid, dann gebt es doch bitte bekannt. Ihr werdet immer dankbare MTB'ler finden, die sich anschliessen. Ausserdem, kann man über die Stunts anderer MTB'ler immer noch am besten lachen    

Wenn Ihr natürlich lieber zu zweit Kuscheln wolltet, dann ist das natürlich in Ordnung. Immerhin leben wir in Köln, da haben wir dann Verständnis und die notwendige Toleranz !

@juchhu

Dann wäre das auch geklärt. Es bleibt Dir dann vorbehalten den 1. Königsforst-Nightride offiziell auszurufen   

@All

Die nächste Feierabendrunde ist dann ausgeschrieben. Bei genauerem Hinsehen werden Ihr vernommen haben, dass wir nach der Runde noch nach Blecher fahren, um dort ein Eis oder Kaffee zu trinken.

Ich fände es nett, wenn der eine oder andere vielleicht Zeit hätte, sich anzuschliessen. Also denkt dann daran, Ersatzklamotten mitzunehmen.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Sil (26. August 2004)

Kann man Eis auch trinken? ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (26. August 2004)

Sil schrieb:
			
		

> ... Kann man Eis auch trinken? ;-) ...



Eigentlich nur, wenn es geschmolzen ist. 

Um nun vorzubeugen, dass hier ganz findige Köpfe sagen, dass wenn Eis geschmolzen ist, es kein Eis mehr ist, möchte ich nur darauf hinweisen, dass ich hier Speiseeis meine, das natürlich schmelzen kann.

Ich denke da jetzt ganz besonders an unsere Oberlehrer, bösartige Nachbarn oder Bergkönige ! 

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## kitesun (26. August 2004)

@hardy

wie steht "Mann" denn jetzt da nach so einem Outing ? Na ja, jetzt weiß es ja jeder und man muß nichts mehr verheimlichen. So lebt es sich bestimmt befreiter  

Problem ist einfach, daß man als Guide für soviel sorgen muß (Parkplatz, Toiletten, Verpflegung, Erste Hilfe, Trailpflege usw.). Das können nur ganz wenige so toll wie du.

Wenn wir aber fahren sollten, versuche ich mal vorher mit meinen beschränkten Mitteln die Organisation auf die Beine zu stellen.

kitesun


----------



## mikkael (26. August 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Die nächste Feierabendrunde ist dann ausgeschrieben. Bei genauerem Hinsehen werden Ihr vernommen haben, dass wir nach der Runde noch nach Blecher fahren, um dort ein Eis oder Kaffee zu trinken.



aber bitte die Strasse hoch? hehe 
ääh, geht auch Eis 'und' Kaffee?

VG Mikkael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (26. August 2004)

@kitesun

Jetzt mal ganz locker bleiben   

Wg. dem Parkplatz/Treffpunkt musst Du mir einfach nur Ort und Strasse nennen. Die zugehörigen Karten veröffentliche ich dann. Bei den anderen Sachen setzen wir auf die Selbstheilungskräfte jedes einzelnen.

@mikkael

*Juchhu* würde bestimmt jetzt eine Umfrage starten, welche Kombination am liebsten gewünscht ist:


Kaffee oder gefrohenes Eis oder geschmolzenes Eis

Kaffee und gefrohenes Eis

Kaffee und geschmolzenen Eis

Geschmolzenes Eis im Kaffee

Gefrohenes Eis im Kaffee

Ich überlasse Euch die spontane Entscheidung im Eiskaffee.

@All

Gleich werden wir einen großen Moment erleben. ich bin mal gespannt, wem die Ehre zu teil wird.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## juchhu (26. August 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich nur, wenn es geschmolzen ist.
> 
> Um nun vorzubeugen, dass hier ganz findige Köpfe sagen, dass wenn Eis geschmolzen ist, es kein Eis mehr ist, möchte ich nur darauf hinweisen, dass ich hier Speiseeis meine, das natürlich schmelzen kann.
> 
> ...


Du hast schon soviel Dresche bekommen, dass ich Dich mit den Aggregatzuständen von Wasser (äh, Speiseeis, neues Element im Periodensystem  oder doch hauptsächlich aus Wasser bestehend  ) nicht langweilen will, obwohl die Kenntnisse speziell bei Winterriding von Vorteil sind.  

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (26. August 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> *Juchhu* würde bestimmt jetzt eine Umfrage starten, welche Kombination am liebsten gewünscht ist:
> 
> ...


Du kleiner Stinksack  , da habe ich Dich ungeschoren wegen des Speiseeises davonkommenlassen  , und jetzt dieser Brutusstoß  .

Aber die Freude tue  ich Dir nicht . Aber das nächste Mal wenn Du wieder wimmernd am Boden liegst, dann denke ich hierran zurück. Und ich werde grausam sein.  

"Die Rache ist mein", sprach der Herr. 

VG Martin


----------



## Lythande (26. August 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

Hardy hat mich gerade auf folgende Idee gebracht:

Was haltet Ihr von so einer Art  "Sternfahrt" zum Abschluß der Saison?

Erklärung: Alle Leistungstufen fahren von getrennten Ausgangsorten zu einem Zielpunkt um dort "Eis zu essen" ,"Kaffee zu trinken" oder halt "Pfannkuchen zu essen" . Ich denke das ideale Ziel wäre in diesem Falle die Pfannkuchenmühle.  Das Problem wäre für mich wahrscheinlich, das ich mal wieder die einzigste bin, die wegen Ihrem Dienst nicht teilnehmen kann. Ich denke aber das wäre ein schöner Abschluß und würde vielen viel Spaß machen. Zurück können die Gruppen dann ja gemischt fahren, da es eh meistens nur Bergab geht.

Mit "allen" meine ich natürlich auch die Leute von "on any Sunday", die von "SIT Tour" und "Team Tomburg"


----------



## JürgenK (26. August 2004)

Lythande schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> .......
> 
> ...





Welche Leute hat der denn  

Meinst du Hardy 

Oder ist das nur ein Mißverständnis.  


Viele Grüße 

Jürgen  

Apropos "on *any* Sunday", what happens on this sunday?


----------



## hardy_aus_k (26. August 2004)

@JürgenK

Ich denke auch, dass war vollkommen über das Ziel hinaus geschossen.

*Lythande* sollte dabei auch an mich denken. Nachher muss ich jedesmal, wenn ich bei ihm am Haus vorbeigehe, einen Diener aus Ehrfurcht machen.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## juchhu (26. August 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Nachher muss ich jedesmal, wenn ich bei ihm am Haus vorbeigehe, einen Diener aus Ehrfurcht machen.
> 
> ...


hach, ich dachte schon, dass wären dauerhafte Haltungsschäden wegen ungenügend ausgebildeter Bauch- und Rückenmuskulatur, sogenannte CTBDS.  

VG Martin

Legende:

CTBDS = Cross-Treckingrad-bedingte-Deformationsschäden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lythande (26. August 2004)

@ Hardy und Jürgen,

ich meinte das mehr Leistungs- bzw. Thread bezogen!

"on any Sunday" = die Bergfahrer (sorry aber da ich bis dahin noch einen weiten Weg vor mir habe, habe ich dort noch nicht gelesen)

Hardy = Feierabendtour

Martin = die Anfänger

etc! Einfach alle User dieses Unterforums! 

Gruß

Sanne


----------



## juchhu (26. August 2004)

Lythande schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Martin = die Anfänger
> 
> ...


Ich wünsche mir, dass zukünftig der Begriff "die Anfänger" in Hochkommata eingeschlossen wird. Das gibt dem Ganze eine ironische Note und zeigt das Entwicklungspotential. 

VG Martin


----------



## talybont (26. August 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wünsche mir, dass zukünftig der Begriff "die Anfänger" in Hochkommata eingeschlossen wird. Das gibt dem Ganze eine ironische Note und zeigt das Entwicklungspotential.


Oder hast Du Angst, mit den Anfängern in eine Schublade gesteckt zu werden?  Nein, Du bist hier der Mann für die Grundausbildung. Hardy macht danach die erweterte Grundausbildung und on any sunday, den manche den bösen Mann aus Esch nennen (warum?   ), ist der Beauftragte für das Survival Training. Und ich finde Euch alle Klasse (Lobhudelsabberglibberschleim)  .

MfG,
Armin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (26. August 2004)

@talybont

Ich sehe es ein wenig anders:


bei *juchhu* scheint die Welt noch in Ordnung zu sein  

bei den Feierabendrunden kommen die Zweifel auf, ob Mountainbiking die richtige Sportart für einen ist  

bei den Touren von *on any sunday* erfährt man dann, das Mountainbiking nicht die richtige Sportart ist  

Gruß
Hardy

P.S.:

Trotz der Lästerei kann ich allen nur empfehlen, sich die konditionellen und technischen Fähigkeiten anzueignen, um mit *on any sunday* mitzufahren. 

Seine Touren sind einfach ausgetüfftelt und haben sich bewährt. Ihr werdet in den jeweiligen Gebieten kaum eine bessere Streckenführung finden. 

Er hat die lohnenden Singletrails immer in seine Touren eingebunden. Der Asphaltanteil ist immer auf ein Mindestmaß reduziert. Die in den Touren eingebauten Schwierigkeiten dienen immer dazu, Euch eine optimale Tour zu bieten.

Deshalb kann ich Euch nur empfehlen zu trainieren, um dann eben die Touren mitfahren zu können. Es ist machbar und es lohnt sich garantiert.


----------



## mikkael (27. August 2004)

Beeinflusst das Wetter die mutigen Bike-Menschen? 
Fürs Wochenende gibt's immer noch keine Tanzveranstaltung äähm, Ritterfestspiele im Ländle! Oder sollen wir uns endlich ein 'hardymäßiges' Sofa-Wochenende gönnen: ohne Biken, ohne Erdbeereis, ohne Höhen- aber mit Ergometer?

Ich mache mir Sorgen! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (27. August 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

meine Tanzveranstaltung findet entweder heute Abend oder morgen Abend ab 23.00 Uhr statt. Aber darum ging es dann wohl nicht.

Moutainbikemäßig würde mir der Samstagnachmittag oder der Sonntagmorgen ins Konzept passen. 

Samstag wäre aus meiner Sicht dann das 7G oder das Ahrtal optimal, weil ich vorher noch bei H&S vorbei fahren könnte, um mich mit ausreichend Beleuchtung und Ersatzteilen einzudecken. Im 7G wäre Unterstützung beim Tourguiding nicht schlecht, im Ahrtal würden wir uns selbst zurechtfinden. Startzeit wäre so gegen 14.00 Uhr.

Am Sonntag könnte ich mir etwas im nördlichen Bereich der Dhünntalsperre vorstellen. Dort kommen wir mit unseren Feierabendrunden nicht hin. Startzeit würde ich hier 10.00 Uhr vorschlagen.

Zu beachten dabei ist, dass ich mir eine freiwillige Selbstbeschränkung auferlegt habe: nicht mehr als 50 Kilometer und 1200 Höhenmeter in 2004   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## talybont (27. August 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Beeinflusst das Wetter die mutigen Bike-Menschen?
> Fürs Wochenende gibt's immer noch keine Tanzveranstaltung äähm, Ritterfestspiele im Ländle! Oder sollen wir uns endlich ein 'hardymäßiges' Sofa-Wochenende gönnen: ohne Biken, ohne Erdbeereis, ohne Höhen- aber mit Ergometer?
> 
> Ich mache mir Sorgen!
> ...


Brauchst Du nicht! Schau mal, was am 28.08. im 7GB los ist  .

MfG,
Armin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (27. August 2004)

@talybont

Es freut mich, dass Du Dich mit einem Tourangebot zurückmeldest. Da hätte ich mir mein Posting sparen können. Aber manchmal überschneiden sich eben die Ereignisse.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## on any sunday (27. August 2004)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> Brauchst Du nicht! Schau mal, was am 28.08. im 7GB los ist  .
> 
> MfG,
> Armin



Also ich würde ja mit keinem Inschenjör fahren, sollen meist ganz fiese Typen sein, besonders die frisch geschlüpften.   Falls das Wetter nicht ganz mies ist, fahre ich mit, sozusagen eine akadämliche Runde.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (27. August 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @talybont
> 
> Ich sehe es ein wenig anders:
> 
> ...



Da haben wir aber noch knapp die Kurve bekommen, Herr Nachbar.  



			
				hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @JürgenK
> 
> Ich denke auch, dass war vollkommen über das Ziel hinaus geschossen.
> 
> ...



Gefällt mir echt gut die Idee. Am Besten noch kleine Opfergaben in Form von Wunderkerzen und Euroscheingestecken.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (27. August 2004)

@on any sunday

Es war mir schon klar, dass Ehrfurcht alleine nicht reicht und dass ich Wegezoll bezahlen muss.

@all

Nun ist es einmal wieder soweit, die Feierabendrundenstatistik:

Gesamt / 92350 / 30 Runden  /  942 Kilometer  /  14840 Höhenmeter

Blake69 / 12590 / 11 Runden  /  323 Kilometer  /  6130 Höhenmeter
Mikkael / 11760 / 10 Runden  /  309 Kilometer  /  5580 Höhenmeter
Enrgy / 11750 / 9 Runden  /  306 Kilometer  /  5630 Höhenmeter
Kitesun / 8380 / 8 Runden  /  250 Kilometer  /  3380 Höhenmeter
Racetec1 / 6780 / 6 Runden  /  185 Kilometer  /  3080 Höhenmeter
Manni / 5730 / 5 Runden  /  155 Kilometer  /  2630 Höhenmeter
Talybont / 5600 / 5 Runden  /  142 Kilometer  /  2760 Höhenmeter
Zippi / 5600 / 4 Runden  /  149 Kilometer  /  2620 Höhenmeter
Gonzo63 / 5350 / 5 Runden  /  150 Kilometer  /  2350 Höhenmeter
On any sunday / 5080 / 4 Runden  /  139 Kilometer  /  2300 Höhenmeter
Marco_lev / 4980 / 5 Runden  /  140 Kilometer  /  2180 Höhenmeter
Stahlgabi / 4930 / 4 Runden  /  139 Kilometer  /  2150 Höhenmeter
JürgenK / 4900 / 4 Runden  /  129 Kilometer  /  2320 Höhenmeter
Franky-x / 4850 / 5 Runden  /  127 Kilometer  /  2310 Höhenmeter
Spiridon64 / 4820 / 4 Runden  /  146 Kilometer  /  1900 Höhenmeter
Schnucki / 4120 / 3 Runden  /  105 Kilometer  /  2020 Höhenmeter
Kölnerin / 4100 / 5 Runden  /  117 Kilometer  /  1760 Höhenmeter
Handlampe / 3910 / 3 Runden  /  99 Kilometer  /  1930 Höhenmeter
FranG / 3770 / 3 Runden  /  106 Kilometer  /  1650 Höhenmeter
Marco W. / 3640 / 3 Runden  /  101 Kilometer  /  1620 Höhenmeter
Bike-ndorf / 3050 / 3 Runden  /  86 Kilometer  /  1330 Höhenmeter
Juchhu / 2560 / 3 Runden  /  69 Kilometer  /  1180 Höhenmeter
Newton_67 / 2290 / 2 Runden  /  63 Kilometer  /  1030 Höhenmeter
Tau / 2260 / 2 Runden  /  63 Kilometer  /  1000 Höhenmeter
Die Wade / 2130 / 2 Runden  /  50 Kilometer  /  1130 Höhenmeter
Spooky / 2130 / 2 Runden  /  50 Kilometer  /  1130 Höhenmeter
Zachi / 1980 / 2 Runden  /  59 Kilometer  /  800 Höhenmeter
Schildbürger / 1980 / 2 Runden  /  59 Kilometer  /  800 Höhenmeter
TomCanyon / 1980 / 2 Runden  /  59 Kilometer  /  800 Höhenmeter
Dumbolino / 1970 / 2 Runden  /  56 Kilometer  /  850 Höhenmeter
Ploughman / 1550 / 2 Runden  /  55 Kilometer  /  450 Höhenmeter
Lythande / 1530 / 2 Runden  /  49 Kilometer  /  550 Höhenmeter
Mtb-Kao / 1470 / 2 Runden  /  42 Kilometer  /  630 Höhenmeter

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## mikkael (27. August 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Falls das Wetter nicht ganz mies ist, fahre ich mit, sozusagen eine akadämliche Runde.



Nach diesen weisen Worten bleibt einem keine andere weise Alternative* als sich anzuschliessen!

VG Mikkael

*Eventuell muss ich morgen doch arbeiten. Morgen früh weiss' ich Bescheid!


----------



## juchhu (27. August 2004)

Tach zusammen,

Thema Nightriding (kleiner Auszug aus einem anderen Posting des 'Erste Fahrtechnikkurse für "Anfänger"'):



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Nachdem wir kurz nach 21:00 Uhr das offizielle Ende verkündet haben, bin ich mit fünf Getreuen noch eine Mini-Runde in der Hardt gefahren. Eigentlich wollten wir zu den Bike-Diving-Grounds fahren, allerdings muss wir feststellen, dass es im Wald (genauer gesagt in den tiefen, tiefen Tälern) verdammt viel dunkel ist als draussen. Obwohl wir auf halben Weg zurück zum Parkplatz abgedreht und keine Singletrails gefahren sind, folgt nun mein Statement zu dieser ersten nicht offiziellen Mini-Nightridetour:
> Die Standartbeleuchtung (also StVO zugelassen) ist im Wald selbst auf normalen Wegen einfach nur
> ...


Mehr ist dazu wohl im Augenblick nicht zu sagen.

VG Martin

PS:

Das Befahren von Singletrails während der Nightridingtour ist m.E. mit StVO zugelassener Beleuchtung gefährlich bzw. nicht sinnvoll. Sollten TeilnehmerInnen mitfahren wollen, die keine bessere Beleuchtung besitzen bzw. erwerben wollen, würde ich eine mögliche Streckenführung

a) Singletrail bereinigen, d.h. es werden keine STs integriert, oder
b) zu den Singletrails  eine Chickenway-Alternativ-Strecke anbieten. Dies setzt allerdings mindestens einen Co-Guide voraus.

Die Erfahrung von gestern hat gezeigt, dass die Gruppe schnell auseinanderreißt und pro Gruppe ein Besenwagen eingeteilt werden muss.

So, und jetzt Ihr:


----------



## talybont (27. August 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich würde ja mit keinem Inschenjör fahren, sollen meist ganz fiese Typen sein, besonders die frisch geschlüpften.


Deshalb bezeichne ich mich ja auch als Ex-Student  , um nicht mit dieser eigenartigen Gattung in einen Topf geschmissen zu werden!  
Wird auf jeden Fall eine richtig schöne feuchte Runde morgen Nachmittag  .

MfG,
Armin


----------



## JürgenK (27. August 2004)

Es sieht wohl so aus als wenn am Samstag das Wetter eher bescheiden wird  


am Sonntag dafür aber gut  

Daher drehe ich am Sonntag eine Runde im Bergischen.

Treffpunkt: Haasenmühle Parkplatz (wie Donnerstagrunde)
Uhrzeit     : weiß ich noch nicht aber so zwischen 10.30 und 12 Uhr Start, später geht nicht. Genaue Startzeit können wir hier im Forum und tel. noch abstimmen. Dafür meine Tel. 0171/5324923
Strecke    : Hab nur ungefähre Vorstellungen, aber ähnlich Enrgy´s Runde vom Donnerstag. allerdings noch etwas ausgeweitet.
Fahrzeit    : ca. 3 Stunden

Vom Schwierigkeitsgrad her nicht unbedingt für Anfänger geeignet.
Mehr die Richtung vom "bösen alten Mann  "

Jeder der mitfahren möchte ist herzlich eingeladen.   
Alleine ist es nicht so schön  

Eintritt frei


Bis denn

Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (27. August 2004)

JürgenK schrieb:
			
		

> Es sieht wohl so aus als wenn am Samstag das Wetter eher bescheiden wird
> 
> 
> am Sonntag dafür aber gut
> ...





Jetzt aber Butter bei de Fische un kein WischiWaschi    , mache doch einfach einen Last Minute Biking Termin. Sonntag, 29.08, 11 Uhr,  im Frühtau zu Wupperberge, bei dem Hasen, planlose Runde über die Wupper, nicht jugendfrei.   

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## zippi (27. August 2004)

Sil schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man Eis auch trinken? ;-)


Nee, abb......


----------



## hardy_aus_k (28. August 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

für Dienstag sieht ja schon richtig gut aus, wenn ich mir die Anmeldungen anschaue   Wie es ausschaut, wird die Feierabendrunde sowieso Nebensache, die eigentliche Show findet dann im Eiskaffee in Blecher statt. Nachdem es mir mühsam gelungen ist, meine Bergschwäche zu beseitigen, stellt sich nun die Frage: werde ich es auch schaffen, Eis zu trinken ?

Für die Feierabendrunde am 07.09. solltet Ihr auf jeden Fall darauf vorbereitet sein, Beleuchtung zu haben. Wir werden von Hilgen zur Müngstener Brücke fahren. Den Rückweg werden wir wahrscheinlich nicht mehr im Hellen schaffen (sind aber "nur" Forstwege). 

Heute Abend habe ich eine Anfrage für eine Feierabendrunde zu den Glessener Höhen bekommen. Bitte habt Verständnis dafür, dass ich mich nicht immer die ganze Woche verplanen kann. Positiv daran ist, dass sich langsam auch im Kölner Norden und Westen etwas tut. Alternativ zu den Glessener Höhen steht immer noch das Angebot mit Frechen/Buschbell von *kitesun* im Raum. Vielleicht lässt sich da etwas machen.

Heute Abend kann ich erneut nicht mit einem Lächeln ins Bett gehen. *Juchhu* hat immer noch nicht den ersten Nightride ausgeschrieben   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## juchhu (28. August 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Heute Abend kann ich erneut nicht mit einem Lächeln ins Bett gehen. *Juchhu* hat immer noch nicht den ersten Nightride ausgeschrieben
> 
> ...


Ruhig, Brauner, ruhig. Eile mit Weile oder in der Ruhe liegt die Kraft.

Eine Route hinzurotzen, ist kein Problem.  Aber eine Nightriding-taugliche Streckenführung zu finden, ist schon etwas schwieriger.  

Zur indirekten Frage, ob TeilnehmerInnen nur mit StVO-zugelassener Beleuchtung auftauchen werden, habe ich bisher noch keine Infos. Warum schreibt mir keiner  , hat mich keiner lieb  oder will keiner mitfahren.  

Vor allendingen machen die mir zu integrierenden Singletrails Schwierigkeiten, denn ich muß so oder so jeweils eine Chickenway-Alternative finden, und wie und wo die Gruppe wieder zusammengeführt werden.

Bekomme ich keine Infos, lege ich es nach eigenem Ermessen ohne Alternativerouten fest, mit der Konsequenz, dass bestimmte TeilnehmerInnen zuhause bleiben müssen (wg. mangelhafter Beleuchtung und ggf. mangelnder Fahrtechnik).

Wollen wir das? Ich will das nicht, brauche dazu aber Infos.

Also her damit. 

VG Martin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (28. August 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Route hinzurotzen, ist kein Problem.  Aber eine Nightriding-taugliche Streckenführung zu finden, ist schon etwas schwieriger. Zur indirekten Frage, ob TeilnehmerInnen nur mit StVO-zugelassener Beleuchtung auftauchen werden, habe ich bisher noch keine Infos. Warum schreibt mir keiner, hat mich keiner lieb oder will keiner mitfahren.


 Am einfachsten wäre es doch, wenn wir einfach beim ersten Mal hauptsächlich  Waldautobahnen fahren. 



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Vor allendingen machen die mir zu integrierenden Singletrails Schwierigkeiten, denn ich muß so oder so jeweils eine Chickenway-Alternative finden, und wie und wo die Gruppe wieder zusammengeführt werden.


Da würde ich vollkommen von abraten. Wir sollten als Gruppe zusammenbleiben. Vielleicht fahren wir dann einen Singletrail, um einfach Erfahrung zu sammeln. Die MTB'ler mit zu wenig Licht schieben dann halt.



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Bekomme ich keine Infos, lege ich es nach eigenem Ermessen ohne Alternativerouten fest, mit der Konsequenz, dass bestimmte TeilnehmerInnen zuhause bleiben müssen (wg. mangelhafter Beleuchtung und ggf. mangelnder Fahrtechnik).


Das Leben ist hart und ungerecht!

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## hardy_aus_k (28. August 2004)

@talybont

Eigentlich war schon geplant, das 7G aufzusuchen und unsicher zu machen. Aber bei den Wetterverhältnissen fehlt mir einfach die Motivation, mich aufzuraffen. *On any sunday* habe ich dann direkt mit in das tiefe Loch der Demotivation gezogen. Vielleicht klappt es ein anderes Mal   

@JürgenK

Damit wärest Du nun eigentlich im Rennen mit Deinem Tourangebot morgen Vormittag. Zur Zeit fühle ich mich jedoch nur schlapp und müde. Vielleicht werde ich mich am Wochenende einfach nur ausruhen. 

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## kitesun (28. August 2004)

@hardy

wenn das Wetter es heute zuläßt werde ich mal eine Tour im Kölner Westen abfahren und planen und dann einstellen.

Wann wäre denn der beste Wochentag ? Du wechselst doch hin und wieder mit Dienstag und Mittwoch.

Von wem kam denn die Abfrage für die Glessener Höhe ?

Frank


----------



## talybont (28. August 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @talybont
> 
> Eigentlich war schon geplant, das 7G aufzusuchen und unsicher zu machen. Aber bei den Wetterverhältnissen fehlt mir einfach die Motivation, mich aufzuraffen. *On any sunday* habe ich dann direkt mit in das tiefe Loch der Demotivation gezogen. Vielleicht klappt es ein anderes Mal


Jaja, dieses Wetter ist schon zum Abgewöhnen. Seit 18 Stunden regnet es nun schon ununterbrochen. Echt toll  . Irgendwie hat Petrus mich auf dem Kieker.

MfG,
Armin


----------



## JürgenK (28. August 2004)

So, hab mal was eingetragen für Sonntag um 11 Uhr, das könnte auch der eine oder andere Spätaufsteher schaffen.  

Wie gesagt, bei Dauerregen is nich, sonst aber schon.

Wäre schön, wenn sich der eine oder andere aufraffen könnte.  

Ach ja, für den Rest des WE bin ich nur noch telefonisch zu erreichen, nicht online

Tel. 0171/5324923

Bis dann

Jürgen


----------



## on any sunday (28. August 2004)

JürgenK schrieb:
			
		

> So, hab mal was eingetragen für Sonntag um 11 Uhr, das könnte auch der eine oder andere Spätaufsteher schaffen.
> 
> Wie gesagt, bei Dauerregen is nich, sonst aber schon.
> 
> ...




Oh, sorry Jürgen, habe erst jetzt gesehen das du für morgen doch einen Termin eingetragen hast. Na ja, Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft.  Noch ein Tipp, eine Postleitzahl aus der Gegend angeben, z.B. Solingen, hilft beim Wetterbericht und eine Anfahrtsbeschreibung zur Haasenmühle wäre auch nicht schlecht. Ich könnte es zwar rausfinden, bin aber im Moment zu faul dafür.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JürgenK (28. August 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Oh, sorry Jürgen, habe erst jetzt gesehen das du für morgen doch einen Termin eingetragen hast. Na ja, Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft.  Noch ein Tipp, eine Postleitzahl aus der Gegend angeben, z.B. Solingen, hilft beim Wetterbericht und eine Anfahrtsbeschreibung zur Haasenmühle wäre auch nicht schlecht. Ich könnte es zwar rausfinden, bin aber im Moment zu faul dafür.
> 
> Grüsse
> 
> Michael





Nein, ist der fies  

Da biete ich schon mal die Gelegenheit einfach nur hinterherzufahren und schon folgt das Foul von hinten.  

Nein, im Ernst, ich denke die Touren wären ähnlich und 2 Touren bei unsicherem Wetter, nachher fahren wir uns noch über den Haufen in den Wupperbergen.

Ich habe meine Tour gelöscht, empfehle allen beim "  bösen Mann  " mitzufahren.

Bis morgen wenn es nicht regnet  

Jürgen


----------



## hardy_aus_k (28. August 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

mein Körper schreit nach Erholung und Entspannung. Ich habe heute mehr oder weniger den ganzen Tag in der Horizontalen verbracht. Es hat einfach richtig gut getan.

Für mich ist es ein Zeichen, dass ich mal kürzer treten sollte. Deshalb falle ich morgen dann aus. Ich werde maximal bei mir in der Gegend eine kleine Runde drehen, um eine mögliche Nightride-Strecke abzufahren.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## hardy_aus_k (29. August 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

damit Ihr auch seht, was Euch am Dienstag erwartet, erhaltet Ihr nun auch die Streckenführung:





Wir werden dabei vier kräftige Anstiege haben. Damit stellen wir sicher, dass wir auch unsere 600 Höhenmeter schaffen.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## hardy_aus_k (29. August 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

wie Ihr vielleicht schon gesehen habt, habe ich Fahrgemeinschaften für die nächsten drei Wochen eingetragen.

Über die Feierabendrunde am 31.08. brauche ich nichts mehr zu sagen. Dort haben sich bereits viele bekannte Gesichter eingetragen.

Am 07.09. geht es dann von Hilgen zur Müngestener Brücke. Entgegen der sonstigen Feierabendrunden treffen wir uns am alten Hilgener Bahnhof. Damit lassen wir dann den besonderen Charme der B51 als Treffpunkt hinter uns. Ich hoffe, dass es dort ein wenig ruhiger ist.

In der folgenden Woche, am 14.09. treffen wir uns dann an der Haasenmühle in Wipperaue. Wir fahren das Wuppertal hoch, neben den ein oder anderen Singletrail mit, um dann durch das Diepental zurückzufahren.

Auf Dämmerung und Dunkelheit solltet Ihr vorbereitet sein. Das lässt sich nicht mehr vermeiden. 

Am 21.09. findet dann unser erster Nightride statt. Da der Projektplan zur Vorbereitung der Tour wohl in time und budget ist (hoffe ich zumindestens), sollte einer erfolgreichen Abwicklung nichts mehr im Wege stehen.

Gruß
Hardy

P.S.:

Wem es nicht aufgefallen ist, am Mittwoch gibt es dann noch eine Möglichkeit mit *handlampe* eine Feierabendrunde durch das 7G zu drehen.

Vielleicht schaffen es auch unsere MTB-Kollegen aus dem Kölner Westen noch, eine Feierabendrunde zu organisieren.


----------



## talybont (29. August 2004)

In Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass ich für den bösen alten Mann aus Esch   zu spät aufgestanden bin, habe ich meine eigene kleine Runde um die Dhünntalsperre gedreht. Mit dem Rennrad!
Von mir zu Hause aus (Hühnerberg bei Königswinter/Oberpleis) bin ich nach Eitorf, dann über Schönenberg und Engelskirchen nach Lindlar. Weiter ging es über Wipperfürth nach Kürten. Dort angekommen aber noch nicht müde, bin ich dann rechts abgebogen und weiter nach Dhünn gefahren. Nächste größere Ortschaft war dann Dabringhausen. Von da aus ging es über Altenberg, Odenthal, Bergisch-Gladbach und Rösrath nach Siegburg auf Stadtfest. Da habe ich erstmal eine Portion Bami Goreng verputzt, um nicht vom Rad zu fallen!  . Die letzten Kilometer ging es das Hanfbachtal hoch bis Buchholz und über den Eudenbacher Flugplatz zurück nach Hause.
Summiert ergaben sich: 181 km in 07:10 h Fahrzeit, Höhenmeter geschätzt über 2000 hm (Siegtal, Bröltal, Aggertal, Lindlahr rauf, Wipperfürth rauf, Nach Kürten rauf, die Wellen um die Dhünntalsperre, BG mit seinen Wellen und der 250 hm Schlussanstieg).
Fazit: Ich wollte garnicht so weit weg, aber das Wetter war zu gut. Darum hatte ich auch nur einen Riegel und ein Gel dabei. In Rösrath ging dann die Reservelampe an  , weshalb dann das Stadfest in Siegburg angesteuert werden musste.
Ich glaube, ich wäre besser mit *on any sunday* gefahren. Nun fühle ich mich älter als er tatsächlich ist  .

MfG,
Armin


----------



## on any sunday (29. August 2004)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> In Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass ich für den bösen alten Mann aus Esch   zu spät aufgestanden bin, habe ich meine eigene kleine Runde um die Dhünntalsperre gedreht. Mit dem Rennrad!
> Von mir zu Hause aus (Hühnerberg bei Königswinter/Oberpleis) bin ich nach Eitorf, dann über Schönenberg und Engelskirchen nach Lindlar. Weiter ging es über Wipperfürth nach Kürten. Dort angekommen aber noch nicht müde, bin ich dann rechts abgebogen und weiter nach Dhünn gefahren. Nächste größere Ortschaft war dann Dabringhausen. Von da aus ging es über Altenberg, Odenthal, Bergisch-Gladbach und Rösrath nach Siegburg auf Stadtfest. Da habe ich erstmal eine Portion Bami Goreng verputzt, um nicht vom Rad zu fallen!  . Die letzten Kilometer ging es das Hanfbachtal hoch bis Buchholz und über den Eudenbacher Flugplatz zurück nach Hause.
> Summiert ergaben sich: 181 km in 07:10 h Fahrzeit, Höhenmeter geschätzt über 2000 hm (Siegtal, Bröltal, Aggertal, Lindlahr rauf, Wipperfürth rauf, Nach Kürten rauf, die Wellen um die Dhünntalsperre, BG mit seinen Wellen und der 250 hm Schlussanstieg).
> Fazit: Ich wollte garnicht so weit weg, aber das Wetter war zu gut. Darum hatte ich auch nur einen Riegel und ein Gel dabei. In Rösrath ging dann die Reservelampe an  , weshalb dann das Stadfest in Siegburg angesteuert werden musste.
> ...



Was meinst du eigentlich, wie alt du dich fühlen würdest, wenn ich die gemütliche Rennradtour mitgefahren wäre? 

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## kitesun (30. August 2004)

ich habe für den 2.9. um 18.00 eine Tour im Kölner Westen (Frechen-Königsdorf) - mal nicht die Glessener Höhe - eingestellt (25 Kilometer, 300 Höhenmeter, 2 Stunden)

Hardy: Kannst du noch eine Anfahrtsskizze hinterlegen ? Danke

kitesun


----------



## MTB-Kao (30. August 2004)

@hardy
schade, dienstag kann ich leider nicht, wäre gerne mal wieder mitgefahren. vielleicht fahre ich dafür am mittwoch.

'ne schöne jrooß
lars


----------



## JürgenK (30. August 2004)

Da waren wir nun 3 wackere Streiter am Sonntag incl. on any sunday.  

Alle sind im Ziel eingetroffen, auch wenn o.a.s. nichts unversucht ließ uns auf einer Distanz von ca 55 Km bei 1100 Hm abzuschütteln, so ist er nun mal.  

Es war eine schöne Tour, hat sicherlich niemanden unterfordert und die Bilanz von 1 Panne und 2 nicht so schweren Stürzen ist wohl noch o.k.


Stefan ist in Bezug auf seine Wasserversorgung nach dem Motto gefahren "wie zerronnen so gewonnen", als er eine Flache nach ein paarhundert Metern verlor und kurz vor dem Ziel eine andere Flachen fand.

Danke für die nette Tour, jederzeit gern wieder.   

Jürgen mit den Unregelmäßigkeiten ín den Oberschenkeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (30. August 2004)

da ich an den ausgeschriebenen touren am di und do nicht kann habe ich eine tour für mi ausgeschrieben. wäre schön wenn sich der eine oder die andere anschließen würde.

so long
lars


----------



## mikkael (30. August 2004)

MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> da ich an den ausgeschriebenen touren am di und do nicht kann habe ich eine tour für mi ausgeschrieben. wäre schön wenn sich der eine oder die andere anschließen würde.


@Kao
Ich habe den Termin schon vorgemerkt. Wenn's sich von der Arbeit her mir einrichten lässt, bin ich dabei..

VG Mikkael


----------



## Zachi (30. August 2004)

@ hardy

hab ich das auf deiner Karte richtig gesehen, geht die letzte Abfahrt dar Dienstagsrunde durch den Wildpark oberhalb von Altenberg? Soweit ich mich erinnere, wird der um 19.00 Uhr geschlossen. Oder ist die Öffnungszeit im Sommer länger?

zachi


----------



## hardy_aus_k (30. August 2004)

@zachi

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis   

Ich habe mich dann hier wohl als vollkommen ortsunkundig geoutet. *stahlgabi* hatte es auch schon gemerkt. Aber dafür stelle ich die Streckenpläne auch vorher ein.

Ich werde dann heute Abend eine alternative Streckenführung posten.

@mtb-kao

Da ich am Mittwoch einer Freundin versprochen habe, dass ihre Kinder meine Modelleisenbahn nachhaltig zerstören dürfen, werde ich dann am Mittwoch leider nicht mirfahren können.

@kitesun

Die Anfahrtskizze erstelle ich heute Abend und poste sie dann.

Ob ich dann auch mitfahre, werde ich kurzfristig entscheiden. Ich geniesse da einfach mal die Rolle eines unschlüssigen Teilnehmers.

@talybont

Freut mich für Dich, dass Du gestern dann zumindestens noch eine kleine, lockere Runde gefahren. Wäre ja auch zu schade gewesen, wenn Du das gute Wetter ungenutzt gelassen hättest.

@all

Bei meiner Streckensuche für den 2. Nightride habe ich neue natürliche Feinde des Mountainbikers kennengelernt, die Reiter ! Obwohl die Reiter sicherlich mehr geflucht haben als ich, sehe ich mich da ganz klar als Punktsieger. Zumindestens habe ich mein Gefährt besser im Griff gehabt als die Reiter ihr Gefährt  

Ansonsten hat es mir die Tränen in die Augen betrieben, dass die schönen Pfade im Stommeler Busch (Chorbusch) alle in Pferdewege umgewandelt worden sind. 

Aber die Streckenführung für den 2. Nightride steht jetzt   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Enrgy (30. August 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ansonsten hat es mir die Tränen in die Augen betrieben, dass die schönen Pfade im Stommeler Busch (Chorbusch) alle in Pferdewege umgewandelt worden sind...



Und die werden vor Mai 2005 auch nicht mehr trocken, außer bei Frost im Winter...Ja, bei den durch die Reiter monatelang umgepflügten Wege schwillt mir auch extrem der Kamm! 
Ganz toll sind ja durch Reiten hervorgerufene Matschlöcher, die dann erstmal von anderen Wegnutzern auf Chickenways umgangen werden, bis diese Mistgören auf ihren Zossen natürlich auch den Chickenway benutzen und wiederum zerstören, der Gaul soll ja keine dreckigen Hufe kriegen...


----------



## hardy_aus_k (30. August 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

anbei erhaltet Ihr nun den neuen Streckenverlauf:





Und für Donnerstag die Anfahrtskizze direkt hinterher:





Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni (30. August 2004)

Hallo alle miteinander!
Ich bin zurück vom Alpen-X und ich bin den Alpen völlig verfallen!
Das wird nun jeden Sommer zur Pflicht   
Was soll ich sagen 8 Etappen und 11000hm, von Mittenwald nach Riva.
Und obwohl das Eisjöchel wegen 15cm Schnee und -3°C unpassierbar war, so war es doch eine geniale Tour.
Von Mittenwald die Isar entlang und durchs Karwendel. Schließlich übers Plumsjoch zum Achensee und ins Zillertal. Dann weiter zur Weidener Hütte. Über das Geiseljoch und das Tuxerjoch nach Matrei. Von hier über die Brennergrenzkammstraße nach Sterzing in Südtirol. Am nächsten Tag über die Schneebergscharte nach Platt. Hier mußten wir dann die Route abändern, da in der Nacht ein schweres Gewittertief 15cm Neuschnee (Info der Stettiner Hütte) brachte. Dann noch 2 herrliche Etappen von Meran nach Andian und von dort nach Arco und Riva. Hier haben wir noch die Ponalestraße mitgenommen.
Weiteres und die Bilder kommen später auf eine homepage die ich aufbauen möchte.
Aber wie ich sehe wart ihr nicht untätig, mußte heute ca 20 Seiten nachlesen  ich hoffe ihr wart auchmal biken   

Bin ab nächste Woche wieder dabei, falls ich wieder ne funktionierende Bremse vorne habe, die Joulie hat jedenfalls am Ende den Geist aufgegeben (Kolbenhänger) Hat aber anständig gearbeitet, bis halt zur letzten Abfahrt   
Naja ich schick die ein und kauf mir dann ne Hayes HFX9.
Die Joulie kommt dann nach Ebay 

Bis die Tage dann,
Manni


----------



## Zachi (30. August 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz toll sind ja durch Reiten hervorgerufene Matschlöcher, die dann erstmal von anderen Wegnutzern auf Chickenways umgangen werden, bis diese Mistgören auf ihren Zossen natürlich auch den Chickenway benutzen und wiederum zerstören, der Gaul soll ja keine dreckigen Hufe kriegen...



Hier muß ich auch mal meinen Senf abgeben. Da geht mir auch immer die Hutkrempe hoch... da kommste den Berg runtergesaust und es gibt keinen Ausweg mehr, du mußt mitten durch, durch diese Schei... . Ich war mal kurz davor mich beim Forstamt zu beschwehren, irgendwie Anzeige gegen "wasweißich". Aber ob´s was nützt...? Da sind die Wege mehr als 2m breit und diese Gaultreiber müssen die volle Breite benutzen ... ist aber verständlich, die jungen Damen müssen ja quatschen können und das geht nicht so schön, wenn man hintereineander reitet , da müßte man ja schreien.
Also ich kann nur sagen: ...zum kotzen sowas :kotz:    

Gruß
Zachi


----------



## juchhu (30. August 2004)

Tach zusammen,

sehnsüchtig erwartet und heiß begehrt folgen nun die Daten der

*1. Offiziellen Nightriding-Tour am 21.09.2004*

Also, Treffpunkt ist der Parkplatz (nördlicher Eingang der Autobahnfussgängerbrücke) des Technologieparkes in Bergisch Gladbach Moitzfeld. Mit PKW auf A4 bis AS Moitzfeld (20). Über die große Ampelkreuzung geradeaus den 'Berg' hoch. An der ersten Ampel direkt rechts (also vor Beginn der separaten Busspur) auf den Parkplatz des Technologieparkes. Der Parkstraße folgen bis zum Beginn der Fußgängerbrücke über die Autobahn. Dort auf den Parkplätzen parken. Eingang Fußgängerbrücke ist Treffpunkt.

Bitte pünktlich sein. Sammelzeit 18:15, Startzeit 18:30. Zeiten UTC +2:00 h. Nicht diskutierbar !!!

MTB, Helm, Handschuhe, StVO-Beleuchtung (d.h. Vorder- und Rücklicht) sind Pflichtausrüstung. Stärkere Zusatzbeleuchtung und/oder Helmlampe wird empfohlen. HappaHappa- und SchlürfSchlürf-versorgung nach eigenem Ermessen.

Tourdaten: ca. 37 km, 330 hm, mit Singletrails, Technik- und Geschwindigkeitsanforderung jeweils mittel. 

*Achtung: Nicht für FahranfängerInnen und TeilnehmerInnen mit geringem Technikstand geeignet, da auch Singletrails gefahren werden. *
Verlauf:

Vom Treffpunkt aus zwei Schleifen im östlichen Teil des Königsforstes. Dann NW Richtung um Forsbach herum, dann SO nach Rösrath . In die Wahner Heide, weiter SO bis zur Landebahnbefeuerung. NW durch die Wahner Heide und wieder in den Königsforst. NNW Richtung Brücker Wildpark, am Wildpark vorbei in ONO Richtung zum Treffpunkt zurück. Der schwierigere Singletrailteil wird zuerst gefahren. Ab Halbzeit einfachere Forstwege.

Änderung der Streckenführung möglich, da Guide vorher die Strecke komplett nochmal abfährt (Nicht dass da wieder fette Bäume den Weg blockieren bzw. eine Autobahunterführung als Speicherüberlaufbecker umgebaut wurde  ).

VG Martin

PS: Grafisches Datenmaterial, guckst DU hier:

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/4731

Eintragung in Fahrgemeinschaftsliste, guckst DU hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/fahrgemeinschaft/fgdetail.php?treffID=2338


----------



## hardy_aus_k (30. August 2004)

@zachi

Tröste Dich, vom vielen Reiten bekommst Du einen fetten Hintern. Das ist Strafe genug   

Jetzt können die Reiter natürlich *Mikkael* zitieren, der behautet: es gibt nur zwei Sorten von MTB'er, nämlich die impotent sind oder die impotent werden   

Naja, da haben wir dann immerhin den Vorteil, dass das erst herauskommt, wenn die Hosen fallen   

@juchhu

Ich habe es schon fast nicht mehr geglaubt. Ich fühle mich gerade so, als hätte meine große Liebe endlich nach vier Wochen angerufen und mich um ein Date gebeten   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Zachi (31. August 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt können die Reiter natürlich *Mikkael* zitieren, der behautet: es gibt nur zwei Sorten von MTB'er, nämlich die impotent sind oder die impotent werden



Aber zum Glück ist das ja zum teil auch schon wiederlegt worden. Es heißt , wer keine Probleme mit der Potenz hat und beim Radeln keine Beschwerden hat, muß auch nicht um seine "Manneskraft" bangen. Und wer öfter mal aus dem Sattel geht, was ja eigentlich normal ist beim Mountainbiken, hat nichts zu befürchten. Da sieht es bei den Straßen- und Treckingradlern ganz anders aus.

Zachi


----------



## Zachi (31. August 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt können die Reiter natürlich *Mikkael* zitieren, der behautet: es gibt nur zwei Sorten von MTB'er, nämlich die impotent sind oder die impotent werden



Aber zum Glück ist das ja zum teil auch schon wiederlegt worden. Es heißt , wer keine Probleme mit der Potenz hat und beim Radeln keine Beschwerden hat, muß auch nicht um seine "Manneskraft" bangen. Und wer öfter mal aus dem Sattel geht, was ja eigentlich normal ist beim Mountainbiken, hat nichts zu befürchten. Da sieht es bei den Straßen- und Treckingradlern ganz anders aus. Und selbst wenn, gibt´s ja da Mittelchen für ...   Und es ist nicht so offensichtlich wie ein dicker Hintern   


Zachi


----------



## hardy_aus_k (31. August 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

der Zuspruch zu der heutigen Feierabendrunden begeistert mich. Wer hätte das gedacht, dass wir einmal 13 Anmeldungen zu einer Feierabendrunde haben werden. Gestartet ist die ganze Sache im Mai mit *blake69* bei einer kuscheligen Runde um die Dhünntalsperre.

Trotzdem birgt die Gruppengröße natürlich auch Probleme. Es hat sich einfach gezeigt, dass oberhalb von 10 Teilnehmern die Sache unübersichtlicht wird. Deshalb habe ich die Bitte an Euch, vielleicht mal zu überlegen, ob der ein oder andere nicht auf die anderen drei Angebote in der laufenden Woche ausweichen kann.

Wie auch immer, ich freue mich über jeden, der heute Abend zu uns stösst. Da ändert sich nichts!

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## GuidoM (31. August 2004)

Tja, Pech gehabt !!!  

Ich bin in jedem Fall dabei (wenn´s nicht aus Eimern regnet)

Ich muss es immer wieder sagen, wenn jeder auf seinen Hintermann aufpasst und entsprechend an der nächsten Abbiegung wartet, kann eigentlich nichts passieren.

Außerdem wird man die Gruppe an dem Gejaule locker wieder finden   

Bis heute Abend! Ich hab die Lampe schon montiert für die Rückfahrt. Hoffentlich hält der Akku    und es wird nicht zu nass von unten.
Wie sieht´s eigentlich mit der Eisdiele aus. Kann man sich da im lockeren Trainingsanzug hinsetzen ohne geduscht zu haben oder müssen wir uns "anhübschen"?

Gruß Guido


----------



## hardy_aus_k (31. August 2004)

@GuidoM

Wenn Du bei der weiblichen Blechener Landbevölkerung Eindruck schinden willst, solltest Du auf keinen Fall Adiletten vergessen   

Ansonsten gibt es die Möglichkeit unmittelbar vor unserem letzten Aufstieg im Eifgenbach zu baden. Durch den Regen in den letzten Tagen, dürfte auch gut Wasser vorhanden sein   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-Kao (31. August 2004)

@mikkael

wäre schön wenn es klappt   ich habe extra meinen spätdienst getauscht damit ich diese woche wenigstens einmal auf's bike komme, war ja schon letzte woche nicht    

ich fahre übrigens pünktlich los! (hoffentlich bleibe ich nicht auf der a3 im stau stecken   )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kitesun (31. August 2004)

@hardy 

ich glaube der Donnerstagtermin ist nicht so aufregend, daß man umbucht, obwohl wenn ich die Wettervorhersage sehe, soll ja am Donnerstag herrlich die Sonne scheinen  

Frank


----------



## mikkael (31. August 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt können die Reiter natürlich *Mikkael* zitieren, der behautet: es gibt nur zwei Sorten von MTB'er, nämlich die impotent sind oder die impotent werden..


@hardy
Das war ein Zitat von Dr. Sommer von Sportinstitut Köln, nicht von mir!  

äähm, Hardy, mach dir keine Sorgen wg Gruppengrösse! Am Berg wird es wieder 'die gute alte' Ordnung geben, 'die' mit Dir und 'die' mit mir  

@mtb-kao
Ich nehme das Bike auf jeden Fall mit, morgen vormittag gebe ich Dir rechtzeitig Bescheid!

VG Mikkael


----------



## GuidoM (31. August 2004)

@ Hardy

Dein Einwand hat schon geholfen. ... da waren es nur noch 11

Gruß Guido


----------



## Marco_Lev (31. August 2004)

ich mache auch gerne einen weiteren platz frei, der gruppenübersicht zu liebe. der regen heute würde mich natürlich kein stück davon abhalten, mit zu fahren   
werde nochmal nen blick in die fahrgemeintschaften werfen, diese woche wollte ich nämlich doch noch mal gerne aufs bike.

gruß marco


----------



## kitesun (31. August 2004)

Marco,

laß dich nicht vom Hardy einschüchtern. Du kommst mit !

Frank


----------



## stahlgabi (31. August 2004)

Hallo an alle,

ich oute mich als richtiges Mädchen    !!! Aber ich war am Samstag schon sooo schnutzig - das mag ich heute nicht nochmal. 

Ich wünsche Euch allen aber viel Spaß - mit soviel Männern wär ich natürlich gern gefahren !!!

Bis zum nächsten Mal . . .


----------



## dingeling69 (31. August 2004)

hallo,

leider komm ich heute erts so gegen 19:00 aus dem büro   ... daher dem rest auf jeden fall viel spass auf der tour   ...

... so hab ich auch noch einen tag mehr erholungspause nach der tour mit on_any_sunday vom sonntag ;-)

ave - stefan


----------



## GuidoM (1. September 2004)

Obwohl es gestern ziemlich feucht war, zumindest von unten, war es trotz "chainsuck" eine tolle Tour.

Danke an die Guides!

Gruß Guido, der sich heute schon ins Wochenende verabschiedet und nach Bayern fährt.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (1. September 2004)

@GuidoM

Du fährst doch nicht nach Bayern, um dort heimlich zu trainieren ?

Wie auch immer, ich wünsche Dir ein schönes Wochenende und hoffe, dass wir Dich nächste Woche bei den Feierabendrunden wiedesehen.

@Stahlgabi

Seit gestern Abend kann ich Deine Gründe verstehen, warum Du abgesagt hast   

Was willst Du eigentlich mit Männern, die hinterher abgeschlafft in einer Eisdiele sitzen   


@all

Das war dann mal wieder gestern eine hübsche Sache. Mitgefahren sind Zachi, Kitesun, Mikkael, JürgenK, TimG, GuidoM, TomCanyon, [email protected] und als Specialguest on any sunday. Zusammengekommen sind dann 29 Kilometer bei 520 Höhenmeter. Wir haben unser Soll damit geschafft   

Insgesamt sind wir nun 31 Touren gefahren, die über den Thread organisiert worden sind. Zusammengekommen sind 971 Kilometer bei 15360 Höhenmetern. Teilgenommen haben 58 eingeschriebener Forumsmitglieder, davon 34 immerhin an mindestens zwei Touren.

Ab dem 28.09. bitte ich Euch, sich darauf einzurichten, dass wir um 17.30 Uhr starten werden. 

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GuidoM (1. September 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @GuidoM
> 
> Du fährst doch nicht nach Bayern, um dort heimlich zu trainieren ?


Nein, ich muss zu einer Hochzeit. Das ist sozusagen das Gegenteil von Training. 3 Tage Dauer-Futtern 



			
				hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Wie auch immer, ich wünsche Dir ein schönes Wochenende und hoffe, dass wir Dich nächste Woche bei den Feierabendrunden wiedesehen.


Aber sicher doch. Hab mich schon für den 07.09. eingetragen



			
				hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Insgesamt sind wir nun 31 Touren gefahren, die über den Thread organisiert worden sind. Zusammengekommen sind 971 Kilometer bei 15360 Höhenmetern. Teilgenommen haben 58 eingeschriebener Forumsmitglieder, davon 34 immerhin an mindestens zwei Touren.


Hier hat der Statistiker doch wieder zugeschlagen...



			
				hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Ab dem 28.09. bitte ich Euch, sich darauf einzurichten, dass wir um 17.30 Uhr starten werden.


Sag ich doch. Wird aber trotzdem recht knapp. Müssen wir halt noch ein bisschen Gas geben..  

Gruß Guido


----------



## kitesun (1. September 2004)

@GuidoM

besonders die Tour nächste Woche zur Müngstener Brücke wird dich als Zugereisten begeistern. Nicht nur schöne Trials, sondern auch einige touristische Highlights am bzw. über Wegesrand.

17.30 wird knapp, aber nicht unmöglich.

Noch eine Frage zur Beleuchtung. Stand gestern im Fahrradladen vor einen Haufen Leuchten und konnte mich nicht entscheiden. Die Sigma Mirage muß ja ganz hell sein, aber dieser Riesenakku und der Preis. Gibt es nicht was kleines, helles, billiges, z.B. die Sigma Cubelight oder was von Cateye ?

kitesun


----------



## mikkael (1. September 2004)

MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> wäre schön wenn es klappt   ich habe extra meinen spätdienst getauscht damit ich diese woche wenigstens einmal auf's bike komme, war ja schon letzte woche nicht



Hallo Lars,
bei mir klappt es leider nicht. Ich habe zwar mein Bike dabei, aber muss heute voraussichtlich bis 20.00 Uhr arbeiten. Wie ich gesehen habe, ist noch jemand dabei, also wärst nicht allein!

Viel Spaß heute Abend!
Mikkael


----------



## mikkael (1. September 2004)

Schön *schnutzig* war's gestern.. Nur der Traum von dem 'Schwarzwaldbecher' und der Besuch des 'Special-Guest' On any Sunday hat mich zu weiterfahren motiviert, am Schluss gab's aber nur 'Joghurt-Spezial' und eine Latte Macchiato sponsored by Hardy! Danke!


VG Mikkael


----------



## Ploughman (1. September 2004)

Sigma Mirage muß ja ganz hell sein" data-source=""
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
			
				kitesun
Noch eine Frage zur Beleuchtung. Stand gestern im Fahrradladen vor einen Haufen Leuchten und konnte mich nicht entscheiden. Die Sigma Mirage muß ja ganz hell sein schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Folks
> 
> Zum Thema Beleuchtung: ich habe mir letzten Winter eine Mirage zugelegt und bin damit sehr, sehr zufrieden. Die Brenndauer beträgt mit der 5-Watt Birne tatsächlich 3h mit voller Lichtausbeute  . Wie Ihr euch vorstellen könnt, habe ich natürlich aber auch gelegentlich den nicht zulässigen 20Watt Strahler montiert  . Das ist Power satt, sollte aber wirklich nur sporadisch oder für Tempo-Touren verwendet werden. Brenndauer mit 20 Watt: ca 45min.
> 
> ...


----------



## mikkael (1. September 2004)

*Neanderthal-Tour am Samstag (04.09.)*
Wie gestern besprochen, werde ich im Laufe des heutigen Tages die '2. Auflage der Neanderthal-Runde' für den kommenden Samstag ausschreiben. Wie angekündigt wird es ca. 60 km und um die 1200 HM werden inklusive aller Sehenswürdigkeiten.. Startzeit wie vereinbart um 13.00. 

Tourenbeschreibung findet ihr in der Fahrgemeinschaft!

Hier der Treffpunkt, die Streckenführung sowie das Tourprofil.

VG Mikkael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (1. September 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> *Neanderthal-Tour am Samstag (04.09.)*
> Wie gestern besprochen, werde ich im Laufe des heutigen Tages die '2. Auflage der Neanderthal-Runde' für den kommenden Samstag ausschreiben. Wie angekündigt wird es ca. 60 km und um die 1200 HM werden inklusive aller Sehenswürdigkeiten.. Startzeit wie vereinbart um 13.00.
> 
> Tourenbeschreibung findet ihr in der Fahrgemeinschaft!
> ...


Tach,

vorsichtige Anfrage:

auf welchem Wert hast Du den Schwankungsausgleich stehen (0 oder 100%)?

Falls Du nicht weiß  , wovon ich rede bzw. schreibe  , guckst Du hier:

Menüpunkt EINSTELLUNGEN, Unterpunkt EINSTELLUNGEN, Reiter PFAD, Schwankungen auf 100% stellen.

Kleine Info reicht.

VG Martin


----------



## mikkael (1. September 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> auf welchem Wert hast Du den Schwankungsausgleich stehen (0 oder 100%)?


Hallo Martin,
ich kann Dir erst heute Abend ein Feedback geben, da der Rechner zuhause liegt.

VG Mikkael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (1. September 2004)

@Mikkael

Selbst Du wenn die Schwankungsbreite in MagicMaps auf 100% stellst, liegt der Wert immer noch um 10% - 15% oberhalb der barometrischen Höhenmessung.

Bei der Entfernungsmessung über MagicMaps solltest Du 10% addieren.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## GuidoM (1. September 2004)

kitesun schrieb:
			
		

> Noch eine Frage zur Beleuchtung. Stand gestern im Fahrradladen vor einen Haufen Leuchten und konnte mich nicht entscheiden. Die Sigma Mirage muß ja ganz hell sein, aber dieser Riesenakku und der Preis. Gibt es nicht was kleines, helles, billiges, z.B. die Sigma Cubelight oder was von Cateye ?
> kitesun



Ich hatte mir vor Jahren mal Lampen von Marwi  gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden. Allerdings war damals noch ein Bleiakku (6V, 4 AH) Stand der Technik. Da ich mit diesen Dingen nicht viel am Kopp hab, habe ich mir jetzt auch wieder einen Bleiakku gekauft. Sauschwer halt.

Von den Lampen (ca. 10 Watt Fahrlicht und ca. 20 Watt Fernlicht) bin ich aber überzeugt. Ich denke mal, dass du mittlerweile auch moderene Akkus zu den Lampen bekommst. Trotz Bleiakku hält die Lampe bei Dauerfahrlicht und ab und zu mal Fernlicht 2,5 Stunden durch.

Gruß Guido


----------



## mikkael (1. September 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Selbst Du wenn die Schwankungsbreite in MagicMaps auf 100% stellst, liegt der Wert immer noch um 10% - 15% oberhalb der barometrischen Höhenmessung.


Also nur zur Klarstellung: Die Kilometer- und Höhenmeterangaben, sowie das angegebene Profil sind absolute Richtwerte. Ich bin diese Strecke in verschiedenenen Variationen mehrmals gefahren, daher besser formuliert: eher meine bescheidene Schätzung!

Die Werte aus Top50 und MagicMaps stimmen nie (ganz) mit den Tatsächlichen überein. Ein Formel (aus der Praxis) kenne ich nicht, da bei mir (z.B HM) einmal mehr aber ab und zu weniger angezeigt wird.

Vg Mikkael


----------



## MTB-Kao (1. September 2004)

@mikkael
schade das es heute nicht klappt, gerade wo die sonne jetzt heraus gekommen ist   gerade ist aber noch eine weitere anmeldung herein gekommen   

wegen samstag ist schade, ich hätte gerne mal ein neues terrain kennen gelernt, aber 13 uhr ist mir definitiv zu spät.


----------



## juchhu (1. September 2004)

Tach zusammen,

als genetisch bedingter Besseressen, äh, -wisser muss ich jetzt mal meinen Senf zu magicmaps. Schließlich sind die wesentlichen Verbesserungsvorschläge von mir. (Protz, Prahl, Heuchel)

Hier ein Auszug aus einem Posting aus dem www.gps-forum.de:



> Original erstellt von Matula:
> [QB]Hallo,
> wer kann mir erklären wie unterschiedlichen Ergebnisse bei der Höhenmessung zwischen HAC 4 (Radcomputer mit bar. Höhenmessung) & Garmin Geko 201 zustande kommen.
> Anlass ist der Halbmarathon bei Rad am Ring 65 km und 1400 hm laut Veranstalter.
> ...


Darauf habe ich unter meinem Nickname DJ-SAM wie folgt geantwortet:



> Original erstellt von DJ-SAM:
> [QB]Hallo,
> kleine Verständnisfrage zu Anfang.
> Da der Geko 201 interne keine Höhenneterauswertung besitzt, muss Du also die Trackdaten ausgelesen haben und mit einem Programm ausgewertet haben.
> ...


Die Längenunterschiede ergeben sich durch systembedingte Messfehler.

Tachomessung: die Angabe des Laufradumfanges entspricht nicht dem wahren Wert. Abhängig von Luftdruck, konkrekten Reifentyp und Profilierung. Weil 26" nicht gleich 26" sind.
Routenverlauf in Digitalkarten werden mit zu wenigen Polygonpunkten gesetzt. Sehr schön zu sehen mit GPS-Empfänger und Recordingfunktion mit sehr hoher Trackpunktauflösung (z.B. pro 1 sec. ein TP oder alle 10m Wegstrecke ein TP). Legt man diese aufgezeichnete Strecken über die geplante Route, sieht man z.B. zwischen zwei gesetzten Polygonpunkten sehr schön die tatsächlich gefahrene Abweichung, obwohl man auf 'dem Weg' geblieben ist.
Fazit: Bei magicmaps und 100% Schwankungsausgleich entspricht die Höhenmeterangabe in etwa der einer barometrischen Höhenmessung. Die tatsächliche Höhenmeterleistung ergibt sich eher durch die Einstellung 0%.

Bei Planung und Routenverlauf auf Digitalkarten sollten jeweils 10% bei dem Streckenprofil zugeschlagen werden. Im übrigen sollte man hinsichtlich der Angaben einer Digitalkarte (wie auch bei Papierkarten) die nötige Vorsicht walten lassen. Bei meiner Anfahrt aus Moitzfeld in die Wahner Heide wollte ich eine mir bekannte Autobahnunterführung nutzen. Allerdings hätte ich Kenntnisse und Erfahrungen im Bike-Diving haben sollen, da die Jungs 'zwischenzeitlich' ein Speicherüberlaufbecken an der Stelle gebaut hatten.

Auch kann ich bei meiner Ringwalltour-Explorer-Touren von vielen Wanderwegen berichten, die im Rahmen von Zusammenlegung landwirtschaftlicher Flächen 'wegrationalisiert' wurden. Spricht: Der zuständige Landwirt ist mal kurz drübergepflügt, und weg war der Weg.

Deswegen neue Streckenabschnitte als Explorertouren ausschreiben (Mist, der Wildpark ist ja geschlossen, übrigens von der Seite aus nur durch ein bikeunfreundliches über 2m hohes Stahldrehkreuz zu erreichen. Wie wäre'S mit Bikehochwurf?), oder die Tour vorabfahren.

So, genug von genetisch bedingten Besseresser, äh, -wisser. 

VG Martin

PS:

Liebevoll auch 'ERKLÄRBÄR' genannt.

PPS:

Einen hab' ich noch. Wer in hochauflösende Wanderkarten (1:25.000 oder größer) sucht, wird sogenannte Trigonometrische Messpunkte finden, meist in der Nähe von Hügel oder Bergspitzen. Sie sind mit einem gleichschenkligen Dreieck gekennzeichnet, in dessen Mitte sich ein Punkt befindet. Daneben befindet sich die absolute Höhenangabe mit Dezimetergenauigkeit (0,1 m für die Nichtphysiker). Dies sind, wenn durch Markierung im Geklände auffindbar, sehr schöne Spots, um die Punktgenauigkeit der Systeme zu überprüfen, ggf. auch danach zu kalibrieren.


----------



## mikkael (1. September 2004)

MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> gerade ist aber noch eine weitere anmeldung herein gekommen.


Tja, mit Jörg (Blake69) hast Du nun einen guten MTB-Gefährten an deiner Seite! Viel Spaß!

VG Mikkael


----------



## Manni (1. September 2004)

Sorry Mtb-Kao mich hat meine Funkuhr im Stich gelassen die zeigte grad 17:00Uhr dabei haben wir schon halb    
So ein Mist ich hoffe ihr wartet nicht zulange, leider hab ich deine Telefonnummer nicht   So ein Rotz anstatt das das blöde Ding stehen bleibt läuft die einfach aus dem Funksignal raus


----------



## hardy_aus_k (1. September 2004)

@juchhu

Ich bleibe dabei: MagicMaps-Höhenmeter bei 100% Schwankungsausgleich abzgl. 10%   

Insgesamt traue ich den barometrischen Höhenmessungen mehr als den Höhenmessungen, die ich über MagicMaps vornehme. Wenn Du z.B. die Strecke vom Schöllerhof zur Talsperre nimmst ergibt sich folgendes:

Anfangshöhe 95,9
Endhöhe 135,8

MagicMaps mit 0% Schwankungsausgleich 110,2 Höhenmeter
MagicMaps mit 100% Schwankungsausgleich 69,1 Höhenmeter

Wenn ich den Streckenverlauf in der Realität mir anschaue, sind selbst die 69,1 Höhenmeter geschmeichelt.

@All

Freunde, jetzt hat sich *juchhu* soviel Mühe mit dem ersten Nightride gegeben und keiner meldet sich an   

Naja, jetzt könnte man gemein sein und sagen, dass sich auch *juchhu* mit der Ausschreibung Zeit gelassen hat, da will man dann auch die Anmeldung gut planen   Egal, wie es aktuell ausschaut, ich bin davon überzeugt, dass wir mehr als 10 Teilnehmer haben werden. 

Aber im innersten seines Herzen wird seine größte Sorge sein, dass er hinterher mit mir alleine dastehen wird und ich vielleicht dann auch noch den anderen bösen Mann aus Esch mitbringe   

Ansonsten wäre ich Euch dankbar, wenn Ihr Euch mal überlegt, wo wir noch weitere Nightrides veranstalten können. *On any sunday* und mir sind bisher folgende Gegenden eingefallen: Chorbusch (auch früher Stommeler Busch genannt), Glessener Höhen, Ville (vielleicht mit *ploughman* als Tourguide), Nüssenberger Busch (zwischen Longerich und Mengenich), Stadtwald

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racetec1 (1. September 2004)

@hardy
Freunde, jetzt hat sich *juchhu* soviel Mühe mit dem ersten Nightride gegeben und keiner meldet sich an  

Tja Hardy, alle wollen erst mal ihre Lampen fertig gebastelt haben...


----------



## MTB-Kao (1. September 2004)

so, das war doch 'ne ganz nette awt heute. mit dabei waren blake69 und habedennamenvergessen   tourbericht, streckenbeschreibung, höhenprofil gibt es auf meiner *HOMEPAGE* unter mtb auf der tourenseite.

@manni
schade das es nicht geklappt hat. wir sind zwar etwas später weggekommen, hatte aber nichts mit dir zu tun.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (1. September 2004)

@MTB-Kao

Ich habe gerade Deinen Tourbericht gelesen und die Strecke nachvollzogen. Die ganze Sache war dann wohl einer Feierabendrunde mehr als würdig. Alleine durch die beiden Aufstiege "Bremen" und "Lindscheid" haben es schon in sich.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-Kao (2. September 2004)

@racetec
ich glaube die wenigsten wollen sich drei wochen vor einer tour festlegen. interesse habe ja schon einige bekundet. da werden bestimmt noch einige anmeldungen kommen... wenn bis dahin die lampen fertig gebastelt sind   

@hardy
man tut was man kann   schließlich heißt es ja MOUNTAINbiken


----------



## kitesun (2. September 2004)

@all

wollte nochmal darauf hinweisen, daß heute abend um 18.00 eine schöne Tour im Kölner Westen ausgeschrieben ist. Hardy kommt bestimmt auch   

kitesun


----------



## MTB-Kao (2. September 2004)

schadeschade, so klasse wetter und ich muss ein krankenhaus bzw. kreissaal begutachten.

aber am samstag soll es ja auch schön werden, habe daher eine tour ausgeschrieben die um 9.30 uhr startet. die tour von mikkael ist mir zu spät.


----------



## Ploughman (2. September 2004)

hardy_aus_kWenn ich den Streckenverlauf in der Realität mir anschaue schrieb:


> On any sunday[/B] und mir sind bisher folgende Gegenden eingefallen: Chorbusch (auch früher Stommeler Busch genannt), Glessener Höhen, Ville (vielleicht mit *ploughman* als Tourguide), Nüssenberger Busch (zwischen Longerich und Mengenich), Stadtwald
> 
> Gruß
> Hardy


Hardy,

der Ville-bei-Nacht-Thread startet wieder so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche ! Ich bin gerade dabei, mein Material-Fiasko   zu beenden. Sobald ein einsatzfähiges Bike bereitsteht (Rahmen und Teile sind bestellt), gibt's sowohl die Ville Speed-Tour und Ville bei Nacht. Nebenbei bemerkt: diese Night-Rides machen wirklich am meisten Spass bei aufgegangenem Mond. Ihr werdet euch wundern, was einem da alles durch den Scheinwerferkegel huscht. Vor dem Bösewicht aus Esch habe ich im übrigen keine Angst, der hat sogar noch eine Pfütze gut bei mir...

Ciao
Ploughman


----------



## hardy_aus_k (2. September 2004)

@ploughman

Das hört sich gut an. Mit dem Nightride haben wir noch ein wenig Zeit. Wenn es bei Dir geht, peilen wir vielleicht mal die zweite oder dritte Oktoberwoche an.

@kitesun

Ich hatte heute bis 17.00 Uhr Meetings. Da gab es dann keine Chance mehr, zeitig genug aus dem Büro zu kommen und bei Euch mitzufahren. Ich hoffe mal, dass es eine schöne Runde geworden ist.

@all

Neben einer neuen Kette, neuen Bremsbelägen und Ersatzreifen (diesmal Continental Explorer Pro und Espace Pro, nachdem ich mit den Schwalbe Little Albert schon zwei Platten nach Touren hatte) ist das Wichtigste in Zeiten kürzer werdender Tage eingetroffen, die Sigma Mirage 5 Watt. Nachdem ich dann Kette und Bremsbeläge erneuert habe, ging zum Test in die Dunkelheit.

Da war ich dann von der Leistung der 5 Watt-Lampe doch ziemlich überrascht. Im Gegensatz zu der ebenfalls montierten Sigma Sport war die Mirage 5 Watt eine Offenbarung. Damit konnte ich dann tatsächlich vernünftig fahren. Der 1. Nightride im Königsforst kann kommen   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## kitesun (3. September 2004)

@hardy

Damit waren wir gestern leider nur zu zweit, aber ich habe wieder viel gelernt.
Freddy41 ("das kleine Ritzel tue ich nur selten drauf") fährt erst seit einem halben Jahr, aber wie er mich über den Parcours gehetzt hat, Wahnsinn. Am Berg keine Chance zu folgen. Ich fühle mich so, als wäre ich die doppelte Strecke gefahren. Zusammengekommen sind 25 Kilometer bei 300 Höhenmeter mit einem 19er-Schnitt.

Zählt die Tour für deine Statistik, Hardy ?

Jetzt brauche ich erstmal eine Pause und hoffe, daß wir uns am Dienstag wiedersehen können.

Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (3. September 2004)

@kitesun

Natürlich zählt die Feierabendrunde zur Statistik. Wenn ich Deine Schilderungen höre, muss ich natürlich überlegen, ob ich ab einem gewissen Schnitt die Kilometer und Höhenmeter doppelt zählen   

Für die Statistik zähle ich alle Touren mit, die über den Feierabendthread, 7G-Thread und den Ville bei Nacht-Thread angekündigt und abgestimmt werden. Voraussetzung ist natürlich, dass am Ende eine kleiner Tourenbericht erfolgt, in dem Mitfahrer, Kilometer und Höhenmeter aufgeführt sind.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## hardy_aus_k (3. September 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

da ich mir heute einen Urlaubstag gegönnt habe, konnte ich dann weiter auf Expedition gehen. Es ging darum im Bereich "Chorbusch/Knechtstdener Busch" weiter auf Streckensuche zu gehen. Irgendwie war ich mit dem Ergebnis meiner letzten Ausfahrt nicht zufrieden.

Aber die knapp 80 Kilometer, die ich heute zurückgelegt habe, haben sich gelohnt. Langsam komme ich den Bereich, wo ich Euch dann mit gutem Gewissen zu mir einladen kann. Einige Passagen passen mir noch nicht, aber ein Tourguide ist nie richtig zufrieden. Das gehört wohl zum Geschäft dazu. Höhenmeter werde ich Euch nicht bieten können, aber dafür verläuft die Strecke zu 70% durch den Wald, der Verkehrstrassenanteil liegt bei 10% und der Rest sind Fahrwege, die für normale Fahrzeuge gesperrt sind.

Sobald ich dazu komme, werde ich die geplanten Nightrides dann in meinem Photoalbum ablegen.

Kommen wir nun zu den nächsten Events bei denen Ihr bekannte Gesichter der Feierabendrunden sehen werdet:


04.09. um 9.30 Uhr: ab Burscheid geht es mit *MTB-Kao* in Richtung Wermelskirchen/Dhünntal (bisher 2 Teilnehmer)

04.09. um 13.00 Uhr: ab Erkrath-Hochdahl geht es mit *Mikkael* ins Neandertal (bisher 4 Teilnehmer)

07.09. um 18.00 Uhr: ab Hilgen geht es mit mir zur Müngstener Brücke (bisher 4 Teilnehmer)

14.09. um 18.00 Uhr: ab Haasenmühle (Wipperaue) geht es mit mir oder ggf. unter Führung eines Ortsansässigen die Wupper hoch (bisher 3 Teilnehmer)

21.09. um 18.30 Uhr: ab Moitzfeld geht es mit *Juchhu* zum 1. Nightride in den Königsforst

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Freddy41 (3. September 2004)

Betrifft:Feierabendtour mit Kitesun (Gestern 18.00 Uhr)
War eine super Tour mit dir .
Kitesun ist ein würdiger Guide,hat echt Spass gemacht.
Ansporn für weitere Touren ist jetzt schon da.
 
Schade nur das ich mir bei einer Abfahrt eine heftige 
Schulterprellung zugezogen habe und somit eine Woche
pausieren muß.
 
danke nochmal für die schöne Tour Kitesun und
Plane ruhig weitere Touren .
Gruß Freddy41


----------



## hardy_aus_k (4. September 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

die Woche ist mal wieder vorbei und es gibt natürlich die Feierabendstatistik:

Gesamt / 108600 / 34 Runden  /  1060 Kilometer  /  17090 Höhenmeter

Hardy_aus_k / 26510 / 24 Runden  /  734 Kilometer  /  11830 Höhenmeter
Blake69 / 13940 / 12 Runden  /  363 Kilometer  /  6680 Höhenmeter
Enrgy / 13110 / 10 Runden  /  330 Kilometer  /  6510 Höhenmeter
Mikkael / 12860 / 11 Runden  /  338 Kilometer  /  6100 Höhenmeter
Kitesun / 10280 / 10 Runden  /  304 Kilometer  /  4200 Höhenmeter
Talybont / 6960 / 6 Runden  /  166 Kilometer  /  3640 Höhenmeter
Racetec1 / 6780 / 6 Runden  /  185 Kilometer  /  3080 Höhenmeter
On any sunday / 6180 / 5 Runden  /  168 Kilometer  /  2820 Höhenmeter
JürgenK / 6000 / 5 Runden  /  158 Kilometer  /  2840 Höhenmeter
Manni / 5730 / 5 Runden  /  155 Kilometer  /  2630 Höhenmeter
Zippi / 5600 / 4 Runden  /  149 Kilometer  /  2620 Höhenmeter
Gonzo63 / 5350 / 5 Runden  /  150 Kilometer  /  2350 Höhenmeter
Handlampe / 5270 / 4 Runden  /  123 Kilometer  /  2810 Höhenmeter
Marco_lev / 4980 / 5 Runden  /  140 Kilometer  /  2180 Höhenmeter
Stahlgabi / 4930 / 4 Runden  /  139 Kilometer  /  2150 Höhenmeter
Franky-x / 4850 / 5 Runden  /  127 Kilometer  /  2310 Höhenmeter
Spiridon64 / 4820 / 4 Runden  /  146 Kilometer  /  1900 Höhenmeter
Schnucki / 4120 / 3 Runden  /  105 Kilometer  /  2020 Höhenmeter
Kölnerin / 4100 / 5 Runden  /  117 Kilometer  /  1760 Höhenmeter
FranG / 3770 / 3 Runden  /  106 Kilometer  /  1650 Höhenmeter
Marco W. / 3640 / 3 Runden  /  101 Kilometer  /  1620 Höhenmeter
Zachi / 3080 / 3 Runden  /  88 Kilometer  /  1320 Höhenmeter
TomCanyon / 3080 / 3 Runden  /  88 Kilometer  /  1320 Höhenmeter
Bike-ndorf / 3050 / 3 Runden  /  86 Kilometer  /  1330 Höhenmeter
[email protected] / 3010 / 3 Runden  /  81 Kilometer  /  1390 Höhenmeter
Mtb-Kao / 2820 / 3 Runden  /  82 Kilometer  /  1180 Höhenmeter
Juchhu / 2560 / 3 Runden  /  69 Kilometer  /  1180 Höhenmeter

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-Kao (4. September 2004)

So, heute sind wir dann doch noch zu dritt gestartet: Jorgi, Ingolf und ich. War 'ne schöne Tour bei geilem Wetter, die Trails absolut leer    Ingolf hat sich gefreut mal ein ganz neues Gebiet kennen zu lernen. Er meinte es allerdings auch gleich etwas genauer in Augenschein nehmen zu müssen, wählte dabei dummerweise den Weg über den Lenker   Mal schauen wie es der Schulter morgen geht.

Daraufhin haben wir das Tempo etwas verlangsamt und die Tour abgekürzt damit er auch wieder zu seinem Auto findet. An der Dhünn hat sich Jorgi Richtung Wermelskirchen verabschiedet während wir zwei zurück nach Kaltenherberge gefahren sind. Alleine wollte ich dann auch nicht mehr weiter und konnte mich so mal wieder etwas der Radpflege hingeben   

Höhenprofil gukst du unten.

Übrigens gibt es bei Plus seit letzter Woche einen Bikemontageständer. Sehr stabil und zusammenklappbar. Guckst du auch unten.

Schönes Restwochenende
Lars


----------



## Fietser (4. September 2004)

'n Abend allerseits!

Ein paar erinnern sich vielleicht ja noch an den Biker, der mit 1/3 Feierabendrunde noch nicht einmal Einzug in Hardy's Statistik fand..  

Wollte mich mal kurz mit einem Zwischenstand melden. Mittlerweile ist mein Schlüsselbein wieder zusammengenagelt und gut verdrahtet. Bei der letzten Kontrolle gestern hat mein mich jetzt behandelnder Doc mir leider alle Illusionen genommen. Wenn ich mit diesen Nägeln aufs Rad steige riskiere ich bei einem weiteren Sturz doch Einiges. Wird also dieses Jahr wohl nichts mehr mit biken...  

Immerhin 'darf' ich jetzt wieder laufen. Also, wenn Ihr demnächst so durch die Wälder prescht und Jogger erschreckt...bitte immer recht freundlich.  

Ich melde mich dann hiermit schon mal für den sicherlich um Weihnachten stattfindenden Christmas Night Ride an. Nur bitte technisch nicht zu anspruchsvoll...

Fietser,
der Feierabendkurztourer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (5. September 2004)

@Fietser

Da muss ich natürlich sofort korrigieren. Die Runde ist natürlich voll gewertet worden. Dein Einsatz an dem Sprunghügel rechtfertigt das sicherlich. Es wird Dich nicht richtig trösten, aber damit bist Du immerhin auf dem 48. Platz   

Ich wünsche Dir auf jeden Fall einen schnellen Heilungsprozess, damit wir uns dann mal persönlich auf einer der Feierabendrunden bzw. Nightrides kennenlernen können.

Mit dem Christmas-Nightride ist natürlich eine interessante Idee   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## hardy_aus_k (5. September 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

zuerst muss ich *Mikkael * kritisieren: Warum hast Du uns solange Dein interessantes Heimatrevier vorenthalten   

*Mikkael* hat uns gestern eine richtig leckere Strecke präsentiert (63 Kilometer und 1070 Höhenmeter). Sowohl der Abstecher Richtung D'dorf-Gerresheim als auch die Fahrt durch das Neandertal (besser: das rauf und runter im Neandertal) waren bemerkenswert   

*Manni*, *[email protected]* und ich haben diese Herausforderung nicht erwartet. *Gockeltown* hatte es als Einheimischer wohl besser. Mit mindestens 80 Kilometer und teilweise bis zu 1500 Höhenmeter vom Vortag in den Beinen sind wir nach Hilden angereist. *Mikkael* erkannte sofort das Potenzial, das wir als Opfer abgeben können. In der Tradition von *on any sunday* hat er uns dann gnadenlos in die Gemeinheiten seines Heimatreviers eingeführt   

Fakt ist, dass wir Mikkael auf jeden Fall ein zweites Mal besuchen müssen, da wir die Südumrundung von Haan nicht mehr hinbekommen haben. Ansonsten schlage ich vor, dass seine Neandertaltour fester Bestandteil des MTB-Kalenders werden sollte   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## mikkael (5. September 2004)

Tja, für die nächste 'Neanderthalrunde' gilt's: bitte nicht am Vortag 80 km fahren! 

Ansonsten war es schön, an meinem Geburtstag bei wunderschönem Wetter mit Euch meine heimischen Trails* rauf und runter zu fahren. Der anfängliche Strassenanteil und die steilen Anstiege wurden anschliessend durch die schönen Trailfahrten und teilweise technisch anspruchvollen Abfahrten belohnt; eben auch die touristischen Sehenswürdigkeiten wie Salz in der Suppe. Es hat mich gefreut, dass es Euch gefallen hat.

Was Gnade angeht: Michael @on any sunday ist zur Zeite unterwegs in den Alpen. Irgend jemand muss doch die Lücke füllen oder?

Die Bilder der Tour werde ich im Laufe des Tages posten.

VG Mikkael

* P.S. Da ich den Fietsers Beitrag gesehen habe: Absolut schade, dass Fietser nicht mitfahren konnte! Auch seine Trailforschungen haben einen wichtigen Anteil daran, dass diese Neanderthal-Tour in dieser Form gefahren werden kann.


----------



## zippi (5. September 2004)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich!

So ein schönes Geburtstagsgeschenk wie eine Tour hätt' ich auch gern mal wieder.


----------



## JürgenK (5. September 2004)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich!
> 
> So ein schönes Geburtstagsgeschenk wie eine Tour hätt' ich auch gern mal wieder.




Von mir auch   und viele  

Da hätten wir ja fast zusammen feiern können, ich war dir allerdings (wie bei den zukünftigen Bergwertungen) eine Nasenlänge (24h) voraus.  

Die Neanderthaler-Tour würd ich auch gern mal mitmachen, wenn ich dafür nicht schon zu alt bin.


Bis denn

Jürgen


----------



## talybont (5. September 2004)

So, da bin ich wieder  .

Drei Tage bei Freunden in Osnabrück und kräftig den Arsch wund und den Kreislauf maggi gefahren  .
Am Freitag von Altenbeken nach Osnabrück über den Hermannsweg: 120 km mit 2350 hm in 07:55 h. Singletrailanteil etwa 30%  

Am Samstag mit dem Rennrad zum Entspannen 112 km richtung Melle und Bad Essen in etwa 4h.

Und am Samstag die Teuto-Tour in Bad Driburg mit Bikeanfahrt. Nochmal 80 km mit dem MTB. Hm habe ich nicht gezählt. War auch irgendwie nicht mein Tah. Bin nach einer Stunde im Renntempo nach etwa der Hälfte der Strecke total abgekackt  . Mein Kreislauf wollte nicht mehr. Erst ein halber Liter Red Bull hat mir wieder Flügel verliehen  .

Ab jetzt wieder Piano!!!

MfG,
Armin


----------



## AsPi (6. September 2004)

Kallo,
Bin durch MTB-Kao auf diese Seite gestossen.

Ich komme aus Leverkusen und bike meistens mit den Opladenern.

Leider habe ich mich mim Kao mal verpasst. doch das wird sich jetzt bestimmt ändern, da ich lese das sich doch einige mehr als ich dachte im bergischen rumtreiben.

Wäre schön wenn man sich mal sieht.

Werde auf jeden Fall diese Seite hier öfters besuchen.

Gruß
AsPi


----------



## mikkael (6. September 2004)

Hallo,

hier wie versprochen die Bilder aus der 'Neanderthal-Runde':



 

 

 

 
Weitere Photos von der Tour sind hier
Danke für alle Glückwünsche!  

Wie *Manni* es nach unserer Runde absolut zutreffend formulierte: *Was kann man sich besseres wünschen als Biken am Geburtstag?*

Happy Trails!

Mikkael


----------



## ingolf_köln (6. September 2004)

@Lars:        So, erst nochmal danke für die schöne Tour und einen guten Einblick in das für mich neue Terrain. Der Schulter geht es einigermaßen und die restlichen Kratzer sind auch auf dem Weg der Besserung. Bei einem abendlichen Besuch im Krankenhaus wurde ich aber darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass das rechte Knie wohl etwas defekt ist. Mal sehen was sich daraus ergibt.

Schönen Gruß


----------



## hardy_aus_k (6. September 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

nachdem wir das Wochenende dann alle hinter uns gebracht haben, droht dann Morgen die nächste Feierabendrunde. Da stellt sich natürlich die Frage, was uns dort erwartet.

Wir werden von Hilgen zunächst runter zur Sengbachtalsperre fahren und an ihr an der rechte Seite vorbeifahren. In Höhe der Staumauer werden wir einen kleinen Anstieg haben, um dann den schönen Trail Richtung Glüder fahren zu können. Von dort auch geht es dann den Berg auf die Solinger Seite des Wuppertals hoch. Das ist dann der einzige richtig ernst zu nehmende Anstieg der Feierabendrunde.

Auf der Seite fahren wir auf mittlerer Höhe zur Müngstener Brücke. Für den Rückweg werden dann den unteren Weg nehmen. Über Burg fahren wir dann zurück nach Glüder, um dann an der linken Seite vorbei zurück nach Hilgen zu kommen.

Insgesamt werden wir dann knapp 30 Kilometer bei 500 Höhenmeter zurücklegen. Bleibt das Wetter konstant, werden wir wahrscheinlich keine Beleuchtung für den Rückweg benötigen.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (6. September 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> *Willkommen im Club!*
> 
> 
> *Willkommen im Club - 2!*
> ...




Hallo Feierabend-Biker,
sollte es denn an Euren guten Wünschen gelegen haben (mikkael, MTB-Kao) oder am Feierabendtraining?

Jedenfalls habe ich den 65km MTB-Marathon am Nürburgring in 02:42:20 zurück gelegt (24er Schnitt).

Fazit: Erster Gesamtplatz bei dieser Streckenlänge.
Material: Hardtail mit "Starrgabel", Vorne 1 Kettenblatt (42er) hinten 8-fach und Semi-Slicks um nur einige Komponenten hervorzuheben.

Bin demnächst in Moitzfeld oder Schöllerhof wieder dabei da gerade erst aus dem Urlaub zurück. 

Gruß Delgado


----------



## Delgado (6. September 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Soweit ich des Kölschen als Immie (trotz urkölscher Eltern  ) mächtig bin, ist Mättes die Abkürzung für Mat(t)hias. Auch ein schöner Name.
> 
> Mir wäre aber lieber 'Maatin' (Vokaldoppelung und ohne 'r') oder wie ich liebvoll genannt werden: ERKLÄRBÄR
> 
> ...




Hallo Martin,

Matthias (deutsch) -----> Mattes (kölsch),
Martin (deutsch) -------> Määthes (kölsch).

Gruß Delgado (spanisch)


----------



## MTB-Kao (6. September 2004)

@ingolf
egal was nun weh tut, gute besserung 

@delgado
wenn es so einfach wäre es auf die wünsche zu legen, aber strampeln muss man immer noch selber. bei mir hat es nur für eine stunde mehr gereicht, somit platz 67. ein bisschen mehr war drin, aber für mein erstes event war ich ganz zufrieden.

also: glückwunsch und... hut ab... vorallem mit so'nem bike!!!     

@hardy
hört sich gut an, kann aber leider nicht. übrigens hat ein freund von mir eine tour am mi in der wahner heide ausgeschrieben *nurmalsoanmerk*


----------



## hardy_aus_k (6. September 2004)

@MTB-Kao

Ich kann Tourguides nur empfehlen, in den entsprechenden Threads auf die Fahrgemeinschaften aufmerksam zu machen. 

Die Anzahl der Mitfahrer hängt dann normalerweise sehr stark davon ab, welche MTB'ler in der Ecke wohnen. Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die wenigsten da flexibel sind. Die meisten fahren eben dort, wo sie auch wohnen.

Mich persönlich würde dort eine Tour schon interessieren, weil die Ecke für mich noch MTB-Niemandsland ist. Diesen Mittwoch bin ich jedoch schon verplant.

Vielleicht lässt sich jedoch auch mal eine Tour zum Einstieg am Wochenende organisieren.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## mikkael (6. September 2004)

Seit heute Nachmittag gehöre ich auch zur IBC-Sigma-Mirage-Division. Morgen werden wir die Beleuchtung ausgiebig testen können!



Mikkael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (6. September 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

ich schaue nach draussen und sehe um 20.30 Uhr die Dämmerung, obwohl wir eigentlich optimale Lichtverhältnisse haben. Da habe ich heute Morgen dann wohl Bullshit erzählt   

Wer also Beleuchtung am MTB hat, sollte sie auf jeden Fall mitbringen. Im Wald wird es um die Zeit schon ziemlich dunkel sein. Das wird morgen auf jeden Fall spannend   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## gockeltown (6. September 2004)

Hallöchen, 
ich möchte mich auch als Einheimischer nochmals bei Mikkael bedanken, dass er bei mir vor der Haustür für auch für mich noch ein paar neue Trails gezeigt hat. Ich werde mich hoffentlich mal revanchieren.   
@hardy_aus_k 
ich hatte von dem Vortag auch nur 60 km in den Beinen, aber ich war, vielleicht auch wegen der langen Nacht zuvor, schon nach ca. 40 km groggy. Ich war recht froh zu Hause zu sein.   
@mikkael
Das Angebot mit den etwas besseren Beleuchtungen als die Sigma gilt immer noch.   Kannste Dir jederzeit bei mir ausleihen, ich hab davon drei Stück.  Ist im Dunkeln und bei Deinen Singletrails sicherlich sinnvoll,  die etwas besseren zu benutzen. 

Gruss 
Ralph (Gockeltown)


----------



## Enrgy (6. September 2004)

@ hardy

Wie sieht'n das aus, wann seid ihr denn in Glüder? Würde mich dann wieder für die Schleife über Müngsten anschließen. Schafft ihr 18.30 oder eher 18.45? Ich würde dann wieder an der Wupperbrücke warten. Falls ihr aber direkt runter zum Tierheim fahrt, auch kein Problem. Sach ma Bescheid! Vielleuicht kommt der zippi ja auch noch mit, nur wird das bei ihm knapp mit dem Heimweg von der Arbeit. Ab und an hat die Bahn ja Verspätung... 

JA, mit dem Licht ist das schon so ne Sache. Um 8 gehts so gerade noch, aber 30min später isses zappenduster. 
Tja, das Jahr ist eben schon wieder rum, da machste nix...

Gruß Volker


----------



## hardy_aus_k (6. September 2004)

@Volker

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, ist beim letzten Mal 18.30 Uhr in die Hose gegangen. Deshalb würde ich jetzt 18.45 Uhr sagen. Wenn es bei uns eng wird, fahren wir in Höhe der Staumauer direkt runter nach Glüder.

@all

Bitte beachtet, dass wir morgen um 18.00 Uhr abfahren. Deshalb seid so gut und erscheint ein paar Minuten früher, um Euch für die Feierabendrunde zu sortieren.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schreiner2 (6. September 2004)

hallo hardy aus k

ich wohne in Odenthal und habe gesehen das ihr viel an der Dhünthalsperre fahrt. Jetzt wollte ich mal fragen ob die Möglichkeit besteht auch ohne sich anzumelden eine Tour mitzufahren.? wie ist das wenn ich nicht mithalten "könnte" kann man sich dann einfach abseilen, oder wird das bei euch nicht so gerne gesehen.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (6. September 2004)

@Schreiner2

Ich als Tourguide möchte schon ganz gerne vorher wissen, wer bei den Touren mitfährt. Deshalb finde es dann auch gut, wenn sich vorher angemeldet wird. Da Du Dich jederzeit abmelden kannst, gehst Du keine Verpflichtung ein.

Wenn Du während der Tour dann aussteigen möchtest, ist das aus meiner Sicht kein Problem. Meistens gibt es dann aber für den Tourguide im Nachgang Prügel im Thread. 

In Deiner Gegend kommen wir wahrscheinlich am 28.09. wieder vorbei. Ich hatte da eine Eifgentaltour ins Auge gefasst. 

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## AsPi (7. September 2004)

Hallo Hardy,

Ich bin neu in diesem Forum hier und würde (wenn mein Laufrad heute neu eingespeicht sein sollte) gerne an der Tour teilnehmen.

Ich werde mir den Anfahrtsweg mal notieren und mit dem Rad da erscheinen (komme aus Lev-Schlebusch), da ich kein Auto besitze. Licht wird kein Prob. sein.

Dann wollen wir mal hoffen daß das rad fertig ist und ich den Treffpunkt finde.


----------



## MTB-Kao (7. September 2004)

*Für alle Kurzentschlossenen:*

Ich habe mir Mittwoch einen Tag frei genommen und möchte das gute Wetter genießen.

Treffpunkt: Wanderparkplatz Kaltenherberge (Guckst du hier) Abfahrt: 10 Uhr
Revier: Sengebachtalsperre
Anmeldung: Unter Fahrgemeinschaften

Würde mich freuen wenn der ein oder andere dabei wäre.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## GuidoM (7. September 2004)

@Hardy
Meinst du, dass wir wirklich schon mit Lampen fahren müssen? Es ist strahlender Sonnenschein und ich denke, dass wir bis 20.00h locker, auch im Wald, fahren können.

In der Beschreibung gehst du von 2-3 Stunden aus. Bei 2 Stunden, hätten wir keine Probleme. Bei 3 Stunden schon mehr.

@all, die heute mitfahren:
Habt ihr Lampen und nehmt diese mit? (Kleine Meinungsforschung)

Gruß Guido


----------



## kitesun (7. September 2004)

Hallo Guido,

ich habe noch keine Lampe und kann mich nicht entscheiden. Die Sigma Mirage finde ich einfach unmöglich mit dem Riesenakku, der Rest im Preissegment bis 50 Euro ist wohl nicht so dolle.

Die Erfahrung zeigt es, daß 2 1/2 Stunden realistisch sind, also 20.30. Letzte Woche - auch Ende 20.30 und gleiche Himmelsbedingungen - konnte man man noch vernünftig sehen.

Soweit ich weiß geht es bei der Rückfahrt von der Müngstener Brücke hauptsächlich über breite Wege, oder Hardy ?

Ansonsten hoffe ich, im hellen Schein der Mitfahren mitfahren zu können  

Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (7. September 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

ich war gestern um 20.30 Uhr selbst erschreckt, als ich aus dem Fenster geschaut habe. Das war schon ziemlich düster. Deshalb kann ich nur dazu raten, sich mit Licht auszurüsten. Letztlich entscheidet es aber jeder selbst.

Wenn wir der Streckenführung wie geplant folgen, sollten wir um 20.00 Uhr alle Singletrails und Abfahrten hinter uns haben. Dann geht es über Waldautobahnen vorbei an der Sengbachtalsperre zurück nach Hilgen.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## AsPi (7. September 2004)

Hallo zusammen.
Kann leider erst am We mit radeln, da die Speichen für mein Hinterrad erst bestellt werden müssen.

Wünsche euch viel Spass.
Volker


----------



## talybont (7. September 2004)

kitesun schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe noch keine Lampe und kann mich nicht entscheiden. Die Sigma Mirage finde ich einfach unmöglich mit dem Riesenakku, der Rest im Preissegment bis 50 Euro ist wohl nicht so dolle.


Für die Mirage gibt es nun auch einen 4,4 Ah NiMh-Akku. Der ist so klein, das er auch in die Trikottasche passt. Im Prinzip tut es jeder 6 V Akku, wenn man da das Kabel ranbastelt!


MfG,
Armin


----------



## GuidoM (7. September 2004)

Naja, ich denke mal, dass ich mal die Lampe montiere. Mal sehen, wie lange der neue Akku hält...
Wird eine Bewährungsprobe für die Lampenanlage um dann gut gerüstet zu sein für die richtigen Nachtausritte.

Gruß Guido


----------



## Enrgy (7. September 2004)

@hardy
Hab mich mal für heut abend eingetragen, bin dann so zwischen 18.30 und 18.45 an der Wupperbrücke in Glüder.

Gruß Volker


----------



## hardy_aus_k (7. September 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

dann werden wir heute mit den Sengbachtalsperren-Lichtspielen mit dem Kampf gegen die Dunkelheit beginnen. Ich freue mich schon auf die wilden Lichtkonstruktionen, die ich heute Abend zu sehen bekomme   

Ich selbst werde mit der Sigma-Mirage-Standardausführung antreten. Nicht unbedingt orginell, aber dafür ein Rund-um-sorglos-Paket. Mittelfristig werde ich aber bezüglich des Akkus auf eine NiMH-Lösung umsteigen und einen Zusatzscheinwerfer (mindestens 10 Watt) ergänzen. Mir schweben da zwei getrennte Stromkreise für Standard- und Zusatzscheinwerfer vor.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Ploughman (7. September 2004)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> Für die Mirage gibt es nun auch einen 4,4 Ah NiMh-Akku. Der ist so klein, das er auch in die Trikottasche passt. Im Prinzip tut es jeder 6 V Akku, wenn man da das Kabel ranbastelt!
> 
> 
> MfG,
> Armin


Hi Armin,

woher haste denn die Info? Auf der Sigma Website steht davon noch nichts...

Gruß
Ploughman


----------



## Manni (7. September 2004)

Soo,
hab leider den Treffpunkt verpeilt. Bin irgendwie davon ausgegangen die Tour würde in Hilden starten, naja und der Zweite Fehler war dann das es da nur ne Bahnhofsallee gibt    naja war jedenfalls keiner von euch da   

Wie auch immer ich stell für Samstag ne Wupperberge Tour rein, das laß ich mir so nicht entgehen. 
Start Leverkusen-Opladen direkt vor dem Bahnhof.
Von dort aus auf Singletrails nach Diepental. Von dort nach Fähr und im ständigen auf- und -ab die Wupper aufwärts. Einmal um die Sengbachsperre, dann hoch Richtung Schloß-Burg, kurz vorher jedoch bereits auf Trails runter nach Unterburg. Dann zur Müngstnerbrücke. Von hier dann zurück auf der anderen Wupperseite, wobei es immernoch hoch und runter geht, wer nichtmehr kann fährt halt durchs Tal, wo am Weekend jedoch die Fußgänger ein Problem sein werden. Die Trails sind in der Regel aber frei.

Distanz ca 70km, 1500hm, alles mit 10% Tolleranz   Dauer: ca 7 Stunden (also genug Proviant und Getränk mitnehmen)
Fahrtechnik mittel und Kondition schwer (einige Schiebepassagen)
Geht aber nur bei gutem Wetter, da hoher Trailanteil    

Hoffe ich habe nicht alle abgeschreckt  Da es wohl auf eine lange Tour rausläuft läßt sich an der Müngstnerbrücke auch eine Pause einrichten, da gibts ne Imbisbude   
Ansonsten dann noch nach Opladen in den Biergarten zum Auftanken   

Start 12:00Uhr am Bahnhof also pünktlich sein. Ich warte dann höchstens noch 10Minuten, sonst wirds knapp. Große Defekte kosten ganzschön Zeit, dann muß man gegebenenfalls am Ende durchs Tal abkürzen. Wäre aber schade. Naja ist ja bis 20:00 hell   

Hier eine Übersicht über die Tour, ne Landkarte hab ich leider nicht:







Und keine Angst wir fahren keinen 16er Schnitt  14 reicht mir vollkommen  

Da es ja schon vorgekommen ist das sich wer auf solchen geführten Touren verletzt (hier Schlüsselbeinbruch) möchte ich euch daraufhinweisen, das ihr jeden Trail und downhill auf eigenes Risiko runterfahrt. Ich hafte für nix! Nie sich selbst überschätzen, lieber mal absteigen. Die Strecke ansich ist nicht besonders gefährlich, nur wenn man sich überschätzt wirds kritisch.


----------



## MTB-Kao (7. September 2004)

@manni

ich glaube wir können dich zum meister der verpassten treffpunkte kühren


----------



## Manni (7. September 2004)

Naja peinlich aber wahr  
War irgendwie noch auf Samstag und mikkaels Tour eingestellt. Naja Hilden und Hilgen   
Naja ich revanchiere mich dann mal Samstag mit den besten Trails Wupperauf und ab   
Hoffe es finden sich ein paar mutige


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (7. September 2004)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> War irgendwie noch auf Samstag und mikkaels Tour eingestellt. Naja Hilden und Hilgen


In Dir habe ich endlich auch meinen Meister gefunden, Manni. 'Das' stellt alle meine bisherigen 'weltberühmten' Parkplatz- und Treffpunktgeschichten mit links in den Schatten.. Wow!


@all
Heute Abend hatten wir eine wirklich schöne, etwas anstrengendere Feierabendrunde bei schönem Wetter gehabt. Mit der Dunkelheit zum Schluss wurden sämtliche Beleuchtungen ordentlich getestet. 

Manni wird es jetzt wenig trösten, aber: Absolut zutreffend fand ich Hardys Wahl des Treffpunkts, nix mit Trödeln, kein Auslaufen, nix! Effizienz pur!


@Samstag, Dienstag  
ich bin ab Freitag für ca. 5-6 Tage auf Geschäftsreise, daher werde ich sowohl die Runde am Samstag, als auch die Feierabendrunde am nächsten Dienstag vergessen müssen.

VG Mikkael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (8. September 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

das war dann eine leckere Runde mit 32 Kilometer und 730 Höhenmeter. Keiner hat geschwächelt, jeder hat kräftig Gas gegeben.   





Wie immer gelangt Ihr durch ein Klick in mein Photoalbum.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## kitesun (8. September 2004)

@alle Mitstreiter von gestern

sehr schöne Tour gestern, wohl eine der Letzten unter diesen Bedingungen in diesem Jahr...

Frank


----------



## Zachi (8. September 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> ... Keiner hat geschwächelt, jeder hat kräftig Gas gegeben.



@hardy
der Stich hat gesessen  

Zachi


----------



## hardy_aus_k (8. September 2004)

@Zachi

Ich stecke hier soviel ein, da muss ich auch mal austeilen   

Abgesehen davon, wäre es für Euch sicherlich mal interessant gewesen mitzufahren. Für mich sind im Wuppertal bei uns in der näheren Umgebung ganz klar die besten und meisten Singletrails.

Nächste Woche geht es von Haasenmühle (Wipperaue) los. Vielleicht könnt Ihr Euch da anschliessen. Dort werden wir dann eher den westlichen Bereich befahren.

Ansonsten fahren wir mal an einem Samstag oder Sonntag in das Gebiet.

@Kitesun

Ein bißchen mehr Optimismus hätte ich von Dir schon erwartet. So wird das dann garantiert nichts    

@MTB-Kao

Der Neid aller MTB'ler wird heute mit Dir sein, wenn Du das Revier um die Dhünntalsperre umpflügst   

@Manni

Du hast einfach noch erhebliches Entwicklungspotenzial. Wir werden gemeinsam daran arbeiten. Ich kann Dich aber trösten, dass ich auch mal eine Tour mit *juchhu* völlig verpennt habe. Als ich dann losfahren wollte, war die Truppe schon wieder fast zurück   

Mit der geplanten Tour schlägst Du nun erbarmungslos zurück. Spätestens am Samstagabend werden die Lacher auf der Seite sein   

@Mikkael

Das sehe ich auch so: *Manni* spielt schon in einer anderen Liga. Er kämpft einfach noch mit den richtigen Zeitzonen und den richtigen Zielgebieten. Da bist Du schon wesentlich weiter. 

Es macht mich jedoch nachdenklich, dass Du trotz perfekter technischer Ausstattung und Unterstützung immer noch Schwierigkeiten hast, Raum und Zeit mit der gewünschten Performance in den Griff zu bekommen   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## GuidoM (8. September 2004)

Guten Morgen,

auch ich möchte mich nochmal herzlich bei den Guides bedanken. War eine Supertour! Tolle Ausblicke und schöne Trails.

Es hat sich in jedem Fall gelohnt die Lampe wieder fit zu machen. Ab 20.00h herrscht im Wald tatsächlich Dunkelheit   

Gruß Guido


----------



## mikkael (8. September 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Das sehe ich auch so: *Manni* spielt schon in einer anderen Liga. Er kämpft einfach noch mit den richtigen Zeitzonen und den richtigen Zielgebieten. Da bist Du schon wesentlich weiter.


Also, ich bin wirklich froh, daß der gestrige Treffpunkt in *Hilgen* war, nicht z.B. in *Herlin* oder *Hünchen*. Kaum zu denken, wo der Manni dann hingefahren wäre..


@Hardy
ach, das ist doch alles Spielzeug, nix für erwachsene Männer.. 

VG Mikkael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (8. September 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

ich habe in den letzten Wochen Gefallen daran gefunden, auch einfach mal Touren ohne Höhenmeter zu fahren.

Sollte Interesse bestehen, würde ich deshalb am Donnerstag eine Runde im Kölner Norden anbieten. Treffpunkt wäre in Köln-Esch (ist in der unmittelbaren Nähe des Autobahnkreuzes Köln-Nord). Das wäre dann eine "0"-Höhenmeter-Feierabendrunde. Die Streckenlänge wäre zwischen 35-40 Kilometer.

Also, wenn sich ein, zwei andere MTB'ler finden, steigt die Sache. Ich würde die Runde dann heute Abend einstellen.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## mikkael (8. September 2004)

jetzt mal Off-topic:

Gibt's bei uns jemand im Forum der sich mit *Kayak- oder Kanusport o.ä.* usw auskennt? Wie, wo usw kann man diese Sportart treiben? Ist der Einstieg teuer? Was für Herbst & Winter?

VG Mikkael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GuidoM (8. September 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> ich habe in den letzten Wochen Gefallen daran gefunden, auch einfach mal Touren ohne Höhenmeter zu fahren.
> 
> ...



Was für ein Untergrund schwebt dir denn hier vor? Willst du Straße, Feld- oder Forstwege fahren? 

Gruß Guido


----------



## GuidoM (8. September 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt mal Off-topic:
> 
> Gibt's bei uns jemand im Forum der sich mit *Kayak oder Kanu* o.ä. usw auskennt? Wie, wo usw kann man diese Sportart treiben? Ist der Einstieg teuer? Was für Herbst & Winter?
> 
> VG Mikkael



Mit ein paar Freunden haben wir mal eine Kanu-Tour auf der Ruhr gemacht. Es war ein riesen Spaß. Auch in Österreich war ich mal Kajaken. Das hat richtig Spaß gemacht, der Bach war aber auch um einiges schwieriger, sagte man mir. 
Such mal unter Ruhr in Google. Die Ruhr scheint einer der schönsten Bäche/Flüsse hier in NRW zu sein und alle Nase lang gibt es Schulen, die Kuse etc anbieten.
Link Einsteigerkurs 

Letztlich glaube ich aber, dass Wassersport doch eher nichts für den Herbst und den Winter ist. Die beiden von mir befahreren Flüsse wurde bei 25 - 30 Grad befahren und das Wasser war da schon saukalt. An Winter will ich da garnicht denken.

Gruß Guido


----------



## Enrgy (8. September 2004)

Hi Mikkael,

direkt bei uns um die Ecke, guckst du hieä:

http://www.wupperkanutouren.de/

Läßt sich dann prima mit den Feierabendtouren verbinden, vor allem wenn man Platten hat, alle Schläuche weg sind und der Kleber vom Flickzeug vertrocknet ist...


----------



## talybont (8. September 2004)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Armin,
> 
> woher haste denn die Info? Auf der Sigma Website steht davon noch nichts...
> 
> ...


Hi,

auf Sonderseite 11 in der MOUNTAINBIKE 09/2004:
NiMh 6 V /4 Ah, 4h Leuchtdauer, 500 Gramm, wasserdicht, universelle Montage (Vorbau, Rahmen, Trikottasche)

MfG,
Armin


----------



## Zachi (8. September 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Zachi
> 
> Ich stecke hier soviel ein, da muss ich auch mal austeilen
> 
> ...



... es sei dir gegönnt, zumal es ja die Warheit ist  

Habe die Tour von der Wipperaue schon ins Auge gefaßt, aber ob ich wirklich dabei bin, kann ich noch nicht sagen.
Eigentlich bin ich ja der Meinung, daß die meisten und besten Singeltrails immernoch im Gebiet um Altenberg und Dhünntalsperre sind. Ich wohne in Leichlingen und da ist das Wupper-(Witzheldener Seite)und Diepental bis zur Sengbachtalsperre sozusagen meine Hausrunde. Aber soviele Trails habe ich da noch nicht gefunden. Genau deswegen wäre ich gern nächste Woche dabei, um neue kennenzulernen. ...bin schon sehr gespannt. Für mich sind aber die besten Trails immernoch die, die bergab gehen   

Zachi


----------



## hardy_aus_k (8. September 2004)

@Zachi

Ich hoffe, dass ich die Singletrails nächste Woche finde   

@Mikkael

Ich habe zu dem Thema "Kanu/Kajak"  einige Links, die ich Dir schicken kann. Das eignet sich insbesondere für den Einstieg.

@Talybont

Wie teuer soll denn der Akku sein? 

Ich bin gerade dabei, mit meinem Vater selbst eine Lösung zu entwickeln. Anscheinend gibt es die notwendigen Materialien ohne Probleme zu beschaffen, um nahezu professionelle Lösungen herzustellen.

Es würde mich einfach interessieren, ob es einen Preisvorteil gibt.

@GuidoM

Die Tour geht schwerpuntkmäßig durch Wälder über Forstwege. Ich hatte es schon weiter oben mal gepostet, ich glaube: 70% Forstwege, 20%  Asphalt (für öffentlich Verkehr gesperrte Wege), 10% Strasse. 

Als kleinen Bonus könnte ich noch einen Bikeabspritzservice nach der Tour anbieten, wenn er benötigt wird.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (8. September 2004)

@Mikkael

Hier nun meine Links zum Thema "Kanu/Kajak":

http://www.kanutours.de/Home/home.html

http://www.lippe-kanu-touren.de/startseite.htm

http://www.niederrhein-kanu.de/

http://www.kanu-sport-schulte.de/index.htm

Eigentlich sehen wir es nicht gerne, wenn Du fremd gehst    

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## juchhu (8. September 2004)

Tach zusammen,


habe mir gerade mal wieder die www.lupine.de Seite angeguckt. 

Boah, wird mir schlecht, wenn ich die Preise sehe:kotz: .

Naja, gut sind die Beleuchtungsprodukte ja, aber für eine gute Bike- und Helmbeleuchtung bekommt ja schon ein fahrtaugliches Fully. 

Genug der Heulerei. 

Interessante Akkualternative für Sigma Mirage / Mirage X Nutzer:

Als Vorschlag: 6V, ca. 1.250 g, Leuchtdauer bei gleichzeitiger Nutzung beider Leuchten (d.h. 5 W + 10 W) ca. 4 - 5 Stunden !!! 

Bei Interesse melden, Onkel öffnet seine Elektroniktrickkiste und profitiert von seinen Nachrichtentechnikstudium  

VG Martin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (8. September 2004)

@Juchhu

Wieviel Ah hat denn Dein Akku ? Wenn Du 5 Watt + 10 Watt gleichzeitig über 3-4 Stunden betreiben willst, musst Du über 10 Ah haben   

@All

Ich habe mich dann doch entschlossen, eine Feierabendrunde für morgen Abend im Kölner Norden auszuschreiben.

Die Anfahrtsskizze werde ich dann gleich posten.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## GuidoM (8. September 2004)

Hardy, du schreibst eine Runde mit 0 Hm aus und die soll technisch schwer sein. Was hast du vor???    

Gruß Guido


----------



## hardy_aus_k (8. September 2004)

@GuidoM

Guter Hinweis   

Die ganze Sache ist natürlich technisch leicht. 

@All

Und nun auch die Anfahrskizzen dazu:



 






@Manni

Die "0"-Höhenmeter-Feierabendrunde ist mein Konter auf Deine Samstagstour   


Gruß
Hardy


----------



## juchhu (8. September 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Juchhu
> 
> Wieviel Ah hat denn Dein Akku ? Wenn Du 5 Watt + 10 Watt gleichzeitig über 3-4 Stunden betreiben willst, musst Du über 10 Ah haben
> 
> ...


Der Klügere gibt Nachhilfe. Vielen Dank! 

13.000 mAH. 15 W bei 6V = 2,5 A ; 13 Ah / 2,5 A = 5,2 h; 80 % von 5,2h bevor die SPannnung 'zusammenbricht' = 4 h 'Volllast (3 'l' wg. neuer Rechtschreibung )

Das 'Sensationelle' daran ist aber das 'geringe Gewicht' (ca. 1.300-1.500g je nach Ausführung und Isolierung) bei der Volllastleistung. .

VG Martin

PS: Mein Akku existiert nur in der Planung. 

Da ich noch Lade- und Entladeschutzschaltungen sowie eine Zustandsanzeige realisieren muss als auch das Ganze isoliert in eine Trinkflasche integrieren will, wird's noch ein bisschen dauern. Vorab will ich mir aber erstmal das Sigma Mirage Beleuchtungsset kaufen. Dann sehe ich weiter. Da der Akku von der Mirage 'Schrott' ist, wird's wohl nicht lange dauern.

PPS:

Bei 80% Akkukapazität und nur der eingeschalteten 5W Mirage können ca. 21 h Leuchtdauer erreicht werden. Bei vernünftiger Zuschaltung der Mirage X sind dann echte 'Fullnightriding-Touren' möglich. 

Besser geht nicht, oder doch?!


----------



## hardy_aus_k (8. September 2004)

@Juchhu

Ich werde Dich zukünftig mit dem 15 Watt-Strahler hinter oder neben mir fahren lassen. Dann habe ich mein Problem gelöst   

Gestern habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass eine Gruppe selbst mit 5 Watt-Strahlern eine Menge Licht erzeugen kann. Wenn wir enger zusammengefahren sind, war das schon richtig ordentlich. Das geht natürlich nur auf Forstwegen.

13000 mAh ist schon ein Knaller, aber die Akkus werden nicht ganz billig werden. Ich denke, dass Du schon 80  investieren musst   

Mir schwebt etwas im Bereich 3000-4000 mAh vor. Zusätzlich dann noch 1000-2000 mAh Reserve, die ich zuschalten kann. Damit habe ich die Sicherheit, dass ich immer mit Licht nach Hause komme. Solange der Hauptakku reicht, gibt es dann richtig Licht   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Manni (8. September 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @GuidoM
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tja ich glaub dann muß ich alleine fahren, aber dann dürft ihr ja garnicht mit dem Mountainbike fahren     oder gibts unterwegs viele Eisdielen   
Tretet euch aber bitte nicht Tod   
Hab mich heute ohne Handschuhe gesemmelt, werde also morgen unter erschwerten Bedingungen die Strecke nochmal zuende abfahren.

Hoffe es melden sich auch ein paar mutige, kann doch nicht sein das man die richtig genialen Touren alleine fahren muß. Trails gibts bei deutlich mehr als 70% Anteil an den 70km


----------



## juchhu (8. September 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Juchhu
> 
> Ich werde Dich zukünftig mit dem 15 Watt-Strahler hinter oder neben mir fahren lassen. Dann habe ich mein Problem gelöst


Musst aber schon Lichtschutzfaktor 60 auftragen, sonst siehst Du nachher aus wie ein Grillhähnchen. 



			
				hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Gestern habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass eine Gruppe selbst mit 5 Watt-Strahlern eine Menge Licht erzeugen kann. Wenn wir enger zusammengefahren sind, war das schon richtig ordentlich. Das geht natürlich nur auf Forstwegen.


Tja, auf einem Singletrail fährt man halt erstmal alleine und dunkel in den Abgrund. Da nützt einem die ggf. 10 x 5 W = 50W  nicht wirklich viel.



			
				hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> 13000 mAh ist schon ein Knaller, aber die Akkus werden nicht ganz billig werden. Ich denke, dass Du schon 80  investieren musst


Ja, das finde ich auch. Vor allendingen bin ich stolz auf das 'geringe' Gewicht. Da kann ein 6V-System doch endlichen einen entscheidenen Vorteil gegenüber den klassischen 12V-System ausspielen. Denn nutzt man die gleichen Zellen, unterhalten wir uns bei gleicher Akkukapazität von 13.000mAh über ein Gewicht zwischen 2.600 und 3.000 g. Und das ist dann kein Knaller mehr, obwohl bei einem 15W/12V-System wir uns natürlich über doppelt solange Leuchtdauer unterhalten.

Denn

13.000mAh x 6V = 78Wh und 13.000mAh x 12V = 156Wh d.h.

78Wh / 15 W = 5,2 h LD* und 156 / 15W = 10,4 h LD *

* LD = Leuchtdauer, theoretischer Wert, da spätestens bei 20% Akkukapazität ein Spannungsabfall zu verzeichnen ist.

Allerdings könnte man, vorausgesetzt man arrangiert sich mit den 3 kg Akkugewicht , bei 12V-System auch 30W mit 5,2 h Leuchtdauer geniessen.

Die Diskussion endet damit, dass man einen Kinderanhänger voll Autobatterien mitnimmt und ein vernünftiges 220V-System aufbaut. 

Allerdings ist dann für Vorausfahrende Lichschutzfaktor deutlich größer als 60 zu empfehlen. 



			
				hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Mir schwebt etwas im Bereich 3000-4000 mAh vor. Zusätzlich dann noch 1000-2000 mAh Reserve, die ich zuschalten kann. Damit habe ich die Sicherheit, dass ich immer mit Licht nach Hause komme. Solange der Hauptakku reicht, gibt es dann richtig Licht
> 
> Gruß
> Hardy


Nächstkleiner Kapazität wären bei meinem System 9.000 mAh. Reduziert bestenfalls den EK um 20%, allerdings die Akkukapazität um 30%. Lohnt nicht, daher habe ich diese kleinere Variante direkt verworfen.

Schau'n mer mal. 

VG Martin

PS:

Bei www.bike-discount.de kostet das Sigma Mirage Beleuchtungsset (5W+10W+Haltung+KAbel+'Schrott'Akku+'Schrott'Ladegerät 49,90 . Mein Akku-System mit den entsprechenden Schutzschaltungen, Kabel, (Kälte)Isolierung und Trinkflaschensystem abhängig von der Anfertigungsmenge mindestens >100,00 .

Damit langsam mit einem Lupine-Lichtsystem vergleichbar aber zum halben Preis


----------



## Enrgy (8. September 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...Die Diskussion endet damit, dass man einen Kinderanhänger voll Autobatterien mitnimmt und ein vernünftiges 220V-System aufbaut. ...




Schmonzes. Direkt ein kleines Stromaggregat in den Hänger, vorne 2 Xenon-Autolampen dran und gut ist!
Und was man mit dem Strom noch so alles machen kann: 
- Per Elektromotor den Berg hochziehen lassen
- Würstchen grillen
- Fernsehen
- Bier kühlen (sorry Martin)
- laut Mucke hören welche den Fahrtwind übertönt
- Reifen per Kompressor aufpumpen
- im Winter per Föhn die Trails trocknen
- NATÜRLICH auch endlich richtige Kettensägen zur Trailpflege nutzen 
usw usv etc bla bla...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (8. September 2004)

Also das mit den Akkus ist keine Hexerei!

für 9,6 Ah und 6 V nehme man:
4 x parallel 5x Sanyo RC 2400 = 20 Zellen = ca. 1200 g und ca. 90 
Dieser Akku ist nahezu unkaputtbar! Und auf so einen Quatsch wie LED's und elektronischen Schnickschnack würde ich persönlich verzichten. Einmal den Strom messen, und ich weiß wie lange der hält!

Gleiches Gewicht mit 13,2 Ah: Man ersetze die RC 2400 durch eine RC3300 HV (NiMh) oder noch gösser: eine GP 3600 NiMh. Das sind pro Zelle nur etwa 2 g mehr. Allerdings kostet dann eine Zelle auch zwischen 7,50 und 10 Euro.

Ich selbst fahre mit den RC 2400, da ich 48 Stück von denen im Modellflugbetrieb habe, und die sonst nur gelangweilt dreinblicken  .

MfG,
Armin


----------



## juchhu (8. September 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Schmonzes. Direkt ein kleines Stromaggregat in den Hänger, vorne 2 Xenon-Autolampen dran und gut ist!
> Und was man mit dem Strom noch so alles machen kann:
> - Per Elektromotor den Berg hochziehen lassen
> - Würstchen grillen
> ...


Tja, ähm, also das hat mich jetzt restlos überzeugt. 

Wieviel würde denn ein solches System kosten?

Gibt's Anhängerkupplungsystem für MTBs mit einer Stützlast von >= 50 KG?

Hat das Anhängersystem Scheibenbremsen und kann es mit meinem MTB-SB synchronisiert werden?

Können Blinker, Rück- und Bremsleuchten integriert werden? Seitenspeigel am Lenker wären auch nicht schlecht?

Fragen über Fragen?

VG Martin

PS:

Könnte eine Kühlfunktion für mindestens einen Bierkasten integriert werden? Klar, nicht für mich, aber für meine Tourkameraden, nach dem Motto: 'Wie ich Freunde fürs Leben finde!'.


----------



## Manni (8. September 2004)

Also U/P=I  heißt doch das ich bei 12Volt und 20W 1,66Ampere brauche.
Ich habe nun einen 3,4 Ampere Akku, das reicht also kanpp für 2Stunden.

Was wollt ihr also mit 13Amperestunden? Zum 24 Stundenrennen?
Also wielange wird denn bei euch son nen Nightride ?


----------



## juchhu (8. September 2004)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> Also das mit den Akkus ist keine Hexerei!
> 
> für 9,6 Ah und 6 V nehme man:
> 4 x parallel 5x Sanyo RC 2400 = 20 Zellen = ca. 1200 g und ca. 90 
> ...


Hast DU eine SOS-Zellendorf aufgemacht?

Allerdings hauen mich 4 x 5 x RC3300 HV preislich vom Sockel! Das sind dann rund 160  nur für die Zellen (Mengenrabatt mal außer Acht gelassen). Whow!!!

Wie sieht denn das mit dem Gewicht und Volumen aus? Passen 20 von den Zellen mit Verkabelung noch in eine Trinkflasche?

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (8. September 2004)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Also U/P=I heißt doch das ich bei 12Volt und 20W 1,66Ampere brauche.
> Ich habe nun einen 3,4 Ampere Akku, das reicht also kanpp für 2Stunden.
> 
> Was wollt ihr also mit 13Amperestunden? Zum 24 Stundenrennen?
> Also wielange wird denn bei euch son nen Nightride ?


Der 12V 3,4Ah Akku hält aber nur theoretisch knapp zwei Stunden. Denn die tatsächliche Entladedauer hängt von Ladezustand, dem Entladestrom und von der Umgebungstemeratur ab. Dafür gibt's von Hersteller der Akku(s)(zellen) Datenblätter, auf denen die Kapazität von 100% bis 0%, der jeweilige Entladestrom und die ZEllenspannung bei einer bestimmten Umgebungstemperatur aufgezeichnet sind. Meistens wird als Umgebeungstemperatur 20°C bzw. 25°C(!) angegeben. Bei einer Außentemperatur von -10°C und +10°C sind die Entladezeiten dramatisch kürzer (wenn keine gute Isolierung benutzt wird). Meine 4 h bei 15W Dauerbeleuchtung sind dann bei tiefen Temperaturen grob die Hälfte. Danach wird das Licht gelblich, da ein deutlicher Spannungsabfall zu verzeichnen ist. Allerdings habe ich es im Winter bei -10°C bisher erst auf knapp zwei Stunden Bruttofahrzeit geschafft. Dannach hatte ich das Gefühl, bei einigen vorstehenden Körperteile ebenfall -10°C Innentemperatur zu haben. 

VG Martin

PS:

Vergessen, sorry!

MEin Ziel ist es, auch in der Winterzeit 3-4 Bruttofahrstunden fahren zu können. ALso die Nacht zum Tage zu machen!


----------



## Manni (8. September 2004)

Naja beim ersten Nightride bin ich mal dabei, da wird die erste Stunde ja noch einigermaßen hell sein. Wenn ihr mich überzeugt muß ich mir dann wohl doch noch nen 2ten akku zulegen.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (9. September 2004)

@Juchhu, Talybont

Vielen Dank für die Postings zu dem Thema. Aber es bleiben dann doch noch immer ein paar Fragen. Muss ich bei den Berechnungen nicht auch den Wiederstand der Lampe berücksichtigen ? 

http://www.mtb-biking.de/lampen/akku/planer.htm

Danach brauche ich für bei 5 Watt pro Stunde ca. 1,3 AH, für 10 Watt 2,7 und für 15 Watt 4,0 AH. Das sind dann schon andere Leistungsdaten als die oben genannten. Was nun?

Eine andere Sache, die mich quält, ist die Befestigung der Akkus. Die Flaschenhalterlösung gefällt mir irgendwie nicht. Gibt es irgendwo Lenker-/Vorbaubefestigungen zu kaufen ? 

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## GuidoM (9. September 2004)

Also ich persönlich favorisiere die Flaschenhalterlösung. Wenn du den Akku am Lenker montierst, dann erhöht sich der Schwerpunkt an einer ungünstigen Stelle und das Lenkverhalten ändert sich vermutlich negativ.

Was hast du gegen Flaschenhalter?

Gruß Guido

P.S.: Was mir aufgefallen ist, dass bei Eurer Beleuchtung am Dienstag die Ausleuchtung eher als schlecht zu bezeichnen war. Es war ein gepunkteter Kleks vor dem Rad. Wenn´s richtig dunkel ist, wird´s schwer mit dem Wegfinden... aber das werden wir ja wohl noch alles sehen.


----------



## juchhu (9. September 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Juchhu, Talybont
> 
> Vielen Dank für die Postings zu dem Thema. Aber es bleiben dann doch noch immer ein paar Fragen. Muss ich bei den Berechnungen nicht auch den Wiederstand der Lampe berücksichtigen ?
> 
> ...


Eijeijei, jetzt geht's los. 

Der Widerstand der Lampe ist bereits berücksichtigt, und zwar durch Angabe der Nennspannung und deren Aufnahmeleistung (übrigens nicht gleichzusetzen mit Lichtausbeute ). 

I=P/U = 5W / 6V = 0,83 A; R=U/I = 6V / 0,83A = 7,23 Ohm

Der Berechnung des Akkuplaner berücksichtigt bei 6V angenommener Nennspannung einen Spannungsabfall von 0,8 V = ca. 13% auf 5,2V. Dies ist eine gute Annahme, muss aber nicht der jeweiligen Akkuzellencharakteristik entsprechen. In meiner Annahme bin ich den 'Weg' der 20%-tigen Restkapazität gegangen. Allerdings gibt's es Zellen auf dem Markt (z.B. bei USV in der EDV), die sehr hohe Ströme im 2-3 stelligen A liefern können und erst beim Unterschreiten einer Restkapazität von 10% einen signifikanten Spannungsabfall von ca. 10% zeigen. D.h. 90% der Akkukapazität sind ohne Licht-mengenreduktion und -farbverschiebung nutzbar.

Beeindruckt hätte mich daher eher die Frage nach dem Innenwiderstand des Akkus in Abhängigkeit zu seiner jeweiligen Restkapazität.  
Denn der Widerstand der Leuchte nach Erreichen der Betriebstemperatur und der Anschlußkabel ist vernachlässigbar gering und vor allendingen berechenbar. Das Problem ist aber der variable Innenwiderstand des Akkus in Abhängigkeit von Ladezustand, Entladestrom und Umgebungstemperatur. Das Datenblatt einer z.B. interesannten Hochstromakkuzelle auf 2V-Basis umfasst alleine 61 .pdf-Seiten(!!!, durchaus vergleichbar mit IC-Datenblätter), worin die o.g. Problematik umfassend dargestellt wird.

Bei dem o.g. Akkuplaner ergibt sich bei 6V und 13 Ah sowie 5W Dauerbetrieb und 10W 50%-tiger Betrieb eine Akkulaufzeit von 4h. Immer noch ein sehr guter Wert. Der tatsächliche Wert wird aber in erster Linie von der Akkucharateristik und dessen Serienstreuung abhängen.

Fazit: Planen und Rechnen sind gut, und Ausprobieren besser. 

VG Martin

PS: Akkulenkermontage ist keine gute Idee, da das Fahrverhalten mit 1,5 - 3 kg zusätzlich verschlechtert. Außerdem würde der Akku genau über dem verlängerten Beschleunigungsvektor der Federgabel ruhen und müsste entsprechend fest und schwingungsdämpfend gelagert wwerden. Eine Befestigung am bzw. um der Schwerpunkt des Bike, also irgendwo zwischen Vorder- und Hinterrad, würde die Schwingungen enorm dämpfen und das Fahrverhalten weniger beeinflussen. Wie wäre es mit einer Rahmentasche mit Klettbefestigung. M.W. hat Armin @talybont eine solche Rahmentasche. Die Taschen lassen i.R. eine voluminösere Bauweise inkl. Kälteisolierung zu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (9. September 2004)

GuidoM schrieb:
			
		

> ... Was mir aufgefallen ist, dass bei Eurer Beleuchtung am Dienstag die Ausleuchtung eher als schlecht zu bezeichnen war. Es war ein gepunkteter Kleks vor dem Rad. Wenn´s richtig dunkel ist, wird´s schwer mit dem Wegfinden... aber das werden wir ja wohl noch alles sehen ...



Stell' Dir vor, dass ich jahrelang gespart habe, um mir die Sigma Mirage kaufen zu können. Endlich, als ich sie dann überglücklich in den Händen halte, kommt ein Miesmacher daher und verdirbt mir die ganze Freude. Was denkst Du, was ich als gewaltbereiter Mensch machen würde?

Bei mir übrigens war genau der umgekehrter Effekt, als ich die Mirage das erste Mal ausprobiert habe. Ich war überrascht, wie gut die Beleuchtung war. Ich fürchte aber, dass ich bei der ersten Erfahrung mit 10 Watt- oder 15 Watt-Lampen meine 5 Watt-Leuchte in eBay versteigere   



			
				Juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ... Wie wäre es mit einer Rahmentasche mit Klettbefestigung ...



Ich bin zu allen Schandtaten bereit. Kennt jemand eine Bezugsquelle ?

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## juchhu (9. September 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Stell' Dir vor, dass ich jahrelang gespart habe, um mir die Sigma Mirage kaufen zu können. Endlich, als ich sie dann überglücklich in den Händen halte, kommt ein Miesmacher daher und verdirbt mir die ganze Freude. Was denkst Du, was ich als gewaltbereiter Mensch machen würde?
> 
> Bei mir übrigens war genau der umgekehrter Effekt, als ich die Mirage das erste Mal ausprobiert habe. Ich war überrascht, wie gut die Beleuchtung war. Ich fürchte aber, dass ich bei der ersten Erfahrung mit 10 Watt- oder 15 Watt-Lampen meine 5 Watt-Leuchte in eBay versteigere
> 
> ...


Da schreib' ich mir für Dich die Finger wund  und werde nur mit einem einzigen Satz zitiert.  

Undank ist der Welten Lohn. 

Ich glaube, wenn ich das Geld für eine Lupine-Bike- und Helmbeleuchtung hätte und sie kaufen würde, würden bei Vergleich und entsprechender finanzieller Möglichkeit der Rest der Truppe mindestens die Sigma Mirage Beleuchtung 'wegschmeissen'. Aber mit einem vernünftigen Akku kann man auch mit einem Sigma Mirage Set viel Spass zum einem 'bezahlbaren' Preis auf den Trails by night bekommen.

VG Martin

PS:

Guckst Du hier bzw. bei RoseVersand wg. Rahmentasche

http://www.roseversand.de/rose_main.cfm?KTG_ID=1112&cid=170


----------



## hardy_aus_k (9. September 2004)

@Juchhu

Lass' Dich mal in den Arm nehmen und ganzen fest drücken   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## juchhu (9. September 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Juchhu
> 
> Lass' Dich mal in den Arm nehmen und ganzen fest drücken
> 
> ...


Aber bitte mit 'Tränchen trocknen' und einem Stück 'Schokolade'!  

VG Martin


----------



## mikkael (9. September 2004)

Danke Guido, Hardy und Volker für die Kanu-Kajak-Links. 
Erfreulicherweise scheint es auch in den Herbstmonaten kein Problem zu sein zu kajaken. Ich möchte es kurzsfristig ausprobieren, vielleicht schließt sich einer von Euch an.

*Was Beleuchtung angeht:* Ich glaube die standard Sigma Mirage ist zwar ok, aber gerade gut genug, eine Herbst- bzw. Winternachmittagsrunde zu Ende zu fahren. Und das 'nicht auf Trails', nur auf Waldautobahnen und nicht alleine! Mehr nicht!

Wenn man eine komplette Runde im Dunkeln fahren will ist es definitiv 'nicht ausreichend', für unbekannte Trails sogar 'lebensgefährlich'. Das erklärt auch den 'anständigen' Preis.

Für eine 'Nightride' braucht man so etwas ähnliches wie die Beleuchtung von *Armin* + ein 'Headlight' wie z.B. von *Martin*. Klar, hier sind wir in einer anderen Liga (_siehe Lupine _) aber es ist anders. Alles andere ist meiner Meinung nach eine Zumutung oder Fehlgriff mit möglichen ernsthaften Konsequenzen.

Auch so, kann man nur auf bekannten Trails fahren.

Desweiteren die 'traurige' Optik: Das Bike schaut voll überladen aus, der Biker wie ein Taikonaut mit Verkabelung á la NT-Server überall von A bis Z. Und dann kommt das Regen, und Matsch und das und das.. Hier kann so viel schief gehen. 

Da ich mein Problem durch einen Kauf von einer Lupine-oä-Lampe nur noch 'teurer' mache und/oder keine Lust/Zeit habe mich in die Bastelei zu widmen, habe ich mir eine andere Lösung ausgedacht: ich werde auf das 'Mittagessen' verzichten. Das Bike bringe ich ins Büro mit, Grafenberger Wald (@hardy: die steilen Anstiege aus Neanderthal-Runde) ist etwa 5-10 Bikeminuten entfernt. 1-1,5 Stunde 'richtig' fahren*, dafür eine halbe Stunde länger arbeiten (das tu' ich ja sowieso) ist viel besser als in der Dunkelheit wild durch den Wald zu düsen.

Die, diese Möglichkeit nicht haben, müssen sich wahrscheinlich ein anderes Wochenrhythmus einfallen lassen und 2 Tagestouren am Wochenende fahren als eine/mehrere kleinere Runde/n in der Woche. Ich kenne viele Biker hier aus dem Forum und ich weiß, dass viele von uns sowieso mehr WE-lästig sind.

VG Mikkael


*das bringt mich auf eine neue idee: 'Mikkaels leckere Mittagsrunden in Düsseldorf': 
*Höhenmeter fressen, statt fettiges Essen..*


----------



## MTB-Kao (9. September 2004)

ich warte dann mit dem lampenkauf bis ich mal ein paar beispiele live im einsatz gesehen habe    

schade das gestern niemand konnte. höhenprofil habe ich unten beigefügt. war zwischendurch etwas mühselig da ich teilweise in einem gebiet unterwegs war was ich gar nicht kenne, daher musste ich viel auf die karte gucken. aber als ich noch eine schleife durch mein gewohntes heimatrevier gedreht habe konnte ich noch etwas tempo machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (9. September 2004)

Tach zusammen,

die Idee mit dem Abwarten und bei Bikekollegen sich die Beleuchtung live anzuschauen ist zur Beurteilung eine gute Idee  beim anschließenden Mitfahren allerdings weniger  

Kleine Kostenrechnung an meinem vorhandenen bzw. geplanten Belechtungssystem.


Diodenrücklicht, wenn nicht im Set integriert, zwischen 5 und 10 
Sigma Mirage Set, d.h. 5W und 10W plus Zubehör, um die 50 
 Akkusystem a la Martin mit 13.000 mAH, unbezahlbar  Ok,ok ca.120
Helmbeleuchtung durch Black Diamond Spaceshot2, je nach Leuchtmittel 5-10W, ca. 70 
Macht zusammen ca. 250 , ohne Spezialakku immer noch 150 . Für eine Hand voll Nightrides in der Neben- bzw. Nachsaison macht das keinen Sinn. Bei regelmäßiger Fahrweise sieht's halt schon anders aus.

Als ich noch in Refrath wohnte, hatte ich mit meiner Helmbeleuchtung und 2,4W Akku-Cateye-Beleuchtung wenig Probleme, weil alles 'eben' war. Hier in Moitzfeld sieht das schon deutlich anders aus. Derzeit nach 20:00 Uhr in ein Tal mit Nord-Süd-Ausrichtung zu fahren, heißt in absoluter Dunkelheit zu fahren. Auf breiten Forstweg mit normaler StVO-Beleuchtung ein akzeptables Situation, auf einem leichten Singletrail allerdings schon nicht mehr gefahrlos fahrbar oder nur mit erheblicher Reduzierung der Geschwindigkeit. Von unbekannten Trails ganz zu Schweigen.

Naja, auch hier wird im Zweifelsfall eine darwinistische Selektion im Gelände erfolgen. 

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-Kao (9. September 2004)

@juchu
für eine test- und begutachtungsfahrt könnte ich mir schon 'ne funzel anschrauben   aber ich denke ich werde eh den winter über nur am we fahren und die woche über meine kondition mit laufen aufrecht erhalten. 150 okken nur für licht? no way!!!


----------



## juchhu (9. September 2004)

MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> @juchu
> für eine test- und begutachtungsfahrt könnte ich mir schon 'ne funzel anschrauben  aber ich denke ich werde eh den winter über nur am we fahren und die woche über meine kondition mit laufen aufrecht erhalten. 150 okken nur für licht? no way!!!


Hallo Lars @MTB-Kao,

tja, MTB-Fahren kann ein teures Hobby werden, aber wem sag' ich das  

Mal abgesehen von meiner Helmleuchte habe ich mich bisher auch nur mit StVO-Beleuchtung 'rumgeschlagen', und es geht. Allerdings habe ich dies noch nie auf mir unbekannten Singletrails gemacht. Und genau darin wird das Problem der Nightridingtouren bestehen. Der Guide mit Ortskenntnissen 'düst' vor, und der Rest stürzt sich todesmutig wie Lemminge hinterher. Daher sollte der Guide bei der Streckenführungsplanung dieselbige erheblich entschärfen. Ich glaube, so eine schöne Nightridingtour in der Wahner Heide mit 30-40 km und 300-400 hm wäre als zweite Tour garnicht so schlecht.

Schau'n wir mal, ob das Ganze nur Randgruppen- oder 'Massenevent'-charakter gewinnen wird.

VG Martin


----------



## GuidoM (9. September 2004)

@ hardy, genau deshalb hatte ich am Dienstag auch nichts gesagt. Schließlich bis du größer als ich. Somit sage ich es aus sicherer Entfernung     

Schaut Euch mal die Angebote von MARWI USA  zum Thema Lampen an. Ich bin restlos begeistet. Mittlerweile haben die auch formschöne Akkus (Trinkflaschendesign) im Angebot (leider keine Lenkerhaltung für den Akku   )

Bei ebay gibs hierzu einige Angebote:
ebay1  Leider hat der Depp nicht dazu geschrieben wieviel Watt dat Deil hat
ebay2 
ebay3 

Ich habe von Marwi den Doppelscheinwerfer und muss sagen, ich bin begeistet. Bei der nächsten Tour, heute jedoch nicht, sonst krieg ich geschimpft, zeig ich sie euch nochmal   

So, jetzt reichts mit der Werbung

Gruß Guido

P.S.: Ich bin weder verwandt noch verschwägert mit der Fa. MARWI, noch halte ich Anteile an dieser Firma, nur ein zufriedener Kunde


----------



## MTB-Kao (9. September 2004)

@martin
werde auf jeden fall mal eine tour mit machen und dann entscheiden


----------



## juchhu (9. September 2004)

GuidoM schrieb:
			
		

> @ hardy, genau deshalb hatte ich am Dienstag auch nichts gesagt. Schließlich bis du größer als ich. Somit sage ich es aus sicherer Entfernung
> 
> Schaut Euch mal die Angebote von MARWI USA zum Thema Lampen an. Ich bin restlos begeistet. Mittlerweile haben die auch formschöne Akkus (Trinkflaschendesign) im Angebot (leider keine Lenkerhaltung für den Akku  )
> 
> ...


Schöne Teile, aber bei der Aufnahmeleistung bei deren 6V-System musst Du schon ordentlich Gewicht bei dem Akku mit einkalkulieren, wenn's 3-4 Leuchtdauer sein soll. Bei Gesamtaufnahmeleistungen von mehr als 20W favorisiere ich dann doch 12V-Systeme, denn bei 6V sind das dann dauerhaft mehr als 4 A/h. Selbst ein 8Ah -Akku hält unter praktischen Gesichtspunkten keine 2 h sondern eher 1,5 h. Bei Temperaturen unter 10°C sieht das dann ganz anders aus. Außerdem wird es in der Stromaufnahmeliga   schon schwierig, leichte Akkus zu finden.

Aber schön sind sie trotzdem  . Hast Du vielleicht eine Vertriebsadresse außer ebay in Deutschland zur Hand?

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (9. September 2004)

MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> @martin
> werde auf jeden fall mal eine tour mit machen und dann entscheiden


Gute Entscheidung 

Ich sehe mal zu, dass ich das Akkuproblem deutlich unter die 100  drücken kann, sodass ein Sigma Mirage Set mit Hochleistungsakku a la Martin um die 100  kostet. Denn eine Helmbeleuchtung ist dann nicht mehr notwendig.

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (9. September 2004)

Tach zusammen,

geht, statt der o.g. Ankündigung, gerade die umgekehrte Richtung:

6V, 1.100 g (ohne interne Verkabelung und Kälteisolierung sowie Gehäuse) und sensationelle 18.000 mAH  

Leider im EK und nur die Zellen ca. 170   

Ich suche weiter.

VG Martin

PS:

Für Gewichtsuninteressierte biete sich ein Bleigelakku mit 6V und 12Ah und ca. 2kg für schlappe 15.25  an. Stellt man die beiden Angebote in Relation

System 1: 6V, 18 Ah, 1.100 g und 170,00 

System 2: 6V, 12 Ah, 2.000 g und 015,25 

hat sich weiteres Suchen und Planen erledigt.

Bei Dauernutzung 5W und 50%-tiger Nutzung der 10W kommt man auf 4h. UNd das zu meiner Ansicht nach bezahlbarem Preis und akzeptablen Gewicht.


----------



## GuidoM (9. September 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du vielleicht eine Vertriebsadresse außer ebay in Deutschland zur Hand?
> VG Martin



Ein Blick in google und auf die Seite rad-net.de
ergibt folgende Anschrift:
MARWI Marwi Germany GmbH, Ardeyer Str 15, 58730 Fröndenberg, Tel 02373-7530 Fax 02373-753209 
Oder eben im gut sortierten Fachhandel


Viel Spaß

Gruß Guido


----------



## talybont (9. September 2004)

Eieiei, Ihr macht einen Bohei um die Funzeln  .

Ich bin in Duisburg zwei Turns (4 Runden) mit einer 2,4 W Cateye gefahren, und das im Renntempo. OK, ich kannte die Strecke bereits, aber da waren auch ein paar fiese dunkle Ecken. *Die Mirage war da mehr als ausreichend*.
Ich bleibe bei meiner Eigenbaufunzel, werde sie aber durch eine Lucido-Helmlampe (6x LED, 1X Halogen) ergänzen, wenn mein Outdoorspezi aus Kanada zurück ist. Bis dahin kommt eine 3V Maglite auf den Helm. Zum Reparieren im Dunkeln allemal genug!

MfG,
Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni (9. September 2004)

Sagt mal,
ist euch die Tour zulang, zuschwer, zuspät, zuleicht oder liegt die fehlende Nachfrage daran das es zur Zeit ein Überangebot an Wuppertouren gibt??
Oder geben euch eure Frauen am Weekend kein go   

Naja bin die Tour heute abgefahren und wenn keiner mitkommt probier ich halt ne neue Tour rund um Remscheid aus, die stell ich dann für den goldenen Oktober ein.


----------



## Marco_Lev (9. September 2004)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Sagt mal,
> ist euch die Tour zulang, zuschwer, zuspät, zuleicht oder liegt die fehlende Nachfrage daran das es zur Zeit ein Überangebot an Wuppertouren gibt??
> Oder geben euch eure Frauen am Weekend kein go
> 
> Naja bin die Tour heute abgefahren und wenn keiner mitkommt probier ich halt ne neue Tour rund um Remscheid aus, die stell ich dann für den goldenen Oktober ein.



tja lieber manni,
also wenn du daraus ne wochenendtour machen würdest, inklusive übernachtung, könnte ich mir das schon vorstellen   
nene, vielleicht werde ich solche touren nächstes jahr in angriff nehmen können, oder in zwei, oder drei jahren   
wünsche dir aber viel spass, auf das sich noch ein paar mitfahrer finden werden.
gruß marco


----------



## hardy_aus_k (9. September 2004)

@Manni

Deine Tour ist grundsätzlich sehr interessant. Insbesondere der hohe Trailanteil ist ein Hammer. Ich würde da bestimmt auch mitfahren, wenn ich nicht letzten Samstag endgültig entschieden habe, dass ich keine Touren mehr fahre, die über 50 Kilometer ausgeschrieben sind.

Dann kommt noch am Samstag dazu, dass ich von meinen Eltern um 12.00 Uhr zum Essen eingeladen bin. Als Einzelkind brauche ich zwar nicht um das Erbe zu kämpfen, aber ich möchte meine Eltern nicht vernachlässigen. Ab 14.00 Uhr kannst Du über mich frei verfügen (unter oben genannten Rahmenbedingungen). Sonntags wäre auch möglich, wobei ich dann lieber früher (Startpunkt nicht nach 10.00 Uhr) fahren würde.

Gruß
Hardy

P.S.:

Abgesehen davon ist Opladen als Treffpunkt für mich nicht der Hit. Mit dem selben Fahraufwand bin ich dann schon mitten im Bergischen und brauche mich nicht mit der Parkplatzsuche herumärgern.


----------



## talybont (9. September 2004)

@Manni

Du musst das anders anpacken. Der böse Mann aus Esch übertreibt immer, um Anfänger abzuschrecken. Du solltest halt untertreiben, um Hardy in die Falle zu locken.

Ich kann dieses WE leider nicht, da ich mich auf ein Einstellungsgespräch in Friedrichshafen vorbereiten muss. Am Montag geht es dann in aller frühe ab richtung Süden.

MfG,
Armin


----------



## JürgenK (9. September 2004)

@Manni

Da bietest du schonmal ´ne Tour an und keiner geht hin, nicht gerade nett.  
Vielleicht melden sich ja noch welche an!

Ich würd ja gern mitfahren, *Aber*

1) kann ich nicht, da ich wieder das gesamte WE arbeiten muß, so ein Sch...    
2) darf ich als mehrmaliger Familienvater nur in Ausnahmefällen *so lange * das Nest verlassen
und 
3) weiß ich gar nicht ob ich die Tour überhaupt schaffen würde.

Für mich ist auch eine Seniorentour mit bis zu 1000 HM und ca. 3 Std Fahrzeit angeraten, um weiterhin in Ruhe altern zu können.   Alles andere entzieht alten Körpern zu viel Energie, (frag Hardy)

Jürgen


----------



## hardy_aus_k (10. September 2004)

@Manni

Anscheinend hast Du Deine Tour frustriert zurückgezogen. Manchmal ist das auch die richtige Entscheidung. Lasse Dich bitte nicht entmutigen, auch weiterhin Touren anzubieten.

Manchmal läuft es eben nicht. Gestern hat meine "0"-Höhenmeterrunde auch keinen richtigen Zuspruch gefunden. Ärgerlicher war dann, dass der einzige angemeldete Biker nicht gekommen ist. Gestern hätte ich dann locker eine Stunde früher losfahren können als geplant. Das nervt dann !

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Delgado (10. September 2004)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Sagt mal,
> ist euch die Tour zulang, zuschwer, zuspät, zuleicht oder liegt die fehlende Nachfrage daran das es zur Zeit ein Überangebot an Wuppertouren gibt??
> Oder geben euch eure Frauen am Weekend kein go
> 
> Naja bin die Tour heute abgefahren und wenn keiner mitkommt probier ich halt ne neue Tour rund um Remscheid aus, die stell ich dann für den goldenen Oktober ein.



Hallo Manni,

ich finde Deine Tour toll.
Würde gerne mit Dir fahren.
Nachwuchs hat sich auch erst zum 24.12.2004 angemeldet.

Aber:

Der Treffpunkt kommt mir überhaupt nicht entgegen da ich Richtung Waldbröl wohne und z. Zt. die A4 bei Wiehl gesperrt ist.

Wenn Du den Ausgangspunkt Deiner Tour in meine Richtung verlegen könntest (Hückeswagen, Wermelskirchen, ...) bin ich dabei.

Nehme dafür gerne ein paar Kilometer mehr auf dem Bike in Kauf.
Interese? 02261-971239 oder hier posten. Vielleicht kommt ja noch jemand dazu?

Gruß Delgado


----------



## MTB-Kao (10. September 2004)

@manni
ich überlege noch und werde mir nachher mal den wetterbericht anschauen   hört sich auf jeden fall sehr interessant an die tour, der treffpunkt ist für kölner ja auch günstig. meine freundin ist da relativ tolerant, fährt ja normalerweise selber mtb. nachwuchs kommt auch erst im januar   

@hardy
opladen ist ein netter ausgangspunkt und man muss auch keinen parkplatz suchen. im wohngebiet neben der stadthalle oder am freibad gibt es ausreichend parkplätze für lau, ist nur rund 1-2 km vom treffpunkt entfernt. und es gibt ein paar richtig schöne strecken richtung wupper und bergisches land


----------



## Enrgy (10. September 2004)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> ... da ich mich auf ein Einstellungsgespräch in Friedrichshafen vorbereiten muss...



ZF?

Wenn du dort hinziehst, haste ja die besten Bikereviere vor der Nase. Und besseres Wetter und Klima als hier sowieso. Würd ich sofort machen.

Viel Glück beim Gespräch!

Gruß enrgy
PS: nimm das Bike mit und such dir ne schöne Runde dort unten, zum Streßabbau hinterher!

@ Manni

Deine Tour schreckt evtl. auch aus anderem Grund ab:
Du kommst grad vom Alpencross, willst demnächst noch das Eisjöchl nachholen, bist also in super Form. Außerdem reizt mich persönlich keine 70km-1500Hm Tour in ner Gegend, die ich eh in- und auswendig kenne. Wenn ich mich schon quäle, will ich auch optisch was geboten bekommen. Deshalb war ich gestern zB. auf Tour von der Tomburg zum Steinerberg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (10. September 2004)

@ Manni

Deine Tour schreckt evtl. auch aus anderem Grund ab:
Du kommst grad vom Alpencross, willst demnächst noch das Eisjöchl nachholen, bist also in super Form. 


..... hört sich doch reizvoll an.

Leider muss ich heute (wetterbedingt) früher von der Arbeit weg.
Habe zu Hause dann keinen Internet Acount mehr.

@manni 

Wenn wir uns woanders (s. o.) treffen können.
Kannst du ja mal anrufen. Schicke Dir mal meine Mobil Tel. Nr. via PM.

Gruß Delgado


----------



## Manni (10. September 2004)

Na ist doch alles halb so schlimm,
hab die Tour nur schonmal rausgenommen damit das weekend für mich auch planbar bleibt, nicht das sich da noch jemand am Samstag um 11:00Uhr anmeldet wenn ich schon im Freibad liege   

Ne Spaß bei Seite ich fahr als Ersatz eine Tour rund um Remscheid, hab mir mal ein Roadbook aus der MTB oder der Bike vorgenommen und schau mal ob die Runde rockt   
35km und 1000hm klingen aber auch nicht gerade viel leichter. Naja ich fahr die Runde und stell sie dann vielleicht mal als Jahresabschlußtour im Oktober ein.
Hab übrigens ne Tour bei Gummersbach aufgetan, muß nurnochmal die Wege checken ob der Forstweganteil nicht zu groß ist. 

Profil Gummersbach-Aggertalhöhle:

Gesamtstrecke: 36,8km
Fahrzeit: 3:20h
Anstiege: 1018hm
Schwierigkeit: mittel

Interesse wurde schon bekundet, habe aber erst in 1-2 Wochen wieder Gelegenheit da hochzukommen.

@ Enrgy: der Serpentinendownhill vom Pilz nach Fähr runter ist fast wieder fahrbar, nur die erste Kurve ist noch zu steil für meinereiner, eventuell fahr ich da mal mitm Klappspaten hin das ganze entschärfen. Für dich aber sicher kein Problem.


----------



## GuidoM (10. September 2004)

@ all

Ich wollte mich verabschieden, da ich morgen in den wohlverdienten Urlaub fahre und dann 14 Tage kein Rad mehr sehen werde.

Schöne Grüße und trainiert nicht zu viel    

Guido


----------



## Enrgy (10. September 2004)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> @ Enrgy: der Serpentinendownhill vom Pilz nach Fähr runter ist fast wieder fahrbar, nur die erste Kurve ist noch zu steil für meinereiner, eventuell fahr ich da mal mitm Klappspaten hin das ganze entschärfen. Für dich aber sicher kein Problem.



Die fahre ich seit geraumer Zeit in Falllinie von ganz oben....


----------



## hardy_aus_k (10. September 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

dann ist wohl das Ende vom Lied, dass jeder für sich am Wochenende mit den Aufstiegen und den Singletrails kämpft.

Am Samstag werde ich dann wahrscheinlich eher was Überschaubares mit 150-200 Kilometer und 2000-3000 Höhenmeter machen. Das sollte locker in unter drei Stunden zu machen sein. Mein Moped brauch einfach mal wieder etwas Auslauf  

Dann werde ich mir den Sonntag für eine Mountainbiketour reservieren. Mal schauen wie das Wetter ist und wo es mich hintreibt.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## on any sunday (10. September 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> dann ist wohl das Ende vom Lied, dass jeder für sich am Wochenende mit den Aufstiegen und den Singletrails kämpft.
> 
> ...



Genau Hardy, habe heute auch eine etwas andere Bergische Runde gemacht. Erst in Wermelskirchen mein vielleicht neues Moped angeschaut und dann an der Rausmühle endlich Mal angehalten und lecker essen gewesen, der Eifgenbach plätscherte dazu. Könnte man sich dran gewöhnen, ist auf Dauer nur ein bischen teuer. 

Meine beiden Berggräder sind laufradtechnisch außer Gefecht. Das Manitou hat sich bei der letzten Alpenabfahrt 2 Speichen antriebsseitig entledigt. Fällt deswegen leider auch Daun aus. Aber wer will schon nach 6 Tage alpiner Leckerei Daun under.   

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni (10. September 2004)

Soweit ich weiß gibt es für Daun eh keine Startplätze mehr.


----------



## on any sunday (10. September 2004)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Soweit ich weiß gibt es für Daun eh keine Startplätze mehr.



Oh, mein würdiger Vertreter meldet sich zu Wort.  

Dummerweise hatte ich mich aber schon angemeldet und einen Startplatz.


----------



## Manni (10. September 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Oh, mein würdiger Vertreter meldet sich zu Wort.
> 
> Dummerweise hatte ich mich aber schon angemeldet und einen Startplatz.



Ja weißt du ich hätte da Zeit   
Weißt du denn ob ich da kurzfristig für dich einspringen könnte? Hast du deine Startunterlagen da? Und wann ist Start  

Blöd nur das dein Handy nicht erreichbar ist


----------



## MTB-Kao (10. September 2004)

@hardy&michael

die batterie von meinem mopped liegt seit april in meiner küche, bin irgendwie nicht dazu gekommen    naja, jetzt ist sie auf jeden fall hin und ich muss mir nächste woche eine neue besorgen   also sollte ich es dieses jahr noch schaffen können wir ja mal eine etwas andere "bike"tour machen


----------



## hardy_aus_k (11. September 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

das war dann wohl nichts. Ich habe alle meine Outdooraktivitäten für heute gestoppt. Das Wetter hat entschieden.

Bei dem Regen werden morgen unsere geliebten Strecken dann in einem leckerem Zustand sein. Richtig motivieren tut mich das alles nicht.

Vielleicht fahre ich gleich zu H&S und tätige einige Käufe. Hinterher dann noch zum Conrad und drei, vier Kilo Akkus kaufen  

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## juchhu (11. September 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> das war dann wohl nichts. Ich habe alle meine Outdooraktivitäten für heute gestoppt. Das Wetter hat entschieden.
> 
> Bei dem Regen werden morgen unsere geliebten Strecken dann in einem leckerem Zustand sein. Richtig motivieren tut mich das alles nicht.


Wie gut, dass ich meine Ringwall-Tour nicht für heute angesetzt habe! 

Trotzdem ist das Mist mit dem Wetter, den ich wollte heute oder morgen die Streckenführung der 1. offiziellen Nightriding probefahren, und sobald ich mein Beleuchtungssystem habe, auch unter real life Bedingungen, d.h. in der beginnenden Dämmerung / Dunkelheit.

Schau'n mer mal!



			
				hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht fahre ich gleich zu H&S und tätige einige Käufe. Hinterher dann noch zum Conrad und drei, vier Kilo Akkus kaufen
> 
> Gruß
> Hardy


Also, am Akkugewicht kann man nur einsparen, wenn man bereit ist, eine überproportionale Gewichtsreduktion bezüglich des eigenen Geldbörseninhaltes hinzunehmen. 

Wenn's aber um den Kilopreis geht, dann schau' Dir bitte mal www.reichelt.de an, dieselben Akkutypen oder baugleich aber zum günstigeren Kilopreis.  

VG Martin

PS:

Das Einkaufen von Bikeparts macht bei Regenwetter eh mehr Spass!


----------



## Marco_Lev (11. September 2004)

stimmt, reichelt ist klasse. da habe ich gestern die ganzen sachen bestellt, welche ich zum umbau einer gardena gartendusche zur fahrradlampe benötige   montag noch ein par sachen im baumarkt ordern, und ich denke, selbst wenn es zappenduster ist, kann man ruhigen gewissens durch den wald cruisen   

gruß marco


----------



## Manni (11. September 2004)

So,
bin zurück vom Radeln. Hab ne nette Strecke rund um Remscheid aufgetan. Leider hat mich der Regen gerade eingeholt, da hab ich die Tour dann abgebrochen, die Trails waren einfach zu glitschig. Aber alles in allem sehr fein. Aber mit 1000hm auf 35km doch recht bergig.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (11. September 2004)

@marco_lev

Du kannst auch mal bei http://www.conrad.de nachschauen. Dort gibt es auch ein reichhaltiges Sortiment. Ich selbst habe mich für folgenden Akku mit 3300 mAh entschieden:





Den Akku werde ich dann in folgende Tasche unterbringen, die ich bei http://www.globetrotter.de gefunden habe:





Betrieben werden soll dann die Sigma Mirage X 10 Frontleuchte, die ich bei http://www.bike-discount.de (H&S in Bonn) erworben habe:





Ich habe überall Links hinterlegt, damit Du Dir das ganze dann auf den entsprechenden Seiten anschauen kannst.

@Manni

Respekt für den Einsatz, bei dem Wetter noch auf Explorertour zu gehen   

Im Rahmen einer aufkommenden Depression habe ich mich dann nach dem Mittagessen ins Bett gelegt und geschlafen. Selbst ein mittelgroßer, geplanter Konsumrausch bei H&S habe ich nicht auf die Reihe bekommen.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Manni (11. September 2004)

Das mit der schlechten Laune kenne ich, darum bin ich heute auch lieber trotz schlechtem Wetter gefahren. Besser als den ganzen Tag in der Bude rumzutigern. 
Mir schaudert es schon vor der langen, dunklen, kalten naßen Winterzeit   

Muß mir noch irgendeine Beschäftigung suchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (11. September 2004)

@Manni

Ich denke auch schon wieder verstärkt an meine Modelleisenbahn in meinem Hobbykeller, wenn ich den Winter kommen sehe. Wie in den letzten Jahren auch, werde ich sie wohl komplett demontieren und wieder mit neuen Konzept aufbauen. Da habe ich dann genug zu tun   

Trotzdem, ich habe mir fest vorgenommen, dass ich zweimal in der Woche mit dem Mountainbike unterwegs sein werde. In der Woche werde ich im wochenweisen Wechsel immer eine Nightride und eine Nachmittagstour durchführen. Am Wochenende habe ich lockere Touren geplant. 

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-Kao (11. September 2004)

@hardy
ich wusste ja das du älter bist als ich, aber soooo alt... modelleisenbahn *tststs* ich bin geschockt


----------



## hardy_aus_k (11. September 2004)

@MTB-Kao

Die Sache ist kein Spass !!!



 

 



Gruß
Hardy


----------



## kitesun (12. September 2004)

@hardy

boh, diese originalgetreue Wiedergabe der Schweizer Alpen, Respekt  

Ich glaube, da hast du noch viel zu tun...

@all zur Beleuchtung:

In der neuen bike wirbt Sigma mit der Mirage/Nipack, ein ganz neuer, ziemlich kleiner Akku. Auf der Homepage www.sigmasport.com habe ich leider nichts dazu gefunden. Hat jemand mehr Informationen ? Leistung und Preis ?

Frank


----------



## kitesun (12. September 2004)

bei ebay habe ich ein Angebot gefunden:

Neuer NIPACK Akku Â´05 fÃ¼r Sigma Sport Mirage und Mirage X Lampen

geballte Power fÃ¼r 4 Stunden (Mirage) bzw. 2 Stunden (Mirage X) FahrspaÃ

Super kompakt bei schlanken 500 Gramm !

Universelle MontagemÃ¶glichkeit und der Flaschenhalter bleibt frei

Robust und wasserdicht

Passt in jede Trikottasche (VerlÃ¤ngerungskabel fÃ¼r Helmleuchte ab Ende September erhÃ¤ltlich)

Mit einem Griff abnehmbar

Gummierte OberflÃ¤che

ErhÃ¤ltlich ab Ende September im Fachhandel

Direkt von der Eurobike

Inclusive NiMH 6V 4AH Akku-Pack, Rahmenhalterung, Adapter mit Schalter, NiPack LadegerÃ¤t, Montagematerial und Ã¼berarbeiteter Mirage Lampe mit superhellen 5Watt

Alle Teile sind nagelneu !!!

Empfohlener Verkaufspreis incl. Lampe: ca. 95â¬

Also doch ganz schÃ¶n teuer...

Frank


----------



## MTB-Kao (12. September 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @MTB-Kao
> 
> Die Sache ist kein Spass !!!
> 
> ...



das ist ja gerade das schlimme


----------



## hardy_aus_k (12. September 2004)

@Mtb-Kao

Das mit der Modelleisenbahn verschreckt anscheinend nicht nur potenzielle Lebenspartnerinnen   

Wie gefällt Dir denn mein anderes Spielzimmer ?



 

 

 



Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Marco_Lev (12. September 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @marco_lev
> 
> Du kannst auch mal bei http://www.conrad.de nachschauen. Dort gibt es auch ein reichhaltiges Sortiment. Ich selbst habe mich für folgenden Akku mit 3300 mAh entschieden:
> 
> ...



hallo hardy,
also ich betreibe selbst modellsport (autos) und habe ein par accupacks hier rumliegen. ich bräuchte ja einen pack mit 10 accus, und bei guten wäre mir das einfach zu teuer (meine vorhanden packs auseinander nehmen, möchte ich auch nicht). an die AH eines bleiaccus kommen sie auch nicht ran. zudem kann ich den bleiaccu ohne sorge eine lange zeit in den keller legen, deine accus musst du immer weiter pflegen (laden,entladen), sonst gehen sie kaputt.
naja, hat sicherlich beides etwas für sich, aber ich habe mich für den bleiaccu entschieden.

gruß marco


----------



## Marco_Lev (12. September 2004)

ach ja, fast vergessen, meine accus kaufe ich immer bei HOPF .
die haben sehr gute accus zum akzeptablen preis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (12. September 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

heute bin ich dann mal bis in den Benrather Staatsforst gefahren, der zwischen Gohr und Ückelrath liegt. Dort habe ich doch tatsächlich einige Singletrails entdeckt   

Damit sind nun meine Erkundungen im Norden von Köln erst einmal abgeschlossen. Nun gilt es die Erkenntnisse zusammenzufassen. Herauskommen wird eine Strecke, mit der Chorbusch, Knechtstedener Busch und Benrather Staatsforst erschlossen werden. Heute Abend werde ich die Strecke posten.

Da ich den Hals nicht vollbekommen konnte, bin ich im Anschluss noch zu den Glessener Höhen gefahren. Am Ende waren es dann 90 Kilometer. Einen guten Übergang vom Chorbusch zu den Glessener Höhen habe ich leider immer noch nicht gefunden. Der Asphaltanteil ist immer noch ziemlich hoch. Dafür konnte ich den Anteil an öffentlichen Strassen auf drei Kilometern reduzieren.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## talybont (12. September 2004)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> hallo hardy,
> also ich betreibe selbst modellsport (autos) und habe ein par accupacks hier rumliegen. ich bräuchte ja einen pack mit 10 accus, und bei guten wäre mir das einfach zu teuer (meine vorhanden packs auseinander nehmen, möchte ich auch nicht). an die AH eines bleiaccus kommen sie auch nicht ran. zudem kann ich den bleiaccu ohne sorge eine lange zeit in den keller legen, deine accus musst du immer weiter pflegen (laden,entladen), sonst gehen sie kaputt.
> naja, hat sicherlich beides etwas für sich, aber ich habe mich für den bleiaccu entschieden.
> 
> gruß marco


Hallo Modellsportkollege (ich gehöre zur fliegenden Zunft). Wo ist das Problem? Nimm doch Deine 6-Zeller in Verbindung mit einem 20 Watt (12 V)Halogenstrahler. Das funktioniert auch prima. Icj habe ja auch nur eine 12V/10 W Lampe an 8 Zellen RC 2400. Werde ich vermutlich noch umstellen auf GP 3300. Natürlich von Hopf, denn günstiger bekommt man keine gepushten Zellen.

Achja, wer bei Conrad oder Reichelt Akkus kauft, ist selber schuld. Ich kann da nur Battmann, Akku-Profi, Höllein oder (für gepushte Zellen) Hopf empfehlen. Aber das Pushen bringt erst etwas bei Strömen über 30 A. Darunter ist es weggeschmissenes Geld. Dummerweise brauche ich für meine DG 32 Zellen davon  .

MfG,
Armin


----------



## Marco_Lev (12. September 2004)

@talybont
wenn ich die lampe zusammen gebaut habe, klemme ich mal nen pack mit 6 zellen dran (sanyo 2400p&m, verwende ich ausschliesslich).
dürfte aber wohl nicht lange halten, und auch weniger hell leuchten, als mit dem 12v bleiaccu.
und ob ich den 1,2kg accu oder ne trinkflasche mit 1l im flaschenhalter habe tut sich vom gewicht her nicht viel.
werde berichten, wenn das projekt fertig gestellt ist 

gruß marco


----------



## Manni (12. September 2004)

Also ich hab mir meine Lame schon letztes Jahr in einen AhK-Deckel eingebaut,
12V 20W bei 3,4 Ah. Habe ja auch nicht vor viel im Dunkeln zu fahren. Ist trotz Lampe immernoch ziemlich riskant sobald es auf singletrails geht. Außerdem wäre es ja ziemlich blöd wenn du dann mitten im Wald nen Lampendefekt hast   

Den Akku hab ich im camelback, bei einem Sturz reist die Lampe wegen dem Sigma-Rasterverschluß ab und das Rad kommt mir nicht in die Quere.

Vom Flaschenhalter halte ich nix, 1,5kg bei den Erschütterungen an 2 mini M6 Schräubchen und im Alugewinde des Rahmens ist mir zu riskant.


----------



## Marco_Lev (12. September 2004)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hab mir meine Lame schon letztes Jahr in einen AhK-Deckel eingebaut,
> 12V 20W bei 3,4 Ah. Habe ja auch nicht vor viel im Dunkeln zu fahren. Ist trotz Lampe immernoch ziemlich riskant sobald es auf singletrails geht. Außerdem wäre es ja ziemlich blöd wenn du dann mitten im Wald nen Lampendefekt hast
> 
> Den Akku hab ich im camelback, bei einem Sturz reist die Lampe wegen dem Sigma-Rasterverschluß ab und das Rad kommt mir nicht in die Quere.
> ...



die AHK variante hatte ich zuerst vor zu bauen, dann bin ich aber auf die gardena gartenbrause gestossen. bauanleitung kann man HIER hier nachlesen.
den accu in den flaschenhalter zu stecken, sehe ich als nicht problematisch.
meine trinkflasche wiegt befüllt knapp 1,1kg. also das macht kaum nen unterschied, ob accu oder trinkflasche 
wir werden sehen, wie sich die lampe in der praxis bewährt.
werde sie wohl nächste woche fertig bauen und dann berichten.

gruß marco


----------



## hardy_aus_k (12. September 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

meine Spannung auf Eure Beleuchtungsvarianten wächst von Tag zu Tag. Dann hoffe ich mal, dass wir auch alle die Disziplin haben werden, um auch wirklich Abends durch die Gegend zu radeln.

Da habe ich direkt eine Frage an die Leverkusener-/Opladener-/Langenfelder-Fraktion. Gibt es bei Euch eine Strecke, die für eine Abendfahrt in der Dämmerung und im Dunkeln geeignet wäre. 

Ich habe jetzt an der Streckenführung für Dienstag gebastelt und bin zu keinem guten Ergebnis gekommen, um das Vierschelsbach-/Diepental zu integrieren. Da ich gesehen habe, dass *Manni* mitfährt, hätte ich die Bitte, dass er uns zumindestens auf dem Hinweg auf der linken Seite (von der Quelle aus gesehen) nach Glüder führt. Ich bin da nicht richtig wegsicher.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (12. September 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

wie angekündigt poste ich jetzt meine Streckenführung "Chorbusch / Knechtstedener Busch / Mühlenbusch". Ich habe den Anfang der Strecke nun an die Autobahnausfahrt "Köln-Worringen (A57)" gelegt. Damit wäre die Strecke knapp 40 Kilometer lang. 





Wenn Ihr mal eine Strecke fahren wollt, die keine Höhenmeter hat und die zu 90% durch den Wald geht, wird sie Euch gefallen.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Marco_Lev (12. September 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> Da habe ich direkt eine Frage an die Leverkusener-/Opladener-/Langenfelder-Fraktion. Gibt es bei Euch eine Strecke, die für eine Abendfahrt in der Dämmerung und im Dunkeln geeignet wäre.
> 
> ...



ich denke meine hausrunde würde sich für abendfahrten ganz gut anbieten. die richtig interessanten strecken kenne ich leider nicht, da dürfte manni der richtige ansprechpartner sein. meine hausrunde beträgt 30-40km von wiesdorf aus gestartet. für wirkliche frischlinge ist sie nicht geeignet, habe von einem arbeitskollegen alle möglichen schimpfworte an den kopf geworfen bekommen   aber verglichen mit deinen feierabendrunden ist sie wirklich gaaanz harmlos.
würde die strecke auch gerne mal mit einem ortskundigem abfahren, um vielleicht noch die ein oder andere verbesserung auszumachen. fahre die strecke demnächst mal bei dunkelheit ab, und werde dann berichten, wie sie sich fahren lässt.

gruß marco


----------



## Manni (13. September 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> meine Spannung auf Eure Beleuchtungsvarianten wächst von Tag zu Tag. Dann hoffe ich mal, dass wir auch alle die Disziplin haben werden, um auch wirklich Abends durch die Gegend zu radeln.
> 
> ...



Wäre mir eine Ehre euch nach Glüdern zu bringen    das Wetter soll ja auch wieder besser werden. Das Diepental liegt schon etwas abseits vom Weg, erst zur Sengbachsperre und dann noch ins Diepental dürfte was viel sein für ne Feierabendrunde.

Aber wie du schon sagst könnte man das von Opladen mal als Extratour angehen. Da gibts dann auch einige Leckerchen, ca 30-40km und 500hm, und für den Rückweg im Dunkeln gibts da einen schönen Wanderweg durchs Diepental an die Wupper und an der Wupper entlang nach Opladen. Breit und geschottert, da ist aber zur Zeit ne Baustelle, muß man mal sehen wielange noch.


----------



## Marco_Lev (13. September 2004)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre mir eine Ehre euch nach Glüdern zu bringen    das Wetter soll ja auch wieder besser werden. Das Diepental liegt schon etwas abseits vom Weg, erst zur Sengbachsperre und dann noch ins Diepental dürfte was viel sein für ne Feierabendrunde.
> 
> Aber wie du schon sagst könnte man das von Opladen mal als Extratour angehen. Da gibts dann auch einige Leckerchen, ca 30-40km und 500hm, und für den Rückweg im Dunkeln gibts da einen schönen Wanderweg durchs Diepental an die Wupper und an der Wupper entlang nach Opladen. Breit und geschottert, da ist aber zur Zeit ne Baustelle, muß man mal sehen wielange noch.



wenn man von opladen aus über die wupper fährt, bis zu der baustelle, führt ein weg rechts hoch, da fängt doch erst der interessante teil an  wenn man den komplett durchfährt muß man über eine strasse, danach kommen für mich einige heftige anstiege und danach gehts locker durchs diepental, angekommen im nagelsbaum fährt man fast nur noch berg ab, ist ein teil meiner hausrunde. manni, vielleicht können wir die strecke ja mal gemeinsam abradeln und ne nachtfahrt ausmachen?!


----------



## Manni (13. September 2004)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> wenn man von opladen aus über die wupper fährt, bis zu der baustelle, führt ein weg rechts hoch, da fängt doch erst der interessante teil an  wenn man den komplett durchfährt muß man über eine strasse, danach kommen für mich einige heftige anstiege und danach gehts locker durchs diepental, angekommen im nagelsbaum fährt man fast nur noch berg ab, ist ein teil meiner hausrunde. manni, vielleicht können wir die strecke ja mal gemeinsam abradeln und ne nachtfahrt ausmachen?!



Genau den Weg hatte ich von Opladen weg geplant, also "fürs helle" auf dem Rückweg im dunkeln würd ich aber den unteren Weg vorziehen, ist einfach zugefährlich da im dunkeln in der Gruppe langzufahren, wenn die meisten den Weg nicht kennen, ist ja doch nen schicker Trail mit dicken Wurzeln und engen Kehren


----------



## hardy_aus_k (13. September 2004)

@Manni

Dann schon einmal vielen Dank für das Tourguiding am Dienstag. Wenn wir in Glüder angekommen sind, müssen wir dann ohnehin entscheiden, wie es weitergeht. Wenn es noch hell genug ist, nehmen wir auf der anderen Seite noch einen Berg. Ich verspreche auch, diesmal keinen von uns einen unentdeckten Singletrail herunterzuschicken   

@Marco_Lev

Das klingt doch schon alles ganz nett. Gedanklich werde ich eine Feierabendrunde bei Euch in den nächsten Wochen einplanen   

Wenn Du mal wieder Deine Hausrunde fährst oder mit Manni auf Explorertour gehst, kannst Du ruhig mal kurz Bescheid sagen. Da würde ich mich gerne anschliessen. 

@All

Am 28.09. habe ich eine Feierabendrunde durch das Eifgental geplant. Dadurch dass wir das Eifgental nicht verlassen werden, gibt es dann bis auf den Schlussanstieg zurück zum Parkplatz keine großen Anstiege. Damit sollten auch alle die MTB'er angesprochen sein, die ihr Leistungspotenzial bei 250-350 Höhenmeter sehen.

Auf der Rückfahrt haben wir dann die Chance, den ein oder anderen Streckenabschnitt bei Dämmerung/Dunkelheit anzutesten. Da die Strecke den meisten von Euch bekannt sein dürfte, ist das aus meiner Sicht ein idealer Test. Sollte es Schwierigkeiten geben, verlassen wir das Eifgental und fahren auf der B51 zurück zum Parkplatz.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Ploughman (13. September 2004)

Hi Folks,

wer kurzfristig Lust und Laune hat:
http://www.mtb-news.de/fahrgemeinschaft/fgdetail.php?treffID=2418.

Schließlich ist ja bald Schluß mit ohne Beleuchtung fahren am Abend...  ...dann fahren wir halt was flotter...  

Ciao
Ploughman


----------



## hardy_aus_k (13. September 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

anbei erhaltet Ihr die aktuelle Feierabendrundenstatistik:

Gesamt / 119990 / 39 Runden  /  1300 Kilometer  /  20920 Höhenmeter

Mikkael / 16560 / 13 Runden  /  433 Kilometer  /  7900 Höhenmeter
Enrgy / 14480 / 11 Runden  /  362 Kilometer  /  7240 Höhenmeter
Blake69 / 13940 / 12 Runden  /  363 Kilometer  /  6680 Höhenmeter
Kitesun / 11650 / 11 Runden  /  336 Kilometer  /  4930 Höhenmeter
Manni / 8060 / 6 Runden  /  218 Kilometer  /  3700 Höhenmeter
Talybont / 6960 / 6 Runden  /  166 Kilometer  /  3640 Höhenmeter
Mtb-Kao / 6800 / 5 Runden  /  182 Kilometer  /  3160 Höhenmeter
Racetec1 / 6780 / 6 Runden  /  185 Kilometer  /  3080 Höhenmeter
On any sunday / 6180 / 5 Runden  /  168 Kilometer  /  2820 Höhenmeter
JürgenK / 6000 / 5 Runden  /  158 Kilometer  /  2840 Höhenmeter
Zippi / 5600 / 4 Runden  /  149 Kilometer  /  2620 Höhenmeter
Gonzo63 / 5350 / 5 Runden  /  150 Kilometer  /  2350 Höhenmeter
[email protected] / 5340 / 4 Runden  /  144 Kilometer  /  2460 Höhenmeter
Handlampe / 5270 / 4 Runden  /  123 Kilometer  /  2810 Höhenmeter
Marco_lev / 4980 / 5 Runden  /  140 Kilometer  /  2180 Höhenmeter
Stahlgabi / 4930 / 4 Runden  /  139 Kilometer  /  2150 Höhenmeter
Franky-x / 4850 / 5 Runden  /  127 Kilometer  /  2310 Höhenmeter
Spiridon64 / 4820 / 4 Runden  /  146 Kilometer  /  1900 Höhenmeter
Schnucki / 4120 / 3 Runden  /  105 Kilometer  /  2020 Höhenmeter
Kölnerin / 4100 / 5 Runden  /  117 Kilometer  /  1760 Höhenmeter
FranG / 3770 / 3 Runden  /  106 Kilometer  /  1650 Höhenmeter
Marco W. / 3640 / 3 Runden  /  101 Kilometer  /  1620 Höhenmeter
GuidoM / 3290 / 3 Runden  /  87 Kilometer  /  1550 Höhenmeter
Zachi / 3080 / 3 Runden  /  88 Kilometer  /  1320 Höhenmeter
TomCanyon / 3080 / 3 Runden  /  88 Kilometer  /  1320 Höhenmeter
Bike-ndorf / 3050 / 3 Runden  /  86 Kilometer  /  1330 Höhenmeter

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## hardy_aus_k (13. September 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

wie angekündigt habe ich nun die Feierabendrunde am 28.09. durch das Eifgental eingestellt:





Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Marco_Lev (13. September 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Marco_Lev
> 
> Das klingt doch schon alles ganz nett. Gedanklich werde ich eine Feierabendrunde bei Euch in den nächsten Wochen einplanen
> 
> Wenn Du mal wieder Deine Hausrunde fährst oder mit Manni auf Explorertour gehst, kannst Du ruhig mal kurz Bescheid sagen. Da würde ich mich gerne anschliessen.



fahre die runde so 2-3 mal die woche. diese woche fahre ich nicht mehr, da ich spätschicht habe. nächste woche werde ich wieder meine hausrunde in angriff nehmen und sage dir dann bescheid.
einerseits würde ich mich freuen, wenn manni mit kommt und noch den einen oder anderen abstecher zeigt, andererseits habe ich bedenken, was den schnitt angeht, wenn ich mit euch beiden fahren muß   

gruß marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (14. September 2004)

@hardy
schade, wäre heute gerne dabei aber 18 uhr ist mir wegen fehlender beleuchtugn zu spät. werde daher schon 17 uhr meine hausrunde starten. uch viel spaß   

(ps: du hast ja nur spielzimmer wo man alleine spielen kann *fg*)

übrigens: zum thema beleuchtung und herbstausrüstung gibt es tests und berichte in der neuen mountainbike.

ist eigentlich am sonntag jemand auf der ifma?

gruß
lars


----------



## Zachi (14. September 2004)

@hardy

würde heute auch gern mitfahren, kann aber leider nicht  
Stellst du den Streckenverlauf dieser Runde auch rein. Würde mich wirklich interessieren, welche Trails ihr in den Wupperbergen nehmt.
Und zum Übergang ins Diepental: Wenn man von der Sengbach hochfährt zur Straße von Witzhelden nach Hilgen, kommt man am Restaurant "Laurenzet" raus. Von da aus gibts dann ne Möglichkeit ins Luisental runter zu fahren. Von daaus kommt man dann ins Diepental, ohne großartig Landstraße zu fahren. Aber die genaue Strecke müßte ich fahren um sie wieder zu finden. Aber vielleicht findest du sie in der Karte. Sind ein paar kleine Straßenstücke zwischen, aber keine starkbefahrene. 

@MTB-Kao
ich wollte Sonntag hinfahren, weiß aber noch nicht, ob es klappt

Zachi


----------



## MTB-Kao (14. September 2004)

Zachi schrieb:
			
		

> @MTB-Kao
> ich wollte Sonntag hinfahren, weiß aber noch nicht, ob es klappt
> 
> Zachi



ist ja eh nur am sonntag publikumstag, der rest ist fachbesucher. werde auf jeden fall hingehen und schauen was ich mir alles nicht leisten kann


----------



## Enrgy (14. September 2004)

@ hardy

so, hab mich auch angemeldet für die FA-Tour nachher. Mal sehen, wie weit ich mit meinen Diodenlichtlein komme...


----------



## hardy_aus_k (14. September 2004)

@Enrgy

Seit wann brauchst Du Licht   

Ich dachte immer, Du fährest die Wuppertrails mit verbundenen Augen !

@All

An alle, die es mal locker angehen lassen wollen, habe ich mal ein paar Strecken für gemütliche Touren zusammengestellt:

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/4291

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Enrgy (14. September 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Enrgy
> 
> Seit wann brauchst Du Licht



Um den Pfützen ausweichen zu können. Keine Sorge, mein "Licht" dient nur zur Signalgebung, nicht zur Ausleuchtung der Piste. Muß ja immer auch noch ein kleines Stück Straße bis nach hause fahren.


----------



## Manni (14. September 2004)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> fahre die runde so 2-3 mal die woche. diese woche fahre ich nicht mehr, da ich spätschicht habe. nächste woche werde ich wieder meine hausrunde in angriff nehmen und sage dir dann bescheid.
> einerseits würde ich mich freuen, wenn manni mit kommt und noch den einen oder anderen abstecher zeigt, andererseits habe ich bedenken, was den schnitt angeht, wenn ich mit euch beiden fahren muß
> 
> gruß marco




Keine Angst das machen wir


----------



## MTB-Kao (14. September 2004)

hey feierabendradler,

ich hoffe ihr hattet mehr glück mit dem regen als ich. bei keffermich fing es an zu regnen, kurze zeit später goss es so stark das man selbst im wald meinte auf'm freien feld zu fahren. nach scheuren hoch kam mir ein ganzer bach entgegen. das ganze dauerte 5 minuten und wie zum hohn kam dann die sonne wieder raus. da war es aber zu spät und natürlich "regnete" es ordentlich von unten. ich habe wie sau ausgesehen *gg* naja, was soll's. mtb ist halt ein outdoorsport   

so long
lars


----------



## Enrgy (14. September 2004)

@ hardy

Mist, da hab ich euch wohl um 5 Min verpaßt. Als es anfing zu tröpfeln, hab ich mcih gerade angezogen. Als ich dann in den Keller ging, kam hier voll der Wolkenbruch runter. Ich also wieder rauf, PC an, nochmal Regenradar gecheckt, ok, es ist nur EIN Schauer, also los. Da war´s aber schon 17.55. In Rekordzeit bin ich dann zur Wipperaue, war um 18.05 an der Brücke. Tja, hätte ich wohl doch besser angerufen.
Ich bin dann alleine los, dachte ich seh euch noch irgendwo. Bin zum Aussichtspilz, dann die Serpentinen runter zum Rüden, dann untenlang nach Glüder. Auf der Brücke hab ich dann noch TomKönich und PeterGun hier ausm Forum getroffen, also wenigstens wars keine IBC-lose Tour. Von Glüder bin ich dann durchs Bachtal rauf nach Witzhelden, am Fernsehturm vorbei (Super Panorama mit untergehender Sonne, Siebengebirge, Köln, Voreifel etc.) weiter nach Leichlingen. Dort hat mich noch der in letzter Zeit wohl übliche Platten erwischt, diesmal aber ein fetter 5cm langer Nagel. Toller Spruch von vorbeispazierendem älterem Ehepaar: "Jaja, die Radfahrer sind die ärmsten Kerle, die müssen sich sogar die Luft pumpen". Muaaahahah, HAD WE GRÖLED!  
Ich hoffe doch, meine Tour findet dank meines einzigartigen Einsatzes den weg in die Feierabendstatistik...  

Gruß Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni (14. September 2004)

Schade Enrgy,
aber wir sind die ganze Zeit auf der anderen Wupperseite gewesen, da hätteste lange suchen können.
Sind direkt hinter der Haasenmühle im Wald verschwunden. Von dort sind wir auf Trails nach Balkhausen und erst am Campingplatz wieder auf Zivilisation gestoßen. Dann dort auf alten Römerpfaden hoch und auf dem Höhenweg über die Treppen zurück nach Balkhausen, von dort auf dem Wanderweg an der Wupper lang zurück. 
Die Beleuchtung war dann doch sehr nützlich. zusammengekommen sind 28,7km und 566hm im Gemütlichen Tempo. Die Trails waren auf dieser Wupperseite fast trocken und dann riß der Himmel doch tatsächlich auf und gab den Bilck auf einen schönen Regenbogen über der Wupper frei


----------



## talybont (14. September 2004)

im 7GB war es heute die ganze Zeit trocken. Die Regenfront im Norden habe ich vom Lohrbergrundweg aus beobachtet. Bin aber auch nur eine kleine ruhige Runde gefahren: 33,5 km , 1:54h, 680 hm.
Aber das Terrain ist schon gigantisch trocken!  Macht Lust auf mehr.

MfG,
Armin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (14. September 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

da war ja heute in den Wälder rund um Köln und Bonn richtig was los. Da habe ich dann gedacht, dass wir die einzigen sind, die dem Wetter trotzen, und dann erfahre ich hier, dass dann doch eine Menge Biker unterwegs waren.

Die mißglückte Zusammenschluss mit *engry* tut natürlich richtig weh. Aber wir sind auf Grund der aktuellen Wettersituation davon ausgegangen, dass Du dann als Ortsansässiger doch lieber auf eine vermeintliche Schlammtour verzichtest. Um kurz nach sechs war dann keine Nachricht auf meinem Handy und wir haben entschieden loszufahren. Wir müssen uns um ein paar Minuten verpasst haben   

Beim kombinierten Tourguiding von *Manni* und *JürgenK* möchte ich mich bedanken. Es hat mich wieder darin bestätigt, dass im Wuppertal einfach die besten und meisten Singletrails bei uns in der näheren Umgebung sind.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Enrgy (14. September 2004)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Schade Enrgy,
> aber wir sind die ganze Zeit auf der anderen Wupperseite gewesen, da hätteste lange suchen können.



Ich hatts schon befürchtet. Die Chancen standen ja 50:50. Da ich auf Anhieb auch nicht dein Auto gesehen hab (silberner Astra?), dachte ich, es sind nur hardy, blake und jürgen gefahren und bin deshalb direkt bei den Autos weiter.

Ich war trotz Platten noch bei akzeptablen Lichtverhältnissen (auf der Straße) um 20.10 daheim, brauchte nicht mal mein Rücklicht montieren. Das vordere Diodenblinklicht paßt nicht, der Lenker ist zu dünn. 

Ich tue mich momentan noch etwas schwer mit dem Abschätzen der Dunkelheit, vor allem in fremdem Terrain (siehe meine Tomburg-Tour). An der Wipperaue weiß ich ungefähr, wann ich dort mit letzten Restlicht wieder aufschlagen muß. Von dort aus sind es für mich noch 5km Teer, davon etwa 2km über Straße ohne Bürgersteig. Die fahr ich aber auch wenn es stockdunkel ist. Hab mir aber jetzt zur Sicherheit doch immer das Rücklicht eingesteckt.


----------



## [email protected] (14. September 2004)

Hallo Ihr Nachtschwärmer,

hab' mich kurzfristig doch etwas rar gemacht - wollte doch den Schweinehund aus mir rausprügeln - hab' mich nach der Samstag-Mikkael-Tour im und um's Neandertal noch ein paar Tage gequält, mit 380 km und 7.100 Hm - das sollte für den Vulkanbike Eifel-Marathon reichen - oder?!

Der lief dann auch - aber jetzt wird das Bike zerlegt und gewartet, ist doch einiges bei den letzen 1.500 km zu Bruch gegangen - c'est la vie - und - durchgeknallt wie ich bin, laufe ich jetzt 30-50 km die Woche - weil da ist doch der angemeldete Brückenlauf in Köln.

Was soll das Gesülze?! Egal - aber Schade das ich nicht bei der Wupper-Tour dabei sein konnte, die war schon beim letzten mal sehr funny - und Licht, sowas besitze ich nicht, ist doch Firlefanz - dachte ich bis dato   

Hoffe jedenfalls, bald wieder dabei zu sein ...  

@ Mikkael
Danke noch mal für das kühle Nass bei der schönen Neandertal-Tour.

Gruß, Robert.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (15. September 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

durch die vielfältigen Aktivitäten gibt es dann als Lohn eine Extraausgabe der Feierabendrundenstatistik (TOP 10):

Mikkael / 16560 / 13 Runden  /  433 Kilometer  /  7900 Höhenmeter
Enrgy / 15610 / 12 Runden  /  397 Kilometer  /  7670 Höhenmeter
Blake69 / 13940 / 12 Runden  /  363 Kilometer  /  6680 Höhenmeter
Kitesun / 12790 / 12 Runden  /  365 Kilometer  /  5490 Höhenmeter
Manni / 9200 / 7 Runden  /  247 Kilometer  /  4260 Höhenmeter
Talybont / 8320 / 7 Runden  /  200 Kilometer  /  4320 Höhenmeter
Mtb-Kao / 8170 / 6 Runden  /  214 Kilometer  /  3890 Höhenmeter
JürgenK / 7140 / 6 Runden  /  187 Kilometer  /  3400 Höhenmeter
Racetec1 / 6780 / 6 Runden  /  185 Kilometer  /  3080 Höhenmeter
On any sunday / 6180 / 5 Runden  /  168 Kilometer  /  2820 Höhenmeter

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (15. September 2004)

falls ihr strom für eure akkus braucht: Erneuerbare Energien


----------



## juchhu (15. September 2004)

MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> falls ihr strom für eure akkus braucht: Erneuerbare Energien


Klasse, um es mit den Worten aus meiner Branche zu sagen:

*Das ist ganz großes Kino!!!*

VG Martin

PS:

Danke für die kleine geistig humorvoll Energieauffrischung.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (15. September 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

auch in dieser Woche biete ich mal wieder spontan eine "0"-Höhenmeter-Feierabendrunde im Chorbusch/Knechtstedener Busch/Mühlenbusch an. Über die Strecke habe ich schon oben berichtet. 

Treffen würden wir uns am Donnerstag unmittelbar an der Autobahnausfahrt "Köln-Worringen" um 18.00 Uhr. Meines Wissens ist auf der Überfahrt ein kleiner "Park and Ride"-Parkplatz, auf dem Ihr parken könntet. Ansonsten gibt es genug Möglichkeiten am Ortseingang von Roggendorf.

Sollte sich jemand dafür interessieren, bitte ich um Nachricht. Sobald ich eine feste Zusage habe, stelle ich die Tour als Fahrgemeinschaft ein.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## JürgenK (15. September 2004)

War eine nette Runde gestern, zumal ohne Panne und Sturz.

Ich mußte ja mitfahren um in der 1. Liga zu bleiben bei der Statistik.  


Bis demnächst

Jürgen


----------



## hardy_aus_k (16. September 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

ich komme von der Arbeit, packe gerade gemütlich meine Sachen aus, da schellt es plötzlich. Nichts Böses ahnend und voller Erwartung einer hübschen, attraktiven Frau ins Gesicht sehen zu können, steht ein zähnefletschender Mountainbiker mit seinem roten Klein vor der Tür. Damit war klar, dass es dann keinen gemütlichen Abend bei Kerzenlicht und Rotwein geben würde   

In zehn Minuten war ich dann startklar und wir sind dann zu einer Runde zu den Glessener Höhen aufgebrochen. Ohne Beleuchtung waren wir dann auch motiviert, kräftig in die Pedale zu treten. Als wir dann kurz vor der Dämmerung wieder in Esch angekommen waren, hatten wir dann immerhin knapp 50 Kilometer auf dem Tacho. Ich denke, dass wir den schönen Spätsommerabend richtig gut genutzt haben   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## kitesun (17. September 2004)

@hardy

ich fahre heute nachmittag zur Glessener Höhe. Das schöne Wetter muß man ja ausnutzen. 

Das Wochenende ist leider blockiert, da sich die Ehefrau eine Auszeit nimmt und ich die Flöhe hüten muß. Tja, man muß sich halt arrangieren und auch mal zurückstecken  

Frank


----------



## talybont (17. September 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> steht ein zähnefletschender Mountainbiker mit seinem roten Klein vor der Tür. Damit war klar, dass es dann keinen gemütlichen Abend bei Kerzenlicht und Rotwein geben würde


jaja, jetzt macht der böse alte Mann auch noch Hausbesuche  . Hättest Dir Deine Nachbarn besser aussuchen sollen  .

MfG,
Armin


----------



## Ploughman (17. September 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Nichts Böses ahnend und voller Erwartung einer hübschen, attraktiven Frau ins Gesicht sehen zu können...
> Ich denke, dass wir den schönen Spätsommerabend richtig gut genutzt haben
> 
> Gruß
> Hardy


Achtung Hardy, 

am 24. Dezember um 18:00 klingelt's wieder   !! Interessant, interessant, der Alte hat sich also von seinem Trip in den Süden erholt. Ich hatte mir sogar überlegt, ob ich deine angekündigte Donnerstagstour mitmache, hatte mich aber - wie den Rest der Woche - für einen Start vor der eigenen Haustür entschieden. Meine Erfahrung ist die, dass derzeit spätestens 19:45 Schluß sein muß...und bald geht ohne Licht gar nichts mehr  .

Es gibt übrigens eine sehr nette Alternative zur Feierabendrunde, die "Guten-Morgen-Runde". Bin heute morgen gemeinsam mit meinem Hund auf Singletrail-Jagd gegangen. Einfach nur herrlich. Luft superfrisch, Insekten fliegen noch nicht, keine Jäger (mehr) auf der Pirsch...Wer's arbeitstechnisch schafft, sollte langsam probieren, die täglichen 2Stunden auf den Morgen zu verlegen...

Ciao
Ploughman


----------



## hardy_aus_k (17. September 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

erst einmal vielen Dank für die mitfühlenden Worte. Ich habe mir überlegt, *On Any Sunday* zu bitten, demnächst eine Perücke anzuziehen   

Aber kommen wir zu den ernsten Dingen des Lebens: den Nightride am Dienstag. Ich hatte in Aussicht gestellt, Glühwein mitzubringen. Damit er schmeckt, fehlen im Moment aus meiner Sicht einfach ein paar Grad   

Und nun ist mal wieder guter Rat teuer ! Also, wenn jemand eine Idee hat, womit wir die Sache begiessen können, macht Eure Vorschläge. Ich werde mir dann die preiswerteste und am wenigsten aufwendigste Alternative aussuchen   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## juchhu (17. September 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> erst einmal vielen Dank für die mitfühlenden Worte. Ich habe mir überlegt, *On Any Sunday* zu bitten, demnächst eine Perücke anzuziehen


Ob das reicht, um auf Touren zu kommen? 



			
				hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Aber kommen wir zu den ernsten Dingen des Lebens: den Nightride am Dienstag. Ich hatte in Aussicht gestellt, Glühwein mitzubringen. Damit er schmeckt, fehlen im Moment aus meiner Sicht einfach ein paar Grad
> 
> Und nun ist mal wieder guter Rat teuer ! Also, wenn jemand eine Idee hat, womit wir die Sache begiessen können, macht Eure Vorschläge. Ich werde mir dann die preiswerteste und am wenigsten aufwendigste Alternative aussuchen
> 
> ...


By the way: Mein Mirage + X Set ist da ! 

Wichtig: *Kein Bier!  *
Alles andere ist mir egal. Damit wäre das "Womit" schon mal klar! 

Falls die Frage nach dem "Wo" sich noch ergeben sollte, hängt der Vorschlag von der Promillehöhe und voraussichtlichen Konsummenge ab. Ist es mehr eine symbolische Geste, dann am höhergelegenen Ostende der Querlandebahn mit Panoramablick über den Flughafen bei etwa Tourhalbzeit, sollte es dagegen mehr vorbeugenden Forstschutzcharakter besitzen, wäre der TechnologieParkplatz wegen der guten Erreichbarkeit für RTW und RTH besser. 

So, mein lieber Hardy, wählen Sie nun Ihr Herzblatt und lassen Sie sich nicht von Männer, die Perücken tragen, die Sinne benebeln. 

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (17. September 2004)

Hallo zusammen!

Auch wenn alle wie wild ihre Lampen testen, Akkus tunen und Glühweinvorräte für den ersten "Neidreit" anlegen, es wird auch noch mit kurzer Hose bei Tageslicht gefahren! Vor allem wenn wieder solch ein Superwetter ansteht wie morgen.

Deshalb hab ich morgen nachmittag mal eine Tour zur Papiermühle vor, wer Lust hat kann sich hier: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/fahrgemeinschaft/fgdetail.php?treffID=2441
eintragen. 
Es wird keine ausschließliche Extrem-Trailtour, aber einige der "Goodies" will ich schon mitnehmen, ganz nach Kondition und Lust.
Es werden ab Wipperaue so ca. 40-50km bei 700-1000HM zusammenkommen, je nach Variante. Lampen sind nicht erforderlich, ich denke, man ist bis 18.00 oder 18.30 wieder zurück am Parkplatz.

Gruß Volker


----------



## juchhu (17. September 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Auch wenn alle wie wild ihre Lampen testen, Akkus tunen und Glühweinvorräte für den ersten "Neidreit" anlegen, es wird auch noch mit kurzer Hose bei Tageslicht gefahren! Vor allem wenn wieder solch ein Superwetter ansteht wie morgen.


Neid wie "Ätsch, meine Beleuchtung is aba besser als wie Deine "



			
				Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Deshalb hab ich morgen nachmittag mal eine Tour zur Papiermühle vor, wer Lust hat kann sich hier:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/fahrgemeinschaft/fgdetail.php?treffID=2441
> eintragen.
> Es wird keine ausschließliche Extrem-Trailtour, aber einige der "Goodies" will ich schon mitnehmen, ganz nach Kondition und Lust.
> ...


Ganz toll, vielen Dank, hättest Du ja auch ein bisschen früher kundtun können.  Jetzt tobe ich mich morgen auf der 1. inoffiziellen Dayridingtour aus. 

Na, vielleicht kann ich Dich ja mal zu einem Privatguiding in Deinem Revier überreden?! 

Viel Spass, das Wetter ist mit uns! 

VG Martin


----------



## Enrgy (17. September 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Neid wie "Ätsch, meine Beleuchtung is aba besser als wie Deine "




Isch ahbe garrkeine Lampe...




			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz toll, vielen Dank, hättest Du ja auch ein bisschen früher kundtun können.  Jetzt tobe ich mich morgen auf der 1. inoffiziellen Dayridingtour aus.



Jou, sorry euer Gnaden! Ich war hin- und hergerissen, wollte mich eigentlich zur Tomburger-Tour in Linz eintragen, mit anschließendem Grillen. Doch die unbekannte Strecke mit ca 1400HM und meine immer noch rumspinnende Schulter (tut immer im Auto und aufm Bike weh, zieht bis in den Unterarm   ) haben mich dann doch erwogen, es lockerer angehen zu lassen. Außerdem ist mein Diesel bald leer, und bei den Preisen derzeit warte ich lieber noch etwas mit dem Tanken.
Und überhaupt, was meckerste hier rum? Fahr deine Tour zügig von 10 bis um 1, dann ab ins Auto, bis 14Uhr schaffste es locker bis zu uns! Dann biste wenigstens schon warmgefahren...  
Vielleicht muß ich ja auch allein fahren, zippi kann zumindest schonmal nicht.

Gruß Volker

PS: Uups, der gute JürgenK hat sich schon erbarmt und läßt mich nicht im Stich...Mal sehn, morgen stehen dann wieder 12 Mann da und wollen mit...


----------



## juchhu (17. September 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Isch ahbe garrkeine Lampe...


Aba 'en Auudo mit 'nem leeeeeren Dieseltang! 



			
				Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Jou, sorry euer Gnaden! Ich war hin- und hergerissen, wollte mich eigentlich zur Tomburger-Tour in Linz eintragen, mit anschließendem Grillen. Doch die unbekannte Strecke mit ca 1400HM und meine immer noch rumspinnende Schulter (tut immer im Auto und aufm Bike weh, zieht bis in den Unterarm  ) haben mich dann doch erwogen, es lockerer angehen zu lassen. Außerdem ist mein Diesel bald leer, und bei den Preisen derzeit warte ich lieber noch etwas mit dem Tanken.
> Und überhaupt, was meckerste hier rum? Fahr deine Tour zügig von 10 bis um 1, dann ab ins Auto, bis 14Uhr schaffste es locker bis zu uns! Dann biste wenigstens schon warmgefahren...
> Vielleicht muß ich ja auch allein fahren, zippi kann zumindest schonmal nicht.
> 
> ...


Eh, fahr' ich in der ersten Liga, oder was?  Wenn ich die Tour zu Ende gefahren bin, und den einen oder anderen Weg zusätzlich, weil Unterführung zugemauert sind bzw. Autobahnbrücken ggf. abfackeln, und das ganze in einem lockeren Tempo, bin ich wahrscheinlich so fettig, dass ich froh, wenn ich unter Dusche nicht einpenn'. 

Viel Spass und bis zum nächsten Mal.

VG Martin

PS:

Und wenn man glaubt man kennt schon alles, einfach mal einen neuen Weg probieren.  So heute in Moitzfeld in der Hardt passiert. Bin mit DJ-SAM 2,5 Stunden durch den Busch und habe dabei zwei geile Singletrails östlich vom Grubengebiet des NFH gefunden. Wenn ich jetzt den Samstaghalbtagesfahrtechnikkurs anbiete, können wir das Ganze tatsächlich alles nur in der Hardt machen und haben kurze Anfahrtswege zu den Spots sowie trotzdem einen sehr abwechslungsreiche Gesamttour. Da kommen dann doch bestimmt mindestens 500-600 hm auf 30 km zusammen.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (18. September 2004)

Hallo miteinander !

ad 1: Die heutige Tour durch das Wuppertal

dass war dann heute eine richtige Genusstour durch das Wuppertal. Wieder einmal hatten wir einen sehr hohen Singeltrailanteil. Da lacht doch das Herz des Mountainbikers. An der Stelle noch einmal vielen Dank an Tourguide *Enrgy*  

Obwohl wir dann nur knappe 50 Kilometer bei knappen 1000 Höhenmeter gefahren sind, bin ich doch relativ geschafft. Aber heute ist uns jeder Höhenmeter und Kilometer mit herrlichen Wetter und interessanten Strecken versüsst worden. Depressiv werde ich, wenn mir überall gesagt wird, dass das der letzte schöne und warme Tag in diesem Jahr gewesen ist   

ad 2: Der Nightride am Dienstag

Auf der Tour hatte ich natürlich viel Gelegenheit über den Nightride nachzudenken. Ich habe mir dann überlegt, dass wir auf bei dem von *Juchhu* geplanten Zwischenstopp eine kleine Stärkung einnehmen. 

Die Sachen zu besorgen übernehme ich, nur beim Transport benötige ich dann Unterstützung. Deshalb wäre es eine gute Sache, wenn der eine oder andere mich unterstützen könnte.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## mikkael (18. September 2004)

Yo, ich bin wieder da! 
9 Tage nicht gefahren, nichts gelesen, nichts gepostet. 
Also, viel Arbeit vor mir 

VG Mikkael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (18. September 2004)

@Mikkael

Schön von Dir zu hören. Wir wollten heute schon eine Vermisstenanzeige aufgeben   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Enrgy (18. September 2004)

Jou, war ne schöne Tour heut. Bin auch relativ platt, viel hätte da nicht mehr kommen dürfen. Merke meine Beine schon ganz gut.
Bericht und Bilder gibts später (denke eher morgen), muß jetzt erstmal Ian Pooley streamen, der läuft gleich auf YouFM. Dazu benötigt mein alter 0,7GHz-Prozessor all seine Leistung. 

Bis denne,

Gruß enrgy


----------



## Franky-X (18. September 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

War eine sehr schöne Tour heute,  
mich würden dann noch die heftigen Sachen reizen die ENRGY heute ausgelassen hat. Vieleicht schaffen wir die ja beim nächsten mal.
obwohl ich die Tour heute wegen meines schmerzenden Knies verkürzen mußte, hatte ich dann doch noch 720 Hm und von LEV 74 Km auf dem Zähler. Dienstag wäre ich gerne dabei, muß aber mal schauen wie es bis dahin mit meinem Knie aussieht.

Beste Bikergrüße

Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (19. September 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

nun ist auch meine Rahmentasche für den Ersatzakku fertig. Ich bin nun für Dienstag gerüstet:







Ich werde dann mit einer Mirage 5 Watt und 10 Watt aufkreuzen. Neben dem Mirageakku habe ich noch ein Akku mit 3300 mAh dabei, den ich an die 5 Watt-Leuchte anschliessen kann.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Enrgy (19. September 2004)

So, Freunde, Nachbarn, Landsleute,

die Fotos von unserer gestrigen Tour sind hier:
http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/4915/page/1
zu sehen. Natürlich wieder die Sortierreihenfolge auf "Image name", damit die Chronologie stimmt.

Zur von mir kurzfristig angesetzten Tour trafen sich bei herrlichstem Spätsommerwetter:
Hardy_aus_K aka Hardy aus Köln
JürgenK aka Jürgen aus Langenfeld
sein Kumpel Martin (non IBC, das gibts noch?) 
Marco aus Kölle/Bonn? (heute ohne Schnucki)
Franky-X aka ? aus Leverkusen
und der Enrgy aka Volker aus Langenfeld als Guide

Nach einer zuhause durchgeführten Schlauchflick- und Reifenwechselorgie hab ich beim Montieren in der Eile glatt einen Schlauch vom Stapel der UNGEFLICKTEN gegriffen und durfte somit erstmal am Treffpunkt erneut wechseln. Da dies noch nicht auf der offiziellen Tour passiert ist, zählt dieser schleichende Platten also NICHT für die Statistik...  

Mit kurzer Verspätung konnten wir also endlich Richtung Glüder "in See stechen". Als ersten Berg hatte ich die langgezogene aber gemächliche Steigung zum Aussichtspilz bei Fähr gewählt, man soll sich ja langsam warmfahren...
Da die Tour ja nicht als Extrem ausgeschrieben war, verzichteten wir auf die Serpentinenabfahrt zum Rüden und nahmen stattdessen die Route durchs Herzbachtal. Wieder oben angekommen gings Richtung Wolfstall. 
Dort wartete das erste schwierige Highlight, die Steilbafahrt "Glüder vorwärts". Über diverse Felsplatten und Stufen geht es hier auf etwa 300m über 100Hm bergab.
Unten angekommen hatte Martin erstmal eine Platten vorne, der uns aber nicht lange aufgehalten hat. Martin hat das alles prima alleine hingekriegt. Alle anderen waren plötzlich verletzt oder verhindert. Hardy hatte es irgendwie im Rücken, Marco mußte Schnucki SMSen, Jürgen hatte gerade eben Seitenstiche bekommen, Franky dachte wohl schon an sein lädiertes Knie und ich mußte schließlich alles knipsen...  
Weiter gings auf dem Lukasweg Richtung Glüder. Am Ausgang des Trails, also auf schon flacher Strecke, kamen uns etwa 10 Hollandradler mit Körbchen etc. entgegen, die den Trail rückwärts in Angriff nehmen wollten. Von den großen, über den Weg liegenden Bäumen hatten die wohl noch nichts mitbekommen (liegen ja auch erst seit Jahresbeginn dort!). Außerdem wird die Tour in diese Richtung wohl ein Fußmarsch geworden sein, das Gemecker der Ehefrauen kann ich mir lebhaft vorstellen! ("Nie wieder fahr ich mir dir wohin! Bist du bekloppt, hier über die Bäume, wie sollen wir denn da rüberkommen? Jetzt ist meine schöne neue Hose dreckig! Ist das noch weit bergauf? Schieb sofort mein Rad, ich kann nicht mehr, ich hab ne Blase am Fuß!")

Von Glüder strebten wir dann schnell bergan, um endlich Richtung Müngsten zu kommen. Auch hier sind vor einigen Wochen durch heftigen Windbruch einige Trailstücke stark durch Holzstückchen der etwas größeren Sorte verunreinigt. Ob die jemals wieder freigeräumt werden? Da bin selbst ich mit meiner kleinen Säge machtlos...
Bald darauf kamen wir gegen 16Uhr zur ersten längeren Rast am 1. Aussichtsrondell vor Müngsten. Hier stellte sich dann heraus, daß wir noch mindestens 2h unterwegs sein würden (es war ja noch nicht mal die Hälfte geschafft).
Franky hatte dann wirklich Probs mit dem Knie, Marco wollte unbedingt zu Schnucki und Martin mußte auch um 18Uhr wieder daheim sein.
Die drei beschlossen dann also, von Müngsten aus unten lang an der Wupper zurück zu fahren.
Somit blieben außer mir nur noch die harten Kämpfer Hardy und Jürgen übrig.
Von der Abfahrt ins Müngstener Tal aus bog ich dann wieder auf eine schöne lange, aber gleichmäßige Steigung auf einer alten Straßenbahntrasse ab, oben auf freiem Feld hatte man einen prima Blick auf Remscheid, die Wuppertaler Ortsteile Cronenberg und Sudberg sowie im Westen auf Solingen, dessen Kirchtürme mich schon immer an den Kölner Dom erinnerten...

Es folgte die kurze, aber steile Abfahrt zur Papiermühle. Hier durften wir überrascht feststellen, daß die kleine Fußgängerbrücke über die Wupper wegen Einsturzgefahr gesperrt wurde. Das konnte uns jedoch nicht hindern, sie trotzdem zu nutzen. Ein ebenfalls "ordnungswidrig" handelnder Mann erklärte uns, daß wohl beim letzten Hochwasser (Vor 8 Wochen war die Brücke noch frei) die Stützen der Brücke beschädigt worden seien, die Stadt hat kein Geld etc. Naja, solange dort kein Stacheldrahtverhau angebracht wird oder Methoden wie an der Ponalestraße, werde ich sicher weiterhin die 5x im Jahr dort drüber fahren! Zu sehen war von einer Beschädigung jedenfalls nix.

Um uns wieder vom Wupperniveau nach oben zu schrauben, gings durch den folgenden fiesen Hohlweg steil bergauf. Dann wartet jedoch ein weiteres Highlight, der Trail runter nach Müngsten. Schmal am Hang über der Landstraße gelegen sorgt er mit gemäßigtem Gefälle für den richtigen Flow.

Der nächste Anstieg zum 2. Aussichtsrondell zeigt, daß wir schon einige Körner gelassen haben. Doch es sind noch über 20km bis zum Ende der Tour!
Zum Glück geht es nun erstmal unten an der Wupper entlang nach Burg, von dort weiter zurück nach Glüder. 
Hier neben dem Wasserwerk haben einige "Nachwuchsbenders" ihre Trainingssitzung und wollen sich über diverse Felsklippen im Hang auf die Straße stürzen. Zuerst dachte ich tatsächlich, es wären Trialmoppeds, wegen der fetten Reifen und Gabeln. Wir haben dem Treiben natürlich im Vorbeifahren die kalte Schulter gezeigt und und nicht beeindrucken lassen...

Jürgen hat dann noch seine Wasservorräte aufgefüllt und die zweite Flsche St. Martin-mäßig für uns übriggelassen.
Das war natürlich für mich das Zeichen, nun auf dem Rückweg doch noch wie geplant die "Treckerschleife" anzuhängen. Hier findet sich auch die berühmte "Hardy-Variante" auf welche unser Feierabendtour-Meister auf einer der letzten IBC-Touren hier abends 3/4 der Truppe eigenmächtig ins Tal geleitet hat, von beiden Guides unbemerkt...
Doch heute ist es noch hell, alle sind dicht beisammen und so wird der Trecker-Trail in Angriff genommen, die letzte Steilabfahrt kurz vor dem Tourende.
Am Wipperkotten noch schnell ein kitschiges Foto geschossen, und schon waren wir gegen 19 Uhr wieder zurück!

Fazit:
Die Tour war zwar anstrengend und hat auch ihre Opfer gefordert (was macht das Knie, Franky?), doch sicher trotzdem ein gelungener Sommerausklang. Die Trails waren im wesentlichen leer, Fußvolk trieb sich nur auf den breiten Wegen im Tal rum, so wie üblich in den Wupperbergen. Es gab keinen Matsch (SEHR wichtig für mich  ) und alles war fahrbar!

Gruß Volker


----------



## hardy_aus_k (20. September 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

wie meine Mitfahrer am Samstag mit schreckverzerrten Gesicht erfahren haben, gibt es natürlich auch eine Statistik der Tourguides:

1. Enrgy / 7 Runden  /  263 Kilometer
2. MTB-Kao / 4 Runden  /  172 Kilometer
3. Handlampe / 4 Runden  /  108 Kilometer
4. On any Sunday / 2 Runden  /  92 Kilometer
5. Mikkael / 1 Runden  /  63 Kilometer
6. Ploughman / 2 Runden  /  55 Kilometer
7. Kitesun / 2 Runden  /  51 Kilometer
8. Juchhu / 2 Runden  /  41 Kilometer
9. Blake69 / 1 Runden  /  35 Kilometer
10. Talybont / 1 Runden  /  34 Kilometer
11. Manni / 1 Runden  /  29 Kilometer
12. FranG / 1 Runden  /  28 Kilometer
13. Spooky / 1 Runden  /  25 Kilometer

Diese Woche veröffentliche ich mal die TOP30 der Feierabendrundenstatistik:

1. Enrgy / 17470 / 13 Runden  /  443 Kilometer  /  8610 Höhenmeter
2. Mikkael / 16560 / 13 Runden  /  433 Kilometer  /  7900 Höhenmeter
3. Blake69 / 13940 / 12 Runden  /  363 Kilometer  /  6680 Höhenmeter
4. Kitesun / 12790 / 12 Runden  /  365 Kilometer  /  5490 Höhenmeter
5. Manni / 9200 / 7 Runden  /  247 Kilometer  /  4260 Höhenmeter
6. JürgenK / 9000 / 7 Runden  /  233 Kilometer  /  4340 Höhenmeter
7. Talybont / 8320 / 7 Runden  /  200 Kilometer  /  4320 Höhenmeter
8. Mtb-Kao / 8170 / 6 Runden  /  214 Kilometer  /  3890 Höhenmeter
9. On any sunday / 7360 / 6 Runden  /  217 Kilometer  /  3020 Höhenmeter
10. Racetec1 / 6780 / 6 Runden  /  185 Kilometer  /  3080 Höhenmeter

11. Franky-x / 6710 / 6 Runden  /  173 Kilometer  /  3250 Höhenmeter
12. Marco W. / 6530 / 5 Runden  /  166 Kilometer  /  3210 Höhenmeter
13. Handlampe / 6300 / 5 Runden  /  142 Kilometer  /  3460 Höhenmeter
14. Zippi / 5600 / 4 Runden  /  149 Kilometer  /  2620 Höhenmeter
15. Gonzo63 / 5350 / 5 Runden  /  150 Kilometer  /  2350 Höhenmeter
16. [email protected] / 5340 / 4 Runden  /  144 Kilometer  /  2460 Höhenmeter
17. Marco_lev / 4980 / 5 Runden  /  140 Kilometer  /  2180 Höhenmeter
18. Stahlgabi / 4930 / 4 Runden  /  139 Kilometer  /  2150 Höhenmeter
19. Spiridon64 / 4220 / 3 Runden  /  121 Kilometer  /  1800 Höhenmeter
20. Schnucki / 4120 / 3 Runden  /  105 Kilometer  /  2020 Höhenmeter

21. Kölnerin / 4100 / 5 Runden  /  117 Kilometer  /  1760 Höhenmeter
22. Daywalker74 / 3970 / 3 Runden  /  83 Kilometer  /  2310 Höhenmeter
23. Lüni / 3970 / 3 Runden  /  83 Kilometer  /  2310 Höhenmeter
24. FranG / 3770 / 3 Runden  /  106 Kilometer  /  1650 Höhenmeter
25. GuidoM / 3290 / 3 Runden  /  87 Kilometer  /  1550 Höhenmeter
26. Zachi / 3080 / 3 Runden  /  88 Kilometer  /  1320 Höhenmeter
27. TomCanyon / 3080 / 3 Runden  /  88 Kilometer  /  1320 Höhenmeter
28. Bike-ndorf / 3050 / 3 Runden  /  86 Kilometer  /  1330 Höhenmeter
29. Entertainer / 2940 / 2 Runden  /  64 Kilometer  /  1660 Höhenmeter
30. Juchhu / 2560 / 3 Runden  /  69 Kilometer  /  1180 Höhenmeter

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-Kao (20. September 2004)

für diejenigen die noch keine beleuchtung haben biete ich morgen, dienstag, eine etwas frühere tour im  hellen an. vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere zeit und lust mitzukommen.

Guckst du hier. 

grüße
lars


----------



## Ploughman (20. September 2004)

Hi Leute,

hier mal ein kleiner Tourbericht aus der entgegengestzten Ecke, nämlich aus Bad Münstereifel. Hier gibt es ja die ausgeschilderten Strecken von www.mtb-eifel.de . Ich hatte gestern Lust, mal was Strecke zu machen und bin dann ab der Steinbachtalsperre die Kombination der Touren 2,1 und 4 gefahren. Los ging's also an der SBTS (Einstieg in die Tour 2) hinauf auf den Arloffer Berg und wieder runter in's Schleidbachtal (Einstieg in die Tour1). Dann über den Bollscheider Kopf zum Decken Tönnes (Einstieg in die Tour 4), mit rasender Abfahrt wieder in's Schleidbachtal und steil hinauf nach Rodert. Erneut hinunter in's Erfttal und auf der anderen Seite wieder hoch. Dann wieder runter nach Eicherscheid, von dort hoch in den Wald parallel zur Erft. Jetzt wurde die Erft erneut gekreuzt und der Aufstieg auf den Michelsberg (580m) begann. Weiter ging's zum Decken Tönnes, wo ich die Tour 1 fortsetzte, also erstmal mit Fullspeed zum Stadtteil Eicherscheid und von dort hinauf nach Nöthen. Dann Schussfahrt nach BaMüEi und am Arloffer Berg entlang die Tour 2 zurück zur SBTS fortgesetzt.

Zum Schluss waren es dann mit einigen Zusatzschleifen etc und Anfahrt zur SBTS so etwa 70km und 1300hm. Bin das ganze in 4:10h und einer "AvgHbr" von 139 gefahren. Auf der gesamten Strecke bin ich so gut wie niemandem begegnet (ausser drei wildgewordenen Hirschkühen, die mir frech die Vorfahrt nahmen). Technisch sicherlich für niemanden hier eine echte Herausforderung, aber die Anstiege haben es schon in sich und die Schussfahrten machen echt Spass. Immerhin gab's zwei Stellen, wo einem das Vorderrad beim Berganfahren so entgegen kam, dass ich mal 10m geschoben habe. Die Touren haben nahezu keine Streckenüberschneidungen, lediglich bei der Kombination von Tour 1 und 4 fährt man in Eicherscheid ca. 400m auf bekannter Strecke zurück. 

Falls jemand mal Lust hat, dass ganze in ähnlicher oder auch anderer Variante zu fahren, wäre ich wieder dabei.

Ciao
Ploughman


----------



## JürgenK (20. September 2004)

Dann will ich mich auch mal zu Wort melden nach der Samstagstour.  

Hatte vorher keine Zeit und keinen funktionablen (gibt´s das Wort?) PC.

Es war wieder einmal eine nette Tour in gewohnt angenehmer Atmosphäre.
Enrgy hat mal wieder ein paar Kamikazetrails preisgegeben, die auch dankend angenommen wurden (mehr oder weniger fahrend).   

Obwohl die Tour rein zahlenmäßig o.k aussieht und es dazu noch trocken war, war ich doch recht k.o.  

Es liegt mit Sicherheit daran, daß die Steilabfahrten mehr schlauchen als ein fieser uphill. Aber gerade diese Steilabfahrten waren am Samstag das Salz in der Suppe und bei trockenem Wetter einfach genial.  
Der Mann mit dem lädierten Knie Franky-X hat schon Recht, das man einige Trails dieses Jahr noch nachholen sollte.

Nochmal vielen Dank Volker für das excellente Guiding und dem Rest der Truppe für die angenehme Stimmung.

So, jetzt guck ich mir erstmal die Bilder an, wenn sie schon im Album sind.


Bis demnächst 

Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racetec1 (20. September 2004)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> 
> hier mal ein kleiner Tourbericht aus der entgegengestzten Ecke, nämlich aus Bad Münstereifel. Hier gibt es ja die ausgeschilderten Strecken von www.mtb-eifel.de . Ich hatte gestern Lust, mal was Strecke zu machen und bin dann ab der Steinbachtalsperre die Kombination der Touren 2,1 und 4 gefahren. Los ging's also an der SBTS (Einstieg in die Tour 2) hinauf auf den Arloffer Berg und wieder runter in's Schleidbachtal (Einstieg in die Tour1). Dann über den Bollscheider Kopf zum Decken Tönnes (Einstieg in die Tour 4), mit rasender Abfahrt wieder in's Schleidbachtal und steil hinauf nach Rodert. Erneut hinunter in's Erfttal und auf der anderen Seite wieder hoch. Dann wieder runter nach Eicherscheid, von dort hoch in den Wald parallel zur Erft. Jetzt wurde die Erft erneut gekreuzt und der Aufstieg auf den Michelsberg (580m) begann. Weiter ging's zum Decken Tönnes, wo ich die Tour 1 fortsetzte, also erstmal mit Fullspeed zum Stadtteil Eicherscheid und von dort hinauf nach Nöthen. Dann Schussfahrt nach BaMüEi und am Arloffer Berg entlang die Tour 2 zurück zur SBTS fortgesetzt.
> 
> ...


Hallo Ploughman,
hört sich gut an. Wann hast du denn vor, noch mal zu fahren? An einem Wochende wär' nicht schlecht. Ich würd mich gern mal anschließen.
Gruß...


----------



## hardy_aus_k (20. September 2004)

@MTB Kao

Sicherlich ist Dein Angebot für den einen oder anderen interessant. Aus Gesprächen weiss ich, dass nicht alle von der Idee begeistert sind, in der Dunkelheit in den Wäldern umherzuirren   

Meine Überlegung zu den Feierabendrunden ging dahin, dass wir wöchentlich im Wechsel eine "frühe" Feierabendrunde und einen Nightride durchführen. 

@Ploughman

Bad Münstereifel hat eben den Ruf, dass dort nur wenige Singletrails sind. Deshalb scheint es unter Mountainbiker nicht richtig beliebt. Mir als bekennender Waldautobahnenliebhaber kommt das entgegen.

Ich werde es deshalb im Hinterkopf behalten, dass Du da schon etwas Ortskenntnis hast und dass Du an einer gemeinsamen Runde interesse hast.

@All

Folgende Feierabendrunden stehen in den nächsten Wochen an:

21.09.     Nightride im Königsforst

28.09.     "Eifgental forever"

05.10.     Nightride im Chorbusch, Knechtstedener Busch und Mühlenbusch

Wenn ich mir das Wetter anschaue, kann es morgen schon recht ungemütlich werden. Aber das wollten wir doch, damit uns der Glühwein schmeckt   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-Kao (21. September 2004)

@hardy
werde mir jetzt die hl-el300 und 400 von cateye bestellen. ein freund von mir ist da begeistert von und der preis ist mit 60euro überschaubar. dann werde ich auch mal nightriden


----------



## mikkael (21. September 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> 21.09.:Nightride im Königsforst
> ..dass nicht alle von der Idee begeistert sind, in der Dunkelheit in den Wäldern umherzuirren


Leider werde ich heute Abend nicht dabei sein können. Trotz anfänglicher Begeisterung und der umfangreichen Vorbereitung für die Nightride, ist und bleibt die Startzeit für mich unerreichbar. 

Desweiteren habe ich, nur um zu testen wie gut meine Mirage-Beleuchtung tatsächlich ist, gestern eine kleine Runde nach 20 Uhr bei mir in der Gegend gedreht und zu dem 'persönlichen' Entschluß gekommen, dass sie in dieser Form für fremde Trails nicht ausreicht. Eine Abendrunde mit diesem Material schließe ich für mich aus, ohne jedoch eine weitere Diskussion über die Beleuchtung verursachen zu wollen.

Ausserdem möchte ich am Ende einer wirklich 'super' Bike-Saison und so kurz vor meiner 'Traum-MTB-Reise' jetzt nichts leichtsinnig riskieren. 
Bei den Tagestouren am Wochenende bin ich auf jeden Fall -wie immer- immer dabei! 

Ich wünsche allen viel Spaß heute Abend, fahrt vorsichtig!

Viele Grüsse
Mikkael


----------



## juchhu (21. September 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Leider werde ich heute Abend nicht dabei sein können. Trotz anfänglicher Begeisterung und der umfangreichen Vorbereitung für die Nightride, ist und bleibt die Startzeit für mich unerreichbar.


 Was soll ich sagen? Hintergrund für diesen frühen Ansatz ist die Planung mit Restlicht über die (ehrlich gesagt einfacheren ) Singletrails im östlichen Königsforst zu fahren und zwischen 19:30 (ca. Sonnenuntergang) und 20:00 Uhr die Wahner Heide zu erreichen. Ab etwa 19:30 Uhr fahren wir mehr oder minder nur noch auf breiten Wegen und auf einem ebenen Singletrail. Ich habe am vergangenen Samstag die Streckenführung mit 'Anfängeren' bei Tageslicht getestet.



			
				mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Desweiteren habe ich, nur um zu testen wie gut meine Mirage-Beleuchtung tatsächlich ist, gestern eine kleine Runde nach 20 Uhr bei mir in der Gegend gedreht und zu dem 'persönlichen' Entschluß gekommen, dass sie in dieser Form für fremde Trails nicht ausreicht. Eine Abendrunde mit diesem Material schließe ich für mich aus, ohne jedoch eine weitere Diskussion über die Beleuchtung verursachen zu wollen.


Tja, selbst bei guter Beleuchtung ist ein einfacherer, aber unbekannter Singletrail in der Dunkelheit eine Herausforderung. Vor allendingen wenn mann/frau nicht bereit ist, die Geschwindigkeit dem eingeschränkten Sichtfeld anzupassen. In der Hardt bin ich letzte Woche zum Test die schwierigeren Singletrails mit der Mirage+X Beleuchtung gefahren, und bei normaler Geschwindigkeit ist es gefährlich! Allerdings habe ich den Vorteil, dass dies meine Hometrails sind. Bei unbekannten Singletrails, eujeujeu 

Deswegen habe ich auch als Rollzeit 3-3,5 Stunden eingeplant. Mit den 'Anfängern' bin ich die Strecke am Samstag in ca. 2,5 Stunden gefahren (ohne Pausen). Dies wird keine Racer-Veranstaltung, denn bei Tempo 20-25 km/h durch ein Schotterschlagloch zu fahren, kann einen Abflug verursachen.



			
				mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Ausserdem möchte ich am Ende einer wirklich 'super' Bike-Saison und so kurz vor meiner 'Traum-MTB-Reise' jetzt nichts leichtsinnig riskieren.
> Bei den Tagestouren am Wochenende bin ich auf jeden Fall -wie immer- immer dabei!
> 
> Ich wünsche allen viel Spaß heute Abend, fahrt vorsichtig!
> ...


Wenn wir nicht schwimmen müssen, werden wir sehr vorsichtig fahren. Versprochen 

VG Martin


----------



## Ploughman (21. September 2004)

racetec1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ploughman,
> hört sich gut an. Wann hast du denn vor, noch mal zu fahren? An einem Wochende wär' nicht schlecht. Ich würd mich gern mal anschließen.
> Gruß...


@Racetec

Nachdem die Wetteraussichten für Samstag ja sehr bescheiden sind - warum nicht  ! Wir sollten uns nur noch auf eine Startzeit verständigen, so zwischen 11:30 und 13:00, Dauer 3-5h. Werde den Samstag dann auch bei den Fahrgemeinschaften eintragen.

@Hardy
Stimmt schon, dass es dort Waldautobahnen gibt - aber auch Trails. Denke mal, du wärst im "positiven" Sinne enttäuscht von den Waldautobahnen. Außerdem ist es einem ungenommen, Alternativ-Passagen einzubauen. Ob man dazu immer Lust hat angesichts der Höhenprofile sei dahin gestellt. Deswegen bietet sich ja andererseits der Start an der SBTS so sehr an, die bietet rund herum so einiges an Trails. Am besten einfach mitfahren!

Ciao
Ploughman


----------



## hardy_aus_k (21. September 2004)

Juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ... Hintergrund für diesen frühen Ansatz ist die Planung mit Restlicht über die (ehrlich gesagt einfacheren ) Singletrails im östlichen Königsforst zu fahren und zwischen 19:30 (ca. Sonnenuntergang) und 20:00 Uhr die Wahner Heide zu erreichen ...



Jetzt mache ich mir schon Sorgen. Handelt es sich bei der Sonne nicht um einen Fixstern ? Wenn der nun untergeht, bekommen wir da nicht richtig Stress ?

Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass auch heute das Verschwinden der Sonne damit zusammenhängt, dass die Erde rotiert. 

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## juchhu (21. September 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt mache ich mir schon Sorgen. Handelt es sich bei der Sonne nicht um einen Fixstern ? Wenn der nun untergeht, bekommen wir da nicht richtig Stress ?


Nicht wirklich, obwohl ich mir mehr Sorgen um den Untergang des Abendlandes und imbesonderen des eigenen Vaterlandes Gedanken mache. 



			
				hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass auch heute das Verschwinden der Sonne damit zusammenhängt, dass die Erde rotiert.
> 
> Gruß
> Hardy


Nun als Fixstern wird sie wohl auch in den nächsten 24 Stunden nicht verschwinden, oder ist hier ein Mann vom Schlage eines David Copperfield anwesend?

Entscheidend ist die Wahl des richtigen Standpunktes. In diesem (und mit anderen) Sinne(n) bis zum nächsten (Sonnen)Untergang.

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (21. September 2004)

Tach zusammen,

diese Feierabendtour, named as 1. offizielle Nightridingtour, scheint das Schicksal der 'Zehn kleinen Negerlein' zu erleiden. Ratzfatz waren es nur noch 6 Teilnehmer. Verschlechtert sich das Wetter noch weiter, endet das Ganze als Wiederholung der 'Ersten Einsteigertour für Anfänger'. 

Wetterzustandsbericht für Moitzfeld, 21.09.2004, 16:17 UHr MEZ SZ:

heiter bis wolkig, Windstärke 4 auffrischend 5, gelegentliche bisher kurze aber nicht heftige Regenfälle.

Zitat Volker @ energy: "Alles fahrbar!' 

Bis nacher.

VG Martin

PS: Jetzt 16:40 Uhr. Seit dem obigem EIntrag nur noch Sonne und heiter


----------



## racetec1 (21. September 2004)

Ja wie....wegen Wetter wird ja wohl keiner absagen, oder????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (21. September 2004)

racetec1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja wie....wegen Wetter wird ja wohl keiner absagen, oder????


Im Augenblick wäre ich darüber doch schwer sauer! 

Es ist trocken und damit es für den Guide auch interessant bleibt, har sich dieser kurzfristig entschlossen, im östlichen Königsforst die Streckenführung zur Explorertour umzuschreiben, d.h. alles neu macht der September. 

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-Kao (21. September 2004)

so, auch meine früher gestartete tour ist ein wenig dem regen zum opfer gefallen. naja, was soll's. diesmal sind 35km und über 800hm zusammen gekommen. es hat sich dann doch noch jemand erbarmt mit mir zu fahren   

tourverlauf seht ihr auf dem höhenprofil. gerd musste in scheuren seinen schlauch wechseln, ein dorn wurde dem vorherigen zum verhängnis. danach habe ich katzenjagd auf einem engen trail gemacht   und beim anschließenden downhill blieben wir in einem almabtrieb stecken. naja, es heißt halt auch bergisches "land"   

nach sträßchen hoch hat gerd mich mächtig versägt    und er dachte wohl das es nun über die straße zurück zum parkplatz geht. weit gefehlt   das kommt davon wenn man den guide überholt. ich bin dann noch einen schönen trail gefahren und habe mich einen weiteren uphill hochgekämpft. alles in allem eine unspektakuläre feierabendrunde.

bess demnähx
lars


----------



## hardy_aus_k (22. September 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

jeder der jetzt auf den Gedanken kommt, ich hätte Schlafstörungen, liegt richtig. Wahrscheinlich hat mich der erste Nightride meines kurzen MTB-Lebens derart aufgewühlt und fasziniert, dass ich nicht zur Ruhe komme. Für mich war das eine ganz neue Erfahrung.

Alleine der Blick auf den Köln-/Bonner-Flughafen während der Pause hatte es schon in sich. Vielleicht können wir zukünftig auch mal eine Tour fahren, wo wir dann einen Blick auf Köln haben. Da vertraue ich dann ganz auf *juchhu*, der ein gutes Händchen bei der Auswahl der Tour bewiesen hat. Vielen Dank   

Auch die anschliessende Fahrt durch den Königsforst war ein Erlebnis. Höhepunkt waren natürlich die Pfade, bei denen wir wie an einer Perlenschnur gezogen durch den Wald gefahren sind.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## juchhu (22. September 2004)

Tach zusammen,

kurze Zusammenfassung der 1. offiziellen Nightridingtour. Pünktlich um 18:30 Uhr ging es los. Mit von der Partie waren (in alphabetischer Reihenfolge):

Armin, Dirk, Frank, Hardy, Manni, Marko und  Martin (als Guide)

Da Frank und Martin am vergangenen Samstag die wesentliche Streckenführung durch die zweite Einsteigertour für 'Anfänger' schon kannten, hatte Martin kurz vor Tourbeginn diese Feierabendtour als Explorertour umdefiniert , da einige Wege bzw. Singletrails im östlichen Königsforst noch nicht erkundet waren. Leider 'endete' auch diese (Teil-)Explorertour in fast unpassierbaren Holzrückewegen, aber Dank der Einstellung der Teilnehmer und der guten Resthelligkeit war die 'Bezwingung' kein Problem . Danach Absurfen von einigen leichteren Downhillsingletrails und den obligatorischen Uphills. Da sich die Dämmerung langsam einstellte, wurde der weitere Streckenabschnitt in den Zentralkönigsforst verlegt und Kurs Richtung Wahner Heide aufgenommen. Zwischnzeitlich mußte Martin immer wieder zum langsamen und 'diszipliniertem' Fahren aufrufen, da die Gefahr bestand, bei Fortführung des angeschlagenen Tempos, Moitzfeld noch im Hellen zu erreichen.  So konnte auch der erste Panoramablick über Köln wegen der noch zu großen Resthelligkeit nicht entsprechend gewürdigt werden. Weiter gings zum Wendepunkt und zweitem Panoramastandort. Dort angekommen, erschloß sich den Teilnehmern  mit zunehmender Dunkelheit der faszinierende Panoramablick über den beleuchteten Köln/Bonner Flughafen. Da Dirk dort weger der Aussicht direkt seinen HR-Schlauch wechseln wollte, packte Hardy sein Sturmgepäck aus (Dank an Hardy und Marko für die heroische Trageleistung ). Thermoskannen über Thermoskannen mit köstlichen heißen (und zwar wirklich verdammt heißem) Glühwein nebst Brötchen, Käse am Block und Olivien sowie Servietten holte Hardy aus seinem Gabenrucksack . Weihnachten kann nicht besser sein. Und mümmelten und schlürften wir mehr oder minder andächtig die Vorräte auf und entschlossen uns, nachdem die Dämmerung der Nacht gewichen war, zur Weiterfahrt. Spätestens ab hier war Nightride angesagt. Und so zogen die lonley riders mit ihren beleuchteten Bike durch die Nacht in der Wahner Heide wieder in Richtung westlicher Königsforst. Dort angekommen wurde ein einfacher aber in der Dunkelheit genialer Singletrail eingeschlagen. Von dort aus gings nördliche Richtung zum Brücker Wildpark. Bei Ereichen der Straße fiel das fast einstimmige Votum auf Abkürzen. Und so wurden in dieser Nacht keine Wildschweine im Brücker Wildpark 'erschreckt'. Entlang der Straße in Richtung Bensberg fuhren wir bis Höhe Kinderheim. Dort verabschiedete sich Frank in Richtung Dellbrück. Die anderen bogen wieder in den Königsforst und machten sich an den Uphill in Richtung Moitzfeld. Ca. 21:30 Uhr erreichten dann die restlichen Teilnehmer den Ausgangspunkt.

Fazit: Bis auf anfänglichen leichten Regen ein trockene runde Tour ohne Zwischenfälle. Das schreit nach Wiederholgung.

Hier nun die kurze Zusammenfassung der technischen Daten:

Tourlänge: 39,54 km
hm: 420 m
Gesamtzeit: 2:55:34 h:mm:ss
Zeit in Bewegung: 2:21:23 h:mm:ss
Zeit im Stand: 0:34:11 h:mm:ss
Brutto V-Schnitt: 13,51 km/h
Netto V-Schnitt: 16,78 km/h
V-Max: 38,8 km/h (zumindest meine)
Tiefster Punkt: 56 m NN
Höchster Punkt: 206 m NN

Ansichten und Einsichten zu Karten gibt's hier:

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/4939

VG Martin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (22. September 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

Marco hat den Kampf um eine Plazierung in den Top10 gewonnen   

5. Manni / 10420 / 8 Runden  /  287 Kilometer  /  4680 Höhenmeter
6. Mtb-Kao / 9670 / 7 Runden  /  249 Kilometer  /  4690 Höhenmeter
7. JürgenK / 9000 / 7 Runden  /  233 Kilometer  /  4340 Höhenmeter
8. Talybont / 8320 / 7 Runden  /  200 Kilometer  /  4320 Höhenmeter
9. Racetec1 / 8000 / 7 Runden  /  225 Kilometer  /  3500 Höhenmeter
*10. Marco W. / 7750 / 6 Runden  /  206 Kilometer  /  3630 Höhenmeter*
11. On any sunday / 7360 / 6 Runden  /  217 Kilometer  /  3020 Höhenmeter
12. Franky-x / 6710 / 6 Runden  /  173 Kilometer  /  3250 Höhenmeter
13. Handlampe / 6300 / 5 Runden  /  142 Kilometer  /  3460 Höhenmeter
14. Zippi / 5600 / 4 Runden  /  149 Kilometer  /  2620 Höhenmeter
15. Gonzo63 / 5350 / 5 Runden  /  150 Kilometer  /  2350 Höhenmeter

Aber damit nicht genug. Hier erhaltet Ihr die bisher noch nicht veröffentlichte Gebietsstatistik   

1. Dhünntalsperre / 16 Runden  /  509 Kilometer
2. Wuppertal / 11 Runden  /  416 Kilometer
3. Siebengebirge / 6 Runden  /  167 Kilometer
4. Glessener Höhen / 4 Runden  /  128 Kilometer
5. Wehebachtalsperre / 2 Runden  /  102 Kilometer
6. Königsforst / 3 Runden  /  87 Kilometer
7. Neandertal / 1 Runden  /  63 Kilometer
8. Ville / 2 Runden  /  55 Kilometer
9. Chorbusch / 1 Runden  /  45 Kilometer
10. Bensberg / 1 Runden  /  22 Kilometer

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## racetec1 (22. September 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich fand das gestrige Surfen durch den Wald ausgesprochen super. Unbedingt wiederholenswert. Vielen Dank auch an Hardy für die vorzügliche Versorgung mit Sprit und an Marco für seine Hilfe bei der Panne. Nach der Panne lief es allerdings bei mir was schwer, was ich mir zunächst nicht erklären konnte. Zu Hause hab ich dann gesehen, daß der hintere Reifen auf einer Breite von 15 cm aus dem Felgenbett gesprungen war. Das erklärt dann auch die größere Anstrengung beim Fahren. Die Gardena-Brause-Lampe hat sich ebenfalls bestens bewährt. Sie wurde während der Fahrt mit der 20 Watt IRC Osram tatsächlich nur handwarm. Kann man so lassen. Alles in allem eine klasse Tour. Wann startet die nächste???...


----------



## hardy_aus_k (22. September 2004)

@Ractec1

Der nächste Nightride findet am 05.10. um 18.30 Uhr ab Köln-Roggendorf  statt. Die Tourauschreibung ist bereits erfolgt. Abgesehen davon fahren wir in der nächsten Woche am 28.09. ins Eifgental. Ist zwar kein Nightride, aber zum Schluss wird es auch dunkel werden.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass Juchhu eine weitere Tour im Königsforst und Umgebung demnächst anbieten wird. *Ploughman* hat bereits eine Tour in der Ville angeboten. Ich selbst habe noch eine Tour auf den Glessener Höhen in Vorbereitung. Die Leverkusener Freunde arbeiten ebenfalls an einer Tour für einen Nightride. 

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## juchhu (22. September 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Ich gehe davon aus, dass Juchhu eine weitere Tour im Königsforst und Umgebung demnächst anbieten wird.
> 
> ...


Wünsche wg. Tourlänge, Nettofahrzeit und Schwierigkeitsgrad?

Oder vom Prinzip her eine Wiederholung mit neuer Streckenführung?

Bei den kommenden Nightrides bitte daran denken, dass der 'Sonnenuntergang ' jetzt sich langsam in Richtung 19:00 Uhr verlegt. Ab Umstellung auf Winterzeit (Sonntag, 31.10.2004 um 3:00 Uhr) rückt der 'Sonnenuntergang' eine weitere Stunde vor, d.h. dann grob, dass ab 18:00 Uhr (und früher) Beleuchtung im Wald angesagt ist. Und bei entsprechend langer 'Reisezeit auch leistungsstarke Akkus.

Viel Spass bei den kommenden Nightrides!

VG Martin

PS:

An die Bedenkenträger von Nightridingtouren:

Die gestrige Tour hat gezeigt, dass bei entsprechender Streckenführung, Ausrüstung und Einstellung der Teilnehmer eine Nightridingtour kein höheres Gefahrenmoment als eine normale Tagestour darstellt. Bei entsprechender Beleuchtung wäre die gestrige Nightridingtour auch (spätestens ab Beginn der Streckenführung in Zentralkönigsforst) von 'Anfängern' mitfahrbar gewesen.


----------



## Ploughman (22. September 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Ractec1
> 
> *Ploughman* hat bereits eine Tour in der Ville angeboten. Ich selbst habe noch eine Tour auf den Glessener Höhen in Vorbereitung. Die Leverkusener Freunde arbeiten ebenfalls an einer Tour für einen Nightride.
> 
> ...


Hi All,

falls Interesse besteht, kann ich einen Nightride für Freitag, den 24.09. anbieten.

Ciao
Ploughman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (22. September 2004)

@Ploughman

Du bist nicht nur auf dem Rad schnell, sondern auch in Deinen Reaktionen   

Wenn wir uns die nahe Zukunft anschauen, wäre der nächste sinnvolle Termin der 19.10. Da wir bis zum 05.10. gut versorgt sind und dann am 12.10. auf jeden Fall auf der rechten Rheinseite fahren sollten, wäre dann der 19.10 ein guter Termin.

Meine Erfahrung sagt mir, dass eine langristige Planung den interessierten MTB'ler es eher ermöglicht, sich auf die Sache einzustellen.

@Juchhu

Tourlänge, Nettofahrzeit und Schwierigkeitsgrad fand ich absolut in Ordnung. Mein ganz persönlicher Wunsch für eine neue Streckenführung wäre halt ein Aussichtspunkt, wo wir dann auf die Kölner Bucht schauen könnten. Ansonsten fahre ich auch gerne nochmal eine ähnliche Strecke.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## marco_w (22. September 2004)

Hallo an Alle,

auch von mir nur die besten Noten für den gestrigen "Schlemmer-Nightride", somit würde ich mir bei einer Wiederholung auch eine ähnliche Streckenführung wünschen. 
An dieser Stelle nochmals eine "Dankeschön" an Juchu und Hardy für das Guiden bzw. die Verpflegung.

@Racetec1:
Vielleicht doch zu wenig Luft ???  sorry

 geschaft, jetztgilt es nur noch den Top Ten Platz zu halten ...


Gruß

Marco


----------



## Enrgy (22. September 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> ...Mein ganz persönlicher Wunsch für eine neue Streckenführung wäre halt ein Aussichtspunkt, wo wir dann auf die Kölner Bucht schauen könnten...



Wie wärs mit dem Witzheldener Fernsehturm (der große rot-weiße)? Dort kann man vom 7GB über Köln bis fast nach Düsseldorf schauen.
Guckst du hieä:
http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/60712/size/big/sort/1/cat/500
Qualität ist leider nicht so gut, da beim Einstellen mein Bild von 1MB auf 50k verkleinert wurde   
Nachteil des Standorts: mitunter ziemlich zugig (das Windrad steht nicht umsonst dort) und Köln-Zentrum ist doch schon gut 20Km Luftlinie weg.


----------



## juchhu (22. September 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> und dann am 12.10. auf jeden Fall auf der rechten Rheinseite fahren sollten,
> 
> ...


Ja, ja, ist ja gut.  Nach einer PM und nun dem öffentlichen Druck werde ich für den 12.10.2004 einen schnuckeligen Nightride planen. 



			
				hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Juchhu
> 
> Tourlänge, Nettofahrzeit und Schwierigkeitsgrad fand ich absolut in Ordnung. Mein ganz persönlicher Wunsch für eine neue Streckenführung wäre halt ein Aussichtspunkt, wo wir dann auf die Kölner Bucht schauen könnten. Ansonsten fahre ich auch gerne nochmal eine ähnliche Strecke.
> 
> ...


Gut, dann Wiederholung mit neuer Streckenführung. 
Die Menge der Aussichtspunkte auf die Kölner Bucht mit Startpunkt Technologiepark Moitzfeld (wg. exterm kurzer Entfernung zu A4 AS Moitzfeld(20)) sind leider bei einer Streckenführung von 30-40 km stark eingeschränkt. Zwei sind in der östlichen Wahner Heide, einer in der südwestlichen Wahner Heide und einer in der Hardt mit Blick auf den Dom. Im Königsforst selber gibt es m.W. keine Aussichtspunkte mit Blick auf die Kölner Bucht, da es zwar einige Stellen gibt, die die notwendige Höhe über NN besitzen, aber leider durch dichte Bewaldung den Blick auf Köln versperren. 

Aber ein paar neue Aussichtspunkte auf die Kölner Bucht zu finden, ist doch wieder ein Grund eine Explorertour auszuschreiben. Freiwillige vor. 

VG Martin

PS:

Dieses Tourcatering hat schon was.  Vielleicht können wir das Ganze beim nächsten Mal auf mehrere Schultern verteilen und ggf. die Auswahl vergrößern.


----------



## Ploughman (22. September 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Ploughman
> 
> Du bist nicht nur auf dem Rad schnell, sondern auch in Deinen Reaktionen
> 
> ...


@Hardy
welche Koinzidenz. Habe mich just im Moment entschieden, die KW 43 in der Provence zu verbringen   . Daher biete ich schon jetzt fix an einen Nightride am 2.November, werde den Termin gleich einstellen. Ich überlege gerade, ob ich die nächtliche Skyline von Köln einbaue (müßte hinterm Brühler Wasserturm klappen  ) oder aber den Blick auf unsere Kreisstadt Bergheim   . Denke mal, dass dann die Frage Glühwein ja oder nein auch einen eindeutig positiven Trend aufweist    
Ungeachtet dessen: wie den Käpt'n Ahab zwingt mich ein ruchloser Dämon in den Wald und läßt mich keine Ruhe finden  , bis nicht der letzte Berg erklommen ist. Werde deshalb wie angekündigt auch am Freitag auf Dämmerungstour sein; wer mitwill...

Ciao
Ploughman


----------



## juchhu (22. September 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wärs mit dem Witzheldener Fernsehturm (der große rot-weiße)? Dort kann man vom 7GB über Köln bis fast nach Düsseldorf schauen.
> Guckst du hieä:
> http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/60712/size/big/sort/1/cat/500
> Qualität ist leider nicht so gut, da beim Einstellen mein Bild von 1MB auf 50k verkleinert wurde
> Nachteil des Standorts: mitunter ziemlich zugig (das Windrad steht nicht umsonst dort) und Köln-Zentrum ist doch schon gut 20Km Luftlinie weg.


Schönes Foto! 

Noch ein paar Hinweispfeile mehr als Auflösungs- und Erkennungshilfe wären nicht schlecht!  

Bei dem Blick von der Hardt auf den Kölner Dom hat der Ausdruck "zum Greifen nahe" schon eher seine Berechtigung. 

Aber Schluß mit der Sache: Sind wir Mountainbiker oder etwa Romantiker  

Also auf zum Witzheldener Fernsehturm.  

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (22. September 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Also auf zum Witzheldener Fernsehturm.



Nicht so schnell, Herr Ungeduld! Es kann bei miesem Wetter schnell passieren, daß man von da oben garnix mehr sieht, evtl. noch mit Glück das Bayerkreuz. Bei der Fotosession letztes Jahr im Januar hab ich mir fast die Finger abgefroren. Minusgrade + starker Wind + keine Handschuhe = KAAAALTE FINGA!! Zum Glück hat man ja Heizung im Auto.
Ich hab leider keine Bilder bei Tageslicht von dem Panorama. Bin da schon Dutzende Male langgefahren und hab mich schon des öfteren geärgert, daß ich keine Knipse dabei hatte.
Aber wie gesagt, Köln ist schon recht weit weg und im dunkeln erkennt man quasi garnix mehr. Da findet man auch keinen Dom oder Fernsehturm.
Da die Nightrides ja von langer Hand geplant werden, läßt sich die Sache mit dem Wetter natürlich garnicht einkalkulieren. War ja auch nur ein Vorschlag mit Witzhelden. Vielleicht gibts in Leverkusen auch ein paar Stellen, die guten Blick auf Kölle bieten, nur kenn ich mich dort Null aus. Müssten die Lev-ler um Manni mal was kundtun.


----------



## Manni (22. September 2004)

Auch von mir nochmals vielen Dank für die nette Tourführung sowie die tolle Verpflegung.
Gerade der Glühwein war doch recht angenehm, da es doch schon ziemlich ungemütlich windig war.  Hätte nicht gedacht das das Wetter so pünktlich zum Herbstanfang umschlägt    Aber die Aussicht auf das bunte Lichtermeer am Flughafen wars wert, genauso wie die Erfahrung auf dem Vorfeld von einem Flieger in nur ca 50m Höhe überflogen zu werden.

Aber ich hab schonmal den festen Vorsatz getroffen:

Diesen Winter wird durchgebiked, egal ob bei Regen oder Schnee


----------



## juchhu (22. September 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht so schnell, Herr Ungeduld! ...


Keine Sorge, mein letzter Satz war eine reine Beschwichtigungsgeste.   Ich wollte nur, dass DU nicht sauer bist, weil ich Dich mit dem Hinweispfeilen und dem nur mit größter Fantasie zu erkennendem Kölner Dom aufgezogen habe. 

Schließlich könnte man auch mit noch größerer Anstrengung die Alpen erkennen.  OK, ok, hab' ich jetzt mit dem 7GB verwechselt. 

Ich harre der Dinge, die kommen und beantrage bei meiner Frau rein vorsorglich schon mal einen Ausreisegenehmigung.

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (22. September 2004)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Aber die Aussicht auf das bunte Lichtermeer am Flughafen wars wert, genauso wie die Erfahrung auf dem Vorfeld von einem Flieger in nur ca 50m Höhe überflogen zu werden.
> 
> ...


Gut, dass es nur ein Cityjet mit Truboprop-Antrieb war und nicht dieses kleine Ding hier (größtes Flugzeug der Welt, s. Anhang).

Die hätte uns mit ihren Schleppwinden von den Füßen geholt.

VG Martin


----------



## Enrgy (22. September 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Die hätte uns mit ihren Schleppwinden von den Füßen geholt.



Heißen die nicht Wirbelschleppen? Bei Schleppwinden denke ich immer an Seile und Rollen...

Das mit dem Bild ist halt schiefgegangen, dachte ich könnte 1MB posten, aber durch das Panoramaformat verkleinert die Software alles sehr drastisch.
Dort oben am Turm hatte ich auch auf vielen Bildern Diagonalstreifen, was eindeutig von den Sendern kommt. Hatte ich nie wieder vorher oder nachher auf auch nur einem Foto. Sehr ärgerlich, wenn man sich die Knochen abfriert um den perfekten Sonnenuntergang zu knipsen.

PS: wer mal wissen will, wo in seiner Gegend der nächste Handymast steht oder sonstige Funkanlage und mit welcher Leistung die wohin strahlen, sollte mal unter 
http://emf.regtp.de/ 
nachschauen. Adresse eingeben und abwarten, was die Karte so hervorzaubert. Sehr interessant! Die Liste für den Witzhelder Fernsehturm ist ellenlang, aber logisch, dafür ist er ja auch gebaut worden.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (22. September 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

damit stehen folgende Termine nun fest, folgende Termine sind offen:

28.09.     Eifgental (Hardy_aus_K)

05.10.     Chorbusch, Knechtstedener Busch, Mühlenbusch (Hardy_aus_K)

12.10.     Königsforst* (Juchhu)

19.10.     -

26.10.     -

02.11.     Ville (Ploughman)

Gruß
Hardy

*Arbeitstitel


----------



## juchhu (22. September 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> 12.10. Königsforst (Juchhu)
> 
> ...


"Ich erhebe Einspruch, Eurer Ehren"

Richtig ist, dass es beim Treffpunkt TechnologiePark Moitzfeld bleibt, ob die Tour dann den Titel 'Königsforst' zu Recht tragen wird, ist noch (mehr) als unklar.

Wenn Aussichten auf Köln gewünscht sind, dann ist der Königsforst (siehe vorherige Postings) nicht die erste Wahl.

Was wollt Ihr? Oder um es mit Shakespear zu sagen: "Was Ihr wollt"

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (22. September 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Heißen die nicht Wirbelschleppen? Bei Schleppwinden denke ich immer an Seile und Rollen...
> 
> ...


Ja, sie heißen Wirbelschleppen! Und wie immer denkst DU richtig! 

Danke für die Zurechtweisung! (Na, (Film)Zitat aus ...  )

VG Martin


----------



## Ploughman (22. September 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> damit stehen folgende Termine nun fest, folgende Termine sind offen:
> 
> ...


@Hardy,

könnte man den Punsch nicht auf "Nach der Tour" verschieben? Das wäre dann zwar in deinem Kontext auch schon wieder "Vor der Tour", aber eben nicht "Während der Tour". Nach getaner Arbeit schmeckt's doch auch besser...

Ciao
Ploughman


----------



## on any sunday (22. September 2004)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> @Hardy,
> 
> könnte man den Punsch nicht auf "Nach der Tour" verschieben? Das wäre dann zwar in deinem Kontext auch schon wieder "Vor der Tour", aber eben nicht "Während der Tour". Nach getaner Arbeit schmeckt's doch auch besser...
> 
> ...



Also eigentlich will Herr Ploughman sagen, das er nach Alkoholkonsum nicht mehr in der Lage ist, sein Gefährt ohne Gefahr für die Umwelt und sich zu steuern. Obwohl, das ist er auch ohne Alkohol nicht. 

Schade, leider mußte ich aus arbeitstechnischen Gründen bei der Germanius Telekomius auf den ersten Nightride verzichten. Mein Trommler auf der Galere ließ mich erst um XVII Uhr von der Kette und vom Lagerus Dürenus nach Colonia ist es mit den populus trafficus zu longus.  

Außerdem hatte ich auf der Viola Hütte dieses Jahr schon meinen ersten Glühwein, aber vielleicht ist Hardy so nett und bringt mir gleich einen vorbei.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (22. September 2004)

@Ploughman

Als der Organisator bestimmst Du natürlich, wie der Ablauf ist. Das macht einfach schon deshalb Sinn, weil Du die Gegebenheiten besser kennst. 

Ich persönlich spreche mich jedoch für eine kurze Pause während der Tour aus, da am Ende schon wieder Aufbruchstimmung ist. Abgesehen davon, werden wir bedingt durch die Kälte, ohnehin nur kurze Pausen machen können. Bei längeren Pausen ist einfach die Gefahr zu groß auszukühlen.

@On Any Sunday

Ich kann Dir gerne mein Bike zur Inspektion und zum Säubern vorbeibringen   

Mit Glühwein sieht es aber richtig schlecht aus. Die Vorräte sind aufbebraucht. Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass Du am 05.10. dabei bist und ich Dir Dann einen Glühwein ausgeben kann   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## zblume (22. September 2004)

Moin

@hardy_aus_k

Am 5.10 werde ich mich bei der Tour einklincken außer es regnet Hunde und Katzen. Wo willst du denn starten??

MfG


----------



## hardy_aus_k (22. September 2004)

@zBlume

Wir werden am Sportplatz in Köln-Roggendorf starten. 

Ich habe bereits eine Fahrgemeinschaft ausgeschrieben. Dort ist alles beschrieben.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Handlampe (22. September 2004)

Für einen NR bietet sich natürlich auch folgendes schnuckeliges Gebiet an:








Bei Interesse mache ich gerne den Guide zu einer nachttauglichen Runde. 
Muß mir nur vorher aus irgendeinem Stadion das Flutlicht abmontiern, damit ich Blindvogel überhaupt was von der Tour erkennen kann


----------



## hardy_aus_k (23. September 2004)

@Handlampe

Es wäre natürlich eine Bereicherung der Nightridesaison, wenn wir auch bei Euch mal eine Runde fahren könnten. Ich gehe davon aus, dass wir nicht vor 18.30 Uhr starten und somit sich das Anreiseproblem auch ein wenig entschärft.

Terminlich wäre die Wochen vom 18.10.-22.10. und 25.10.-29.10. ideal. 

Strahler gibt es übrigens genug am Flughafen. Die Landeleuchtfeuer eignen sich aus meiner Sicht hervorragend. Du hast da einfach den Vorteil, dass Du nicht auf den Flutlichmast steigen musst. Die sind sehr gut am Boden zugänglich.

@All

Was ist eigentlich die Maximalspannung, bis zu der ich meinen Miragebleiakku laden kann. Ich meine jetzt nicht die Ladespannung, sondern die Spannung die der Akku hat, wenn er voll geladen ist.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## mikkael (23. September 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Die gestrige Tour hat gezeigt, dass bei entsprechender Streckenführung, Ausrüstung und Einstellung der Teilnehmer eine Nightridingtour kein höheres Gefahrenmoment als eine normale Tagestour darstellt. Bei entsprechender Beleuchtung wäre die gestrige Nightridingtour auch (spätestens ab Beginn der Streckenführung in Zentralkönigsforst) von 'Anfängern' mitfahrbar gewesen.



Message angekommen! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## Handlampe (23. September 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Strahler gibt es übrigens genug am Flughafen. Die Landeleuchtfeuer eignen sich aus meiner Sicht hervorragend. Du hast da einfach den Vorteil, dass Du nicht auf den Flutlichmast steigen musst. Die sind sehr gut am Boden zugänglich.



Danke für den Tipp, hardy. Werd mich dann heute mal mit Piecke und Spaten auf den Weg machen. Die Bedingungen sind ja ideal. Bei dem weichen Boden dürfte es doch kein Problem sein, die Biester rauszubuddeln


----------



## talybont (23. September 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @All
> 
> Was ist eigentlich die Maximalspannung, bis zu der ich meinen Miragebleiakku laden kann. Ich meine jetzt nicht die Ladespannung, sondern die Spannung die der Akku hat, wenn er voll geladen ist.
> 
> ...


Das sollten so etwa 6,8-7 V sein. Bricht dann aber schnell zusammen auf etwa 6,5 V.

@Handlampe
Uwe, meinst Du nicht, der Kottenforst wäre für eine Nacht- und Nebelaktion geeigneter?

MfG,
Armin


----------



## juchhu (23. September 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Message angekommen!
> 
> VG Mikkael


Ich bin schon beim MTB-fahren bereit, ein abschätzbares Risiko einzugehen und probiere auch das eine oder andere an einem Spot aus. Aber im Dunkeln mit anderen schwierige (und für diese unbekannte) Singletrails zu fahren, halte ich im größten Maße für unverantwortlich. Daher habe ich auch die Singletrails im östlichen Königsforst noch mit Resttageslicht gefahren. Bei Dunkelheit wären diese meiner Ansicht nach wegen ihres hohen Anteils an losem Sand zu schwierig bzw. gefährlich gewesen.

Die Devise heißt: X fahren los, und X kommen ohne Verletzungen wieder an. (Gilt übrigens auch für Tageslicht )

Bei der entsprechenden Startzeit (z.B. 19:00 Uhr) und (ungefährlichen) Streckenführung  würde ich mich über Dein Mitfahren sehr freuen. Sag' mal eine Startzeit in Woche an, die Du schaffen kannst.

VG Martin

PS:

Vielleicht bis zum 12.1.2004?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (23. September 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Sag' mal eine Startzeit in Woche an, die Du schaffen kannst.


@Martin
Ich denke 18.30 @ GL wäre auf jeden Fall machbar. Das mit Dienstag hatte mit einem geschäftlichen Vorgang zu tun, war eher tagesbezogen. Am 12.10. @ Königsforst werde ich versuchen dabei zu sein!



Mikkael


----------



## juchhu (23. September 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> @Martin
> Ich denke 18.30 @ GL wäre auf jeden Fall machbar. Das mit Dienstag hatte mit einem geschäftlichen Vorgang zu tun, war eher tagesbezogen. Am 12.10. @ Königsforst werde ich versuchen dabei zu sein!
> 
> 
> ...


Na, das hört bzw. liest sich doch richtig gut.

18:30 Uhr auf dem TechnologieParkPlatz ist ca. 3 Autominuten von der Abfahrt AS Moitzfeld (20) an der A4 entfernt. Bist Du bestimmt schon vorbeigefahren, als Du zum Fahrtechnikkurs in die Hardt gefahren bist.

VG Martin


----------



## mikkael (23. September 2004)

Hallo leute,
*Off-Topic:* Hat jemand einen *"Bike-Koffer"* zum ausleihen* (zwischen dem 14.10.-01.11.)?  Wenn ja, bitte eine 'PN' zu mir!

VG Mikkael
*Als Gegenleistung gibt es eine schöne Postkarte!


----------



## Delgado (24. September 2004)

Hallo Zusammen,

hat noch jemand Lust morgen in Bergisch Gladbach http://www.mtb-news.de/fahrgemeinschaft/fgdetail.php?treffID=2455 mitzufahren?

Der Startort ist 5 Autominuten von dem, einigen von Euch gut bekannten, am Technologiepark in Moitzfeld entfernt.

Werde bei einem ähnlich durchwachsenem Wetter wie heute um halb elf da sein.

Gruß Delgado


----------



## MTB-Kao (24. September 2004)

@delgado
da ich weiß wie schnell du bei rad am ring warst denke ich das mir schnell zu schnell sein wird


----------



## Delgado (24. September 2004)

@ MTB-KAO

.... wird nicht schnell. Fährt nämlich 'ne Frau mit: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?s=&action=getinfo&userid=18828

Mit Renn-Intensität fahre ich im Training natürlich nicht.
Also bis morgen.

Gruß

Delgado


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (24. September 2004)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> @ MTB-KAO
> 
> .... wird nicht schnell. Fährt nämlich 'ne Frau mit: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?s=&action=getinfo&userid=18828
> 
> ...



Oh Oh, in dem Fall sollen sich aber manche männliche Kollegen auch schon böse vertan haben.   

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Manni (24. September 2004)

Ich würde ja mitkommen, aber "Geschwindigkeit: Schnell" sowie "Transalp challenge" schrecken mich irgendwie ab, nicht das ich dann die Bremse bin


----------



## MTB-Kao (24. September 2004)

@oas
sehe ich auch so. bestes beispiel ist wohl unsere broncemedaillengewinnerin spitz.

@delgado
hm, mal schauen wie das wetter morgen aussieht. bin regentechnisch noch nicht so gut ausgestattet. wenn's vom tempo nicht passt muss ich halt vorher abdrehen   naja, entweder ich bin dann da oder nicht   wieviel km sollen das denn werden? ich muss mein auto nachmittags noch abgeben.


----------



## talybont (24. September 2004)

OFF TOPIC:

Ab 11.10. habe ich einen JOB    . Damit hat dieses elende Warten auf Benachrichtigungen endlich ein Ende.
Allerdings verabschiede ich mich dann nach Geilenkirchen (Kreis Heinsberg). Bin dann wohl eher ein Kandidat für Belgien und die Rureifel.

MfG,
Armin


----------



## on any sunday (24. September 2004)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> OFF TOPIC:
> 
> Ab 11.10. habe ich einen JOB    . Damit hat dieses elende Warten auf Benachrichtigungen endlich ein Ende.
> Allerdings verabschiede ich mich dann nach Geilenkirchen (Kreis Heinsberg). Bin dann wohl eher ein Kandidat für Belgien und die Rureifel.
> ...



Na dann, herzlichen Glühstrumpf Armin. Aber auf diese Weise entziehst du dich nicht meinem Einflußbereich. 

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Ploughman (24. September 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann, herzlichen Glühstrumpf Armin. Aber auf diese Weise entziehst du dich nicht meinem Einflußbereich.
> 
> Grüsse
> 
> Michael


@Michael
Haste meine Mail jetzt bekommen  ? Schon mal ein Vorschlag, falls ich den Sonntag überlebe: wie sähe es bei "Goldenem Oktober" nächstes oder übernächstes WE aus mit der Bike-Arena Sauerland  ? Kannste ja auch alles GPS-mäßig downloaden (die Papierkärtchen hab' ich selber  ). Ach ja, den goldenen Oktober bekommste erst nach der Fahrt zu saufen   (du hast hoffentlich nicht im Traum daran gedacht, dass ich dir so 'ne Steilvorlage für einen üblen Scherz liefere  ). Vielleicht hätte dein Nachbar ja auch Lust, wenn er sich nicht gerade sexuellen Wahnvorstellungen hingibt, die dich in ein Spice-Girl verwandeln...  

Ciao
Dieter


----------



## mikkael (24. September 2004)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> Ab 11.10. habe ich einen JOB    . Damit hat dieses elende Warten auf Benachrichtigungen endlich ein Ende.
> Allerdings verabschiede ich mich dann nach Geilenkirchen (Kreis Heinsberg). Bin dann wohl eher ein Kandidat für Belgien und die Rureifel.



Glückwunsch! Tja, bald gibt's neue Strecken! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## Enrgy (24. September 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Glückwunsch! Tja, bald gibt's neue Strecken!
> 
> VG Mikkael




Jou, aber ohne Höhenmeter!  

Hatte mal einige Kollegas, die aus der Kante kamen. Heinsberger heißen wegen ihrem Nummernschild auch immer nur "Holland Süd".

Von dort kann man auch schon das Meer sehen, so flach ist das da. Aber fürs RR sicherlich prima.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (24. September 2004)

@Talybont

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, dass Du einen Job gefunden hast. Ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg bei Deiner zukünftigen Tätigkeit.

Dass Du in der Umgebung bleibst, freut mich natürlich. Da werden wir uns demnächst sicherlich in der Nordeifel oder in Deiner neuen Heimat zum Mountainbiken treffen   

@Ploughman

Soviel Wahn gibt es gar nicht, um sich *On Any Sunday* auch nur annähernd mit einem Spice Girl zu vergleichen. Warum soll ich mit einer Kopie vorlieb nehmen, wenn ich auch das Original haben kann   

@All

All denjenigen, die dem Wetter trotzen werden, gilt meine Anerkennung und Respekt. Ich selbst werde wohl eine Auszeit nehmen. Höchsten eine kleine Runde bei mir in der Gegend.

Freut mich übrigens riesig, dass sich doch ein paar Biker finden, die mich in meiner Gegend bei einem Nightriding begleiten möchten   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Schildbürger (24. September 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> ... Mein ganz persönlicher Wunsch für eine neue Streckenführung wäre halt ein Aussichtspunkt, wo wir dann auf die Kölner Bucht schauen könnten. Ansonsten fahre ich auch gerne nochmal eine ähnliche Strecke.
> 
> Gruß
> Hardy



Hallo zusammen,
ein Vorschlag von mir ist Oberholz. Dort kann man die Kölner Bucht Überblicken.
Leider ist das Foto etwas Dunkel da es regnerisch war als ich es machte.
Oberholz liegt auf einem Feldweg zwischen Voiswinkel, Oberborsbach, Oberholz, Richtung Grünenbäumchen, Eikamp.
Eine Anfahrt von Höffe aus dem Scherfbachtal sollte auch möglich sein, kenne
ich aber noch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ploughman (24. September 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Talybont
> 
> @Ploughman
> 
> ...


Die verherrende Wirkung von Glühwein war mir bis dato nicht völlig klar  ; nichts destso trotz werde ich mir einen größeren Vorrat an "Nürnberger Christkindl" anlegen, dagegen scheint Koks ja nichts zu sein...  

Ciao
Ploughman

P.S: kommen da mehrere Spicegirls, kann man sich einklinken???????


----------



## hardy_aus_k (25. September 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

da ich aus Gesprächen mit Euch von den Problemen mit kalten Füßen im Winter gehört habe und ich Euch nicht demnächst die Ohren vollheulen möchte, frage ich natürlich: was fällt Euch zu dem Thema ein ?

Anscheinend gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten: Überschuhe, Winterschuhe, Schuhheizung

Insbesondere mit der Schuhheizung interessieren mich Tips/Erfahrungen, da ich auch beim Skifahren chronisch kalte Füße habe.

@Schildbürger

Ich habe mir die Sache auf der Karte angeschaut. In der Gegend lässt sich bestimmt etwas bewegen. Vielleicht mit Start in Dünnwald oder Dellbrück. Aber da wird man bestimmt viel Explorerqaulitäten haben müssen, um eine ausgwogene Strecke ohne viel Strasse hinzubekommen.

@Ploughman

Habe bitte Verständnis dafür, dass ich Spice Girls oder ähnliches erst selbst genau auf einer Testtour beobachten muss, ob sie den strengen Anforderungen bei unseren MTB überhaupt standhalten können   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Lythande (25. September 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> 
> @Schildbürger
> ...




@ Hardy

Ab Dellbrück könntet Ihr durch den Diepeschrater Wald bis nach Paffrath oder Schildchen reine Waldstrecken fahren. 

Ab Hebborner Hof fürt ein Schotterweg nach Risch, Unterholz und dann nach Oberholz.

Leider kenne ich dazwischen aber auch nur die Straßenversion. 

Von der Romeney hat man aber auch eine gute Sicht auf Köln.

Ich frag aber nochmals meine Mama, die kennt sich ganz gut da in der Ecke aus!

Liebe Grüße 

Sanne


----------



## talybont (25. September 2004)

Morjen allerseits,

ich werde gleich ein paar Klamotten zusammensuchen, den Werkzeug- und Ersatzteilkoffer rauskramen, zwei MTBs startklar machen und den ganzen Klump dann ins Auto laden. Heute Nacht verzische ich mich dann für 9 Tage nach Südtirol  . Ich wünsche Euch viel Spass daheim  .

MfG,
Armin (immer noch voller Endorphine)


----------



## Lythande (25. September 2004)

Hallo Talybont,

erstmal herzlichen Glühstrumpf zum neuen Job!

Schade nur das Du das 7 G nun verläßt. 

@ Hardy

Die Friedrichsruh bei Romaney bietet eine tolle Aussicht über die gesammte Kölner Bucht. Von Köln aus gesehen: 1. Parkplatz hinter der Romaney. Bergauf und links halten. Da steht dann irgendwo eine Bank! Ich kann mich grob daran erinnern, das die Aussicht gigantisch war für mich als Kind.


----------



## MTB-Kao (25. September 2004)

so, da ich recht früh wieder zurück sein musste habe ich mir die herausforderung mit delgado zu fahren auf ein anderes mal verschoben   

ich bin trotzdem gefahren. wieder in kaltenherberge gestartet habe ich das revier südöstlich von altenberg jenseits des wildparks ausprobiert. leider musste ich häufig halten und auf die karte schauen, aber so ein bisschen orientierung habe ich schon gewonnen. war eine sehr matschige angelegenheit und auf einem stück musste ich alle zehn meter mein bike über dicke baumstämme hiefen   

naja, letztendlich sind 900hm auf 36km zusammen gekommen. höhenprofil wie immer anbei   

@talybont
viel erfolg in deinem neuen job und viel spaß in südtirol. komm heile wieder


----------



## Schildbürger (25. September 2004)

Lythande schrieb:
			
		

> @ Hardy
> 
> Ab Dellbrück könntet Ihr durch den Diepeschrater Wald bis nach Paffrath oder Schildchen reine Waldstrecken fahren.
> Ab Hebborner Hof fürt ein Schotterweg nach Risch, Unterholz und dann nach Oberholz.
> ...



@ Hardy + Sanne
um Schildgen herum gibt's nur wenige kurze Strecken durch den Wald.   
Eine neue habe ich heute gesehen, die werde ich in den nächsten Tagen
mal inspizieren, ich weis noch nicht wo die endet, könnte aber insgesamt
fast eine "Umgehung" für Schildgen + Voiswinkel werden.
Die Gegend wird Landwirtschaftlich genutzt. Auch bei Oberholz und das
ganze Scherfbachtal.
Ich bin heute mal von Oberholz nach Höffe runtergefahren. Ein Stück über
einen Feldweg, dann durch den Wald, nach dem Wald dann Asphalt. Von 
Klasmühle hoch nach Scheuren... ähnlich. Und viele Wanderer.   
Dann Neschen, Dhünntalsperre, Dabringhausen, Markusmühle, Eifgental, zurück. 
War eine ziemliche Schlammschlacht.


----------



## GuidoM (25. September 2004)

Hallo alle miteinander,

unächt einmal möchte ichmich wieder aus dem Urlaub zurückmelden. Eine Woche Holland und eine Woche München haben auf der Waage ihre spuren hinterlassen. Jetzt muss ich wieder biken!!!
Ein Ausflug von München an den Walchensee hat wieder alte Erinnerungen an den Moser-Guide hervorgerufen. Ach, war ich damals fit...
Wäre auch mal eine Überlegung ob man sich nicht dort mal für eine verlängerte Wocheend-Tour trifft. Allerdings im nächsten Jahr. Ein Superrevier zum Biken und eine Stunde in südlicher Richtung von München entfernt.




			
				hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> da ich aus Gesprächen mit Euch von den Problemen mit kalten Füßen im Winter gehört habe und ich Euch nicht demnächst die Ohren vollheulen möchte, frage ich natürlich: was fällt Euch zu dem Thema ein ?
> 
> ...



Zum Thema ware Füße habe ich mir im Winter Alueinlegesohlen (Schuhfachgeschäft) in die Schuhe gelegt und ziehe Neoprenüberschuhe von Uvex an. In der Regel reicht das auch für frostige Temeraturen aus. 

Problematisch wird es nur bei Nässe, da die Schuhe ja für die Kicks unten offen sind und hier wird´s dann feucht und kalt, wenn man ein bisschen läuft.
Für die kalten Finger habe ich von Gore Fleecehandschuhe mit Windstopper. Die halten auch ein bisschen die Nässe draußen.

Mit Schuhheizungen hab ich überhaupt keine Erfahrungen. Aber ich denke, dass das mit den Batterien/Akkus wohl ein Problem gibt. Alternativ gibt´s ja so, wie sagt man, Salzkissen, die wenn man eine Blechmünze im Innern knickt, bis zu einer halben Stunde warm bleiben. Gibt´s meistens als Werbegeschenke.

So, das war´s. Ich denke mal, dass wir uns wieder am Dienstag sehen. Ich muss am Montag aber erstmal wieder ins Büro um zu sehen, was da passiert ist, dann kann ich auch definitiv zusagen. Wettermäßig geht´s ja   (bedeckt und Regen und 17 Grad)

Gruß Guido


----------



## Manni (25. September 2004)

So Bikefreunde,
hab heute im zweiten Anlauf die Schleifkottentour rund um Remscheid geschafft. Sehr schön, viele Trails und viele alte Wassermühlen. Insgesamt 800hm und 38km. 
Würde die Tour dann bei Interesse mal bei schönem Wetter an einem Wochenende anbieten, war heute doch ziemlich viel Matsch   

@Marco_Lev:  wie siehts bei dir morgen Vormittag aus? Oder lieber unterhalb der Woche, nachmittags, das Wetter soll ja bis nächsten Freitag ganz gut sein.

@talybont: Viel Spaß in den Bergen, da will man doch direkt mit    und Glückwunsch zu deinem Job


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildbürger (26. September 2004)

Lythande schrieb:
			
		

> @ Hardy
> 
> Die Friedrichsruh bei Romaney bietet eine tolle Aussicht über die gesammte Kölner Bucht. Von Köln aus gesehen: 1. Parkplatz hinter der Romaney. Bergauf und links halten. Da steht dann irgendwo eine Bank! Ich kann mich grob daran erinnern, das die Aussicht gigantisch war für mich als Kind.



Hallo Hardy + Sanne,
das könnte der Parkplatz hinter Romaney vor Grünenbäumchen sein, den Sanne meint. 
(Den Beitrag hatte ich gestern übersehen.)
Den Aussichtspunkt den ich meine liegt zwischen dem Parkplatz und Oberholz, dürfte also der gleiche sein.

@ Armin (talybont); Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Job und viel Spaß im Urlaub.


----------



## Marco_Lev (26. September 2004)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> @Marco_Lev:  wie siehts bei dir morgen Vormittag aus? Oder lieber unterhalb der Woche, nachmittags, das Wetter soll ja bis nächsten Freitag ganz gut sein.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Manni (26. September 2004)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> Manni schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Marco_Lev (26. September 2004)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Beleuchtung und Lust sind vorhanden, Zeit leider nicht, siehe PM. Aber ich schätze mal spätestens diese Woche klappts noch.



ja manni, ich werde nächste woche sicherlich aufs bike steigen, sehr wahrscheinlich schon morgen, vor der nachtschicht. sollte das wetter und meine müden knochen mitspielen, melde ich mich spontan bei dir   

falls jemand anderes lust heute abend auf ne runde hat, von opladen aus gestartet, so möge er sich melden. alleine habe ich nämlich immer so ne angst nachts im wald    

gruß marco


----------



## kitesun (26. September 2004)

@manni

an einer Wochenendrunde, besonders im Bergischen, hätte ich immer Interesse. Diese Lampionfahrten in der Woche sind irgendwie nichts für mich.

Allerdings werde ich nächste Woche - nach der Dienstagsrunde - mein Bike auseinander nehmen. Der Rahmen und die Federgabel werden auf Garantie (hoffentlich) ausgetauscht. Der Rahmen hat ein Haarriss und die Gabel leckt Öl, und das alles nach nicht mal ein Jahr Betrieb.

Frank


----------



## hardy_aus_k (26. September 2004)

@Kitesun

Höre ich in Deinen Worten etwa die Hochnäsigkeit eines Tageslichtfahrers   

Meine Lampions sind zumindestens mit der inzwischen knapp 10 Ah verfügbaren Akkukapazität durchaus ernstzunehmen   

@Marco_Lev, Manni

Könnten Ihr mal ungefähr die Streckenführung posten. Ich würde mir gerne mal auf der Karte Eure Route nachzuvollziehen. Ich hoffe natürlich, dass wir es in den nächsten Wochen mal schaffen, dort eine gemeinsame Runde zu drehen.

@GuidoM

Tröste Dich, die meisten von uns verlieren zur Zeit Ihre Form, da sie einfach nicht genug Belastungsreize haben. Ich selbst trainiere aktuell nur Grundlagenausdauer. Die Kraft schwindet von Woche zu Woche   

@Schildbürger, Lythande

Was haltet Ihr von folgender Route: Dellbrück, Paffrath, Odenthal, Voiswinkel, Hardt, Königsforst, Dellbrück.

Da müsste doch eigentlich ganz gut gehen.

@All

Ich war natürlich auch am Wochenende aktiv. Mit meinem Projekt, einer Tour durch den Kölner Norden zu erstellen, bin ich ein ganzes Stück weitergekommen. Lediglich mit dem Übergang vom Fühlinger See über Merkenich nach Worringen bin ich noch nicht richtig zufrieden. 

Heute bin ich dann meine "Buschrunde" gefahren, die ich am 06.10. ausgeschrieben habe. Nachdem ich dann gestern schon 50 Kilometer gefahren war, habe ich dann heute nochmal 60 Kilometer draufgelegt. Wie ich oben schon geschrieben habe: die Kraft lässt nach, die Grundlagenausdauer wird besser !

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kitesun (26. September 2004)

@hardy

ich habe ja vollen Respekt, mit welchen Elan ihr die technischen Möglichkeiten einer akzeptablen Beleuchtung besprecht, verstehen tue ich aber überhaupt nichts. 

Das Problem ist einfach, daß nachts mehr Waldautobahn gefahren werden muß. Nach den tollen Touren der letzten Monate fahre ich einfach lieber Singletrails, am liebsten unendlich. 

Apropos: Wann gibt es wieder eine Tour zur Wehebachtalsperre mit dem Hasselbachgraben (heißt er so ?) bis nach Roetgen ? Ich kann nur sagen, daß das bisher die beste Tour war, die du organisiert hast.

Frank


----------



## Schildbürger (26. September 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> @Schildbürger, Lythande
> 
> Was haltet Ihr von folgender Route: Dellbrück, Paffrath, Odenthal, Voiswinkel, Hardt, Königsforst, Dellbrück.
> ...



Hallo Hardy,
Als Startpunkt für die hoffentlich lockere!!! Runde schlage ich einen Parkplatz zw. Dellbrück u. Dünnwald nahe dem Wildpark vor, am Höhenfelder See.    Karte folgt. Ab da kann ich euch führen.

Und es sollte tagsüber an einem Wochende sein.  (Lythande fragen wg. Ihrer Arbeit.)
Und Odenthal vielleicht auslassen, der Anstieg nach Voiswinkel (Straße) ist groß.   Ginge aber auch.  
Zu dem von mir entdeckten neuen Trail, habe ich meinen Schwiegervater gefragt. Er kommt an der Stelle raus, die ich auch vermutet habe. Ich fahre das Stück aber trotzdem mal ab. Somit könnte Schildgen und Voiswinkel fast ganz im Wald + Feld umfahren werden.
Die Karte mit der Route "Umgehung Schildgen+Voiswinkel" in MagicMaps ist in Arbeit, sobald ich das letzte Stück "erfahren" habe, stelle ich sie ein.

Ab Hebborn dürfte die Route bis zur Hardt überwiegend über die Straße (Odenthaler Str., Sander Str.??) gehen. Wie ich hier schonmal geschrieben habe, fahre ich die Strecke öfter.
Im Königsforst kenne ich mich nicht aus. 

Zudem Arbeite ich im Kölner Norden in Feldkassel, nur einige 100m vom Fühlinger See entfernt. Gefahren bin ich dort aber noch nicht viel (Trekkingrad). Auf eine lockere Tour dort würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## Marco_Lev (26. September 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Kitesun
> 
> 
> @Marco_Lev, Manni
> ...



hallo hardy, 

werde die runde morgen bei tag nochmal abfahren, falls manni zeit hat und er mitkommt, kann er dir sicherlich mehr zum streckenverlauf sagen als ich. ich kann die strecke nämlich nur fahren, nicht unbedingt beschreiben (wohne noch nicht so lange in Lev, und hier ist fast jede ecke ein neues dorf).
und zudem will ich ja endlich den einen oder anderen pfad aus manni rauskitzeln, um meine runde abwechslungsreicher gestalten zu können 

gruß marco


----------



## Manni (26. September 2004)

@Marco: Leider kann ich morgen nicht mitbiken, Asche über mein Haupt. Ich hab noch Dienstag und Mittwoch Zeit, da aber auf jedenfall. 

@Hardy: Also tags fahren gefällt mir persönlich wegen den vielen Trails auch besser, vorallem wenn nun bald im Herbst alles noch so schön bunt wird und unter den Reifen knistert  

@kitesun: hast du denn ein Ersatzrad für die Zeit? Weil ich denke mal das dauert ne Weile bis die Teile zurück sind   Wenn du es hier irgendwo gekauft hast würd ich ein Ersatzrad verlangen!

Die Tour ist nun im Kopf, schöne Trails aber auch fiese Anstiege, gerade bei Näße. Aber nix was man nicht hoch schieben könnte   
Gerade der mittlere Teil der Tour besteht aus ner Menge schöner Trails.
Werde die Tour dann mal in ca 3 Wochen anbieten. 
Als Anreitz gibt es für diejenigen, die sich auch im Winter für 35-40km und 800hm begeistern können hinterher auch Kuchen


----------



## on any sunday (26. September 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo leute,
> *Off-Topic:* Hat jemand einen *"Bike-Koffer"* zum ausleihen* (zwischen dem 14.10.-01.11.)?  Wenn ja, bitte eine 'PN' zu mir!
> 
> VG Mikkael
> *Als Gegenleistung gibt es eine schöne Postkarte!



Hallo Mikkael,

da keine Anhänge an eine PM möglich sind , hier die Fotos der Tasche.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## on any sunday (26. September 2004)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> @Michael
> Haste meine Mail jetzt bekommen  ? Schon mal ein Vorschlag, falls ich den Sonntag überlebe: wie sähe es bei "Goldenem Oktober" nächstes oder übernächstes WE aus mit der Bike-Arena Sauerland  ? Kannste ja auch alles GPS-mäßig downloaden (die Papierkärtchen hab' ich selber  ). Ach ja, den goldenen Oktober bekommste erst nach der Fahrt zu saufen   (du hast hoffentlich nicht im Traum daran gedacht, dass ich dir so 'ne Steilvorlage für einen üblen Scherz liefere  ). Vielleicht hätte dein Nachbar ja auch Lust, wenn er sich nicht gerade sexuellen Wahnvorstellungen hingibt, die dich in ein Spice-Girl verwandeln...
> 
> Ciao
> Dieter



Hallo Dieter,

das übernächste Wochende wäre ok. Also Sauerland, kenne ich aus der Vergangenheit, lange Anfahrt, nette Gegend aber wenige Singletrails.

Ich hätte als Gegenvorschlag Daun anzubieten, am Samstag Lieserpfad und Sonntag die Daun Marathon Strecke oder ein Wochende Luxemburg, ist allerdings sehr technisch, also weniger für dich.  

Vielleicht wollen sich einige Mitleser anschliessen?

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## kitesun (27. September 2004)

@manni

den Rahmen und die Gabel habe ich bei einem Händler bei mir um die Ecke gekauft. Er sagt, es dauert nur ca. 3 Tage bis Univega dem Umtausch zustimmt (oder nicht). Mal abwarten. Mit dem Ersatzrad ist eine gute Idee.

Da der Haarriss an der Schweißnaht in der Nähe des Innenlagers auftritt, meine 1 Jahr alte XT-Kurbel auch schon im Eimer ist, und ich - zum Leidwesen der Mitfahrer - schon ein paar Kettenrisse hatte, glaube ich, daß es an meinem Fahrstil und/oder Kraft (eher Gewicht) liegt. Ich denke, ich sollte mal ein paar Gänge kleiner treten und abnehmen (kann ja nie schaden). Aber sage ich mir schon seit Jahren.

Bis zur nächsten Tour

Frank


----------



## Delgado (27. September 2004)

@MTB-Kao u. Manni

Zur Samstag Morgen Dünntalsperren Tour:

War eine sehr nette Truppe. Erst zu sechst, dann nur noch fünf Teilnehmer da einer mit techn. Defekt zurück fahren musste. Strecke war mir zum Teil vertraut, da ich mal in der Gegend gewohnt habe. Wetter spielte keine große Rolle da hoher Schotteranteil.

Das Tempo war mittel bis (teilweise) zügig aber nicht schnell.
Lasst Euch nicht mehr so schnell abschrecken. Transalp Finisher heißt ja auch nur, dass man (irgendwie) das Ziel erreicht hat.

Man sieht sich.

Gruß Delgado

@ Armin: Auch von mir viel Erfolg im neuen Job.


----------



## Enrgy (27. September 2004)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> ...Transalp Finisher heißt ja auch nur, dass man (irgendwie) das Ziel erreicht hat...



Das ist schon richtig. Nur handelt es sich bei der Transalp bekanntlich um ein Rennen, das ist dann wohl doch etwas anderes als ein "normaler" Alpencross...


----------



## MTB-Kao (27. September 2004)

@delgado
wie gesagt, musste am sa früh zurück sein. vielleicht klappt es ein anderes mal   

merke gerade das ich mein höhenprofil vergessen hatte beizufügen. hier ist es nun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ploughman (27. September 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Dieter,
> 
> das übernächste Wochende wäre ok. Also Sauerland, kenne ich aus der Vergangenheit, lange Anfahrt, nette Gegend aber wenige Singletrails.
> 
> ...


Hi Michael,

du bist doch eigentlich der "böse alte Mann" und nun zeigst du plötzlich menschliche Züge?  . Genau - Fahrtechnik ist meine Sache nicht, ich will rollen ohne ständig Angst haben zu müssen gleich lang hinzuschlagen  - habe dieses Jahr schon genug Blutzoll gezahlt  . Ich bin also für alles zu haben, was ich technisch auch bewältigen kann. Abgesehen davon behaupte ich mal, dass sich mein Fahrstil mit Aufgabe des Radons gesteigert hat.  

War gestern übrigens 'ne Supertour mit den zwei WBTS-Bikern, die ich auch noch mal fahren werde (wenn ich den die Strecke so wieder zusammen bekomme). Genau an sowas würde ich auch für das lange Wochenende denken...  

Ciao
Dieter


----------



## mikkael (27. September 2004)

Morgen,

es ist nun die Zeit der Jubiläumstouren, mit einem *Klassiker* möchte ich hier keine Ausnahme machen:

*Feierabendbikers "Abschied vom Sommer"*
Samstag um 09.00 Uhr: Umrundung der Dhünntalsperre  à la Juchhu, ca. 42 km, 1200 HM. Jeder ist herzlich eingeladen, Anmeldungen und mehr Infos hier!

VG Mikkael

PS. Beleuchtung, Taucherbrille, Modelleisenbahn und eine Kiste Kölsch sind zwar nicht zwingend vorgeschrieben, aber wer will..


----------



## juchhu (27. September 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Umrundung der Dhünntalsperre à la Juchhu
> 
> ...


Gibt es eine schönere Art der Unsterblichkeit für einen Biker? 

Viel Spass, leider bin ich im Augenblick mit Arbeit bis über beide Ohren zugeschüttet. Da das bleibt auf so bis Weihnachten. 

Kann mich also nur ab und zu freimachen, z.B. für Nightriding, die (meine) 2. und den Samstag(halb)tageskurs sowie die kleine Ringwalltour (Ja, die wird's noch dieses Jahr geben ).

Tolle Touren in der m.E. schönsten Jahreszeit für einen MTB-ler. 

VG Martin

PS:

Kurze Frage für meine 2005-er Planung:

Integration eines BIKE-DIVING-CAMPS gewünscht?  Ich kann auch gerne einen Umfrage-Thread starten.


----------



## MTB-Kao (27. September 2004)

für donnerstag habe ich eine "hurra-es-ist-noch-hell"-tour  ausgeschrieben. wäre schön wenn der ein oder andere zeit hätte.


----------



## on any sunday (27. September 2004)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Michael,
> 
> du bist doch eigentlich der "böse alte Mann" und nun zeigst du plötzlich menschliche Züge?  . Genau - Fahrtechnik ist meine Sache nicht, ich will rollen ohne ständig Angst haben zu müssen gleich lang hinzuschlagen  - habe dieses Jahr schon genug Blutzoll gezahlt  . Ich bin also für alles zu haben, was ich technisch auch bewältigen kann. Abgesehen davon behaupte ich mal, dass sich mein Fahrstil mit Aufgabe des Radons gesteigert hat.
> 
> ...



Hallo Dieter,

man wird halt alt . Schade für mich mit gestern, aber langsam ist meine Erkältung wieder weg. Du mußt dein kleines Gehirn nicht überanstrengen, die erste Eifelsteig Tour habe ich von Holger als GPS Track. Falls er gestern sein GPS auch dabei hatte, dürfte die Strecke also auch kein Problem sein. 

Langes Wochenende: Dann dürfte dir Daun gefallen, der Lieserpfad wäre für mich auch Neuland, gibts aber auch auf GPS.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Ploughman (27. September 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Dieter,
> 
> man wird halt alt . Schade für mich mit gestern, aber langsam ist meine Erkältung wieder weg. Du mußt dein kleines Gehirn nicht überanstrengen, die erste Eifelsteig Tour habe ich von Holger als GPS Track. Falls er gestern sein GPS auch dabei hatte, dürfte die Strecke also auch kein Problem sein.
> 
> ...


Michael,

die Jungs waren gestern beide mit modernster Elektronik ausgerüstet, sodaß dir Holger gewiss weiter helfen kann. Wegen dem Lieserpfad schlage ich vor, dass du in dem dir eigenen Senioren-Thread ein entsprechendes Posting vornimmst. Die Gegend kenne ich insofern, als daß ich Karneval   mit'm Rennrad bei Eiseskälte   an der Mosel verbracht habe und eben auch das Liesertal auf der ehemaligen Bahnstrecke hinuntergesaust bin  . Würde mal sagen, daß das eine 1A-Lage für MTBler ist. Datum wäre also 9./10.Oktober? Wir sollten noch den Ausgangspunkt festlegen, dann suchen wir noch 'n schicken Bierausschank mit Imbiss und Übernachtungsmöglichkeit. 
Sollten sich extreme Wetterzustände ankündigen (Frost, Sintflut) kann man immer noch canceln (oder Hardy kommt auch und bringt die Spice-Girls mit  ).

Ciao
Dieter


----------



## Manni (27. September 2004)

Hi,
ich kann leider zwischen Donnerstag und Samstag nicht Bike, da ich einem anderen Hobby, dem Windsurfen diese Woche mal Vorrang gebe.

Trotzdem bin ich ja morgen im Eifgental mit von der Partie, wenn es wieder heißt "Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter sondern nur unpassende Kleidung"   

Für Mittwoch ist noch eine kleine Feierabendtour geplant. Marco_Lev und ich wollen von Opladen aus über Diepental eine nette Runde mit einigen Trails fahren. Dauer 2-3 Stunden, 30-40km, 300-500hm. Nichts weltbewegendes, aber aufjedenfall ne nette Tour. Werde sie gleich auch mal Ausschreiben. Licht wird aber am Ende auf jedenfall erforderlich sein.

Die Schleifkottentour rund um Remscheid werd ich für den goldenen Oktober zurückhalten, denn "Jahresabschlußtouren" sind doch nix für den echten Biker der auch im Winter durchfährt


----------



## Zachi (27. September 2004)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Für Mittwoch ist noch eine kleine Feierabendtour geplant. Marco_Lev und ich wollen von Opladen aus über Diepental eine nette Runde mit einigen Trails fahren. Dauer 2-3 Stunden, 30-40km, 300-500hm. Nichts weltbewegendes, aber aufjedenfall ne nette Tour.



Schade, wär die Tour gern mal mitgefahren ... Fahre öfter über´s Diepental nach Witzhelden hoch, würde gern wissen wo der schnelle Downhill zurück ist.
Aber ich fliege von Mittwoch bis Donnerstag nach Berlin zu einem Konzert.
Aber vielleicht wiederholst du die Tour ja mal ... 
Gruß 
Zachi


----------



## Manni (27. September 2004)

Zachi schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, wär die Tour gern mal mitgefahren ... Fahre öfter über´s Diepental nach Witzhelden hoch, würde gern wissen wo der schnelle Downhill zurück ist.
> Aber ich fliege von Mittwoch bis Donnerstag nach Berlin zu einem Konzert.
> Aber vielleicht wiederholst du die Tour ja mal ...
> Gruß
> Zachi



Das ist kein Problem, von Opladen aus gibt es viele verschiedene Kombinationsmöglichkeiten fur Touren zwischen Wupper und Dhünn. Wenn Marco zufrieden ist kann man das ja fest etablieren. Gerade für den Winter sind die Touren geeignet, weil sie nicht besonders schwer sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (27. September 2004)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> ...denn "Jahresabschlußtouren" sind doch nix für den echten Biker der auch im Winter durchfährt.


@manni
Hast du n abweichendes Geschäfts- äähm Bikejahr?? Als echter Biker würd' ich besonders auf den Wortlaut achten: "Abschied vom Sommer!". 

Danach folgen nämlich: "Goldene Herbstrunden", "Oktober-Matsch", "November Rain", "der dunkle Dezember", "Rutschen in den Januar", "Snowriding im Februar" und "March Madness" und und.. Tja, wer hier nicht durchbiked, ist doch selber Schuld!


VG Mikkael


----------



## Manni (27. September 2004)

So hier das Profil für die Mittwochs-Tour, ist ne schöne Tour für die kurze Jahreszeit.



@Mikkael: Also wann und wo mein Bikerjahr anfängt weiß ich eigentlich garnicht so genau, es ist eher ein nicht endender Kreis   
Aber ich denke nächstes Jahr beginnt es beim Festival in Riva


----------



## hardy_aus_k (27. September 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

wenn das hier mit der Stimmung so weiter geht, werde ich eine Feierabendrunde zu höchsten Brücke von Köln anbieten. Dort könnt Ihr Euch dann in den Rhein stürzen.

Als alter Skifahrer möchte ich erst einmal darauf hinweisen, dass das schlimmste überstanden ist. Die Tage werden kürzer und kälter, damit kommt der erste Schnee. Damit fällt dann endgültig das Uphill-Thema weg und wir können uns beim Skifahren ganz dem Downhill-Thema widmen   

Anstatt dem nicht richtig dagewesenen Sommer nachzutrauern, sollte Ihr lieber an die nächste Saison denken. Die Basis für die Form wird im Herbst gelegt. Für mich heisst das dann Grundlagenausdauertraining.

Zur Zeit macht es doch richtig Spaß durch unsere Wälder zu fahren. Ich geniesse jedenfalls jedes Wochenende meine Touren. Wenn ich dann noch die Erfahrung des ersten Nightrides nehme, gibt es kein Grund hier Trübsal zu blasen.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## racetec1 (28. September 2004)

Ahhhh gut Hardy, solln wa mal direkt für Sonntag ein Türchen mitm Rennrad fürs GA klar  machen??? Werd die heute abend mal drauf ansprechen...


----------



## Delgado (28. September 2004)

@ mikkael:

Würdest Du für die Samstag Tour um die Dünntalsperre evtl. über die Startzeit mit Dir verhandeln lassen?

So 10:00-10:30 Uhr wäre perfekt wg. meiner langen Anreise.

Vielleicht meldet sich dann noch jemand.

Gruß Delgado


----------



## MTB-Kao (28. September 2004)

@mikkael
ich habe mich für sa mal eingetragen. ich muss nur zusehen das ich bis aller spätestens 13.45 uhr wieder am parkplatz bin, habe noch familiere verpflichtungen, eine 92jährige frau lässt man schließlic nicht warten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (28. September 2004)

@delgado, MTB-Kao,
also, wenn wir spätestens 13.45 Uhr wieder am Parkplatz sein sollen, wird es schwer mit 10.00 Uhr. Auch ich habe eine lange Anfahrt nach Neschen daher würde ich es bevorzugen, etwas früher aufzustehen, als nachhinein viel Tempo machen zu müssen.

@Manni
apropos Riva, Bike Festival; nächtes Jahr will ich auch dorthin. Es wäre super, wenn wir eine Fahrgemeinschaft bilden könnten und uns frühzeitig um die Reise, Unterkunft usw kümmern würden.

VG Mikkael


----------



## Delgado (28. September 2004)

@mikkael:

OK, werde dann wieder mit Licht am Bike anreisen. 

Gruß Delgado


----------



## mikkael (28. September 2004)

@Hardy
Wie lange wird es heute abend 'ungefähr' dauern?

1. Schaffen wir Champions League @ 20.45?
2. Noch wichtiger: Mir fällt gerade ein, dass ich vergessen habe, die Akku von der Beleuchtung zu laden.   

Es ist zwar noch etwas Saft drin, aber wie lange es hält, weiss ich nicht.

Grüsse Mikkael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (28. September 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

wenn alles reibungslos läuft, sollten wir zwischen 19.30 Uhr und 20.00 Uhr zurück am Parkplatz sein. Mit der Champions League sollte somit kein Problem sein.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass wir nur für eine knappe Stunde Beleuchtung brauchen.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## on any sunday (28. September 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> Mit der Champions League sollte somit kein Problem sein.
> 
> ...



Hey Hardy, ob es bei dir mit dem Aufstieg in die Champion Leaque, also meine Liga  ,  keine Probleme gibt, würde ich stark bezweifeln.  

Viel Spaß heute, bei mir hauts wieder zeitlich nicht hin!   

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Manni (28. September 2004)

Ich werde direkt mit dem Bike von Leverkusen hochfahren, damit ich bis zum Parkplatz schonmal die obligatorische Tarnung aufgelegt habe 
Außerdem kann man dann die Abfahrt von Burscheid nach Opladen auf dem Rückweg noch mal als kleinen Nightride anschließen. 

Sollte ich im Schlamm stecken bleiben, bitte kurz warten und dann nen Suchtrupp organisieren


----------



## MTB-Kao (28. September 2004)

@mikkael & delgado

so, ich habe das kaffekränzchen auf sonntag verschoben da ich am samstag eh noch etwas arbeiten muss. von mir aus können wir also auch später starten, wobei 10.30 der späteste starttermin sein sollte. mir wurscht, richte mich da nach euch.


----------



## Schildbürger (28. September 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe zwei Karten mit Umfahrungsmöglichkeiten für Bergisch Gladbach Schildgen (Ost) in mein Fotoalbum eingestellt.

Der Startpunkt liegt zwischen Köln-Dellbrück und Dünnwald.

Einmal nach Odenthal und einmal nach Bergisch Gladbach Hebborn.
Wer als Anfänger noch Fahrtechnik üben möchte,
sollte mal im Mutzerfeld nachsehen, ca. dort wo der gelbe Punkt ist.

Bitte nagelt mich mit der Route nicht auf den Meter genau fest.   
Ich verfüge noch nicht über GPS.

Es sind keine fertigen Runden. Sie sollen als Anregung dienen um sie in eigene Strecken mit einzubauen.

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/62196/sort/1/size/medium/cat/500/page/


----------



## Delgado (29. September 2004)

MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> @mikkael & delgado
> 
> so, ich habe das kaffekränzchen auf sonntag verschoben da ich am samstag eh noch etwas arbeiten muss. von mir aus können wir also auch später starten, wobei 10.30 der späteste starttermin sein sollte. mir wurscht, richte mich da nach euch.




@ mikkael & MTB-Kao

Da ich mit dem MTB anreise wäre mir 10:00 Uhr oder später auch lieber. Sonst schleppe ich Beleuchtung mit da ich dann im Dunkeln starte.

Gruß Delgado


----------



## Manni (29. September 2004)

So,
da sind dann gestern doch wieder ne Menge Leute zusammen gekommen. Und die kleine Abkürzung über Straße war ne gute Entscheidung, ich möchte nicht wissen was da im dunkeln durchs Eifgental noch passiert wäre. 

Schließlich ist noch zu sagen das mein privater nightride von Burscheid auf Forstwegen und Trails hinab nach Opladen super war    Insgesamt 150hm vernichtet, und die vielen matschigen Kurven waren doch ne schöne Herrausforderung. Außerdem ist es doch was anderes wenn man allein durch den dusteren Wald fährt, gottseidank haben Konstruktion und Akku bis zuhause gehalten. Waren dann doch 60km auf 550hm, schon was viel für ne Feierabendrunde   
Die Abfahrt ist jedenfalls genial, also gegebenenfalls wir starten mal in Opladen zu einer Tour bzw. direkt zu einem nightride wäre diese Abfahrt wohl das highlight.

Freitag Samstag starte ich nochmal zu ner 2tages Tour durchs Bergische ( ist zuwenig Wind fürs surfen   ) Wenn die klappt, kann man die nächstes Jahr Mal fahren. Da das Roadbook aber schon was älter ist (stammt aus einer der ersten Bike-Zeitschriften) muß ich mal sehen, ob sich da viel getan hat.

Heute wird noch das Diepental unsicher gemacht, also Freiwillige vor.

Und noch was:
Hier im IBC gibt es immer einen Winterpokal. Da wird sozusagen eine virtuelle Meisterschaft gefahren.
Für jede Trainingseinheit auf dem Rad, dem Hometrainer, fürs Joggen, Schwimmen und Langlaufski gibt es dann Punkte. Sonderwertungen sind organisierte Rennen und Bikegruppen mit mehr als 6 Teilnehmern. Zusätzlich soll dieses Jahr eine Virtuelle Manschaftswertung stattfinden, in der 5 IBCler ein virtuelles Team bilden und gemeinsam Punkte sammeln.
Werde da auf jedenfall mitmachen, ist schließlich gut für die Motivation. Mehr zum nachlesen gibt es im Fitness und Trainingsforum! Hier ein Link 
Starten wird die Meisterschaft erst am 1.11.04 aber hier schonmal ein Aufruf an euch:
Ich brauche für mein Team noch 4 Biker die vorhaben im Winter durchzufahren. Und keine Hemmungen, es ist nur zur Motivation   

Gruß, Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (29. September 2004)

Morgen,

Boah, was war das für ne Runde, gestern? 

Was meine Pannen angeht: Ich danke allen für die Unterstützung, Bereitschaft, Reperaturen und die Umfahrt (wann werden wir wohl ankommen, wenn wir nicht umgefahren wären?). Schöne Trails, gute Führung! Wir werden dieses Jahr wahrscheinlich keine trockenen Verhältnisse mehr haben.

Wir sind heute morgen mit meinem Bike-Händler zu dem Abschluss gekommen, dass das Öl was ich für meine Kette verwende nicht 'sauwettertauglich' ist. Es ist das dritte Mal, dass ich (trotz makelloser Wartung am Vortag) Kettenprobleme habe und allesamt bei ähnlich schlechten Wetterverhältnissen, vor allem bei Nässe & Matsch.

Zum dritten Mal in 1,5 Monaten bekomme ich nun eine neue Kette, wir werden sehen wie lange es hält.



*@mtb-kao & Delgado*
das Bike soll am Freitag fertig sein, daher keine Auswirkung auf Samstag. Das einzige: 10.00 starten und spätestens 13.45 ankommen, hier können wir das Wort 'Genuss' wohl anders definieren. 

Ich würd' sagen: Ich starte um 9 Uhr, Ihr beide um 10 Uhr und wir kommen gemeinsam um 13.45 Uhr an und nennen uns *'Trans-DTS-Finisher'* 

Die Startzeit ist für mich kein Problem! Delgado kommt ja aus *Österreich mit dem Bike* (und muss nach der Tour weiter nach Venedig ), daher braucht er keine Beleuchtung mitnehmen. Ich habe die freiwilligen Streckenposten über unser *'Formel-DTS-Rennen'* bereits informiert, die lassen keine Zuschauer auf die Piste äähm Trails. Die einzige Überlegung bei mir ist wohl die geeignete Gummimischung: Slicks, Regenreifen oder Intermediates  

Tja, nach dem ich Hardy über unsere Absichten für den Samstag und über das knappe Zeitfenster informiert habe, hat er sofort verkniffen und will statt dessen lieber 'Dolce Vita' mit einer 'Bella' aus 'Colonia'. Es wird stärker (nicht der Wind): Manni kann nicht, er will eher im bergischen Land 'surfen', oh mann(i)!

Ansonsten würd' ich sowieso ein 'Qualifying' vorschlagen, damit wir die Startplätze am Samstag bestimmen können. Hier werde ich mit einer abgespeckte Version von meine Bike (ohne Lenkrad und natürlich ohne Kette, die brauche ich sowieso nicht) antreten 

Jo! Alles null problemo! Hauptsache wir überleben äähm geniessen den Samstag! 

*Carpe Diem!* 

VG Mikkael


----------



## mikkael (29. September 2004)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Ich brauche für mein Team noch 4 Biker die vorhaben im Winter durchzufahren. Und keine Hemmungen, es ist nur zur Motivation



@Manni
also ich habe mit Enrgy gesprochen, er will auch mitmachen, wahrscheinlich der Hardy auch; ich find's auch sehr interessant. Halt vorerst 2 Plätze frei! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## kitesun (29. September 2004)

hier auch mein Kommentar zur gestrigen Tour:

super Trails, wenn es trocken (bin irgendwie lieber Schönwetterfahrer) und heller (man, was habe ich für eine Funzel) gewesen wäre.

Aber das Highlight auf der Rücktour:

Nachdem man kurz vor Leverkusen im Stau stand, da die Kollegen von der Straßenwacht auf die Idee kamen die Autobahn einspurig zu gestalten, hat mich hinterm Kreuz Köln-Nord ein roter Blitz getroffen. Kurzer Blick auf dem Tacho: mit etwas Glück behalte ich meinen Lappen, kann aber auch anders ausgehen. Tja, so wie auf den Trails, so auch auf der Straße.

Also, wenn ich bei den nächsten Touren fehle, wisst ihr warum  

Frank


----------



## MTB-Kao (29. September 2004)

@mikkael

ich habe den termin verschoben, muss also am samstag NICHT mehr bis 13.45 uhr zurück sein!!! wir können uns daher zeit lassen (was mir sehr entgegenkommt   ). wir von aus können mir auch um zehn starten wenn es delgado besser passt.

die entscheidung liegt bei dir.


----------



## mikkael (29. September 2004)

MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe den termin verschoben, muss also am samstag NICHT mehr bis 13.45 uhr zurück sein!!! wir können uns daher zeit lassen (was mir sehr entgegenkommt   ). wir von aus können mir auch um zehn starten wenn es delgado besser passt.


Oki, Lars.. Das Rennen startet um 10.00 Uhr, Warm-Up und Fahrerparade inklusive! Natürlich in 4 IBC-Perspektiven: Supersignal (delgado), Cockpitkanal (lars), Boxengasse (hehe, ich) und Datenkanal (hardy+bella)! 
Desweiteren werde ich das 'Safety-car' spielen! 

Änderung bereits vorgenommen! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## Delgado (29. September 2004)

@mikkael

Ich bin erleichtert.
Wiegt mein Bike doch ohne Beleuchtung nur 14 kg.

Also dann bis Sa. 10:00 Uhr

Gruß Delgado


----------



## racetec1 (29. September 2004)

kitesun schrieb:
			
		

> hier auch mein Kommentar zur gestrigen Tour:
> 
> super Trails, wenn es trocken (bin irgendwie lieber Schönwetterfahrer) und heller (man, was habe ich für eine Funzel) gewesen wäre.
> 
> ...


Tja, es gibt so Tage...hoffentlich behälst du deinen Lappen...insgesamt fand ich die Tour gestern aber ganz ansprechend...


----------



## mikkael (29. September 2004)

Es wird nun etwas off-topic, aber was ist bei uns doch nicht OT?

Wir wollen doch alle die Früchte einer guten Sommersaison, den erreichten Ausdauer sowie unser Fitness und natürlich vor allem diese Freundschaft nicht leicht herschenken, selbstverständlich auch nicht die tollen Statistiken von hardy! Deshalb müssen wir auch in den Wintermonaten in Kontakt bleiben und uns weiterhin fleißig bewegen. 

Wie fast jeder von uns inzwischen weiss, gibt es hierfür ein Wettbewerb, der u.a. vom 'WBTS-Champion-League-Biker' *XCRacer* miterfunden und entwickelt wurde (Sein Posting | Der komplette Thread | Das Regelwerk bezüglich Teams):* IBC-Winterpokal* (Die offizielle IBC-Winterpokalseite)

Der Prinzip ist von *XCRacer* in seinem Beitrag super erklärt worden, ich muss nichts hinzufügen. Es ist mehr oder weniger auf Vertrauen basiert aber dient hauptsächlich dazu, dass man sich in Bewegung (bevorzugt auf'm MTB) hält und möglichst viel Sport treibt. Es gibt ein Punktesystem, Teams (mind. 6 IBC-ler pro Veranstaltung), Boni usw; sehr interessant.

Gestern habe ich mit *Enrgy* darüber gesprochen und heute den Beitrag von *Manni* gelesen. Da wir innerhalb der Truppe super Organisationstalente sowie großes Interesse haben, wäre es meiner Meinung nach angebracht, dies vernünftig zu organisieren, damit wir 'Feierabendbiker' mindestens mit einer Mannschaft an dem Wettbewerb teilnehmen.

*Manni* hat bereits das erste Team organisiert und wartet auf Kundschaft. Wir (*ich*, *Hardy* und womöglich *enrgy*) schliessen wir uns hier an. Es gibt tolle Tools hier im Forum (wie z.B. das Umfrage-Tool à la Juchhu) womit man -wenn nötig- weitere Mannschaften bilden kann. Hierzu soll sich jeder Feierabendbiker individuell äußern.

Ich wollte zuerst einen neuen Thread für dieses Thema erstellen, aber dann dachte ich mir: Jedesmal wenn ein neuer Thread aufgemacht wird, wird es sofort sehr unübersichtlich, mann muss immer alles suchen, es gibt doppelte und dreifache Postings usw usw. 

Unser virtueller Treffpunkt ist doch hier, dabei soll es meiner Meinung nach bleiben. Es gibt ja im Winter 'fast' keine Feierabendrunden mehr, daher wozu sonst der Thread?? 

VG Mikkael


----------



## MTB-Kao (29. September 2004)

mir reicht die lockere runde an awt's und wochenendtouren, ich brauche  keinen winterpokal um mich zu motivieren. außerdem werde ich ab januar eh weniger zeit haben da der nachwuchs dann mit sicherheit seine zeit einfordern wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (29. September 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Oki, Lars.. Das Rennen startet um 10.00 Uhr, Warm-Up und Fahrerparade inklusive! Natürlich in 4 IBC-Perspektiven: Supersignal (delgado), Cockpitkanal (lars), Boxengasse (hehe, ich) und Datenkanal (hardy+bella)!
> Desweiteren werde ich das 'Safety-car' spielen!
> 
> Änderung bereits vorgenommen!
> ...



So, müßte am Samstag doch klappen und ich spiel dann den Mischaeel aus der Siegerperspektive.  

Habe mich auch eingetragen, um das Feld nicht zu groß werden zu lassen.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (29. September 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

damit ist der Tag forumsmäßig wohl fast an mir vorbeigegangen. Aber jetzt schlage ich zurück   

Auch wenn ich weiß, dass meine Begeisterung nur begrenzt geteilt wird, der Ritt durch Match und Modder durch das Eifgental hat mir richtig gut gefallen. Deshalb würde ich mal sagen: Nur Biker, die im Dreck fahren, sind auch glückliche Biker   



			
				MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> ... mir reicht die lockere runde an awt's und wochenendtouren, ich brauche keinen winterpokal um mich zu motivieren. außerdem werde ich ab januar eh weniger zeit haben da der nachwuchs dann mit sicherheit seine zeit einfordern wird  ...



Wir reden mit *XCRacer*, dass das Herumfahren und Beruhigen von schreienden Babys in der Nacht als Disziplin aufgenommen wird. Damit wärest Du ein totsicherer und täglicher Punktelieferant  



			
				Mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> ... Wir wollen doch alle die Früchte einer guten Sommersaison, den erreichten Ausdauer sowie unser Fitness und natürlich vor allem diese Freundschaft nicht leicht herschenken, selbstverständlich auch nicht die tollen Statistiken von hardy! Deshalb müssen wir auch in den Wintermonaten in Kontakt bleiben und uns weiterhin fleißig bewegen ...



Ich bin beim Winterpokal dabei. Da fällt uns schon genug ein, dass wir unser Punktekonto auffüllen werden. Zumindestens habe ich eine Menge Ideen. Vielleicht fangen wir mit einer Wehebachtalsperrenrunde Anfang November an. Bei guten und trockenen Wetter fahren wir die Singletrails, ansonsten machen wir eine ein schöne Runde über die zahlreichen Waldautobahnen.



			
				Kitesun schrieb:
			
		

> ... da die Kollegen von der Straßenwacht auf die Idee kamen die Autobahn einspurig zu gestalten, hat mich hinterm Kreuz Köln-Nord ein roter Blitz getroffen ...



Und ich habe mich schon gefragt, was das für ein komisches rotes Licht war   

Die Sache wäre dann auch geklärt. Obwohl ich davon ausgehe, dass es mich nicht getroffen hat.



			
				manni schrieb:
			
		

> ... also ich habe mit Enrgy gesprochen, er will auch mitmachen, wahrscheinlich der Hardy auch; ich find's auch sehr interessant. Halt vorerst 2 Plätze frei ...



Wie ist der aktuelle Stand unseres Teams ? Sind wir vollzählig oder müssen wir noch Biker begeistern ?



			
				Schildbürger schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich habe zwei Karten mit Umfahrungsmöglichkeiten für Bergisch Gladbach Schildgen (Ost) in mein Fotoalbum eingestellt ...



Ich habe Deine Kartenausschnitte mir direkt angeschaut. Das ist doch schon einmal eine gute Grundlagen   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Manni (30. September 2004)

Guten Morgen  
oder besser gesagt der Vollmond hält mich wach   

Hier die Bilanz für heute:

Bei recht gutem Wetter trafen sich heute Marco-Lev und ich in Opladen, um Marco`s Hausrunde etwas aufzumotzen, was doch hoffentlich gelungen ist.
Außerdem haben sich die Trais als recht trocken und fahrbar herausgestellt, was diese Gegend doch auch für den schmudeligen Winter interessant macht.

@hardy:
Also ich fands gestern auch recht lustig, nerven tut mich jedoch jetzt das quitschende Schaltröllchen das während der Tour heute ununterbrochen wie am Spieß gequickt hat   

Für die Statistik folgende Daten:
35,74km  bei  413hm wurden von Marco-Lev und mir absolviert.


Für den Winterpokal werden Teams mit je *fünf Fahrern* gebildet.
Bisher haben Hardy und Mikkael fest zugesagt und Enrgy ist vorgemerkt. Also kann bisher *noch ein Platz * vergeben werden, also zuschlagen   

Weiter würde ich eine ähnliche Tour wie heute mit Marco für die Woche vom 11.10-17.10 vorschlagen, also zeigt mal ein wenig Interesse. Start wäre ca 18:00 Uhr am Bahnhof in Opladen. Auf den Tourverlauf leg ich mich noch nicht fest, hängt auch vom Wetter ab aber wieder 30-40km bei 300-400hm.


----------



## Enrgy (30. September 2004)

Moin moin!

@ manni

ok, kannst mich auch fest einplanen ins Team. Ich weiß, daß zippi auch gerne mitmachen würde, der ist nur momentan diese Woche mit Family auf Sylt, kommt erst Sonntag wieder.
Ich werde auch definitiv nicht mehr soviel fahren können wie im letzten WP (Platz 55). Da ich auch kein Nightrider bin, bleibt nur das Wochenende. Und wenns dann regnet...bleibt nur der Crosstrainer. 
Aber mal sehen, evtl. ergibt sich doch noch eine Möglchkeit. Nur lasse ich mich sicher nicht zu Schlamm- und Suhlaktionen verleiten.

Was anderes: Welchen Namen geben wir dem Team eigentlich? 
"Die Feierabendfahrer" oder "Die Feierabendrundler" oder was fällt euch so ein? Ich dachte an einen Bezug zum Thread, über den wir alle zusammengekommen sind.

Gruß enrgy


----------



## hardy_aus_k (30. September 2004)

@Manni

Bitte beachte bei der Terminplanung, dass am 12.10. ein Nightride stattfindet. Ich selbst werde Dir heute Abend mitteilen, wann ich mitfahren könnte.

@Feierabendrunden-Winterpokal-Teilnehmer (Team I)

Gestern habe ich meinen "Fitnesspark" um einen Kettler Multi-Gym aufgerüstet.
Wenn es mit unserem Team schlecht läuft, werde ich einfach einen Lokaltermin vereinbaren.

Ich könnte mir das so vorstellen: ihr bringt Essen und Trinken mit; ich besorge mir eine Peitsche; ihr quält Euch an den Geräten; ich motivere Euch mit der Peitsche; wennn ich vom Peitschen erschöpft bin, esse und trinke ich  

Je mehr ich darüber nachdenke, der Winterpokal gefällt mir immer besser   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-Kao (30. September 2004)

bekommt man nur punkte wenn das ganze team zusammen etwas macht? oder werden nur einfach von jedem einzelnen die punkte für das team addiert? also bevor euch jemand fehlt und ihr dann kein team zusammen bekommt sagt mir bescheid. 2 wöchentliche punkte kann ich auf jeden fall schonmal vom beachvolleyball besteuern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (30. September 2004)

MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> ...1. bekommt man nur punkte wenn das ganze team zusammen etwas macht? oder werden
> 
> 2. nur einfach von jedem einzelnen die punkte für das team addiert?...



Punkt 1: nein, das wäre wohl kaum machbar!
Punkt 2 kommt der Sache wohl nahe. Jeder fährt bzw. trainiert erstmal für sein eigenes Ergebnis. Diese Punkte werden dann zusätzlich dem "virtuellen" Team gutgeschrieben (in welcher Form auch immer, die reine Punkteübernahme wäre aber das einfachste). Daraus entsteht dann das Teamranking.
Zusätzliche Punkte (Bonuspunkte) bekommt man zB., wenn man Touren mit anderen (nicht zwingend vom eigenen Team!) IBClern fährt.
Oder (leider) auch Rennen. Hoffe, daß dieses Punktesammelschlupfloch noch geschlossen wird!


----------



## mikkael (30. September 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Gestern habe ich meinen "Fitnesspark" um einen Kettler Multi-Gym aufgerüstet.


äähm, Hardy, doch ne Frage bezüglich Fitness (und Peitsche): Du und Bella, wie bedient ihr das Zeug? 
ahm, wie punktest du hier genau? 






Ich glaube du kommst mit den ausgeschriebenen Disziplinen nicht so ganz klar! 

Mikkael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (30. September 2004)

@Mikkael

Ohne darauf näher einzugehen, aber eines kommt hier ganz klar 'raus: Die Methoden- und Verfahrenskompetenz liegt ganz klar bei mir !

Hat Dich Deine Lebenspartnerin eigentlich schon nach meiner Telefonnummer gefragt   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## stahlgabi (30. September 2004)

Hallo Hardy,

könntest Du  mir mal die GPS-Daten von der Tour Müngstener Brücke schicken - Startpunkt möglichst in Burscheid.
Die SIT-Crew muss den Horizont mal etwas erweitern . . .  

Im Gegenzug könnte ich Dir GPS-Daten von Kirchberg/Tirol anbieten . . . sehr empfehlenswert   

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Marco_Lev (30. September 2004)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Bei recht gutem Wetter trafen sich heute Marco-Lev und ich in Opladen, um Marco`s Hausrunde etwas aufzumotzen, was doch hoffentlich gelungen ist.


ist dir voll und ganz gelungen manni, aber ich werde nicht eher locker lassen, bis du mir jede einzelne wurzel im radius von 30km um opladen herum gezeigt hast   



			
				Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Weiter würde ich eine ähnliche Tour wie heute mit Marco für die Woche vom 11.10-17.10 vorschlagen, also zeigt mal ein wenig Interesse. Start wäre ca 18:00 Uhr am Bahnhof in Opladen. Auf den Tourverlauf leg ich mich noch nicht fest, hängt auch vom Wetter ab aber wieder 30-40km bei 300-400hm.


11.10-17.10. hört sich prima an, in der woche müsste ich jede menge zeit haben. und da es darum geht, die gegend vor der haustür zu erkunden, würde ich auch keine gelegenheit auslassen 

also bis dann,
munter hollen 

gruß marco


----------



## Manni (30. September 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Moin moin!
> 
> @ manni
> 
> ...




Ok, bist eingeplant und mit Zippi ist das Team dann auch komplett, bestehend aus:
Hardy, Enrgy, mikkael, zippi und mir.

Wenn du Platz 55. geholt hast, dann kannst du ja garnicht sowenig gefahren sein   Also die Tour gestern hat gezeigt, man kann auch bei feuchter Witterung einigermaßen sauber heim kommen, es sei den Hardy fährt durchs Eifgental   

Wegen dem Bezug zum threat find ich deine Vorschläge gut, mir selbst fällt auch nix anderes ein. Wenn man das Bergische noch dran hängt wirds halt so lang. Wir haben aber auch nochwas Zeit zum überlegen.

In diesem Sinne verabschiede ich mich mal für die nächsten 2 Tage, man muß es schließlich ausnutzen Student zu sein


----------



## Enrgy (30. September 2004)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> ...Wenn du Platz 55. geholt hast, dann kannst du ja garnicht sowenig gefahren sein  ...



Ich hatte sehr sehr viel Zeit   , da ohne Job   

Das ändert sich aber ab nächste Woche wieder. Dann bleibt wie früher eben nur das Wochenende. Wenn es zu schlechtes Wetter gibt, treffen wir uns eben alle in Hardys Folterkammer und machen 2h Zirkeltraining. Oder spielen mit der Eisenbahn...

So wie es aussieht, hat zumindest mein Einwand mit den Bonuspunkten für IBC-Touren gefruchtet. So werden dann wohl auch schon Touren zu zweit belohnt, nicht erst Massenfahrten ab 6 Leute. 
Ich hätte ja auch noch gerne eine Klasseneinteilung gehabt, um das ganze etwas transparenter zu gestalten. Aber die Macher und Lizenzfahrer sind wohl dagegen. Nachher käme noch raus, daß ein Lizenzfahrer weniger macht als ein Gelegenheitsbiker, das geht ja nicht!


----------



## MTB-Kao (30. September 2004)

so, bin dann auch wieder von meiner awt zurück, mitgefahren sind wade und aspi. leider mussten wir die tour etwas verkürzen da aspi arg geschwächelt hat  naja, ok. von den beinen her war die tour sicher nicht zu schwer für ihn, aber ein 54er kettenblatt bei den anstiegen...   natürlich sind wir auch wieder in einen schauer geraten, wie immer halt.

da ich noch nicht ausgelastet war habe ich schnell meine neue beleuchtung montiert und bin noch 15km durch den nordpark (0 höhenmeter) geradelt. mit der cateye war ich eigentlich ganz zufrieden, super bezahlt macht sich die stirnlampe   so kann man schön in die kurven reinleuchten und erlebt weniger überraschungen   

höhenprofil wieder anbei.

bess demnähx
lars


----------



## mikkael (1. Oktober 2004)

@Hardy
Ist der Treffpunkt am Sonntag dort, wo wir uns immer treffen, am Parkplatz in Schevenhütte richtung Talsperre? Wenn nicht, was hälst du davon, wenn wir uns kurz vor der Runde dort treffen?

@all, die nach WBTS wollen..
Es gibt *Mitfahrgelegenheit* für den Sonntag! 

Ausserdem: Michael hat mich mit seinem Husten, Fieber usw voll angesteckt, nun behalte ich die nette Krankenpflegerin hier für mich. 

VG Mikkael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (1. Oktober 2004)

@Mikkael

Wir sollten uns unmittelbar unterhalb der Staumauer treffen. Dort ist ein sehr großer Parkplatz. Ich gehe davon aus, dass dort die meisten parken werden.

Zu finden ist der Parkplatz ganz einfach. Fahre die Strasse geradeaus weiter. Am Ende befindet sich dann der Parkplatz.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## solymontes (1. Oktober 2004)

Hallo mikkael, hallo MTB-Kao,

sehe gerade, dass ihr morgen vor habt die Dhünntalsperre zu umrunden.
Habe mich gerade ebenfalls dazu eingetragen. Bin die letzten zwei Wochen nicht gefahren. Eine anfänglich harmlose Erkältung hat sich hartnäckig festgesetzt und mich länger als mir lieb war außer Gefecht gesetzt. Na ja, war ohnehin besch... Wetter. Ich stehe auch nicht so auf Schlammtouren, jedenfalls nicht permanent. Wie ich sehe, haben sich ja für die Tour richtige Bike-Cracks angemeldet. Da kann ich sicher ohne viel Mühe dafür sorgen, dass das Stundenmittel nicht zu hoch ansteigt. Wäre doch schade, wenn man so  eine schöne Tour in kürzester Zeit zu Ende fährt   . Falls ihr doch auf Dauertempo aus seid, no problem, ich kenn mich da aus.

Bis dann also. J.


----------



## Juppidoo (1. Oktober 2004)

Moin Jungs,

es ist ja für Sonntag die ganze Prominenz gemeldet  , es fehlt nur noch der Teppich. Hoffentlich kommt man überhaupt noch voran bei so vielen Leuten.

Ach ja, dies ist wieder mein Zugang zuhause (sonst JürgenK)

Ich bin leider schon seit 10 Tagen von einer ganz fiesen Erkältung mit Kopfschmerzen dahingerafft und außerdem mußte ich mich wiedermal arbeitsmäßig voll reinhängen.    

Daher bin ich seit 2 Wochen nicht mehr gefahren. Hätte ich gesundheitlich eh nicht gekonnt.
Morgen teste ich mal eine 1-2 Stunden Runde, ob ich mich noch drauf halten kann. Wenn es eingermaßen klappt komme ich Sonntag. Ich kann mich ja dann etwas schieben lassen.
Wenn ich mitfahre rufe ich einen von euch an wegen mitfahren oder hinterherfahren oder so, ich habe nämlich keinen Schimmer wo das ist.


Bleibt gesund, vielleicht bis Sonntag

Jürgen


----------



## MTB-Kao (2. Oktober 2004)

solymontes schrieb:
			
		

> Da kann ich sicher ohne viel Mühe dafür sorgen, dass das Stundenmittel nicht zu hoch ansteigt. Wäre doch schade, wenn man so  eine schöne Tour in kürzester Zeit zu Ende fährt   . Falls ihr doch auf Dauertempo aus seid, no problem, ich kenn mich da aus.
> 
> Bis dann also. J.



das gleiche habe ich mir auch gedacht


----------



## mikkael (2. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Jungs @ Dhünntalsperrentour

nochmal danke fürs Kommen! 

Normal hätte ich die Tour gesundheitsbedingt abgesagt, aber da sich so viele von uns mit der Strecke super auskennen habe ich es gewagt, dabei zu sein! Ich bin nie der 'Last-Minute-SMS-Absager' gewesen, als Initiator auf keinen Fall. Aber mit der Brechstange (und unter 'Drogeneinfluß' wie der Michael sagte)  hat es bekanntlich nie funktioniert, es war heute keine Ausnahme!

Ich hoffe ihr habt euren Spaß gehabt bei der restlichen Runde bei dem tollen Wetter! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (2. Oktober 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

ich habe nun mal alle Touren zusammengestellt und sortiert, die bei den Feierabendrunden in vergangenen Sommer enstanden sind. 

Ich möchte mich bei *Juchhu*, *Enrgy*, *On Any Sunday*, *Kitesun* und *Ploughman* bedanken, die mir GPS-Tracks zur Verfügung gestellt haben oder mir die interessanten Singletrails gezeigt haben.

Die Strecken liegen alle als OVL-Dateien und JPG-Dateien vor. Bei Bedarf stelle ich sie gerne zur Verfügung:

*Leichte Touren*


Chorbusch I (Start in Esch): 47 Kilometer / 50 Höhenmeter

Chorbusch II (Start in Roggendorf): 38 Kilometer / 50 Höhenmeter

Glessener Höhen I (Start in Esch): 47 Kilometer / 250 Höhenmeter

Glessener Höhen II (Start in Dansweiler): 27 Kilometer / 300 Höhenmeter

Eifgental I (Start in Burscheid): 28 Kilometer / 340 Höhenmeter

Eigental II (Start am Schöllerhof): 28 Kilometer / 280 Höhenmeter

Wuppertal (Start in Wipperaue): 34 Kilometer / 150 Höhenmeter

*Leichte Touren in Planung*


Projekt Königsforst (Startpunkt Moitzfeld): 33 Kilometer / 230 Höhenmeter (Grundlage ist Nightride von Juchhu; Integration von Singletrails im Bereich Forsbach/Untereschach offen; Ortskenntnis verbessern)

Projekt Wahner Heide (Startpunkt Flughafen): 36 Kilometer / 230 Höhenmeter (Grundlage ist Anfängertour von Juchhu; Ausgangspunkt und einige Übergbänge offen; Ortskenntnis verbessern)

Projekt Kölner Norden (Start in Esch): 36 Kilometer / 50 Höhenmeter
(grundsätzliche Optimierung um Offroad-Anteil zu erhöhen: Ausschöpfung der Möglichkeiten am Militärring; Übergang Fühlinger See/Rhein erkunden; Rückweg vom Rhein nach Esch optimieren)

*Ideen für leichte Touren*


Projekt Leverkusen/Opladen (Manni, Marco_Lev)

Projekt Dellbrück/Paffrath/Schildgen (Schildbürger)

Projekt Ville (Ploughman)

Projekt Stadtwald (Hardy_aus_K)

*Mittelschwere Touren*


Eifgental/Dhünn (Start in Burscheid): 24 Kilometer / 500 Höhenmeter

Burscheid/Scheuren/Bremen (Start in Burscheid): 22 Kilometer / 450 Höhenmeter

Schöllerhof/Scheuren/Grundwald (Start am Schöllerhof): 25 Kilomter / 500 Höhenmeter

Vorsperre Kleine Dhuenn (Start in Burscheid): 29 Kilometer / 600 Höhenmeter

Kleine Dhuenntalsperrenumrundung (Start am Schöllerhof): 27 Kilometer / 500 Höhenmeter

Wuppertal/Diepental (Start in Hilgen): 30 Kilometer / 700 Höhenmeter

Wuppertal/Müngestener Brücke (Start in Hilgen): 30 Kilometer / 600 Höhenmeter

Wuppertal/Papiermühle (Start in Hilgen): 32 Kilometer / 650 Höhenmeter

Wuppertal/Pfaffenberg (Start in Hilgen): 28 Kilometer / 650 Höhenmeter

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Manni (2. Oktober 2004)

Puh, ich bin zurück   

Wir sind gestern früh mit der Bahn nach Overath angereist und von dort dann mit dem Bike nach Much. Hier startete unsere Tour durchs Bergische nach Much. Über Neunkirchen und die Sieghöhenwege gings in ständigem auf und ab nach Waldbröl. Von dort mußten wir dann, bei einbrechender Dämmerung noch 10km nach Morsbach zu einer Jugendherrberge. Eigentlich 80km und 1500hm, abends um 20:00Uhr waren es dann 100km und 2000hm. Die letzen 5km sind wir mit einer Diodenleuchte mit 3 Uhrenbaterien auf einer Landstraße abgefahren. Danke Markus, das du die Funzel bei hattest, ihr glaubt garnet was man mit so einem Schlüsselanhänger sieht wenn man muß   
In Morsbach nochmal hoch zur Jugendherrberge, die natürlich gaaaanz oben auf dem Berg liegt.   
Eingecheckt und wieder runter zu einem Griechen. Zwei Stunden später, einen Grillteller, Cola und ein paar Ouzos intus wieder hinauf.
Nach dem Frühstück ging es dann zurück nach Waldbröl und über Nümbrecht, Homburg und Wiehl zurück nach Much und Overath. Nochmals 60km und 1100hm.

Insgesamt war es aber nur eine mäßige Tour, vielleicht bin ich auch zu verwöhnt    Beinahe nur breite Waldwege, kaum Trails und wenn, dann total zu mit Matsch. Zusätzlich waren die Wanderwege schlecht markiert, daher dauernd verfahren, bzw. alle paar Meter an irgendeiner Abzweigung angehalten und den Weg gesucht. Ist nur nach längeren Trockenperioden zu empfehlen.

Ich mach jetzt erstmal ein paar Tage Bikepause dann gehts weiter.


@WP-Team:  Was haltet ihr denn nun vom Teamnamen "Feierabend-Biker" ? Dann kann ich uns nämlich anmelden.


Gute Nacht wünscht Manni, der totmüde ist.


----------



## Juppidoo (2. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Jungs,

ich kann morgen nicht mitfahren, bin noch zu krank.  
Da ich mich nicht mehr abmelden kann (bin unter meinem anderen Namen angemeldet) wißt ihr jetzt bescheid.

Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß, Hals- und Beinbruch 007.


Bis demnächst
Jürgen


----------



## kitesun (3. Oktober 2004)

@hardy

tolle Übersicht, hast dir echt viel Arbeit gemacht.

Beim Projekt "Stadtwald" könnte ich dir helfen, da ich dort oft fahre und jeden Hügel kenne, um ein paar Höhenmeter zu gewinnen.

Frank (z.Zt. ohne Rahmen und Gabel  )


----------



## mikkael (3. Oktober 2004)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> @WP-Team:  Was haltet ihr denn nun vom Teamnamen "Feierabend-Biker" ? Dann kann ich uns nämlich anmelden.



Ich würde hier alles zusammenschreiben: 'Feierabendbiker'

VG mikkael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (3. Oktober 2004)

danke nochmal den tourguides für die gestrige tour. auch wenn ich schon öfter die dhünntalsperre umrundet habe durfte ich doch wieder neue wege und vorallem neue biker kennenlernen  delgado sollte sich besser in "el phenomeno" umbenennen. also was du dir so zurecht fährst... unglaublich. naja, wer die anreise mit dem rad aus waldbröl "einfahren" nennt...   

@mikkael
gute besserung, hoffetnlich bist du bald wieder auf dem damm.


----------



## mikkael (3. Oktober 2004)

@hardy
ich habe mich von der Runde am Dienstag 'vorerst' abgemeldet, da ich die Woche in der Arbeit zu viel zu tun habe. Wenn's kurzfristig klappt, melde ich mich bei Dir!

@michael (on any sunday)
Danke für den Bike-Koffer, es scheint tatsächlich zu passen. Vergiss nicht mir deine Adresse zu mailen, ich meine für die 2. Karte  

*Postkarten*
Dies gilt selbstverständlich für jeden *Feierabendbiker*, der eine schöne Postkarte aus 'Mekka der Bikewelt' erhalten will! Einfach Name und Adresse per PN zu mir.. 

Apropos 'Feierabendbiker', drei mal fürft ihr raten, wer nun der Besitzer der Domains 'www.feierabendbiker.de ' bzw. 'www.feierabendbiker.com ' ist? 
Tja, wir haben doch alle eine schöne Website verdient, oder nicht??    

VG Mikkael


----------



## Enrgy (3. Oktober 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Apropos 'Feierabendbiker', drei mal fürft ihr raten, wer nun der Besitzer der Domains 'www.feierabendbiker.de ' bzw. 'www.feierabendbiker.com ' ist?
> Tja, wir haben doch alle eine schöne Website verdient, oder nicht??
> 
> VG Mikkael




Logo, was die WBTS-ler können... 

Gehts dir schon wieder was besser?

War ne recht schöne Tour heute, Tempo bergauf (für mein Level) ziemlich hoch, aber da hab ich ja keine Probleme und schalte flugs mal runter. Auf der nächsten Abfahrt sah alles schon wieder anders aus   

Blöd nur, daß ich meinen Tacho wohl am Auto nach der Tour verloren habe! Konnte ihn bislang zumindest weder im Auto, noch im rucksack oder sonstwo finden. Bin sogar nochmal den ganzen Weg zurück, um den Platz abzusuchen, war aber nix zu finden, auch keine Brösel, falls ein Auto drübergefahren sein sollte.   

Bis morgen dann,

Gruß Volker


----------



## Delgado (4. Oktober 2004)

MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> danke nochmal den tourguides für die gestrige tour. auch wenn ich schon öfter die dhünntalsperre umrundet habe durfte ich doch wieder neue wege und vorallem neue biker kennenlernen  delgado sollte sich besser in "el phenomeno" umbenennen. also was du dir so zurecht fährst... unglaublich. naja, wer die anreise mit dem rad aus waldbröl "einfahren" nennt...
> 
> @mikkael
> gute besserung, hoffetnlich bist du bald wieder auf dem damm.



..... von wegen neue Biker: Michael (on any sunday) und ich haben nach der 
Samstag-Dhünntalsperren-Tour festgestellt, dass wir uns seit ca. 14 Jahren kennen, uns aber fast genauso lange aus den Augen verloren hatten. Wir waren damals so mit die ersten MTBler in Köln und schon zusammen am Gardasee. Ja, Zufälle gibt's. Außerdem sind wir beide den besten Bikes der Welt treu geblieben (oder die Bikes uns?). 

Also Michael, man sieht sich ...

Ansonsten eine schöne Tour.
@ Mikkael, hoffe Du hast Dich gut erholt.

Gruß Delgado


----------



## hardy_aus_k (4. Oktober 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

sollten sich einige von Euch wundern, dass die nachfolgende Statistik ein paar nicht erwartete Ergebnisse aufweist, hat das natürlich einen nachvollziehbaren Grund. Letztlich hat sich gezeigt, dass das Siebengebirge für die meisten von uns als Feierabendrunde unerreichbar ist. Deshalb habe ich die Feierabendrunden des Siebengebirges aus der Wertung herausgenommen:

1. Mikkael / 17420 / 14 Runden  /  461 Kilometer  /  8200 Höhenmeter
2. Enrgy / 14530 / 11 Runden  /  379 Kilometer  /  6950 Höhenmeter
3. Blake69 / 13220 / 12 Runden  /  351 Kilometer  /  6200 Höhenmeter
4. Kitesun / 12790 / 12 Runden  /  365 Kilometer  /  5490 Höhenmeter
5. Manni / 12420 / 10 Runden  /  351 Kilometer  /  5400 Höhenmeter
6. Mtb-Kao / 9670 / 7 Runden  /  249 Kilometer  /  4690 Höhenmeter
7. JürgenK / 9000 / 7 Runden  /  233 Kilometer  /  4340 Höhenmeter
8. Racetec1 / 8860 / 8 Runden  /  253 Kilometer  /  3800 Höhenmeter
9. Marco W. / 7580 / 6 Runden  /  215 Kilometer  /  3280 Höhenmeter
10. Franky-x / 7570 / 7 Runden  /  201 Kilometer  /  3550 Höhenmeter
11. On any sunday / 7360 / 6 Runden  /  217 Kilometer  /  3020 Höhenmeter
12. Marco_lev / 6120 / 6 Runden  /  176 Kilometer  /  2600 Höhenmeter
13. Zippi / 5600 / 4 Runden  /  149 Kilometer  /  2620 Höhenmeter
14. Gonzo63 / 5350 / 5 Runden  /  150 Kilometer  /  2350 Höhenmeter
15. [email protected] / 5340 / 4 Runden  /  144 Kilometer  /  2460 Höhenmeter
16. FranG / 4990 / 4 Runden  /  146 Kilometer  /  2070 Höhenmeter
17. Stahlgabi / 4930 / 4 Runden  /  139 Kilometer  /  2150 Höhenmeter
18. Spiridon64 / 4220 / 3 Runden  /  121 Kilometer  /  1800 Höhenmeter
19. Schnucki / 4120 / 3 Runden  /  105 Kilometer  /  2020 Höhenmeter
20. Kölnerin / 4100 / 5 Runden  /  117 Kilometer  /  1760 Höhenmeter

Gruß
Hardy

P.S.:

Die Samstagstour würde ich natürlich auch aufnehmen, wenn ich wüsste, wer dort migefahren ist.


----------



## MTB-Kao (4. Oktober 2004)

@hardy
was hat eigentlich die erste zahl in deiner statistik zu bedeuten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (4. Oktober 2004)

@MTB-Kao

Es ist die Gewichtung von Streckenlänge und Höhenmeter, wobei die Formel wie folgt lautet:

Kilometer * 20 + Höhenmeter

Dadurch soll dem Rechnung getragen werden, dass es um Mountainbiking geht. Wie Du Dir denken kannst, stehe ich damit natürlich in der Kritik, dass ich einen Höhenmeter wie 50 Meter in der Ebene bewerte. Aber ein anderes Beispiel verdeutlicht viel besser die Wirkung:

Fall A: 2 Kilometer in der Ebende ergeben 40 Punkte

Fall B: 2 Kilometer mit 50 Höhenmeter Up-/Downhill ergeben 90 Punkte

Fall C: 2 Kilometer mit 100 Höhenmeter Up-/Downhill ergeben 140 Punkte

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## hardy_aus_k (5. Oktober 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

krankheitsbedingt muss ich die heutige Feierabendrunde absagen. 

Ich bin zwar heute extra deshalb arbeiten gegangen, damit ich mir die Chance offen halte, die Feierabendrunde durchzuführen, aber es geht einfach nicht.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Ploughman (5. Oktober 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> krankheitsbedingt muss ich die heutige Feierabendrunde absagen.
> 
> ...


@Hardy
meine Krankmeldung haste ja schon bekommen  ...ist bestimmt der Wetterumschwung dran schuld, alte Leute sind dafür ja empfänglich  . 

Da wünsch ich uns allen, bald wieder in die Puschen zu kommen.

Ciao
Ploughman


----------



## JürgenK (5. Oktober 2004)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> @Hardy
> meine Krankmeldung haste ja schon bekommen  ...ist bestimmt der Wetterumschwung dran schuld, alte Leute sind dafür ja empfänglich  .
> 
> Da wünsch ich uns allen, bald wieder in die Puschen zu kommen.
> ...





Ich bin auch noch nicht wieder fit, hoffe auf das nächste WE   

@Dieter Ploughman: haste eigentlich deine Rente schon durch  


Bis denn

Jürgen


----------



## Handlampe (5. Oktober 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Deshalb habe ich die Feierabendrunden des Siebengebirges aus der Wertung herausgenommen:




*BUUHH* 

Find ich nicht in Ordnung  
Dann sollte man mit solchen Statistiken garnicht anfangen, wenn dann plötzlich einige Sachen rausfallen. 

Ist doch so oder so bald Ende mit den Feierabendrunden dieses Jahr


----------



## racetec1 (5. Oktober 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> krankheitsbedingt muss ich die heutige Feierabendrunde absagen.
> 
> ...


Gute Besserung Hardy, Wetter wäre ja fein gewesen. Bis zum nächsten Mal.
Gruß...


----------



## Franky-X (5. Oktober 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> krankheitsbedingt muss ich die heutige Feierabendrunde absagen.
> 
> ...




Hallo Hardy,

wünsche dir gute besserung und baldige Genesung.

Du hast mir letztens voller Stolz deine neuen Lampenakkus gezeigt, kannst du mir ein paar Infos geben z.B wie lange halten sie (wirklich) von welcher Firma sind sie, wo bekomme ich sie und nicht zuletzt der Preis interessiert mich, denn der neue Sigma Ersatzakku soll 50  kosten. Das find ich schon ein bißchen happig.

Jetzt will ich mich noch outen, auch in anbetracht der Gefahr, bei sämtlichen Bikern hier in ungnade zu fallen:  Habe mir heute ein Rennrad für die Grundlagenausdauer jetzt im Winter gekauft.  

hoffentlich bist du bald wieder auf den Beinen!!!
Bis zur nächsten Tour
Gruß Frank


----------



## hardy_aus_k (5. Oktober 2004)

@Handlampe

Ehe für mich das 7G und das Ahrtal zum Sperrgebiet erklärt werden, werde ich dann die Statistik korrigieren. Ich schäme mich so für mein Handeln   

Im Gegenzug teilst Du mir bitte mit, wer am Freitag mitgefahren ist, wieviele Höhenmeter gemacht wurden und wie lang die Tour war.

@Franky-X

Ich habe mir bei Conrad zwei NiMH-Akkupacks 3300 mAh (Katalogseite 594, Artikelnummer 22793855) für jeweils 22,95  gekauft. Die 5 Watt-Lampe läuft damit gute 3,5 Stunden.

Um den Akku an die Sigma anzuschliessen gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten:


Die einfachste Variante ist es, an den Akku ein Kabel mit einem Niedervoltstecker anzuschliessen. Den kannst Du dann in die 5 Watt-Lampe stecken oder du kannst die Buchse nutzen, an der das Ladegerät angeschlossen wird. Damit kannst Du jedoch nicht die 10 Watt- oder 20 Watt-Lampe betreiben.

Ich habe die Verbindung zwischen Akku und Schalter gekappt und dort eine Steckverbindung eingebaut (Tamiya-Stecker). Dort kann ich dann wahlweise den Sigma-Akku oder meine Akkus anschliessen. Damit kann ich dann meine 10 Watt-Lampe ebenfalls betreiben.

Auch solltest Du über ein Ladegerät verfügen, mit dem Du NiMH-Akkus laden kannst.

@All

Vielen Dank für die Genesungswünsche. Ich strenge mich an, wieder gesund zu werden.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Handlampe (5. Oktober 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Handlampe
> 
> Ehe für mich das 7G und das Ahrtal zum Sperrgebiet erklärt werden, werde ich dann die Statistik korrigieren. Ich schäme mich so für mein Handeln
> 
> Im Gegenzug teilst Du mir bitte mit, wer am Freitag mitgefahren ist, wieviele Höhenmeter gemacht wurden und wie lang die Tour war.



Na also, geht doch   
Kannst uns ja dann nächstes Jahr aus der Statistik werfen.
Bei der Tour am Freitag waren dabei:

Maria (The Body)
Andreas (courgi)
marco (stumpjumper1)
Ralf (blitzfitz)
Uwe (Handlampe)
Stefan (no IBC)

km: 19,8
Hm: 489


Abgesehen davon, das du ja zur Zeit kränkelst, mein ich, das du dich in unserer Gegend ziemlich rar gemacht hast. Wird mal wieder Zeit, das du ne Runde mitdrehst.

Achja...natürlich auch gute Besserung von mir.


----------



## Ploughman (5. Oktober 2004)

JürgenK schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin auch noch nicht wieder fit, hoffe auf das nächste WE
> 
> @Dieter Ploughman: haste eigentlich deine Rente schon durch
> 
> ...


Bürschchen,

immerhin hatte ich mich in meinem Büro dann so stabilisiert, dass ich noch 'nen Nightride durch den heimischen Forst gemacht habe  . Was meinst du eigentlich mit "noch nicht wieder fit", seit wieviel Jahren hoffst du auf Besserung    ?

Man sieht sich im Trail,
Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JürgenK (5. Oktober 2004)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> Was meinst du eigentlich mit "noch nicht wieder fit
> Man sieht sich im Trail,
> Dieter




Das ist zwar ein alter Trick, funktioniert aber immer wieder.

Sich krank melden, heimlich trainieren und so tun als wär man wochenlang nicht gefahren. Alle wundern sich dann, daß man doch einigermaßen mithalten kann, obwohl man bis zum Vortag mit Fieber im Bett lag, gut nä?  

Bis denn

Jürgen


----------



## MTB-Kao (6. Oktober 2004)

ich biete morgen, donnerstag, wieder eine hurra-es-ist-noch-hell-tour an. vielleicht kann sich ja der ein oder andere etwas früher frei machen   

bis dahin
lars


----------



## hardy_aus_k (6. Oktober 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

um meinen statistischen Fehltritt endgültig zu korrigieren, bekommt Ihr nun die Aufstellung inklusive der Siebengebirgsrunden, die dann zukünftig wieder mitberücksichtigt werden:

1. Enrgy / 17470 / 13 Runden  /  443 Kilometer  /  8610 Höhenmeter
2. Mikkael / 17420 / 14 Runden  /  461 Kilometer  /  8200 Höhenmeter
3. Blake69 / 14800 / 13 Runden  /  391 Kilometer  /  6980 Höhenmeter
4. Kitesun / 12790 / 12 Runden  /  365 Kilometer  /  5490 Höhenmeter
5. Manni / 12420 / 10 Runden  /  351 Kilometer  /  5400 Höhenmeter
6. Mtb-Kao / 10580 / 8 Runden  /  272 Kilometer  /  5140 Höhenmeter
7. JürgenK / 9000 / 7 Runden  /  233 Kilometer  /  4340 Höhenmeter
8. Racetec1 / 8860 / 8 Runden  /  253 Kilometer  /  3800 Höhenmeter
9. Marco W. / 8610 / 7 Runden  /  234 Kilometer  /  3930 Höhenmeter
10. Talybont / 8320 / 7 Runden  /  200 Kilometer  /  4320 Höhenmeter

11. Franky-x / 7570 / 7 Runden  /  201 Kilometer  /  3550 Höhenmeter
12. On any sunday / 7360 / 6 Runden  /  217 Kilometer  /  3020 Höhenmeter
13. Handlampe / 7200 / 6 Runden  /  162 Kilometer  /  3960 Höhenmeter
14. Marco_lev / 6120 / 6 Runden  /  176 Kilometer  /  2600 Höhenmeter
15. Zippi / 5600 / 4 Runden  /  149 Kilometer  /  2620 Höhenmeter
16. Gonzo63 / 5350 / 5 Runden  /  150 Kilometer  /  2350 Höhenmeter
17. [email protected] / 5340 / 4 Runden  /  144 Kilometer  /  2460 Höhenmeter
18. FranG / 4990 / 4 Runden  /  146 Kilometer  /  2070 Höhenmeter
19. Stahlgabi / 4930 / 4 Runden  /  139 Kilometer  /  2150 Höhenmeter
20. Spiridon64 / 4220 / 3 Runden  /  121 Kilometer  /  1800 Höhenmeter

21. Schnucki / 4120 / 3 Runden  /  105 Kilometer  /  2020 Höhenmeter
22. Kölnerin / 4100 / 5 Runden  /  117 Kilometer  /  1760 Höhenmeter
23. Daywalker74 / 3970 / 3 Runden  /  83 Kilometer  /  2310 Höhenmeter
24. Lüni / 3970 / 3 Runden  /  83 Kilometer  /  2310 Höhenmeter
25. Juchhu / 3780 / 4 Runden  /  109 Kilometer  /  1600 Höhenmeter
26. GuidoM / 3290 / 3 Runden  /  87 Kilometer  /  1550 Höhenmeter
27. Zachi / 3080 / 3 Runden  /  88 Kilometer  /  1320 Höhenmeter
28. TomCanyon / 3080 / 3 Runden  /  88 Kilometer  /  1320 Höhenmeter
29. Bike-ndorf / 3050 / 3 Runden  /  86 Kilometer  /  1330 Höhenmeter
30. Die Wade / 3040 / 3 Runden  /  73 Kilometer  /  1580 Höhenmeter

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## talybont (6. Oktober 2004)

Mist, auf Platz 10 gefallen.  

Kann man da vielleicht meine Urlaubskilometer verrechnen, ist ja auch eine Art Feierabend  .
9 Tage, 405 km, 11600 hm
Längste Etappe: St. Vigil - Furkelpass - Olang - Welsberg - Plätzerwiese - Val di Gotres- Ra Stua - Sennes- Pederü - St. Vigil (88 km, 2650 hm, 6 h)

MfG,
Armin


----------



## MTB-Kao (6. Oktober 2004)

*meld* und meinen "feierabendalpencross" mit 370km und 11500hm


----------



## Delgado (6. Oktober 2004)

@ All

Möchte am Samstag (09.10.2004) eine schöne Runde ab Altenberg (Schöllerhof) anbieten.

Start um 11:00 Uhr.

Schöllerhof ---> Dhünntalsperrenmauer -----> Dabringhausen Stumpf ---> Eifgental ----> Altenberg.

Länge ca. 35-40 km.

Versuche immer einen hohen Trailanteil einzubauen.

Bitte um zahlreiche Anmeldungen ---> http://www.mtb-news.de/fahrgemeinschaft/fgdetail.php?treffID=2530


Gruß Delgado


----------



## mikkael (6. Oktober 2004)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte um zahlreiche Anmeldungen ---> http://www.mtb-news.de/fahrgemeinschaft/fgdetail.php?treffID=2530


@delgado
wenn ich richtig gesund bin, bin ich auf jeden fall dabei! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## GuidoM (7. Oktober 2004)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Möchte am Samstag (09.10.2004) eine schöne Runde ab Altenberg (Schöllerhof) anbieten.
> Gruß Delgado



Hallo,

vielleicht könntest du den Startplatz etwas genauer beschreiben, da der Routenplaner zum Thema Schöllerhof keine Angaben hat. Ich werde sehen, ob ich mein Rad heute oder morgen fit gekomme und dann bin ich bei gutem Wetter auch dabei. Hoher Trailanteil hört sich super an   

Gruß Guido


----------



## Delgado (7. Oktober 2004)

GuidoM schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> vielleicht könntest du den Startplatz etwas genauer beschreiben, da der Routenplaner zum Thema Schöllerhof keine Angaben hat. Ich werde sehen, ob ich mein Rad heute oder morgen fit gekomme und dann bin ich bei gutem Wetter auch dabei. Hoher Trailanteil hört sich super an
> 
> Gruß Guido



@GuidoM

Sorry, hatte vorausgesetzt, dass der besagte Parkplatz mitlerweile bekannt ist.

Also für den Routenplaner: Ab 51519 Odenthal der L310 Richtung Altenberg folgen. Altenberg und den zugehörigen Dom links liegenlassen und der L101 Richtung Wermelskirchen-Dabringhausen folgen. Nach 1,xx km (ab Dom) rechts auf den Parkplatz (Schöllerhof) einbiegen.

@ mikkael 

Super, dass Du mitmachst.

Gruß Delgado


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (7. Oktober 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

damit Ihr auch zueinander findet:





Mit einem Klick kommt Ihr auf die Bildansicht.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## GuidoM (7. Oktober 2004)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> @GuidoM
> 
> Also für den Routenplaner: Ab 51519 Odenthal der L310 Richtung Altenberg folgen. Altenberg und den zugehörigen Dom links liegenlassen und der L101 Richtung Wermelskirchen-Dabringhausen folgen. Nach 1,xx km (ab Dom) rechts auf den Parkplatz (Schöllerhof) einbiegen.
> Gruß Delgado



Super, dank dir!

Gruß Guido

P.S.: Auch dir Hardy (habs gerade gesehen)


----------



## juchhu (7. Oktober 2004)

Tach zusammen,

ist in der letzten Zeit ein wenig still um mich geworden.  

Tja, die 'böse' Arbeit, keine Zeit zum Biken.  

Also, Grund des Postings ist die Einladung zur 2. (offiziellen  ) Nightridingtour.

Die Tour findet am Dienstag , den 12.10.2004, um 18:45 Uhr Sammelzeit auf dem bekannten Parkplatz des Technologieparks Begrisch Gladbach Moitzfeld ihren Anfang. Geplant sind ca. 2.5 Stunden mit ca. 30 km und ca. 400 hm. Wir werden in nördliche Richtung fahren und werden in der Hardt die Gegend 'unsicher' machen. Der Singletrailanteil ist diesmal deutlich höher (ca. 50%), normale Waldwege (ca. 25%) und echte Forstautobahnen (ca. 25%). Durch die Geländebeschaffenheit und Dunkelheit sollte das Durchschnittstempo nicht wesentlich über 10 km/h liegen. Also eher der Charakter einer 'Afterworkbikeparty'  als einer 'Race'-Veranstaltung. Wir werden zwei Panoramaspots anfahren, den ersten nach etwa 2 Stunden und den zweiten Spot auf dem Rückweg zum Treffpunkt, der über Siedlungsstraßen führen wird (ca. 1 km ).

Weitere Infos guckst Du hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/fahrgemeinschaft/fgdetail.php?treffID=2338

Achtung: Diese Nightridetour ist nicht für Anfänger oder Biker mit geringem Fahrtechnikkönnen geeignet. Interessenten sollten zu der StVO-Beleuchtung mindestens eine entsprechende stärker Beleuchtung mitführen (Helmlampe empfohlen). Ein Teil der Singletrails haben Fahrbreiten von 30-50cm bei überdurchschnittlichem Niveau (d.h. sie sind nicht schwierig, aber eben auch keine normalen Waldwege). StVO-Beleuchtung ist aus meiner Erfahrung nicht ausreichend.

VG Martin

PS:

Ich behalte mir vor, die Tour kurzfristig abzusagen, sollte das Wetter ab Wochenende regnerisch werden, da bei nassem bzw. aufgeweichtem Boden die Streckenführung bei Dunkelheit und unangepasster Geschwindigkeit schwierig bzw. gefährlich werden kann.


----------



## Manni (7. Oktober 2004)

So, da ich dieses Wochenende wahrscheinlich keine Zeit zum Biken habe biete ich für nächste Woche Mittwoch wieder ne kleine Runde ab Opladen an.

@ Marco Lev: Wann würde es dir denn am Besten passen? 17 Uhr oder 17:30 ?



Wenn das Wetter nächsten Samstag oder Sonntag ähnlich gut ist wie heute, biete ich eine schöne Tour rund um Remscheid an.
Treffpunkt wäre der Parkplatz Lehmkuhle, das ist in der Nähe von Schloß Burg. Sind ca 35km bei 800hm. Besteht da Bedarf?
Weil ich meine Gabel zur Wartung beim großen Manitou habe werde ich mit einem Handycap starten: Uraltes Starrbike


----------



## Delgado (7. Oktober 2004)

.... mit einem Handycap starten: Uraltes Starrbike  [/QUOTE]


@ Manni

Ist doch kein Handicap. Fahre selber nur sowas.

Gruß Delgado


----------



## JürgenK (7. Oktober 2004)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> ...Wenn das Wetter nächsten Samstag oder Sonntag ähnlich gut ist wie heute, biete ich eine schöne Tour rund um Remscheid an.
> Treffpunkt wäre der Parkplatz Lehmkuhle, das ist in der Nähe von Schloß Burg. Sind ca 35km bei 800hm. *Besteht da Bedarf?*




Ja!

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (7. Oktober 2004)

so, bei der heutigen awt sind mitgefahren:

willibike, mrgoodguy, tom99 und meine wenigkeit. mrgoodguy hat noch einiges an kraft, kondition und fahrtechnik vor sich, aber für einen zweiten versuch war es schonmal nicht schlecht   

für die statistik: die drei habe ich nach 20 km und 480hm wieder am parkplatz abgeliefert und habe mich dann selbst noch weitere 10 km und 250hm verausgabt, ich war irgendwie noch nicht ausgelastet    es wurde dann doch recht schnell dunkel, hat aber gerade noch so gepasst   

ne schöne jroß
lars


----------



## Marco_Lev (7. Oktober 2004)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> @ Marco Lev: Wann würde es dir denn am Besten passen? 17 Uhr oder 17:30 ?



17uhr geht klar. wir können aber auch 17:30uhr starten, vielleicht kommen wir dann in den genuss und können unsere funzeln nochmal ausgiebig testen. könnte dir dann auch die 24° irc mitbringen.

gruß marco


----------



## Delgado (8. Oktober 2004)

@ Feierabendbiker

Werde heute etwas früher Feierabend machen und mal die Gegend um den Altenberger Dom, Dhünntalsperre und Eifgenbachtal unsicher machen.

Kommt jemand mit?

Starte so gegen 13:00 - 13:30 ab Parkplatz Schöllerhof.

Gruß Delgado


----------



## MTB-Kao (8. Oktober 2004)

@delgado
um 13 uhr sitze ich gerade zur mittagspause in der kantine. morgen kann ich leider auch nicht, sonst steigt mir meine freundin auf's dach   

dir/euch aber viel spaß


----------



## GuidoM (8. Oktober 2004)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> @ Feierabendbiker
> 
> Werde heute etwas früher Feierabend machen und mal die Gegend um den Altenberger Dom, Dhünntalsperre und Eifgenbachtal unsicher machen.
> 
> ...



Also heute schaffe ich nicht. Ich hab mich aber für morgen eingetragen in der Hoffnung, dass es noch mehr werden. Das Wetter soll ja mitspielen. 
Also: Eintragen, los los!

Gruß Guido


----------



## kitesun (8. Oktober 2004)

würde ja gerne mitfahren, aber Rahmen und Gabel sind noch nicht zurück  

Bin langsam auf Entzug

Frank


----------



## Manni (8. Oktober 2004)

So, für Mittwoch 17:00Uhr ist eine Feierabendrunde eingestellt. Nix besonderes.
Von Opladen geht es los auf Trails an der Wupper lang zur Wietsche Mühle. Dann bergann und auf einem versteckten Trail bergab. An einem Bach entlang fahren wir auf Schotter weiter und über trails in die Wupperberge. Schließlich an der Wupper entlang zurück. LIcht ist erforderlich, der Rückweg im dunkeln ist aber ein recht breiter Schotterweg.

35km ca 500hm 2 Stunden Fahrzeit


----------



## Marco_Lev (8. Oktober 2004)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> So, für Mittwoch 17:00Uhr ist eine Feierabendrunde eingestellt. Nix besonderes.
> Von Opladen geht es los auf Trails an der Wupper lang zur Wietsche Mühle. Dann bergann und auf einem versteckten Trail bergab. An einem Bach entlang fahren wir auf Schotter weiter und über trails in die Wupperberge. Schließlich an der Wupper entlang zurück. LIcht ist erforderlich, der Rückweg im dunkeln ist aber ein recht breiter Schotterweg.
> 
> 35km ca 500hm 2 Stunden Fahrzeit



bestens manni!!!
wie siehts mir der birne aus? soll ich dir die mitbringen?

gruß 
marco


----------



## toka99 (8. Oktober 2004)

Hi MTB-Kao und alle Biker,

danke nochmal für die echt gut geführte Feierabend-Tour duch Burscheid und Umgebung.  Das gilt auch für willibike, der auch hätte schneller fahren können.  
Ich konnt ne Menge mitnehmen.   
Vielleicht denke ich wirklich über eine Umtaufe nach (tom99)   
Ob ich die Tour direkt alleine wieder zusammenbekomme bezweifel ich, man kann es ja bei Gelegenheit nochmal vertiefen.
Hut ab für die Zeit, die Du für das Schlauchwechseln an deinem Bike benötigst hast. 
Bis dann mal
toka99


----------



## mikkael (8. Oktober 2004)

Tja, die beste Vorbereitung für den Winterpokal durch kurze und knackige Feierabendrunden: Leckere Last-Minute-Feierabendrunde für schnell Entschlossene! für heute Abend!
Alles fahrbar bis es dunkel wird!



 

 

VG Mikkael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrGoodGuy (8. Oktober 2004)

hi @ mtb-kao und die beiden mitfahrer,
ich wollte mich auch noch bedanken für die hilfreichen instruktionen und für die (schiebebedingten) wartezeiten, die bergab häufiger auftraten als bergauf   
aber den berg an der jh packe ich auch noch mal!
sg vom mrgoodguy


----------



## Manni (8. Oktober 2004)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> bestens manni!!!
> wie siehts mir der birne aus? soll ich dir die mitbringen?
> 
> gruß
> marco



Jup das wäre nett, bin mal gespannt ob man nen Unterschied merkt.

Gruß Manni


----------



## mikkael (8. Oktober 2004)

@delgado
ich werde es morgen nicht schaffen, Michael  
Ich muss arbeiten, mein Bike vom Händler holen und mich dadurch von dem schönen Carbon-Trek endgültig verabschieden. 

@all
Mit Enrgy haben wir heute Abend eine knackige Feierabendrunde in Gerresheimer-Achterbahn äähm, -Höhen gedreht. Es war -wie angekündigt- 'alles fahrbar' bis Dunkelheit, gaaanz im Sinne des 'Erfinders' 
 

Die Daten für die Statistik hat Volker. 

Unsere Homepage nimmt langsam Gestalt an.. 

VG Mikkael


----------



## zippi (8. Oktober 2004)

Heute kam mir so eine lustige Idee. Hat wohl mit der zunehmenden Dunkelheit und Kälte der Jahreszeit zu tun.  
Wir verstehen uns doch eigentlich alle ganz toll und im Großen und Ganzen haben wir uns alle doch sehr lieb  .

Sollen wir nicht, wie in jedem Club so üblich, mal ein Weihnachtessen ins Auge fassen? Ich meine, man trifft sich in einem Restaurant und speist zusammen. Vielleicht auch mit Wichteln


----------



## Enrgy (8. Oktober 2004)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> ...Vielleicht auch mit Wichteln




   

Die WBTSler haben glaub ich mal sowas angesprochen, da sollte dann jeder was mitbringen, was er schon immer loswerden wollte...
Machen wir das dann bikebezogen? Hätte zB. aus jüngster Zeit ne Menge kaputter Schläuche. Manche halten sogar die Luft noch für 1 Tour und gehen dann beim Aufpumpen vor der nächsten Tour vollends kaputt. Tja, wenn das Gewicht der Flicken das des Schlauchs übersteigt, sollte man mal an neue denken...
Hab auch noch abgefahrene Bremsbeläge, Reifen, Ketten, Kassetten, ungewaschene Klamotten etc usw  

Hab die Daten unserer Last Minute Tour grad nicht greifbar, werds aber natürlich nachliefern. Es waren tolle Trails heute dabei, und der Puls ging rauf und runter wie beim Zirkeltraining.


----------



## GuidoM (9. Oktober 2004)

@Enrgy
Das ist dann aber Schrott-Wichteln
Normales Wichteln ist normales beschenken!

Ich bin aber auch eher für Schrottwichteln   

Gruß Guido


----------



## Manni (9. Oktober 2004)

So,
da ich bei diesem schönen Wochenende garnicht zum Biken komme   hab ich schonmal nächsten Samstag eine Tour reingestellt, wie angekündigt Rund um Remscheid. 
Start ist hinter Schloss Burg am Parkplatz Lehmkuhle.
Den findet ihr wie folgt:
Von der A1 auf der Abfahrt Schloss Burg ab und immer Richtung Schloss. Auf der Landstraße an Schloss Burg vorbei ins Tal fahren und unten an der Kreuzung rechts abbiegen. Nach wenigen Metern links auf die L157 abbiegen. Richtung Remscheid Westhausen oder Solingen. Der Parkplatz ist nach ca 1km auf der linken Seite, an einer Bushaltestelle!
Treffpunkt ist 11 Uhr. Kann aber auf Wunsch noch was verändert werden solange sich niemand angemeldet hat. 

Zur Tour:
Wir starten am Parkplatz und es folgt gemütliches einrollen zur Müngstner Brücke. Dann geht es auf schönen Trails den Morsbach hinauf bis Gerstau. Dann weiter über Grüne und Farrenbracken zur Eschbachsperre und am Eschbach zurück zum Ausgangspunkt. 
35km 800hm  3 Stunden Fahrzeit, bei Pannen eventuell mehr.


----------



## Enrgy (9. Oktober 2004)

@ manni

wie siehts denn aus mit unserem Team für den WP? Die Namesfindung scheint ja abgeschlossen zu sein, willst du die Anmeldung an XCRacer schicken oder soll ich das machen?

Zur Erinnerung: Team Feierabendbiker bestehend aus Manni, Hardy_aus_K, Mikkael, Zippi und Enrgy. Zugangsvorraussetzung waren nicht rasierte Beine...  

Ein Aufruf an die anderen hier im Lokalforum: gründet doch noch ein Team, dann gibts noch ne threadinterne Wertung, Team I gegen Team II oder so. 

Gruß Volker


----------



## Manni (9. Oktober 2004)

Ist schon erledigt,
zippi hatte mir gestern zugesagt. Muß man sich eigentlich nochmal einzeln anmelden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (9. Oktober 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> ..Ein Aufruf an die anderen hier im Lokalforum: gründet doch noch ein Team, dann gibts noch ne threadinterne Wertung, Team I gegen Team II oder so.


Jau! Das zweite Team kann man *Team Juchhu* nennen, hierfür gibt's sogar passende *Trikots*, sogar das passende *'Singletrack'-Bier* (für leidenschaftliche Bierliebhaber wie Martin )!!!



 

 
Sponsoren? Null Problemo! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## zippi (9. Oktober 2004)

EnrgyZur Erinnerung: Team Feierabendbiker bestehend aus Manni schrieb:


> Oh Gott! Wo ich doch gerade Haarausfall habe


----------



## zippi (9. Oktober 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Machen wir das dann bikebezogen?



Selbstverständlich bikebezogen! Also, wenn einer seine XTR nicht mehr braucht..........  Aber schön einpacken wenigstens! 

Mensch Manni, wieso immer so früh? Da klappt's bei mir nie. Immer nur ab 1-2 Uhr. Kann aber am Samstag eh nicht. Muß 4 Bäume fällen.

Wie sieht's morgen Nachmittag aus? Volker und ich wollten ein Ründchen drehen. Noch einer Lust?


----------



## mikkael (9. Oktober 2004)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht's morgen Nachmittag aus? Volker und ich wollten ein Ründchen drehen. Noch einer Lust?


Wann, wo, wie?? 

VG Mikkael


----------



## Enrgy (9. Oktober 2004)

@ mikkael

Hab mir grad ne Runde ausgedacht. Wipperaue-Widdert-Pfaffenberg (nicht die Steilabfahrt)-Richtung Müngsten-zurück nach Glüder-Lukasweg-Wipperaue

Beschreibung für zippi als Insider:
Mustang-BMX-Pfaffenberg umrunden (ganz alten DH)-Denkmal-Tierheim-Glüder rückwärts-Leidetrail-Rüden-zurück

Denke mal so spätestens 14 Uhr Wipperaue, Parken dürfte aber morgen nachmittag dort schwierig werden wegen Spaziergängern.
Wer will, kann auch um 13.45Uhr am Friedhof Kapeller Weg sein (Anfahrt in meinem Album) Sind dann noch ca. 4km Teer bis zur Wipperaue.


Ich stell mal nen Termin rein.


Gruß enrgy


----------



## mikkael (9. Oktober 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Denke mal so spätestens 14 Uhr Wipperaue, Parken dürfte aber morgen nachmittag dort schwierig werden wegen Spaziergängern.
> Wer will, kann auch um 13.45Uhr am Friedhof Kapeller Weg sein (Anfahrt in meinem Album) Sind dann noch ca. 4km Teer bis zur Wipperaue.



Ok, 14.00 Uhr Wipperaue gebongt, unten an der Brücke (Also, dort wo wir uns zuletzt bei der Feierabendrunde getroffen haben, nach der Brücke links??)

VG Mikkael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (9. Oktober 2004)

@ mikkael

Ja genau. Nur ist es evtl. sehr voll dort wg. gutem Wetter und alle wollen spazierengehen, kommen aber mit dem Auto. Daher meine Idee mit dem Treff am Friedhof. Kannst es dir ja überlegen. Dann ist die Warmfahrphase auch länger  

Gruß Volker


----------



## Manni (10. Oktober 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> @ mikkael
> 
> Ja genau. Nur ist es evtl. sehr voll dort wg. gutem Wetter und alle wollen spazierengehen, kommen aber mit dem Auto. Daher meine Idee mit dem Treff am Friedhof. Kannst es dir ja überlegen. Dann ist die Warmfahrphase auch länger
> 
> Gruß Volker



Ihr seid zu beneiden, aber ich muß auf eine Hochzeit


----------



## zippi (10. Oktober 2004)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr seid zu beneiden, aber ich muß auf eine Hochzeit



Wenn's deine eigene ist, sind wir wirklich zu beneiden   !


----------



## zippi (10. Oktober 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> @ mikkael
> 
> Hab mir grad ne Runde ausgedacht. Wipperaue-Widdert-Pfaffenberg (nicht die Steilabfahrt)-Richtung Müngsten-zurück nach Glüder-Lukasweg-Wipperaue
> 
> Gruß enrgy



Nu gut!

Müngsten-Runde wär natürlich auch net schlecht!


----------



## toka99 (10. Oktober 2004)

Tach Gemeinde,

tja, da ich das zeitlich nicht packe, werde ich alleine auf den Trails hecheln.
Wipperaue klingt nicht verkehrt. Schauen wir mal, was mein Knie hergibt.
Viel Spaß bei Eurem Ritt   

Gruß toka99


----------



## juchhu (10. Oktober 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Jau! Das zweite Team kann man *Team Juchhu* nennen, hierfür gibt's sogar passende *Trikots*, sogar das passende *'Singletrack'-Bier* (für leidenschaftliche Bierliebhaber wie Martin )!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aber hallo,

hast 'nen Clown verschluckt? Der war ja echt nicht schlecht! 

Zum einen den verzweifelten Versuch zu starten, mich zu einer winterkonditionsfördernden Teambildung zu motivieren (wo ich bestensfalls ein bisschen Ahnung von theoretischer Fahrtechnik habe )  und dann noch mit der Aussicht auf einem Biersponsor   .

Also liebe Freunde, das wird nix mit dem Juchhu-Winterteam. 

Apropo Singletrack / Singletrail:

Wenn das Wetter so bleibt, und bisher sieht es danach aus:

Wird's am Dienstag etwas schwieriger. Denn die erste Nightridingtour war mir ehrlich gesagt (obwohl ich Anfänger ausgeschlossen hatte) zu einfach, und mit definitiv viel zuviel Forstautobahnanteil.

Das wird am Dienstag anders sein. Ich hoffe, einen Singletrailanteil von 70%-80% zu erreichen. Nicht mitgerechnet habe ich den kurzen An- und Abfahrtsweg über Straße zu unserem Nightriding-Einsatzgebiet . 

Da die Singletrails auch bei Helligkeit schon einige Aufmerksamkeit erfordern  , sind eine (sehr) gute Beleuchtung (bitte auch funktionierendes Rücklicht nicht vergessen!!!) und eine vorausschauende Fahrweise (Helmlampe ist dabei sehr hilfreich) sowie angepasste Geschwindigkeit Grundvoraussetzungen für unfallfreies Fahren.

Will sagen: Die Einstufung in der Fahrgemeinschaftsliste Tempo = mittel und Schwierigkeitsgrad = mittel sind im Bereich Tempo eher als mittel- und bei Schwierigkeit eher als mittel+ (und je nach Können bzw. Nichtkönnen vieleicht sogar schwer).

D.h. die 2. (offizielle) Nightridingtour wird kürzer und heftiger werden.

Denn ich habe keine Kosten und Mühen gescheut, um aus meinem 'Hausrevier' noch einige (auch noch mir) unbekannte Singletrails 'herauszuholen/-finden'.

Bitte überprüft nochmal die Eure Einträge in der nachfolgenden URL:

http://www.mtb-news.de/fahrgemeinschaft/fgdetail.php?treffID=2338

Da ich die Eintragung des 1. offiziellen Nightridingtermins vom 21.09.2004 überschrieben bzw. geändert (also eben nicht neuangelegt) habe, hat die Forumssoftware die Meldung der alten Teilnehmer übernommen. Also bitte nochmal kontrollieren, ob Ihr wirklich dabei sein wollt. Aber Achtung: Wer 19:00 Uhr nicht abfahrtbereit ist, fährt nicht mit. Auch wegen des o.g. Umstandes werde ich nicht auf 'Nachkömmlinge' warten.

Auf trockenes Wetter am Dienstag  

VG Martin


----------



## talybont (10. Oktober 2004)

Hallo juchhu,

mach sie fertig  . Übelste Singletrails gepaart mit umgestürtzten Bäumen kommen nachts bestimmt gut!  
Spass beiseite, Singletrails mit Kehren ohne Helmlampe sind ziemlich heftig. Da sieht keiner wo er hinfährt!
Mir persönlich wäre das mittlerweile wahrscheinlich egal, nachdem ich in Südtirol Trails gefahren bin, wo unser Bikeguide und die Anderen geschoben haben. Dafür habe ich auch zweimal den Hasso gemacht, auf 500 m. Das erste Mal mit der Hose an der Sattelnase verheddert und nicht mehr nach hinten gekommen. Das zweite Mal mit dem Lenker in einer Latschenkiefer steckengeblieben und über den Lenker geflogen. Resultat, linkes Knie und Schienbein etwas lädiert und Hose ein wenig zerfranst. Und ein kleiner Minischock, da ich einem dicken Stein ausweichen musste, der meinen Kopf magisch angezogen hat. Wen es interessiert, es war am Col di Loggia zwischen Limojoch und St. Kassian. Dagegen sind sogar steile Treppen ein Witz. Einen Psychoonkel brauche ich also nicht  .

MfG,
Armin


----------



## zippi (10. Oktober 2004)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> !
> Mir persönlich wäre das mittlerweile wahrscheinlich egal, nachdem ich in Südtirol Trails gefahren bin, wo unser Bikeguide und die Anderen geschoben haben. Dafür habe ich auch zweimal den Hasso gemacht, auf 500 m.Armin



Aber Du bist weitergefahren als einziger, oder was?


----------



## zippi (10. Oktober 2004)

Hi Mikka, Hi Völki!
War ne extraschöne Frühherbst-Tour heute. Bin gespannt auf Mikkas Auswertung des Höhenmessers, bzw. Abgleich mit Volkers langjährigen Tourenaufzeichnungen. Mann gegen Maschine! Aber denkt dran, ich hab 10 km mehr!

Fotos schaffe ich heute nicht mehr, weil mein Weib den PC blockiert! 

Homepage hab ich mir gerade angeguckt. Die tuntigen Bullen.  Ohwei!


----------



## mikkael (10. Oktober 2004)

Halli hallo,
für mich war es heute eine der schönsten Runden der Saison: Herrliches Herbstwetter à la Indian Summer, super Sonnenschein, tolle Trails und Abfahrten. Einen besseren Abschied in den Urlaub hätt' ich mir wirklich nicht denken können.

*Die Bilder*






Mehr Bilder hier

*Die GPS-Daten*
Dabei waren enrgy, zippi und ich
Tages-km: 39.91 km
Fahrtzeit (netto): 2:47 Std.
AVS: 14.3 km/h
Höhenmeter: 902

*Weitere Highlights - Die Videos
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* (_Alle Filme Quicktime* MPEG4_)
1. Enrgys 'Alles fahrbar Herbst-Special'  - Director's Cut (6,7 MB)
2. Mikkaels 'Wurzeltrail-Waltz' (_Szene nachgestellt_; 6,2 MB)
3. Zippi meets Northshore  (4 MB)
4. Volker liebt sein Cannondale  (5,3 MB)

Die anderen Filme werde ich in Kürze zusammenstellen. Es gibt einige im ASF-Format (Windows Media Player), die ich nicht auf'm Server stellen kann. Morgen weiss ich mehr.

Das war übrigens meine letzte bergische Runde vor dem Urlaub, ab Donnerstag zählen nur die Höhenmeter in Moab!  Das Angebot steht: Wer eine Postkarte aus Moab erhalten will, soll mir  die Postadresse zur Verfügung stellen, wenn möglich bis Mittwoch! 

VG Mikkael


*Hinweis: Für die beste Darstellung wird Apple Quicktime 6 benötigt, es ist kostenlos!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (11. Oktober 2004)

ich bin gestern mal mit den radlerfruen.den gefahren und musste feststellen das es auch mit dem rad nicht weit ins bergische land ist. nachdem ich zigmal an der könenmühle vorbei gefahren bin haben wir dort diesmal rast gemacht, die pfannkuchen sind echt klasse    

profil gibt es hier 

@manni
ich hoffe das ich es am mittwoch schaffe.

@mikkael
schönen urlaub


----------



## hardy_aus_k (11. Oktober 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

wenn ich alles richtig verstanden habe, fängt der Winterpokal am 01.11.2004 an. Da der 01.11.2004 ein Feiertag ist, könnten wir doch direkt am ersten Tag des Winterpokals kräftig Punkte sammeln.

Mein Vorschlag wäre es, dass wir Nachmittags eine nette Tour fahren und danach die Saison gemeinsam abschliessen (greife damit Vorschlag von *zippi* auf). Wenn Ihr Lust habt, können wir die Sache gerne bei mir stattfinden lassen. Ablauf könnte wie folgt sein:


Tour durch den Kölner Norden und Westen (ca. 50-60 Kilometer auf befestigten Wegen, deshalb relativ wetterunabhängig)


Säubern von Bike und Fahrer


Backen des Zwiebelkuchens


Verspeisen des Zwiebelkuchen und des Federweissen

Gruß
Hardy

P.S.:

Die Feierabendrundenstatistik soll auch diese Woche nicht fehlen:

1. Enrgy / 20070 / 15 Runden  /  503 Kilometer  /  10010 Höhenmeter
2. Mikkael / 20020 / 16 Runden  /  521 Kilometer  /  9600 Höhenmeter
3. Blake69 / 14800 / 13 Runden  /  391 Kilometer  /  6980 Höhenmeter
4. Kitesun / 12790 / 12 Runden  /  365 Kilometer  /  5490 Höhenmeter
5. Manni / 12420 / 10 Runden  /  351 Kilometer  /  5400 Höhenmeter
6. Mtb-Kao / 11460 / 9 Runden  /  292 Kilometer  /  5620 Höhenmeter
7. JürgenK / 9000 / 7 Runden  /  233 Kilometer  /  4340 Höhenmeter
8. Racetec1 / 8860 / 8 Runden  /  253 Kilometer  /  3800 Höhenmeter
9. Marco W. / 8610 / 7 Runden  /  234 Kilometer  /  3930 Höhenmeter
10. Talybont / 8320 / 7 Runden  /  200 Kilometer  /  4320 Höhenmeter

11. Franky-x / 7570 / 7 Runden  /  201 Kilometer  /  3550 Höhenmeter
12. On any sunday / 7360 / 6 Runden  /  217 Kilometer  /  3020 Höhenmeter
13. Zippi / 7300 / 5 Runden  /  189 Kilometer  /  3520 Höhenmeter
14. Handlampe / 7200 / 6 Runden  /  162 Kilometer  /  3960 Höhenmeter
15. Marco_lev / 6120 / 6 Runden  /  176 Kilometer  /  2600 Höhenmeter
16. Gonzo63 / 5350 / 5 Runden  /  150 Kilometer  /  2350 Höhenmeter
17. [email protected] / 5340 / 4 Runden  /  144 Kilometer  /  2460 Höhenmeter
18. FranG / 4990 / 4 Runden  /  146 Kilometer  /  2070 Höhenmeter
19. Stahlgabi / 4930 / 4 Runden  /  139 Kilometer  /  2150 Höhenmeter
20. Spiridon64 / 4220 / 3 Runden  /  121 Kilometer  /  1800 Höhenmeter

21. Schnucki / 4120 / 3 Runden  /  105 Kilometer  /  2020 Höhenmeter
22. Kölnerin / 4100 / 5 Runden  /  117 Kilometer  /  1760 Höhenmeter
23. Daywalker74 / 3970 / 3 Runden  /  83 Kilometer  /  2310 Höhenmeter
24. Lüni / 3970 / 3 Runden  /  83 Kilometer  /  2310 Höhenmeter
25. Juchhu / 3780 / 4 Runden  /  109 Kilometer  /  1600 Höhenmeter
26. GuidoM / 3290 / 3 Runden  /  87 Kilometer  /  1550 Höhenmeter
27. Zachi / 3080 / 3 Runden  /  88 Kilometer  /  1320 Höhenmeter
28. TomCanyon / 3080 / 3 Runden  /  88 Kilometer  /  1320 Höhenmeter
29. Bike-ndorf / 3050 / 3 Runden  /  86 Kilometer  /  1330 Höhenmeter
30. Die Wade / 3040 / 3 Runden  /  73 Kilometer  /  1580 Höhenmeter


----------



## Enrgy (11. Oktober 2004)

So, bevor ich noch Ärger kriege, hier die Daten unserer Last-Minute-Feierabendrunde durch den Grafenberger Wald letzten Freitag 08.10.04:

13,20km, 318Hm, 11,9 Schnitt

Mit dabei waren Mikkael und enrgy.

Die Fotos unserer gestrigen Indian [email protected] Runde muß ich noch etwas verkleinern, dann stell ich sie in mein Album.

Gruß Volker


----------



## juchhu (11. Oktober 2004)

Tach zusammen,

noch etwas mehr als 24 Stunden bis zur 2. (offiziellen) Nightridingtour.

Mit mir haben sich derzeit 10 TeilnehmerInnen gemeldet. Das halte ich - trotz der verschärften Anforderung - für viel. Bitte nicht im Sinne von zuviel, aber auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich jetzt nerve,

überprüft nochmal die Eure Einträge in der nachfolgenden URL:

http://www.mtb-news.de/fahrgemeinsc...hp?treffID=2338

Da ich die Eintragung des 1. offiziellen Nightridingtermins vom 21.09.2004 überschrieben bzw. geändert (also eben nicht neu angelegt) habe, hat die Forumssoftware die Meldung der alten Teilnehmer übernommen. Also bitte nochmal kontrollieren, ob Ihr wirklich dabei sein wollt. Wenn nicht, bitte löschen.

Gemeldet sind (Stand 11/10/2004, 16:38 Uhr):

FranG aus Köln (rrh)
Manni aus Leverkusen
juchhu aus Bergisch Gladbach, Moitzfeld
Sil aus Hamburg - Hilden (Rhl.)
Delgado aus Reichshof
talybont aus Königswinter / Hühnerberg
racetec1 aus Köln-Dünnwald
hardy_aus_k aus Köln
Blake69 aus Köln-Ehrenfeld
GuidoM aus Köln

Ich bin schon sehr gespannt, was Ihr zur Streckenführung sagen werdet. Vor allendingen von denen, die bei der 1. offiziellen Nightridingtour dabei waren.

Morgen weiß ich mehr. 

VG Martin


----------



## Manni (11. Oktober 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> noch etwas mehr als 24 Stunden bis zur 2. (offiziellen) Nightridingtour.
> 
> ...




Ich hoffe mal du übertreibst es nicht  

@MTB-Kao: Wenn du willst können wir uns auch etwas später treffen, wenn Marco einverstanden ist.

Gillt übrigens auch für alle die Samstags Interesse haben. Ist alles Verhandlungssache


----------



## zippi (11. Oktober 2004)

So, nu hab ich hier auch mal eine Impression nserer gestrigen Tour. zum Ärgernis aller analog-User


Hier erstmal unser Volker zum Rüden-Denkmal runter:





Und hier weitere Bilder


----------



## MTB-Kao (11. Oktober 2004)

@manni
je länger wir im hellen fahren können desto besser. also später sollte es nicht sein.


----------



## Enrgy (11. Oktober 2004)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> ... zum Ärgernis aller analog-User...



Sowas mußt du immer als ersten Post auf eine 25er Seite setzen (Nr. 1, 26, 51, 76 etc), dann hat man länger was davon   

So, meine Bilder sind nun auch im Album unter

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/5105

zu finden. Hatte keine Lust zum Verkleinern, gelobt sei der heilige St. Upload mit seinen 192kB Aposteln...

Gruß Volker


----------



## Zachi (12. Oktober 2004)

@manni
habe mich auch zu deiner morgigen Tour eingetragen, könnte aber sein, daß ich es nicht nach Opladen schaffe. Arbeite in Burscheid und wohne in Leichlingen, würde dann an der Wietsche einsteigen. Kannst du mir ungefähr sagen, wann ihr da vorbeikommen würdet?

Zachi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GuidoM (12. Oktober 2004)

In der Ausschreibung steht, dass StVO-Beleuchtung Vorschrift ist. Ich finde jedoch meine Rückleuchte nicht.  

Könntet ihr mich dann auf der Straße in die Mitte nehmen    

Gruß Guido


----------



## juchhu (12. Oktober 2004)

GuidoM schrieb:
			
		

> In der Ausschreibung steht, dass StVO-Beleuchtung Vorschrift ist. Ich finde jedoch meine Rückleuchte nicht.
> 
> Könntet ihr mich dann auf der Straße in die Mitte nehmen
> 
> Gruß Guido


Tach,

ich weiß, dass ich als besserwisserischer Nervenbär 'bekannt' bin, aber die 'Vorschrift' mit der StVO-Beleuchtung - hier Rücklicht - hat nicht nur auf der Straße seinen tieferen Sinn. Da einige Singletrails etwas 'schwieriger' (zumindest im Dunkeln )sind, sollte ein ausreichender Sicherheitsabstand eingehalten werden.  Das kleine rote Rücklicht hilft einfach besser bei der Abstandseinschätzung und bei engeren Kehren .

Da ich in der Fahrgemeinschaftsliste seit mehr als einer Woche auf die StVO-Beleuchtung + 'Beam me up, Scotty'-Zusatzbeleuchtung hinweise, ist der nette Erklärung- bzw. Ausredenfindungsversuch ' Ich finde jedoch meine Rückleuchte nicht. ' gescheitert  .

Bis heute abend, und zwar alle gem. Ausschreibung mit Pflichtausstattung  

VG Martin


----------



## GuidoM (12. Oktober 2004)

Hört sich ja fast so an, als ob du mich nicht dabei haben willst, uns n un nach kleinen ausreden suchst    

  Bitte nimm nich mit

Gruß Guido


----------



## juchhu (12. Oktober 2004)

GuidoM schrieb:
			
		

> Hört sich ja fast so an, als ob du mich nicht dabei haben willst, uns n un nach kleinen ausreden suchst
> 
> Bitte nimm nich mit
> 
> Gruß Guido


Lieber Guido,

ich bin nicht klein, aber gemein  

Da Du ja schon groß bist und hoffentlich mit Helm fährst (jetzt erzähl' mir nicht, DU hast keinen, dann kannst Du es echt vergessen  ), mußt Du Dich auf der Straße in die Reihe einordnen. Im Gelände darfst Du dann den Besenwagen spielen  .

Vom Parkplatz sind es ca. 1,8 km bis zum eigentlichen Tourstartpunkt. Zurück sind es dann ca. 2,4 km, da wir noch einen kleinen Schlenker zu einem Panoramaspot mit Sicht auf Köln machen. Die o.g. Entfernungen werden im öffentlichen Straßenverkehr zurückgelegt, wenn auch weitesgehend auf Siedlungsstraßen in Tempo 30 Zonen.

Ich hoffe, Ihr habt alle eine Dynamo-Beleuchtung dabei, da Ihr ja

a) keine Rennräder fahrt und

b) alle MTBs wohl schwerer als 11 kg sind (spätestens bei Akkuzuladung)

   (Als genetisch bedingter Besseresser, äh - wisser fand ich den jetzt mal wieder echt gut  )

Bis heute Abend

VG Martin

PS:

Wehe dem, der nicht mit einem MTB oder ohne Helm kommt.


----------



## GuidoM (12. Oktober 2004)

Ich deute das mal als Zusage, dass ich auch so mitkommen kann    

Gruß Guido

P.S.: Die sonstige Ausrüstung habe ich parat


----------



## mikkael (12. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Feierabendbiker,

da ich zur Zeit aus 'bekannten' Gründen im 'Dauerurlaubstimmung' bin, denken Hirn und Hormonen nun nur noch in diese Richtung!! 

Kurz und knapp meine Idee: *Feierabendbiken auf La Palma*




Es gibt in der Wintersaison Flüge ab/bis Düsseldorf und Köln, donnerstags und dienstags (Air Berlin, Condor und LTU) und sonntags (ab/bis Düsseldorf mit Aero Flight). Mit ein paar harmlosen Reisebüro-Tricks  hätte ich eventuell gute Aussichten auf stattliche Ermässigungen in der Nebensaison (wie z.B. November/Anfang Dezember oder Januar/Februar), natürlich in begrenzter Anzahl. 

Wenn wir uns terminlich einigen können, wäre dies eine gute Gelegenheit u.a. um Punkte für den Winterpokal zu sammeln. Für Unterkünfte habe ich noch nicht geschaut, aber es gibt so einige Anbieter (http://www.bikenfun.de/) mit guten Infos.

Ich würde das ganze so organisieren wollen, dass es in einem absolut vertretbaren finanziellen Rahmen bleibt, euch nicht so viel Urlaub kostet daher 4 Tage nicht überschreitet, und das ganze selbstverständlich ohne jegliches kommerzielle Interesse.

Das Zielgebiet La Palma habe ich ausschliesslich aufgrund des milden Klima, vieler Trails und natürlich zahlreicher positiven Reise- bzw. Bikeberichten im Forum und in den Zeitschriften ausgesucht, kann aber auch ein anderes sein!

Sollte diese Idee auf Zustimmung stoßen, können wir die weiteren Details in einem anderen Thread abwickeln. 

VG Mikkael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (12. Oktober 2004)

@Mikkael

Wenn die Sache nicht mit meinen Wintersporturlauben kollidiert, bin ich dabei.

Der Winterpokal gehört uns !!!

@GuidoM

Ich bin mal gespannt, was ich vergessen habe einzupacken und was dann dazu führt, dass ich nicht mitfahren darf.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## juchhu (12. Oktober 2004)

GuidoM schrieb:
			
		

> Ich deute das mal als Zusage, dass ich auch so mitkommen kann
> 
> Gruß Guido


Yeap, genau so war's gemein. Also doch nicht so gemein, der kleine Besseresser  



			
				GuidoM schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Die sonstige Ausrüstung habe ich parat


Besser ist das. 

VG Martin

PS:

Lade gerade meine ganzen Akkus. Meinen Spezialakku hab' ich immer noch nicht.  

Dafür hab' ich jetzt wieder eine SUPER BRIGHT XENON HALOGEN Leuchtmittel in meiner Helmlampe. Boah, ist das ein Unterschied zur NORMAL BRIGHT ...

Ich bin schon richtig hippelich. JETZT GEHT'S LOS, JETZT GEHT'S LOS.

Leider doch noch nicht  

Muss noch ein bisschen arbeiten, damit die Kanzlerin mich heute abend raus zum Spielen läßt .


----------



## juchhu (12. Oktober 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Mikkael
> 
> Wenn die Sache nicht mit meinen Wintersporturlauben kollidiert, bin ich dabei.
> 
> ...


*Kleiner Tipp:*

*Lass bloss Dein Crosstreckingrad zuhause!!!*

VG Martin

PS:

Ich will ja nicht unverschämt erscheinen, aber wer ist denn heute abend für das Catering zuständig?  Also ich stehe ja total auf die mediterrane Küche.  Und einen Rotwein dazu wäre auch nicht schlecht.  Aber bitte kein Plastikgeschirr bzw. -besteck.  

Falls noch Hilfe bei der Menüzusammenstellung gewünscht wird, kann ich mit Rezepten aushelfen.


----------



## Handlampe (12. Oktober 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Kurz und knapp meine Idee: *Feierabendbiken auf La Palma*




Das hört sich sehr gut an. Also ich hätte da grosses Interesse dran.


----------



## Enrgy (12. Oktober 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Das hört sich sehr gut an. Also ich hätte da grosses Interesse dran.



Jou, mit de Tomburjers Vulkanbiken auf den Kanaren. Wat brauchen wir da noch Daun, is eh viel zu naß da...


----------



## MTB-Kao (12. Oktober 2004)

mit la palma habe ich schlechte erfahrungen: bin dort das erste mal überhaupt mtb gefahren und wurde sofort mit dem mtb-virus angesteckt     krankengeschichte auf meiner hp. keinen monat nach dem urlaub habe ich mir dann das erste bike gekauft


----------



## juchhu (12. Oktober 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Ich will ja nicht unverschämt erscheinen, aber wer ist denn heute abend für das Catering zuständig?  Also ich stehe ja total auf die mediterrane Küche.  Und einen Rotwein dazu wäre auch nicht schlecht.  Aber bitte kein Plastikgeschirr bzw. -besteck.
> 
> Falls noch Hilfe bei der Menüzusammenstellung gewünscht wird, kann ich mit Rezepten aushelfen.


Bisher keine Antwort.  Das sieht sähr sähr schaleecht auus!  

 Muss ich wohl doch meinen Camelbak mit 'nem Riegel und Wasser befüllen.

Vielleicht sollte ich auch besser Glühwein nehmen, dann wird's halt für mich lustiger, Ihr Spassbremsen, Ihr .  

VG Martin

PS:

Mein Countdown läuft schon ...


----------



## hardy_aus_k (12. Oktober 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

ich habe zumindestens keinen Glühwein besorgt. Beim Nightride nächste Woche in Köln-Roggendorf werde ich wieder welchen mitbringen.

Böse Zungen werden jetzt behaupten, dass ich in meinem aktuell mäßigen konditionellen Zustand mit dem Glühwein nicht die Berge hochkommen würde. Da kann ich nur sagen: recht habt Ihr !

Damit Ihr trotzdem etwas in Stimmung kommt, habe ein paar Texte angefügt.

Gruß
Hardy

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Was die Männer bis heute noch nicht verstanden haben: 

Warum ändern Frauen ständig ihre Meinung? 
Weil das lustiger ist - zumindest für uns! 

Warum haben Männer Angst vor intelligenten Frauen? 
Weil sie mit erheblichen Kommunikationsproblemen rechnen! 

Warum dürfen Frauen Männern nichts glauben? 
Weil Männer selten etwas ernst meinen! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wer versteht schon die Männer: 

Wenn du zärtlich zu ihnen bist, bist du lächerlich. Wenn nicht, bist du unsensibel. 

Wenn du dich nicht schön machst, lässt du dich gehen. Wenn du es tust ist es um mit einem anderen zu flirten. 

Wenn du nicht arbeitest, bist du einfach eine Hausfrau. Wenn du arbeitest (und sogar mehr verdienst als sie) werden sie wütend. 

Wenn sie immer zahlen ist es Ausnutzung. Wenn du immer zahlst fühlen sie sich erniedrigt. 

Wenn du mit ihnen schläfst, bist du eine willige Schlampe. Wenn nicht, behaupten sie, du liebst du sie nicht. 

Wenn sie befördert werden, ist es ihrer Fähigkeiten und Leistungen wegen. Wenn du befördert wirst, ist es weil du mit dem Chef geschlafen hast. 

Wenn sie andere Frauen anschauen, ist es ihre Natur. Wenn du andere Männer anschaust bist du untreu. 

Wenn du mit einem armen Schlucker ausgehst, bist du blöd. Wenn du mit einem Millionär ausgehst, bist du nur am Geld interessiert. 

Wenn sie mit 30 noch nicht verheiratet sind, sind sie begehrte ledige Jungs. Wenn du mit 30 noch nicht verheiratet bist, hast du den Zug verpasst. 

Wenn du schlecht gelaunt bist, bist du ein hysterisches Weib. Wenn sie es sind, arme Kerle!!! Du verstehst sie einfach nicht!!! 
Wenn du hässlich bist, kriegst du Körbe. 

Wenn du hübsch und intelligent bist, haben sie Angst vor dir. Wenn sie fremd gehen und du noch mit ihnen zusammen bist, bist du ein 
vertrauensseliges Schaf. 

Wenn sie fremd gehen und du Schluss machst, bist du intolerant. Wenn sie eine Geliebte haben, ist es weil sie zuhause nicht alles bekommen was sie brauchen. Wenn du einen Geliebten hast bist du eine Nutte!!! 

Wenn sie mit einer jüngeren gehen - Bravo, Bravo, Bravo. Wenn du mit einem jüngeren gehst, ist es weil du es dringend brauchst. 

Wenn sie unausstehlich sind, versteh sie doch, sie hatten einen schlechten Tag. Wenn du unausstehlich bist, hast du gerade deine Tage. 

Männer haben Erfahrung, Frauen eine Vergangenheit. 

Wenn du nicht nach ihnen schaust, sie verwöhnst, ihnen das Essen machst, ihre Kleider und das Haus nicht sauber machst... bist du ein Nichtsnutz. Wenn du alles für sie tust... VERLASSEN SIE DICH WEGEN EINER ANDEREN!!! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Was haben Männer und Hunde gemeinsam? 

1. Beide haben eine unbegründete Angst vorm Staubsauger 

2. Beide sind übermäßig fasziniert vom Schoß einer Frau 

3. Beide mißtrauen dem Briefträger 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Was unterscheidet die Hunde- von der Männerhaltung? 

Der Hund versaut schon mal den Teppich, der Mann das ganze Leben. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wo steht es, wenn ein Mann seine Frau aus dem 6. Stock wirft? In der BILD-Zeitung 

Wo steht es, wenn eine Frau ihren Mann aus dem 6. Stock wirft? In Schöner Wohnen. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Was haben Männer und Bodenfliesen gemeinsam? Legt sie beim ersten Mal richtig flach, und du kannst den Rest deines Lebens auf ihnen herumtrampeln. 

Wie nennt man einen gutaussehenden, intelligenten und sensiblen Mann? Ein Gerücht! 

Wie wäre eine Welt ohne Männer? Voll von glücklichen, fetten Frauen. 

Was haben Wolken und Männer gemeinsam? Wenn sie sich verziehen, kann es noch ein schöner Tag werden. 

Hinter jedem erfolgreichen Mann steht eine starke Frau .... Hinter jeder erfolgreichen Frau stehen mindestens zwei Männer, die das 
verhindern wollen. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Gott: "Adam, ich habe eine gute und eine schlechte Nachricht für dich." Adam: "Ich möchte erst die gute hören!" Gott: "Du sollst ein Gehirn und einen Schwanz bekommen." Adam: "Und die schlechte?" Gott: "Ich gebe Dir nur soviel Blut, daß Du nur das eine oder das andere betreiben kannst!" 

Was sind die Idealmaße eines Mannes? 
90 - 60 - 40 ! 90 Jahre alt, 60 Millionen auf der Bank und 40 Grad Fieber 

Warum feiern wir eigentlich Weihnachten ... 
Es kommt doch jeden Tag vor, dass ein Mann geboren wird, der sich später für Gott hält. 

Harry sagt zu seiner Frau: "Hör mal, das ist interessant, Schatz. Ich habe gerade gelesen, dass einer Studie zufolge Männer durchschnittlich 15.000 Wörter am Tag benutzen - Frauen dagegen fast 30.000. Das dürfte ja wohl endgültig beweisen, dass Frauen mehr reden als Männer." "Überhaupt nicht", sagt seine Frau. "Das beweist nur, dass wir immer alles zweimal sagen müssen, damit ihr es kapiert!" 

Handys sind die einzigen Objekte, bei denen Männer sich streiten, wer das kleinere hat. 

'Mama, stimmt es, dass in einigen Teilen Afrikas die Frauen ihre Männer vor der Ehe nicht kennen?' 'Das ist in jedem Land so, Kleines.' 

Was ist der Beweis dafür, dass Märchen frei erfunden sind? Weil der Prinz immer ein intelligenter, gutaussehender Single ist. 

Kommt ein Mann in die Bücherei: "Ich hätte gern das Buch `Die Überlegenheit des Mannes`. Darauf die Buchhändlerin: "Phantasie und Utopie finden Sie im ersten Stock". 

Warum bekommen alle Neugeborenen einen Klaps auf den Po? Den Intelligenten fällt der Schniedel ab. 

Ein Theologe diskutiert mit einer Architektin. Er: Ich weiss nicht, warum sie sich so aufregen. Der liebe Gott hat doch zuerst den Mann gebaut, und dann erst die Frau. Die Reihenfolge wäre damit doch geregelt! Sie: Ich mache auch immer zuerst eine Skizze. 

Warum parken wir Frauen eigentlich so schlecht ein? Weil 30cm doch nur soviel sind: 

|-------------------------------------| 

Ein Mann sprach zu Gott: "Warum hast Du die Frau so schön gemacht?" "Damit Du sie liebst!" 
"Aber Gott, warum hast Du sie so dumm gemacht?" "Damit sie Dich liebt!" 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mit düsterem Gesicht setzt sich der Hotelgast an den Frühstückstisch und winkt die Kellnerin heran. "Bitte bringen Sie mir zwei Scheiben verkohlten Toast, zwei angebrannte Spiegeleier und einen lauwarmen dünnen Kaffee", sagt er. "Ist das Ihr Ernst?" - "Ja!" Die Kellnerin bringt das Bestellte. "Haben Sie noch einen Wunsch?" - "Ja", brummt der Gast. "Setzen Sie sich doch bitte zu mir an den Tisch und nörgeln an mir herum. Ich habe Heimweh." 

Sie am Frühstückstisch: "Liebling, morgen verreise ich für eine Woche zu meiner Mutter. Kann ich noch irgendetwas für dich tun?" - "Nein, danke, das genügt." 

Eine Ehefrau kommt nach Hause, sagt dem Ehemann: "Ich habe eine gute und eine schlechte Nachricht, welche willst du zuerst hören?" "Na, die gute." "Also, der Airbag hat funktioniert ..." 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Heute lernen wir, wie Frauen Männer abblitzen lassen! 

Er : "Kann ich Dir einen ausgeben ?" 
Sie : "Danke, ich möchte lieber das Geld." 

Er (in der Disco) : "Ganz schön laut hier ..." 
Sie: "Dann halt doch die Fresse !" 

Er : "Stört's Dich, wenn ich rauche ?" 
Sie : "Mich würde es nicht mal stören, wenn Du brennst." 

Er : "Ich bin Fotograf und suche nach einem Gesicht wie Deinem." 
Sie : "Ich bin plastische Chirurgin und suche nach einem Gesicht wie Deinem." 

Er : "Hatten wir nicht mal eine Verabredung? Oder sogar zwei?" 
Sie : "Es muss eine gewesen sein. Ich mache nie denselben Fehler zweimal." 

Er : "Wie kommt es, dass Du so schön bist ?" 
Sie : "Ich hab Deinen Anteil noch dazubekommen." 

Er : "Bei Deinem Gesicht drehen sich sicherlich einige Köpfe nach Dir um." 
Sie : "Bei Deinem Gesicht drehen sich sicherlich einige Mägen um." 

Er : "Ich denke, ich könnte Dich sehr glücklich machen." 
Sie : "Wieso? Gehst Du schon?" 

Er : "Was würdest Du sagen, wenn ich Dich bitten würde, meine Frau zu werden?" 
Sie : "Nichts. Ich kann nicht gleichzeitig reden und lachen." 

Er : "Sollen wir einen guten Film ansehen ?" 
Sie : "Den hab ich schon gesehen." 

Er : "Wo warst Du mein ganzes Leben lang ?" 
Sie : "Auf der Suche nach einem Versteck vor Dir." 

Er : "Ist dieser Platz frei?" 
Sie : "Ja, und dieser auch, wenn Du Dich hinsetzt." 

Er : "Dein Körper ist wie ein Tempel." 
Sie : "Heute ist aber keine Messe." 

Er : "Wenn ich Dich nackt sehen könnte, würde ich glücklich sterben." 
Sie : "Wenn ich Dich nackt sehen würde, würde ich vermutlich vor Lachen sterben." 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## juchhu (12. Oktober 2004)

Uiijujui, da scheint aber einer eine Frustpackung ala XXL bekommen zu haben?!

HE, Schnuckel, lass die Weiber links liegen. Komm lieber recht(zeitig)s zur Nightridingtour. Du weißt doch: Wahre Liebe (und wenn's nur zum MTB ist) gibt's nur unter (im Sinne von inter und nicht etwa intra  ) Männer.

Wenn Du früher kommst , darfst Du auch Dich an meiner Schulter ausweinen   .

Bis nachher.

VG Martin

PS:

Am besten fand ich die hier:

*Er : "Was würdest Du sagen, wenn ich Dich bitten würde, meine Frau zu werden?" 
Sie : "Nichts. Ich kann nicht gleichzeitig reden und lachen." 

Er : "Wenn ich Dich nackt sehen könnte, würde ich glücklich sterben." 
Sie : "Wenn ich Dich nackt sehen würde, würde ich vermutlich vor Lachen sterben." 
*


----------



## hardy_aus_k (12. Oktober 2004)

@Juchhu

Was heisst hier Frust XXL ? Ist es nicht erlaubt, auch mal über sich selbst zu lachen ? Abgesehen davon, bin ich hier schon ein paar Mal unangenehm aufgefallen. Da wollte ich einfach nur für den Ausgleich sorgen.

Die Frauen kann ich nicht mehr links liegen lassen. Es ist das alte Problem mit dem Honig: wenn Du einmal daran geschleckt hast, ...

Mit Deiner Schulter ist sehr lieb gemeint, bitte habe aber Verständnis, dass meine Vorstellung einer Schulter*, an der ich mich ausweinen möchte, anders aussieht  

Gruß
Hardy

P.S.:

Es ist nicht nur die Schulter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (12. Oktober 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Juchhu
> 
> Was heisst hier Frust XXL ? Ist es nicht erlaubt, auch mal über sich selbst zu lachen ? Abgesehen davon, bin ich hier schon ein paar Mal unangenehm aufgefallen. Da wollte ich einfach nur für den Ausgleich sorgen.


Ah, Ausgleich?! Ne, schon klar, Du verstehe ich jetzt echt total was Du so meinst und so. Ist mir jetzt auch ganz so plastisch vor den Augen geworden, was Du so denkst und fühlst und eben so. 



			
				hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Die Frauen kann ich nicht mehr links liegen lassen. Es ist das alte Problem mit dem Honig: wenn Du einmal daran geschleckt hast, ...


Sooo, Honig und Lecken?! Ne, schon klar, Du verstehe ich jetzt echt total was Du so meinst und so. Ist mir jetzt auch ganz so plastisch vor den Augen geworden, was Du so denkst und leckst und eben so. 



			
				hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Deiner Schulter ist sehr lieb gemeint, bitte habe aber Verständnis, dass meine Vorstellung einer Schulter*, an der ich mich ausweinen möchte, anders aussieht


Ach, ist schon schade mit meiner Schulter und so. Ne, schon klar, Du verstehe ich jetzt echt total was Du so meinst und so. Ist mir jetzt auch ganz so plastisch vor den Augen geworden, was Du so denkst und dabei weinst und eben so. 

Sag' mal, und wenn ich als Ausgleich meine Schulter mit Honig bestreichen würde, und Du sie ablecken dürftest???

Nicht, mh, ne, schon klar, Du verstehe ich jetzt echt total was Du so meinst und warum Du nicht willst und so. Ist mir jetzt auch ganz so plastisch vor den Augen geworden, was Du so denkst und fühlst und eben doch andere Sachen lieber magst und so. 



			
				hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Gruß
> Hardy
> 
> P.S.:
> ...


Jetzt wird's übel. Und ich dachte die ganze Zeit, es läg nur an meiner Schulter. Ne, schon klar, Du verstehe ich jetzt echt total ...

 

VG Martin

PS:

Nicht für ungut. Aber wenn Du mal wieder Fragen hast, frag' den Frauenversteher.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (12. Oktober 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ... Frauenversteher ...


Das ist ein Widerspruch in sich !

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## juchhu (12. Oktober 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ein Widerspruch in sich !
> 
> Gruß
> Hardy


Mist, wußte ich doch gleich, dass Du als IT-Profi  dieses Paradoxon erkennen kannst.  

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (12. Oktober 2004)

Tach,

eben hat mir einer bei meiner Hunderunde gesagt, dass nachher, wenn wir fahren, es dunkel sein wird. Diese mir total neue Erkenntnis verunsichert mich nun im zunehmenden Maße. Ich bin mir nicht mehr sicher, ob ich überhaupt noch dabei sein will. Vielleicht kann ja einer mal ein paar aufbauende Worte schreiben, nach dem Motto:

Warum ist es besser, dass Martin trotz einbrechender Dunkelheit und so trotzdem den Bikeguide machen?

VG Martin


----------



## Manni (12. Oktober 2004)

@ Zachi: Ich sag jetzt mal vorsichtig ne kanppe halbe Stunde, kann man aber nicht genau einschätzen. Ich bin die Tour gestern abgefahren aber wenn man zu 6. ist dauerts schonmal länger.  Alleine brauch ich 20 Minuten. 

Es ist aber nicht ganz einfach morgen: Überall liegen Blätter und Zweige ca einen cm hoch  das ist nicht ohne.

Wegen den Wolken wird es auch früher dunkel also nicht das Licht vergessen.


----------



## Zachi (13. Oktober 2004)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> @ Zachi: Ich sag jetzt mal vorsichtig ne kanppe halbe Stunde, kann man aber nicht genau einschätzen. Ich bin die Tour gestern abgefahren aber wenn man zu 6. ist dauerts schonmal länger.  Alleine brauch ich 20 Minuten.QUOTE]
> 
> Sollte ich es heute nicht schaffen, um 17.00 Uhr in Opladen zu sein, werden Tom Canyon und ich spätestens 17.20 Uhr an der Wietsche sein und da auf euch warten.
> Licht haben wir auf jedenfall dabei.
> ...


----------



## hardy_aus_k (13. Oktober 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

die einen schauen nach vorne, die anderen zurück. Aber diesmal lohnt sich das zurückschauen   

Auch wenn ich heute nicht in der Lage wäre, auch nur einen der gefahrenen Singletrails wiederzufinden, hat die ganze Sache gestern richtig Spaß gemacht. Irgendwie werde ich nachwievor das Gefühl nicht los, als wären wir dauernd im Kreis gefahren   

Für den gelungen Nightride möchte ich mich bei unserem Tourguide *Juchhu* bedanken   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## GuidoM (13. Oktober 2004)

Ich schließe mich an. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Da ich aber so konzentriert war, nicht über Wurzeln o.ä. zu fahren, hatte ich kleine Zeit mir über den Weg Gedanken zu machen. War vielleicht auch besser so. 

Das Tempo war gemäßigt, aber nicht langweilig. Vielleicht hätte ich ein etwas dickeres Trikot anziehen sollen, aber nach dem ersten Anstieg war´s dann okay!

Nochmal Danke an Juchu   
Für den Spender der Spekulatius    (ja, is denn scho Weihnachten)

Gruß Guido


----------



## Delgado (13. Oktober 2004)

@talybont

Muss Dir das erste Mal widersprechen. Nightride und Trails schließen sich nicht aus. Lässt sich sogar sehr gut fahren.

@ juchhu

Super Tour gestern. Ganz neue Erfahrung und super Training für's Reaktionsvermögen. Werde das jetzt öfter machen. Feile nur noch an der Position für meine Helmlampe.

@ all

Meine Tour von Samstag ab Schöllerhof würde ich gerne in naher Zukunft wiederholen. Dabei waren Christian, Guido (GuidoM), Michael (o. a. s.), Jan (?) und ich. Dank einer kleinen Zusatzrunde (Dank an Michael) sind wir auf 40 km gekommen (weiß jemand wieviele Höhenmeter). Meine kleine Zugabe am Schluss wurde dankend abgelehnt (Ihr wisst gar nicht was Euch entgangen ist), was mich wundert. Waren wir doch eine sehr homogene Truppe (konditionelles und technisches Leistungsvermögen). Keine besonderen Zwischenfälle, von harmlosen Stürzen (bei denen aber kein Material geschändet wurde) und einem Platten mal abgesehen. Selbst die Teilnehmer die sich mit einer hinderlichen Federgabel durch's Gelände schlugen sind einigermaßen mit gekommen (Insider).   

Langer Rede kurzer Sinn: Mir hat's echt Spaß gemacht.

Gruß Delgado


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GuidoM (13. Oktober 2004)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> @ all
> 
> Meine Tour von Samstag ab Schöllerhof würde ich gerne in naher Zukunft wiederholen. Dabei waren Christian, Guido (GuidoM), Michael (o. a. s.), Jan (?) und ich. Dank einer kleinen Zusatzrunde (Dank an Michael) sind wir auf 40 km gekommen (weiß jemand wieviele Höhenmeter). Meine kleine Zugabe am Schluss wurde dankend abgelehnt (Ihr wisst gar nicht was Euch entgangen ist), was mich wundert. Waren wir doch eine sehr homogene Truppe (konditionelles und technisches Leistungsvermögen). Keine besonderen Zwischenfälle, von harmlosen Stürzen (bei denen aber kein Material geschändet wurde) und einem Platten mal abgesehen. Selbst die Teilnehmer die sich mit einer hinderlichen Federgabel durch's Gelände schlugen sind einigermaßen mit gekommen (Insider).
> 
> ...



Volle Zustimmung.   
Ich habe auf den letzten Metern ein bisschen geschwächelt (lag bestimmt an der Erkältung). Aber hätte ich gewusst, dass nach dem Anstieg Schluss ist, hätte ich doch die Zähne nochmal zusammengebissen. Ansonsten schöne Tour und perfektes Wetter   


Gruß Guido


----------



## juchhu (13. Oktober 2004)

Tach zusammen,

kurze Zusammenfassung der 2. (offiziellen) Nightridingtour. Pünktlich um 19:00 Uhr ging es los. Mit von der Partie waren (in alphabetischer Reihenfolge):

Dirk alias racetec1
Guido alias GuidoM
Hardy alias Hardy_aus_k
Jörg alias Blake69
Manni alias Manni
Martin alias juchhu
Michael alias Delgado
Michael alias on_any_sunday

Zur Verwunderung einiger ging's nicht nach Süden in den Königsforst sondern Richtung Norden in die Hardt. Nach kurzer Anfahrt über Siedlungsstraßen erreichten wir die Waldgrenze. Kurze Orientierung und ab ging's zum Fischweiher über einen schnuckeligen,steilen, leider zu kurzen Wurzeltrail runter. Bis auf mehr oder minder kurze Anfahrten auf Waldwegen sollten dann Singletrails die vornehmliche Grundlage unseres Vorkommens sein  . Und im Dunkeln stellten einzelne Trailabschnitte durchaus schon einige Anforderungen dar. Allerdings waren alle Teilnehmer Dank einer angepassten Geschwindigkeit sehr vorsichtig, sodass keine unfreiwilligen Abgänge verzeichnet werden konnten. Auch wurde Mikkaels Bike-Diving-Revier in Augenschein genommen, aber aufgrund der Dunkelheit und der frischen Außentemperatur nicht in Angriff genommen. 

Bei der Rast am ersten Panoramaspot kam eine gewisse vorweihnachtliche Stimmung auf, als Dirk Spekulatius verteilte. Ich glaube, ich kann hier für die anderen sprechen, wenn ich sage, dass wir den Glühwein schmerzlich vermisst haben. 

Da zu diesem Zeitpunkt nach 2- 2,5 Bruttofahrstunden bei einigen langsam die Akkus schlapp machten. Beschlossen wir in einer Abschlußrunde den zweiten Panoramaspot anzufahren. Obwohl dieser m.M. nach eine besser Sicht bietet, waren jetzt doch die meisten in einer Aufbruchstimmung, um in Richtung Treffpunkt weiterzufahren. Konditionsmäßig war die Tour absolut kein Problem. Allerdings habe ich bei mir schon eine gewisse Ermüdung rein kopfmäßig festgestellt. Dieses radarmäßig Hineinschauen in Dunkelheit ermüdet doch mehr als ich bisher bei meinen kürzeren Nightridetouren festgestellt habe. Liegt wohl auf an dem höherem Singletrailanteil  . 

Fazit: Sehr dunkel, gemütlich und einfach klasse. Keine Pannen und keine Unfälle. Das schreit nach Wiederholgung.

Hier nun die kurze Zusammenfassung der technischen Daten:

Tourlänge: 28,07 km
hm: 580 m (720m)
Gesamtzeit: 3:04:40 h:mm:ss
Zeit in Bewegung: 2:37:53 h:mm:ss
Zeit im Stand: 0:26:47 h:mm:ss
Brutto V-Schnitt: 09,12 km/h
Netto V-Schnitt: 10,67 km/h
V-Max: 35,8 km/h (zumindest meine)
Tiefster Punkt: 106 m NN
Höchster Punkt: 225 m NN

Ansichten und Einsichten zu Karten gibt's hier:

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/4939

Aktuell sind die Bilder mit der Nummerierung 2.

VG Martin


----------



## Manni (13. Oktober 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> kurze Zusammenfassung der 2. (offiziellen) Nightridingtour. Pünktlich um 19:00 Uhr ging es los. Mit von der Partie waren (in alphabetischer Reihenfolge):
> 
> ...




Ja dann dürften die 632hm die mein Ciclo gemessen hat wohl ziemlich genau sein, liegt ja auch genau in der Mitte deiner Daten.
Welche Programme benutzt du, das es da solche Schwankungen gibt?
Ich werde den Tacho heute nochmal auf die Feierabendrunde mitnehmen und dann mit früheren Touren vergleichen. Da wir gestern aber kein Gewittertief hatten wirds schon stimmen.

Meine Samstagstour habe ich in eine Sonntagstour umgewandelt, damit ein Freund von mir, der Samstag zum THW muß mit kann. Eventuell passt das jemandem ja noch.

@Winterpokalteam:
Im Winterpokal threat tobt grade ein Glaubenskrieg um die Sonderpunkte für Touren mit mehreren IBClern. Eigentlich können wir die Punkte ja gut gebrauchen, aber ob es eben fair den anderen gegenüber ist? 
Lest mal selbst.


----------



## juchhu (13. Oktober 2004)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Ja dann dürften die 632hm die mein Ciclo gemessen hat wohl ziemlich genau sein, liegt ja auch genau in der Mitte deiner Daten.
> Welche Programme benutzt du, das es da solche Schwankungen gibt?
> Ich werde den Tacho heute nochmal auf die Feierabendrunde mitnehmen und dann mit früheren Touren vergleichen. Da wir gestern aber kein Gewittertief hatten wirds schon stimmen.
> 
> ...


Hallo Manni,

Grundlage für die Auswertung sind die Trackdaten des GPS-Gerätes GARMIN GEKO 201. Der Modus war NORMAL (statt BATTERIE SPAREN) und die Aufzeichnungsauflösung war MITTEL, d.h. je nach Richtungsänderung werden ca. alle 20-50m ein Trackpunkt u.a. mit Höhenangabe gespeichert. Übertragen werden die Trackdaten in Magicmaps NRW3D 1.5 DVD und dort ausgewertet. Die niedrigere Höhenmetersumme ergibt sich durch eine Schwankungausgleichangabe von 100%, d.h. in mehreren Durchläufen (100 x) werden die Zwischenpunkte interpoliert, dadurch werden Messfehler, kurze Geländesenken bzw. -spitzen 'ausgebügelt'. Die höhere Höhenmetersumme ergibt sich durch die Einstellung Schwankungsausgleich 0. Bei einer hohen GPS-Messungsauflösung z.B. pro Sekunde oder pro Streckenabschnitt (z.B. 1m, 2m, 5m, 10m, ...) ein Messpunkt ergibt sich mit den sehr genauen Höhendaten der Magicmaps (Messung durch radargestützte Satellitenmessung bei der Erstellung der Digitalkarte) in der Regel eine höhere Höhenmetersumme als mit barometrischen Consumermessgeräten (z.B. Bikecompis), da diese eine Hystereseeinstellung haben, die dazu führt, dass erst ein gewisses Delta an Höhenmeter vorliegen muss, bis tatsächlich der nächste Messpunkt gespeichert wird, d.h. kurze Geländesenken und - spitzen werden 'nicht mit gemessen'.

Durch diese gewollte (zum Teil einstellbare) Hysterese bei den barometrischen Höhenmessern erfolgt also systembedingt auch ein Schwankungsausgleich, d.h. der reale und absolute Anteil an Höhnemetern wird abhängig von der Geländeformation von den meisten (Consumer)-Messgeräten nicht erfasst bzw. ausgewertet.

Alles klar??? 

VG Martin


----------



## Manni (13. Oktober 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Manni,
> 
> Grundlage für die Auswertung sind die Trackdaten des GPS-Gerätes GARMIN GEKO 201. Der Modus war NORMAL (statt BATTERIE SPAREN) und die Aufzeichnungsauflösung war MITTEL, d.h. je nach Richtungsänderung werden ca. alle 20-50m ein Trackpunkt u.a. mit Höhenangabe gespeichert. Übertragen werden die Trackdaten in Magicmaps NRW3D 1.5 DVD und dort ausgewertet. Die niedrigere Höhenmetersumme ergibt sich durch eine Schwankungausgleichangabe von 100%, d.h. in mehreren Durchläufen (100 x) werden die Zwischenpunkte interpoliert, dadurch werden Messfehler, kurze Geländesenken bzw. -spitzen 'ausgebügelt'. Die höhere Höhenmetersumme ergibt sich durch die Einstellung Schwankungsausgleich 0. Bei einer hohen GPS-Messungsauflösung z.B. pro Sekunde oder pro Streckenabschnitt (z.B. 1m, 2m, 5m, 10m, ...) ein Messpunkt ergibt sich mit den sehr genauen Höhendaten der Magicmaps (Messung durch radargestützte Satellitenmessung bei der Erstellung der Digitalkarte) in der Regel eine höhere Höhenmetersumme als mit barometrischen Consumermessgeräten (z.B. Bikecompis), da diese eine Hystereseeinstellung haben, die dazu führt, dass erst ein gewisses Delta an Höhenmeter vorliegen muss, bis tatsächlich der nächste Messpunkt gespeichert wird, d.h. kurze Geländesenken und - spitzen werden 'nicht mit gemessen'.
> 
> ...




Jo alles klar, meiner mißt auch erst ab 5Metern Höhenunterschied.
War ja dann mit 600-700hm ne ganze Menge für nen Nightride.
War ne schöne Tour, ich glaub ich hätte mich da tierisch verfranzt.


----------



## juchhu (13. Oktober 2004)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Jo alles klar, meiner mißt auch erst ab 5Metern Höhenunterschied..


Tja, das ist den meisten nicht klar, und deswegen gibt's immer Gekloppe mit den GPS-Usern, da die MEssmethoden, deren Hysterese und Auswertung system- und programmbedingt unterschiedlich sind. D.h. 580 hm sind zuwenig, aber nicht angreifbar . 632 hm ala Manni kommen der Sache schon näher und 720 hm (genau gesagt 716,4 hm) ist letztendlich auch nur eine Näherung an absolute Zahlen, könnte sich z.B. auch von der individuellen Bunny-Hopp-Höhe des einzelnen Teilnehmers unterscheiden (nur so mal auf die Spitze getrieben)  



			
				Manni schrieb:
			
		

> War ja dann mit 600-700hm ne ganze Menge für nen Nightride..


Jau, hätte ich auch nicht gedacht. Für das 'flache' Bikerevier ganz ordentlich.



			
				Manni schrieb:
			
		

> War ne schöne Tour, ich glaub ich hätte mich da tierisch verfranzt.


Wenn man das Strickmuster (2D Karte) sich ansieht, ist Deine Aussage absolut nachvollziehbar.  Auch hat Hardy natürlich vollkommen Recht, wenn er mutmaßt, dass wir ständig im Kreis gefahren sind.  

Allerdings möchte ich nicht unerwähnt lassen, dass mein GPS nur zur Aufzeichnung und nicht zum Routing genutzt wurde, d.h. die Streckenführung war mehr oder minder spontan und nicht GPS-unterstützt. Übrigens schön an dem kleinen Verfahren zu erkennen, wo wir plötzlich unverhofft unterhalb von Bensberg aus dem Wald auf der Straße landeten. Mit GPS-Routing wäre das nicht passiert. Allerdings habe ich festgestellt, dass bei Dunkelheit trotz Beleuchtung es sehr schwer ist, sich auf die Richtungshinweise im Display zu konzentrieren, da bei meinem Gerät keine akustische Vorankündigung eines Richtungswechsel erfolgt.  

Bei Dunkelheit ohne Führung (Bikeguide und/oder GPS-Unterstützung) sich in unbekanntes Revier zu wagen, sollte man doch lieber lassen. 

Aber so fand ich es klasse. 

Bis zum nächsten Mal.

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racetec1 (13. Oktober 2004)

War gestern wieder 'ne schöne Nachtfahrt, hat mir gut gefallen (bis auf meine Erkältung). Ich würde auch keinen der trails wiederfinden. Ich meine, wir wären schon das eine oder andere Mal an der gleichen Stelle vorbeigekommen. War jedenfalls Klasse. Danke an Martin.
Gruß...


----------



## juchhu (13. Oktober 2004)

racetec1 schrieb:
			
		

> War gestern wieder 'ne schöne Nachtfahrt, hat mir gut gefallen (bis auf meine Erkältung). Ich würde auch keinen der trails wiederfinden. Ich meine, wir wären schon das eine oder andere Mal an der gleichen Stelle vorbeigekommen. War jedenfalls Klasse. Danke an Martin.
> Gruß...


Hallo Dirk,

bei einer Gesamtfläache der Hardt von ca. 3,5 km² läßt sich ein mehrfaches Befahren von Teilstrecken bei einer Tourlänge von ca. 30 km kaum vermeiden. So haben wir das Gebiet um den Fischweiher und Erdenburg sowie den Höhenzug auf der Hardt dreimal - wenn auch nur in Teilstrecken - passiert.

Wer sich das Strickmuster anschauen will, wird feststellen, dass wir nur zwei Bereiche ausgelassen haben, nämlich den nördlichsten und östlichsten Teil der Hardt. 

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/66327/sort/1/cat/4939/page/1

Ich hoffe, es ist Euch trotzdem nicht wie in alten Western vorgekommen, dass wir immer wieder um die gleiche Felsformation im Monument Vallue herumgeritten sind.  

Das nächste Mal können wir ja auf einfacheren Wegen Strecke machen, z.B. quer durch den Königsforst in die Wahner Heide, diese im Uhrzeigersinn in Richtung Troisdorf und wieder zurückfahren. Strecke ca. 50 km, deutlich mehr als 300 hm und definitiv ohne Wiedererkennungswert.  

Also, was Ihr wollt?!

VG Martin


----------



## JürgenK (13. Oktober 2004)

@manni

ich glaub ich hab mich für eine deiner Touren heute angemeldet und bin nicht gekommen.  Sorry, wenn es so sein sollte, hab mich nicht abgemeldet.

Bis denn

Jürgen


----------



## Enrgy (13. Oktober 2004)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected]:
> Im Winterpokal threat tobt grade ein Glaubenskrieg um die Sonderpunkte für Touren mit mehreren IBClern. Eigentlich können wir die Punkte ja gut gebrauchen, aber ob es eben fair den anderen gegenüber ist?
> Lest mal selbst.



Welche anderen? Ich sehe das so, daß sich sowieso fast nur Leute zu Teams gefunden haben, die sich schon kennen und das vom gemeinsamen Biken. Wenn die Chicas (Bergziggn) quer über die Republik verstreut sind, ist das doch ihr Pech. Das hindert sie aber nicht dran, mit anderen in ner Gruppe zu fahren und somit trotzdem Bonusp. zu kassieren.
Ist doch nur für die Leute relevant, die zwar in einemTeam sind, ansonsten aber alleine (warum wohl??) rumdackeln. Das Forum hat über 30.000 Mitglieder, davon nehmen vielleicht 500 am WP teil. Es dürfte sich für jeden im WP engagierten Teilnehmer eine Möglichkeit bieten, zu einer Gruppenfahrt zu kommen. Warte mal ab, wenn einige Profiteams mal 2 Wochen Malle-Training machen, was dann da an Punkten rumkommt. Jeden Tag 8h Rennradcruising mit Bonuspunkten.
Gut finde ich, daß wohl die Renn-Bonuspunkte wegfallen sollen. Man stelle sich das vor: 30min warmfahren, 1h Rennen, 30min ausradeln macht 8 Pkt. plus nochmal 8 Bonusp., weil die Herren sich morgens aus dem Bett gewälzt haben? Da hatte ich letztes Jahr schon nen Megahals drüber.
Ich habs ja dort schon geschrieben: Jeder soll sich zu Gruppenfahrten anmelden, dann ist es egal ob ich zB. bei den Tomburgern mitfahre oder mit Leuten die ich garnicht kenne oder wir im Team eine Tour machen. Hauptsache ausm Forum. So hab ich das letzten Winter auch gehalten, dadurch bin ich eigentlich erst zu den Treffs mit allen anderen hier gekommen.
Es ist ja nicht so, daß es nochmal Bonuspunkte für Leute aus den Teams gibt.
Ob ich nun als "Teamloser" (nicht Teamlooser!) in einer Gruppe fahre oder als Feierabendbiker, ist doch fürs Ergebnis wurscht. Ich krieg auf mein Konto Bonuspunkte und das ist gut so. Teamwertung ist zweitrangig. 


Naja, lassen wirs mal auf uns zukommen. Ich werde mir sicherlich nicht die Pistole auf die Brust setzen lassen und mit "vorgehaltenem ausgedrucktem Punktestand" zu irgendwas zwingen lassen (Team X ist nur 50 Punkte vor uns, wenn wir heute trotz Regen 3h fahren, kriegen wir die etc.)

Gruß Volker


----------



## Manni (13. Oktober 2004)

Soooohooo  
war doch ne sehr schöne Runde heute abend.
Um fünf haben Marco_Lev, MTB-Kao und ich uns vor dem Bahnhof getroffen und ich hab ersteinmal festgestellt wer denn nun der MTB-Kao ist    wußte ihn vorher nicht einzuordnen. Komisch, dabei sind wir doch schon einige Touren zusammen gefahren.

Nach einer kurzen Wartezeit auf noch fehlende Biker, die dann aber nicht auftauchten, beschloßen wir weiter zu fahren um Tom Canyon und Zachi nicht weiter an der Witsche frieren zu lassen.
So waren wir auch recht pünktlich um 17:35 da und unsere gemeinsame Tour begann. 
Ich hoffe alle waren am Ende so zufrieden wir ich. 

Für die Statistik sind ca 35,65km 550hm bei 2:24:16 effektive Fahrzeit zusammengekommen. Dabei waren: MTB-Kao, Marco_Lev, Tom Canyon, Zachi und ich. Die Daten variieren etwas, da wir ja nicht alle die Tour am Bahnhof gestartet, bzw. beendet haben.

Am Ende konnte uns Marco nochmals mit seiner Eindrucksvollen Scheinwerferbatterie beeindrucken, wirklich unglaubliche Leuchtkraft   

Kein Problem Jürgen, wir sind nach 5 Minuten gefahren. Außerdem ist noch Sil nicht aufgetaucht. Wäre nur gut, wenn ihr euch verspätet einfach mal anzurufen, die Nummer geb ich ja immer an. Sonst fahren wir nämlich einfach  


@Enrgy: Ne ich hab ja nix gegen die Punkte    Aber dann werden wir zumindest in der Teamwertung weit vor kommen, falls das mit den Touren so weiter geht wie bisher


----------



## MTB-Kao (13. Oktober 2004)

danke an manni nochmal für den tourguide, hat es ja nach langer pause und mehreren versuchen endlich mal geklappt mit einer gemeinsamen tour. wegen mir hätte es etwas schneller gehen können heute, aber die strecke war schön und dann doch lieber langsamer mit ein paar netten leutchen unterwegs sein als alleine.   

das licht von marco war echt der hammer. ich hatte angst das jeden moment ein flugzeug vor uns landet    aber ich muss sagen das mir bisher meine diodenlampen von cateye (lenker und helm) vollauf reichen. mal sehen ob das so bleibt.

höhenprofil anbei. da ich das gebiet nicht so gut kenne fehlen einige wegpunkte.


----------



## kitesun (14. Oktober 2004)

@all

endlich habe ich wieder einen Rahmen mit zwei Rädern und die bikelose Zeit ist somit vorbei. Wollte am Samstag bei Manni mitfahren, er hat aber leider auf Sonntag verschieben.

Wer fährt sonst am Samstag, so ca. 3 Stunden ? Am liebsten im Bergischen.

Frank


----------



## Delgado (14. Oktober 2004)

@ kitesun & all

Wegen Samstag guckst Du mal oben bei Last Minute Biking (16.10.2004, 10:30 Uhr Bergisch Gladbach). Lass Dich nicht von der Tempoangabe "schnell" beeindrucken. Mit der Truppe bin ich auch schon mal höchstens "mittel" gefahren. Übrigens gibt's eine Anfahrskizze im SIT-Thread.

@Manni

Bin schon etwas neidisch auf Euch wegen gestern. Bin selber nur mit dem RR von der Arbeit nach Hause gefahren. Dafür aber Nightride. Übrigens ist mir Sil auch schon durch Anmelden und dann nicht Erscheinen aufgefallen.

Gruß Delgado


----------



## indo_koeln (14. Oktober 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
nach meinem Urlaub, gerade mal ne Woche her, wirds jetzt mal wieder Zeit etwas zu radeln. Wer hat Lust am Samstag gegen Mittag die Glessener Höhen zu durchpflügen? Da ich nicht unbedingt der super MTBler bin und mich auch nicht soooo gut auskenne     fahre ich eher gemütlich, oder wie es hier immer heisst: Tempo langsam, so um 30 km und 300hm.

So ne Tour kann natürlich nicht mit den 35km und 600hm als Nightriding mithalten    , aber dennoch glaube ich...

Der Spaß zählt   
Gruss
Ingo


----------



## GuidoM (14. Oktober 2004)

kitesun schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> 
> endlich habe ich wieder einen Rahmen mit zwei Rädern und die bikelose Zeit ist somit vorbei. Wollte am Samstag bei Manni mitfahren, er hat aber leider auf Sonntag verschieben.
> 
> ...




Glückwunsch !!! Ich hoffe, dass man dich jetzt wieder öfter sieht und dass der Tausch der Teile ohne Probleme von statten gegangen ist.

Gruß Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kitesun (14. Oktober 2004)

@Guido

neuer Rahmen und Federgabel habe ich problemlos bekommen. Etwas verwunderlich ist nur, das die Gabel von Rock Shox repariert zurückgeschickt wurde, der Händler mir trotzdem eine Niegelnagelneue gegeben hat. Aber was man mitnehmen kann...

@indo koeln

Ich möchte am Wochenende lieber was Handfestes unternehmen, sprich die Glessener Höhen sind zwar hin und wieder ganz schön, aber wenn man mal die Bergischen Trails kennengelernt hat...

Frank


----------



## hardy_aus_k (14. Oktober 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

da die Woche feierabendrundenmäßig anscheinend gelaufen ist, habe ich dann schon einmal die Statistik erstellt.

Wie geht es nun weiter:


19.10.     Nightride im Chorbusch mit Glühweinversorgung (Treffpunkt 18.45 / Abfahrt 19.00)

26.10.     Burscheid/Scheuren/Dhünntalsperre (Treffpunkt 16.45 / Abfahrt 17.00)

02.11.     Nightride auf die Glessener Höhen (Treffpunkt 18.45 / Abfahrt 19.00 Uhr)

Gruß
Hardy

Feierabendstatistik:

1. Enrgy / 19750 / 15 Runden  /  496 Kilometer  /  9830 Höhenmeter
2. Mikkael / 19700 / 16 Runden  /  514 Kilometer  /  9420 Höhenmeter
3. Blake69 / 16030 / 14 Runden  /  421 Kilometer  /  7610 Höhenmeter
4. Manni / 14900 / 12 Runden  /  416 Kilometer  /  6580 Höhenmeter
5. Kitesun / 12790 / 12 Runden  /  365 Kilometer  /  5490 Höhenmeter
6. Mtb-Kao / 12710 / 10 Runden  /  327 Kilometer  /  6170 Höhenmeter
7. Racetec1 / 10090 / 9 Runden  /  283 Kilometer  /  4430 Höhenmeter
8. JürgenK / 9000 / 7 Runden  /  233 Kilometer  /  4340 Höhenmeter
9. Marco W. / 8610 / 7 Runden  /  234 Kilometer  /  3930 Höhenmeter
10. On any sunday / 8590 / 7 Runden  /  247 Kilometer  /  3650 Höhenmeter

11. Talybont / 8320 / 7 Runden  /  200 Kilometer  /  4320 Höhenmeter
12. Franky-x / 7570 / 7 Runden  /  201 Kilometer  /  3550 Höhenmeter
13. Marco_lev / 7370 / 7 Runden  /  211 Kilometer  /  3150 Höhenmeter
14. Zippi / 7300 / 5 Runden  /  189 Kilometer  /  3520 Höhenmeter
15. Handlampe / 7200 / 6 Runden  /  162 Kilometer  /  3960 Höhenmeter
16. Gonzo63 / 5350 / 5 Runden  /  150 Kilometer  /  2350 Höhenmeter
17. [email protected] / 5340 / 4 Runden  /  144 Kilometer  /  2460 Höhenmeter
18. Juchhu / 5010 / 5 Runden  /  139 Kilometer  /  2230 Höhenmeter
19. FranG / 4990 / 4 Runden  /  146 Kilometer  /  2070 Höhenmeter
20. Stahlgabi / 4930 / 4 Runden  /  139 Kilometer  /  2150 Höhenmeter


----------



## toka99 (14. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

weiter ist gut   
19.09 und 26.09. sind vorüber.

Aber jeder weiß bestimmt, dass du die Termine *im Oktober* meinst.

Gruß toka99


----------



## Manni (14. Oktober 2004)

Noch ein bischen Werbung in eigener Sache:
Sonntag um 11Uhr Tour rund um Remscheid, siehe Fahrgemeinschaft.
Ich hoffe das Wetter hält. Bisher sind wir auf jedenfall zu 2t.


----------



## Marco_Lev (14. Oktober 2004)

zur gestrigen tour mit manni als unser guide:
hätte anfangs nicht gedacht, dass die tour für mich so anstrengend wird. aber alle mühe wurde mit schönen langen abfahrten belohnt.
wenigstens konnte ich mit der leuchtkraft meiner lampe begeistern, was mir mit meiner kondition nicht so ganz gelungen ist   
wenn ich an die erste einsteigertour mit hardy zurückdenke (paar monate her), bei der ich mit mühe und not so 250hm erzwingen konnte, kann ich jetzt beim ankratzen der 600hm ganz zufrieden sein  
auf zu weiteren feierabendrunden 

gruß
marco


----------



## Enrgy (14. Oktober 2004)

@ Hardy

Seltsam, mit der aktuellen Statistik und jener aus der letzten Woche kann was nicht stimmen. Da hab ich diese Woche weniger Km als letzte Woche, obwohl ich gefahren bin   

Statistik vom 11.10.
1. Enrgy / 20070 / 15 Runden / 503 Kilometer / 10010 Höhenmeter
2. Mikkael / 20020 / 16 Runden / 521 Kilometer / 9600 Höhenmeter

Statistik vom 14.10.
1. Enrgy / 19750 / 15 Runden / 496 Kilometer / 9830 Höhenmeter
2. Mikkael / 19700 / 16 Runden / 514 Kilometer / 9420 Höhenmeter

Wat is da los?

Hast du überhaupt Mikkaels und meine Feierabenrunde vom letzten Freitag dabei? Daten hatte ich ja noch nachgereicht.

Gruß Volker


----------



## hardy_aus_k (14. Oktober 2004)

@Enrgy

Gut aufgepasst   

Nachdem ich natürlich erst einmal einen Schock bekommen habe, kann ich es erklären.

Da ich für Eure Touren keine genauen Werte hatte, habe ich eine Schätzung vorgenommen. Leider musste ich dann eine Korrektur nach unten vornehmen   

Eure Freitagsrunde ist natürlich auch dabei.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Enrgy (14. Oktober 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> ... habe ich eine Schätzung vorgenommen. Leider musste ich dann eine Korrektur nach unten vornehmen ...



Danke, daß du uns als so fleißig geschätzt hast... 

Momentan nervt es schon ein wenig, bei dem noch trockenen Wetter nicht fahren zu können. Am Wochenende ist ja wieder Kotflügel-Time oder Sofa-Surfen angesagt.


----------



## JürgenK (14. Oktober 2004)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Kein Problem Jürgen, wir sind nach 5 Minuten gefahren. Außerdem ist noch Sil nicht aufgetaucht. Wäre nur gut, wenn ihr euch verspätet einfach mal anzurufen, die Nummer geb ich ja immer an. Sonst fahren wir nämlich einfach



Nochmal sorry, sorry, ich habs wirklich total verpennt. Hätte Dich anrufen sollen.   

...und Frauen kommen doch meist zuspät, oder zumindest später, oder  

Bis demnächst 

Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zachi (15. Oktober 2004)

Muß doch auch nochmal meinen Senf zur Mittwoch-Tour von Manni abgeben.
Also mir hats gefallen, kannte zwar die meisten Trails, bis auf die erste Abfahrt. Danke Manni, werd ich auf jedenfall in meine Runden mit einbauen. 
Aber mit mehreren Leuten machts schon mehr spaß. Und ich konnte meine Lampe endlich mal austesten, zwar nur eine viertel Stunde, weil dann der Accu leer war. Aber vom Licht würde sie ausreichen. Ok, gegen den 12V Suchscheinwerer von Marco-Lev ist sie nur ein leichtes Glimmen.
Wäre auf jedenfall beim nächsten mal wieder mit dabei, schon weil ich von zuhause starten kann.

Zachi


----------



## hardy_aus_k (15. Oktober 2004)

JürgenK schrieb:
			
		

> ... ...und Frauen kommen doch meist zuspät, oder zumindest später ...



Oder überhaupt nicht, wenn sich herumspricht, das Du nicht dabei bist   



			
				Zachi schrieb:
			
		

> ... Ok, gegen den 12V Suchscheinwerer von Marco-Lev ist sie nur ein leichtes Glimmen ...



Das Problem ist nicht der 12V Suchscheinwerfer, der fliegt bei meinen Eltern auch noch herum, aber leider war der Anhänger für die Akkus defekt   

Aber hier schon einmal meinen Respekt und meine Annerkennung für Marco_Lev   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Enrgy (15. Oktober 2004)

Schon gelesen, im Winterpokal werden die gesamten Bonuspunkte für Gruppenfahrten wohl wegfallen. Alles nur wegen dieser blöden Teamwertung. Ich bin echt sauer auf diese Pappnasen! Dann kann ich auch wieder alleine für mich fahren.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (16. Oktober 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

ich habe nun auch meine Glühweinvorräte aufgefüllt. Die Versorgung bei den nächsten Nightrides ist damit gesichert   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Manni (17. Oktober 2004)

Hier ist es ja ganz schön still geworden! Alle schon im Winterschlaf was?   

Dann mal zur Tour heute:

Rund um Remscheid, eine wahnsinns Tour: 38,7km bei 707hm in 2:36:06
Einfach geil, trotz Näße alles noch gut fahrbar. Leider gabs dann auf dem Rückweg Regen. Hier haben wir noch eine 10Mann Gruppe getroffen, die wir dann noch schön versägt haben 
Ganz witzig Leute mit sauteuren Carbonbikes bergauf mit nem ungefederten bleischweren Starrbike zu überholen, mit 7fach Schaltung   

Insgesamt ne leckere Tour, die mach ich demnächst nochmal, also holt die Räder wieder aus dem Keller.
Mitgefahren ist heute nur Markus alias Cent hier aus dem Forum.

@Hardy: Dienstag kann ich leider nicht, habe mich aber schonmal für übernächste Woche eingetragen. 

@Marco_Lev: Wann biken wir zum nächsten mal? Diesen Mittwoch vielleicht?

@Enrgy: Wir holen uns trotzdem den Titel   

Schönen Sonntag noch,
Manni


----------



## Enrgy (17. Oktober 2004)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> @Enrgy: Wir holen uns trotzdem den Titel



Da wär ich mir nicht so sicher!

Bin heute nur ne unspektakuläre Runde über Diepental zur Seng und über Wupperhof zurückgefahren. An den Ausflugszentren (Diepental, Wipperaue) waren ne Menge Leute unterwegs, trotz des Wetters.
Zippi hat mich nach 1h eingeholt, nachdem wir uns am vereinbarten Treffpunkt verpaßt hatten. Gut, daß ich immer meine Standardpausen einlege...
Melde mich tourtechninsch erstmal in den Urlaub ab, Sonne tanken in Rehakles-Country OHNE Bike.
Zur Eröffnungstour des WP mit Zwiebelkuchen bin ich wieder da.

Gruß enrgy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (17. Oktober 2004)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Hier ist es ja ganz schön still geworden! Alle schon im Winterschlaf was?


Nicht ganz, nur etwas ausser Landes. Von Geilenkirchen ist es mir einfach zu weit nach Leverkusen, Köln oder Burscheid.
Am Wochenende bin ich dann eher mit dem Dackelschneider unterwegs, es sei denn, es regnet. Dann kommt das MTB zum Einsatz.



			
				Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz witzig Leute mit sauteuren Carbonbikes bergauf mit nem ungefederten bleischweren Starrbike zu überholen, mit 7fach Schaltung


Es kommt immer auf die Beine an, weniger auf das Rad. Es sei denn, zwei Leute sind annähernd gleich stark. Witzig ist natürlich, wenn man mit 45 Sachen an einem RR vorbeifliegt und der nicht mehr rannkommt. Aber wie gesagt, wenn die so gut sind wie Du, wird es schwer!
Momentan befinde ich mich wahrscheinlich in der Form meines Lebens, nach dem ganzen Höhentraining. Habe gerade mal das Jahr Revue passieren lassen: über 8000 km in über 320 Stunden. Dabei zähle ich die Zeit erst seit März und die Höhenmeter auch nur ganz sporadisch.
Auf dem Dackelschneider treffe ich z.Zt. eigentlich nur Opfer  , die man im Standgas verbläst. Im Wald ist mir gestern keiner begegnet, leider. Also gondele ich noch gemütlich ein paar Kilometer vor mich hin, bevor es im Dezember wieder an das Rumpftraining und an den Aufbau für 2005 geht.

MfG,
Armin


----------



## Delgado (18. Oktober 2004)

@talybont

Vollste Zustimmung!

Kraft, Kondition und Fahrtechnik (Taktik)  > 95%, Bike < 5%. 
Hier, oft mit vielen kEuros, anzusetzen ist, meiner Meinung nach, der falsche Weg. Dass ich Recht habe zeigt die Tatsache, dass es fast alle anderen machen   

Werde daher selber wieder 592,00 Euros in 2000 km Training auf Mallorca investieren. Kommt jemand mit? 

Termin 06.03.-20.03.2005


Gruß Delgado


----------



## zippi (18. Oktober 2004)

Bergauf kommt's wirklich auf die Beine an. Bergab kann ein gutes Rad -zumindest gut gefedert- aber ebenso gute Dienste leisten! Das zeigte mir neulich mein zwangsläufiger Umstieg auf mein altes Hardtail. War das ein gehoppel! Ich steh zu meinem Bike und geb gern auch ein bischen mehr als nötig aus. Das ist der Spaß am Gerät, der noch mal motiviert. Denn, machen wir uns nix vor, im Grunde genommen reicht in unseren Gefilden eigentlich ein Starrbike vollkommen aus. Aber so ist's eben noch bequemer. Erst recht für'nen alten Nacken geschädigten Knochen wie mich.


----------



## GuidoM (18. Oktober 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> ich habe nun auch meine Glühweinvorräte aufgefüllt. Die Versorgung bei den nächsten Nightrides ist damit gesichert
> 
> ...



Na, da können wir uns ja freuen. Ich hoffe, dass das Wetter hält!
Wenn ich dich letztes Mal richtig verstanden habe, ist die Strecke aber nicht so sehr wetteranfällig und verläuft eher auf befestigten Wegen, oder?

Gruß Guido


----------



## hardy_aus_k (18. Oktober 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

die morgige Feierabendrunde ist wettermäßig unproblematisch. Die vorhandenen Waldpfade sollten auch bei Nässe gut zu fahren sein. Ich mache mir da schon mehr Sorgen, dass wir den Glühwein vernichtet bekommen.

Nachdem mein erstes GPS nicht die nötige Haftung hatte, um 60 Kilometer Autobahnfahrt auf dem Autodach zu überstehen, habe ich mir dann am Wochenende eines neues GPS-Gerät ersteigert. Ich habe mich für das eTrex Legend im Bundle mit Metroguide Europa entschieden.

Ich gehöre übrigens auch zu den Ignoranten in Sachen Material. Mir ist einfach nur wichtig, dass mein Bike vernünftig funktioniert und zuverlässig ist. Das meiste Entwicklungspotenzial sehe ich auch beim Fahrer.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Marco_Lev (18. Oktober 2004)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> @Marco_Lev: Wann biken wir zum nächsten mal? Diesen Mittwoch vielleicht?



mittwoch 17uhr? alles klar, steht 
ich würde vorschlagen, dass wir ungefähr die runde von vor drei wochen fahren, aber in umgekehrter richtung, also an der wupper starten. was hälst du davon?
sollte auch nicht zulang werden, da ich die woche wieder nachtschicht hab. also ein gemütliches rundchen 

gruß
marco


----------



## Manni (18. Oktober 2004)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> mittwoch 17uhr? alles klar, steht
> ich würde vorschlagen, dass wir ungefähr die runde von vor drei wochen fahren, aber in umgekehrter richtung, also an der wupper starten. was hälst du davon?
> sollte auch nicht zulang werden, da ich die woche wieder nachtschicht hab. also ein gemütliches rundchen
> 
> ...



Alles klar Marco,
ich stell die Runde gleich mal ein. Für die anderen Interessenten:

Wir starten wieder um 17:00Uhr von Opladen, diesmal auf Trails direkt nach Diepental. Von hier steil hinauf auf die Landstraße und bei mäßiger Steigung nach Witzhelden.    Dann auf Trails und Forstwegen zurück nach Diepental. Von da an führt Marco 
30 bis 40km bei ca 500hm. Mäßiges Tempo,  nicht das unser Marco noch beim Ford einschläft  
Licht ist erforderlich. Ne Mirage voll ausreichend.


Gruß Manni


----------



## on any sunday (18. Oktober 2004)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> @talybont
> 
> Vollste Zustimmung!
> 
> ...



Hallo Michael,

das wären ja knapp 3 Wochen für 592 Eurasische Dollar, ziemlich preiswert, allerdings für mich zu lange. Wo solls den hingehen, in einen Fanatikerbunker, sprich Radsporthotel oder einfach dahin, wo es schön ist?  
Mit eigenem Rad oder mit Leihrad? Meine Rennradkumpels wollen nicht mehr auf die Insel, weil sie Angst um ihre Räder haben.  Also erzähl keinen Scheiss, ich kenn mich da aus.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Delgado (18. Oktober 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Michael,
> 
> das wären ja knapp 3 Wochen für 592 Eurasische Dollar, ziemlich preiswert, allerdings für mich zu lange. Wo solls den hingehen, in einen Fanatikerbunker, sprich Radsporthotel oder einfach dahin, wo es schön ist?
> Mit eigenem Rad oder mit Leihrad? Meine Rennradkumpels wollen nicht mehr auf die Insel, weil sie Angst um ihre Räder haben.  Also erzähl keinen Scheiss, ich kenn mich da aus.
> ...




Hallo Michael,

wenigstens hast Du meine schöne >/<-Darstellung nicht zerrissen.

Aber bei genauer Betrachtung fällt auf, dass es vom 06.03.-20.03. so fast genau zwei Wochen sind.

Wir (z. Zt. 2) fliegen mit eigenen Rädern wohnen im Bunker und fahren mit dem Rad dahin wo's schön ist.

Der Preis ist übrigens der Endpreis. Also schon incl. Radtransport im Flieger, Transfers, Werkstattservice, geführte Touren, Flug, Halbpension, ....

Gruß Delgado


----------



## on any sunday (18. Oktober 2004)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Michael,
> 
> wenigstens hast Du meine schöne >/<-Darstellung nicht zerrissen.
> 
> ...



Tschuldigung, bin Ingenieur und die können bekanntlich nicht rechnen. 

Schick mir doch einfach eine PM, wo es genau hingehen soll, sonst werden wir hier noch von Hardy dem Netzmeister wegen verschärften offtopicen rausgeworfen.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GuidoM (19. Oktober 2004)

Sehe ich das richtig, dass sich für die Glüweintour heute Abend nur zwei Leute eingetragen haben?  

Glaubt ihr, dass wir zwei 3 (i.W. drei) Liter Glühwein alleine trinken können? Da muss ich doch :kotz: 

5-10 sollten sich doch noch melden. Schließlich komme ich doch mit dem Auto...

Gruß Guido


----------



## MTB-Kao (19. Oktober 2004)

@manni und guido

tja, heute abend habe ich gv... nein, nicht was ihr denkt   und morgen muss ich länger arbeiten.


dafür schreibe ich aber jetzt eine tour für donnerstag aus. vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere zeit und lust mitzufahren. ich starte wieder um 17 uhr in burscheid-kaltenherberge. da es früh dunkel wird bietet sich für den rückweg ausreichende beleuchtung an.


----------



## kitesun (19. Oktober 2004)

@guido

muß heute zum Zahnarzt und habe auch kein ausreichendes Licht und Glühwein mag ich eh nicht...

Werde mir jetzt aber mal eine Mirage mit Nipack kaufen, damit ich in zwei Wochen zum Nightride auf meinem Haushügel dabei sein kann

Frank


----------



## GuidoM (19. Oktober 2004)

kitesun schrieb:
			
		

> @guido
> 
> muß heute zum Zahnarzt und habe auch kein ausreichendes Licht und Glühwein mag ich eh nicht...
> 
> ...



Das mit dem Glühwein ist ja auch nur ein Schmanckl. Letztlich geht´s doch ums Radln. Viel Spaß beim Zahnarzt   
Für die weiteren Dienstagstouren hab ich mich auch schon mal eingetragen (Voraussetzung, dass das Wetter mitspielt)

Gruß Guido


----------



## zblume (19. Oktober 2004)

Moin

Ich pack jetzt schnell meine Klamotten ein und hoffe ich schaffe das bis 18:45 .

MfG


----------



## Marco_Lev (19. Oktober 2004)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Alles klar Marco,
> ich stell die Runde gleich mal ein. Für die anderen Interessenten:
> 
> Wir starten wieder um 17:00Uhr von Opladen, diesmal auf Trails direkt nach Diepental. Von hier steil hinauf auf die Landstraße und bei mäßiger Steigung nach Witzhelden.    Dann auf Trails und Forstwegen zurück nach Diepental. Von da an führt Marco
> ...



oh oh manni,
sitze mit halzschmerzen und triefender nase vor dem rechner. würde es jetzt noch nicht ganz ausschliessen, morgen zu fahren. aber wenn sich das nicht bessert, werde ich aussetzen müssen, so leid es mir auch tut   
aber wie ich grade sehe, mußt du die runde zumindest nicht alleine drehen 
werde morgen nochmal laut geben, ob ich mitkomme oder nicht.

gruß 
marco


----------



## hardy_aus_k (19. Oktober 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

nun haben sich doch noch drei weitere Mountainbiker gefunden, die gleich den heissen Ritt durch den Chorbusch und angrenzende Büsche wagen.

Das hat mich dann auch motiviert, ganz schnell den Glühwein aufzusetzen. Er ist inzwischen in einer Thermoskanne abgefüllt und wartet darauf, von Mountainbikern getrunken zu werden.

Ich werde auf jeden Fall einen zweiten Schlauch mitnehmen, damit mich *On Any Sunday * zur Not nach Hause abschleppen kann   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Manni (19. Oktober 2004)

Tja heute kann ich leider nicht, bin grad erst von der Uni heim gekommen und irgendwann muß man ja auch für seine Lieben da sein   
Hoffentlich bleibt das Wetter so gut, für morgen ist ja leider Regen angesagt.

@Marco: Wenn du krank bist, dann laß es lieber. Ist bestimmt nicht gesundheitsfördernd. Wie ich sehe wirst du durch zwei andere Biker würdig vertreten


----------



## zblume (19. Oktober 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> nun haben sich doch noch drei weitere Mountainbiker gefunden, die gleich den heissen Ritt durch den Chorbusch und angrenzende Büsche wagen.
> 
> ...



Moin

Ich hoffe ihr seit gut zurück gekommen, aber mit dem Glühwein von Hardy konnte ja nichts passieren
 , danke nochmal Hardy  .

Danke auch noch an den Rest, die mir den Weg ausgeleuchtet haben nach meinem Lichtausfall  .

War eine schöne Runde in meinem Wohnzimmer   , bis demnächst.

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GuidoM (20. Oktober 2004)

Was ganz nett gestern. Ich denke, der Glühwein hat´s rausgerissen, dass doch der Singletrail-Anteil etwas geringer war als am letzten Dienstag.

Für die Grundausdauer war´s jedoch förderlich.

@Hardy, danke nochmal für´s Vorfahren bei Gegenwind   

Ich freu mich schon auf nächsten Dienstag bei schönem Wetter

Gruß Guido


----------



## hardy_aus_k (20. Oktober 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

mit On Any Sunday, GuidoM, zBlume und mir hat dann die Feierabendrunde stattgefunden. Zusammengekommen sind dann immerhin 50 Kilometer, zumindestens für die Esch Teilnehmer.

Dass das Streckenprofil nicht mit dem von letzter Woche mithalten konnte, liess sich nicht vermeiden. Ich werde trotzdem hin und wieder eine entpsrechende Tour anbieten, dann ich persönlich fahre auch mal gerne einfach 40-50 Kilometer ohne Höhenmeter.

Dadurch haben auch mal Einsteiger die Möglichkeiten, uns relativ stressfrei kennenzulernen. Persönlich habe ich auch beste Erfahrung mit derartigen Grundlagenausdauertraining gemacht.

Nächste Woche findet dann die letzte Feierabendrunde (mit mir als Tourguide) bei Tageslicht statt. Am 31.10. wird auf Winterzeit umgestellt, womit dann endgültig die Lichter ausgehen.

Wenn ich mir mal die weitere Planung anschaue, werden wir dann am 03.11. *(Achtung !!! Terminverschiebung !!! Achtung)*  die Glessener Höhen unsicher machen. Die Ausschreibung ist bereits erfolgt.

Am 09.11. werden wir uns wieder in Moitzfeld treffen, wobei es eher eine spontane Streckenführung geben wird. Trotzdem wird das sicherlich wieder fahrtechnisch ein Höhepunkt bei den Feierabendrunden werden.

An unsere Leverkusener Moutainbiker hätte ich die Frage, ob es möglich wäre, am 16.11. oder 17.11. einen Nightride zu organisieren.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## juchhu (20. Oktober 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Am 09.11. werden wir uns wieder in Moitzfeld treffen, wobei es eher eine spontane Streckenführung geben wird. Trotzdem wird das sicherlich wieder fahrtechnisch ein Höhepunkt bei den Feierabendrunden werden.
> 
> ...


Falls ich als Bikeguide vorgesehen bzw. berufen   bin, wann soll Startzeit (Sammelzeit=Startzeit - 15 min.) sein? Da dann Winterzeit ist, wird's wohl ab der ersten Minute ein reinrassiger Nightride werden. Brauche noch Infos zur Gestaltung.

a) ca. 30 km, ca. 500 hm, höherer Anteil an Singletrails (aber wahrscheinlich weiniger als bei meiner letzten Nightridetour) oder

b) ca. 50 km, ca. 300 hm, geringer Anteil an Singletrails

By the way: wg. Winterzeit sollten die mitgeführten Akkus idealerweise 3-4 Std. durchhalten, deswegen ist die Mitnahme von Ersatzakkus bzw. Ersatzbeleuchtung sinnvoll.

Also, was wollt Ihr?

VG Martin

PS: Ich wollte keinen Umfrage-Thread starten.


----------



## GuidoM (20. Oktober 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> a) ca. 30 km, ca. 500 hm, höherer Anteil an Singletrails (aber wahrscheinlich weiniger als bei meiner letzten Nightridetour)



Diese Runde natürlich !!!!



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> By the way: wg. Winterzeit sollten die mitgeführten Akkus idealerweise 3-4 Std. durchhalten, deswegen ist die Mitnahme von Ersatzakkus bzw. Ersatzbeleuchtung sinnvoll.



WOW   das ist aber schon heftig! Welcher Akku soll denn 3-4 Stunden halten? Ich bin froh, wenn meiner 2,5 Std. durchhält. Den Rest müsst ihr mich so durchschleppen. vielleicht kannst du so planen, dass die letzten Kilometer auf Forstautobahnen, vorzugsweise beleutet, zurückgelegt werden   

Gruß Guido


----------



## Delgado (20. Oktober 2004)

GuidoM schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Runde natürlich !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hallo Guido,

Cat Eye Opti Cube hält 10h bei einer Umgebungstemperatur von 5-8°Grad C.
Ok. mit Unterstützung einiger Wärmeabstrahlung vom Kopf.

Mögliche Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit ungefähr 11,61 km/h.

Gruß Delgado


----------



## juchhu (20. Oktober 2004)

GuidoM schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Runde natürlich !!!!


Ahh, da ist wohl einer auf den Geschmack gekommen   . Gut, eine Stimmabgabe für die 'kleine' Runde.

War der Singletrailanteil und -güte bei meinem letzten Nightride OK? 



			
				GuidoM schrieb:
			
		

> WOW  das ist aber schon heftig! Welcher Akku soll denn 3-4 Stunden halten? Ich bin froh, wenn meiner 2,5 Std. durchhält. Den Rest müsst ihr mich so durchschleppen. vielleicht kannst du so planen, dass die letzten Kilometer auf Forstautobahnen, vorzugsweise beleutet, zurückgelegt werden
> 
> Gruß Guido


Mein neuer Akku wird's wohl halten  . Muss allerdings noch die Bauteile ordern, und das Ganze in einem Werkzeugbaggy unter dem Sattel verstauen.

Mein Mirage X Set zieht 2,5Ah (5W+10W). Der geplante Akku wird 6V, 13Ah, Nettogewicht ca. 1.275 g als NiMh haben.  Selbst bei niedriger Umgebungstemperatur sollten 4 Std. Brenndauer ohne signifikanten Spannungseinbruch machbar sein.

Übrigens, liebe Akkubauer- und planer: die Ah- und/oder Wh-Angaben auf den Akkus sind mit Vorsicht zu geniessen. Schaut doch mal in die entsprechenden Datenblätter, welcher max. Strom 'dauerhaft' dem Akku 'entnommen' werden kann. Denn z.B. ein 6V 10Ah Akku versorgt das o.g. Mirage X Set eben nicht mit 4 Std. 'ausreichend Saft'. Mal abgesehen von Innenwiderstand, Umgebungstemperatur, Ladungszustand und internem Alterungsprozess etc. bestimmt der interne elektrochemische Aufbau des Akkus den maximalen Dauerstrom. Wird durch geringere Lastwiderstände (höhere Beleuchtungsleistung) das Beleuchtungssystem belastet, sinkt die Betriebsdauer bis zum signifikantem (es wird dunkel ) Spannungseinspruch progressiv.

Beispiel: Mirage Standardakku hat ca. 3.2 Ah bei 6V. Bei 5 W theoretisch Brenndauer ca. 3,84 h (3,2 Ah : (5W : 6V)). Bei 15 W theoretisch Brenndauer 1,28 h. Tatsächlich schaffe ich bei 'idealen' Bedingungen gerade 1 h, d.h. 78%. 

Das ist übrigens auch der Grund, warum ich den 'leicht' überdimensionierten' Akku plane bzw. baue. Sein max. Dauerstrom beträgt 2,6 A/h, beste Voraussetzung, um 4 h mit Licht durch die Wälder zu düsen.  

VG Martin, der Erklärbär


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GuidoM (20. Oktober 2004)

Hmm, wenn ich Rechnung von Martin nehme und meinen 6V, 4 AH Akku mit 5W, dann müsste ich auf eine errechnete Laufzeit von 3,75h Stunden kommen, oder?

Wenn ich dann noch die Tolleranz abziehe, immer noch auf knapp 3 Stunden. Dann darf ich allerdings nicht den 15W-Fluter einschalten...

Es wird eng!!!    

Aber soll ich mir tatsächlich einen zweiten Akku dazu kaufen? Wo steckte ich den während der Fahrt hin? ich habe doch nur die Urausführung des Camelbaks. Wäre schon Weihnachten, hätte ich den M.U.L.E. schon...hoffe ich zumindest...  

@Martin: Wenn ich nun statt dem 6V,4AH-Blei-Gel-Akku einen kaufe, der eine Leistung von 10AH hat, würde das theoretisch funktionieren? Problematisch ist dann nur noch die Größe des Akkus, der mit 150 x 51 x 93 im Vergleich zu 70 x 46 x 93 doch recht üppig ist. Vom Gewicht ganz zu schweigen.
Übrigens bin ich seit der ersten Stunde eher der Techniker als der Ausdaurer und liebe Trails (am allerallerliebesten bergab)!!!

Gruß Guido


----------



## juchhu (20. Oktober 2004)

GuidoM schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, wenn ich Rechnung von Martin nehme und meinen 6V, 4 AH Akku mit 5W, dann müsste ich auf eine errechnete Laufzeit von 3,75h Stunden kommen, oder?
> 
> Wenn ich dann noch die Tolleranz abziehe, immer noch auf knapp 3 Stunden. Dann darf ich allerdings nicht den 15W-Fluter einschalten...
> 
> Es wird eng!!!


[Besseresser-, äh, -wissermodus an]

Man dividiert durch einen Bruch, in dem man mit seinem Kehrwert (Reziprokwert ) multipliziert.

Unter idealen (nicht erreichbar) Bedingungen ergibt sich bei 6V und 4Ah sowie 5W Leuchtmittel rund 4,8 h Betriebsdauer.

[Besseresser-, äh, -wissermodus aus] 

Bei 15W Leuchtmittel sind es theoretisch 1,6 h. Tatsächlich werden es wohl knapp über 1 h sein.

Für Mirage X Set Benutzer ergibt sich die tatsächliche Betriebsdauer in Abhängigkeit der Zuschaltung des 10W Zusatzleuchtmittel irgendwo zwischen 1 und 3 h. Allerdings finde ich die 5W Mirage auf Forstautobahnen OK, aber auf einem Singletrail absolut unzureichend.



			
				GuidoM schrieb:
			
		

> Aber soll ich mir tatsächlich einen zweiten Akku dazu kaufen? Wo steckte ich den während der Fahrt hin? ich habe doch nur die Urausführung des Camelbaks. Wäre schon Weihnachten, hätte ich den M.U.L.E. schon...hoffe ich zumindest...


Eine interessante Frage angesichts des nicht unerheblichen Gewichtes der leistungsstärkeren Akkus. Bei Blei(gel)akkus sind in der Liga über 8Ah ratzfatz Gewicht von 1,5 bis 2 kg kein Thema. Wie auch schon anderer Stelle diskutiert, stellt dieses Gewicht ein Problem für Trinkflaschen- und/oder Lenkerhalterung dar. Statisch wohl kein Problem (d.h. im Stillstand ) aber dynamisch (Also bei der Fahrt  ) betrachtet könnte die beschleunigte Masse bei einem Downhill mit starken Erschütterungen die Gewindebuchsen herausreissen bzw. bei schlechter Dämpfung Dellen in den Rahmen schlagen.

Daher entweder die Akkus in den Rucksack oder wegen der optimalen Gewichtsverteilung in einen Werkzeugbaggy unter den Sattel (Der Rücken sagt Danke gerade bei einem Sturz ), da dort konstruktionsbedingt ein Mehrgewicht die geringsten negativen Auswirkungen auf die Fahreigenschaften hat (im Gegensatz zur Lenkermontage).



			
				GuidoM schrieb:
			
		

> @Martin: Wenn ich nun statt dem 6V,4AH-Blei-Gel-Akku einen kaufe, der eine Leistung von 10AH hat, würde das theoretisch funktionieren? Problematisch ist dann nur noch die Größe des Akkus, der mit 150 x 51 x 93 im Vergleich zu 70 x 46 x 93 doch recht üppig ist. Vom Gewicht ganz zu schweigen.
> Übrigens bin ich seit der ersten Stunde eher der Techniker als der Ausdaurer und liebe Trails (am allerallerliebesten bergab)!!!
> 
> Gruß Guido


Die Frage ist, wie häufig Du die Mirage X dazuanschaltest? Und, ob Du einen großeren Akkus nimmst, damit Du unterwegs nicht wechseln musst.

Ich bin von maximaler Dauerleistung (so hell ist das Mirage + X Set ja auch wieder nicht) ausgegangen, kein Akkuwechsel während der Fahrt, optimale technische Daten z.B. max. Dauerstrom, Gewicht und Größe.

Bei meinem Akku wird bei einem Nettogewicht (d.h. ohne Anschlußkabel an das Mirage + X Set) von ca. 1.300 g die Maße 91 mm X 97 mm x 65 mm (h,l,b) haben, also gerade eben noch so groß, dass er in einem Werkezugbaggy unter den Sattel passt.

Ich denke, dass Du auch mit einem 6V 7,2Ah Bleigelakku auskommen wirst, falls Du mit dem Einsatz der Mirage X haushalten willst.

Tja, was willst Du?

VG Martin

PS:

Mein geplanter Akku kostet mit 6V 13Ah rund 50,00 , also grob 3 mal mehr als ein Bleigelakku mit 12 Ah, ca. 2 kg und Maße 91 mm x 151 mm x 50 mm (leider definitiv Werkzeugbaggy ungeeignet )

Tja, wie im Bikesport: Gewichtsreduktion ist nur mit erheblichere Investition erreichbar, oder die Gewichtsreduktion ist proprotional zur Reduktion des Kontostandes


----------



## hardy_aus_k (20. Oktober 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

was haltest Ihr von folgender Lösung für einen Ersatzakku:







Bestückt wird dann das ganze entweder mit 6 AAA-Akkus oder Batterien. Hereinstecken könnt Ihr den Anschluss in die Mirage 5 Watt. Normalerweise wäre das dann ein Akkus zuviel (insgesamt 7,2 Watt bei 6 Akkus), aber meine Lampe hat es überlebt. Wer Angst um seine Lampe hat, nimmt dann eben nur 5 Akkus und überbrückt ein Fach.

Ihr benötigt dafür an Material nur den Niedervoltstecker und den Batteriehalter. Beides bekommt Ihr beim Conrad am Zülpicher Platz. Das ganze kostet unter 5 (ohne Batterien/Akkus).

Gruß
Hardy

P.S.:

Ich frage mich nun schon seit zwei Stunden, wo *Juchhu* einen 13 Ah-Akku mit 6V für 50  kauft ? Kennt jemand die Bezugsadresse ?


----------



## juchhu (20. Oktober 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> was haltest Ihr von folgender Lösung für einen Ersatzakku:
> 
> ...


[Besseresser Modus ein]

Ersetze "AAA" (=Micro) durch AA (= Mignon)

Ersetze " ... 7,2 Watt bei Akkus" durch "... 7,2 Volt bei Akkus"

[Besseresser Modus aus]

Überspannung am Mirage + X Set verkürzt erheblich die Lebensdauer (siehe Tech Talk).

Derzeit stärksten AA-Akkus liegen bei 2.300 mAH. Allerdings ist der max. (Dauer)entladestrom deutlich unter 2,5 Ah, d.h. ein gleichzeitiger Betrieb von Mirage +X Set wird die Akkus verdammt heiß werden lassen, was die Lebensdauer enorm verkürzen wird. Wie gesagt: Schaut Euch die Datenbläter an, wie hoch der maximale Dauerentladestrom ist. Bitte nicht mit dem Kurzschlußstrom verwechseln  

Als Reserve für eine normale Mirage gerade noch tolerierbar.



			
				hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Gruß
> Hardy
> 
> P.S.:
> ...


Willst Du haben??? Geil, nicht?!!!

Bei dem stimmt alles bis auf den Preis. Alleine das 'geringe' Gewicht und die schlanken Maße im Vergleich zu den Bleigelakkus, richtig s e x y, nicht wahr???

Sag' bzw. schreib' einfach: Ja, Martin Du bist ein ganz Großer. Bittö, bittö, verrate mir das Geheimnis, was den Akkus so schön luftig, locker leicht macht, dass er sogar in Milch schwimmt. 

Los, schmeichel mir  

VG Martin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (20. Oktober 2004)

@Juchhu

Ich finde 50 für den Akku ist der absolute Knaller. Dann kommen die technischen Werte noch dazu.

@All

Ich versuche es einfach mal und habe eine Tour mit anschliessenden gemütlichen Beisammensein ausgeschrieben.

Zum Ende der Sommerzeit, zur Begrüßung der Winterzeit, zum Abschluss der Feierabendrunden bei Tageslicht, zum Anstossen auf die kommenden Nightrides, zum Dank für die vielen schönen Tagestouren, zum Beginn des Winterpokals werden wir Nachmittags erst gemütlich zu den Glessener Höhen fahren (50 Kilometer / 250 Höhenmeter).

Im Anschluss beginnen dann die Feierlichkeiten. Aktuell geplant ist die Bereitung und der Verzehr von Zwiebelkuchen mit Federweißen. Das ganze findet dann bei mir statt.

Wer sich und sein Bike säubern möchte, kann das dann bei mir machen. Ausreichend kaltes und warmes Wasser ist vorhanden.

Sollte jemand nur an Feierlichkeiten teilnehmen wollen, ist das auch kein Problem. Ich gehe davon aus, dass wir zwischen 17.00 Uhr und 17.30 Uhr wieder zurück sind.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Manni (20. Oktober 2004)

So, zurück von der Feierabendrunde.
Sind doch noch drei mutige Biker zusammen gekommen: Jürgen, Willibike und ich. Und das Wetter hat auch gehalten, selbst die Trails waren teilweise trocken. Insgesamt 28km, 353hm in 2 Stunden.

@Hardy: Für den Nightride muß ich mir estmal auch einen Zusatzakku besorgen, ansonsten alles kein Problem. Ne Route hab ich schon im Kopf.


----------



## Juppidoo (20. Oktober 2004)

Ja, es war eine nette Runde heute Abend mit einem leichten Sturz aber dafür ohne Panne. 
Für kurze Zeit lugte gar die Sonne durch um sich vom Tag und den 3 Naturfreunden zu verabschieden.   Sie leuchtete uns seidigrot den Weg über schier endlose Singletrails, gar so als wolle Sie uns schmeicheln.  

Ja, ja es lohnt sich schon mit uns die Natur zu begrüßen.  

Bis zum nächstenmal

Jürgen


----------



## on any sunday (20. Oktober 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Juchhu
> 
> Ich finde 50? für den Akku ist der absolute Knaller. Dann kommen die technischen Werte noch dazu.
> 
> ...



Nabend zusammen!

Erstmal Danke an den Moser der Nordkölschen Tiefebene für das fast perfekte Nightrideguiding. Da merkt man gleich, wo heimlich trainiert wird.   

Hier sind ja alle im Akkufieber und werfen hier mit Kehrwerten und Innenwiderständen umsich.  Ich hatte gehofft, sowas nach dem Studium nie wieder zu hören.   Mach doch Watt ihr Volt.   

Dummerweise habe ich mich anstecken lassen und  in meiner Elektriktrickkiste fünf neue NiMh Akkus 1,2 Volt mit 9,5 Ah gefunden. Da schmeiß ich doch meine Lötlampe an.  Ich glaube, die Akkus hat ich hier her.

Meine Meinung zu den Nighrides deckt sich bedauerlicher   Weise  mit der von Hardy, Trails müssen es nicht unbedingt sein, die machen nur ab 20 Watt wirklich Spaß! Ich sehe sie eher als eine nette Möglichkeit, in der dunklen Jahreszeit die Woche radtechnisch auszunutzen.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Delgado (21. Oktober 2004)

Wegen des angedrohten guten Wetters am Wochenende bin ich versucht wieder eine Tour anzubieten.

Denke da an Sonntag morgen. Bis dahin sind die Trails rund um Altenberg wohl wieder einigermaßen abgetrocknet.

Werde Tempo "schnell" angeben. Aber Ihr wisst ja, dass mein Tempo sich immer am Gruppenwunsch orientiert.

Also: Jens, Guido, Christian, Michael, Rudi, und viele andere ......

Lasst mich jetzt nicht hängen.  

Gruß Delgado


----------



## MTB-Kao (21. Oktober 2004)

@delgado
sonntag hört sich gut an   je eher desto besser. nagut, also sieben muss es nicht gerade sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (21. Oktober 2004)

Habe gerade den Termin für Sonntag (24.10.) eingestellt und schon mal ein par von Euch eingetragen (ist ja praktisch).

Nein im Ernst; Beim Kopieren werden die Anmeldungen vom letzten Mal übernommen.

Also, o_a_s, GuidoM und Wablonsky solltet Ihr wider Erwarten nicht mitfahren wollen löscht Euch bitte.

Gruß Delgado


----------



## juchhu (21. Oktober 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Juchhu
> 
> Ich finde 50 für den Akku ist der absolute Knaller. Dann kommen die technischen Werte noch dazu.
> 
> ...


Ahm, absoluter Knaller?! Ist das jetzt eine Huldigung oder einversteckter Tadel? Egal, hier hast Du die Daten:

Bezugsadresse: www.reichelt.de

BestellnrBeschreibungDBLPreis WGAnzahl KaufenLöschenNH JN F-1ZNiMh-Industriezelle mit Lötfahne, 13000mAh

9.95
1
NiMH Industriezellen F 13000mAh.
Durch die hohe Kapazität sind diese Zellen für 
ein weiten Anwendungsbereich geschaffen, Modellbau, Camcorder, Notebooks, Betriebsfunk
etc. Durch die Z-Lötfahne wird eine einfache
Packmontage ermöglicht, Spannung 1,2V.
Abmessungen: 32,2x 89,0 mm
Hersteller: CELLCON

Weitere Informationen zu diesem Artikel finden Sie unter den Datenblättern





VG Martin


----------



## GuidoM (21. Oktober 2004)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Habe gerade den Termin für Sonntag (24.10.) eingestellt und schon mal ein par von Euch eingetragen (ist ja praktisch).
> 
> Nein im Ernst; Beim Kopieren werden die Anmeldungen vom letzten Mal übernommen.
> 
> ...



Na du bist mir ja ein Schlingel.   

Leider kann ich das ganze Wochenende nicht. Ich muss auch mal bei der Familie sein, zumal wir Besuch bekommen und ich auch noch eine andere zeitintensive Sportart betreibe. Somit ist das WE ziemlich kurz.
Ich hab mich ausgetragen, obwohl die letzte Tour schick war und ich jedem empfehlen kann, sich einzutragen. Mein Platz wurde gerade frei.

Gruß Guido


----------



## on any sunday (21. Oktober 2004)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Habe gerade den Termin für Sonntag (24.10.) eingestellt und schon mal ein par von Euch eingetragen (ist ja praktisch).
> 
> Nein im Ernst; Beim Kopieren werden die Anmeldungen vom letzten Mal übernommen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Michael,

am Sonntag bin ich entweder motorsportlich unterwegs oder fahr mit den Jungs vom Team Tomburg an die Ahr, must also ohne mich auskommen  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## MTB-Kao (22. Oktober 2004)

so, das lief gestern irgendwie nicht so wie es sollte. morgens wollte ich mein bike in den kombi hiefen als mich ein stechender schmerz im rücken traf   den ganzen tag über konnte ich kaum stehen und selbst sitzen war unangenehm. 

trotzdem bin ich dann zum treffpunkt und habe auf thomas (tomcanyon) und michael (zachi) gewartet. um kurz nach fünf habe ich sie angerufen und es stellte sich heraus das sie am falschen parkplatz standen   kurze zeit später konnten wir den ersten trail angehen... ich musst dann feststellen das man auf einer feuchten mit laub bedeckten brücke eine schräglage unterhalb von 2% haben sollte... autsch    

tom meinte micha wäre gerade noch hinter ihm gewesen, nu war er weg. wir haben ihn dann gerade noch falsch abbiegen sehen. unten haben wir gewartet, funkloch, tom gewartet, ich wieder ganz hoch gefahren... wieder unten waren wir wieder vereint. er hatte wohl die bremse falsch montiert und diese dann neu justiert.

den singletrail zum schöller hof wird tom zum verhängnis: überschlag   ist aber zum glück nichts schlimmeres passiert. die uphills machen tom heute gut zu schaffen... wer feiern kann kann auch arbeiten... ähem... biken   wir kürzen die geplante route daraufhin ab. außerdem rutscht ihm häufiger die kette durch, muss wohl mal neu justiert werden.

nach dem downhill von bremen zur markusmühle müssen wir unsere beleuchtung montieren und ich merke das mein tacho bei km 8,81 stehen geblieben ist   der abstand zum geber war wohl zu groß geworden. daher heute kein höhenprofil.

am parkplatz angekommen kam ein nachbar und meinte er hätte jetzt mal die türe von meinem auto geschlossen, die stand wohl die ganze zeit sperrangelweit auf    auf die landbevölkerung ist doch verlass. 

daten der tour de missgeschick:
19km, 590hm. 

schönes wochenende
lars


----------



## TomCanyon (22. Oktober 2004)

den singletrail zum schöller hof wird tom zum verhängnis: überschlag   ist aber zum glück nichts schlimmeres passiert. die uphills machen tom heute gut zu schaffen... wer feiern kann kann auch arbeiten... ähem... biken  


Die gestrige Tour werde ich wohl bei den weniger rühmlichen Fahrten abhängen, aber egal, muss auch mal sein.

Habe mir dann doch gut mein Knie geprellt, habe heute morgen einen etwas steifen Gang.   Ansonsten hat es Spaß gemacht, wenn es auch etwas matschig war. 

Mtb-Kao: Hat dir keine Kaltenherberger Katze auf den Sitz geschi.......? Glück gehabt!!


----------



## hardy_aus_k (22. Oktober 2004)

@MTB-Kao

dass war dann gestern wohl ein richtiger Aufreger. Aber deshalb lieben wir doch unseren Sport. Nur so enstehen Legenden und werden Helden gemacht   

@All

Mit blutet das Herz, wenn ich eine Fahrt wie die gestrige nur normal werten kann. Eigentlich müsste es für die Mißgeschicke und Stürze eine Menge Extrapunkte geben:

1. Enrgy / 19750 / 15 Runden  /  496 Kilometer  /  9830 Höhenmeter
2. Mikkael / 19700 / 16 Runden  /  514 Kilometer  /  9420 Höhenmeter
3. Blake69 / 16030 / 14 Runden  /  421 Kilometer  /  7610 Höhenmeter
4. Manni / 15810 / 13 Runden  /  444 Kilometer  /  6930 Höhenmeter
5. Mtb-Kao / 13680 / 11 Runden  /  346 Kilometer  /  6760 Höhenmeter
6. Kitesun / 12790 / 12 Runden  /  365 Kilometer  /  5490 Höhenmeter
7. Racetec1 / 10090 / 9 Runden  /  283 Kilometer  /  4430 Höhenmeter
8. JürgenK / 9910 / 8 Runden  /  261 Kilometer  /  4690 Höhenmeter
9. On any sunday / 9640 / 8 Runden  /  297 Kilometer  /  3700 Höhenmeter
10. Marco W. / 8610 / 7 Runden  /  234 Kilometer  /  3930 Höhenmeter

11. Talybont / 8320 / 7 Runden  /  200 Kilometer  /  4320 Höhenmeter
12. Franky-x / 7570 / 7 Runden  /  201 Kilometer  /  3550 Höhenmeter
13. Marco_lev / 7370 / 7 Runden  /  211 Kilometer  /  3150 Höhenmeter
14. Zippi / 7300 / 5 Runden  /  189 Kilometer  /  3520 Höhenmeter
15. Handlampe / 7200 / 6 Runden  /  162 Kilometer  /  3960 Höhenmeter
16. GuidoM / 5570 / 5 Runden  /  167 Kilometer  /  2230 Höhenmeter
17. Gonzo63 / 5350 / 5 Runden  /  150 Kilometer  /  2350 Höhenmeter
18. [email protected] / 5340 / 4 Runden  /  144 Kilometer  /  2460 Höhenmeter
19. Zachi / 5300 / 5 Runden  /  142 Kilometer  /  2460 Höhenmeter
20. TomCanyon / 5300 / 5 Runden  /  142 Kilometer  /  2460 Höhenmeter

21. Juchhu / 5010 / 5 Runden  /  139 Kilometer  /  2230 Höhenmeter
22. FranG / 4990 / 4 Runden  /  146 Kilometer  /  2070 Höhenmeter
23. Stahlgabi / 4930 / 4 Runden  /  139 Kilometer  /  2150 Höhenmeter
24. Spiridon64 / 4220 / 3 Runden  /  121 Kilometer  /  1800 Höhenmeter
25. Schnucki / 4120 / 3 Runden  /  105 Kilometer  /  2020 Höhenmeter
26. Kölnerin / 4100 / 5 Runden  /  117 Kilometer  /  1760 Höhenmeter
27. Daywalker74 / 3970 / 3 Runden  /  83 Kilometer  /  2310 Höhenmeter
28. Lüni / 3970 / 3 Runden  /  83 Kilometer  /  2310 Höhenmeter
29. Bike-ndorf / 3050 / 3 Runden  /  86 Kilometer  /  1330 Höhenmeter
30. Die Wade / 3040 / 3 Runden  /  73 Kilometer  /  1580 Höhenmeter

Für nächstes Jahr plane ich eine kleine Erweiterung der Statistik. Ich werde dann auch alle Wochenendfahrten miteinbeziehen. Damit werden dann auch die Mountainbiker gewürdigt, die mehr am Wochenende die Singletrails umpflügen. Die betreffenden Threads gebe ich dann noch an.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Delgado (22. Oktober 2004)

MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> so, das lief gestern irgendwie nicht so wie es sollte. morgens wollte ich mein bike in den kombi hiefen als mich ein stechender schmerz im rücken traf   den ganzen tag über konnte ich kaum stehen und selbst sitzen war unangenehm.
> 
> trotzdem bin ich dann zum treffpunkt und habe auf thomas (tomcanyon) und michael (zachi) gewartet. um kurz nach fünf habe ich sie angerufen und es stellte sich heraus das sie am falschen parkplatz standen   kurze zeit später konnten wir den ersten trail angehen... ich musst dann feststellen das man auf einer feuchten mit laub bedeckten brücke eine schräglage unterhalb von 2% haben sollte... autsch
> 
> ...




Hallo Jens,

was einen nicht umbringt .....

Mein letzter Samstag war ähnlich:

- erst stößt mich ein, mit den Hunden Gassi gehender, Mann vom Bike
  (leider waren wir zu acht, also stärker).
- dann wurden wir am Schöllerhof eine inhomogene 12er Gruppe, die auch
   nach und nach zerfiel.
- es folgten Wartezeiten durch Defekte (Platter, gerissener Zug, ..)
- 6 Stürze die ich gesehen habe.
- und zu guter Letzt fing es auch noch an zu regnen.

Aber am Sonntag wir alles gut ...

Gruß Delgado


----------



## toka99 (22. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

hier auch das Mitgefühl eines Mitlesenden. Echter Stoff zum Thema Survival-Biking. Tja, wie heißt es so schön....Sei froh es könnte auch schlimmer kommen. Und ich war froh und es kam schlimmer !!!
Da kann ich, wenn ich an meine letzten Exkursionen denke, nur an meinen Holzkopf klopfen. Habe auch ne Menge Dusel bei einigen Aktionen gehabt.
Verdammt viel Physik da draussen, soagr im Wald wird die nicht aufgehoben!  

Grüsse toka99


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (22. Oktober 2004)

Schöne Grüsse aus Moab!  








 

 

 


Bis auf 2-3 gebrochenen Rippen und zahlreichen Wunden geht es mir gut! Mein Bike lebt noch!

@Hardy
Da alle meine Touren immer _nach eurem Feierabend_ stattfindet , würdest du sie in die Statistik eintragen? 
Hier die Daten bisher: 214 km, 3575 HM 
Eure Postkarten sind unterwegs!

VG Mikkael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (22. Oktober 2004)

@Mikkael

Freut mich von Dir zu hören. Wie gefällt Dir das:

*1. Mikkael / 27555 / 16 Runden  /  728 Kilometer  /  12995 Höhenmeter*

2. Enrgy / 19750 / 15 Runden  /  496 Kilometer  /  9830 Höhenmeter
3. Blake69 / 16030 / 14 Runden  /  421 Kilometer  /  7610 Höhenmeter
4. Manni / 15810 / 13 Runden  /  444 Kilometer  /  6930 Höhenmeter
5. Mtb-Kao / 13680 / 11 Runden  /  346 Kilometer  /  6760 Höhenmeter
6. Kitesun / 12790 / 12 Runden  /  365 Kilometer  /  5490 Höhenmeter
7. Racetec1 / 10090 / 9 Runden  /  283 Kilometer  /  4430 Höhenmeter
8. JürgenK / 9910 / 8 Runden  /  261 Kilometer  /  4690 Höhenmeter
9. On any sunday / 9640 / 8 Runden  /  297 Kilometer  /  3700 Höhenmeter
10. Marco W. / 8610 / 7 Runden  /  234 Kilometer  /  3930 Höhenmeter

Die Fotos sind sehr eindrucksvoll. Das ist aber nicht gegen Deine Blessuren. A
aus good old germany wünsche ich Dir auf jeden Fall gute Besserung und immer eine Schmerztablette zur Hand.

Langsam frage ich mich, ob ich mich überhaupt zur Mountainbikegmeinde zählen darf. Wahrscheinlich werde ich hier aus dem Forum verbannt, wenn ich mich nicht auch mal richtig hinlege.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Manni (22. Oktober 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Mikkael
> 
> Langsam frage ich mich, ob ich mich überhaupt zur Mountainbikegmeinde zählen darf. Wahrscheinlich werde ich hier aus dem Forum verbannt, wenn ich mich nicht auch mal richtig hinlege.
> 
> ...



Ich kenne da so eine Abfahrt da müssen wir zwei unbedingt mal runter   


@mikkael: Geniale Bilder, aber hast du dir wirklich die Rippen geknaxt? Dann mal gute Besserung. Ich hoffe du verfaßt gerade einen ausführlichen Bericht.  

Bin heute mal eine neue Tour ab Herkenrath gefahren. Leider war nach nur einem Kilometer schon das Vorderrad platt. Tja, shit happens. Aber sowas hält einen Feierabendbiker ja nicht auf.
Die Gabel ist zurück und wieder super weich, aber eine riesen Umstellung von der Streckbank zurück auf den Schaukelstuhl. Da waren die Serpentienen auf einmal viel enger.

@Juchhu: Kennst du dich ab Hoffnungsthal aus? Bis dahin gibt es von Herkenrath aus schöne Trails, aber zurück war es mehr Radweg und Straße. Wäre aufjedenfall mal ne schöne Tour für demnächst. 

@delgado: Ich werde Sonntag eventuell auch mitkommen. Wenn das Wetter hält. 

@team: Nach dem bisherigen Ranking sind wir vorletzte. Naja unser Team bestand letztes Jahr ja auch nur aus einem Biker. Wir sind somit krasser Außenseiter. Da werden sich bestimmt einige wundern


----------



## juchhu (23. Oktober 2004)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kenne da so eine Abfahrt da müssen wir zwei unbedingt mal runter


Ich auch   



			
				Manni schrieb:
			
		

> @Juchhu: Kennst du dich ab Hoffnungsthal aus? Bis dahin gibt es von Herkenrath aus schöne Trails, aber zurück war es mehr Radweg und Straße. Wäre aufjedenfall mal ne schöne Tour für demnächst.


Du hast Hoffnungsthal (Lüderich?) aus nördlicher Richtung (also aus Herkenrath) angefahren und wolltes wohin wieder zurück?

Da ich das Ziel nicht kenne, aber jetzt einfach mal Herkenrath annehme:

a) Falls Du nicht so von Herkenrath runtergekommen bist, die Sülz aufwärts bis Immelkeppel und dann nach Osten in Richtung Deponie. Du kommst dann südöstlich der Hardt raus. Weiter siehe unten ...

b) Du fährst von Hoffnungsthal östlich in den Königsforst, dann nördlich in Richtung Technologiepark, über die Siedlungsstraßen (wie beim 2. Nightride) in den südlichen Hardt (nicht zu wechseln mit Harz ).

Von da aus jeweils in Richtung NFH und nördliche Richtung nach Herkenrath.

Wenn Du mir vielleicht per Digitalkarte (TOP50 oder MM NRD 3D) die Strecken von Herkenrath nach Hoffnungsthal schickst, bekommst Du den Rückweg.

Ich bin auch ständig auf der Suche nach Vrbindungswegen zwischen dem gesamten Südufer der Dhünntalsperre und Moitzfeld, wobei Moitzfeld über Herkenrath/Donrath in Richtung Altenberg der Hinweg ist.

Vielleicht hast Du ja ein paar Ideen?

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (23. Oktober 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Mikkael
> 
> Freut mich von Dir zu hören. Wie gefällt Dir das:
> 
> ...


Ich will ja nicht maulen, aber da hätte ich in der Vergangenheit auch ein paar viele Explorer-Touren melden können.  

Ich kann und will hier niemanden von berechtigten Thron stoßen, aber Sinn der Feierabendstatistik war bzw. ist doch das Gemeinschaftserlebnis mit Gleichgesinnten.  Wir können uns jetzt natürlich trefflich darüber streiten  , ob ab zwei TeilnehmerInnen eine Tour Eingang in die Statistik findet, aber m.E. nach ist einer eben mindestens einer zu wenig.  

Da meine Anmerkungen /Verbesserungsvorschläge zur Statistik aber bereits in der Vergangenheit ignoriert wurde , ist dies ebenfalls nur eine unbedeutende Anmerkung.  

VG Martin

PS:

@Mikkael

Wie angebrochene Rippen?

Tja, Sturztraining auf felsigem Untergrund fördert die nachhaltigste Lern-/Erinnerungsmethode:

Lernen durch Schmerzen! 

Da weiß man erst, was man einen humushaltigen Waldboden so hat.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (23. Oktober 2004)

@Juchhu

Bleib' mal ganz locker. Ich wollte doch nur unseren treuen Mountainbiker aus Erkrath-Hochdahl eine kleine Freude machen   

Aber leider muss ich Dir Recht geben, dass hier das Regelment der Feierabendstatistik gnadenlos zuschlägt und die Sache natürlich nicht gewertet wird  

Aber eine kleine Simulation darf doch wohl erlaubt sein   

Aber etwas anderes: wo gab es bisher konstruktive Anmerkungen   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (23. Oktober 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Herr je, wenn dass jetzt nicht mal eins auf die Zwölf gibt?
> 
> km * 20 + Höhenmeter???
> 
> ...


Na, klingelt's???

Was nach wie vor fehlt, ist der Leistungsansatz. Z.B. eine stärker Gewichtung der Höhenmeter in Abhängigkeit der Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit.

Die Frage ist nur, will denn überhaupt einer eine solche Verbesserung?

Ich bin gerne bereit, eine sinnvoll, nicht zu komplizierte Formel zu entwickeln.

VG Martin


----------



## Manni (23. Oktober 2004)

Also für nächstes Jahr wäre ich auch für eine "angemessenere" Bewertung der Höhenmeter    Ist ja mit Exel kein Problem.

@Hardy:
Wieviele verschiedene Fahrer sind denn nun schon mitgefahren? Mehr als 50?
Leider kann ich nur noch diesen Dienstag an der Feierabendrunde teilnehmen. Danach hab ich immer bis 17:30 Praktika und die sind leider Pflicht   
Ich würde den Leverkusener Nightride daher auch nur an einem Mittwoch machen können. Vorher brauch ich aber noch einen größeren Akku.

@Juchhu:
Leider hab ich keine Digitale Karte, aber ich merke um sowas kommt man nicht mehr herrum. Ich versuchs mal so:
Ich bin von Herkenrath auf Trails (Weg Winkel und X) zur Kühlheimer Mühle. Von da an auf Forstweg über Immekeppel und Kleinhurden und Bech nach Heiligenhaus (Weg A3 und  A6) . Dann über den Steinberg nach Bleifeld (wieder Weg Winkel)
Hier hab ich leider ne Abzweigung verpaßt und bin oben auf dem Golfplatz rausgekommen. Eigentlich wollte ich noch über Sülze, Hellenthal und den Tütberg um diesen "See" fahren. 
Raus kommt man beidemale in Untereschbach. Von dort nach Herkenrath zurück (da hab ich geparkt) geht es leider nur über den Radweg an der Straße, jedenfalls wenn man sich wie ich, nicht auskennt. Ich hoffe du weißt Rat, die Strecke ist bis Untereschbach aufjedenfall mal ne kleine Winterwochenendfahrt wert 
 

Gruß Manni


----------



## juchhu (23. Oktober 2004)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Also für nächstes Jahr wäre ich auch für eine "angemessenere" Bewertung der Höhenmeter  Ist ja mit Exel kein Problem.
> 
> ...


Na, offensichtlich bin ich ja doch nicht alleine mit meiner Meinung   



			
				Manni schrieb:
			
		

> @Juchhu:
> Leider hab ich keine Digitale Karte, aber ich merke um sowas kommt man nicht mehr herrum. Ich versuchs mal so:
> Ich bin von Herkenrath auf Trails (Weg Winkel und X) zur Kühlheimer Mühle. Von da an auf Forstweg über Immekeppel und Kleinhurden und Bech nach Heiligenhaus (Weg A3 und A6) . Dann über den Steinberg nach Bleifeld (wieder Weg Winkel)
> Hier hab ich leider ne Abzweigung verpaßt und bin oben auf dem Golfplatz rausgekommen. Eigentlich wollte ich noch über Sülze, Hellenthal und den Tütberg um diesen "See" fahren.
> ...


Ich versuche, dass mal auf meiner Karte zu rekonstruieren und mail' Dir dann eine Besprechung mit Karte zu.

Nachteil der TOP50 und MM NRW 3D Digitalkarten ist übrigens die felhende Wanderwegmarkierung bzw- benennung.  

Kennt bzw. hat einer die TOP25 vom Landesvermessungsamt NRW? Sind dort die Wanderwege markiert bzw. benannt?

Trotz Digitalkarte habe ich noch ein Paar (leider nur zwei  ) Wanderpapierkarten eingescannt und kalibriert. 

VG Martin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (23. Oktober 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

Top25 gibt es nicht, aber dafür Top10 als DVD für 64 :

http://www.lverma.nrw.de/produkte/topographische_karten/cd_rom/top10/Top10.htm#

Ich habe es nur vor ein paar Monaten gelesen, dass die Top10 herauskommt. Mist, dass es regnet. Sonst würde ich mal eben zum Gleumes fahren und sie mir besorgen. Wenn es mein Job zulässt, werde ich mal bei Gleumes nächste Woche vorbeigehen. Ich berichte Euch dann.

Und nun zur Feierabendrundenstatistik:

*59 Fahrten
1936 Kilometer
31770 Höhenmeter

299 Teilnehmer
75 verschiedene Moutainbiker
46 Teilnehmer mindestens 2 oder mehr Fahrten

9305 von uns gefahrene Kilometer
159100 von uns bezwungene Höhenmeter*

Mit der Änderung der Gewichtung von Kilometer zu Höhenmeter bin ich jederzeit bereit. Ich hatte eigentlich eher das Gefühl, dass die Höhenmeter bei der jetzigen Formel zu hoch bewertet werden. Abgesehen davon, habe ich mal einen Faktor 1:10 und 1:30 ausprobiert. Ändern tut sich da nicht viel. 

Mein allerallerliebster *Juchhu*, ich habe noch konstruktiven Verbesserungen gefragt   

Mit der Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit ist eine gute Idee, nur bin ich schon froh, wenn ich Fahrer, Höhenmeter und Streckenlänge hier zusammenbekomme. An die Diskussion, wie nun die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit definiert ist, möchte ich gar nicht denken.

Gruß
Hardy

P.S.:

Kaufrausch! Ich habe eben erfahren, dass Gleumes die DVD vorrätig hat. Dann werde ich mich mal trotz Regen aufmachen und mir das Teil besorgen.


----------



## juchhu (23. Oktober 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> Top25 gibt es nicht, aber dafür Top10 als DVD für 64 :
> 
> ...


Vielen Dank für Dein unmoralisches Angebot a la PM  

Produktbeschreibung liest sich klasse. Frage ist eben nur, ob auch die Markierung und Bezeichnungen der Wanderwege enthalten und ob es eine GPS-Unterstützung gibt. Habe mir gerade die Legende der TOP10 angeschaut. Eine farbliche bzw. namentliche Hervorhebung der Wanderwege ist offensichtlich nicht vorgesehen  (Gleiches gilt auch für die GPS-Anbindung )

Super, ganz super gemacht. Mal wieder das Messer im Schwein stecken lassen. Frage ist nur, ob eine Exportfunktion ,d.h. Karteneinbindung ala FUGAWI, klappt? Naja, bald werde ich mehr wissen.



			
				hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Und nun zur Feierabendrundenstatistik:
> 
> *59 Fahrten*
> *1936 Kilometer*
> ...


Willst Du jetzt eine sinnvollere Formel oder nicht? Für die Wertung der Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit habe ich eine gute Idee.

Die einzig wahre Definition der Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit ist doch einfach und nachvollziehbar:

Tourlänge (zurückgelegter Weg zwischen Startpunkt und Zielpunkt inkl. Umwege bzw. Verfahrer  ) in km dividiert durch Nettofahrzeit (d.h. Bruttozeit zwischen Abfahrt und Ankunft abzüglich aller Standzeiten, z.B. Orientierung, Panne, Verpflegung) in Stunden

Wohl dem, der ein GPS-Gerät hat.  . Denn wer sich bewegt, der fährt (gem. Definition)  . Deswegen bei Standzeiten nicht das GPS-Gerät bewegen.

VG Martin


----------



## zippi (23. Oktober 2004)

hardy_aus_k
Langsam frage ich mich schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Angst Hardy, irgendwann legt sich jeder mal hin! Kommt schon noch. Sei nicht ungeduldig


----------



## juchhu (23. Oktober 2004)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> hardy_aus_k schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kann ich nur bestätigen. Ist halt wie mit dem Autofahren. Irgendwann blitzen sie Dich. Ich bin heute benachrichtigt worden. In der Temo 30 Zone 6 km/h zu schnell = 15,00   . Mit dem Fahrrad hätte es mich nichts gekostet (vorausgesetzt ich hätte kein Tacho bzw. GPS dabei gehabt )  

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-Kao (23. Oktober 2004)

@delgado

ich muss leider für morgen absagen. gestern hatte ich :kotz: und jetzt etwas fieber. außerdem habe ich mir den nerv im rücken jetzt endgültig in den rippen eingeklemmt  naja, ich muss mich leider auskurieren und habe mich ausgetragen.

euch viel spaß!!!


----------



## hardy_aus_k (23. Oktober 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

erst einmal möchte ich MTB-Kao gute Besserung wünschen.

Mit der Fahrt zu Gleumes habe ich natürlich eine Rundfahrt durch den nördlichen Ausläufer der Ville verbunden. Immerhin sind 60 Kilometer bei 250 Höhenmeter zusammengekommen.

Danach habe ich natürlich sofort die Top10 installiert   

Die Genauigkeit ist natürlich Wahnsinn. Mit der Genauigkeit ist aber leider auch verbunden, dass selbst bei der geringsten Zoomstufe nur ein relativ kleiner Ausschnitt zu sehen ist. Das ist ein Problem des Geogrid-Viewer. Um unsere Touren vollständig sehen zu können, werden wir deshalb auf jeden Fall MagicMap oder Top50 benötigen.

Wanderzeichen sind natürlich nicht vorhanden, was ich auch nicht anders erwartet habe. Auch vermisse ich einige Waldpfade. Explorertouren werden nachwievor notwendig sein. Aber zum Nachbearbeiten der Touren ist Top10 ziemlich gut.

Ich poste heute Abend auf jeden Fall ein paar Sreenshots von uns bekannten Revieren.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## juchhu (23. Oktober 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> erst einmal möchte ich MTB-Kao gute Besserung wünschen.
> 
> ...


Was ich in der letzten PM vergaß:

Wie sieht's mit Overlay-Funktionen aus?

VG Martin

PS:

Der Neid des Genauigkeitsfanatikers ist mit Dir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (23. Oktober 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

nun habe ich auch die zwei Screenshots fertig:

*Minimale Auflösung*





*Maximale Auflösung*





Die Overlayfunktionen sind glaube ich unverändert. Der Geogrid-Viewer sieht ziemlich identisch aus. Es handelt sich aber um die Version 2.3

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Schildbürger (23. Oktober 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

in ein GPS-Gerät lassen sich *KEINE* Pixelgrafikkarten laden (BMP, JPG, TIF, usw.)! Nicht mit Fugawi und nicht mit Ozi-Explorer!
Sondern nur Vektorgrafikkarten.

In der Zeitschrift Funkamateur 11/2004 ab Seite 1118 ( http://www.funkamateur.de/ ) ist ein Artikel (4 Seiten) der beschreibt, wie man Vektorgrafikkarten selber erstellen und ins Kartenfähige GPS-Gerät laden kann.
(Verkaufsbeginn: 29.10.04; Als Abonnent habe ich das aktuelle Heft ein paar Tage frührer.)   

Ist alles mit Free bzw. Sharewareprogrammen möglich. Auch bei den Garmin Geräten mit USB-Schnittstelle. Ich habe mir die Software "geholt" und Teste sie gerade.

Wer den Umgang mit MM, NRW 3D oder ähnlicher Software kennt, kommt damit zurecht.

Wenn ich genug Erfahrung damit habe, werde ich einen eigenen Thread, im "Elektronikteil" in diesem Forum aufmachen.

Wer sich über Karten, GPS, Software usw. Informieren möchte, findet auf der Seite http://kanadier.gps-info.de/ viel zum lesen, das ganze auch als PDF-Dateien zum runterladen und "in Ruhe lesen".

War vielleicht etwas OT. aber Ihr hattet ja angefangen.    

@ Mikkael
Gute Besserung Mikkael! 
@ Lars
Gute Besserung Lars!


----------



## juchhu (24. Oktober 2004)

Schildbürger schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> in ein GPS-Gerät lassen sich *KEINE* Pixelgrafikkarten laden (BMP, JPG, TIF, usw.)! Nicht mit Fugawi und nicht mit Ozi-Explorer!
> Sondern nur Vektorgrafikkarten.
> ...


Lieber Helmut,

wer lesen kann, ist hier klar im Vorteil. Weder Hardy noch meine Wenigkeit schrieben bzw. sprachen davon, die Karten TOP10, TOP50 und MM NRW 3D oder Ausschnitte davon in GPS-Geräte zu laden. Uns ging und geht es nur darum, ob die neue TOP10 planungstauglich ist, d.h. ob eine Streckenplanung und der Export (bzw. Import) von diesen Streckenkoordinaten in irgendein GPS-Format möglich sind, sowie ob Wanderwege benannt und markiert sind. Letzteres haben wir zeitgleich verneinen können; der Eine hat die Software gekauft und der Andere hat die Legende der TOP10 gedownloadet und ausgewertet.

Die Idee mit Vektorisierungssoftware eine entssprechende Karte herzustellen, habe ich Anfang 2003 aus verfahrensökonomischen Gründen aufgegeben. Wenn ich ehrlich bin, ab dem Zeitpunkt als ich höre, dass GARMIN Vektorkarten in 1:25.000 herausbringen wollte. (Als Eigentümer eines GEKO 201 habe ich an Vektorkarten eh keine Freude, aber es gibt ja noch andere schöne und bessere GPS-Geräte.)

Das Problem was sich nach wie vor stellt, ist dass kein Digitalkartenmaterial aus dem Markt ist, welches in 1:25.000 oder höherer Auflösung die bekannten Features wie z.B. GPS-Unterstützung zur Plannung (MM deutlich besser als TOP-Reihe, aber schlechter als FUGAWI) als auch die Informationen der klassischen Wanderkarten (also eben Benennung und Markierung) besitzt.

Eine Vektorisierung ist nicht notwendig, da wohl kaum ein Mountainbiker per Autorouting von A nach B fährt. Die meisten GPS-unterstützten MTB-ler tauschen die GPS-Daten aus und fahren die Strecken nach.

Solltes Du Vektorkarten erstellen wollen, unterhalte Dich mal mit ein paar anderen GPS-Usern, die MTB fahren. Alle, die ich kennengelernt habe, hatten anfänglich die Idee, ihr Revier zu kartografieren. Irgendwann erkennt man, dass dies überflüssige Liebesmüh ist, da man sein eigenes Revier (idealerweise) eh in- und auswendig kennt. Und für fremde Revier ist zu wenig Zeit vorhanden, und man greift dann lieber auch die Erfahrungen und Daten anderer User zurück.

Aber ich wollte Dich nicht abschrecken, und vielleicht hast Du ja auf einen anderen interessanten Ansatz. Außerdem haben Hobbies einen entscheidenen Vorteil gegenüber der Arbeitswelt: Sie müssen sich nicht verfahrens- und kostenökonomischen Gründen unterwerfen. 

Viel Spass!

VG Martin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (24. Oktober 2004)

@Juchhu

Ich kann Dich in Deinen Aussagen nur bestätigen. Die Planung und Dokumentation auf der einen Seite und die technische Unterstützung während der Tour sind zwei paar Schuhe.

Wie es nun ausschaut, werde ich zukünftig folgende Produkte zur Planung und Dokumentation einsetzen:


Top10 für die eigentliche Planung


Top50 für Screenshots und Ausdrucke


MagicMap für 3D-Ansichten


Wanderkarten 1:25000 oder 1:50000

Eine digitale Karte im eigentlichen Sinne werde ich nicht erstellen. Ich nutze dazu die Overlaytechnik in Top10. Ich finde es wichtiger die Strecken zu dokumentieren, um auf sie dann für neue Planungen zurückgreifen zu können.

Bei Touren komme ich mit der normalen Routenplanung gut zurecht. Eine Karte habe ich dann wenn nötig aus Ausdruck dabei.

Ehe Du Dich jetzt fragst, warum ich mir dann trotzdem das eTrex Legend gekauft habe, nur der Hinweis, dass ich das Teil auch beim Motorradfahren und eingeschränkt beim Autofahren einsetzen werde.

@Schildbürger

Trotz all dem Gesagten bin ich natürlich trotzdem interessiert, welche Erfahrungen Du mein Erstellen der digitalen Karten machst. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn Du irgendwann mal Deine Erfahrungen berichtest.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## juchhu (24. Oktober 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Juchhu
> 
> Ich kann Dich in Deinen Aussagen nur bestätigen. Die Planung und Dokumentation auf der einen Seite und die technische Unterstützung während der Tour sind zwei paar Schuhe.


Was für ein Ritterschlag, directly from Godfather himself alias Hardy_aus_k  



			
				hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Wie es nun ausschaut, werde ich zukünftig folgende Produkte zur Planung und Dokumentation einsetzen:
> 
> Top10 für die eigentliche Planung
> 
> ...


Man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts. Andere setzen sich einfach auf's Bike und düsen los. Bei uns ist es Sesamstraßen liked: Wieso, weshalb, warum ...  



			
				hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Ehe Du Dich jetzt fragst, warum ich mir dann trotzdem das eTrex Legend gekauft habe, nur der Hinweis, dass ich das Teil auch beim Motorradfahren und eingeschränkt beim Autofahren einsetzen werde.


Als ob ich mich bei Dir noch irgendetwas fragen würde   . Ne, ist schon klar, deswegen hab' ich auch nicht gefragt.  



			
				hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Schildbürger
> 
> Trotz all dem Gesagten bin ich natürlich trotzdem interessiert, welche Erfahrungen Du mein Erstellen der digitalen Karten machst. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn Du irgendwann mal Deine Erfahrungen berichtest.
> 
> ...


Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Wahnsinnige (im besten Sinne) an die Front zur  optimalen Kartenerstellung. 

VG Martin


----------



## Schildbürger (24. Oktober 2004)

@ Martin und Hardy,

da habe ich wohl etwas Missverstanden.   
Die Gamirn Karten hatte ich mir im Laden auf dem Garmin etrex Vista C  mal angesehen, naja einige wenige Feldwege waren "drin", nur dafür über 100 anlegen? OK, dafür ist's ein großes Gebiet.

Die Streckenplanung mache ich schon lange mit MM, NRW 3D. Da ich aber seit ca. 2 Wochen den Garmin etrex Vista C habe, wollte ich dessen Kartenfunktion auch Nutzen und hatte mich entsprechend "umgesehen".
Wie Hardy schreibt, ist so ein Gerät auch zum Autofahren gut.

Zu Testzwecken habe das Gebiet der Hardt mal vektorisiert, ca. 2h Aufwand mit kennenlernen des ersten Programmes. Das zweite verfügbare Prog. soll mehr Möglichkeiten bieten. Alles klappt noch nicht so wie erwartet. "Screenshots" folgen nach der Probefahrt. Erst mal sehen ob die Kalibrierung usw. stimmt. Der erste Test mit einem vorhanden Track auf dem etrex Vista C sieht gut aus.

Ich halte den Aufwand für Vertretbar. Zumal es mein Job mit sich bringt fast den ganzen Tag am PC zu zeichnen (Planen) und ich somit Übung im "Mäuseschubsen" habe.   

Die Vektorkarten sind auch nützlich um sich nicht gänzlich im noch unbekannten Gebiet zu verfahren. Und immer nur die "Hausstrecke" ist mir zu langweilig.

Hobby ist Hobby und die Winterabende sind lang. Auch auf die Gefahr hin das ihr mich für Verrückt haltet, werde ich's mal probieren.


----------



## juchhu (24. Oktober 2004)

Schildbürger schrieb:
			
		

> @ Martin und Hardy,
> 
> da habe ich wohl etwas Missverstanden.
> Die Gamirn Karten hatte ich mir im Laden auf dem Garmin etrex Vista C mal angesehen, naja einige wenige Feldwege waren "drin", nur dafür über 100 anlegen? OK, dafür ist's ein großes Gebiet.
> ...


Nichts für ungut:

Willkommen im Club der Wahnsinnigen und total Bekloppten.  Als ob ein Hobby nicht schon ausreichen würde?! 

Apropo Touren, welche Gegenden wolltest Du noch mal haben?

VG Martin


----------



## Schildbürger (24. Oktober 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ist echt genial!
Hier ein Foto wie es auf dem Display des etrex Vista C aussieht.




Die braunen Linien sind die Vektorisierten Wege. 
Durchgezogene sind Straßen, gestrichelte Trails, Waldwege usw..

Die Grüne Linie ist der mit MM NRW 3D geplante Weg, der als .OVL-Datei  vorher geladen wurde.
Die Blaue Linie der von mit gefahrene Weg (Trackaufzeichnung).
Ganz oben im Display wird die Art des Weges angezeigt, wo sich der "Mauszeiger" befindet, in diesen Fall Road, sonst Trail etc.

Wie unschwer zu erkennen, bin ich an der Grube Cox von der geplanten Route abgewichen.

Woher teilweise die Abweichungen kommen (Straße zum Haus der Naturfreunde)? Vielleicht sind die Topo-Karten auch nicht immer so genau. Aber beim GPS-System gibt's auch Messfehler.

@ Martin
Ich suche die Trails im Königsforst und der Wahnerheide.
Auf jedem Fall habe ich noch schöne Trails in der Hardt gefunden.


----------



## juchhu (24. Oktober 2004)

Schildbürger schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ist echt genial!
> Hier ein Foto wie es auf dem Display des etrex Vista C aussieht.
> ...


Nun, wenn ich die braunen bzw. gestrichelten Linien richtig deute, dann fehlen Dir noch ein paar Singletrails in der Hardt. Stelle mich gerne als Bikeguide zur Verfügung.   Hab' sie schließlich auch schon im Dunkeln ohne GPS gefunden.  

Wg. Fehler, was ist denn Dein Ausgangskartenmaterial?

In der Hardt in den 'engen' Tälern ist die SAT-Konstellation nicht immer ideal. Gerade die SATs über'm Horizont fehlen häufiger.

Also die Menge der Singletrails im Königsforst kannst an maximal zwei (eher eine) Händen abzählen. Sag' mal, hast DU FUGAWI?

In der Wahner Heide ist das mit Singletrails nach meiner Vorstellung grenzwertartig Essig  . Ich kann Dir aber eine schöne Rundtour durch die Heide schicken. Da es aber nicht immer an den roten Markierungposten entlang geht, handelt es sich natürlich bei der Tour nur um eine Softwaresimulation. 

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zippi (25. Oktober 2004)

Batterien, Beleuchtung, Navigationshilfen, gäääähn! Wenn Ihr euch noch über Radar- und Echolotorientierung für Unterwasserfahrten bei Nacht unter geschlossener Eisdecke ohne Atemhilfe breitschreiben wollt, lohnt sich doch fast schon ein eigener Threat. Wenn's den nicht ohnehin schon gibt.


----------



## Schildbürger (25. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Martin,

zu dem ganzen Thema wollte ich, wie schon geschrieben, einen eigenen Thread aufmachen.
Daher nur kurz zu deinen Fragen:

Als Grundlage habe ich eine Karte von MM NRW 3D als .BMP Datei mit dem Ozi-Explorer (Shareware) kalibriert  (.MAP).
Diese liegt dann als Hintergrundbild  in dem Programm, mit dem ich die Vektopfade erzeuge.

Diese Karte war ein erster Versuch und ist noch nicht die Endversion.
Du kannst jeden Pfad noch ändern und neues noch hinzufügen.
Die andere Software zur Kartenerstellung ist noch "Mächtiger". Die werde ich im nächsten Versuch testen.

Das der Satempfang im Wald nicht optimal ist, ist klar. Besonders gemerkt habe ich es als ich den Wegepunkt in der Grube Hardt "aufgenommen" habe, die angezeigte Genauigkeit war arg daneben. Trotzdem ist der Punkt gut "getroffen".

Die FUGAWI Software habe ich nur als Demo (19MB). Für die Arbeit am PC naja. Den Ozi-Explorer (in Deutsch, Shareware) solltest du dir auch mal ansehen.
Mehr dazu im eigenen Thread, wenn ich noch etwas mehr Erfahrung mit der Software habe.
[/OT-Ende]

Das ich in der Hardt noch nicht alle Trails kenne ist mir klar. Ich fahre meist nur einen Bogen durch die Hardt. Meine "Anreise" bis zur Grube Hardt sind schon über 10Km und dann noch der Rückweg. Mit dem Auto geht's auch, bei einer längeren Runde.  
Wenn die Tour mit dir "Anfängerfreundlich" ist, bin ich dabei. Ich werde in den nächsten Tagen einen Akku für meine "Gardena-Lampe" bestellen, dann geht's auch Abends, geschätzte 2-3h.   
(Gebranntes Kind...)  

Mit den Pfaden vom Königforst und der Wahnerheide meine ich ja nur, weil ich mich dort schon 2x verfahren hatte.   Mit den Vektorkarten und dem eterx Vista C passiert das wohl nicht.
Wie gesagt, ich kann deine Pfade als .OVL-Datei laden und habe dann einen direkten Soll-Ist Vergleich.


----------



## juchhu (25. Oktober 2004)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Batterien, Beleuchtung, Navigationshilfen, gäääähn! Wenn Ihr euch noch über Radar- und Echolotorientierung für Unterwasserfahrten bei Nacht unter geschlossener Eisdecke ohne Atemhilfe breitschreiben wollt, lohnt sich doch fast schon ein eigener Threat. Wenn's den nicht ohnehin schon gibt.


Locker bleiben, ich/wir versprechen, auch nicht mit Fachbegriffen um uns zu werfen  .

Schließlich dienen diese Kurzbesprechungen ja ausschließlich der mitfahrenden Allgemeinheit. Oder meinst Du, dass z.B. meine Nightrides im Vorfeld ohne Karten- / GPS-Aufzeichnung geplant wurden.

Ich gebe zu, dass dies OT ist, aber wegen einer Hand voll Postings lohnt es sich nicht, einen neuen Thread zu eröffnen, da die Poster hier zuhause sind. 

VG Martin

Wenn ich Planungshilfe zu Deinen o.g. Adventure-/Explorertouren brauche, darf ich mich dann vertrauensvoll an Dich wenden, Dirk?


----------



## juchhu (25. Oktober 2004)

Schildbürger schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Das ich in der Hardt noch nicht alle Trails kenne ist mir klar. Ich fahre meist nur einen Bogen durch die Hardt. Meine "Anreise" bis zur Grube Hardt sind schon über 10Km und dann noch der Rückweg. Mit dem Auto geht's auch, bei einer längeren Runde.
> Wenn die Tour mit dir "Anfängerfreundlich" ist, bin ich dabei. Ich werde in den nächsten Tagen einen Akku für meine "Gardena-Lampe" bestellen, dann geht's auch Abends, geschätzte 2-3h.
> (Gebranntes Kind...)


Nun, ob die Tour anfängerfreundlich ist, hängt davon ab, welchen Singletrail man sich runterstürzt.   Aber wenn DU willst, kannst DU ja das Angenehme mit dem Nützlichen kombinieren. An Stellen, wo DU meinst Schwierigkeiten zu haben, machen wir ein bisschen Fahrtechniktraining. Allerdings sollte man dies dann doch lieber bei Tageslicht machen.



			
				Schildbürger schrieb:
			
		

> Mit den Pfaden vom Königforst und der Wahnerheide meine ich ja nur, weil ich mich dort schon 2x verfahren hatte.  Mit den Vektorkarten und dem eterx Vista C passiert das wohl nicht.
> Wie gesagt, ich kann deine Pfade als .OVL-Datei laden und habe dann einen direkten Soll-Ist Vergleich.


Mein Tipp, vergiß die Vektorkarten vorerst. Meine ersten Touren mit GPS-Unterstützung verliefen immer so: Alleine oder mit anderen Wagemutigen Startpunkt per Auto oder Bike angefahren, Wegpunkt gesetzt, GOTO auf diesen Wegpunkt aktiviert, RECORDING ON (ist eh immer an), und ab ging die Post, dann zwei, drei Stunden jeden erkennbaren Trail mitgenommen. Wenn uns langsam die Lust verging, in Richtung Startpunkt mit GPS-Unterstützung zurück. Das in einem anfänglich unbekannten Revier ein paar Mal mit unterschiedlicher Streckenführung, und DU kannst Dir dann zuhause mit DigiKarten und GPS die schönsten Touren planen. 

Bei den Explorertouren haben meine Teilnehmer und ich immer wieder auf's leidvolle erfahren, dass ein Trail auf der Karte nicht unbedingt fahrbar bzw. fahrenswert in Natur ist.

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (25. Oktober 2004)

@Jens und Mikkael

Gute Besserung, hoffe man sieht sich bald mal wieder. 

@Hardy, Martin, Schildbürger, ...

.. komme mir so nackt vor ohne Navigationshilfen etc.


Wir haben uns gestern, angelockt von frühlingshaften Temperaturen pünktlich um 10:00 Uhr am Schöllerhof getroffen.

Gekommen sind Rico, Christian, Bernd, Vertexto, Norbert und ich.

Norbert hat 10 km tapfer mitgehalten und ist dann auf eigenen Wunsch allein weiter gefahren. Die Angabe "Tempo schnell" passte diesmal, nach Aussagen der verbliebenen nach und während der Tour. 

Einem war's anscheinend aber nicht schnell genug und das war nicht ich.

Die Trails waren teilweise recht nass aber noch recht gut fahrbar. Die typische Eifgenbachtal-Nässe halt.

Zusammengekommen sind ca. 45 km/850 Höhenmeter (?)  ohne An-/Abfahrten
Kompliment an Rico für die An-/Abreise aus Köln Klettenberg mit dem Bike!

Fahrzeit ca. 3h. 
Stürze: keine.
Defekte: keine.
Verbalattacken: keine
Spaß: viel 

Fazit: Trotz zahlreicher Konfrontationschancen mit Wanderern u. ä. gab's fast nur freundliche Worte und keinen Krach bei trotzdem hohem Durchschnittstempo. Also, geht doch.

Gruß Delgado

... der bestimmt mal wieder eine Tour anmeldet.


----------



## zippi (25. Oktober 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich Planungshilfe zu Deinen o.g. Adventure-/Explorertouren brauche, darf ich mich dann vertrauensvoll an Dich wenden, Dirk?



Ja, selbstverständlich Martin! Ich hab schon 'ne Tour " Rund um den schönen Marianengraben" in Vorbereitung. Das gibt'n  Downhill!! Vielleicht könntest Du schon mal in Erfahrung bringen, wer Taucherflossen mit Cleatbefestigung anbietet  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (25. Oktober 2004)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben uns gestern, angelockt von frühlingshaften Temperaturen pünktlich um 10:00 Uhr am Schöllerhof getroffen.
> 
> Gekommen sind Rico, Christian, Bernd, Vertexto, Norbert und ich.
> 
> ...



Fing der zufällig mit R an und hörte mit ico auf.   

Grüsse

Michael, der gestern mit dem Team Tomburg wieder einer Hammertour an der Ahr gefahren ist, die sicherlich ganz nach deinem Geschmack gewesen wäre.


----------



## GuidoM (25. Oktober 2004)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Kompliment an Rico für die An-/Abreise aus Köln Klettenberg mit dem Bike!



ja geht´s denn noch    
Das sind ja schon mal locker 30-40km 
Hut ab   

Gruß Guido


----------



## juchhu (25. Oktober 2004)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, selbstverständlich Martin! Ich hab schon 'ne Tour " Rund um den schönen Marianengraben" in Vorbereitung. Das gibt'n Downhill!! Vielleicht könntest Du schon mal in Erfahrung bringen, wer Taucherflossen mit Cleatbefestigung anbietet  .


Naja, wenigsten braucht man keine Protektoren mitzunehmen. Allerdings könnte bei den Tiefen das von einigen Bikehersteller neu angewandte Hydro-Forming-Verfahren auch zu beeindrückenden Erkenntnissen bei den Bikern führen.  

VG Martin

PS:

Das Problem sind nicht die Cleatbefestigungen, sondern der stark eingeschränkte Lenkradius durch die Taucherflossen, die sich dann ständig im Vorderrad verhaken.


----------



## RICO (25. Oktober 2004)

@ on any sunday
nee der fing nicht mit R an, eher mit B aber dank der guten Teamarbeit konnten wir alle Ausreißversuche kontrollieren, außerdem hatten alle anderen Teilnehmer wegen geringerer Körperhöhe technische Vorteile gegenüber B ;-) Aber im Ernst war ne schöne Tour und nette Gruppe. Nur ein bischen viele Autofahrer am Eifgenbach, dort war ich bestimmt schon 15 Jahre nicht mehr am WE, eben wegen der vielen Leute. 

@alle anderen
Und um der weiteren mythologisierung einzelner Mitglieder hier gleich Einhalt zu gebieten, in meinem Alter braucht man halt ein bischen länger zum warmfahren und auch zum Ausfahren. Deshalb find ich 93 Km am WE nicht viel, mein Nachmittagsründchen zum Lüderich hat auch schon 70 Km. Entscheidend sind nur die Höhenmeter und wenn ich nächstes Jahr nach Hand ziehe bau ich mir ne Runde mit 2000 Hm.  

und wegen GPS
wo ich auch schon ein gutes Jahr mit meinem Garmin Legend probiere, würde mich interessieren ob die farbigen Garmins wirklich besseren Empfang haben (im Wald und bei Regen), wie manche hier im Forum schreiben?

Gruß RICO


----------



## juchhu (25. Oktober 2004)

RICO schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> und wegen GPS
> wo ich auch schon ein gutes Jahr mit meinem Garmin Legend probiere, würde mich interessieren ob die farbigen Garmins wirklich besseren Empfang haben (im Wald und bei Regen), wie manche hier im Forum schreiben?
> ...


Nun, das hat weniger mit dem farbigem Display als mit dem internen Antennentyp zu tun.

Die meisten Handheld-GPS-Geräte von GARMIN haben interne Patch-Antennen, die in engen Häuserschluchten bzw. ungünstigen Geländeformation bzw. -vegetationen Empfangsprobleme haben.

Die neueren Typen z.B. GPS 60 besitzen eine interne Quad-Helix-Antenne. Sie soll bei den o.g. Situationen einen besseren Empfang gewährleisten. Zufälligerweise besitzen sie auch ein farbiges Display.  

VG Martin


----------



## Schildbürger (25. Oktober 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

als ich vor ca. 2 Jahren, als völlig Unsportlicher und Untrainierter mit dem (Trekking-) Radfahren angefangen habe, war da ein Berg (heute nenne ich's Steigung), den ich nur zur Hälfte schaffte raufzufahren. Heute fahre ich das Stück mit 16km/h hoch.
Da ich (noch) nicht so Fit bin wie die meisten hier, Plane ich meine Runden sorgfältig.
Wenn ich mich bei einer Runde von geplanten 40km (nur) um 5km in die falsche Richtung fahre, so sind's am Ende 10km (25%) mehr, die bei mir schon an die "Substanz" gehen können.

Von meinen Verwandten, Bekannten, Arbeitskollegen fährt keiner mehr mit mir, obwohl ich mir Mühe gebe das Tempo für die nicht so hoch werden zu lassen.
Daher kann ich Nachvollziehen wie es euch geht, wenn Ihr einen Anfänger wie mich mitnehmt.

@ Delgado

Norbert (wenn es Schneider2 aus Odenthal war) ist auch mal mit mir gefahren.
Wir sind über Wermelskichen -Braunsberg runter zur Neuenmühle und dann bin ich falsch "abgebogen" und das Eifgental raufgefahren bis Finkenholl. Da ich die Gegend auch noch nicht so gut kenne hatten wir uns etwas Verfahren.    
Norbert legte locker ein (für mich) hohes Tempo vor, während ich kaum mitkam und er auf mich wartete. Ich sagte ihm, er solle mal mit Hardy fahren, das würde Leistungsmäßig besser zu Ihm passen.   
Da sieht man doch, wie groß die Leistungsunterschiede sind.


----------



## Schreiner2 (25. Oktober 2004)

Hallo zusammen

@delgado

bin dann doch noch auf die gemütlichen 30 km gekommen. Werde dann wohl mal ein bischen trainieren und mich im Frühling wieder melden.

@all
am Rückweg zum Schöllerhof habe ich noch einen kleinen Abstecher zu einem selbst gebauten Bikepark gemacht und war dort sehr überrascht wie präzise doch Forstarbeiter Bäume fällen können. Denn auf der kompletten Strecke, speziel auf jeder Rampe, lag zufälligerweise ein Baum. Schade eigentlich

Norbert


----------



## zippi (26. Oktober 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem sind nicht die Cleatbefestigungen, sondern der stark eingeschränkte Lenkradius durch die Taucherflossen, die sich dann ständig im Vorderrad verhaken.



Welches Vorderrad? Außerdem, wie war das mit dem Kurven-Surfen? Und nebenbei bemerkt, gerade auf's Verhaken kommt's doch an.


----------



## Delgado (26. Oktober 2004)

Schildbürger schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> als ich vor ca. 2 Jahren, als völlig Unsportlicher und Untrainierter mit dem (Trekking-) Radfahren angefangen habe, war da ein Berg (heute nenne ich's Steigung), den ich nur zur Hälfte schaffte raufzufahren. Heute fahre ich das Stück mit 16km/h hoch.
> Da ich (noch) nicht so Fit bin wie die meisten hier, Plane ich meine Runden sorgfältig.
> ...




Hallo Helmut,

Stichwort Leistungsunterschiede:
Beim MTB fahren kann sich eben niemand "verstecken", was beim Rennrad fahren, jedenfalls in unserer leicht welligen Ebene, ja möglich ist.

Jeder Fahrfehler und jede konditionelle Unpässlichkeit wird sofort mit erheblichem Rückstand bestraft.

Viele schätzen sich auch falsch ein. Die gesamte Leistungsspanne von 
< 10km/h bis > 25km/h, auf dem typischen MTB-Geläuf, lässt sich auch schlecht, wie hier im Forum versucht wird, in schnell, mittel und locker einteilen.

Wo sich der eine bei einem z. B. 15er Schnitt schon "schnell" fühlt ist der andere vielleicht gerade mal mit Geschwindigkeit "mittel" unterwegs.

Da sich hier wohl keine klare Definition finden lässt bleibt es also weiterhin spannend. Aber mit wenigen Kompromissen lässt es sich in der Regel gut arrangieren.

Gruß Delgado


----------



## juchhu (26. Oktober 2004)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Viele schätzen sich auch falsch ein. Die gesamte Leistungsspanne von
> < 10km/h bis > 25km/h, auf dem typischen MTB-Geläuf, lässt sich auch schlecht, wie hier im Forum versucht wird, in schnell, mittel und locker einteilen.
> ...


Der wesentliche Unterschied zum RR ist halt die Geländebeschaffenheit. Und da können ein 15-er Schnitt entweder verdammt langsam oder verdammt schnell sein. Ich kann mich an eine November-Tour vor zwei Jahren erinnern, bei der ich im morastigen Boden fast versunken bin. Ich wäre froh gewesen, einen Schnitt deutlich oberhalb von 10 erreicht zu haben.  Wenn dann einen schwierige Passagen durch ggf. fehlende Fahrtechnik zum häufigen Absteigen und Schieben zwingen, es es meist nicht mehr lustig. Aber das ist halt der Unterschied zum RR-Fahren. Allerdings sollte mann/frau seine eigene momentanen (und nicht den ggf. zukünftigen, wenn man endlich mal mit dem regelmäßigem Training begonnen hat ) Leistungsstand realistisch einschätzen. Da ich persönlich Touren mit Schnitten meist unter 15 fahre, macht bei jetzigen Leistungsstand (kann man hier überhaupt von Leistung sprechen, oder handelt es sich mehr um eine Absichtserklärung ) eine Teilnahme bei Touren mit Angabe "schnell" keinen Sinn. 

Allerdings können auch die Angabe "mittel" durchaus zu zu schnellen Touren führen. Befrage dazu Mikkael bei seiner ersten Dhünntalsperrenumrundung mit juchhu im letzten Jahr.

In diesem Sinne: Alles ist relativ, aber realistisch muss man schon sein.

VG Martin

PS:

Aber ohne Trainingsanreiz keine Verbesserung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (26. Oktober 2004)

jaja, die langsammittelschnell-diskussion hatten wir schonmal. aber spätestens wenn man das erste mal mit demjenigen gefahren ist, der die tour ausschreibt und damit kategorisiert, weiß man wie die definition von ihm verstanden wird     beim nächsten mal weiß man dann bescheid.


----------



## juchhu (26. Oktober 2004)

MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> jaja, die langsammittelschnell-diskussion hatten wir schonmal. aber spätestens wenn man das erste mal mit demjenigen gefahren ist, der die tour ausschreibt und damit kategorisiert, weiß man wie die definition von ihm verstanden wird    beim nächsten mal weiß man dann bescheid.


Ein weises Wort gelassen ausgesprochen!    

Genauso ist es.  

VG Martin


----------



## Manni (26. Oktober 2004)

Nabend,
wir sind zurück, war wieder eine schöne Herbsttour. 
Leider hat meine Lampe erstmal schlapp gemacht, werde morgen mal die Gehäuseidee von Marco verwirklichen, dann klappts auch wieder.
Eben beim Auslesen ist zu allem Überfluß noch der Tacho abgestürzt. Nu sind leider alle Daten weg, zum Glück hab ich das Meiste noch auf dem Rechner. Was haben wir denn heute geschafft? 

@Enrgy sitzt bei dir der AC Knopf unter dem Tacho vertieft oder bündig mit dem Gehäuseboden? Bei mir ist er vertieft, ich versteh garnicht wie der da gedrückt werden konnte. Beim Aufschieben auf das Interface ist der einfach ausgegangen. Hab schon Angst gehabt das der wieder kaputt ist....

Gruß Manni


----------



## hardy_aus_k (26. Oktober 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

heute waren es dann 23 Kilometer bei 540 Höhenmeter. Die Werte zeigen, dass es eine dauernde Berg- und Talfahrt war. Mitgefahren sind *Dirk_aus_Wermelskirchen*, *FranG*, *JürgenK*, *Manni*, *GuidoM* und *Hardy_aus_K*.

Das war nun meine letzte Feierabendrunde als Tourguide bei Tageslicht. Mit der Umstellung auf Winterzeit werden Feierabendrunden bei Tageslicht nicht mehr möglich sein.

Was sind nun die nächsten Termine:

01.11.     Nachmittagsrunde von Köln-Esch auf die Glessener Höhen mit
             anschliessenden gemütlichen Beisammensein

03.11.     Nightride IV auf die Glessener Höhen mit *Hardy_aus_K*

09.11.     Nightride V in Moitzfeld mit *Juchhu**

15.11.     Nightride VI in Opladen mit *Manni***

Gruß
Hardy

* Ich brenne darauf, mich endlich für den Nightride anzumelden. Wenn nur endlich der Nightride ausgeschrieben würde   

** Der Termin steht noch nicht endgültig fest. Manni wird nochbekannt geben, ob der Nightride am Dienstag oder am Mittwoch stattfindet.


----------



## Juppidoo (26. Oktober 2004)

So, mal gucken wie das so mit den Bildern geht,

erst mal ein Test

später kommen dann mehr

Jürgen


So, scheint wohl zu klappen, bearbeite die anderen Bilder dann mal und komme später nochmal zurück


----------



## Handlampe (26. Oktober 2004)

Kann mir jemand sagen wann Mikkael aus dem Urlaub zurück kommt? Er hatte doch was vom Inselbiken auf La Palma erzählt?
Ich würde gerne mitkommen, wenn der Kurztrip stattfinden sollte. 
Allerdings müßte ich schon ungefähr einen Termin wissen, damit ich Urlaub einreichen kann


----------



## Juppidoo (26. Oktober 2004)

So, nun kommen mal ein paar Bilder von der heutigen Tour.
Ein paar einfache Stürze und eine Panne gab es auch. Die technischen Daten hat Hardy ja schon bekanntgegeben.
Es war eine nette Runde mit einem bekannt routinierten und ehrgeizigen Roadmaster.  Nur beim Schlauchwechsel haben wir glaube ich mit einer Wartezeit von etwa 30 Minuten einen neuen Rekord aufgestellt  

Bis zum nächstenmal

Jürgen


----------



## Juppidoo (26. Oktober 2004)

So, jetzt kommen noch ein paar Bilder


----------



## Fietser (26. Oktober 2004)

@Handlampe



			
				mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo leute,
> *Off-Topic:* Hat jemand einen *"Bike-Koffer"* zum ausleihen* (zwischen dem 14.10.-01.11.)?  Wenn ja, bitte eine 'PN' zu mir!
> 
> VG Mikkael


 Ich glaub, er kommt am Montag wieder...  
Termin für den Kurztripp auf die Kanaren stand wohl noch nicht fest  


@Mikkael

Gute Besserung für Deine Rippen. So ein paar anständige Knochenbrüche gehören wohl doch dazu.   
Hast Du auch so schnell einen freundlichen Sani gefunden, der Dich ins Krankenhaus gebracht hat?   


@ die, die mich noch kennen...
Kurzer Zwischenstand zum Schlüsselbein, Donnerstag kommen die Nägel raus.  
In ein paar Wochen kann ich dann das Bike putzen und langsam wieder anfangen. In der Zwischenzeit habe ich mich mit Laufen und Hometrainer über Wasser gehalten. So wie es aussieht bin ich tatsächlich beim Christmas Nightride wieder dabei.  
Bitte technisch nicht zu anspruchsvoll, in den Genuss von juchhu's Kursen werde ich dieses Jahr wohl nicht mehr kommen...

Fietser,
der so langsam für 2005 planen kann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (26. Oktober 2004)

Fietser schrieb:
			
		

> @Handlampe
> 
> Ich glaub, er kommt am Montag wieder...
> Termin für den Kurztripp auf die Kanaren stand wohl noch nicht fest



Danke für die Info und natürlich weiterhin gute Besserung. 
Wollen wir hoffen, das du nicht auseinanderfällst, wenn die Nägel raus kommen


----------



## hardy_aus_k (26. Oktober 2004)

Juppidu schrieb:
			
		

> ... Es war eine nette Runde mit einem bekannt routinierten und ehrgeizigen Roadmaster.  Nur beim Schlauchwechsel haben wir glaube ich mit einer Wartezeit von etwa 30 Minuten einen neuen Rekord aufgestellt...



Da dachte ich immer, *Juppidu* wäre ein netter Mensch. Aber ich freue mich über jeden Gegner   

Den Platten habe ich um 18.09 Uhr gehabt. Um 18.20 sind wir dann weiter gefahren. Natürlich sind 11 Minuten auch nicht rekordverdächtig, aber wie kommst Du auf 30 Minuten. Wurde eben ein neuer dreister Provokant gebohren ? Ich liebe mein GPS   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## juchhu (27. Oktober 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Da dachte ich immer, *Juppidu* wäre ein netter Mensch. Aber ich freue mich über jeden Gegner
> 
> Den Platten habe ich um 18.09 Uhr gehabt. Um 18.20 sind wir dann weiter gefahren. Natürlich sind 11 Minuten auch nicht rekordverdächtig, aber wie kommst Du auf 30 Minuten. Wurde eben ein neuer dreister Provokant gebohren ? Ich liebe mein GPS
> 
> ...


Wartende immer bei Pannenbeseitigungen mit einbeziehen  , wenn dies nicht geht, kleinere Spiele organisieren, z.B. Teilnehmern, die auffällig geworden sind, werde ihre Habseligkeiten (übrigens schönstes Wort des Jahres ), also Bike und Rucksack, versteckt. Schon kann die Wartezeit verkürzt werden, und das Aufkommen von Langeweile und falschem Zeitempfinden kann vermieden werden. 

Tja, so ein GPS mit seiner Trackaufzeichnung kann schon gnadenlos (gut ) sein.

VG Martin

PS:

Nightride 09.11.2004: Kann Ausrichtung noch nicht zusagen. Mehr dazu Anfang nächster Woche.


----------



## JürgenK (27. Oktober 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Da dachte ich immer, *Juppidu* wäre ein netter Mensch. Aber ich freue mich über jeden Gegner
> 
> Den Platten habe ich um 18.09 Uhr gehabt. Um 18.20 sind wir dann weiter gefahren. Natürlich sind 11 Minuten auch nicht rekordverdächtig, aber wie kommst Du auf 30 Minuten. Wurde eben ein neuer dreister Provokant gebohren ? Ich liebe mein GPS
> 
> ...




Warum diese Aufregung???  


Bei den 30 Minuten handelt es sich natürlich nicht um die wirkliche Zeit (ich glaub die war noch länger) sondern lediglich um die gefühlte Zeit.  


Wer den Schaden hat...

Bis demnächst


----------



## Schmuddel (27. Oktober 2004)

war ne klasse runde und hat wirklich spaß gemacht. aber von dem gps bin ich jetzt doch echt beeindruckt. so en teil kann ich auch auf meiner arbeit gut gebrauchen, für die zeiterfassung. wiel lange schlafe ich vor dem computer ? wie schnell tippe ich ne mail etc. super teil, da verliert man garantiert nicht mehr die orientierung.


wer den schaden hat ....


----------



## Manni (27. Oktober 2004)

Keine Sorge Hardy, es gibt noch nette Menschen.
Gerade die Rheinländer sind doch sehr freundlich. Bin heute in Wiesdorf Marco_Lev über den Weg gelaufen und obwohl er schon eine ausgedehnte Tour hinter sich hatte, hat er mich noch beim Beschaffen der Teile für meine neue Lampe unterstützt. Und als wäre das noch nicht genug, hat er mir gleich noch das Gehäuse mit dem Drehmel ausgehöhlt.   
Die Lampe sollte so nun um einiges stabiler sein, wird sich nächste Woche ja zeigen.

Als Belohnung gibt es Freitag extra eine Danke_Marco_Tour von Wiesdorf nach Odenthal und über Voiswinkel und Scheuren zum Altenberger Dom. Von dort zurück nach Wiesdorf. 
Ca 30km bei 300hm.
Wir wollen so ca um 15:30 los, wenn noch jemand mit will bescheid geben, dann machen wir noch nen Treffpunkt aus.

Gruß Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (28. Oktober 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir jemand sagen wann Mikkael aus dem Urlaub zurück kommt? Er hatte doch was vom Inselbiken auf La Palma erzählt?
> Ich würde gerne mitkommen, wenn der Kurztrip stattfinden sollte.
> Allerdings müßte ich schon ungefähr einen Termin wissen, damit ich Urlaub einreichen kann



Schöne Grüsse aus *Sedona, Arizona*, Jungs!









Das mit den Rippen war eher ironisch gemeint als echt!  Mir geht's gut!
Bis ich alles wieder klarstellen konnte, ist euer 'Gute-Besserung-Zug' gelaufen.. Also einige Prellungen ja, gebrochen ist nichts, ich bike hier ununterbrochen weiter! Danke nochmals..

@handlampe
Ich bin am 03.11. wieder zurück.. Ich werde die Sache danach angreifen! 

VG Mikkael

Diese Sedona-Bilder sind von Pete Fagerlin, die aktuellen Bilder von mir werde ich bei Gelegenheit posten!


----------



## hardy_aus_k (28. Oktober 2004)

JürgenK schrieb:
			
		

> ... Warum diese Aufregung ??? ...


Es macht einfach mal Spaß, auch mal zurückzuschlagen   



			
				Mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> ... Das mit den Rippen war eher ironisch gemeint als echt ...


Jetzt haben wir schon für Deine Familie gesammelt, wenn die Cash Cow ausfällt. Das Fundament an der Dhünntalsperre für das Mikkael-Denkmal ist auch schon trocken. Die in Auftrag gegebene Bronzestatue ist bereits fast abgekühlt. Und nun? Alles nur nur ironisch gemeint   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## juchhu (28. Oktober 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Es macht einfach mal Spaß, auch mal zurückzuschlagen
> 
> 
> Jetzt haben wir schon für Deine Familie gesammelt, wenn die Cash Cow ausfällt. Das Fundament an der Dhünntalsperre für das Mikkael-Denkmal ist auch schon trocken. Die in Auftrag gegebene Bronzestatue ist bereits fast abgekühlt. Und nun? Alles nur nur ironisch gemeint
> ...


Wie wäre's, wenn wir es wie in der F1 machen? Alle packen mit an, und der 'Boxenstop' wird zeitlich gemessen. Die schnellsten Pannenbeseitigungen mit Angabe von Grund, Lösung und Zeit finden dann Eingang in Hardys Statistik. 

Apropo Denkmal und Bronzestatue: Noch mal so eine mitleidheischende 'Tour' und der Herr wird als Füllmaterial für den Sockel benutzt. Der neue Ganzkörperprotektor, sozusagen verletzungssicher eingepackt. 

VG Martin


----------



## Marco_Lev (28. Oktober 2004)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Bin heute in Wiesdorf Marco_Lev über den Weg gelaufen und obwohl er schon eine ausgedehnte Tour hinter sich hatte, hat er mich noch beim Beschaffen der Teile für meine neue Lampe unterstützt. Und als wäre das noch nicht genug, hat er mir gleich noch das Gehäuse mit dem Drehmel ausgehöhlt.



*rotwerd* ach ja manni, weihnachten steht schon fast vor der tür, und ich hab noch die eine oder andere gute tat offen stehen ;-)


			
				Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Als Belohnung gibt es Freitag extra eine Danke_Marco_Tour von Wiesdorf nach Odenthal und über Voiswinkel und Scheuren zum Altenberger Dom. Von dort zurück nach Wiesdorf.
> Ca 30km bei 300hm.
> Wir wollen so ca um 15:30 los, wenn noch jemand mit will bescheid geben, dann machen wir noch nen Treffpunkt aus.
> 
> Gruß Manni



dat hört sich sehr jut an, in die richtung bin ich näm,lich noch garnicht mit dem bike gefahren. 15.30h ist okay, und laut wetter.de solls morgen auch nicht regnen.
ach ja manni, wo treffen wir uns eigentlich genau?

gruß marco


----------



## hardy_aus_k (28. Oktober 2004)

@Manni,

da ich morgen Nachmittag frei habe, würde ich mich auch anschliessen. Da ich mit dem Auto anreise, muss ich nicht nur wissen, wo wir uns treffen, sondern wo ich parken kann.

@All

Ich bitte Euch, sich für Montag, den 01.11.2004, frühzeitig anzumelden, damit ich genug Zutaten für den Zwiebelkuchen beschaffe. Wenn dann noch zwei, drei von Euch spontan kommen, sollte es kein Problem sein. Aber ich brauche eben eine ungefähre Marschrichtung.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Marco_Lev (28. Oktober 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Manni,
> 
> da ich morgen Nachmittag frei habe, würde ich mich auch anschliessen. Da ich mit dem Auto anreise, muss ich nicht nur wissen, wo wir uns treffen, sondern wo ich parken kann.
> 
> ...



hallo hardy, da sich der manni noch nicht zu wort gemeldet hat, mache ich das jetzt einfach mal. in der titanstr. kannste sehr gut parken. wie du dahin kommst muss ich dir als meister der stadtkarten wohl nicht erklären. wenn du von der A1 kommst, fährste einfach bis zum anfang der str. und wir holen dich dann dort ab. falls dir die A3 lieber ist, treffen wir uns am ende der titanstr. falls noch fragen offen bleiben, antworte ich dir gerne.

gruß marco

ps: aber ich hoffe es ist dir klar das es keine wilde austobtour ala manni wird, da ich ja mitfahre wird es eher eine gemütliche hausmütterchenrunde werden ;-)


----------



## MTB-Kao (28. Oktober 2004)

das war doch ein herrlicher spätnachmittag zum biken    der trail von kaltenherberge hinunter ins eifgenbach wird immer kniffliger, da sich nun auch noch das laub über die felsen, wurzeln und rinnen legt   unten treffe ich wade (gerd) und wir quatschen ein wenig, leider ist seine runde schon fast zu ende.

meine weitere strecke: von altenberg nach odenthal, hier auf den a2 und ordentlich höhenmeter nach hunger. schön viel matsch und laub auf'm trail gibt es hinunter nach hollandsmühle. ein stück die l296 entlang, hinauf nach scherf und wieder hinunter zur hauptsraße. bei pistershausen geht es wieder den a2 hoch nach scheuren, einen kleinen trail durch den wald und schließlich am backesberg vorbei (da wo die camper gedreht wurden) und die klasse knifflige abfahrt a10 hinunter. wieder durch altenberg und hoch nach gut engelrath, von sträßchen nochmal hinunter zum eifgenbach und anschließend den letzten uphill gerade noch im hellen zum parkplatz.

was war sonst noch? wenig verkehr, klare luft, ein herrlicher sonnenuntergang am königsberg, viele bunte blätter und beim dehnen kam noch der große runde vollmond heraus. wie gesagt: ein herrlicher spätnachmittag im herbst   

ach ja, hatte leider meinen tacho vergessen. daher keine ahnung wieviel km und hm ich gefahren bin


----------



## Manni (29. Oktober 2004)

Hi Leute,
ist gestern leider zu spät geworden. Aber die Titanstraße ist ja nicht so schwer zu finden. 

Habs grad als Fahrgemeinschaft eingetragen, nur wegen der Statistik   

Von der A1 einfach nach Leverkusen-Zentrum abfahren. Im ersten Kreisel die erste Ausfahrt. Durch den zweiten Kreisel geradeaus durch, nicht zum Yachthafen. Am Bayerwerk entlang kommt man automatisch zur Titanstraße (Kopfsteinpflaster) . Hier irgendwo parken, Marco und ich finden dich dann schon Hardy.

Wenn nochjemand mitkommen will, in der Titanstraße nach Hardy suchen, oder mich anrufen: 01777972552
Wir fahren so gegen 15:30Uhr. Eine recht einfache Tour, aber auch nicht zu unterschätzen. 30km 300hm. Gerade bergab geht es aber von Scheuren auf einem anspruchsvollen Trail (Den, den wir Dienstag hoch sind Hardy).

Gruß Manni


----------



## hardy_aus_k (29. Oktober 2004)

manni schrieb:
			
		

> ... Habs grad als Fahrgemeinschaft eingetragen, nur wegen der Statistik ...



Ohne Fahrgemeinschaft läuft hier nichts   

Damit sollte es Dir nun gelingen, Dich von *Blake69 * abzusetzen und den Angriff auf *Mikkael* und *Energy* zu starten. Bei *Marco_Lev* vermute ich dann einen lang vorbereiteten Angriff auf die Top10:

1. Enrgy / 19750 / 15 Runden  /  496 Kilometer  /  9830 Höhenmeter
2. Mikkael / 19700 / 16 Runden  /  514 Kilometer  /  9420 Höhenmeter
*3. Manni / 16810 / 14 Runden  /  467 Kilometer  /  7470 Höhenmeter*
4. Blake69 / 16030 / 14 Runden  /  421 Kilometer  /  7610 Höhenmeter
5. Mtb-Kao / 13680 / 11 Runden  /  346 Kilometer  /  6760 Höhenmeter
6. Kitesun / 12790 / 12 Runden  /  365 Kilometer  /  5490 Höhenmeter
7. JürgenK / 10910 / 9 Runden  /  284 Kilometer  /  5230 Höhenmeter
8. Racetec1 / 10090 / 9 Runden  /  283 Kilometer  /  4430 Höhenmeter
9. On any sunday / 9640 / 8 Runden  /  297 Kilometer  /  3700 Höhenmeter
10. Marco W. / 8610 / 7 Runden  /  234 Kilometer  /  3930 Höhenmeter

11. Talybont / 8320 / 7 Runden  /  200 Kilometer  /  4320 Höhenmeter
12. Franky-x / 7570 / 7 Runden  /  201 Kilometer  /  3550 Höhenmeter
*13. Marco_lev / 7370 / 7 Runden  /  211 Kilometer  /  3150 Höhenmeter*
14. Zippi / 7300 / 5 Runden  /  189 Kilometer  /  3520 Höhenmeter
15. Handlampe / 7200 / 6 Runden  /  162 Kilometer  /  3960 Höhenmeter
16. GuidoM / 6570 / 6 Runden  /  190 Kilometer  /  2770 Höhenmeter
17. FranG / 5990 / 5 Runden  /  169 Kilometer  /  2610 Höhenmeter
18. Gonzo63 / 5350 / 5 Runden  /  150 Kilometer  /  2350 Höhenmeter
19. [email protected] / 5340 / 4 Runden  /  144 Kilometer  /  2460 Höhenmeter
20. Zachi / 5300 / 5 Runden  /  142 Kilometer  /  2460 Höhenmeter

21. TomCanyon / 5300 / 5 Runden  /  142 Kilometer  /  2460 Höhenmeter
22. Juchhu / 5010 / 5 Runden  /  139 Kilometer  /  2230 Höhenmeter
23. Stahlgabi / 4930 / 4 Runden  /  139 Kilometer  /  2150 Höhenmeter
24. Spiridon64 / 4220 / 3 Runden  /  121 Kilometer  /  1800 Höhenmeter
25. Schnucki / 4120 / 3 Runden  /  105 Kilometer  /  2020 Höhenmeter
26. Kölnerin / 4100 / 5 Runden  /  117 Kilometer  /  1760 Höhenmeter
27. Daywalker74 / 3970 / 3 Runden  /  83 Kilometer  /  2310 Höhenmeter
28. Lüni / 3970 / 3 Runden  /  83 Kilometer  /  2310 Höhenmeter
29. Bike-ndorf / 3050 / 3 Runden  /  86 Kilometer  /  1330 Höhenmeter
30. Die Wade / 3040 / 3 Runden  /  73 Kilometer  /  1580 Höhenmeter

Was wird eigentlich aus unserem Chrismasride? Ich bin zu allen bereit, aber ich bin mir noch unschlüssig, wann wir ihn am besten durchführen. Dabei hatte ich den 2. Weihnachtstag um 11.00 Uhr ins Auge gefasst. Würde das halbwegs passen?

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Delgado (29. Oktober 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne Fahrgemeinschaft läuft hier nichts
> 
> Damit sollte es Dir nun gelingen, Dich von *Blake69 * abzusetzen und den Angriff auf *Mikkael* und *Energy* zu starten. Bei *Marco_Lev* vermute ich dann einen lang vorbereiteten Angriff auf die Top10:
> 
> ...




@Hardy 

2. Weihnachtstag um 11:00 Uhr wäre Klasse; Aber bitte rrh.

Gruß Delgado


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (29. Oktober 2004)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> ist gestern leider zu spät geworden. Aber die Titanstraße ist ja nicht so schwer zu finden.
> 
> Habs grad als Fahrgemeinschaft eingetragen, nur wegen der Statistik
> ...





Hallo Jungs, 
melde mich aus dem Urlaub zurück. Die angesprochene Tour wäre das richtige, um den angefressenen Kilos mal zu zeigen, daß sie sich nicht ewig in mir breit machen können und es demnächst recht ungemütlich für sie werden kann. Wenns nicht regnet, komm ich vorbei.

Gruß Volker


----------



## Marco_Lev (29. Oktober 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> . Bei *Marco_Lev* vermute ich dann einen lang vorbereiteten Angriff auf die Top10:
> 
> 1. Enrgy / 19750 / 15 Runden  /  496 Kilometer  /  9830 Höhenmeter
> 2. Mikkael / 19700 / 16 Runden  /  514 Kilometer  /  9420 Höhenmeter
> ...



oh ja, auf die top10 schiele ich ja schon lange   
das wäre ein ereignis von dem ich noch meinen enkelkindern erzählen könnte   

bis später

gruß
marco


----------



## kitesun (29. Oktober 2004)

und ich rutsche immer weiter ab... 

Die Tour heute würde mich auch reizen, aber leider leider hat die Ehefrau den Nachmittag und Abend für sich verplant.

Am Zwiebelkuchenrennen kann ich auch nicht, da fahre ich in Bad Münstereifel

Aber am Mittwoch zur Glessener Höhe bin ich dabei, wenn die Lampe rechtzeitig kommt.

H+S hat mich gerade angerufen: haben z.Zt. keine 5 Watt Lampe, schicken mir die 10 Watt Sigma-Lampe. Wie lang hält die überhaupt mit dem Nipack-Akku ? Bestimmt nicht die ganze Tour ? Was mache ich jetzt ? Wo bekomme ich schnell eine 5 Watt Lampe her ?

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Delgado (29. Oktober 2004)

Hi Frank,

tauche noch nicht mal unter den Top 30 auf.

@Hardy

Korrelieren eigentlich Listenplätze und Leistungsniveau miteinander?   

Gruß Delgado


----------



## hardy_aus_k (29. Oktober 2004)

@Delgado

Erst einmal die positive Nachricht: den Christmasride starten wir von Moitzfeld/Milchborntal oder vom Schöllerhof. Das wäre zumindestens mein Vorschlag. Moitzfeld hat für mich einfach den Vorteil, dass wir uns dort gut an das Wetter anpassen können.

Und nun die schlechte Nachricht: Du bist erst mir zwei Touren in die Wertung gekommen und auf Platz 40. Ich war allerdings auch ein wenig überrascht.  Das steht natürlich vollkommen entgegen Deinem Leistungsvermögen. Das liegt vielleicht daran, dass nur die Touren gewertet werden, die über das Feierabendthread organisiert werden und für die eine Fahrgemeinschaft eingetragen wurde. Ich möchte aber auch nicht meine Hand dafür ins Feuer legen, dass mir dann doch mal eine Tour dadurch gegangen ist   

Und zum Schluss wieder eine gute Nachricht: ich plane die Statistik in 2005 dahingegehend zu erweitern, dass ich dann grundsätzlich auch die Wochenendtouren bestimmter Threads bekannter MTB-Größen mit aufnehmen werde.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Enrgy (29. Oktober 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> ...Und zum Schluss wieder eine gute Nachricht: ich plane die Statistik in 2005 dahingegehend zu erweitern, dass ich dann grundsätzlich auch die Wochenendtouren bestimmter Threads bekannter MTB-Größen mit aufnehmen werde...




Gut so. dann brauchen wir den ollen Winterpokal auch nicht mehr und machen unseren eigenen Ganzjahrespokal. Das hatte ich ja Ende des letzten WP auch schonmal angeregt, ist aber wie so vieles auf taube Ohren gestoßen.
Was "unsere" Statistik interessant macht, ist die Einbeziehung der HM in die Statistik. Für die Marathon-Speedbiker unter uns wie Delgado wäre auch eine Berücksichtigung der Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit interessant. Man verbindet also KM, HM, Durchschnitt und Dauer der Tour zu einem undurchsichtigem Irgendwas, bei dem mindestens 5-stellige Zahlenwerte herauskommen...  

Und überhaupt, hab ich nicht super Wetter mitgebracht aus Rehakles-Country?

Bis gleich!


----------



## MTB-Kao (29. Oktober 2004)

hier mal was zum thema fahrgemeinschaften:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=139925

was haltet ihr von dem vorschlag? wäre doch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Ploughman (29. Oktober 2004)

kitesun schrieb:
			
		

> .
> 
> Am Zwiebelkuchenrennen kann ich auch nicht, da fahre ich in Bad Münstereifel
> 
> ...


Hi,

wann und wo willst du denn fahren?? Spiele nämlich mit dem Gedanken, am 1. auch 'ne BaMü-Tour zu machen.

Ciao
Ploughman


----------



## hardy_aus_k (29. Oktober 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

und schon wieder muss ich eine schlechte Nachricht überbringen. Marco_Lev ist der Sprung in die Top10 nicht gelungen   

9. On any sunday / 9640 / 8 Runden  /  297 Kilometer  /  3700 Höhenmeter
10. Marco W. / 8610 / 7 Runden  /  234 Kilometer  /  3930 Höhenmeter
*11. Marco_lev / 8520 / 7 Runden  /  256 Kilometer  /  3400 Höhenmeter*
12. Talybont / 8320 / 7 Runden  /  200 Kilometer  /  4320 Höhenmeter
13. Franky-x / 7570 / 7 Runden  /  201 Kilometer  /  3550 Höhenmeter
14. Zippi / 7300 / 5 Runden  /  189 Kilometer  /  3520 Höhenmeter

Obwohl wir alles gegeben haben, es ist uns nicht gelungen. *Manni* hat als Tourguide ganz tief in die Trickkiste gegriffen und die ein oder andere Erweiterung spontan eingebaut. Es ist frustrierend, wenn ich hier sitze und muss nun feststellen, dass alles umsonst war.

Ich muss zur Kenntnis nehmen, dass anscheinend die Bewertung der Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit ein ernst zu nehmendes Thema ist. Ich überlege, ob wir nicht eine Formel nehme, die ab einer bestimmtes Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit Bonuspunkte beinhaltet: 

(Strecke in Kilometer * 20 + Höhenmeter) * Schnitt/15

Vielleicht stellen wir auch das System generell um, indem wir die Kilometer als Basis nehme. Je höher der Anteil der Höhenmeter ist und der Schnitt gibt es dann Zuschläge.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kitesun (30. Oktober 2004)

@ploughman

wir fahren die Tour 3, also 35 Kilometer, 850 Höhenmeter. Bin ich schon mal gefahren. Sind zwar wenig Trails dabei, aber die Höhenmeter und die schöne Landschaft machens.

Das wird aber eine "interne Arbeitstour" mit meinen Mitarbeitern, so als Art Survival- und Motivationstraining.

Frank


----------



## Marco_Lev (30. Oktober 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> und schon wieder muss ich eine schlechte Nachricht überbringen. Marco_Lev ist der Sprung in die Top10 nicht gelungen
> Hardy


*KREISCH* somit ist der traum wie eine seifenblase zerplatzt...naja, nächste woche habe ich frühschicht. hoffe das ich mich dann nochmal einklinken kann, ein platz bei den oberen 10 ist mir sozusagen sicher, zum greifen nahe 




			
				hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Obwohl wir alles gegeben haben, es ist uns nicht gelungen. *Manni* hat als Tourguide ganz tief in die Trickkiste gegriffen und die ein oder andere Erweiterung spontan eingebaut. Es ist frustrierend, wenn ich hier sitze und muss nun feststellen, dass alles umsonst war.
> Hardy


LOL, mensch hardy, das hast du aber wirklich sehr schön formuliert.
ja der manni hat sich die route einfach so während der fahrt locker aus dem ärmel geschüttelt *respekt*   



			
				hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss zur Kenntnis nehmen, dass anscheinend die Bewertung der Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit ein ernst zu nehmendes Thema ist. Ich überlege, ob wir nicht eine Formel nehme, die ab einer bestimmtes Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit Bonuspunkte beinhaltet:
> 
> (Strecke in Kilometer * 20 + Höhenmeter) * Schnitt/15
> 
> ...



junge freunde und kollegen, das einbeziehen der durchschnittgeschwindigkeit stimmt mich persönlich ein wenig nachdenklich. ich befürchte das durch eine solche bewertung der schnitt nach oben steigt, was es mir und anderen "einsteigern" alles andere als erleichtern wird, mit euch mit zufahren.
für die fitteren feierabendbiker sicherlich ein schöner anreiz, aber dadurch müssten sicherlich einige zurückstecken. oder sehe ich das total falsch  

gruß 
marco


----------



## Marco_Lev (30. Oktober 2004)

hätte morgen jemand lust auf ne runde von opladen aus gestartet?
entlang der wupper richtung leichlingen, diepenthal, witzhelden und dann wieder über feldwege zurück nach leverkusen. 30-40km und um die 400 hm.
par nette trails sind natürlich auch dabei.
manni, wie siehts aus? gib dir nen ruck    

startzeit dachte ich so an 13uhr. 

wer interesse hat, möchte laut geben   

gruß
marco


----------



## Ploughman (30. Oktober 2004)

kitesun schrieb:
			
		

> @ploughman
> 
> wir fahren die Tour 3, also 35 Kilometer, 850 Höhenmeter. Bin ich schon mal gefahren. Sind zwar wenig Trails dabei, aber die Höhenmeter und die schöne Landschaft machens.
> 
> ...


Na,

dann wünsche ich man viel Spaß  . Die drei ist 'ne ganz nette Runde. Ich werde dann wahrscheinlich am Montag die eins, zwei und vier kombinieren. Vielleicht begegnen wir uns ja  

Ciao
Ploughman

P.S: hat jemand Interesse am nächsten WE für 'ne BaMü-Tour  ? Werde vorraussichtlich am Dienstag oder Mittwoch mal was einstellen, wenn man so in etwa den Wettertrend erkennen kann...


----------



## hardy_aus_k (30. Oktober 2004)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> ... junge freunde und kollegen, das einbeziehen der durchschnittgeschwindigkeit stimmt mich persönlich ein wenig nachdenklich. ich befürchte das durch eine solche bewertung der schnitt nach oben steigt, was es mir und anderen "einsteigern" alles andere als erleichtern wird, mit euch mit zufahren ...



Definitiv nicht !!! Ich finde es aber durchaus reizvoll, eine weitere Komponente hinzunehmen, die ein Indikator der sportlichen Leistung ist. Auch denke ich, dass hier keiner so wahnsinnig ist und wegen einer Statistik jetzt schneller fährt.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Ploughman (30. Oktober 2004)

Hi Folks,

ich missbrauche einfach mal Hardys Thread als Werbeforum für 'ne Powertour am Montag in Bad Münstereifel. Wer also beim WP am Montag abend ganz vorne sein will...  ...einfach nur anmelden.
http://www.mtb-news.de/fahrgemeinschaft/fgdetail.php?treffID=2643.

Gruß
Ploughman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (31. Oktober 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

dann kommen doch noch ein paar Biker zusammen, die mit mir zu den Glessener Höhen radeln wollen. Wenn ich sehe, dass wir hohen Besuch von der Tomburg bekommen, werde ich ganz verlegen.

Mit dem Federweissen hat leider nicht geklappt. Bei mir in der Umgebung war keiner zu bekommen. Wer dann Traubensaft trinken möchte, bekommt dann Weisswein. 

Dafür habe ich dann Vorräte für drei Bleche Zwiebelkuchen eingekauft. Wenn ich morgen beim Start ein wenig verheult aussehen sollte, wird es darin liegen, dass ich drei Kilo Zwiebeln schälen musste.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## hardy_aus_k (31. Oktober 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

Treffpunkt ist am Montag bei mir direkt vor der Haustüre. Damit Ihr morgen halbwegs zu mir hinfindet, bekommt Ihr nun die Anfahrtskizzen:









Wenn Ihr dann zu mir hingefunden habt, lasst Euch von der Parkplatznot bei mir nicht aus der Ruhe bringen. In der Siedlung findet Ihr bestimmt dann irgendwo einen Parkplatz.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## hardy_aus_k (1. November 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

und es werden immer mehr   

Die vorhanden Parkplätze werden nicht ausreichen. Deshalb hier ein paar Möglichkeiten, wo Ihr noch parken könnt:







Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Juppidoo (1. November 2004)

Ja Hardy, ich bringe mal einen Klappstuhl mit, oder vergibst du schon Stehplatzkarten?


Bis später

Jürgen


----------



## hardy_aus_k (1. November 2004)

@Juppidoo

Ich bin selbst ein wenig überrascht. Ich hatte eigentlich mit 8-10 Teilnehmern gerechnet, da am Samstag morgen 6 Anmeldungen vorlagen. Aber ich freue mich, dass nun doch so viele teilnehmen möchten.

Sitzgelegenheiten wird kein Problem sein, ich fürchte nur, dass meine Vorräte an Müsli- und Schokoriegel dran glauben müssen   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Ploughman (1. November 2004)

Hi,

habe mal über 'ne Powertour durch die Ville gebrütet, die auch wirklich so ziemlich alles bietet. Wer also den Zwiebelkuchen etc überlebt  , bitte für nächsten Samstag bei den Fahrgemeinschaften anmelden  .
http://www.mtb-news.de/fahrgemeinschaft/fgdetail.php?treffID=2651

Im Gegensatz zrt Tour Mtb-Eifel 10, wo ich mangels Wegmarkierung trotz Karte regelrecht im Walde stand   (bzgw. in der Gemeinde gleichen Namens), gibt's in der Ville immer noch 'n Trail  ...

Ciao
Ploughman


----------



## Handlampe (1. November 2004)

*Erstmal einen recht herzlichen Dank an Hardy für die rundherum gelungene Veranstaltung*  

Schöne kleine Runde ...und dann der Zwiebelkuchen. Erste Wahl

Ich hatte viel Spass. Vor allen Dingen das nachfolgende ZKE (Zwiebelkuchenessen) war absolut amüsant.

Bilder folgen noch


----------



## Enrgy (1. November 2004)

Jou, auch von mir nochmals Dank an Hardy für die prima Bewirtung und die entspannte Runde. Für die ganzen Lacher beim Essen müssten wir noch EXTRA-Punkte im WP kriegen, wir hatten heute bestimmt den meisten Spaß!


Gruß Volker


----------



## Juppidoo (1. November 2004)

Ich schließe mich da mal an,

eine nette Runde von Bergradlern und viel Arbeit für die Lachmuskeln.
Die Höhenmeter hingen zwar ganz schön in den Beinen,   aber die ganze Schinderei wurde durch den excellenten Zwiebelkuchen schnell vergessen gemacht.

Die Bilder folgen.

Bis zum nächstenmal

Jürgen


----------



## Juppidoo (1. November 2004)

Jetzt mal ein paar Bilder, wenn es klappt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juppidoo (1. November 2004)

noch ein paar Bilder


----------



## mikkael (2. November 2004)

Schöne Grüsse aus LA, Jungs! Die sind nun meine letzten aus den USA, morgen fliege ich zurück.. Ich muss schliesslich meine hart erkämpfte Position gegen Angriffe verteidigen!

Für den Start des Winterpokals habe ich den Zeitunterschied voll ausgenutzt und morgens in Long Beach gebiked, mittags Venice Beach ge*cruised*. Somit gibt es doppelte Punkte für die Feierabendbiker!
 






Tja, die haben geile Cruiser hier, wahnsinn!

VG Mikkael


----------



## Enrgy (2. November 2004)

Super, Mikkael!
Damit haben wir die Bergzicken schonmal überholt! Schade, daß deine Moab-Tour eine Woche zu früh für den Pokal war   

Gute Heimreise, bis die Tage!

Gruß Volker


----------



## Manni (2. November 2004)

Super Jungs, das ist mal ein guter Start in den Winter. Werde spätestens am Wochenende meinen Angriff starten. Muß ja was aufholen, aber die Uni ist zur Zeit leider wichtiger.

Gruß Manni


----------



## Delgado (2. November 2004)

Tour-Vorschau.

@ all

Wir haben gestern eine Tour im (Ober-) Bergischen Land in Augenschein genommen.

Start: Parkplatz A4 Ausfahrt Engelskirchen, direkt unter der Autobahn-Talbrücke.

Streckenverlauf: 60 km, 1400(!) Höhenmeter über die Höhen und Täler des (Ober-) Bergischen Landes. 

Aggertal, Loopebachtal, Lindlar, knackige Steigungen, Trails, super Panorama-Aussichten, Hochgeschwindigkeitsabfahrten usw. usw. ....

Fahrzeit war ca. 4,5 h. Mit An- und Abfahrt 7h für mich.

Tour wird in Kürze (in ca. 2 Wo.) als Sa. oder So. WE-Tour angeboten werden.
Bitte vormerken   

Gruß Delgado


----------



## Enrgy (2. November 2004)

@ delgado
Hmm, dich hätten wir in unserem Team gebrauchen können, du fährst ja glatt für 3!


----------



## 130/100 (2. November 2004)

Hallo Hardy,
vielen Dank für die netten Runden gestern! 1. die über den großen Berg und 2. die kleinere in Deinem Wohnzimmer. Der Zwiebelkuchen hat übrigens schon auf der Heimfahrt für reichlich "Vortrieb" gesorgt...     

Rainer


----------



## Backloop (2. November 2004)

Tja schwer beeindruckt mußten wir nun feststellen, daß es auf den Glessener Höhen sogar ein Gipfelkreutz zu bestaunen gibt. Aber was uns der gute Hardy zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch nicht verraten hat, daß der eigentliche "Gipfel" noch auf uns wartet: ... Dein Zwiebelkuchen, einfach spitze  
Danke für die gelungene Veranstaltung
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Ploughman (2. November 2004)

...um eure sprechenden Bikes entsprechend aufzurüsten, dieser Link  

http://www.actionsports.de/shop/cat...=1087&osCsid=f547e316dc1328056961a6c35492fff8

Hoffe, ist noch halbwegs aktuell für euch.

Ciao
Ploughman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (2. November 2004)

So, ein paar Bilder sind online. Diese gibt es hier 

Das Bild des Tages:




Ja, auch mein Bruda fand die Tour geil   






Darf ich vorstellen: Thomas "der Pferderriemen" Wißkirchen


----------



## volker k (2. November 2004)

Hallo Hardy.

Recht herzlichen Dank für die Klasse Tour , un ddie geniale lustige runde bei dir. ( Der Zwiebelkuchen war einfach sündhaft    )



Gruß Volker



 Wann hört endlich diese Geschleife meiner Scheibenbremse auf!!!


----------



## Enrgy (2. November 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Thomas "der Pferderriemen" Wißkirchen



Auch "Spermaexpress" genannt.

Mach mir den Hengst, du pöser Pube!


----------



## ninjacut (2. November 2004)

An alle hardcore Downhiller von den Glessener Höhen:

Danke für den herzlichen Empfang in Kölns Hügellandschaften ! 
War ne sehr lustige Tour und am leckeren Zwiebelkuchen hatte ich sogar heute noch Spass 
Freu mich ja schon auf den nächsten "event", dann vielleicht ja auch mit zwei Bremsen !


----------



## zippi (2. November 2004)

Wäre gestern gerne mitgekommen!    Aber der familiäre Supergau von Geburtstagen und Krankheiten ließ nichts anderes zu. Ich verneige mich in Demut vor meinen Teammitgliedern der Feierabendbiker, die schon ordentlich im WP gepunktet haben und teile Euch mit, dass ich das Team kurz vor Ende dieses Tages mit zusätzlichen 4 Punkten noch von Platz 8 auf Platz 7 gewuchtet habe. Somit sind es 42 Punkte.

See you


----------



## on any sunday (2. November 2004)

Lob an den Schlüsselmeister der Feierabendrunden für die, in jeder Beziehung, leckere Veranstaltung und für den Mut, Leute wie Uwe oder mich in seine bescheidene Hütte einzuladen! 

Da ich bei der Zwiebelkuchenvernichtungsorgie auch gleich das Fläschchen Weißwein vernichtet habe, ich hatte es ja nicht weit nach Hause  , freue ich mich schon auf die Frühjahrsbegrüßungsfahrt.  Vielleicht sollte man dann über einen kleinen Verpflegungszuschuß für den Veranstalter nachdenken, obwohl, es trifft ja keinen Armen.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GuidoM (3. November 2004)

Tja, leider konnte ich nicht dran teilnehmen. Aber wie auch bei anderen, hat die Familie gerufen und derartige Feierlichkeiten unterbunden   

Aber heute steht schon wieder die nächste Tour auf die GH auf dem Plan. Für Zwischenverpfegung ist offensichtlich auch gesorgt und das Wetter soll ja zum Abend hin besser werden. Ich freu mich drauf !!!   

Gruß Guido


----------



## hardy_aus_k (3. November 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

erst freut es mich, dass Euch der Event am Montag gefallen. Inzwischen sind alle Spuren beseitigt. Trotzdem liegt immer noch einer leichter Duft von Zwiebelkuchen in der Luft, der mich an Montag erinnert   

Ich werde heute Abend die Tour wahrscheinlich absagen müssen, da ich beruflich verhindert bin. Um die Sache zu retten, wäre es nun notwendig, dass sich einer der Mitfahrer zum Tourguiding bereit erklärt.

*Wer ist bereit, heute Abend das Tourguiding zu übernehmen ? *

Sollte sich bis 13.00 Uhr kein Ersatz finden, werde ich die Feierabendrunde absagen müssen.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## kitesun (3. November 2004)

@hardy

wie schon gesagt, habe ich eine schwere Erkältung und falle für den Tourguide aus.

Traurig, insbesondere da gestern mein Schweinwerfer und der Nipack-Akku ankam.

Frank


----------



## MTB-Kao (3. November 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte sich bis 13.00 Uhr kein Ersatz finden, werde ich die Feierabendrunde absagen müssen.
> 
> Gruß
> Hardy



hey, mein erster nightride und der guide sagt ab... na toll   ich hoffe es findet sich noch ein ortskundiger zum führen, ich kenne mich da leider überhaupt nicht aus.


----------



## Ploughman (3. November 2004)

Tolle Aussichten,

da habe ich nun das Bike und die Klamotten im Kofferraum und plötzlich muß Hardy mal arbeiten  . Leider aber scheint sich ja kein Schw... auf den Glessener Höhen auszukennen   und nachts auf Expeditionstour zu gehen mag zwar abenteuerlich sein, aus rein sportlicher Sicht aber bestimmt zu vernachlässigen. Was tun  ?? Also, ich kann spontan ein Guiding durch die Ville anbieten, falls sich mindestens ein/e MitstreiterIn findet. Treffpunkt wäre dann um 18:45 z.B. am Wasserturm in Brühl (da gibt's am Parkplatz wenigstens etwas Licht) oder am Waldparkplatz Köttingen (ist sehr einfach von der A1 aus zu erreichen), kann aber noch festgelegt werden. Bei Interesse bitte posten oder peemmen.

Ciao
Ploughman


----------



## hardy_aus_k (3. November 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

ich kann Entwarnung geben. Ich kann Euch heute doch durch die Glessener Höhen guiden.

*Die Feierabendrunde auf die Glessener Höhen findet wie geplant statt !!!*

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Enrgy (3. November 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> ich kann Entwarnung geben. Ich kann Euch heute doch durch die Glessener Höhen guiden.
> 
> ...




Haste in "Big Boss-Calli" Manier mal ordentlich auf den Tisch gekloppt und die Prioritäten (WP-Punkte) wieder in den Vordergrund gestellt?

Eben hat sich Mikkael vom Flughafen DUS gemeldet, er ist somit wieder im Lande. 
Samstag hätte ich auch wieder Zeit für ein Ründchen. Mal das Wetter abwarten!


----------



## GuidoM (3. November 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> ich kann Entwarnung geben. Ich kann Euch heute doch durch die Glessener Höhen guiden.
> 
> ...




PUHH

Dann bis später


----------



## JürgenK (3. November 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> .....Samstag hätte ich auch wieder Zeit für ein Ründchen. Mal das Wetter abwarten!



Nur, damit auch ich das verstehe mit meinem Bildungsgrad.   Fahrt ihr jetzt nur noch in eurem Club oder pflegt ihr weiterhin den Kontakt zum gemeinen Mountainbiker?


Jürgen


----------



## zippi (3. November 2004)

Jürgen, Du bist doch immer willkommen! So eine Frage aber auch! Je mehr, je besser.

@ Team
Habe heute während der Dienstzeit    4 Punkte eingefahren! Gut, dass es Diensträder und Ortsbesichtigungen gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (3. November 2004)

JürgenK schrieb:
			
		

> ...Fahrt ihr jetzt nur noch in eurem Club oder pflegt ihr weiterhin den Kontakt zum gemeinen Mountainbiker?...




1. Das hier ist der Feierabendthread.
2. Das Tem für den Winterpokal heißt "Feierabendbiker".
3. Alles andere ist nur Beiwerk.
4. Noch Fragen Hauser?

So, ma wieder ernsthaft:

Ich muß Samstag bis 13Uhr arbeiten, kann also frühestens 14Uhr hier bei uns auf dem Rad sitzen. Zippi kann auch nicht vor 14Uhr (wenn überhaupt), also müßten wir uns vorher noch absprechen.
Denke aber, daß 14Uhr am Friedhof Kapeller Weg zu schaffen sein müßte. Kannst das ja mal so einplanen. Vielleicht kommt Mikkael ja auch mit, wenn ihn die Arbeit nach dem Urlaub nicht erdrückt.


Gruß Volker


PS 

@ zippi

wie, Diensträder, ich dachte die gibts nur bei uns...
Und überhaupt, das ist doch garkein Trainingseffekt im Sinne der Winterpokalgötter, so luschig mitm Hollandrad rumschleichen. wenn das der XCracer erfährt  
Wie siehts denn bei dir aus mit Samstag?


----------



## mikkael (3. November 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Denke aber, daß 14Uhr am Friedhof Kapeller Weg zu schaffen sein müßte. Kannst das ja mal so einplanen. Vielleicht kommt Mikkael ja auch mit, wenn ihn die Arbeit nach dem Urlaub nicht erdrückt.


Ich bin wieder da! Der Flug war sehr lang, anstrengend; mal sehen wie ich die 10 Zeitzonen verarbeiten kann. Wenn's gut klappt, bin ich am Samstag dabei!

VG Mikkael


----------



## Manni (3. November 2004)

So ich bin zurück, heute sind auch mal 8 Punkte von mir fällig.
Samstag 14 Uhr klingt gut, nur ne Wegbeschreibung zum Treffpunkt wäre nett, oder kann ich irgendwo an der Wupper zu euch stoßen?


----------



## hardy_aus_k (3. November 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

dann sind doch tatsächlich fünf eifrige Mountainbiker meinem Ruf auf die Glessener Höhen gefolgt. Das wurde dann mit einer Tour über 35 Kilometer und 300 Höhenmeter belohnt. 

Die drei Aussichtspunkte sind wir alle wie geplant angefahren. An dem Wetter müssen wir allerdings noch arbeiten. Wir hätten heute Abend klarere Sicht verdient gehabt.

*GuidoM* möchte ich speziell für seine Spende danken. Das sichert uns dann weitere sechs Liter Glühwein. Ich fürchte, wir werden weitere Nightrides durchführen müssen.

Wenn wir schon in die Zukunft blicken. Nächste Woche am Mittwoch, den 10.11. findet dann eine Nightride im Moitzfeld und Umgebung statt. *Ploughman* hat sich bereit erklärt, am 17.11. in Ville ein Event zu starten.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-Kao (3. November 2004)

jau, war doch eine schöne tour heute abend   irgendwie scheint der ciclo probleme mit dem kalibrieren zu haben, ich habe zumindest 100hm mehr drauf   mal schauen was das teil von manni gemessen hat.


----------



## GuidoM (4. November 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> *GuidoM* möchte ich speziell für seine Spende danken. Das sichert uns dann weitere sechs Liter Glühwein. Ich fürchte, wir werden weitere Nightrides durchführen müssen.
> Gruß
> Hardy



Das ist doch selbstredend! wenn sich schon einer abschleppt und den guten Glühwein in luftige Höhen schleppt - von den Bechern ganz zu schweigen.
Dank dir nochmal für die Tourführung

@Teilnehmer: Wo sind die Fotos von gestern???

Gruß Guido


----------



## Vertexto (4. November 2004)

@Teilnehmer,

wahr mal was neues,so ein Nightride mit leckerem Glühwein ,das schreit nach wiederholung.
Mir hat es auf jeden fall viel spass gemacht mit euch über die Glessener Höhe zu fahren.
Sorry noch wegen der Bilder die ich schon für gestern versprochen habe,ihr könnt sie aber jetzt in meinem Fotoalbum anschauen.

Gruss Vertxto


----------



## MTB-Kao (4. November 2004)

hey gerd,

thx for the pics. dein blitz müsste so hell wie deine bikebeleuchtung sein, dann wäre die ausleuchtung etwas besser


----------



## Ploughman (4. November 2004)

Riesenlob an Hardy!!

Sehr schöne Runde, genau das richtige für den Feierabend  . Nur auf den blöden Plattfuß   hätte ich verzichten können, na ja, die Zeit wurde ja gut genutzt, wie man auf den Bildern sieht. 

Und weil's so schön war, hier gleich die übernächste Fortsetzung: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1561496&postcount=56

Erwartet von mir nicht so viele Trails wie bei Hardy, aber ich habe da schon was im Auge, was euch trotzdem Spass bringen wird.

Ciao
Ploughman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (4. November 2004)

Kleines Copy aus anderen Thread.  




			
				GuidoM schrieb:
			
		

> Ach komm, Ploughman. Lass dir ein paar Trails einfallen, dann ist die Motivation, zumindest für mich viel viel größer.
> 
> Ich denke an eine Hardt-Nacht-Tour, die fast nur aus Tails bestand. Es gab trotz, dass wir 8 oder 10 Leute waren, keine Probleme.
> 
> ...





			
				Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja Guido .... die Juchhu Hardt-Trail-Nightride-Tour (Seufzer).
> 
> Merke Dir schon mal den 10.11.2004 vor!
> 
> ...


Ahh, Ihr seid so gut zu mir, das schmeckt so süss wie Honig und geht runter wie Öl.   

Allerdings ist die Hardt trotz ihrer gerade mal 3,5 km² Ausdehnung ein geniales 'Mini'-Trailgebiet. Und das direkt für meiner Haustür (1-2 min. Fahrzeit ).

Aber, aber , dunkle Wolken (Arbeit und Termine) ziehen auf, und lassen den 9. bzw. 10. November 2004 unwahrscheinlich werden. Daher habe ich immer noch nicht den Nightride-Termin eingestellt. Wird sich erst am Wochenende bzw. Montag  herauskristallisieren, ob's mit mir als Bikeguide (hoffentlich  )stattfinden wird.

Wenn doch, dann werden wir allerdings nicht einen so hohen Trailanteil befahren können, außer wir entschließen uns, wieder in der Hardt zu fahren. Zwei, drei knackige Single(downhill )trails habe ich noch im Programm. Allerdings sind die m.E. bei Helligkeit schwieriger, da man die Gänze der Anforderung erkennt (steil, Erosionsrinnen(fette ), Stufen durch fette Wurzeln)  , quasi 'Augen zu und durch'.

Bis die Tage.

VG Martin


----------



## GuidoM (4. November 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Zwei, drei knackige Single(downhill )trails habe ich noch im Programm. Allerdings sind die m.E. bei Helligkeit schwieriger, da man die Gänze der Anforderung erkennt (steil, Erosionsrinnen(fette ), Stufen durch fette Wurzeln)  , quasi 'Augen zu und durch'.
> 
> VG Martin



Da sin mer dabei, ja das ist prima, viva ....

Gruß Guido


----------



## juchhu (4. November 2004)

GuidoM schrieb:
			
		

> Da sin mer dabei, ja das ist prima, viva ....
> 
> Gruß Guido


Deine Begeisterung ist ja ansteckend!  

Aber ich glaube, die zwei Downhills sollten wir bei Dunkelheit lassen, die sind wirklich für unsere hiesigen Verhältnisse schwierig (nicht zu verwechseln mit schwer oder gar unfahrbar ).

Am vergangenen Samstag durfte ich bei einer 'Hardys and friends'-Tour in der Hardt als Co-Bikeguide mitfahren (wg. der Revierkenntnis ). Wir sind dann zu fünft ca. 2,5 h rumgekurvt und haben dann Hardy und ein Mittourer am Parkplatz abgeliefert und sind dann noch was rumgecrosst.

Unter anderem einen von den o.g. Downhills. Trotz Erfahrung und fetten Enduromaschinen mit viel Federweg ist einer mittendrin ausgestiegen und meinte, das wäre ihm dann doch zu heftig geworden.
Ich finde, dass war absolut OK, quasi den richtigen Zeitpunkt 'zum feige sein' genutzt (Wortspiel leider nicht von mir , trotzdem sehr gut und treffend).

Aber im Dunkeln und bei der Nässe im Boden (hat leider wieder fett geregnet, dewegen auch der Nebel) ist das gefährlich  . Nervenkitzel hin oder her und Fahrtechnikanforderung hoch, schließlich wollen wir dochh alle wieder gesund aus dem Wald rauskommen.  

Also, wenn Du sie kennenlernen willst, dann laß' uns das erstmal im Hellen machen und daraus eine kleine Fahrtechnikstunde drausmachen. 

VG Martin


----------



## bike-ndorf (4. November 2004)

Hallo Feierabendbiker,
bin zwar eine Weile nicht mehr bei euch mitgefahren (nächstes Jahr wieder!). Habe aber trotzdem einen vielleicht brauchbaren Tipp für euch:

Beim rumsurfen bin ich auf folgenden Link gestossen:

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/listings.php

Hier findet ihr tausende von Bike-Komponenten mit Gewichtsangaben. Ideal, um an den kommenden Winterabenden das Bike leichter zu planen.

Gruss,

Bike-ndorf


----------



## Manni (4. November 2004)

bike-ndorf schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Feierabendbiker,
> bin zwar eine Weile nicht mehr bei euch mitgefahren (nächstes Jahr wieder!). Habe aber trotzdem einen vielleicht brauchbaren Tipp für euch:
> 
> Beim rumsurfen bin ich auf folgenden Link gestossen:
> ...



An Weihnachten den Braten weglassen und fleißig am Winterpokal teilnehmen bringt glaub ich mehr  
Ich für meinen Teil hab jedenfalls genug rumgetuend, da hätte man auch nen neues Bike für bekommen   

@Mtb-Kao: Ich habe nur 297hm aufgezeichnet, der Tacho selbst sagt 299hm. 

@Enrgy: Nun verstehe ich warum du Leistungsklassen wolltest, in den ersten 3 tagen schon 14 Stunden geradelt          Wenn ihr wollt könnten wir rund um Remscheid fahren, dürfte aber matschig werden.

@Marco: Wie siehts nächste Woche Freitag mit ner Tour aus? Die Lampe ist nun fertig und erprobt.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (4. November 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

ich habe nun die Feierabendrunde nächste Woche eingetragen. Offen ist noch, wer das Tourguiding übernimmt. Ich hoffe natürlich, dass *Juchhu* doch noch ein Zeitfenster offen hat und uns durch sein Heimatrevier führt. Ansonsten werde ich das Tourguiding übernehmen.

Mit dem Winterpokal habe ich ziemlich falsch eingeschätzt. Ich gebe alles und komme nicht über den 30. Platz hinaus. Zur Zeit sehe ich nur die Chance in schlechterem und kühlerem Wetter, damit ich meine Ergometer-PS noch besser auf die Strasse bekomme.

Am Samstag bin ich wahrscheinlich auch dabei. Ich muss mir jedoch noch überlegen, ob ich nicht besser nach Moitzfeld fahre, um die Mittwoch-Feierabendrunde vorzubereiten.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zippi (5. November 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Und überhaupt, das ist doch garkein Trainingseffekt im Sinne der Winterpokalgötter, so luschig mitm Hollandrad rumschleichen. wenn das der XCracer erfährt
> Wie siehts denn bei dir aus mit Samstag?



Immerhin war das mindestens ein 16er Schnitt!! Und zwar in Jeans mit Hemd und Strickjacke. Und ein 17Kilo Trekking-Rad.

Also, Du siehst: besondere Schwierigkeitsstufe!

Habe mir auch schon überlegt, ob ich nicht mit dem Rad zur Arbeit fahren soll. Aber leider gibt's hier keine Duschen, sonst.....................wäre ich aber auch nicht so bekloppt.

Ich versuche jedenfalls Samstag dabei zu sein.


----------



## GuidoM (5. November 2004)

@ Hardy: Ein Mann der Tat   

Lade aber bitte dein Garmin auf, damit, wenn und Juchu nicht begleiten kann, wir auch wieder nach Hause kommen

Ich hab mich mal eingetragen und hoffe auch gutes Wetter  

Gruß Guido


----------



## MTB-Kao (5. November 2004)

@manni
dann läuft bei meinem ciclo beim kalibrieren irgendwas falsch   mal schauen ob ich es herausfinde. hast du probleme wenn du die höhenwerte veränderst?

@hardy
mal schauen ob ich die hardt-awt schaffe. bin bis mittwoch in hannover und fahre freitag schon in den harz ("leider" zum wandern, nicht zum biken), da ist die zeit etwas knapp...


----------



## juchhu (5. November 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> ich habe nun die Feierabendrunde nächste Woche eingetragen. Offen ist noch, wer das Tourguiding übernimmt. Ich hoffe natürlich, dass *Juchhu* doch noch ein Zeitfenster offen hat und uns durch sein Heimatrevier führt. Ansonsten werde ich das Tourguiding übernehmen.
> 
> ...


Ist das mit dem Heimatrevier eng auf Moitzfeld/Hardt bezogen, sprich wollt Ihr wieder dort hin oder eine kleine Rundreise TechnologiePark, östlicher Königsforst, Lüderich, Untereschbach, Immekeppel, Hardt, TechnologiePark machen.

Rundreise hat einen Singletrailanteil von deutlich unter 50%.

Was wollt Ihr?

VG Martin

PS:

 @ Hardy

Für Plan B

Sonst guide ich Dich am Samstag durch die Hardt, zeige Dir die Einstiegspunkte der Trails, und Du zeichnest mit GPS auf.

Als Alternative könnte ich Dir die Route der Rundreise schicken.


----------



## GuidoM (5. November 2004)

@ Juchu,
Wenn das wieder eine Umfrage werden soll, stimme ich *gegen * die Rundreise, aus den bekannten Gründen (vgl. hier )

Gruß Guido


----------



## hardy_aus_k (5. November 2004)

@Zippi

Du solltest mit dem Fahrrad zum Job fahren. Du wirst Dich wundern, wie die Effizienz von Besprechungen sich sprungartig verdoppelt. Das betrifft allerdings nur die Besprechungen, bei denen Du anwesend bist   

@Juchhu

Insgesamt habe ich die Ausschreibung vollkommen offen gehalten. Deshalb ist alles möglich. Ich bin eben der Meinung, dass der Tourguide entscheidet, wie und wo gefahren wird. Irgendeinen Vorteil muss es doch haben, wenn man sich schon zur Verfügung stellt   

Mit der Strecke mache mir da mehr Sorgen um die Einstiegspunkte im Königsforst. Es wäre hilfreich, wenn ich dort die Tracks haben könnte. Ich werde dann aber trotzdem zu 90% am Samstag bei Euch fahren. Letztlich Ortskenntnis durch nichts zu ersetzen.

Was ist eigentlich mit Top10. Hast Du da schon einen Blick draufgeworfen?

@Team "Feierabendbiker"

Also, ich werde dann wohl am Samstag in Moitzfeld fahren. Mir ist es zu kritisch, wenn ich dann Mittwoch mit der jetzigen Ortskenntnis guiden muss. Ich werde es da ganz ruhig angehen lassen. Wenn ich mir die Wertung anschaue, habt Ihr dann eher Nachholbedarf als ich  Dann bringt mal das Wuppertal zum Glühen !

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## juchhu (5. November 2004)

GuidoM schrieb:
			
		

> @ Juchu,
> Wenn das wieder eine Umfrage werden soll, stimme ich *gegen *die Rundreise, aus den bekannten Gründen (vgl. hier )
> 
> Gruß Guido


Ich und Umfrage?! Als ob ich sowas schon jemals gemacht haben sollte?! 

Lesen kann ich, aber wie bzw. wo soll ich denn nun die Gründe gegen eine Rundreise herausinterpretieren? Hilfe?

Oder meinst Du Deine Aussage: 'Technik trotz acht Jahre Abstinenz OK, nur mit der Ausdauer ...'

Also ehrlich, ob wir nun 30 km und 600 hm in vielen kleinen Kreisen  oder aber in einem großen Kreis fahren, ist doch wohl egal oder?

Oder bist DU etwa Trailsüchtig?  

VG Martin

PS:

Rund(k)reisen durch die Hardt hat natürlich noch einen weiteren Vorteil, egal durch welchen Grund auch gezwungen, ist man schnell wieder aus dem Wald.


----------



## FranG (5. November 2004)

@ Hardy + Martin

ich habe gerade ein "Go" zu einem "familienbefreiten" Samstag bekommen  - wann und wo seid Ihr unterwegs?

Der Winterpokal hat mich echt angefixt - ich muss dringend BERGRADFAHRN! 

Gruß
Frank


----------



## juchhu (5. November 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> @Juchhu
> 
> ...


Wenn ich hier so die Trailsüchtigen mir anschaue, dann sollten wir doch in die Hardt fahren und noch Euch ein paar unbekannte Schleifen einbauen. Dazu ist es aber unabdingbar, dass es trocken ist, und wir klare Sicht haben.

Königsforst ist halt im Großen und Ganzen langweilig und wenig abwechslungsreich. Interessanter wäre eine lange Rundreise durch die komplette Wahner Heide. Technisch nicht anspruchsvoll aber landschaftlich sehr abwechslungsreich. Allerdings Tourlänge 50-70 km und dann haben wir bei fast allen ein Akkuproblem.

@ TOP10

ad 1. Vielen Dank für die Testüberlassung.   

ad 2.

Nun die gute und die schlechte Nachricht.

Die gute Nachricht: Es funktionierte (man beachte die abgeschlossene Vergangenheitsform)
DIe schlechte Nachrichte: Es funktionierte (man beachte die abgeschlossene Vergangenheitsform)  

Nach der Installation und einem Test verabschiedete sich Deine DVD mit einem dauerhaften CRC-Fehler. Und Tschüss   Tja, da wirst DU Dir wohl einen Ersatz schicken lassen müssen.

In der kurzen Testphase (hätte besser erst die DVD auf Festplatte kopieren sollen ) war ich zwar begeistert über die Auflösung und die Hinterlegung von Straßennamen und Hausnummern. Aber hinsichtlich der Waldwege, ob nun Wanderwege (eh ohne Markierung), normale Wege oder gar Fusspfade, ist sie m.M. nach ein Rückschritt.

Planungstechnisch und hinsichtlich der GPS-Anbindung sind die TOP-Karten eh eine Katastrophe. MM ist ja nur gerade oberer Durchschnitt aber die TOP10. 

Durch den CRC-Fehler konnte ich leider die Daten nicht in FUGAWI hinterlegen.

Zwar ist damit das Planungs- und GPS-Problem gelöst, aber alle Waldwege sind damit immer noch nicht anzeigbar.

Laß' uns mal über eine Alternative sprechen, vielleicht habe ich ja eine Möglichkeit an die Overlaydaten der NRW-Wanderwege zu kommen.

VG Martin


----------



## Fietser (5. November 2004)

Hallo Feierabendbiker!

So langsam kann ich meinen Wiedereinstieg in den Kreis der Feierabendbiker planen. Seit einer Woche bin ich wieder metallfrei, in spätestens 4 Wochen sitz ich wieder auf dem Rad. Zum Glück konnte ich mich mit Laufen einigermassen fit halten, da wirft mich auch die aktuelle Bänderdehnung im rechten Fuß nicht wirklich zurück.  

Da ich mein Bike erst seit dem Frühjahr habe, ist bei mir von der Ausrüstung her noch Sommer. Ihr habt ja vor einiger Zeit ausführlichst das Thema Beleuchtung diskutiert und ich würde mir aus Eurer Runde gerne ein paar Ratschläge einholen. Als absoluter Nicht-Bastler kommt Eigenbau nicht in Frage, deshalb soll es wohl die Sigma Mirage werden. H & S hat ganz aktuell einige Angebote, ob der Vielfalt an Variationen bin ich aber jetzt verwirrt. Könnte mal jemand von Euch kurz hier nachschauen
(http://www.bike-discount.de/www/nav...tikel&Kategorie1=5&Kategorie2=126&Hersteller=) und mir sagen, was genau ich kaufen sollte?!

Vielen Dank und bis bald!  
Fietser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zippi (5. November 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Zippi
> 
> Du solltest mit dem Fahrrad zum Job fahren. Du wirst Dich wundern, wie die Effizienz von Besprechungen sich sprungartig verdoppelt. Das betrifft allerdings nur die Besprechungen, bei denen Du anwesend bist
> Hardy



Hast Du auch keine Dusche am Arbeitsplatz?


----------



## Ploughman (5. November 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> Mit dem Winterpokal habe ich ziemlich falsch eingeschätzt. Ich gebe alles und komme nicht über den 30. Platz hinaus. Zur Zeit sehe ich nur die Chance in schlechterem und kühlerem Wetter, damit ich meine Ergometer-PS noch besser auf die Strasse bekomme.
> Gruß
> Hardy


Hardy,

ich denke mal, es ist wie mit der TdF. Die wird bekanntlich in den Bergen entschieden. Der WP wird wohl zu Ostern entschieden durch die Rennradfahrer, insbesondere durch die, die sich zu der Zeit am Mittelmeer einnisten (mache ich z.B. seit Jahren...  ) und Delgado hat ja schon nach Malle eingeladen. Ach ja, das kühlere schlechtere Wetter klopft doch bereits an. Pechschwarz, naß und kalt war's gestern abend in der Ville.

Ciao
Ploughman


----------



## hardy_aus_k (5. November 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

und hier gibt es nun den neusten Stand unserer Feierabendstatistik:

1. Enrgy / 20900 / 16 Runden  /  541 Kilometer  /  10080 Höhenmeter
2. Mikkael / 19700 / 16 Runden  /  514 Kilometer  /  9420 Höhenmeter
3. Manni / 18960 / 16 Runden  /  547 Kilometer  /  8020 Höhenmeter
4. Blake69 / 16030 / 14 Runden  /  421 Kilometer  /  7610 Höhenmeter
5. Mtb-Kao / 14680 / 12 Runden  /  381 Kilometer  /  7060 Höhenmeter
6. Kitesun / 12790 / 12 Runden  /  365 Kilometer  /  5490 Höhenmeter
7. JürgenK / 12060 / 10 Runden  /  329 Kilometer  /  5480 Höhenmeter
8. On any sunday / 10790 / 9 Runden  /  342 Kilometer  /  3950 Höhenmeter
9. Racetec1 / 10090 / 9 Runden  /  283 Kilometer  /  4430 Höhenmeter
10. Marco W. / 8610 / 7 Runden  /  234 Kilometer  /  3930 Höhenmeter

11. Marco_lev / 8520 / 8 Runden  /  256 Kilometer  /  3400 Höhenmeter
12. Handlampe / 8350 / 7 Runden  /  207 Kilometer  /  4210 Höhenmeter
13. Talybont / 8320 / 7 Runden  /  200 Kilometer  /  4320 Höhenmeter
14. Franky-x / 7570 / 7 Runden  /  201 Kilometer  /  3550 Höhenmeter
15. GuidoM / 7570 / 7 Runden  /  225 Kilometer  /  3070 Höhenmeter
16. Zippi / 7300 / 5 Runden  /  189 Kilometer  /  3520 Höhenmeter
17. FranG / 5990 / 5 Runden  /  169 Kilometer  /  2610 Höhenmeter
18. Gonzo63 / 5350 / 5 Runden  /  150 Kilometer  /  2350 Höhenmeter
19. [email protected] / 5340 / 4 Runden  /  144 Kilometer  /  2460 Höhenmeter
20. Zachi / 5300 / 5 Runden  /  142 Kilometer  /  2460 Höhenmeter

@Zippi

Wir haben natürlich Duschen, aber ich würde sie nicht benutzen   

@Ploughman

Das ist mir auch klar, aber es ist trotzdem frustrierend, wenn Du an einem Tag dann fast 30 Plätze verlierst   

@Juchhu, FranG

Geht am Samstag in Moitzfeld etwas ab ? Wenn ja, wäre 14.00 Uhr für mich ein guter Startpunkt. Vor 13.30 Uhr würde es hektisch.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-Kao (5. November 2004)

@fietser
ich hatte auch kein bock zm basteln und habe mir die cateye el300 und el400 besorgt. bisher hat mir die beleuchtung vollkommen ausgereicht und die lampe hält sehr lange, so das man sich teure akkus und tägliches laden sparen kann. außerdem hat sie straßenzulassung. es gibt aber mit sicherheit hellere beleuchtung.


----------



## GuidoM (5. November 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Oder meinst Du Deine Aussage: 'Technik trotz acht Jahre Abstinenz OK, nur mit der Ausdauer ...'
> 
> Oder bist DU etwa trailsüchtig?



In beiden Punkten triffst du den Nagel auf den Kopf

SignleTrail ist eben auch spannender als das Hasten auf Forstautobahnen. Dann hätte ich mir ja auch Rennrad kaufen können   

Gruß Guido
P.S.: Ein schönes Wochenende all denen, die sich bewegen wollen. Ich melde mich nach Hamburg ab (nicht zum Training   )


----------



## juchhu (5. November 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


'Franks, Hardys, Martins and friends'-Tours proudly presents:

'Hardcore-Ride in the Hardts' (soweit man das Hardcore nennen darf  )

14:00 Uhr Treffpunkt Bensberg zwischen Sportplatz und Freibad?

VG Martin

PS:

Fullies von Vorteil, falls wir zwei zusätzliche Downhill tracken (@ GuidoM Aufzeichnung mit GPS , quasi für die Nachwelt erhalten  )


----------



## juchhu (5. November 2004)

GuidoM schrieb:
			
		

> In beiden Punkten triffst du den Nagel auf den Kopf
> 
> SignleTrail ist eben auch spannender als das Hasten auf Forstautobahnen. Dann hätte ich mir ja auch Rennrad kaufen können
> 
> ...


Genau meine Rede!  Deswegen steht in meinen Profil 'CC mit FR-Tendenzen'.

Und wenn ich weiter üben, darf ich vielleicht auch nächstes Jahr das Profil ändern in "FR mit CC-Tendenzen"  

Also, wenn ich am 10.11. guide, dann soll's also wieder in die Hardt mit anderem Streckenverlauf gehen?

Ein paar (viele) bekannte Streckenabschnitte würden wir aber wieder befahren. Bestenfalls kann ich ca. 20-30% für Euch echte neue Trails hinzusteuern. Inkl. einem neuen Downhill mit zum Teil über 100% Gefälle.

Aber wie gesagt: Nässe und Nebel wären echt schlecht  

Vielleicht haben wir ja Glück.

VG Martin


----------



## kitesun (5. November 2004)

@fietser

habe ganz aktuell auch bei H&S zugeschlagen.

Ich schlage vor:

Nipack mit Akku und Kabel = 59,90 Euro
plus
Mirage 5 Watt Lampe
aber die haben sie mir nicht geliefert, ich sehe auch gerade, daß die auf der Internetseite rausgenommen wurde

Dafür haben die Kollegen mir die Mirage X 10 Watt (22,99 Euro) zum gleichen Preis geliefert, fand ich sehr nett

Problem ist nur, daß mit der Mirage X alleine die Nutzungsdauer mit dem Nipack wahrscheinlich deutlich unter 2 Stunden liegt

Mit der 5 Watt Lampe soll die der Akku ca. 4 Stunden halten

Nur wo bekomme ich die Lampe jetzt alleine her ?

Hardy: Brauchst du deine Lampe noch ?

Ansonsten kann ich nur zum Nipack raten. Das Ding ist so klein, das passt bei mir am Vorbau.

Vom dem riesengroßen Bleiakku halte ich überhaupt nichts

Gruß
Frank


----------



## GuidoM (5. November 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Also, wenn ich am 10.11. guide, dann soll's also wieder in die Hardt mit anderem Streckenverlauf gehen?
> 
> Ein paar (viele) bekannte Streckenabschnitte würden wir aber wieder befahren. Bestenfalls kann ich ca. 20-30% für Euch echte neue Trails hinzusteuern. Inkl. einem neuen Downhill mit zum Teil über 100% Gefälle.
> 
> VG Martin



Ist mir eigentlich ziemlich wurscht, um das mal deutlich zu sagen. Als ich letztes Mal in der Hardt war, war´s stockfinster und ich hatte sowieso keine Ahnung wo ich überall rumgedüst bin. Laut GPS-Auswertung von Hardy, gleub ich wars, sind wir ja kreuz und quer gefahren und einige Stellen doppelt. Ich hab´s jedenfall nicht gemerkt   

Gruß Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (5. November 2004)

GuidoM schrieb:
			
		

> Ist mir eigentlich ziemlich wurscht, um das mal deutlich zu sagen. Als ich letztes Mal in der Hardt war, war´s stockfinster und ich hatte sowieso keine Ahnung wo ich überall rumgedüst bin. Laut GPS-Auswertung von Hardy, gleub ich wars, sind wir ja kreuz und quer gefahren und einige Stellen doppelt. Ich hab´s jedenfall nicht gemerkt
> 
> Gruß Guido


Das mit dem doppelt und dreifach   Fahren einzelner Verbindungsstrecken läßt sich bei einer Revierausdehnung von nur ca. 3,5 km² kaum verhindern. 

Falls uns es nicht reicht, können wir ja versuchen, die Mehrzahl der gefahrenen Singletrails statt downhill auch mal uphill zu fahren.  

Das klappt bei dem einen gut und bei dem anderen schwer bis gar nicht. 

Also auf in die Hardt. Entweder mit Hardy oder mir als Guide.

VG Martin


----------



## FranG (5. November 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> 'Franks, Hardys, Martins and friends'-Tours proudly presents:
> 
> 'Hardcore-Ride in the Hardts' (soweit man das Hardcore nennen darf  )
> 
> 14:00 Uhr Treffpunkt Bensberg zwischen Sportplatz und Freibad?



Prima! Bin Dabei! Treffpunkt ist ideal.
Endlich wieder Schlamm, Matsch, Shreddern!
Muss aber vorher noch eine Nacht-Schraub-Aktion einlegen, denn mein Schwingenlager spinnt rum...

Gruß
Frank


----------



## mikkael (5. November 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Dann bringt mal das Wuppertal zum Glühen!


@Wupperrunde
Volker hat die Sache so organisiert, dass wir uns (zippi, enrgy, ich und ..) so gegen 14.00 Uhr am Friedhof (Kapeller Weg, Langenfeld) treffen. Bei strömenden Regen werden wir wahrscheinlich nicht fahren. Endgültige Infos kurzfristig hier im Feierabend-Forum!

VG Mikkael


----------



## JürgenK (5. November 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> @Wupperrunde
> Volker hat die Sache so organisiert, dass wir uns (zippi, enrgy, ich und ..) so gegen 14.00 Uhr am Friedhof (Kapeller Weg, Langenfeld) treffen. Bei strömenden Regen werden wir wahrscheinlich nicht fahren. Endgültige Infos kurzfristig hier im Feierabend-Forum!
> 
> VG Mikkael




Hey Mikkael, herzlich willkommen zuhause in good old Germany.  

Ich fahre Samstag auch mit falls es nicht schifft wie aus Kübeln.

Muß vormittags erst noch 2-3 Ikeaschränke kaufen. Mit dem Aufbau wird es natürlich nichts mehr vor unserer Tour, dafür muß man sich ja immer 2 Wochen Urlaub nehmen  

Für alle Fälle meine Nr 0171/5324923

Bis Samstag

Jürgen


----------



## FranG (5. November 2004)

JürgenK schrieb:
			
		

> Muß vormittags erst noch 2-3 Ikeaschränke kaufen.



ziemlich OT, aber das ist so ziemich das härteste, was einem am Samstag passieren kann. 
Dann kannste die Tour glatt vergessen, denn Samstags ist bei Ikea LEHRERTAG - und das dauert... 

Gaaanz viiiieeel Geduld wünscht Frank


----------



## Manni (5. November 2004)

So, morgen 14:00 Uhr ich bin dabei. Nur damit ihr bescheid wißt. 
Bin grade ne Runde von Opladen zum Schöllerhof und weiter Richtung Dhünntalsperre gefahren und muß sagen die Trails sind fast trocken, überall liegt frisches Laub, einfach herrlich. ZUrück dann im dunkeln, der Akku hält. Drei Stunden und 12 Punkte, endlich nicht mehr Platz 190 

Mal sehen, eventuell laß ich mich zum Parkplatz fahren und bike dann im dunkeln heim. Wetter soll ja nicht so doll werden. Muß ich mich dann abmelden wenn es regnet? Ist ja nirgends ausgeschrieben?

@Marco: Die Runde müssen wir nächstes Mal wiederholen, ziemlich gute Wege für den Herbst und im Dunkeln zurück war auch net schlecht. Sind ab Opladen 400hm auf 45km, also eher was für Tage wo man nicht mehr arbeiten muß 

Allerdings wenn es morgen stürmt und wir die einzigen weit und breit auf den Trails sind, können wir satt Punkte machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (5. November 2004)

FranG schrieb:
			
		

> ziemlich OT, aber das ist so ziemich das härteste, was einem am Samstag passieren kann.
> Dann kannste die Tour glatt vergessen, denn Samstags ist bei Ikea LEHRERTAG - und das dauert...
> 
> Gaaanz viiiieeel Geduld wünscht Frank


Und *Kinderbetreuungstag oder vielleicht nehmen wir sie doch alle im Buggy mit und blockieren alle Wege !!!*

VG Martin

PS:

Der Ikeaexperte rät: Mittwochsmorgens reinstürmen direkt zur Öffnung, dann mittig in der Ausstellung ein Counterplatz belegen, bestellen, Chickenway in die Mitnahmeabteilung, Rest einladen, Kasse, und im Idealfall, weil vorher im Katalog ausgesucht und bereits vermessen, eine halbe Stunde nach Einlaß die Sachen zum Transport verstauen.

Halt der IKEA-Slogan: Suchst Du noch aus, oder transportierst Du schon???


----------



## Enrgy (5. November 2004)

So, ich muß euch leider enttäuschen. Alle Wettervorhersagen bringen für Sonntag das bessere Wetter. Ich werde also morgen nicht am Start sein, zumal ich mit der Regierung noch was einkaufen muß, was sonst nächsten Samstag (=> TOMBURG-TOUR!) hätte stattfinden müssen. Das geht ja mal überhaupt nicht! Ich habe "uns" dann auf diesen Samstag zum Shoppen "geeinigt".  

Wer trotzdem noch (oder auch) am Sonntag fahren will, selber Treffpunkt, aber 1h früher, also 13Uhr Friedhof Kapeller Weg. Route führt wie immer wupperaufwärts, Umkehrpunkt wird wohl in der Gegend von Müngsten sein. Strikte Umfahrung aller Matschlöcher wird angestrebt, ihr kennt mich ja!

Bei wider Erwarten schlechtem Wetter erfolgt die Absage hier im Thread.

Gruß Volker


----------



## Manni (5. November 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> So, ich muß euch leider enttäuschen. Alle Wettervorhersagen bringen für Sonntag das bessere Wetter. Ich werde also morgen nicht am Start sein, zumal ich mit der Regierung noch was einkaufen muß, was sonst nächsten Samstag (=> TOMBURG-TOUR!) hätte stattfinden müssen. Das geht ja mal überhaupt nicht! Ich habe "uns" dann auf diesen Samstag zum Shoppen "geeinigt".
> 
> Wer trotzdem noch (oder auch) am Sonntag fahren will, selber Treffpunkt, aber 1h früher, also 13Uhr Friedhof Kapeller Weg. Route führt wie immer wupperaufwärts, Umkehrpunkt wird wohl in der Gegend von Müngsten sein. Strikte Umfahrung aller Matschlöcher wird angestrebt, ihr kennt mich ja!
> 
> ...




Naja kein Problem, ich fahr morgen, dann halt von zu hause aus. Sonntag muß ich leider mal wieder was für die Uni tun.

Gruß Manni


----------



## mikkael (5. November 2004)

Wuppern wir am Sonntag, no Problem! Tja, dann neanderthale ich morgen ein wenig, es ist wetterfest (fast)!


VG Mikkael


----------



## zippi (6. November 2004)

So ein scheiß   !!

Ich hab mir für heute die ganze Familie vom Hals halten können! Und dann so'n Wetter. Mist!Mist!Mist!Mist!Mist!Mist!Mist!Mist!Mist!

Mal sehen! Fahr ich vielleicht aus Trotz doch! Behalte das Wetter jedenfalls im Auge!


----------



## Handlampe (6. November 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> . Ich werde also morgen nicht am Start sein, zumal ich mit der Regierung noch was einkaufen muß, was sonst nächsten Samstag (=> TOMBURG-TOUR!) hätte stattfinden müssen.



Um Irrtümer auszuschliessen Volker, die TT Tour findet am Sonntag statt.


----------



## juchhu (6. November 2004)

FranG schrieb:
			
		

> Prima! Bin Dabei! Treffpunkt ist ideal.
> Endlich wieder Schlamm, Matsch, Shreddern!
> Muss aber vorher noch eine Nacht-Schraub-Aktion einlegen, denn mein Schwingenlager spinnt rum...
> 
> ...


Info für @FranG und @hardy_a_k

Es gibt eine schlechte, schlechtere und ganz schlechte Nachricht wg. heute Hardttour um 14:00 Uhr.

Die schlechte Nachricht: Es hat die ganz Nacht durch geregnet.

Die schlechtere Nachricht: Es hat heute morgen weiter geregnet, und die Erdenburg ist mit Wolken verhangen.

Und die ganz schlechte Nachricht: Ich habe mich bei meinem Schwager angesteckt, der uns letztes Wochenende besucht hatte. Ich hatte die Woche gedacht, ich krieg' die Kurve, war aber nix. Husten, Halsschmerzen, Heiserkeit.

Das war's dann für dieses Wochenende und nächste Woche, d.h. ich falle als Bikeguide aus. 

Sorry, Jungs, aber Pech gehabt. Dann muss Hardy hat einspringen, wenn er will und kann.

VG Martin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (6. November 2004)

@Juchu, FranG

ich sage dann auch ab. Bei mir kommt dann noch die Anreise dazu. Ich versuche dann Morgen mein Glück im Wuppertal. Mal schauen, ob wir da bessere Bedingungen haben.

*Juchhu*, könntest Du mir bitte nochmal die Links zum Wetterradar posten. Mein letzten Systemabsturz haben die Links nicht überlebt.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Enrgy (6. November 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Um Irrtümer auszuschliessen Volker, die TT Tour findet am Sonntag statt.




Uups, hab ich mich glatt im Datum vertan. Umso besser, dann kann ich am Samstag evtl. doch noch zusätzlich zum shoppen "gezwungen" werden, falls wir heute nix finden.


@ hardy
Systemabsturz? Was machst du mit deinem Rechner? Meine Kiste ist 4 Jahre mit W98 ohne Updates und so Zeugs gut gelaufen. Hauptsache Virenscanner aktuell und ne Firewall. Oder wars ein Hardwareproblem?

Hier kommt der Regen:
http://www.meteo.uni-bonn.de/forschung/gruppen/radar/aktuell.htm
http://www.wetteronline.de/euroradf.htm
http://www.wetter.com/v2/?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=0271&LOCFROM=0271&type=120
http://meteosat.e-technik.uni-ulm.de/meteosat/dynamic/index-movies.html


----------



## kitesun (6. November 2004)

dann würde ich morgen auch gerne mitkommen.

Wo ist denn der Treffpunkt genau ?

Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (6. November 2004)

kitesun schrieb:
			
		

> dann würde ich morgen auch gerne mitkommen.
> 
> Wo ist denn der Treffpunkt genau ?
> 
> Frank




 Das ist nur eine Tour für die Feierabendbiker! Fremde unerwünscht, geschlossene Gesellschaft. Ich zeig doch nicht jedem unsere Trails, wo kommen wir denn dahin?

       

Schau mal in mein Fotoalbum, da ist ein Anfahrtsplan drin.


----------



## Marco_Lev (6. November 2004)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> @Marco: Wie siehts nächste Woche Freitag mit ner Tour aus? Die Lampe ist nun fertig und erprobt.



hi manni,
nächste woche habe ich nachtschicht. werde je nach wetter montag/mittwoch was biken gehn. später in der woche bekomme ich das einfach nicht mehr auf die palette mit der schicht   

bist du zufrieden mit der lampe? wie hast du das mit der befestigung genau realisiert? verrutscht da auch nichts mehr?
ein freund hat sich grade an den li-ion akku rangemacht. 
mit sonem 14,4V akku macht die IRC dann richtig schön viel licht...schwärm 
habe jetzt auch nur noch eine lampe dran, doppelscheinwerfer war doch was übertrieben...

ich werde dir nächste woche spontan mal bescheit geben, was ne tour angeht. entweder dann klappt es, oder nicht.
bis die tage...

gruß
marco


----------



## juchhu (6. November 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Juchu, FranG
> 
> ich sage dann auch ab. Bei mir kommt dann noch die Anreise dazu. Ich versuche dann Morgen mein Glück im Wuppertal. Mal schauen, ob wir da bessere Bedingungen haben.
> 
> ...


[hüstel an]

http://www.meteo.uni-bonn.de/forschung/gruppen/radar/aktuell.htm

[hüstel aus]  

VG Martin


----------



## Manni (6. November 2004)

Bin zurück.
So schlimm war es garnicht. Auf den ersten 3km hats geregnet. Ab Diepental war es schön und teilweise blauer Himmel. In den Wupperbergen war ich dann über den  Wolken unterwegs. Erst am Ende der Sengbachsperre bin ich in dicke Wolken gekommen. Darum hab ich dann von Hilgen die B51 zurück nach Burscheid genommen anstelle noch durchs Eifgental zu fahren. Zurück dann wieder etwas Regen.  13 Punkte fürs Team und nun ab in die heiße Badewanne  


Also Die Waldwege, gerade in den Wupperbergen sind ziemlich gut, der Matsch wird sehr effektiv von der Blätterschicht abgedeckt.

Für Freitag würd ich gern nen 1/2 Nightride machen. Das heißt so ab 16:00Uhr von Opladen Bahnhof los und dann ca 40km Richtung Burscheid und Altenberg . Dann noch weiter Richtung Dhünntalsperre und im dunkeln zurück nach Opladen. 

Wünsche euch viel Spaß für morgen. 
Gruß Manni


----------



## mikkael (6. November 2004)

@WP
Es ist nicht einmal eine Woche her seit dat Ding los ging, es ist einfach der reine Wahnsinn was hier los ist. Ich glaube, dass der Pokal über das Ziel hinausschießt oder es sind doch zu viele 'Superhumans' aus der 'Incredibles'-Familie hier im Forum. 

@Heute 
Tja, wie mein Teammate Manni, habe ich es mir heute auch (und doch) angetan: Die zwischenzeitliche Sonne hat mich rausgelockt, der Schauer hat mich bestraft, die nassen Trails haben mich herausgefordert und der Sonnenuntergang in Herbststimmung war die Belohnung sowie die paar Punkte fürs Team!







VG Mikkael


----------



## Manni (6. November 2004)

Der Winterpokal-Wahnsinn wird sich sowieso erledigen wenn der Winter erstmal da ist. Mal sehen wer bei -5°C noch 2 Stunden Biken geht 

Damit wir aber solange den Anschluß nicht verlieren möchte ich am 11.11 oder 12.11 die 5te Jahreszeit mit einer schönen Tour einleiten. Wer Lust hat auf 40km und 500hm kann sich demnächst eintragen, werde die Tour Montag einstellen.
Los geht es in Opladen, über Burscheid und den Schöllerhof Richtung Dhünntalsperre und zurück. 
Gefahren wird bei jedem Wetter, ich denke mal ab 16:00Uhr 
Die erste Hälfte mit den Singletrails wird also im hellen gefahren, zurück geht es dann im dunkeln. 

Und wer ne Laterne mitbringt und ein Lied singt kriegt was süßes 

 

Gruß Manni


----------



## zippi (6. November 2004)

mikkael: Die zwischenzeitliche Sonne hat mich rausgelockt schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt warst Du doch unterwegs? Mann, sag doch was! Ich wär doch mitgekommen. Jetzt war ich wieder im langweiligen Studio.


----------



## Enrgy (6. November 2004)

@ zippi

du warst wohl hoffentlich aufm Ergometer, damit das auch die richtigen Punkte gibt?

Mit morgen weißt du ja bescheid, 1 Uhr am Friedhof, falls du kannst (darfst ).

Da ich euch ja in unserer Teamwertung fleißig vor mir herscheuche, habe ich beschlossen, einfach meine Punkte vom letzten Jahr für mich virtuell hinzuzurechnen.  

Ja, dieses Jahr geht die Post richtig ab. War aber klar, nach dem Userzuwachs im Forum und der "strategisch günstig" früh gestarteten Regeldiskussion. 

Lustig auch, daß jedes Jahr viele neue User ganz vorne mitfahren. Leute, von denen man so gut wie nie was im Forum sieht, außer in Beiträgen wie "250km und 5000Hm am Tag, bin ich übertrainiert?" Viele Spitzenfahrer vergangener Jahre sind nicht mehr dabei. Oder tragen ihre Punkte 1Woche vor Schluß nach...

Gruß enrgy


----------



## zippi (6. November 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> @ zippi
> 
> du warst wohl hoffentlich aufm Ergometer, damit das auch die richtigen Punkte gibt?
> 
> ...



Natürlich hab ich Punkte auf'm Ergometer gemacht. Aber mehr als eine Stunde halt ich psychisch nicht durch! Also noch 'ne Stunde Muckis hinterher. Macht immer 6Points pro Einheit! Kleinvieh macht auch Mist, sagte ich schon zu Mikkael heute mittag am Telefon, der erst bei mir wetterbedingt die Tour absagt und dann doch fährt.

Aber ich habe all meine Überredungskunst bei der Regierung aufgewandt und bin morgen..............doch dabei!  Das gibt Punkte für's Team morgen.

@ mikkael

sag mal, bist Du ohne Schutzbleche gefahren? Mußt ja nen ziemlich nassen Arsch bekommen haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (6. November 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

bei mir sind dann heute 14 Punkte zusammengekommen. Es waren 65 Kilomter bei 500 Höhenmeter. Bei mir war das Wetter recht bescheiden. Ich habe einige kräftige Schauer abbekommen.

Dafür habe ich auf meiner Explorer-Tour auf die Quadrat Ichendorfer Höhen einen richtig guten Aussichtspunkt auf das Braunkohlenrevier "Bergheim" entdeckt. Das wäre sicherlich in Kombination mit den Glessener Höhen ein interessantes Ziel für einen Nightride.

*Wo treffen wir uns denn Morgen ? Könntet Ihr mir die Adresse bitte mitteilen ?* 

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## mikkael (6. November 2004)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt warst Du doch unterwegs? Mann, sag doch was! Ich wär doch mitgekommen. Jetzt war ich wieder im langweiligen Studio.


 @Zippi
soooorry, *gnade* 
Ich wusste nicht ob die Fahrt 30 Minuten dauert oder 2+ Stunden; mehr war nicht drin, um 17.00 Uhr war mit dem licht Schluss. Das Handy hatte ich mit und wollte dich anrufen, es hat dann angefangen wieder zu regnen und dann habe ich es sein lassen.

Schutzblech? Ich bitte dich..  Spass bei Seite, ich hatte die Regenjacke und -hose von 'Jeantex' an, nix mit nassem Ar$ch, top Note von mir!
Tja, es hat doch seine schöne Seite: Du bist doch morgen dabei! 

@hardy
13.00 Uhr am Friedhof, Kapeller Weg! Wegbeschreibung im Volker's Photoalbum!

Tja, also bis morgen..

Mikkael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (7. November 2004)

Guten Morgen miteinander,

ich habe mich dann erst einmal hingesetzt und den Winterpokal aus unserer Sicht analysiert. Ich komme da zu dem Schluss, das wir einfach die Größe haben, nicht die einfachste Lösung zu nehmen und auch anderen eine Chance zu lassen   

Was wäre passiert, wenn wir einfach die besten Feierabendkräfte in einem Team zusammengefasst hätten:

Delgado               65
Vertexto              57
On Any Sunday     55
Ploughman            49
Hardy_aus_K         44

Damit würden wir auf 270 Punkte kommen und lägen damit mit großem Abstand an der Spitze. Die Sache mit dem Winterpokal wäre schon zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt langweilig.

Fast mit Freude erfüllt mich die Tatsache, dass wir beim Vergleich mit den lokalen Teams in Führung gegangen sind:

Feierabendbiker  137  
Wbts  136  
Team Tomburg  99  

Maßnahmen, um *Enrgy* aus dem tiefen Tal der Tränen zu holen, werden wir dann heute Nachmittag besprechen. Ich plädiere dafür, dass er am Arbeitsplatz einen Ergometer installiert bekommt. Alternativ, wenn das nicht fruchtet, wird ab sofort die Frühstücks- und Mittagspause gestrichen und anstatt dessen gebikt.

Bei *Zippi* spüre ich den unbändigen Willen, es scheint aber, dass er irgendwie Probleme hat, sich gegenüber bestimmten Stellen durchzusetzen. Hier schlage ich vor, dass wir Geld sammeln und Ihn dann auf ein Rhetorik-Seminar mit Schwerpunkt "Überzeugungstechniken im brutalen Alltag der Ehe" schicken.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## zippi (7. November 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> "Überzeugungstechniken im brutalen Alltag der Ehe" schicken.
> 
> Gruß
> Hardy



Ich hab's doch geschafft! Brauche also noch keinen Rhetorikkurs. Dafür gehe ich heute Vormittag noch mit Töchterlein schwimmen. Trage ich dann als alternative Sportart ein   

Bis gleich


----------



## kitesun (7. November 2004)

bin jetzt etwas verwirrt.

Ist das heute eine Privattour für den Winterpokal oder eine offene Veranstaltung ? Ist ja als offizieller Termin nicht eingetragen.

Frank


----------



## hardy_aus_k (7. November 2004)

@Kitesun

Wer hier postet, dass er an einem bestimmten Ort zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt Mountainbike fährt, muss damit rechnen, dass alle Verrückten aus der Umgebung kommen   

Ich gehe davon aus, dass wir noch mehr werden. *JürgenK* hatte doch auch Interesse an der Tour.

Die Teammitglieder stehen halt unter besonderer Beobachtung. Sie müssen z.B. bei Pausen auf dem Bike bleiben, die Anreise hat mit dem Bike zu erfolgen und nicht mit dem Auto, usw. Das sind dann eben verschärfte Bedingungen.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zippi (7. November 2004)

kitesun schrieb:
			
		

> bin jetzt etwas verwirrt.
> 
> Ist das heute eine Privattour für den Winterpokal oder eine offene Veranstaltung ? Ist ja als offizieller Termin nicht eingetragen.
> 
> Frank


 Ich hab noch nie was von einer privaten WP-Tour gehört. Selbstverständlich kann bei uns jeder mitfahren, der nett und freundlich ist.


----------



## Enrgy (7. November 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> ... wenn das nicht fruchtet, wird ab sofort die Frühstücks- und Mittagspause gestrichen und anstatt dessen gebikt.



Du wirst lachen, sowas ist tatsächlich schon angedacht worden. Scheitert nur an den etwas kanppen 60min Pause, die auch noch für duschen im nächsten Fitnessstudio reichen sollten.

@all incl. kitesun
bis gleich!

Gruß enrgy


----------



## mikkael (7. November 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Du wirst lachen, sowas ist tatsächlich schon angedacht worden. Scheitert nur an den etwas kanppen 60min Pause, die auch noch für duschen im nächsten Fitnessstudio reichen sollten.



  Das mit Ergometer ist nicht schlecht! 

Bis gleich!


----------



## Juppidoo (7. November 2004)

Komme auch um 13 Uhr. Kann wohl nur etwa 1 1/2 Stunden mitfahren, aber immerhin  


Bis gleich
Jürgen


----------



## Vertexto (7. November 2004)

Hi Leute,
habe mal 5 Bilder von der Ville Tour in mein Fotoalbum gesetzt,vieleicht erkennt sich jemand darauf wieder  .

Gruß 
Gerd


----------



## Manni (7. November 2004)

Los Leute Punkte eintragen   ich bin neugierig wo wir jetzt stehen   
Gruß Manni


----------



## mikkael (7. November 2004)

Hallo,

es war eine schöne Runde, heute! Herrliches Wetter und schöne Trails..








Laut meinem GPS hatten wie 29 km und 730 HM. 

Es waren folgende Feierabendbiker dabei: Hardy, FranG, On any Sunday, Kitesun, JuergenK, Enrgy, Zippi und meine Wenigkeit. Jürgen hat uns nach ca. anderthalb Stunden verlassen.
Haben wir jetzt Bonus fürs Zusammenfahren? 

@FranG
Dein Actionphoto kriegst du in voller Auflösung zum Sonderpreis! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## zippi (7. November 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Laut meinem GPS hatten wie 29 km und 730 HM.
> 
> VG Mikkael



Bei mir bitte 10km mehr. Fotos folgen gleich.

Und ja, es war wieder mal echt ätzend. Die Kälte, der Matsch, das rutschige Laub.......


----------



## Enrgy (7. November 2004)

Jungs, ich lebe wieder. Die heiße Wanne war echt prima. Und gleich gibts "lekka" Nudelauflauf, damit die Kohlehydrate wieder aufgefüllt werden. Ich frag mich nur wozu eigentlich, ich fahr doch eh nicht unter der Woche... 

Trotz des körperlichen Beinahe-Desasters meinerseits (ohne Scherz!   ) zu Beginn der Tour war es insgesamt doch wieder eine gelungene Sache. Das feuchte Laub mit noch feuchterem Untergrund sorgte wohl nicht nur bei mir einige Male für heftige Überraschungen, vor allem auf den Abfahrten.  
Man hat irgendwie noch die Geschwindigkeiten des Sommers im Kopf, vor allem bei dem herrlichen Wetter. 
So kommt es dann, daß man vor einer Kurve mal nicht mehr ganz auf der Piste bleibt und sämtliche "Curbs" zum Überleben in Anspruch nehmen muß...

So, hier mal mein Höhenprofil. 


Gruß Volker


----------



## Juppidoo (7. November 2004)

Ich hab den Weg zurück dann auch allein gefunden. Konnte mir einen kleinen Umweg dennoch nicht verkneifen bei dem Wetter, Kaffee hin, Besuch her.  

War eine klasse Runde!

Heute waren ja doch ein paar verwegene Typen unterwegs  

Bis zum nächstenmal

Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zippi (7. November 2004)

Dummdidumm


----------



## zippi (7. November 2004)

Was für ein Tier!




Und hier weiteres:
http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/5397


----------



## Enrgy (7. November 2004)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal meine Fotos
> http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/5397




Link geht nicht.

Probiers mal hiermit:
http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/5397

PS:
Uups, ist ja wie im Chat hier.


----------



## FranG (7. November 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Trotz des körperlichen Beinahe-Desasters meinerseits (ohne Scherz!   ) zu Beginn der Tour war es insgesamt doch wieder eine gelungene Sache. Volker



Du sahst auch nicht wirklich gut aus am ersten Berg. Woran lag es?

Glüdern Rückwärts war echt der Ober-Hammer. Mehr davon und unbedingt nochmal!!! Schönen Dank für's guiden!

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Enrgy (7. November 2004)

FranG schrieb:
			
		

> Du sahst auch nicht wirklich gut aus am ersten Berg. Woran lag es?



Keine Ahnung, hat man schonmal. Zuwenig Schlaf (4h) und zuwenig Training (max. 1x biken pro Woche) tun ihr Übriges.
Puls war anfangs am Berg über 190, am letzten Anstieg hinterher in der Gruppe nur noch bei 175. Das ist dann bei mir normal, und so hab ich mich auch gefühlt.


----------



## mikkael (7. November 2004)

Hier übrigens die GPS-Streckenaufzeichnung der heutigen Runde:





VG Mikkael


----------



## zippi (8. November 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Zuwenig Schlaf (4h) und zuwenig Training (max. 1x biken pro Woche) tun ihr Übriges.



Kannste mal sehen, wie ich mich bis vor kurzem neben Dir mit zu wenig Training oft gefühlt habe.

Aber die Feierei bis morgens früh mußt Du schon verpacken können, wenn Du dafür noch ausschlafen kannst. (Bin bloß neidisch)

Danke für Deine Posting-Tipps. Aber ich hatte das Problem wohl zeitgleich gelöst. Beim Bilder einstellen bekomm ich immer wieder 'nen Schweißausbruch. Das ist so ätzend. Und dauert so lang. Irgendwas mach ich falsch. Wie kann man ein Bild eigentlich mit dem Album verlinken?


----------



## zippi (8. November 2004)

In der Teamwertung schlagen wir uns ja wacker, Jungs! Immer schön Platz 7!

Aber die Weiber!  

Die Bergzicken sind hochkarätig besetzt.

Katrin ist 'ne Werksfahrerin für Hot Chili. Genau mein Radfabrikat! Wir könnten echt was werden.
................... Leider ist sie zu alt für mich


----------



## kitesun (8. November 2004)

auch noch mein Kommentar zur gestrigen Tour: sehr schön und schon ganz schön anspruchsvoll, wohl ein wenig zu viel für mich. Auf jeden Fall bin ich direkt am ersten Anstieg vom Rad gefallen und den Abhang runter. Ich glaube, es hat kaum einer gesehen. 

Resultat: schöne dicke Knöchelprellung mit sehr unruhiger schmerzvoller Nacht. Jetzt geht es wieder, bleibe aber erstmal 2 Tage zu hause. 

Bis zum nächsten Trail

Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FranG (8. November 2004)

Hallo Feierabendbiker,

gerade auf dem Weg zu Arbeit (natürlich mit dem Bike!) ein interessantes Plakat gefunden: am Fort 11 zwischen Köln-Holweide und Mülheim findet am 5.12. ein Querfeldeinrennen mit MTB-Jedermannrennen statt.

Hier der Link: http://www.rad-net.mindstep.de/modules.php?name=Ausschreibung&pgID_Veranstaltung=2&extsearch=1&ID_Veranstaltung=6209&mode=ascr_detail 

Wie wäre es mit einem kleinen Zwischenspurt für's Team? Sind zwar 'nur' 50 Minuten, dafür aber Vollgas auf 1,8 km. 
Wenn die das Rennen wirklich in dem Wäldchen rund um das Fort 11 veranstalten wird's lustig, denn dort hat es ein paar vortreffliche Krater. 
Ich habe so eine Vollgasorgie noch nie gemacht, wäre aber vielleicht mal eine Erweiterung des Bergfahrradfahrerhorizontes.

Dummerweise starten die MTBler als letzte und müssen die meiste Kohle abdrücken. 

Gruß
Frank


----------



## zippi (8. November 2004)

FranG schrieb:
			
		

> Dummerweise starten die MTBler als letzte und müssen die meiste Kohle abdrücken.
> 
> Gruß
> Frank



Bei der Diskriminierung können die ohne mich fahren. Wenn wir alle 10 zusammenschmeißen, können wir lieber 'ne schöne Weihnachtsfeier ausstatten.


----------



## Delgado (8. November 2004)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der Diskriminierung können die ohne mich fahren. Wenn wir alle 10 zusammenschmeißen, können wir lieber 'ne schöne Weihnachtsfeier ausstatten.




Genau,

kurzes knackiges "wildes Rennen" Schöllerhof --> Dhünntalsperrenmauer --> Schöllerhof (oder alternative Strecke) mit anschließender Weihnachtsfeier in der Grillhütte in Scheuren.

Schätze am 05.12. ist noch nicht mal 'ne Reservierung erforderlich.

Gruß Delgado


----------



## 130/100 (8. November 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Hier übrigens die GPS-Streckenaufzeichnung der heutigen Runde:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Mikkael,
kannst Du mir sagen, ob der von mir gelb eingetragene Serpentinenweg wieder befahrbar ist? Der war nämlich immer eines der Highlights auf dieser Runde. der wurde im Frühjahr durch Unwetter oder Forstarbeiten leider fast unbegehbar und damit tatsächlich auch unbefahrbar. Ich hatte am WE leider keine Zeit, aber das wäre mal wieder ein guter Grund dort vorbei zu schauen...


mfg Rainer


----------



## Enrgy (8. November 2004)

Hallo Rainer,

klar geht der Weg! War nie komplett zerstört, sondern nur die oberen 2 Kehren. 
Nach kurzer Zeit hat sich auch bei trockenem Wetter die obere Einfahrt über die "Direttissima" als durchaus machbar herausgestellt.

Inzwischen scheinen die Forstarbeiten abgeschlossen, da die Direttissima wieder mit mehreren Astbarrieren "getarnt" wurde.
Entsprechende Gegenmaßnahmen habe ich bereits eingeleitet   

Fazit: Weg ist durchweg fahrbar, die Steil-Abkürzungen ebenfalls. Nur bei dem Wetter sollte man diese eher meiden und die Serpentinen ausfahren.


Gruß Volker


----------



## Enrgy (8. November 2004)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> In der Teamwertung schlagen wir uns ja wacker, Jungs! Immer schön Platz 7!
> 
> Aber die Weiber!




Und "Die Mädels" sind bislang nur zu viert!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JürgenK (8. November 2004)

FranG schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Feierabendbiker,
> 
> gerade auf dem Weg zu Arbeit (natürlich mit dem Bike!) ein interessantes Plakat gefunden: am Fort 11 zwischen Köln-Holweide und Mülheim findet am 5.12. ein Querfeldeinrennen mit MTB-Jedermannrennen statt.
> 
> ...





Hallo Frank,

finde ich gar nicht schlecht. Ich kenne zwar die Gegend nicht und 50 Minuten Gasgeben ist auch nicht ganz ohne, aber es kann doch klasse werden.  
Ich hab allerdings nirgends Bilder davon gefunden. Ist das Rennen schonmal ausgetragen worden?
Ich würd die Strecke gern mal abfahren.

Hast Du weiter Infos darüber?

Bis denn

Jürgen.  

@zippi
Das mit der Weihnachtsfeier ist übrigens unabhängig davon auch keine schlechte Idee. Wir wären ja wahrscheinlich mit dem Rad unterwegs und könnten dann auch was bechern nach dem Kacheln


----------



## hardy_aus_k (8. November 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

nachdem ich mir dann gestern eine Fußheizung fürs Mountainbiken angeschafft habe, um auch im Winter weiterhin zu performen, habe ich heute ein Reizstromgerät angeschafft, um die Regenaration zu verbessern.

Wie sich dann ein hier nicht genannter Feierabendbiker mit dem 7. Platz zufrieden geben kann, das treibt mir die Tränen in die Augen. Ok, wir haben eine gewisse Ausgangsposition geschaffen, um nun den Angriff auf die vorderen Plätze anzugehen, aber mehr sehe ich nicht   

Wenn wir schon beim Thema sind. Steht inzwischen ein Ergometer an *Erngy's* Arbeitsplatz? Und was noch viel wichtiger ist, hat er ihn auch benutzt   

Mit Freude habe ich dagegen die Idee von *Delgado* gelesen. Bis auf die Wettfahrt, eigentlich eine nette Idee. Ich erkläre mich aber bereit, den Besenwagen zu machen und alle Biker einzusammeln, die *Delgado* dann auf dem Weg zurückgelassen hat   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## JürgenK (8. November 2004)

kitesun schrieb:
			
		

> auch noch mein Kommentar zur gestrigen Tour: sehr schön und schon ganz schön anspruchsvoll, wohl ein wenig zu viel für mich. Auf jeden Fall bin ich direkt am ersten Anstieg vom Rad gefallen und den Abhang runter. Ich glaube, es hat kaum einer gesehen.
> 
> Resultat: schöne dicke Knöchelprellung mit sehr unruhiger schmerzvoller Nacht. Jetzt geht es wieder, bleibe aber erstmal 2 Tage zu hause.
> 
> ...



ich hab´s zumindest nicht gesehen, sonst gäb´s ja ´ne Bilderserie davon hier im Forum.   Vielleicht kannst du das nächstemal vorher bescheidsagen.  

Gute Besserung und bis zum nächstenmal  

Jürgen


----------



## Manni (8. November 2004)

Toll da gibt es einmal die Gelegenheit mit dem Team Tomburg zur Bunten Kuh zu fahren und dann kann ich nicht.    Hab zwar keine Regierung  aber leider ist mein Koalitonspartner dagegen das ich Samstag und Sonntag fehle  
Jaja so ist das, werde aber Samstag im Sauerland ein paar Stündchen biken. Hoffentlich gibt es nochmal so eine Tour, an der ahr kann man echt gut biken. 

Gleich dreh ich nochmal ne Runde am Rhein entlang, muß echt sagen, der Winterpokal setzt einen mächtig unter Druck... Hardy wird ja noch zum Radprofi   

Hat denn noch jemand Interesse am 11.11 eine Runde von Opladen Richtung Altenberg zu fahren? Wäre für 16:00Uhr damit die Trails Richtung Schöllerhof noch im hellen gefahren werden. Ansonsten könnte ich auch Freitag. Da bin ich dann auch bereit später zufahren wenn interesse aufkommt.
Stelle mal beide Touren ein, was tut man  nicht alles fürs Team 

Gruß Manni


----------



## zippi (9. November 2004)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> ........ der Winterpokal setzt einen mächtig unter Druck... Hardy wird ja noch zum Radprofi
> 
> Gruß Manni



Der Wp setzt einen nicht unter Druck. Ein an dieser Stelle nicht genannter Feierabendbiker macht das.

Und überhaupt, wer ist hier mit dem siebten Platz zufrieden? Wenn ich denjenigen in die Finger kriege............dem bläue ich erst mal Kampfmoral ein, jawoll, so ein Weichei, Trockenbodenbiker


----------



## FranG (9. November 2004)

JürgenK schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Frank,
> 
> finde ich gar nicht schlecht. Ich kenne zwar die Gegend nicht und 50 Minuten Gasgeben ist auch nicht ganz ohne, aber es kann doch klasse werden.
> Ich hab allerdings nirgends Bilder davon gefunden. Ist das Rennen schonmal ausgetragen worden?
> ...



Hi Jürgen,

die Strecke liegt am Anfang der Piccoloministr. zwischen Autobahn und Sportplatz. Es ist ein kleines Wäldchen. Das Fort 11 liegt irgendwie eingegraben zwischendrin. Deshalb auch die netten Hügel im Gelände. Ich fahr dort jeden Morgen zur Arbeit dort lang, habe aber seit 4 Jahren keinerlei Rennvorbereitungen gesehen. 
Heute morgen sah es so aus, als ob jemand das Laub zur Seite geräumt und eine Spur gezogen hat. Ich fahre in der Mittagspause nochmal hin.
Weitere Infos als den WebLink habe ich nicht gefunden. 
Das mit den 50 Minuten Vollgas sollte man vielleicht vorher mal ausprobieren ;-))


Gruß
Frank


----------



## on any sunday (9. November 2004)

JürgenK schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Frank,
> 
> finde ich gar nicht schlecht. Ich kenne zwar die Gegend nicht und 50 Minuten Gasgeben ist auch nicht ganz ohne, aber es kann doch klasse werden.
> Ich hab allerdings nirgends Bilder davon gefunden. Ist das Rennen schonmal ausgetragen worden?
> ...




Tach,

Frank hat es gut beschrieben, ist praktisch direkt am Autobahnkreuz Köln West, Ausfahrt Holweide, neben einer sehr grossen Stahlkugel.   

Woher ich das weiß ? Tja, Onkel Sunday ist dort schon vor ca. 15 Jahren im jugendlichen Leichtsinn Rennen gefahren. Es war kalt, nass und eine Stunde am Anschlag war schon damals nicht meine Welt.  

Heute könnte ich mich ja, dank meines Cyclecrossers, bei den Senioren I, über 41 Jahre   eintragen, aber ob ich mir das wirklich antun soll  , ich glaube nicht Tim!

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## on any sunday (9. November 2004)

kitesun schrieb:
			
		

> auch noch mein Kommentar zur gestrigen Tour: sehr schön und schon ganz schön anspruchsvoll, wohl ein wenig zu viel für mich. Auf jeden Fall bin ich direkt am ersten Anstieg vom Rad gefallen und den Abhang runter. Ich glaube, es hat kaum einer gesehen.
> 
> Resultat: schöne dicke Knöchelprellung mit sehr unruhiger schmerzvoller Nacht. Jetzt geht es wieder, bleibe aber erstmal 2 Tage zu hause.
> 
> ...



Doch, ich habs gesehen.  

War wieder eine sehr schöne Tour durch Volkers Wohnzimmer, gekennzeichnet durch heftige Tempowechsel  arschglatte Bodenbeläge und sich an Absperrungen festhaltenden Frier-Ridern (kein Schreibfehler  ).

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## zippi (9. November 2004)

JürgenK schrieb:
			
		

> .....bechern nach dem Kacheln


 
Du Bruder im Geiste!


----------



## JürgenK (9. November 2004)

FranG schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Jürgen,
> 
> die Strecke liegt am Anfang der Piccoloministr. zwischen Autobahn und Sportplatz. Es ist ein kleines Wäldchen. Das Fort 11 liegt irgendwie eingegraben zwischendrin. Deshalb auch die netten Hügel im Gelände. Ich fahr dort jeden Morgen zur Arbeit dort lang, habe aber seit 4 Jahren keinerlei Rennvorbereitungen gesehen.
> Heute morgen sah es so aus, als ob jemand das Laub zur Seite geräumt und eine Spur gezogen hat. Ich fahre in der Mittagspause nochmal hin.
> ...




Moin Frank,

zum 1ten: 1,8 km in 50 Minuten sollten ja nun wirklich zu schaffen sein
zum 2ten: bis zum 5.12 ist ja nun noch etwas Zeit
zum 3ten: Wir sollten die Strecke vorher mal komplett ohne Pause abfahren.
zum 4ten: ich fahre ja auch schon in der Dinoliga, da darf man schon mal Schieben wenn man Seitenstiche hat.

Ich denke wir sollten uns das einfach mal angucken und dann am 5.12 den 1. Platz   abräumen, dann haben wir auf der Weihnachtsfeier   auch was zum Angeben.


Gruß

Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Relaxo (9. November 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

hab mal ne kurze Frage zum Nightride am Mittwoch:

Der "Startparkplatz" am Technologiezentrum ist das der vor dem Haupttor stehend rechts die Straße runter?
Komme aus Wipperfürth und wollte evtl. mal mitfahren.


Gruß Niklas


----------



## Manni (9. November 2004)

Relaxo schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hab mal ne kurze Frage zum Nightride am Mittwoch:
> 
> ...



Wenn du am Pförtner zur Schranke rein schaust ist es rechts von dir die Straße runter. Da kommt direkt eine Ampel (ca 50m vom Pförtner), da mußt du links abbiegen. Ist aber auch als Parkplatz am Technologiepark ausgeschildert, jedenfalls wenn man von der Autobahn kommt.

Gruß Manni


----------



## hardy_aus_k (9. November 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

die Planung für den morgigen Nightride ist gerade fertig geworden. Wir werden zum Warmwerden eine Runde durch den Königsforst drehen, um danach die Hardt unsicher zu machen. 

Wenn *Juchhu* doch noch auftauchen sollte, wird er das Guiding übernehmen.

Der Treffpunkt ist der Parkplatz am Grünen Weg unmittelbar neben dem Technologiezentrum. Also Friedrich-Ebert-Str. hochfahren und an der Ampel dann rechts in den Grünen Weg abbiegen:







Gruß
Hardy


----------



## GuidoM (10. November 2004)

Seit mir net bes, aber aufgrund des Wetters und anderer Umstände muss ich heute Abend absagen. Ich hab mich schon ausgetragen   

Gruß Guido


----------



## hardy_aus_k (10. November 2004)

*Hallo miteinander,

aufgrund der aktuellen Wetterlage sage ich den heute Abend geplanten Nightride ab. Die Kombination aus Kälte, Nässe und Dunkelheit ist mir dann doch ein wenig zu heftig.

Gruß
Hardy*


----------



## GuidoM (10. November 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> aufgrund der aktuellen Wetterlage sage ich den heute Abend geplanten Nightride ab. Die Kombination aus Kälte, Nässe und Dunkelheit ist mir dann doch ein wenig zu heftig.
> 
> ...



Ach Mist, hätte ich noch ein paar Minuten länger gewartet, dann hätte ich hier einen riesen "Weichei"-Fass aufmachen können    

Gruß Guido
P.S.: Eine sicherlich weise Entscheidung!


----------



## juchhu (10. November 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> *Hallo miteinander,*
> 
> *aufgrund der aktuellen Wetterlage sage ich den heute Abend geplanten Nightride ab. Die Kombination aus Kälte, Nässe und Dunkelheit ist mir dann doch ein wenig zu heftig.*
> 
> ...


Morgeeen,

ich war heute morgen schon mit meiner Frau fleissig Schnee schüppen. Einfach nur endgeil. Mein Hund ist heute morgen in unserem großen Garten ausgeflippt.

Ich habe ein paar Fotos upgeloadet.

So begann es gestern abend.





So war's heute morgen früh.





Etwas später, aber noch vor dem Räumen.





Nach dem Räumen.





Es schneit munter weiter. Die Flocken werden größer. In der Nacht hatten wir merkwürdige 'Knack-/Rutsch'-Geräusche. Als heute morgen mein Nachbar seine Leasinghühner gefüttert hatte, berichtete er, dass im Nachbargarten, einige Bäume bereits unter der Schneelast zusammengebrochen sind.

Der Schnee ist so fest und nass, dass sich alle Baumkronen mächtig nach unterbiegen.

Nun vielleicht wäre dies der erste SnowNigthride geworden?!

Ich werde in meiner 'Mittagspause' ( vielleicht dehne ich sie auch auf den ganzen Tag aus  ) mit meine Hund in die Hardt gehen und ein paar Fotos schießen.


VG Martin


PS:

Es schneit immer noch, die Straße ist wieder komplett weiß.  


PPS:

Wir liegen ca. 200 m über NN. Temperatur ein bisschen über 0°C.

PPPS:

Das kommt davon, wenn man auf den revierkundigen Bikeguide verzichten 'will', das bestraft der Hardt'sche Wettergott sofort. 


PPPPS:

Es ist jetzt kurz nach 10:15 Uhr. Von unserer großen Eiche im Garten ist ein oberschenkeldicker Ast unter lautem Getöse heruntergestürzt. Bin mal gespannt wie es in der Hardt aussehen wird.

Nur so zur Info: Es schneit weiter.


----------



## zippi (10. November 2004)

So eine schöne Schneetour wär schon was feines (schwärm).
Aber bis zum WE wird die Pracht nicht halten.
Hält ja nicht mal bis heut Abend.

Martin, jetzt weiß ich endlich im Großformat wie's bei Dir zu Hause aussieht. Sehr interessant!

Hat noch jemand Poster von der Heimat? Machen wir'n Heimatthread auf!


----------



## juchhu (10. November 2004)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> So eine schöne Schneetour wär schon was feines (schwärm).
> Aber bis zum WE wird die Pracht nicht halten.
> Hält ja nicht mal bis heut Abend.
> 
> ...


Höre ich da leichte Spitzen heraus? Übrigens ist das nur der Blick auf die vier Einstellplätze vor unserem Haus. Den großen Garten habe ich Euch noch vorenthalten. Schließlich wollte ich ja mehr auf meine Schneeräumaktion aufmerksam machen.  

VG Martin

PS:

!0:45 Uhr, es schneit weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GuidoM (10. November 2004)

Beim Thema "Schneebruch" würde ich von Reviererkundungen im Wald absehen oder aber zumindest den Bikehelm mitnehmen    (Dann aber bitte ein Foto)

Gruß Guido


----------



## juchhu (10. November 2004)

GuidoM schrieb:
			
		

> Beim Thema "Schneebruch" würde ich von Reviererkundungen im Wald absehen oder aber zumindest den Bikehelm mitnehmen  (Dann aber bitte ein Foto)
> 
> Gruß Guido


Ich ess' jetzt noch gleich mein zweites Frühstück, zieh' mich outdoorgerecht an, schnapp' mir Hund und Kamera. Dann geht's in den Wald und danach gibt's ein paar Fotos.

VG Martin

PS:

Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrung mit Spikesreifen?


----------



## zippi (10. November 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ich ess' jetzt noch gleich mein zweites Frühstück, zieh' mich outdoorgerecht an, schnapp' mir Hund und Kamera. Dann geht's in den Wald und danach gibt's ein paar Fotos.
> 
> VG Martin
> 
> ...



*Neeeiiiiin! Bitte nicht!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Und jetzt gibt's auch wieder 'n neuen TechTalk!  Haltet Ihn auf. Geht nicht drauf ein.

PS:Wer gut fahren kann, braucht keine Spikes.


----------



## juchhu (10. November 2004)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> *Neeeiiiiin! Bitte nicht!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Und jetzt gibt's auch wieder 'n neuen TechTalk! Haltet Ihn auf. Geht nicht drauf ein.
> 
> PS:Wer gut fahren kann, braucht keine Spikes.


Hab' ich jemals gesagt, dass ich gut fahren kann???

Postet mir, im Zweifelsfall privat. Ich veröffentliche dann Eure E-Mail anonymisiert.  

So, das war's jetzt erstmal. Angezogen bin ich schon , und ab geht's in den Wald.

VG Martin

PS:

Seid froh, dass ich keine Umfrage daraus mache!


----------



## zippi (10. November 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Hab' ich jemals gesagt, dass ich gut fahren kann???



He, ich war in Deinem Fahrtechnikkurs. Jetzt wird mir alles klar!


----------



## GuidoM (10. November 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrung mit Spikesreifen?



*Wozu?*
Ich kenn es nur aus meiner alten Heimat (Feldberg/Taunus mit 860 M üNN)
Hier gab es nach längerer Kältezeit mit Schneefall das Problem, dass die ganzen Rotsocken (Wanderer) den Schnee so platt getreten hatten, dass duch leichtes Tauwetter der Schnee schnell mal zu Eis wurde. Hier wären Spikes angebracht. Allerdings handelte es sich hierbei immer nur um einige Meter in Senken. Der Rest war perfekt fahrbar. Es gibt nichts besseres als auf kaltem festgetretenem (nicht gefrorenem) Schnee zu fahren. Supergriffig!   

Spikes sind total unnötig! 

Gruß Guido

P.S.: In diesen Breiten zwischen 70 und 250 M üNN fällt doch eh nicht viel Schnee!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (10. November 2004)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> He, ich war in Deinem Fahrtechnikkurs. Jetzt wird mir alles klar!


Mir auch!  

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (10. November 2004)

GuidoM schrieb:
			
		

> *Wozu?*
> Ich kenn es nur aus meiner alten Heimat (Feldberg/Taunus mit 860 M üNN)
> Hier gab es nach längerer Kältezeit mit Schneefall das Problem, dass die ganzen Rotsocken (Wanderer) den Schnee so platt getreten hatten, dass duch leichtes Tauwetter der Schnee schnell mal zu Eis wurde. Hier wären Spikes angebracht. Allerdings handelte es sich hierbei immer nur um einige Meter in Senken. Der Rest war perfekt fahrbar. Es gibt nichts besseres als auf kaltem festgetretenem (nicht gefrorenem) Schnee zu fahren. Supergriffig!
> 
> ...


Letzter Satz löst bei mir mehr als nur ein gequältes Schmunzeln aus.

Dieses Jahr hatten wir in der Hardt bis Mitte März noch eine geschlossene Schneedecke. Und soviel Schneeräumen wie ich seit einem Jahr hier in Moitzfeld mußte, hab' ich mein ganzes Leben noch nicht geräumt. 

Also erzähl' mir nicht, hier fiele nicht viel Schnee. 

VG Martin

PS: Klar, in Deinen ehemaligen heimatlichen Höhenlagen sieht das im Winter natürlich schon ganz anders aus. Aber selbst die Einheimischen hier Moitzfeld können sich nicht an soviel Schnee in der Vergangenheit erinnern. 

PPS:

Will noch einer Schneebruchfotos aus der Hardt sehen? Ich frag' mal lieber, bevor ich mich wieder unbeliebt mache.


----------



## JürgenK (10. November 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ............ PPS:
> 
> Will noch einer Schneebruchfotos aus der Hardt sehen? Ich frag' mal lieber, bevor ich mich wieder unbeliebt mache.





Nein.


----------



## juchhu (10. November 2004)

JürgenK schrieb:
			
		

> Nein.


Lieber Jürgen,

ich glaube, Du hast diese rhetorische Frage falsch verstanden?!  

Ich halte es im Leben wie einst Caesar. Hat immer seine Senatoren gefragt, was er machen soll, und Ihnen das Gefühl gegeben, sie seien wichtig und 'gehört', und dann doch das gemacht, was er von Anfang an vor hatte.  

VG Martin

PS:

Netter Versuch mit Deinen klaren 'Nein'!  

PPS:

Hat jemand eine Motorsäge mit mindestens 35-iger Schwert? Wenn ja, kann ich die geliehen bekommen und hat sonst noch einer Lust, Trailpflege in der Hardt zu betreiben? Hülfe, das sieht total  *S c h e i s s e*  in meinem Revier aus.   

Andere Alternative wäre die Perfektionieren der Bunny Hopp Technik. Allerdings sollten dann locker 1 m Sprunghöhe, d.h. Boden bis Unterkante Reifen, erreicht werden können.


----------



## JürgenK (10. November 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> .........PPS:
> 
> Will noch einer Schneebruchfotos aus der Hardt sehen? Ich frag' mal lieber, bevor ich mich wieder unbeliebt mache.




Lieber Martin,

natürlich möchten wir sehr gern möglichst viele Schneebrechfotos   sehen, das ist doch so selbstverständlich, daß du das gar nicht fragen mußt.
Ich jedenfalls freue mich schon sehr.


Jürgen  

PS: Mit dem "NEIN" wollte ich nur ausdrücken, daß wir noch lieber ein Video sehen würden.


----------



## zippi (10. November 2004)

JürgenK schrieb:
			
		

> Lieber Martin,
> 
> natürlich möchten wir sehr gern möglichst viele Schneebrechfotos   sehen, das ist doch so selbstverständlich, daß du das gar nicht fragen mußt.
> Ich jedenfalls freue mich schon sehr.
> ...



*Super Jürgen!!!!! * Genauso hatte ich es auch immer gemeint  

@Martin
Wenn Du'n Förster brauchst, frag doch mal Volker. Der macht aus allem Kleinholz, was seiner Handklappsäge so in den Weg kommt (oh Gott, ich glaub jetzt kommt der Sägen-Thread).


----------



## Enrgy (10. November 2004)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> (oh Gott, ich glaub jetzt kommt der Sägen-Thread).



Genau. Da wir bei dem Wetter eh nicht fahren, laßt uns über Werkzeuge zur Trailpflege diskutieren. Mein Nachbar hat so ein Universalgerät, mit dem man auch Schnee fräsen kann. Und ne Motorsäge. Nur die ist so stumpf, daß ich mit meiner Klappsäge vom Lidl die 10cm-Äste schneller durchgesägt hab...Aber sieht wichtig aus und macht schön Krach!


----------



## Handlampe (10. November 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Genau. Da wir bei dem Wetter eh nicht fahren, laßt uns über Werkzeuge zur Trailpflege diskutieren. Mein Nachbar hat so ein Universalgerät, mit dem man auch Schnee fräsen kann. Und ne Motorsäge.



Ich hab das jetzt richtig verstanden:

Eine schneefräsende Motorsäge   
Klingt gut - Und wenn das jetzt alles noch in die Satteltasche passt und nicht mehr als 150 Gramm wiegt, dann hätt ich auch gern Eins


----------



## Enrgy (10. November 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab das jetzt richtig verstanden:
> 
> Eine schneefräsende Motorsäge
> Klingt gut - Und wenn das jetzt alles noch in die Satteltasche passt und nicht mehr als 150 Gramm wiegt, dann hätt ich auch gern Eins




Hmm, da mußt du was falsch verstanden haben. Beide Geräte sind im Schweizer Offiziersmesser Modell "No Problem" untergebracht. Das Sondermodell "Hassu Probblämm" besitzt noch eine CNC-Fräse und ein WIG-Schweißgerät für die kleinen Rahmenreparaturen zwischendurch.

@ juchhu

Probiers mit deinen komischen Bildern auf denen die ganze Gegend verschimmelt ist, doch mal hier  
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=94467 

Wie sagst du immer so schön? "Jeder Höhenmeter zählt" 
Das gilt dann auch für den Wohnort im Bezug auf Schneeschippen...


----------



## MTB-Kao (11. November 2004)

*offtopic*
für alle lampenbauer hier noch ein link (falls nicht schon bekannt): http://www.schymik.de/Transalp/Lampen/Powerpsycho.htm

*/offtopic*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (11. November 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, da mußt du was falsch verstanden haben. Beide Geräte sind im Schweizer Offiziersmesser Modell "No Problem" untergebracht. Das Sondermodell "Hassu Probblämm" besitzt noch eine CNC-Fräse und ein WIG-Schweißgerät für die kleinen Rahmenreparaturen zwischendurch.


Ich hätte gerne jeweils ein Modell. Gibt's auch zwei Alis oder Emils dazu, die die Dinger bedienen können? Will mir ja schließlich nicht die Hände schmutzig machen. 



			
				Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> @ juchhu
> 
> Probiers mit deinen komischen Bildern auf denen die ganze Gegend verschimmelt ist, doch mal hier
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=94467
> ...


Ich, der keine Kondition und Fahrtechnik besitzt, soll gesagt haben: "Jeder Höhenmeter zählt".  
Das kann wohl nur nach einem anstrengenden Uphill gewesen, wo mindestens kurzfristig die Sauerstoffzufuhr zu meinem Gehirm (hab' ich ein, und wenn ja, wer hilft mir suchen? Könnte ein Umfragethread mehr Erkenntnis bringen?  ) unterbrochen wurde.  

@Enrgy

Lieber Volker,

Du und Deine legendäre 'Aldi-Lidl-Plus'-Spezialhandsäge, das ist lieb mit Deinem Angebot, zumal ich ja weiß, dass Du bei der Trailpflege ein Mann der Tat und nicht des Wortes bist  , aber ich glaube, dass wir bei den Schneebruchmengen schnell an unsere körperliche Leistungsgrenze kommen.

Wir unterhalten uns nicht über zwei, drei größere Äste/Bäume, sonderen sehr wahrscheinlich über eine fette zwei bzw. kleine dreistellige Zahl  . Und über Stammdurchmesser, die nach einer Motorsäge schreien.  

Bei meiner gestrigen kleinen Inspektionsrunde (ca. 3 km nur echte Wander- bzw. Hauptwege) waren alleine rund zwanzig große Äste und kleine bis mittlere Bäume heruntergestürzt.

Um die Wander- und Hauptwege mache ich mir keine Gedanken, da wird das Forstamt schon für Räumung sorgen. Aber bei meinen geliebten Trails siehts düster aus. Schließlich kann man ja auch die Hindernisse als willkommene natürlich Sperre für MTB-ler 'hinnehmen'.  Sprich, da wird sicherlich nichts geräumt werden. 

Also, zweiter Hilfeaufruf: Brauche Motorsäge und Freiwillige. 

VG Martin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (11. November 2004)

@Juchhu

Ich habe mich immer gefragt, was ist nun der Unterschied zwischen der Hardt und dem Wuppertal ? Jetzt habe ich die Erleuchtung bekommen.

Im Wuppertal erledigt sich die Trailbereinigung wie von selbst. Du hörst nichts und plötzlich sind wieder alle Trails befahrbar   

In der Hardt sind die Trails lange nicht befahrbar und die liest endlose Abhandlungen über Motorsägen, Handsägen und irgendwelche Discounter   

Gruß
Hardy

P.S.:

Wenn eine Trailbereinigungsaktion ansteht, bin ich dabei. Ich bestehe wg. dem Winterpokal nur darauf, dass zumindestens die Sägerei als alternative Sportart gewertet wird.


----------



## Enrgy (11. November 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn eine Trailbereinigungsaktion ansteht, bin ich dabei. Ich bestehe wg. dem Winterpokal nur darauf, dass zumindestens die Sägerei als alternative Sportart gewertet wird.



Nix da. Alle Räder werden in einer Reihe auf den Kopf gestellet und einer dreht die ganze Zeit an den Vorderrädern, während der Rest Bäume sägt und Äste schleppt... 

Möönsch Maddin, Kopf hoch, das wird schon werden. Mußt halt bei jedem Spaziergang irgendwas aufräumen, dann sind bis Mitte nächsten Sommers zum ersten Samstags-Halbtagesfahrkurs alle Wege wieder frei...  

Ich hab mich auch erst dieses Jahr daran begeben, im Weg liegende Bäume zu beseitigen und Äste zu sägen, die mich schon mehrere Jahre aufgeregt haben. Und das auch nur, weil ich genügend Tagesfreizeit hatte.


----------



## mikkael (11. November 2004)

Apropos 'Samstag-Halbtageskurs': Ich habe eben die Bike-Lehr-DVD "Besser Biken" angeschaut (natürlich auf der Rolle ). Die Scheibe ist von BIKE-Magazin, dauert ne Stunde und mit Simai, Hermann, Tschugg usw.
Nicht so gut wie Martins Kurse, aber gar nicht so schlecht! 

@WP: Kollektives Ar$chaufreißen lohnt sich wohl, Bergzicken, WBTS usw. geschlagen, Belohnung: vorübergehend Platz 4!


Ich werde wahrscheinlich am Sonntag nicht tomburgen können, Kinder wollen mich als Outdoor-Entertainer bzw -Clown fürs Wochenende anheuern. Gilt so was ..äääh.. als alternativ Sportart? Es dauert doch lang und bringt wenig Punkte, hehe.

Happy Trails!

Mikkael


----------



## juchhu (12. November 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Juchhu
> 
> Ich habe mich immer gefragt, was ist nun der Unterschied zwischen der Hardt und dem Wuppertal ? Jetzt habe ich die Erleuchtung bekommen.
> 
> ...


Gute Taktik, auch Kohl-Taktik genannt, man muss nur genügend lange warten, und das Problem hat sich von selbst erledigt. Ihr habt ja Recht, was soll ich mich aufregen und über mögliche Aufräumtechniken und -aktionen sinnieren. 
Habe sowieso genügend zu arbeiten, also harre ich der Dinge, die da kommen.

In diesem Sinne

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (12. November 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Apropos 'Samstag-Halbtageskurs': Ich habe eben die Bike-Lehr-DVD "Besser Biken" angeschaut (natürlich auf der Rolle ). Die Scheibe ist von BIKE-Magazin, dauert ne Stunde und mit Simai, Hermann, Tschugg usw.
> Nicht so gut wie Martins Kurse, aber gar nicht so schlecht!
> 
> ...
> ...


Danke, das hat mich aus meiner Depression wieder herausgerissen.  

VG Martin


----------



## zippi (12. November 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde wahrscheinlich am Sonntag nicht tomburgen können, Kinder wollen mich als Outdoor-Entertainer bzw -Clown fürs Wochenende anheuern. Gilt so was ..äääh.. als alternativ Sportart? Es dauert doch lang und bringt wenig Punkte, hehe.
> 
> Happy Trails!
> 
> Mikkael




Vergiß es! Habe ich letzten Sonntag doch auch schon mit Babyschwimmen versucht.   Da bin ich doch von einem an dieser Stelle nicht genannten Teammitglied verhämt worden.


----------



## FranG (12. November 2004)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Vergiß es! Habe ich letzten Sonntag doch auch schon mit Babyschwimmen versucht.   Da bin ich doch von einem an dieser Stelle nicht genannten Teammitglied verhämt worden.



Wie ist eigentlich St. Martinsumzug mit Kindern zu werten?  

Frank


----------



## on any sunday (12. November 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde wahrscheinlich am Sonntag nicht tomburgen können, Kinder wollen mich als Outdoor-Entertainer bzw -Clown fürs Wochenende anheuern.
> Mikkael



Das bist du doch jedes Wochenende.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zippi (12. November 2004)

FranG schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ist eigentlich St. Martinsumzug mit Kindern zu werten?
> 
> Frank



Oh, das ist klasse! Da ich schon auf zwei Zügen war und heute noch zu einem weiteren muß, hätte ich als alternative Sportart schon 6 Punkte!!! Wenn ich die halben Stunden dann noch auf mehrere Tage verteile, wärens schon 12 Punkte. Das könnte man auch mit Feuerholz für den Scheiterhaufen, ähhh....... das Martinsfeuer (hat jetzt nichts mit juchhu zu tun   Das Kinder dem juchhu beim Umzug zusehen, ist auch nicht so komisch), sägen verbinden.


----------



## juchhu (12. November 2004)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Oh, das ist klasse! Da ich schon auf zwei Zügen war und heute noch zu einem weiteren muß, hätte ich als alternative Sportart schon 6 Punkte!!! Wenn ich die halben Stunden dann noch auf mehrere Tage verteile, wärens schon 12 Punkte. Das könnte man auch mit Feuerholz für den Scheiterhaufen, ähhh....... das Martinsfeuer (hat jetzt nichts mit juchhu zu tun  Das Kinder dem juchhu beim Umzug zusehen, ist auch nicht so komisch), sägen verbinden.


Wer den Schaden hat, braucht für den Spott nicht zu sorgen.  

Bei meiner heutigen ersten Inspektionsrunde habe ich per GPS schonmal die einzelnen Schneebruchstellen gespeichert, sofern ich die kleineren Äste nicht bei Seite ziehen konnte. Auf 6 km Länge sind 21 größere Äste bzw. Bäume heruntergefallen.  Bezogen auf alle Wege bzw. Singletrails sind das gerade ca. 10%, die ich erfasst habe. Am schlimmsten sind allerdings die Hauptwege betroffen, da wird wohl das Forstamt tätig werden. 

Ich warte jetzt erstmal die restlichen Herbst- und Winterstürme ab und werde dann aus den zahlreichen Angeboten von tatkräftiger Hilfe und ausleihbaren Motorsägen eine kleine Trailpflegearmee aufstellen, allerdings erst in 2005.

Sollte ich dazu wider Erwarten keine Lust zu haben, werde ich die Trailpflege als wesentlichen Übungsteil des ersten Samstag(halb)tageskurs für Fahr-(und Trailpflege)technik im neuen Jahr integrieren.

Da die ganzen Singletrails matschtechnisch sowieso alle abgesoffen sind und damit weitesgehend unfahrbar sind (sofern man sie nicht noch weiter verschlechtern bzw. zerstören will), werde ich mir jetzt erstmal ein Ergometer kaufen und regelmäßig Indoor üben sowie gelegentlich mal eine Outdoor-Tour machen.

VG Martin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (12. November 2004)

@Juchhu

Dann verabschiede ich mich mal innerlich von den Singletrails. Aber was soll's, als bekennender Waldautobahnenliebhaber stört mich das ohnehin nicht. Ich kann also jetzt entsprechende Touren ausschreiben, ohne mich Anfeindungen aussetzen zu müssen   

In dem Zusammenhang werde ich heute Abend mit zwei Freundinnen den Stadtwald antesten. Die Armen haben bis zuletzt gehofft, dass es regnet. Aber jetzt sind sie fällig   

Ich werde Axt und Säge schon einmal bereit legen. Damit wäre ich dann für eine Trailbereinigungsaktion gut gerüstet. Glühwein werde ich natürlich als Motivator auch mitbringen   

@Team "Feierabendbiker"

Das sieht doch richtig gut aus. Ich bin begeistert   

Heute habe ich übrigens meine Schuhheizung bekommen. Winter, Du kannst kommen   

Ich überlege die ganze Zeit, wie ich es rechtfertigen kann, mein MTB mit in den Skiurlaub zu nehmen   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## mikkael (12. November 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Das bist du doch jedes Wochenende.


Jau, eben..  

Weiter so, dann erscheine ich morgen tatsächlich pünktlich um 13.00 Uhr zu deiner Wuppershow! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## Manni (12. November 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Juchhu
> 
> In dem Zusammenhang werde ich heute Abend mit zwei Freundinnen den Stadtwald antesten. Die Armen haben bis zuletzt gehofft, dass es regnet. Aber jetzt sind sie fällig
> 
> ...



Ja leider regnets jetzt auch  
Da scheint den ganzen Tag die Sonne und wenn man abends nach hause kommt um noch schnell ne Runde zu fahren wird man naß.
Mh hoffentlich ist das Wochenende einigermaßen trocken. 

Aber dann kann ich endlich meine homepage weitermachen. 
Wenn irgendwer noch gute Photos von Touren hat, z.B. die Neandertal Runde oder sonstige Feierabendrunden und dann noch Lust hat die per Email zu verschicken, dann bitte melden.
Email: Manfred.Marik<at>gmx.de

Das mit der Teamwertung ist wirklich klasse das wir so weit oben stehen. Also plant mal schön euer Trainingslager, dann wirds auch was mit nem Podiumsplatz  

Gruß Manni


----------



## zippi (12. November 2004)

@mikkael
Du wechselst Dein Profilbild wie andere die Unterhose. Ich denk schon, da ist ein neuer und dann...............mikkael!

Obwohl, das Bild davor hatte mehr Dynamik. Auf dem neuen siehst Du irgendwie geplättet aus. Oder bist Du das gar nicht? Wie beim ersten. wer einmal lügt, dem glaubt man nicht und ............Aber es kommt ja nur auf die Landschaft im Hintergrund an......... 

Meine Tochter guckt mir gerade über die Schulter (Metapher) Sie wollte unbedingt mal das Smiley mit den Herzen sehen. Also hier ist's. Pour Nina  Oh je, sie will welche, die sich bewegen, stöhn. "Also Nina, such Dir welche aus." Ich geh weiter Klo putzen, Betten machen, Boden schrubben............................"     :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (12. November 2004)

Wie wärs mit denen hier


----------



## mikkael (12. November 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wärs mit denen hier



No comment! ich gehe punkten! ...


----------



## zippi (12. November 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wärs mit denen hier



"Papa, was machen die Bananen da?"
"Turnen mein Schatz, das ist ein Sportler-Forum"

Hoffentlich sieht das nicht die Forum-Polizei! Sonst müssen wir uns demnächst alle neu anmelden.


----------



## zippi (13. November 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Team "Feierabendbiker"
> Das sieht doch richtig gut aus. Ich bin begeistert



Damit bist Du aber noch nicht zufrieden, oder?



			
				hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Ich überlege die ganze Zeit, wie ich es rechtfertigen kann, mein MTB mit in den Skiurlaub zu nehmen
> 
> Gruß
> Hardy



Beim Einladen der Skier vergißt Du sie hinter dem Auto auf dem Boden! Als Du rückwärts gesetzt bist, ist es dann passiert...............
"Schade, die guten Skier! Ärgerlich, dann muß ich ja schon wieder das MTB mitnehmen."


----------



## hardy_aus_k (13. November 2004)

@Zippi

Ich mache mir mehr Gedanken, wie ich alles transportiert bekommen: MTB, Alpinski, Tourenski, Langlaufski, Rennrad, Ergometer und Crosstrainer   

Natürlich bin ich offiziell nicht zufrieden. Realistisch gesehen, wäre Top5 schon eine gute Sache. Wenn Du Dir die besserplazierten Teams anschaust, gibt es dort einfach immer einen richtig Verrückten, der die Sache hochzieht.

@Feierabendbiker

Mir hat es eben die Tränen in die Augen getrieben*, als ich gesehen habe, das *Engry * sich bei der Tomburg-Tour abgemeldet hat. Wenn *Mikkael* nun auch nicht kann, dann steht es 1:4 gegen uns am Sonntag. Freunde, ich kann unmöglich die Tour dann viermal fahren. Ich bin froh wenn ich ankomme.

Gruß
Hardy

* natürlich Tränen der Wut


----------



## Enrgy (13. November 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Mir hat es eben die Tränen in die Augen getrieben*, als ich gesehen habe, das *Engry * sich bei der Tomburg-Tour abgemeldet hat. Wenn *Mikkael* nun auch nicht kann, dann steht es 1:4 gegen uns am Sonntag. Freunde, ich kann unmöglich die Tour dann viermal fahren. Ich bin froh wenn ich ankomme.
> 
> Gruß
> Hardy
> ...



Ruhig Brauner! Das heißt ja nicht, daß ich garnicht fahre! Evtl. 3-4h langsam am Rhein auf und ab, gibt doch auch gute Punkte!


----------



## zippi (13. November 2004)

Genau Hardy, wer sagt denn, dass hier keiner fährt! Mach Dich doch nicht verrückt!

Hier meine Taktik, damit Du nicht den Kopf hängen läßt:

Wir müssen die anderen Teams mit unserer mittelmäßigen Platzierung erst mal etwas einlullen!   Denk dran, es läuft noch bis März! Eine lange Zeit also noch! Kurz vor Ende schlagen wir zu.   Das wird die Riesenüberraschung. Glaub mir. Wenn Du jetzt immer nur Druck machst, machen die auch Druck. Das hälst Du * nicht durch!

Also: Cool Runnings!  

Und denk doch auch mal so: Wenn Du Dich nur mit den Vielfahrern zusammengetan hättest, wär's doch kein Kitzel. Der erste Platz wär dann doch so gut wie sicher. Langweilig!

*mit dieser Teambesetzung   

Greez Dirk


----------



## zippi (13. November 2004)

Na also: Platz 4


----------



## hardy_aus_k (13. November 2004)

@Zippi

      

Nur unter uns, warst Du wieder mit Deiner Tochter beim Babyschwimmen   

Ich habe mir dann doch bei H&S Winterschuhe gekauft. Da bin ich mal gespannt, ob ich damit meine Probleme gelöst habe. Wenn nicht, kommt dann eben die Schuhheizung zum Einsatz.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## mikkael (13. November 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Ruhig Brauner! Das heißt ja nicht, daß ich garnicht fahre! Evtl. 3-4h langsam am Rhein auf und ab, gibt doch auch gute Punkte!


Lass Dir Zeit, Volker.. Keine Hektik, nicht überstürzen.    

VG Mikkael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (13. November 2004)

@hardy
Auch ich werde Dich enttäuschen, Hardy! Ich bin morgen bei der Tomburger Runde doch nicht dabei. Es sind z.Z. 18 Biker eingetragen; da Platten, dort Kette, mit mindestens einer Stunde Fahrzeit bin ich für eine netto 3-stündige Runde fast den ganzen Tag unterwegs.

Anstatt dessen werde ich hier im Feierabendbikerland bleiben und wahrscheinlich vormittags gemütlich wuppern. Gepunktet habe ich schon genug fürs Wochenende! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## Juppidoo (13. November 2004)

N`abend Hardy,

es ist zwar morgen keiner vom Team dabei, aber ich komme mit und wir können ja zu zweit den Schnitt etwas versauen.  

Bis morgen

Jürgen  

PS: So oft wie Zippi schon mit seiner Tochter schwimmen war ist es bestimmt kein Babyschwimmen mehr mit Seepferdchen oder silberner Seerose, sondern eher die Prüfung zum Rettungsschwimmer in der Wupper.


----------



## Enrgy (13. November 2004)

Juppidoo schrieb:
			
		

> ... wir können ja zu zweit den Schnitt etwas versauen.



Genau! Partisanenkampf im "Feindesland"! Ihr habt einfach ein paar vorgetäuschte Platten mit 15-20min Pause jeweils, dann wird die Tour wegen einbrechender Dunkelheit abgekürzt und die reine Fahrzeit beträgt max. 90min!

Wir hier dagegen fahren 4h ununterbrochen äußerst gemütlich am Rhein zwischen Leverkusen und Monheim hin und her, statt Pausen wird das Rad geschoben, was dann zwar den Schnitt senkt, aber die "Zeit in Bewegung" steigen läßt...  

@ zippi

Cool Runnings wäre auch ein guter Teamname gewesen. Noch besser war aber die Idee mit "Die Betrüger"...


----------



## hardy_aus_k (14. November 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

erst einmal vielen Dank für die aufmunternden Worte. Ich habe dann eben erst einmal meinen Ersatzschlauch ausgepackt und meine Pumpe gegen eine defekte Pumpe ausgetauscht. 

Ich werde mich natürlich auch verspätet zum Treffpunkt kommen. Das ich meinen Schlüssel für den Dachträger suchen muss, versteht sich von selbst. Auch das ich mich vor Ort umziehen werde.   

Da dann auch noch dazu kommt, dass ich mich nicht richtig fit fühle, sollte damit die besten Vorraussetzungen bestehen, die Tomburger mächtig einzubremsen. 

Naja, ich sehe mich dann auch eher als Frühstarter in Sachen Winterpokal. Aber es gibt mir ein gutes Gefühl, dass meine Teamkollegen ihre wahre Stärke erst ab -10 Grad zeigen werden. Ich werde dann an Euch denken   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## zippi (14. November 2004)

*******, keine ordentlichen Punkte gemacht dieses WE!  

Ich war wirklich wieder schwimmen. Stimmt! Mit Töchterchen. Und es geht tatsächlich erstmal auf's Seepferdchen. Gut geraten, Jürgen. Den Rettungsschwimmer spiel ich die ganze Zeit.   

Aber Punkte trag ich dafür nicht ein, Hardy. Obwohl, wo ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen Schwimmen mit Kindern und Fahrradfahren mit .......?

Sorry Volker, ich mußte Dich heute hängen lassen. Die Juristenkarriere läßt erst wieder nächstes WE Aktivitäten zu. Aber es war ja super Wetter.


----------



## zippi (14. November 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Zippi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vielleicht kannst Du nen Radiator an den Akku Deiner Mirage anklemmen.

Was hast Du denn für Schuhe. Ich liebäugle da mit Shimano sh-w101!


----------



## Manni (14. November 2004)

Also ich benutze Windstopper-Socken. Die sind aus dem selben Material wie die Winterjacken. Halten super warm. Naße Füße kriegt man aber trotzdem.
Wo steckt man bei der Schuhheitzung eigentlich den Akku hin? 


Gruß Manni


----------



## kitesun (14. November 2004)

Hallo alle Feierabendbiker,

muß mal meinen Ärger loswerden.

War heute in Rösrath am Lüderich biken. Alle paar Meter liegen nach dem Schneefall letzter Woche Baumstämme rum, teilweise kommt man nur unter sehr erschwerten Bedingungen vorbei. Und wenn man über die Bäume fährt, hat man das Zeug im Schaltwerk, bei mir zweimal. Resümee: Schaltauge und Schaltwerk hinüber  

Also der Tipp: das Gebiet in den nächsten Wochen meiden

Aber ich denke, es sieht in vielen Gegenden so aus.

Frank


----------



## Enrgy (14. November 2004)

War heut auf der Tierheim-Denkmal-Trecker-Runde Richtung Glüder und Müngsten unterwegs.
Also in den Wupperbergen gehts eigentlich ganz gut. Hier und da liegen ein paar Äste rum, für die man aber werde Hand- oder gar Motorsäge braucht, um sie wegzubekommen. Selbst das Drüberfahren ist kein Problem. Nur 1x hab ich mich von meinem Trailcleaning-Trieb leiten lassen und bin abgestiegen (bergauf natürlich  ) und hab die paar Äste den Hang runtergeschoben. Alles in allem hatten wir hier wohl noch Glück.
Die extra angelegten Astbarrieren auf den Breibergtrails im 7GB sind weitaus schlimmer und nerviger!

Gruß enrgy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni (14. November 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> War heut auf der Tierheim-Denkmal-Trecker-Runde Richtung Glüder und Müngsten unterwegs.
> Also in den Wupperbergen gehts eigentlich ganz gut. Hier und da liegen ein paar Äste rum, für die man aber werde Hand- oder gar Motorsäge braucht, um sie wegzubekommen. Selbst das Drüberfahren ist kein Problem. Nur 1x hab ich mich von meinem Trailcleaning-Trieb leiten lassen und bin abgestiegen (bergauf natürlich  ) und hab die paar Äste den Hang runtergeschoben. Alles in allem hatten wir hier wohl noch Glück.
> Die extra angelegten Astbarrieren auf den Breibergtrails im 7GB sind weitaus schlimmer und nerviger!
> 
> Gruß enrgy



Stimmt, war selber am Donnerstag unterwegs und hab auch keine Probleme gehabt. Teilweise waren auf den breiteren Wanderwegen auch noch Späne zusehen, scheinbar wurden die Bäume direkt am Mittwoch entsorgt.


----------



## Enrgy (14. November 2004)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Teilweise waren auf den breiteren Wanderwegen auch noch Späne zusehen, scheinbar wurden die Bäume direkt am Mittwoch entsorgt.



Jou, ist mir auch aufgefallen.


----------



## mikkael (14. November 2004)

Wie angekündigt, war ich auch in den Wupperbergen unterwegs. Es war kein Dienst nach WP-Vorschrift, habe spontan eine 'Grand-Mega-Wupperrunde' gedreht: Erkrath-Wiescheid-Wipperaue-Burg-Müngsten-Cronenberg-Gräfrath-Gruiten-Neanderthal-Hochdahl-Heim. Es war nass, aber wirklich schön, vor allem dann wenn die Abendsonne rauskam. Ich hätte nie gedacht, daß ich für eine 'verlängerte' Vormittagsrunde am Schluss doch noch die Beleuchtung brauchen würde. 

Am Schluss waren es 84 km und 1680 HM..

Hier einige Bilder aus der heutigen Runde
darunter die Müngstener-Brücke aus einer ungewohnten Perspektive








Wie Volker sagte, bis nach Burg war es verhältnismäßig sauber auf den Trails (obwohl gleich nach 'BMX', bin ich voll in den runtergefallenen Baum.. ), danach aber war es Schluss mit lustig. Trotzdem war es eine herrliche Sonntags-Runde, _und ich bin platt!_

Nördlich von der Müngstener Brücke bis nach Vohwinkel gibt es viele schöne Trails, eventuell auch mit Neanderthal zu kombinieren. Ein gutes Gebiet für die künftigen Erkundungstouren. 

VG Mikkael


----------



## Ploughman (14. November 2004)

Hi Folks!

So, jetzt hat ja wohl jeder seine Wunden vom WE geleckt und wenn ihr dann morgen relaxed habt, geht's spätestens am Mittwoch wieder an's Punkten  .

Ausser Hardy hat sich aber noch kein Schw... angemeldet  !!!

@Hardy: hoffe deswegen nicht auf Gnade, ich habe nicht das grosse Herz   von Uwe  ! Andererseits werden wir den Schlamm zu meiden versuchen.

@all: weiß nicht, was euch abhält  . Auch die letzte Ville-Tour bekam von kompetenter Stelle gute Bewertungen  . Gönnt eurer Pumpe doch auch mal was Spaß...Es soll am Mittwoch ja recht mild werden (die Hoffnung stirbt bekanntlich zum Schluß). Gute Gelegenheit also, was Strecke zu machen. Ach ja, den Umtrunk jibbet am Ende.

Ciao
Ploughman


----------



## mikkael (14. November 2004)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> Ausser Hardy hat sich aber noch kein Schw... angemeldet  !!!


Hallo Dieter,
Ville (und alles andere südlich, südwestlich von Kölle und alles über AK Köln-Ost) bleiben für mich im 'nach der Arbeit-nicht-erreichbaren' Bereich. Ich verfolge die Sache seit einigen Tagen, würde gerne, kann aber nicht! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## Ploughman (14. November 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Dieter,
> Ville (und alles andere südlich, südwestlich von Kölle und alles über AK Köln-Ost) bleiben für mich im 'nach der Arbeit-nicht-erreichbaren' Bereich. Ich verfolge die Sache seit einigen Tagen, würde gerne, kann aber nicht!
> 
> VG Mikkael


Hallo Mikkael, @all

So ernstgemeint sind meine tadelnden Worte natürlich nicht gemeint. Mir ist schon klar, dass die Anreise aus der Kante Langenfeld/Solingen nicht gerade verlockend ist  , insbesondere, da zu der entsprechenden Uhrzeit sich Teile der A1 gerne in einen Parkplatz verwandeln. Habe auch mal vier Jahre in D-Hellerhof (südlich Garrath) gewohnt...). Meine persönliche Faustformel  : (Anreise + Abreise) <= zuerwartendeFahrzeit/2. Nun, das kann jeder für sich variieren, ist denke, ist aber ein ganz guter Anhaltspunkt. Somit gehört alles Linksrheinische im Kölschen Dunstkreis zum näheren Opferkreis  

Ciao
Diedda


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spiridon64 (14. November 2004)

@Ploughman:

Ich würde ja gerne mal unter der Woche im Dunkeln die Ville unsicher machen. Geht aber zur Zeit nicht, da ich unter der Woche bei den Bajuwaren bin   , vielleicht ab Januar.
Habe aber Heute eine 50km-Runde von zu Hause in die Ville unternommen. Dabei habe ich Deine Trails von vergangener Woche wiedergefunden.
War echt gut.

Gruss

Christoph


----------



## zippi (15. November 2004)

@mikkael
Schöne Leistung! Meine Anerkennung!

Ich dachte, Du hättest gestern Familiendienst?


----------



## mikkael (15. November 2004)

Hallo Jungs,

er wird nicht weniger: der *WP-Druck!*
Derweil sorgt *hardy* für eine prächtige Stimmung zwischen uns und den Tomburgern! 

Tja, so lange *hardy* unsere T-Burger-Freunde weiter mit '0815-Schlammschlachten', bunten Viehern und vorgetäuschten Schwächeanfällen aufhält, während ich mich fast zu Tode quäle, geht das noch gut!  Dabei punktet er auch kräftig mit und nimmt mögliche 'Rufschäden' selbstopferisch im Kauf!  

Sollten sich unsere tomburgerlichen Beziehungen noch weiter erhitzen, wird nicht nur der Ergometer für *enrgy* unverzüglich genehmigt, sondern heuern wir dazu unseren *Opa-Sunday* als Meister-Trainer für ihn an: Er sorgt für gemütliches Tempo, gute Stimmung und mehr Stunden auf'm Sattel, das aber natürlich nicht auf Stundenbasis!  

Schlachtrufe wie aus dem Film 'Godfahter': _"Going to the Matresses!"_ eben..
Hmmm, ich dachte der Winter wäre kalt!

VG Mikkael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (15. November 2004)

@Mikkael

Ich musste doch unsere Freunde von der Tomburg ein wenig einheizen. Wir suchen Gegner und keine Opfer !

Außerdem ging es mir total auf die Nerven, wenn ich mich durch das halbe Forum klicken muss, um die Plazierung der Tomburger herauszufinden    

Deshalb habe ich mit Freude zur Kenntnis genommen, dass sie nun unter den Top10 zu finden sind   

Mein Ruf als Mountainbiker ist nun echt versaut   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Handlampe (15. November 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Mikkael
> 
> Ich musste doch unsere Freunde von der Tomburg ein wenig einheizen. Wir suchen Gegner und keine Opfer !
> 
> Außerdem ging es mir total auf die Nerven, wenn ich mich durch das halbe Forum klicken muss, um die Plazierung der Tomburger herauszufinden



*ACHTUNG: Feind hört mit *


----------



## hardy_aus_k (15. November 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> ACHTUNG: Feind hört mit



Wenn dem nicht so wäre, würde die ganze Sache doch nur halb soviel Spaß machen   

@Feierabendbiker & Friends

Bekommen wir eigentlich am Wochenende eine gemeinsame Runde hin ? Ich muss aber direkt einschränken, dass am Samstag nicht günstig wäre, da ich am Abend ein wichtiges Tischtennisspiel habe.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Enrgy (15. November 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> ...Bekommen wir eigentlich am Wochenende eine gemeinsame Runde hin ?...



Wetter sieht ja laut Bericht alles andere als trocken (von oben!) aus. Sonntag wäre mir persönlich erstmal auch lieber.


----------



## zippi (15. November 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn dem nicht so wäre, würde die ganze Sache doch nur halb soviel Spaß machen
> 
> @Feierabendbiker & Friends
> 
> ...



Kann ein Tischtennisspiel wichtig sein?

Was hast Du nu für Schuhe gekauft? Schon auf Wintertauglichkeit geprüft?


----------



## Manni (15. November 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn dem nicht so wäre, würde die ganze Sache doch nur halb soviel Spaß machen
> 
> @Feierabendbiker & Friends
> 
> ...



Sonntag kann ich nicht, aber ich muß sowieso erstmal was aufholen bevor ich mit der Elite fahre  

Verrat mir mal bitte welches Garmin du hast und ob die Topo-Karten was taugen. Eigene Karten kann man ja leider nicht anzeigen lassen. Bisher gefällt mir das Etrex Legend am Besten. Hast du im Wald Probleme mit den Sateliten?

Gruß Manni


----------



## Juppidoo (15. November 2004)

Verdammte Schei$e  

jetzt habe ich 2mal nacheinander eine Abhandlung geschrieben und beidemale ist sie verschwunden. Ich versuche es morgen nochmal, bevor ich den Laptop kille.

Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juppidoo (15. November 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn dem nicht so wäre, würde die ganze Sache doch nur halb soviel Spaß machen
> 
> @Feierabendbiker & Friends
> 
> ...



Gehöre zwar nicht zum Team, lasse mich aber wie immer nicht abschütteln, wo habt ihr denn gedacht, Wupperberge, Neandertal oder ???

Apropos abschütteln, ich hab mich auch am Sonntag nicht abschütteln lassen und die TTler haben nett oben auf mich gewartet, das hat euch sicherlich einige Minuten gebracht.   In der Endabrechnung zählt vielleicht jeder Punkt. Man ist ja doch Lokalpatriot.  

Euer bester Fahrer war aber sicherlich Uwes Bruder, der hat jedem TTler durch seine Reparaturen bestimmt 60 Minuten Fahrzeit abgenommen.  

Da ich teamlos bin biete ich mich schon jetzt als Diplomat zwischen den Lagern an, wenn in einigen Wochen das Tischtuch zwischen euch und dem Team Tomburg hoffnungslos zerschnitten ist  

Jürgen


----------



## zippi (16. November 2004)

Juppidoo schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich teamlos bin biete ich mich schon jetzt als Diplomat zwischen den Lagern an, wenn in einigen Wochen das Tischtuch zwischen euch und dem Team Tomburg hoffnungslos zerschnitten ist
> 
> Jürgen



Nicht als Diplomat, als Maulwurf wirst Du eingesetzt!

Bei der nächsten Gelegenheit könntest Du ja dann die TTler auch zu einem zünftigen Gelage während der Pause einladen, oder Kolibakterien in die Trinkflaschen..............


----------



## hardy_aus_k (16. November 2004)

@Zippi

Wie bereits gepostet, habe ich mir die Shimano-Winterschuhe gekauft. Nach  dem Härtetest am Wochenende bekommen sie von mir eine positive Wertung. 

Feuchtigkeit ist trotz der Nässe auf den Wegen nicht eingedrungen. Aber ich will nicht verschweigen, dass ich nach fünf, sechs Stunden Biken dann doch kalte Füße hatte. Aber es war auf jeden Fall wesentlich angenehmer als mit normalen Schuhen.

Ein Schwachpunkt ist vielleicht im Einstiegsbereich zu sehen. Ich bin mir da nicht sicher, ob dort nicht Wasser eindringen kann, wenn Du mal in eine Pfütze tritts.

@Manni

Ich habe mir auch das Legend gekauft. Das lag auch daran, dass ich es zusammen mit Mapsource Metroguide V6 für 210  bei eBay ersteigert habe. 

Grund für das Legend war, dass ich es beim Motorradfahren einsetze und deshalb die Kartenfunktion benötige. Nach den ersten Erfahrungen frage ich mich, ob Du beim Einsatz der topographischen Karten auf dem Display überhaupt noch etwas erkennst. Das würde ich mir auf jeden Fall vorher anschauen, bevor Du Dir ein Gerät kaufst. Auch solltest Du beachten, dass Du auf die Mapsource-Karten von Garmin angewiesen bist.

Das nächste Problem ist der etwas klein geratene Speicher. Wenn ich Metroguide V6 einsetze, bekomme ich bei Motorradtouren schon fast Probleme, die nötigen Gebiete einzuspeichern. Ich habe mir deshalb Mapsource Roads & Recreation V3 Germany gekauft. Dort sind jedoch in ländlichen Gegenden sehr wenig Wege enthalten.

Mit dem Emfpang kann ich bestätigen. In Wälder wird es kritisch. Dort habe ich dann schon öfters keinen Empfang gehabt. Es hängt aber auch ein wenig vom Wetter ab. Aber da kannst Du *Juchhu * fragen, der ist dort ausgewiesener Spezialist.

@Juppido

Einfach den Text in den Zwischenspeicher nehmen, bevor Du ihn postest. So mache ich das zumindestens.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## mikkael (16. November 2004)

Die schlechte Nachricht: Ich bin erkältet. 
Die noch schlechtere Nachricht: Wettermäßig schaut die gesamte Woche absolut beschi%$en aus. 

Daher wird das Fahren am Wochenende für mich eine kurzfristige, spontane Angelegenheit werden: So bald es trocken wird, (und Kräutertee, Gelomyrtol usw wirken) einfach los!

@Winterschuhe
Ich habe mir die neuen, angeblich wasserdichten Neoprenschuche von Northwave bestellt. Ich kann jetzt dazu nichts sagen, da sind noch nicht da sind. Bei dem Wetter werden sie jedoch sofort eingesetzt und ausgiebig getestet.

@Manni
ich habe den Garmin 60CS, wahlweise mit Topo Deutschland Nord (fast immer drauf) und Mapsource Europa (nur Autorouting, habe ich sehr wenig benutzt). Das Gerät ist sehr robust, hat bisher alles ausgehalten, ist sehr vielseitig (viele Karten), hat viel Speicher und eine super Software, aber leider teuer und etwas größer als eTrex. Ausserdem, um das Gerät mit MagipMaps oder TOP50 benutzen zu können, brauchst du ein serielles Kabel zusätzlich (weil diese Software, vor allem GPS-Trans USB noch nicht unterstützen). Batterieverbrauch ist absolut vorbildlich (ohne Hintergrundbeleuchtung), mit voll geladenenen 2 x 2200er Akkus um die 30+ Stunden Betrieb ist möglich!

VG Mikkael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (16. November 2004)

@Mikkael

Du hättest Manni auch mitteilen sollen, was Du insgesamt für die komplette Ausrüstung gezahlt hast   

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Du mit 1000  für die sicherlich optimale Lösung nicht hingekommen bist. Wenn ich heute die freie Wahl hätte, würde ich mich wg. der Größe trotzdem für das Vista C entscheiden, wobei ich davon ausgehe, dass das Vista C auch die Antenne des 60 CS hat.

Die Erkältung ist natürlich wg. der aktuellen Geschehnisse im Winterpokal eine Katastrophe. Dass es Dir dabei schlecht geht, ist natürlich unangenehm aber aus meiner Sicht verkraftbar. Ich verordne deshalb Bettruhe und dann sofortige Genesung !

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Ploughman (16. November 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Die Erkältung ist natürlich wg. der aktuellen Geschehnisse im Winterpokal eine Katastrophe. Dass es Dir dabei schlecht geht, ist natürlich unangenehm aber aus meiner Sicht verkraftbar. Ich verordne deshalb Bettruhe und dann sofortige Genesung !
> 
> Gruß
> Hardy


@Hardy

Wenn ich mir die Meldungen für den Nightride morgen anschaue, scheint ja ausser dir nicht nur eure Truppe mit Fieber im Bettchen zu liegen    .

Welchen Shimano-Schuh hast du dir gekauft, den SH058  ?

Ciao
Ploughman


----------



## hardy_aus_k (16. November 2004)

@Ploughman

Frage mich nicht nach der Typenbezeichnung, aber bei Shimano gibt es nur einen Winterschuh. Du kannst ihn Dir am Mittwoch anschauen.

Bei uns im Team "Feierabendbiker" gibt es wirklich die ersten Abnutzungserscheinungen. *Mikkael* als unser bestes Pferd im Stall schwächelt, *Enrgy* ist unser Joker, der erst zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt eingesetzt wird, *Manni* muss studieren, *Zippis* Schwimmübungen mit seiner Tochter zur Erlangung des Seepferdchen zählen nicht für den Winterpokal und mit geht es auch ganz schlecht.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## RICO (16. November 2004)

kleiner GPS Tip:
MagipMaps oder TOP50 und USB funktioniert über GarFile gut!
Wir haben letztens mal einen Color Vista mit meinem alten Legend verglichen wobei der neue etwas besseren Empfang bei schlechten Bedingungen hat. Der 60er dürfte mit der Stummelantenne noch etwas besser sein. Allerdings find ich den schon ziemlichen overkill zum biken.
RICO


----------



## JürgenK (16. November 2004)

Hallo Hardy,

welcher Zwischenspeicher?


Gruß Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (16. November 2004)

@Juppido

Ich meine die Windows-Funktion "Kopieren/Einfügen": "Strg Eingf" oder "Strg C" und dann "Shift Einfg oder Strg V"

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## JürgenK (16. November 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Juppido
> 
> Ich meine die Windows-Funktion "Kopieren/Einfügen": "Strg Eingf" oder "Strg C" und dann "Shift Einfg oder Strg V"
> 
> ...




Ach so, daß ist ja wirklich eine gute Idee, hätte auch von mir sein können, oder?


Bis denn


----------



## hardy_aus_k (16. November 2004)

@JürgenK

Ich habe nur das ausgesprochen, was Du gedacht hast.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## zippi (16. November 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Ploughman
> 
> Frage mich nicht nach der Typenbezeichnung, aber bei Shimano gibt es nur einen Winterschuh. Du kannst ihn Dir am Mittwoch anschauen.
> 
> ...




Moment!!!!!
Immerhin gebe ich jeden zweiten Werktag abendlich 5Points dazu! Kleinvieh macht auch Mist!

Mikkael hat wahrscheinlich prompt für seine longtravel-Tour am WE die Quittung bekommen.
Die Temperaturen sind eben nicht zu unterschätzen. Bei langer Fahrzeit kühlt der Körper schnell aus. Da muß man sich langsam dran gewöhnen und das Immunsystem trainieren. Aber Achtung: gut genesen muß man dann schon, sonst gibt's noch ne Herzmuskelentzündung hinterher und dann ist endgültig Schicht.

Der Shimano Winterschuh müßte sh-w101 heißen und ist ab 89, meist jedoch 99 (uPE 119) im Internet zu bekommen.


----------



## mikkael (16. November 2004)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Mikkael hat wahrscheinlich prompt für seine longtravel-Tour am WE die Quittung bekommen.
> Die Temperaturen sind eben nicht zu unterschätzen. Bei langer Fahrzeit kühlt der Körper schnell aus. Da muß man sich langsam dran gewöhnen und das Immunsystem trainieren. Aber Achtung: gut genesen muß man dann schon, sonst gibt's noch ne Herzmuskelentzündung hinterher und dann ist endgültig Schicht.


Hast wahrscheinlich Recht, Zippi! 
Meistens schleppen jedoch die Kleinen aus der Schule was mit.. Tja, so oder so, das aktuelle Wetter bleibt tückisch, aber keine Sorge: ich komme schnell wieder auf die Beinen!

Wir sollen uns, unabhängig von dem aktuellen Punktestand, auf die eigene Leistung konzentrieren, jeder hat Salz in der Suppe. Wir wollen hier nicht delgadosieren, aber auch nicht faul rumtomburgen.   

VG Mikkael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (17. November 2004)

Zippi schrieb:
			
		

> ... Moment!!!!! Immerhin gebe ich jeden zweiten Werktag abendlich 5Points dazu! Kleinvieh macht auch Mist! ...



Das habe ich auch schon gemerkt. Du agierst eher im Stillen und Verborgenen. Mühsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen, aber es ernährt sich   

Es ist gut zu wissen, dass es Teammitglieder gibt, die regelmäßig Punkte bringen. Außerdem wird es sicherlich auch Phasen geben, in denen ich nicht viel trainieren werde und dann froh bin, wenn andere unser Team hochhaltet.

Wenn dann noch in den nächsten Wochen/Monaten unsere ultimative Downhillwaffe von der Wupper zum Einsatz kommt, kann es nur nach oben gehen.

Doch nun zu den nächsten "Gemeinheiten":


Heute Abend geht es bekannterweise mit *Ploughman* in die Ville.


Am Sonntag ab 10.00 Uhr plane ich vom Schöllerhof eine schlammfreie  Runde um die Dhünntalsperre (ca. 30 Kilometer; möglichst unter drei Stunden). Voraussetzung ist natürlich, dass das Wetter halbwegs mitspielt. Sobald sich ein, zwei Interessenten finden, schreibe ich die Tour aus


Den nächsten Nightride möchte ich am 24.11. gerne von Hilgen starten. Ich habe mir eine Strecke ausgesucht, die auch halbwegs schlammfrei sein wird.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 130/100 (17. November 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Zippi
> 
> Wie bereits gepostet, habe ich mir die Shimano-Winterschuhe gekauft. Nach  dem Härtetest am Wochenende bekommen sie von mir eine positive Wertung.
> 
> ...



Da kann ich auch ein wenig Senf dazugeben:
Ich fahr seit einer Alpentour im Sommer den Adidas El Moro Mid. Das ist eigentlich "nur" ein einigermaßen regenfester Tourenschuh, aber auf der sonntäglichen TT-Tour hat er sich auch als reichlich winterfest erwiesen. Soll heißen: warme und trockene Füße! (Oder hab ich die einfach nicht mehr gespürt?) Andererseits war es auch noch kein richtiger Winter...
Einziges Manko: der Klettriemen der Vorgängermodelle ist entweder einem rasiermesserscharfen Betriebswirtschaftler zum Opfer gefallen oder alternativ einem der 70's-retrostyle-fixiertem Designer. Keine Ahnung wer es war, aber auf jeden Fall heisst es nun wieder kräftig an den Schnürsenkeln zu zerren.

Ansonsten zeigen die Bilder vom Sonntag eindrucksvoll, dass man auch mit himmelblauen Turnschuhen duch Matsch und Schnee kommt. Liegt wohl an der Farbe...


----------



## mikkael (17. November 2004)

Was haltet ihr von einem gemeinsamen *Weihnachtessen*?  

Ende November bzw. Anfang Dezember, zum Beispiel im Restaurant Wipperaue (ich kenn's nicht, mir ist es so mal eingefallen) oder in irgendeinem Restaurant, Schloss usw. an dem wir bei unserem Touren immer vorbeifahren? Gemütlich und vernünftig.

VG Mikkael


----------



## MTB-Kao (17. November 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Was haltet ihr von einem gemeinsamen *Weihnachtessen*?
> 
> Ende November bzw. Anfang Dezember, zum Beispiel im Restaurant Wipperaue (ich kenn's nicht, mir ist es so mal eingefallen) oder in irgendeinem Restaurant, Schloss usw. an dem wir bei unserem Touren immer vorbeifahren? Gemütlich und vernünftig.
> 
> VG Mikkael



Nicht schlecht die Idee, allerdings werden die Termine vor Weihnachten immer recht knapp   Empfehlen kann ich die *Coenenmühle* 

Die hatten auch ein Angebot:

Reservieren Sie rechtzeitig Ihre Weihnachtsfeier
Unser Angebot ab 8 Personen:
Brot und Butter, frische Broccolli-Rahmsuppe mit Sahnehaube und Mandelblättchen - frischer Salatteller - Rinderfiletspitzen »Stroganof« auf Pfannkuchen - rote Grütze mit Vanilliesauce - Kaffee mit Gebäck - Getränke: Wein (rot/weiß/rosè), Kölsch - Cola, Limo, Wasser - so viel Sie möchten-

alles incl. für 19,90 

So long
Lars


----------



## Enrgy (17. November 2004)

Gute Idee, wurde ja schon vor längerer auch Zeit beim Fahrtechnikseminar angedacht.
Nur sollten wir uns nicht auf eine endlose Termindiskussion einlassen, dann können wir direkt für Weihn.´05 planen!

Ich will ja nicht dreist sein   , aber nach dem Zwiebeklkuchenessen würde sich Hardys Domizil auch perfekt für eine kleine W-Feier eignen. Nur bringt diesmal jeder was mit, auch die Getränke oder wir lassen den Pizzadienst kommen.
Zur Einstimmung könnte man dann die tolle Collective-DVD anschauen.

Und je nach Teamranking auch noch schnell ein paar Punkte auf dem Ergometer eingefahren werden   

Also Hardy, was meinst du, dürfen wir nochmal vorbeischauen, oder war letztes Mal schon zu schlimm?
Es kommen dann ja auch alle in zivil und ohne Schmodder an den Beinen!

Gruß Volker


@mikkael

na altes BaziMuschi (Bazillenmutterschiff), wie gehts dir?
Wehe ich seh irgenwelche Punkte im WP von dir, bevor du wieder gesund bist!!!


----------



## zippi (17. November 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Was haltet ihr von einem gemeinsamen *Weihnachtessen*?
> 
> Ende November bzw. Anfang Dezember, zum Beispiel im Restaurant Wipperaue (ich kenn's nicht, mir ist es so mal eingefallen) oder in irgendeinem Restaurant, Schloss usw. an dem wir bei unserem Touren immer vorbeifahren? Gemütlich und vernünftig.
> 
> VG Mikkael



Sag' ich doch: Weihnachtsfeier.  
Haasenmühle wäre mein Vorschlag. gehe ich öfters hin und kann es nur empfehlen. Übersichtliche und günstige Speisenkarte im entsprechenden Ambiente im Bike-Revier. Da müßten wir uns aber langsam anmelden. Bin jedenfalls dabei.

Wer noch?


----------



## mikkael (17. November 2004)

Wie enrgy sagt: kurz und knapp.

Also Terminvorschlag: 
*30.11. 2004 Dienstag* um *19.00 Uhr* 
oder 
*07.12. 2004 Dienstag* um *19.00 Uhr*

Die Reservierung übernimmt der Zippi bzw. Lars, je nach Platzwahl

Wer ist noch dabei?


----------



## JürgenK (17. November 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Wie enrgy sagt: kurz und knapp.
> 
> Also Terminvorschlag:
> *30.11. 2004 Dienstag* um *19.00 Uhr*
> ...




Die 2 Termine sollten wir einfach festhalten, damit wir in den nächsten 3 Tagen was wasserdicht gemacht kriegen.
Als Ort "Wipperaue" paßt eigentlich wie Faust aufs Auge. Hardys Restaurant ist natürlich auch verlockend, aber wohl nicht für Hardy, was allerdings auch sein Problem wäre.  

Bis denn 

Jürgen


----------



## zippi (17. November 2004)

JürgenK schrieb:
			
		

> Als Ort "Wipperaue" paßt eigentlich wie Faust aufs Auge.



Nicht so hastig. Wipperaue ist ein riesen Ausflugsdampferlokal. das sieht nach mehr aus als es schmeckt, oder kann da jemand was von berichten?

Für 'ne riesen Runde an Leuten haben die natürlich Kapazitäten, aber Haasenmühle würde ich persönlich vorschlagen, wenn wir bei unter 20 Teilnehmern bleiben sollten.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (17. November 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

ich kann an beiden Terminen teilnehmen. Wenn wir uns bei mir treffen wollen, steht dem nichts im Wege.

Wie wäre es mit einer Umfrage, in der wir Teilnahme und gewünschten Ort abfragen.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## juchhu (17. November 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> ich kann an beiden Terminen teilnehmen. Wenn wir uns bei mir treffen wollen, steht dem nichts im Wege.
> 
> ...


Umfragen sind immer klasse , darf ich als Supervisor Euch zur Seite stehen, so von wegen Organisation, Auswertung und so? 

Nee, is schon klar, könnt Ihr schon selber! Klar, war auch auch nur so ein Angebot aus Langeweile, weil mein Ergometer noch nicht da ist. Dann macht's halt selber. 

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (17. November 2004)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Für 'ne riesen Runde an Leuten haben die natürlich Kapazitäten, aber Haasenmühle würde ich persönlich vorschlagen, wenn wir bei unter 20 Teilnehmern bleiben sollten.




Aber dann Mittwochs, wenn die ganzen heißen Single-Chicas da rumlaufen   
(noch darf ich ja...)


----------



## Enrgy (17. November 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Umfragen sind immer klasse , darf ich als Supervisor Euch zur Seite stehen, so von wegen Organisation, Auswertung und so?



Wenn wir dich nun mit einer Umfrage zur Planung des Weihnachtessen-Termins beauftragen, sind wir pünktlich 2006 alle am Tisch...  

Ach nee, doch erst 2007, denn es kommt ja noch die Umfrage zum Lokal...


----------



## on any sunday (17. November 2004)

Guten Abend werte Feierabendler!

Gemeinsames Speisen in vornehmer Runde mit kultivierten Leuten oder doch mit dem dreckigen Dutzend seine Grundbedürfnisse stillen? Keine Frage, ich mampf mit.  

Ich hätte da als Vorschlag die Rausmühle. Relativ kleine Speisekarte, dafür frische Zutaten und große Portionen, die Preise sind deshalb angemessen. 

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Backloop (17. November 2004)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> @Hardy
> 
> 
> Welchen Shimano-Schuh hast du dir gekauft, den SH058  ?



Hallo Dieter,
den sh 58 fahre ich. Als Winterschuh würde ich Dir davon absolut abraten. 
Gruß Thomas


----------



## juchhu (17. November 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn wir dich nun mit einer Umfrage zur Planung des Weihnachtessen-Termins beauftragen, sind wir pünktlich 2006 alle am Tisch...
> 
> Ach nee, doch erst 2007, denn es kommt ja noch die Umfrage zum Lokal...


Gut Ding will Weile haben. 

Wir wollen doch nichts überstürzen. Die 2007-er Angabe: In diesem oder nächsten Jahrzehntausend?  

VG Martin

PS:  S c h e i s s t  auf die Umfrage(n); der der vorschlägt, sucht aus, postet, nimmt die Zusagen und das Geld entgegen (setzt sich nach Kolumbien ab  ) und gut ist.


----------



## mikkael (17. November 2004)

Es wird langsam unübersichtlich, daher: *Umfrage!!* 
Ich habe bereits 2 Umfragen erstellt, nur noch 2 Tage:

Also *die erste Umfrage* für den Termin, *die zweite Umfrage* fürs Restaurant. 

Die jenigen die die Vorschläge unterbreitet haben, kümmern sich auch um die Reservierung *der gesamten Truppe*. Die 'verbindliche' Reservierung müssen wir, aufgrund der knappen Terminkalendar, noch diese Woche durchführen!

Nochmal alles hier zusammengefasst: 

*Die Termine:*

30.11.2004  Dienstag um 19.00 Uhr
07.12.2004  Dienstag um 19.00 Uhr

*Die Lokale:*

Coenenmühle (Lars)
Haasenmühle (Zippi)
Rausmühle (Opa Sunday)

Für weitere Infos über die Lokale könnt ihr googlen.

VG Mikkael


----------



## Juppidoo (17. November 2004)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht so hastig. Wipperaue ist ein riesen Ausflugsdampferlokal. das sieht nach mehr aus als es schmeckt, oder kann da jemand was von berichten?
> 
> Für 'ne riesen Runde an Leuten haben die natürlich Kapazitäten, aber Haasenmühle würde ich persönlich vorschlagen, wenn wir bei unter 20 Teilnehmern bleiben sollten.




@Zippi
Ich meinte damit auch die Haasenmühle, natürlich nicht die Wipperaue, da können wir hingehen wenn wir 60 sind, das ist doch Hühnerkram.

@mikkael
Wenn du die Wipperaue als Lokal mit aufgenommen hast weil ich sie erwähnt hab kannst du sich meinetwegen streichen. 

Jürgen


----------



## mikkael (17. November 2004)

Juppidoo schrieb:
			
		

> @mikkael
> Wenn du die Wipperaue als Lokal mit aufgenommen hast weil ich sie erwähnt hab kannst du sich meinetwegen streichen.



Tja, zu spät!.. Ist doch egal. 
Niemand stimmt dann dafür ab, ist damit erledigt!

VG Mikkael


----------



## zippi (17. November 2004)

Ich habe eben schon mal bei der Haasenmühle angerufen. Die haben noch an beiden Terminen Platz. Auch für 180 Mann, wenn wir das ganze Lokal buchen.  

Nein, Scherz beiseite. Es hängt nicht von der Teilnehmerzahl ab.

Aber beeilen müßten wir uns schon. Und auch wissen, wieviele teilnehmen wollen. Kriegen wir das mit Mikkaels Umfrage eigentlich auch raus? Müßte aber namentlich eingetragen werde, sonst tragen sich da irgendwelche Spaßvögel ein. Hinterher haben wir 60 eingetragene Teilnehmer, buchen den Saal und erscheinen zu dritt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (17. November 2004)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Kriegen wir das mit Mikkaels Umfrage eigentlich auch raus? Müßte aber namentlich eingetragen werde, sonst tragen sich da irgendwelche Spaßvögel ein. Hinterher haben wir 60 eingetragene Teilnehmer, buchen den Saal und erscheinen zu dritt



Die Umfrage ist öffentlich, Zippi. Also, wir sehen *wer* für *welchen* Termin abgestimmt hat!

VG Mikkael


----------



## zippi (17. November 2004)

Ahh, jetzt hat's geschnackelt!  Ich glaube, ich muß bei Juchhu Nachhilfe nehmen.

Schön hast Du das übrigens mit den Links gemacht, Mikkael. Und so prompt.


----------



## juchhu (18. November 2004)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Ahh, jetzt hat's geschnackelt!  Ich glaube, ich muß bei Juchhu Nachhilfe nehmen.
> 
> Schön hast Du das übrigens mit den Links gemacht, Mikkael. Und so prompt.


Wie Otto bereits vor Urzeiten sagte:

Der Klügere gibt nach-Hilfe!  

Aber Spass bei Seite

@mikkael Schön hast Du das gemacht   

Leider hast Du Termine gewählt, an denen ich nicht kann  

Tja, aber die Idee, genauer gesagt die Ausführung, zählt. 

In diesem Sinne: Viel, viel Spass wünscht Euch

Juchhu, alias Martin, der Erklärbär oder zz. auch Nachhilfelehrer genannt


----------



## zippi (18. November 2004)

@ Juchhu
Schade! Da hat unser "Terminator" ja ganze Arbeit geleistet. Wer erzählt uns denn jetzt den ganzen Abend Geschichten?

@alle
Was ist das hier'ne verhaltene Resonanz!

@Enrgy
Es wird wohl der 30.11. werden. Da hast Du ja dann noch mal die Gelegenheit Deinen Junggesellenausstand zu geben.    :kotz:


----------



## mikkael (18. November 2004)

Also, wir machen das im grossen Stil. Die Einladungen sind alle per PN raus. 
Ich hoffe ich habe niemanden vergessen.

Es gibt eine berechtigte Frage, was das 'Autofahren' nach dem Feier angeht. Ein Bierchen zuviel und ist der Führerschein weg!  

Hier hoffe ich dass wir die Sache mit Taxen und Fahrgemeinschaften, oder passend äääh.. besser mit einem *Nightride* regeln können.



Mikkael


----------



## juchhu (18. November 2004)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> @ Juchhu
> Schade! Da hat unser "Terminator" ja ganze Arbeit geleistet. Wer erzählt uns denn jetzt den ganzen Abend Geschichten?
> 
> ...


Weil Ihr mich so schön bittet  , hab' ich alles umgelegt, was im Wege stand.  

Termin 30.11.2004 wurde für's Weihnachtsessen gerade freigemacht, und ich habe mich brav eingetragen. Hinsichtlich des Lokals schließe ich mich der Mehrheit an. Schön wäre allerdings, wenn es auf dieser Rheinseite in einer halben Autostunde von mir erreichbar ist. 

Apropo Geschichten:

Welche hättet Ihr denn gerne:

Lieber Erklärbär- oder Erzählbärgeschichten? 

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (18. November 2004)

@all

Wir haben vollstreckt   
und werden nach der ganzen Warmfahrerei und dem üblichen Vorgeplänkel nun mal die Winterpokal-Teamwertung aufmischen.


@ Enrgy

... um auf Deine Frage zurück zu kommen.

Hätte Herr Sonntag nicht die halbe Woche mit seinen Modems verbracht
hätten wir die tausend Punkte wahrscheinlich schon.

Gruß Delgado


----------



## JürgenK (18. November 2004)

@mikkael

das hast du wirklich schnell umgesetzt, in dir schlummern ja Talente  

Wenn wir uns denn irgendwann entschieden haben vielleicht ein TIP:
Bei der Reserveirung ist es gut wenn wir für ca. 4 Leute mehr reservieren.
Zum einen haben wir dann etwas mehr Platz (oft wird gerade vor Weihnachten wenig Platz eingeplant), zum zweiten können noch 1 oder 2 Leute "nachrutschen".
So mache ich das zumindest immer. Mit dem Lokal gibt es bestimmt keine Probleme.

Bis denn

Jürgen


----------



## hardy_aus_k (18. November 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

ich weiss, dass das Mountainbiking hier nur noch eine untergeordnete Rolle spielt   

Trotzdem möchte ich nur kurz darauf hinweisen, dass meine angekündigten Touren nun als Fahrgemeinschaft eingetragen sind   

Und nun könnt Ihr Euch wieder mit dem Feiern beschäftigen   

Gruß
Hardy

P.S.:

Ich habe eben mit Freude gesehen, dass *Mikkael* wieder seine Winterpokalaktivitäten aufgenommen hat   

Um *Delgado* scheint sich ein Team formiert zu haben. Ich bin mal gespannt, ob das Team ein weiteres Opfer ist*, ob hier ein erstzunehmender  Gegner heranwächst** oder ob wir ein Opfer werden***

* Wenn die Tomburger sich jetzt angesprochen fühlen, kann ich auch nichts machen   

** Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt !

*** Der wahrscheinliche Fall


----------



## Delgado (19. November 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> ich weiss, dass das Mountainbiking hier nur noch eine untergeordnete Rolle spielt
> 
> ...



Hallo Hardy,

das Team steht schon seit zwei Tagen. Die Mitglieder sind natürlich noch streng geheim   .

rikman wollte es gestern einrichten. Hat es wohl nicht mehr geschafft.
... oder er will die Spannung bis zum Unerträglichen steigern   .

 Sind das Angstschreie die ich da höre?

Gruß Delgado


----------



## hardy_aus_k (19. November 2004)

delgado schrieb:
			
		

> ... Sind das Angstschreie die ich da höre ? ...


Offiziell stellen wir uns natürlich jeder Herausforderung. Wir wachsen mit unseren Gegenern. Feierabendbiker kennen keine Angst   

Wenn ich jedoch in mich hereinschaue, sehe ich pure  Verzweifelung   

Ich freue mich aber, dass wir jetzt noch ein Team aus der Gegend haben. Vielleicht ist das auch Motivation für andere Biker, doch noch ein Team zu gründen.

Sollte jemand da noch Unterstützung brauchen, bin ich gerne bereit, Namen von mir bekannten Bikern zu nennen, um ein Team bilden zu können.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## mikkael (19. November 2004)

Michael @delgado

also, so wie Du zur Zeit fährst, ist es eine Überraschung für mich, dass du ein Team brauchst.  *Opa Sunday*, *Lars*, *Du* und vielleicht noch *2 starke Fahrer* aus unserem Feierabendland, dann seid Ihr *'das' Team* für den Pokal. 

@hardy
ich habe wieder angefangen. Fahren wir morgen bzw./und übermorgen? 

@Zippi
Juppi hat Recht, Zippi. Reserviere* vorsichtshalber 4-5 Plätze mehr, ich werde unseren Weihnachtsfeier (sofern der Termin feststeht) in die *Fahrgemeinschaft* eintragen, damit wir wissen wie viele 'definitiv' kommen!  

VG Mikkael



*Wir warten ab bis heute abend, bis die Umfrage abläuft.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (19. November 2004)

@Mikkael

Ich habe für Sonntag eine Fahrgemeinschaft eingestellt:

http://www.mtb-news.de/fahrgemeinschaft/fgdetail.php?treffID=2727

Es geht um die Dhünntalsperre, wobei das insgesamt eher eine Softcorerunde wird.

Gruß
Hardy Eigenbrodt


----------



## Delgado (19. November 2004)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Hardy,
> 
> das Team steht schon seit zwei Tagen. Die Mitglieder sind natürlich noch streng geheim   .
> 
> ...



Hallo,

rikman hat's vollstreckt:

http://www.mtb-news.de/winterpokal/team-details.php?t=32

Funktioniert der link?

Gruß Delgado


----------



## mikkael (19. November 2004)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> rikman hat's vollstreckt:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/winterpokal/team-details.php?t=32


Uuuuh, es schaut richtig böse aus! 

Hardy's 'Top-5'-Träume sind endlich wahr geworden, leider ist er nicht dabei!  
Er ist ja nie ein 'böser' Biker gewesen.

Wär' ich ein Tomburg-Fahrer, würde ich hoffen, dass es aus den Feierabendbikern keine weitere Teams mehr gebildet werden können. Weiter nach unten Rutschen können Sie ja nicht mehr.. 

Als ein gemäßigter Feierabendbiker sehe ich den Rückkehr der Zweiklassenbikergesellschaft gelassen, aber mit Freude. 
Es hätte eine Mannschaft aus den restlichen Fahrern der Tomburger sein können 
 

VG Mikkael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (19. November 2004)

@Mikkael

Die Kunst ist es, am Anfang des Winterpokals sich ein Team zu suchen und dann gemeinsam die Sache zu bestreiten.

Die Kunst besteht nicht darin, abzuwarten und sich dann mit den Bestplazierten zusammenzutun.

Mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (19. November 2004)

@hardy
würde gerne am so mitfahren, habe aber schon einem kumpel zugesagt in der wahner heide und rund um lohmar zu fahren. ich muss doch endlich mal den ho-chi-min unter die stollenreifen bekommen   

euch viel spaß und viel schnee


----------



## Delgado (19. November 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Mikkael
> 
> Die Kunst ist es, am Anfang des Winterpokals sich ein Team zu suchen und dann gemeinsam die Sache zu bestreiten.
> 
> ...



Hardy

Kunst ist ganz was anderes aber das ist OT.

Hätten sich die Bestplazierten ohne Team zusammen getan würde das Team völlig anders aussehen und hätte 962 Punkte   

Also sieh's nicht so verbissen und hab' den Spaß den die Sache ja letztendlich bringen soll!

Gruß Delgado


----------



## Ploughman (19. November 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Mikkael
> 
> Die Kunst ist es, am Anfang des Winterpokals sich ein Team zu suchen und dann gemeinsam die Sache zu bestreiten.
> 
> ...


@Hardy

ich zitiere mal aus Richard III von Billie Shakespeare: "Was ist das für eine verderbte Welt, wenn Zaunkönige herrschen, wo Adler es nicht wagen".

Delgados Initiative, dem unsäglichen Treiben hier   ein Ende zu setzen war richtig und überfällig   .

Ciao
Dieter


----------



## mikkael (19. November 2004)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> Delgados Initiative, dem unsäglichen Treiben hier   ein Ende zu setzen war richtig und überfällig   .


 Dieter, Du hast Recht! Mir bleibt nichts anderes übrig, als Euch frohes Schaffen zu wünschen. 

*FC* *B.*öse *M.*änner: "Die Meßlatte ist recht hoch, alles andere als der Gewinn des Pokals wird eine Enttäuschung sein!"

Ich wollte eigentlich von den Toten Hosen aus dem Lied "FCB" zitieren, aber es ist vielleicht unangebracht und niveaulos, obwohl.. die Initialen und die Einkaufspolitik sind ja absolut passend! 



Mikkael


----------



## Handlampe (19. November 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Mikkael
> 
> Die Kunst ist es, am Anfang des Winterpokals sich ein Team zu suchen und dann gemeinsam die Sache zu bestreiten.
> 
> ...




100 % Übereinstimmung mit Hardy


----------



## Ploughman (19. November 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> 100 % Übereinstimmung mit Hardy


Na Prima,

Ziel erreicht. Tomburger und Feierabendbiker liegen sich zu   Tränen    gerührt in den Armen   und erkennen den wahren Feind  !

Jungs, der Winter hat doch noch gar nicht angefangen  .

CU
Dieter


----------



## Handlampe (19. November 2004)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> Na Prima,
> 
> Ziel erreicht. Tomburger und Feierabendbiker liegen sich zu   Tränen    gerührt in den Armen   und erkennen den wahren Feind  !



Wart ab....im nächsten Singletrail krich ich dich, Freund


----------



## Enrgy (19. November 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Wart ab....im nächsten Singletrail krich ich dich, Freund




Dafür haben wir doch die Wespen...  


By the way, ich find es klasse, daß die Bösen Männer sich zusammengetan haben. Weder Team Tomburg noch Feierabendbiker dürften zu den absoluten Spitzenkandidaten zählen und deswegen Konkurrenz haben.
Da gibt es andere Teams, die das mit größerem Ehrgeiz und weitaus ernster angehen. Für DIE freut es mich, wenn sie nun hinterherfahren, weil sie ja nach "echten" Trainingsmethoden arbeiten und sich gewissenhaft auf die nächste Saison vorbereiten.
Wieder andere Spitzenfahrer vom letzten Jahr nehmen garnicht mehr am WP teil (oder reichen ihre Punkte erst 1 Woche vor Schluß ein?) und halten sich aus der ganzen Diskussion und Punktemacherei raus.

Da wir die Kandidaten mit den "unmenschlichen" Trainingszeiten ja persönlich kennen und auch wissen, daß da auch rein garnix faul dran ist, hab ich kein Problem mit den Punkten die da eingefahren werden, im Gegenteil, ich habe größte Bewunderung. Jeder der im WP mitmacht, fährt eben soviel wie er schafft. Bei dem einen sind die Leistungsgrenzen eben früher, bei anderen viel später. Und fühl ich mich nach 2-3h im kalten Schlamm genauso wie andere erst nach 6h.

Also, "pöhse Purschen", nicht entmutigen lassen, weiter punkten und die Wertung aufmischen!!

Gruß enrgy


----------



## Ploughman (19. November 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür haben wir doch die Wespen...
> 
> 
> By the way, ich find es klasse, daß die Bösen Männer sich zusammengetan haben. Weder Team Tomburg noch Feierabendbiker dürften zu den absoluten Spitzenkandidaten zählen und deswegen Konkurrenz haben.
> ...



Volker,

tausend Dank für die aufmunternden Worte. Ich hoffe auch, das Uwe für die Jubiläumstour auf die Wespen setzt und ich so nochmal ungeschoren davon komme  .

Ich gebe aber auch offen zu, dass der WP ein guter Ansporn ist. Mit wirklich eiskalten Füßen stand ich nach einer Stunde und sieben Minuten vor der Wahl, eben jene sieben Minuten verfallen zu lassen oder noch einen drauf zu setzen. Bound for Glory...  . Kann für mich persönlich nur sagen, hätte ich ohne WP (unabhängig ob mit oder ohne Team) vermütlichst nicht getan...

Ciao
Plafmän


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zippi (19. November 2004)

So Männer, Tische sind gebucht. Am 30.11. um 19.00 in der Haasenmühle.   

Für die Fahrgemeinschaften müssen wir, glaube ich, noch ein schlüssiges Konzept finden. Wer fährt wen abholen. Und wer bringt wen zurück, wenn überhaupt?  

Wer ist dem Alkohol völlig abgeneigt (gibt es sowas?) und opfert sich gegen ein angemessenes Spritgeld oder'ne Runde Lieblingsgetränk (das gebietet die Fairness) freiwillig? Fragen über Fragen. Ich biete mich für den Abholservice an. Für den Rückweg kann ich nicht garantieren.


----------



## Fietser (19. November 2004)

@ zippi und andere 'Nordbergische'

Opfere mich zwecks Fahrgemeinschaft und stelle mein Auto 7-sitzig zur Verfügung. Sprit zahlt großzügigerweise mein Arbeitgeber. Dem Alkohol nicht völlig abgeneigt werde ich mich auf höchstens ein frühes Bier beschränken und zur Abwechskung meine Willensstärke trainieren.  

Wer abgeholt werden will, bitte melden.

Fietser

P.S. Zählt willentliche Alkoholabstinenz eigentlich als 'alternative Sportart' für den WP?


----------



## mikkael (19. November 2004)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> So Männer, Tische sind gebucht. Am 30.11. um 19.00 in der Haasenmühle.


Ich habe den Termin für unseren Weihnachtsfeier (30.11.2004, 19.00 @Haasenmühle) in die MTB-Fahrgemeinschaft eingetragen. Ich würde jeden bitten, sich hier kurz einzutragen!

Schön, dass es so gut geklappt hat! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## zippi (19. November 2004)

Das hört sich ja schonmal gut an und da bekommst Du ja fast alle rein in den Kleinbus. 7Personen inkl. Fahrer? Wir sind zunächst mal 8 gemeldete. Wäre schön, wenn wir das in einem Rutsch erledigen könnten. Würdest Du nur die nordbergische Region abklappern? Oder auch die Domspatzen abholen. Ansonsten biete ich mich an, die Herren aus Kölschhausen hierhin zu chauffieren. Mein Arbeitgeber ist aber leider nicht so großzügig. Nur der Rückweg wird mir wohl nicht möglich sein, da ich mich beim Anblick eines kühlen frischen Gerstengetränkes (ich glaub ich guck jetzt mal in den Kühlschrank) kaum mäßigen kann.

Hier die Rücktour:
  :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz: 

Die posterei bringt einen ganz durcheinander.

@Volker
Mir ist gerade eingefallen, dass neben Deinem Junggesellenausstieg noch ein weiterer Grund zum Feiern an diesem Abend besteht. Ich sag's aber nicht weiter, wenn Du nicht willst.


----------



## Fietser (19. November 2004)

Ach Mikkael...jetzt schreibst Du 'nicht für Anfänger'...nach 4 Monaten Abstinenz bin ich aber doch wohl ein solcher?!? Immerhin ist es in Solingen, das kenn ich, da war ich in den letzten Monaten ständig...  

@ zippi: 7 inclusive meiner Wenigkeit. Zwecks Rückfahrt würde ich mich gerne aufs Nordbergische beschränken. Wegen der Domspatzen könnte aber vielleicht ein Shuttleservice zu einem nahegelegenen Bahnhof eingerichtet werden.  Für's :kotz: habe ich Tüten an Bord, deren Benutzung ich allerdings nicht unbedingt erleben möchte. Und sollte ich zuviel intus haben, hat's noch einen Tempomaten.


----------



## mikkael (19. November 2004)

Fietser schrieb:
			
		

> Ach Mikkael...jetzt schreibst Du 'nicht für Anfänger'...nach 4 Monaten Abstinenz bin ich aber doch wohl ein solcher?!? Immerhin ist es in Solingen, das kenn ich, da war ich in den letzten Monaten ständig...


@fietser
*Du* kriegst ein 'Babystuhl', damit du nicht noch einmal runterfällst! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fietser (19. November 2004)

Aber nur wenn *DU* im Taucheranzug kommst.


----------



## zippi (19. November 2004)

Fietser schrieb:
			
		

> @ zippi: 7 inclusive meiner Wenigkeit. Zwecks Rückfahrt würde ich mich gerne aufs Nordbergische beschränken. Wegen der Domspatzen könnte aber vielleicht ein Shuttleservice zu einem nahegelegenen Bahnhof eingerichtet werden.  Für's :kotz: habe ich Tüten an Bord, deren Benutzung ich allerdings nicht unbedingt erleben möchte. Und sollte ich zuviel intus haben, hat's noch einen Tempomaten.



Also dann so:

    

OK! Hinfahrt würde aber gehen. Müßten wir nur noch die Route abklären. da sollten die Domspatzen mal Vorschläge machen.


----------



## Enrgy (19. November 2004)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> noch ein weiterer Grund zum Feiern an diesem Abend besteht. Ich sag's aber nicht weiter, wenn Du nicht willst.



Tja, ein strategisch geschickt gelegter Termin! Und ich brauch nur 1x ne Runde geben...

Argh, Schluß jetzt, gleich kommt wieder Popo Club bei Freitag Nacht News!


----------



## Juppidoo (20. November 2004)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> .....
> ......
> 
> [email protected]
> Mir ist gerade eingefallen, dass neben Deinem Junggesellenausstieg noch ein weiterer Grund zum Feiern an diesem Abend besteht. Ich sag's aber nicht weiter, wenn Du nicht willst.




Ja, Volker, dann steck man reichlich Schotter ein, wir sind alle trinkfest und Zeit haben wir auch!!!  

Apropos Fahrdienst, ich kann nicht so sicher fahren und ich möchte euch keiner unnötigen Gefahr aussetzen.  

Bis denn

Jürgen


----------



## Manni (20. November 2004)

Also ich könnte jemand Richtung Köln mitnehmen, da ich auch mit dem Auto kommen werde. Da ich aber eigentlich nur bis Leverkusen muß solltet ihr aber nicht gerade am anderen Ende von Köln wohnen. A1 Richtung Köln wäre aber auch ok, falls du nen Taxi brauchst Hardy


----------



## hardy_aus_k (20. November 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

wenn ich die Beiträge lese, wird der Abend in der Haasenmühle anstrengender als eine Tour mit den Tomburgern oder mit *On Any Sunday*  

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Enrgy (20. November 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> wenn ich die Beiträge lese, wird der Abend in der Haasenmühle anstrengender als eine Tour mit den Tomburgern oder mit *On Any Sunday*
> 
> ...




Das gibt dann auch ordentlich Punkte! 4h werden wir ja wohl mind. mit den Gläsern zum Mund "fahren"...


----------



## zippi (20. November 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Das gibt dann auch ordentlich Punkte! 4h werden wir ja wohl mind. mit den Gläsern zum Mund "fahren"...



Apopo    fahren.
Wie sieht's mit Morgen aus, Völki. Ich glaube, wir müssen unsere WP-Punkte immer alleine einfahren, da die Herren aus Domhausen immer schon vor Sonnenaufgang oder nach Sonnenuntergang einplanen.


----------



## Spiridon64 (20. November 2004)

Kann leider Morgen bei der Runde rund um die Dhünntalsperre nicht dabei sein.
Hab die Winterreifen beim Auto montiert. Dabei ist ein Steckbolzen inkl. Mutter abgeschert.  Ab in die Werkstatt
Werde daher Morgen mit einem Freund von zu Hause in die Ville fahren. Aber nur mit dem Hardtail, denn die grosse Bremsscheibe ist zwar montiert, aber es wurde der falsche Adapter geliefert.

Also wünsche Euch viel Spass


----------



## on any sunday (21. November 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Mikkael
> 
> Ich habe für Sonntag eine Fahrgemeinschaft eingestellt:
> 
> ...



Morgen Gemeinde,

ich fahre auch mit, also falls Hardy vorm Oxer verweigert, spiele ich den Guide. Für matschfreie Wege und Softcorerunde kann ich aber nicht garantieren.  Nee, komme vielleicht mit meinem Cyclocrosser, wird also nicht so schlimm.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (21. November 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

selbst ohne prophetische Gaben ausgerüstet, schätze ich mal, dass wir heute gute Wetterbendingungen haben werden, zumindestens von oben   

Also, dann sollte nichts mehr im Wege stehen, damit wir gleich eine nette Runde um die Dhünntalsperre drehen können, trotz der anwesenden bösen Männer   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Juppidoo (21. November 2004)

Hallo Hardy,

hab mich leider aus "Macht der Gewohnheit" verfahren. Als ich dann wieder "aufgewacht"   war, war es auch schon zu spät.   Deine Handynummer hatte ich natürlich auch nicht mit. Hoffe, ihr habt nicht zu lange gewartet und hattet eine nette Runde!

Beim nächtenmal wache ich dann früher auf  


Jürgen


----------



## mikkael (21. November 2004)

Hallo Leute,

es war heute ein langer Bike-Tag für mich 

Dem Volker habe ich am Montag gesagt, dass ich es versuchen werde, die längste Runde des Winter-Pokals zu fahren. Die heutige Dhünntalsperrenrunde war die Gelegenheit. 

Ich bin um 8 Uhr von Erkrath-Hochdahl losgefahren, mit etwas Verspätung kam ich um 10 Uhr am Schöllerhof an, Wasser getankt, mit den Jungs die Sperre fast nonstop umgerundet, reichlich Schlamm gesammelt, Bratwurst gegessen und weitergefahren. Tja, kurz nach 5 Uhr war ich, nach ca. 114 km und 2100 HM wieder daheim.

Es war ein schöner Bike-Tag, herrliches Wetter und eine schöne DTS-Runde.

Ich habe einige Bilder aus der Tour, die poste ich aber erst morgen.

@Hardy
Danke für das Wasser und den Imbiss, Hardy.. 

VG Mikkael


----------



## Enrgy (21. November 2004)

Auweia, über 8h Sattelzeit!!!!
Mönsch Kääl, du wirst mir langsam unheimlich! Aber das Wetter war ja heut auch  wirklich prima. Deswegen bin ich auch "pünktlich" losgefahren, als die Sonne grade weg war, weil vorher noch Winterreifenmontage angesagt war. Somit haben mir 90min bei 3°C und Gegenwind am Rhein schon gereicht. Auf Höhenmeter und Schlamm hatte ich heute keinen Bock, außerdem kratzt mein Hals schon so verdächtig.
Bis morgen dann, viel Spaß bei der sicherlich obligatorischen Pastaorgie!


----------



## hardy_aus_k (21. November 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

mit *Mikkael * beeindruckt mich immer mehr. Gestern habe ich folgendes Mail erhalten, dass ich mir überhaupt nicht erklären konnte:



			
				Mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Hardy,
> 
> ich hätte zwei Bitten:
> 
> ...



Ich war da voll von ausgegangen, dass er bei Freunden übernachtet und von dort anreist. Anders konnte ich mir die Sache nicht erklären. Mit dem Wasser habe ich jedoch überhaupt nicht verstanden, denn das sollte doch überall vorhanden sein. Es war rätselhaft, bis er dann heute Morgen auftauchte: ohne Auto, sondern mit dem Bike   

Fast noch mehr Respekt habe ich allerdings vor *On Any Sunday*, alles bis zum Ende durchgestanden zu haben. Es war ein Tag der Niederlagen. Es fing damit an, dass er den Termin falsch gelesen hatte. Er musste dann in Hektik alles zusammenpacken. Frühstück viel dann aus und wurde notdürftig auf der Hinfahrt eingenommen   

Dann doch irgendwie glücklich am Schöllerhof angekommen, hatte er zwei rechte Handschuhe eingepackt und der Reissverschluss der Winterjacken gab seinen Geist auf. Auf der Tour fehlten dann plötzlich zwei Schrauben, die das große Kettenblatt befestigen. Als ihn dann zuhause abgeliefert habe, war dann auch noch ein Reifen platt   

Ach ja, die Umrundung der Dhünntalsperre ist uns dann doch noch irgendwie gelungen. Mit einem 14er Schnitt haben wir 40 Kilometer zurückgelegt und gut 800 Höhenmeter überwunden.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-Kao (21. November 2004)

hi leute,

also erstmal zu mikkael... *HUT AB!!!* das training in fernen landen scheint dir ja einen richtigen schub gegeben zu haben.

bei mir lief es heute eher wie bei o-a-s: bei strahlendem sonnschein durfte ich nach drei wochen endlich mal wieder auf's bike steigen. wir sind durch die wahner heide und den ho-chi-min gefahren. kurz: die alpen- und sommerform ist dahin, es hat sich meine vorderradnabe verabschiedet  weswegen wir die tour abkürzen mussten und dann hat auch noch mein tacho versagt, ich denke die batterie vom geber ist leer. somit waren es dann immerhin  oder nur   40km und 620hm.

ich gehe jetzt erstmal in den keller und schaue mir die nabe genauer an


----------



## zippi (21. November 2004)

Hallo Leute!

Erstmal meine sportliche Anerkennung an Mikkael! RRRRRRRRRRespekt!  
Aber wenn Du's wirklich drauf gehabt hättest, wärst Du noch mit Jürgen und mir die Nachmittagstour gefahren und pünktlich zum "Tatort" zu Hause gewesen.  


Jürgen und ich sind um 13.20 am bekannten Friedhofstreff losgefahren.






http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/5513

Unter der Müngstener Brücke durch bis zur Papiermühle und wieder zurück.

Hier unsere Daten:

57 km, 780 hm, 3:20h, AV 16,2 km/h

Die Wege waren kot nass. Jürgen hatte schlauerweise Schutzblechausrüstung und ich blöderweise den nassesten Arsch seit der Bundeswehrübung auf dem Scharpenacker in W-tal.


----------



## Juppidoo (21. November 2004)

Wie Zippi schon sagte, wir haben dann auch noch eine nette Runde gedreht nachdem ich heute morgen ja schon eine gute Stunde sinnlos die Autobahnen inspiziert habe und dann doch wieder zuhause angekommen bin.  
Manchmal muß man auch über seine eigene Blödheit lachen können.  

Es war eine schöne Runde, nicht nur Waldautobahnen und ein ständig fluchender Zippi wegen seiner nassen Schokofabrik.

Ich hab meine Beine dann doch etwas gemerkt, nachdem ich gestern 50 Kilometer gefahren bin. Man wird eben älter.

@mikkael
Alle Achtung, frieren dir die Füße nicht ab?
Ich werd dieses Jahr auch noch ne 100er Runde fahren, muß mir aber erst neue Schuhe kaufen oder mich ereilt das Schicksal von Reinhold.

Bis demnächst, spätestens bei  und       

Jürgen


----------



## marwed (22. November 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> es war heute ein langer Bike-Tag für mich



MIKKAEL DU TIER!

*Daumen hoch*



marwed


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (22. November 2004)

@mikkael,

Du wolltest doch nicht Delgadoisieren; Aber getomburgert has Du gestern wohl auch nicht gerade. Spaß beiseite und sei meiner Hochachtung versichert.

Kam mir gleich komisch vor, dass ich bei meiner Kontrollfahrt zum Schöllerhof nur Hardys Fiesta entdecken konnte.

@Böse Männer 

sollte das der Auftakt zu einem Generalangriff auf unser junges, aufstebendes Team gewesen sein?

Bis bald

Delgado


----------



## hardy_aus_k (22. November 2004)

@Delgado

*Mikkael* ist einfach ein Bikeverrückter. Wenn ich dann auf die Statistik der längsten Einheiten schaue, bin ich nicht vor *Mikkaels* Leistung schon tief beeindruckt:

*1. mikkael Biken 501 min (8.35 h) 33 21.11.2004, 18:51 * 
2. Silent Biken 480 min (8 h) 32 21.11.2004, 17:15 
3. johanrs Biken 450 min (7.5 h) 30 15.11.2004, 11:42 
4. alois Biken 437 min (7.28 h) 29 21.11.2004, 17:00 
5. VELOSOPHEN-DIRK Biken 437 min (7.28 h) 29 21.11.2004, 21:17 
*6. Delgado Biken 420 min (7 h) 28 02.11.2004, 08:35 * 
*7. mikkael Biken 407 min (6.78 h) 27 14.11.2004, 20:38 * 
8. Tomek Biken 405 min (6.75 h) 27 01.11.2004, 17:05 
*9. Delgado Biken 399 min (6.65 h) 26 22.11.2004, 06:49 * 
10. Happy_User Biken 394 min (6.57 h) 26 07.11.2004, 17:15 

Wer kann von Angriff sprechen, wenn die schärfste Waffe immer noch nicht richtig eingesetzt worden ist. Wie auch immer, Respekt vor der Trainingsleistung der *Bösen Männer*:

1.   Böse Männer        782
5.   Feierabendbiker    499
10. WBTS                 440
16. Team Tomburg     359

@Winterpokalteilnehmer aus unserem lokalen Bikeforum

Wenn ich keinen vergessen habe, befinden sich immerhin 10 Biker aus unserem lokalen Bikeforum in den Top100 des Winterpokals. Ich denke, auch das darf einer speziellen Würdigung:

1.   Delgado               260
8.   Happy User          181
18. Mikkael                161
21. Ploughman           155
25. Hardy_aus_K        144
36. Vertexto              134
45. Redrace               128
45. On Any Sunday     128
64. Handlampe           109
72. FranG                  105

@All

Ich habe den Nightride am Mittwoch absagen müssen. Und ich sage direkt dazu, dass ich hier schwächel und dass die beruflichen Gründe, die ich hier vorgebe, nur zu 60% zutreffen.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Enrgy (22. November 2004)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

>



Geiles Latexoutfit, Unbekannter Nr. 1 !!


----------



## Vertexto (22. November 2004)

guten morgen ,
bin gerade aus dem Nachtschicht Koma erwacht ,und habe mal ein paar Bilder von der gestrigen Dhünn umrundung in mein Fotoalbum gestellt.
Danke noch an Hardy für`s Guiden ,war ne echt tolle Tour und vor allem Kaiser wetter,da hat Hardy wohl nen heißen Draht zu Petrus gehabt.
Bis zum nächsten mal.
Gruss Gerd
P.s. guckst du hier


----------



## mikkael (22. November 2004)

@delgado
Man lernt nie aus . Das war ist kein Angriff, eher Selbstvernichtung! 

@feierabendbiker
Danke für die Lobbeeren.. Alles fürs Team!
Tja, ich bin stolz auf alle Mannschaften aus Feierabendbikerland (BM, wir usw.). Wer hätte bitteschön gedacht, dass wir, trotz täglich neuer Mannschaften  im WP, mit 2 Teams im Top 5 vertreten sind.

Allerdings mit etwas Beigeschmack, und der wird immer mehr: wenn es mit der Erstellung neuer Teams so weitergeht, hat jeder die Möglichkeit im WP aufzumischen, auch in der letzten Minute. 

Mir ist gestern aufgefallen, dass neben Juppidoo auch Manni (obwohl eingetragen) nicht gekommen war und Jürgen die Handynummer von hardy nicht dabei hatte. Wie ihr weisst, wird am Treffpunkt normalerweise immer gewartet (wir fahren ja nicht seit gestern zusammen), wenn sich jemand nicht abgemeldet hat. Es wäre daher sehr vernünftig, kurz anzurufen oder ein SMS zuzuschicken. 

Auch die *Weihnachtsfeiergeschichte* läuft spitzenmäßig, schon 16+ Anmeldungen inklusive Tomburger. Ein Wort: *Wow!*


@Gestrige Runde







Ich kann den "mit-was-für-Typen-sind wir-unterwegs-Blick" von unseren Mitfahrern nicht vergessen, als Sie Opa Sunday mit all seinen Problemen angeschaut haben: Jacke kaputt, zwei rechte Handschuhe, 2 Schrauben auf dem grossen Kettenblatt und das alles auf Cross-Bike (hier gibt es Punkteabzug)


@zippi
Mann, deine Bike-Hose ist echt der Hit! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## on any sunday (22. November 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann den "mit-was-für-Typen-sind wir-unterwegs-Blick" von unseren Mitfahrern nicht vergessen, als Sie Opa Sunday mit all seinen Problemen angeschaut haben: Jacke kaputt, zwei rechte Handschuhe, 2 Schrauben auf dem grossen Kettenblatt und das alles auf Cross-Bike (hier gibt es Punkteabzug)
> 
> 
> VG Mikkael



Es gibt Tage, da bleibt man lieber im Bett.  

Aber zur Berichtigung: 

Der Tag fing ja schon mies an. Wie ja Hardy schon oben erwähnte mit einem Frühstück interruptus, danach folgte das klägliche Versagen meiner erst 10 Jahren alten Cannondale Jacke, keine Qualität mehr.   Danke Mikkael für die Gore Jacke. Ich hoffe, du hast Sakrotan zu Hause.  

Gut ist, wenn man zwei Paar blaue Neoprenhandschuhe hat, schlecht ist, wenn man davon jeweils nur den Linken dabei hat. Sehr apart ist, mit einem pinken und blauen Handschuh rumzufahren. Gut das Freund Backloop nicht dabei war.  

Preisfrage: Warum schleift das Kettenrad am Umwerfer und des Rad klingelt vor sich hin 

Antwort: Das Tretlager entledigt sich seiner Schrauben. 

Das Teil heißt Cyclocrosser und verdient Zusatzpunkte und ältere Herren können Opa sein, müssen es aber nicht. Also, entweder Onkel Sunday oder einfach Michael. Ich wage zu bezweifeln, das deine Marathonetappen im Winter dir im Frühjahr helfen werden, gegen wen oder was auch immer  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backloop (22. November 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt Tage, da bleibt man lieber im Bett.
> 
> Aber zur Berichtigung:
> 
> ...



Ist das Klasse!!!
*Ich halt mir gerade den Bauch vor Lachen*


----------



## Ploughman (22. November 2004)

@on any sunday
wärste mal bei mir mitgekommen  . Irgendwie kaum Verkehr um die Jahreszeit. Mag aber auch daran gelegen haben, dass es reichlich feines Glatteis oder aber 'ne satte Salzkruste auf den Strassen gab. In der Voreifel war jedenfalls Permafrost am Boden   .

Ciao
Mr. Plafmän


----------



## mikkael (22. November 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Das Teil heißt Cyclocrosser und verdient Zusatzpunkte und ältere Herren können Opa sein, müssen es aber nicht. Also, entweder Onkel Sunday oder einfach Michael. Ich wage zu bezweifeln, das deine Marathonetappen im Winter dir im Frühjahr helfen werden, gegen wen oder was auch immer


@Michael
wie Du immer sagen pflegst: keinen Opfer, keinen Gegner, nur einen ääähm.. Mitfahrer! 

Ich weiss: ich muss noch mehrere Marathonetappen fahren, damit ich mich für deine 'Frühjahrsklassiker' anmelden kann. Daher nicht 'gegen', sondern 'mit' 

VG Mikkael


----------



## Manni (22. November 2004)

Hallo Leute,
da habt ihr ja wieder toll Punkte gesammelt, Respekt mikkael.

Leider konnte ich nicht mitfahren, da ich Sonntag morgen erst gegen 5 Uhr morgens heim gekommen bin, habe mich aber bereits am Samstag Abend gegen 10 ausgetragen gehabt, hoffe ihr habt nicht unnötig gewartet?

Bin dann nachmittags vorerst die letzten Kilometer für den WP gefahren, denn abends mußte ich mich leider mit einem Abszeß am Oberschenkel in die Ambulanz begeben   Der wurde dann auch kurz Entschlossen mit Narkosehammer und Skalpell entfernt. Wie lange ich ausfalle weiß ich noch nicht, eine Woche wirds aber sicher dauern, mehr weiß ich erst später wenn ich vom Verbandwechsel wiederkomme.

Gruß Manni


----------



## hardy_aus_k (22. November 2004)

@Manni

Warum Du Dich dann für Sonntag ausgetragen hast, verstehe ich trotzdem nicht. Deine Verletzung war doch erst am Nachmittag   

Mit Deiner Verletzungspause ist kein Problem. Letztlich spielt es keine Rolle, wann Du die eingeplanten Punkte für den Winterpokal einfährst. Enrgy ist auch noch nicht richtig aktiv geworden. Ich stufe es dann mehr als taktisches Manöver ein, die anderen Teams in Sicherheit zu wiegen   

Gute Besserung
Hardy


----------



## Manni (22. November 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Manni
> 
> Warum Du Dich dann für Sonntag ausgetragen hast, verstehe ich trotzdem nicht. Deine Verletzung war doch erst am Nachmittag
> 
> ...




Ich hab mir schon gedacht, dass es ne lange Nacht wird und ich mich nicht zum Aufstehen motivieren kann. 
Als ich dann um 12 den Sonnenschein gesehen habe, hab ich mir natürlich in den Hintern beissen wollen, das mußte dann aber der Chirurg für mich erledigen


----------



## mikkael (22. November 2004)

Alles unter Kontrolle, keine Panik! 

Also, die Forumsoftware für MTB-Fahrgemeinschaften aka "Last-Minute-Biking" wurde komplett umgestellt. Die bisherigen Einträge für unser "Weihnachtsessen" sind zwar nicht pfutsch*, aber auf der neuen Seite leider nicht mehr ersichtlich.

Ich habe den Termin für den Weihnachtsfeier neu erstellt, eher aber für künftige Anmeldungen. Wer aber sich nicht scheut noch einmal einzutragen, ist herzlich willkommen.

Zippi und ich, wir haben bereits für 20+ Personen reserviert, Platz ist noch vorhanden. Sollten die Sitzplätze nicht ausreichen, haben wir eh die Tomburger!   

VG Mikkael


*Die bereits eingetragenen Namen sind in der Anlage


----------



## JürgenK (22. November 2004)

mikkael
Mir ist gestern aufgefallen schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich muß wirklich mal einige Nummern im Handy speichern. Ich hab mir zwar noch umständlich Hardy´s Nummer besorgt und ihn angerufen, aber da war es auch schon zu spät.
> Aber du kannst mir glauben, am meisten hab ich mich selbst geärgert.
> Ich hoffe, ihr habt nicht zu lange gewartet.
> Stellvertretend für alle Wartenden hast du ein Bier (oder auch Multivitaminsaft) gut.
> ...


----------



## Manni (22. November 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Manni
> 
> Warum Du Dich dann für Sonntag ausgetragen hast, verstehe ich trotzdem nicht. Deine Verletzung war doch erst am Nachmittag
> 
> ...




Wieviel Punkte hast du denn eingeplant? Nur damit ich schonmal weiß was auf mich zu kommt, eventuell muß ich noch Langlauf lernen, mit Alpinski ist ja leider nicht viel zu holen. Der Doc sagt nächste Woche darf ich wieder, dann muß ich wohl auch mal ne 8Stundenschicht einlegen     Leide ja jetzt schon unter Bewegungsmangel


----------



## hardy_aus_k (22. November 2004)

@Manni

Im Skiurlaub nimmst Du erst einmal nur Halbtagesskipässe. Morgens schnallst Du Dir Felle unter Ski und bekommst 2 Punkte für Tourenski. Dann kommt mittags Alpinski, gibt wiederum 2 Punkte. Abends gehst Du am Nachmittag 90 Minuten in die Loipe, macht 6 Punkte. Nach dem Abendessen kommen nochmal 60 Minuten beim Flutlichtlanglauf mit 4 Punkten dazu. Ohne zu verkrampfen solltest Du dann pro Tag 14 Punkte machen. 

Vielleicht nimmst Du auch nur jeden zweiten Tag einen Halbtagesskipass und machst dafür Langlauf. Damit könntest Du dann prima den Punktverlust an den jeweiligen Reisetagen ausgleichen.

Ich habe natürlich keine Punkte direkt eingeplant. Aber vielleicht ist die Punktefifferenz zwischen dem erstplazierten Team und unserem Team eine gute Richtschnur, was wir noch von Dir erwarten. Das sind dann aktuell gut 280 Punkte. Das sind dann gut 70 Stunden biken  

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zippi (22. November 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ist gestern aufgefallen, dass neben Juppidoo auch Manni (obwohl eingetragen) nicht gekommen war und Jürgen die Handynummer von hardy nicht dabei hatte. Wie ihr weisst, wird am Treffpunkt normalerweise immer gewartet (wir fahren ja nicht seit gestern zusammen), wenn sich jemand nicht abgemeldet hat. Es wäre daher sehr vernünftig, kurz anzurufen oder ein SMS zuzuschicken. ...
> 
> 
> ...
> VG Mikkael



Halt Dich fest, Jürgen!
Weil ich um Deine Not mit der fehlenden Kommunikation wußte, habe ich dem Mikkael kurz nach unserem Telefonat am Sonntag eine SMS  geschickt, in der ich mitgeteilt habe,dass Du nicht kommst.

Jetzt frage ich mich, ob die SMS bei Mikkael angekommen ist?


----------



## Enrgy (22. November 2004)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Halt Dich fest, Jürgen!
> Weil ich um Deine Not mit der fehlenden Kommunikation wußte, habe ich dem Mikkael kurz nach unserem Telefonat am Sonntag eine SMS  geschickt, in der ich mitgeteilt habe,dass Du nicht kommst.
> 
> Jetzt frage ich mich, ob die SMS bei Mikkael angekommen ist?




Ja, ist sie. Er dachte nur, es war Juppis Mutter...


----------



## mikkael (22. November 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, ist sie. Er dachte nur, es war Juppis Mutter...


Ich lieg flach, mann!    

 Mikkael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (23. November 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

wahrscheinlich habt Ihr schon tief durchgeatmet, dass es lange keine Feierabendrundenstatistik gegeben hat. Aber da habt Ihr meine Beharrlichkeit unterschätzt   

Auch wenn der Winterpokal voll im Gange ist, möchte ich dennoch den Abschlussstand posten:

*1. Enrgy / 20900 / 16 Runden  /  541 Kilometer  /  10080 Höhenmeter
2. Mikkael / 19700 / 16 Runden  /  514 Kilometer  /  9420 Höhenmeter
3. Manni / 18960 / 16 Runden  /  547 Kilometer  /  8020 Höhenmeter*
4. Blake69 / 16030 / 14 Runden  /  421 Kilometer  /  7610 Höhenmeter
5. Mtb-Kao / 14680 / 12 Runden  /  381 Kilometer  /  7060 Höhenmeter
6. Kitesun / 12790 / 12 Runden  /  365 Kilometer  /  5490 Höhenmeter
7. JürgenK / 12060 / 10 Runden  /  329 Kilometer  /  5480 Höhenmeter
8. On any sunday / 10790 / 9 Runden  /  342 Kilometer  /  3950 Höhenmeter
9. Racetec1 / 10090 / 9 Runden  /  283 Kilometer  /  4430 Höhenmeter
10. Marco W. / 8610 / 7 Runden  /  234 Kilometer  /  3930 Höhenmeter

11. Marco_lev / 8520 / 8 Runden  /  256 Kilometer  /  3400 Höhenmeter
12. Handlampe / 8350 / 7 Runden  /  207 Kilometer  /  4210 Höhenmeter
13. Talybont / 8320 / 7 Runden  /  200 Kilometer  /  4320 Höhenmeter
14. Franky-x / 7570 / 7 Runden  /  201 Kilometer  /  3550 Höhenmeter
15. GuidoM / 7570 / 7 Runden  /  225 Kilometer  /  3070 Höhenmeter
16. Zippi / 7300 / 5 Runden  /  189 Kilometer  /  3520 Höhenmeter
17. FranG / 5990 / 5 Runden  /  169 Kilometer  /  2610 Höhenmeter
18. Gonzo63 / 5350 / 5 Runden  /  150 Kilometer  /  2350 Höhenmeter
19. [email protected] / 5340 / 4 Runden  /  144 Kilometer  /  2460 Höhenmeter
20. Zachi / 5300 / 5 Runden  /  142 Kilometer  /  2460 Höhenmeter

21. TomCanyon / 5300 / 5 Runden  /  142 Kilometer  /  2460 Höhenmeter
22. Daywalker74 / 5120 / 4 Runden  /  128 Kilometer  /  2560 Höhenmeter
23. Juchhu / 5010 / 5 Runden  /  139 Kilometer  /  2230 Höhenmeter
24. Stahlgabi / 4930 / 4 Runden  /  139 Kilometer  /  2150 Höhenmeter
25. Spiridon64 / 4220 / 3 Runden  /  121 Kilometer  /  1800 Höhenmeter
26. Schnucki / 4120 / 3 Runden  /  105 Kilometer  /  2020 Höhenmeter
27. Kölnerin / 4100 / 5 Runden  /  117 Kilometer  /  1760 Höhenmeter
28. Lüni / 3970 / 3 Runden  /  83 Kilometer  /  2310 Höhenmeter
29. Backloop / 3480 / 3 Runden  /  95 Kilometer  /  1580 Höhenmeter
30. Bike-ndorf / 3050 / 3 Runden  /  86 Kilometer  /  1330 Höhenmeter

31. Die Wade / 3040 / 3 Runden  /  73 Kilometer  /  1580 Höhenmeter
32. Vertexto / 3010 / 3 Runden  /  108 Kilometer  /  850 Höhenmeter
33. Entertainer / 2940 / 2 Runden  /  64 Kilometer  /  1660 Höhenmeter
34. willibike / 2650 / 3 Runden  /  76 Kilometer  /  1130 Höhenmeter
35. Restmountain / 2550 / 2 Runden  /  60 Kilometer  /  1350 Höhenmeter
36. Ploughman / 3720 / 4 Runden  /  135 Kilometer  /  1020 Höhenmeter
37. Centurion / 2390 / 2 Runden  /  43 Kilometer  /  1530 Höhenmeter
38. Newton_67 / 2290 / 2 Runden  /  63 Kilometer  /  1030 Höhenmeter
39. Tau / 2260 / 2 Runden  /  63 Kilometer  /  1000 Höhenmeter
40. Blitzfitz / 2260 / 2 Runden  /  44 Kilometer  /  1380 Höhenmeter

Und nun noch ein paar statistische Highlights:

64 Feierabendrunden durchgeführt

2129 Kilometer dabei zurückgelegt

33380 Höhenmeter überwunden

80 verschiedene Teilnehmer

48 Teilnehmer mit mindestens zwei Fahrten

35 Teilnehmer mit mindestens drei Fahrten

22 Teilnehmer mit mindestens fünf Fahrten

Nächstes Jahr geht es dann ab dem 01.04. nach Abschluss des Winterpokals mit ein paar Neuerungen weiter. Vielleicht wäre es jedoch auch eine Möglichkeit eine Erfassung analog des Winterpokals im Forum zu ermöglichen. Ich werde da mal *Rikman* anfunken.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## juchhu (23. November 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Nächstes Jahr geht es dann ab dem 01.04. nach Abschluss des Winterpokals mit ein paar Neuerungen weiter. Vielleicht wäre es jedoch auch eine Möglichkeit eine Erfassung analog des Winterpokals im Forum zu ermöglichen. Ich werde da mal *Rikman* anfunken.
> 
> ...


Tach zusammen,

1. WO IST DER HERR H. AUS K. IN DIESER STATISTIK?

2. Sehr gute Idee ab dem 01.04. 2005 bis zum 31.10.2005 den Winterpokal als Saisonpokal auszuschreiben. Frage ist nur, ob an den 5 Teilnehmern pro Team festgehalten wird, oder ob echte Gruppe möglich sind. Zwangsläufig sind dann bei stark unterschiedlichen Gruppenstärken die Teamplazierung nicht mehr aussagekräftig. Vielleicht könnte Rikman ja eine dritte Kategorie hinzufügen:

Einzelwertung
Teamwertung mit max. 5 Teilnehmern
Gruppe ohne Begrenzung

Was meint Ihr? Ich unterstütze Hardys Idee bzw. Vorschlag. 

VG Martin

PS:

Allerdings sollten während der Saison nur Punkte für's ZeitBiken verteilt werden können. Vielleicht noch zusätzlich mit der Gewichtung RR oder MTB, km und hm.


----------



## kitesun (23. November 2004)

also ich möchte eigentlich nur mein liebstes Hobby nachgehen und dabei nette Trails kennenlernen.

Also dieser Wettkampfgedanke geht mir etwas gegen den Strich.

Aber ich hoffe trotzdem, daß ich auch im nächsten Jahr ausserhalb der Wertung noch mitfahren darf...

Frank


----------



## mikkael (23. November 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Was meint Ihr? Ich unterstütze Hardys Idee bzw. Vorschlag.



Für den Winter braucht man Reiz und Motivation um aufzurüsten und bei dem Sauwetter zu fahren. Dafür ist der WP da! Die Spielerei mit der Teamgehörigkeit ist da um diese Motivation auf einer anderen Ebene zu stärken, genauso wie Hardy's Statistiken über die Feierabendrunden.

Wer will hier im Sommer bei herrlichem Wetter zuhause sitzen und sich von irgendwelchen Zahlen, Regelungen und Zugzwang motivieren lassen?

Alles was die Fahrerei komplizierter macht und aus dem Abenteuer ein Wettrennen fabriziert, würde ich absolut nicht (mehr) begrüssen. Wir sehen was hier im Forum seit Anfang des Winterpokals abläuft: Beweise, Verleumdungen, Unterstellungen usw. usw. Alles bisschen zu viel für eine Freizeitsportart, oder nicht?

Vielleicht bin ich zu rustikal aber: Für mich gibt es ab dem 01.04. unsere Feierabendrunden (jedoch mit Bike-Anfahrt ), Hardys Donnerstag-Statistiken D) und wenn möglich unsere Wochenendtrips mit 'Guest-Star-Guides'.

Ich freue mich schon drauf!

VG Mikkael


Nachtrag: In der Statistik ist es sehr gut zu lesen wie viele Leute (aller couleur) aus sämtlichen Gegenden sich die Mühe gemacht haben, um mitzufahren. Es sind gute Fahrer/innen dabei, sehr gute, nicht so gute, Anfänger, Kölner, Bonner, Erkrather, Autofahrer usw usw. Allein hier liegt die Attraktion.


----------



## juchhu (23. November 2004)

kitesun schrieb:
			
		

> also ich möchte eigentlich nur mein liebstes Hobby nachgehen und dabei nette Trails kennenlernen.
> 
> Also dieser Wettkampfgedanke geht mir etwas gegen den Strich.
> 
> ...


Heijeija, ich glaube, da bin ich etwas missverstanden worden.

Wer mich kennt, weiß, dass ich lieber der Fahrtechnik und dem Fahrspiel fröhne.  Zwar mag ich auch stundenlange Touren, aber der Wettkampfgedanke liegt mir dabei mehr als nur fern, d.h. bei meinen Touren sind AV über 16 km/h eher unwahrscheinlich  .

Hardys Idee bzw. meine Erweiterung greift eigentlich nur die organisatorischen Möglichkeiten der Winterpokal-Plattform-Software auf, nicht mehr aber auch nicht weniger. 

Wer will, kann sich gerne mal meine Platzierung im Winterpokal ansehen 

Nach dem ersten Eintrag habe ich mangels Gelegenheit und Klassifizierung von weiteren Einträgen abgesehen, bis, ja bis ich wieder zum Biken Zeit haben und/oder mein Ergometer kommt.

Also locker sehen. Hier ist bzw. entsteht kein Gruppendruck. Wer nicht will, gleich aus welchen Gründen, der trägt halt keine Zeiten ein bzw. macht beim Saisonpokal nicht mit. Also, damit das klar ist, falls der Saisonpokal eingeführt werden sollte, tragt nicht z.B. ein Herr H. aus K. die Punkte für die "Feierabendbiker" ein, sondern jeder macht das schön für sich selbst. Bei 'geführten' Touren übermittelt der Tourguide nur die Tourdaten, und die jeweiligen Teilnehmer erhöhen ggf. durch An- und Abreise per Bike ihre Punkte und tragen diese auch ein.

Schließlich geht's hier nur ums 'come together and have fun'  

VG Martin

PS:

Quasi eine overdosed Statistikfunktion, in sofern ist der Begriff 'Saisonpokal' falsch gewählt. Ersetze 'pokal' durch 'statistik'. 

Da ich leider immer noch für mein Geld arbeiten muss und noch ein paar andere Interessen außer Biken habe, werde ich mich wohl nie im ersten Drittel der Saisonstatistik wiederfinden. Aber das ist mir egal.


----------



## kitesun (23. November 2004)

alles klar. 

Mikkael hat etwas ausführlicher auch meine Meinung beschrieben

Frank 

P.S. ich halte mich zur Zeit etwas zurück mit dem biken, da Kurbel, Bremsen und Schaltwerk am A.... sind. Hat alles nur ca. 1 Jahr gehalten, toll. Mann, ist das ein teures Hobby...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (23. November 2004)

kitesun schrieb:
			
		

> alles klar.
> 
> Mikkael hat etwas ausführlicher auch meine Meinung beschrieben
> 
> ...


Mann, da bin aber froh. 

Ich hatte schon die Befürchtung, dass die Forumsteilnehmer jetzt echt dächten, ich würde mich zu einem knallharten Hund entwickeln  und das nicht nur hinsichtlich der restriktiv eingehaltenen Tourabfahrtszeiten (nach dem Motto: wer nicht pünktlich da ist, der fährt nicht mit ) sondern auch eines möglicherweise aufkeimenden Wettkampfgedankens.  

He, keine Sorge, bin immer noch der gleiche Schlaffi, will nur weg von Hardys augenkrebsfördernden Statistiken.  

VG Martin


----------



## Enrgy (23. November 2004)

Die Sache mit dem Winterpokal im Sommer habe ich letzte Saison schon mal an die Macher herangetragen. Erfolg gleich Null.
Aber warum soll die Feierabendstatistik jetzt aufhören, bzw erst am 1.4. wieder anfangen? Wegen mir können durchgehend alle Touren darin einfließen, die hier ausgeschrieben werden und mit entsprechenden Daten belegt werden können.

Was kriegt eigentlich der Sieger der Feierabendstatistik?


----------



## Manni (23. November 2004)

Also mir hat Hardy`s Feierabendstatistik so wie sie ist gut gefallen.  
Denn in erster Linie will man sich doch mit den Leuten vergleichen mit denen man regelmäßig unterwegs ist.
Wenn nun im Winterpokal biker x und y vor mir sind sagt mir das garnix. Dagegen weiß ich wer enrgy und mikkael sind und das ich die nächstes Jahr abhängen will   
Ich bin dafür das ganze auf lokaler Ebene zu belassen. Wie bereits angesprochen wurde, kann man die Berechnungsformel etwas aufpolieren. Und die Rangliste könnte man auch dauerhaft online stellen und dann einfach aktualisieren.
Webspace hab ich z.B. genug. 

P.S. Die neue Statistik könnte dann doch Schon am 01.01.2005 beginnen, jedenfalls, falls wir auch Wochenendtouren aufnehmen. Wäre dann aber keine Feierabendrundenstatistik mehr.

Gruß Manni


----------



## JürgenK (23. November 2004)

kitesun schrieb:
			
		

> also ich möchte eigentlich nur mein liebstes Hobby nachgehen und dabei nette Trails kennenlernen.
> 
> Also dieser Wettkampfgedanke geht mir etwas gegen den Strich.
> 
> ...





Mein Reden!  

Die bisherige Statistik ist eigentlich ganz o.k.

Jürgen


----------



## Manni (23. November 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Was kriegt eigentlich der Sieger der Feierabendstatistik?



Wir könnten ja einen Wanderpokal einführen, ist in Kegelclubs doch auch üblich


----------



## mikkael (23. November 2004)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Wir könnten ja einen Wanderpokal einführen, ist in Kegelclubs doch auch üblich


 ääähm.. *Manniiiii!*






Die Zeit die Du mit diesen 'belanglosen'  Beiträgen verloren hast, hättest mit einer 'etwas längeren' Runde Ergometer wettmachen können. 
Also, jetzt Abmarsch: trainieren, punkten! Hop hop! 

Siehst du etwa nicht, dass hier lauter 'böse Männer' lauern, während wir von einer verdächtigen 'Taschenlampe' beobachtet werden! 
  
VG Mikkael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (23. November 2004)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> ...auch Wochenendtouren aufnehmen. Wäre dann aber keine Feierabendrundenstatistik mehr...



Ich muß aber auch Samstags arbeiten, also hab ich irgendwann Feierabend und wenn ich danach bike ist das eine....RICHTIG, Feierabendrunde!!


----------



## Manni (23. November 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> ääähm.. *Manniiiii!*
> 
> Die Zeit die Du mit diesen 'belanglosen'  Beiträgen verloren hast, hättest mit einer 'etwas längeren' Runde Ergometer wettmachen können.
> Also, jetzt Abmarsch: trainieren, punkten! Hop hop!
> ...



Leider muß ich diese Woche verletzungsbedingt pausieren. Aber dafür schlag ich nächste Woche wieder zu, versprochen. 
Solange darf ich mir hier aber meine Langeweile mit Beiträgen versüßen.
Die Bösen Männer sind in der Tat ein Problem, aber es ist ja auch noch nicht Winter  
Und zur Taschenlampe fällt mir nur das hier ein:


----------



## Enrgy (23. November 2004)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Und zur Taschenlampe fällt mir nur das hier ein:



Der ist gut, uns Tomburgs-Uwe beim Nightride!!!


----------



## hardy_aus_k (23. November 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

da ich einfach mal davon ausgegangen bin, dass in der laufenden Woche wg. des Wetters keine Runde mehr erfolgt und dass mit der Weihnachtsfeier auch der Abschluss der Feierabendstatistik 2004 beendet ist, habe ich dann heute denn Sack zu gemacht   

Aber da Ihr noch sehnsüchtig nach mehr Zahlen schreit, bekommt Ihr Futter für Eure Seelen:

*Die Tourguide-Statistik*

*1. Enrgy / 8 Runden  /  303 Kilometer
2. MTB-Kao / 8 Runden  /  269 Kilometer
3. Handlampe / 5 Runden  /  128 Kilometer*
4. Manni / 5 Runden  /  173 Kilometer
5. Juchhu / 4 Runden  /  111 Kilometer
6. Ploughman / 3 Runden  /  100 Kilometer
7. On any Sunday / 2 Runden  /  92 Kilometer
8. Mikkael / 2 Runden  /  76 Kilometer
9. Kitesun / 2 Runden  /  51 Kilometer
10. Blake69 / 1 Runden  /  35 Kilometer
11. Talybont / 1 Runden  /  34 Kilometer
12. FranG / 1 Runden  /  28 Kilometer
13. Spooky / 1 Runden  /  25 Kilometer

*Die Gebiets-Statistik*

*1. Dhünntalsperre / 22 Runden  /  667 Kilometer
2. Wuppertal / 13 Runden  /  491 Kilometer
3. Siebengebirge / 7 Runden  /  187 Kilometer*
4. Glessener Höhen / 6 Runden  /  208 Kilometer
5. Königsforst / 3 Runden  /  87 Kilometer
6. Ville / 3 Runden  /  100 Kilometer
7. Wehebachtalsperre / 2 Runden  /  102 Kilometer
8. Neandertal / 2 Runden  /  76 Kilometer
9. Bensberg / 2 Runden  /  52 Kilometer
10. Chorbusch / 2 Runden  /  95 Kilometer
11. Opladen / 2 Runden  /  64 Kilometer

Wenn ich mir hier das Feedback anschaue, wird dann die neue Statistik im Januar 2005 starten. Neuerungen werden sein, 

dass ich Höhenmeter stärker gewichte,

dass ich die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit als Faktor berücksichtige,

dass ich die Statistik in einem eigenen Thread führe, damit alle Statistikgegener nicht gegen Ihren Willen in den normalen Threads belästigt werden,

und dass die Statistik alle Fahrgemeinschaft aus unserem lokalen Bikeforum umfasst.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Ploughman (23. November 2004)

Manni
Die Bösen Männer sind in der Tat ein Problem schrieb:


> Was einer der bösen Männer zu sagen hat: habe heute abend auf vier oder sechs Punkte verzichtet, aber dafür ist auch endlich das Winterrad fertig (die Probefahrt einzutragen war dann doch zu lächerlich). So ein Rahmentausch kann echt zäh sein, erstaunlich, wieviele Inkompatiblilitäten es gibt. Nun das schlimme für euch: Lieber friere ich mir den Arsch ab, als mit der Karre wie selbiger im Dauerstau kölnauswärts zu stehen. Also auf halbwegs trockenes Wetter hoffen und punkten.
> 
> Ciao
> Ploughman


----------



## zippi (23. November 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> wahrscheinlich habt Ihr schon tief durchgeatmet, dass es lange keine Feierabendrundenstatistik gegeben hat. Aber da habt Ihr meine Beharrlichkeit unterschätzt
> 
> ...



Wann war denn jetzt der letzte Tourentermin für Deine Statistik in diesem Jahr? Oder versteh ich hier jetzt was falsch?

@manni
Was nutzt Dir der Vergleich, wenn man nur Touren, die zu zweit gefahren worden sind, eintragen kann. Da fehlt doch bei etlichen die Single-Touren.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (24. November 2004)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Wann war denn jetzt der letzte Tourentermin für Deine Statistik in diesem Jahr? Oder versteh ich hier jetzt was falsch?



zu 1: So ist es !

zu 2: Nein !

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-Kao (24. November 2004)

also mir ist die statistik wurscht. obwohl, unter den ersten fünf bei den feierabendrunden und zweiter bei den guides und dann erst seit juli dabei... cooooooole statistik


----------



## zippi (24. November 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> zu 1: So ist es !
> 
> zu 2: Nein !
> 
> ...



zu 1: Wann? 1.11.?


----------



## hardy_aus_k (24. November 2004)

@Zippi

Die letzte Feierabendrunde, die ich gewertet habe, war die Ville-Tour von *Ploughman*. Die Ville-Tour hat am 17.11.04 stattgefunden.

@Feierabendbiker

Heute war Zickenalarm angesagt. Das hat mich dann dazu getrieben, doch drei Stunden unterwegs zu sein. Letztlich muss ich gestehen, dass es bei der Kälte genau eine Stunde zuviel war.

Dafür wurden ich dann mit einer Top20-Plazierung belohnt  Aber nur kurzfristig, denn inzwischen werde ich mal wieder nach hinten durchgereicht   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (25. November 2004)

Also wenn ich Eure Winterpokalpunkte so sehe, stehen mir die Haare zu Berge. Delgados Umfang schaffe ich vielleicht im Sommer, aber jetzt bestimmt nicht. OK, bin auch ein Weichei  .

Ich habe von Mitte Oktober bis jetzt vielleicht gerade mal 300 km geschafft. Gut, bin auch nur am WE zu Hause. Ab Montag kann ich meine Wohnung in Herzogenrath einrichten, ab DEZ. habe ich dann auch zwei Räder dort. Dann sieht die Welt schon wieder anders aus. Aber mit 8300 km (ca. 380 h) dieses Jahr stehe ich auch nicht sooo schlecht da.  

Ich mache mir aber schon ernsthaft Gedanken, wie ich nächstes Jahr an diese Leistung anknüpfen soll. Studium vorbei, keine Zeit, viel Arbeit. Da werde ich wohl Prioritäten setzen müssen. Weniger Langstrecken und mehr Sprints. Meine drei Mitfahrer vom Excelsior-24h-Team wollen nun auch in München starten, sowie in Duisburg und vielleicht noch in Rupolding. Und man hat mir nahe gelegt, diesmal die schnellste Zeit zu fahren. Aber wie? Naja, Sprinttraining halt und aufs Überleben hoffen.

Im Frühjahr fährt mich vielleicht schon Hardy aus den Schuhen  . Dann kriege ich aber echt einen moralischen.


MfG,
Armin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (25. November 2004)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> ... Im Frühjahr fährt mich vielleicht schon Hardy aus den Schuhen  . Dann kriege ich aber echt einen moralischen ...



Jetzt kommt es aber knüppeldick für mich. Nachdem ich schon von *Handlampe* auf meine wieder zum Vorschein getretenene Bergschwäche angesprochen worden bin, fängst Du jetzt auch noch an.

Aber eines ist klar. Wenn ich dann auf dem Berg stehe und auf Dich warte, werde ich sicherstellen, das zeitgleich ein Seelsorger für Dich bereitsteht   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## talybont (25. November 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt kommt es aber knüppeldick für mich. Nachdem ich schon von *Handlampe* auf meine wieder zum Vorschein getretenene Bergschwäche angesprochen worden bin, fängst Du jetzt auch noch an.
> 
> Aber eines ist klar. Wenn ich dann auf dem Berg stehe und auf Dich warte, werde ich sicherstellen, das zeitgleich ein Seelsorger für Dich bereitsteht


Das ist lieb von Dir. Ich bin zutiefst gerührt  . Aber noch ist es ja nicht so weit  .

MfG,
Armin


----------



## on any sunday (25. November 2004)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn ich Eure Winterpokalpunkte so sehe, stehen mir die Haare zu Berge. Delgados Umfang schaffe ich vielleicht im Sommer, aber jetzt bestimmt nicht. OK, bin auch ein Weichei  .
> 
> Ich habe von Mitte Oktober bis jetzt vielleicht gerade mal 300 km geschafft. Gut, bin auch nur am WE zu Hause. Ab Montag kann ich meine Wohnung in Herzogenrath einrichten, ab DEZ. habe ich dann auch zwei Räder dort. Dann sieht die Welt schon wieder anders aus. Aber mit 8300 km (ca. 380 h) dieses Jahr stehe ich auch nicht sooo schlecht da.
> 
> ...



Tja, Arbeit kann einen echt den Tag versauen.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Manni (27. November 2004)

Morgen Männer,
da das Wetter eh bescheiden ist, riskiere ich mal euch vom Biken abzuhalten     *Die* *Homepage* *ist fertig*  jedenfalls vorerst!

Also schaut mal vorbei, eventuell halt ich so ja auch die Konkurenz vom Punktesammeln ab   

Gruß Manni


----------



## zippi (27. November 2004)

Ich gratuliere Dir, Manni! Toll  gemacht.   
Ich hab's zwar nur überflogen, aber Deine Homepage ist für angehende Transis als Lektüre bestens zu empfehlen. Gut geschrieben. Gute Fotos. Kommt alles gut rüber. Gefühlsecht sozusagen.

Da hast Du ja auch die beste Stelle aus den Wupperbergen als Aufreißer gewählt. Blöd ist immer nur, dass der Schwierigkeitsgrad, bzw. das Gefälle und hohe Stufen nie so richtig auf Fotos rüberkommen. Da hift eigentlich nur ein Filmchen oder animierte Gifs.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (27. November 2004)

Hallo Manni,

Zippi kann ich mich da nur anschliessen   

Ich hatte bisher natürlich nicht die Zeit und Muße, mich damit intensiver zu beschäftigen. Aber meine Neugierde wollte ich dann zumindestens ein wenig stillen.

Auch wenn Du vergeschoben hast, Du müsstest studieren und hättest keine Zeit, die Homepgae sei Dir gegönnt. Jetzt geht es wieder ab auf das Bike und  Punkte sammeln.

Wenn wir dann schon beim Thema sind. Wie geht es denn Deiner Verletzung ? Bist Du mit dem Heilungsprozess zufrieden ?


Gruß
Hardy


----------



## JürgenK (27. November 2004)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich gratuliere Dir, Manni! Toll  gemacht.
> Ich hab's zwar nur überflogen, aber Deine Homepage ist für angehende Transis als Lektüre bestens zu empfehlen. Gut geschrieben. Gute Fotos. Kommt alles gut rüber. Gefühlsecht sozusagen.
> 
> Da hast Du ja auch die beste Stelle aus den Wupperbergen als Aufreißer gewählt. Blöd ist immer nur, dass der Schwierigkeitsgrad, bzw. das Gefälle und hohe Stufen nie so richtig auf Fotos rüberkommen. Da hift eigentlich nur ein Filmchen oder animierte Gifs.




@manni

ich kann mich zippi nur anschließen, dann hab ich mir auch das Tippen gespart.
Wirklich tolle Bilder, davon lebt ja auch jede HP.  

Jürgen


----------



## Manni (27. November 2004)

Soviel Lob hab ich doch garnicht verdient, schön das es euch gefällt.

Die Verletzung ist auch ausgestanden und ich hab schon wieder 16 Punkte gesammelt. Aber pünktlich zum Wochende ist das Wetter wieder schlecht    

Gruß Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (27. November 2004)

hi bikerz, kann mich am dienstag jemand zur weihnachtsfeier mitnehmen   ich wohne in köln-weidenpesch. wäre 'ne super sache


----------



## hardy_aus_k (28. November 2004)

@MTB-Kao

Ich hatte ohnehin geplant, *Ploughman* mitzunehmen. Auf dem Hinweg geht es dann vom Friesenplatz los. Auf dem Rückweg fahre ich über die Innere Kanal Str., da ich Ploughman zur Linie 18 bringen muss. Ich könnte  Dich dann ebenfalls an der Neusser Str. herauslassen.

@Team "Feierabendbiker"

Gestern hat es mich dann während einer Tour in der Nähe von Lohmar erwischt. Die hintere Gangschaltung ist ein Totalschaden. Da bewegt sich nichts mehr. 

Schuld war ein Ast, meine unbändige Kraft und meine Faulheit abzusteigen zu wollen, als es über einen umgefallenen Baum ging. Die Kombination war dann tötlich für meine Gangschaltung.

Die Tour war ohnehin ein Fiasko. Erst ein Platten, dann Ärger mit der Gangschaltung meines Mitfahrers und dann noch mein Defekt. Wir waren dann gut zwei Stunden unterwegs, allerdings davon eine Stunde Standzeit.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-Kao (28. November 2004)

@hardy

das hört sich doch gut an   wann soll ich am friesenplatz sein und wo genau?


----------



## mikkael (28. November 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Gestern hat es mich dann während einer Tour in der Nähe von Lohmar erwischt. Die hintere Gangschaltung ist ein Totalschaden. Da bewegt sich nichts mehr..


So n Mist!  Ich hoffe du kriegst es schnell in die Reihe, Hardy! 

Mikkael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (28. November 2004)

@Mikkael

Es war schon lange angedroht und jetzt wird es Wirklichkeit, der erste Einsatz meines silbernen Cross-Treckingsrades   

Gleich werde einige Umbauten vorgenommen und dann geht es zur Sache   

@MTB-KAO

Mein Vorschlag wäre das Foyer "Klapperhof" beim Gerling. Ich hole Euch dort ab. Mein Auto parkt direkt unter dem Foyer. 

Alternativ wäre die Kreuzung Friesenwall/Klapperhof ein guter Treffpunkt.

Zeitpunkt würde ich 18.00 Uhr ins Auge fassen. Wir fahren dann kurz bei mir vorbei, mache mich landfein, packen *On Any Sunday* ins Auto und los geht es. 19.00 Uhr sollten wir dann locker packen.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Ploughman (28. November 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @MTB-Kao
> 
> Ich hatte ohnehin geplant, *Ploughman* mitzunehmen. Auf dem Hinweg geht es dann vom Friesenplatz los. Auf dem Rückweg fahre ich über die Innere Kanal Str., da ich Ploughman zur Linie 18 bringen muss. Ich könnte  Dich dann ebenfalls an der Neusser Str. herauslassen.
> Gruß
> Hardy


Hardy,

da lese ich gerade, dass du den Shuttle machst  ?? Das wollte ich eigentlich nicht, aber ich nehme ehrführchtig an  . Dann verzichte ich auch generös am Dienstag auf sechs Punkte und trage mich jetzt flux zu der "Nicht-Anfänger-Runde" am Dienstag ein  .

Bis Dienstag dann also, genauer Treffpunkt per PM ?  

Ciao
Dieter

P.S: sehe gerade, ich hätte noch weiter unten lesen müssen, Roß und Reiter sind ja bereits genannt   (wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racetec1 (28. November 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir mal jemand ne kleine Wegbeschreibung zur Gaststätte geben? Ich fahre von Köln-Dünnwald aus und könnte auch noch einige mitnehmen.
Gruß...


----------



## Enrgy (28. November 2004)

@ racetec
schau mal in mein Fotoalbum, dort ist eine Karte der Anfahrt zur Wipperaue drin. Am Ende der eingezeichneten Route findet man die Haasenmühle. Oder map24.de und dann nach Haasenmühle in Solingen suchen.


----------



## Delgado (29. November 2004)

@Böse Männer 

Da haben wir noch vor Monatsfrist die Schallmauer im Winterpokal durchbrochen. 

Glückwunsch!

Da posten doch leichtsinnige Gemüter im Fitnessforum, dass ein Rennen auf den Winterpokal folgen solle. Als Kontrollinstanz oder sowas.

Konnte mich gerade noch beherrschen, Ort, Zeitpunkt und Streckenlänge bekannt zu geben. Man ist halt so milde und gütig gestimmt zu dieser Adventszeit.

Aber: 

Wer ist eigentlich dieser rayc der sich gerade völlig losgelöst von Dannen macht?

Hoffe er befindet sich nur auf einem zeitlich eng eingegrenzten Überflieger-Trip.

Auf bald. 

Gruß 

Delgado


----------



## FranG (29. November 2004)

@Manni:

Die WebSite ist wirklich großartig!  Vor allem die Fotos sind super aufbereitet. 
Möchtest Du vielleicht nicht ein Alpencross-Guiding für Feierbiker anbieten?

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Manni (29. November 2004)

FranG schrieb:
			
		

> @Manni:
> 
> Die WebSite ist wirklich großartig!  Vor allem die Fotos sind super aufbereitet.
> Möchtest Du vielleicht nicht ein Alpencross-Guiding für Feierbiker anbieten?
> ...



Da könnte man in zwei Jahren mal drüber sprechen    Muß erstmal die ultimative Strecke finden   

Oder so: Wenn wir genug sind, können wir für den Sommer bei einem Anbieter anfragen ob er uns guiden will. Sowas ist auch möglich. Dann sollten wir aber auch so 8 Leute sein.

Ich bin auf jedenfall wieder dabei.
Falls wer mitmöchte: 2005 Oberstdorf-Riva 14.000hm in 7 Tagen. Genaueres bei bikealpin. Ist die Transalp Oberstdorf-Gardasee2 (schwer  )
Ansonsten würd ich auch bei ner selbstorganisierten Reise mitfahren wenn da einer was vor hat  

@delgado: War am Samstag von Wildbergerhütte um die Wiehltalsperre gefahren. Sag mal wer spannt bei euch denn Neilonschnürre über die Wege   Dachte sowas gibts nur im Kino!

Gruß Manni


----------



## Delgado (29. November 2004)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Da könnte man in zwei Jahren mal drüber sprechen    Muß erstmal die ultimative Strecke finden
> 
> Oder so: Wenn wir genug sind, können wir für den Sommer bei einem Anbieter anfragen ob er uns guiden will. Sowas ist auch möglich. Dann sollten wir aber auch so 8 Leute sein.
> 
> ...



Hi Manni,

die von Dir angsprochene Oberstdorf-Gardaseetour orientiert sich an einer Tour aus der Bike von vor ca. 13 oder 14 Jahren. Habe den Bericht glaube ich noch.

Bin die Tour damals gefahren und traf am Gardasee eine Gruppe Kölner MTBler unter anderen o_a_s.

Die Tour ist schön. Empfiehlt sich aber eher für individuelle Kleingruppen von 2-4 Personen mit möglichst gleichem Level an Kondition und Technik. Ein professionelles Guiding würde ich nicht in Anspruch nehmen.

Die 7 Tage sind zu viel. Habe die Tour ca. 3 Jahre später noch mal in 4 Tagen gemacht. Ist völlig ausreichend. Reisezeit unbedingt nach der Hauptsaison.
Vorher sind, bis ca. Mitte/Ende Juni die Pässe in der Schweiz und Italien noch verschneit.

Apropos Wildbergerhütte. Hätte Dich ja gerne mal mit heißen Getränken verwöhnt wenn Du schon vor meiner Haustür vorbeifährst.

Die Nylonschnüre zeugen von meinen jüngsten Angelversuchen. Ist ja ungemein entspannend.

Nein im Ernst ist mir noch nie aufgefallen. Aber in unserer Gegend sind die Leute irgendwie ....... anders?

Manchmal überholen einen so 10 bis 12jährige Kids mit Rennquads an der Talsperre oder fahren ihre 150 PS Traktor-Monster spazieren.

Auch nett die ,,.... der ist einfach nur lieb..." Hof-Kampfhunde die's hier zuhauf gibt.

Na ja man arrangiert sich halt mit allem. Sogar mit dem Wetter. Und was einen nicht tötet .....

Für die Schnüre hab ich aber keine plausible Idee. Werde mal die Augen offenhalten.

Gruß Delgado


----------



## Manni (29. November 2004)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Manni,
> 
> Die Tour ist schön. Empfiehlt sich aber eher für individuelle Kleingruppen von 2-4 Personen mit möglichst gleichem Level an Kondition und Technik. Ein professionelles Guiding würde ich nicht in Anspruch nehmen.
> 
> ...



Also wenn sich 3-4 Freiwillige finden die mitfahren wollen wäre ich auch nicht unbedingt abgeneigt. Aber in weniger als 7 Tagen? Ich würde eher für mehr stimmen. Wird ja schließlich kein Rennen und 2000hm am Tag sind schon ne Menge Holz... Ich denke da außerdem an Kaiserschmarren, Kaas- und Krautknödel, riesige Nudelteller, Pizza und Apfelstrudel mit Cappuccino usw.. Nächte auf Berghütten, je höher desto besser    

Eventuell ergibt sich ja noch was anderes im Reiseforum, ist ja noch mehr als ein halbes Jahr Zeit.

Die Schnüre waren eher gegen Wanderer oder Viehzeugs gedacht, so ca. auf Kniehöhe gespannt. Die Versorgung hat meine Freundin übernommen. Beim nächsten Mal melde ich mich an, dann kannst du mal guiden.


----------



## on any sunday (29. November 2004)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen Männer,
> da das Wetter eh bescheiden ist, riskiere ich mal euch vom Biken abzuhalten     *Die* *Homepage* *ist fertig*  jedenfalls vorerst!
> 
> Also schaut mal vorbei, eventuell halt ich so ja auch die Konkurenz vom Punktesammeln ab
> ...



Hallo Manni,

schöne Seite, aber das ich mal wieder vollkommen missverstanden werde, macht mich sehr traurig.  Ich glaube, darüber muss ich mit meinem Therapeuten oder Nachbarn sprechen.  

Hoffentlich wird das Wetter schlecht und ich kann auf meiner Seite noch meine anderen Alpenabenteuer mundgerecht aufbereiten.   

Habe für nächstes Jahr einen Alpencross durch die Schweiz bzw. Westalpen in Planung und suche noch Opfer, wie wärs?  

Grüsse

Michael

P.S. Kleiner Tip: In dein Gästebuch kann man, ohne Freigabe von dir, alles reinschreiben. Nicht gut, da sich dann jeder mit irgendwelchem Quatsch verewigen kann oder auf Sachen verlinkt, die Ärger geben könnten!


----------



## mikkael (29. November 2004)

Soeben hatte ich mein erstes Nightride, vom Büro nach Hause auf bekannten Trails. Der zusätzliche Mirage X Scheinwerfer macht schon was aus, erstaunlich!  Da ich nun auf'n Geschmack gekommen bin, werde ich bald was cooles bei uns in der Gegend vorbereiten. 

VG Mikkael


----------



## Ploughman (29. November 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Habe für nächstes Jahr einen Alpencross durch die Schweiz bzw. Westalpen in Planung und suche noch Opfer, wie wärs?
> 
> Grüsse
> 
> Michael


Wann?
Die Opferrollenverteilung besprechen wir dann noch. Lieber richtig westlich, habe lange für ein schweizer Unternehmen gearbeitet :kotz:  - na ja, den Fendant habe ich immer noch abgekonnt (merke: Ploughman = Toughman)

Ciao
Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RICO (30. November 2004)

Hallo Manni,
schöne Seite, ich bin diesen Juli die Tour über Schneebergscharte, Eisjöchl mit meiner Liebsten gefahren. Bilder in meinem Album. Wir hatten etwas mehr Glück mit dem Wettter und konnten auch noch einige andere schöne Übergänge einbauen. Allerdings auch viel Schnee auf dem Eisjöchl. Von meinen 7 Alpentouren war dies die Zweitschönste, nach der Joe Route Oberstdorf-Riva.
Werde die Tour übrigens nächstes Jahr im September für SIT guiden.

@ on any Sunday
Westalpen und Schweiz bin ich auch am überlegen, muß wohl mal wieder ne Tour mit Euch fahren, dann können wir mal drüber reden.  
RICO


----------



## MTB-Kao (30. November 2004)

wer dreht eine runde mit???

http://www.stern.de/unterhaltung/comic/haderer/index.html?id=503481&nv=fs&cp=31


----------



## Ploughman (1. Dezember 2004)

Hi Folks,

war eine sehr nette Veranstaltung, diesmal ganz ohne Kopfbedeckungen.

@Hardy
Danke für den Fahrdienst, Anschluß hat geklappt. Kann dir als "Wiedergutmachung" mal Laufräder zentrieren anbieten, wenn du da mal Bedarf hättest.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## MTB-Kao (1. Dezember 2004)

jau, war doch ein sehr netter und lustiger abend. danke den initiatoren, den organisatoren, dem kutscher, meinen sponsoren, meiner mutter....


----------



## juchhu (1. Dezember 2004)

Tach zusammen,

den Lobhudeleien an den/die Veranstalter schließe ich mich rückhaltlos an. 

Kritik an Kutscher, Sponsoren und meine Mutter, die alle durch Abwesendheit glänzten.    

Bilder sind noch nicht ausgewertet. Ich glaube, ich sollte eine Umfrage machen, welche wir ins Netz stellen?! 

Ein gelungener Abend, wie heißt es so oft bei E-Bucht: Sehr gute Abwicklung, gerne immer wieder. 

VG Martin


,


----------



## mikkael (1. Dezember 2004)

*Es war ein netter Abend, mal ohne Bike!* Dank an alle fürs Kommen! 

 Volker zum 23sten! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## zippi (1. Dezember 2004)

Die Organisatoren bedanken sich für die rege Teilnahme.

Dank gilt insbesondere auch denen, die für den Shuttle-Service gesorgt haben.

Mikkael danke ich speziell für den Transport meiner Person.

Meine sportliche Anerkennung all denjenigen, die eine weitere Anreise hatten und zusätzlich noch auf's Bierchen verzichten mußten.

So, genug gedankt. Ich leg mich wieder hin. 


Für Volker noch mal


----------



## hardy_aus_k (1. Dezember 2004)

@Volker

Den Geburtstagsglückwünschen möchte ich mich natürlich anschliessen. 

Im speziellen interessiert mich natürlich, wann Du Dir auch vorgenommen hast, in Deinem neuen Lebensjahr endlich die 750 Punkte im Winterpokal einzufahren   

Gruß
Das Geschwür in Deinem Hintern


----------



## on any sunday (1. Dezember 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> *Es war ein netter Abend, mal ohne Bike!* Dank an alle fürs Kommen!
> 
> Volker zum 23sten!
> 
> VG Mikkael



Und erst recht fürs Gehen.   

Endlich ein Teammeeting, das Spaß gemacht hat.  

Meine besorgten Kollegen haben mich gefragt, warum ich etwas verschlafen ausseh und eine etwas raue Stimme habe. Da ich nicht zugeben konnte, in welcher merkwürdigen Gesellschaft ich war, hab ich gesagt, ich war im Puff. Das hat sie dann beruhigt.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni (1. Dezember 2004)

Rundumgelungen,
das muß man wiederholen


----------



## Handlampe (1. Dezember 2004)

Ich schließe mich meinen Vorrednern an
Eine nette Gesellschaft.....wenn nur nicht diese lärmenden Tanten am Nebentisch gewesen wären.... man konnte ja teilweise sein eigenes Geschrei nicht mehr hören   


Achja....und gelernt hab ich auf dieser Veranstaltung auch noch was: Und zwar, wie man die letzten hartverdienten Euros, die man nicht schon vorher in neue Federgabeln, Dämpfer, Winsstopperjacken, Scheibenbremsen, Rohloffnaben uswusw. investiert hat, dann trotzdem noch in das Hobby Biken buttert, indem man sich diese netten eletronischen Satellitenfinder samt Zubehör an den eigentlich mit Höhenmessern, Pulsuhren und Beleuchtungsmitteln doch schon hoffnungslos überfüllten Lenker schraubt.


----------



## JürgenK (1. Dezember 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> *Es war ein netter Abend, mal ohne Bike!* Dank an alle fürs Kommen!
> 
> Volker zum 23sten!
> 
> VG Mikkael




Hallo Mikkael, wo ist den Bild abgeblieben?


Ja, war ein nettes Essen gestern, auch ohne Helm sind die Leute zu gebrauchen.   

PS: Ist Volker wirklich schon 23 geworden, ich meine, wenn man sich mit Ihm unterhält.....  Nochmals  Wenn du nochmal einen ausgeben willst, du hast ja meine Nummer.


Bis demnächst

Jürgen


----------



## hardy_aus_k (1. Dezember 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

nachdem nun die Feierlichkeiten zu Enrgy's Geburtstag langsam den Höhepunkt überschritten haben, kommen wir nun wieder zu den ernsten Dingen des Lebens:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=55

Wie angekündigt habe ich eine Tour für Sonntag ausgeschrieben. Auch hier bin ich mir bewusst, dass die Anfangszeit nicht den Geschmack von allen trifft.

Dann bleibt nur die Frage nach dem nächsten Nightride offen. Als Termin schlage ich den 08.12.04 ab 19.00 Uhr vor. Guiden könnte ich die Touren "Scheuren/Landwehr/Staumauer Dhünntalsperre" vom Schöllerhof und "Sengbachtalsperre/Pfaffenberg/Burg" von Hilgen.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## dietbaum (2. Dezember 2004)

auch von mir herzlichen Dank an die Organisatoren der besinnlichen Weihnachtsfeier, auch wenn mein Erscheinen den Alter-Durchschnitt um ca. 20 Jahre nach oben getrieben hat. 
Mit Hilfe von GPS habe ich dann auch wieder zurück nach Bergisch Moskau aka Remscheid gefunden. 
Wenn ich diesen Winter fleissig trainiere, kann ich vielleicht im nächsten Frühjahr mal mitfahren. Will nicht auch noch die Durchschnitts-Geschwindigkeit versauen.
Gruß aus Remscheid
Dieter

dietbaum


----------



## kitesun (2. Dezember 2004)

@hardy

11 Uhr Startzeit ist ein Problem ?

Ich bin für 9 Uhr  

Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (2. Dezember 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schließe mich meinen Vorrednern an
> Eine nette Gesellschaft.....wenn nur nicht diese lärmenden Tanten am Nebentisch gewesen wären.... man konnte ja teilweise sein eigenes Geschrei nicht mehr hören
> 
> 
> Achja....und gelernt hab ich auf dieser Veranstaltung auch noch was: Und zwar, wie man die letzten hartverdienten Euros, die man nicht schon vorher in neue Federgabeln, Dämpfer, Winsstopperjacken, Scheibenbremsen, Rohloffnaben uswusw. investiert hat, dann trotzdem noch in das Hobby Biken buttert, indem man sich diese netten eletronischen Satellitenfinder samt Zubehör an den eigentlich mit Höhenmessern, Pulsuhren und Beleuchtungsmitteln doch schon hoffnungslos überfüllten Lenker schraubt.




... na wenn's hilft.


----------



## MTB-Kao (2. Dezember 2004)

@hardy
würde ja gerne am sonntag mitfahren, aber nachdem wir gestern meine vorderradnabe auseinandergebaut haben wird da wohl nix draus. einige kugeln sind plan geschliffen, das lager sieht dementsprechend aus  und da ich nicht zu den leuten mit sieben mtbs gehöre...    ich fahre dann nächste woche mal zum hunds und werde mir 'ne xt-nabe besorgen. laut vertexto ist die gabel auch nicht so ganz super, mal schauen was sich da machen lässt. habe ja noch garantie und gewährleistung


----------



## hardy_aus_k (3. Dezember 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

nachdem die Welt doch nicht im Büro zusammengebrochen ist, möchte ich dann direkt die ersten freien Minuten nutzen, um auf die geplante Tour am Sonntag hinzuweisen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=55

Da sich schon *Mikkael* und *Kitesun* angemeldet haben, wird die Tour stattfinden. Auch mein defektes Bike wird mich nicht davon abhalten, das Guiding zu übernehmen, denn ich habe eben eine aktuelle Meldung aus Breuer's Bikebahnhof bekommen, dass das Bike heute Abend wieder in Ordnung ist.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## hardy_aus_k (5. Dezember 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

wer jetzt doch noch bis zur letzten Minute gehofft hat, ich würde die Tour wetterbedingt absagen, um dann doch im warmen Bett bleiben zu können, wird enttäuscht.

Die ausgeschriebene Tour findet statt  

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## hardy_aus_k (5. Dezember 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

als Motto der Tour würde ich dann mal zusammenfassend sagen: Bekommt unser *Bergkönig* eigentlich nie genug   

Geplant war eine mittelschwere Achterbahnfahrt durch das Wuppertal. Mit 33 Kilometern und 820 Höhenmeter sind wir, *Kitesun*, *MTB309*, *Mikkael* und *Hardy_aus_K*, dem wohl auch gerecht geworden. Entsprechend der überall umsichgreifenden Adventsstimmung sind wir dann auch friedlich und vereint die Strecke gefahren:





Kurz vor dem Ziel nahm dann von unserem *Bergkönig* die Unruhe zu. Mir wurde klar, dass ich noch etwas nachlegen muss. Kundenorientiert, wie ich auch einmal sein kann, habe ich mir dann überlegt, wie wir unserem *Bergkönig* doch noch zufrieden stellen können. Nachdem wir dann die Vernunftbiker *Kitesun* und *MTB309* am Parkplatz verabschiedet haben, haben wir dann nochmal 18 Kilometer und 390 Höhenmeter nachgelegt:





Gruß
Hardy


----------



## kitesun (5. Dezember 2004)

@hardy und mikkael

Respekt, Respekt

Also mir hat es gereicht, ich bin ziemlich alle, und das alles mit nur einer Bremse  

Aber trotzdem wieder mal eine schöne Tour mit der optimalen Mannschaftsstärke

Bis zum nächsten Trail

Frank


----------



## Enrgy (5. Dezember 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> ... Bekommt unser *Bergkönig* eigentlich nie genug   ...



War ja klar. Ich glaube, wir müssen seine Autoschlüssel verstecken, damit er demnächst à la Delgado immer per Bike zum Tourstart anreist. Sonst kriegt der NIE genug!!
Ich habs heut wieder ruhig angehen lassen, no speed, no dirt. Von mir aus nach Hitdorf zum Rhein, dann von der Wuppermündung flußaufwärts bis Wipperaue und über den Waldfriedhof zurück. Ich war komischerweise schneller unterwegs als letztes Mal, so kamen trotz 6km längerer Strecke nur 5min mehr Fahrzeit dabei raus, die natürlich auch noch vom edlen WP-Programm abgeschnitten werden. 
Dafür hat der Meister der bits&bytes wieder ne neue Spielerei programmiert, man kann jetzt zu seinen Daten auch Kommentare eintragen. Ganz toll. Wird die Liste NOCH länger, man darf noch weiter blättern. Und das wo rikman doch so ein Linux-Mensch ist. Jetzt ist er voll auf dem Microsoft-Weg und bastelt 
Dinge, die die Welt nicht braucht. Die Tortendiagrämmelchen waren ja schon das erste Anzeichen.

Gruß enrgy

PS: @ kitesun
"nur eine Bremse" => Leichtbautrip oder Magura?....


----------



## mikkael (5. Dezember 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> als Motto der Tour würde ich dann mal zusammenfassend sagen: Bekommt unser *Bergkönig* eigentlich nie genug..


Anscheinend nie!  

Kunde zufrieden, Verkäufer zufrieden, Punkte im Sack und eine (ok, ok eben zwei) schöne Runde gefahren. Was will man mehr? 

VG Mikkael


----------



## kitesun (5. Dezember 2004)

@enrgy

immer noch den Ärger mit der alten Julie. Habe eine 2005-Julie bestellt, ist aber noch nicht da, so musste die Vorderradbremse alleine herhalten. Ging irgenwie auch

@mikkael

Wo sind die Bilder ?

Frank


----------



## hardy_aus_k (6. Dezember 2004)

@Team "Feierabendbiker!

Der Statistiker in mir hat dann mal wieder zugeschlagen. Was haltet Ihr davon:

bisher wurde an jedem Tag des Winterpokals von den Feierabendbikern gepunktet

am 21.11. wurde bisher das höchste Ergebnis mit 57 Punkten erziehlt; danach kommt der 14.11. mit 56 Punkten

Hardy_aus_K hat sich bisher mit 3 Tagen die wenigsten Ruhetage, Enrgy hat sich mit 30 Tagen die meisten Ruhetage gegönnt

Mikkael hat mit 9,23 Punkte pro aktiven Tag die höchste durchschnittliche Punktzahl, Zippi mit 5,23 Punkten die niedrigste durchschnittliche Punktzahl
Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fietser (6. Dezember 2004)

Als Außenstehender fällt mir bei dieser Statistik auf, daß Ihr nicht nur Feierabendbiker sondern auch Sonntagsfahrer seid!


----------



## mikkael (6. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

hier sind die Bilder aus der gestrigen Runde. Voila!








Noch 3 weitere gibt's in meinem Album

Jetzt poste ich auch mal die Bilder aus dem Weihnachtsfeier!

VG Mikkael


----------



## Enrgy (6. Dezember 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Enrgy hat sich mit 30 Tagen die meisten Ruhetage gegönnt




Jaja, mach nur weiter so!!

hab mal in meinen gespeicherten Daten vom letzten Jahr geschaut (ich habe alle Details der ersten 100, kann ich dir gerne mal zukommen lassen):
Ich hatte nach 1 Monat 120 Punkte. Doch wie ja bekannt ist, hatte ich da noch 7/24 Zeit zum biken. Jetzt hab ich auch 7/24, nämlich 7 Stunden in 24 Tagen ...Wenn du dann noch die Bonuspunkte rausrechnest, sinds evtl. noch weniger als 120 Punkte.
Also, die große Stütze wäre ich auch mit kompletter Freizeit nicht geworden. Zippi ist eben seit längerer Zeit im Studio, das zählt ja auch. 

OT:
bzgl. deiner neuen Sig:
Rechneste eigentlich deine Kantinenbesuche Freitags+Samstags mit in den WP ein?  
Als Tip hätte ich für dich mal das zakk in Düsseldorf (www.zakk.de), auch ein netter Laden, meist mit besserer Musik! War vor 5-6 Jahren mal Stammgast dort, aber seit dort kein House mehr läuft (DJ hat ins 3001 gewechselt), mag ichs auch nicht mehr so sehr. Beliebt ist für unsere Generation vor allem "Die üblichen Verdächtigen". Da hab ich schon mal bei 3°C über 1 Stunde in der Schlange auf Einlaß gewartet. Da wird dann auch entspr. Partymusik gespielt und die Übergänge sind weitaus besser als in der Kantine. Die haben mich damals schon genervt. Zuerst der neusete Dancehit, danach direkt "Stairway to heaven" oder "Born to be wild" - g r a u s a m!!!  

Gruß Volker


----------



## mikkael (6. Dezember 2004)

Für die, die nie genug haben, gibt es immer mehr: Die Neanderthalrunde  
Alle Sonntagsfahrer sind herzlich eingeladen! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (6. Dezember 2004)

@Enrgy

Das Abzappeln in der Kantine hat sicherlich die Qualität von Grundlagenausdauertraining. Um aber unnötige Diskussionen zu vermeiden, habe ich auf eine Anfrage im Winterpokal-Thread und auf Punkte verzichtet   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Manni (6. Dezember 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Team "Feierabendbiker!
> 
> Der Statistiker in mir hat dann mal wieder zugeschlagen. Was haltet Ihr davon:
> 
> ...



Und ich bin wohl direkt gelöscht worden.... 
bzw. das Unauffälligste Teammitglied?


"Bitte nicht am Tag zuvor 80 km fahren!" 
  Das gilt aber auch für dich mikkael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (6. Dezember 2004)

@Manni

Ich war selber traurig, dass ich zu Deiner Leistung kein statistisches Highlight ermitteln konnte   

Du schwimmst eben in der Masse mit, da gibt es dann auch nichts herausragendes zu berichten  

Aber um Deine Neugierde zu befriedigen: Du bist hast an 14 Tagen gepunktet und hast dabei eine durchschnittliche Punktzahl von 8,64 erzielt. 

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## mtb309 (6. Dezember 2004)

@ Hardy: prima Tourguide   
@ Mikkael: tolle Bilder   
@ Frank: größten Respekt habe ich vor deiner Fahrtechnik (mit nur einer Bremse!!!)    
@ all: hat mir großen Spaß gemacht, mit euch zu fahren, gerne mal wieder   

vg: Peter


----------



## JürgenK (6. Dezember 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Manni
> 
> Ich war selber traurig, dass ich zu Deiner Leistung kein statistisches Highlight ermitteln konnte
> 
> ...





.....präsentiert sich so ein Team?  

Das hat ja schon Züge von Borussia Dortmund.... mit den entsprechenden Auflösungserscheinungen 


Als teamloser darf ich mir solche Fragen stellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (6. Dezember 2004)

@ Team
so wie es im Moment im WP abläuft, sind die vorderen Ränge (ab einschliesslich Rang 5 aufwärts) für uns nicht mehr einzuholen. 







Dazu sitzen uns die WBTS'ler uns im Nacken sowie die Mädels. Ich glaube, wenn wir jetzt wieder das Tempo von Anfang November erreichen, ist Rang 6 in machbarer Nähe. 

Also los! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




VG Mikkael


----------



## Manni (6. Dezember 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> @ Team
> so wie es im Moment im WP abläuft, sind die vorderen Ränge (ab einschliesslich Rang 5 aufwärts) für uns nicht mehr einzuholen.
> 
> 
> ...



Dann werd ich mir mal deine Neandertalrunde freihalten, es sei denn es regnet, will schließlich nicht im Winterurlaub krank sein.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (6. Dezember 2004)

@JürgenK

Ich verfolge aktuell nicht die Ereignisse in Dortmund, aber wenn es mit uns verleichbar ist, haben wir die Probleme auf hohem Niveau   

Aber eines können wir auf jeden Fall festhalten: beim Feiern fällt es uns wesentlich leichter, eine geschlossene Mannschaftsleistung abzugeben, als beim Biken   

@Team "Feierabendbiker"

*Manni,* da bekomme ich direkt wieder großen Respekt vor Dir. Die spontane Zusage zur großen Neanderthalrunde verlangt Mut   

*Mikkael*, auch wenn zugeben muss, dass in den letzten Wochen beträchtliche Punktabstände zu den vorderen Rängen entstanden sind, habe ich das Ziel Top 5 nicht aufgegeben. Noch ist nichts entschieden und der Winter ist noch lang.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## zippi (6. Dezember 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Team "Feierabendbiker!
> 
> Der Statistiker in mir hat dann mal wieder zugeschlagen. Was haltet Ihr davon:
> 
> ...




Also, irgendwie hört sich ".....die meisten Ruhetage...." positiver an als "....mit 5,23 Punkte die niedrigste durchschnittliche Punktzahl."


Hardy! Willst Du mich demoralisieren, oder was? Das mußt Du anders ausdrücken. Ich zähle auf Deine Rhetorik  .
Gräz Dirk


----------



## JürgenK (6. Dezember 2004)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Also, irgendwie hört sich ".....die meisten Ruhetage...." positiver an als "....mit 5,23 Punkte die niedrigste durchschnittliche Punktzahl."
> 
> 
> Hardy! Willst Du mich demoralisieren, oder was? .....
> ...




oh ha, jetzt geht Hardy in die Offensive.  

Laßt euch nicht provozieren, das hat in Dortmund auch so angefangen.....

....und dann wechselt Hardy mit seinen Punkten das Team und geht zu den bösen Männern oder gar zum TT.  


Als Teamloser ist man doch in einer angenehmen Beobachterposition


----------



## on any sunday (6. Dezember 2004)

JürgenK schrieb:
			
		

> oh ha, jetzt geht Hardy in die Offensive.
> 
> Laßt euch nicht provozieren, das hat in Dortmund auch so angefangen.....
> 
> ...




Jaaa, macht euch ruhig intern fertig, das freut die böse Konkurrenz.  

@Jürgen. Hattest du auf mein Handy sinnloses Zeug gebrabelt?   

Salve

Mikele


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (6. Dezember 2004)

@JürgenK

Mein Lieber, das wird jetzt eindeutig als Versuch gewertet, Zwietracht unter den Feierabendbikern zu sähen     

Um Dir jegliche Hoffnung zu nehmen, dass Du den dann freiwerdenden Platz einnehmen kannst: TT, WBTS und Böse Männer ist eine andere Liga, nichts für mich   

@Zippi

Ich wollte einfach *Engry* ein wenig aufbauen. Ruhetage heisst für mich eben auch Kräfte sammeln, um dann zum richtigen Zeitpunkt erbarmunglos zuzuschlagen. Also sind die Ruhetage nur eine Investition in die Zukunft.

Mit Deiner niedrigen durchschnittlichen Punktzahl würde ich mal nicht überbewerten. Mühsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen ! Bei Dir ist eben der große Vorteil, dass die Punkte unabhängig vom Wetter kommen.

@All

Wie sieht es nächstes Wochenende mit Euch aus ? Ehe ich wieder einen Termin hereinsetze, der für die meisten nicht passt, wäre mal ein Feedback wg. der Anfangszeit nicht schlecht.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## JürgenK (6. Dezember 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> @Jürgen. Hattest du auf mein Handy sinnloses Zeug gebrabelt?
> 
> Salve
> 
> Mikele



Nee, ich weiß ja nicht mal dass du ein tragbares Telefon hast, wenn ich aber mal draufsprechen  soll veröffentliche einfach hier deine Nummer. Vielleicht finden sich ja noch andere die mal was loswerden wollen.  

Bis denn mal 

Jürgen


----------



## JürgenK (6. Dezember 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @JürgenK
> 
> Mein Lieber, ...
> 
> ...




Mir ist die Uhrzeit eigentlich egal, am liebsten mag ich aber den späten Vormittag. Ich bin leider auch am WE des öfteren auch arbeitstechnisch behindert.

Aber vielleicht klappt es ja dieses.


Jürgen


----------



## Juppidoo (7. Dezember 2004)

Ich hab mal ein paar Bilder von der Weihnachtsfeier in mein Album gestellt. 
Leider ist es mir nicht gelungen ein neues Album zu kreieren.

Na ja, dafür ist aber ein Video angehängt, was irgendeiner gedreht hat.  

Nee, klappt auch nicht.   Das Format ist wohl nicht o.k. Wie macht man denn sowas???

Bis denn

Jürgen


----------



## kitesun (7. Dezember 2004)

@hardy

mir ist jede Zeit reicht. Hauptsache ich habe zwei Bremsen.

Außer du stellst auch so eine Riesenrunde wie Mikkael ein. 60 Kilometer sind vielleicht machbar, aber die Zeit. Es gibt ja noch ein Leben nach, neben und zwischen dem Biken.

Frank


----------



## zippi (7. Dezember 2004)

Juppidoo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mal ein paar Bilder von der Weihnachtsfeier in mein Album gestellt.
> Leider ist es mir nicht gelungen ein neues Album zu kreieren.
> 
> Na ja, dafür ist aber ein Video angehängt, was irgendeiner gedreht hat.
> ...




 Aha! Unsere gespaltene Persönlichkeit ist wieder da!

Jürgen, frag doch einfach mal Dr.JürgenK, ob der Dir mit den Fotos hilft, und laß Dich nicht von Mr.Juppidoo irritieren.

Ich weiß,...........es ist nicht einfach.............also das mit den Fotos, mein ich... 


@Hardy
Günstige Termine sind bei mir zur Adventszeit, immer Samstags 14.00 oder Sonntags 10.00 (wegen der nachmittäglichen familiären Weihnachtsmarktbesuche  ) vielleicht aber auch 13.00, wenn der Terminator an meiner Seite mal keine Aktivitäten anmeldet, manchmal aber auch gar nicht. ...............also,eigentlich kann ich gar keinen bestimmten Termin angeben  .
Außer nach 20.00, dann aber immer. Aber hey, die Mirage liegt schon unter'm Weihnachtbaum  .


----------



## mikkael (7. Dezember 2004)

@Juppi
Die Video ist wahrscheinlich im Quicktime-Format (oder mpg), wenn's nicht all zu sehr gross ist (bis 10 MB), kannst du versuchen, mir zu mailen; ich stelle es ins Internet.

@Zippi
wir sind doch alle stolz auf dich, Mann! 

@Hardy
Ich bin am WE nicht da, das soll euch aber nicht daran hindern kräftig(er) zu punkten. Apropos Top 5, hardy, aufgegeben habe ich lange nichts: ich habe sogar geschafft, während der gestrigen Weihnachtsfeier unserer Firma zu punkten!  

Gebt Gas!

@Kitesun
Frank, das Leben nach, zwischen und zwischen dem Biken gibt es zwar, aber es bringt leider keine bzw wenig Punkte! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## Ploughman (7. Dezember 2004)

@   
Männer kämpft! Ein winziger kleiner Punkt und die Odenwälder Brut ist wieder bezwungen. Danach werden wir sie nach hinten durchreichen, damit unsere Feiertags äh Feierabendbiker   einen würdigen Gegner mehr bekommen.

Ciao
Ploughman


----------



## FranG (7. Dezember 2004)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> @
> Männer kämpft! Ein winziger kleiner Punkt und die Odenwälder Brut ist wieder bezwungen. Danach werden wir sie nach hinten durchreichen, damit unsere Feiertags äh Feierabendbiker   einen würdigen Gegner mehr bekommen.
> 
> Ciao
> Ploughman



Bitteschön!
Zur Arbeit und zurück schaffe ich es noch gerade trotz Husten 
(Ischh habbbe nämlich gakeine Auto - jedenfalls nicht um zur Arbeit zu kommen...)

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Delgado (7. Dezember 2004)

FranG schrieb:
			
		

> Bitteschön!
> Zur Arbeit und zurück schaffe ich es noch gerade trotz Husten
> (Ischh habbbe nämlich gakeine Auto - jedenfalls nicht um zur Arbeit zu kommen...)
> 
> ...




Though this be madness, yet there's method in't.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ploughman (7. Dezember 2004)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> @
> Männer kämpft! Ein winziger kleiner Punkt und die Odenwälder Brut ist wieder bezwungen. Danach werden wir sie nach hinten durchreichen, damit unsere Feiertags äh Feierabendbiker   einen würdigen Gegner mehr bekommen.
> 
> Ciao
> Ploughman


Sooooo,  

die garstigen Odenwälder sind wieder da, wo sie hingehören - hinter uns  .

Ciao
Ploughman


----------



## zippi (7. Dezember 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> @Zippi
> wir sind doch alle stolz auf dich, Mann!
> 
> VG Mikkael



 Das geht runter wie Öl 

@Hardy
Ist das am 26.12. ein Nightride? Da muß ich mir ja'n Wecker stellen.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (7. Dezember 2004)

@Ploughman

Es freut mich für Euch, dass Ihr einen ernsthaften Gegner gefunden habt. 

Alles andere als der erste Platz wäre natürlich eine Entäuschung. Also Freunde, haut in die Pedale und friert Euch den ... ab   

@Zippi

Ein kombinierter Christmas- und Nightride wäre dann doch zuviel. Die Sache findet natürlich tagsüber statt. Trotz meiner Begeisterung für Nachtfahrten, tagsüber ziehe ich dann schon vor.

Jetzt fällt es mir wie Schuppen von den Augen. Du stellst die Frage, weil dort eine komische Startzeit steht. Ich habe 11.00 Uhr als Beginn geplant. Die Korrektur habe ich eben vorgenommen   

@FranG

Das hört sich nicht gut an. Deshalb wünsche ich Dir gute Besserung !

@Mikkael

Heute habe ich wieder alles gegeben. Ich habe 12 Punkte beisteuern können. Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass die verrückten MTB'ler jede Woche mehr trainieren.

@Feierabendbiker & Friends

Können wir uns auf den Samstagnachmittag auf 14.00 Uhr als Startpunkt einigen ? Als Treffpunkt schlage ich dann entweder Wiescheid oder Wipperaue vor. 

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Manni (8. Dezember 2004)

14:00 Uhr ist ok. Ich halts mir frei und das Wetter scheint ja auch gut zu bleiben.

Gruß Manni


----------



## hardy_aus_k (8. Dezember 2004)

@Manni

Das werte ich dann als feste Zusage. Damit steht die Sache. Ich schreibe die Tour gleich aus.

Ups ! Wir haben schon kurz nach zwölf. Egal, vier bis fünf Stunden Schlaf müssen reichen   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Enrgy (8. Dezember 2004)

@hardy
Ist 14 Uhr nicht etwas spät? Um 5 ist es zappenduster. Also mir ist es letztendlich egal, ich kenn die Trails auch quasi im Dunkeln, aber 13 Uhr wäre etwas günstiger, wegen unerwarteter Pausen und so.
Wer unbedingt Weihnachteinkäufe machen muß: Die Läden haben bis 20Uhr auf (zumindest in größeren Citys ab LEV aufwärts). Man kann also noch heim, duschen, was futtern und dann für 2h shoppen.

Uups, schon so spät (früh). Muß nu auch mal langsam in die Falle.#

Gute Nacht


----------



## mikkael (8. Dezember 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> ..ich kenn die Trails auch quasi im Dunkeln..


Ich bin gestern die einheimischen Grafenberger Trails bzw Gerresheimer Höhen im Dunkeln (mit Sigma) gefahren. Ein herrliches Erlebnis! Eine einmalige Aussicht auf das bergische Land, die Lichterkette fast bis nach Köln, auf der anderen Seite Sicht bis Solingen! Leider hatte ich diesmal kein DigiCam dabei um das alles zu dokumentieren.

Ich werde diese Trails mit einer Runde um Unterbacher See Verbinden und eine *"Erkrath by Night"-Runde* ausschreiben. Noch besser unterm Vollmond. Maximal 2 Stunden müssten eigentlich reichen.

Am Wochenende bin ich leider nicht dabei; ich werde auch nicht viel punkten können, da das Skifahren bringt maximal 2 (eventuell aber 4: 2 für Vormittags, 2 für nachmittags ) Daher viel Spass bei der Runde!

@hardy
Respekt vor deiner Leistung, Spitze! 

@Ploughman
Dieter, das mit der 'hohen' Messlatte habt ihr euch bösen Männer selbst zuzuschreiben. Wir werden sehen ob das ein siegreicher _'Strike'_ wird oder eher ein nüchterner *Limbo*! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (8. Dezember 2004)

@Enrgy

Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass 14.00 Uhr deshalb ein guter Termin ist, weil dann jeder in Ruhe am Morgen seine Erledigungen machen kann und weil es bei Zippi und Manni passt   

Sehen wir es doch von der Seite, dass drei Stunden biken bei dem Wetter auch schon einmal zwei Stunden zuviel sein. 

@Mikkael

Grüße mir die Berge. Mein Urlaub ist heute gestorben. Ich muss arbeiten. Nun setze ich mich offiziell dafür ein, am 18.12. eine Neanderthaltour ohne den Schlenker nach Grafenberg zu machen. 

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Ploughman (8. Dezember 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Enrgy
> 
> Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass 14.00 Uhr deshalb ein guter Termin ist, weil dann jeder in Ruhe am Morgen seine Erledigungen machen kann
> Gruß
> Hardy


Hardy!

Vom Frühstückskaffee bis zwei auf'm Klo??? Ist zu lange, mußte deine Ernährung umstellen, auch während der Arbeit ab und zu aufstehen und ein paar Schritte gehen  !

In vollem Ernste
Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (8. Dezember 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Grüße mir die Berge. Mein Urlaub ist heute gestorben. Ich muss arbeiten. Nun setze ich mich offiziell dafür ein, am 18.12. eine Neanderthaltour ohne den Schlenker nach Grafenberg zu machen.



@hardy
wir können so fahren wie Du willst, kein Problem! 

Volker hat heute gesagt, dass wir an dem Sonntag bei gutem Wetter auch 7G fahren könnten. Das würde ich auch mal gerne, wenn's klappen könnte, da war ich ja noch nie. Dann kann ich auf die Neanderthalrunde verzichten. Einigt Euch und sag mir Bescheid!

VG Mikkael


----------



## skdbjörn (8. Dezember 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> @hardy
> wir können so fahren wie Du willst, kein Problem!
> 
> Volker hat heute gesagt, dass wir an dem Sonntag bei gutem Wetter auch 7G fahren könnten. Das würde ich auch mal gerne, wenn's klappen könnte, da war ich ja noch nie. Dann kann ich auf die Neanderthalrunde verzichten. Einigt Euch und sag mir Bescheid!
> ...



Hallo Mikkael!

Du fährst ja weiterhin! Unser Neandertal-Thread hatte sich ja aufgelöst!

Wir sind weiterhin im Neandertal/Café Schräglage unterwegs!

Jeden Mittwoch drehen wir unsere Feierabendrunden.

Komm doch auch mal oder schau mal am SA bei mir vorbei?!
Mal sehen, ob Du diese Gegend kennst?
Trails gibt es dort vom Feinsten!!

Ich biete am SA eine Runde an:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=81

Gruss skdbjörn


----------



## Manni (8. Dezember 2004)

Ob nun Siebengebirge oder Neandertal, 70 oder 100km, 6Stunden oder 8. Alles machbar.

Gegen Siebengebirge spricht aber, dass es dort ziemlich viele Wanderer gibt. Selbst letzten Samstag im dicksten Nebel war sehr viel los und naja, wenn an den Bäumen überall dransteht "Kein Radweg" oder alle 20Meter dicke Äste quer liegen, fühlt man sich auch ziemlich unerwünscht.

Aber wenn ihr da ne schöne Strecke Abseits von Drachenfels und co kennt bin ich dabei 

Gruß Manni


----------



## Franky-X (8. Dezember 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

bin auf eine echt schöne Website aus unserer Region gestoßen:

Klickt mal auf

 http://www.frosthelm.de  

Gruß Frank


----------



## Zachi (9. Dezember 2004)

Franky-X schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bin auf eine echt schöne Website aus unserer Region gestoßen:
> 
> ...



Hab mir die Seite mal angesehen, ist echt gut gemacht, vorallem das Video macht richtig lust wieder in den Wald zu fahren   

Gruß
Zachi


----------



## hardy_aus_k (9. Dezember 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

wenn wir einen 7G-Ausflug planen, ist* Handlampe* unser kompetenter Ansprechpartner. Ich gehe davon aus, dass es ihm ein Vergnügen wäre, uns durch eines seiner Heimatreviere zu führen.

Da nun mein geplanter Urlaub gestrichen ist, werde ich auf jeden Fall an dem  Wochenende in Köln sein und mich freuen, wenn wir eine Tour fahren würden. 
Nur mit der geplanten Länge muss ich Einschränkungen machen. Viel mehr als drei Stunden bekomme ich gegen meine Füße und Hände nicht durchgesetzt.

Ich schlage vor, dass wir das mit dem Neanderthal durchziehen. Mikkael hat die Tour bereits geplant und eingetragen, also ist das Bett gemacht  

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni (9. Dezember 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> wenn wir einen 7G-Ausflug planen, ist* Handlampe* unser kompetenter Ansprechpartner. Ich gehe davon aus, dass es ihm ein Vergnügen wäre, uns durch eines seiner Heimatreviere zu führen.
> 
> ...




Wir können nach drei Stunden ja immer noch jammern das wir erst gestern 70km gefahren sind Hardy


----------



## Enrgy (9. Dezember 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> wenn wir einen 7G-Ausflug planen, ist* Handlampe* unser kompetenter Ansprechpartner. Ich gehe davon aus, dass es ihm ein Vergnügen wäre, uns durch eines seiner Heimatreviere zu führen.



Das ist sicher richtig. Ich war aber seit 2003 sicher 20x dort unten zum biken und kenne auch einige hervorragende Runden mit Trails und super Aussichtspunkten, alle so etwa 35km und 1000Hm. 
Der große Nachteil sind natürlich am Wochenende im nördlichen Teil die Wanderer und Barrieren. Im südlichen Teil hält sich das zum Glück noch in Grenzen. Daher wollte ich eine Runde dort auch nicht an die große Glocke hängen (sprich ausschreiben), sondern mit max 4-6 Leuten dort fahren.


----------



## Manni (9. Dezember 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist sicher richtig. Ich war aber seit 2003 sicher 20x dort unten zum biken und kenne auch einige hervorragende Runden mit Trails und super Aussichtspunkten, alle so etwa 35km und 1000Hm.
> Der große Nachteil sind natürlich am Wochenende im nördlichen Teil die Wanderer und Barrieren. Im südlichen Teil hält sich das zum Glück noch in Grenzen. Daher wollte ich eine Runde dort auch nicht an die große Glocke hängen (sprich ausschreiben), sondern mit max 4-6 Leuten dort fahren.




Sag einfach bescheid und wir sind dabei. PM reicht.

Habt ihr eigentlich auch Knieprobleme bei der Kälte? Trotz Windstopper hab ich das Gefühl das die Knie auskühlen. Werde morgen ma nach Kniewärmern schauen.


----------



## Enrgy (9. Dezember 2004)

Zachi schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mir die Seite mal angesehen, ist echt gut gemacht, vorallem das Video macht richtig lust wieder in den Wald zu fahren
> 
> Gruß
> Zachi




Wozu man allerdings DH-Fully, Protektoren und Moppedhelm braucht, um Glüder vorwärts zügig zu fahren, ist mir schleierhaft. Soo superschnell war der ja nun wirklich nicht unterwegs...

@manni

ja, mal schauen. Dieses Wochenende wäre vom Wetter her ja ideal, aber das sehen ja tausend Fußgänger berechtigterweise ebenso.
Ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich Samstag Lust auf Wupperberge habe. Evtl. fahre ich mal wieder gemütlich um die Dhünn, da sind wenigstens nicht ganz soviele Fußgänger. 
Zippi hat auch Kälte-Knieprobleme. Ich zum Glück nicht. Dafür ist nach ca.3h mein Hintern am Ende, und das schon seit ich vor 13 Jahren begonnen habe mit biken.


----------



## on any sunday (9. Dezember 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist sicher richtig. Ich war aber seit 2003 sicher 20x dort unten zum biken und kenne auch einige hervorragende Runden mit Trails und super Aussichtspunkten, alle so etwa 35km und 1000Hm.
> Der große Nachteil sind natürlich am Wochenende im nördlichen Teil die Wanderer und Barrieren. Im südlichen Teil hält sich das zum Glück noch in Grenzen. Daher wollte ich eine Runde dort auch nicht an die große Glocke hängen (sprich ausschreiben), sondern mit max 4-6 Leuten dort fahren.



Nabend!

Ich möchte nur anmerken, das ich seit über 15 Jahren hinter den sieben Bergen mit den sieben Feierabendzwergen die Wanderer zu Beifallstürmen verleite.   Anders gesagt, ich wäre bei einem geplanten Ausflug auch mit dabei!

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (9. Dezember 2004)

@Enrgy

Du wirst mir immer sympathischer. Die Drei-Stunden-Begrenzung passt voll in mein Konzept   

@All

Hoffnungsvoll stimmt mich, dass es dann doch genug mögliche Tourguides gibt. Da sollte doch etwas in den nächsten Wochen zu machen sein.

Ich bin in freudiger Erwartung.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## zippi (9. Dezember 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Zippi hat auch Kälte-Knieprobleme.



So trägt jeder sein Päckchen!

Schön, dass Du mich entschuldigen willst, Volker. Aber mit meiner Geheimwaffe, den blutabschnürend engen Neopren-Knieschonern, schaffe ich das alles auch noch, wie Du weißt. Außerdem hab' ich ja noch meine heiße luftdichte *Popo-Club-Hose*.  

Aber mal'ne andere Frage: Wer hat denn über Weihnachten Urlaub und Zeit zum Biken auch außerhalb der WE.

Vom 20.12. bis zum 07.01. bin ich für so manche Tour zu haben.


----------



## MTB-Kao (9. Dezember 2004)

Hallo ihr Bikerz,

heute um 17.30 Uhr hat, fünf Wochen zu früh, unsere Carolin Sophie das Licht der Welt erblickt. Sie hat noch ein paar Probleme mit dem Atmen, daher muss sie hier noch etwas unterstützt werden. Wir hoffen aber das sie bald vollkommen eigenständig atmen kann, bis zum Radfahren dauert es dann aber noch ein paar Jährchen.

Liebe Grüße von den Eltern
Angelika & Lars


----------



## hardy_aus_k (9. Dezember 2004)

@MTB-Kao

Ich gehe davon aus, dass Du die Nachricht erst im Forum gepostet hast und jetzt in Ruhe alle Verwandten und Freunde informierst. Beim nächsten Kind werden wohl überall die Hotspots eingerichtet sein und Du kannst dann via WLAN die Nachricht noch schneller posten 

Aber das wichtigste: herzlichen Glückwunsch Deiner Frau und Dir zur Geburt Euerer Tochter   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## mikkael (10. Dezember 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Daher wollte ich eine Runde dort auch nicht an die große Glocke hängen (sprich ausschreiben), sondern mit max 4-6 Leuten dort fahren.


@Enrgy, Uncle Sunday, Hardy, Manni, Zippi usw.
wenn der Sonntag 19.12. für Euch ok ist, dann fahren wir von mir aus 7G. Bei so vielen Granden gibt es genug Führungspotenzial, jemand soll es ohne Tamtam und mit einem gut auffindbarem Parkplatz organisieren. 

Ich sage meine Tour ab! (wollte ich eigentlich jetzt schon, aber eine passende Persönlichkeit hat sich zum Opfer gemeldet, daher erst morgen )

Was soll der Unsinn mit 3 Stunden Fahrzeit? 
Ist es neu? Was sagt unser *Onkel* dazu? Hat er es genehmigt? Nun muss ich wahrscheinlich am Vortag starten um rechtzeitig am Treffpunkt zu erscheinen und dazu den Montag freinehmen!  

@Lars
*Herzlichen Glückwunsch!* 

VG Mikkael

Es ist halb 3 und ich kann nicht schlafen. Am besten gehe ich mal biken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vertexto (10. Dezember 2004)

MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ihr Bikerz,
> 
> heute um 17.30 Uhr hat, fünf Wochen zu früh, unsere Carolin Sophie das Licht der Welt erblickt. Sie hat noch ein paar Probleme mit dem Atmen, daher muss sie hier noch etwas unterstützt werden. Wir hoffen aber das sie bald vollkommen eigenständig atmen kann, bis zum Radfahren dauert es dann aber noch ein paar Jährchen.
> 
> ...



Hi Angelika und Lars
*Herzlichen Glückwunsch*   auch von mir zur geburt eurer Tochter
Carolin Sophie .  
Denk an dein Versprechen Lars, ich möchte Carolin Sophie spätestens 2022 bei Olympia und in der MTB Weltrangliste ganz vorne sehen  
Gruss Gerd


----------



## Delgado (10. Dezember 2004)

MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ihr Bikerz,
> 
> heute um 17.30 Uhr hat, fünf Wochen zu früh, unsere Carolin Sophie das Licht der Welt erblickt. Sie hat noch ein paar Probleme mit dem Atmen, daher muss sie hier noch etwas unterstützt werden. Wir hoffen aber das sie bald vollkommen eigenständig atmen kann, bis zum Radfahren dauert es dann aber noch ein paar Jährchen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Lars, 

Glückwunsch auch von mir.

Unser Nachwuchs wollte auch immer mal wieder zu früh kommen.

Meine Frau musste daher 14 Wochen im Krankenhaus liegen.

Endgültiger Termin für den Kaiserschnitt ist nun nächste Woche Donnerstag.

8 Tage früher als der eigentliche Termin (24.12.2004) da Beckenendlage.

Gruß Delgado


----------



## zippi (10. Dezember 2004)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an die frisch gebackenen Eltern und das Kind.

Und viel Gesundheit! Hoffentlich ist's kein Schreier. Die ersten drei Monate mit meiner Tochter haben mich in eine permanente Müdigkeit versetzt, von der ich mich selbst heute noch nur durchs Biken kurzzeitig befreien kann.  

Gruß
Dirk

@Delgado
So ging's uns auch. Meine Frau würde den Kaiserschnitt aber immer wieder machen. Ist problemlos. Schnell, terminiert und schmerzloser als die "natürliche" Geburt. Man darf nur nicht an die Ammenmärchen glauben, dass Mutter und Kind die Geburtsschmerzen zur Festigung der Persönlichkeit brauchen


----------



## Enrgy (10. Dezember 2004)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> ...8 Tage früher als der eigentliche Termin (24.12.2004) da Beckenendlage...



[Ironiemodus an]
Was habt ihr euch eigentlich dabei gedacht? Das Kind zum 24.12. zu planen???  Wißt ihr eigentlich, welche seelischen Grausamkeiten da auf das Kind zukommen? Alle Freunde feiern Geburtstag im Sommer draußen, euer Kind kriegt nicht mal Geschenke, denn es ist ja Weihnachten, da gibts nix doppelt   . Zum Glück ist wenigstens der 24.12. aus dem Rennen. Trotzdem ist es nicht gerade erquickend, 1 Woche vor Weihnachten Geburtstag zu feiern   

Und Kaiserschnitt - nene! Genauestens terminiert, da kommt vormittags das Kind, und nachmittags kannste noch die fest eingeplanten WP-Punkte sammeln!
[Ironiemodus aus]


Soo, jez hör ich mal auf mit meiner Stichelei  , wünsch dem Lars und Frau alles Gute zur Geburt und dem Delgado und Frau alles Gute für die noch bevorstehende!!!


Gruß enrgy


----------



## Delgado (10. Dezember 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> [Ironiemodus an]
> Was habt ihr euch eigentlich dabei gedacht? Das Kind zum 24.12. zu planen???  Wißt ihr eigentlich, welche seelischen Grausamkeiten da auf das Kind zukommen? Alle Freunde feiern Geburtstag im Sommer draußen, euer Kind kriegt nicht mal Geschenke, denn es ist ja Weihnachten, da gibts nix doppelt   . Zum Glück ist wenigstens der 24.12. aus dem Rennen. Trotzdem ist es nicht gerade erquickend, 1 Woche vor Weihnachten Geburtstag zu feiern
> 
> Und Kaiserschnitt - nene! Genauestens terminiert, da kommt vormittags das Kind, und nachmittags kannste noch die fest eingeplanten WP-Punkte sammeln!
> ...



Danke,

Du bist wirklich ein knallharter Analytiker   

Gruß Delgado


----------



## hardy_aus_k (10. Dezember 2004)

@Enrgy

Ich habe auch das Trauma, nahe an Weihnachten geboren zu sein. Du bekommst dann ein Leben lang zu hören: Das war aber jetzt auch für den Geburtstag mit !

Absolut möchte ich mich da überhaupt nicht beschweren, aber unter den gegebenen Bedingungen wäre mit einem Geburtstag im Frühjahr oder Sommere mehr drin gewesen   

Mit den WP-Punkten läuft nicht. Delgado muss nachts das schreiende Kind durch die Gegend schieben. Da bleibt dann keine Kraft mehr. Vorausschauend wie ich bin, habe ich mir natürlich von XCRacer schon zusichern lassen, dass das Schieben schreiender Kinder nicht gewertet wird  

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## GuidoM (10. Dezember 2004)

@MTB-Kao

Herzlichen Glückwunsch den Eltern !!! Alles Gute für die kleine Familie     

Gruß Guido


----------



## zippi (10. Dezember 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Mit den WP-Punkten läuft nicht. Delgado muss nachts das schreiende Kind durch die Gegend schieben. Da bleibt dann keine Kraft mehr.
> Gruß
> Hardy



Oder man hat eine Glucke zur Frau  , das beste, was einem Mann passieren kann. So eine, die alles mit dem Kind besser kann und ihrem eigenen Mann nicht die Erziehung des Kindes anvertrauen kann. Die läßt einen immer biken. So was soll's geben, echt.


----------



## MTB-Kao (10. Dezember 2004)

danke für die glückwünsche!!!

dir, delgado, wünsche ich das alles gut verläuft bei euch. man muss auch keine grundsatzdiskussion ob kaiserschnitt nun "gut" oder "schlecht" ist. angelika war froh das ganze so durchgestanden zu haben, ohne kaiserschnitt und auch ohne pda.  das muss man jeder frau selber überlassen und sollte es nicht verurteilen.

@vertexto
das wird wohl noch etwas früh sein, aber 2028 sollte der olympiasieg im cc drin sein   

das soll's nun auch zu diesem thema gewesen sein    mein bike konnte ich daher natürlich immer noch nicht reparieren, dabei ist soooo geiles wetter     ich hoffe das ich es bald schaffe. kurbelt ein paar kilometer für mich mit.

so long
lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (10. Dezember 2004)

Was der Gruppendruck doch so alles bewirken kann. 
Noch vor ein paar Wochen war Nightride = bääh, dunkel, kalt, naß, usselich, und überhaupt unnötig. Dann kommt der liebe zippi und bringt mein Meinungsgerüst leicht ins Wanken: 
"Müßte man mal ausprobieren, evtl. ne Lampe selber bauen, haste gelesen in dem Thread" etc usw. 
Dann von ihm aber die eigentliche Initialzündung: "Man kann die Lampen ja vorwiegend für die Übergangszeit benutzen, wenn es um 8 oder halb 9 schon dunkel wird, also längere Touren unmöglich werden, das Wetter aber noch fast sommerlich ist. Dann fährt man 1-2h im hellen und für den Rest mit Lampe"
Hmm, so hatte ich das noch nicht gesehen, wäre also zu überlegen die Sache. 

Da ich vor Geburtstag oder Weihnachten immer strategisch klug genau die Webshops und ebay-Seiten mit den interessanten Artikeln aufm Bildschirm habe, wenn meine Frau hinter mir steht, kommt dann ein "Willste die zu Weihnachten haben??" "Öh, ja, nee, is zu teuer, weis nich, Nightride hmm, kalt, dunkel (siehe oben)"...
Nächster Tag: "Haste jetzt die Lampe bestellt? Warum denn nicht?"
Somit habe ich mich dann "schweren" Herzens entschlossen, diesen Beamer zu bestellen: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=22558&item=7120226446

Ich hoffe, daß ich das Teil irgendwie an meinen eh schon vollen Lenker montiert bekomme. Dann werde ich also demnächst auch mal bei einer Nachtfahrt teilnehmen und somit den Hardy von seinen Qualen erlösen, im WP immer tiefer zu sacken...


----------



## solymontes (10. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Lars (MTB-KAO),

soeben habe ich hier über die Geburt Deiner Tochter gelesen. Herzlichen Glückwunsch an die Eltern und alles Gute insb. für die Kleine! Eine schönere 'Bescherung' für Weihnachten kann es doch nicht geben.

Bei mir läuft im Moment bedauerlicherweise auch so ziemlich alles gegen das Radfahren. Am schlimmsten ist die Schockmeldung, die uns unser Arbeitgeber trotz milliardenschwerer Gewinne kürzlich präsentiert hat. Einschneidende Personalkürzungen für 2005 sind definitiv beschlossen. Die Auswirkungen für mich sind derzeit noch ungewiss, sieht aber alles nicht sehr gut aus   . Das ist mir so auf den Magen geschlagen   , dass dieser in der letzten Woche mehr oder weniger meinen Tagesablauf bestimmt hat. Und da war wenig Zeit für sportliche Aktivitäten mit Ausnahme von kurzen Sprints   .

Na ja, wird schon mal wieder möglich sein, sich einer Runde zum Abschalten anzuschließen.     

See you


----------



## mikkael (10. Dezember 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Nächster Tag: "Haste jetzt die Lampe bestellt? Warum denn nicht?" Somit habe ich mich dann "schweren" Herzens entschlossen, diesen Beamer zu bestellen...



Volker, damit sollte der Weg für 'unsere' Feierabendrunden wieder frei sein 


VG Mikkael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (10. Dezember 2004)

@Mikkael

Übrigens gehe ich davon aus, dass Du dann beim Skifahren die Nettozeit wertest. Liftzeiten, Standzeiten, Einkehrzeiten sind natürlich abzuziehen   

Mich interessiert dabei eine ganz andere Frage: wie wird Tourenskilauf gewertet ? 

Sich die passende Beleuchtung zu bestellen, ist die eine Seite der Medaille. Aber dann wirklich vor die Tür zu treten und dann eine Runde zu drehen, steht motivationsmäßig auf einer ganz anderen Ebene.

@Enrgy

Ich habe immer gesagt, wenn Du aktiv wirst, fängt der WP 2005 erst an !!!

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Enrgy (10. Dezember 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> ...Sich die passende Beleuchtung zu bestellen, ist die eine Seite der Medaille. Aber dann wirklich vor die Tür zu treten und dann eine Runde zu drehen, steht motivationsmäßig auf einer ganz anderen Ebene...



 Jetzt stürzt man sich hier schon in immense Unkosten und wird trotzdem noch schief angemacht. Vielleicht sollte ich mein Licht dann doch erst nach dem WP ausprobieren.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (10. Dezember 2004)

@Enrgy

Gehe einfach mal testweise vor die Tür. Dann liest Du Dir nochmal in Ruhe durch, was ich geschrieben habe. Du wirst es dann verstehen   

Das hat nichts mit schief anmachen zu tun, sondern nur einfach mit der Kälte.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (10. Dezember 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Enrgy
> 
> Gehe einfach mal testweise vor die Tür. Dann liest Du Dir nochmal in Ruhe durch, was ich geschrieben habe. Du wirst es dann verstehen
> 
> ...



Hab dich schon richtig verstanden. Nur, ich bike schon lange genug, und da waren mehr als einmal auch Minusgrade dabei. Nur eben nicht im Dunkeln! Und natürlich hat eine wärmende Sonne tagsüber zusätzlichen Einfluß auf das Wohlbefinden, auch wenns -5 Grad hat!
Und jetzt gehe ich schonmal garnicht mehr vor die Tür, hab ja noch keine Lampen!!


----------



## Juppidoo (11. Dezember 2004)

@MTB-Kao 

viel Spaß mit dem Kid und gute Nerven. Manchmal bracht man die.  
Wenn es zu stressig wird kann man ja immer noch biken.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch an die Mutter.


Jürgen


----------



## Handlampe (11. Dezember 2004)

@ MTB-KAO

Von mir natürlich auch herzlichen Glückwunsch an die Eltern, besonders an Vater und Mutter


----------



## MTB-Kao (11. Dezember 2004)

Juppidoo schrieb:
			
		

> @MTB-Kao
> Wenn es zu stressig wird kann man ja immer noch biken.



ist dann nur die frage ob mutter oder vater biken gehen darf


----------



## kitesun (11. Dezember 2004)

@hardy

Info hier, da ich es nicht schaffen, mich im Last-Minute-Biking abzumelden:

Fahre heute nicht mit. Weit und breit ist keine Sonne zu sehen, nur dieser zähe Nebel, da habe ich echt keine Lust drauf. Aber wie ich so sehe, bist du auch nicht so richtig motiviert.

Frank


----------



## hardy_aus_k (11. Dezember 2004)

@Kitesun

Ein Freund von mir würde sagen: alles nur Kopfsache !

Ich habe Verständnis dafür, dass Du dann eine Auszeit nimmst. Bei mir stellt sich jetzt doch langsam so etwas wie Vorfreude ein. Somit steht dem gleich nichts mehr im Wege.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## hardy_aus_k (13. Dezember 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

nachdem es mir dann gelungen war, mich selbst und meinen Nachbarn zu motivieren, sind wir dann losgezogen, um die Wupperberge unsicher zu machen.

*On Any Sunday, Papa Black-Jack, Manni * und ich haben uns dann aufgemacht, bei dem vermeintlichen miesen Wetter, zunächst den S-Weg von der Wipperaue bis nach Glüder zu fahren.

Wer hätte es gedacht, aber nach ein paar Minuten machte die Sache richtig Spaß und ich musste mich fragen, wie ich denn die Tour in Frage stellen konnte. Trotz des oder gerade wegen des Nebels ergaben sich auf dem Weg einige interessante Herbstimpressionen.

In Glüder angekommen ging es dann hoch auf den Pfaffenberg. Das war ich mir dann auch als Tourguide schuldig. Bis auf *On Any Sunday* sind wir alle den Normalweg herunter gefahren. Er stellte dann fest, dass im Versuch auch immer die Gefahr des Scheiterns liegt. Aufgrund der Bodenverhältnisse war eine Abfahrt nicht möglich.

Auf dem Rückweg haben wir noch einen kleinen Berg genommen, um dann nach gut zwei Stunden Fahrzeit, knapp 25 Kilometer und 500 Höhenmeter , wieder am Treffpunkt zrückzukommen.

Ein Schatten liegt jedoch über der Veranstaltung. Irgendwie hat das Treffen mit *Pevloc* nicht funktioniert. Der Fehler lag auf meiner Seite, da ich nicht genau genug beschrieben haben, wo wir uns treffen. 

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Manni (14. Dezember 2004)

War ne geniale Tour Hardy, hätte nicht gedacht das man bei der Kälte mal eben 500hm aus dem Ärmel schütteln kann! Man merkt wirklich das wir dieses Jahr fleißig trainiert haben.

Aber so langsam scheint uns ja im WP die Puste auszugehen! Da holen plötzlich Teams auf von denen man nie was gehört hat und vorne setzen sich die Konkurenten ab. 
Ab Donnerstag bin ich wieder unterwegs, vielleicht gibts am WE ja ne gemeinsame Tour?

Gruß Manni


----------



## Enrgy (14. Dezember 2004)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ab Donnerstag bin ich wieder unterwegs, vielleicht gibts am WE ja ne gemeinsame Tour?...



Fahr lieber heute, da scheint noch die Sonne, Wege schön gefroren, brauchste nicht mal Kotflügel! Die Aussichten fürs WE sind extrem mies, Regen und 5°C     

Zum Stand im WP: Unser Bergkönig ist derzeit Skifahren, das gibt nur 2P pro Tag. Ich habe ja am Sonntag auch mal etwas für das Punktekonto getan, war echt prima mit den Überschuhen, hatte auch nach den 3h bei 0°C keine kalten Füße, obwohl ich nur die Sommerschuhe drunter hatte!
Schlimm wird die Lage im WP erst werden, wenn die ganzen Rennradler im Frühjahr nach Malle fahren. Da werden wir dann richtig durchgereicht!


----------



## hardy_aus_k (14. Dezember 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> ... Ich habe ja am Sonntag auch mal etwas für das Punktekonto getan, war echt prima mit den Überschuhen, hatte auch nach den 3h bei 0°C keine kalten Füße, obwohl ich nur die Sommerschuhe drunter hatte!



Und ich habe es mit Freude zur Kenntnis genommen   



			
				Manni schrieb:
			
		

> ... Ab Donnerstag bin ich wieder unterwegs, vielleicht gibts am WE ja ne gemeinsame Tour?



Eigentlich würde das 7G am Samstag gut passen, da ich noch ein paar Weihnachtseinkäufe bei H&S tätigen muss.  

Am Wochenende habe ist es mir dann endlich gelungen ein eTrex Vista zu erwerben. Endlich habe ich einen Höhenmesser, dass nach seinem ersten Einsatz schreit.

Was wäre da besser geeignet als eine Achterbahnfahrt im 7G.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (14. Dezember 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> nachdem es mir dann gelungen war, mich selbst und meinen Nachbarn zu motivieren, sind wir dann losgezogen, um die Wupperberge unsicher zu machen.
> 
> ...



Doch, war eine schöne Kurztour durch das winterliche weiße Wuppertal. Hab ich das gerade geschrieben? kurz und schön  Kann nicht sein. 

Habe heute Volkers Rat befolgt und bin einen spontanen Nightride gefahren, sozusagen Training in urbaner Umgebung.  

Ziel war der Nüssenberger Busch, ex Militärgelände, ex Endurospielplatz am Kreuz Köln Nord.







no comment please, ist nach 25 Jahren verjährt. 

Bin zehn Runden auf meiner alten Endurotrainingsstrecke gefahren, war im Dunkeln etwas selektiv, obwohl, ich bin zum Ende hin immer schneller geworden . Ich glaub, ich biete das als Nightrace an, könnte lustig werden.   

Schalom

Mikele


----------



## Enrgy (14. Dezember 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> no comment please, ist nach 25 Jahren verjährt.




Aah, 175er DT, würde heute nicht mal mehr als 80er durchgehen.


----------



## Spiridon64 (15. Dezember 2004)

Hi Michael,

den Ex-Übungsplatz kenne ich. Dort habe ich vor knapp 25 Jahren eine Knolle zahlen müssen, da ich mit dem Mokick dort gefahren bin. Die Diskussion mit dem Grünen half nichts, wir hatten uns zwar darauf berufen, dass es um Militärgelände handelt.

Gruss Christoph


----------



## koellefornia (15. Dezember 2004)

hey...hab mal so ein wenig hier im forum gestöbert und bin bei euch hängen geblieben.
würd' ganz gern mal bei euch mit fahren.
gruß rené


----------



## Enrgy (15. Dezember 2004)

Hi koellefornia,
schau am besten hier regelmäßig rein, die Touren werden meistens hier vorher angekündigt und dann noch ins Last-Minute-Biking eingetragen.


----------



## Ploughman (15. Dezember 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Schlimm wird die Lage im WP erst werden, wenn die ganzen Rennradler im Frühjahr nach Malle fahren. Da werden wir dann richtig durchgereicht!


Tja,

das mit dem Durchgereichtwerden passiert mir auch gerade  , traue mich gar nicht mehr nach meinem Ranking zu schauen   .

So und jetzt Schluß mit dem Geheule  . Die schlimmste Bedrohung dieses Winters ist fort, angeschlagen aber am Leben - die betriebliche Weihnachtsfeier ist überstanden  . Mal gespannt, ob's heute abend tatsächlich frostfrei bleibt, das Rad ist jedenfalls bereit  .

Und das allerbeste zum Schluß: am 18.März geht's an das Mittelmeer, Asphalt fressen und Punkte holen  .

Ciao
Plafmän


----------



## Delgado (15. Dezember 2004)

koellefornia schrieb:
			
		

> hey...hab mal so ein wenig hier im forum gestöbert und bin bei euch hängen geblieben.
> würd' ganz gern mal bei euch mit fahren.
> gruß rené




.... dann meld' Dich direkt mal im LMB zum 26.12.2004 bei Hardy an.
Liegt ja bei Dir direkt vor der Haustür.

Gruß Delgado


----------



## Delgado (15. Dezember 2004)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> Tja,
> 
> das mit dem Durchgereichtwerden passiert mir auch gerade  , traue mich gar nicht mehr nach meinem Ranking zu schauen   .
> 
> ...



Hi Dieter,

wo geht's denn hin?

Sizilien, Malle?

MTB, RR?

Bin selber auf Malle Punkte sammeln (suche noch weitere Freiwillige   )

Gruß

Delgado


----------



## koellefornia (15. Dezember 2004)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> .... dann meld' Dich direkt mal im LMB zum 26.12.2004 bei Hardy an.
> Liegt ja bei Dir direkt vor der Haustür.
> 
> Gruß Delgado




wenn ich zeit hab bin ich dabei.
kann aber sein das ich arbeiten bin...muß das erstmal abchecken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ploughman (15. Dezember 2004)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Dieter,
> 
> wo geht's denn hin?
> 
> ...


Na,

ein Bördefahrer braucht immer 'ne steife Briese und mein Sohn hat dieses Frühjahr die Liebe zum Brett mit Segel darauf endeckt. Deswegen geht's nach Leucate (bei Perpignan), der Hauptstadt des Windes. Natürlich wird mein heiß  geliebtes 2005er TCR    eingesetzt. Es gibt dort im Roussillon allerdings auch echt scharfe Trails, fürchte fast, zu scharf für mich...

Es gibt dort auch einen echten Berg-Giganten, den Canigou. Gottseidank ist der zu dieser Zeit noch dermaßen vom Schnee bedeckt, dass man schon gar nicht auf den Einfall kommt...vielleicht versetze ich ihm irgendwann Anfang Oktober den "Gnadentritt"  .

Noch einmal hinweisen möchte ich auch auf mein "Frühtrainingslager" über die närrischen Tage, sofern denn die Witterung an irgendeiner Küste in nicht allzuweiter Ferne (räumlich gesehen) mehrstündige Fahrten zuläßt (Rennrad oder MTB, Hauptsache runder Tritt). 

Ciao
Dieter


----------



## Delgado (15. Dezember 2004)

Hi Dieter,

na dann viel Spaß in Fronkraiiisch.

Vieleicht sieht man sich ja mal an den närrischen Tagen. 
Da sind die Wälder immer so schön leer.

Statt Glühwein schenkt dann vielleicht jemand Apfelkorn aus?

Gruß Delgado


----------



## mikkael (16. Dezember 2004)

Servus, Jungs!






Bin wieder im Land! Trotz wenig 'Echt'-Schnee und viel 'Kunst'-Schnee, war es absolut geil; vieeel Sonne und gute Pisten. (Fotos)

Ich habe nicht alles lesen können, aber so weit ich's verstanden hab' wird es nix mit *7G* am Sonntag?  Tja in diesem Fall werde ich wohl die *NeanTortur* am Sonntag fahren müssen, bei den 'tollen' Voraussichten in der 'Null-Trail & wenig-km'-Ausführung! Das Wetter kann ja nur schlechter werden! 

Schaung ma moi, dann seng mas schö!

VG Mikkael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (16. Dezember 2004)

@Mikkael

Das 7G läuft uns nicht weg. 

Ich habe mich zur Light-Neanderthaltour angemeldet und setze darauf, dass es wirklich eine Light-Tour und keine Light-Tortur wird   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## on any sunday (16. Dezember 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Servus, Jungs!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Deine Bilder vom Schneebrettfahren    interessieren hier keinen , habe dann doch auf den Link geklickt und entdeckt, das sich dort noch andere feine Bilders verstecken. Ar%%loch, ich soll hier arbeiten.   

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## mikkael (16. Dezember 2004)

Tja, um *ältere Herrschaften* bei der Härte des Alltags immer bei Laune zu halten (sonst werden sie böse), muss ich wohl solche dreckige, versteckte Tricks anwenden (und mich von deren Fotoalben, vor allem von sämtlichen Panorama-Fotomeisterwerken vertrauter Gebieten stets fernhalten). 

Das alles ist zwar riskant, aber das Ergebnis kann sich sehen lassen: Wenn man erwischt wird, wird man mit ausserordentlich frischem Sarkasmus belohnt und mit tollen, freundlichen Kommentaren regelrecht aufgebaut! 

Wer Recht hat, hat immer Recht: Schei$% Arbeit!



VG Mikkael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (16. Dezember 2004)

Tach zusammen,

kleine Attacke außerhalb einer Teamzugehörigkeit  

378 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


juchhu57mehr »
379 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


nils56mehr »
380 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


tim_56mehr »
381 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Epic-Treter55mehr »
382 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


steff7654mehr »
383 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


EnrgyFeierabendbiker54mehr »

Mal sehen, wie das mit mir weiter geht bzw. fährt? 

Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja wenigstens zum Ende des WP unter die ersten einhundert Plätze?

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich den Teamfahrern und den übrigen 'Bike-Verrückten' gutes und trockens Wetter.  

Viel Spass und VG

Martin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (16. Dezember 2004)

@Juchhu

Eines der fatalen Fehler, die man begehen kann, ist, sich unrealistische Ziele zu setzen.

Ich schlage deshalb vor, dass Du die Top400-Plazierung stabilisierst. Dann nimmst Du Dir zum Ziel, eine Top300-Plazierung zu erreichen, usw.

Schritt für Schritt also in den Himmel der Top100   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Enrgy (16. Dezember 2004)

@ juchhu

3 mal hintereinander tagsüber Biken - machen deine Kunden schon Weihnachtsferien??

@ Teamvater Hardy
Zwischenstand meiner "Equipmentorgie" : Überschuhe sind schon eingeweiht, Marwi-Lampe ist gestern angekommen und wird derzeit aufgeladen. Kurze Probefahrt gestern abend (in zivil, nur um den Block, also KEINE Punkte) war schonmal recht eindrucksvoll. Tourentaugliche Endmontage muß ich allerdings noch vornehmen, scheinbar baut mein Tacho etwas hoch. Und ob die Lampen den Empfang stören, wird sich zeigen.

Aber pünktlich zu meinem zaghaften Nightride-Interesse fängt es natürlich an zu regnen


----------



## juchhu (16. Dezember 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Juchhu
> 
> Eines der fatalen Fehler, die man begehen kann, ist, sich unrealistische Ziele zu setzen.
> 
> ...


Ein anderer Fehler ist, der zustoßenden Faust nicht auszuweichen, da man meint, dass sie

a) nicht schnell genug kommt und
b) noch weit entfernt ist.  


Schnuckel, der WP ist jetzt sechs Wochen alt. Deine Punkte (Stand heute):

24 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


hardy_aus_kFeierabendbiker308mehr »

d.h. etwas mehr als 50 Punkte pro Woche. Und ich habe seit einer Woche wieder mit dem Biken angefangen. Der derzeit Beste hat über 600 Punkte und Platz 100 ca. 200 Punkte.

Meine Prognose: Addiere den Punktestand des derzeit Besten mit dem Punktestand von Platz 100. Das Ergebnis beträgt ca. 800 Punkte. Ich behaupte, dass mit 800 Punkten mann/frau in der TOP100 am Ende des WPs stehen wird. 

Mein Ziel zum Ende des WPs ist die TOP100. Und ich glaube, dass ich mit dem Erreichen dieses Zieles den einen oder anderen in den mir bekannten Teams schlagen kann.

We will see 

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (16. Dezember 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> @ juchhu
> 
> 3 mal hintereinander tagsüber Biken - machen deine Kunden schon Weihnachtsferien??
> 
> ...


Hallo Volker,

ich hoffe, Du bist mir nicht bös, dass ich Dich derzeit als Motivator 'mißbrauche' 

Es sind mehrere Dinge zusammengekommen.

1. Ich habe meine Winterdepression überwunden.
2. Ich versuche zweimal täglich zu biken. Die kurze Runde (30-60min) mit Hund, den Rest alleine.
3. Habe ich das Problem mit meinen kalten Füssen vorerst kostenneutral gelöst: Ich lasse sie zuhause. Ok,ok, der war blöd. Nein, statt der SPD-Bikeschuhe nehme ich meine Outdoorwanderschuhe. Aussen Leder, innen dreifach Goretexmembran, absolut wind- und wasserdicht.  Leider ohne Klickies, aber das schult die Fahrtechnik ganz ungemein. 

Denn die kalten Füsse durch meine SPD-Bikeschuhe haben mich echt abgef u c k t.

Viel Spass mit Deinen neuen Equipment. Dann werde ich ja die Tage in der WP-Liste nur noch Dein Rücklicht erkennen.  

Sei's drum, ich folge Dir.

Viel Spass und trockene Trails wünscht Dir

martin


----------



## Manni (16. Dezember 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ein anderer Fehler ist, der zustoßenden Faust nicht auszuweichen, da man meint, dass sie
> 
> a) nicht schnell genug kommt und
> b) noch weit entfernt ist.
> ...




Dann hast du noch 116 Tage Zeit und mußt jeden Tag ca 7 Punkte sammeln. Viel Spaß 

Übrigens ist der Geko unterwegs und dann muß ich erstmal alle Touren in der Gegend katalogisieren.... Das gibt Punkte   

Gruß Manni


----------



## juchhu (16. Dezember 2004)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Dann hast du noch 116 Tage Zeit und mußt jeden Tag ca 7 Punkte sammeln. Viel Spaß


Unter Berücksichtigung Deines heutigen Punktestandes sind es bei Dir mehr als 5 Punkte pro Tag. Der kleine Unterschied macht mir keine große Sorge  

Und abgerechnet wird am Schluß. 

VG Martin


----------



## Manni (16. Dezember 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Unter Berücksichtigung Deines heutigen Punktestandes sind es bei Dir mehr als 5 Punkte pro Tag. Der kleine Unterschied macht mir keine große Sorge
> 
> Und abgerechnet wird am Schluß.
> 
> VG Martin



Was machst du eigentlich wenn den ganzen Januar Schnee liegt 
Da der Unterschied mit den Zwei Punkten ja nur marginal ist könnten wir zwei Fliegen mit einer Klatsche schlagen und im Januar mal um Moitzfeld cruisen. Da fehlt mir noch ein Zwischenstück, wie irgendwo vor hunderten Beiträgen erwähnt.

Für morgen siehts bescheiden aus, also Samstag wohl 10 Punkte 

Gruß Manni


----------



## juchhu (16. Dezember 2004)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Was machst du eigentlich wenn den ganzen Januar Schnee liegt


Nun, die Alteingesessenen sagen, dass nach dem langen und kalten Winter 2003/2004 über diesen Winter 2004/2005 kein Schnee kommt, der liegen bleibt. Bis auf den 'kleinen' Schneebruchtag im November hatten sie zummindest bis heute Recht.  

Ansonsten muss ich meinen Spikesreifen-Thread push-upen 



			
				Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Da der Unterschied mit den Zwei Punkten ja nur marginal ist könnten wir zwei Fliegen mit einer Klatsche schlagen und im Januar mal um Moitzfeld cruisen. Da fehlt mir noch ein Zwischenstück, wie irgendwo vor hunderten Beiträgen erwähnt.
> 
> Für morgen siehts bescheiden aus, also Samstag wohl 10 Punkte
> 
> Gruß Manni


Oder wir machen eine Cruiser-Tour Moitzfeld-Overath-Naafbachtal-Troisdorf-Wahner Heide-Königsforst-Moitzfeld. 70km, lockere 800 hm, macht 16 bis 20 Punkte. Dürfte bei Schnee auch kein Problem sein (hoffentlich ).

VG Martin

PS: Welches Stück fehlt denn nun?

PPS: Schon mit dem GPS-Virus infiziert?


----------



## juchhu (16. Dezember 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Nun, die Alteingesessenen sagen, dass nach dem langen und kalten Winter 2003/2004 über diesen Winter 2004/2005 kein Schnee kommt, der liegen bleibt. Bis auf den 'kleinen' Schneebruchtag im November hatten sie zummindest bis heute Recht.
> 
> Ansonsten muss ich meinen Spikesreifen-Thread push-upen
> 
> ...


___________________________________________

PPPS: Hab' gerade Deine Info wg. GEKO gelesen? 201 oder 301?

PPPPS: Darf man für katalogisierte Touren nachträglich Punkte eintragen? Das wäre cool, wenn auch geschummelt! Dann hab' ich noch vor Weihnachten meine Wunschpunktzahl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (16. Dezember 2004)

@Mikkael

Ich habe gerade mit Schrecken gesehen, dass Deine Tour am Sonntag um 9.00 Uhr startet. Naja, dass heisst dann keine frische Brötchen am Morgen und 7.00 Uhr aufstehen   

@Juchhu

Nur Taten zählen   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## mikkael (17. Dezember 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe gerade mit Schrecken gesehen, dass Deine Tour am Sonntag um 9.00 Uhr startet. Naja, dass heisst dann keine frische Brötchen am Morgen und 7.00 Uhr aufstehen


@Hardy
*Bleib' im Bett!*  

Neue Startzeit ist 11.00 Uhr. Um 09.00 Uhr gebe ich hier Bescheid ob wir fahren oder nicht.

VG Mikkael


----------



## Ploughman (17. Dezember 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Mikkael
> 
> Ich habe gerade mit Schrecken gesehen, dass Deine Tour am Sonntag um 9.00 Uhr startet. Gruß
> Hardy


@Hardy

schau mal in die gängigen Wetterberichte. Da wirst du wohl gleich den nächsten Schreck   erleben  ...

Gruß
Dieter

P.S: hat jemand Interesse an 'nem Ville-Nightride am Donnerstag, 23.12.


----------



## Enrgy (17. Dezember 2004)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> schau mal in die gängigen Wetterberichte. Da wirst du wohl gleich den nächsten Schreck   erleben  ...



Tja Dieter, nice try, no success wie die alten Änglender so sagen. Logisch kriegt der Hardy nen Schreck, wenn er den Wetterbericht sieht. Nämlich den, nicht zu wissen, wo er am liebsten hinfahren soll...

Also mein Wetteronline sagt mir das hier:


----------



## mikkael (17. Dezember 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Tja Dieter, nice try, no success wie die alten Änglender so sagen.


Tja, Dieter.. Nichts bringt uns aus der Ruhe!   

Noch besser schaut es auf La Palma aus, "herrliches Kampfwetter!" wie die alten Spanier immer zu sagen pflegen. Motivation à la Feierabendbiker: La Palma zeigen, Neanderthal fahren! Hauptsache unser hardy kommt rechtzeitig aus'm Bett!
  

VG Mikkael


----------



## Ploughman (17. Dezember 2004)

@Volker, Mikkael

Die letzte Tour am Samstag bin ich auch bei so einer lustigen "Wetter-Online-Sonne" gestartet, es war fieser kalter Eisniesel und Sicht 50 Meter. Die angekündigten Temperaturen verleiten mich auch nicht gerade zu Übermutsausbrüchen  

Um richtig übermütig zu werden braucht's andere Kaliber: schaue gerade aus meinem Büro und sehe - Starkregen  . Und weil ich auch schon heute morgen übermütig war und meine Punkte auf dem Weg zur Arbeit gesammelt habe, darf ich das gleich nochmal tun  . Und kommt mir nicht mit dem Wetterbericht von La Palma, ich fliege nämlich Dienstag abend   - nach Zürich  . Aber das Hotel hat 'nen schönen Fitness-Bereich, kann ich abends und morgens noch Punkte holen  .

Ciao
Plafmän

P.S: war die ultimative Sch..ssfahrt heute abend. Einfach herrlich, wenn die Brille beschlägt, man gar nichts mehr sieht und das Wasser von oben in die Handschuhe läuft, weil ein überholendes Auto die auf der Straße befindlliche Pfütze elegant auf dich umgeleitet hat. War 'ne Stunde der mentalen Abhärtung


----------



## JürgenK (18. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Mikkael,

ich hab mich mal leichtsinnigerweise für morgen angemeldet.
Wahrscheinlich muß ich immer hinterherfahren, da ich seit 3 Wochen nichts mehr gemacht habe. Hoffentlich find ich das Rad noch wieder.  
Vielleicht solltet ihr Glühwein mitnehmen, damit euch beim Warten nicht so kalt wird  oder laßt mich einfach im dunklen Wald zurück wie die böse Stiefmutter von H&G.  


Bis morgen

Jürgen


----------



## mikkael (19. Dezember 2004)

Morgen,

wettermässig schaut es gut aus, die Runde findet statt. Um 11.00 Uhr bin ich da!

VG Mikkael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (19. Dezember 2004)

@Mikkael

Alles andere wäre eine große Enttäuschung gewesen.

Bis gleich
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fietser (19. Dezember 2004)

ok, dann werd' ich es auch mal wieder versuchen...bis gleich


----------



## JürgenK (19. Dezember 2004)

Bis gleich  



 Jürgen


----------



## mikkael (19. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Leute,

heute war es eine gute Sonntagsrunde. Besonders schön, dass 5 Biker (hardy, Juppidoo, Vertexto, Fietser und ich) den Weg hierher gefunden haben, bei dem schönen Wetter! Ich hoffe es hat euch auch gut gefallen.

Das wird wahrscheinlich meine letzte IBC-Runde in diesem Jahr sein. Ich bin ab Donnerstag für ca. 10 Tage mit der Familie weg.

VG Mikkael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (19. Dezember 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

das war mal wieder ein netter Ausflug in *Mikkaels* Heimatrevier. Zusammengekommen sind bei 190 Minuten Fahrzeit (wichtige Angabe zu Zeiten des WP  ) 45 Kilometer und knapp 800 Höhenmeter:





Es wäre sogar eine mittelschnelle Runde geworden, wenn der Mann mit der Bergschwäche nicht die Gruppe eingebremst hätte. Naja, ich muss wohl einsehen, dass das Niveau hier im Forum für mich zu hoch ist. 

Und Tschüss
Hardy


----------



## on any sunday (19. Dezember 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> das war mal wieder ein netter Ausflug in *Mikkaels* Heimatrevier. Zusammengekommen sind bei 190 Minuten Fahrzeit (wichtige Angabe zu Zeiten des WP  ) 45 Kilometer und knapp 800 Höhenmeter:
> 
> ...



Hallo Bergschwächemann 

nicht immer so negativ. Stell dir vor, ich hatte heute einfach keine Lust zum radfahren, soll auch vorkommen.   

Habe stattdessen alternative soziale Kontakte gepflegt   und mich über diverses Flohmärkte schleifen lassen.

Jetzt hat mein italienischer LKW Chromradzierblenden, pimp my ride , ich die Mountainbike von November und zwei Musik DVD: Queen: Live at the Wembley Stadium  und Anna Netrebko: The woman The Voice. Ist meinem Alter entsprechend eine Opern DVD, aber sehr modern gestylt und jetzt weiss ich, warum es Operngläser gibt. (dirty old men)  Ich hoffe damit das Niveau in diesem Forum wenigstens kulturell angehoben zu haben.

Buonanotte

Mikele


----------



## hardy_aus_k (19. Dezember 2004)

@On Any Sunday

Ich wollte schon spontan ein Photo von Deinen verchromten Radzierblenden machen. Die Dinger sind einfach groß   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JürgenK (19. Dezember 2004)

Es war wirklich eine nette Runde heute in Mikkaels und Fietsers Wohnzimmer.
Super Wetter für nette Leute, so soll es sein. Obwohl nur wenig echte Anstiege dabei waren ist doch einiges an Höhenmetern zusammengekommen.  


So und nun zu dir Hardy,


			
				hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> ........ Es wäre sogar eine mittelschnelle Runde geworden, wenn der Mann mit der Bergschwäche nicht die Gruppe eingebremst hätte. Naja, ich muss wohl einsehen, dass das Niveau hier im Forum für mich zu hoch ist.
> 
> Und Tschüss
> Hardy[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Delgado (20. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Feierabendbiker & Friends,

bin dann letzten Donnerstag endlich Vater geworden.

Bei meiner Anwesenheit hat meine Frau, nur örtlich betäubt, unseren Sohn Jan Joseph, 48 cm/2960 g, per Kaiserschnitt entbunden.

Allen geht's herrvorragend   

Bilder gibts bei meinen Fotos.

Punktesammeln viel an diesem Tag leider aus   

Hab' aber danach wieder zugeschlagen.

Gruß Delgado


----------



## hardy_aus_k (20. Dezember 2004)

@Delgado

Damit wäre dann auch der MTB-Olympiasieg bei den Herren gesichert, nachdem MTB-Kao sich schon darum gekümmert hat, den MTB-Olympiasieg bei den Damen sicherzustellen   

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Geburt Eures Sohnes   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## mikkael (20. Dezember 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> ........ Es wäre sogar eine mittelschnelle Runde geworden, wenn der Mann mit der Bergschwäche nicht die Gruppe eingebremst hätte. Naja, ich muss wohl einsehen, dass das Niveau hier im Forum für mich zu hoch ist.





			
				JürgenK schrieb:
			
		

> Auch Fietser hatte einigemale etwas zu kämpen, das hast du vielleicht gar nicht gemerkt. Es war gegen Ende, als du vorne mit Mikkael das Tempo gemacht hast.



Jetzt ohne die berühmte Guide-Diskussion neu aufzulegen: Für Solches (und alles andere was die Geschwindigkeit, Tourführung und Pausen usw usw. betrifft) gibt es eine bewährte -keine Streiterei verursachende- Lösung:

*Hand hoch und laut "Langsam!" schreien*

Es war überhaupt keine Absicht von mir, wenn ich mich hier in meinem Revier (mit Vertexto) tempomässig etwas übernommen habe; hier ein großes *Sorry!* von mir. *Hardy*s Hinweis war deutlich und zur richtigen Zeit. Von *Fietser*, mit dem ich viel unterwegs bin, erwarte ich ähnliches; er kennt die Regeln genauso gut.

Ich wünsche mir allerdings, dass wir, nach all den Touren und den Kilometern die wir gemeinsam gefahren sind, bei solchen Angelegenheiten etwas *gelassener* reagieren. 

Das alles gehört irgendwie dazu und es ist nicht das erste Mal, dass dies passiert. Ich hoffe nur, dass *hardy* das alles mit etwas mehr Abstand genauso sieht.

VG Mikkael


----------



## Vertexto (20. Dezember 2004)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Feierabendbiker & Friends,
> 
> bin dann letzten Donnerstag endlich Vater geworden.
> 
> ...



Hallo Micha,
Auch von mir Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Geburt eures Sohnes,und alles gute für die Weihnachtsfeiertage .
Find ich echt super von Dir und Lars das MTB Team für Olympia 2028 zu stellen,dann sind endlich mal zwei Goldmedalien fällig  
Gruss
Gerd


----------



## Vertexto (20. Dezember 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ohne die berühmte Guide-Diskussion neu aufzulegen: Für Solches (und alles andere was die Geschwindigkeit, Tourführung und Pausen usw usw. betrifft) gibt es eine bewährte -keine Streiterei verursachende- Lösung:
> 
> *Hand hoch und laut "Langsam!" schreien*
> 
> ...



Hallo Mikkael,
Hallo Hardy,
ich habe schon ein schlechtes Gewissen,ob es wohl an mir gelegen hat.  
Aber am ende war es eine sehr schöne Sonntagsrunde mit viel Sonne,Danke und Frohe Weihnachten an alle.

Gruss Gerd


----------



## Fietser (20. Dezember 2004)

So, dann meld' ich mich auch nochmal zur gestrigen Tour.

Danke an Mikkael. der keinen Schlammtrail ausgelassen hat. Jetzt weiss ich wenigstens, was man auf dem Heimtrainer nicht trainieren kann.   
Genausowenig lässt sich dieses Gefühl trainieren, mit hängender Zunge am 'Hfmax-Berg' noch die letzten Meter rauszutreten. Hardy nennt es Bergschwäche, ich nenne es Vernunft. Mit maximaler Herzfrequenz hätte ich die gut 3.5 Stunden (mit Anfahrt und verlägerter Rückfahrt) nicht überstanden.   
Gekämpft habe ich dann mit abgebrochenen Schutzblechen, Höllenrespekt vor steilen Abfahrten und vor den drei Doggen, die an meinen Abfahrtkünsten so interessiert waren, nachlassender Kraft in den Fingern und der Frage, ob die Ausdauer wohl reicht.   
Es hat auf jeden Fall Spass gemacht. Ich weiss, wofür ich mich die letzten Monate halbwegs in Form gehalten habe und ich freue mich auf viele weitere gemeinsame Runden. Diese erste MTB-Saison war definitiv zu kurz.

Fietser,
der weiter seine langweiligen flachen Ausdauerrunden ohne Zeugen drehen wird...


----------



## Delgado (22. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Gerd,

meinen allerherzlichsten Glückwunsch zum runden Geburtstag.

Hoffe wir sehn uns bald auf den Trails.

Gruß Delgado


PS: Hast Du die Punkte vom Wochenende schon eingetragen?


----------



## mikkael (22. Dezember 2004)

Guten Morgen!

ich wollte mich vorübergehend verabschieden, da ich ab morgen für ca. 10 Tage weg bin! 

*Ich wünsche Euch allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest, viel Spaß beim Weihnachtsbiken und einen guten Nose-Wheelie ins neue Jahr!*







 Mikkael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (22. Dezember 2004)

@Mikkael

Dann mal einen schönen Urlaub und frohes Weihnachtsfest mit Deiner Familie.

Hast Du eigentlich schon mit XCRacer besprochen, ob Joggen in der Wüste doppelte Punktzahl gibt ?

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (22. Dezember 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du eigentlich schon mit XCRacer besprochen, ob Joggen in der Wüste doppelte Punktzahl gibt?



Ja, ja.. Ich darf alles als 'Skilanglauf' in die Sonderkategorie 'Paris-Dakar-Trainingseinheiten' eintragen, das bringt mehr Punkte!


----------



## Vertexto (24. Dezember 2004)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Gerd,
> 
> meinen allerherzlichsten Glückwunsch zum runden Geburtstag.
> 
> ...




Hallo Micha,
Danke für die Glückwünsche,ich hoffe das Du und deine Familie ein schönes Weihnachtsfest habt und wünsche euch alles gute.
Wird mal wieder Zeit miteinander zu Biken ,leider muß ich fast jedes We.arbeiten aber irgendwann klappts bestimmt.

@all
Frohe Weihnachten an alle Biker die mich kennen und guten Rutsch ins neue MTB Jahr wünscht euch ,

Gerd


----------



## hardy_aus_k (24. Dezember 2004)

@Vertexto

Von mir auch noch nachträglich einen herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag. Speziell Dir wünsche ich weiterhin kräftige Oberschenkel, die weiterhin jedem Berg und Gegner trotzen.

Ansonsten, willkommen im Club der Ü40    

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Manni (25. Dezember 2004)

Frohe Weihnachten und schonmal ein schönes neues Jahr!

Ich verabschiede mich mal Richtung Süden, ab in den Schnee.
Werde extra für den WP auch einen oder zwei Tage Langlauf machen. So wie es aus sieht werden wir ja langsam durchgereicht. Also über die Feiertage schön Punkte sammeln Jungs!
Am liebsten würd ich ja hier bleiben wenn ich da draußen den Sonnenschein sehe! Gerade wo ich doch gestern mein neues Bikewerkzeug + Montageständer ausgepackt habe   

Also Viel Spaß und bis im neuen Jahr, hoffentlich in alter Frische   

Gruß Manni


----------



## hardy_aus_k (25. Dezember 2004)

@Feierabendbiker oder was davon nach übrig ist

Mein Optimismus weicht der Verzweifelung. Ich träumte von Platz 3, ich dachte Top 5 wäre ein realistisches Ziel, nun bin ich froh, wenn wir überhaupt in die Wertung kommen   

@Manni

Dann grüße mir die Alpen und geniesse die Skitage. Ich hoffe, dass Ihr gute Schneeverhältnisse antrefft. 

Mir selbst ist nach dem Dezemberurlaub auch der Januarurlaub gestrichen worden. Bei mir wird es deshalb erst einmal mit dem Skifahren nichts. Mache ein paar Schwünge für mich mit.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Handlampe (25. Dezember 2004)

Hups,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 da hab ich was verpasst, von mir natürlich auch alles Gute nachträglich zu deinem runden Geburtstag, Gerd

Auf das wir mal wieder zusammen ne Runde drehen. Schade, das ich bei der letzten Fahrt, die du zum Heimatblick gemacht hast, keine Zeit hatte....war ja quasi vor meiner Haustür.... aber das nächste mal....


----------



## Enrgy (26. Dezember 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Feierabendbiker oder was davon nach übrig ist
> Mein Optimismus weicht der Verzweifelung. Ich träumte von Platz 3, ich dachte Top 5 wäre ein realistisches Ziel, nun bin ich froh, wenn wir überhaupt in die Wertung kommen




Tja, das ist eben genau das, was mich acuh annervt beim WP: Irgendwelche "dahergelaufenen" Flachlandbiker tragen mal eben die Daten von einem ganzen Monat ein, da hat man überhaupt keine Möglichkeit, zu reagieren. Das ging mir schon letzten Winter auf den Sack, deshalb würde ich auch max. 1 Woche nachtragen lassen. So werden die ganzen Tabellenstände ihrer Aktualität beraubt. Andere Methode: Wir sammeln unsere Punkte ebenfalls und tragen auch erst zum Schluß ein.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (26. Dezember 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

da sind dann heute doch noch fünf MTB'ler zusammenkommen, um am 2. Weihnachtstag das schöne Wetter auszunutzen. Geplant waren 30 Kilometer und 500 Höhenmeter. An die Kilometervorgabe haben wir uns ungefähr gehalten, nur Höhenmeter sind es dann ein wenig mehr geworden. Damit dürfte dann das reichhaltige Weihnachtsessen verarbeitet sein   

Bezüglich des Materials waren wir dann ziemlich schlecht abgestimmt. Vom Cycle-Crosser bis zum Freerider war alles vertreten. Das On Any Sunday seinen Cycle-Crosser mitgenommen hat, werte ich dann als persönliche Mißachtung meiner MTB-Touren   

Zunächst ging es in die Hardt. Dort sind wir dann eine schöne Runde zum Warmwerden gefahren. Die nassen Wurzeltrails waren dann schon gewöhnungsbedürftig. 





Zurück am Startplatz angekommen ging es dann zum Lüderich. Der Ernst des Lebens begann und alle diejenigen, die nicht genügend Grundlagenausdauer trainiert hatten, wurden abgestraft. Meine mangelnde Ortskenntnis wurden dann zum echten Prüfstein für Kondition und Gruppendynamik.





Wie auch immer, zum Schluss standen dann 35 Kilometer und 900 Höhenmeter im Roadbook. Dankbar bin ich einzelnen von Euch, dass Ihr mich nicht zum Schluss aufgeknüpft habt. 

Damit hätte ich meine Jungfräulichkeit als Tourguide endgültg verloren und bin wieder ein Stück näher an einen bekannten anderen Escher MTB-Tourguide herangerückt   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Vertexto (26. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Leute,
hat jemand lust in dieser Woche noch eine Feierabendrunde zu drehen? z.b. als lockeren Nightride.
Ort und Zeit sind noch offen
Habe noch ein paar Tage frei und möchte nicht immer alleine fahren.

Allso macht mal vorschläge.

Gruss Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zippi (26. Dezember 2004)

Vertexto schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> hat jemand lust in dieser Woche noch eine Feierabendrunde zu drehen? z.b. als lockeren Nightride.
> Ort und Zeit sind noch offen
> Habe noch ein paar Tage frei und möchte nicht immer alleine fahren.
> ...



Kein Problem Gerd,
ich wollte morgen und übermorgen (dann soll's schneien) fahren, da ab Mittwoch Regen angesagt ist. Aber Achtung, ich war eine Woche kränkelnd und muß erst wieder in Form kommen. Nightride geht auch, da das Christkind 'ne Sigma unter'n Baum gelegt hat. Aber da ich frei habe, muß ich nicht unbedingt im Dunkeln fahren.
Morgen früh soll's noch heiter sein, also würde ich eher vormittags fahren.

Entweder machen wir 'ne Runde bei uns im Bergischen (ab Wipperaue in Rtg. Glüder etc.) oder du schlägst was vor. Ich lerne gerne auch mal was neues kennen.

Greez
Dirk


----------



## kitesun (27. Dezember 2004)

@hardy

war ne echt lecker Tour und eine gute Alternative zu den sonstigen Ausfahrten.

Nach drei Wochen Pause ging es bei mir aber echt an die Grenzen.

Ich verabschiede mich erstmal für 1 Woche an die Nordsee, in das wunderschöne St. Peter Ording.

Guten Rutsch allen

Frank


----------



## Vertexto (27. Dezember 2004)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Kein Problem Gerd,
> ich wollte morgen und übermorgen (dann soll's schneien) fahren, da ab Mittwoch Regen angesagt ist. Aber Achtung, ich war eine Woche kränkelnd und muß erst wieder in Form kommen. Nightride geht auch, da das Christkind 'ne Sigma unter'n Baum gelegt hat. Aber da ich frei habe, muß ich nicht unbedingt im Dunkeln fahren.
> Morgen früh soll's noch heiter sein, also würde ich eher vormittags fahren.
> 
> ...



Hi Dirk,
würde dann lieber in der Wipperaue fahren(da war ich noch nicht),sag mal wann und wo der Treffpunkt ist.
Gruss Gerd


----------



## Enrgy (27. Dezember 2004)

Vertexto schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Dirk,
> würde dann lieber in der Wipperaue fahren(da war ich noch nicht),sag mal wann und wo der Treffpunkt ist.
> Gruss Gerd




@ zippi

Bin gestern Mustang-BMX-Glüder rückwärts-Leidetrail-Rüden gefahren. Am Beginn von Glüder rückwärts liegen nun schon an 4 !! Stellen fette Bäume über den Trail. Leidetrail war wie immer sehr zerritten.


----------



## zippi (27. Dezember 2004)

Vertexto schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Dirk,
> würde dann lieber in der Wipperaue fahren(da war ich noch nicht),sag mal wann und wo der Treffpunkt ist.
> Gruss Gerd



Ich zieh mich jetzt um und fahre los. Ich schätze, dass ich um 11.15 an der Wipperaue bin. Solltest Du dazu stoßen wollen, ruf einfach an. Hier meine Nummer:015202035488


----------



## hardy_aus_k (27. Dezember 2004)

@Team "Feierabendbiker"

Es ist fünf Minuten vor zwölf. Die Top10 können jede Minute zur Geschichte werden:

8.  Harburger Sonntagsfahrer 1139 
*9.  Feierabendbiker 1128 * 
10. Velosophen 1128 
11. cielab.org 1113 
12. Bine und die Buben 1028 

Ich bin dann heute als Sofortmaßnahme mit dem Fahrrad zur Arbeit gefahren. Da *Manni * und *Mikkael* in Urlaub, bleibt es dann wohl an *Enrgy* und *Zippi * hängen. Kann es sein, dass ich mich noch nie so verzweifelt gefühlt habe   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (27. Dezember 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> ... bleibt es dann wohl an *Enrgy* und *Zippi * hängen. Kann es sein, dass ich mich noch nie so verzweifelt gefühlt habe




Also ich werde dieses Jahr wohl nicht mehr aufs Rad steigen. Soviel dazu.

Gestern hab ich bei einem Teilnehmer in den Details gelesen, daß er Bowling als alternative Sportart eingetragen hat. Werde dann heute abend 2h Sackkratzen bei mir eingeben. Ach ja, und noch 4h schnarchen nachts.
Unglaublich, aus was da so alles Punkte gemacht werden. Dann noch die Blauäugigkeit, Bowling in die Infos einzutragen. Wenn ich schon so nen Eierschaukelsport mache, bei dem die größte Anstrengung das Heben des Bierglases darstellt, dann behalt ich das für mich und schreib nix dazu.


----------



## mikel.j (27. Dezember 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> daß er Bowling als alternative Sportart eingetragen hat.



Bowling kann ich zwar nicht beurteilen, aber Sportkegeln kann ganz schön anstrengend sein. Wenn die 200 Wurf am Stück machen sehen einige danach ganz schön alt aus


----------



## hardy_aus_k (27. Dezember 2004)

@Energy

Sackkratzen gibt bei Deinen Sackläusen doppelte Punktzahl !!!

Übrigens, wie sieht es mit Sylvesterfeiern mit den Tomburgern aus ? Für das Erreichen von Neujahr pauschal 20 Punkte, pro angefangene Stunde im ansprechbaren Zustand zusätzlich 4 Punkte ?

Bowling ist eben ein Grenzbereich. Wenn es wettkampfmäßig betrieben wird, würde ich der Eintragung durchaus folgen können. Die zwei Punkte machen den Kohl auch nicht fett.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## volker k (27. Dezember 2004)

@ Hardy

Hallo Hardy. Obwohl die gestrige Tour stark an der Schmerzgrenze gekratzt hat   , denke ich mir mal werde ich auch bei den nächsten Touren gerne wieder dabei sein. ( Und da werden keine 6 Wochen Pause vorher sein!  )
Ansonsten nochmal danke für die LANDSCHAFTLICH geniale Tour   .


Gruß Volker


----------



## hardy_aus_k (27. Dezember 2004)

@Volker K

Heute hat es mich dann auch erwischt. Eigentlich wollte ich nur locker ein wenig rollen, dann habe ich in der Dunkelheit die Orientierung verloren und es wurden dann knapp 80 Kilometer. 

Gestern bin ich einfach wg. dem guten Wetter übermütig geworden. Als ich Euch dann am Berg kaum gehalten bekomme habe, dachte ich mir, der lahmste Hunde bin mal wieder ich. Naja, deshalb bin ich dann davon ausgegangen, dass wenn ich überlebe, überlebt Ihr das dreimal.

@Tourplanung

Am Donnerstag habe ich mich locker mir Spirodon64 verabredet. Wir wollen spontan entscheiden, ob und wohin wir fahren. Ich denke, dass es auf die Ville hinauslaufen wird.

Alternativ könnten wir uns natürlich auch in Richtung 7G oder Eifel aufmachen. Dann müsste aber das Wetter schon mitspielen. Da spricht zur Zeit einiges dagegen.

Ansonsten bietet sich der nächste Sonntag an. Dort sollten wir alle wieder bei Kräften sein. 

@Team "Feierabendbiker"

Die letzten beiden Tage haben *Enrgy* und *Zippi * mächtig Gas gegeben. Die Konkurrenz scheint jedoch übermächtig. Es hilft nichts: *Mikkael* muss in der Wüste ausgesetzt werden. Den Weg zurück in die Zivilisation werten wir als Laufen. *Mannis* MTB verschütten wir unter einer Lawine. Das Freischaufeln werten wir als Skilanglauf.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Enrgy (27. Dezember 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> ... Es hilft nichts: *Mikkael* muss in der Wüste ausgesetzt werden. Den Weg zurück in die Zivilisation werten wir als Laufen. *Mannis* MTB verschütten wir unter einer Lawine. Das Freischaufeln werten wir als Skilanglauf.
> 
> Gruß
> Hardy




Mannomann Hardy, du Mutter aller Strategien, was würden wir nur ohne dich machen...
Ich bin ja auch angenervt, daß ich nicht öfter zum Fahren komme. Ich muß meine Lampe unbedingt richtig montieren und dann eben abends unter der Woche noch 1-2x fahren. Meine Kondition ist dermaßen im Keller! Ich hab jetzt schon wieder 10 Schläge mehr Durchschnittspuls als wie noch im Herbst, und das bei äußerst gemäßigter Fahrweise (was natürlich für den WP nicht abträglich ist). Außerdem werden Touren über 2,5h Sattelzeit für eben jenes kontaktende Körperteil extrem unangenehm. Naja, keine langen Ausreden, ich bin fett, faul und unlustig mich draußen bei der Kälte zu bewegen. Das hatte ich früher im Winter auch, da gabs schonmal 6 Wochen oder mehr ganz ohne Bike. Der WP läßt einen dann eben in ganz schlechtem Licht dastehen. 
Aber egal, lieber Arbeit und nur 1x die Woche biken als wie letzten Winter. So richtig Spaß macht das Biken unter solche Umständen dann nämlich auch nicht.
Übrigens, schon mal juchhus unglaublichen Durchmarsch beobachtet? Der hat schon über 180 Punkte und scheint sein Vorhaben tatsächlich umsetzten zu wollen.

Servus, muß noch was futtern, damit die Speckschicht noch dicker wird.


----------



## Spiridon64 (27. Dezember 2004)

Sofern wir die Ville ins Visier nehmen, wüsste ich eine schöne Tour beginnend in Hürth-Efferen inkl. einiger Seen (z.B. Trail rund um den Köttinger See). Danke Diedda!!


----------



## zippi (27. Dezember 2004)

@hardy
immer gemach, gemach! Der WP dauert noch lange!

Zeit genug, noch ein paar Plätze ......................abzurutschen!  


@Gerd
Morgen würde es eher zur Mittagszeit, so 11.30, hin was werden.
Paßt Dir das?
Kannst ja SMS schicken. Über's Forum verpaßt man sich leicht. Bin heute mit 2 Stunden gut ausgekommen. Dann wurde es mir kalt. Muß mich erst wieder dran gewöhnen. Also erwarte nicht zu viel.

@Volker
Du wirst nicht nur schlapp und fett. Du fängst bald auch an zu schimmeln. 
Oh Mann, Arbeit ist eben doch ungesund. Oder: Besser arm dran, als Arm ab.

Was mußte denn alles an Deiner Beleuchtung fummeln? Die Mirage war bei mir wenigstens fix montiert. Nur die kurzen Kabel mit den Schaltern sind aufgrund ihrer unterschiedlichen Länge echt ******* zu verlegen. Einer biegt sich immer auf Teufel-komm-raus. Schlecht durchdacht.


----------



## juchhu (28. Dezember 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Mannomann Hardy, du Mutter aller Strategien, was würden wir nur ohne dich machen...


Das stimmt.   

Ohne seine gebetsmühlenartige Wiederholung seiner Untergangszenarien und die damit verbundene Motivation sähe es um Euer Team deutlich schlechter aus. Er erinnert mich an Cato, den Älteren, der nach jeder Senatssitzung im alten Rom zu sagen pflegen:

"Im übrigen bin ich der Meinung, dass Karthago verstört werden sollte."  



			
				Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin ja auch angenervt, daß ich nicht öfter zum Fahren komme. Ich muß meine Lampe unbedingt richtig montieren und dann eben abends unter der Woche noch 1-2x fahren. Meine Kondition ist dermaßen im Keller! Ich hab jetzt schon wieder 10 Schläge mehr Durchschnittspuls als wie noch im Herbst, und das bei äußerst gemäßigter Fahrweise (was natürlich für den WP nicht abträglich ist). Außerdem werden Touren über 2,5h Sattelzeit für eben jenes kontaktende Körperteil extrem unangenehm. Naja, keine langen Ausreden, ich bin fett, faul und unlustig mich draußen bei der Kälte zu bewegen. Das hatte ich früher im Winter auch, da gabs schonmal 6 Wochen oder mehr ganz ohne Bike. Der WP läßt einen dann eben in ganz schlechtem Licht dastehen.
> Aber egal, lieber Arbeit und nur 1x die Woche biken als wie letzten Winter. So richtig Spaß macht das Biken unter solche Umständen dann nämlich auch nicht.


Ich kann das echt nachempfinden. Ich bin froh, dass ich mich der Mitgründung eines WP-Team erfolgreich versagt habe. Bis Mitte Dezember hätte ich ziemlich alt ausgesehen und hätte entsprechend liebevolle Teammotivation erfahren.   Übrigens, mein letzter Nightride liegt jetzt schon fast Monate zurück. Peinlich, peinlich  



			
				Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens, schon mal juchhus unglaublichen Durchmarsch beobachtet? Der hat schon über 180 Punkte und scheint sein Vorhaben tatsächlich umsetzten zu wollen.
> 
> ...


Vielen Dank für die Blumen.  Ich glaube zwischenzeitlich allerdings, dass es für mich einfacher wird, in die TOP 100 zu kommen. Bei meiner Prognose lagen rund 400 Punkte Differenz zwischen dem Besten (ca. 600 P) und dem letzten TOP100-Platz (ca. 200 P). Jetzt liegen mehr als 500 Punkte zwischen den beiden Positionen, und die Besten sammeln pro Woche überproportional mehr Punkte als der Bereich zwischen TOP50 und TOP100.

Übrigens, die wahre Motivation habe ich durch die Anmache von Hardy erfahren. Und so versuche ich, so lange es geht, Taten den Worten folgen zu lassen. Und sollte das mit meinem Ergometer noch kurzfristig (wg. meiner harten Preisvorstellung) klappen, tja, lieber Hardy, dann nehme ich Dich ins Visier.   

Vielen Dank für Eure virtuelle Mitfahrt und Motivation. 

Ihr seid die Besten.  Danke. 

VG Martin


----------



## zippi (28. Dezember 2004)

enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens, schon mal juchhus unglaublichen Durchmarsch beobachtet? Der hat schon über 180 Punkte und scheint sein Vorhaben tatsächlich umsetzten zu wollen.




Hast Du mal den Zeitraum betrachtet?
Ich sag nur: Das letzte Aufbäumen vor dem Exitus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (28. Dezember 2004)

@ zippi
Los, raus, Snowbiking ist angesagt! Gibt schön saubere Reifen  

Zu meiner Lampe: Ich muß erstens meinen Pulsmesser woandersbefestigen (evtl. auf dem Vorbau), zweitens baut der Lampenträger wohl nicht hoch genug und stößt an den Tacho. Weiterhin muß ich noch den Akku in der Flasche vor Klappern schützen, der ist nur recht mies mit Heißkleber dort reingeworfen. Ich werde ihn in Plopp-Folie einwickeln, das isoliert auch noch schön.
Ich hab nur momentan wenig Lust im kalten Keller zu basteln. Werd ich dann auch aufs nächste Jahr verschieben...


----------



## juchhu (28. Dezember 2004)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du mal den Zeitraum betrachtet?
> Ich sag nur: Das letzte Aufbäumen vor dem Exitus!


Ein einfaches Lob hätte gereicht.  

Aber es scheint tatsächlich eine urdeutsche Eigenschaft zu sein, positive Leistung durch Anzweifeln, Neid, etc. wieder auf ein Mittelmaß herunterziehen zu müssen. 

Offensichtlich fühlt mann/frau sich danach besser. 

Aber wie heißt es so schön:

Mitleid bekommt man geschenkt, Neid muss mann sich verdienen. 

Apropo Verdienen, vielleicht sollte ich gleich einen Snowride machen, dann bekomme ich weitere Punkte, und der Neidfaktor wird sich sicherlich noch vergrößern. Nach dem Motto, bei Schnee kann man garnicht Mountainbiken. 

VG Martin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (28. Dezember 2004)

@Enrgy

Einfach fahren !!! 

@Juchhu

Ich denke mal, dass Du im November/Anfang Dezember deshalb nicht gefahren bist, weil Du einfach keine Zeit hattest. Wenn Du aktuell nun häufiger fahren kannst, freue ich mich für Dich, dass Du Deinem Hobby nachgehen kannst   

Es kommen bestimmt wieder andere Zeiten. Ich werde mal öfters in den Rückspiegel schauen, ob ich Dich dort sehe. 

Es ehrt mich übrigens, dass Du mich ins Visier genommen hast. Wer hätte das vor ein paar Monaten gedacht, dass ich für Dich ein Maßstab werde   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## juchhu (28. Dezember 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Enrgy
> 
> Einfach fahren !!!


Genau  und mit Hardy als Teammotivator klappt's bestimmt.  



			
				hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Juchhu
> 
> Ich denke mal, dass Du im November/Anfang Dezember deshalb nicht gefahren bist, weil Du einfach keine Zeit hattest. Wenn Du aktuell nun häufiger fahren kannst, freue ich mich für Dich, dass Du Deinem Hobby nachgehen kannst


Das ist die Einstellung, mit der wir weiterkommen. Danke Deutschland, es geht wieder aufwärts.  



			
				hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Es kommen bestimmt wieder andere Zeiten. Ich werde mal öfters in den Rückspiegel schauen, ob ich Dich dort sehe.


Ich sag' Dir Bescheid, wenn ich mich in Deinen Windschatten ansauge.  



			
				hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Es ehrt mich übrigens, dass Du mich ins Visier genommen hast.


Tja, Zippi hat als Motivation nicht lange gehalten  



			
				hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hätte das vor ein paar Monaten gedacht, dass ich für Dich ein Maßstab werde
> 
> Gruß
> Hardy


Nun, die Frage ist halt, wie lange (noch)?  

Du weißt doch:
Das Bessere ist der Feind des Guten.  

VG Martin


PS:

Kein Sorge, wenn Du so weitermachst, bleibst Du in der TOP20. Ich will 'nur' in die TOP100, und von da kann ich leider weder Dein Rücklicht sehen noch in Deinem Windschatten fahren


----------



## Ploughman (28. Dezember 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Tourplanung
> 
> Am Donnerstag habe ich mich locker mir Spirodon64 verabredet. Wir wollen spontan entscheiden, ob und wohin wir fahren. Ich denke, dass es auf die Ville hinauslaufen wird.
> 
> Alternativ könnten wir uns natürlich auch in Richtung 7G oder Eifel aufmachen. Dann müsste aber das Wetter schon mitspielen. Da spricht zur Zeit einiges dagegen.


Tach

würde mich für den Donnerstag gerne als Guide anbieten  . Kann entweder Ville sein (da habe ich ein paar "neue" Trails im Angebot) oder aber in der Eifel rund um den Kermeter. Singletrails und Hm satt, Ausgangspunkt wäre Hergarten. Dauer so jeweils 4h+. Ansonsten können wir natürlich auch noch Langstrecke in BaMüEifel machen...

Der Wetterbericht für Donnerstag ist so schlecht nicht, die weiße Pracht soll ja wohl morgen wieder verschwinden  . Wenn's heute abend noch Schnee gibt, ist Nightride angesagt  

Gruß
Plafmän


----------



## on any sunday (28. Dezember 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> da sind dann heute doch noch fünf MTB'ler zusammenkommen, um am 2. Weihnachtstag das schöne Wetter auszunutzen. Geplant waren 30 Kilometer und 500 Höhenmeter. An die Kilometervorgabe haben wir uns ungefähr gehalten, nur Höhenmeter sind es dann ein wenig mehr geworden. Damit dürfte dann das reichhaltige Weihnachtsessen verarbeitet sein
> 
> ...



Also ich fand die Tour lustig. Ist ja auch die einzige Möglichkeit meinen Cyclocrosser in Gemeinschaft auszufahren und sollte eher den Tourveranstalter adeln.   Ich werde mir ein paar dickerer Reifen und zwei größere Ritzel für hinten besorgen, dann kann ich meinen Fuhrpark stark verkleinern.    Ist bestimmt immer für große Augen und erstaunte Kommentare gut. 

Und ich bin realistisch genug zu erkennen, falls sich doch noch ein Artverwandter findet, würde der mit mir genau zweimal crossen gehen, das erste und letzte Mal.   

Der Cross Gott   

Mikele

P.S. Und aus dem Hardy wird wirklich bald ein Guide mit fiesen Steigungen und falschen Versprechungen.


----------



## on any sunday (28. Dezember 2004)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> Tach
> 
> würde mich für den Donnerstag gerne als Guide anbieten  . Kann entweder Ville sein (da habe ich ein paar "neue" Trails im Angebot) oder aber in der Eifel rund um den Kermeter. Singletrails und Hm satt, Ausgangspunkt wäre Hergarten. Dauer so jeweils 4h+. Ansonsten können wir natürlich auch noch Langstrecke in BaMüEifel machen...
> 
> ...



Da hat der Dieda aber Glück, das ich arbeiten muß. Obwohl, Nieselregen und 4 Grad sind nicht der Bringer.  

Mischael


----------



## Enrgy (28. Dezember 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Da hat der Dieda aber Glück, das ich arbeiten muß. Obwohl, Nieselregen und 4 Grad sind nicht der Bringer.
> 
> Mischael



Wir wollen doch auch nicht krank werden vor unserer Silvesterfeier, gelle?


Aktuelle Wetterlage Düsseldorf:

Seit 10Uhr Schneefall, bislang sind etwa 10cm liegen geblieben. Das will für D`dorf schon was heißen. Ein Night-Schneeride wäre tatsächlich nicht schlecht, vor allem brauchts da nicht soviel Lampenpower.


----------



## Ploughman (28. Dezember 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Da hat der Dieda aber Glück, das ich arbeiten muß. Obwohl, Nieselregen und 4 Grad sind nicht der Bringer.
> 
> Mischael


Mir wäre nicht bekannt, dass auf'm Kermeter auch anderes Wetter herrscht - obwohl, am Sonntag war's kälter  .

Mein - ganz privater und persönlicher und nicht öffentlich zugänglicher - Wetterdienst (wetter-online.de) meldet für Donnerstag bedeckt ohne Niederschlag bis 7 Grad. Damit kann man leben  . Wie sieht's beim Michelangelo des Cyclocrosses denn mit 'nem Silvester - oder Neujahrsride aus?? 

@Volker
Kölle meldet ebenfalls geschlossene Schneedecke in der Innenstadt. Hoffe mal, dass ich heute abend auch 'ne weiße Ville vorfinde...

Gruß
Herr Ploughman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (28. Dezember 2004)

Tach zusammen,

bin jetzt 90 min. mit Hund durch den Hardter 'Tiefschnee' gestapft. Das war nicht schlecht. Hund ist wieder total ausgetickt. Schade, dass ich nicht Skilanglaufen kann bzw. keine Skier habe, dann hätte ich es als alternative Sportart eintragen können. Mit dem Bike das knicke ich mir heute. Ok, ok, jetzt werden bestimmt wieder einige denken: "Ha, jetzt schwächelt er! "

Da halte ich es mit Paulchen Panther:

"Heut' ist nicht aller Tage Abend,
ich komm' wieder, keine Frage!" 

Viel Spass denen, die heute doch noch einen Snowride und/oder Nightride.

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-Kao (28. Dezember 2004)

So, muss mich doch mal wieder melden    Habe es gestern endlich geschafft mir beim H&S eine Vorderradnabe zu kaufen und Vertexto hat sie mir gleich eingespeicht   Mal schauen ob der Rest des Bikes überhaupt noch im Keller ist   So kann ich ja doch noch eventuell dieses Jahr eine Tour fahren. Nach zwei Wochen Pause ist aber wohl endgültig jede Form dahin, wahrscheinlich halte ich nicht einmal mehr bei Hardy mit...   ... na gut, da schon


----------



## JürgenK (28. Dezember 2004)

MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> So, muss mich doch mal wieder melden    .....
> ....
> ....
> .... wahrscheinlich halte ich nicht einmal mehr bei Hardy mit...   ... na gut, da schon





Der war nun aber ganz gemein!!!  


Suuuper


----------



## Juppidoo (28. Dezember 2004)

JürgenK schrieb:
			
		

> Der war nun aber ganz gemein!!!
> 
> 
> Suuuper






Da kann ich mich meinem Vorredner nur anschließen


----------



## MTB-Kao (28. Dezember 2004)

manchmal geht es halt mit mir durch   okok...

@hardy

BITTE NICHT SO ERNST NEHMEN   ich hab dich doch auch lieb


----------



## Enrgy (28. Dezember 2004)

Juppidoo schrieb:
			
		

> Da kann ich mich meinem Vorredner nur anschließen




Wird der Herr J.K. aus L. mit der multiplen Persönlichkeit etwa von Hardy bezahlt, um hier doppelten Mißmut über die geschriebene Äußerung zu verkünden?


Wetterlage Düsseldorf: Es hat aufgehört zu schneien und das Zeugs schmilzt schon wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (28. Dezember 2004)

MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> ... Nach zwei Wochen Pause ist aber wohl endgültig jede Form dahin, wahrscheinlich halte ich nicht einmal mehr bei Hardy mit...



Ich bin eben der Maßstab aller Feierabendbiker. Ob nun für *Juchhu* im Winterpokal oder für *MTB-Kao* am Berg   

Ein schönes Gefühl   

@Enrgy

So informativ auch Deine Wetterberichte aus dem Dorf sind, das vor Köln liegt, ich erwarte von Dir nur eine Information: 10 Punkte durch kombinierten Night- und Snowride für Winterpokal eingefahren !

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## juchhu (28. Dezember 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin eben der Maßstab aller Feierabendbiker. Ob nun für *Juchhu* im Winterpokal oder für *MTB-Kao* am Berg
> 
> Ein schönes Gefühl
> 
> ...


Gnadenlos gut dieser Mann, quasi der Harald, äh Hardy, Schmidt des Forums.  

Ich geh' gleich nochmal raus zu einem Dog-Snow-Night-Walk. Bei wem kann ich eigentlich beantragen, dass Dog-Snow-Night-Walks als alternative Sportart zugelassen werden?

VG Martin


----------



## zippi (28. Dezember 2004)

Tut mir leid Juchhu, ich muß Dich wieder auf den Boden zurückholen, Sonst macht der Hardy sich ob seiner Teammitgliederauswahl noch zu sehr Gedanken.

Und ich wußte, dass von Dir heute wieder eine Geschichte von Hunden im Schnee kommt!   

Aber jetzt mal was für's Team:

Bin dann heute, da ich keinen Hund habe, mit meinem Bike unterwegs gewesen. Es hat sich ja so gefreut und ist so lustig rumgetollt. Ich konnte es kaum halten. Ja,ja, so isse nu mal!

Dann hab ich noch einmal die Webcam unseres Reviers angezapft.
Hier die Wetterlage um ca 13.00 an der Aussichtshütte oberhalb vom Rüden (Also doch was mit Hund. Siehste Juchhu, kann ich auch).







http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/5812/page/1

Es war ein Kampf mit dem Tiefschnee. Der Schnee kam seitlich. Uäääh! Rutschig war's auch und so habe ich für die 29 km 2 Stunden gebraucht. So lahm war ich noch nie. Aber für den WP zählt eh die Zeit.

Tja, das war wohl die letzte Tour mit "gutem Wetter". Ab jetzt wird's wohl tauen und die Wege werden sich in Schlamm auflösen  .


----------



## Papa Black-Jack (28. Dezember 2004)

@hardy
Donnerstag eine tour würde mir auch ganz gut in den kram passen.
Sagt bescheid.
Gruß arno


----------



## on any sunday (28. Dezember 2004)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> Mir wäre nicht bekannt, dass auf'm Kermeter auch anderes Wetter herrscht - obwohl, am Sonntag war's kälter  .
> 
> Mein - ganz privater und persönlicher und nicht öffentlich zugänglicher - Wetterdienst (wetter-online.de) meldet für Donnerstag bedeckt ohne Niederschlag bis 7 Grad. Damit kann man leben  . Wie sieht's beim Michelangelo des Cyclocrosses denn mit 'nem Silvester - oder Neujahrsride aus??
> 
> ...



Da ich mit Team Tombola den Jahreswechsel begehe, muß ich mich darauf Silvester geistig moralisch vorbereiten, für Neujahr wage ich deshalb keinerlei Prognosen über meinen körperlich und geistigen Zustand. 

Salve

Mikele


----------



## hardy_aus_k (28. Dezember 2004)

@All

Damit hätte ich auch meinen ersten Snowride hinter mir. Kann es sein, dass das alles richtig anstrengend ist und man höllisch aufpassen muss, um nicht den Abgang vom Bike zu machen   

@Juchhu

Du kannst den Antrag bei mir abgeben   

@Zippi

Als Meister der MTB-Kurzfilme hast Du es geschafft, dass ich richtig Sehnsucht nach den verschneiten Wupperberge bekommen   

@Papa Black-Jack

Ich fürchte, dass das am Donnerstag nichts wird. Aber warten wir einfach die Wetterentwicklung ab. Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.

Aber es wird auf eine Runde durch die Ville hinauslaufen. Dort können wir noch am ehesten fahren.

@Ploughman

4+ Stunden-Touren machen um diese Jahreszeit einsam   

@Juppidoo, Jürgen K

Danke, für Eure Unterstützung   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Ploughman (28. Dezember 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Ploughman
> 
> 4+ Stunden-Touren machen um diese Jahreszeit einsam
> Gruß
> Hardy



@Hardy

wie heißt's so schön: der Starke ist am mächtigsten alleine. Außerdem arbeite ich im Herzen einer Millionenstadt, da verkrafte ich zur Abwechslung auch mal ein wenig Einsamkeit. Falls doch jemand Lust hat, nicht alleine durch die Wälder zu streifen, bin bis morgen 17:00 anfunkbar. Wie gesagt, als Ziele stehen Ville, Kermeter und Bad Münstereifel zur Auswahl.

Mit dem Snownightride war's bei mir nichts, hier ist nichts liegen geblieben ausser Matsch.

@Michael Zweigefährlich

Da ich an Silvester bei Tageslicht fahren werde, würde dir ggfls. noch genügend Zeit für eine geistige Rekonvaleszenz des Erlebten bleiben - sofern überhaupt noch möglich. Aufgrund der zu erwartenden milden Temperaturen neige ich sogar zu einer Asphaltrunde. Anbieten würde sich z.B. die Umrundung des größten Baggerloches der Erde, damit deine geistigen Erschöffungszustände nicht zu früh eintreten   . Deine Ausrede für Neujahr akzeptiere ich, weiß ja, dass du maßlos bist  .

Ciao
Diedda


----------



## talybont (28. Dezember 2004)

Tach auch,

nachdem ich die zweite Erkältung in sieben Wochen   überwunden habe, bin ich heute auch mal raus. Ja sogar an der holländischen Grenze hat es zwischen 08:00 und 14:00 geschneit. So bin ich um 11 Uhr raus und zwei Stunden gefahren (Merkstein - Übach-Palenberg - Geilenkirchen - Baesweiler - Boscheln - Merkstein), aber nur 32 km weit gekommen. Der Wind war mehr als brutal  . Aber im Wurmtal ging es einigermaßen.
Danach bin ich dann zu Decathlon nach Kerkrade gefahren. Das ist so ein französicher Sportdiscounter (AG2R fährt deren Räder). Da habe ich noch zwei Paar Winterreifen für mein Rennrad, einen Satz Schutzbleche und ein wenig Kleinkram gekauft. Für Holland garnicht mal so teuer.  
Wenn meine Handschuhe bis morgen wieder trocken sind, steht einer Wiederholung nichts im Wege (aber diesmal ohne Geldausgeben).

MfG,
Armin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (28. Dezember 2004)

@Talybont

Auch wenn es unwahrscheinlich klingt: kein Anstieg kann mich so nerven wie starker Wind !

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-Kao (29. Dezember 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wenn es unwahrscheinlich klingt: kein Anstieg kann mich so nerven wie starker Wind !



dem schließe ich mich an. einer der vielen gründe warum ich ungern straße fahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zippi (29. Dezember 2004)

@Hardy
wollte evtl. am Do mitfahren. Erklär mir mal, wie ich zum Treffpunkt komme.


----------



## juchhu (29. Dezember 2004)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Tut mir leid Juchhu, ich muß Dich wieder auf den Boden zurückholen, Sonst macht der Hardy sich ob seiner Teammitgliederauswahl noch zu sehr Gedanken.


Nanana lieber Dirk, ein bisschen persönlich angefressen?
Das Problem ist nicht, ob sich der Harald Schmidt des Forums Gedanken macht (macht er sich eh immer und überall ),
sondern ob er ein zweites Mal dieselben Teamkameraden wählen würde.  
Ok, ok, 'schuldigung, das war ein unerlaubter Tiefschlag  , zumal m.W. die Sache von Manni initiiert wurde.



			
				zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich wußte, dass von Dir heute wieder eine Geschichte von Hunden im Schnee kommt!


Da Du ja offensichtlich hellsehen kannst, was in diesen schwierigen Zeiten von unschätzbarem Vorteil sein kann, schau' doch mal gegen Ende des WPs, wo wir beide stehen werden? Beide Hand in Hand in der TOP100 oder ich alleine 



			
				zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Aber jetzt mal was für's Team:
> 
> Bin dann heute, da ich keinen Hund habe, mit meinem Bike unterwegs gewesen. Es hat sich ja so gefreut und ist so lustig rumgetollt. Ich konnte es kaum halten. Ja,ja, so isse nu mal!


Unabhängig, ob es für Dog-Snow-Night-Walks/Rides Punkte geben wird, freut sich ein Hund ehrlicher als ein Bike. In vielen Fällen ist er als Team/Tourkamerad geradezu die Idealbesetzung. Nörgelt nicht, freut sich über jeden Leistungsschub seines 'Hundeführers', schwächelt nicht am Berg und ist loyal sowie verschwiegen, wenn es mal drauf ankommt. 



			
				zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Dann hab ich noch einmal die Webcam unseres Reviers angezapft.
> Hier die Wetterlage um ca 13.00 an der Aussichtshütte oberhalb vom Rüden (Also doch was mit Hund. Siehste Juchhu, kann ich auch).
> 
> 
> ...


Ich muss Dich loben.  Hast Du doch gezeigt, dass man auch ohne Spikesreifen schön im Schnee fahren kann und dabei auch noch sehr gute 8 Punkte eingefahren.  Na geht doch! 

Weiterhin viel Spass beim Outdoorsport, ob nun Punkte fähig, mit oder ohne Bike, Dog, Snow, Night, etc.

Hauptsache Alltag raus, Outdoor rein.  

VG Martin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (29. Dezember 2004)

@Zippi

Wir wollen direkt am Eingang zum Nachtigallental starten. Dort sind auch gute Parkmöglichkeiten:





Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Enrgy (29. Dezember 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Zippi
> 
> Wir wollen direkt am Eingang zum Nachtigallental starten. Dort sind auch gute Parkmöglichkeiten:
> 
> ...




Dann stellt euch schonmal auf eine schöne Schneematschtour ein. Unten ist alles grün, ab 200Hm wird es langsam weiß und oben kommt man kaum noch vorwärts durch den Schnee. Hatte ich letzten Winter erleben dürfen.
Morgen muß ich ja noch arbeiten, evtl. kann ich Freitag freimachen und dann noch ein Ründchen bei uns drehen, bevor es zur Silvestertomburgla geht.


----------



## Papa Black-Jack (29. Dezember 2004)

@hardy
ich könnte dich donnerstag einsammeln mit meinem kleinwagen.
Dann ist dein radl auch schön im trockenen.
@all
kann auch noch 2 weitere mitnehmen wenn es auf der strecke liegt.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (29. Dezember 2004)

@Papa Black-Jack

Die Abfahrt Köln-Worringen dürfte auf dem Weg liegen. Passt das ?

Wenn ja, sage mir bitte, um wieviel Uhr ich dort stehen soll.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Papa Black-Jack (29. Dezember 2004)

@hardy
ich weiß nicht wie lange wir zum treffpunkt brauchen. Was hälst du von 10:15. Bin auch unter 0171/4569771 zu erreichen.


----------



## zippi (29. Dezember 2004)

@hardy
Ich habe leider eine familiäre Veranstaltung vergessen nd muß leider von der teilnahme an der morgigen Tour Abstand nehmen.

@Martin


			
				Juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Nanana lieber Dirk, ein bisschen persönlich angefressen?


Deine ausuferneden Ausführungen zu dem Thema zeigen mir doch, wie persönlich Dich das beschäftigt   



			
				Juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Da Du ja offensichtlich hellsehen kannst, was in diesen schwierigen Zeiten von unschätzbarem Vorteil sein kann, schau' doch mal gegen Ende des WPs, wo wir beide stehen werden? Beide Hand in Hand in der TOP100 oder ich alleine ?



Ich hatte noch nie Wettkampfambitionen. Aber ich bin extrem Harmoniesüchtig, also Hand in Hand mit Dir, das würde mir schon gefallen, auch in den Top 200!!
Alleine geht ja auch gar nicht, sind ja noch 99 Andere dabei.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (29. Dezember 2004)

@Zippi

Das ist dann wohl ein wenig viel gekuschelt. 

Es gibt nur zwei Sorten von Mountainbiker: Mountainbiker, die hinter mir im Ranking stehen, und Mountainbiker, die vor mir stehen !

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (30. Dezember 2004)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> @Martin
> 
> Deine ausuferneden Ausführungen zu dem Thema zeigen mir doch, wie persönlich Dich das beschäftigt


 
Ja, das beschäftigt mich. Wenn ich mir anschaue, was ich in 2003 gefahren bin und nun auf 2004 zurück sehe (WP hin oder her), krieg' ich das große Heulen. 

Eine gewisse sportive EInstellung will ich hier nicht leugnen.  



			
				zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte noch nie Wettkampfambitionen. Aber ich bin extrem Harmoniesüchtig, also Hand in Hand mit Dir, das würde mir schon gefallen, auch in den Top 200!!


Das mit den Wettkampfambitionen hab' ich schon grob 20 Jahre hinter mir wenn gleich auch in einer anderen Sportart. Beim MTB-Sport bin ich ja ein Spätberufener.  Wenn schon Hand in Hand, dann wenigstens MTB-fahren. Das ist zwar beim Up- und Downhill sehr schwer, gibt aber Punkte. Vielleicht kommen wir ja dann als 'Parallel-Tandem' in die TOP100. 



			
				zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Alleine geht ja auch gar nicht, sind ja noch 99 Andere dabei.


Du kennst doch den Spruch: Man kann auch zu Zweit einsam sein. Und bei 99 erst recht. Da muss halt der/die richtige kommen, dann ist man nicht mehr alleine. 

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (30. Dezember 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Zippi
> 
> Das ist dann wohl ein wenig viel gekuschelt.


Ha, da spricht wohl der Neid der Nichtgekuschelten.  



			
				hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt nur zwei Sorten von Mountainbiker: Mountainbiker, die hinter mir im Ranking stehen, und Mountainbiker, die vor mir stehen !
> 
> Gruß
> Hardy


Nene, die einen gehen/fahren Hand in Hand durchs Leben und kuscheln ggf. und die anderen stellen fest, dass Punkte keine Hände haben und nicht kuscheln können.  

VG Martin

Der Mountainbiker, der hinter Dir steht bzw. fährt. Sollte er Dich einholen, fährt er kurze Zeit Hand in Hand mit Dir und kuschelt Dich. Damit Du nicht ganz leer ausgehst.


----------



## Spooky (30. Dezember 2004)

Und hier wie versprochen das aktuelle Wetter aus dem 7GB:

ca.4 Grad, Trocken, bewölkt. über Nacht hat es noch ein paar Tropfen geregnet, das in Kombination mit dem Tauwetter verspricht doch eine richtig schöne Schlammschlacht. 

Bis Gleich
Marco


----------



## hardy_aus_k (30. Dezember 2004)

@Spooky

Wie auch immer, solange es nicht in Strömen regent, sollten wir unseren Spaß haben. Ich werde mich jetzt in Bewegung setzen.

@Juchhu

Die Zeiten der Verbalattacken sind vorbei, es beginnt nun wieder der Ernst des Lebens. Auf ins 7G !

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## juchhu (30. Dezember 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> @Juchhu
> 
> ...


Wer macht denn hier Verbalattacken?  Und was heißt denn hier Ernst des Lebens?  Tob' Du Dich im 7G aus.  Ich düse jetzt 'ne kleine Runde mit meinem Hund, wenn auch nicht Hand in Hand.  Und gekuschelt wird später   

Viel Spass und mindestens Nässefreiheit ab Erdboden aufwärts 

wünscht Euch Martin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (30. Dezember 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

da hatte Spooky aber etwas ganz Leckeres vorbereitet. Die Fahrt ins 7G hat sich mehr als gelohnt. Wenn mein GPS alles richtig augezeichnet hat, sind wir folgende Strecke gefahren:









Erst ging es zum Drachenfels hoch, dann den Eselspfad hinunter, um die Wolkenburg und den Geisberg herum zum Gasthof "Löwenburg". Dann zündete Spooky ein Trailfeuerwerk nach Rhöndorf hinunter. Damit aber auch unsere Oberschenkel gefordert werden, ging es zurück zum Gasthof "Löwenburg", am Lohrberg vorbei, zur Margarethenhöhe. Von dort machten wir uns Richtung Petersberg auf, um den Bitweg zum Abschluss zu nehmen. 

Mitgefahren sind neben Spooky noch Spiridon64, Papa Black-Jack, Blake69, Vertexto und Hardy_aus_K. In Euer Tourbook könnt Ihr 25 Kilometer bei 850 Höhenmeter notieren.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (30. Dezember 2004)

@ Hardy

Sag ich doch, 7GB ist schon ein prima Revier. 
Waren wieder viele Astsperren auf dem Breiberg-Trail?


----------



## Ploughman (30. Dezember 2004)

@Hardy

will ja nicht stänkern. Aber machste jetzt nebenbei auch noch "Stretching"  ? Ich anerkenne aber den rührseligen Beweggrund  . Im IBC-Thread hat diesbezüglich ja auch schon 'ne Diskussion angefangen...

Gruß
Mr. Ploughman


----------



## Papa Black-Jack (30. Dezember 2004)

Ja das hat spooky gut gemacht.
Ich sollte mir nächstes mal vielleicht ein paar richtige beine einpacken,
dann könnte wir den schnitt evtl. ein wenig höher bekommen.
Hat mir aber trotzdem spaß gemacht.Danke!!


----------



## Handlampe (30. Dezember 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> da hatte Spooky aber etwas ganz Leckeres vorbereitet. Die Fahrt ins 7G hat sich mehr als gelohnt. Wenn mein GPS alles richtig augezeichnet hat, sind wir folgende Strecke gefahren:
> 
> ...



Soso, muß ich also bei den Feierabendrunden im Bergischen schauen, wo ihr im 7Gebirge so rumgeturnt seit.

Jagut, ok....gehört ja eigentlich auch zum Bergischen


----------



## hardy_aus_k (30. Dezember 2004)

@Enrgy

Zumindestens auf unserem Weg waren keine Astsperren. Und wenn, waren sie fahrbar.

@Ploughman

Ich werde mal im IBC-Forum suchen, was diskutiert wird, dann weiss ich auch, was Du meinst.

Wenn Du nun damit höflich nachfragen wolltest, wie meine Punkte beim Eintrag "Sonstige Sportart" begründet ist, ist mein Herz rein. Strechting war es nicht.

@Handlampe

Ob das 7G zum Bergischen gehört, glaube ich nicht, aber dort war es ziemlich bergisch   

Der arme Spooky musste eben auf bekannte Feierabendrundengrößen zugreifen, um im 7G nicht alleine fahren zu müssen. 

Ist Euch das Wetter eigentlich zu kalt oder seit Ihr außer Form   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-Kao (31. Dezember 2004)

da habe ich es doch tatsächlich geschafft dieses jahr noch einmal zu biken. da ich so lange nicht mehr gefahren bin ist mir bei dieser tour doch einiges aufgefallen:

a) mir fehlt die packroutine, somit habe ich meine trinkflaschen und kleidung zum wechseln vergessen
b) es ist ganz schön matschig im bergischen land
c) vielleicht wäre es besser gewesen eine regenhose anzuziehen --> b
d) auf schneematsch ist der grip irgendwie geringer als im trockenen
e) ich komme super mit den neuen kontaktlinsen zurecht
f) ich muss eher kleinere gänge auflegen als vor zwei monaten   
g) es ist ganz schön matschig im bergischen land
h) bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob die wasserdichten socken von seal skinz wasserdicht sind
i) manche bäche sind tiefer als sie aussehen --> h  
j) bäche sind zu dieser jahreszeit recht kühl
k) es ist ganz schön matschig im bergischen land
l) nasse füße werden schnell kalt --> i, j, h
m) ich sehe selbst mit matsch in der fresse einfach klasse aus  
n) der tacho funktioniert besser mit einer vollen batterie
o) schneller war ich auch schonmal
p) irgendwie ist alles voller matsch

FAZIT: ich bin ein lahmer vergesslicher sack geworden der im matsch spielt 

in diesem sinne: einen guten rutsch und eine schönes sonniges unfall- und verletzungsfreies bikejahr


----------



## Manni (3. Januar 2005)

Hallo und ein frohes neues Jahr.
Melde mich zurück zum Pokal.
Habe im Urlaub sogar ein paar Punkte gemacht. Bis morgen sind wir auf jedenfall erstmal wieder in den Top10
Also macht nochmal nen screenshot   

Gruß Manni


----------



## hardy_aus_k (3. Januar 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

damit wir auch in die Gänge kommen, plane ich am 08.01. um 13.30 Uhr vom Schöllerhof eine nette Runde um die Dhünntalsperre.

Es wäre schön, wenn der eine oder andere sich anschliessen würde. 

Die Auschreibung der Tour ist erfolgt.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## mikkael (4. Januar 2005)

Hallo Feierabendbiker!

melde mich zurück! 
Allen ein schönes, neues Jahr! 

Tja, jetzt gehts rund mit dem jungen Hund; es gibt viel aufzuholen! Bei mir sehe ich leider schwarz: Nach all dem Futter, weiss ich nicht, wie ich wieder in die Gänge kommen soll! 



VG Mikkael


----------



## Vertexto (4. Januar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> damit wir auch in die Gänge kommen, plane ich am 08.01. um 13.30 Uhr vom Schöllerhof eine nette Runde um die Dhünntalsperre.
> 
> ...



Hallo Hardy,
hab Dir schon mal vorgegriffen und bin heute morgen bei Kaiserwetter von Kaltenherberg aus rund um die Dhünn gefahren war recht nett da sehr wenig Wanderer unterwegs wahren.
Ich hoffe mal das am Samstag auch so tolles Wetter ist dann bin ich auch dabei.
Gruss
Gerd
P.S. siehe anhang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (4. Januar 2005)

@Vertexto

Das ist purer Neid, der in mir hochkommt. Aber es sei Dir gegönnt, dann hast Du zumindestens einen kleinen Ausgleich dafür, dass Du durch den Job oft verhindert bist.

@Mikkael

Schön, dass Du auch wieder im Lande bist. Deine Punkte brauchen wir dringend. Die anderen Teams haben mächtig Gas gegeben. Mich selbst plagt zur Zeit eine Erkältung, womit ich dann auch nicht zur Erhöhung des Punktekontos beitragen kann.

Damit Du schnell wieder in Form kommst, können wir am Samstag dann gerne eine Extrarunde drehen. Ich habe da schon eine Idee   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Enrgy (4. Januar 2005)

@ hardy

 Vertexto fährt über 19er Schnitt um die Dhünn, wie aus dem Höhenprofil erkennbar....viel "Spaß" am Samstag. Wohl doch gut, daß ich arbeiten darf


----------



## hardy_aus_k (4. Januar 2005)

@erngy

Mit Vertexto gibt es kein Problem. Er darf zwei, dreimal die Sau herauslassen, ansonsten fährt er brav im Hauptfeld. Sonst gibt es Haue   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## JürgenK (4. Januar 2005)

Tach Jungs!

Bin auch aus Holland zurück, ganz schön bergig da  

Ich meld mich auch mal für Samstag an wenn ich Freigang kriege.
Wenn @Vertexto mitfährt fehlt ja nur noch @Fietser für die altbewährte streitbare Runde.  

Bis Samstag

Jürgen


----------



## Fietser (4. Januar 2005)

Frohes Neues Jahr allerseits!

@ Jürgen. Ich hab nur auch zu viel Schiss vor Hardy's Haue, deshalb fahr ich Samstag nicht mit.  

Nee, klappt leider nicht. Schade eigentlich, hab' fleissig weitertrainiert und sogar ein neues Schutzblech. Die Jungs bei H+S haben es anstandslos umgetauscht, war angenehm überrascht. 

Gruß,
Fietser


----------



## Manni (4. Januar 2005)

Nabend,
hab mich auch mal eingetragen, wie es aussieht können wir dann teamintern noch ne extra Runde drehen. Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit. Mal sehen ob ich bis dahin das mit meinem GPS hinbekomme, sonst kann ich mir ja von euch ein paar Sachen abschauen  Auf den ersten Blick ist es ja recht einfach. Hab aber auch noch nichts mit top50 und co probiert. Erstmal was rumspielen. 

Gruß Manni


----------



## hardy_aus_k (4. Januar 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

das sind ja fast alles richtig gute Nachrichten. Wir werden also am Samstag eine gute Truppe zusammenbekommen. Das freut mich natürlich.

*Manni*, was für ein GPS-Gerät hast Du Dir zugelegt ?

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Delgado (5. Januar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> das sind ja fast alles richtig gute Nachrichten. Wir werden also am Samstag eine gute Truppe zusammenbekommen. Das freut mich natürlich.
> 
> ...




.... und hier kommen die Schlechten:

Die *Bösen Männer * werden wohl einige Aufpasser organisieren damit die *Feierabendbiker* nicht maßlos Punkte sammeln.

Ich hoffe da auf   ,    oder sogar   .

Gruß Delgado


----------



## Ploughman (5. Januar 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> .... und hier kommen die Schlechten:
> 
> Die *Bösen Männer * werden wohl einige Aufpasser organisieren damit die *Feierabendbiker* nicht maßlos Punkte sammeln.
> 
> ...


Tja,

der   hat für Samstag schon 'ne Rennradtour in die Eifel eingetragen, aber leider   will keiner Windschatten spenden. Bist wohl nicht der einzige, der sein Rennrad eingemottet hat.

Aufgrund der großzügig nach hinten gelegten Startzeit am Schöllerhof können das doch eh nicht so viele Punkte werden   

Gruß
Ploughman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (6. Januar 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

mich hat es dann erwischt. Ich muss eine Auszeit vom Winterpokal nehmen. Aber ein wenig Regeneration tut auch mal ganz gut. Zumindestens meinte das mein Hausarzt.

Für Samstag sehe ich es mal relativ locker. Wenn ich noch nicht fit bin, gehe ich davon aus, dass Euch *Manni * oder *Mikkael * führen kann.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## FranG (6. Januar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> mich hat es dann erwischt. Ich muss eine Auszeit vom Winterpokal nehmen. Aber ein wenig Regeneration tut auch mal ganz gut. Zumindestens meinte das mein Hausarzt.
> 
> ...



Pass bloß auf Hardy! Unbedingt alles auskurieren...
Ich laboriere nach 4 Wochen Husten jetzt seit 2 Wochen an einer Nebenhölenentzündung rum. (Radfahren als Heilmittel kam dann doch nicht so gut). Leider absolutes Sportverbot und eine nette Packung Antibiotika. Es geht einfach nicht weg...

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Vertexto (6. Januar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> mich hat es dann erwischt. Ich muss eine Auszeit vom Winterpokal nehmen. Aber ein wenig Regeneration tut auch mal ganz gut. Zumindestens meinte das mein Hausarzt.
> 
> ...


Hallo Hardy,
na dann gute besserung,und bleib mal lieber im Bett denn falscher Ergeitz geht bei einem infekt oft nach hinten los.
Ich war heute mal wieder bei Frühlingshaften Temperaturen auf der Glessener Höhe.
Gruss Gerd


----------



## mikkael (6. Januar 2005)

Gute Besserung, hardy!

Die Samstagsrunde ist kein Problem. Die DTS sind wir zuletzt so oft gefahren, ich glaube es geht auch mal ohne Guide! 

Apropos DTS und die 1765. Umrundung. Ich würd' gerne mal (künftig) etwas (oder wo-) anders fahren. *Onkel* fährt am Samstag eine Alternativrunde, zum Beispiel. 

Gut, der *Michael* selbst ist ein Tourenlexikon auf zwei Rädern, was das Kontingent angeht, aber so oder ähnlich stelle ich mir vor. Ich habe aus dem Sommer einige Touren aufgezeichnet, aber deren Fahrbarkeit im Winter kann ich schwer einschätzen.

Vielleicht sollen wir langsam mit unseren Gastspielen im unbekannten Terrain beginnen, oder uns aus der Tourendatenbank passende GPS-Daten aussuchen.

VG Mikkael


----------



## Manni (6. Januar 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Gute Besserung, hardy!
> 
> Die Samstagsrunde ist kein Problem. Die DTS sind wir zuletzt so oft gefahren, ich glaube es geht auch mal ohne Guide!
> 
> ...



Nabend,
bin grad zurück, war ja wieder recht schönes Wetter bei frühlingshaften 8°C.

Neue Touren braucht das Land! Würde auch gern mal neue Trails sehen. Kann doch nicht sein das es hier sonst nix mehr gibt! 

Könnte rund um Remscheid ne schöne Tour anbieten. Wie wäre es nächsten Samstag? Startpunkt ist der Parkplatz unterhalb von Schloß Burg. Sind ca 40km bei 700-800hm. Muß aber vorher ein paar Tage trocken sein, oder Frost   

Gruß Manni


----------



## hardy_aus_k (6. Januar 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

dann liegt doch die Lösung auf der Hand:


ich ziehe meine Tour offiziell krankheitsbedingt zurück; inoffiziell auch wg. Dhünntalsperrenmüdigkeit des nörgelndes Volkes


*On Any Sunday* schreibt seine Tour in Schwelm offiziell aus


es wird sich bei *On Any Sundays Tour* eingetragen


mir wird dann netterweise ein GPS-Track zugeschickt, damit ich mir anschauen kann, wie schön es hätte sein können

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (6. Januar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> dann liegt doch die Lösung auf der Hand:
> 
> ...



Was habe ich da wieder angerichtet, ausnahmsweise ohne böse Absicht.  

Nun gut, die Schwelm Tour ist nicht auf meinem Mist gewachsen, sondern auf dem Mist von Herrn Backloop.  

Da noch unbekanntes Gebiet, wird sie nicht von mir ausgeschrieben und mehr als ca. 3 Leute bei einer Explorer Tour halte ich auch nicht für sinnvoll. Dafür kann sich dann der Rest beim nächsten Mal auf geschmeidigeres Fahren freuen.

Der Winter ist zwar nicht so die beste Zeit zum Tourensuchen, aber gegen ein paar neue Explorertouren im Bergischen hätte ich nichts einzuwänden. War bisher nur zu feige, sowas überhaupt anzubieten.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (6. Januar 2005)

@On Any Sunday

Wenn es eine Explorertour mit Dir wird, dann werde ich am Samstagnachmittag im Bett liegen und jede Minute geniessen, die ich nicht dabei bin   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Manni (6. Januar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @On Any Sunday
> 
> Wenn es eine Explorertour mit Dir wird, dann werde ich am Samstagnachmittag im Bett liegen und jede Minute geniessen, die ich nicht dabei bin
> 
> ...




Hardy,
lass die Tour mal ausgeschrieben. Passt mir besser um halb zwölf los zu fahren und schonmal nen paar Punkte zu sammeln. Bevor dann die bösen Männer - quasi die Abfangjäger - am Treffpunkt dazustoßen    
Sollte sich jemand zum Treffpunkt verirren darf er sich dann auf eine kleine Tour freuen, war aber schon länger nicht da unterwegs. Mal sehen wo wir landen, aber zurück finden wir allemal. Hab jetzt ja trackback  

Außerdem ist laut ARD eine Sturmwarnung fürs Wochenende raus, mal sehen ob wir überhaupt fahren können.

Gruß Manni


----------



## hardy_aus_k (6. Januar 2005)

@Manni

Danke, dass Du als Reserveguide zur Verfügung stehst.

Ich lasse die Tour dann stehen und wir freuen uns darauf, dass uns irgendwann *On Any Sunday* zu einer neuen Tour einladet   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Enrgy (6. Januar 2005)

Nabend Gemeinde,
komme gerade von meinem ersten Nightride mit zippi zurück. Waren unsere Weihnachtsgeschenke ausprobieren. Fazit Nightpro gegen Mirage: meine Nightpro leuchtet wegen der Halogenstrahler homogener, zippis Mirage dafür etwas weiter. Das kann man aber weniger nutzen, denn mit solch hohem Tempo ist man kaum auf sauglatten Trails unterwegs, als daß man soweit vorausschauen müßte. Mir hat eigntlich mein Spot ausgereicht, nur auf den Trails war der Fluter für die ersten 5m vor dem Bike ganz nützlich. Beim nächsten Mal werde ich auch wieder eine klare Brille aufsetzen, die gelbe läßt das Licht direkt schwach erscheinen.
Wir sind über Wipperaue nach Wupperhof, dann die Trecker-Runde zurück, ohne allerdings die letzte steile Felsabfahrt zu nehmen. Die ist bei der Feuchtigkeit alles andere als lustig, da habe ich selbst im Hellen letztens runtergeschoben (welche Schmach!!). Aber der Sommer kommt und damit sicher auch der erste Mid-Night-Ride!
Negativ waren wieder mal die unzähligen Stöckchen und Äste, die ähnlich den Breibergen im 7GB auf dem abschließenden Trail zu finden waren. Das geht nun schon fast 2 Jahre so!
Ein paar Fotos hat zippi auch geschossen, kein Tour ohne Beweise!

Gruß Volker


PS: im Grunde kann ich verstehen, daß sich die Leute ein Xenonlicht auf den Lenker schrauben. Wirklich toll ist die Lichtausbeute nämlich nicht. Kann aber sein, daß bei Touren mit 4 oder mehr Leuten die Ausleuchtung insgesamt angenehmer wird. Aber für unsere Touren auf Wegen und Trails die wir kennen reichts allemal.


----------



## Handlampe (6. Januar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @On Any Sunday
> 
> Wenn es eine Explorertour mit Dir wird, dann werde ich am Samstagnachmittag im Bett liegen und jede Minute geniessen, die ich nicht dabei bin
> 
> ...



MOMENT, hab ich da was falsch verstanden. Bis jetzt war doch jede Tour mit Herrn Sonntag eine Explorertour


----------



## MTB-Kao (7. Januar 2005)

auch wenn ich gerne am sa mit euch fahren würde, die zeit passt mir so gar nicht. werde stattdessen eine tour am so starten. all infos hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=198

vielleicht gibt es ja den ein oder anderen frühaufsteher


----------



## hardy_aus_k (7. Januar 2005)

@MTB-Kao

Mit dem Treffpunkt solltest Du genau sagen, welchen Parkplatz Du meinst. Immerhin gibt es dort zwei Wanderparkplätze und den P&R-parkplatz, wo wir uns "normal" treffen.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## zippi (7. Januar 2005)

Bevor die nächste Tour beginnt, möchte ich die letzte illustrieren.

Volker hat ja schon über unseren Neid-ride berichtet. Und es war wirklich Night, nicht später Nachmittag, oder früher Abend. Jedenfalls von 20.00 bis 22.00.

Jedenfalls sind die Van Helsings unter der Bikern ordentlich auf Werwolf-Jagd gegangen im finstren Förenwald.








Nein, alles Quatsch
wir haben uns also bei Volker im Keller getroffen, uns mit Nutella beworfen, Licht ausgemacht, zwei Teelichter an und doof geguckt.

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/5895

War echt klasse!


----------



## mikkael (7. Januar 2005)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Volker hat ja schon über unseren Neid-ride berichtet. Und es war wirklich Night, nicht später Nachmittag, oder früher Abend. Jedenfalls von 20.00 bis 22.00.


*Boah, und das alle ohne mich!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (7. Januar 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> *Boah, und das alle ohne mich!*




Da du ja schon mit dem Bike im Büro warst, habe ich mal in weiser Vorraussicht nix gesagt. Sonst hättest du ja von Düsseldorf zur Wipperaue, den Nightride  UND wieder nach hause fahren müssen. DAS wollte ich dann doch nicht verantworten...


----------



## hardy_aus_k (8. Januar 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

ich werde dann heute nicht an der Tour teilnehmen können. Es ist ein Jammer, wenn ich aus dem Fenster schaue. Aber die Dhünntalsperrenumrundung wäre zu heftig für mich.   

Wie gewünscht lasse ich die Tour trotzdem ausgeschrieben, da bereist gepostet wurden, dass in dem Fall einer von Euch das Guiding übernehmen wird. 

Viel Spaß
Hardy

P.S.:

Eben hat sich noch Delgado bei mir gemeldet. Er hat auch geplant mitzufahren.


----------



## Enrgy (8. Januar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> ..Es ist ein Jammer, wenn ich aus dem Fenster schaue. Aber die Dhünntalsperrenumrundung wäre zu heftig für mich.



Die Sonne ist doch eh gleich weg und es fängt an zu regnen. Dazu noch heftiger Wind, natürlich an jedem Berg von vorne. Meine Empfehlung: Leg dich wieder hin!


----------



## mikkael (8. Januar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Wie gewünscht lasse ich die Tour trotzdem ausgeschrieben, da bereist gepostet wurden, dass in dem Fall einer von Euch das Guiding übernehmen wird.


Hallo Jungs,
auch ich muss heute passen, viel Arbeit daheim!
Viel Spaß bei dem schönen  Wetter!

VG Mikkael


----------



## zippi (8. Januar 2005)

Jetzt regnet es. Das war ja abzusehen. Aber heute Abend soll es trocken werden. Könnt man ja noch'n Nightride einschieben. 

(Hoffentlich nimmt mich auch jetzt keiner ernst.)

@Hardy
Und nun kannst Du Dich entspannt ins Bett legen.
Gute Besserung.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (8. Januar 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

eben hat sich *JürgenK* telefonisch bei mir abgemeldet.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Vertexto (8. Januar 2005)

Hallo Biker,
Da Hardy Krankheitsbedingt ausgefallen war, trafen  leider nur Manni,Blake69 und meine wenigkeit am Schöllerhof ein.
Und so machten wir uns auf ohne jegliche ahnung wohin ,und siehe da plötzlich waren wir auf der Dhünn Staumauer gelandet.
Dort trafen wir dann Bernd aus Holz(der schon seit 11:00 Uhr durch die Wälder Irrte) den wir uns direkt mal als Tourguide heranzogen.So Bernd dann zeig mal die Gegend,und so ging es dann zur Sengebachtalsperre und zurück zum Schöllerhof.
Leider war das Wetter nicht so toll ,dafür aber das Guiden von Bernd um so besser,Danke noch mal an Bernd der am Ende der Tour gut 5 Stunden unterwegs gewesen sein muß(Respekt)
Im anhang könnt ihr die Tour mal betrachten,haben aber leider keine Bilder gemacht,schade.
Bis bald 
Gerd


----------



## hardy_aus_k (8. Januar 2005)

@Vertexto

Das beruhigt mich, dass die Tour dann doch stattgefunden hat. Bei *Bernd aus Holz* seid Ihr wohl in guten Händen gewesen.

@All

Ich habe den Nachmittag genutzt, um die Anfahrtskizzen zu den Ausgangspunkten zu überarbeiten. Dort sollten eigentlich fast alle Ausgangspunkte aufgeführt sein:

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/4318

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Manni (8. Januar 2005)

Guten Abend.
Ja, es war eine schöne Runde, bei weniger schönem Wetter. Dabei hatte der Tag doch so schön begonnen... Aber ich habs nicht bereut und es ist doch ganz gut gelaufen.

@Vertexto:
Es wäre nett, wenn du mir die Ciclo-Datei schicken könntest. Ob als .tur oder .crp ist egal. Email ist: [email protected]

Gruß Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni (8. Januar 2005)

Vertexto: 
Danke ist angekommen!


----------



## kitesun (9. Januar 2005)

@hardy

so wie es aussieht, hast du die Anfahrtsskizze zum Parkplatz nach Frechen-Königsdorf rausgeworfen, oder ?

Wollte in nächster Zeit mal wieder eine Tour in dieser Gegend einstellen. 

Frank


----------



## hardy_aus_k (9. Januar 2005)

@Kitesun

Deshalb habe hatte ich auch gepostet " ... fast alle ... "    

Kannst Du mir nur kurz sagen, wo sich der Parkplatz ungefähr auf der Augustinusstr. befindet. War das in der Nähe vom Marienhofer Weg ?

@All

Bitte kommt jetzt nicht auf den Gedanken, dass nach dem Statistikwahn nun der Parkplatzwahn bei mir eingesetzt hat.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## kitesun (9. Januar 2005)

@hardy

der Parkplatz befindet sich an der Ecke Neubuschbeller Weg/Auf dem Rotental

Frank


----------



## MTB-Kao (9. Januar 2005)

@hardy
hast du eigentlich auch fieber?!?! mir kommt manchmal so der gedanke    

@all
bin heute bei strahlendem sonnenschein ein bisschen durchs bergische land gedüst. naja, eher geschlichen, bei einem schnitt von unter 15  aber was soll's. die 4kg zusatzgewicht in meinem rucksack werden sich irgendwann bezahlt machen... hoffe ich   angemeldet war noch ein lustig, ich denke irgendein fake, zumindest ist er nicht gekommen. für alle anderen scheint es wohl zu früh gewesen zu sein. letztendlich standen 39km und 900hm auf der uhr (grafik anbei).

so, und jetzt gehe ich mit der family etwas spazieren. auslaufen sozusagen


----------



## Vertexto (9. Januar 2005)

@Kao,
ja, war mir persönlich etwas zu früh,und so hab ich heute mein SS auf der kleinen Hausrunde mal über die Straße gescheucht. 
Das nächste mal klappts bestimmt.  
Gruss Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (9. Januar 2005)

@MTB-Kao

Das Problem, dass MTB'ler nicht zum Treffpunkt kommen, habe ich auch schon öfters gehabt. Meistens waren es MTB'ler, die mir im Forum noch nie aufgefallen waren.

Wahrscheinlich sollten man als Tourguide unbekannte MTB'ler kurz anschreiben, um sicherzugehen, dass es sich um eine ernsthafte Anmeldung handelt. Kann auch sein, dass sich die MTB'ler einfach nur verklickt haben.

@All

Ich habe nun die fehlenden Parkplätze in Frechen-Großkönigsdorf, Hohkeppel-Wüstenhof, Neschen-Eichholz und Witzhelden-Bruchhausen ergänzt.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-Kao (9. Januar 2005)

da ich ja eh fahren wollte war das nicht so schlimm. und warten muss ich dann auch nicht, denn wer nicht kommt zu rechten zeit...     hatte mir auch schon sowas gedacht, habe den nick nie gelesen und er hieß "lust -ig".

@gerd
du bist ja echt ein tier. einen 32er schnitt mit einem singlespeeder... hut ab


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (10. Januar 2005)

An @vertexto

Vielen Dank für die Komplimente. Auch mir hat die Tour mit Euch Spaß gemacht. Ich war eigentlich schon auf dem Heimweg und habe Euch nur durch Zufall getroffen.
Ich stelle mich gerne erneut zur Verfügung, wenn ein Tour-Guide benötigt werden sollte.
Ich kenne mich sehr gut im Bergischen Land (rund um Altenberg, bis zur Wupper/Glüdern, zur Müngstener Brücke, u.a.) aus.
Ich fahre selber eher etwas zügiger und mehr, kann aber, falls gewünscht, auch mal eine kurze Tour (< 40 km; für nicht so fortgeschrittene Fahrer) anbieten.

An @hardy aus k
Vielen Dank für die Berücksichtigung im Statistikthread.

Bernd


----------



## Enrgy (10. Januar 2005)

Sorry Leute, hat sich erst ganz kurzfristig entschieden:

Ich werde mit zippi und mikkael gleich nochmal die Lampen testen. Wir treffen uns um 19.30 bis 19.45 am Waldfriedhog Kapeller Weg und fahren über Wipperaue nach Glüder, rauf nach Witzhelden und dann an Roderbirken vorbei nach Leichlingen. Dort entlang der Wupper Richtung Opladen und zurück nach Langenfeld. Nix dolles, kaum Trails, ruhiges Nightriden eben.

Eintragen ist hier noch möglich:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=222

Bin aber keinem böse, wenn er es nicht mehr schafft.

Gruß Volker


----------



## hardy_aus_k (10. Januar 2005)

@Vertexto

Meinst Du den Parkplatz ?





Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Vertexto (11. Januar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Vertexto
> 
> Meinst Du den Parkplatz ?
> 
> ...



Hi Hardy,
Ja ,den meine ich.
Aber Du mußt direkt an der einfahrt links auf den kleinen Parkplatz fahren,der große Parkplatz ist zu.
Gruss Gerd


----------



## zippi (11. Januar 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry Leute, hat sich erst ganz kurzfristig entschieden:
> 
> Ich werde mit zippi und mikkael gleich nochmal die Lampen testen. Wir treffen uns um 19.30 bis 19.45 am Waldfriedhog Kapeller Weg und fahren über Wipperaue nach Glüder, rauf nach Witzhelden und dann an Roderbirken vorbei nach Leichlingen. Dort entlang der Wupper Richtung Opladen und zurück nach Langenfeld. Nix dolles, kaum Trails, ruhiges Nightriden eben.
> 
> ...



Nix dolles????
Es war ja wohl megaspaßig!    
Nur den Hinweg müß'mer noch anders wählen. Reden wir noch drüber.

Vielen dank dem Tourguide, der wegen dem einzigen Rücklicht im Treck doch eher das Schlußlicht war, und an Mikkael, der das Tempo rausgenommen hat, weil er nix mehr sehen konnte.  

Also Mikkael, beachte die Faustformel:
x = y*6h

mit:
x = Nightride 
y = AKKU LADEN


Fotos sind in Arbeit.


----------



## Delgado (11. Januar 2005)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Also Mikkael, beachte die Faustformel:
> x = y*6h
> 
> mit:
> ...



Von solchen Formeln bitte ich abzusehen.

Die Gefahr besteht, dass dies den Großmeister der Akku-Technik *Juchu*

auf den Plan ruft und zu neuer Höchstform auflaufen lässt


----------



## MTB-Kao (11. Januar 2005)

teilnehmer für heute abend: *vertexto und ploughman*
geschwindgkeit: *langsam*

heute ist doch nicht der 1. april, oder???


----------



## mikkael (11. Januar 2005)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Also Mikkael, beachte die Faustformel:
> x = y*6h
> mit:
> x = Nightride
> y = AKKU LADEN


@Zippi,

x=nightride
z=zippi
v=volker
m=mikkael

daraus:
|x|=(z+v+(m-(1*y))) 

Wie die _Tomburger_ zu sagen pflegen: *Ohne ihn können wir es schaffen!*

VG Mikkael

Einer der "10 kleinen Jägermeister"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (11. Januar 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Von solchen Formeln bitte ich abzusehen.
> 
> Die Gefahr besteht, dass dies den Großmeister der Akku-Technik *Juchu*
> 
> auf den Plan ruft und zu neuer Höchstform auflaufen lässt


Herr und Gebieter, Ihr habt mich gerufen?!

Was darf ich für Euch tun?


Allgemeine Informationen zur aktuelle Akku-Technik?
Besondere Informationen zur Akku- und Beleuchtungstechnik für Nightrides?
Spezielle Formelsammlungen zur Akku-Technik?
"Dies alles und noch viel mehr,
würd' ich machen, wenn ich König von Deutschland wär'"

Bin ich aber nicht, also seht zu, wie Ihr klar kommt! 

VG Martin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (11. Januar 2005)

@MTB-Kao

Ich traue dem Braten auch nicht   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Ploughman (11. Januar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @MTB-Kao
> 
> Ich traue dem Braten auch nicht
> 
> ...


   
Jungs,

ihr macht euch unsinnige Sorgen: nachher postet Gerd wahrscheinlich noch ein schönes Bild, dass mich bei meiner Lieblingsbeschäftigung anläßlich  gemeinsamer Nightrides zeigt: dem Schlauchwechsel.

Irgendwie hatte ich dann nach einiger Zeit das Gefühl, dass auch das neu eingezogene Teil einem gewissen Druckverlust unterliegt . Na ja, zu Hause habe ich die S.. dann gewürgt und getunkt, aber nicht ein Bläschen kam zum  Vorschein  

Na ja, war also nur 'ne Stunde für mich, hoffe Gerd hatte noch was Spass.

Gruß
Mr. Ploughman


----------



## zippi (11. Januar 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Herr und Gebieter, Ihr habt mich gerufen?!
> 
> Was darf ich für Euch tun?
> 
> ...



Solch kurze und klare Kommentare bin ich ja von Dir gar nicht gewohnt. Ich hatte echt schon schiß, dass Du mich für die Formel -wie Delgado schon treffend hat anklingen lassen- abseifen würdest


----------



## Vertexto (12. Januar 2005)

Hi,
na, da habt ihr mich bei meinem Nightride ja schön hängen lassen,schämt euch ; .
So kam dann nur Plattman zum Treffpunkt um bereits nach 10 Km seinem Namen alle Ehre zu machte(seltsam immer bei Nightride`s ) Dieter montierte noch einen neuen Schlauch ,dem aber bereits nach weiteren 5 Km die Luft ausging.
So trennten sich dann unsere Wege und ich fuhr alleine weiter,war auch ganz schön und so sind doch noch einige Km zusammen gekommen.
Achso den Glühwein hab ich dann mit meiner Frau getrunken.
Gruss Gerd 
P.S. Bilder sind in meinem Album


----------



## juchhu (12. Januar 2005)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Solch kurze und klare Kommentare bin ich ja von Dir gar nicht gewohnt. Ich hatte echt schon schiß, dass Du mich für die Formel -wie Delgado schon treffend hat anklingen lassen- abseifen würdest


[Erklärbärmodus an]

Hätte ich die 'lächerliche' Formel als Hilfeschrei/-gesuch deuten müssen?  

Ich denke: 'Nein'  

[Erklärbärmodus aus]

VG Martin

PS: Gut, dass ich keine Spikereifen gekauft habe. Die Permafrost- und schneegrenze ist doch erst in deutlich höheren Regionen zu finden. 

Aber zum Punktesammeln reicht auch noch meine alte Kiste.


----------



## Enrgy (12. Januar 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Aber zum Punktesammeln reicht auch noch meine alte Kiste.



Bist ja schon auf der ersten Seite im Ranking angekommen! RRRRIISPÄÄÄKKT


----------



## juchhu (12. Januar 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Bist ja schon auf der ersten Seite im Ranking angekommen! RRRRIISPÄÄÄKKT


Danke   

Aber nur kurzzeitig in TOP100. Seit heute morgen wieder in der TOP200 auf derzeit Platz 101 mit 314 Punkten. 

Tja, ab jetzt wird's schwerer, denn ich muss dranbleiben. Außerdem muckt mein Bike und schreit nach neuen Kettenblättern, Kette, Kassette und Schaltwerk. 

Ich glaub', ich hol' mir direkt eine neue Kurbel. Hat schon einer Erfahrungen mit der neuen XT-Kurbel 2004 mit dem neuen Innenlager gemacht? Macht das Sinn oder soll ich mir XT-Kurbel 2003 mit Octalink-Innenlager kaufen, die könnte ich günstig bekommen?

Außderdem brauche ich ein neues Laufradset, Federgabel und Dämpfer und einen Sponsor  

VG Martin


----------



## Handlampe (12. Januar 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub', ich hol' mir direkt eine neue Kurbel. Hat schon einer Erfahrungen mit der neuen XT-Kurbel 2004 mit dem neuen Innenlager gemacht? Macht das Sinn oder soll ich mir XT-Kurbel 2003 mit Octalink-Innenlager kaufen, die könnte ich günstig bekommen?



Hol dir die 2004 'er. Einfach klasse. Fahr das Ding jetzt seit ca. einem halben Jahr und von seitlichem Schlag ist aber auch rein garnichts zu spüren geschweigedenn zu sehen. Super stabil, das Teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (12. Januar 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, ab jetzt wird's schwerer, denn ich muss dranbleiben. Außerdem muckt mein Bike und schreit nach neuen Kettenblättern, Kette, Kassette und Schaltwerk.
> 
> Ich glaub', ich hol' mir direkt eine neue Kurbel. Hat schon einer Erfahrungen mit der neuen XT-Kurbel 2004 mit dem neuen Innenlager gemacht? Macht das Sinn oder soll ich mir XT-Kurbel 2003 mit Octalink-Innenlager kaufen, die könnte ich günstig bekommen?
> 
> ...



Hallo St. Martin.  

Wenn ich die Liste so lese, vergiss diesen öden Ergotrainer und investiere das Geld in ein neues Rad, auch wenn es in diesem Jahr höchstens ein Mal für die Ringwalltour, wenn überhaupt, gebraucht wird!   

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (12. Januar 2005)

@Juchhu

Lass' Dir aus Erfahrung sagen: es liegt nicht am Material, wenn Du die Berge nicht hochkommst    

Abgesehen davon, würde mich interessieren, für was für Laufräder Du Dich dann entschieden hast.  

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## JürgenK (12. Januar 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo St. Martin.
> 
> ..... auch wenn es in diesem Jahr höchstens ein Mal für die Ringwalltour, wenn überhaupt, gebraucht wird!
> 
> ...



Michael, bist du da nicht etwas sehr optimistisch??  


Bis zum Ringwall

Jürgen


----------



## juchhu (12. Januar 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hol dir die 2004 'er. Einfach klasse. Fahr das Ding jetzt seit ca. einem halben Jahr und von seitlichem Schlag ist aber auch rein garnichts zu spüren geschweigedenn zu sehen. Super stabil, das Teil


Danke, Uwe! 

Du bist bisher der einzige und erste, der konstrutiv geantwortet hat. Na, dann schau' ich mir mal die XT 2004 Kurbel an. www.actionsports.de hat m.W. eine XT Kurbel 2004 + Innenlager + XT-Kette + XT-Kassette für 169  im Angebot.



			
				on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo St. Martin.
> 
> Wenn ich die Liste so lese, vergiss diesen öden Ergotrainer und investiere das Geld in ein neues Rad, auch wenn es in diesem Jahr höchstens ein Mal für die Ringwalltour, wenn überhaupt, gebraucht wird!
> 
> ...


Die erste Teilantwort hat auch aus anderen Gründen durchaus ihre Berechtigung (wie Delgado treffend anmerkte: rechtzeitig zur WP 2005/2006 Saison  ), die zweite Teilantwort ist zwar durchaus sinnvoll, wird allerdings kurz- bis mittelfristig keine Mehrheiten in meinem Haushalt finden  , die Schlußfolgerung ist natürlich gewagt, zumal Du die zusätzlich neuen Thementouren noch nicht kennst. 



			
				hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Juchhu
> 
> Lass' Dir aus Erfahrung sagen: es liegt nicht am Material, wenn Du die Berge nicht hochkommst
> 
> ...


Komisch, ich weiß garnicht, durch welche Umstände Du darauf kommst, dass ich eine Bergschwäche habe. Diese wird m.W. anderen hier zu gesprochen  . 

Apropo Laufräder:

Qual der Wahl: wegen der angedichteten Bergschwäche tendiere ich zu Carbonrädern  , wegen der Freerider-Tendenzen zu fetten, stabilen Felgen, Speichen und Naben, und wegen der Kosten dazu, meinen derzeitigen Zweitsatz erstmal kaputt zu fahren  



			
				JürgenK schrieb:
			
		

> Michael, bist du da nicht etwas sehr optimistisch??
> 
> 
> Bis zum Ringwall
> ...


Wenn ich ein  A r s c h  wäre, würde ich sagen: Pech gehabt, Ihr zwei Ringwall-Loser  . Wobei ich Michael eigentlich ausnehmen muß, denn dieser ist (sicherlich) unwissend mit mir eine (Mini-, weil nur einer RW) Ringwalltour gefahren, nämlich den 1. offiziellen Nightride. Einige der Feierabendbiker waren sogar mit mir auf einer Zweiringwalltour. 

Und wenn das letzte Jahr beruflich und privat nicht so hektisch verlaufen wäre, dann hätte ich auch die größeren bzw. längeren Ringwalltouren unter die Stollen genommen.   

Keine Sorge Folks, wer will, wird dieses Jahr in den Genuss der Ringwalltouren kommen. Versprochen  

Aber nicht desto trotz, Eure Anteilnahme zeigt mir nur Eure wahre (Neu)Gier.   Und so verstehe ich auch die leichten Spitzen als Ansporn.  Schließlich lese ich ja zunehmend mehr, dass meine entwickelte Dhünntalsperrentour nur noch ein müdes Gähnen hervorruft. 

Tja, neue Touren braucht das Land. 

VG Martin


----------



## Manni (12. Januar 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Danke
> 
> Aber nur kurzzeitig in TOP100. Seit heute morgen wieder in der TOP200 auf derzeit Platz 101 mit 314 Punkten.
> 
> ...




Das sieht ja so aus als wärst du voll mit dem Bikevirus infiziert


----------



## rpo35 (13. Januar 2005)

Morgähn...  ,

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag @Hardy !!...    ...und immer schön fit bleiben...  

Grüsse und gut's Nächtle
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (13. Januar 2005)

@rpo35

Dem ersten Gratulanten gebürt natürlich ein besonderer Dank !

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Delgado (13. Januar 2005)

Hallo Hardy,

herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag und alles Gute wünscht

Michael







PS: .... extra früh aufgestanden und dann so was


----------



## Vertexto (13. Januar 2005)

Hallo Hardy,
wie schnell doch so ein Jahr vergeht  ,   auch von mir,und noch viele schöne stunden auf dem Bike, 
wünscht Dir 
Gerd


----------



## kitesun (13. Januar 2005)

Morgen Hardy, 

auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag. Mögst du den heutigen Tag recht feiern und genießen.

Frank

P.S.  Wer kann hier eigentlich alles nicht schlafen ?


----------



## Stefan_SIT (13. Januar 2005)

0:46, 4:26, 6:17 ... das sind Zeiten?!! Ist das "senile Bettflucht"???   
Sagt man eigentlich mir immer nach, aber da kann ich nun wirklich nicht mithalten! 
Unbekannterweise auch von mir Happy Birthday, Hardy ... 

Stefan


----------



## Enrgy (13. Januar 2005)

Happy Birthday to the Godfather of Feierabendbiking....!!!


----------



## juchhu (13. Januar 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Das sieht ja so aus als wärst du voll mit dem Bikevirus infiziert


Nö, das kann man so nicht sagen.  

Ich werd' halt immer fuchsig, wenn so Pappnasen sagen, ich könnte das eine oder andere nicht. Ob's jetzt eine Platzierung in der TOP100 ist, die Durchführung von z.B. Ringwalltouren  , etc.

Interessanterweise gerade von denjenigen, die in der letzten Zeit in der WP-Platzierung 'abstürzen' (von wegen Bergschwäche und so  ). Und so wird der Abstand immer geringer  und in der Ferne (und natürlich nur bei Dunkelheit ) meine ich, ein Rücklicht erkennen zu können, und zwar nicht, weil ich so gigantisch viele Punkte mache. Nein, ganz im Gegenteil: Die Mitbewerber schwächeln, geben ominöse Krankheitsgeschichten aus (ich sag' nur, Jan Ulrich und seine selbst kurierte Lungenentzündung), kündigen Touren an, lassen sich entschuldigen und bereiten sich offensichtlich seit Wochen auf ihren Geburtstag vor.  Kein Wunder, dass die keine Zeit mehr für ihre Teamkameraden haben.  

Apropo Geburtstag:

Hardy, Du selbsternannte, promineteste Bikenase dieses (Unter)-Forums, herzlichste Glückwünsche auch von mir.    Und ein kleiner Tipp von mir, überlege Dir genau, wen Du mit in Urlaub nimmst. Sonst artet der Urlaub schnell in ein Trainingscamp aus, und die Kommunikation mit den Drillinspektoren endet in: Sir, Yes, Sir.   Und wer weiß, ob da dann nur eine Bergschwäche attestiert wird  

Und morgen mußt Du wieder Gas geben, sonst schwindet meine Aufholmotivation. 

VG Martin


----------



## Backloop (13. Januar 2005)

Hallo Hardy,

herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag und alles Gute wünscht

Thomas


----------



## mikkael (13. Januar 2005)

@Hardy
Auch von mir einen herzlichen Glückwunsch zum *28*sten!



VG Mikkael


----------



## JürgenK (13. Januar 2005)

Hallo Hardy,

dann will ich mich mal anschließen und dir auch noch als 98ster gratulieren.   und zieh mal richtig ein` durch  

Ich hab nur ein Problem, ich glaub ich hab die Einladung zur Party verbummelt. Vielleicht kannst du hier im Forum nochmal kurz Ort und Zeit der Absturzparty bekanntgeben.  


Bis demnächst am Berg

Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (13. Januar 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

vielen, vielen Dank für die vielen Geburtstagswünsche  

Da kann ja überhaupt nichts mehr in der kommenden MTB-Saison schief gehen   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-Kao (13. Januar 2005)

@hardy
siehe die einträge vorher  

@all
habe für sonntagmorgen eine tour ausgeschrieben, nur für frühaufsteher     vielleicht fällt ja noch jemand früh genug aus dem bett


----------



## hardy_aus_k (13. Januar 2005)

@MTB-Kao

Ich habe dann für die Spätaufsteher um 11.00 Uhr eine Tour eingetragen   

@All

Zur Zeit komme ich leider nicht in den Photobereich hinein. Ich hoffe, dass ich dann heute Abend eine erste Planung der Runde einstellen kann. 

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Enrgy (13. Januar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @MTB-Kao
> 
> Ich habe dann für die Spätaufsteher um 11.00 Uhr eine Tour eingetragen




Wußte garnicht, daß ich in Baden-Württ. wohne. 
[traummodus ein]
Dann ist es bis zum Lago nur noch halb soweit und ich werde dann natürlich am Sonntag dorthin fahren...  
[traummodus aus]


----------



## zippi (13. Januar 2005)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Hardy!
Wenn wir Dich nicht hätten, würden wir uns alle nicht kennen gelernt haben.   
Hätten nie so viel Spaß beim Biken gehabt.  
Wären nie so bekloppt ehrgeizig geworden.  
Wären nie im Dunkeln gefahren.  
Kurz gesagt, Du hast unser Leben bereichert.  

Danke! Mach weiter so!


Im übrigen habe ich mir anläßlich Deines Geburtstages gedacht, dass ich heute mal nicht auf die Rolle gehe


----------



## hardy_aus_k (13. Januar 2005)

@Enrgy

... und nun wohnst Du wieder in NRW   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Handlampe (13. Januar 2005)

So, nachdem ja die Plätze der ersten, besten, herzlichsten usw. Glückwünsche schon vergeben sind, versuche ich mein Glück als vielleicht letzter Gratulant. 

Gutgut... bis 0 Uhr is noch ein bischen hin.....aber ich konnte nicht mehr warten.

Also, alles Gute zum Geburtstag 







an unseren Feierabendbiker No.1 Hardy


----------



## Fietser (13. Januar 2005)

...dann leg' ich doch auch noch nach:

Alles Gute und Herzlichen Glückwunsch!  

Fietser,
der dieses Jahr hoffentlich richtig mitmischen kann.

PS Sorry, Uwe!


----------



## on any sunday (13. Januar 2005)

Gut das ich doch noch meinen Puter angemacht habe. 

Alles Gute dem Herrn H. aus K. Du siehst keinen Tag älter als 41 aus. 

hier übrigens das letzte Bild von Hardys Webcam 

Happy Burzeltag

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (13. Januar 2005)

@Juchhu

Du hast mich besonders heute gewürdigt oder besser gesagt herausgefordert. Ich konnte es dann nicht lassen und habe mal eben eine kleine Auswertung durchgeführt   

@All

Das mit dem Photoalbum funktioniert wohl irgendwie nicht mehr heute. Ihr findet deshalb den Planungsstand der Sonntagtour im Anhang.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Enrgy (13. Januar 2005)

@ hardy

Schade, du hast mich wieder auf den Boden der geographischen Tatsachen bzgl. Wohnort zurückgeholt. Es hätte sooo schön sein können...

By the way (BTW auf "Forendeutsch")

Ich dachte, Touren über 3h Sattelzeit und größer 55-60km sind nix für dich? Wenn ich mir die Solingen-Rundfahrt da so anschaue  ...Aber das Wetter soll ja gut werden am Wochenende und die letzten 10km gibts dann fast keine Hm mehr. Trotzdem werde ich mich zur Startzeit gerade genüsslich aus der Poofe rollen.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (13. Januar 2005)

@Enrgy

Die aktuelle Planung sieht knapp 50 Kilometer vor. Ich war eben selbst ein wenig überrascht, denn ich hatte mit 60-70 Kilometern gerechnet. Das gibt mir dann aber die Möglichkeit mehr Höhenmeter einzubauen, zumindestens im ersten Teil.

Es sind sogar die letzten 20 Kilometer, die nur bergab gehen. Ich denke deshalb, dass das vielleicht doch in gut 4 Stunden zu schaffen ist.

Mich reizt an der Sache einfach der Übergang vom Wuppertal zum Klingenpfad im Ittertal. Damit schliessen wir dann die bestehende Lücke zum Hoheitsgebiet von Mikkael.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Manni (14. Januar 2005)

Dann bin ich wohl der erste der Nachträglich gratuliert, bin grad aber erst heim gekommen   Also auf ein neues! 
Leider werde ich Sonntag nicht biken können.
Aber ich werde vorraussichtlich am Samstag mit Marco_Lev von Opladen über Diepental an die Wupper und zur Sengbachsperre fahren.
Werde die Tour morgen nachmittag ausschreiben, Startzeit irgendwann vormittags. Wollte das nur mal festhalten, damit Marco dieses Jahr den Sprung in die top 10 sicher schafft und nicht kurz vorher doch lieber im Bett liegen bleibt   

Gruß Manni


----------



## Marco_Lev (14. Januar 2005)

auch von mir alles gute, lieber hardy. lieber spät als nie 



mensch manni,

hätte es nicht gereicht, wenn ich vor dir alleine während der tour zusammenbreche? jetzt werde ich wohl noch zuschauer bekommen, danke!   
bin echt am zweifeln ob ich das durchstehe, aber versuchen werd ichs auf jeden fall. jetzt wird sich rächen das ich die letzten monate mehr geraucht und gefeiert habe, als mir gut tut   
naja, seis drum, da muß ich wohl durch...(hoffe ja insgeheim, dass es regnen oder besser noch stürmen wird  ).
um wieviel uhr wolltest du denn losfahren? wäre mir lieb, wenn es nicht zu früh ist, da ich die woche nachtschicht habe.
dann bis samstag.

gruß marco


----------



## Manni (14. Januar 2005)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> auch von mir alles gute, lieber hardy. lieber spät als nie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mensch Marco, das gibt bestes Wetter am Wochenende! Ich denke so zwischen 10 und 12Uhr, passt dir das? Mach dir mal keine Sorgen, je länger wir brauchen um so besser für den Winterpokal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (14. Januar 2005)

@ all

Da mehrfach der Wunsch nach neuen Touren geäußert wurde habe ich einen Termin für Sonntag 11:00 Uhr eingestellt.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=243

Tatort: Engelskirchen, Aggertal und Umgebung.

Der Treffpunkt ist auch/besonders für die Kölner leicht zu erreichen.


Um's mal mit Michaels Worten zu schreiben: 

,,Eintragen, Marsch Marsch!"

Gruß Delgado


----------



## MTB-Kao (14. Januar 2005)

wow, das ist ja dann schon die dritte ausgeschrieben tour für sonntag. leider muss ich so früh starten da wir mittags besuch bekommen, sonst wäre ich gerne bei euch mitgefahren.


----------



## juchhu (14. Januar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Juchhu
> 
> Du hast mich besonders heute gewürdigt oder besser gesagt herausgefordert. Ich konnte es dann nicht lassen und habe mal eben eine kleine Auswertung durchgeführt
> 
> ...


Nett von Dir. Wenn meine analytischen Augen da so drüberschauen, dann frage ich mich allerdings, warum bei Deinem obigen Kommentar nicht ein  statt des  eingefügt hast. Galgenhumor?  


[Überheblichkeitsmodus an]

In dem Maße, in dem ich mich der TOP20 nähere  , entfernst Du Dich von  ihr  . Wenn Du so weiter machst, dann sehe ich Dich auch bald im Hellen (ohne Rücklichtbeleuchtung)  .  

[Überheblichkeitmodus aus]


Nutze Deine Solingenrundfahrt, simuliere Bergschwäche oder posttraumatische Krankheitsschwäche, reduziere die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit und schinde damit unbemerkt Punkte. Wer weiß, aber vielleicht brauchst Du ja noch diese 'Bonuspunkte'.  


Und denke immer daran:

Heute ist der erste Tag vom Rest Deines Lebens. Mach' was draus  

VG Martin


----------



## on any sunday (14. Januar 2005)

Wat ist den hier los? 

Last Minute Termine am Sonntag in bunter Vielfalt zu Einkaufspreisen. Ich wollte eigentlich auch eine GPS/Explorertour in Wiehl anbieten. Das lass ich dann aber und schließe bzw. trage mich ein bei.....
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Der Zuschlag geht an die mutige Explorertour von Hardy. Sowas muß unterstützt werden.   Sorry Michael, aber Engelskirchen kenn ich schon. 

Salve

Michael


----------



## Delgado (14. Januar 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Wat ist den hier los?
> 
> Last Minute Termine am Sonntag in bunter Vielfalt zu Einkaufspreisen. Ich wollte eigentlich auch eine GPS/Explorertour in Wiehl anbieten. Das lass ich dann aber und schließe bzw. trage mich ein bei.....
> .
> ...



Hi Michael,

Deine Wiehl-Explorer-Tour können wir ja am folgenden WE nachholen.
Als Zugereister in der Gegend kenne ich (noch) nur wenige Strecken. 

Gruß

Delgado


----------



## hardy_aus_k (14. Januar 2005)

@Juchhu

Ich muss zugeben, dass Deine Waffen aktuell schärfer sind. Oder ist vielmehr die Tatsache, dass Du tagsüber die Chance hast, mit dem MTB unterwegs zu sein ?

@On Any Sunday

Der Mut liegt ganz auf Deiner Seite   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## juchhu (14. Januar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Juchhu
> 
> Ich muss zugeben, dass Deine Waffen aktuell schärfer sind. Oder ist vielmehr die Tatsache, dass Du tagsüber die Chance hast, mit dem MTB unterwegs zu sein ?
> 
> ...


Ahh, tut das gut  . Diese 'letzten', verzweifelten Entschuldigungs- und Erklärungsversuche, quasi das Todeszucken eines dahinscheidenen Körpers.  

Tja, dumm gelaufen, äh, gefahren.  

Sag' mal, prominteste, Mathematik und Statistik manisch orientierte Bikenase, hast Du schon Rechenzeit für die Schnittpunktberechnung und Ableitung der Zeit geopfert? Wäre doch schon interessant, ob ein Ein- bzw. Überholen bis zum Ende des WP für mich überhaupt möglich ist. Wo mir ja noch nicht mal eine TOP100-Platzierung zugetraut wird.  

Ich mein' ja nur. Eine Schnittpunktberechnung mit einem Zeitpunkt nach Ende des WPs würde Dir Dein Selbstvertrauen zurückgeben. 

Viele liebe Grüße  

Martin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (14. Januar 2005)

@Juchhu

Nur Taten zählen, mehr nicht !

Wenn ich mich recht daran erinnere, haben ich nie in Zweifel gestellt, dass die Top100 nicht zu erreichen sind. Ich hatte nur den Tip, dass Du besser mountainbiken solltest, als im Forum herumzuschwätzen. 

Den Rat hast Du befolgt. Deshalb fühle ich mich nun als der Vater Deines Erfolges. Und nun frage ich Dich: was gibt es schöneres als anderen MTB'lern zu helfen und sie in die richtigen Bahnen zu lenken   

Mit der Prognose tue ich mich schwer. Ich werde das Thema heute Abend nochmal aufgreifen. Gestern bin ich zu keinem vewrnünftigen Ergebnis gekommen. Aber wahrscheinlich ist es ab Mitte Februar soweit.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Schmuddel (14. Januar 2005)

@[url="http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/image.php?u=13024&dateline=1102329636"]http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/image.php?u=13024&dateline=1102329636[/url] rpo 35

hab das ganze trotz deines links nicht kapiert, wann und wo soll den der trip zur unterstüzung der flutopfer im hohen venn stattfinden.

kannst mal nen anderen link senden oder noch mal ein paar fragen klären

danke

und gruß


----------



## mikkael (14. Januar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit dem Photoalbum funktioniert wohl irgendwie nicht mehr heute. Ihr findet deshalb den Planungsstand der Sonntagtour im Anhang.


Hallo Hardy,
die Sonntagsrunde, -(fast) so wie ausgeschrieben- bin ich schon einige Male gefahren. Die schöne Waldautobahn *'Ittertal'* (mit zillionen von Spaziergängern) könnte einem -bei gutem Wetter an einem Sonntag-Nachmittag- die Laune echt versauen, *Hildener-Stadtwald-nach-Wiescheid/Wipperaue* ist 'die' Schnellstrasse mit 0-HM. Aber, Du hast recht, hier gibt es keinen anderen Weg!

Alternativ (etwas HM-reich) könnte der steile Anstieg nach *Cronenberg* sein und Retour von der anderen Wupper-Seite zurück. Persönlich finde ich die östliche Seite von Wupper -auch so- schöner zu fahren.

Da ich die Strecke zemlich oft gefahren bin, bin ich am Sonntag leider nicht dabei und wünsche euch viel Spass.

Ich habe überlegt, mir den *DelgaTorTour* von Engelskirchen anzutun, aber meine Leiche aus der letzten Engelskirchen-Runde liegt immer noch dort auf den Trails!  Eventuell begleite ich aber unseren *Lars*, da er alleine im Wald Angst hat! 

Tja, was für eine Auswahl! Es wird ein schönes Wochenende!

VG Mikkael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ploughman (14. Januar 2005)

Dirk aus W schrieb:
			
		

> @[url="http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/image.php?u=13024&dateline=1102329636"]http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/image.php?u=13024&dateline=1102329636[/url] rpo 35
> 
> hab das ganze trotz deines links nicht kapiert, wann und wo soll den der trip zur unterstüzung der flutopfer im hohen venn stattfinden.
> 
> ...


Schau doch einfach beim Last Minute Biken nach, da ist der Termin für den 23.1. eingestellt.


----------



## juchhu (14. Januar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Juchhu
> 
> Nur Taten zählen, mehr nicht !
> 
> Wenn ich mich recht daran erinnere, haben ich nie in Zweifel gestellt, dass die Top100 nicht zu erreichen sind. Ich hatte nur den Tip, dass Du besser mountainbiken solltest, als im Forum herumzuschwätzen.


Sähr, sähr schalächtes Erinneruungsvermööögen:

So schrieb ich dies:



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> kleine Attacke außerhalb einer Teamzugehörigkeit
> 
> ...


und Du hast unmittelbar darauf geantwortet:




			
				hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Juchhu
> 
> Eines der fatalen Fehler, die man begehen kann, ist, sich unrealistische Ziele zu setzen.
> 
> ...


Lege Dich nie mit dem Meister des foto- und phonografischen Gedächnisses an. 




			
				hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Den Rat hast Du befolgt. Deshalb fühle ich mich nun als der Vater Deines Erfolges. Und nun frage ich Dich: was gibt es schöneres als anderen MTB'lern zu helfen und sie in die richtigen Bahnen zu lenken


Angesichts des obigen kleinen vergangenen Dialoges ist es schon mehr als dreist, sich als Vater des Erfolges zu bezeichnen.  

Hardy, was wäre ich ohne Deine liebevoll Motivationsunterstützung.  

Schließlich weiß ich bei Dir, dass Du immer mit einem mir zu zwinkerndem Auge schreibst.  




			
				hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Mit der Prognose tue ich mich schwer. Ich werde das Thema heute Abend nochmal aufgreifen. Gestern bin ich zu keinem vewrnünftigen Ergebnis gekommen. Aber wahrscheinlich ist es ab Mitte Februar soweit.
> 
> Gruß
> Hardy


Laß mal, und spar Dir die Rechenzeit. Ist eh unwichtig.  

Besorg' Dir halt nur ein Stealth-MTB, damit ich ich Dich auf meinem Radar nicht entdecken kann.

VG Martin


----------



## Enrgy (14. Januar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Den Rat hast Du befolgt. Deshalb fühle ich mich nun als der Vater Deines Erfolges. Und nun frage ich Dich: was gibt es schöneres als anderen MTB'lern zu helfen und sie in die richtigen Bahnen zu lenken




Tja, da sieht man quasi das gesamte Leben eines erfolgreichen Geschäftsmannes innerhalb eines Jahres:

- Mit viel Eigeninitiative etwas aufbauen (Feierabendthread)
- andere für seine Idee begeistern (steigende Zahl der Mitfahrer)
- nicht mit Belohnung geizen (tolle Touren und Statistiken)
- weiter eisern am Erfolg arbeiten (ich sage nur: Fitnesszimmer bei Hardy)
- neue Produktbereiche erschließen (Nightrides bei der Langenfelder "Altkundschaft" hoffähig machen)
- das Werk in voller Blüte erleben (Eigenständige Treffs werden von den Teilnehmern organisiert)
- sich auf das Ergebnis konzentrieren und langsam die Verantwortung anderen überlassen (Sommerstatistik, Tourausschreibungen für andere machen)
- Im letzten Gefecht der Konkurrenz aus eigenem Hause unterliegen (WP gegen Juchhu)
- sich mit der Sekretärin in die Karibik absetzen (...tja, dieser Punkt fehlt noch...)

 

Aber bis zu den letzten beiden Punkten muß es ja nicht kommen. (obwohl, der 
letzte Punkt...?)

Also weiter kräftig Tag und Nacht planen, ausschreiben, fahren, punkten und auswerten!!


----------



## mikkael (14. Januar 2005)

Die Fotos aus der nightride vom Montag sind online!






 

Nächsten Montag nochmal, oder Volker?

VG Mikkael


----------



## juchhu (14. Januar 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, da sieht man quasi das gesamte Leben eines erfolgreichen Geschäftsmannes innerhalb eines Jahres:
> 
> - Mit viel Eigeninitiative etwas aufbauen (Feierabendthread)
> - andere für seine Idee begeistern (steigende Zahl der Mitfahrer)
> ...


Die ist ja nur endgeil, diese Zyklusbeschreibung    

Sehr gelacht habe ich über den vorletzten Punkt: "WP gegen Juchhu. Der Konkurrenz unterliegen." Hab' dann kurz geträumt, und bin leider wieder aufgewacht. 

Nene, ich bin keine Konkurrenz, sondern Hardys kleine, leise Stimme im Kopf.  

VG Martin

PS:

Jetzt muß ich mich aber mal um mein Bike kümmern. Gestern ist mir zweimal die Kette durchgerutscht.

PPS:

Hab' gerade die Kurbeln abgeschraubt und das Innenlager ausgemessen sowie ein paar Ersatzteile bestellt. Wg. Kosten kommt jetzt doch nur eine neue XT-Kurbel 2003 mit neuem Octa-Innenlager rein. Dazu XT-Kassette, Kette und Schaltwerk.  Da klappt's auch wieder mit dem Uphill ohne Kettenrutschen.

Jetzt fehlen nur noch neue Laufräder, Federgabel, Dämpfer und immer noch der heißbegehrte Sponsor.


----------



## rpo35 (14. Januar 2005)

Dirk aus W schrieb:
			
		

> @[url="http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/image.php?u=13024&dateline=1102329636"]http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/image.php?u=13024&dateline=1102329636[/url] rpo 35
> 
> hab das ganze trotz deines links nicht kapiert, wann und wo soll den der trip zur unterstüzung der flutopfer im hohen venn stattfinden.
> 
> ...



Nabend,

den Link hab ich geschickt   ...wie auch immer; nimm den hier !

Grüsse
Rlaph


----------



## Enrgy (14. Januar 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ... Wg. Kosten kommt jetzt doch nur eine neue XT-Kurbel 2003 mit neuem Octa-Innenlager rein. Dazu XT-Kassette, Kette und Schaltwerk...
> ...noch neue Laufräder, Federgabel, Dämpfer...




Da bleibt aber nicht mehr viel übrig: Rahmen, Sattel, Lenkergedöns, Bremsen. Hört sich ja fast nach nem wirtschaftlichen Totalschaden an.
Gibts nicht günstig irgendein Auslaufmodell, was dir zusagt?


----------



## juchhu (14. Januar 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Da bleibt aber nicht mehr viel übrig: Rahmen, Sattel, Lenkergedöns, Bremsen. Hört sich ja fast nach nem wirtschaftlichen Totalschaden an.
> Gibts nicht günstig irgendein Auslaufmodell, was dir zusagt?


Nun, das ist wohl der falsche Eindruck einstanden. 

Seit Beginn (08/2001) meiner Mountainbikekarriere habe ich erst einen Rahmen geschrottet, ein Innenlager vernichtet, fünf oder sechs Ketten und zwei Kassetten verschlissen. 

Jetzt sind die Kettenblätter fällig. Für den Austausch der Kettenblätter + -schrauben hätte ich auch, wie bereits geschrieben, XT 2003 Kurbeln bekommen. Leider gibt's keine XT Kurbel mehr für Vierkantlager. Also habe ich beschlossen, mein vorhandenes Vierkantinnenlager gegen ein Octalinkinnenlager zu tauschen. Kette tausche ich eh immer Anfang und Mitte der Saison und Kassette war jetzt leider fällig. Und das XT-Schaltwerk war von 2001 und hatte bereits einige Stürze und Baum- bzw. Felskontakte hinter sich gebracht, sodaß durch leichtes Spiel die Schaltvorgänge nicht mehr exakt war. 

Demächst noch die Umrüstung von 160 mm auf 203 mm Scheiben vorne und hinten.

Neue Laufräder sind direkt eine Investion für's neue Bike, welches ich mir sowieso selbst aufbauen werde. Bei der Federgabel suche ich eine absenkbare Gabel idealerweise von Lenker aus. Beim Dämpfer Lookout und/oder SPV-Technik. Und zum Schluß dann einen Freeriderrahmen zum Selberaufbauen.

Das Programm heißt "Die Macht der kleinen Schritte" oder wie bekomme ich in relativ kurzer Zeit ein neues Bike nach meinen Idealvorstellungen, ohne Diskussionen und Ausgabenstopp durch die Haushaltsregierung zu riskieren. 

Hier ein Hunni, da ein Hunni läßt sich besser kaschieren, als 3.500 für ein neues Bike.

Außerdem schraube ich am liebsten selbst an meinem Bike, schließlich habe ich mir Schritt für Schritt eine fast vollständige Bikewerkstattaussrüstung zu gelegt, inkl. Bike- und Zentrierständer, Spezialmontagewerkzeuge von Shimpanso / Mtbewerbern, einen riesigen Ratschkasten und zwei Präzisionsdrehmomentschlüssel. Seitdem ich am Anfang meiner Bikekarriere nach zwei Werkstattaufenthalte durch nachlässige Montage zwei Beinaheunfälle hatte, kommt an mein Bike nur noch 'Wasser und CD'.  

Du siehst, auch hier hat das Programm der kleinen Schritte funktioniert. 

Der Tipp mit dem Auslaufmodell sind ja durchaus berechtigt, führt aber in der A-Note wegen dennoch zu hoher einmaliger Ausgabe und in der B-Note wegen zu großer Kompromisse zur Abwertung.

Es bleibt weiter schwierig.  Aber es gibt größere Schwierigkeit, als diese selbstgewählten. 

VG Martin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (14. Januar 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

als ich heute Abend unterwegs war, merkte ich bei Nutzung der Hinterradbremse einen leichten Schlag. Ich grübelte dann die ganze Fahrt, was das denn nun wieder ist   

Glücklich zu Hause angekommen, sah ich dann die Bescherung. Nach gut 4400 Kilometer hat die Hinterradfelgen ihren Dienst quittiert. Sie ist durchgebremst   

Dann werde ich mich mal morgen aufmachen, um mir einen Ersatzlaufradsatz zu beschaffen. Die Chance On *Any Sunday * bei einer Explorertour an den Nervenzusammenbruch zu bringen, will ich mir nicht nehmen lassen   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni (14. Januar 2005)

Nabend,
also die Tour führt von Opladen über Diepental und die Wupperberge zur Sengbachsperre und über Hilgen zurück nach Opladen. Als Dauer sind 3-4 Stunden angesetzt.
Start ist 13:00 Uhr, damit Marco nach der Nachtschicht noch ne Mütze Schlaf bekommt, wir sind ja nicht beim Bund   
Also Freiwillige vor!

Gruß Manni


----------



## juchhu (14. Januar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> als ich heute Abend unterwegs war, merkte ich bei Nutzung der Hinterradbremse einen leichten Schlag. Ich grübelte dann die ganze Fahrt, was das denn nun wieder ist
> 
> ...


Ich will ja nichts sagen, aber sind Felgenbremsen bei so nachlässiger Wartung nicht ein Sicherheitsrisiko?  

Also, meine Erstausrüstung der 160 mm Scheiben sind jetzt nach mehr als 12.000 km von 2,2 mm auf 2,0 mm runtergebremst. Freigabe bis Mindestmaß 1,8 mm. 

Apropo PM: Neues Hinterrad einbauen, geht ja wohl deutlich schneller als Innenlager, Kurbeln, Kassette, Schaltwerk und Kette. Soviel nur zu: "Ich bin mit meinem Hinterrad gehandicapt.  

Such' Dir was schönes aus.  

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (14. Januar 2005)

Tach zusammen,

jetzt ratet mal, von wem ich gerade eine E-Mail mit EXCEL-Sheet als Anhang bekommen habe? 

Jawohl, von einem total Wahnsinnigen.  
Da gibt's doch Leute, ich nenn' jetzt keine Namen ,
die machen doch tatsächlich Szenarien und Prognosen ,
wann und unter welchen Umständen sich gewisse Kombattanten zum Duell treffen werden.  

Quasi 'Wem die Stunde schlägt bzw. das Rücklicht leuchtet'  

Nie war ein Liebesbeweis herzlicher und hat mich mehr gerührt (und nicht geschüttelt vor Lachen  ) als dieser.  

VG Martin

NACHTRAG:

PS: Sollte ein gewisser Wahnsinniger diese Datingmethode für Frauen benutzen, könnte das mit dem Singledasein etwas länger dauern.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (14. Januar 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

und hier nun die bereits erwartete Prognose:






Irgendwie muss ich mich doch vor den Frauen schützen   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## juchhu (14. Januar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> und hier nun die bereits erwartete Prognose:
> 
> ...


Eisprungberechnung? Pünktlich zu meinem Geburtstag  

VG Martin


----------



## Manni (14. Januar 2005)

Also wenn du nichts zu tun hast Hardy,
solltest du sowas mal für unser Team machen, als interne Bewertung. Und um unserere Strategie zu verbessern bzw. Effektivität zu steigern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (14. Januar 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn du nichts zu tun hast Hardy,
> solltest du sowas mal für unser Team machen, als interne Bewertung. Und um unserere Strategie zu verbessern bzw. Effektivität zu steigern


Was macht ein Stratege bzw. Feldherr, wenn die Truppen nicht mit dem entsprechendem Kampfeswillen in die Schlacht folgen. 

Nun, als berufs- und genetisch bedingter Besseresser, äh, -wisser schlage ich die ... ... ... Juchhu-Strategie vor :

Nicht heulen und jammern, einfach in der 'Dunkelheit' Gas geben, bis man das Rücklicht sieht .

Denn wenn bis zum WP-Ende alle Teammitglieder des Feierabendbikerteams Hardy eingeholt haben, ganz zu Schweigen von Überholen  , tja, ich will nicht zuviel wagen, aber ich möchte fast schon wetten, dass dann ein Podestplatz drin ist.  

In diesem Sinne von einem Euch wohlgesonnenem Hobbystratege und- psychologe die besten Wünsche mit auf den (Aufhol)Weg.

VG Martin

PS:

*Das aktuelle Teamranking*

PlatzNamePunkte1Melibokus-Biker24652KGB Ost23393Böse Männer23164IBC DIMB Racer des Südens20515Die Eisbären19466Normal17917Velosophen16108Spessart-Biker15969cielab.org158010www.noBrakes.de1546
Mit Hardys Punkte als Durchschnittswert läge (man beachten den Konjunktiv) das Feierabendbikerteam bei 2.385 Punkte, also derzeit Platz 2


----------



## Manni (14. Januar 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Was macht ein Strategie bzw. Feldherr, wenn die Truppen nicht mit dem entsprechendem Kampfeswillen in die Schlacht folgen.
> 
> Nun, als berufs- und genetisch bedingter Besseresser, äh, -wisser schlage ich die ... ... ... Juchhu-Strategie vor :
> 
> ...




Nu mach mal nicht den Fehler, den du dem armen Hardy vorwirfst....   
Denn ich habe zur Zeit nur so wenig Zeit, weil ich bald Klausuren hab....
Aber danach hab ich auch Semesterferien    Einen gaaaanzen Monat    Mal sehen wer zu letzt lacht


----------



## juchhu (14. Januar 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Nu mach mal nicht den Fehler, den du dem armen Hardy vorwirfst....
> Denn ich habe zur Zeit nur so wenig Zeit, weil ich bald Klausuren hab....
> Aber danach hab ich auch Semesterferien  Einen gaaaanzen Monat  Mal sehen wer zu letzt lacht


Nur zur Erinnerung:

Ich wollte und will nur in die TOP 100. Rücklicht jagen ist mein persönlicher Spassfaktor. Insofern wurde in meinem obigen Posting nicht Hardy sondern sein nach Strategie suchender Teamfahrer 'aufs Korn' genommen. 

Schließe Dich einfach der Juchhu-Strategie an und überhole Hardy in Deinen Semesterferien. Ich bin sicher, das nichts anderes Hardy glücklicher machen würde.

Außerdem wird Hardy, sobald er auch nur eine Winzigkeit der Zunahme Deiner Kurvensteigung erkennen kann, Dich liebvoll mit täglichen statistischen Motivationsupdates versorgen. SO habe ich ihn zumindest kennengelernt. Und ich bin nur ein 'unbeteiligter' Aussenstehender.  

VG Martin


----------



## talybont (14. Januar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> als ich heute Abend unterwegs war, merkte ich bei Nutzung der Hinterradbremse einen leichten Schlag. Ich grübelte dann die ganze Fahrt, was das denn nun wieder ist
> 
> Glücklich zu Hause angekommen, sah ich dann die Bescherung. Nach gut 4400 Kilometer hat die Hinterradfelgen ihren Dienst quittiert. Sie ist durchgebremst


Dann must Du auch weniger bremsen. Dabei nimmt man auch mehr Schwung mit in den nächsten Anstieg.
Aber Ernsthaft, besorg Dir besser eine Scheibe oder anständige Felgen.

mfg,
Armin


----------



## zippi (14. Januar 2005)

@Volker, Mikkael
Habt ihr mal in die Statistik geschaut? Der SchWeDe hat seinen Eintrag wohl geändert. Aus 900 Min sind jetzt 780 geworden. Na, wenn das jetzt nicht mal glaubwürdig ist.


----------



## Fietser (14. Januar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> und hier nun die bereits erwartete Prognose:
> 
> ...



Also...die lineare Extrapolation halte ich zum derzeitigen Zeitpunkt für sehr gewagt. Beim Herrn H. aus K. meine ich eine Tendenz zur Sättigungskurve erkennen zu können, beim Herrn J. alias M. aus B.G. (ach, dem Besser**sser halt...) eher einen sigmoiden Kurvenverlauf. Schnittpunkt dann eher im Spätsommer oder so...  

@ Hardy: Ich überlege ja, zur Motivation am Sonntag mitzufahren. Nach bewährtem Muster unserer ersten und bisher einzigen gemeinsamen Tour kann ich Dich dann am ersten Berg hochziehen und an allen darauf folgenden von Hinten hochscheuchen.   

Fietser,
der sich überlegt, seine Lieblingsdisziplin der Statistik, experimentelles Design, in die Feierabendrunden einzuführen. Multifaktorielle Analyse der den Erfolg am Berg bestimmenden Faktoren. Neue Kurbel vs. neues Hinterrad in Interaktion mit bisher im WP erzielten Punkten und dem Durchschnittsgewicht der beim Weihnachtstreffen verzehrten Speisen.


----------



## juchhu (14. Januar 2005)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> @Volker, Mikkael
> Habt ihr mal in die Statistik geschaut? Der SchWeDe hat seinen Eintrag wohl geändert. Aus 900 Min sind jetzt 780 geworden. Na, wenn das jetzt nicht mal glaubwürdig ist.


Nicht schlecht der Specht, in zwei Tagen 92 Punkte. Macht bei einer 5-Tage-Woche rund 230 Punkte und somit Platz 1.
Mann, was haben wir für ein Glück gehabt, dass der nur vor Weihnachten seinen Rappel bekommen hat.  

Der wäre ja sonst direkt auf und davon, sozusagen Stealth-mäßig.  

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (14. Januar 2005)

Fietser schrieb:
			
		

> Also...die lineare Extrapolation halte ich zum derzeitigen Zeitpunkt für sehr gewagt. Beim Herrn H. aus K. meine ich eine Tendenz zur Sättigungskurve erkennen zu können, beim Herrn J. alias M. aus B.G. (ach, dem Besser**sser halt...) eher einen sigmoiden Kurvenverlauf. Schnittpunkt dann eher im Spätsommer oder so...
> 
> @ Hardy: Ich überlege ja, zur Motivation am Sonntag mitzufahren. Nach bewährtem Muster unserer ersten und bisher einzigen gemeinsamen Tour kann ich Dich dann am ersten Berg hochziehen und an allen darauf folgenden von Hinten hochscheuchen.
> 
> ...


Sollte sich da etwa einen bisher unentdeckter (Zahlen-)Künstler, sozusagen mathematisch-psychologisch-strategisch-motivierenden Feierabendbikerteam-Berater  , geoutet haben?

Die Welt könnte so schön sein ...

aber mit Euch ist sie definitiv lustiger  

Willkommen an Bord.

Aber jetzt bitte noch Deine Prognose darstellen inkl. Formelmaterial. 

Apropo Spätsommer: 2005 oder später  


VG Martin

PS:

Falls Du Dir nicht sicher bist, wg. Fehlerintervall und so , laß und eine Umfrage/Abstimmung machen . Das geht auch ohne Formel.


----------



## mikkael (14. Januar 2005)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> @Volker, Mikkael
> Habt ihr mal in die Statistik geschaut? Der SchWeDe hat seinen Eintrag wohl geändert. Aus 900 Min sind jetzt 780 geworden. Na, wenn das jetzt nicht mal glaubwürdig ist.


@Zippi
wenn's so weiter geht wird aus dem *SchWeDe* bald nur noch der *SchOtTe* übrig bleiben! 

Der WP nervt. 

Vielleicht ist es besser, bis März keine Punkte mehr einzutragen. Es gibt Ruhe, wieder die guten alten Stunden statt 15-Min.-Zeiteinheiten! 

Nightride, Montag-Abend, 19.30?

VG Mikkael


----------



## JürgenK (14. Januar 2005)

@Hardy and Feierabendfriends

ich fahre vielleicht Sonntag auch mit.
Bei uns zuhause ist zwar die Seuche ausgebrochen (vielleicht muß ich Krankenpfleger spielen)   und desweiteren bin ich wiedermal seit 3 Wochen keinen Meter gefahren   aber vielleicht klappt es ja Sonntag.

Es würd mich schon freuen. Vielleicht können wir ja mit vereinten Kräften o.a.s. zu einem Nervenzusammenbruch bringen und dann eine lockere kräfteschonende Kaffeefahrt machen.  Oder wir fahren zwischendurch einfach in die andere Richtung  
Alternativ könnten wir den Startpunkt (nicht den auf der Grafik) kurzfristig ändern? Da ihr aber eh zusammen kommt ist das natürlich auch nur so ein Gedankenspiel.

Wie dem auch sei, ich erkläre mich dann bereit den einsamen Lumpensammler zu spielen.  
Es kommen auch wieder bessere Tage.

Vielleicht bis Sonntag

Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JürgenK (14. Januar 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> .......
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Aber bitte macht dafür einen separaten Umfragefred auf.   Bitte, Bitte


----------



## Juppidoo (14. Januar 2005)

JürgenK schrieb:
			
		

> Aber bitte macht dafür einen separaten Umfragefred auf.   Bitte, Bitte




Dem möchte ich mich anschließen  
 
Viele Grüße

Juppidoo


----------



## Enrgy (14. Januar 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> @Zippi
> wenn's so weiter geht wird aus dem *SchWeDe* bald nur noch der *SchOtTe* übrig bleiben!




Die Änderungen sind schon mind. 1 Woche drin. Komischerweise ohne Änderungseintrag. Muß wohl von den Admins hintenrum in der Datenbank geändert worden sein, man kann ja auch nur 24h etwas ändern. Trotzdem glaube ich die Einträge nicht. Durchleuchtet man mal so das Profil und die Beiträge vom Schweden, so sieht er mir nicht nach "IDITA-Bikerace" Teilnehmer aus. Er sucht seit Ewigkeiten nach ner linken Kurbel, macht beim Fotostory-Thread mit, also nix besonderes, was auf 2 soche unmittelbar hintereinander gemachten Marathontouren schließen läßt. Ich denke ja immer noch, er hat sich einfach um eine 10er Potenz in den Einträgen "vertan".

Ich hatte im WP-Thread ja auch gleich mal diese unglaublichen Leistungen angesprochen, die Diskussion ist aber schnell im Sande verlaufen.

Wat solls, noch 1-2 Touren dann hab ich ihn. Und wetten, er trägt kurz vor Toresschluß einen ganzen Monat nach! Vielleicht sollten wir es langsam auch so handlen. Punkte im stillen Kämmerlein sammeln, die Konkurrenz in Sicherheit wiegen und zum spätmöglichsten Termin alles reinballern.

Meine persönliche Position juckt mich dieses Jahr überhaupt nicht, ich schaue nur auf die Teamwertung und analysiere auch das Verhalten der anderen Teams bzgl. Punkteeintrag etc. Es gibt ja einige "Sammler", die immer nur alle 1-2 Wochen ihre Punkte nachtragen. Somit sind natürlich alle Ranglisten "sehr" aussagekräftig. Auch mein Vorschlag bei der Diskussion vor Beginn des WP, nur 1 Woche maximal nachtragen zu lassen, ist auf taube Ohren gestoßen.
Naja, ihr da ohm macht ja eh watt ihr volt.


----------



## rpo35 (14. Januar 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> ...Vielleicht sollten wir es langsam auch so handlen. Punkte im stillen Kämmerlein sammeln, die Konkurrenz in Sicherheit wiegen und zum spätmöglichsten Termin alles reinballern...



Wie lange kann man denn rückwirkend eintragen ?...

Edit: Schon gefunden; 4 Wochen...also ich lass das mal...


----------



## hardy_aus_k (15. Januar 2005)

@All

Ich finde, dass das vermeintliche Fehlverhalten einiger ganz weniger Teilnehmer beim Winterpokal überbewertet wird. Deshalb freue ich mich über die 99% der Teilnehmer, die sich den Regeln entsprechend verhalten, und ärgere mich nicht über die paar Ausnahmen.

@Team Feierabendbiker

Übrigens bekommen wir als Team auch nicht mehr Punkte, wenn wir die Trainingszeit später eintragen. Da hilft nur mehr trainieren   

@Mikkael, Enrgy, Zippi

Ich entscheide mich kurzfristig, ob ich am Montagabend mitfahre. Eigentlich hatte ich einen Ruhetag eingeplant.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## kitesun (15. Januar 2005)

@hardy

Jetzt hat es dich auch mal erwischt (neuer Laufradsatz).

Ich dachte schon, ich bin der einzige bei dem sich alles innerhalb kurzer Zeit verbröselt.

Ach ja: mein XT-Innenlager ist jetzt auch kaputt (wackelt hin und her)

Resümee von einem Jahr biken:

Rahmen: Haarriss
Gabel Duke SL: leckt Öl
Kurbel XT: Kurbelarm hat sich von Kettenblättern gelöst  
Schaltwerk XT: kapitaler Holzeinschlag
Bremse Julie: Kolbenhänger 

Aber immerhin: meine beliebten Kettenrisse haben ich minimiert

Und einen Platten hatte ich auch schon ewig nicht mehr

So long
Frank


----------



## on any sunday (15. Januar 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Nightride, Montag-Abend, 19.30?
> 
> VG Mikkael



Mit der Lampe bekommt der Nightride endlich eine etwas angenehmere Bedeutung.  







Grüsse

Michael


----------



## mikkael (15. Januar 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Mit der Lampe bekommt der Nightride endlich eine etwas angenehmere Bedeutung.


Vorsicht!! Der o.g. Text besteht ausschliesslich aus Ironie und Sarkasmus, alles andere können Sie in die dafür vorgesehenen Behälter entsorgen.


Mikkele


----------



## juchhu (15. Januar 2005)

JürgenK schrieb:
			
		

> Aber bitte macht dafür einen separaten Umfragefred auf.  Bitte, Bitte





			
				Juppidoo schrieb:
			
		

> Dem möchte ich mich anschließen
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Juppidoo


Für Euch zwei Hübschen  würde ich sogar den Forums-Server hacken , um nachträglich aus diesem Fred einen Umfragefred zu machen.  

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (15. Januar 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Für Euch zwei Hübschen  würde ich sogar den Forums-Server hacken , um nachträglich aus diesem Fred einen Umfragefred zu machen.
> 
> VG Martin



Warum hacken ?...Der den Thread eröffnet hat, kann unter "Themen Optionen" eine Umfrage in diesem starten...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## hardy_aus_k (15. Januar 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

ich bin fertig mit den Nerven. Ich habe heute Morgen dann versucht einen Laufradsatz aufzutreiben. Bei Zweirad Feld bin ich dann fündig geworden, dachte ich.

Im Angebot war ein Mavic-Laufradsatz für Tubeless-Bereifung, der mich durchaus überzeugt hat. Vorsichtig wie ich bin, habe ich gefragt, ob ich damit meine bisherigen Reifen und Autoventil-Schläuche weiterfahren kann. "Alles kein Problem!" sagte mir der Verkäufer.

Als ich dann den Laufradsatz einbauen und das eingebaute Ventil entfernen wollte, sah ich direkt, dass das mit meinen Schläuchen nichts wird. Mein umgehenden Anruf bei dem Verkäufer führte dann zur Aussage, dass doch ein Adapter für Autoventilschläuche dabei wäre. Als ich dann sagte, dass das ein Adapter wäre, um Pumpen zu verwenden, die normalerweise für Autoventilschläusche ausgelegt sind, wurde er dann nachdenklich. Er holte sich dann ungläubig ein Laufwerkrad und musste mich leider bestätigen.

Gehofft hatte ich natürlich bis zum letzten Monent, dass ich zu dämlich bin und dass ich irgendetwas nicht blicke. Fakt ist, dass ich nicht zu dämlich für die Montage bin, aber es ist auch Fakt, dass ich zu dämlich bin, mir den richtigen Fahrradhändler auszusuchen.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Enrgy (15. Januar 2005)

Willst du denn überhaupt Tubeless fahren? Andernfalls bohr doch das Loch entsprechend größer und gut ist. Allerdings hätteste dir dann die Mehrausgabe sparen können. 
Oder steig auf SV-Schläuche um. Die lassen sich sowieso besser aufpumpen, hab ich festgestellt.
Ich hab noch nen Satz alte Ceramicfelgen hier liegen. Kann ich dir leihen, wenn du das bis morgen nicht hinkriegst. Mußt du dir dann nur bei mir abholen.


Gruß Volker


----------



## Manni (15. Januar 2005)

Guten Abend,
ich wollte nur schnell loswerden wie toll das Wetter heute war.
Die Tour begann planmäßig kurz nach eins. Zum Treffpunkt verirrte sich nur Marco_Lev. So konnten wir dann  von Opladen zu zweit 
nach Diepental starten.
Dann ging es hinüber ins Wuppertal nach Fähr und weiter Richtung Glüder. Kurz vor dem Rüden wurde dann nochmal auf einer fiesen Wurzel unfreiwillig gestoppt, bevor wir an der Wupper weiterrollten.
Marco war mit kurzen Handschuhen und dünnen Radschuhen unterwegs und so wärmten wir uns unterwegs ersteinmal auf. Die erste Kaffeepause mit Leberkäse fand am Campingplatz vor Glüdern statt.  
Aufgewärmt und gestärkt ging es weiter zur Sengbachsperre, um die Sperre herrum und nach Hilgen.
Von dort nach Burscheid wo wir im Praktika noch 
einen Kaffee getrunken haben um die Nacht abzuwarten.
Hier begann unser Nighride: Auf schnellen Trails bergab nach Opladen und 
Wiesdorf. Die Tour endete bei Marco vor der Tür.

Super Tour bei schönstem Wetter.
60km; 690hm; 4Stunden; bei 15km/h Durchschnitt. 




Zum Höhenprofil 
Also wenn das Wetter morgen genauso ist seit ihr zu beneiden!

Gruß Manni


----------



## Fietser (15. Januar 2005)

So, dann bin ich morgen auch mal dabei. Einmal muss doch eine Tour mit Startpunkt Wiescheid gut ausgehen.   

Die Forstautobahn Hilden werde ich dann schon zur Anreise nutzen, Auto lohnt sich nicht. Eventuell klink ich mich dann auf dem Rückweg nach dem Ittertal wieder aus.

Bis morgen!

Fietser


----------



## hardy_aus_k (15. Januar 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

dann werden wir morgen eine interessante Truppe zusammenbekommen. Eben habe ich hereingeschaut und war schon überrascht, dass wir nun zu fünft sind. 

Den Vorschlag von Mikkael, mal die Gegend um Cronenburg unsicher zu machen, werde ich zur Planung einer weiteren Explorertour aufgreifen. Ich stelle mir da folgendes vor: von Hilgen direkter Weg nach Burg (neue Variante zu Sengbachtalsperre, dann über Cronenburg bis zum Burggrafenberg (über W-Weg), zurück am Wupperufer über Burg nach Hilgen

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (15. Januar 2005)

*Ich kann es nicht lassen!  :*
Dieser Text musste unbedingt umgeschreiben werden!



			
				hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe heute Morgen dann versucht  ... aufzutreiben.





			
				hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Die *"Topless*-Bereifung", der mich durchaus überzeugt hat. Vorsichtig wie ich bin, habe ich gefragt, ob ich damit meinen bisherigen Schlauch weiterverwenden kann. "Alles kein Problem!" sagte mir der Verkäufer.





			
				hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Als ich dann den einbauen und das eingebaute Ventil entfernen wollte, sah ich direkt, dass das aus meinem Schlauch nichts wird.





			
				hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Gehofft hatte ich natürlich bis zum letzten Moment, dass ich zu dämlich bin und dass ich irgendetwas nicht blicke. Fakt ist, dass ich nicht zu dämlich für die *Montage* bin, aber es ist auch Fakt, dass ich zu dämlich bin, mir eine aufzutreiben...



seeeeehr ungewöhnlich, dass Du plötzlich mit (Ersatz-) Schläuchen Probleme hast, hardy! 
 

VG Mikkael


----------



## Marco_Lev (16. Januar 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Abend,
> ich wollte nur schnell loswerden wie toll das Wetter heute war.
> Die Tour begann planmäßig kurz nach eins. Zum Treffpunkt verirrte sich nur Marco_Lev. So konnten wir dann  von Opladen zu zweit
> nach Diepental starten.
> ...




die tour war wirklich super.
das gute an den schmerzen während und nach der tour: ich weiß ganz genau das ich noch lebe   
von fast erfrierungen der hände und füße, welche nach einem schönen bad wieder gefühl bekommen haben (beim nächsten mal sind lange handschue und neoprenüberschuhe fällig), schmerzt mir momentan die komplette linke seite. habe ich während der fahrt nach dem sturz garnicht gemerkt.
wie dem auch sei, vielen dank an manni, für die wunderschöne tour. freue mich schon auf nächstes wochenende, und hoffe wir können an die heutige runde unknüpfen.

gruß marco


----------



## Vertexto (16. Januar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> ich bin fertig mit den Nerven. Ich habe heute Morgen dann versucht einen Laufradsatz aufzutreiben. Bei Zweirad Feld bin ich dann fündig geworden, dachte ich.
> 
> ...



Hi Hardy,
mir scheint das hier im Forum jemanden fehlt der sich mit sowas auskennt.
Ich hätte Dir einen Laufradsatz nach deinen wünschen bauen können,also
zogert nicht und fragt mich wenn es um Laufradbau einstell,und zentrierarbeiten sowie Federgabel Wartung geht ich kann fast immer helfen.  
Gruss
Gerd


----------



## Marco_Lev (16. Januar 2005)

@manni

Der Posteingang von Manni ist voll. Manni kann keine weiteren Privaten Nachrichten empfangen, solange ältere Private Nachrichten nicht gelöscht worden sind.

änder da bitte mal was dran.  

gruß marco


----------



## MTB-Kao (16. Januar 2005)

neeee wat wor dat schön heute. ich dachte das letztes mal niemand mitgekommen ist weil die tour so spät war, also habe ich sie ja dieses mal um eine stunde auf 8 uhr vorverlegt  komisch, ist trotzdem niemand gekommen  naja, habe ich mich halt wieder alleine auf den weg gemacht. der reif und das eis knistert so schön unter den stollenreifen und um diese zeit ist fast niemand unterwegs. das wetter herrlich, der sonnenaufgang über der dhünntalsperre, einzwei neue trails ausprobiert... einfach schön    nur meine zehen wurden, trotz tchibo schuhheizung, so ab km 30 etwas kalt. ich glaube selbst glühende kohlen würden mir nicht helfen   

nur das meine schaltung ständig gesprungen ist ging mir ziemlich auf den senkel    gerd meinte schon ich solle mal in neue shifter investieren. das nächste deore teil also was ich nach gut 2tkm gegen xt austausche.

ach ja, insgesamt waren es heute 41,2 km und 1000 hm.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (16. Januar 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

vorweg möchte ich jedoch darauf hinweisen, dass ich die vorbereitete Karte zu Hause vergessen hatte und dann noch dummerweise den im GPS gespeicherten Track direkt am Anfang der Tour gelöscht habe   

Als erste Erfahrung kann ich also festhalten, dass ich nicht nur mit Laufrädern überfordert bin   

Da heute eine Explorertour anstand, werde ich mal eine etwas genauere Beschreibung geben. Die roten Strecken sind dabei die tatsächlich gefahrenen Strecken, die blauen Strecken die geplanten Strecken.

Es ging dann los durch das Wuppertal. Da waren alles nur bekannte Strecken. Die Besonderheit war dann, dass wir die steile Serpentinenabfahrt genommen haben, ein besondere Herausforderungen an unsere Downhillfähigkeiten:





Im nächsten Streckenabschnitt ging es dann unter der Müngstener Brücke her zur B229 an der Wupper. Hier wurde dann *On Any Sunday* und *Papa Black-Jack* aktiv und zeigten uns Ihre Varianten:





Bis nach Kohlfurt sind wir dann wie geplant gefahren. Der Anstieg von der Papiermühle war dann sicherlich die größte Uphill-Herausforderung der Tour:





Durch Gräfrath haben wir dann leider nicht die geplante Strecke gefahren, sondern haben einen Weg gewählt, um sicher in das Ittental zu kommen:





Durch das Ittental hat dann *Mikkael* die Führung übernommen. Immerhin handelt es sich um sein Heimatrevier:





Den Schlussabschnitt übernahm dann *Fietser*. Er hatte wohl Mitleid mit ein paar orientungslosen MTB'ler:





Zusammengekommen sind dann 850 Höhenmeter bei 47 Kilometer. Die gesamte Strecke findet Ihr dann hier:





Nachdem sich dann jeder mal am Tourguiding versuchen durfte, gab es mit *Badehose*, *Juppido* und *JürgenK* tatsächlich auch Mitfahrer, die einfach nur gefolgt sind.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## mikkael (16. Januar 2005)

Es war wieder eine Top-Runde, Hardy! Bei wunderschönem Wetter.. 

Dass der verehrte *Herr Sonntag* uns den armen Feierabendbikern alle Kräfte erst mit seinen fiesen, hinterhältigen Anstiegsversuchen ausgeraubt hatte, dann aber all den Unmut über den ungewissen Rückweg mit seiner *süßen Soft-Animation-Show* auf dem Kinderplatz in Gräfrath wettgemacht hatte, war ein Indiz, dass er gar nicht so gnadenlos böse ist, wie man ihn kennt. 

Ansonsten bin ich über die territoriale Ausweitung des Feierabendbikergebiets wunschlos zufrieden und kann über die Erweiterung der Trail-Bibliothek (u.a. in Zusammenarbeit mit akribischen Trailprofis wie Papa Black-Jack) nur stolz sein! 

@badehose: Nochmals Willkommen im Club! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## Enrgy (16. Januar 2005)

MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> nur das meine schaltung ständig gesprungen ist ging mir ziemlich auf den senkel    gerd meinte schon ich solle mal in neue shifter investieren. das nächste deore teil also was ich nach gut 2tkm gegen xt austausche.



Wieder das typische Denken: teurer=besser. Tausch lieber die Züge gegen Durchgehende aus. Bei den Temperaturen liegen die Schaltungsprobleme mit großer Sicherheit eher an den Zügen als an den Shiftern. Ich habe die Deore 
Dinger nun seit 3 Jahren am Rad, die machen keine Probleme. Die Züge dagegen schon.


----------



## rpo35 (16. Januar 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> ...Tausch lieber die Züge gegen Durchgehende aus...



Nabend,

kann ich nur bestätigen !! Hat beim alten Bike Wunder bewirkt und wird bei den ersten Anzeichen von Schwergängigkeit am neuen wieder so gemacht...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## JürgenK (16. Januar 2005)

Tach Jungs,

das war ja mal wieder eine tolle Tour heute. Super Wetter, nette Leute und viele Downhills, die wir falsch herum genommen haben.   

Ich hätte ja auch ab und an den Roadmaster spielen können damit jeder mal darf, hab mich aber nach 2 x 3 Wochen Zwangspause mehr mit meiner Performance beschäftigt.  

Bis demnächst

Jürgen  

@Badehose, willkommen bei den nächsten Touren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (16. Januar 2005)

JürgenK schrieb:
			
		

> ...die wir falsch herum genommen haben.   ...



also quasi "von hinten"...


----------



## MTB-Kao (16. Januar 2005)

@enrgy
es geht hier nicht um teurer --> besser sondern xt besser als deore. wenn es mir um teurer gehen würde hätte ich kein cube   die schaltzüge waren jetzt eh geplant, mal schauen ob das schon reicht, danke für den hinweis  

@rest
ich hoffe das ich dass nächste mal auch wieder nachimttags dabei sein kann. würde mal wieder gerne mit euch pappnasen zusammen fahren


----------



## mikkael (16. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

die alltäglichen Probleme, die ich trotz dauerhafter Pflege mit meinem Bike habe, sind einigen von euch bekannt. Ich habe, bis auf Kleinigkeiten, null Ahnung  wie man diverse Reperaturen vornimmt, wie z.B. das Einstellen von Schaltung oder Bremse, das Wechsel von einigen Teilen, das Justieren, das Fetten usw. 

Wie ich hier im Forum lese, gibt es tatsächlich Bedarf an Informationen und Know-how, vor allem darum, weil die Teile immer komplizierter *und teuerer* werden, auch die Reparatur beim Werkstatt. Ausserdem es ist doch peinlich für alles zum Bike-Händler zu marschieren.

Unter uns sind viele, die sich mit solchen Reperaturen super auskennen. 

Es wäre doch super, wenn auch die Laien hier was erfahren könnten. Vielleicht können wir einen Bike-Tag dazu nutzen um ein vernünftiges Bike-Workshop zu veranstalten. Bald ist Frühling, richtige Zeit um ausführliche Check-Ups durchzuführen.

Ich könnte, mit der Hilfe von einigen von Euch, die Organisation übernehmen, und hierfür auch die Garage zur Verfügung stellen. Das alles können wir mit einer MTB-Runde verbinden, eventuell mit Verpflegung und so. 

*Was hält ihr davon?*

VG Mikkael


----------



## Vertexto (16. Januar 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> die alltäglichen Probleme, die ich trotz dauerhafter Pflege mit meinem Bike habe, sind einigen von euch bekannt. Ich habe, bis auf Kleinigkeiten, null Ahnung  wie man diverse Reperaturen vornimmt, wie z.B. das Einstellen von Schaltung oder Bremse, das Wechsel von einigen Teilen, das Justieren, das Fetten usw.
> 
> ...



ich bin dafür   
gruss 
Gerd


----------



## hardy_aus_k (16. Januar 2005)

@Mikkael

Ich gehöre zu der Fraktion, die Getränke und Essen sponsort   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## JürgenK (16. Januar 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> die alltäglichen Probleme, die ich trotz dauerhafter Pflege mit meinem Bike habe, sind einigen von euch bekannt. Ich habe, bis auf Kleinigkeiten, null Ahnung  wie man diverse Reperaturen vornimmt, wie z.B. das Einstellen von Schaltung oder Bremse, das Wechsel von einigen Teilen, das Justieren, das Fetten usw.
> 
> ...





Selten so etwas Sinniges von dir gehört.  

Ich gehöre zu der Fraktion, die eher Nachhilfe braucht als geben könnte.  
Beim Mopedschrauben hat man eigentlich immer eine Kiste Bier dabei.  

Bis denn

Jürgen


----------



## talybont (16. Januar 2005)

wollt Ihr mir zuschauen, wenn ich meine gerade bestellte (und hoffentlich lieferbare) Black Super Air in mein Storck baue?

mfg,
Armin


----------



## on any sunday (16. Januar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Mikkael
> 
> Ich gehöre zu der Fraktion, die Getränke und Essen sponsort
> 
> ...



Ich gehöre zur Fraktion, die Getränke und Essen vernichtet.   

Sehr gute Idee, wollte ich auch schon immer anbieten, ist allerdings bisher an akuten Platzmangel gescheitert. Obwohl Freund Backloop meinte, ich würde ja in einer Werkstatt wohnen.   
Ich gebe gerne meine Altersweisheiten an die Jungspunde und Schraubernovizen weiter. Zu Moppeds könnte ich auch was beitragen, dann bekäme ich von Juppido und JürgenK zwei Kästen Bier.  

Gut Nächtle

Michael


----------



## Fietser (16. Januar 2005)

@Feierabendbiker der heutigen Tour

Sehr schöne Tour, die längste seit meiner Zwangspause. Danke an Hardy und die Mitguides, vor allem auch für meine erste Singletrailabfahrt. Hab' auch nur teilweise geschoben.  
Der Anstieg von Kohlfurt hoch hat mir dann doch meine derzeitige Bergschwäche vor Augen geführt. Zum Glück hat das die junge Mountainbikerin, die ich vorher angequatscht habe, nicht mehr gesehen.  
Nächstes Mal aber bitte warten, wenn ich nach Jahren eine Bekannte wiedertreffe. Habe ihr nur 'IBC' und 'mtb-news.de' zurufen können. Mal schauen, ob Sie mich hier findet.  
An meinen Qualitäten als Tourguide werde ich wohl noch arbeiten müssen. Auf Hardy's Karte sieht das ja sehr nach 'Guiding by Kompass' aus. Obwohl...., vielleicht...., könnte ja auch ganz spannend sein.  

Mit Anfahrt, Rückfahrt und Explorerumwegen kamen bei mir dann heute noch 28 km und 175 Hm dazu, insgesamt weit über 5 Stunden im Sattel.  

Bis nächstes Mal!
Fietser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (17. Januar 2005)

Morgen,
Ok, super dass sich die Meister der Biketechnik promt melden! 

An den nächsten 2 Wochenenden werden einige von uns unterwegs sein (die Flutopferrunde von Racing Ralph und die Jubiläumsrunde der Tomburger), daher die Auswahl an Terminen wird erst nach diesen Runden sein. Bis dahin muss ich die Garage freiräumen. 

Ich werde nun einen neuen Thread erstellen, natürlich mit einer kleinen Umfrage bezüglich des Termins. Nach drei Tagen trage ich den ausgewählten Termin in die Fahrgemeinschaft. 

Alles weitere über dieses Thema *im neuen Thread*.

VG Mikkael


----------



## mikkael (17. Januar 2005)

Also, es geht ruck zuck, hier! 

Der neue *Thread für unseren Bike-Workshop* ist ab sofort online.

Nochmals: Wo der Showplatz liegt, ist im Endeffekt egal, hauptsache viele können mit. Wir müssen auch nicht alles auf einmal machen.

VG Mikkael


----------



## Enrgy (17. Januar 2005)

An alle Interessierten:

heute abend machen wir wieder kurzfristig einen Last-Second-Nightride Richtung Solingen/Wipperaue/Leichlingen. Genaue Strecke steht noch nicht fest, es sollen aber max. 30km und 2h Fahrzeit werden. Startzeit zwischen 19.30Uhr und 19.45 am Waldfriedhof Kapeller Weg in Langenfeld. 
Eintragen kann man sich noch hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=222


----------



## Manni (17. Januar 2005)

Hallo, an nem Biketechnik-Seminar habe ich auch Interesse!
Und ich könnte noch nen Bike-Montageständer mitbringen  

Gruß Manni


----------



## JürgenK (17. Januar 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> An alle Interessierten:
> 
> heute abend machen wir wieder kurzfristig einen Last-Second-Nightride Richtung Solingen/Wipperaue/Leichlingen. Genaue Strecke steht noch nicht fest, es sollen aber max. 30km und 2h Fahrzeit werden. Startzeit zwischen 19.30Uhr und 19.45 am Waldfriedhof Kapeller Weg in Langenfeld.
> Eintragen kann man sich noch hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=222




Tach Jungs, 

ich würd ja auch gern mal mitfahren, hab aber noch keine Lampe.
Ich muß mir das mal bei dir und bei Zippi angucken um zu sehen was besser zu meinem Typ paßt.

Vielleicht reicht ja auch schon ´ne Handlampe  

Wie heißt denn deine Latüchte?

Bis denn  Jürgen


----------



## Enrgy (17. Januar 2005)

Hi Jürgen, 
ich hab mir zu Weihnachten die Marwi Nightpro Elite schenken lassen. 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7120226446&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT

Ein 15WSpot und ein 20W Fluter. 6v 8Ah NiMh-Akku.
Zu den Unterschieden gegenbüber der Mirage hab ich in ein oder 2 Threads im Elektroforum schon was gesagt.
Bei schnelleren Abfahrten leuchtet die Sigma weiter, was nicht von Nachteil ist! Dafür hat sie einen schmaleren Lichtkegel für Trails.
Durch die gebündelten 5W hält der Akku natürlich länger als meiner.
Eine Selbstbaulampe kommt aber auch nicht unbedingt viel billiger als die Sigma, auch wenn die Lichtausbeute dann natürlich besser ist.

Wir haben vor, auch im Frühjahr abends längere Touren zu fahren, so daß man zB. auf dem Hinweg zB. nach Müngsten noch ohne Lampe auskommt und diese erst für den Rückweg benötigt. 
Damit kommt man früher in den Genuß längerer Touren auch unter der Woche, wenn das Wetter zB. am Wochenende mal wieder mies war oder familiäre Verpflichtungen  biken unmöglich machen.
Lampe besorgen lohnt sich also auf jeden Fall!

Gruß Volker

PS: Rücklicht nicht vergessen, da es ja auch öfters über die Straße geht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blake69 (17. Januar 2005)

JürgenK schrieb:
			
		

> Tach Jungs,
> 
> das war ja mal wieder eine tolle Tour heute. Super Wetter, nette Leute und viele Downhills, die wir falsch herum genommen haben.
> 
> ...



Hallo zusammen!

Ich melde mich dann auch mal. Ich verfolge ja nicht täglich die Szene, aber ist da was an mir vorbeigegangen? Wann und vor allem wo war die gestrige Tour durch die Wupperberge denn ausgeschrieben   ? Wäre gestern so gerne mit gefahren  

Jörg


----------



## hardy_aus_k (17. Januar 2005)

Blake69 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Ich melde mich dann auch mal. Ich verfolge ja nicht täglich die Szene, aber ist da was an mir vorbeigegangen? Wann und vor allem wo war die gestrige Tour durch die Wupperberge denn ausgeschrieben   ? Wäre gestern so gerne mit gefahren
> 
> Jörg



Ich habe mein Handy am Freitag im Büro vergessen und habe deshalb erst heute Morgen Deine Nachricht gelesen.

Wahrscheinlich hast Du die Tour bei der Vielzahl der Angebote übersehen.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## JürgenK (17. Januar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mein Handy am Freitag im Büro vergessen und habe deshalb erst heute Morgen Deine Nachricht gelesen.
> 
> Wahrscheinlich hast Du die Tour bei der Vielzahl der Angebote übersehen.
> 
> ...




@blake69

Ja, die Tour war schon groß und breit ausgeschrieben unter Last Minute Biking.(Oben rechts auf dem Bildschirm) Hast du wahrscheinlich übersehen. Vielleicht beim nächstenmal.  


@Hardy

ich will ja nichts sagen, aber dein vergessenes Handy ist sicher nur die Spitze des Eisbergs. Ist die Demenz bei euch in der Gegend akut?  
Aber wir passen schon auf euch auf.  

Viele Grüße

Jürgen


----------



## juchhu (17. Januar 2005)

Tach zusammen,

lang nichts mehr von mir gehört bzw. gelesen! 

Onkel juchhu hatte ein kleines Probelm mit einer Workstation. Nach dreieinhalbjährigem Festplattendauerbetrieb hat einer der Köpfe Tschüß gesagt.  Trotz Backups hat die gesamte Datenrekonstruktion 1,5 Tage gedauert.  

Da ich also übers Wochenende leider etwas arbeiten musste, habe ich eine neue Bikevariante ausprobiert.  Jeweils Samstag- und Sonntagmorgen um 06:00 Uhr Abfahrt und gegen Mittag (+/-) wieder zuhause, quasi ein Night-Day-Ride. Die Sonnenaufgänge über dem Bergisch Land waren schon klasse, wenn auch ein wenig kalt. 

Zum Bikeworkshop gibt's mehr im anderen Fred.

VG Martin


----------



## Handlampe (17. Januar 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich also übers Wochenende leider etwas arbeiten musste, habe ich eine neue Bikevariante ausprobiert.  Jeweils Samstag- und Sonntagmorgen um 06:00 Uhr Abfahrt und gegen Mittag (+/-) wieder zuhause, quasi ein Night-Day-Ride.




Pah, alte Kamellen.....guckst du hier


----------



## juchhu (17. Januar 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Pah, alte Kamellen.....guckst du hier


Vielen Dank für die Zurechtweisung   

Es ging mir auch wohl mehr um meine Horizonterweiterung und nicht um die Behauptung, in dieser Kategorie der erste Mann auf dem Mond gewesen zu sein.  

VG Martin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (17. Januar 2005)

@Juchhu

Ist eben eben wie mit dem Weg um die Dhünntalsperre   

Was war eher da ? Der Weg oder Deine Rundtour   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## juchhu (18. Januar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Juchhu
> 
> Ist eben eben wie mit dem Weg um die Dhünntalsperre
> 
> ...


Nun, das verhält sich ein bisschen anders. Die möglichen Wege um die Dhünntalsperre waren natürlich schon vor meiner (Erst-  )Umrundung da.

Ich habe ja auch nicht behauptet, ich hätte neue Wege angelegt.

Ich behaupte (nach wie vor), dass meine Variante, die erste gewesen ist, die so nah an der Wasserlinie vorbeiführt, vor allendingen auf der Süd(west)seite der Talsperre.

Ein kleiner, aber feiner Unterschied  

VG Martin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (18. Januar 2005)

@Juchhu

Das ist doch der ganz normaler Wanderweg, der bei der Umrundung immer gefahren wird   

Als ich noch nicht hier im Forum unterwegs war, bin ich die Strecke instinktiv gefahren, zumindestens große Abschnitte davon. Aber vielleicht gibt es da doch noch eine andere Variante, die ich nicht kenne, was mich aber sehr wundern würde.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## on any sunday (18. Januar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Juchhu
> 
> Das ist doch der ganz normaler Wanderweg, der bei der Umrundung immer gefahren wird
> 
> ...



Juhu, es entwickelt sich wieder ein Streit, wer zuerst da war, der Weg oder Juchhu. Bier und Chips stehen bereit.  

Ich kenne noch reichlich Varianten, die liegen allerdings jetzt unter Wasser!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (18. Januar 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ... nicht um die Behauptung, in dieser Kategorie der erste Mann auf dem Mond gewesen zu sein.  ...
> 
> VG Martin




Warst du aber DOCH, wenn ich deine WP-Eintragungen richtig deute. Demnach war deine erste Frühschicht schon am Samstag, während die Tomburger erst Sonntagfrüh losgefahren sind  

Allerdings war deren Tour schon länger angekündigt, was schwarze Seelen wie mich wieder hinterfragen läßt, ob du nicht mit dieser Kenntnis dem Ereignis etwas vorgegriffen hast  

*undwegduck*


PS:

die Sache mit der Dhünnfahrt an der Wasserlinie hatte ich schon 1993 mal probiert. Plötzlich stand ich am Staudamm - allerdings hinter dem Eisentor auf der "falschen" Seite   
Alle paar Jahre fahre ich mal aus Sentimentalität die alte Straße, die von Ketzberg nach Müllenberg führte bis zur Wasserlinie runter. Die beginnt etwa in der Kurve, wo sich vor 20-25 Jahren am Wochenende immer alles getroffen hat, um offroad tätig zu werden 



			
				on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kenne noch reichlich Varianten, die liegen allerdings jetzt unter Wasser!



Sag ich doch, wer von den Jungs hier kennt denn schon die Dhünn ohne Wasser? Nä, wat wor dat schöön dohmols! Enduro, Crosser, Jeeps - alle friedlich vereint vor den Augen der ungläubig zuschauenden Straßenfahrer und Sonntagsausflüglern - Booh, da fährt der hoch????  
Das schärfste war mal ein Trialer aus Solingen, der hatte einen alten 750er Japan-Chopper. Mit dem ist er die Steilhänge raufgebraten, als gäbe es kein morgen   Zwischendrin krachte es laut - die Kette rutschte über. Trotzdem hat er seine Eskapaden ohne irgendeinen blamablen Sturz vollführt, alte Trialschule eben


----------



## juchhu (18. Januar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Juchhu
> 
> Das ist doch der ganz normaler Wanderweg, der bei der Umrundung immer gefahren wird
> 
> ...


Klopf, klopf, jemand zuhause?!

Ja, es sind normale Wanderwege, das habe ich auch nie bestritten, schließlich sagte bzw. schrieb' ich bereits, ich hätte keine Wege neu angelegt. Es gibt um die Dhünntalsperre keinen offiziellen Rundwanderweg sondern nur einzelne Rundwanderwege, die an die Wasserline bzw. über die Vorsperren führen. Das liegt wohl daran, dass kaum Wanderer an einem Tag die gesamte Talsperre umrunden.

Im Nordostbereich gibt es bei naher Wasserlinieführung keine Alternative. Diese ist gleichzeitig ein Wanderweg und wird auch von meiner Route genutzt. 

Wenn Du Dir mal die Mühe machst, meine Route über die offiziellen Wanderkarten in 1:25.000 des LVermA NRW zu legen, wirst Du erkennen, dass meine Routenführung abseits der offiziellen Rundwanderwege und im Südwesten der Talsperre abseits der empfohlenen Routen liegt. 

Schließlich geht es bei der Juchhu-Dhünntalsperrenroute nur um eine interessante, möglichst wassernahe MTB-Route.

Dies wird sich übrigens bei den Ringwalltouren ähnlich verhalten. Meine Leistung besteht ja nicht darin, durch den Wald neue Trails zu shapenD ), sondern eine bzw. mehrere interessante und abwechlungsreiche und mit minimalem Straßenanteil versehenen Routen an den einzelnen Ringwällen des Bergischen Lands vorbeizuführen. (Achtung: Ich habe nicht behauptet, dass die maximale Tour an allen Ringwällen vorbeiführt, denn sehr wahrscheinlich kenne ich garnicht alle.) Dabei sollte die Streckenführung möglichst abseits der offiziellen Rundwanderwege und damit abseits der an den Wochenenden starkfrequentierten Wanderwege führen.

Bei den ganzen Wanderwegen und Trails im Bergisch kann man nur schwerlich behaupten, man hätte sie entdeckt, höchstens wiederentdeckt  . Wer sich mal die Mühe macht, altes Kartenmaterial aus dem Mittelalter zu studieren, wird feststellen, dass die meisten der uns bekannten Wege durch zwei Arten hervorgegangen sind:
1. Pilgerwege zu einzelnen Kirchen bzw. Wege nach Rom  
2. Handels'straßen'

Abschließend kann und will ich nicht ausschließen, dass DU instinktiv schon vor der offiziellen JUCHHU MTB Tour Nr. 3 Rund um die Dhünntalsperre die denselbe (d.h. identisch) Route gefahren bist, wenn auch nur in großen Abschnitten (siehe Zitat obben, selten so gelacht). Tja, leider ohne Zeugen und GPS-Aufzeichnung.
Jeder kennt Kolumbus, aber wie hieß gerade nochmal der Wikingerführer, der wohl deutlich vor Kolumbus den amerikanischen Kontinent betrat? Hardy?  Sicher nicht  

In diesem Bewußtsein erweiterendem Sinne

VG Martin


----------



## Enrgy (18. Januar 2005)

Kurzer Lagebericht vom Nightride gestern:

Nachdem zippi terminbedingt absagen mußte, hat mich auch mein Cheffe noch allein gelassen. Trotzdem kamen 29km mit 330Hm auf 1h45min zustande. Ich bin die "Solirunde" gefahren (kennt hier noch keiner, meine alte Speedrunde, die ich immer auf Zeit fahre) und im Anschluß noch ein Stück über Roderbirken/Leichlingen Richtung Heimat. Rechtzeitig vor dem Regen war ich wieder daheim.


----------



## juchhu (18. Januar 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Warst du aber DOCH, wenn ich deine WP-Eintragungen richtig deute. Demnach war deine erste Frühschicht schon am Samstag, während die Tomburger erst Sonntagfrüh losgefahren sind
> 
> Allerdings war deren Tour schon länger angekündigt, was schwarze Seelen wie mich wieder hinterfragen läßt, ob du nicht mit dieser Kenntnis dem Ereignis etwas vorgegriffen hast
> 
> *undwegduck*


Mann, hab' ich ein Glück, dass ich einen solchen Gönner habe 

Tja, ein Böser, der etwas Übles dabei denkt. Außerdem war es eine Ein-Mann-Tour ohne Tourbericht, insofern hat Uwe schon Recht mit seiner Darstellung.  



			
				Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> PS:
> 
> die Sache mit der Dhünnfahrt an der Wasserlinie hatte ich schon 1993 mal probiert. Plötzlich stand ich am Staudamm - allerdings hinter dem Eisentor auf der "falschen" Seite
> Alle paar Jahre fahre ich mal aus Sentimentalität die alte Straße, die von Ketzberg nach Müllenberg führte bis zur Wasserlinie runter. Die beginnt etwa in der Kurve, wo sich vor 20-25 Jahren am Wochenende immer alles getroffen hat, um offroad tätig zu werden


Natürlich gibt es noch den Inspektionsrundweg an der Wasserlinie, der unbestritten näher liegt als meine Routenführung. Leider bedarf es zur Benutzung entweder eines Generalschlüssels oder einer überragenden Bunny-Hopp-Technik (+2m) ganz zu Schweigen von der Genehmigung  



			
				Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Sag ich doch, wer von den Jungs hier kennt denn schon die Dhünn ohne Wasser? Nä, wat wor dat schöön dohmols! Enduro, Crosser, Jeeps - alle friedlich vereint vor den Augen der ungläubig zuschauenden Straßenfahrer und Sonntagsausflüglern - Booh, da fährt der hoch????
> Das schärfste war mal ein Trialer aus Solingen, der hatte einen alten 750er Japan-Chopper. Mit dem ist er die Steilhänge raufgebraten, als gäbe es kein morgen  Zwischendrin krachte es laut - die Kette rutschte über. Trotzdem hat er seine Eskapaden ohne irgendeinen blamablen Sturz vollführt, alte Trialschule eben


Tja, da kann ich aus vielen Gründen nun garnicht mitreden und halte deshalb besser meine Klappe   

VG Martin


----------



## Enrgy (18. Januar 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, da kann ich aus vielen Gründen nun garnicht mitreden und halte deshalb besser meine Klappe
> 
> VG Martin



Das wir DAS noch erleben dürfen...


----------



## juchhu (18. Januar 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Das wir DAS noch erleben dürfen...


Tja, es gibt sie bei mir, die Bermudadreiecke, in denen es mir an Wissen und Erfahrung fehlt.  

Sei versichert, sie sind nur klein, sodaß sie mit den derzeit aktuelle modischen winzigen Stringtangas abgedeckt werden können.  

VG Martin


----------



## Fietser (18. Januar 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, es gibt sie bei mir, die *Bermudadreiecke*, in denen es mir an Wissen und *Erfahrung fehlt*.
> 
> Sei versichert, sie sind nur klein, sodaß sie mit den derzeit aktuelle modischen *winzigen Stringtangas * abgedeckt werden können.
> 
> VG Martin



 Aha, soso... 

So genau wollten wir das doch gar nicht wissen. Du brauchst das jetzt auch nicht mehr weiter ausführen, wenn Dir das peinlich ist.  

Fährst Du eigentlich Porsche?


----------



## hardy_aus_k (18. Januar 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, es gibt sie bei mir, die Bermudadreiecke, in denen es mir an Wissen und Erfahrung fehlt.
> 
> Sei versichert, sie sind nur klein, sodaß sie mit den derzeit aktuelle modischen winzigen Stringtangas abgedeckt werden können.
> 
> VG Martin



Ich fürchte, es sind nur Bermudadreiecke, die Du abdeckst, zumindestens was die MTB-Strecken in Köln und Umgebung betrifft    

Zu den Stringtangas sage ich jetzt nichts, ich bin eher Ersatzschlauchspezialist   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## juchhu (18. Januar 2005)

Fietser schrieb:
			
		

> Aha, soso...
> 
> So genau wollten wir das doch gar nicht wissen. Du brauchst das jetzt auch nicht mehr weiter ausführen, wenn Dir das peinlich ist.


Um es mit Forrest Gumps Worten zu sagen:

Dumm ist nur der, der Dummes tut!

Übersetzt: Peinlich ist nur der, der peinliches tut. Allerdings liegt die Erkenntnis desselbigen im Auge des Betrachters.  



			
				Fietser schrieb:
			
		

> Fährst Du eigentlich Porsche?


Nö, wie kommst DU jetzt darauf?  

Ich war früher eher in der Ferrari-Fraktion zu finden: Mein absoluter damaliger Liebling 355 GTS  . Aber nachdem ich in Spitzenzeiten bis 28 l/100km verheizt habe, habe ich jetzt kein eigenes Auto mehr. Da ich meine eigene Firma jetzt im Nordostflügel unseres Hause untergebracht habe und weitesgehend die Mandantenkommunikation per Telefon und Internet erledige, brauche ich auch keines mehr. Freundlicherweise überläßt mir meine Frau ihren Mercedes  

Neugier gestillt?

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (18. Januar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fürchte, es sind nur Bermudadreiecke, die Du abdeckst, zumindestens was die MTB-Strecken in Köln und Umgebung betrifft


Das war aber jetzt echt ein unerlaubter Tiefschlag  
Das mir, der Touren in diesem Forum schon angeboten und durchgeführt hat, als ein Herr H. aus Köln noch garnicht wußte, dass er mal der Meister Feierabendbikertouren werden würde.
Aber so ist: König ist tot, es lebe der König. 



			
				hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Zu den Stringtangas sage ich jetzt nichts, ich bin eher Ersatzschlauchspezialist
> 
> Gruß
> Hardy


Na, das Du nichts zu Stringtangas sagen kannst, läßt sich jawohl 100% auf Dein Datingproblem zurückführen.  

Ersatzschlauchspezialist?
Welche Frau will schon einen Ersatzschlauchspezialisten?
Wenn sie zwei gesunde Hände hat, kann sie sich einen elektrisch betriebenen Ersatzschlauch kaufen.
Ich stehe da mehr auf Naturschlauch  .
Übrigens bin ich da mit meiner Meinung nicht alleine.
Nicht das Du nachher wieder behauptest, auch diese Wissens- und Erfahrungsgebiet wäre eines meiner kleinen Bermudadreiecke.  

VG Martin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (18. Januar 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> .... Ich stehe da mehr auf Naturschlauch  ...



Dazu sage ich jetzt überhaupt nichts mehr, das ist Deine Privatsache !

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## juchhu (18. Januar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Dazu sage ich jetzt überhaupt nichts mehr, das ist Deine Privatsache !
> 
> Gruß
> Hardy


Schwach, bei der Vorlage  

Geh' nach Haus' - und üb' nochmal.   

VG Martin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (18. Januar 2005)

@Juchhu

Es gibt eben Vorlagen, die sind derart Weltklasse, dass dann alles was kommt, nur 3. Kreisklasse ist   

Aber kommen wir mal wieder zu unserem Thema zurück. Ich hatte mal ein MTB-Tour ins Auge gefasst, die von Moitzfeld zum Lohmarer Wald geht und dann den absolut traumhaften Trail zwischen Heide und Lohmar als Höhepunkt beinhaltet. Hättest Du da Interesse ?

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## mikkael (18. Januar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> ..die von Moitzfeld zum Lohmarer Wald geht und dann den absolut traumhaften Trail zwischen Heide und Lohmar als Höhepunkt beinhaltet. Hättest Du da Interesse ?


Ich auf jeden Fall!!


----------



## JürgenK (18. Januar 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Ich auf jeden Fall!!




Mich hat zwar keiner gefragt, aber ich auch, wenn mich einer fragen würde.  
Einen kleinen Teil davon kenn ich vom Joggen.

Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (18. Januar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Juchhu
> 
> Es gibt eben Vorlagen, die sind derart Weltklasse, dass dann alles was kommt, nur 3. Kreisklasse ist


OK, Entschuldigung angenommen. 
Aber beim nächsten Mal gibst Du Dir etwas mehr Mühe.  
Schließlich mache ich das hier nicht zum Spass.  



			
				hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Aber kommen wir mal wieder zu unserem Thema zurück. Ich hatte mal ein MTB-Tour ins Auge gefasst, die von Moitzfeld zum Lohmarer Wald geht und dann den absolut traumhaften Trail zwischen Heide und Lohmar als Höhepunkt beinhaltet. Hättest Du da Interesse ?
> 
> Gruß
> Hardy


Mit dem Auto?
Meinen 28 l/100km-Spritschlucker hab' ich nicht mehr. 
Da könnte ich also nur mit dem Bike fahren,
denn ich glaube, dass mir meine Frau ihr Auto nicht gibt
trotz der von Dir bevorzugten Forstautobahnen.

Also Moitzfeld nach Lohmar gibt's 'ne Menge Wege, aber ob die traumhaft sind, da hab' ich so meine Zweifel. Die Frage ist, wie lang die Tour werden soll.

Eine technisch nicht anspruchsvolle, aber landschaftlich schöne Streckenführung geht von Moitzfeld von Overath. Von da das Naafbachtal runter bis zur nördlichen Grenze von Troisdorf und dann in den Südteil der Wahnerheide und zurück nach Moitzfeld ggf. über Lüderich.

Ohne Lüderich ca. 70 km und ca. 1.000 hm, mit ca. 75 km und ca. 1.200 hm.

Was wollt Ihr?

VG Martin


----------



## on any sunday (18. Januar 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Das war aber jetzt echt ein unerlaubter Tiefschlag
> Das mir, der Touren in diesem Forum schon angeboten und durchgeführt hat, als ein Herr H. aus Köln noch garnicht wußte, dass er mal der Meister Feierabendbikertouren werden würde.
> Aber so ist: König ist tot, es lebe der König.
> 
> ...



Was ist den hier los? Alte Männer, die in die Wechseljahre kommen oder anscheinend chronisch unterbeschäftigt sind?


----------



## juchhu (18. Januar 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist den hier los? Alte Männer, die in die Wechseljahre kommen oder anscheinend chronisch unterbeschäftigt sind?


Und das von einem, der die besagten Wechseljahre schon hinter sich hat und bei der Telekom arbeitet.  

Wie war das nochmal mit dem ' im Glashaus sitzen und nicht mit MTBs werfen'?  

VG Martin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (18. Januar 2005)

@Juchhu

Um folgendes Objekt der Begierde geht es:





Ich gehe mal einfach davon aus, dass Dir der Trail bekannt ist. Er dürfte noch in Dein Einflussbereich fallen.

Die Idee von mir war nun, den Trail von einem unserer Ausgangspunkte anzufahren, wobei ich eine gesamte Streckenlänge von 60 Kilometer nicht überschreiten wollte.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## juchhu (18. Januar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Juchhu
> 
> Um folgendes Objekt der Begierde geht es:
> 
> ...


Oh, böses Mißverständis   Heide (als Örtchen) und (Wahner)Heide 

Gut, Onkel Hardy: Aufgabe verstanden, so und nun hilf mir, damit ich es einfacher habe. Bitte mail mir auf die Dir bekannte E-Mail-Addy den Trail als magicmaps-Pfad. Den Rest gibt's dann von mir.

Ohne jetzt genau zu überlegen und bildlich mir vorzustellen, geschweige denn auf meine umfangreiche Tourendatenbank zurückgreifen zu wollen  ,

mit 60 km Gesamtlänge wird das aber bei interessanter Streckenführung knapp wenn nicht unmöglich.

Also, her mit den Daten, dann bastel' ich was. 

VG Martin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (18. Januar 2005)

@Juchhu

Im Sommer würde ich das relativ stressfrei sehen, aber im Winter bin ich mit den Touren über 60 Kilometer vorsichtig. 

Eine Möglichkeit wäre es vielleicht,  auf dem Rückweg gemütlich über Waldautobahnen auszurollen. Dann gibt es eben eine gemäßigte Wintervariante und eine verschärfte Sommervariante.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## on any sunday (18. Januar 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Und das von einem, der die besagten Wechseljahre schon hinter sich hat und bei der Telekom arbeitet.
> 
> Wie war das nochmal mit dem ' im Glashaus sitzen und nicht mit MTBs werfen'?
> 
> VG Martin



Dafür hat mein Arbeitgeber ein Herz für den etwas anderen Nachwuchs!







Sorry, letztes Offtopic von mir.


----------



## Handlampe (18. Januar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte mal ein MTB-Tour ins Auge gefasst, die von Moitzfeld zum Lohmarer Wald geht und dann den absolut traumhaften Trail zwischen Heide und Lohmar als Höhepunkt beinhaltet.



Mensch Hardy, das Ding hat doch einen Namen: Ho Tschi Min
Klingt doch viel persönlicher,oder?


----------



## hardy_aus_k (18. Januar 2005)

@On Any Sunday

Das mit Juchus Vorliebe für Naturschläuche war schon nicht schlecht, aber das ist jetzt noch besser, wie wir Kölner eben zu sagen pflegen: am alleroptimalsten !

Mehr davon *lechz*

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## juchhu (18. Januar 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Oh, böses Mißverständis   Heide (als Örtchen) und (Wahner)Heide
> 
> Gut, Onkel Hardy: Aufgabe verstanden, so und nun hilf mir, damit ich es einfacher habe. Bitte mail mir auf die Dir bekannte E-Mail-Addy den Trail als magicmaps-Pfad. Den Rest gibt's dann von mir.
> 
> ...


Danke für die Daten. Nachdem ich in meine Toruendatenbank geschaut habe, weiß ich zwischenzeitlich, dass Du den 'legendären Pfad, benannt nach einem fernöstlichen Führer,' meinst.  

Das Problem, eine vernünftige Streckenhinführung nach Heide zu basteln. Zurück geht's dann durch die Wahner Heide und Königsforst. Das stellt kein Problem dar. Die Streckenführung zurück kann landschaftlich 'reizvoll' sein, ist aber in jedem Fall technisch anspruchslos.

Hin können wir von Moitzfeld aus ind den östlichen Königsforst  über den Lüderich in Richtung Südosten ins Naafbachtal  fahren, dies in südliche Richtung. Die Schwierigkeit stellt nun die Anbindung von Donrath/Altenrath nach Heide dar.  Das sieht leider nach öder Straße aus.

Na, ich schau mal, was ich da machen kann.

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (18. Januar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @On Any Sunday
> 
> Das mit Juchus Vorliebe für Naturschläuche war schon nicht schlecht, aber das ist jetzt noch besser, wie wir Kölner eben zu sagen pflegen: am alleroptimalsten !
> 
> ...


Tja, das muss man schon neidlos der Telekom zugestehen, dass sie in ihrem Integrationsdenken führend sind.  

VG Martin


----------



## mikkael (18. Januar 2005)

@Team Feierabendbiker
Es herrscht wieder alte Ordnung bei den längsten Einheiten.  Aus dem schottischen schotter *SchWeDe* wurde ganz schnell heisse Schokolade!  

@hardy
dein Taktik, den *Juchhu* durch liebevolle.. ääähm.. provokative Unterhaltung dauerhaft vor dem Bildschirm zu halten und dabei nicht weiter punkten zu lassen, geht irgendwie auf. Heute hat er bis jetzt nichts eingetragen, nicht einmal eine Umfrage!!  

Dabei Vorsicht: *Cool Mint!*  Es ist doch unser *Juchhu!* 

Es kann urplötzlich immer eine *Night-Night-Ride-Night-Day-Bike* oder *Bike-Ride-Night-Red-Light-Low* o.ä. geben, die sich als äußerst punktebringend erweisen können.
 

VG Mikkael


----------



## Ploughman (18. Januar 2005)

@all

Ich habe glaube richtig verstanden zu haben, dass sich @Juchhu gerade in mehrfacher Hinsicht als völliger Looser outet  . Schade eigentlich, auf der Weihnachtsfeier wirkte er gar nicht so unsympathisch wie seine Postings  . Ok, machen wir dem Spuk ein Ende:

Martin, wenn du dir den GPS-Track der letzten Ville-Tour anschaust, wirst du *fett und deutlich die Wortfolge "keltischer Ringwall" *direkt an der Strecke, oberhalb von Walberberg lesen können. Das heißt, auch die lang angekündigte Ringwalltour ging an andere  . Gut, dass du (nächstes Jahr  ) deinen Heimtrainer hast.  Dann kommste ganz dick raus

Gruß und Ciao
Pöbelman


----------



## rpo35 (18. Januar 2005)

Hey Leute,

ich werd ganz nervös wenn ich das hier lese...hoffe, ihr seid kommenden Sonntag schön brav, sonst lass ich Euch im Venn verschwinden...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Ploughman (18. Januar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Leute,
> 
> ich werd ganz nervös wenn ich das hier lese...hoffe, ihr seid kommenden Sonntag schön brav, sonst lass ich Euch im Venn verschwinden...
> 
> ...


Herr, 

die Geister die ich rief...oder auch:

"...wenn Victor Laslo schon hier so einen Aufstand entfacht, was kann er dann erst in einer europäischen Hauptstadt anrichten." (zumindest so ähnlich)

Rest siehe oben 

P.S: Von wegen im Venn verschwinden lassen. Ich habe "magnetische Gehörsteinchen".


----------



## rpo35 (18. Januar 2005)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> ...Rest siehe oben ...:



Isch habe alles gelesen...  ...cool bleiben Jungs...


----------



## hardy_aus_k (18. Januar 2005)

@Rpo35

Das Ergebnis stimmt doch ! Letztlich haben wir in den ausgiebigen Diskussionen eine neue Touridee geboren und mit der Planung angefangen.

Jetzt frage ich Dich, ward Ihr heute auch so konstruktiv ?

Gruß
Hardy

P.S.:

Die Frage, ob wir uns vorher die Köpfe einschlagen müssen, sollten wir jetzt bitte nicht besprechen  

@All

Wenn wir schon beim Thema "Tourideen/Tourplanung" sind. 

Am Sonntag ist dann noch ein neues Projekt geboren worden. *Papa Black-Jack* möchte uns zu den Ursprüngen seiner MTB-Karriere führen. Das sollten wir auf jeden Fall aufnehmen. Unzufrieden bin ich immer noch mit dem Startpunkt. Mir wäre da etwas an der A1 einfach lieber. Aber da werden uns schon einigen.

Ansonsten steht immer noch die Remscheid-Umrundung von *Manni* an. Wie ich es verstanden habe, brauchen wir die Geschichte einfach nur umsetzen. Die Planung ist da wohl abgeschlossen.

Was mich betrifft, werde ich demnächst mal etwas im Bereich  Sengbachtalsperre/Schloss Burg aushecken. Da gibt es doch eine Wege rechts und links die einfach nach Erkundung rufen.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## rpo35 (18. Januar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> ...Jetzt frage ich Dich, ward Ihr heute auch so konstruktiv ?
> 
> Gruß
> Hardy



Hallo Hardy,

ich hoffe es...ich war eben bei der Besprechung zur Veranstaltung am Sonntag...   
Gib Dir mal 'nen Ruck und schreib "Ralph"...  

Grüsse
Ralph

Edit: Papa Black-Jack lerne ich ja am Sonntag auch kennen...  ...die letzten Infos zum Ablauf poste ich übrigens bis spätestens Samstag Mittag !


----------



## juchhu (19. Januar 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> @Team Feierabendbiker
> Es herrscht wieder alte Ordnung bei den längsten Einheiten.  Aus dem schottischen schotter *SchWeDe* wurde ganz schnell heisse Schokolade!


Na, hat die Intervention durch die UN/USA Erfolg gehabt?  



			
				mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> @hardy
> dein Taktik, den *Juchhu* durch liebevolle.. ääähm.. provokative Unterhaltung dauerhaft vor dem Bildschirm zu halten und dabei nicht weiter punkten zu lassen, geht irgendwie auf. Heute hat er bis jetzt nichts eingetragen, nicht einmal eine Umfrage!!
> 
> Dabei Vorsicht: *Cool Mint!*  Es ist doch unser *Juchhu!*
> ...


Ich konnte mich den liebevollen Provokationen (hemmungslos) hingeben, da gestern Ruhetag war. Und da es Dein Bike-Workshop-Fred ist, wirst DU das schon richten. 

Offensichtlich hast Du es geschafft, wenn ich Dein obige Schreibkonvention richtig deutet, Tage mit 48 Stunden bzw. Touren auf dem Mars (wg. leichten roten Dauerbeleuchtung) zu finden.

Gilt bei den Marstouren auch die Hin-und Rückreise als WP-punktewürdig? 

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (19. Januar 2005)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> 
> Ich habe glaube richtig verstanden zu haben, dass sich @Juchhu gerade in mehrfacher Hinsicht als völliger Looser outet  . Schade eigentlich, auf der Weihnachtsfeier wirkte er gar nicht so unsympathisch wie seine Postings  . Ok, machen wir dem Spuk ein Ende:
> 
> ...


Sehr geehrter Herr Pöbelman,

Ihre Einschätzung,



			
				Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> "dass sich @Juchhu gerade in mehrfacher Hinsicht als völliger Looser outet "


ist absolut korrekt. Auch Ihre Einschätzung 



			
				Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> "auf der Weihnachtsfeier wirkte er gar nicht so unsympathisch wie seine Postings  ".


ist ebenfalls absolut korrekt. Allerdings nutzt juchhu seine Kontakt- und Sympathiefähigkeit, um seine Gesprächspartner in trügerische Sicherheit zu wiegen. Genauere Untersuchungen lassen den Verdacht aufkommen, dass juchhu seine Umwelt zunehmend mit überzeichneter Ironie und satrischen Geschichten überzieht und dabei zynisch auf die hilflosen Erwiderungenversuche der Forumsteilnehmer reagiert. 

Beispielhaft für den letzten Punkt dienen hier die verzweifelten Versuche einiger Teilnehmer, darauf hinzuweisen, sogenannte Ringwalltouren schon durchgeführt zu haben. Zwecks Authenzität wird dort dann das Adjektiv "keltisch" vorangestellt. Zur Krönung der Sache wird diese sogenannte keltische Ringwalltour auf der falschen Rheinseite in einem unglaubisch technisch anspruchvollem MTB-Gebiet durchgeführt. 

Sehr geehrter Herr Pöbelman,

bleiben Sie weiter am Ball. Es kann nur besser werden. Wir und ich hoffe, ich stehe mit meiner Meinung nicht alleine, brauchen Menschen wie Sie, die schonungslos auf Mißstände hinweisen, die selbsternannten Hofnarren outen, dinunzieren und in die Verbannung treiben.

Danke, Herr Pöbelman, Danke.

VG Martin

PS:

Sehr geehrter unbeteiligter Leser,

dieser Text wurde bis auf die Zitate bewußt ohne grafische Smileys verfaßt. Es bleibt also Ihrem Intellekt und Lebenserfahrung vorbehalten, ironische, satrische und ggf. znynische semantische Elemente zu erkennen und zu gewichten. Aber mißtrauen Sie dem Offensichtlichem.


----------



## mikkael (19. Januar 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Na, hat die Intervention durch die UN/USA Erfolg gehabt?


Nööö, das war gar nicht nötig. Die WP-Organisationsmitgleider haben endlich sein Profilbild angeschaut!


----------



## Fietser (19. Januar 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ... *Authenzität * ...
> ...Wir und ich hoffe, ich stehe mit meiner Meinung nicht alleine, brauchen Menschen wie Sie, die schonungslos auf Mißstände hinweisen, die selbsternannten Hofnarren outen, *dinunzieren * und in die Verbannung treiben.



'Authen*ti*zität' und 'd*e*nunzieren' werter Herr Juchhu!

Oder war das jetzt zu offensichtlich?


----------



## Ploughman (19. Januar 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Krönung der Sache wird diese sogenannte keltische Ringwalltour auf der falschen Rheinseite in einem unglaubisch technisch anspruchvollem MTB-Gebiet durchgeführt.


...der nächste fällige Spruch wäre dann wohl "Dummheit und Stolz, beide aus dem gleichen..."

Nun, speziell diesem Ringwall nähert man sich auf einem knackigen Downhill, gefolgt von einem sehr anstrengenden Uphill, den du zu dieser Jahreszeit mit Sicherheit nicht ohne Fuß-Bodenkontakt fahren wirst.  

Na ja, man merkt schon an einigen Stilblüten und Vertippern, dass du emotional offensichtlich sehr angekratzt bist. Kopf hoch, auch du wirst irgendwann wieder die Sonne sehen   ...kann sich natürlich auch noch was hinziehen  .

Pöbelman


----------



## juchhu (19. Januar 2005)

Fietser schrieb:
			
		

> 'Authen*ti*zität' und 'd*e*nunzieren' werter Herr Juchhu!
> 
> Oder war das jetzt zu offensichtlich?


Peinlich, peinlich, da sind mir aber ein Paar echte orthografische Kracher passiert.  Der Klüger gibt eben Nachhilfe  Danke   

VG Martin

PS: 

Vielleicht liegt es aber auch daran, dass ich emotional offensichtlich sehr angekratzt bin, quasi stressbedingt.  

Es ist mir allerdings jetzt deutlich klarer geworden, dass der eine oder andere doch so seine Schwierigkeiten mit meinen Postings hat und zunehmend persönlicher wird. Aber ganz ehrlich, warum will/soll man sich mit einem Looser wie mir herumstreiten? Ich bin doch eh ignorant*, vorlaut und besserwisserisch*, quasi der Garfield der MTB-Szene  . 

Beste Grüße von
einem Stützradfahrer, äh - schieber  

* Anmerkung: Mathematisch heben sich die Begriffe übrigens auf, sodaß nur noch vorlaut stehen bleibt.


----------



## mikkael (19. Januar 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ..Aber ganz ehrlich, warum will/soll man sich mit einem Looser wie mir herumstreiten?


Übrigens, Looser schreibt man *Loser*. 

äähmm.. Vielleicht sollten wir mit ein paar frischen Ideen, das gesunkene Fred-Niveau etwas heben, oder nicht? Man merkt, dass hier * oder * unterwegs ist, um unsere "*oh-wie-süss!*"-Stimmung zu vergiften..  

VG Mikkael

**JürgenK & Juppidoo*: Ihr seid nicht gemeint!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (19. Januar 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens, Looser schreibt man *Loser*.
> 
> äähmm.. Vielleicht sollten wir mit ein paar frischen Ideen, das gesunkene Fred-Niveau etwas heben, oder nicht? Man merkt, dass hier * oder * unterwegs ist, um unsere "*oh-wie-süss!*"-Stimmung zu vergiften..
> 
> ...


Die Schreibweise 'Looser' war absichtlich von einem Herrn Pöbelmann übernommen worden. Wahrscheinlich wollte er durch die Vokalverdoppelung mein niedriges (Allgemein)Niveau verdeutlichen.  

Wieso gesunkenes Fredniveau?  Die Mehrheit hält sich doch weiterhin auf einem hohen Niveau auf  und schmunzelt hoffentlich über die zunehmend größer werdende Anzahl von sich outenden Hofnarren.   

VG Martin

PS:

Danke, ich hab's verstanden.


----------



## Ploughman (19. Januar 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens, Looser schreibt man *Loser*.
> 
> [/SIZE]


Jungs,

haltet euch schön lieb!  

Zur Sache:

Sechzig Millionen Menschen in Deutschland sprechen nicht korregkd türkisch!

Das Wort "Tipp" - abgeleitet vom englischen "Tip" für Hinweis, Ratschlag - wird wie wir gerade feststellen im deutschen und im englischen Sprachraum unterschiedlich geschrieben. So verhält es sich auch mit dem Ausdruck "Looser", der im deutschen keinen originären Ursprung hat, sondern sich vom englischen "Loser" - für Juch...na ihr wisst schon etc - ableitet. Da der deutsche gerne betont, ist es in Jugendkreisen äußerst beliebt, hier einen zusätzlichen Dehnungsvokal einzubauen.

Richtiger wäre aber für die Adressaten das "Underdog".

Da bei euch die Humorgrenze aber offensichtlich Oberkante Unterlippe steht, sei dies mein letzter Hinweis. 

Ploughman


----------



## JürgenK (19. Januar 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens, Looser schreibt man *Loser*.
> 
> äähmm.. Vielleicht sollten wir mit ein paar frischen Ideen, das gesunkene Fred-Niveau etwas heben, oder nicht? Man merkt, dass hier * oder * unterwegs ist, um unsere "*oh-wie-süss!*"-Stimmung zu vergiften..
> 
> ...




Ich weiß, aber trotzdem Danke.  

Bis demnächst

Jürgen


----------



## Fietser (19. Januar 2005)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> ...Das Wort "Tipp" - abgeleitet vom englischen "Tip" für Hinweis, Ratschlag - wird wie wir gerade feststellen im deutschen und im englischen Sprachraum unterschiedlich geschrieben...



Willkommen im Club der Besserwisser.   

Mikkael, Du wolltest was konstruktives? Wie wär es mit einem Karnevalsride am 7.2.? Wir setzen uns alle Pappnasen auf und machen ' CC (CrossCity) Tour von Düsseldorf nach Kölle?   

So, genug gespammt hier. Hardy, willst Du Deinen Fred jetzt wieder haben?


----------



## on any sunday (19. Januar 2005)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> Herr,
> 
> die Geister die ich rief...oder auch:
> 
> "...wenn Victor Laslo schon hier so einen Aufstand entfacht, was kann er dann erst in einer europäischen Hauptstadt anrichten." (zumindest so ähnlich)



Nicht so schnell Fietser. Ich spam mal weiter!

Bilde mich mein lieber Dieta, ich kenne Victor Laslo nur als Sängerin, die deutlich besser aussehen als singen konnte. Die ist hier wohl nicht gemeint?


----------



## mikkael (19. Januar 2005)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> ..haltet euch schön lieb!


@Dieda,
es gibt einen interessanten Film vom Regisseur Guy Ritchie namens *Snatch*; sehr tarantinomäßig, viel schwarzer Humor aber genial. Wenn Du ihn noch nicht angeschaut hast, ein ganz heisser *Tipp*! In einem eher ruhigen Moment soll dieser Dir abwechslungsreiche Ideen verleihen, was "Turkish" und "ze" German angeht! 

So wesensfest ich bin, habe ich naturgemäß oft leichte Schwierigkeiten Witze über Türken richtig zu geniessen, aber was soll's.. Wir biken drüber! 

@fietser
Nicht schlecht die Idee, nur: wir müssen die Kölner erst nach Düsseldorf holen und danach zusammen wieder nach Kölle zu fahren..  

VG Mikkael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (20. Januar 2005)

@MTB-Kao

Ich habe mich dann bei Deiner Samstagstour angemeldet, wobei ich hoffe, dass das Wetter ein wenig besser wird. Aktuell würden wir wahrscheinlich im Matsch versinken.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## mikkael (21. Januar 2005)

Kurzes Update/Querverweis bezüglich Bike-Workshop:





Die Infos wurden aktualisiert und eine vorläufige Tagesagenda ist auch drin. Eine detaillierte Wegbeschreibung findet ihr bereits in der Fahrgemeinschaft, jetzt kann man sich anmelden!

VG Mikkael


----------



## MTB-Kao (21. Januar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @MTB-Kao
> 
> Ich habe mich dann bei Deiner Samstagstour angemeldet, wobei ich hoffe, dass das Wetter ein wenig besser wird. Aktuell würden wir wahrscheinlich im Matsch versinken.
> 
> ...




endlich mal wieder ein "intopic" nach dem ganzen geschwafel hier  solange kein dauerregen ist werde ich wohl fahren.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (21. Januar 2005)

@MTB-Kao

Morgen wird dann wohl neben den körperlichen Herausforderungen auch ein mentales Problem. 

Aber denken wir positiv und gehen davon aus, dass am Samstag herrliches Wetter ist und die Nässe vom Wind weggeblasen wurde   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (21. Januar 2005)

Damit das nicht zuviel ontopic hier wird: 

Gratulation, der Thread hat die 100 Seiten geschafft!!


----------



## hardy_aus_k (21. Januar 2005)

@Enrgy

Das war mir letztens auch schon aufgefallen. Jetzt geht es darum, wer den 2500sten Beitrag postet   

Lieber offtopic als über die aktuellen Wetterverhältnisse sprechen.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## hardy_aus_k (21. Januar 2005)

@Juchhu

Eine Woche geht mal wieder zu Ende und da frage ich mich natürlich, wie geht es uns im Winterpokal. Zusammengefasst würde ich mal sagen, dass wir uns beide nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert haben. Aber weiss, vielleicht hast Du nur Kraft geschöpft, um zum Generellangriff auszuholen:





Gruß
Hardy


----------



## juchhu (22. Januar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Juchhu
> 
> Eine Woche geht mal wieder zu Ende und da frage ich mich natürlich, wie geht es uns im Winterpokal. Zusammengefasst würde ich mal sagen, dass wir uns beide nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert haben. Aber weiss, vielleicht hast Du nur Kraft geschöpft, um zum Generellangriff auszuholen:
> 
> ...


Rührend, wieviel positive Aufmerksamkeit ich hier doch bekomme. Ihr seid (fast alle ) so gut zu mir.  

Zu dem vermeidlichem Einbruch gibt's zwei Möglichkeiten der Erklärung:


Die rauhe Wirklichkeit hat ihn wieder eingeholt  , und juchhu muss sich wieder seinen Mandanten widmen   
Juchhu hat aus den fiesen Tricks der anderen WP-lern gelernt , und trägt nur noch unzusammenhängend sporadisch ein, um dann kurz vor WP-Schluß die fehlenden Zeiten bzw. Tage (also fast alle  ) in einem Rutsch nachzutragen. 
So, meiner lieber Hardy, drum prüfe ewig (zumindest bis WP-Ende ) und entscheide selbst.  

Vielleicht hat juchhu einen noch viel mieseren Charakter, als bisher angenommen  


VG Martin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (22. Januar 2005)

@MTB-Kao

Auch wenn ich mich gleich wieder größter Kritik bei meinen Genspendern  aussetzen muss und wahrscheinlich mit Enterbung bedroht werde, werde ich auf jeden Fall mal nach Burscheid kommen.

@Juchhu

Ich bin die Woche auch kürzer getreten. Bei der aktuellen Nachfragesituation nach meiner Person (jetzt weisst Du, wie schlecht es meinem Arbeitgeber geht, wenn er jetzt schon auf mich zurückgreifen muss) habe ich dann am Montag bereits beschlossen, die sportlichen Aktivitäten zurückzufahren.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## mikkael (22. Januar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin die Woche auch kürzer getreten. Bei der aktuellen Nachfragesituation nach meiner Person (jetzt weisst Du, wie schlecht es meinem Arbeitgeber geht, wenn er jetzt schon auf mich zurückgreifen muss) habe ich dann am Montag bereits beschlossen, die sportlichen Aktivitäten zurückzufahren.


Hardy, machst du hier Witze?  

Ist dir.. (lauter) ..ist dir (am lautesten) ..ist dir deine Arbeit lieber als.. ääähm.. *unser Winterpokal-Team*? 

Du hast wahrscheinlich nicht nur die Felgen gewechselt??  

VG Mikkael


----------



## mikkael (22. Januar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> ..Auch wenn ich mich gleich wieder größter Kritik bei meinen Genspendern  aussetzen muss und wahrscheinlich mit Enterbung bedroht werde, werde ich auf jeden Fall mal nach Burscheid kommen.



Also, es wird übel (mit dem Wetter), aber ich könnte eventuell auch dazu stoßen. Vielleicht fahren wir mehr W-Autobahn oder Strasse? .. dann würde ich mein Trekkingrad mitbringen. 

VG Mikkael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (22. Januar 2005)

@Mikkael

Es gibt nun drei Dimensionen: Team, Ehre (=Juchhu), Einzelwertung ! 

Trotzdem allem hat mir eine innere Stimme gesagt: mach langsam, es soll noch nicht schnell enden mit uns, wir haben noch viel vor !

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-Kao (22. Januar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @MTB-Kao
> 
> Auch wenn ich mich gleich wieder größter Kritik bei meinen Genspendern  aussetzen muss und wahrscheinlich mit Enterbung bedroht werde, werde ich auf jeden Fall mal nach Burscheid kommen.



na dann werden wir uns wohl gleich sehen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (22. Januar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Mikkael
> 
> Es gibt nun drei Dimensionen: Team, Ehre (=Juchhu), Einzelwertung !
> 
> ...


Ist die Verwendnung dieses Ausdruckes 'Ehre (=Juchhu)' 


Anspruch
Hoffnung
oder gar Aufforderung?
Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, daß DU mich für ehrenhaft hältst?

Oder sollte ich dies alles mißverstanden haben (wollen)?  

VG Martin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (22. Januar 2005)

@Juchhu

Es ist eine Sache der Ehre einen dahergelaufenen Emporkömmling wie Dich, der zu allem Überfluss noch freche und dreiste Reden schwingt, in die Schranken zu weisen   

Damit sollte das Biken für Dich in den nächsten Tagen motivationsmäßig dann kein Problem mehr sein   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-Kao (22. Januar 2005)

na das war doch heute mal wieder eine schöne matschtour  im grunde bin ich die selbe runde wie vor zwei wochen gefahren, nur das ich dieses mal von hardy begleitet wurde. das geläuf war sehr tief, die bäche sind über die ufer getreten und so mancher entwurzelte baum hat sich uns in den weg gelegt. bis auf ein paar tropfen regen und etwas graupel sind wir trocken geblieben... zumindest von oben. von unten kam dann doch eine menge wasser hoch und ich habe eine weile gebraucht bis bike und klamotten wieder als solche zu erkennen waren   mein schutzblechfahrerbegleiter hatte es da etwas besser   

letztendlich rund 39 km und 900 hm. profil anbei.

ich wünsche allen teilnehmern bei der morgigen tour viel spaß, ich habe leider keine zeit.

schönes restwochenende
lars


----------



## juchhu (22. Januar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Juchhu
> 
> Es ist eine Sache der Ehre einen dahergelaufenen Emporkömmling wie Dich, der zu allem Überfluss noch freche und dreiste Reden schwingt, in die Schranken zu weisen
> 
> ...


Nun, 


muss es statt 'dahergelaufenen' 'dahergefahrenen' heißen,  
muss es statt 'freche und dreiste' 'total abgefahrene' heißen, 
kann man einen Beschränkten überhaupt 'in die Schranken' weisen, 
hat juchhu keine Probleme, sondern macht welche. 
Allerdings hat es mich schon heute starke Überwindung gekostet, mich auf's Bike zu schwingen.  Heute hatte ich wieder zum ersten Mal seit langer Zeit heißen Tee in meinem Camelbak. Boah, war das fies draussen.  Gut, dass ich meine Lämpies dabei hatte. Bei einem kleinen Drift hat sich mein Schaltwerk an einem Baum abgestützt. Sehr mutig von ihn, leider hat ihm das nicht gut bekommen. Seitdem ist er extrem schaltunwillig. Ich glaube, mein Bike versucht mir verzweifelt mitzuteilen, ich möge doch nun endlich die Ersatz- bzw. Verschleißteile einbauen.
Ok,ok, morgen bist Du dran. Wenn's morgen schüttet und schneit, machen wir uns einen gemütlichen Mini-Workshop im warmen Keller.  

In diesem Sinne heißt für Dich, lieber Hardy, das Motto für den morgigen Sonntag: Carpe diem! 

VG Martin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (22. Januar 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

das war dann eine Runde, bei dem es einem MTB'ler schnell warm wurde. 

Für mich war es sehr interessant, mit einem anderen Tourguide zu fahren, um seine Zusammenstellung einer Tour im Bereich "Dhünntalsperre" kennenzulernen. Da gab es dann doch die eine oder andere hübsche Variante, die ich in mein Programm aufnehmen werde:





Deshalb vielen Dank an MTB-Kao für eine interessante MTB-Tour.

Gruß
Hardy

P.S.:

Ich sehe es gerade in der Statistik. Letzte Woche hat MTB-Kao eine vergleichbare Runde gefahren. Der Unterschied: mit mir 13,8 ohne mich 15,1  Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit


----------



## MTB-Kao (23. Januar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Letzte Woche hat MTB-Kao eine vergleichbare Runde gefahren. Der Unterschied: mit mir 13,8 ohne mich 15,1  Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit



hm, musst du mir meine schlechte form unbedingt noch vor augen führen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (23. Januar 2005)

Nabend zusammen,

nachdem der Wetterbericht für morgen und übermorgen Schnee angesagt hat, der auch evtl. in den Niederungen am Abend noch nicht wieder geschmolzen sein soll, kündige ich hiermit mal eine Schnee-Nachtfahrt (Bikerdinglisch: "Snow-Nightride") an.
Ob es nun morgen abend oder übermorgen sein wird, entscheide ich mal kurzfristig nach Wetterlage. 
Die Rahmenbedingungen sind jedoch die "üblichen Verdächtigen":
Start: ab 19.30Uhr am Waldfriedhof "Kapeller Weg" in Langenfeld,
Dauer: ca. 2h-2,5h Fahrzeit incl. Pausen
Fahrtrichtung: Wipperaue/Solingen/Leichlingen
Fahrstrecke wird kurzfristig entschieden. 
Merke: 
Nachts fahren   
Nachts auf Trails fahren   
Nachts auf feuchten Trails fahren   
Nachts bei Schneeglätte auf Trails fahren   
Sich dabei unnötig aufs Maul legen, 10km weg vom Auto:   

Den Termin werde ich noch rechtzeitig reinstellen oder eben hier eine Absage bekanntgeben, falls wir doch keinen Schnee haben sollten.

Gruß Volker


PS: falls mich einige heute bei der Flutopfertour vermisst haben sollten: Ich war mit meiner Frau beim Tag der offenen Tür im Toyota Formel1 Werk in Köln. Hier hatte man für 30 Spende für die Flutopfer die wohl einmalige Gelegenheit, solch einen High-Tech-Betrieb von innen zu sehen. Und zwar wirklich von der Werkstatt über den Windkanal, die Entwicklung, den Motorenbau, Modellwerkstatt - eigentlich einfach (fast) alles! Man konnte die Prüfstande besichtigen, beim Motorenlauf zusehen und Schlußendlich sogar selbst im LeMans Renner von 1998 Platz nehmen (ziemlich eng und tief die Kiste!). Die Ingenieure und Techniker standen geduldig und freundlich Rede und Antwort - für mich als alten Maschinenbauer und Rennsportfan eine wirklich gelungene Sache. Vor allem wenn man bedenkt, daß sowas wohl für die breite Öffentlichkeit eine einmalige Sache gewesen sein dürfte.


----------



## Marco_Lev (23. Januar 2005)

hallo zusammen,

werde morgen abend, falls es nicht regnen wird, einen nightride von opladen aus starten. 
ca. 30km und 200-250hm. 
abfahrt spätestens 17:30 uhr.
falls jemand interesse hat, so möge laut geben.
gibt ne gemütliche runde, 
also auch für einsteiger, so wie mich, geeignet 

gruß marco


----------



## v6bastian (24. Januar 2005)

So alter Spalter,

dann werd ich wohl mitkommen. Habe unsere Runde im offizielen Teil der Site gepostet. Ich hoffe dort tragen sich noch min. 1-2 Leutchen ein. Wäre cool...

Dann bis 17.00 Uhr and der Araltanke Bonner Str. Lev.Opladen  

Aber mach mich nicht fertig Du alte Killermaschine   

Gruß Bastian


----------



## Enrgy (24. Januar 2005)

Update zum geplanten Nightride heute:

Fällt wegen Schneemangel aus!!

Die Webcams von Solingen und Wermelskirchen zeigen leider weiter geschwundenen Schnee bzw. garkeinen Schnee mehr. 
Deshalb verschiebe ich die Sache mal um mindestens einen Tag auf morgen abend. Ich hoffe, es schneit heute abend und nacht noch, denn im derzeitigen Zustand der Wege wäre es eine einzige Schlammschlacht geworden.
Also: morgen nachmittag nochmal hier reinschauen!

Gruß Volker


----------



## Enrgy (25. Januar 2005)

Soo, heute wird gefahren!

Viel Schnee ist nicht dazugekommen, aber es ist kälter und somit die Matschgefahr nicht mehr so groß.

Treffzeit wie oben angegeben:

19.30 Waldfriedhof Kapeller Weg, Fahrzeit etwa 2h - 2,5h
Es geht über Wipperaue nach Widdert zur BMX-Bahn (Fietser-Memorial-Jump), weiter nach Wupperhof und zurück.
Licht vorne obligatorisch, Rücklicht wäre gut, weil es ein paar km über die Straße geht.

Termin steht ab sofort im LMB

Gruß Volker


----------



## Fietser (25. Januar 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Soo, heute wird gefahren!
> 
> Viel Schnee ist nicht dazugekommen, aber es ist kälter und somit die Matschgefahr nicht mehr so groß.
> 
> ...



Danke der Ehre.   Da wär ich ja glatt versucht mitzukommen! Nach ersten Schlammschlachtsingletrailexplorerrunden am Wochenende fehlt auch nicht mehr viel zu technisch schwierigeren Touren OHNE Sprungeinlage. Wegen ausgefallener Herbstsaison hab' ich leider den Einstieg in die Beleuchtungsorgien verpasst und kann daher wegen fehlender lichttechnischer Einrichtungen nicht teilnehmen.


----------



## Delgado (25. Januar 2005)

Erstaunlich, dass die heiklen Fahrprüfungen so gut im Gedächnis hängen bleiben.

Z. B. Mikkaels Tauchversuch in der Grube Kox
oder Martins Schisshase-Spiel (leider verloren) mit einem Baum bei meiner ersten Teilnahme an einer Feierabend Tour
oder als der hölzerne Bernd bei meiner letzten Dhünntalsperrentour Bremsfallschirm gespielt hat und am Ende seine Definition von "schnell fahren" modifizieren musste (spuckt heute aber schon wieder große Töne   ).

Gut für mich, dass mich noch keiner von Euch kannte als ich bei Schwimmversuchen im Flüsschen Sülz zu spät bemerkte, dass ich mein MTB noch nicht "ausgezogen" hatte. O. k. wir hatten vorher ein bischen Karneval gefeiert.

Oder meine erste Ausfahrt mit Klick-Pedalen ....*besser nicht*....

Gruß Delgado


----------



## MTB-Kao (25. Januar 2005)

das gibt ja dann unterhaltsame abende in der schweiz mit unserem geschichtenerzähler delgado


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (25. Januar 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> ...oder als der hölzerne Bernd bei meiner letzten Dhünntalsperrentour Bremsfallschirm gespielt hat und am Ende seine Definition von "schnell fahren" modifizieren musste (spuckt heute aber schon wieder große Töne   ).
> ...
> Gruß Delgado


Diese letzte Dhünntalsperrentour habe ich aber etwas anders in Erinnerung und Du solltest eigentlich auch noch wissen, was Du geschrieben hast: "einem war es aber anscheinend nicht schnell  genug".  

Obwohl ich natürlich gerne zugebe, daß ich nicht so schnell wie Du fahre .
Bernd


----------



## Delgado (25. Januar 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Diese letzte Dhünntalsperrentour habe ich aber etwas anders in Erinnerung und Du solltest eigentlich auch noch wissen, was Du geschrieben hast: "einem war es aber anscheinend nicht schnell  genug".
> 
> Obwohl ich natürlich gerne zugebe, daß ich nicht so schnell wie Du fahre .
> Bernd



Sorry, aber das war Ricos Schuh den Du Dir da angezogen hast.
Dürfte nicht passen da zu groß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (25. Januar 2005)

MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> das gibt ja dann unterhaltsame abende in der schweiz mit unserem geschichtenerzähler delgado



Was ein Stoff. Einhundert Jahre Bike-Erfahrungen aus dem Rheinland und den Grenzgebieten (Gardasee und so ..).

Hoffe unsere Damen werden sich nicht langweilen


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (25. Januar 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, aber das war Ricos Schuh den Du Dir da angezogen hast.
> Dürfte nicht passen da zu groß


Zitat von Rico:

"nee der fing nicht mit R an, eher mit B aber dank der guten Teamarbeit konnten wir alle Ausreißversuche kontrollieren, außerdem hatten alle anderen Teilnehmer wegen geringerer Körperhöhe technische Vorteile gegenüber B ;-) Aber im Ernst war ne schöne Tour und nette Gruppe. ...

Gruß RICO"

Bernd
__________________


----------



## hardy_aus_k (27. Januar 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

warum hat mir hier eigentlich keiner erzählt, dass sich Eis derart ungünstig auf die Stabilität des Bikes auswirkt   

Naja, ein kleiner Moment der Unachtsamkeit auf den Glessener Höhen und schon musste meine Schulter mein gesamtes Gewicht auffangen. Und hier habe ich dann eine weitere Erkenntnisse gewonnen: die Schulter mag es nicht, wenn sie als Knautschzone benutzt wird !

Aber letztlich habe ich dann doch noch Glück im Unglück gehabt, da ich mir wohl nur eine Prellung zugezogen habe.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## juchhu (27. Januar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> warum hat mir hier eigentlich keiner erzählt, dass sich Eis derart ungünstig auf die Stabilität des Bikes auswirkt
> 
> ...


Uijuju  , das hätte aber bös' ins Auge/Schulter gehen können. Ich hoffe, Du warst nicht alleine unterwegs. Ich glaube, dass mit dem Eis , das hatten wir schon mal. Sind wir letztlich nicht zur Erkenntnis gekommen, dass es besser ist einen Becher voller Eis zu essen, statt auf selbigem eine unfreiwillige Richtungsänderung mit dem Bike durchzuführen. 

Sollten die Schmerzen nicht kurzfristig verschwinden und sich nicht wieder volle Bewegungsfähigkeit einstellen, mach' hier nicht einen auf 'der Indianer kennt keinen Schmerz'. Das Schultergelenk ist aufgrund seiner Achsenfreiheit das komplizierteste Gelenk beim Menschen. Also, nicht zögern, lieber direkt zum Orthopäden und röntgen lassen.

Gute Besserung!

VG Martin


----------



## Ploughman (27. Januar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> warum hat mir hier eigentlich keiner erzählt, dass sich Eis derart ungünstig auf die Stabilität des Bikes auswirkt
> 
> ...


Hardy, Hardy

Natürlich ist die Schulter keine Knautschzone - dafür hat der liebe Gott dem Menschen doch die Rippe gegeben  . Bezüglich selbiger - und da habe ich ganz gut Erfahrung, nicht nur wegen Stürzen, sondern auch wegen springender Bäume etc - liegt die Ausheilzeit bei ca 12 Tagen. Jedenfalls war gestern scheinbar unser aller nicht der beste Tag.

Ciao
Dieter


----------



## hardy_aus_k (27. Januar 2005)

@Juchhu

Klar, ich war auch schon bei meinem Orthopäden. Ich habe dasselbe vor neun Jahren schon einmal mit meinem Motorrad gemacht, was dann dazu geführt hat, dass das Gelenk ohnehin eine Fehlstellung hat.

Wie auch immer, ich bekomme jetzt 5-6 Schultergelenksspülungen. Ich stelle mir dabei immer vor, dass Du mich im Winterpokal überholst. Dagegen sind dann die Schmerzen bei der Spülung einfach Kindergarten.

Was macht eigentlich Deine Erkältung ?

@Ploughman

Was ist denn gestern sonst noch passiert ?

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Delgado (27. Januar 2005)

@ Hardy 

Interessanter Link in Deiner Signatur.

Da "verkehren" wohl auch Biker   

http://www.12bb.de/phpBB2/profile.php?benutzer=159&mode=viewprofile&u=21

Gruß Delgado


----------



## on any sunday (27. Januar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Juchhu
> 
> Klar, ich war auch schon bei meinem Orthopäden. Ich habe dasselbe vor neun Jahren schon einmal mit meinem Motorrad gemacht, was dann dazu geführt hat, dass das Gelenk ohnehin eine Fehlstellung hat.
> 
> ...



Wie, du bist damals mit deinem Motorrad im Winter auf der Glessener Höhe auf Eis ausgerutscht? Hast ja deine Offroadvergangenheit ganz verschwiegen?   

Genug Spätzle gemacht, irgendwie klingt Gelenkspülung wie Wurzelbehandlung, ziemlich unangenehm! Hast aber hoffentlich gutes Heilfleisch! 

Schulterklopf  

Michael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (27. Januar 2005)

@On Any Sunday

Das war ja wieder besonders nett, mich durch ein kräftiges Schulerklopfen aufzumuntern   

Die Schulterspülung hat mich eben in die Knie gezwungen. Mein Kreislauf hat dabei mal eine kurze Auszeit genommen. 

@Delgado

Es kann nur einen geben !!! 

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (27. Januar 2005)

@ Hardy

Gute Besserung erstmal! Ich hoffe, dein Bike ist heilgeblieben! Leider gibts ja keine gesetzl. Krankenversicherung für Bikeschäden  

Ansonsten: Bei Kreislaufprobs immer schön sitzen, am besten auf dem Ergometer!! Und gemütlich im GA 0,5 mit 3km/h Punkte sammeln.

Weiterhin: Evtl. doch mal Fahrtechnik üben?   

@OAS
Gelenkspülung hört sich für mich wie Darmspülung an.


----------



## mikkael (27. Januar 2005)

Hardy,

ich habe heute mit meinem *Sohn* (8) gesprochen, er würde dir die Stützräder von seinem alten Bike ausleihen. 

Gute Besserung!

Mikkael


PS. @hardy: Lass dich nicht unter Druck setzen, unser *Jucchu* ist auch ein Mensch .. äähm oder ne Maschine .. oder ne Umfrage  
Na ja, jedenfalls *bleib dran!*


----------



## Ploughman (27. Januar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Ploughman
> 
> Was ist denn gestern sonst noch passiert ?
> 
> ...


Mein Mirage-Akku   hat den Geist aufgegeben  !!!


----------



## on any sunday (27. Januar 2005)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Mirage-Akku   hat den Geist aufgegeben  !!!



Wie der Herr, so`s Gescherr. Vielleicht hilft eine Akkuspülung?


----------



## juchhu (27. Januar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Juchhu
> 
> Klar, ich war auch schon bei meinem Orthopäden. Ich habe dasselbe vor neun Jahren schon einmal mit meinem Motorrad gemacht, was dann dazu geführt hat, dass das Gelenk ohnehin eine Fehlstellung hat.
> 
> ...


Ich hatte schon Angst, dass Du Dein Schulterproblem aller Mel Gibson in Lethal Weapon auskurieren wolltest.   Weiterhin gute Besserung und mit der Hoffnung auf Altersweisheit, weil ...

Wg. Erkältung. Danke der Nachfrage.  Ich bin ja jetzt schon fast 41 Jahre alt und werde trotzdem nicht erwachsen.  Habe gestern mit dem Hund eine kleine Nightriderunde versucht. Nach 45 min. war ich wieder zuhause. Die erste Viertelstunde fühlte ich mich wie ein junger Gott. Danach fing ich zu fühlen an, wie kalt es war, und zum Schluß fühlte ich garnichts mehr. Zuhause angekommen war das Einzige, was noch lief meine Nase. Allerdings in einer Menge und Schnelligkeit, dass ich Angst hatte, auszulaufen (wie sieht eigentlich Gehirnflüssigkeit aus?) 

Ich glaube, dass wird nicht meine Woche.



			
				Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> @ Hardy
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Das kann nie schaden und je nach Gruppenzusammensetzung sogar richtig Spass machen.  


			
				mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> PS. @hardy: Lass dich nicht unter Druck setzen, unser *Jucchu* ist auch ein Mensch .. äähm oder ne Maschine .. oder ne Umfrage
> Na ja, jedenfalls *bleib dran!*


Ja, genau, Killermaschine  Ich versprühe gerade soviele Viren, dass Infizierte schon meinen, ich wollte sie killen.  

@Mikkael

Vorsicht beim Unken.  Die nächste Umfrage kann Dich schneller überfallen, als Dir lieb ist.  Immer schön auf die Geräusche beim nächsten Nightride achten, es könnte eine zum Sprung ansetzende Umfrage sein.  

VG Martin


----------



## JürgenK (27. Januar 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> ....
> ....
> 
> ...







Ich glaube, da besteht keine besonders große Gefahr       

Gute Besserung

Jürgen  

PS: Danke für den Steilpass  

Dann können wir ja alle zusammen nach Langenfeld ins Krankenhaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juppidoo (27. Januar 2005)

JürgenK schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube, da besteht keine besonders große Gefahr
> 
> Gute Besserung
> 
> ...



   Ruf mal einer den Sperrmüll, ich schmeiß mich gleich weg    

Bis demnächst


----------



## juchhu (27. Januar 2005)

JürgenK schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube, da besteht keine besonders große Gefahr
> 
> Gute Besserung
> 
> ...


Tja, bei dem einen, da gluckerts, bei anderen ist da schöne feste, wenn auch bleiche weiße Masse.  

He, was wäre DFB-Fußball ohne Hoyzer bzw. Feierabendbiker ohne geniales Doppelpass-Spiel?!  

Danke für die Genesungswünsche. Keine Sorge, zum Workshop schließe ich die Staudämme.  

Wichtig: Wenn wir im LKH Langenfeld ankommen, immer nach einem Besucherausweis fragen! 

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (27. Januar 2005)

Juppidoo schrieb:
			
		

> Ruf mal einer den Sperrmüll, ich schmeiß mich gleich weg
> 
> Bis demnächst


Vergiss das mit dem Besucherausweis!!!  

DU BLEIBST DA !!!  

VG Martin


PS:

Wenigstens einer von Euch beiden.


----------



## Enrgy (27. Januar 2005)

Na dann viel Spaß in Galkes, auch Ballerburg genannt. zippi und ich kommen euch dann mal nach unseren Touren besuchen, liegt ja hin und wieder fast auf dem Weg...


----------



## juchhu (27. Januar 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann viel Spaß in Galkes, auch Ballerburg genannt. zippi und ich kommen euch dann mal nach unseren Touren besuchen, liegt ja hin und wieder fast auf dem Weg...


Jaja, rudimentäre Ortkenntnis heucheln, und in Wirklichkeit ab und zu Vollpension geniessen.  

Freuen uns schon auf den Besuch, quasi inter(oder intra?)stationär!

VG Martin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (27. Januar 2005)

@Juchhu

Du solltest vorsichtig sein, in Langenfeld vorbeizufahren. Wer weiss, was dort passiert ? 

Denke immer daran, dass nicht jeder, der hereingelassen wurde, auch wieder herausgelassen wurde   

Denke mal in Ruhe darüber nach.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## juchhu (28. Januar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Juchhu
> 
> Du solltest vorsichtig sein, in Langenfeld vorbeizufahren. Wer weiss, was dort passiert ?
> 
> ...


Danke für den Hinweis.  

Durch meinen Therapeutenstatus habe ich Narrenfreiheit und wandle so unerkannt  zwischen zwei Welten.  

VG Martin


----------



## Manni (28. Januar 2005)

Nur ne kleine Info am Rande:
Heute abend nightride,
eintragen marsch marsch!

Manni


----------



## Fietser (28. Januar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> ...die Schulter mag es nicht, wenn sie als Knautschzone benutzt wird !...


Hardy, Hardy...vielleicht hättest Du mal jemanden fragen sollen, der sich damit auskennt. Die Schulter mag das in der Tat nicht. Vor allem knautscht da nix...  

Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-Kao (29. Januar 2005)

Das war doch eine SUUUUUUPER Tour heute  Am Start bei -7 Grad habe ich mich zwar noch gefragt "Was mache ich hier eigentlich?", aber nach etwas warm fahren war es richtig schön. Die leichte Schneeauflage bietet super Grip und verwandelt die Landschaft natürlich in eine schöne Winterlandschaft.

Nicht so gut war das mein Schaltwerk nun gänzlich seinen Dienst versagt hat , ich also mit einem Speetriple unterwegs war  Als nächstes hat dafür Mannis' Umwerfer nicht mehr richtig gefunzt. Wir wollten dann meinen Umwerfer und sein Schaltwerk nehmen und uns ein Tandem bauen. Eine Flex hat ja jeder in seinem Bikewerkzeug dabei, ohne Schweißgerät war aber natürlich nichts zu machen 

Also ging es auf zwei Bikes weiter und am Ende standen knapp 37km und  über 800hm auf der Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni (29. Januar 2005)

MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> Das war doch eine SUUUUUUPER Tour heute  Am Start bei -7 Grad habe ich mich zwar noch gefragt "Was mache ich hier eigentlich?", aber nach etwas warm fahren war es richtig schön. Die leichte Schneeauflage bietet super Grip und verwandelt die Landschaft natürlich in eine schöne Winterlandschaft.
> 
> Nicht so gut war das mein Schaltwerk nun gänzlich seinen Dienst versagt hat , ich also mit einem Speetriple unterwegs war  Als nächstes hat dafür Mannis' Umwerfer nicht mehr richtig gefunzt. Wir wollten dann meinen Umwerfer und sein Schaltwerk nehmen und uns ein Tandem bauen. Eine Flex hat ja jeder in seinem Bikewerkzeug dabei, ohne Schweißgerät war aber natürlich nichts zu machen
> 
> Also ging es auf zwei Bikes weiter und am Ende standen knapp 37km und  über 800hm auf der Uhr.




Da hab ich nichts hinzu zu fügen,
außer vielleicht dass du leicht untertreibst! Bei -5°C durch den einsamen Wald biken, Schnee und Eis knirschen unter den Stollen. Du ziehst bei strahlendem Sonnenschein deine Spur durch den Schnee. 
Da fragt man sich gleich, wieso hab ich das nicht schon früher mal gemacht


----------



## MTB-Kao (29. Januar 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Da fragt man sich gleich, wieso hab ich das nicht schon früher mal gemacht



weil es bisher nicht geschneit hat


----------



## hardy_aus_k (1. Februar 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

damit Ihr nicht einrostet, habe ich am Samstag eine Tour ausgeschrieben. Es würde mich freuen, wenn sich der eine oder andere einfinden würde.

Die genaue Streckenführung werde ich im Laufe der Woche posten.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Delgado (1. Februar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> damit Ihr nicht einrostet, habe ich am Samstag eine Tour ausgeschrieben. Es würde mich freuen, wenn sich der eine oder andere einfinden würde.
> 
> ...



Hoffe das Wetter wird etwas besser bis dahin.
Trage mich dann Freitag ein


----------



## kitesun (1. Februar 2005)

Hardy,

trage mich mal ein, muß ja auch mal langsam auf Touren kommen.

Aber dafür muß erst mein neues Schaltwerk kommen. Das Alte hat ja immerhin einen Monat gehalten  

Frank


----------



## juchhu (1. Februar 2005)

Tach zusammen, 
da wollte sich heute einer ganz fies durchmogeln, aber erwischt: 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur 19. Wiederkehr Deines 20. Geburtstages, 

*lieber Christoph alias @Fietser     *


VG Martin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (1. Februar 2005)

Hallo Christoph,

von Schultergeschädigten zu Schultergeschädigten wünsche ich Dir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

Ich hoffe mal, dass die kommende MTB-Saison für Dich Singletrailkilometer ohne Ende bringt.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## mikkael (2. Februar 2005)

@Fietser

nachträglich   

VG Mikkael


----------



## Fietser (2. Februar 2005)

Fast hätte ich es ja geschafft unerkannt durchzukommen...  
Danke für die Glückwünsche. Mit neuer warmer Hose und eingeschränkt nachtfahrtauglicher Lampe kann ich jetzt meine Touren ausdehnen und sammele schon wieder fleißig Singletrails. Wenn dann mal alle Schultern verheilt sind und der Boden wieder trockener ist, zeig' ich Euch meine alternative Neanderthalrunde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (2. Februar 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

jetzt habe ich die Planung für die Samstagstour fertig und will die Streckenführung posten, dann funktioniert das Hochladen im Photoalbum nicht   

Wie auch immer, Startplatz ist jetzt auf jeden Fall der Parkplatz am Technologiepark "Moitzfeld". Ihr solltet Euch auf 50 Kilometer und 500 Höhenmeter einstellen.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## zippi (2. Februar 2005)

Auch von mir noch Glückwünsche   an den Stuntman der ersten Stunde!

Keep on falling!


----------



## kitesun (3. Februar 2005)

@hardy

und auf Matsch und Regen und Regen und Matsch...

Warum sind die Anmeldungen so schleppend ? Alle am feiern ?

Frank

P.S. Schaltwerk ist noch nicht da, ich entscheide also kurzfristig, und im Regen fahre ich ja sowieso nicht


----------



## hardy_aus_k (3. Februar 2005)

@Kitesun

Einfach mal abwarten, wie es am Samstag wird und wer Lust auf eine Tour hat.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Stefan_SIT (3. Februar 2005)

@Hardy_aus_K

Hallo Hardy,
da ich annehme, dass der "überragende Singletrail im Lohmarer Wald" der Ho Tschi Minh - Pfad ist - welche Strecke hast du da geplant?
Von der AB-Brücke bis runter nach Hoffnungsthal denke ich mal, kenne ich alles. Aber wie fährst du dann weiter? Sicher über den östlichen(?) "Höhenzug" zwischen Hoffnungsthal und Lohmar, aber dann? Vor allem weil du auch schreibst "mittlere Schwierigkeit". Meinst du, du kannst mir mal eins von deinen schönen Bilchen schicken?  

Danke

Stefan


----------



## hardy_aus_k (3. Februar 2005)

@Stefan_Sit

Da ich einige Passagen selbst noch nicht kenne, bin ich auf Nummer sicher gegangen und habe die Hin- und Rückfahrt jeweils durch den Königsforst und am Flughafen vorbei geplant, also nicht Spektakuläres. Sobald das Photoalbum funktioniert, poste ich die Streckenführen.

Eine ideale Streckenführung würde sicherlich auf dem Höhenzug zwischen Sülz- und Aggertal langlaufen. Auf den digitalen Landkarten ist dort aber nichts zu erkennen, was halbwegs zielorientiert nach Lohmar führt. Das wird dann ein weiteres Projekt werden   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (3. Februar 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

und hier nun auch die geplante Streckenführung für Samstag:









Als ich dann heute die Anmeldungen gesehen habe, ist mir ein kalter Schauer über den Rücken gelaufen. Es hat sich einer der wirklich legendären MTB'ler angekündigt   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## JürgenK (3. Februar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> 
> Als ich dann heute die Anmeldungen gesehen habe, ist mir ein kalter Schauer über den Rücken gelaufen. Es hat sich einer der wirklich legendären MTB'ler angekündigt
> ...




Womit hab ich das verdient?  
Nun ja, Selbsteinschätzung und Fremdeinschätzung sind wohl oft zwei paar Schuhe.

Bis denn

Jürgen


----------



## hardy_aus_k (4. Februar 2005)

@JürgenK

... und wieder durchfährt mich an kalter Schauer. Eine weitere Legende hat sich angesagt   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-Kao (4. Februar 2005)

@hardy
ich kann leider nicht. meine mutter möchte ihren sohn und vorallem ihren enkel endlich mal wiedersehen. da muss ich mich wohl mal fügen     vielleicht klappt es ja so oder romo noch mit einer tour.


----------



## juchhu (4. Februar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> und hier nun auch die geplante Streckenführung für Samstag:
> 
> ...


 
Darf ich Dir als allmächtiger Tourguide eine klitzekleine, aber schöne Variante für Deinen total blöden, langweiligen Mittelteil vorschlagen, der auch noch in Hin- und Rückfahrt bestritten wird?

Dann ist auf jeden Fall gewährleistet, dass es nur im Lohmarer Stadtkern zu einer Doppelnutzung führt.

Ist nur unwesentlich länger (ca. 1 km).

VG Martin

PS:

Gut, dass ich Dir nicht meine eigentliche Streckenführung gezeigt habe. Mit ca. 30 km und 600 hm mehr hätte das mich überfordert.  

Wenn ich gewußt hätte, dass Du es Dir bei der Streckenfürrung so einfach machst und weitesgehend die Streckenführung vom 1. offiziellen Nightride übernimmst. Dieser Hardy, ein Tourguidemeister des geringsten Aufwandes


----------



## hardy_aus_k (4. Februar 2005)

@Juchhu

Als ich mir den Streckenplan angeschaut habe, war ich dann auch überrascht. Die Sache kam mir dann irgendwie bekannt vor   

Deine Variante für den Mittelteil sollten wir auf jeden Fall fahren. Ich bin bei der Tourplanung auf Nummer sicher gegangen und habe vermieden, Abenteuer einzubauen.

Die "große" Variante sollten wir dann im Frühjahr/Sommer in Angriff nehmen. Im Winter habe ich mir eine freiwillige Selbstbeschränkung auferlegt, dass ich nicht Touren fahren, die in der Planung schon mehr als 50 Kilometer und 1000 Höhenmeter haben.

@MTB-Kao

Mit Rosenmontag werde ich spontan entscheiden. Kommt sehr darauf an, was Mikkael mit uns am Sonntag nach vorhat.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## juchhu (4. Februar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Juchhu
> 
> Als ich mir den Streckenplan angeschaut habe, war ich dann auch überrascht. Die Sache kam mir dann irgendwie bekannt vor
> 
> ...


 
Guckst Du hier.  

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/96368/size/big/sort/1/cat/4637

VG Martin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (4. Februar 2005)

@Juchhu

Vielen Dank für den geposteten Streckenabchnitt. Ich habe ihn jetzt eingebaut.

Ich bin mal gepannt, wie es im Königsforst aussieht. Gestern und heute in der Ville war jedenfalls fürchterlich matschig.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Ploughman (4. Februar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Juchhu
> 
> Vielen Dank für den geposteten Streckenabchnitt. Ich habe ihn jetzt eingebaut.
> 
> ...


@Hardy, Hardy

treibst dich schon alleine in der Ville rum   . NUn, werde jetzt keine Lobgesänge    absetzen, aber trotzdem...scheinst dich ja wieder zu fangen  .

Gruß
Ploughman

P.S: Ville ist ja out, jetzt ist Börde angesagt


----------



## hardy_aus_k (4. Februar 2005)

@König "Ploughman" von der Ville

Ich war heute mit dem Bike auf der Arbeit. Am Nachmittag musste ich dann einfach das Wetter ausnutzen.

Unter MTB-Aspekten war die Tour ziemlich daneben. Aber egal, heute ging es einfach nur darum, Sonne zu tanken.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (5. Februar 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

Freude kam bei mir direkt am Anfang auf, als ich dann zehn Mountainbiker versammelt sah, die den weiten Weg in den Lohmarer Wald antreten wollten: Kitesun, JürgenK, Delgado, Mikkael, Racetec1, Solymontes, MTB309, Hardy_aus_K, Vertexto und Paul

Trauer kam auf, als der König der Hardt, des Königsforst und des Lüderichs nur in Freizeitkleidung und ohne Bike erschien. Aber es freute uns natürlich, dass er zumindestens kurz vorbeigekommen ist.

Die Tour sind wir dann mehr oder weniger wie geplant gefahren:



 

 



Zusammengekommen sind 55 Kilometer bei 700 Höhenmeter bei einem für uns Feierabendbiker ungewöhnlich hohen Schnitt von 17,5 Kilomter pro Stunde.

Höhepunkt der Tour war sicherlich der Hutschi-Min-Pfad im Lohmarer Wald. Allerdings brauchen wir noch Nachhilfe von den Tomburgern. An einer der Schlüsselstellen sind wir alle abgestiegen. Ungläubig angeschaut wurde ich, als ich meinte, dass die meisten Tomburger da heruntergefahren sind   

Ach ja, als Tourguide musste ich mal wieder die Erfahrung machen, dass ich den digitalen Karten nicht trauen sollte. Aber eine die kleine Biketragepassage haben alle überlebt.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## hardy_aus_k (6. Februar 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

nun habe ich auch die Photos von Samstag eingestellt:

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/6220

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## mikkael (6. Februar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Trauer kam auf, als der König der Hardt, des Königsforst und des Lüderichs nur in Freizeitkleidung und ohne Bike erschien. Aber es freute uns natürlich, dass er zumindestens kurz vorbeigekommen ist.


Dieser *Ho-Chi-Minh-Trail* fand ich spitze, allerdings etwas zu kurz nach der langen Anfahrt. Es war aber schön wieder Mal was anderes zu fahren.






Tja, der *Mann des Tages* war gar nicht mitgefahren, nur _"vorbeigekommen"_! 





Eins noch: Man muss sich irgendwie gewöhnen, mit *Delgado* eine Runde zu fahren. Da er ununterbrochen in die umgekehrte Richtung unterwegs war und in Lohmar die Tour abbrechen musste , hatte ich das Gefühl, dass er, aufgrund unseres lahmen Tempos, nie seinen eigentlichen Rhythmus finden konnte!  

VG Mikkael


----------



## MTB-Kao (7. Februar 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Eins noch: Man muss sich irgendwie gewöhnen, mit *Delgado* eine Runde zu fahren. Da er ununterbrochen in die umgekehrte Richtung unterwegs war und in Lohmar die Tour abbrechen musste , hatte ich das Gefühl, dass er, aufgrund unseres lahmen Tempos, nie seinen eigentlichen Rhythmus finden konnte!
> 
> VG Mikkael



das IST sein rhytmus


----------



## hardy_aus_k (7. Februar 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> ... allerdings etwas zu kurz nach der langen Anfahrt ...



Das Volk schreit also nach heftigeren Touren. Nettes GA1/GA2-Training ist also nicht angesagt. Das Volk soll es bekommen ! Ich werde gleich eine Tour am Samstag in den Wupperbergen ausschreiben. Das Motto wird sein: 

*"Keine Gnade, keine Gefangenen in den Wupperbergen !"*

Ob ich das selbst überleben werde, kann ich nicht sagen, es ist mir auch egal   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## mikkael (7. Februar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Das Volk schreit also nach heftigeren Touren. Nettes GA1/GA2-Training ist also nicht angesagt.


 Hardy, 
ich habe nichts gesagt, wollte ausschliesslich die _Länge_ des begehrten Ho-Chi-Minh-Trails betonen!

Aber nichts desto trotz, lass es in den Wupperbergen krachen! Wir werden's (wenn ich dabei bin) -hoffentlich- überleben! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## kitesun (7. Februar 2005)

@hardy

das ist genau das, was ich meine:

Es gibt keine Anfängertouren mehr. Oder gibt es keine Anfänger mehr ?
Oder mal eine schöne Tour, die "nur" 30 Kilometer geht, und somit ein bißchen kürzer, damit auch noch Zeit für die Family bleibt.

Oder kommt alles mit Beginn der Feierabendsaison zurück ?

Vielleicht stelle ich eine Gegentour ein. Mal schauen.

Nichts für ungut, aber so fit wie ihr werde ich nie mehr. 

Das war ein kleines persönliches Resümee zur Tour vom Samstag

Frank


----------



## talybont (7. Februar 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Hardy,
> ich habe nichts gesagt, wollte ausschliesslich die _Länge_ des begehrten Ho-Chi-Minh-Trails betonen!
> VG Mikkael


dann fahrt Ihn doch 20-mal nacheinander. Dann reichts!  

mfg,
Armin (der heute Arbeiten muß  )


----------



## hardy_aus_k (7. Februar 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

bevor Ihr hier nun weiter diskutiert, hier noch ein paar Fakten, die vor der Tour bekannt waren:

" ... Geplant ist eine Fahrt durch den Königsforst nach Lohmar, um dann im Lohmarer Wald einen der herausrragenden Singletrails in unserer Gegend zu fahren.

Einrichten solltet Ihr Euch auf ca. 50-60 Kilometer und ca. 600-700 Höhenmeter ... "

Das im Königsforst keine Singletrails plötzlich aus dem Boden spriessen, nur weil ich eine Tour ausschreibe, scheint mir durchaus im Rahmen der Lebenswahrscheinlichkeit zu sein. 

Die 50-60 Kilometer und 600-700 Höhenmeter werden nicht dadurch zu gefühlten 30-40 Kilometer und 400-500 Höhenmeter, nur weil ich dabei bin.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (7. Februar 2005)

hallo miteinander,

das Grundgerüst der Tour am Samstag steht. Es sind in der vorliegenden Version 26 Kilometer und 800 Höhenmeter:





Noch ein Hinweis an die Biker, die sich gesamte Tour nicht antun wollen. Es besteht auf Grund der Streckenplanung, jederzeit die Möglichkeit durch das Wuppertal gemütlich zurückzucruisen.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## kitesun (7. Februar 2005)

@hardy

das war kein Angriff auf den Guide. Die Tour war so wie ausgeschrieben. Es hat mir halt zum Ende kein Spaß mehr gemacht, sprich ich war kaputt. Muß halt mehr trainieren.

Ansonsten habe ich halt den Eindruck, daß die ausgeschriebenen Touren immer länger, schneller, höher und weiter gehen

Frank


----------



## JürgenK (7. Februar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> hallo miteinander,
> 
> das Grundgerüst der Tour am Samstag steht. Es sind in der vorliegenden Version 26 Kilometer und 800 Höhenmeter:
> 
> ...




Hallo Hardy,

willst du auf dem Hinweg links der Wupper fahren und dann bei Fähr über den Fluß auf dem Hin- und Rückweg?  

Jürgen  

PS: Samstag hat mir übrigens gut gefallen, was für die Ausdauer. Mußte auch mal wieder sein.
Aber @kitesun hat auch recht wenn er sagt daß viel Zeit bei den langen Touren draufgeht und man schon im Training bleiben muß. Für Gelgenheitsfahrer ist das schon zu viel.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (7. Februar 2005)

@JürgenK

Da wollte ich mir dann nicht so viel Arbeit machen und habe damit natürlich Verwirrung gestiftet. Also hier die Streckenführung in Prosa:

Parkplatz - Wupperüberquerung bei Haasenmühle - S-Weg - Wupperüberquerung bei Fähr - Aussichtspunkt - Wupperhof - Glüder (wahrscheinlich aber Variante "Volker" über Orth und Wolfstall) Wupperüberquerung - Pfaffenberg - Balkhausen - Wüstenhof - Wupperüberquerung bei Fähr - Leysiefen - Parkplatz

Heute Abend baue ich noch die Sengbachtalsperre ein. Das müsste dann reichen. Ich hatte mir eigentlich zum Ziel gesetzt, ein 1000 Höhenmeter bei nur 30 Kilometer zu planen.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## mikkael (7. Februar 2005)

kitesun schrieb:
			
		

> .. Ansonsten habe ich halt den Eindruck, daß die ausgeschriebenen Touren immer länger, schneller, höher und weiter gehen


Eins soll zumindest an dem kommenden Samstag nicht der Fall sein: *km*!

Ich habe das Gefühl, dass ich hier oft der jenige bin, der "zitiert" wird, wenn hardy (bei den Touren) den Gang höher schaltet. Leider zu Unrecht!  Meiner Meinung nach hat Hardy am Samstag mit "wenig" Durchgreifen unterschiedliche Leistungsstufen gut gemeistert hat, das gelingt nicht allen Tourguides.

Tja, jetzt haben wir wieder dort angelangt, wo wir zuletzt aufgehört haben. Alte Biker-Weisheit, was ich vor langer Zeit vom Onkel Sonntag gelernt habe: Alle Aufregungen und Beschwerden *während* der Tour aussprechen, dass es z.B. etwas langsamer gehen soll, oder dass wir eine Pause machen sollen, oder dass auf jemanden gewartet werden soll.

Nach der Tour gibt es mehr Diskussion, wenig Stoff. Leute, im schlimmsten Fall kann es sogar mit einer Juchhu-Umfrage enden..   

Hierfür gibt es sicherlich andere Ansätze, wie zum Beispiel eine weitere umweltfreundliche "No-Hostage-No-Overkill"-Methode die sich auch bewährt haben soll; von unseren geehrten Freunden aus Tomburg: *"ohne ihn können wir's schaffen!"* 
Hier werden nur "biologisch abbaubare" Biker hinterlassen. 

Die neueste Versuchung in diesem Bereich kommt vom Hardy, der sich endlich prominentere Begleitung* wünscht, mit mehr Oberschenkel- und wenig Heulpotenzial: Die 1:1-Umsetzung von TdF-Zeitfahren in Alpe d'Huez auf unsere unschuldige Wupperberge. 

Je mehr Beiträge der Herr über die neue Runde postet, desto mehr Höhenmeter gibt es; die prognostizierte km-Explosion bleibt gleich! Die Johanniter, und eher für geistlichen Beistand die rote Halbmond habe ich bereits als Streckenposten positioniert, sie stehen mit Sauerstoffmasken und heiligen Büchern bereit.

Tja, der Herr_aus_K mit wesfalischen Wurzeln will's endlich wissen, wer wirklich trainiert hat. Seine Wunschbegleitung kann unter diesen delikaten Umständen nur der.. äääh.. ääh.. der *Juchhu* sein!  

  

VG Mikkael

*Tja, die LMB-Meldeliste wird stark beobachtet, bin gespannt welche berühmte HM-Götter-Persönlichkeiten sich die Mühe machen werden, um unsere beschauliche Wupperberge unsicher zu machen!


----------



## FranG (7. Februar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> hallo miteinander,
> 
> das Grundgerüst der Tour am Samstag steht. Es sind in der vorliegenden Version 26 Kilometer und 800 Höhenmeter:



Das sieht aber sehr lecker aus!
Ich freue mich schon auf dieses Menü...

Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (7. Februar 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

wie bereits angekündigt bekommt Ihr jetzt die Streckenführung für Samstag, diesmal in Hin- und Rückweg getrennt:



 



Damit Ihr Euch davon überzeugen könnt, dass es eine Achterbahnfahrt wird, hier das Höhenprofil:





Gruß
Hardy


----------



## athohop (7. Februar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
nun mal mein Senf zu der Samstagstour.
Wie Hardy schon geschrieben hat, entsprach die Streckenlänge und die Hm Angabe ziemlich genau die der Ausschreibung. Wenn man dann zum Ende der Tour etwas knautschen musste, lag es also mit Sicherheit nicht am Tourguide. 
Die Streckenführung war bis auf eine Kleinigkeit bei Altenrath, die interessanteste die es zum Hoh Chi Min und zurück zum Ausgangspunkt gibt.
Den Pfad selbst hätten wir ruhig nochmal runterdüsen können.
Ich fand die Tour incl. der Gruppenzusammensetzung als vollkommen o.k.
Auf neulich
Paul


----------



## Marco_Lev (7. Februar 2005)

kitesun schrieb:
			
		

> @hardy
> 
> das ist genau das, was ich meine:
> 
> ...




hallo frank,

die gleiche problematik sehe ich für den kommenden sommer auch.
letztes jahr ist zu dieser zeit glaube ich fast keiner so regelmässig wie diesen winter durchgefahren. somit haben die jungs jetzt schon ne bombenkondition wie sie eigentlich erst mitten im sommer oder so wäre.

mir persönlich ist das natürlich auch alles zu heftig.
fahre fast jeden montag mit einem freund ne runde von ca 30km und 300-400hm.
heute waren es dann mal 45km und um die 550hm. wir fahren maximal nen 15er schnitt, mehr wäre aber auch garnicht möglich   
der manni hat sich jetzt auch schon des öfteren als tourguide für die "nachwuchsfahrer" angeboten, auch wenn er locker mit den großen mitfahren kann   

also, wenn du interesse hast, melde dich doch mal zu einer unserer montagstouren. 
wir starten von opladen und erkunden dann die gegend.
startzeit 17uhr. somit hatten wir bis jetzt bei jeder tour schöne nightrides dabei 
natürlich können sich auch alle anderen interessenten melden, desto mehr, umso besser.

nächsten montag gehts auf jedenfall wieder los. bei interesse melden 

gruß marco

ps: der volker ist uns heute auch entgegengekommen, und der scheint sich auch sehr gut in der gegend auszukennen. vielleicht hast du auch lust mal ne rudne anzubieten?


----------



## hardy_aus_k (7. Februar 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

jetzt bleibt mal ganz locker. Die Runden nach Feierabend werden auf jeden Fall leichter. 

Am Wochenende steht mehr Zeit zur Verfügung, also werden die Touren länger. 

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## kitesun (8. Februar 2005)

@marco

Komme gerne auf dein Angebot zurück, aber erst im wenn es länger hell bleibt. Bin nicht so der Nightride-Fan.

@hardy

Hoffe, daß ich am Samstag noch mitfahren darf. Es sind ja nur 1000 Höhenmeter  

Frank


----------



## Enrgy (8. Februar 2005)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> ps: der volker ist uns heute auch entgegengekommen, und der scheint sich auch sehr gut in der gegend auszukennen. vielleicht hast du auch lust mal ne rudne anzubieten?




Moin Junx,
na, wie war eure Runde noch? Haben die Akkus gehalten? Also in Opladen bzw. Lützenkirchen kenne ich mich eigentlich garnicht aus.

Meine Runde, die ich auch gestern gefahren bin, geht folgendermaßen (und was anderes kenne ich in der Gegend auch nicht):

Startpunkt zuhause (also Nähe Waldfriedhof - jaja, ich bin schon sooo alt, daß ich immer am Friedhof vorbei muß...)
Wipperaue-Glüder-Sengbachtalsperre-Hilgen-Rausmühle-Eifgental-Sträßchen-Oberlandscheid und auf der anderen Seite der Autobahn immer bergab durchs Wiehbachtal über Lützenkirchen nach Opladen. Dann an der Wupper entlang wieder Richtung Langenfeld.
Macht ohne irgendwelche extra Spielereien - sprich zusätzliche Bergschleifen wie zu Anfang Richtung Glüder oder im Eifgental rauf nach Kaltenherberg - 50km mit etwa 550Hm. Fahrzeit knapp 3h ohne Pausen, Schnitt 17km/h.
Bis auf Eifgental sind da zwar wenig Trails dabei, es macht aber trotzdem ganz gut Laune. Vor allem die Abfahrt von Burscheid bis nach Opladen ist klasse, da kann mans richtig krachen lassen. Und es gibt zum Ende hin keine Berge mehr.

Kleine Anekdote von gestern:
An der Markusmühle standen 3 Jungs mit ner Panne: Am Carver HT war das Hinterrad stark verbogen, diverse Speichen lose. "Biste wo runtergesprungen?" "Ähm, ja..." Ollns chlor, denk ich mir. Er versucht die Speichen mit meinem Tool zu fixieren, Felge natürlich immer noch krumm. Ich sag: "Häng die Bremse aus, fahr ohne" Gesagt, getan, doch es schleift immer noch. Sagt sein Kumpel: "Da kommt ja schon der Schlauch raus!" Tja, der Mantel hatte einen fetten Riss, durch den nun der Schlauch rausschaute und bei jeder Umdrehung an der Sitzstrebe schliff. Ich frag: "Wie weit müsst ihr denn nach Hause?" Dann der Knaller: "Bis Chorweiler"....


Zur Kritik an uns "Godfahter of Feierabendbiking" Hardy:

Wenn ich mir die hier im Lokalforum ausgeschriebenen Touren so ansehe, macht sich kaum jemand im Vorfeld soviel Mühe mit Tourauswahl, Kartenposting und Beschreibung etc.
Mit den Grundinfos man sollte schon in der Lage sein, die Tour einzuschätzen.
Logisch, Hardy fährt nun seit bald 1 Jahr recht intensiv und sein Fitnessstand hat sich stark verbessert. Läßt man es über den Winter mal ein paar Wochen schleifen, ist die Kondition dahin. Sehe ich ja an mir, ich fahre seit Oktober nur 1-2x die Woche, sonst mach ich garnix. Das ist schon spürbar, mein Durchschnittspuls ist zB. wieder 10 U/min höher als noch im Sommer.
Ich wähle daher auch nur Touren aus, die mich in diesem "Zustand" nicht überfordern oder fahre alleine.


----------



## Zachi (8. Februar 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> ...Vor allem die Abfahrt von Burscheid bis nach Opladen ist klasse, da kann mans richtig krachen lassen. Und es gibt zum Ende hin keine Berge mehr...



Hast du zufällig nen Kartenausschnitt von der Strecke Burscheid - Opladen oder kannst mir etwas genauer beschreiben, wo ich lang muß? Arbeite in Burscheid und fahre im Moment mit dem Bike von Leichlingen aus, muß also auch wieder dorthin zurück. Manni hatte auch schonmal von der Abfahrt geschwärmt, deswegen wollte ich sie mal probieren, hab aber ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung wo ich sie finde. 
Heute ist das Wetter noch richtig gut, also ideal um was neues zu probieren.

Ich sag schonmal danke

Zachi


----------



## on any sunday (8. Februar 2005)

Zachi schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du zufällig nen Kartenausschnitt von der Strecke Burscheid - Opladen oder kannst mir etwas genauer beschreiben, wo ich lang muß? Arbeite in Burscheid und fahre im Moment mit dem Bike von Leichlingen aus, muß also auch wieder dorthin zurück. Manni hatte auch schonmal von der Abfahrt geschwärmt, deswegen wollte ich sie mal probieren, hab aber ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung wo ich sie finde.
> Heute ist das Wetter noch richtig gut, also ideal um was neues zu probieren.
> 
> Ich sag schonmal danke
> ...



Ich kenn das Teil nur bergauf , aber wir sind schräg gegenüber der Abzweigung an der B 51 nach Altenberg auf Asphaltstrasse rausgekommen. Von oben immer schön links halten, könnte schlammig werden, nach Trail kleine Straßenetappe, in Rechtskurve vor Brücke? wieder links. kommst dann irgendwann am Opladener Bahnhof raus. Alles ohne Gewehr.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Delgado (8. Februar 2005)

@ kitesun

Hast wohl gedacht Du könntest Dich unerkannt durchmogeln.

Aber nein: Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum runden Geburtstag   

Fand die Tour am Sa. übrigens schön. Genau richtig wenn man mit dem Bike anreist. Muss mich nur an das Fahren in der Gruppe wieder gewöhnen.

Gruß

PS: Hardys Behauptung, die TTs "führen" die Schlüsselstelle des Ho Tschih Minh-Pfades hat mich gestern zwecks Fahrtechniktraining wieder nach Lohmar getrieben.


----------



## Marco_Lev (8. Februar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> jetzt bleibt mal ganz locker. Die Runden nach Feierabend werden auf jeden Fall leichter.
> 
> ...



na gut, dann warten wir einfach mal ganz optimistisch ab, was im sommer so alles angeboten wird 



			
				kitesun schrieb:
			
		

> @marco
> 
> Komme gerne auf dein Angebot zurück, aber erst im wenn es länger hell bleibt. Bin nicht so der Nightride-Fan.
> 
> ...



sollte ja nicht mehr so lange dauern. freue mich auch wieder auf die ausfahrten abends, in denen man noch von der sonne heim geleitet wird.



			
				Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Junx,
> na, wie war eure Runde noch? Haben die Akkus gehalten? Also in Opladen bzw. Lützenkirchen kenne ich mich eigentlich garnicht aus.
> 
> Meine Runde, die ich auch gestern gefahren bin, geht folgendermaßen (und was anderes kenne ich in der Gegend auch nicht):



klar haben die lampen gehalten, guter deutscher selbstbau eben   
wir sind übrigens gestern dort gestartet, wo wir uns begnet sind, und dort endete die tour auch wieder, in opladen halt.
gestern sind wir bis zum schöllerhof gefahren. nun ja, aber mir macht es echt große probleme, jedes kleine örtchen zu benennen wo wir durchgefahren sind. habe schon mühe die strecken im dunkeln wieder zu finden.
den trail von burscheid nach opladen nehmen wir natürlich auch immer mit, dank manni, der hat ihn mir gezeigt 
vielleicht stellst du uns deine runde ja auch mal vor, in gemächlichterem tempe aber bitte  freue mich immer wieder über neue strecken.



			
				Zachi schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du zufällig nen Kartenausschnitt von der Strecke Burscheid - Opladen oder kannst mir etwas genauer beschreiben, wo ich lang muß? Arbeite in Burscheid und fahre im Moment mit dem Bike von Leichlingen aus, muß also auch wieder dorthin zurück. Manni hatte auch schonmal von der Abfahrt geschwärmt, deswegen wollte ich sie mal probieren, hab aber ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung wo ich sie finde.
> Heute ist das Wetter noch richtig gut, also ideal um was neues zu probieren.
> 
> Ich sag schonmal danke
> ...



mit kartenmaterial kann ich leider nicht dienen. aber lässt sich leicht beschreiben. 
-hast PM

gruß marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (8. Februar 2005)

@zachi
manni oder ich nehmen dich gerne mal mit auf die strecke burscheid-opladen. einmal gefahren hilft es dir wahrscheinlich besser als jegliche karte oder beschreibung von onkel sonntag


----------



## Stefan_SIT (8. Februar 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> ... Hardys Behauptung, die TTs "führen" die Schlüsselstelle des Ho Tschih Minh-Pfades hat mich gestern zwecks Fahrtechniktraining wieder nach Lohmar getrieben. ...



Und? Bist du sie gefahren? Ich denke, du meinst auch die Stelle, wo man beim Anfahren die Linie nicht sehen kann? Links sind stark ausgewaschene Wurzeln und unten läuft es 3,4 Meter sanft aus?

Stefan


----------



## FranG (8. Februar 2005)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> na gut, dann warten wir einfach mal ganz optimistisch ab, was im sommer so alles angeboten wird
> 
> gestern sind wir bis zum schöllerhof gefahren. nun ja, aber mir macht es echt große probleme, jedes kleine örtchen zu benennen wo wir durchgefahren sind. habe schon mühe die strecken im dunkeln wieder zu finden.
> 
> gruß marco


Kann es sein, dass wir uns gestern in Höhe der Fischteiche gegenüber des Doms begegnet sind? Ich war alleine unterwegs, Ihr zu dritt ?!?

Frank


----------



## Delgado (8. Februar 2005)

@ FranG

Beobachte mit Freude die explosionsartige Vermehrung Deiner WP-Punkte.

Gruß   

@ Stefan

Nein, mein Bike hat verweigert.

Gruß


----------



## solymontes (8. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

fühle mich nach Lektüre der letzten Postings zur Samstagstour mit Hardy berufen, meine Meinung kundzutun. Da ich ja wohl eher ein 'Gelegenheitsteilnehmer' bin, habe ich möglicherweise noch einen objektiveren Eindruck als andere Teilnehmer.

Also zunächst muss man wohl festhalten, dass Hardy ein recht aktiver und auch fairer Guide ist. Das sind jedenfalls meine bisherigen Erfahrungen. Das er möglicherweise im Vergleich zum Vorjahr besser (konditionell, fahrtechnisch) und schneller geworden ist, darf man ihm nicht verübeln. Das lag vielleicht im Bereich seiner persönlichen Ziele wie sie jeder von uns wohl hat. Jedenfalls war ich am letzten Samstag auch vom Tempo überrascht, obwohl ich das nach Teilnehmerliste eigentlich nicht hätte sein sollen. Das hatte aber weniger mit Hardy selbst sondern möglicherweise mehr mit einem anderen, hoch angesehen Teilnehmer und Mitglied unserer Gemeinde zu tun. Mit einer Jahreskilometerleistung von 20.000 (liegt m.W. schon in der Nähe des Profibereiches) fährt Delgado in einer anderen Leistungklasse als fast alle von uns. Was Delgado bewegt bei uns mitzufahren (muss für ihn eher langweilig und leistungshemmend sein) bleibt sein Geheimnis. Ich für meinen Teil heiße ihn aber immer recht herzlich willkommen, verspricht es doch eine bewegte Tour zu werden. Außerdem wird mir auf diese Weise gezeigt, wo ich stehe (nämlich noch sehr weit unten) und man kann ja wenn man will auch was Positives bei ihm abgucken. Auf jeden Fall verspricht es mit Delgado höchstwahrscheinlich keine Bummeltouren zu geben (so wie wenn ich alleine fahre   ). Ein Guide kann -ohne energisch zu werden- nicht sehr viel machen, wenn eine einmal angestachelte MTB-Meute losprescht. Er sollte -so denke ich jedenfalls und das ist dann möglicherweise sein persönliches Pech- natürlich nicht auch noch mitmachen und den Rest der gesprengten Gruppe dem Schicksal überlassen. Das sich ein überforderter Mitfahrer in dieser Situation mit einem zarten Hinweis auf seine 'unterlegenen fahrerischen und konditionellen Fähigkeiten' nicht offenbart und sich so als 'schwaches Mitglied und Spielverderber' der Gruppe outet, kann ich sogar gut nachvollziehen. Er ist schon körperlich damit beschäftigt hinterherzukommen und dann kommt noch die mentale Belastung dazu, dass die anderen ständig auf einen warten müssen.

Zurück zu Samstag. Nach 2/3 der Tour verabschiedete sich Delgado um sich auf den Weg nach Hause zu machen. Er war immerhin schon 6 Std. auf dem Rad   . Danach war die Gruppe wieder etwas homogener, wenn auch etwas kraftloser. Wenn sich einer der Teilnehmer nachträglich im Forum zu einer zurückliegenden Tour äußern möchte (zu schnell, zu hoch, zu heftig wie auch immer) sollte man das grundsätzlich nicht verteufeln nach dem Motto: Hätt's ja mal vorher was sagen können. Alle die dabei waren haben es schließlich gesehen, dass einige mehr zu kämpfen hatten als andere. Und danach so zu tun, als ob man nichts gemerkt hätte ist auch nicht sehr ehrlich.   

Jedenfalls sollte man darauf achten, dass ein breites Spektrum an Leistungklassen akzeptiert werden und sich gerne zu ausgeschriebenen Touren anmelden und auch kommen. Sonst fahren am Ende nur noch eine Handvoll 'Mörderfahrer' (wie Hardy die Teilnehmer der MTB Championleague auch zu nennen pflegt), die sich untereinander bekämpfen können. Und dann werden auch sie an ihre Leistungsgrenze stoßen und leiden müssen. Dann sind da auf einmal keine mehr da, an die man sich sonst noch hätte hochziehen können. 

@kitesun

Lass Dich nicht bloß nicht verunsichern! Nur wer ab und zu mal schnell (mit schnelleren!) fährt wird auch schneller! Glaub' mal nicht, alle außer Dir wären die Tour am Samstag ganz locker mitgefahren (außer Delgado natürlich)! Die Topform kommt noch. Es ist erst Februar!  

Jorge


----------



## Zachi (8. Februar 2005)

MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> @zachi
> manni oder ich nehmen dich gerne mal mit auf die strecke burscheid-opladen. einmal gefahren hilft es dir wahrscheinlich besser als jegliche karte oder beschreibung von onkel sonntag



Werde heute mal versuchen, den Weg zu finden. Ansonsten müßt ihr mir den wohl wirklich zeigen. 


@ on any sunday 
der Einstieg liegt dann doch was weit ab, von meinem Heimweg, arbeite auf der anderen Seite von Burscheid. Trotzdem danke. 

Zachi


----------



## FranG (8. Februar 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> @ FranG
> Beobachte mit Freude die explosionsartige Vermehrung Deiner WP-Punkte.
> 
> Gruß



Danke für die Blumen - ich bemühe mich! War aber auch nötig! Ich war 6 Wochen dank der Nebenhöhlenentzündung ziemlich platt, davon 2 Wochen komplettes Sportverbot aber mit lecker Antibiotikacocktail.

Immer nur Schrauben im Winter - ohne Touren zu fahren macht keinen Spaß...

Schöne  Grüße
Frank


----------



## Enrgy (8. Februar 2005)

Zachi schrieb:
			
		

> Werde heute mal versuchen, den Weg zu finden. Ansonsten müßt ihr mir den wohl wirklich zeigen.
> 
> 
> @ on any sunday
> ...




Schau dir mal die Karte an, der Weg den ich immer fahre beginnt in der Kurve unterhalb vom Götze-Werk und geht in diesem Tal ständig bergab. Ne Topo-Karte von der Eck hab ich leider nicht.


----------



## kitesun (8. Februar 2005)

boh, was habe ich hier losgetreten, und irgendwie alles in den falschen Hals.

Zur endgültigen und letzten Klarstellung: Ich habe keine Kritik an Hardy oder der Tour geäußert. Mein einziger Einwand war und ist - da meine persönliche Vorliebe - mehr kurze Touren anzubieten, die auch für Anfänger tauglich sind, und das können wir auch mal selbst in die Hand nehmen.

@delgado

Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche

Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (8. Februar 2005)

die frage die sich mir hier aufdrängt ist warum niemand mehr "leichtere" touren ausschreibt. nur weil hardy (vielleicht   ) ein bisschen fitter geworden ist? er ist hier doch nicht der einzige der touren ausschreiben darf. traut euch doch einfach mal auch selber eine tour auszuschreiben. so wie es aussieht sind doch genügend mitstreiter da.

zu delgados motivation: an der spitze ist es genauso einsam wie am ende des feldes  vielleicht muss er einfach mal nur unter menschen.  


@kitesun
H A P P Y  B U R Z E L T A G!!!!!!


----------



## mikkael (8. Februar 2005)

@Frank
Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch mal von mir!   

äähm, *Jorge* hat Recht, Message angekommen! Das Forum ist ja nicht nur für Geburtstagswünsche da, wie man mit Freude feststellt. 

Ich formuliere es mal so, zur Berichtigung: Bemerkungen "während" der Runde sind effektiver und zeigen sofort Wirkung: Entweder Tempo runter oder "ihn" gleich liegen lassen! 

Das "Danach" im Forum dauert es logischerweise eine Weile, spätestens bis zu der nächsten gemeinsamen Runde.

Tja, alles (inkl. Geburtstag) Anlaß für unseren *Frank* mit dem Rauchen endgültig aufzuhören!   
Happy Trails!  

Mikkael


----------



## Delgado (8. Februar 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, alles (inkl. Geburtstag) Anlaß für unseren *Frank* mit dem Rauchen endgültig aufzuhören!
> Happy Trails!
> 
> Mikkael



Schreib bitte schnell jemand, dass das nicht wahr ist!


----------



## hardy_aus_k (8. Februar 2005)

@Kitesun

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag  ´

Ich wünsche Dir ein Jahr lang keine Defekte an Deinem Bike. Weiterhin wünsche ich Dir bei meinen Touren am Ende immer noch die Kraft und Ausdauer für einen zusätzlichen fiesen Anstieg   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Knallar (8. Februar 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Schau dir mal die Karte an, der Weg den ich immer fahre beginnt in der Kurve unterhalb vom Götze-Werk und geht in diesem Tal ständig bergab. Ne Topo-Karte von der Eck hab ich leider nicht.



Hey, die Strecke fahr ich auch gerne. Brauch nur mal wieder nen neues Rädchen... ; )


----------



## kitesun (8. Februar 2005)

vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche und ich gelobe mich zu bessern

Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (8. Februar 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

jetzt habe ich endlich eine gute Frühform, wollte mich am Mittwoch den Tomburgern im 7G stellen und dann wird die Tour einfach abgesagt. Mir gehen langsam die Gegner aus     

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Marco_Lev (9. Februar 2005)

FranG schrieb:
			
		

> Kann es sein, dass wir uns gestern in Höhe der Fischteiche gegenüber des Doms begegnet sind? Ich war alleine unterwegs, Ihr zu dritt ?!?
> 
> Frank



ne du, wohl eher nicht. fischteiche? wie gesagt, ich bin froh wenn ich den weg finde, frag mich nicht nach namen  
aber wir waren auch nur zu zweit unterwegs, von daher ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Zachi (9. Februar 2005)

Danke an alle, die versucht haben mir die Strecke zu beschreiben. Hab dann aber doch ne andere gewählt und mich natürlich verfranst  .
Ist eben doch nicht so einfach, bei dem Wegnetz so ganz ohne Karte zu fahren, zumindest nicht, wenn man eine bestimmte Richtung im Sinn hat.
Ich dachte, man könnte das Ölbachtal runter fahren, geht aber wohl nicht. Oder weiß es jemand besser?

Mal sehen, ob ich heute die Strecke durchs Wiembachtal nehme ...

Gruß 
Zachi


----------



## MTB-Kao (9. Februar 2005)

@hardy
die tour für samstag hört sich interessant an, allerdings sind die wetteraussichten mehr als bescheiden. ich werde mich daher kurzfristig entscheiden.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (9. Februar 2005)

Zachi schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du zufällig nen Kartenausschnitt von der Strecke Burscheid - Opladen oder kannst mir etwas genauer beschreiben, wo ich lang muß? Arbeite in Burscheid und fahre im Moment mit dem Bike von Leichlingen aus, muß also auch wieder dorthin zurück. Manni hatte auch schonmal von der Abfahrt geschwärmt, deswegen wollte ich sie mal probieren, hab aber ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung wo ich sie finde.
> Heute ist das Wetter noch richtig gut, also ideal um was neues zu probieren.
> 
> Ich sag schonmal danke
> ...


Hallo Zachi,
ich könnte Dir auch die Strecke zeigen. Eigentlich ist es zumindest ab B51, Abzweig nach Blecher, recht simpel:
Haus Landscheid - Lambertsmühle - Dürscheid, dann immer am Wiembach lang bis nach Opladen.
Ich bin die Strecke öfters gefahren, sind ein paar km, ca. 20 min.
Bin jetzt ca. 10 Tage weg, falls Du Lust hast, können wir die Strecke nach dem 21.2. am Wochenende einmal fahren.
Bernd


----------



## Ploughman (9. Februar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> jetzt habe ich endlich eine gute Frühform, wollte mich am Mittwoch den Tomburgern im 7G stellen und dann wird die Tour einfach abgesagt. Mir gehen langsam die Gegner aus
> 
> ...


Schwing dich auf ein Rad und erwarte mich um 17:30 in der Lungengasse (Rückseite Neumarkt) . Gibt aber nur Asphalt.

Hoffe, du bist opferbereit  

Ciao
Ploughman


----------



## on any sunday (9. Februar 2005)

Zachi schrieb:
			
		

> Danke an alle, die versucht haben mir die Strecke zu beschreiben. Hab dann aber doch ne andere gewählt und mich natürlich verfranst  .
> Ist eben doch nicht so einfach, bei dem Wegnetz so ganz ohne Karte zu fahren, zumindest nicht, wenn man eine bestimmte Richtung im Sinn hat.
> Ich dachte, man könnte das Ölbachtal runter fahren, geht aber wohl nicht. Oder weiß es jemand besser?
> 
> ...



Rein zufällig habe ich die Strecke doch noch als Karte gefunden. Nein, mir ist nicht langweilig.


----------



## on any sunday (9. Februar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> bevor Ihr hier nun weiter diskutiert, hier noch ein paar Fakten, die vor der Tour bekannt waren:
> 
> ...



Oh, oh, ich fürchte, wenn das so weiter geht,  werden wir bald Dr. Jekyl Sunday und Mr. Hardy Hyde genannt!


----------



## Ploughman (9. Februar 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Oh, oh, ich fürchte, wenn das so weiter geht,  werden wir bald Dr. Jekyl Sunday und Mr. Hardy Hyde genannt!


Stettner und Walldorf wär wohl passender!!!!!


----------



## hardy_aus_k (9. Februar 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

nicht das hier ein falscher Eindruck geweckt wird, am Samstag wird ganz normales Tempo gefahren. Die Summe der Anstiege wird vollkommen ausreichen, um uns konditionell zu fordern.

Diesmal war es mein Ziel, möglichst viele Singletrails innerhalb einer möglichst kurzen Distanz unterzubringen. Im Gegensatz zu letztem Samstag wird es keine Verschnaufpausen geben. Da jagt ein Höhepunkt den anderen   

Mit dem Wetter warten wir einfach mal ab. Aufgrund der Streckenführung können wir die Runde je nach Wetterlage anpassen.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (9. Februar 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Rein zufällig habe ich die Strecke doch noch als Karte gefunden. Nein, mir ist nicht langweilig.




Jenau die isset!


----------



## Ploughman (10. Februar 2005)

Hi Folks,

hab' gerade meine erste Bestellung bei Rose abgesetzt. Wie lange dauert das in etwa, bis der Krams kommt  ?

Eure Erfahrungswerte?

Danke und Ciao
Ploughman


----------



## Zachi (10. Februar 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Jenau die isset!



Jetzt weiß ich, wo ich lang muß. 
Diese Woche klappt es leider nicht mehr mit ausprobieren. Heute bin ich mit dem Auto und morgen muß ich auf direktem Weg nach hause. Fahre morgen Nachmittag bis Sonntag nach Winterberg, will mir Iceman und Icerace ansehen. Bin mal gespannt, wie das Wetter wird, hoffe ja das noch ein bißchen Schnee liegt. Ist erstmal für die Rennen interessanter und ntürlich für die Wintersportmöglichkeiten. Hoffe ja, daß ich wenigstens nen halben Tag mit dem Board die Pisten ausprobieren kann  

Gruß
Zachi


----------



## Delgado (10. Februar 2005)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Folks,
> 
> hab' gerade meine erste Bestellung bei Rose abgesetzt. Wie lange dauert das in etwa, bis der Krams kommt  ?
> 
> ...



Drei Werktage (vorr. Montag).

Außer Laufräder, die dauern länger.

Gruß


----------



## Handlampe (10. Februar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Mit dem Wetter warten wir einfach mal ab. Aufgrund der Streckenführung können wir die Runde je nach Wetterlage anpassen.
> 
> Gruß
> Hardy



Tja, das Wetter ist mir auch zu ungewiss. 
Melde mich wenn, auch erst kurzfristig an.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (11. Februar 2005)

@Handlampe

Alleine der Gedanke, dass der Godfather der Tourguides in Erwägung zieht, sich bei einer meiner Touren anzuschliessen, macht mich zu einem glücklichen Menschen   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Ploughman (11. Februar 2005)

Tach!

Mich würde mal interessieren, welche Hormone ihr neuerdings so einwerft  ?.

Letzten Sommer war es in diesem Thread ja gang und gäbe, schon beim Anblick einer Wolke in Verzweiflung auszubrechen und alle Termine für die nächsten zehn Tage abzusagen  . Davon ist jetzt nichts mehr zu spüren, Respekt, Respekt.

Na ja, ich bin heute morgen jedenfalls wie so oft mit meinem Hund um den Köttinger See gelaufen. Der Boden der Ville scheint in etwa 10cm Tiefe noch gefroren zu sein. Die darüber befindlichen Schichten haben sich mit dem Regenwasser zu einer homogenen, lockeren Schwabbelmasse gebunden  . Ich weiß nicht, ob die Verhältnisse eins zu eins auf's Bergische übertragbar sind. Aus meiner Sicht ist das eine einzige materialmordende Sauerei und auch die Trails nehmen ihren Schaden (um nicht falsch verstanden zu werden: auch eine Gruppe Wanderer tut einem "empfindlichen" Trail derzeit nicht gut).

Vergesst jedenfalls eure Schwimmbrillen nicht  .

Gruß
Ploughman


----------



## Delgado (11. Februar 2005)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> Tach!
> 
> Mich würde mal interessieren, welche Hormone ihr neuerdings so einwerft  ?.
> 
> ...



Seit 26 Stunden Dauerregen im Bergischen.
Musste heute morgen mein Büro trockenlegen.

Naja, bleibt ja noch die Rolle.

Schönes WE


----------



## Enrgy (11. Februar 2005)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> -..Ich weiß nicht, ob die Verhältnisse eins zu eins auf's Bergische übertragbar sind...



Nö Dieter, sind sie eigentlich nicht! Das ist wahrscheinlich auch der Grund, warum ich immer so laut schreie, wenn ich auf Touren in anderen Gebieten nach Regen im Schlamm versinke. 
Natürlich gibt es auch bei uns einige Stellen, an denen sich das Wasser sammelt (den lieben Reitergören seis gedankt!! ), aber Hardys gewählte Strecke ist gegen Regen weitgehend immun. Nicht zu vergleichen mit der Tour von Stunt-Beck aka M.Panzer ins Wachtberger Hinterland vor einer Woche!

Das soll aber nicht heißen, daß alles schön fahrbar ist und man keine einzige Pfütze auf der Tour sieht. Auch hier kommt sicherlich viel Wasser aus dem Berg gelaufen. 

Ich bleibe aber meiner Linie treu und werde natürlich trotzdem NICHT mitfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (11. Februar 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

wenn es morgen um 12.30 Uhr regnet, dürft Ihr frühestens daran denken, dass es eine Regenschlacht wird. Bis dahin wird positives Denken verordnet !!!

Die Wege werden trotz des Regens gut befahrbar sind, da sie tendenziell auf eher steinigem Untergrund sind und da sie von Reiter/Waldfahrzeugen nicht benutzt werden. Sind halt zu steil     

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## hardy_aus_k (11. Februar 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

bevor Ihr nun Haasenmühle auf irgendwelchen Karten sucht, hier eine kurze Wegbeschreibung: aus Köln müsst Ihr irgendwie auf die A3. Die A3 fahrt Ihr bis zur Abfahrt "Solingen/Wiescheid". Dort biegt Ihr auf die B229 ab in Richtung Solingen. Die Schlüsselstelle kommt an der Bahnunterführung. Die B229 führt unter der Bahnunterführung her (halbrechts halten). Kurz nach der Bahnunterführung müsst Ihr in die Wipperauer Str. abbiegen. Einfach geradeaus fahren und Ihr kommt ans Ziel.

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/99038/sort/1/cat/4812/page/1

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## hardy_aus_k (12. Februar 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

wenn ich mir mal die Wetterentwicklung anschaue, könnten wir uns vielleicht doch noch irgendwie durchmogeln:

http://www.wetteronline.de/euroradf.htm

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Enrgy (12. Februar 2005)

Na dann mal viel Glück mit dem Wetter! Zumindest der starke Wind wird eure nassen Klamotten wieder trocknen...


----------



## Vertexto (12. Februar 2005)

@Hardy,
Danke an Hardy für die schöne Tour ,nur die Wege waren etwas Staubig,da hätte ein bischen Regen gut getan   .
Ich konnte kaum was erkennen wenn ich hinter euch her bin.
Freu mich schon aufs nächste mal.
VG Gerd


----------



## JürgenK (12. Februar 2005)

Nabend,

wieder mal ein Lob an Hardy für die gut geführte Tour und die gute Streckenwahl.   Mit dem Wetter hatten wir ja auch nicht nur Pech  Es war eine angenehme Gruppe, nur nette Menschen.   
Wenn mit jetzt noch jemand sagen kann, wie ich Bilder zwischen die Texte setzen kann (das versuche ich schon die ganze Zeit  ) wäre mit sehr geholfen. Ich stelle heute abend mal ein paar Bilder in mein Album.

Bis zur nächsten Tour

Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (12. Februar 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

erst einmal war ich heute wahnsinnig überrascht als dann doch noch vier weitere Biker unvernünftig waren, um bei dem Wetter in den Wupperbergen herumzubiken. *Vertexto, FranG, Manni* und *JürgenK* waren dann pünktlich am Treffpunkt, um die 30 Kilometer und 900 Höhenmeter anzugehen   





Ich habe noch nie derart viel Wasser in den Wupperberge gesehen, leider aber auch auf den Wegen. Abgesehen davon, dass die Wupper aus Ihrem Bett fast herausgekommen ist, stürzten überall kleine Bäche ins Tal. Sogar einige kleine Wasserfälle konnten wir bewundern. Höhepunkt in der Hinsicht war sicherlich das Überlaufen der Sengbachtalsperre   

Fahrtechnisch gesehen war die ganze Sache für mich anspruchsvoll. Aber wenn man sich erst einmal daran gewöhnt hat, dass das Vorderrad dauernd wegschmirrt, war es eigentlich gar nicht so schlecht. Ich habe dann heute viel für mein Gleichgewichtsgefühl tun können   

Guidemäßig habe ich ein zwei Stellen versagt. In Wolfsstall bin ich zu scharf rechts abgebogen, womit wir dann die berühmtberüchtige Steilabfahrt umgangen sind. Da wurden wir dann mit einem knöcheltiefen Schlammpfad entschädigt. Auf dem Rückweg, habe ich auch einen Abzweig verpasst, da wurden wir anstatt eines lanweiligen Pfades mit einem Singletrail belohnt. Lustigerweise war es der Singletrail, den ich mal gegen meinen Willen bei einer Tour mit *Enrgy* oberhalb von Unterrüden entdeckt habe:





Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Ploughman (12. Februar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Guidemäßig habe ich ein zwei Stellen versagt.
> Gruß
> Hardy


Lieber Hardy,

gemessen an deinen frechen Postings in anderen Threads haste dann ja auch bei der Streckenlänge und -Dauer so leicht versagt  . Welche Statistik nimmste jetzt????

Gruß
Ploughman


----------



## Enrgy (12. Februar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> ...Da wurden wir dann mit einem knöcheltiefen Schlammpfad entschädigt...



Der von mir als "Leide-Trail" bezeichnete Pfad (so heißt der Besitzer des Hofes dort oben) wird blöderweise auch von den Reitern benutzt, dort sammelt sich deshalb auch im Sommer das Wasser. Bei DEM Wetter ist der unbedingt zu meiden. Die Steilabfahrt "Glüder vorwärts" ist aber bei dem Wetter auch nicht ohne!




			
				hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Lustigerweise war es der Singletrail, den ich mal gegen meinen Willen bei einer Tour mit *Enrgy* oberhalb von Unterrüden entdeckt habe...



Ja, das ist die berühmte "Hardy-Variante" auf der Trecker-Runde. Damals hast du in der Dunkelheit 2/3 der Truppe vollkommen orientierungslos zielsicher ohne Licht ins Tal gelenkt, während ich mit dem Rest weiter oben auf euch gewartet habe. Meuterei auf der Bounty!

Die Seng ist schon vor 2 Wochen übergelaufen, quasi Unterkante Oberlippe!


----------



## mikkael (13. Februar 2005)

Ist dies ein typischer Doping-Fall? Erst Welklasse-Leistung auf Abruf, danach der Abstieg in die äähm.. 2. Liga? Oder wird hier Schwächeanfall à la Lance gespielt? Wird aus Moitzfeld eine geballte Ladung Punkte nachgetragen? 







Was für ein Krimi!


----------



## on any sunday (13. Februar 2005)

An die feierlichen Regenfahrer!

Wer sich bei dem Wetter aufs Rad setzt, ist eindeutig fanatisch.  Gut das bei mir diese Phase schon ca. 10 Jahre vorbei ist und angesagte Regenschlachten der Vergangenheit angehören. 
Langsam werde ich das Gefühl nicht los, das ich zum Volker mutiere.   

Gut Nächtle.

Michael


----------



## juchhu (14. Februar 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Ist dies ein typischer Doping-Fall? Erst Welklasse-Leistung auf Abruf, danach der Abstieg in die äähm.. 2. Liga? Oder wird hier Schwächeanfall à la Lance gespielt? Wird aus Moitzfeld eine geballte Ladung Punkte nachgetragen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Danke für die unverdiente Aufmerksamkeit!  

Nein, nein, kein Krimi, sondern griechische Tragödie.  

Diagnose: verschleppte Nebenhöhlenentzündung, Antibiotika, Sportverbot für insgesamt 6 Wochen, Ende im Gelände, Tschüss TOP100.  

Seit der Diagnose bastele ich an meinem Bike, welches nur noch aus Einzelteilen besteht, nagut, Speichen hab' ich noch nicht entfernt.  

Angesichts der langen Ausfallszeit dürfte ich bin Anfang/Mitte März mein Bike fertiggestellt haben. 

In diesem Sinne und viel Spass bei weiteren Wettertrotzfahrten wünscht ein

leicht 'verschnupfter' Martin


PS: Das mit den Punktenachtragen war schon gemein  , schließlich habe ich von Anfang an meine Punkte mit geringstmöglicher Verzögerung nachgetragen, ganz im Gegensatz zu Anderen, aber dieses Schauspiel werden wir ja noch sicherlich noch Ende März erleben bzw. bewundern dürfen.


----------



## Enrgy (14. Februar 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...ganz im Gegensatz zu Anderen, aber dieses Schauspiel werden wir ja noch sicherlich noch Ende März erleben bzw. bewundern dürfen.




Meine Rede, meine Rede!!!! 
Schönes Beispiel: Harburger Sonntagsfahrer. Punkte werden immer nur am Ende des Monats eingetragen. Toll.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (14. Februar 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

an der Stelle muss ich einfach auf die von mir geführte Statistik hinweisen:

*Wenn hier dann einer Statistiken manipuliert, dann bin ich es ! Und da habe habe ich vollstes Vertrauen zu mir !!!*

Aber ich habe es da auch wesentlich einfacher, da alles auf den Fahrgemeinschaften und den nachfolgenden Tourberichten basiert.

Bei Juchu sind die Einträge teilweise zu zeitnahe gewesen, dass ich tiefsten Repekt vor der Leistung entwickelt habe. Persönlich am meisten beeindruckt haben mich seine Morningrides   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## juchhu (14. Februar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> an der Stelle muss ich einfach auf die von mir geführte Statistik hinweisen:
> 
> ...


 
Genauso hab' ich mir den Schwanen(ab)gesang vorgestellt.  Obiges Äußerung könnte auch Bestandteil einer Grabesrede sein.  

Danke, Hardy, Danke        

Tja, wer vor den Hühner (auf unserem Nachbargrundstück) aufsteht und losfährt, darf auch mittags bei Heimkehr schon die Punkte eintragen. 

VG Martin

PS: Wer früher aufsteht, hat halt länger was vom hellen Tag(eslicht) !  

Meiner Ansicht nach die bessere Variante als die 'in to the dark'-Touren. 
(wenn nicht dieses frühe Aufstehen wäre  )


----------



## hardy_aus_k (14. Februar 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

langsam haben wir die Winterzeit geschafft und wir können uns wieder um unseren eigentliche Sache kümmern, die Feierabendrunden.

Ich habe deshalb am 30.03. eine Fahrgemeinschaft eingestellt. Da es die  Auftaktveranstaltung zu der diesjährigen Saison ist, werden wir die Sache im Eifgental ruhig angehen lassen.

Deshalb lautet mein Motto: "Gefangene werden gemacht und sie werden auch respektvoll behandelt !"

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ploughman (14. Februar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> langsam haben wir die Winterzeit geschafft und wir können uns wieder um unseren eigentliche Sache kümmern, die Feierabendrunden.
> 
> ...


Recht so Hardy,

die Moral aufrecht erhalten ist bei den Wetteraussichten das wichtigste. Falls du Lust und Laune hast, kannst du mich auch gerne für ein Ville-Guiding im April einplanen.

Was uns fehlt, ist noch der "Saison-Höhepunkte-Thread". Nun,es gibt natürlich schon diverse Höhepunkte wie Alpencross, Alpenhütte, Vatertagstour und dann natürlich auch noch die Fraktion der Marathonistis und der Racebiker, die ihre Termine schon kennen. Aber alles eben nicht untereinander koordinert, halt in "Parallelwelten".

Was ich mir vorstelle, wäre ein Thread mit einigen Highlights, die länger als einen Tag dauern, aber mit überschaubarer Anreisezeit. Mir fallen da spontan der Hermannsweg (quer durch den Teutoburger), die Schwarzwald Fernwanderwege, eine Kombination Lieser-Pfad und Hunsrück, Rothaarsteig etc ein.

Wer Hardy ausser dir wäre die Persönlichkeit, solch einen Thread zu etablieren und zu administrieren, die Biker zusammen zubringen und nicht zu polarisieren?

Du merkst doch schon selber, dieses Jahr muß es einen Schritt weitergehen - für Feierabendrunden alleine biste doch schon fast "überqualifiziert". Heißt natürlich nicht, dass du jetzt alleine den Guide für all diese Monstertouren machen sollst, dass wird sich finden.

Was hälst du davon? Zumal dieser Thread dann nicht auf Köln/Bonn/AC beschränkt bleiben müßte - es winkt also nationaler Ruhm.

Gruß
Ploughman


----------



## Delgado (14. Februar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> langsam haben wir die Winterzeit geschafft und wir können uns wieder um unseren eigentliche Sache kümmern, die Feierabendrunden.
> 
> ...



Trifft sich gut.
Da bin ich grad' aus Mallorca zurück.

Sozusagen mit dem letzten Schliff für die Feierabendsaison versehen  

Werde mich natürlich erst am 30.03.2005 so gegen 17:30 eintragen.

Gruß

Gefangene


----------



## mikkael (14. Februar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Deshalb lautet mein Motto: "Gefangene werden gemacht und sie werden auch respektvoll behandelt !"


Noch respektvoller, sogar freundschaftlicher  geht es hier zu: 
"Der Fluch von Grafenberg"






VG Mikkael


----------



## MTB-Kao (14. Februar 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Werde mich natürlich erst am 30.03.2005 so gegen 17:30 eintragen.



wie willst du dich denn da eintragen? da bist du doch schon seit zwei stunden mit dem bike zum treffpunkt unterwegs


----------



## kitesun (14. Februar 2005)

dann habe ich auch mal eine Tour eingestellt: 

19.2.2005, 13.30 auf die Glessener Höhe (wohin sonst)

Tour ist an Anfänger gerichtet, Fortgeschrittene sind natürlich auch willkommen

Frank


----------



## hardy_aus_k (14. Februar 2005)

@Ploughman

Die Idee klingt verlockend, aber meine Heimat sind die Feierabendrunden. Wenn ich dann mal in Form bin, können es auch gerne mal überschaubare Tagestouren sein. Das war es aber auch.

Dann kommt noch dazu, dass ich überhaupt keine Lust auf Touren mit wechselnden Quartier habe. Ich bin da vollkommen unflexibel.

Abgesehen davon finde ich, dass die Großevents Extrathreads verdient haben. Solche Dinge müssen celebriert werden und dürfen nicht im Alltagsgeschäft untergehen.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Manni (15. Februar 2005)

Das Wetter ist doch richtig zum Kotzen   
Karneval hab ich keine Zeit und es scheint die Sonne, und nun regnets wochenlang   wo ich Semesterferien habe.
Wenn der Schnee wenigstens liegen bliebe!
Weiß einer wie es in Burscheid und Witzhelden aussieht? Nur glaub ich kann man da auch nix anfangen wenn im Tal Wupper und Dhünn sich breitgemacht haben   
Wär ich doch nur mit in die Türkei gefahren   

Gruß Manni


----------



## Enrgy (15. Februar 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß einer wie es in Burscheid und Witzhelden aussieht?



Hi Manni, schau mal hier die Webcams. Die Wupper sollte aber eigentlich kein Problem darstellen.

http://www.klinikumsolingen.de/webcam/stadtpanorama/index.html

http://www.wermelskirchen.de/stadt/vermischtes/webcam.php


----------



## MTB-Kao (15. Februar 2005)

abwarten, das jahr ist noch lang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zachi (15. Februar 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Das Wetter ist doch richtig zum Kotzen
> Karneval hab ich keine Zeit und es scheint die Sonne, und nun regnets wochenlang   wo ich Semesterferien habe.
> Wenn der Schnee wenigstens liegen bliebe!
> Weiß einer wie es in Burscheid und Witzhelden aussieht? Nur glaub ich kann man da auch nix anfangen wenn im Tal Wupper und Dhünn sich breitgemacht haben
> ...



Manni,

hier in Burscheid schneit es im Moment ziemlich heftig, könnte also ne sehr spaßige Runde werden   

Zachi


----------



## Marco_Lev (15. Februar 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Das Wetter ist doch richtig zum Kotzen
> Karneval hab ich keine Zeit und es scheint die Sonne, und nun regnets wochenlang   wo ich Semesterferien habe.
> Wenn der Schnee wenigstens liegen bliebe!
> Weiß einer wie es in Burscheid und Witzhelden aussieht? Nur glaub ich kann man da auch nix anfangen wenn im Tal Wupper und Dhünn sich breitgemacht haben
> ...



hi manni,
wir drehen morgen von opladen aus ne runde, ungefähr die, die du mit mir zuletzt gefahren bist.
gefahren wird bei jedem wetter, würde mich über deine anwesenheit freuen 

bei interesse hier eintragen.

gruß marco


----------



## hardy_aus_k (16. Februar 2005)

@Marco_Lev

Eigentlich hatte ich geplant, bei Euch oder am Donnertag in der Wahner Heide mitzufahren. Da ich es aber endlich geschafft habe, mein Bike zu säubern, möchte ich es vor meinem Urlaub nicht schon wieder in einen üblen Zustand  versetzen. Euch wünsche ich viel Spaß. Ich werde dann hoffentlich lesen, wie es Euch ergangen ist.

@Wiedereinsteiger in die Feierabendrunden

Bevor Ihr Euch den Herausforderungen im Bergischen stellt, könnte ich Euch anbieten, ein paar konditionelle Grundlagen über Ostern zu schaffen. Wenn Ihr Interesse haben solltet, können wir gerne eine oder zwei Touren fahren, in dem es dann gemütlicher zur Sache geht. Ostern bietet sich da an. Zielgebiete könnten der Kölner Norden, der Königsforst, die Glessener Höhen und die Ville sein.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## kitesun (16. Februar 2005)

... oder mein Tourangebot am Samstag


----------



## hardy_aus_k (16. Februar 2005)

@Kitesun

Ich wäre natürlich am Samstag dabei, aber ich hoffe, dass ich zum Beginn Euerer Tour bereits die verschneiten Alpen sehe   

Übrigens bin ich letztens eine interessante Runde gefahren, bei der ich Glessener Höhen und Buschbell verbunden habe. Da sind sogar richtig Höhenmeter zustande gekommen. Kann man eigentlich in den rekultivierten Teil der Quarzgrube herunterfahren ? Ich habe die Grube nur umrundet.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## kitesun (16. Februar 2005)

@hardy

wo treibst du dich denn rum ? In meinem Heimatrevier, und du sagst vorher nicht Bescheid.

Die Umrundung der Quarzsandgrube ist Teil meiner Tour, die ich schon einmal angeboten haben. Du kannst auch rein fahren, aber das mache ich nur am Wochenende, da eigentlich nicht erlaubt.

Mein Problem ist bisher nur, wie ich die Glessener Höhe und dieses Gebiet sinnvoll miteinander verbinden kann. Die Aachener Straße und die Bahnlinie zerschneiden die Gebiete ungemein.

Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (16. Februar 2005)

@Kitesun

Tja, manchmal setze ich mich dann spontan auf mein Bike und los geht es. Anbei erhälst meine Strecke, die ich gefahren bin:





In der nördlichen Variante ist sicherlich noch die Durchfahrt durch Königsdorf zu optimieren. Über die B55 ist nicht wirklich nett.

Bei der südlichen Variante ist nach Überqueren der B55 der Trail besser, der nach rechts und damit bergauf verläuft. Wenn Du an dem Fahrweg ankommst, musst Du dich dann links halten. Die südliche Variante ist auch deshalb nicht schlecht, weil Du von der Röttgener Höhe einen relativ langen Trail herunter nach Neubottenbroich hast. Er teilt sich in die Abfahrt von der Röttgener Höhe und ein Stück, das zwischen Quarzgrube und Wohngebiet verläuft.

Aufgrund eines Plattens und der einbrechenden Dunkelheit musste ich die Tour verkürzen. Sonst wären es bei 50 Kilometer gut 700 Höhenmeter geworden.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## kitesun (16. Februar 2005)

@hardy

das werde ich mir doch direkt mal ausdrucken und studieren. 

Auf den ersten Blick bist du viel für mich Bekanntes gefahren. Aber einige Trails fehlen. Ich denke, ich werde demnächst mal eine Tour in diese Gegend einstellen.

Aber was sagt uns das: auch der Kölner Westen hat seine Höhen

Schönen Urlaub und komme in einem Stück zurück

Frank


----------



## Marco_Lev (16. Februar 2005)

wieder zu hause, frisch geduscht und gut gegessen.
gestartet sind wir zu dritt in opladen.
mitgefahren ist v6bastian, peter (nicht im forum angemeldet) und marco_lev.
tja, wenn ich wüßte wie die orte alle heissen, würde ichs ja schrecklich gern beschreiben.
auf jeden fall gings bis nach burscheid erstmal bergauf. dann von hilgen bis kurz vorm schöllerhof, am freibad in burscheid vorbei wieder zurück nach opladen.
ich glaube alle die sich in dem gebiet auskennen, wissen schon ungefähr was ich meine   
die wege und trails waren von gut fahrbar, über recht matschig und nass bis über gefroren recht abwechslungreich.
bin dann auch dummerweise hinter einer kleinen holzbrücke in einer mit glatteis benetzten 90° kurve bei ca. 3km/h gestürzt.
trotz der geringen geschwindigkeit hab ich mich ganz gut hingelegt und bin fast in einen bach gefallen.
die leichten prellungen sind jetzt nicht so schlimm, viel schlimmer ist, dass mein linker shifter gebrochen ist, und ich somit am scheitelpunkt der tour nur noch mein kleines vorderes ritzel nutzen konnte.
falls jemand nen 3 fach trigger, rapidfire oder sowas rumfliegen hat, würde ich es evtl. gerne abkaufen.

zu den daten:
zusammen gekommen sind 42km und 480hm.

nächsten montag startet wieder ne ähnliche tour, werde die dann noch rechtzeitig ausschreiben.

gruß marco


----------



## Enrgy (16. Februar 2005)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> ...bin dann auch dummerweise hinter einer kleinen holzbrücke in einer mit glatteis benetzten 90° kurve bei ca. 3km/h gestürzt...



War das am Eifgenbach? Dazu hätte ich dann auch ne Anekdote von anno pief...


----------



## Marco_Lev (16. Februar 2005)

hmm...keine ahnung ob das im eifgenbach war. zumindest nicht weit weg vom schöllerhof.


----------



## Enrgy (17. Februar 2005)

@ marco_lev

Die Stelle, die ich meine, ist unten am Eifgenbach bei der Furt (vom Schöllerhof nur ca. 500m entfernt). Dort ist eine kleine Betonbrücke und eben diese Holzbrücke, die einen dort in den Eifgenbach mündenden Bach überspannt.
Kommt man von "Norden" auf die kleine Brücke zu, muß man 3m dahinter 90° links, will man nicht in die Böschung knallen.
In diesem Linksknick habe ich immer den natürlichem Anlieger genutzt.
Bei einer Tour im Sommer mit zippi und noch nem Kumpel fahr ich wie immer flott über diese Brücke und will im mich im Anlieger "anlehnen". Die Brücke war aber irgendwie glatt und ich beginne schon auf diesem Holzsteg quer wegzurutschen.
"In ca 90° Querlage" (Aussage zippi) drifte ich quer auf die Böschung zu und erreiche diese im allerletzen Moment, bevor meine Lenkerhörnchen den Boden berührten. Schwups, locker links um die Ecke und geschafft. 
Aber alles ohne Absicht reine Glückssache! Unser 3. Mitfahrer hatte natürlich nicht soviel Glück und lernt die Beschaffenheit von Steg und Boden dahinter kennen.


----------



## Marco_Lev (17. Februar 2005)

hmm...könnte sein das es die selbe kleine fiese holzbrücke ist, von der du redest. schön das ich nicht der einzige bin, der von dieser brücke hinterlistig ausgetrickst wurde und der gravitationskraft zum opfer viel   
aber um das genau sagen zu können, müsste der manni mal was dazu sagen, der weiß sicherlich genau welche brücke ich meine. die bevor man zu dem anstieg mit den 80hm kommt, kurz bevor es in richtung burscheider freibad geht.


nochmal zu dem viel wichtigerem thema:
hat nicht noch jemand was altes an trigger, rapidfire von einer aufrüstaktion zuhause rumliegen?
würde auch, falls vorhanden, beide kaufen 3-fach und 8-fach.
möchte mir den alten technikstand nicht neu kaufen, und wenn ich auf 9-fach aufrüsten würde, käme mich das doch schon etwas zu teuer.
oder wir machen nägel mit köpfen und bezahlen das ganze einfach aus der foren-kasse.
hardy, du als kassenwart, sag mal was dazu   

gruß, euer euch über alles lieb habender marco


----------



## Enrgy (17. Februar 2005)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> die bevor man zu dem anstieg mit den 80hm kommt, kurz bevor es in richtung burscheider freibad geht.



Hmm, ist wohl doch woanders. Egal!



			
				Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> oder wir machen nägel mit köpfen und bezahlen das ganze einfach aus der foren-kasse.



Wo kommen wir denn dahin??? Hast du dier nicht die AGB´s und Satzung der Feierabendbiker durchgelesen? Ersatz für Materialschäden werden nur bei Touren mit dem Godfather of Soul, äh - Feierabendbiking übernommen. Eigenmächtig unter diesem Markennamen ausgeschriebene Touren sind von jeglicher Haftung ausgeschlossen. Und überhaupt werden Schäden auch nur in ganz, ganz, ganz wenigen Ausnahmefällen übernommen, wenn zB. Ostern + Weihnachten auf einen Tag fallen. Nightrides sind sowieso nicht in der Risikoabdeckung eingeschlossen, finden sie doch mit nicht STVZO-Belechtung statt...

Tja, wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden, würde ich sagen! Verklopp das Teil im Klassikforum und leg dir für die 500 ein vernünftiges Fully zu


----------



## Marco_Lev (17. Februar 2005)

welch undankbaren worte kommen mir denn da vor meine müden äuglein?
tief in meiner schuld stehst du noch, da ich dir doch großzügigerweise auf einer tour letzten jahres einen powerriegel zum nulltarif zukommen ließ.
und nun wird mir als hilfsbedürftiger der stufe rot, jegliche hilfe verweigert.
mtb`ler und nette menschen. pah.
winkeladvokaten und böse ältere herren üben diesen sport aus, ich such mir ein neues hobby, irgendeins in dem ich gut bin   

so, und jetzt wech hier, genug gespammt   

gruß marco


----------



## hardy_aus_k (17. Februar 2005)

@Marco

Wenn ich anfange für Verschleissteile geradezustehen, die im Rahmen von Feierabendrunden ihren Geist aufgeben, stehe ich in einer Woche vor dem Offenbarungseid !

Wenn ich genug CO2-Patronen dabeihabe, sponsere ich bei den Feierabendrunden gerne Luft für platte Reifen. Von dem Service konnte übrigens schon ein Biker profitieren. 

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (17. Februar 2005)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> ...tief in meiner schuld stehst du noch, da ich dir doch großzügigerweise auf einer tour letzten jahres einen powerriegel zum nulltarif zukommen ließ...



Angefleht hast du mich, daß ich dir Ballast abnehme, damit du überhaupt noch einen Berg raufkommst!!   
Wer ist denn auch so blöd, und nimmt Ballaststoffe mit auf Tour  

So, und nu mach hinne und bau dein ebay-Dingen ans Bike, am Wochenende kannste Snowbiken!  


@ all
Verabschiede mich hiermit bis nächsten Mittwoch in die Türkei zum biken, hier isset mir langsam zu kalt!

@ hardy
wenn du Skifahren gehst, vergiß nicht eine VORmittagstour und eine NACHmittagstour Skilauf einzutragen, gibt doppelte Punkte!
Auch wenn du deine Skier irgendwo trägst, vom Bus zum Lift und andersrum, das ist SKILANGLAUF! Du läufst schließlich irgenwo mit den Skiern lang!!

Gruß Volker


----------



## hardy_aus_k (17. Februar 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

wenn ich mir anschaue, was um mich herum passiert, werden hier wohl die ersten Flöcke für die kommende Feierabendrundensaison eingeschlagen:

-   Montags gibt es in Opladen regelmäßig eine Runde

-   Donnerstags gibt es dann nach Spich/Troisdorf

Naja, der Dienstag und Mittwoch sollte genügen, damit die Tomburger und die Bergischen Biker sich austoben können   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Marco_Lev (17. Februar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> 
> -   Montags gibt es in Opladen regelmäßig eine Runde



so sieht es aus, hardy. v6bastian und meine wenigkeit haben uns vorgenommen, jeden montag eine tour auszuschreiben. der erste hat sich sogar schon eingeschrieben. mit ein wenig glück schafft es manni auch noch. würde mich freuen wenn sich noch mehr dazu gesellen. 
zudem denke ich können wir gut den bereich einsteiger bis fortgeschrittene abdecken. bis zum sommer haben wir ja auch noch jede menge entwicklungspotential  
dann auf viele, viele happy trails   

gruß marco


----------



## hardy_aus_k (18. Februar 2005)

@Marco_Lev

Es geht am 27.03. mit der Umstellung auf die Sommerzeit los. Aber in vier Wochen kann man locker in die Form kommen, um die ersten Feierabendrunden halbwegs aufrecht zu überleben. Die 1000 Höhenmeter-Feierabendrunden gibt es dann erst im Mai   

Ich finde es gut, wenn Ihr dann versucht, regelmäßig eine Feierabendrunde zu veranstalten. Montags passt bei mir nicht richtig gut, aber ich werde trotzdem hin und wieder mitfahren.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## JürgenK (18. Februar 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> ..
> ....
> ..
> 
> ...



Hals- und Beinbruch 007. Euch allen viel Spaß, ihr seid zu beneiden.  


Bis den

Jürgen


----------



## MTB-Kao (18. Februar 2005)

Für Kurzentschlossene:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=198

Ich hoffe auf Schnee und geforrenen Boden. Eintragen, zackzack


----------



## on any sunday (18. Februar 2005)

MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> Für Kurzentschlossene:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=198
> 
> Ich hoffe auf Schnee und geforrenen Boden. Eintragen, zackzack



Lars hat Post!


----------



## JürgenK (18. Februar 2005)

MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> Für Kurzentschlossene:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=198
> 
> Ich hoffe auf Schnee und geforrenen Boden. Eintragen, zackzack




Würd mich ja gern anschließen und das Feld nach hinten absichern   aber die einzige sportliche Betätigung wird wohl morgen sein mit dem Rad zur Arbeit zu fahren.  

Trotzdem viel Spaß


Jürgen


----------



## Manni (19. Februar 2005)

Sorry Lars,
hab mich wieder abgemeldet, hier liegt soviel Schnee, da fahr ich lieber von zu Hause aus ne kleine Runde. 

Viel Spaß,
Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (19. Februar 2005)

ja manni, schnee war genügend vorhanden. leider war es heute bei der tour aber etwas zu warm, da wurde dann doch recht schnell schneematsch draus   

also, heute um kurz vor neun sind onkel sunday und ich von burscheid aus durch dicken schnee gestartet. man sollte bei steilen abfahrten immer schön den lenker gerade halten, sonst...   nix passiert, weich gefallen. es ging kurz vor odenthal bergauf und einen trail, zum größten teil fahrbar, hinunter nach hollandsmühle. ein schlenker über voiswinkel brachte uns wieder nach hollandsmühle. geplant war ein anderer weg, aber beginnender regen und aussicht auf weitere schiebestrecken ließen uns dann abkürzen. es ging weiter hoch nach scheuren und über altenberg zurück zum parkplatz. bei richtig schönem schnee wäre die tour bestimmt schöner gewesen, aber was soll's, immerhin ein wenig bewegt.

35,64km, 728hm, Ø12km/h


----------



## Manni (20. Februar 2005)

Tja Marco,
wird wohl Montag nichts mit Biken, ich habe mir ne saftige Erkältung zugezogen. Hoffentlich bin ich bis nächsten Samstag wieder fit. Aber bei dem Wetter wirds wohl ne nasse Angelegenheit. 

Gruß Manni


----------



## Marco_Lev (21. Februar 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Tja Marco,
> wird wohl Montag nichts mit Biken, ich habe mir ne saftige Erkältung zugezogen. Hoffentlich bin ich bis nächsten Samstag wieder fit. Aber bei dem Wetter wirds wohl ne nasse Angelegenheit.
> 
> Gruß Manni



schade, kann man nichts machen.
wünsche dir gute besserung.
auch wenns ne eklige matschige angelegenheit wird, muß ja irgendwie regelmässig fahren, sonst werde ich dem king of wupperberge wohl nie das wasser reichen können. naja, werde ich wohl auch mit ausreichend training nicht  können      

gruß marco


----------



## Marco_Lev (21. Februar 2005)

die heutige runde fand fast pünktlich statt. 
losfahren wollten wir um 17uhr in opladen zu viert.
da cassandracomplx und dirtflames (oder so ähnlich) sich nicht ausgetragen hatten, warteten wir 10 minuten. kam aber leider keiner.
somit ist v6bastian und marco_lev dann mal langsam losgetrabt.
von oben her war das wetter wirklich schön, aber von unten absolute matschige pampe. erst hinter burscheid waren die wege schön mit schnee bedeckt, wo ich mich dann auch mal sanft ablegte.
aufgrund der bodenverhältnisse haben wir ein wenig verkürzt.
35km und 360hm sind zustande gekommen.
nächsten montag steigt eine weitere runde ab opladen bahnhof, auf das wir dann evtl. mal das ein oder andere bekannte gesicht zu sehen bekommen 

gruß marco


----------



## v6bastian (21. Februar 2005)

@ marco_lev

Ein mählig mache ich mir Sorgen um Dich...! Das ist schon das zweite mal hintereinander, dass Du Dich löffeslt. Liegt es am fortschreitenden Alter oder?  

Aber deine Stürze haben schon Kultstatus bei mir:
Erst kommt ein langer lauter Schrei und dann erst der Sturz (normalerweise andersrum)   

@ alle

Schönen Gruß. Ist echt ein Klasse Forum


----------



## Manni (21. Februar 2005)

Ein Glück, dass du jetzt ja noch einen Shifter in Reserve hast   
Gruß Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (22. Februar 2005)

@marco
ich habe montags immer beachvolleyball, ist momentan also schlecht.

@v6bastian
wenn erst der schrei und dann der sturz kommt besteht immerhin die möglichkeit das er sich nichts weh tut,
wenn erst der sturz und dann der schrei kommt hat er sich wohl was weh getan


----------



## Marco_Lev (22. Februar 2005)

nun ja, teilweise schreie ich vor und nach dem fall. der schrei vor, oder während dem fall ist wohl eher der angstschrei welcher per reflex ausgelöst wird    

nun zu den wichtigeren themen im mtb-geschäft.
*v6bastian* hat für nächsten montag wieder eine runde ausgeschrieben.

gruß marco


----------



## Marco_Lev (22. Februar 2005)

hätte morgen jemand lust ne kleine runde zu drehen? ca25km und ca250hm.
dachte da so an wupper, leichlingen, diepental.
wollte spontan fahren, und nichts ausschreiben.
bei interesse bitte kurz melden.
startzeit 17uhr ab opladen.

gruß marco

ps: schaue morgen früh das letzte mal ins forum, da ich nachtschicht habe.
falls ich bis ca. 8uhr nichts gelesen habe, fällt die runde aus


----------



## v6bastian (23. Februar 2005)

Marco,

vielleicht drehe ich Doch noch die Runde mit Dir... Diese wird ja eigentlich recht locker und ich sollte früh genug zu  Hause sein um immernoch lernen zu können. (!)

Aber poste diese bitte ins Forum und setze die dann recht früh an. Am besten wäre schon gegen 17 Uhr (also wie immer)


----------



## Marco_Lev (23. Februar 2005)

war eine richtig feine runde. so gut wie alle waldwege mit schnee bedeckt, dummerweise auch recht glatt, aber diesmal ohne sturz   
hätte nicht gedacht das so schnell aus der pampe gut befahrbarer untergrund wird. hat mächtig laune gemacht. somit hat sich die runde dann doch auf 41km und 490hm erstreckt.
@manni
wir haben versucht das stück in witzhelden, welches wir letztes jahr mal gefahren sind, wieder zufinden, ist zwar nicht wirklich gelungen, aber dadurch haben wir andere schöne strecken gesehen.
da müsstest du dich nochmal als guide anbieten, wenn du wieder fit bist und zeit hast.

gruß marco


----------



## Manni (27. Februar 2005)

Morgen Männer, ist ja ruhig geworden hier   
.... viel zu ruhig .... 

Aber Juchhu, so kommst du uns nicht davon:

 und   und  

hehe

War gerade Schneebiken bei Schloß Burg, ganz spontan bei rund 10cm Schnee, der auf den Wanderwegen aber zum Glück schön verdichtet ist. Und wirklich nette Leute getroffen. Kaum hab ich mein Bike ausgepackt, steht da schon ein Einheimischer mit seinem Bike und läd mich auf eine Tour ein! 
Schön 2 Stunden über verschneite Forstwege, nicht ein Dreckspritzer am Bike. Sonnenschein wechselnd mit Schnee, genial    

@Marco, wenn mich Bernd aus Holz und die Tour heute nicht geschafft haben, und ich morgen nicht krank bin, komme ich eventuell, es sei denn wir haben über Null grad und alles ist schlammig   

Gruß Manni


----------



## Marco_Lev (27. Februar 2005)

alles klar, manni. würde mich freuen 

gruß marco


----------



## mikkael (28. Februar 2005)

Also Hardy,

gut, dass du wieder da bist. Jetzt musst du nur von 2 Skiern auf 2 Rädern umstellen und die identischen Zeiten nach"rollen". Dann sind wir endlich wieder im Top 10! 

Nach unserem traumhaften Side-Trip fiel mir sehr schwer die Winterklamotten wieder anzuziehen, aber bei dem Wetter (vor allem gestern) kann man einfach nicht zuhause sitzen.

Apropos Side. Nicht wundern, weil wir bisher nichts geschrieben haben. Hier kommt in den nächsten Tagen ein detaillierter Bericht von @Coffee. Ich stelle dann die Bilder ins Netz. Nur kurz: Es war absolut super!

Ein  (nachträglich) zu unseren Geburtstagskindern: Jucchu & Zippi  

------

@diverse
Von SIT gibt es am Freitag-Abend in Bensberg eine Präsentation über deren Alpencross-Angebot. ich bin wahrscheinlich dabei.

Apropos Alpencross: Ich möchte in den NRW-Ferien, also ab Juli bis Mitte August einen 1-wöchigen (Max 7 Etappen à max 150 HM) Alpencross hinlegen. Also, kein Renntempo oder Höhenmeterorgie zum angeben, sondern etwas gemütlicheres; eher in der "Weicheiversion", eventuell mit Gepäcktransport. Ich kenne u.a. von Jorge oder FranG, dass sie auch interessiert wären, daher kann man hier gemeinsam etwas zusammenstellen. Interessenten bitte melden.

Als Ziel dachte ich z.B. an Venedig, um eine Zusammenkunft nach der Fahrt mit der Familie schmackhaft zu machen, aber Garda oder Schweizeralpen wären absolut interessant. 

-----

Ich biete für den Samstag eine Runde hier in Grafenberg an. Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, könnte es eine schöne Runde werden _(Bin am WE u.a. hier im Neanderthal gefahren: Gefroren ist etwas gefährlich, aber beim Matsch (wie am Samstag) macht es keinen Spaß)_. 

Bei schlechtem Wetter können wir kurzfristig umstellen, eventuell die Dhünntalsperre umfahren oder ähnlich.

VG Mikkael


----------



## Fietser (28. Februar 2005)

Auch von mir noch einen   an unsere Geburtstagsradler! 



			
				mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Apropos Alpencross: Ich möchte in den NRW-Ferien, also ab Juli bis Mitte August einen 1-wöchigen (Max 7 Etappen à max 150 HM) Alpencross hinlegen. Also, kein Renntempo oder Höhenmeterorgie zum angeben, sondern etwas gemütlicheres; eher in der "Weicheiversion"


@Mikkael: Einen Alpencross mit 150 HM am Tag? Das nenne ich dann aber eher die Rühreiversion...


----------



## juchhu (28. Februar 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen Männer, ist ja ruhig geworden hier
> .... viel zu ruhig ....
> 
> Aber Juchhu, so kommst du uns nicht davon:
> ...


 


			
				mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Also Hardy,
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


 
Danke, Danke,   

War gestern leider zu beschäftigt.  Von morgens 9:00 Uhr bis 19:00 Uhr war volles Hause, berstende Tischplatten wg. Unmengen an Essensgängen und Geschenken. 



			
				mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> @diverse
> Von SIT gibt es am Freitag-Abend in Bensberg eine Präsentation über deren Alpencross-Angebot. ich bin wahrscheinlich dabei.


 
Ich wahrscheinlich auch.  Ist ja auch nicht so weit von mir entfernt.  



			
				mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Apropos Alpencross: Ich möchte in den NRW-Ferien, also ab Juli bis Mitte August einen 1-wöchigen (Max 7 Etappen à max 150 HM) Alpencross hinlegen. Also, kein Renntempo oder Höhenmeterorgie zum angeben, sondern etwas gemütlicheres; eher in der "Weicheiversion", eventuell mit Gepäcktransport. Ich kenne u.a. von Jorge oder FranG, dass sie auch interessiert wären, daher kann man hier gemeinsam etwas zusammenstellen. Interessenten bitte melden.
> 
> Als Ziel dachte ich z.B. an Venedig, um eine Zusammenkunft nach der Fahrt mit der Familie schmackhaft zu machen, aber Garda oder Schweizeralpen wären absolut interessant.
> 
> ...


 
Also, 7 Etappen mit max. 150 hm pro Etappe, das könnte ich mit meinem derzeitigen Fitness-Stand auch schaffen (Ok,ok den größten Teil der 150 hm pro Tag müßte ich schieben )  

Ich glaube, Du meinst wohl eine 10-er Potenz mehr pro Tag. 

Aber bis zum Sommer werde ich wohl diese Anforderung (Ringwall-)meistern können. 

Also, mehr Infos. 

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (28. Februar 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Aber bis zum Sommer werde ich wohl diese Anforderung (Ringwall-)meistern können.




Jaaa juchhu, plane mal eine Rinwalltour durch die Alpen mit nicht mehr als 150Hm am Tag...


----------



## juchhu (28. Februar 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Jaaa juchhu, plane mal eine Rinwalltour durch die Alpen mit nicht mehr als 150Hm am Tag...


 
Tja, da muss ich Farbe bekennen, 


habe ich keinerlei Alpenerfahren  
habe ich keinen Plan, ob es da Ringwälle gab/gibt 
haben selbst meine bescheidenen Touren immer mehr als 150 hm pro Tour gehabt 
Diese Saison werden erstmal die Ringwälle im Bergischen erobert. Und wenn ich alle mir derzeit bekannten in den Nähe liegenden Ringwälle zu einer Streckenführung zusammengeführt habe und die Marathondistanz von 100-130 km mit 3.000 bis 4.000 hm in einer Tagestour geschafft habe, setzte ich mir für's nächste Jahr neue Ziele. Aber eben erst dann.

VG Martin

PS:

Die Planung und Durchführung eines Alpen-Ringwall-Cross überlasse ich gerne anderen.  Dafür wohne ich einfach viel zu weit entfernt vom Abenteurspielplatz.


----------



## on any sunday (28. Februar 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Apropos Side. Nicht wundern, weil wir bisher nichts geschrieben haben. Hier kommt in den nächsten Tagen ein detaillierter Bericht von @Coffee. Ich stelle dann die Bilder ins Netz. Nur kurz: Es war absolut super!
> 
> Apropos Alpencross: Ich möchte in den NRW-Ferien, also ab Juli bis Mitte August einen 1-wöchigen (Max 7 Etappen à max 150 HM) Alpencross hinlegen. Also, kein Renntempo oder Höhenmeterorgie zum angeben, sondern etwas gemütlicheres; eher in der "Weicheiversion", eventuell mit Gepäcktransport. Ich kenne u.a. von Jorge oder FranG, dass sie auch interessiert wären, daher kann man hier gemeinsam etwas zusammenstellen. Interessenten bitte melden.
> VG Mikkael



Alles gelogen, wahrscheinlich war Side dermassen öde, das sich keiner traut, was zu schreiben.  

Mikkael, du meinst doch sicherlich einen Holland Cross; da bist du auch am Ende am Meer, die Familie hats nicht weit, hast danach immer noch weiche Eier und angeben würde ich damit auch nicht. Hätte also Interesse.


----------



## Manni (28. Februar 2005)

So, Marco bin heute abend dabei.

Freitag bei SIT, das laß ich mir auch nicht entgehen. Die fahren dieses Jahr beinahe die selbe Transalp wie ich 2004. Aber Tipps für meinen Selfmade-Alpen-X im Sommer kann man ja immer gebrauchen. Und nix ist schöner, als sich schonmal in den Alpenrausch zu versetzen.

@Mikkael:
Wenn du es ruhig angehen lassen willst, mit Gepäcktransport usw kann ich dir www.bike-explorer.de empfehlen. Die haben ne Menge Transalps mit ca 10000hm in 7 - 8Tagen.

Gruß Manni


----------



## mikkael (28. Februar 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Mikkael, du meinst doch sicherlich einen Holland Cross; da bist du auch am Ende am Meer, die Familie hats nicht weit, hast danach immer noch weiche Eier und angeben würde ich damit auch nicht. Hätte also Interesse.


Was ein *Tippfehler* alles verursachen kann.. 

@Fietser, Juchhu, Michael
Keine Sorge, die *150 HM* nehme ich als "Rührei" zum Frühstück!  

Ähm, um die 10.000 HM in 7 Tagen, das wäre ok. Die Touren bei Ulp, Alpsbike usw habe ich bereits angeschaut. Es gibt jede Menge Touren in dieser Klasse, wobei ich es bevorzugen würde, doch mit SIT'lern zu fahren. Eine geniale Alternative zudem wäre es eine "self-made"-Alpencross mit unserem Onkel Sonntag, nur: ob er so etwas überhaupt mit uns Kreisliga-Bikern wagen würde?  Wahrscheinlich nicht?

Die SIT-Veranstaltung ist am Freitag um 19.00 Uhr in der Kneipe gegenüber dem Opel-Händler in Bensberg. Mehr Info wahrscheinlich im SIT-Thread, oder pimmt den Stefan. 



			
				on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Alles gelogen, wahrscheinlich war Side dermassen öde, das sich keiner traut, was zu schreiben.


 Abwarten! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## on any sunday (28. Februar 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Was ein *Tippfehler* alles verursachen kann..
> 
> Eine geniale Alternative zudem wäre es eine "self-made"-Alpencross mit unserem Onkel Sonntag, nur: ob er so etwas überhaupt mit uns Kreisliga-Bikern wagen würde?  Wahrscheinlich nicht?
> 
> VG Mikkael



Ich fühle mich gebauchpinselt.   Würde ich natürlich gerne machen, habe mich aber schon entschieden Anfang September mit den Jungs vom Team Tomburg über die Alpen zu crossen. 

Bis demnächst!

Michael


----------



## JürgenK (28. Februar 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fühle mich gebauchpinselt.   Würde ich natürlich gerne machen, habe mich aber schon entschieden Anfang September mit den Jungs vom Team Tomburg über die Alpen zu crossen.
> 
> Bis demnächst!
> 
> Michael





ufff.... und das alles ohne rot zu werden


----------



## Manni (28. Februar 2005)

Nabend,
die letzte Februar Tour ist gelaufen.
Um 17:00Uhr traffen sich drei vermummte Gestalten auf ihren Bergrädern am Opladener Bahnhof um den Winter auszutreiben.
Marco-Lev, v6bastian und meine Wenigkeit starteten von Opladen Richtung Burscheid und stürzten uns von Kaltenherrberg aus über eisige verschneite Trails ins Eifgental. Dann ging es bei mittlerweile -4°C, die Sonne war bereits verschwunden über die Altenberger Freeridestrecke zum Schöllerhof. Noch immer hatten wir nicht genug und so ging es trotz kalter Füße Richtung Dhünntalsperre, die wir jedoch nicht erreichten.
Hätt ich gewußt, dass es nurnoch 1km bis zur Staumauer war, hätte ich das euch natürlich nicht vorenthalten 
Aber nächstesmal   
Schließlich ging es zurück nach Blecher und dann in rasantem Downhill hinab nach Opladen.

36,37km bei 585hm 
Teilnehmer Marco-Lev, v6bastian und ich.

Gruß Manni


----------



## v6bastian (28. Februar 2005)

Ist gut geschrieben lieber Manni. Nur leider hat die Sache ein kleines Manko... Bitte schreib Bastian --> v6bastian. Sonst kann ich ja meine teuer verdienten und mit Blut und Schweiß erarbeiteten Punkte in unserer Feierabendstatistik wohl knicken ;o)

Ein Lob nochmal auf Dich, Du hast die Tour richtig schön knackig gemacht. Würde mich echt freuen, wenn Du nächsten Montag wieder dabei bist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## v6bastian (28. Februar 2005)

Oh, oh. Ich hab aus versehen unsere Tour gelöscht. Ich wollte einfach ne Kopie posten, hab aber irgendwie das ganze gelöscht. 

Läßt sich das ganze wieder herstellen?


----------



## Marco_Lev (1. März 2005)

v6bastian schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Lob nochmal auf Dich, Du hast die Tour richtig schön knackig gemacht. Würde mich echt freuen, wenn Du nächsten Montag wieder dabei bist.



natürlich ist er ab jetzt *jeden* montag mit von der partie. haben doch ein wöchentliches abo auf ihn abgeschlossen, aus welchem er so schnell nicht mehr rauskommt.   

gruß marco

ps: war wirklich ne spitzen route manni, hat sich also gelohnt, dich mit pm`s und anrufen zu nerven


----------



## Enrgy (1. März 2005)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> natürlich ist er ab jetzt *jeden* montag mit von der partie. haben doch ein wöchentliches abo auf ihn abgeschlossen, aus welchem er so schnell nicht mehr rauskommt.



War ein sog. "Haustürgeschäft". Davon hat man 14 Tage Rücktrittsrecht...
Jetzt muß sich Manni nur noch ein Rad mit Rücktritt besorgen, dann kanns losgehen!


----------



## v6bastian (1. März 2005)

Oh man und hatte ihn schon für nächsten Montag im Sack. Er hat ja sein Tool bei mir vergessen und habe ihn noch zurückgerufen um es ihn zurück zu geben...

So hätte er es sich am Montag abholen können, damit wäre die erste Woche schon um ... ;o)


----------



## Stefan_SIT (2. März 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> ... Es gibt jede Menge Touren in dieser Klasse, wobei ich es bevorzugen würde, doch mit SIT'lern zu fahren.  ...


Das ist natürlich immer die beste Wahl und wie's der Zufall will, haben wir da ein maßgeschneidertes Angebot in unserem Bauchladen...  . Guck' ma hier: http://www.sportsinteam.de/index.php?menu=1&content=mtb_transalp 


			
				mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> ... Die SIT-Veranstaltung ist am Freitag um 19.00 Uhr in der Kneipe gegenüber dem Opel-Händler in Bensberg. Mehr Info wahrscheinlich im SIT-Thread, oder pimmt den Stefan.
> ...


Bevor ich nun "zugepimmt" werde  ...
Wir beabsichtigen eine visualisierte PP-Präsentation mit einem allgemeinen Alpen-X-Teil und speziellen Präsentationen unserer A-X-Angebote. Hierzu könnt ihr uns dann löchern, bis der Arzt kommt ... 
Eine Anfahrtbeschreibung ist in der Ankündigung in unserem Newsbereich bei www.SportsInTeam.de oder auf der Webseite der www.Klausmann-Kneipe.de zu finden (--> Kontakt). 

Stefan


----------



## hardy_aus_k (3. März 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

eines wird mir immer klarer, in den Alpen geht es im Sommer zu wie auf der Schildergasse   

Ansonsten schwächel ich ziemlich, womit ich dann die geplante Tour am Samstag wohl absagen muss. Bei den Temparaturen und mit meinen Husten überlebe ich das am Samstag nicht aufrecht.

Ich werde also maximal eine kleine Runde hier bei mir im Flachen drehen.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (4. März 2005)

Tja, meine Opfer für die Trail-Show am Samstag haben allesamt abgesagt! 

Ein Teil der Strecke bin ich soeben gefahren, trotz Eis wäre alles eigentlich angenehm fahrbar gewesen.. Ich nehme die Tour somit aus dem LMB raus (bzw. ändere den Termin), die Strecke aber werde ich morgen doch fahren! Wer Interesse hat, soll bitte kurz pimmen!

So war's:



 

VG Mikkael


----------



## Delgado (4. März 2005)

Hallo       & friends,

werde zwecks verschärften WP-Punktesammelns ab So. zwei Wochen auf Mallorca weilen.

Schön, Dass ich dort das ein oder andere bekannte Gesicht sehen werde   

Es scheint, als ob einige Teams noch einen furiosen WP-Endspurt vorbereiten.

KGB mauert seit einigen Tagen, Teile der Melibokus-Truppe sind auf Gran Canaria, Ploughman macht Fronkraiiisch unsicher und der Rest der bösen Männer hat offensichtlich auch noch Trümpfe in der Hand   

Gruß


----------



## kitesun (4. März 2005)

@mikkael

habe abgesagt, da ich jetzt schon seit 4 Wochen - wegen Wetter und Krankheit - nicht gefahren bin, und erstmal alleiniges Aufbautraininung betreiben muß. 

Frank


----------



## Manni (4. März 2005)

Hallo,
ich schaffe es heute nicht zur Info-Veranstaltung zum Alpencross. Aber wäre toll, wenn jemand der da war berichten würde.

Außerdem eine Frage an die Locals hier   
Habe morgen früh eine Explorer Runde vor. Ich bin mal mit jemandem vor 2 Jahren eine Tour zur Claasmühle gefahren (da steht ja irgendwo ein Trabant auf nem Dach), von dort ging es eine Straße bergan, mit nem Straßengraben der mehr nach nem in ein Betonbett mit Stufen gezwungenem Bachlauf aussah. Schließlich ging von dort irgendwo ein Downhill zurück Richtung Diepental ab, und wir sind nach Unter- und Oberwitsche gefahren. 

Wo ist der Einstieg zu diesem Downhill? Den letzten Teil zwischen Ober- und Unterwitsche kenne ich, aber ich finde den Einstieg oben bei Hilgen nicht mehr   

Naja bin für Tipps dankbar, ansonsten suche ich morgen mal, damit Marco auch mal was anderes als immer nur die selbe Tour sieht    

Gruß Manni


----------



## JürgenK (4. März 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich schaffe es heute nicht zur Info-Veranstaltung zum Alpencross. Aber wäre toll, wenn jemand der da war berichten würde.
> 
> Außerdem eine Frage an die Locals hier
> ...






Halo Manni,

den Trabbi kenne ich, aber den Einstieg nicht.
Vielleicht weiß ja noch einer nicht wo der Einstieg ist.  
Viel Spaß beim Suchen.  


Bis denn mal

Jürgen


----------



## zippi (5. März 2005)

Danke nochmals für eure Geburtstagsgrüße. Zur nächsten Tour bring ich ein sixpack mit. 

Und noch einen Gruß nachträglich von mir an

Erzähl-/Erklärbär und Technikass Juchhu  

@Team
Bin zZ etwas inaktiv, weil mich die tiefen Temperaturen in Kombination mit latenter Erkältungsanfälligkeit zurückhalten.

Zudem spiele ich im Wechsel die Krankenpflege für die Familie. Aber, es kann nur besser werden.

@Hardy
Habe ich da was versäumt? Gibts schon eine neue Statistik? Wie ist das Reglement?

@Jürgen
hast Du mittlerweile die Mirage?


----------



## juchhu (5. März 2005)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Und noch einen Gruß nachträglich von mir an
> 
> ...


 
Besten Dank für den netten und schmeichelhaften Geburtstagsglückwunsch. Leider verfügte ich nicht über das nötige Insiderwissen um Deinen Geburtstag. Sollte er mit meinen Geburtstag übereinstimmen, drohe ich Dir schon jetzt zukünftig rechtzeitige Glückwünsche an.  
Also, lieber Dirk @zippi,  nachträglich.  

VG Martin

PS: Wenn ich fit wäre, stieg ich auf Langlaufski um.  Heute morgen sind schon wieder 3 cm Schnee gefallen, und es schneit weiter.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (5. März 2005)

@Zippi

Da schaust Du einfach mal hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=145519&page=4

Du selbst bist aktuell eher in einer abwartenden Position:

55. Zippi / 865 / 1 Runden  /  37 Kilometer  /  310 Höhenmeter

Aber wir Feierabendbiker entwickeln unsere Stärke erst mit dem Beginn der Sommerzeit. Mein Motto lautet deshalb: Sommerzeit ist Feierabendbikerzeit !

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Marco_Lev (5. März 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Naja bin für Tipps dankbar, ansonsten suche ich morgen mal, damit Marco auch mal was anderes als immer nur die selbe Tour sieht
> 
> Gruß Manni



sehr löblich manni, so hatte ich mir das vorgestellt, wenn wir ein abo auf dich als wöchentlichen personal-mtb-guide haben     
ich gehe mal davon aus, du wirst uns deine neu erkundeten streckenverläufe gleich am montag vorführen?!
oder kommst du jetzt schon wieder mit ausreden ala: freundin, studium, privatleben, krankheit usw    
also, gib mal ne kurze info. ansonsten versuchen wir die letzte montagsrunde nachzufahren   

gruß marco


----------



## Manni (5. März 2005)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> sehr löblich manni, so hatte ich mir das vorgestellt, wenn wir ein abo auf dich als wöchentlichen personal-mtb-guide haben
> ich gehe mal davon aus, du wirst uns deine neu erkundeten streckenverläufe gleich am montag vorführen?!
> oder kommst du jetzt schon wieder mit ausreden ala: freundin, studium, privatleben, krankheit usw
> also, gib mal ne kurze info. ansonsten versuchen wir die letzte montagsrunde nachzufahren
> ...



Habe leider noch nicht die neue Runde erkundet. Eventuell morgen früh. 
Wegen Montag weiß ich auch noch nicht obs klappt. 
Wir werden ja sehen.
Gruß Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JürgenK (5. März 2005)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> .....................
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Tach Zippi, altes Haus. Na klar hab ich eine. Hab ich bisher aber nur getestet um samstags zur Arbeit zu fahren und in Dunkeln zurück.

Bis denn


----------



## Enrgy (5. März 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Habe leider noch nicht die neue Runde erkundet. Eventuell morgen früh...




Muß es unbedingt früh morgens sein, oder würdest du auch nachmittags fahren? So ab 12 oder 13 Uhr?


----------



## Manni (5. März 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Muß es unbedingt früh morgens sein, oder würdest du auch nachmittags fahren? So ab 12 oder 13 Uhr?



Hallo Enrgy,
würde ich machen, aber ich kann micht.
Meine Freundin macht da nicht mit. 

Gruß Manni


----------



## zippi (6. März 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Enrgy,
> würde ich machen, aber ich kann micht.
> Meine Freundin macht da nicht mit.
> 
> Gruß Manni



Ist doch alles eine Frage der Taktik, Manni. Kannst Du Deine Freundin sonntags nicht mal bis Mittag beschäftigen?


----------



## hardy_aus_k (6. März 2005)

@Zippi

Ich denke, dass ist kein Problem. Er soll sie einfach bei mir vorbeischicken. Da fällt mir sicherlich schon etwas ein   

Was tut man nicht alles für seine MTB-Kollegen   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Manni (6. März 2005)

Hallo Marco,
hat heute leider mit der Erkundung nicht so ganz funktioniert. Werde es nochmal versuchen.
Für morgen bleiben wir dann besser auf bekanntem Terrain. Das heißt also ich bin dabei   
Aber nicht schon wieder nach Burscheid.   
Würde vorschlagen Richtung Diepental und dann weiter an die Wupper zu biken. 
Zurück gehts dann über Leichlingen.
Werden wieder grob geschätzt 500hm bei ca. 40km.
Sind natürlich auch alle anderen eingeladen.


Gruß Manni


----------



## Marco_Lev (6. März 2005)

oleeeee oleeeeeeeeeeeeeeee oleeeeeeeee!!! *sing*   
ja dat freut mich doch richtig, richtung burscheid kann ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht mehr sehn. zumindest das stück bis da hoch *würg*.
klasse, dann bis morgen 

gruß marco


----------



## v6bastian (6. März 2005)

Hallo Manni und Marco,

leider leider leider muss ich mich für mein morgiges Fehlen schon mal vorab entschuldigen   Ich muss mit zwei Schulkollegen ein Referat ausarbeiten und dafür sind wir morgen zur besagten Zeit in der FH-Bibliothek. Sorry, zumal wir morgen dem Anschein nach endlich mal ne neue Richtung einschlagen wollten.

@Manni:
Lass Marco nicht zu sehr schwitzen, er soll sich ja die neue Tour gut einprägen können. Zu lasch sollte es aber auch nicht sein, schließlich muss er ja fit genug sein, wenn wir ende Mai den Alpencross fahren. Weisst ja, den für Anfänger - 20Km und 20Hm  

@Marco:
Aktiviere Morgen bitte endlich mal dein fotografisches Gedächtniss   Ich will die Tour demnächst mal mit Dir/Euch nochmal fahren können.


----------



## zippi (7. März 2005)

Gestern an der Sengbach-Talsperre......







http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/6455


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni (8. März 2005)

Guten Morgen,
na da habt ihr aber schönes Wetter gehabt am Wochenende. Ich wäre besser doch mit euch gefahren, aber so habe ich heute mein Fett bekommen!   

Mit uns meinte es der März dann heute nicht so gut und es gab massig Tauwetter, Wege die im Matsch versanken und nevenden Schneematsch.
Kaum war ich aus der Einfahrt raus, war ich auch schon dreckig   
In Opladen fings dann kurz an zu Regnen, aber das schreckte uns nicht ab. Es ging also zu zweit über viele neue Wege, um Marco bloss zu verwirren, schließlich sollen die schönen Trails auch Geheimtipps bleiben    Daher war ich für den baldigen Einbruch der Nacht dankbar und natürlich den noch ca 5cm hoch liegenden Schneepapp oben in den Wupperbergen. So hatte Marco genug mit seinem Drahtesel zu kämpfen und konnte keine Brotkrumen auslegen   
Weil ich mir mit der Wegwahl schon genug erlaubt hatte, wurde dann der aufkeimende Hunger gestillt bevor es nach Leichlingen und an der Wupper entlang nach Opladen ging.

@ Marco, wir haben den Abzweig den ich gesucht habe in der Dunkelheit quasi nur um eine Einfahrt verpaßt, aber den Trail gibts dann bei besserer Witterung, war so ja auch schon genug   

Tourdaten: 46km, 609hm 
Fahrer: Marco-Lev und Manni, the guide

Gute Nacht,
Manni


----------



## Marco_Lev (10. März 2005)

sauhaufen hier!
*SPAM*


----------



## hardy_aus_k (10. März 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

ehe ich dann ganz einroste, habe ich für Samstag eine Tour ausgeschrieben. Zielgebiet sind die Quarzgruben in Buschbell und die Glessener Höhen.

Das Angebot richtet sich an alle, die in den letzten Wochen wg. des Wetters nicht auf Ihr Bike gekommen sind, und nun wieder Anschluss an die Szene finden wollen.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Enrgy (10. März 2005)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> sauhaufen hier!
> *SPAM*




Eeeyyy, ma langsam!   

Kaum fährt der Herr mal ein paar Weichei-Nightrides  ab 17 Uhr, bei denen man nicht mal ne Lampe braucht, weil es inzwischen bis 18.45 hell ist, schon wird er übermütig und meint, hier rumpupen zu können!

So nicht, mein Lieber, SO NICHT!!!


----------



## kitesun (10. März 2005)

@hardy

diese Idee hatte ich auch. 

Dann trage ich mich mal ein, damit wir auch wirklich alle Trails mitnehmen können.

Die Verbindung zwischen den zwei Gebieten bin ich letzte Woche gefahren. Nicht so toll, aber das beste was man machen kann.

Frank

P.S. Im Regen fahre ich natürlich nicht mit


----------



## Manni (10. März 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Eeeyyy, ma langsam!
> 
> Kaum fährt der Herr mal ein paar Weichei-Nightrides  ab 17 Uhr, bei denen man nicht mal ne Lampe braucht, weil es inzwischen bis 18.45 hell ist, schon wird er übermütig und meint, hier rumpupen zu können!
> 
> So nicht, mein Lieber, SO NICHT!!!



Nu schließ mal nicht von dir auf andere!   
Unsere nightrides dauern immer genau so lange, bis dann auch der letzte Akku leer ist, also vor 21:00 Uhr, ist keiner zu hause.
Und zusätzlich um es ein wenig interessant zu machen fahren wir nur bei schlechtem Wetter    naß, dreckig und durchgefroren.

Allerdings wird Marco wirklich was vorlaut, müssen wir das nächste Mal doch 1000hm machen   

Gruß Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marco_Lev (10. März 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Eeeyyy, ma langsam!
> 
> Kaum fährt der Herr mal ein paar Weichei-Nightrides  ab 17 Uhr, bei denen man nicht mal ne Lampe braucht, weil es inzwischen bis 18.45 hell ist, schon wird er übermütig und meint, hier rumpupen zu können!
> 
> So nicht, mein Lieber, SO NICHT!!!



lol, na mein lieber enrgy, mit speck fängt man mäuse, und irgendwie mußte ich euch doch mal animieren, etwas zu schreiben, von alleine kommst du ja nicht aus dem quark und spamst lieber bei den TT`ler rum     
hoffe bis zur nächsten tour hast du das alles wieder vergessen   



			
				Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Nu schließ mal nicht von dir auf andere!
> Unsere nightrides dauern immer genau so lange, bis dann auch der letzte Akku leer ist, also vor 21:00 Uhr, ist keiner zu hause.
> Und zusätzlich um es ein wenig interessant zu machen fahren wir nur bei schlechtem Wetter    naß, dreckig und durchgefroren.
> 
> ...



ja wenn du dir das wirklich antuen möchtest manni, ich kann laut heulen, glaubs mir   
ach ja, wie siehts eigentlich mit morgen aus? wolltest doch heute bescheit sagen...los, los, nicht schwächeln, ja? *gg*

gruß marco


----------



## hardy_aus_k (12. März 2005)

@Kitesun

Wenn ich mal aus dem Fenster schaue, sieht es gar nicht so schlecht aus. Das scheint ja doch noch etwas zu werden heute   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## kitesun (12. März 2005)

@hardy

abwarten, der Wind vertreibt immer die Wolken, deshalb regnet es nicht.

Wie gesagt, wenn es nicht regnet, komme ich

Frank


----------



## Marco_Lev (12. März 2005)

hallo freunde der feierabendrunde!
habe für montag den 14.3. um 17uhr eine tour ausgeschrieben.
treffpunkt ist der bahnhof in opladen. geplant sind ca 40km und 500hm.
falls interesse besteht, bitte hier eintragen.
enrgy, altes ross, wäre das nichts für dich?! oder ist dir das zu schwer?!    

gruß marco


----------



## zippi (12. März 2005)

@Marco
Uhrzeiten von 17.00 sind nur von Frühschichtlern, Schülern, Studenten, oder Arbeitslosen zu schaffen  .
Also macht einen Nightride draus, der seinem namen Ehre macht: von 20.00 - 22.00 Uhr!

Außerdem:
Jungens, ab Mittwoch kommt der
Frühling!

Und der Winter soll erst zum Winter (  :kotz:   ) wiederkommen! Jippie!!!!!!!!!

Deshalb lohnt sich ne Matschfahrt am Montag eh nicht!


----------



## kitesun (12. März 2005)

war heute alleine mit Hardy im Kölner Westen unterwegs. Zusammengekommen sind 33 Kilometer bei 500 Höhenmeter, aber ich fühle ich mich so, als wären es 2000 Meter gewesen. Hardy hat am Ende immmer schön auf mich gewartet.

Bin immer noch am saubermachen; so eine Schlammpackung habe ich noch nie gehabt, und der Schneeregen und der eisige Wind zwischendurch, wunderbar.

Wann wird es endlich wieder Sommer...

Frank


----------



## Marco_Lev (12. März 2005)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> @Marco
> Uhrzeiten von 17.00 sind nur von Frühschichtlern, Schülern, Studenten, oder Arbeitslosen zu schaffen  .
> Also macht einen Nightride draus, der seinem namen Ehre macht: von 20.00 - 22.00 Uhr!
> 
> ...




hallo zippi. 
bin schichtarbeiter, sonntag fängt bei mir die nachtschicht an (22:30 uhr).
deswegen muß ich zeitig losfahren, um nicht zu spät zur arbeit zu kommen 
werde in zukunft mal darüber nachdenken, etwas später zu starten, soweit ich keine nachtschicht habe.
aber du mußt auch bedenken, 40km (+10km an-und abfahrt) bei meinem schnitt dauern in etwa so lange, wie bei anderen eine tagestour   

@hardy um wieviel uhr hast du deine touren im sommer immer ausgeschrieben?

gruß marco


----------



## hardy_aus_k (12. März 2005)

@Kitesun

Auch ich habe mich schon einmal besser gefühlt. Wie ich schon unterwegs gesagt habe, denke ich, dass uns die vielen kleinen Anstiege in Buschbell die Kraft geraubt haben. Hinzu kam sicherlich noch der weiche Boden und das schlechte Wetter. Fakt ist jedenfalls, dass meine Beine auch in die Horizontale wollen.

Wie auch immer, es hat Spaß gemacht und es ist ein gutes Gefühl mal wieder auf dem Bike gesessen zu haben. In Buschbell habe einige neue Singletrails kennengelernt, die das Gebiet noch interessanter machen. Es war dann ein gelungener Nachmittag   

@Marco_Lev

Die Diskussionen mit der richtigen Anfangszeit für die Feierabendrunden haben schon vor der Erfindung der Gabelfederung angefangen   

Die klassische Anfangszeit ist jedoch wohl 18.30 Uhr. Zumindestens hat es bei der Anfangszeit die wenigsten Proteste gegeben.

Für die kommende Saison werde ich meine Touren auf jeden Fall zu unterschiedlichen Zeitpunkten starten. Dadurch dass viele von uns nun Beleuchtung haben, sollte auch eine spätere Startzeit möglich sein. 

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## on any sunday (12. März 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Kitesun
> 
> Auch ich habe mich schon einmal besser gefühlt. Wie ich schon unterwegs gesagt habe, denke ich, dass uns die vielen kleinen Anstiege in Buschbell die Kraft geraubt haben. Hinzu kam sicherlich noch der weiche Boden und das schlechte Wetter. Fakt ist jedenfalls, dass meine Beine auch in die Horizontale wollen.
> 
> Wie auch immer, es hat Spaß gemacht und es ist ein gutes Gefühl mal wieder auf dem Bike gesessen zu haben. In Buschbell habe einige neue Singletrails kennengelernt, die das Gebiet noch interessanter machen. Es war dann ein gelungener Nachmittag



Durch relative Flachland bei dem Wetter, Respekt  Ich möchte mich outen. Obwohl ich klugerweise dem hölzernen Bernd schon abgesagt hatte, bin ich dummer Weise doch ins Bergische gefahren. Outing Nr. 1 Ich hatte ein Schutzblech am Rad, Outing Nr.: 2 Nicht nur meine Beine möchte in die Horizontale. Bis zur Sengbachtalsperre war das Wetter relativ gut, danach gabs Hagel und Schnee und an der letzten Steigung habe ich meine Beine gespürt. Hey, wenn ich bei dem Sport leiden muß , höre ich auf.   Schei$% Extremcouching. Schei%% Winter!

Hardy, kennst du zufällig die Nummer von einer Masseuse, die Hausbesuche macht?  

leidend und frustriert

Mikele


----------



## hardy_aus_k (12. März 2005)

@On Any Sunday

Ich würde in der Not immer teilen. Leider gibt mein Adressbuch zur Zeit nichts her, was die Fähigkeiten und die Qualitäten hat, uns zu massieren   

Naja, wahrscheinlich würde ich das mit den Fähigkeiten und Qualitäten noch hinbekommen, aber ich gehe davon aus, dass keine der entsprechenden Personen in der Zielgruppe den Willen hat, uns zu massieren     

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zippi (13. März 2005)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> hallo zippi.
> bin schichtarbeiter, sonntag fängt bei mir die nachtschicht an (22:30 uhr).
> deswegen muß ich zeitig losfahren, um nicht zu spät zur arbeit zu kommen
> werde in zukunft mal darüber nachdenken, etwas später zu starten, soweit ich keine nachtschicht habe.
> ...



Da passen wir doch gut zusammen! Ich brech' momentan auch noch leicht zusammen. Fahren mer halt bis 0.00  

Im Sommer haben wir die Touren ab 18.30 ja auch nach dem Sonnenuntergang ausgerichtet. Da kam man ja immer noch im Hellen ins Ziel. Da jetzt ja alle ne Lampe haben, könnt's dieses Jahr theoretisch auch ein späterer Starttermin sein. Für mich ist 18.30 meist auch noch Hetzerei.


----------



## Enrgy (13. März 2005)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> ... Für mich ist 18.30 meist auch noch Hetzerei.



@ marco_lev
Bei mir isses noch extremer, ich muß bis 18 Uhr arbeiten, dann bin ich frühestens 18.40 zuhause. Danach umziehen, Rad ausm Keller holen, zum Treffpunkt fahren etc. - Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: vor 19.30 ist bei mir nicht viel zu machen. Es sei denn, ich packe alle Klamotten incl. Bike am Vorabend ins Auto und fahre direkt von der Arbeit aus zum Startplatz. Wäre dann aber sicher auch kaum vor 19Uhr zu schaffen.

Also, ich plädiere für Einführung der Ultra-Sommerzeit: die Uhren werden soweit vorgestellt, daß es immer erst frühestens 23Uhr dunkel wird...


----------



## Marco_Lev (13. März 2005)

das sind ja wirklich blöde arbeitszeiten.
auf frühschicht habe ich schon um 14:25uhr frei, von daher bin ich recht flexibel was die startzeit angeht.
für diesen montag (nachtschicht) belasse ich die startzeit nochmal bei 17 uhr, vielleicht findet sich ja doch noch ein mitfahrer.

gruß marco

ps: wie handhaben es eigentlich die anderen schichtarbeiter? oder haben wir keine unter uns?


----------



## Papa Black-Jack (13. März 2005)

Hi,
ja mich gibt´s noch hab mich leider in den letzen wochen etwas sehr rar machen müssen. Aber nun steht der laden. Falls jemand von euch samstag eine flachetappe auf der b9 nach neuss machen möchte, ab 11 uhr feiere ich meine eröffnung und würde mich über jeden besuch freuen. Es gibt einen kleinen brunch und falls ihr ein domizil für euren workshop sucht stehe ich auch gerne zur verfügung.
Gruß arno der demnächst hoffentlich auch mal wieder zeit findet um wieder mit zu fahren.

Stop die adr. wäre natürlich auch wichtig Arno´s Bikestore Kölnerstr.444 (B9) 41468 Neuss


----------



## MTB-Kao (14. März 2005)

ja auch mich gibt es noch, hatte in den letzten wochen ebenfalls etwas wenig zeit und außerdem magenprobleme  werde nun aber auch wieder auf's bike steigen. außerdem habe ich eine tour ausgeschrieben, wenn es auch noch etwas hin ist: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=198

so long
lars


----------



## Marco_Lev (14. März 2005)

hallo lars,

bei deinen ausschreibungen irritieren mich immer wieder so angaben wie "ich biete eine lockere tour an", und zudem die worte wie 1000hm und geschwindigkeit "mittel".
jetzt mal spass bei seite, aber das ist doch keine lockere tour?! solch süße worte hätten mich bald verleitet, mich dummerweise einzutragen   
und wie sieht bei dir dann eigentliche eine mittlere, statt einer lockeren runde aus? reizen würde es mich ja schon, muß aber vorher mal mit meinem personal trainer manni drüber besprechen, der wird mich schon wieder auf den boden der tatsachen zurück holen.    

gruß marco


----------



## Enrgy (14. März 2005)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> hallo lars,
> 
> bei deinen ausschreibungen irritieren mich immer wieder so angaben wie "ich biete eine lockere tour an", und zudem die worte wie 1000hm und geschwindigkeit "mittel".
> jetzt mal spass bei seite, aber das ist doch keine lockere tour?! solch süße worte hätten mich bald verleitet, mich dummerweise einzutragen
> ...





Wie hat mal einer hier sinngemäß geschrieben: 
Touren unter 50km = "Sprintrunde"
Touren 50 - 90km = "mittlere Runde"
Touren über 90km = "lange Runde" 

 

jedem das Seine, und mir meine Ruhe sag ich da nur...

PS: Du brauchst nun diese Woche nicht versuchen, eine Tour extra später für uns "Langarbeiter" reinzustellen. Ich fahre Samstag erstmal ne Woche in Urlaub und werde vorher wahrscheinlich sowieso nicht mehr fahren. 
Nach Ostern ist ja bald Sommerzeit, dann isses schon wieder bis 21Uhr hell!!


----------



## hardy_aus_k (14. März 2005)

@Marco_Lev, Enrgy

Solange es genug Mountainbiker in unserer Region gibt, die die ausgeschriebenen Touren mitfahren, schadet es doch nicht, wenn wir unterschiedliche Startzeiten haben.

Wenn ich mir das letzte anschaue und wenn ich mir die Entwicklung des Mountainbikesports anschaue, sollte es in der kommenden Saison kein Problem sein, wenn wir Touren zu unterschiedlichen Zeitpunkten anbieten

@Enrgy

Bei was für einen Ausbeuter arbeitest Du eigentlich. Das hört sich schauderlich an. Aber dann wird er auch zu den Leuten gehören, die sich nachts nicht mehr auf die Strasse trauen   

Aber tröste Dich, bei mir sieht es aktuell nicht besser aus. Die haben mich richtig ans Arbeiten bekommen. Ich kann froh sein, wenn ich meinen Urlaub überhaupt bekomme.

@Papa Black-Jack

Ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg mit Deinem Fahrradladen. Am Samstag wird es aber leider nicht klappen, da ich mit dem Mountainbike unterwegs bin. Aber ich denke, dass ich in den nächsten Wochen mal vorbeischauen werde.

@All

Ich werde die für Samstag eingestellte Tour wieder herausnehmen und mich den Tomburgern anschliessen. Letztlich muss ich mich stellen, auch wenn es wahrscheinlich bitter werden wird.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-Kao (14. März 2005)

@marco
diese diskussion hatten wir schonmal  mittel bedeutet bei mir einen schnitt von 14-18km/h. was für mich mittel und für dich schwer ist lachen andere wie delgado oder vertxto drüber  locker heißt einfach nur das nicht gerast wird  zur not frage manni ob du mithälst, wir sind schon häufiger zusammen gefahren.

@hardy
vielleicht stelle ich mich mit an. habe mein we aber noch nicht geplant.


grüßle
lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (14. März 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Enrgy
> 
> Bei was für einen Ausbeuter arbeitest Du eigentlich. Das hört sich schauderlich an. Aber dann wird er auch zu den Leuten gehören, die sich nachts nicht mehr auf die Strasse trauen



Wie sagte schon Altkanzler Kohl: Ich sak nikks...





			
				hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> ...mich den Tomburgern anschliessen. Letztlich muss ich mich stellen, auch wenn es wahrscheinlich bitter werden wird.



Jaja, jetzt wo Uwe die Tour mit diversen Notausstiegen entschärft hat...


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (14. März 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Wie hat mal einer hier sinngemäß geschrieben:
> Touren unter 50km = "Sprintrunde"
> Touren 50 - 90km = "mittlere Runde"
> Touren über 90km = "lange Runde"
> ...


Hallo enrgy,
bitte nicht alles durcheinander bringen:
1. war das nicht in diesem thread, sondern hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=1693734#post1693734
2. Du hast die kurzen Touren vergessen.
3. Touren über 100 km sind die langen (=Marathon-)Touren.
Grüße 
Bernd


----------



## hardy_aus_k (14. März 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

nach der Bergschwäche kommt nun auch noch eine Kalenderschwäche dazu. Ich war davon ausgegangen, dass der 20. der kommende Samstag ist. Sonntag kann ich wg. anderer Verpflichtungen nicht mitfahren.

Ich werde deshalb für Samstag, den 19.03., eine Tour einstellen.

Es treibt mir Tränen in die Augen, dass wohl unsere 30-Kilometer-Feierabendrunden keine Existenzberechtigung haben oder dass sie dann wohl in die Kindergartenkategorie fallen.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Marco_Lev (14. März 2005)

MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> @marco
> diese diskussion hatten wir schonmal  mittel bedeutet bei mir einen schnitt von 14-18km/h. was für mich mittel und für dich schwer ist lachen andere wie delgado oder vertxto drüber  locker heißt einfach nur das nicht gerast wird  zur not frage manni ob du mithälst, wir sind schon häufiger zusammen gefahren.
> 
> 
> ...



hallo lars,
ja der manni hat mir auch schon mal von euren touren berichtet. wenn ichs mir recht überlege, verzichte ich vorerst dankend   



			
				hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> 
> Es treibt mir Tränen in die Augen, dass wohl unsere 30-Kilometer-Feierabendrunden keine Existenzberechtigung haben oder dass sie dann wohl in die Kindergartenkategorie fallen.
> ...



keine sorge hardy,
ich halte die lanze aufrecht 
bin heute alleine gefahren, da sich keiner gefunden hat, der mitfahren wollte.
aber wer weiß, vielleicht sieht das am mittwoch ja schon ein wenig anders aus?!
für alle interessierten, bitte hier eintragen.
die wege sind übrigens wieder sehr gut fahrbar, vor exakt einer woche sah das noch ganz anders aus.

gruß marco


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (14. März 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> ...
> Es treibt mir Tränen in die Augen, dass wohl unsere 30-Kilometer-Feierabendrunden keine Existenzberechtigung haben oder dass sie dann wohl in die Kindergartenkategorie fallen.
> ...


Hallo Hardy,

es war nie meine Absicht, irgendjemanden zu beleidigen. Nicht umsonst habe ich meine Definition ja auch ncht in diesen Thread reingeschrieben. Und wie Du siehst, mache ich auch "Sprintdistanzen"  .

Wie enrgy schreibt: jedem das seine.
Grüße
bend


----------



## hardy_aus_k (14. März 2005)

@Bernd_aus_Holz

Es wären Tränen der Frustrationen und nicht Tränen der Wut     

Wenn ich an letztes Jahr zurückdenke, wäre es bei einer Sprintrunde über 50 KM im Bergischen, für einige zu einer Sprintrunde in die Kiste gekommen   Die MTB-Welt fängt eben im Bereich von 20-25 Kilometern bei 200-300 Höhenmeter an.  Das ist für viele eine erste Hürde.

Meine Welt hört z.B. bei 60 Kilometer und 1500 Höhenmeter auf. Wenn es mal mehr wird, mache ich das nur, weil ich die Touren von *On Any Sunday * schätze oder mich den *Tomburgern* stelle. Das geschieht aber nur unter allergrößten Protest.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zippi (15. März 2005)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> hallo lars,
> für alle interessierten, bitte hier eintragen.
> die wege sind übrigens wieder sehr gut fahrbar, vor exakt einer woche sah das noch ganz anders aus.
> 
> gruß marco



Schon wieder 17.00?
Du lernst es nicht! Ich habe mir daher erlaubt, für 20.00 einen Nightride einzutragen.Du willst es doch auch!!!

Kannst dich ja dann noch anschließen


----------



## Marco_Lev (15. März 2005)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Schon wieder 17.00?
> Du lernst es nicht! Ich habe mir daher erlaubt, für 20.00 einen Nightride einzutragen.Du willst es doch auch!!!
> 
> Kannst dich ja dann noch anschließen



hallo zippi,

würde mich schrecklich gerne anschliessen, oder auch meinen termin später eintragen. aber weiter oben habe ich ja schon erklärt, daß ich diese woche nachtschicht habe. deswegen kann ich leider nicht später starten.
für nächsten montag ist ne runde mit manni geplant, vielleicht können wir die uhrzeit ja so legen, daß wir mal auf einen nenner kommen 

gruß marco


----------



## MTB-Kao (15. März 2005)

@marco
hey, bis zum 2.4. sind noch über zwei wochen zeit zum trainiern   

@hardy
habe mich mal für samstag eingetragen. ist doch eine schöne tour um mich nach einem monat abstinenz wieder etwas einzurollen.


----------



## zippi (15. März 2005)

Klicke auf das Bild für ein größeres Foto


----------



## Handlampe (15. März 2005)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Klicke auf das Bild für ein größeres Foto



Cooler Trick.....den muss ich mir merken


----------



## juchhu (16. März 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Cooler Trick.....den muss ich mir merken


 
S E X   sells.   

VG Martin


----------



## Enrgy (16. März 2005)

Kommt die denn heut abend auch mit? Oder bleiben wir gleich am Friedhofsparkplatz...?

Aber, so wie ich das sehe, werden sich Unbekannter Nr.1 und Unbekannter Nr.2 wieder alleine vergnügen dürfen 


Update: 
Wir sind doch nicht alleine, die "sonntägliche" Prominenz hat auf den Köder angebissen...


Ob man schon in kurzer Hose fahren kann??


----------



## Marco_Lev (16. März 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Ob man schon in kurzer Hose fahren kann??



klar kann man, aber man wird bestimmt bitterlich frieren   
vor allem wenn man erst um 20 uhr startet


----------



## MTB-Kao (16. März 2005)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> klar kann man, aber man wird bestimmt bitterlich frieren



WEICHEI     es ist eindeutig kurzehosenwetter!!!


----------



## Pepin (16. März 2005)

... genau 

wenn es bis morgen so bleibt werde ich morgen auch meine erste kurzhosentour starten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marco_Lev (16. März 2005)

ok, wenn ihr euch da sooo sicher seid?!
na dann werde ich es gleich auch mal antesten, und wehe ich frier mir den arsch ab!!!   
aber ein jäckchen nehm ich dennoch mal lieber im rucksack mit.
falls ich friere liegst bestimmt an der geschwindigkeit. nein, nicht am hohen fahrtwind, sondern eher...ach lassen wir das   

gruß marco


----------



## mikkael (16. März 2005)

Bin auch wieder da, aus Touristiker Mekka ITB-Berlin. Ganz schön hügelig da, Ku'damm hoch, Messedamm runter! 

@Hardy
Am Wochenende kann ich leider nicht mit, weil ich endlich die Geschichte mit dem verdammten Bunny-Hop nachgehen werde, bei einem 2-Tägigen-Technik-Kurs von *Bikeride* in Witten. 

Wenn ich es überlebe, werde ich ab Montag etwas mehr für unser Team punkten, und zwar 10 Tage lang auf den geilen Trails von *Snowdonia, Nordwest-Wales!* 

Wales? Ahm, nicht ganz Gardasee, aber ähnlich, und oft nass! (so.., oder so)  

Danke für die CD! 

- - - - - - 

@Ruhrgebiet-Cross - April 2005
Nach all der o.g. Unverschämtheit, plane ich für ein passendes Wochenende im April, die *Ruhrgebiet-Grand-Tour* aus der aktuellen Ausgabe von Mountain-Bike (von Duisburg nach Dortmund in 2 Tagesetappen, mit 1 x Übernachtung in Witten o.ä., 110 Km/2500 HM) anzubieten. 

Wer Interesse hat, soll sich bitte bei mir melden, zwecks Termin und Hotelaufenthalt. Bei mir passen die Termine 9.-10. oder 23.-24. April. Das WE am 16.04. geht nicht, da es auf der genannten Strecke das Ruhrmaraton gibt.

VG Mikkael


----------



## Marco_Lev (16. März 2005)

was für ein prächtiges wetterchen war das doch heute   
war im sommer-outfit unterwegs, alles andere hätte mich auch arg geärgert, ihr hattet also recht   

heutige tourdaten: 30km & 320hm.
teilnehmer: Zachi, TomCanyon, Bernd aus Holz, Marco_lev

es ging von opladen aus über die wupper, richtung diepentalsperre und schliesslich über strasse hoch nach burscheid, wo wir den einstieg zum trail nach opladen zurück gefahren sind.

bis zur nächsten tour,
gruß marco


----------



## MTB-Kao (16. März 2005)

@marco
du musst halt nur auf uns hören   

@all
ich habe freitag frei und werde eine kleine runde durchs bergische drehen. wer lust & zeit hat: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=433


----------



## Enrgy (16. März 2005)

Mann war das eben ein Schock - ich komme um kurz vor 8 ausm Keller, und es ist draußen WÄRMER als drinnen!!

Natürlich zu dick angezogen mit nur einem Shirt und dünner Windjacke.

Die ganze Tour von 20 -22Uhr fand jenseits der 15Grad-Marke statt - unglaublich!   
Selbst die noch vor kurzem schneebedeckten Trails zwischen Wipperaue und Glüder waren nicht mal mehr schlammig, sondern nur noch weich, Kotflügel also umsonst drangelassen.

Dabei waren zippi als Guide und Initiator, on any sunday und mikkael.

Näheres zur Tour gibts dann von zippi, evtl. auch ein paar Bildchen (ohne Dame  )

Gute Nacht, ich träum schonmal vom Sommer!


----------



## Marco_Lev (17. März 2005)

hallo liebe feierabendbiker,

falls jemand von euch am sonntag noch nichts geplant hat, und ne gemütliche runde drehen möchte, könnte ich euch das hier anbieten.
die tour besteht im prinzip aus meinen beiden hausrunden   die beiden runden kann man einfach prima verbinden wie ich denke, und der asphaltanteil bleibt auch sehr gering.

gruß marco

ps: zachi und tomcanyon, haut am samstag nicht zu heftig auf den putz, und tragt euch mal lieber ein


----------



## zippi (17. März 2005)

Gestern Abend um 22.20 habe ich mein Fahrrad in der Garage geparkt. Voll zufrieden, noch im Rausch des Nightrides, den ich mit drei weiteren wackeren Gefährten bei überaus angenehmen Frühlingstemperaturen teilen durfte, konnte ich mich endlich - und auch noch die ganze Nacht - meinen Wadenkrämpfen hingeben.

Pünktlich um 20.00 trafen sich on any sunday, Mikkael, enrgy und ich, der Guide, am verabredeten Treffpunkt. Von dort gingen wir eine scharfe Tour an, die mit diesem Trailanteil bislang nur bei Tageslicht gefahren wurde. Dies entschied ich so, da der böse Mann sich angemeldet hatte   und ich der Meinung war, dass man den nicht langweilen darf. Ich hoffe, er ist auf seine Kosten gekommen. Jedenfalls ging es hinter der Wipperaue die nächste Möglichkeit bergauf (zum Trecker - es gibt da ja nur einen), und über Singletrails nach Solingen zur BMX-Bahn (es gibt da ja nur eine) und von dort wieder heimwärts.

Die Stimmung war gut! Bei den Temperaturen! Obwohl Volker über den Tourenvorschlag gemuffelt hatte, ließ ich mich nicht beirren, und Volker setzte zum Schluß dann sogar eine Abfahrt drauf. Im Alter kommt man eben langsamer in Fahrt. Zwischendurch ließ Mikkael es sich nicht nehmen, noch eine akrobatische Einlage unter Zuhilfenahme eines Baums auf einer Abfahrt zum Besten zu geben (Ich hoffe, das Knie ist heute Morgen wieder OK). Wovon Volker jedoch im Geschwindigkeitsrausch nichts mitbekam. Der böse Mann hingegen konnte neben seiner bekannten Leistungsbereitschaft (er trainiert ja jetzt für eine Wüstendurchquerung unter verschärften Bedingungen und nimmt keine Getränke mehr mit) auch mit einer zuverlässigen Antriebseinheit seines Hartteils durchaus überzeugen. Viel Spaß bei der Ersatzteilsuche!

Um 22.00 waren wir dann wieder am Treffpunkt und hatten ca. 30 km und ca. 400 hm hinter uns.

This got to be a night to remember!

Volker, könntest Du die genauen Statistikdaten angeben?


----------



## Enrgy (17. März 2005)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Volker, könntest Du die genauen Statistikdaten
> angeben?



Ay'e Captain!

30km / 2h / 15,6 AVS / 52 Km/h Max / 420HM / 15°C AV-Temp (!!)


Schöner "Zwischenfall" gestern so gegen 21.07Uhr : 
4 helle, zuckende Lichter und dunkle Gestalten auf komischen Geräten kommen aus dem Wald, Family hinterm Wohnzimmerfenster kommt ganz aufgeregt gelaufen und schaut, was denn da draußen los ist....
MAMMAAAAA; DIE UFOS SIND GELANDÄÄÄÄT!!!


----------



## hardy_aus_k (17. März 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

die Planung für Samstag ist dann auch abgeschlossen.

Wir werden zunächst im östlichen Königsforst einige Trails mitnehmen, um dann im Anschluss uns am Lüderich die Zähne auszubeissen. Danach geht es zurück zum Ausgangspunkt. Dort würde dann auch die Möglichkeit bestehen, nach ca. 20 Kilometer und 400-500 Höhenmeter, die Runde zu beenden.

Da die meisten von uns jedoch noch nicht ausgelastet sein werden, geht es dann in die Hardt. Dort drehen wir eine traillastige Runde. Ich denke, dass da nochmal ca. 15 Kilometer und weitere 300-400 Höhenmeter zusammenkommen werden.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kitesun (17. März 2005)

@hardy

also ungefähr so wie wir schon einmal gefahren sind, nur andersrum ?

Aber ich kann am Samstag eh nicht

Frank


----------



## Manni (17. März 2005)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> hallo liebe feierabendbiker,
> 
> falls jemand von euch am sonntag noch nichts geplant hat, und ne gemütliche runde drehen möchte, könnte ich euch das hier anbieten.
> die tour besteht im prinzip aus meinen beiden hausrunden   die beiden runden kann man einfach prima verbinden wie ich denke, und der asphaltanteil bleibt auch sehr gering.
> ...



So, 
endllich sind auch die Klausuren vorbei. Nu kann wieder geradelt werden.
Die Ruhrgebietsrunde klingt interessant. Aber ob ich da gleich ein ganzes Wochenende Zeit habe ist die Frage. Werde morgen mal im Kalender planen. Schließlich geht es Pfingsten in die Vogesen und nen Technikcamp muß auch noch sein.

@Mikkael: Berichte mal von deinem Fahrtechnik camp, welchen Kurs du machst und wie es war. Habe sowas im Sommer auch mal vor.

@Marco: Und was ist mit Montag, nicht das du da dann Schlapp machst 


Gruß Manni


----------



## Marco_Lev (17. März 2005)

tia manni, 
so ein gedanke kam mir auch schon in den sinn. aber glücklicherweise habe ich frei, also kann ich mich montags ausruhen und mich mental auf die tour mit dir vorbeireiten   
hast du denn schon ne strecke geplant? ja? und warum steht noch nichts im LMB? typisch student, immer alles in letzter minute erledigen   

gruß marco


----------



## zippi (17. März 2005)

@hardy
Wieso 12.00? Dann gibt's doch Mittagessen.


----------



## MTB-Kao (19. März 2005)

@hardy
musste mich leider kurzfristig wieder austragen. schade, hätte gerne mal ein neues gebiet kennengelernt. aber das jahr ist ja noch lang   


ich bin dann gestern alleine losgefahren und auf den ersten 10km fast nur trails gefahren, wovon 80% davon für mich neu waren. eine explorertour also sozusagen  auch wenn die ein oder andere sackgasse dabei war hat es sich gelohnt mal rechts und links der bekannten strecken zu schauen. danach habe ich dann noch eine kurze temporunde zur staumauer gemacht um den schnitt von unter 9km/h etwas zu heben


----------



## juchhu (19. März 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> die Planung für Samstag ist dann auch abgeschlossen.
> 
> ...


 
Tach zusammen,

habe gestern mit Hund eine kleine Rekonvaleszenzrunde in dem Gebiet gedreht.
Gestern waren die Trails trotz der Schnee- und Wassermengen der letzten Woche weitesgehend durch das schöne und warme Wetter abgetrocknet.
Einige Stellen waren zwar noch etwas weich aber nicht matschig. 

Leider hat in der Nacht der angekündigte Nieselregen eingesetzt und hält bis jetzt an. Alles grau in grau und diesig. 

Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie es im Wald aussieht, da mein Hund noch pennt und keine Anstalten macht, sich zu rühren. 

Also, nur die harten Hardys fahren in die Hardt.  

Viel Spass

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (19. März 2005)

@MTB-Kao

Da sich sonst keiner angemeldet hat, werde ich dann wohl auch auf Explorertour gehen.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## mikkael (19. März 2005)

@WP
die WP-Einträge vom gestern sind irgendwie durch die Hardwareumstellung verschwunden. Also kurz abchecken!

VG Mikkael


----------



## juchhu (19. März 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @MTB-Kao
> 
> Da sich sonst keiner angemeldet hat, werde ich dann wohl auch auf Explorertour gehen.
> 
> ...


 
Falls es in Richtung Hardt gehen sollte, nimm eine Motorsäge mit. Der einen oder andere Trail kann noch etwas Trailpflege gebrauchen.  

VG Martin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (19. März 2005)

@Mikkael

Ich war heute Morgen auch verwundert, als ich schon wieder keinen vernünftigen Abstand zu Platz 50 hatte   

@Juchhu

Die professionelle Trailpflege kann nur von einem Meister gemacht werden. Da ich dann noch Geselle bin, musst Du dann wohl selber Hand anlegen   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## juchhu (19. März 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> @Juchhu
> 
> ...


 
Nun, selber Hand angelegt habe ich schon so oft, dass sie nun ganz müde ist. 

Aber, Recht so mit der Einstellung: "Hannemann geh Du voran, hast die dicksten Stiefel an!". Man macht sich selbst die Finger nicht schmutzig, und durch grundsätzliches Solidarisieren stärkt man den Gemeinschaftssinn.(Wichtigste professionelle Einstellung eines Politikers auch Heide-Mörder genannt )

Wäre allerdings sehr gespannt, wenn der 'Meister' mal öffentlich zur Hardter Trailpflege aufrufen würde, wieviele der tapferen Gesellen erscheinen würden.

VG Martin


----------



## Enrgy (19. März 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre allerdings sehr gespannt, wenn der 'Meister' mal öffentlich zur Hardter Trailpflege aufrufen würde, wieviele der tapferen Gesellen erscheinen würden.
> 
> VG Martin



Mikkael hat ne Motorsäge, das eröffnet ganz neue Perspektiven...  

So, ich melde mich mal für ne Woche zum Sonnentanken ab. Kann also höchstens "alternativ" punkten, mal sehen, was der Pool so hergibt.

Gruß Volker


----------



## juchhu (19. März 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Mikkael hat ne Motorsäge, das eröffnet ganz neue Perspektiven...


 
Nun Perspektiven eröffnen auch ständig unsere gewählten Volksvertreter. Nun mit dem Anpacken haperts halt ein bisschen.

Motorsäge kann ich auch besorgen (allerdings nur eine kleine mit 25-er Schwert). Anpacken ist das Entscheidende. Zumal ich mit so einem Ding niemals alleine auf Trailpflege gehen würde.



			
				Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> So, ich melde mich mal für ne Woche zum Sonnentanken ab. Kann also höchstens "alternativ" punkten, mal sehen, was der Pool so hergibt.
> 
> Gruß Volker


 
Viel Spass und Sonne, auf das der Akku voll wird. (Achte auf den Memoryeffekt. )

VG Martin


----------



## Zachi (19. März 2005)

@Marco_Lev

ich habe am Freitag nach der Arbeit die Verbindung mit dem wenigsten Straßenanteil zwischen Diepental und dem Wiembachtal gefunden. Also beim nächsten mal müssen wir dann nicht mehr durch Burscheid durch, sondern dran vorbei. Ist denke ich ne ganz interessante Strecke.

Zachi


----------



## mikkael (19. März 2005)

@manni

Hallo Teammate,

Du kannst nicht alles auf das *Studentensein* schieben, räum halt auf! 

Meldung vom Server:
"Der Posteingang von Manni ist voll. Manni kann keine weiteren Privaten Nachrichten empfangen, solange ältere Private Nachrichten nicht gelöscht worden sind."

VG Mikkael


----------



## Manni (19. März 2005)

Peinlich, peinlich,
jetzt dürfte es aber wieder für ein paar Wochen reichen, bis Marco wieder anfängt zu drängeln   

P.S. Fahrt ihr morgen mit  kurzen oder langen Klamotten   

Gruß Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (19. März 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. Fahrt ihr morgen mit  kurzen oder langen Klamotten



ohne???


----------



## hardy_aus_k (19. März 2005)

@Mikkael

Sei froh, dass Du einer geregelten Arbeit nachgehst und deshalb Deinen Freizeitinteressen nachgehen kannst.

Wenn Du studieren würdest, könntest Du von Glück sprechen, wenn Du Deine Kinder Weihnachten sehen würdest.

@All

Ich war heute auf Explorertour im Bereich "Sengbachtalsperre/Schloss Burg/Pohlhausen". Abgesehen davon, dass alles ziemlich nass und matschig war, habe ich einige interessante Strecken kennengelernt.

Insofern haben sich die vierzig Kilometer und 1000 Höhenmeter voll gelohnt. Das gibt Stoff für eine neue Feierabendrunde und einige Korrekturen an bestehenden Runden.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## mikkael (19. März 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Sei froh, dass Du einer geregelten Arbeit nachgehst und deshalb Deinen Freizeitinteressen nachgehen kannst.


äähm, bei mir ist es eher umgekehrt, meine Arbeit richtet sich nach meinen Freizeitaktivitäten! 



			
				hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du studieren würdest, könntest Du von Glück sprechen, wenn Du Deine Kinder Weihnachten sehen würdest.


Die Tage habe ich bereits hinter mir. 

Nun, erstens, das meiste was Studenten überhaupt mit Kindern zu tun haben, ist wenn sie "bezahlt" babysitten oder im Partyrausch das Kondom vergessen..  

Zweitens, das Jammern gehört zu den Standards schon im Studium, später wird es eben "professionell" ausgeübt!  

VG Mikkael


----------



## zippi (20. März 2005)

Vielleicht fährt das nette Mädel ja am 22.03. mit uns durch den finst'ren Föhrenwald?

Klicke auf das Bild für ein größeres Foto


----------



## hardy_aus_k (20. März 2005)

@Zippi

Wenn dann pro Mitfahrer ein Mädel mitfährt, bin ich dabei.

Es gibt Dinge, die teile ich einfach ungern.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## kitesun (20. März 2005)

@hardy

bin heute deine Feierabendrundeneröffnungstour durchs Eifgental gefahren.

Die Trials waren sehr schön trocken. Keine rutschigen Wurzeln. Naß waren eher die Hauptwege. 

Was mir nur nicht gefällt ist der Rückweg an der Dhünn lang. Hast du da was besseres im Angebot oder wäre das mal was für eine Explorertour ?

Auf jeden Fall habe ich hinterm Schöllerhof noch einige Trails am Eifgenbach mitgenommen, so daß ich letztendlich am Einstieg wieder rausgekommen bin. Finde ich besser, als oben die Hauptstraße zurückzufahren.

Zusammengekommen sind 430 Hm bei 27 Km. 

Frank


----------



## Marco_Lev (20. März 2005)

wir hatten heute mal wieder wunderbares wetter.
gestartet sind wir wie geplant vom opladener bahnhof aus in richtung wupper, witsche. dort ein paar trails gefahren und schließlich hoch richtung burscheid.
ab sträßchen hat mtb-kao das guiding übernommen.
es ging gleich mit einem sagenhaften trail los, den DH zum schöllerhof haben wir auch mitgenommen. einfach klasse   

tourdaten: 45km und 670hm.
teilnehmer: mtb-kao, zachi, tomcanyon und marco-lev.

bis auf tomcanyons platten keine besonderen vorkommnisse, kein stürtze.
eindrucksvoll konnten wir aber zuschauen, wie eine klitze kleine co2-kartusche in wenigen sekunden einen reifen befüllt 

gruß marco


----------



## MTB-Kao (20. März 2005)

danke nochmal an marco für das heutige guiding, auch wenn mir der asphaltanteil in der ersten hälfte etwas zu hoch war. ein einsteiger würde sich wahrscheinlich darüber beschweren das das tempo nicht langsam war   

ich hoffe ihr nehmt es mir nicht übel das ich etwas früher zurück gefahren bin, wollte aber gerne schnell zu frau und kind  ich war dann um kurz nach vier am auto. den anstieg zum gut engelrath habe ich doch ganz gut in den beinen gespürt, naja, mit 8 kg übergepäck im rucksack  

erwartet nicht zu viel von den fotos, ich habe einfach mal ein paar sachen ausprobiert. muss mich erst einmal mit der D70 anfreunden    

wir sehen uns bei einer der nächsten touren. so long
lars


----------



## MTB-Kao (20. März 2005)

PS: Bilder gibt es hier:

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/500/page/2/perpage/12/ppuser/25268/what/allfields


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (20. März 2005)

Die 95 km Fahrt nach Dernau habe ich mir heute nicht angetan und war stattdessen im fremden Gewässern rund um Wuppertal mit den "Bergarbeitern" fischen ..ähm biken!  









Schöööne Runde, tolle Trails. Also, viel Explorerpotenzial! 

Unsere Nightride vom Dienstag soll aber ja nicht darunter leiden:





 

Also, langsam aber sicher muss ich nun für Wales packen! Wahnsinn, was das kleine Land alles bietet: Gestern kam ein dickes Prospekt vom Fremdenverkehrsamt, ausschliesslich über das Mountainbiken! Ich kann nur auf gutes Wetter hoffen!

VG Mikkael


----------



## Handlampe (20. März 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Die 95 km Fahrt nach Dernau habe ich mir heute nicht angetan




...die hast du dir noch nie angetan


----------



## mikkael (21. März 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> ...die hast du dir noch nie angetan


Uwe,
ich sehe, du hast ein falsches Bild von mir.  

Wenn es um die Kilometer angeht, die man mit Auto wegspulen muss, um eine ausgeschriebene Strecke zu erreichen (die zum Treffpunkt inklusive ), bin ich sicherlich der unangefochtene Weltmeister hier. Wenn es um die Länge bzw. HM einer Strecke angeht, habe ich bisher auch nichts gescheut.
Ausserdem: Biken kann man hier im Norden auch! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## zippi (21. März 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Zippi
> 
> Wenn dann pro Mitfahrer ein Mädel mitfährt, bin ich dabei.
> 
> ...



@ Hardy
Sie hat noch Schwestern. Je nach Teilnehmerzahl ....... 

@Mikkael
Gute Bilder. Was eine gute Kamera doch alles kann.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (21. März 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

wer Interesse an einer gemeinsamen Tour hat, sollte sich den 25. März (Karfreitag) vormerken. Startpunkt wäre Hilgen um 11.00 Uhr.

Der Streckenverlauf wäre ungefähr wie folgt:

Hilgen --> Burg --> Papiermühle --> Kohlfurt --> Burg --> Hilgen

Das ganze werden wohl 40-50 Kilometer und 800-1000 Höhenmeter. Für Alzheimerpatienten werden es nur neue Strecken sein, für die anderen werden ein paar neue Strecken dabei sein.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Manni (21. März 2005)

Guten Abend,
war heute eine richtig schöne, lockere Runde, nach der TT-Tour gestern.
Vom Bahnhof in Opladen ging es über den Lucasweg zur Wietsche Mühle, dann nach Bremersheide und hinüber nach Diepental. Schließlich über Dierrath und Biesenbach nach Opladen.

Stats: 30,82km; 469hm in 1:58:00h bzw. 15,67 avs
Weitere Teilnehmer: V6Bastian und Marco-lev 

Gruß Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zippi (21. März 2005)

What's on buddies? Afraid of girls in the darkness?

Nightride!!!!!!!!!!!! Eintragen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Klicke auf das Bild


----------



## Zachi (22. März 2005)

@Marco_Lev

leider klappt´s morgen nicht mit der Tour. Wie wär´s mit Donnerstag?

Zachi


----------



## Marco_Lev (22. März 2005)

Zachi schrieb:
			
		

> @Marco_Lev
> 
> leider klappt´s morgen nicht mit der Tour. Wie wär´s mit Donnerstag?
> 
> Zachi



wenn ich ehrlich sein soll, freut mich das jetzt sogar 
habe mitlerweile ne unschöne erkältung. wollte mich ja gestern ein wenig schonen, aber du kennst ja den manni, der peitscht einen die ganze zeit an, bis ich fast nicht mehr konnte   
also von mir aus schreib die tour für donnerstag aus, dann kann ich mich noch was erholen. oder können wir auch auf freitag verschieben? dann wäre ich sicherlich wieder fit. 
aber würde mich auch für donnerstag eintragen. 
so, dann bis do oder fr.

gruß marco


----------



## zippi (22. März 2005)

Der Nightride fällt aus, weil es jetzt anfängt zu regnen. Aber das wußtet ihr ja sowieso, sonst hätte sich ja jemand eingetragen.


----------



## Handlampe (22. März 2005)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Der Nightride fällt aus, weil es jetzt anfängt zu regnen.



....verdammt....jetzt wollt ich mich gerade anmelden   

Versuch aber irgendwann auch mal dabei zu sein......die Anfahrt ist halt nur so lang


----------



## zippi (22. März 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> ....verdammt....jetzt wollt ich mich gerade anmelden
> 
> Versuch aber irgendwann auch mal dabei zu sein......die Anfahrt ist halt nur so lang



Na, wenigstens hast Du dich bemüht, Deinen guten Willen zum Ausdruck zu geben.  
Keine Panik, wir machen noch öfters Neidreiz. Demnächst fahren mer dann aber erst ab 22.00.   Wird langsam immer später dunkel.

Aber ich muß sowieso erstmal zu Dir runterkommen!


----------



## Vertexto (23. März 2005)

Hallo Leute,
wer hat lust am 02.04.2005 mit nach Grefrath zum ersten CTF in diesem Jahr zu fahren?
Startzeit ist ab 11:00 Uhr am Eissportzentrum in Grefrath.
Ich kann noch 1 bis 2 Mann ab Hürth mitnehmen.
Gruß Gerd


----------



## MTB-Kao (23. März 2005)

@gerd
aaahhh, jetzt verstehe ich dich. ich habe aber an dem tag schon eine geburtstagstour ausgeschrieben.


----------



## Zachi (23. März 2005)

Habe mal eine Runde (meine erste) für Karfreitag eingetragen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=465

Ist streckenmäßig recht gemischt, wobei ich versuche den Asphaltanteil so gering wie möglich zu halten. Auch gehöre ich nicht zu denen, die so eine Runde in Rekordzeit fahren wollen  
Also, wer mit will: "eintragen, marsch, marsch"

Zachi


----------



## zippi (23. März 2005)

@ Zachi

Willst Du dem Vater und Meister dieses Threads wirklich Konkurrenz machen? Hardy hat schon eine Karfreitagtour eingestellt!

Greez
Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (23. März 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

schau an, schau an, da meldet sich doch die Konkurrenz im eigenen Haus   

Aber eigentlich eine gute Sache. Jetzt kann jeder zwischen einer leichten und einer mittleren Runde wählen. Das nenne ich doch Service   

Heute stand bei mir der Test an, ob ich die 60 Kilometer bei 1200 Höhenmeter im Griff habe. Naja, ich würde sagen, es geht irgendwie, aber es gibt angenehmere Freizeitaktivitäten   

Während ich dann durch das Bergische Land geradelt bin, musste ich mich mehrmals fragen: wo liegt der geheime Lustgewinn, schöne Waldwege durch Pferderitte zu zerstören und mit Waldfahrzeugen umzupflügen ???

Dafür habe ich dann einen optimalen Einstieg ins Sengbachtal bei Hünger (Nähe Abfahrt "Wermelskirchen") gefunden. Damit steht auch die Tour für Freitag. 

Neu war für mich heute die Verbindung "Eschbachtalsperre/Dhünntalsperre" über den Fernwanderweg X19. War ganz nett, aber richtig überzeugt hat es mich nicht. Ich werden beim nächsten Mal dann Richtung "Bevertalsperre" fahren. Vielleicht ergibt sich da eine interessantere Strecke.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Marco_Lev (23. März 2005)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> @ Zachi
> 
> Willst Du dem Vater und Meister dieses Threads wirklich Konkurrenz machen? Hardy hat schon eine Karfreitagtour eingestellt!
> 
> ...



ich würde das weniger als konkurrenz ansehen, eher ne frage der vorliebe, oder des möglichen?! 
ich persönlich fühle mich bei zachi doch noch etwas besser aufgehoben.
deine vorgegaukelte frühjahrsschwäche scheint aber wohl nicht wirklich zu existieren, wenn ich lese wo du überall mitfahren möchtest   
es wird sicherlich noch ne menge gemeinsame touren geben 

gruß marco


----------



## hardy_aus_k (23. März 2005)

@Marco_Lev

Von der Streckenlänge werden die Touren sich nichts geben. Bei mir gibt es eben nur den einen oder anderen Höhenmeter mehr   

Aktuelle Planung liegt bei 1000 Höhenmeter. Dafür wird die Geschichte aber ein wenig kürzer. Wie gesagt, dass Grundgerüst steht, jetzt muss noch optimiert werden.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Zachi (23. März 2005)

Also mit Hardy zu konkurieren liegt mir wirklich fern ... Es war mir schon etwas unangenehm, als ich meine Tour eingatragen habe. Eigentlich sollte sie ja schon Donnerstag stattfinden, ging aber aus verschiedenen Gründen nicht. Und da ich mich noch    nicht auf dem konditionellen Stand von Hardy befinde, wollte ich bei seiner Tour nicht den Schnitt drücken   
Aber wir sehen uns am 30.März

Zachi


----------



## hardy_aus_k (23. März 2005)

@Zachi

Wenn Du heute gesehen hättest, wie ich mich zum Schluss nach Kaltenherberg hochgequält habe, würdest Du jeglichen Respekt verlieren   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Manni (23. März 2005)

@Hardy: Kennst du denn eine Alternative für den x19 zwischen Dhünn und Eschbachtalsperre? Will morgen nämlich mal die Runde um Wermelskirchen ausprobieren. Nur wenn die Strecke so öde ist   

Gruß Manni


----------



## zippi (23. März 2005)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> ich würde das weniger als konkurrenz ansehen, eher ne frage der vorliebe, oder des möglichen?!
> ich persönlich fühle mich bei zachi doch noch etwas besser aufgehoben.
> deine vorgegaukelte frühjahrsschwäche scheint aber wohl nicht wirklich zu existieren, wenn ich lese wo du überall mitfahren möchtest
> es wird sicherlich noch ne menge gemeinsame touren geben
> ...



Also, so oft, wie ihr jetzt schon eure 17Uhr Touren gemacht habt, kann eure Kondition gar nicht so schlecht sein. Ich für meinen Teil kompensiere meine Schwäche mit der unbändigen Lust am Biken- vor allem bergab


----------



## hardy_aus_k (23. März 2005)

@Manni

Ich bin heute erst das zweite Mal in den Bereich gefahren. Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, werde ich demnächst mal eine Variante zur Bevertalsperre/Wuppertalsperre planen.

@Zippi

Davon gehe ich auch aus. Da ist etwas in der Mache   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## zippi (23. März 2005)

@Hardy
Um die Bevertalsperre bin ich auch schon mal gefahren. Ist allerdings so lange her, dass ich mich kaum erinnere. Jedenfalls kann ich mich an nichts aufregendes erinnern. Aber da braucht's halt einen trailkundigen Guide. Wäre mal gespannt, ob Du da was interessantes ausmachst.

Scheiß, der Wetterbericht für Freitag sieht wieder schlecht aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (23. März 2005)

ich habe übrigens meine geburtstagsrunde am 2.4. etwas entschärft. dies ist ein angebot an zachi, tc und marco_lev. der trail vom wochenende wird natürlich dabei sein.  also: eintragen marschmarsch


----------



## Zachi (24. März 2005)

MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> ... dies ist ein angebot an zachi, tc und marco_lev. der trail vom wochenende wird natürlich dabei sein...



Ich würde dein Angebot gerne annehmen, aber leider bin ich an dem Wochenende nicht zuhause.
Ein anderes mal aber bestimmt.

Zachi


----------



## Marco_Lev (24. März 2005)

MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe übrigens meine geburtstagsrunde am 2.4. etwas entschärft. dies ist ein angebot an zachi, tc und marco_lev. der trail vom wochenende wird natürlich dabei sein.  also: eintragen marschmarsch



do simma dabei, dat is priimaaa...  
hab mich mal eingetragen.
und wehe das war nur ein gemeiner trick, und ich bin euch letztendlich doch hilflos ausgeliefert   kollege juchhu nannte das ganze dann einfach "anfüttern" wie die spochtfischer so schön sagen   

gruß marco


----------



## Zachi (24. März 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Zachi
> 
> Wenn Du heute gesehen hättest, wie ich mich zum Schluss nach Kaltenherberg hochgequält habe, würdest Du jeglichen Respekt verlieren
> 
> ...



Kommt drauf an, welchen weg du genommen hast. Da gibts Möglichkeiten, da quäl ich mich hoch, auch wenn ich keine Talsperrenverbindungsumrundung vorher gemacht habe...  

Zachi


----------



## hardy_aus_k (24. März 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

damit Ihr morgen nicht allzu große Überraschungen erlebt, poste ich hier mal die Streckenführung:



 



Das ganze sind dann nun 40 Kilometer und 1000 Höhenmeter geworden.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## zippi (24. März 2005)

Hardy, das ist eine schöne Tour!
Nach Wetterbericht wird es aber trotzdem wohl regnen! 
Willst Du denn auch im Regen fahren?

Samstag soll der beste Tag über Ostern werden. Da hat der alte Mann eine Tour im Angebot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (24. März 2005)

@Zippi

Ich warte einfach bis morgen ab. Wenn es nicht gerade in Strömen giesst, werde ich wohl fahren. Zur Not wird die Tour ein wenig gekürzt.

Das mit Herrn Sonntag ist auf jeden Fall eine Option. 

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Marco_Lev (24. März 2005)

zur not könntet ihr euch ja zachi und mir anschliessen


----------



## zippi (25. März 2005)

@Hardy

Habe heute Nacht Magenprobs gehabt. Fühle mich daher nicht so fit und habe mich abgemeldet.

Wünsche Euch Trockenheit auf all Euren Wegen. Der Wetterbericht meldet jedenfalls nur Bewölkung.  

Werde mich dafür mal für Morgen beim alten Mann eintragen. Der bringt auch etwas besseres Wetter mit.   

Greez
Dirk


----------



## hardy_aus_k (25. März 2005)

@Zippi

Dann kannst Du jetzt in Ruhe die Ostereier anmalen   

Wir werden uns dann wahrscheinlich am Samstag bei Herrn Sonntag sehen. Aber seit wann bringt er denn besseres Wetter mit   

Ich hoffe, dass Du wieder zu Kräften kommst.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-Kao (25. März 2005)

so, da war ich dann doch noch heute auf dem bike unterwegs um meine geburtstagstour abzufahren. im ersten teil sehr hoher trailanteil  und gegen ende ein singletrail der richtig genial ist  

@marco
schön das du dich traust. es gibt nur einen wirklich schwierigen anstieg nach dabringhausen. schau dir das profil an, nur 650 hm, das sollte doch zu schaffen sein.

und immer schön dran denken: hinterher gibt's kuchen   hoffentlich ist dann schönes wetter.


----------



## Marco_Lev (25. März 2005)

nun ja, die 650hm werden sicherlich nicht das problem werden, da hatten wir heute schon etwas mehr.
aber dir und hardy werd ich sicherlich ganz schön den schnitt versauen   
ach ja, was wünschst du dir denn eigentlich zu deiner geburtstagstour?
zur not lasse ich meinen dispo nochmal ein wenig hochschrauben


----------



## hardy_aus_k (25. März 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

jetzt wird mir klar, warum Marco_Lev & Co nicht mit uns mitfahren wollten. Die Tour hätte die beiden einfach nicht gefordert   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Manni (25. März 2005)

Man hab ich mich im nachhinein geärgert,
dass ich mich nicht angemeldet habe. War doch super Wetter. 
Bin dann nachmittags auch noch los, viele neue Wege erkundet und am Ende waren es dann 60km, 1000hm und ein Gewitterschauer. Da hattet ihr ja wohl mehr Glück.
Dann bis morgen, ich hoffe on any sunday ist nicht zusehr geschafft   

@Marco: Wann fahren wir denn nächste Woche? Vor der TOur mit Hardy, oder danach 

@MTB-Kao: Schade das du Samstag Geburtstag hast, da bin ich leider schon bei Juchu auf dem GPS-Seminar, aber die nächste Tour kommt bestimmt.

Gruß Manni


----------



## Marco_Lev (25. März 2005)

ganz genau hardy, heute war mir halt ein wenig nach schwitzen, und das lange warten nach den uphills find ich auch ein wenig nervig   
nene, die betonung lag schon auf _etwas_ mehr, als 650hm, und war absolut nicht ironisch angehaucht   

gruß marco


----------



## Marco_Lev (25. März 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> @Marco: Wann fahren wir denn nächste Woche? Vor der TOur mit Hardy, oder danach
> 
> Gruß Manni



manni, bin übers wochenende weg und komme montag erst spät wieder. dienstag wollte ich ne kleine runde mit zwei arbeitskollegen fahren. hach, dass wird ein spass   
mittwoch dann die tour von hardy, warum hast du dich eigentlich noch nicht eingetragen?!
jaa, und dann wollte ich mich ein wenig ausruhen und kräfte tanken für den samstag, warum hast du dich da eigentlich noch nicht eingetragen?!
es gibt genügend möglichkeiten, du mußt nur zugreifen 

gruß marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## solymontes (25. März 2005)

Dear all,

Auf auf die Gefahr hin, Hardy's Tourbericht vorwegzunehmen ein kleiner Vorabbericht der heutigen Tour mit Hardy. Hab' grad Zeit und Hardy wird sich bestimmt kurz ausruhen bzw. für die morgige Tour regenerieren. Erschienen sind sechs Patienten so weit ich weiß waren dies Backloop, Badehose, CC-Schnecke, On any sunday, Hardy der King of the Mountains and Trails himself und meine Wenigkeit. Es sind rd. 45 Km mit 1.100 Hm geworden. Allerding nur für 5 von uns. On any sunday bzw. sein Schaltwerk hat nach ca. 3 km die Weiterfahr verweigert. Am ersten Anstieg habe ich noch ein kurzes Vor-sich-hin-Fluchen von ihm gehört. Da man so etwas am heiligen Karfreitag nicht tut, hat die Kette dies prompt mit einem Schaltwerkabriss bestraft. Kapitaler Schaden somit Rückmarsch per pedes. Kann einem schon leid tun. Für die anderen gings weiter, allerdings nicht ohne Unterbrechungen. Gezählt habe ich heute drei(!) Platten und eine reguläre Pause. die wollten wir uns dann auch nicht nehmen lassen. 

So das wärs jetzt von mir. Alle die morgen mit oas mitfahren wollen, sollten sich hier oder direkt bei ihm schlau machen, ob das klar geht. Hab' keine Ahnung ob 'der alte Mann' noch ein Ersatzrad oder -schaltwerk bis morgen herbeischaffen kann. Obwohl, wenn hier nicht anderes kundgetan wird wirds wohl stattfinden.

Servus

Jorge


----------



## MTB-Kao (25. März 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> @MTB-Kao: Schade das du Samstag Geburtstag hast, da bin ich leider schon bei Juchu auf dem GPS-Seminar, aber die nächste Tour kommt bestimmt.
> 
> Gruß Manni



ich würde das ganze eher andersherum drehen: ich kann ja nix dafür das ich an dem tag geburtstag habe, aber juchu hat den termin willentlich gelegt    

@marco_lev
na gut, ich kann die runde beliebig erweitern    schnitt ist an dem tag nicht so wichtig


----------



## zippi (25. März 2005)

solymontes schrieb:
			
		

> Dear all,
> 
> ......On any sunday bzw. sein Schaltwerk hat nach ca. 3 km die Weiterfahr verweigert. Am ersten Anstieg habe ich noch ein kurzes Vor-sich-hin-Fluchen von ihm gehört. Da man so etwas am heiligen Karfreitag nicht tut, hat die Kette dies prompt mit einem Schaltwerkabriss bestraft. Kapitaler Schaden somit Rückmarsch per pedes. Kann einem schon leid tun.
> Servus
> ...




Ha, ich fass es nicht!!!!!!!!!!!!! Der alte Herr Sonntag wird nicht schlau! Auf dem letzten Nightride haben wir ihm schon gesagt, er soll sich neue Getriebeteile besorgen. Mann o Mann! So was von unprofessionell!    Zeit genug hat er gehabt. Da bin ich gespannt auf Morgen.

Ich habe noch ein Leihbike! Kann ich ja mitbringen.


----------



## on any sunday (25. März 2005)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Ha, ich fass es nicht!!!!!!!!!!!!! Der alte Herr Sonntag wird nicht schlau! Auf dem letzten Nightride haben wir ihm schon gesagt, er soll sich neue Getriebeteile besorgen. Mann o Mann! So was von unprofessionell!    Zeit genug hat er gehabt. Da bin ich gespannt auf Morgen.
> 
> Ich habe noch ein Leihbike! Kann ich ja mitbringen.



Guter Herr Zippverschluss,

das waren die neuen Teile  

Ich hege die Vermutung, das sich das Kettenschloss geöffnet hat, das Schaltwerk blockiert und von oben Richtung Tretlager gezogen wurde. Aber von solchen Kleinigkeiten habe ich mich nicht entmutigen lassen, im lockeren Schweinsgalopp zurück zum Auto, nach Hause gefahren, in meinem Altinventar gesucht und was Passendes gefunden.

Zurück nach Burscheid und dann frei von irgendwelchen Nasen und Gruppenzwängen eine lockere Tour geradelt: Eifgenbach, rauf zur Sengbach, runter nach Glüder rückwärts zum Rüden, rauf zum Pils, abwärts Richtung Diepentalsperre, Opladen, rauf zur B51 und noch einen Rennradler nach Burscheid versägt  Am Auto hing dann noch ein Liebesbrief von MTB Kao und pünktlich zur Abfahrt wurde es feucht von oben.  

Der morgigen Einsteigertour steht also nichts im Wege.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (26. März 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

eigentlich hatte ich hier alle Photos fein säuberlich gepostet. Dann kann eine Systemfehlermeldung vom Server. Nun habe ich keine Lust mehr   

Deshalb poste ich nur noch ganz unbürokratisch den Link zu den Photos:

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/6613

Ein Photo von meinem dummen Gesicht, als ich sah, dass die Brücke in Kolhfurt aus gesperrt ist, habe ich leider nicht   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## zippi (26. März 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Guter Herr Zippverschluss,
> 
> ...., in meinem Altinventar gesucht und was Passendes gefunden.



Wieder alte Teile drangebaut?   




			
				on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> ...... rauf zum Pils, abwärts......
> 
> Grüsse
> 
> Michael


.....abwärts besoffen   Hmm, lecker Bierchen!  



Piss kleich
Dirk


----------



## Zachi (26. März 2005)

So, hier der etwas verspätete Tourbericht zur "außer Konkurenz" durchgeführten Karfreitagsrunde:

Los gings in Opladen, von da über den L-Weg zur Wietsche Mühle, durchs Murbachtal, Luisental, von hier aus hoch nach Klein Ösinghausen. Über Höhscheid rüber zur Sengbachtalsperre. Runter zur Staumauer probierten wir zwei für uns neue Trails, wobei sich der erste als Mogelpackung entpuppte. Von der Staumauer ging´s auf der anderen Seite wieder hoch Richtung Höhrath. Kurz vor Höhrath gings aber schon wieder über einen schönen Trail runter zum Tierheim in Strohn. Noch mehr spaß hätte der Trail gemacht wenns trocken gewesen wäre, so wie alle andern natürlich auch. Nach kurzer Bockwurst-Pause am Campingplatz in Glüder gings dann wieder ziemlich steil hoch zum Raderhof, wobei wir Mangels ausreichender Bodenhaftung eine Schiebepassage einlegen mußten. Weiter über ziemlich schlammige Trails nach Wolfstall. Über eine kurze Asphaltpassage durch Herscheid Richtung Leichlingen. Links auf den L-Weg ins Weltersbachtal runter, weiter Richtung Leichlingen. Kurz vor Roderbirken über den Weltersbach und wieder rauf zur L294 und direkt wieder über einen knackigen aber leider zu kurzen Trail runter ins Murbachtal. Wieter zur Wietsche Mühle, über den L-Weg noch mal rauf nach Neuenkamp und zurück nach Opladen.
Obwohl Marko_Lev wegen angeschlagenen Gesundheit nicht ganz so viele hm machen wollte, kamen doch 720 hm bei 43km zusammen. Der Schnitt von 13km/h war aber wie angekündigt langsam.
Besondere Vorkommnisse gabs außer mehrmaligen Abspringens von Marcos Kette keine.
Dabei waren Marco_Lev und meine Wenigkeit.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (26. März 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

eben schaue ich nach, wer sich denn am Mittwoch angekündigt hat. Wir bekommen richtig hohen Besuch. Mr. Ahrtal gibt sich die Ehre   

Jetzt werde ich mal schnell in den Keller gehen, alle roten Teppiche zusammenssuchen und morgen damit beginnen, die Strecken mit den roten Teppichen auszulegen.

Wer jetzt aber denkt, Mr. Ahrtal wird auch der weitangereistete Mitfahrer sein, irrt gewaltig. Da gibt es jemanden, der aus Dubai extra eingeflogen ist, um bei der Eröffnung der Feierabendrunden dabei zu sein   

Ihr werdet verstehen, dass ich mich diese Geschehnisse berühren. Meine Emotionen kollabieren zur Zeit   

Bei solch hohem Besuch muss ich die Streckenführung einfach ein wenig anpassen. Keine Panik, es bleibt alles im Rahmen. Ich verrate nur soviel: wir werden Eifgental und Sengbachtal kombinieren.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## JürgenK (26. März 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mich in den letzen Wochen etwas rar gemacht, ging leider nicht anders. Bin aber jetzt wieder da.  
Es ist mir aufgefallen, daß für Montag noch keine Tour angeboten ist.
Daher hab ich mal eine "Bergische Kaffeefahrt"   reingestellt.
Ich hoffe, daß ihr heute nicht eine ähnliche Tour gefahren seid.

Ich freue mich über Anmeldungen und es werden Gefangene gemacht.  

Bis denn

Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (27. März 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

ein neuer Stern am Tourguidehimmel geht aus   

Wir sind tatsächlich eine ähnliche Tour am Freitag gefahren. Dort haben wir aber so ziemlich jede Sauerei mitgenommen, die auf dem Weg lag. Es waren dann 42 Kilometer und 1100 Höhenmeter.

Du solltest bei Deiner Planung beachten, dass die Brücke in Kohlfurt gesperrt ist   

Auch ist aus meiner Sicht zu überlegen, ob wir uns nicht besser in Hilgen am alten Bahnhof treffen sollten. Da sparen wir uns dann jeweils 4 Kilometer auf der B51 auf dem Hin- und Rückweg.

Wie auch immer, ich bin dabei !!!

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## v6bastian (27. März 2005)

@Marco_Lev

Leider muss ich Dir für den geplanten Montag-Abend-Nightride absagen. Mir ist nach unserem Gespräch noch eingefallen, dass ich mich Dienstags mit meinen Studienkollegen treffen muss und mir damit quasi alle drei Abende (incl. Hardys Tour am Mittwoch) vollgehauen habe. Das wird mir dann ein wenig zuviel. Der Mittwoch war allerdings auch schon länger verplannt und deswegen lasse unsere Tour ausfallen. Sorry!  
Aber mach Dir keine Sorgen wir fahren ja immerhin Mittwochs und Samstags und so wie ich Dich kenne schiebst Du da auch noch was zwischen 

PS: Nur weiter so, dann sind für Dich 1000Hm nur was den hohlen Zahn


----------



## Marco_Lev (27. März 2005)

schade schade, muß ich wohl leider ohne dich fahren.
habe für montag einen nightride ausgeschrieben. start opladener bahnhof, 20 uhr. hier gehts lang 
@manni: na das wär doch was, oder?
und @zizazippi, hau rein 

gruß marco


----------



## Enrgy (27. März 2005)

Hi Marco,
hab mich mal für die Tour morgen abend eingetragen. Hoffen wir, daß das Wetter einigermaßen hält.

Treffpunkt ist genau vorm Bahnhof? Bin in der Gegend nicht mehr so firm, werde wohl auch erstmal mit dem Auto nach OP fahren.

Gruß Volker


----------



## Marco_Lev (27. März 2005)

genau vor dem bahnhof, an der bushaltestelle.


----------



## zippi (27. März 2005)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> schade schade, muß ich wohl leider ohne dich fahren.
> habe für montag einen nightride ausgeschrieben. start opladener bahnhof, 20 uhr. hier gehts lang
> @manni: na das wär doch was, oder?
> und @zizazippi, hau rein
> ...




Ist doch noch viel zu hell! Bin für 21Uhr!  Wird der Akku ja sonst gar nicht entladen.
greez
Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JürgenK (27. März 2005)

N`abend,

dann sind wir ja schon zu viert morgen.  
Das Wetter soll ja auch mitspielen, kein Regen und wahrscheinlich wohl sogar etwas Sonne.  
Da es kein Limit bezüglich der Teilnehmerzahl gibt sind weitere Anmeldungen durchaus erlaubt.

Na denn bis morgen,

Jürgen


----------



## JürgenK (28. März 2005)

Morgen Jungs,

das sieht ja gut aus für Heute, trocken und leicht sonnig  

Na denn bis gleich.

Für die Spätaufsteher unter uns sind wir ca. gegen 12 Uhr im Kaffee Hubraum.  

Jürgen


----------



## hardy_aus_k (28. März 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

zum Abschluss der Osterfeiertage hat uns dann *JürgenK* zu einer Tour von Kaltenherberg nach Kohlfurt eingeladen. Folgendes ist dabei herausbekommen:



 



Zusammengekommen sind 42 Kilometer und 900 Höhenmeter. Die Vorgaben sind dann weitestgehend eingehalten worden   

Da dem Tourguide der eigentliche Tourbericht zusteht, beschränke ich mich auf die Faktenlage, die Kommentare kommen dann später   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Marco_Lev (28. März 2005)

nun haben wir den obligatorischen montags nightride doch noch bei sehr guten wetterbedingungen hinter uns gebracht.
vom opladener bahnhof mal wieder ne schöne runde in richtung wupper, witsche gedreht.
konnte ich zum schluß der runde den beiden alten hasen *Energy* und *zippi* doch noch nen netten trail zurück nach opladen zeigen.
am ende der runde standen *20km* und *300hm* auf dem tacho.
dann sag ich in freudiger erwartung mal  bis zum nächsten nightride, vielleicht dann mal in euerer gegend.

gruß marco


----------



## JürgenK (28. März 2005)

...und nun zum Tourbericht von Heute

nachdem sich für die "Bergische Kaffeefahrt" @Hardy und @No Mercy (Dirk) angemeldet haben sind dann erfreulicherweise unangemeldet noch @o.a.s sowie Michael und Anja Schramme erschienen.  
Die Route führte uns über Witzhelden und dem Landrat-Lucas-Weg runter nach Glüder. Von dort über die Asphaltvariante bergauf und den Klingenpfad entlang zur Müngstener Brücke. 






Über den S-Weg gelangten wir dann über die Papiermühle zu unserem Pausenziel "Kaffee Hubraum".
Vorher ließ es sich Anja nicht nehmen und setzte mit einem astreinen Stunt einen der Höhepunkte der Tour. Vor der Bodenprobe zeigte Sie uns, wie man mit einem Salto über den Lenker absteigen kann.   
Sicher gestanden hat Sie allerdings erst 2 Minuten später.







 (Von hier aus nochmal Gute Besserung, ich hoffe es ist nichts Schlimmeres passiert).
5 Minuten später zur Halbzeitpause im Biergarten entschieden sich dann doch die meisten für Bratwurst anstatt für Kuchen. 











Michael leckte Anjas Wunden und as dazu farblich abgestimmt eine Currywurst.   





Auf dem Rückweg wechselten wir dann das Flußufer gelegentlich um schließlich über den Sengbach zurück nach Witzhelden und Burscheid zu gelangen.
Das Wetter war gut und zwischendurch kam sogar ab und zu mal die Sonne durch. Die geplanten Höhenmeter haben wir etwas überschritten was aber bei keinem zu Problemen führte.






Die Stimmung war gut und ich hoffe das Tempo war für die Gruppe o.k. Ein großes Lob an Anja, die Ihren schweren Stunt-Sturz erstaunlich gut weggesteckt hat und sich rastlos alle Steigungen hochschraubte.  

Die Bilder sind im Album zu finden.

Bis zur nächsten Tour  

Jürgen


----------



## Enrgy (28. März 2005)

*Kröten, Katzen, morsche Latten* 
Untertitel: nächtliche Spiele im Wald

Ja, das war dann mal wieder ein lustiger Nightride, Nr.1 in der Post-WP-Ära.

Zippi und Marco waren fleißig per Bike zum Opladener Bahnhof gereist, der faule Mr. Low-enrgy dagegen schob eine "eventuelle Akkuschwäche auf dem Rückweg" vor, um die paar Km mit dem Auto anzufahren. 
Man wird halt nicht jünger, die Ausreden dafür immer schlechter...

Ein dritter eingetragener Teilnehmer kam wie geahnt nicht. wäre wohl auch nicht so sein ding gewesen, Mr. Unbekannt (sunflower oder so ähnlich) treibt sich laut seinen Posts mehr auf Lizenzebene rum. Da wären wir wohl eher ne Bremse gewesen.

So konnte es pünktlich um 8 vom Bahnhof losgehen, nach kurzer Straßenfahrt gings Richtung Wupper und von dort den Singletrail mit den schönen engen Bergaufkehren vorbei an Balken Richtung Neuenkamp. Nach kleiner Verschnaufpause oben direkt wieder abwärts auf dem Trail zur Wietscher Mühle.

Hier entschlossen wir uns, über ein kurzes Teerstück rauf nach Stöcken zu fahren, um den geilen Kurzstich runter nach Diepental zu erwischen.
An der Auffahrt zum Staudamm (Staudämmchen, um genau zu sein  ) waren sie dann plötzlich überall: 
Frösche und Kröten in allen Größen und Lebenslagen. Einzeln, geduckt, gestreckt, still sitzend, hoppelnd, zu zweit POPPEND (doggy-style, die Säue!!) und eigentlich IMMER im Weg und vor irgeneinem Rad.
Die ein oder andere mußte dann trotz aller Vorsicht wohl doch Bekanntschft mit unseren Reifen machen, sorry! Wir haben wirklich aufgepaßt, aber allen konnte man nun doch nicht ausweichen.
Bei Diepental wurde dann noch der ein oder andere Trail mitgenommen, bevor es wieder über die Straße rauf Richtung Burscheid ging. Von dort über die Felder schön flüssig bergab, aus der Ferne sah das wohl aus wie 3 Kometen...

Dann querten wir die Straße bei Claashäuschen, um steil runter ins Wiembachtal zu kommen. Hier traf Zippi dann zielsicher eine plötzlich von rechts auftauchende schwarze Katze. Die wurde vom Vorderrad überrollt, mache zwischen den Rädern unter dem Tretlager (noch vom Kettenblatt mitgedreht?) eine schöne Rolle und durfte auch noch Dirks neuen Hinterrreifen Marke Maxxis kosten. Arg durchgeschleudert huschte sie so ultraschnell wieder ins Gebüsch, wie sie aufgetaucht war. Das gab dann wieder einen Strich auf dem Oberrohr für heute überfahrene Tiere...  

Unten im Tal gings auf bekanntem Weg Richtung Opladen zurück, für mich war die Tour innerlich damit zuende. Konnte ja nix mehr kommen, alles schon 1000Mal gefahren, Langweil, Gähn...  
"Ey Marco, rechts gehts lang!!"
"Nein nix, links ist der Weg"
Na gut, dann eben dort lang durch die Asi-Siedlung (weshalb ich diesen Teil des Tales immer gemieden habe).
Doch plötzlich, keiner hatte noch daran geglaubt, tat sich ein *Kleinod geilsten Trails* auf, schöner Flow, immer am Hang, mal leicht bergauf, dann wieder um Bäume bergab, nur max 1m breit, mit kleinen Treppenstüfchen, super zu fahren! Das war dann eindeutig das Highlight der Tour!  
Schlimm war für mich nur, daß ich seit 10 Jahren an diesem Weg vorbeigefahren bin!!  
Bei einer Treppensektion bergauf testet zippi kurz das zur "Sicherheit" angebrachte talseitige Geländer und hat direkt die morsche Latte in der Hand. Um Sackhaaresbreite wäre er in den Teifen des Grabens verschwunden...

Doch auch diese Prüfung wurde souverän gemeistert und zufrieden trudelten alle drei Musketiere kurz vor 22Uhr wieder in Opladen-City ein.

Genaue Daten: 20,15km, 1h25min Fahrzeit, 312Hm, 14,22km/h AVS
Wegverteilung: 44% Teer, 30% Forstweg, 26% Trail

Gruß Volker (Low-enrgy)


----------



## Marco_Lev (29. März 2005)

lol...klasse bericht volker, habe herzlichst gelacht.
möge die arme katze mit einem schrecken davon gekommen sein.


----------



## zippi (29. März 2005)

@marco
Das war meine erste Tour mit Dir und es hat Spaß gemacht, insbesondere wegen der mir noch nicht bekannten Trails. Dabei legst Du aber auch ein ganz ordentliches Tempo vor. Da höre ich doch nicht mehr auf das Konditions-Understatement in Deinen Tourenaus-und Beschreibungen. Alles Lüge!! Wobei-Es fehlen ja noch die letzten 10m zur Spitze  .
Insbesondere für den vollgefressenen Volker war das nicht leicht zu verdauen  . Das war die Quittung für die Lästerei über meine Samstagsschwäche.

@Enrgy
Ein klasse Tourenbericht  . Man glaubt nicht, was auf so einer kurzen Tour alles passieren kann.


@Katze
Sorry


----------



## hardy_aus_k (29. März 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

damit Ihr dann auch seht, worauf Ihr Euch bei der Anmeldung eingelassen habt, poste ich mal die geplante Streckenführung:





Sollte dann tatsächlich jemand schwächeln, besteht die Möglichkeit, die letzte Gemeinheit auszulassen und von Hilgen direkt zurück zum Ausgangspunkt zu fahren.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## on any sunday (29. März 2005)

JürgenK schrieb:
			
		

> Anja Schramme erschienen.
> 
> Jürgen



Der Nachname ist doch jetzt ein böser Scherz, oder? Wenn nicht, würde ich Anja raten, sich schnellstens einen neuen Nachnamen anzuschaffen, z.B. Bulletproof oder so.  Auch von mir gute Besserung.  



			
				JürgenK schrieb:
			
		

> ...und nun zum Tourbericht von Heute
> 
> nachdem sich für die "Bergische Kaffeefahrt" @Hardy und @No Mercy (Dirk) angemeldet haben sind dann erfreulicherweise unangemeldet noch @o.a.s sowie Michael und Anja Schramme erschienen.
> Die Route führte uns über Witzhelden und dem Landrat-Lucas-Weg runter nach Glüder. Von dort über die Asphaltvariante bergauf und den Klingenpfad entlang zur Müngstener Brücke.
> ...



Doch, war eine sehr relaxte Tour knapp über dem Ruhepuls.  Schön, das mein Namensvetter, auch unter Herr Rotwildjünger bekannt, wieder aus der Versenkung aufgetaucht ist. Wenn ich gewusst hätte, das es für seine Wasserträgerin aka Anja erst die dritte Tour gewesen ist, hätte ich nicht unbedingt die schwierigste Variante nach Glüder gewählt.  

Das Herr JürgenK uns mit falschen Kuchenversprechungen gelockt hatte, kann ich aber nicht verzeihen. Im Kaffee Hubraum gibts erst ab 14:00 Uhr Kuchen und Kännchen nur draußen. Außerdem hängen mir da zu viele Rocker rum.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kitesun (29. März 2005)

@hardy

damit ich mich einstellen kann - wenn ich komme, wenn es nicht regnet - sag mal was zu km und hm

Frank


----------



## Enrgy (29. März 2005)

Hab grad noch ein Bild gefunden, was auch zum gestrigen Nightride passen würde...  

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=91280


----------



## zippi (29. März 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Hab grad noch ein Bild gefunden, was auch zum gestrigen Nightride passen würde...
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=91280



Oh Gott, das arme Tierchen!
Aber so krass war's ja gestern, soweit ich in der Dunkelheit erkennen konnte, nicht. Nicht das hier ein falscher Eindruck entsteht. Was gestern passiert ist, find ich nicht lustig.


----------



## Marco_Lev (29. März 2005)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> @marco
> Das war meine erste Tour mit Dir und es hat Spaß gemacht, insbesondere wegen der mir noch nicht bekannten Trails. Dabei legst Du aber auch ein ganz ordentliches Tempo vor. Da höre ich doch nicht mehr auf das Konditions-Understatement in Deinen Touren aus-und Beschreibungen. Alles Lüge!! Wobei-Es fehlen ja noch die letzten 10m zur Spitze  .
> Insbesondere für den vollgefressenen Volker war das nicht leicht zu verdauen  . Das war die Quittung für die Lästerei über meine Samstagsschwäche.



hmm...wenn so große namen ala *Enrgy* einen begleiten, werd ich doch etwas nervös und habe extra gas gegeben, da ich dachte, er langweilt sich sonst   
gut, an den letzten 10m arbeite ich schon eine weile, die bereiten mir in der tat kopfschmerzen   aber bald, noch ein paar touren mit manni, und ich fahr da mit links hoch *g*.
schade das ihr morgen nicht dabei seid, aber wie sieht es mit samstag aus?

gruß marco


----------



## Marco_Lev (29. März 2005)

kitesun schrieb:
			
		

> @hardy
> 
> damit ich mich einstellen kann - wenn ich komme, wenn es nicht regnet - sag mal was zu km und hm
> 
> Frank



hallo frank, du meinst die morgige tour?



> Ihr solltet Euch auf 30 Kilometer und 400-500 Höhenmeter einstellen.



gruß marco


----------



## Enrgy (29. März 2005)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> ... aber wie sieht es mit samstag aus?



Samstag muß ich (wie alle 3 Wochen) arbeiten, da geht frühestens ab 15Uhr was bei mir. Mal schauen, wie sich das Wetter entwickelt. Mit Dunkelheit und morschen Krötenkatzenlatten sollten wir dann wohl keine Probleme haben...


----------



## kitesun (29. März 2005)

@marco

ja, aber Hardy hat die Streckenführung geändert, deshalb

aber bei 96 % Regenwahrscheinlichkeit wird das wieder mal was, was mir nicht gefällt

War so schön über Ostern sauber nach hause zu kommen

Frank


----------



## hardy_aus_k (29. März 2005)

@Kitesun

Lt. Magic Maps sind es 29 Kilometer bei 490 Höhenmeter. Wie ich bereits gepostet habe, lassen sich davon 100 Höhenmeter ganz bequem umgehen, wenn es dann für den Anfang zu heftig ist.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## kitesun (30. März 2005)

@hardy

bin empfindlich und die Familie will ins Kino, also leider Absage

Habe mich aber für Samstag zur Birthdaytour eingetragen

Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (30. März 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

ich werde jetzt zu meinem letzten beruflichen Termin heute gehen und möchte nur mitteilen, dass ich auf jeden Fall nach Burscheid komme.

Natürlich habe ich vollstes Verständnis dafür, wenn aufgrund der unsicheren Wetterlage der einer oder andere absagt. Ich freue mich jedoch über jeden, der dann doch kommt.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## hardy_aus_k (30. März 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

eigentlich hatte ich die Sache heute Abend als Einsteigerrunde ausgeschrieben. Als ich wg. eines Staus verspätet zum Treffpunkt kam, wurde ich von nach steilen Uphills und nach rasenten Downhills lechzenden durchtrainierten Bodys in Empfang genommen. Erschienen waren trotz des drohenden Regens JürgenK, v6Bastian, Zachi, Manni, Dingeling69, FranG, Michael und Marco_Lev.

Von meinem Plan, gemütlich durch das Eifgental und das Sengbachtal zu fahren, nahm ich dann auch Abschied. Aus Respekt vor den erschienen Bikern machten wir uns dann Richtung Dünnthalsperre auf. Zunächst ging es in Kaltenberg den Getränkemartktrail hinunter ins Eifgental. Kurz vor Markusmühle ging es dann hoch nach Bremen. Von Bremen fuhren wir einen für die Feierabendrunden neuen Singletrial ins Linneftal, das wir dann bis zum Ende fuhren. Dann ging es hoch zur Staumauer.

Nachdem mich die Meute bis zur Staumauer gnadenlos vor sich hergetrieben hatte, hoffte ich nun, dass zumindestens die zwei, drei ersten steileren Anstiege der Dhünntalsperrenumrundung mir ein wenig Zeit zum Verschnaufen geben würde. Und tatsächlich, erste Protestschreie waren von den hinteren Plätzen zu hören. Aber die Protestschreie waren noch nicht ganz verhallt, da kamen wir in Neschen an. Von dort sind wir dann nach Scheuren gefahren, um den Singletrial richtig Altenberg zu nehmen. Von Altenberg ging es natürlich den Singletrail am Eifgenbach entlang. Zu meiner Enttäuschung hat keiner die kristischen Stellen bei Nässe ohne Absteigen geschafft. War denn doch wohl eine Einsteigertour.

Zum offziellen Schluss der Tour ging es dann hoch zur B51. Das waren dann 450 Höhenmeter und 20 Kilometer. Aber wir hatten noch nicht genug. Es regnete, aber wir wollten alle mehr. Zurück in Kaltenherberg sind wir dann den Serpentinentrail ins Eifgental hinunter gefahren. Die Zeit der Sigma- und Selbstbauleuchten war gekommen. Gemütlich ging es dann zurück zum Parkplatz. Zum Schluss waren es dann 550 Höhenmeter und 25 Kilometer.

Nächste Woche um die gleiche Zeit werden wir uns dann an der Hasenmühle in Wipperaue treffen. 

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## dingeling69 (30. März 2005)

ave,

vielen dank an hardy für die - wie üblich - perfekte routenführung. und natürlich auch für die wie immer amüsante aber richtige schilderung der ereignisse (durchtrainierte bodys ;-)

trotz des nicht perfekten wetters konnte man eigentlich ganz gut fahren.

salve - stefan


----------



## Delgado (31. März 2005)

@ Lars

Wenn das so weitergeht musst Du viel, viel Kuchen backen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=198

Gruß


----------



## FranG (31. März 2005)

@Hardy

Wirklich sehr schöne Tour mit feinen Singletrails!
Mehr davon!!!

Danke + Gruß
Frank


----------



## Enrgy (31. März 2005)

*Trailrunde der Feierabendbiker / Abt. Langenfeld*

Maaalzeit,

da ich Samstag arbeiten muß, kann ich nicht an der "Frühschicht" von MTB-kao teilnehmen.

Trotzdem will ich nicht untätig sein und hab mal eine Tour reigestellt, für die Langschläfer und vormittags anderweitig verhinderte.  

Start ist 15Uhr am bekannten Waldfriedhof in Langenfeld.
Die Route geht mit möglichst vielen Trails zunächst Richtung Opladen, an der Wupper entlang nach Diepental, rüber zur Sengbachmauer und rauf nach Schloß Burg.
Dort ist Wendepunkt und wir fahren über Glüder und Kottentrail wieder zurück zur Wipperaue und nach Langenfeld.

Dauer ca. 3h netto, 50km mit 700Hm, für genügend Pausen und gemütliches Tempo am Berg werde ich selbstverständlich sorgen  
Als Co-Guide konnte ich den bewährten zippi buchen.

So, eintragen kann man sich hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=222


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zachi (31. März 2005)

EnrgyStart ist 15Uhr am bekannten Waldfriedhof in Langenfeld.
Die Route geht mit möglichst vielen Trails zunächst Richtung Opladen schrieb:
			
		

> *Wo ist eigentlich dieser Kottentrail?* Habe schon oft den Namen gehört, vielleicht überfahre ich diesen auch manchmal. Aber ich weiß nicht welcher der Trails oberhalb von Glüder es ist.
> Wäre dankbar für eine klärende Info
> 
> Zachi


----------



## Enrgy (31. März 2005)

Zachi schrieb:
			
		

> *Wo ist eigentlich dieser Kottentrail?* Habe schon oft den Namen gehört, vielleicht überfahre ich diesen auch manchmal. Aber ich weiß nicht welcher der Trails oberhalb von Glüder es ist.
> Wäre dankbar für eine klärende Info
> 
> Zachi




Kommst du mit, dann siehst du ihn in wahrer Pracht (engste Serpentinen) und Größe (Steilheit)...

Scherz beiseite, es ist der Trail vom Pfaffenberg runter, der direkt unten am Balkhauser Kotten rauskommt (nicht der einfache Teil, welcher in die Betontreppen mündet!)
Inzwischen ist das obere Stück leider schon recht ausgefahren, die schönen Steinstufen wurden schon weggebremst, Discs seis gedankt   
Dafür ist der untere Teil noch so knifflig eng wie vor 12 Jahren. Dort macht es wohl den "Geradeaus-Freeridern" nicht soviel Spaß...
Um den ohne Fuß zu fahren, muß man schon 2-3x Hinterrad rumheben, immer schön mit Blick auf die 50m tiefer verlaufende Straße   
Es ist der schwierigste Natur-Trail den ich in unserer Gegend kenne (die von Kantenklatschern dumpf in den Hang gezimmerten Baller-Spuren logischerweise mal nicht mitgerechnet). 
So richtig Gardasee-like  , nur ohne See   

Gruß Volker


----------



## Marco_Lev (31. März 2005)

wirklich schöne tour gestern. habe vom hardy auch nichts anderes erwartet.
bei den angaben der tourdaten war ich wohl ein wenig naiv und hatte wirklich eine gemütliche runde dahinter vermutet   aus diesem grund bin ich dann auch noch mit bike angereist, was mir letztendlich den rest gegeben hat. 
am ende der tour standen somit 60km auf dem zähler   
fühle mich heute noch so, als wäre ich die tour erst grade eben gefahren. und wenn ich in den spiegel schaue sehe ich leider auch nichts vom durchtrainierten body   
wenn ich jetzt schon sehe, wer sich da alles auf *lars* seiner tour angemeldet hat, wird mir angst und bange, somit habe ich mich mal lieber wieder ausgetragen, muß ja auch noch meine wunden lecken...
fahren wollte ich dennoch. schaue ich mir *volkers* tour an, fühle ich mich momentan auch nicht unbedingt in guten händen, wobei, wenn die pausen großzügig gestaltet werden?! mal überlegen.
falls sonst jemand am samstag ne wirklich gemütliche runde fahren möchte, lasst es mich wissen 

gruß,
ein auf den boden der tatsachen zurück geholter marco


----------



## Enrgy (31. März 2005)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> ..schaue ich mir *volkers* tour an, fühle ich mich momentan auch nicht unbedingt in guten händen...



Waaat is??? Ick jlob, ick tille! 

Wir können dich gerne unten am Singletrail an der Wupper aufgabeln (wo die Baustelle ist), Strecke wie bei unserem Nightride. Zurück könntest du von Wipperaue durch Leichlingen an der Wupper entlang, da gibts auch keine Höhenmeter mehr.
Da ich ja selbst derzeit nicht die beste Form habe *hüstel-untertreib*, wirds sicher nicht so flott losgehen wie bei deiner Tour!


----------



## Marco_Lev (31. März 2005)

@enrgy
ich weiß nicht warum, aber die 750hm waren gestern extrem hart erkämpft. so ungefähr mit einem multiplikator von 2   (es wird wohl an den vergessenen müsliriegeln gelegen haben   )
wenn wir es gemütlich angehen, würde ich auch mit dem auto anreisen, will ja wenn dann schon die ganze tour mit euch fahren.
was mich irritiert sind die 50km in 3 stunden? wäre ja ein 16,6er schnitt, klingt nicht grade so gemütlich bei 700hm.
ach, red mir die sache doch einfach ein wenig schön, dann komme ich sicherlich mit


----------



## kitesun (31. März 2005)

@marco

komisch, das gleiche habe ich auch gedacht. Habe mich eingetragen, weil du dich eingetragen hast.

An enrgys-Tour stört mich die Länge und die späte Abfahrtszeit.

Also wir könnten auch eine schöne Tour durchs Eifgental machen. Startzeit wäre 11 Uhr oder lieber noch früher. Ich fahre lieber alleine durch den Wald bevor die Wandersmeute kommt.

Frank


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (31. März 2005)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> ...wenn ich jetzt schon sehe, wer sich da alles auf *lars* seiner tour angemeldet hat, wird mir angst und bange, somit habe ich mich mal lieber wieder ausgetragen, ...marco



Hallo Marco,
melde Dich ruhig wieder bei uns am Samstag um 11 Uhr an; ich gehe davon aus, daß wir nicht so wahnsinnig schnell fahren werden und auf alle Rücksicht nehmen werden (35 km in 3,5 Stunden = 10 km/h AVS; 800 HM /35 km = 23 HM pro km). Ich bin ja auch gerade erst wieder (nach meiner Erkältung und Verletzung)  neu ins Training eingestiegen
Grüße 
Bernd


----------



## Enrgy (31. März 2005)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> ach, red mir die sache doch einfach ein wenig schön, dann komme ich sicherlich mit



- Die lustigsten Tourguides...
- Autoparkplatz sehr nah an der A3, im SCHATTEN (ok, ich weiß du hastn 
   "Kabbrio" -frei nach Vatter Fußbroich)
- Zum warmfahren erstmal etwas flach auf Forstwegen...
 -Die besten und geheimsten Trails rund um Schloß Burg...sind wir mitm Forum 
  noch nicht gefahren, also Premiere!
 -Am Ende garantiert KEIN Berg mehr...

Daß du nach der Tour gestern platt bist, wundert mich nicht. Hattest ja beim Nightride noch gesagt, daß du per Bike anreisen willst. NAchdem ich dann den Bericht gelesen habe, hast du mir schon leid getan! "Und nochn Berg, und noch ne Steigung" etc, usw. Und dann noch per Bike zurück nach Lev, auweia!

Naja, kansst es dir ja überlegen, Anfahrtsskizze ist in meinem Fotoalbum.

Gruß Volker


----------



## Manni (31. März 2005)

Morgen Männer   
Komme grade zurück aus den Wupperbergen. 
Was soll ich sagen, die Trails sind geil, alles trocken, alles fahrbar. 
Bin heute sogar vom Pils die Serpentinen runter gekommen, ganz ohne Ausserkontrolle zu geraten   
Es tut mir jetzt schon weh, wenn ihr da am Samstag die geheimsten Energietrails ohne mich fahrt. Aber ich hab mich dafür bei Hardy für Mittwoch angemeldet. Ich hoffe mal Enrgy du bietest den Trail runter zum Kotten nochmal diesen Sommer. 

Aber was ist mit Sonntag? 
Wer hätte da Lust auf eine Runde rund um Remscheid? Könnte da was nettes mit 800hm und 45km anbieten. Keine großen Schwierigkeiten, viele Trails aber auch Forstautobahn.
Ich möchte dann aber schon sehr früh starten, damit man pünktlich zum Mittag wieder auf dem Heimweg ist. 
Treffpunkt wäre der Parkplatz Lehmkuhle, oder alternativ auf dem Wanderparkplatz in Solingen Unterburg (wie der Name schon sagt, direkt unter Schloß Burg)

Und zuletzt noch etwas für Studenten   
Nächsten Donnerstag Vormittag von Opladen zum Schöllerhof und rund um die Dhünntalsperre. ca 70km bei 1400hm.

Gruß Manni


----------



## v6bastian (31. März 2005)

Hallo Zusammen,

zunächst mal ein Lob auf unserem Tourguide. Hardy hat ne echt gute Mischung hinbekommen. Ich war am meisten von den spitzen Kehren begeistert, war mal echt was anderes mit viel Adrenalin. Der Rest der Tour war auch schön knackig und hatte ein ansprechendes Tempo gehabt. Bei solchen Touren ist es auch kein Wunder das Hardy für viele ein Mitfahrmagnet ist...  

Leider muss ich aber für den Samstag absagen. Nicht das ich mich nicht traue nach Gestern   , aber ich wollte an meinem letzen freien Wochenende mal ne Tagesfahrt ins grüne/blaue machen. Allerdings freue ich mich schon auf weitere Termine und vor allem auf die Zeit nach Mai, wenn die Abendschule aufhört. Juhuuu!!!

Best greets - Bastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JürgenK (31. März 2005)

kitesun schrieb:
			
		

> @marco
> 
> komisch, das gleiche habe ich auch gedacht. Habe mich eingetragen, weil du dich eingetragen hast.
> 
> ...




Hallo Frank und Marco,

ich glaube nicht, daß es am Samstag so schnell wird, immerhin bin ich auch dabei.  

Wie steht es allgemein eigentlich mit dem Kaffee, ich kann mich da nur finanziell beteiligen aber nichts tragen, da ich eigentlich mit dem Bike aus Longfield anreisen wollte.

@Tourguide
bleibt es etwa bei der Länge und den hm? Wenn du doch einiges mehr vorhast (so macht Hardy das immer  ) müßte ich vielleicht doch mit dem Auto anreisen.

Bis denn

Jürgen

PS: @Hardy  
War für eine Feierabendrunde recht flott gestern, da geht ja schon in Richtung Ausscheidungsfahren.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (31. März 2005)

JürgenK schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Wie steht es allgemein eigentlich mit dem Kaffee, ich kann mich da nur finanziell beteiligen aber nichts tragen, da ich eigentlich mit dem Bike aus Longfield anreisen wollte. ...


Hallo,
ich komme auch mit dem Rad, wollte aber zwei Thermoskannen (Früchtetee, Kaffee) + Becher mitbringen (und bei jemandem im Auto deponieren).
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## kitesun (31. März 2005)

alles klar, komme am Samstag und bringe eine Thermoskasse Kaffee und Becher und Milch mit

Frank


----------



## MTB-Kao (31. März 2005)

@marco
bin schon schwer enttäuscht, habe schließlich die tour unter anderem wegen dir entschärft. und sooo langsam war es bei unsere letzten ausfahrt auch nicht! also, rasch wieder eintragen sonst gibt es einen hinter die löffel...   und außerdem keinen kuchen. tröste dich, von delgado bin ich auch lichtjahre entfernt... wer nicht   

@v6bastian
alles billige ausreden!!!

@delgado
das mit dem kuchen bekomme ich schon hin. viellicht gibt's auch noch was blubberwasser   

@jürgen
es bleibt bei der angesprochenen tour. änderungen nur durch rücksprache mit den beteiligten bikern, also nicht auf hinterlistige hardyart    

das wetter soll ja super werden


----------



## Marco_Lev (31. März 2005)

nun gut, so wie es mir scheint, habe ich ja nicht wirklich eine wahl, die entscheidung habt ihr mir quasi abgenommen. ich muß lernen, mein plappermaul zu zügeln, oder halt zu den konsequenzen zu stehen   
somit habe ich mich wieder angemeldet... 

@enrgy: sorry, klingt wirklich sehr verlockend, aber den kopf habe ich selber durch die schlinge gesteckt, und diese zieht sich nun langsam zu.

@kitesun: nun gut, wir halten die meute schon unter kontrolle, weiß zwar noch nicht genau wie, aber ich werde es mit einem mitleidserregenden gesichtsausdruck versuchen   

dann bis samstag, 
marco


----------



## Zachi (31. März 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Kommst du mit, dann siehst du ihn in wahrer Pracht (engste Serpentinen) und Größe (Steilheit)...


Kann leider nicht, da ich übers Wochenende wegfahre. Sonst wäre ich schon bei MTB-Kao angemeldet   



			
				Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Scherz beiseite, es ist der Trail vom Pfaffenberg runter, der direkt unten am Balkhauser Kotten rauskommt (nicht der einfache Teil, welcher in die Betontreppen mündet!)



Dann ist der Trail auf der rechten Wupperseite ... Dann kenn ich ihn wohl doch nicht. Bin meistens auf der linken Seite gegenüber des Campingplatzes unterwegs.

Zachi


----------



## Zachi (31. März 2005)

So nun muß ich doch auch mal meinen Senf zur gestrigen Runde dazugeben.
Es war ne richtig gute Runde, anfangs dachte ich zwar, ich brech(im warsten Sinne des wortes) ab, aber dann hab ich mich wieder gefangen. Ich kann mich noch genau an meine erste Runde mit Hardy erinnern, da war der gestrige letzte Anstieg auch der letzte. Und da mußte ich im Gegensatz zu gestern fast auf allen vieren hoch. 

Und jetzt zu Samstag: Schade, Schade, daß ich nicht da bin, sonst würde ich bei beiden Touren mitfahren. Auf MTB-Kao´s Tour wegen das Kuchen´s   und Enrgy´s wegen des Kottentrails. Hoffe ja, beides gibt´s dieses Jahr nochmal.  

Zachi


----------



## Delgado (1. April 2005)

MTB-Kao ...... viellicht gibt's auch noch was blubberwasser  :D 

 :cool:[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Lars,
> 
> wenn Blubberwasser, dann am Besten vor der Tour.
> Macht so beschwingt auf den Downhills   .
> ...


----------



## MTB-Kao (1. April 2005)

@marco

recht so   

@zachi
schade das du am sa nicht dabei bist. aber die nächste tour kommt bestimmt  wegen dem kuchen muss ich mir dann aber noch überlegen   

@delgado
du musst ja eh noch auf dem bike heim, da macht es doch keinen unterschied mit dem blubberwasser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (1. April 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

wer von Euch hat sich das denn mit dem Award ausgedacht   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Enrgy (1. April 2005)

April-April, da macht der enrgy, was er willl...

Wäre um ein Haar drauf reingefallen. Diese Schmutzbuckel!


----------



## Zachi (1. April 2005)

*... lustitsch, lustitsch*


----------



## JürgenK (1. April 2005)

...da bin ich ja ganz gerührt, daß ich den April-Oskar bekommen habe.  
Aber mal ganz ganz ehrlich, ganz unverdient war es ja nun auch nicht.   

Übrigens MTB-Kao, ich hab nochmal die Trommel gerührt für deine Tour Morgen. Vielleicht solltest du noch ein Blech Kuchen nachlegen.


Jürgen


----------



## hardy_aus_k (1. April 2005)

@MTB-Kao

Für JürgenK brauchst Du keinen Kuchen einzuplanen. Er ist es gewohnt, dass es keinen Kuchen gibt, wenn Kuchen in Aussicht gestellt ist   

@All

Irgendeine Ratte hat mir heute folgendes Mail geschrieben:

Hallo Hardy,
herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Mitglied des Jahres.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpo...480&postcount=1 

Gruß
...

Demjenigen wünsche ich ein Leben lang ein knackendes Tretlager   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## FranG (1. April 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @All
> 
> Irgendeine Ratte hat mir heute folgendes Mail geschrieben:
> 
> ...


Hhhhmm, wer verschickt wohl solche Nachrichten an solch einem Tag? 
Ich hoffe Du hattest etwas Spaß dabei, ich auf jeden Fall 

Rattenscharfe Grüße
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (1. April 2005)

Tach zusammen,ich sage nur:

First choice ist the real choice.  

Oder um es mit Highla(e)nders Worten zu sagen:

Es kann nur einen geben.  

VG Martin

PS: Danke an Frank @FranG, der den Beweis dafür erbrachte.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (1. April 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @MTB-Kao
> 
> Für JürgenK brauchst Du keinen Kuchen einzuplanen. Er ist es gewohnt, dass es keinen Kuchen gibt, wenn Kuchen in Aussicht gestellt ist
> 
> ...


Hallo Hardy,
ich dachte bisher, daß JürgenK immer angemeldet ist und dann nicht kommt oder kurzfristig absagt - aber vielleicht habe ich mich diesmal getäuscht.
Bernd


----------



## hardy_aus_k (1. April 2005)

@Bernd_aus_Holz

Das war jetzt fast richtig, aber es fehlt noch ein kleiner Zusatz:

Wenn er dann kommt, dann kündigt er Kuchen an, den es nicht gibt   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## JürgenK (1. April 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Bernd_aus_Holz
> 
> Das war jetzt fast richtig, aber es fehlt noch ein kleiner Zusatz:
> 
> ...




....nee nee seid ihr fies, wer sone Bikefreunde hat braucht keine Feinde mehr.  
Wenn ich eine bessere Performance hätte würde ich sagen, die Antwort gebe ich morgen....  


bis denn

Jürgen


----------



## mikkael (1. April 2005)

Servus Gemeinde!

nach einer absolut geilen (Bike)-Reise in Wales, wollte ich mich noch einmal melden! Ich kann keine Singletrails mehr sehen!  

Bericht und Bilder folgen in Kürze.
Hier aber vorab das Foto, das alles aussagt; einfach so, ohne Kommentar: 







Morgen werde ich in Moitzfeld *gps*en, also tourt weiter ohne mich! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## rpo35 (2. April 2005)

Moin zusammen,

ich denke, das ist der richtige Thread um MTB-Kao Happy Birthday zu wünschen......Immer schön fit und gesund bleiben !

Happy Trails
Ralph


----------



## Enrgy (2. April 2005)

Ja, auch von mir alles Gute und viel Spaß gleich bei der Geburtstagsrunde! Kommt ja ein richtig großer Trupp zusammen!

@ mikkael
  
Du hast uns (vorerst) mal in der Teamwertung wieder vor die WBTSler gepowert! Super! Von den Jungs ist aber auch noch einer am Lago, keine Ahnung, wieviel er noch nachtragen kann. Aus den "2-3 Tagen biken" ist dann bei dir wohl doch wieder die ganze Woche geworden, aber so kennen wir dich ja...


----------



## Blake69 (2. April 2005)

Dann werde ich mal anfangen, Jungs.

Danke nochmals an unser Geburtstagskind Lars:

Supergeile Tour bei herrlichem Wetter und bester Führung und abschließendem lecker Kuchen-Essen mit Sekt und Kaffe (Karo und mit Koffein). Könnten wir eigentlich jedesmal machen 

Lars, Dir auch heute Abend noch eine super Party.  

Gruß, Jörg


----------



## hardy_aus_k (2. April 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

das war doch schon ganz anständig, was uns da MTB-Kao geboten hat   





Laut meinen Aufzeichnungen sind dann knapp 30 Kilometer und 750 Höhenmeter zusammengekommen.

Am der Stelle vielen Dank für Speis und Trank   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Marco_Lev (2. April 2005)

war wirklich ne absolut klasse runde. beste bohne sozusagen   

@hardy: du hast die runde ja aufgezeichnet. könntest du mir bitte die tour per mail senden? hab zwar noch kein gps, aber bald ist es soweit, und dann werde ich die tour gleich mal nach fahren.
[email protected]
thx

gruß marco

ps: vielen dank für kuchen und sekt, der kuchen war richtig gut, den hast du doch nicht selbst gemacht, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zippi (2. April 2005)

Hallo Gebutstagskind,
......wie schön das Du geboren bist , wir hätten Dich sonst sehr vermißt....
Wir sind zwar noch nicht zusammengefahren, aber was nicht  ist, kann noch werden.
Jedenfalls noch herzliche Glückwünsche von mir an Lars  
Greez
Dirk


----------



## Manni (2. April 2005)

Auch von mir nochmal herzlichen Glückwunsch Lars,
ich hoffe mal noch nicht nachträglich   

Und an alle: 
Morgen früh raus aus den Federn, die Trails rufen! Anmelden Marsch Marsch.
Denn jetzt wo ich ein offiziell am GPS ausgebildeter Tourguide bin    - Juchhu sei Dank - kann ja beim guiden nix mehr schief gehen   

Gute Nacht
Manni


----------



## zippi (3. April 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Auch von mir nochmal herzlichen Glückwunsch Lars,
> ich hoffe mal noch nicht nachträglich
> 
> Und an alle:
> ...



Habe mich gerade bei Dir eingetragen. Auch wenn die Uhrzeit von 9.00   -erst recht für ca.30-40min Anreise- an einem Sonntag völlig daneben ist. Ich glaube, ich muß mal mit Deiner FReundin reden. 1/2 8 aufstehen, tststs! Ein Glück, dass meine Tochter noch ne 1/4 std früher aufsteht. Sonst würde ich das nicht packen. Über den Anteil Forstautobahn reden wir gleich noch.

Greez
Dirk


----------



## Enrgy (3. April 2005)

Maaalzeit,

hier mal der Rapport von der Spätschicht gestern Nachmittag:

Um 15 Uhr trafen sich am Waldfriedhof in Langenfeld folgende 6 Teilenhemer, um sich von mir durch die Spähren des Diepentals und der Wupperberge lotsen zu lassen:

    * FranG
    * konastinky
    * CC-Schnecke und nicht-IBC-ler Uwe
    * määd
    * Dr.Sputnik

Das Wetter war so, wie man es sich eigentlich das ganze Jahr zum biken wünscht: keine Wolke am Himmel, trockener, aber nicht staubiger Untergrund, knapp 16°C im Schatten. Nicht zu vergessen, durch die Zeitumstellung und die Jahreszeit hat man endlich auch nachmittags noch genug Zeit, eine längere Tour ohne hereinbrechende Dunkelheit zu fahren.

An Material war gestern fast ein gesamter Querschnitt durch alle Bikespielarten verteten, vom HT über Normalfullies, leichte Freerider, schwere Freerider bis zur Krönung, dem Litespeed Edel-Titanfully mit weit unter 10Kg  . An dem Bike war aber auch garnix, was nur irgenwie Gewicht macht. Der Kona Freerider wog da locker das Doppelte...

Kurz nach 3 machten wir uns also auf den Weg, zuerst recht flach über Feldwege Richtung Opladen zur Wupper, um dort den Bogen richtung Balken und Diepental zu kriegen. Direkt am ersten Aufstieg zum ersten Trail gabs einen heftigen Kettenklemmer, der sich nur durch "Operation am offenen Herzen" beheben ließ. Also Kettenblätter runter und Kette rausgefummelt...

Vorbei an der Wietscher Mühle wurden die Fußgänger langsam mehr, je näher man sich der Diepentalsperre näherte. Hier ereilte uns dann die nächste Panne, ein Platten, der uns aber auch nicht lange aufhalten konnte.

Weiter auf schmalen Pfaden gings aufwärts bis hinter Witzhelden, wo wir die Landstaße querten und die schöne aber leider sehr kurze Abfahrt runter zur Sengbach nahmen, um zur Staumauer zu kommen.

Hier verabschiedeten sich FranG, Konastinky und Uwe, die noch andere Verpflichtungen hatten. Ihre Route dürfte runter nach Glüder und von dort im Tal zurück geführt haben.

Der Rest der Truppe fuhr dann rauf nach Höhrath, rüber nach Schloß Burg und weiter aufwärts auf abgeschiedenen Wegen bis nach Hünger. Hier war der Wendepunkt und auch "Gipfel" mit ca. 250mÜNN erreicht. 
Es folgte nun der erste "richtige" Trail runter nach Burg. zuerst noch schön flüssig mit Kurven und kleinen Sprüngen, dann plötzlich sehr steil und über Felsen bergab.

Naqch kurzer Fahrt im Tal durch Unterburg gings direkt nach Glüder. Hier fuhr ich dann mit @määd noch das nächste Highlight, den Kottentrail, der vom Pfaffenberg direkt runter zum Balkhauser Kotten führt. Zuerst wieder in erier Rinne steil bergab, dann in 8 sehr engen Serpentinen auf sehr schmalem Pfad bis auf die Straße, wo wir wieder auf @CC-Schnecke und @Dr.Sputnik trafen.

Inzwischen hatten wir alle genug Trails, Höhenmeter und Abfahrten gesammelt, so daß es auf direktem Wege über Wupperhof und Wipperaue zum Ausgangspunkt zurück ging.
Die Autos unserer Splittergruppe waren auch schon weg, so daß ich beruhigt davon ausgehen konnte, keinen verloren zu haben

Ich habe dann @määd noch bis kurz vor den Bahnhof geleitet, womit bei mir dann letztendlich fast 57km und 750Hm auf der Uhr standen.

Die bereinigten Daten ab Waldfriedhof:
49km
705Hm
3h05min Nettofahrzeit
16,1er Schnitt

Ich hoffe, alle hatten trotz der ein oder anderen Panne und "Zipperlein" (CC-Schnecke, was macht die Sehne??? Du Verrückter!!) ihren Spaß.

Bilder gibts diesmal keine, da mein Haus-und Hoffotograf und Coguide Zippi leider kurzfristig verhindert war.

Gruß Volker


----------



## hardy_aus_k (3. April 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

ich musste natürlich heute auch in die Berge, um das herrliche Wetter zu geniessen. Eigentlich wollte ich mich von Bruchhausen (Witzhelden) Richtung Wuppertal aufmachen.

Aber irgendwie war es nicht mein Wochenende. Kurz vor Kohlfurt merkte ich dann, dass es einfach überhaupt nicht läuft. Deshalb bin ich dann über die Autobrücke vor Kolhfurt auf die andere Seite der Wupper und bin dort wieder zurückgefahren.

Positiv daran war, dass ich mal endlich eine Brücke über die Wupper gefunden habe, die nicht gesperrt war. Damit steht dann auch die Streckenführung einer Feierabendrunde nach Kohlfurt. Heute waren es am Ende knapp 900 Höhenmeter bei 27 Kilometer. Da werde ich wohl für eine Feierabendrunde die eine oder andere Gemeinheit herausnehmen müssen.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Marco_Lev (3. April 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wie, dafür bist du aufs rad gestiegen? also für solche daten hol ich ja nicht mal mein bike aus dem keller   

ach ja, 
hätte jemand montag und mittwoch interesse an einer kleinen feierabendrunde?
mit montag muß ich mir noch überlegen, da ich mich gleich noch mal aufs rad schwinge...
treffpunkt wäre dann wieder bahnhof leverkusen opladen. start 17 uhr, da ich wieder nachtschicht hab.
über kleine änderungen von startpunkt und termin/uhrzeit kann man sich ja evtl. einigen.

gruß marco


----------



## kitesun (3. April 2005)

bei mir geht leider in nächster Zeit mal wieder nichts. 

Die hintere XT-Nabe ist im Eimer (auf jeden Fall ein mehr als merkwürdiges Geräusch) und beim basteln an der hinteren Scheibenbremse ist mir die Bremsflüssigkeit ausgelaufen. Keine Ahnung, ob da noch was zu retten ist.

Bis dann
Frank


----------



## CC-Schnecke (3. April 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Maaalzeit,
> 
> hier mal der Rapport von der Spätschicht gestern Nachmittag:
> 
> ...



HALLO JUNGS,

also es hat super Spaß gemacht und wir sehen uns bestimmt bald wieder   Ich werde erst mal mindestens 5 Tage aussetzen und am Samstag werde ich sehen obs geht oder nicht   ?
.....Hallo Dr. was macht deine kleine Verletzung, hast du dich gut pflegen lassen HEHE  ......

Also bis die Tage

CC-Schnecke


----------



## Dr.Sputnik (3. April 2005)

Hallo Zusammen,

hab zur Belohnung gerade erst mal gegrillt....
Nee, Rad und Technik ist alles in Ordnung. Nur mein Fuss is dick und blau (hicks)
Meine nackte Ar***backe kennste ja schon und mein Knie erst recht.

Die Tour war super, kein Grund zur Klage - Ein Lob an den Guide !!!

Anbei noch mal der Kartenausschnitt.






Gruss Dr.Sputnik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni (3. April 2005)

Tourbericht von heute Sonntag 03.04.05:

Um 9:00Uhr früh, bei bestem Wetter startete unsere Wochenendtour unterhalb der Burg des Grafen von Berg.  
Auf dem Parkplatz in Solingen Unterburg wartete bereits nksol. Kurzfristig hatten sich noch Backloop und zippi angekündigt und so warteten wir auf der Brücke vor der Talstation der Selsselbahn auf die beiden.
Dann ging es los. Aufgrund des recht kalten Morgens starteten wir erstmals brutal bergan, was unserem Morgenmuffel zippi garnicht paßte  Aber so konnten wir uns auf dem Höhenkamm oberhalb der Wupper bei leichtem Gefälle zur Müngstner Brücke und weiter an die B229 rollen lassen. 
Unterwegs nahmen unsere Freerider und Backloop noch eine Treppenabfahrt mit.
Dann ging es Richtung Sudberg, wieder steil bergan und das Murren in meinem Rücken nahm zu, wurde aber auf den nächsten 10km entlang des Morsbachs nach Gerstau und dann im Gelpetal abgewürgt. Schöne schnelle Trails, im ständigen ab und auf. An der Ronsdorfer Talsperre wurde gerastet, dann ging es über Heuspiepen  und Langenhaus weiter um Remscheid herrum.
Verbesserungen müssen hier noch folgen, da einige Höhenmeter bergab auf Asphalt zureckgelegt wurden.
Kurz wurden Vororte von Remscheid durchquert und es ging auf breiten Waldwegen an Danielshammer, Hermannsmühle, Tackermühle vorbei. Leider auch hier etwas hoher Asphaltanteil.
Entlang der A1 fuhren wir nach Neuenhof und es folgten wieder einige Trails sowie Forstwege ins Eschbachtal. Nun ging es am Eschbach entlang auf dem X19 vorbei an alten Mühlen und Hämmern zurück nach Burg.

Mitgefahren sind:
nksol, zippi und backloop

Daten:
38,92km bei 785hm
2:38:29 reine Fahrzeit
14,73km/h AV-Tempo

Karte  ca. 1MB 
Höhenprofil 


Gruß Manni


----------



## MTB-Kao (3. April 2005)

Tach Leute

Nach der gestrigen Tour musste ich erst noch durch die Waschanlage, Bier kaufen, in den Biergarten, Party feiern, schlafen, aufräumen, spazieren gehen, in den Biergarten, Kuchen essen, Staub saugen und wischen... daher jetzt also erst der etwas verspätete Tourbericht    

Am Parkplatz in Burscheid kamen 10 wackere Gestalten zusammen um an der Geburtstagstour teilzunehmen. Delgado hatte natürlich schon wieder 70km in den Beinen, Blake kam aus Wipperfürth und die meisten anderen sind mit dem Auto angereist. Um elf Uhr ging die Tour los. Vom Parkplatz aus erst mal hinunter über einen längeren Singletrail ins Eifgental: alles fahrbar    Auch wenn Marco meinte hier und da mal umkippen zu müssen und auch Bernd sich über diese bösenbösen Bäume im Wald beschwert hat    Es ging dann über Markusmühle zur Rausmühle und dort hoch nach Dabringhausen. Dies sollte zur Beruhigung einiger Mitfahrer der schwerste Anstieg gewesen sein. Hinter Dabringhasuen ging es hinunter zum Schwimmbad und an der Coenenmühle vorbei. Auf dem Trail Richtung Dhünntal gab es dann den ersten Platten    An der Dhünntalsperre kurz Pause gemacht ging es in stetigem Auf und Ab dem Schöllerhof entgegen. Auf einem kurzem Downhill der nächste Defekt: Delgado hatte trotz 4bar einen Durchschlag... manchmal hat so eine Starrgabel doch so seine Nachteile    Als auch Marco den Anstieg zum Gut Engelrath geschafft hatte gabs zur Belohnung einen schönen Singletrail wieder hinunter. Der letzte Anstieg sollte die lange Rampe hinauf zum Parkplatz sein.

Insgesamt eine sehr schöne lockere Runde mit viel Luft zum Erzählen und zur Belohnung einem leckeren Kuchen und einem Gläschen Sekt. Meine Hochachtung gilt vor allem Hardy der bei 20 Grad immer noch mit komplett langer Montour und Helmmütze gefahren ist    Mir hat es Spaß gemacht, ich hoffe euch auch   

Ach ja, noch etwas: Danke für die vielen Glückwünsche.


----------



## Backloop (3. April 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Tourbericht von heute Sonntag 03.04.05:
> 
> Um 9:00Uhr früh, bei bestem Wetter startete unsere Wochenendtour unterhalb der Burg des Grafen von Berg.
> Auf dem Parkplatz in Solingen Unterburg wartete bereits nksol. Kurzfristig hatten sich noch Backloop und zippi angekündigt und so warteten wir auf der Brücke vor der Talstation der Selsselbahn auf die beiden.
> ...



Manni, sehr schöne Tour mit viel Potential. Ein bisserl Feinschliff und es wird eine klasse Tagestour draus.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## zippi (4. April 2005)

@manni
wirklich schön, Deine Tour! Und wieder was Neues. Die Trails waren erste Sahne, wenngleich durch das ewige Rauf-Runter herzinfarktverdächtig  . Anhand der Karte wollen wir dann noch für den Feinschliff sorgen und den Asphaltanteil senken, obwohl der sich eigentlich in Grenzen hielt, nur eben meist lang bergab führte. Da waren die bitter erarbeiteten Höhenmeter umsonst vernichtet  . der frühe Startzeitpunkt wurde letztlich mit wenigen Ausflüglern entschädigt  . Jedenfalls könnt ich mich in den Arsch beißen, dass die Batterien meiner Kamera alle waren, bei der schönen Gegend und den Trails.
Die drei Fotos poste ich noch.

@Volker
Da hattest Du ja die Prominenz aus'm Pott bei Dir, Respekt. Hätte gern den Flug des promovierten UFO-Piloten begleitet. Sein Bruder hat mir heute Morgen schon berichtet. Seid ihr ja auch ne ordentliche Tour gefahren! Kotten-Trail, schon der Hammer, aber die Treppenabfahrt haste wohl nicht alternativ angeboten, was? Naja, man kann sich ja nicht teilen.
Greez
Dirk


----------



## Dr.Sputnik (4. April 2005)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> @Volker
> Da hattest Du ja die Prominenz aus'm Pott bei Dir, Respekt. Hätte gern den Flug des promovierten UFO-Piloten begleitet. Sein Bruder hat mir heute Morgen schon berichtet.



Ihr Petzen... 
Hab Ihr bei der Stadt wieder nichts zu tun....

Wenn ich übrigens vorher gewusst hätte, dass wir an dem Campingplatz von unserem AzuBi vorbeikommen, hätte man die Pause dort abhalten können... Netter Biergarten....


Gruss Dr.Sputnik


----------



## Enrgy (4. April 2005)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Seid ihr ja auch ne ordentliche Tour gefahren! Kotten-Trail, schon der Hammer, aber die Treppenabfahrt haste wohl nicht alternativ angeboten, was? Naja, man kann sich ja nicht teilen.
> Greez
> Dirk



Wenn die Jungs mit raufgekommen wären, hätte ich ihnen schon die Alternative genannt. Aber CC-Schnecke hatte aufgrund seines Leichtbaurads wieder Sehnenprobleme und Dr.Sputnik hatte zwischen Klärwerk und Tierheim einen "leichten Umfaller". Daher sind die beiden nicht mehr mit auf den Pfaffenberg gekommen, sondern haben unten am Kotten gewartet. 
@määd war aber dabei und ist auch von ganz oben runter. Zwar nicht alles gefahren, aber immerhin, für´s erste Mal ganz ordentlich!
Eigentlich hätte man auch noch die Treckerschleife anhängen können, aber das wäre dann auch über meine Verhältnisse gegangen. Hab so schon 1h in der Wanne verbracht und gestern gabs NULL Bewegung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FranG (4. April 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die Jungs mit raufgekommen wären, hätte ich ihnen schon die Alternative genannt. Aber CC-Schnecke hatte aufgrund seines Leichtbaurads wieder Sehnenprobleme und Dr.Sputnik hatte zwischen Klärwerk und Tierheim einen "leichten Umfaller". Daher sind die beiden nicht mehr mit auf den Pfaffenberg gekommen, sondern haben unten am Kotten gewartet.
> @määd war aber dabei und ist auch von ganz oben runter. Zwar nicht alles gefahren, aber immerhin, für´s erste Mal ganz ordentlich!
> Eigentlich hätte man auch noch die Treckerschleife anhängen können, aber das wäre dann auch über meine Verhältnisse gegangen. Hab so schon 1h in der Wanne verbracht und gestern gabs NULL Bewegung.



Warum bin ich nur früher nach Hause gefahren???   
@ Enrgy: Kannst du die Tour vielleicht nochmal wiederholen? Ich pass dann auch beim Schalten auf  

Frank


----------



## Enrgy (4. April 2005)

FranG schrieb:
			
		

> Warum bin ich nur früher nach Hause gefahren???
> @ Enrgy: Kannst du die Tour vielleicht nochmal wiederholen? Ich pass dann auch beim Schalten auf
> 
> Frank




Da machen wir mal ne schöne Feierabendrunde draus, Glüder vorwärts und dann über Kottentrail und Treckerschleife zurück. Muß aber noch etwas länger hell sein.


----------



## zippi (4. April 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> ..... Aber CC-Schnecke hatte aufgrund seines Leichtbaurads wieder Sehnenprobleme.............



Das ist, glaube ich, ein Trick von Ihm    . Erst Mitleid erwecken, bei den Mitfahrern Nahrung abzocken, Pausen verlängern und zum Schluß ist er trotz "Behinderung" dann wieder fit und fährt vorne mit während die anderen am Hungerast nagen  .

Greez
Dirk


----------



## Enrgy (4. April 2005)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist, glaube ich, ein Trick von Ihm    . Erst Mitleid erwecken, bei den Mitfahrern Nahrung abzocken, Pausen verlängern und zum Schluß ist er trotz "Behinderung" dann wieder fit und fährt vorne mit während die anderen am Hungerast nagen  .
> 
> Greez
> Dirk




Genau so sah es Samstag auch aus! (bis auf den Hungerast)  
Am Berg war ich immer der letzte, und glaub mal nicht, ich hätte mich da ausgeruht! Kennst mich ja, egal wie langsam ich bin, Puls kommt immer auf 190!
Die Trails waren aber trotzdem klasse. Echt gute Bodenverhältnisse. Kann Dottore Sputnik auch bestätigen, er hat ewas braune "Heilerde" aufgesammelt, leider mit etwas Steinchen garniert...


----------



## mikkael (4. April 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> ..Aber irgendwie war es nicht mein Wochenende... ..Heute waren es am Ende knapp 900 Höhenmeter bei 27 Kilometer.


 Habe ich hier was verpasst?

Ich glaube ich muss mich mit einigen Einsteigerrunden aufbauen, die ganze WP-Anstrengung nützt scheinbar nichts!

VG Mikkael


----------



## zippi (4. April 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Habe ich hier was verpasst?
> 
> Ich glaube ich muss mich mit einigen Einsteigerrunden aufbauen, die ganze WP-Anstrengung nützt scheinbar nichts!
> 
> VG Mikkael



Wieder so ein Tiefstapler.

Du mußt doch jetzt erst mal ein Fahrtechnik-Seminar geben, oder?

Grütz
Dirk


----------



## hardy_aus_k (4. April 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

ich habe mal für Sonntag eine Tour eingestellt. Würde mich freuen, wenn sich der ein oder andere findet, der mich um die Dhünntalsperre begleitet.

Um Urheberrechtsstreitigkeiten zu vermeiden, wird die Streckenführung weitestgehend außerhalb des bekannten Klassikers sein. Im Laufe der Woche werde ich den genauen Verlauf posten.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## juchhu (4. April 2005)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Wieder so ein Tiefstapler.
> 
> Du mußt doch jetzt erst mal ein Fahrtechnik-Seminar geben, oder?
> 
> ...


 

Du meintest doch wohl eher "nehmen" statt "geben"  




			
				hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> ich habe mal für Sonntag eine Tour eingestellt. Würde mich freuen, wenn sich der ein oder andere findet, der mich um die Dhünntalsperre begleitet.
> 
> ...


 

Das ist auch besser so.  Schließlich beobachtet meine Rechtsabteilung dieses Treiben schon mit Argusaugen und drängt mich zu einem vernichtenden Erstschlag.  

Apropo Erstschlag:

Interessante Diskussion während des GPS-WORKSHOP wg. Tourdaten- und Kartenveröffentlichung. An den gefahren Touren erlangt der Entwickler und Tourguide ein Urheberrecht (sofern er nicht schon bereits nachweislich veröffentlichte Strecken(abschnitte) nachfährt ). Allerdings ist das Posten von Kartenausschnitten von Papierkarten und/oder Digitalkarten schon eine ganz andere Sache. Macht Euch doch mal die Mühe, die Lizenzbedingungen von z.B. Magicmaps durchzulesen.

Ein kleiner Ausschnitt:

§ 10 Urheberschutz und Veröffentlichung
Die Software darf weder vervielfältigt, noch verarbeitet werden. Das gilt auch für die Speicherung auf anderen Medien. *Die digitalisierten Touren unterliegen ebenfalls dem Copyright und dürfen nur in Rücksprache mit MagicMaps veröffentlicht werden.*
Wenn Sie Abbildungen / Screenshots von Kartenmaterial der CD-ROMs veröffentlichen, müssen die Lizenzbestimmungen der Datenhersteller, d.h. der Landesvermessungsämter, berücksichtigt werden.
Eine kostenlose Datenveröffentlichung im Internet ist möglich, wenn Sie die folgenden 6 Punkte berücksichtigen:
*1. Das MagicMaps-Produkt muss in Ihrem rechtmäßigen Besitz sein.*
*2. Der Zugang zu Ihrer Internetdomain muss unentgeltlich sein.*
*3. Die Karten / Abbildungen müssen mit thematischen Informationen verknüpft werden.*
*4. Die Daten Ihrer Internetdomain dürfen den Umfang von 1024 x 768 Pixel nicht überschreiten (d.h. eine Abbildung mit max. 1024x768 Pixel oder mehrere kleine Abbildungen mit einer insgesamten Größe von max. 1024x768 Pixel).*
*5. Es muss ein Copyright-Vermerk mit Link für das Kartenmaterial angebracht werden (z.B. © Landesvermessungsamt Bayern, TK 1:25.000. Link auf **www.geodaten.bayern.de**).*
*6. Es muss ein Copyright-Vermerk mit Link für die Software angebracht werden (z.B. © MagicMaps GmbH, Bayern 3D. Das interaktive Kartenwerk. Link auf **www.magicmaps.de**).*
Alle anderen Arten der Veröffentlichung von kartographischen Daten (z.B. für Presse) bedürfen der Zustimmung und Lizenzierung der jeweiligen Landesvermessungsämter.
Copyright (c) 2003 MagicMaps

Gut, wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter. Aber von der strafbaren Handlung zur Strafverfolgung ist es nicht unbedingt weit.

So, das war jetzt erstmal wieder vom Urheber der einzig wahren Dhünntalsperrenroute. 

VG Martin


----------



## Marco_Lev (4. April 2005)

hallo freunde der feierabendrunden,
dann bin ich jetzt auch mal so frech und stelle fast zeitgleich einen termin neben hardys runde ein.
startpunkt ist wieder mal, wer hätte es gedacht, der bahnhof in opladen.
hier kann man sich dann eintragen 

gruß marco

PS: @zachi: hoffe es bleibt bei dir dabei, wie abgesprochen, oder?


----------



## CC-Schnecke (4. April 2005)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist, glaube ich, ein Trick von Ihm    . Erst Mitleid erwecken, bei den Mitfahrern Nahrung abzocken, Pausen verlängern und zum Schluß ist er trotz "Behinderung" dann wieder fit und fährt vorne mit während die anderen am Hungerast nagen  .
> 
> Greez
> Dirk



Also  Schlappi Zippi,

einen Müsliriegel hast du noch gut   bei mir, den anderen musst du dir hart verdienen(wenn du Bergauf an mir vorbeiziehst)  .
So zum Thema Sehne, ich muss morgen ein MRT machen lassen sieht echt nicht gut aus, wahrscheinlich Miniskus   .
halte euch aber auf dem laufenden, den ich will wenns irgendwie geht wieder am Sonntag auf dem Ach So schweren Bike Sitzen und schwitzen....
Möchte endlich mal so einen Hightech Rennesel wie du haben ZIPPI .
Also Jungs immer locker bleiben es hät noch immer jutjegangen  .
Hallo Dr. wieso regen sich die anderen immer auf? Ich hatten doch eine schöne Pause in der Sonne oder  hat nur noch das Eiskalte Weizen gefehlt  .
Also bis denne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zippi (4. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Du meintest doch wohl eher "nehmen" statt "geben"



Moment Monsieur le jucu,
Mikka war doch in Witten, wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab...............



@cc-Kriechtier
Da muß ich mir wohl beim nächsten Uphill mal wieder einen Ablenkungssatz ausdenken   

Grütze
Dirk


----------



## Zachi (4. April 2005)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> PS: @zachi: hoffe es bleibt bei dir dabei, wie abgesprochen, oder?



So, habe mich mal eingetragen, kann nur passieren, daß ich es nicht vor 18.00 Uhr schaffe. Fange morgen in einer anderen Abteilung an und weiß noch nicht, wie da die Arbeitszeiten sind. Werde morgen kurz bescheid geben, wie es klappt.

Zachi


----------



## CC-Schnecke (4. April 2005)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Moment Monsieur le jucu,
> Mikka war doch in Witten, wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab...............
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Zippi

ja wann gehen wir wieder Biken war letztens ziemlich geil und hat ein riesen Gaudi gebracht   .
Also bis bald berg runter du rauf icke  .
Machs gut


----------



## juchhu (5. April 2005)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Moment Monsieur le jucu,
> Mikka war doch in Witten, wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab...............
> 
> ...
> ...


 
Verstanden hattest Du das schon richtig, nur musste Mikkael aus terminlichen Gründen den Kurs absagen bzw. auf einen späteren Zeitpunkt umbuchen.  

Also gilt meine Aussage wg. "nehmen statt geben" immer noch.  

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (5. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Ein kleiner Ausschnitt:
> 
> ...


 
Um Missverständnisse zu vermeiden, bei den o.g. digitalisierten Touren sind die in Magicmaps mitgelieferten Touren und nicht etwaige selbstentwickelte/aufgezeichnete Touren gemeint.

VG Martin


----------



## mikkael (5. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Also gilt meine Aussage wg. "nehmen statt geben" immer noch..


Die Zeiten sind vorbei, auch ohne "Bikeride"! 

Im Feierabendangebot ist eine leckere Last-Minute-Trailrunde für heute Abend!

VG Mikkael


----------



## juchhu (5. April 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Die Zeiten sind vorbei, auch ohne "Bikeride"!
> 
> Im Feierabendangebot ist eine leckere Last-Minute-Trailrunde für heute Abend!
> 
> VG Mikkael


 
Hört die Signale! Auf zu neuen Untiefen.  

VG Martin

PS: Statt bei Deiner leckeren Trailrunde gehe ich zum Alpen-X-Infoabend. Wenn schon nicht über die Alpen fahren, dann wenigstens drüberblabern.


----------



## Dr.Sputnik (5. April 2005)

und so sieht der Sturz nach 2 Tagen aus....













_
Hämatom, das

Ein Hämatom ist eine Blutansammlung aus verletzten Blutgefäßen im Körpergewebe. Ein Hämatom nennt man auch Bluterguss, blauer Fleck oder Veilchen.

Hämatome sind meist Blutungsereignisse im subkutanen Bereich, die durch Gewalteinwirkung von außen entstehen, z.B. Stoß, Schlag (oder Sturz mit dem MTB) etc. Sie können stark anschwellen und sehr schmerzhaft sein und nehmen im Laufe der Heilung verschiedene Farben an. Die Blutrückstände werden dann vom Körper abgebaut._

Bitte schön

Dr.Sputnik


----------



## CC-Schnecke (5. April 2005)

Dr.Sputnik schrieb:
			
		

> und so sieht der Sturz nach 2 Tagen aus....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Dr.

du stellst dich aber an haste dich wohl nicht genug und intensiv pflegen lassen oder was.   
Hast bestimmt noch mit Blauer Farbeund Rouge nachgeholfen oder hihi  
Also stell dich nitte so an und sei ein ganzer Kerl dank Chappi  .
Ich hoffe wir sehen uns am WE zum Biken oder?Bitte Bitte  .

Machs gut und lass dich mal richtig pflegen 
CC-Schnecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JürgenK (5. April 2005)

Dr.Sputnik schrieb:
			
		

> und so sieht der Sturz nach 2 Tagen aus....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hallo Doc,

das sieht doch gut aus. Wo hat euch Volker @Enrgy wieder abstürzen lassen. Das macht der immer so bei Ortsunkundigen.   Glaub mir, es hätte noch viel schlimmer kommen können.  

Aaauuutsch, gute Besserung  

Jürgen


----------



## hardy_aus_k (5. April 2005)

@Juchhu



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ... Statt bei Deiner leckeren Trailrunde gehe ich zum Alpen-X-Infoabend. Wenn schon nicht über die Alpen fahren, dann wenigstens drüberblabern ...



Ich bin fast 100% sicher, dass Dir da keiner von den Anwesenden gewachsen ist !!!

@All

Folgende Streckenführung habe ich am Mittwoch geplant:





Es werden knapp 25 Kilometer und 600 Höhenmeter. 

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## mikkael (5. April 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> ..Es werden knapp 25 Kilometer und 600 Höhenmeter.


Genauso war es bei mir heute Abend, bei traumhaften Bedingungen. Somit habe ich meine "Trailrunde Grafenberg" für den 23.04. vollständig zusammenstellen können. Es wird eine schöne, knackige Runde werden, technisch anspruchsvoll und mit einem überdurchschnittlichen Trailanteil!

Ich wollte eigentlich -heute- bei der ausgeschriebenen Runde von Hardy mitfahren (ich habe mich sogar kurzzeitig eingetragen). Als ich beim Mittagessen Volker fragte, ob er mitfahren wolle, hat er mich darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass Hardys Tour nicht heute, sondern erst morgen stattfindet. 
Tja, ansonsten wäre ich wahrscheinlich um 18.00 Uhr bei der Hasenmühle. 

Irgendwie denke ich automatisch an Dienstag, wenn's um eine Feierabendrunde geht! 

Morgen Abend werde ich allerdings mit aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht dabei sein können. Auch das Wochenende ist leider ungewiss, mal sehen ob's klappt.

VG Mikkael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (5. April 2005)

@Mikkael

Ich habe aktuell immer Dienstags und Donnerstag immer einen wichtigen beruflichen Termin. Wenn ich dort nicht erscheine, stockt der Nachschub mit IT-Equipment im Gerling  

Mittelfristig werde ich wieder auf Dienstags umschwenken, da ich zweimal in der Woche fahren möchte und sich dann eben Dienstag und Donnerstag anbietet.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## zippi (5. April 2005)

Dr.Sputnik schrieb:
			
		

> und so sieht der Sturz nach 2 Tagen aus....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sind das Deine Beine? Oder mißhandelte Leichenteile? Sind die häßlich!


----------



## juchhu (6. April 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Juchhu
> 
> Ich bin fast 100% sicher, dass Dir da keiner von den Anwesenden gewachsen ist !!!
> 
> ...


 
Nur kein Neid.  

Außerdem war ich Gast. Allerdings habe ich als Klassenclown schon für den einen oder anderen Lacher gesorgt.  

Weitere Infos hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1829506&postcount=6

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (6. April 2005)

JürgenK schrieb:
			
		

> ... Wo hat euch Volker @Enrgy wieder abstürzen lassen. Das macht der immer so bei Ortsunkundigen.   Glaub mir, es hätte noch viel schlimmer kommen können.  ...




Das war ja wieder klar. Blöde Bemerkungen von Nichtteilnehmern. Ist ma ja gewohnt.  
Ich habe die Geschichte EXTRA nicht an die große Glocke gehangen, weil es für den Dr.Sputnik auch nicht so toll war. Aber da ja nun alle Tatsachen im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes offengelegt wurden, werde ich auch mal auspacken:

Es hat sich auf dem Flachstück   zwischen Burg und Tierheim Glüder (am Klärwerk vorbei) gebrezelt, nachdem er mit nicht unerheblichem Speed eine kleine Rinne übersprungen hat. Ist wohl schief aufgekommen und das VR ist weggeschmiert. Da dort der Untergrund recht hart ist, kommt es natürlich zu solchen Auswirkungen. Das war´s, ganz unspektakulär! Nix Absturz am Burgtrail (den ist er gut runtergekommen) oder Kottentrail (den ist er dann nicht mehr gefahren)
Zum Glück bist du fahrtechnisch so gut drauf, daß dir das NIE passieren würde...  

Gruß enrgy


PS: allen "Verwundeten" erstmal gute Besserung! CC-Schnecke, was macht die Sehne/das Knie? Übertreib es nicht!


----------



## zippi (6. April 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> PS: allen "Verwundeten" erstmal gute Besserung! CC-Schnecke, was macht die Sehne/das Knie? Übertreib es nicht!



Was meinst Du, was er jetzt antworten wird?  

@hardy
Meine Teilnahme heute Abend ist ins Wanken gekommen, da sich ein kariöses Problem bei meiner Tochter eingeschlichen hat. Da muß der Papa nachher trösten.

Grüzze
Dirk


----------



## Enrgy (6. April 2005)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Was meinst Du, was er jetzt antworten wird?
> da sich ein kariöses Problem bei meiner Tochter eingeschlichen hat.



Wohl nicht mit "Signal" geputzt? 

Kennst doch die Werbung von anno 1976: 

"Mutti, Mutti, er hat überhaupt nicht gebohrt...!"


----------



## mikkael (6. April 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> ..Ich habe aktuell immer Dienstags und Donnerstag immer einen wichtigen beruflichen Termin. Wenn ich dort nicht erscheine, stockt der Nachschub mit IT-Equipment im Gerling. Mittelfristig werde ich wieder auf Dienstags umschwenken, da ich zweimal in der Woche fahren möchte und sich dann eben Dienstag und Donnerstag anbietet.


@hardy
Super, das ist auch völlig ok so.. 

Es gibt hier einige "feste" Fahrgemeinschaften*, hier bei uns um das Neanderthal: eine am Mittwoch Abend (um 18:00 Uhr), eine Donnerstag-Abend (um 19:00 Uhr), daher passt der Dienstag sehr gut. 

Nicht nur am Dienstag, sondern auch an anderen Tagen, haben deine (bzw. unsere) Touren auf jeden Vorrang für mich, so lange sie für mich zeitlich erreichbar bleiben. 

Dabei möchte ich mein Leidensthema "7G" mit einer frühen Nachmittags- bzw. Abendrunde an einem Werktag erledigen. Also eventuell in den nächsten Wochen, falls es dir zeitlich passt?

VG Mikkael


*Bei Interesse einfach bei mir melden!


----------



## JürgenK (6. April 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Das war ja wieder klar. Blöde Bemerkungen von Nichtteilnehmern. Ist ma ja gewohnt.
> ......
> 
> 
> Gruß enrgy





Neeee, kann der fies sein  




			
				Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> ........Zum Glück bist du fahrtechnisch so gut drauf, daß dir das NIE passieren würde...
> 
> Gruß enrgy




große Worte gelassen ausgesprochen  


...aber mal im Ernst, ich bin schon mal vom Rad gefallen bevor ich draufsaß und hab mich dabei empfindlich verletzt. Ich brauch zum Sturz also noch nicht mal Tempo aufnehmen.  

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## zippi (6. April 2005)

Veräppelt! Komme doch mit!


----------



## fatrider (6. April 2005)

hallo @ all feierabendbiker,

meine erste runde heute mit den feierabendbikern, bin mal gespannt was mich erwartet ;-)

ok, dann bis später...

ciao
cris


----------



## Enrgy (6. April 2005)

fatrider schrieb:
			
		

> ... bin mal gespannt was mich erwartet ;-)...



Die geile "Kerntour" zwischen Wipperaue und Glüder:

Trecker - Fähr - Pilz - Herzbachtal - Glüder vorwärts - Campingplatz - Pfaffenberg - Wupperhof und zurück.

Viel Spaß wünsch ich euch, müßte mich leider beamen, um den Start zu schaffen, hab erst um 18 Uhr Feiäaaamp...


----------



## Dr.Sputnik (6. April 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Das war ja wieder klar. Blöde Bemerkungen von Nichtteilnehmern. Ist ma ja gewohnt.
> Ich habe die Geschichte EXTRA nicht an die große Glocke gehangen, weil es für den Dr.Sputnik auch nicht so toll war. Aber da ja nun alle Tatsachen im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes offengelegt wurden, werde ich auch mal auspacken:
> 
> Es hat sich auf dem Flachstück   zwischen Burg und Tierheim Glüder (am Klärwerk vorbei) gebrezelt, nachdem er mit nicht unerheblichem Speed eine kleine Rinne übersprungen hat. Ist wohl schief aufgekommen und das VR ist weggeschmiert. Da dort der Untergrund recht hart ist, kommt es natürlich zu solchen Auswirkungen. Das war´s, ganz unspektakulär! Nix Absturz am Burgtrail (den ist er gut runtergekommen) oder Kottentrail (den ist er dann nicht mehr gefahren)
> ...



Danke Enrgy, du hast recht, die Auswirkungen sehen schlimmer aus als der Sturz. Die Trails konnte man gut meistern und mein Sturz war auch meine Schuld. Vielleicht sollte man das mit dem "zuerst mit dem Vorderrad aufkommen" erst einmal Langsam auf der Wiese üben 

Hab die Bilder ja auch nur reingestellt, weil ich die Farben so toll finde. Mitleid wollte ich nicht ernten, den bekommt man ja geschenkt, dann lieber erarbeiteten Neid   


Bis zum nächsten Male

Dr.Sputnik 
(und dann bring ich Verstärkung mit)


----------



## fatrider (6. April 2005)

sorry hab´s leider nicht rechtzeitig geschaft  

...dann bis zum nächsten mal!  

greetz
cris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (6. April 2005)

fatrider schrieb:
			
		

> sorry hab´s leider nicht rechtzeitig geschaft
> 
> ...dann bis zum nächsten mal!
> 
> ...




War bei dem Wetter sicher auch kein Zuckerschlecken...


----------



## Marco_Lev (6. April 2005)

fatrider schrieb:
			
		

> sorry hab´s leider nicht rechtzeitig geschaft
> 
> ...dann bis zum nächsten mal!
> 
> ...



hallo christian, 
du bist der mit dem ich telefoniert hatte?
habe noch bis 17:15 uhr mit michael13 gewartet, und sind dann aufgebrochen um zachi und tomcanyon ein wenig weiter aufzusammeln.
unmittelbar vor der tour erfuhr zachi dann, das er doch bitte das heutige guiding übernehmen möchte, was er auch prima erledigte   

zu den daten: 47km und 500hm
etwas größere runde als geplant, aber hat sich gelohnt 

zu dem tourverlauf kann zachi ja dann noch etwas schreiben, weiß der geier durch welche ortschaften wir da wieder gefahren sind...

ps: @bernd_aus_holz: leider haben wr uns wohl verfehlt, konnten aber auch nicht so lange warten, da ich jetzt gleich wieder zur arbeit muß, und etwas unter zeitdruck stand.

gruß marco


----------



## JürgenK (6. April 2005)

Dann möchte ich mich erst einmal schön bei Hardy bedanken für die wie immer gut organisierte und durchgeführte Feierabendtour in meinem Wohnzimmer.  
Besonders interessant die eingebaute schöne Schiebe- Tragepassage von @zippi. Nein, damit hast du dir keine Freunde gemacht.  

Es war wie immer schön und entspannend.

Bis zum nächsten mal

Jürgen


----------



## mikkael (6. April 2005)

JürgenK schrieb:
			
		

> Besonders interessant die eingebaute schöne Schiebe- Tragepassage von @zippi. Nein, damit hast du dir keine Freunde gemacht.


Volker kann ruhig aufatmen: Wenn es bei seiner Vorstellung vom heute Abend bleibt, wird Zippi das "Co" vor dem "Guide" nie loswerden! 

Eine sichere Zweitstelle hat er aber immerhin: Hoffotograf von Herrn Enrgy! 

Tja, Hardy, wie ich sehe, die Messlatte hängt nun etwas höher bei den Feierabendrunden. Die Tage, an denen Kreisliga-Biker auf den bergischen Waldautobahnen gemütlich spazierengefahren war, sind endgültig vorbei. Wenn "Mittel" gelb ist, dann bewegen wir uns im dunkelgelben, fast roten Bereich, technisch und konditionell.

Jo, schön knackig war's. 

VG Mikkael


----------



## zippi (7. April 2005)

Bevor die Kritik der ganzen Truppe über mich hineinbricht, möchte ich mich jetzt schon mal entschuldigen.

Entschuldigung!

Ich gelobe Besserung, wollte niemanden in Bedrängnis oder Not bringen und auch Hardys schöne Tour nicht versauen.

Aber mal ehrlich, war doch spitze oder? Wo wir da schon bestimmt 50hm auf diesem Trail vernichtet hatten und der Weg anspruchsvoll wurde................

Grüzze
Dirk


----------



## Enrgy (7. April 2005)

@ zippi

Bitte mal genaue Berichterstattung, wo die die Jungs wieder hingeführt hast. Kottentrail von ganz oben incl. Serpentinen????


----------



## mikkael (7. April 2005)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> ..Entschuldigung!..


Mein Gott, für so was brauchst du dich nicht zu entschuldigen! 

Du gibst ne Runde aus, oder zwei.. äähm, am besten drei oder so, damit ist es getan! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (7. April 2005)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Bevor die Kritik der ganzen Truppe über mich hineinbricht, möchte ich mich jetzt schon mal entschuldigen.
> 
> Entschuldigung!
> 
> ...



Ich war ziemlich enttäuscht, dass wir das Ding nicht bis zum Ende durchgezogen haben   

Wenn ich an meine Explorertouren mit On Any Sunday im Berner Oberland denke, war das gerade mal Warmkuscheln   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## mikkael (7. April 2005)

Genau dann, wo unser Hardy die Oberschenkeln richtig brenneen lässt, werden böswillige  Nacharmer sofort aktiv: 







äähm, Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kitesun (7. April 2005)

@hardy

fährst du eigentlich jeden Tag ? 

Jetzt hast du auch noch für Samstag eine Tour zu unseren westlichen Gebirgszug eingestellt. Die übliche Tour oder - wie zuletzt - rüber auf die andere Seite ?  

Frank


----------



## hardy_aus_k (7. April 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

ich persönlich freue mich, dass immer Biker in Ihrem Heimatgebiet aktiv werden und somit uns die Möglichkeit bieten, dort mitzufahren   

Die Kröte, dass sich dann unser Hoheitsgebiet dann mal wieder verkleinert, muss ich dann schlucken   

Ansonsten habe ich dann noch spontan für Freitag eine Feierabendtour "Glessener Höhen" eingestellt.

Nächsten Mittwoch geht es von Hilgen zur Müngstener Brücke. Reizvoll wäre es sicherlich die Kohlfurtvarainte, aber die Saison ist noch nicht alt und wir sollten die Kirche im Dorf lassen.

Am 15.04. geht ins Siebengebirge. Startzeitpunkt ist dort 17.30 Uhr. Die Tour werde ich dann noch eintragen.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## zippi (7. April 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Gott, für so was brauchst du dich nicht zu entschuldigen!
> 
> Du gibst ne Runde aus, oder zwei.. äähm, am besten drei oder so, damit ist es getan!
> 
> VG Mikkael


Na gut, dann vier.............Moment, meinst Du Bier, oder Touren? Darf ich doch wieder guiden, ja?

@Enrgy
Nach dem Trecker zum Aussichtspunkt (Blick auf Haus Fähr). Kurz bergab und direkt rechts in die Forstsackgasse. Da beginnt sowas wie ein Weg bergab. Der war allerdings so mit Laub zu, dass nach ein paar Hm ein Weg nicht mehr ausgemacht werden konnte. Da hinter mir alles am Meckern   war, habe ich dann aufgegeben und wir sind zurückgeschoben. Aber es gibt da einen Weg. Den werde ich mal von unten aus abgehen. Mal sehen, wo er oben auskommt. Aber vielleicht kennst Du den ja schon. Das untere Ende liegt genau an der Straßenkreuzung neben einem einzeln stehenden Haus.

Dafür sind wir dann die nächste Abfahrt, bevor der Waldweg auf die Straße trifft ,zwischen grünem Geländer und Strommast, runter. Erst gehts ja steiler  , dann war da ein dünner Baum (könntest Du mal durchsägen) überm Weg  , an dem man absteigen mußte. Am Ende gings am Hang über diese fiese Wurzeln  , die einem das Vorderrad wegrutschen lassen könnten wieder auf die Straße in den Ort hinunter. Auweia, das gab schimpfe  ! Dabei ist doch garnix passiert.

Pfaffenberg sind wir ja auch gefahren. Von oben den Singletrail runter, wo es mich eines Wadenkrampfes wegen gerissen hat, und dann die Treppen. Jürjen is mit seim Hartteil runger   und Mikka bis zum dritten Podest!!! Unglaublich, wie der es schafft, da abzusteigen . Nächstes mal fährt er durch. Da es aufgrund der Witterung etwas feucht wurde, haben wir uns den Kottentrail verkniffen. Aber nuuuur deshalb  .


----------



## Enrgy (7. April 2005)

@zippi

Aaaha, hatte es mir schon fast gedacht. Ja, die Sackgassenabfahrt sind wir doch vor Jubeljahren schon gefahren (mit dem Jek bin ich da noch nicht runter, ist also mind. 3, eher 5 Jahre her).
Man mußte sich weiter links halten und mehr oder weniger eine Spur suchen, und kommt dann unten bei der Fachwerkscheune raus, genau an der Kreuzung. Ist ne schöne Prüfung für die Bremsen...  

Den anderen Weg (am Geländer) kenn ich nicht, war ja immer abweichend von unserer Standardroute.


----------



## FranG (7. April 2005)

JürgenK schrieb:
			
		

> Dann möchte ich mich erst einmal schön bei Hardy bedanken für die wie immer gut organisierte und durchgeführte Feierabendtour in meinem Wohnzimmer.
> Besonders interessant die eingebaute schöne Schiebe- Tragepassage von @zippi. Nein, damit hast du dir keine Freunde gemacht.
> 
> Es war wie immer schön und entspannend.
> ...



Ich hoffe Ihr hattet eine nette Tour gestern. War um genau 18.11 Uhr am Treffpunkt und hatte leider kein Telefon dabei, aber einen ziemlich dicken Hals  

Naja, bin dann eben ein gutes Stück auf dem Klingenpfad gefahren - "Single"-Trail. Habe aber immer mal wieder eure Spuren gesehen...

Fazit: 44:16 sind trotz "Rohloff-Untersetzung" zu heftig für die Wupperberge...

Frank


----------



## zippi (7. April 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> @zippi
> 
> Den anderen Weg (am Geländer) kenn ich nicht, war ja immer abweichend von unserer Standardroute.



Doch kennst Du den! Bin den schon mit Dir gefahren. Ist allerdings auch schon min 2 Jahre her.

@Jürgen
Wieso ist das eigentlich Dein Wohnzimmer? Du bist doch nur Untermieter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zachi (7. April 2005)

So, hier ein kurzer Bericht zur gestrigen Parralleltour, hätten uns ja fast über den weg fahren können.

Also Startpunkt war für Marco und Michael13 am Bahnhof Opladen, Tom Canyon und ich stießen am Bahnübergang Richtung Leichlingen dazu. Von hier aus ging es über den L  Weg zur Wietsche Mühle, wobei wir uns wieder an den Spitzkehren versucheten ... leider wieder nicht alle vier am Stück geschafft.  
Weiter gings am Murbach entlang an der Diepentalsperre vorbei, hoch zur Grünscheider Mühle. Ab hier pedalierten wir dann auf für 75% der Mitfahrer unbekannten Trails dem B-Weg Richtung Paffenlöh und Wersbach und schließlich durch Höscheid nach Kuhle. Dann gings über einen heftig verwurzelten Trail runter zur Sengbachtalsperre. Wie ich finde der direkteste Weg zur Sengbach, mit dem geringsten Asphaltanteil. Hier angekommen klingelte Marcos Handy und dran war Bernd aus Holz, der uns dann auf der anderen Seite in Höhrath treffen wollte. Nach kuzer Verschnaufpause bei den berühmten Wanderschuhen am Zaun mussten wir aber schon weiter, da Marco um 20.00 Uhr schon wieder in Opladen sein wollte... die Nachtschicht rief. 
Also haben wir uns Richtung Tierheim Strohn ins Tal gestürzt und sind gemütlich, na ja nicht wirklich Richtung Opladen zurück.
Vorkommnisse gabs wieder keine, keine spektakulären Sturze oder irgendwelche Platten. 
Dabei waren Marco_Lev, Tom Canyon, Michael13 und meine Wenigkeit.
Tourdaten: 47km / 500hm / 16,3 AV / 2:30 Nettofahrzeit

Zachi


----------



## JürgenK (7. April 2005)

FranG schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe Ihr hattet eine nette Tour gestern. War um genau 18.11 Uhr am Treffpunkt und hatte leider kein Telefon dabei, aber einen ziemlich dicken Hals
> 
> Naja, bin dann eben ein gutes Stück auf dem Klingenpfad gefahren - "Single"-Trail. Habe aber immer mal wieder eure Spuren gesehen...
> 
> ...





Oh, oh, oh, daß ist ja wirklich blöd.   Hab es leider gar nicht registriert, daß noch einer fehlte, sonst hätten wir noch bis 18.15 gewartet.
Ich glaub, wir sind ziemlich genau um 10 nach 6 losgefahren.

Bis zum nächstenmal

Jürgen


----------



## hardy_aus_k (7. April 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

nachdem ich nun den GPS-Track ausgewertet habe, kommt auch von mir einer kleiner Tourbericht. Die Streckenführung entsprach weitestgehend dem gewünschten Kurs. Zusammengekommen sind dann 24 Kilometer und 750 Höhenmeter.

Die Abweichungen sind bereits hinlänglich diskutiert worden. Fazit: traue keinem Einhimmischen, denn es könnte sonst Dein letzter Abgrund gewesen sein   

Getroffen haben sich in Wipperaue Mikkael, JürgenK, Manni & Friend, Zippi und Badehose. Für mich als Tourguide war es eine der entspannteren Runde. Wenn ich dann mal die Spitze ziehen lassen musste, hatte ich dann immer noch eine Rückfallposition. Deshalb mein besonderer Dank an den König der unüberwindbaren Abgründe   

Der Kampf um das Bergtrikot wurde dann eher verhalten geführt. JuppiduJürgen und SüdwalesMikkael taktierten mehr, als dass sie mal richtig Gas gegeben hätten. Bin mir aber sicher, dass das alles nichts genutzt hätte, da UnderstatementBadehose wohl den beiden gezeigt hätte, was dann eine richtige Bergstärke ist   

Das Downhilltrikot musste dann gestern doppelt vergeben werden. Badehose und Zippi waren unschlagbar. Das war erste Sahne, meine Respekt   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## JürgenK (7. April 2005)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> @Jürgen
> Wieso ist das eigentlich Dein Wohnzimmer? Du bist doch nur Untermieter.




Als Weltbürger bin ich überall zuhause.


----------



## Enrgy (7. April 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> ...Das Downhilltrikot musste dann gestern doppelt vergeben werden. Badehose und Zippi waren unschlagbar. Das war erste Sahne, meine Respekt
> 
> Gruß
> Hardy




Wartet, bis ich wieder mitfahre...


----------



## hardy_aus_k (7. April 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

auf Wunsch eines einsamen Mountainbikers habe ich die Tour am Sonntag um eine Stunde nach vorne gelegt. Start ist somit dann um 10.00 Uhr.

Ich denke dabei auch an die Mountainbiker, die dann Nachmittags noch eine weitere Runde fahren wollen   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## TomCanyon (8. April 2005)

Zachi schrieb:
			
		

> So, hier ein kurzer Bericht zur gestrigen Parralleltour, hÃ¤tten uns ja fast Ã¼ber den weg fahren kÃ¶nnen.
> 
> Also Startpunkt war fÃ¼r Marco und Michael13 am Bahnhof Opladen, Tom Canyon und ich stieÃen am BahnÃ¼bergang Richtung Leichlingen dazu. Von hier aus ging es Ã¼ber den âLâ â Weg zur Wietsche MÃ¼hle, wobei wir uns wieder an den Spitzkehren versucheten ... leider wieder nicht alle vier am StÃ¼ck geschafft.
> Weiter gings am Murbach entlang an der Diepentalsperre vorbei, hoch zur GrÃ¼nscheider MÃ¼hle. Ab hier pedalierten wir dann auf fÃ¼r 75% der Mitfahrer unbekannten Trails dem âBâ-Weg Richtung PaffenlÃ¶h und Wersbach und schlieÃlich durch HÃ¶scheid nach Kuhle. Dann gings Ã¼ber einen heftig verwurzelten Trail runter zur Sengbachtalsperre. Wie ich finde der direkteste Weg zur Sengbach, mit dem geringsten Asphaltanteil. Hier angekommen klingelte Marcos Handy und dran war Bernd aus Holz, der uns dann auf der anderen Seite in HÃ¶hrath treffen wollte. Nach kuzer Verschnaufpause bei den âberÃ¼hmtenâ Wanderschuhen am Zaun mussten wir aber schon weiter, da Marco um 20.00 Uhr schon wieder in Opladen sein wollte... die Nachtschicht rief.
> ...


@ Zachi:
Und weil es so schÃ¶n war, bin ich das ganze gestern nochmal gefahren.   
Es hat aber geregnet, meine Klamotten konnte ich zum Schluss in die Ecke stellen, da ich auf meine Schutzbleche verzichtet habe. 

Tom


----------



## hardy_aus_k (8. April 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

da haben sich doch noch zwei alte Bekannte angemeldet, um mich über die Glessener Höhen zu begleiten   

Ich werde mich dann gleich in Bewegung setzen, um zeitig am Treffpunkt zu sein. Bis dahin werde ich die Zeit nutzen und ein paar Teelichter aufstellen, damit es uns gleich nicht ganz so arg wettermäßig trifft.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MrGoodGuy (9. April 2005)

Das war eine schöne Runde, und vor allem regenfrei!
Danke noch einmal für's gelegentliche Warten ...


----------



## hardy_aus_k (9. April 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

dann werde ich mich mal der Chronistenpflicht nachkommen. Eingefunden haben sich letztendlich Blake69, MrGoodGuy und meine Wenigkeit. Kitesun hat sich mit dem Termin vertan und konnte dann nicht teilnehmen.

Im Gegensatz zu sonst sind wir diesmal gegen den Uhrzeigersinn gefahren. Es gab dann drei neue Singetrails, die bisher bei meinen Touren unbekannt waren. 

Der erste Singletrail ging einfach herunter nach Dansweiler und war eigentlich harmlos. Den zweiten Singletrail hatte ich zwar entdeckt, bin ihn aber noch nicht gefahren. Bei der Erstbefahrung habe ich dann auch direkt einen Abgang gemacht   Er liegt auf dem Weg zur Glessener Höhe, kurz nach der ersten Treppe.

Der dritte neue Singletrail war wieder eine Steilabfahrt, wobei die Besonderheit darin bestand, dass wir danach einen Blick in den Bergheimer Tagebau hatten. Dabei habe ich mir dann wohl einen Durchschlag geholt. Naja, dann konnten sich meine beiden Mitfahrer zumindestens in Ruhe den Tagebau anschauen.

Zum Schluss sind wir noch den klassischen Waldtrail gefahren. Da wir von der anderen Richtung gekommen sind, war es natürlich in dem Sinne auch neu   Übrigens fand ich den Singletrail von der Richtung wesentlich interessanter, da es immer leicht bergab ging.

Ich würde die Streckenführung natürlich posten, aber es funktioniert mal wieder das Photoalbum nicht   

Insgesamt sind wir 26 Kilometer gefahren und haben 340 Höhenmeter überwunden.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kitesun (9. April 2005)

@hardy

das ist ja interessant. Bitte schick mir den genauen Plan, wo die 3 neuen Trails sind. Mal schauen, ob die für mich auch neu sind. 

War gerade auch auf den Glessener Höhe. Bin den Waldtrail auch andersrum gefahren. Macht wirklich mehr Spaß. Habe dabei auch 1-2 neue ganz kleine Trails gefunden. 

Frank


----------



## hardy_aus_k (9. April 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

und nun auch die Streckenführung:





Gruß
Hardy


----------



## hardy_aus_k (10. April 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

anstatt dass sich nun einer nach dem anderen abmeldet und ich damit mit ruhigem Gewissen wieder ins warme Bett zurückkriechen kann, meldet sich heir einer nach dem anderen an   

Ist das, was Euch heute zu Hause erwartet, so schlimm, dass Ihr bei dem schlechten Wetter Moutainbike fahren wollt ???

Wie auch immer, ich mache mich jetzt zum Treffpunkt aus und bin in freudiger Erwartung, was uns dann heute so alles blüht   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Marco_Lev (10. April 2005)

hallo zusammen,

hat jemand lust morgen abend ne runde zu fahren? hätte da so an 17-18 uhr abfahrzeit in opladen gedacht. bin aber nicht gebunden was ort und uhrzeit angeht. könnte auch mittags fahren, bin also recht flexibel.
so, dann überhäuft mich mal bitte mit angeboten 

gruß marco


----------



## hardy_aus_k (10. April 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

trotz des miesen Wetters haben sich dann CC-Schnecke, Backloop, Salymontes, Badehose, Bernd_aus_Holz und ich in Kaltenherberg eingefunden, um die Dhünntalsperre zu umrunden.

Als wird dann nach 46 Kilometer und gut 1000 Höhenmeter wieder zurück waren und ich mir die versammelte Mannschaft anschaute, hatte ich jedoch den Eindruck, dass es darum ging, möglichst viel Matsch aus dem Bergischen zurück in die Kölner Bucht zu transportieren   

De Tour sind wir zu mehr als 90% so gefahren, wie wir es geplant hatten. Da der Photoserver mal wieder streikt, bin ich auch heute jäh gestoppt worden, die Streckenführung zu posten.

Zurückblickend und den aktuellen Zustand meiner Beine bewertend sind wir insgesamt aus meiner Sicht doch ein ziemlich strammes Tempo gefahren. Aber aufgrund der Temparaturen war es auch angebracht, um nicht zu frieren   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## juchhu (11. April 2005)

Hallo Zählbär  ,

kannst Du freundlicherweise Deine Guidestatistik vom 10.04.2005 ändern? Bitte ersetze auf Platz 20 "juchhu" durch "indian". Zwar habe ich die Tourdokumentation geliefert, aber Guide war Ralf @indian. Ehre, wem Ehre gebührt.  

Danke !  

VG Martin


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (11. April 2005)

Am Samstag, 9.4.2005, war ich um 11.45 Uhr am Bahnhof Opladen.
Leider war niemand erschienen (CC-Wölfchen aus Ilmenau hatte ich sowieso nicht erwartet und ein Freund von mir hatte wegen des angeblich schlechten   Wetters abgesagt).
So machte ich mich alleine auf den Weg: Vom Bahnhof Opladen an der Wupper lang zur Diepentalsperre. Von dort weiter über den L-Weg nach Fähr und über den Trail an der hinteren Brücke hoch zum Pilz. Von dort bin ich  wieder direkt den Trail runter nach Fähr. (Diese beiden letzten Trails gehören zu meinen Lieblingsstrecken: bergauf kann sehr gut der jeweilige Trainingszustand überprüft werden  ca. 10 Minuten ununterbrochen bergauf mit eigentlich jederzeit fahrbaren Steigungen -; downhill gibt es die Möglichkeit Serpentinen zu fahren oder direkt die Fallinie  nach ca. der Hälfte der Strecke kann man sich noch einmal neu entscheiden).
Über Fähr bin ich durchs Luisental nach Burscheid; weiter über Haus Landscheid, Lambertsmühle und am Wiembach lang nach Opladen.
Gesamtkilometer; 45 km, HM ca. 500.
Ich finde die Strecke sehr schön (sie ist auch jederzeit weiter ausbaubar und hat mindestens zwei bis drei Möglichkeiten zur Abkürzung).
Falls jemand interessiert ist, würde ich die Route für Samstag 16.4.2005, ca. 12.00 Uhr erneut einstellen (Treffpunkt entweder Nähe Blecher oder Bahnhof Opladen): Bitte PN an mich; alleine fahre ich sie wahrscheinlich nicht wieder am Samstag.
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Marco_Lev (11. April 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Falls jemand interessiert ist, würde ich die Route für Samstag 16.4.2005, ca. 12.00 Uhr erneut einstellen (Treffpunkt entweder Nähe Blecher oder Bahnhof Opladen)
> Grüße
> Bernd



hallo bernd, falls du auf sonntag, 17.4.2005, 12uhr, bahnhof opladen verschieben kannst, bin ich dabei.
komm, gib dir nen ruck, und lass nen armen schichtarbeiten nicht hängen   

gruß marco


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (11. April 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> ...trotz des miesen Wetters ...Hardy


Hallo Hardy, 
welches "mieses Wetter "meinst Du?
War ne super Tour mit einer lustigen Gruppe - leider war Deine Kommunikationsfähigkeit durch die Beobachtung des GPS-Systems etwas eingeschränkt.
CC-Schnecke konnte ich zumindest bis Altenberg gut begleiten, ich hoffe die letzten km hat er auch gut geschafft.
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backloop (11. April 2005)

Hardy,
auch das miese Wetter konnte der schönen Tour vom Sonntag nicht wirklich etwas anhaben. Ärgerlich war das ich beim einpacken meinen HAC 4 auf dem Parkplatz verloren habe   Also falls den noch jemand finden sollte. Ich bin das Herrchen!
Hab meine Ambitionen auf ein GPS aber wieder begraben und mir bei Ebay wieder den HAC 4 geholt.
Bis dann Thomas


----------



## Enrgy (11. April 2005)

Backloop schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ärgerlich war das ich beim einpacken meinen HAC 4 auf dem Parkplatz verloren habe



Hallo Leidensgenosse, hatte meinen CM436 ja letztes Jahr bei der WBTS-Jubiläumstour am Parkplatz verloren. Trotz Rückkehr (nachdem ich schon daheim war!) fand sich damals aber nix mehr.
Biste denn nochmal hingefahren und hast gesucht?

Ansonsten: GPS brauchen wir doch nicht wirklich, solange es immer die Kollegen mit der Technik gibt, die schöne Karten im Forum posten!


----------



## juchhu (11. April 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Ansonsten: GPS brauchen wir doch nicht wirklich, solange es immer die Kollegen mit der Technik gibt, die schöne Karten im Forum posten!


 
  

VG Martin


----------



## Backloop (11. April 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leidensgenosse, hatte meinen CM436 ja letztes Jahr bei der WBTS-Jubiläumstour am Parkplatz verloren. Trotz Rückkehr (nachdem ich schon daheim war!) fand sich damals aber nix mehr.
> Biste denn nochmal hingefahren und hast gesucht?



Ja klar, hab´s wenig später auf der Autobahn noch gemerkt und bin zurück gefahren. Aber außer einem knutschenden Pärchen in einem ital. Kleinwagen hab ich nix gefunden. Ich sag´s ja...ITALIENER


----------



## indian (11. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Zählbär  ,
> 
> kannst Du freundlicherweise Deine Guidestatistik vom 10.04.2005 ändern? Bitte ersetze auf Platz 20 "juchhu" durch "indian". Zwar habe ich die Tourdokumentation geliefert, aber Guide war Ralf @indian. Ehre, wem Ehre gebührt.
> 
> ...



Das ist fair! Wusste garnicht, dass so eine Statistik geführt wird.

Na, jedenfalls "thanks a lot" an Martin für die Aufmerksamkeit und an Hardy für die Arbeit...

Grüße vom Königsforst


----------



## hardy_aus_k (11. April 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

als Varainte zu den sonstigen Streckenübersichten, werde ich heute mal die geplante Streckenführung verbal beschreiben.

Los geht es am Bahnhof in Hilgen. Zunächst geht es 3 Kilometer über die Landstrasse nach Bruchhausen. Dort geht es dann den Singletrail nach Glüder hinunter, der parallel zur Straße verläuft.

Danach geht es hoch nach Jagenberg an der Petersmühle vorbei. Ab dort fahren wir bis auf einen kleinen Teil den klassischen Pfad zur Müngstener Brücke. Anschliessend geht es dann herunter ins Tal.

Wir werden auf der selber Wupperseite den weiter unter verlaufenden Wanderweg zurückfahren. An der Wiesenkotten überqueren wir die Wupper, um dann gemütlich nach Unterburg zu fahren.

In Unterburg geht es dann Richtung Angerscheid hoch und zur Sengbachtalsperre hinunter. Sollte die Kraft nach reichen, schenken wir uns die Umfahrungen der beiden Buchten der Sengbachtalsperre und fahren anstatt dessen einen Singletrail.  

Zum Schluss haben wir dann noch den Anstieg nach Hilgen vor uns.

Insgesamt werden wir 25 Kilometer fahren und 500-600 Höhenmeter überwinden. Damit sollte es keinen von uns vor unüberwindbare Probleme stellen.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (12. April 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

einige habe mich gebeten über den Bikeride-Kurs vom Wochenende zu berichten, daher hier eien kurze Fassung:

Also, alles war sehr gut organisiert (Mittagessen, Gruppen usw) und es ging schnell und unkompliziert zur Sache. Wir waren zu sechst in der Gruppe und hatten einen sehr kompetenten Biker als Guide. Der Ablauf war sehr ähnlich zu dem was unser Jucchu letztes Jahr geboten hatte, jedoch etwas zügiger, aufgrund der Einstufung (Advance 1).

Tag 1: Fahrposition, langsam fahren, Augen-zu-fahren, Gewichtverlagerung, Stehen, Bremsungen, Driften, Kurventechniken. Danach sind wir 2-3 technisch schwere Singletrails gefahren und eine Freeride-Strecke. Anschliessend Surfen, Vorderradhochheben.

Tag 2: Slalomfahren, Driften, Hinterradhochheben, Hops und anschliessend Bunny Hop. Danach wieder ein sehr schwerer Singletrail runtergefahren. Nach dem Essen ging es weiter mit Jumps, Hindernisse überwinden, Hinterrad versetzen und zum Schluss Drops und Treppe.

Für mich waren die Themen gar nicht neu. Die Übungen wurden in Detail gezeigt und es gab auch 2-3 Videoanalysen bzw. Einzelbeobachtung. Das alles haben wir mit Interesse zur Kenntnis genommen aber geschafft haben wir einiges trotzdem nicht; vor allem die Hops, das Surfen und das Timing für die Drops.

Der 2-Tages-Kurs hat EUR 159.- gekostet, Essen/Getränke extra.

Für mich war es in den folgenden Punkten sehr hilfreich: Die Kurventechniken waren extra klasse. Kleine, aber feine Details wie: Das Vorderradheben soll ohne zu treten und das Hinterradheben ohne zu bremsen gemacht werden. Und: ich und Bunny Hop, wir werden nie Freunde..

Fazit: Wunder dürft ihr hier nicht erwarten, aber der Ansatz für eine bessere Fahrtechnik wird geliefert! Das Motto bleibt gleich: Üben üben üben!

VG Mikkael


----------



## juchhu (12. April 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Also, alles war sehr gut organisiert (Mittagessen, Gruppen usw) und es ging schnell und unkompliziert zur Sache. Wir waren zu sechst in der Gruppe und hatten einen sehr kompetenten Biker als Guide. Der Ablauf war sehr ähnlich zu dem was unser Jucchu letztes Jahr geboten hatte, jedoch etwas zügiger, aufgrund der Einstufung (Advance 1).
> 
> ...


 
Ja, die Jungs von Bikeride sind schon klasse. Mit Sehnsucht denke ich immer noch an mein Dreitages-BIKERIDECAMP in Bad Wildbad im September 2002. Das war schon Hardcore  

Tja, kleine Gruppenstärke macht schon was aus. Insofern waren letztes Jahr meine Fahrtechnikkurse in Hardt schon von der Teilnehmerzahl etwas zu groß, und die Wissens- und Fahrtechnikstände zu unterschiedlich. Aber für damals 0,00  und das sieben Wochen lang war es schon OK. 

Dieses Jahr werde ich zwei Leistungsstufen anbieten: Anfänger und Fortgeschrittene. Das mit der Videoanalyse ist schon eine feine Sache, und das haben Bikeride schon damals gemacht. Jetzt muss ich nur noch jemanden finden, der a) ein Digicamcorder hat und b) damit auch umgehen kann.

Freiwillige vor   

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-Kao (12. April 2005)

eigentlich wollte ich ja morgen mit hardy fahren, aber da heute das wetter besser sein sollte   bin ich kurzerhand ins bergische gefahren. also hardy, nicht böse sein


----------



## Marco_Lev (13. April 2005)

hallo ihr lieben liebenden...

wie siehts bei euch schnarchnasen am sonntag mit ner tour aus?
alle die schon ne tour geplant haben, her mit den daten. ich such mir dann was passendes aus   
ach ja, dachte so an gemütliche 12 oder auch 13 uhr startzeit. na, wäre da jemand bei?

ps: @zachi & tomcanyon: gebt euch nen ruck und macht eure tour für sonntag fest   

gruß marco


----------



## kitesun (13. April 2005)

@marco

wäre am Sonntag dabei. Ab Opladen ?

Frank


----------



## MTB-Kao (13. April 2005)

werde wahrscheinlich für sonntag noch eine tour ausschreiben, allerdings schon um 8 oder 9 uhr. zur not könnte die startzeit auch etwas verlegt werden, z.b. auf 8.30 uhr


----------



## kitesun (13. April 2005)

prima, ich wäre für 8 Uhr, habe ich kein Problem mit.

Wie gesagt: zu dieser Uhrzeit hat man die Trails allein

Frank


----------



## Delgado (13. April 2005)

MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> werde wahrscheinlich für sonntag noch eine tour ausschreiben, allerdings schon um 8 oder 9 uhr. zur not könnte die startzeit auch etwas verlegt werden, z.b. auf 8.30 uhr



Verkaufe gerade mein Bike und das Ersatzbike muss ich noch fit machen.

Sonst hätte ich jetzt gemeckert  

Bin eher für die Termine ab 11:00 Uhr.

Gruß & viel Spaß


----------



## Marco_Lev (13. April 2005)

vielen dank lars, jetzt hast du mir den frank abgeworben. ok, ich sage 7 uhr   
ne quatsch, also 11 uhr ginge zur not eigentlich auch noch, aber früher nun wirklich nicht. treffpunkt könnte wieder an der b51 sein. 
aber wenn ihr zwei so früh los fahrt hat sich das für mich erledigt. schliesslich muß ich die ganze woche hart arbeiten...


----------



## kitesun (13. April 2005)

und ich war wieder mal zu voreilig. Die Familie hat mich zurückgepfiffen. Der Sonntag ist gesperrt.

Suche jetzt was für Samstag vormittag

Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni (13. April 2005)

So das war ja heute nix   
Habe bis 20:00 Uhr in der Uni festgehangen!
Ich werde dann morgen mal eine Dhünntalsperrenrunde drehen. Falls jemand frei hat kann er ja mailen. Wir werden so ca 13-14 Uhr ab dem Schöllerhof starten.

Gruß Manni


----------



## mikkael (13. April 2005)

Die Tour war aller erste Sahne, Hardy! 

Sogar unser "anpassungswilliger" Politbiker Badehose hat genug Höhenmeter bekommen, und wir genug Singletrails. Die "neuen" technischen Trails haben den Gewichtsnachteil des Leihbikes vollkommen wettgemacht!

Hier die Schnappschüsse aus der Foto/Video-Abteilung:








Hier der "Kino-Hit" der heutigen Feierabendrunde (Quicktime, 8MB): The Serpentinen 

..und hier eine weitere Holytrail-Produktion (QT, 3,7MB) aus Solingen-Burg! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## on any sunday (13. April 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Die "neuen" technischen Trails haben den Gewichtsnachteil des Leihbikes vollkommen wettgemacht!
> VG Mikkael



Und ich sage doch, kauf dir endlich ein anständiges Rad.  Obwohl, wenn da die Lieferzeiten so lange wie bei meinem Mac sind, lasses!  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (13. April 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

jetzt ist mir schon wieder der Gaul mit mir durchgegangen. Aber als ich die erwartungsfrohen Gesichter von Michael13, On Mercy, Mikkael, Blake69 und Badehose sah, konnte ich es bei der geplanten Streckenführung nicht belassen. Jetzt musste ich alles geben  

So wurden aus den geplanten 500-600 Höhenmeter dann schnell 800 Höhenmeter. Die Streckenlänge lag bei 28,0 Kilomter. Das ganze wurde dann mit einem Durchschnittstempo von gut 14 km/h zurückgelegt:





Der Teil ab Unterburg bis zurück nach Hilgen war dann eine unbekannte Streckenführung für die Feierabendbiker. Das ersparte uns dann die langweilige Umrundung der Sengbachtalsperre. Fairerweise muss ich aber auch sagen, dass das gut 200 Höhenmeter mehr sind als die Standardroute.

Insgesamt hat es mir viel Spaß gemacht, die anwesenden Biker durch die mittleren Wupperberge zu führen. Das war für mich ein Heimspiel.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## mikkael (13. April 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich sage doch, kauf dir endlich ein anständiges Rad.


Bin dran!  Ich hatte heute ein "liquid"-Leihbike anstatt mein "fuel", da mein Bike leider sehr krank ist.  Das Liquid wiegt fast 15 Kg, ist aber super zu fahren, unglaublich!



			
				on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> wenn da die Lieferzeiten so lange wie bei meinem Mac sind, lasses!


Es lohnt sich! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (13. April 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

ich werde wahnsinnig, außer Arbeiten und Mountainbiken habe ich heute nichts auf die Reihe bekommen   

Aber eben habe ich die ungefähre Streckenführung für Freitag gefunden, die ich Euch nicht vorenthalten möchte:

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/85986/cat/4257/page/3

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/85987/cat/4257/page/3

Die Streckenführung stammt von Spooky und hat sich im Feldtest bereits bewährt. In der vorliegenden Form sind es 26 Kilometer bei 800 Höhenmeter. Also, alles machbar. Ansonsten würde ich sagen, wenn die Kraft nicht reicht: alles Kopfsache !

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## mikkael (14. April 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> ..In der vorliegenden Form sind es 26 Kilometer bei 800 Höhenmeter. Also, alles machbar. Ansonsten würde ich sagen, wenn die Kraft nicht reicht: alles Kopfsache !


Oh, Hardy, ich dachte, es wär schlimm. Das hier schaffen wir so zwischendurch mit Links! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## Blake69 (14. April 2005)

How! Danke an Hardy für die -wiedermal- supergeile Streckenführung   und dreifachdoubbelde merci (wie der Belgier sagt, nicht dass ihr mich falsch versteht: ich bin keiner) an unseren lieben mikkael für die Aufnahmen.

Leider müßt Ihr Freitag ohne mich die 800 hm bei über 20 km abreißen. Dann mal viel Spaß!   

Gruß, Jörg


----------



## hardy_aus_k (14. April 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

eine Kleinigkeit habe ich noch vergessen zu berichten. Gestern habe ich dann einen Abgang über den Lenker gemacht    

Nachdem ich bereits im Winter in einem Feldversuch festgestellt hatte, dass die Schulter als Knautschzone nicht geeignet, komme ich nun heute zur Erkenntnis, dass Rippen auch höchst ungeeignet sind   

Wie auch immer, am Freitag wird das 7G erorbert !

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (14. April 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> eine Kleinigkeit habe ich noch vergessen zu berichten. Gestern habe ich dann einen Abgang über den Lenker gemacht
> 
> ...


 
Mit zunehmendem Alter nimmt die Reaktions- und Regenerationszeit zu, deswegen mein Tipp:







und 





sowie





Besser für Kopf, Schultern, Rippen, und der Rest wird auch noch gutgeschützt. 

VG Martin


----------



## Michael13 (14. April 2005)

Hallo Hardy,

war eine super Tour gestern mit einigen neuen Trails die noch nicht kannte!!

Gruß
Michael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (14. April 2005)

@Juchhu

Du bist zu gut zu mir     

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## juchhu (14. April 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Juchhu
> 
> Du bist zu gut zu mir
> 
> ...


 
Wir können ja eine Sammelbestellung aufgeben.  Allerdings wurde mir erst vor kurzem bestätigt, dass ich noch kein BIOVITAL brauche.  

VG Martin


----------



## Zachi (14. April 2005)

@marco_Lev

So wie es aussieht, werden wir Sonntag radeln gehn. Die Mittagszeit ist eine gute Startzeit. Aber ganz genau wird das erst morgen Abend feststehen.
Wollten eventuell Richtung Altenberg fahren. 

Zachi


----------



## CDRacer (14. April 2005)

Zachi schrieb:
			
		

> @marco_Lev
> 
> So wie es aussieht, werden wir Sonntag radeln gehn. Die Mittagszeit ist eine gute Startzeit. Aber ganz genau wird das erst morgen Abend feststehen.
> Wollten eventuell Richtung Altenberg fahren.
> ...


Hi,
weiß nicht, ob du dich noch an mich erinnerst, bin meine ich im letzten Jahr mal eine Tour mit dir dem Traumfinder und so weiter von Burscheid aus gestartet. Ich würde unter Umständen am Sonntag mitfahren, allerdings weiß ich nicht, wie das tempo- und technikmäßig ausschaut, da ich den seit dem letzten Winter kaum auf dem Rad saß. Und wie lang hattet ihr das ganze geplant? Ich werde noch einen Freund von mir mal fragen, wie das bei dem aussieht, Interesse hätte ich schon. Ganz sicher noch nicht, aber ich bemüh mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (14. April 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

die Planung der nächsten Feierabendrunde am Mittwoch steht. Sobald der Photoserver wieder funktioniert, poste ich die Streckenführung.

Ihr könnt Euch auf zwei Runden einstellen. Zunächst sind es 15 Kilometer und 400 Höhenmeter. Dann folgen nochmal 10 Kilometer und 300 Höhenmeter. Die Idee, sich nur zwischen Sträßchen und Bellinghausen auszutoben klappt leider nicht. Deshalb werden wir noch einen kleinen Abstecher zum Schöllerhof machen.

Insgesamt wird das wieder eine Tour mit einem hohen Anteil von Singletrails sein (8 Downhill-/2 Plain-/2 Uphill-Singletrails). Einige Passagen werden auch technisch eine Herausforderung sein. Aber so will es das Bikevolk*   

Jetzt gibt es keine Ausrede mehr, sich nicht für Mittwoch einzutragen   

Gruß
Hardy

*und der Tourguide


----------



## Zachi (14. April 2005)

CDRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> weiß nicht, ob du dich noch an mich erinnerst, bin meine ich im letzten Jahr mal eine Tour mit dir dem Traumfinder und so weiter von Burscheid aus gestartet. Ich würde unter Umständen am Sonntag mitfahren, allerdings weiß ich nicht, wie das tempo- und technikmäßig ausschaut, da ich den seit dem letzten Winter kaum auf dem Rad saß. Und wie lang hattet ihr das ganze geplant? Ich werde noch einen Freund von mir mal fragen, wie das bei dem aussieht, Interesse hätte ich schon. Ganz sicher noch nicht, aber ich bemüh mich.



Bist du der mit dem Starbike? Wir sind vom Praktiker aus gestartet? Ich meine aber, das war schon 2003.
Also tempomäßig mußte du dir keine Sorgen machen, wir passen uns immer an ....     naja, zumindest an langsamere Mitfahrer. Wir zählen aber immernoch zu den etwas langsameren, da wir auch nicht so regelmäßig im Winter unterwegs waren. Wenn du aber in der Form wie damals bist, denke ich hast du uns was voraus. 
Wo wir lang fahren steht noch nicht ganz fest. Hatten überlagt von Opladen aus über Diepental an Burscheid vorbei Richtung Altenberg zu fahren. Denke mal so an 3-4 Stunden. Km kann ich dir nicht sagen.
Wenn du Interesse hast, beobachte mal das Thema hier, denke morgen abend oder spätestens Samstag früh steht die Startzeit fest und hier drin. 

Zachi


----------



## Marco_Lev (14. April 2005)

Zachi schrieb:
			
		

> @marco_Lev
> 
> So wie es aussieht, werden wir Sonntag radeln gehn. Die Mittagszeit ist eine gute Startzeit. Aber ganz genau wird das erst morgen Abend feststehen.
> Wollten eventuell Richtung Altenberg fahren.
> ...



wunderbar!!!
hört sich doch sehr optimistisch an 
dann ist die sache also geritzt und der sonntag gerettet, hoffe ich zumindest.

gruß marco


----------



## CDRacer (15. April 2005)

Zachi schrieb:
			
		

> Bist du der mit dem Starbike? Wir sind vom Praktiker aus gestartet? Ich meine aber, das war schon 2003.
> Also tempomäßig mußte du dir keine Sorgen machen, wir passen uns immer an ....     naja, zumindest an langsamere Mitfahrer. Wir zählen aber immernoch zu den etwas langsameren, da wir auch nicht so regelmäßig im Winter unterwegs waren. Wenn du aber in der Form wie damals bist, denke ich hast du uns was voraus.
> Wo wir lang fahren steht noch nicht ganz fest. Hatten überlagt von Opladen aus über Diepental an Burscheid vorbei Richtung Altenberg zu fahren. Denke mal so an 3-4 Stunden. Km kann ich dir nicht sagen.
> Wenn du Interesse hast, beobachte mal das Thema hier, denke morgen abend oder spätestens Samstag früh steht die Startzeit fest und hier drin.
> ...


Nee, der mit dem Starbike ist der Freund von dem ich gesprochen hab. Ich bin derjenige mit dem Cannondale. Kann auch sein, dass das schon 2003 war. Ich werde dann hier morgen nochmal eine definitive Zu- oder Absage reinsetzen.


----------



## TomCanyon (15. April 2005)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> wunderbar!!!
> hört sich doch sehr optimistisch an
> dann ist die sache also geritzt und der sonntag gerettet, hoffe ich zumindest.
> 
> gruß marco



@marco

Hoffe, dass ich Sonntag startklar bin. (wegen Erkältung) 
Habe z.Zt. zuhause kein Internet, und kann deshalb nicht ins Forum schauen. Sitze noch bis 12:00 im Büro, werde aber dann wegen Sonntag mit Zachi telefonisch in Verbindung bleiben.
Wir hören voneinander. 

Tom


----------



## mikkael (15. April 2005)

Im "Feierabendangebot" für heute Abend: 

Eine leckere Feierabendrunde in Grafenberg heute Abend, 17.30 Uhr (Nachtrag 16.50: Uhrzeit nicht mehr verhandelbar)

VG Mikkael


----------



## mikkael (15. April 2005)

Trotz der düsteren Wettervorhersagen, mangelnder Beteiligung und des Freitag-Nachmittag-Stresses im Büro, war die Nordbergische-Division, in Person von meiner Wenigkeit entschlossen genug, die "offizielle" Einweihung des neuen Garagenmitglieds auf den heimischen Trails von Grafenberg vorzunehmen. 

Hiobsbotschaften haben sich als heisse Luft erwiesen und der lang befürchtete Regenimport aus Luxemburg blieb gänzlich aus. Dadurch konnte ich nicht nur die Klettereigenschaften des Bikes genüsslich auskosten, sondern, ausgerüstet mit unverschämt überdimensioniertem 130mm Federweg vorne und hinten und gewappnet mit "Insider-Fahrtechnik", alle wurzligen Hindernisse _"liquidisierend"_ glattbügeln. 

Fazit: Geil! 








Es waren 24 km, und ca. 600HM.

VG Mikkael


----------



## Backloop (15. April 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Trotz der düsteren Wettervorhersagen, mangelnder Beteiligung und des Freitag-Nachmittag-Stresses im Büro, war die Nordbergische-Division, in Person von meiner Wenigkeit entschlossen genug, die "offizielle" Einweihung des neuen Garagenmitglieds auf den heimischen Trails von Grafenberg vorzunehmen.
> 
> Hiobsbotschaften haben sich als heisse Luft erwiesen und der lang befürchtete Regenimport aus Luxemburg blieb gänzlich aus. Dadurch konnte ich nicht nur die Klettereigenschaften des Bikes genüsslich auskosten, sondern, ausgerüstet mit unverschämt überdimensioniertem 130mm Federweg vorne und hinten und gewappnet mit "Insider-Fahrtechnik", alle wurzligen Hindernisse _"liquidisierend"_ glattbügeln.
> 
> ...



Hi Mikkael,
bist Du also auch auf den "Flüssigdreck" Virus gekommen. Fährt sich wirklich fein diese Eierlegende Wollmilchsau  
Gruß Thomas


----------



## mikkael (15. April 2005)

Backloop schrieb:
			
		

> ..bist Du also auch auf den "Flüssigdreck" Virus gekommen. Fährt sich wirklich fein diese Eierlegende Wollmilchsau!


Ganz genau.. wie ..äähm.. Du! 

Grüsse Mikkael


----------



## JürgenK (16. April 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Trotz der düsteren Wettervorhersagen, mangelnder Beteiligung und des Freitag-Nachmittag-Stresses im Büro, war die Nordbergische-Division, in Person von meiner Wenigkeit entschlossen genug, die "offizielle" Einweihung des neuen Garagenmitglieds auf den heimischen Trails von Grafenberg vorzunehmen.
> 
> Hiobsbotschaften haben sich als heisse Luft erwiesen und der lang befürchtete Regenimport aus Luxemburg blieb gänzlich aus. Dadurch konnte ich nicht nur die Klettereigenschaften des Bikes genüsslich auskosten, sondern, ausgerüstet mit unverschämt überdimensioniertem 130mm Federweg vorne und hinten und gewappnet mit "Insider-Fahrtechnik", alle wurzligen Hindernisse _"liquidisierend"_ glattbügeln.
> 
> ...







Hallo Mika,

ist da ganze Teil neu oder nur die Gabel und der Dämpfer?

Was wiegt das Ding denn jetzt?

Viele Grüße

Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (16. April 2005)

JürgenK schrieb:
			
		

> ist das ganze Teil neu oder nur die Gabel und der Dämpfer? Was wiegt das Ding denn jetzt?


Moin Juppi, 
da is ois nai!  ..und wiegen tut's um die 15 Kilo!  
VG Mikkael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (16. April 2005)

@Mikkael

Erst einmal muss ich meine Neidgefühle loswerden, dass Du nun mit 130 mm Federweg vorne und hinten unterwegs bist     

@Mikkael, Enrgy

Euch sind dann gestern zwei dicke Staus erspart geblieben. Nächsten Freitag geht es bei mir nicht, am Samstag sind wir wohl in Grafenberg unterwegs, wenn ich es recht in Erinnerung habe.

Letztlich ist es Eure Sache, aber am Freitagnachmittag von D'dorf nach Bonn zu fahren, ist vielleicht doch keine richtig gute Idee. Ich schlage deshalb Samstag, den 30.04., vor.

@All

Freunde, Ihr habt mich am Mittwoch voll geschafft. Die Rippenprellung entpuppt sich doch als viel größere Herausforderung, als ich mir das gedacht habe.

Gestern und wohl auch heute bin ich ziemlich bewegungsunfähig. Trotz der Verlockungen am morgigen Tag werde ich ein wenig bei mir durch die Gegend rollen. Ich fürchte, dass selbst mit 200 mm Federweg Singletrails für mich zur Tortur werden würden   

Spätestens Mittwoch sollte ich aber wieder fit sein. Ich bin schon ziemlich gespannt, wie Ihr die Sache am Mittwoch finden werdet. Meine Touren sind normalerweise Rundstrecken und keine "kreuz und quer"-Fahrerei.

Es gibt da jedoch noch eine offene Sache, die ich jetzt leider nicht mehr herausfinden kann. Es gibt wohl einen Singletrail durch die Eifgenburg (Ringwall). Wenn den jemand kennt, sollten wir ihn auf jeden Fall einbauen. Meines Wissens muss man sich dann an den kleinen Teichen unterhalb von Kaltenherberg rechts halten.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Enrgy (16. April 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt da jedoch noch eine offene Sache, die ich jetzt leider nicht mehr herausfinden kann. Es gibt wohl einen Singletrail durch die Eifgenburg (Ringwall). Wenn den jemand kennt, sollten wir ihn auf jeden Fall einbauen. Meines Wissens muss man sich dann an den kleinen Teichen unterhalb von Kaltenherberg rechts halten.
> 
> Gruß
> Hardy




Jou, kenn ich. Fährste an dem Teich von unten kommend links an der Hütte vorbei (frei nach Moser) "stets steil bergan".
Dann bis oben rechts auf die Wiese, links halten und am Waldrand entlang (Richtung Eifgenbach). Man erreicht dann eine Ecke der Wiese, dort ist ein Trail, der durch die Gräben führt. Man kann dann nach dem graben entweder links steil an der Kante runter (mein Favorit, logisch  ) oder sich rechts halten und durch einen Hohlweg etwas flacher und länger das Tal erreichen.
Beides recht nette Alternativen zur "gewöhnlichen" Abfahrt durch das kleine Bachtal.

7GB am 30.4. wäre ok, aber nicht zu früh (vor 12 Uhr). Ich brauche meinen Schönheitsschlaf!


----------



## on any sunday (16. April 2005)

Backloop schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Mikkael,
> bist Du also auch auf den "Flüssigdreck" Virus gekommen. Fährt sich wirklich fein diese Eierlegende Wollmilchsau
> Gruß Thomas



Wenn der Flüssigdreck fährt.  

P.S. Du hast Mail Thomasini.


----------



## on any sunday (16. April 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Jou, kenn ich. Fährste an dem Teich von unten kommend links an der Hütte vorbei (frei nach Moser) "stets steil bergan".
> Dann bis oben rechts auf die Wiese, links halten und am Waldrand entlang (Richtung Eifgenbach). Man erreicht dann eine Ecke der Wiese, dort ist ein Trail, der durch die Gräben führt. Man kann dann nach dem graben entweder links steil an der Kante runter (mein Favorit, logisch  ) oder sich rechts halten und durch einen Hohlweg etwas flacher und länger das Tal erreichen.
> Beides recht nette Alternativen zur "gewöhnlichen" Abfahrt durch das kleine Bachtal.



Man kann auch in der Bachabfahrt nach ca. der Hälfte rechts hoch fahren, war aber letztens mit Bäumen blockiert, dann kommt man auch an die Gräben und dem Steilkantensurfen ala Enrgy.


----------



## Zachi (16. April 2005)

Hier noch was für kurzentschlossene, die Tour am Sonntag:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=589

Los geht´s in Opladen am Bahnhof, durchs Diepental, weiter Richtung Hilgen, Eifgenbachtal, Wiembachtal.

Fällt bei Regen natürlich ins Wasser   

Zachi


----------



## mikkael (16. April 2005)

Es ist mittlerweile wie beim Memory-Spiel hier: Egal wo man klickt, landet man irgendwie in einem der "vor-", "nach-", "während-", "unmittelbar-vor-" oder "kurz-nach-der-Arbeit-Runden-Threads" von der Moitzfelder Prominenz. Wahrscheinlich verspricht sich Martin eine bessere Trefferquote für seine künftigen Umfrage-Vorhaben durch die unaufhaltsame Vermehrung seiner Threads! 

Tja, fernab von dieser konstruktiv-kreativen Pausengymnastik in der Hardt, also im etwas beschaulicheren Dortmund beginnt morgen meine Odyssee ins "noch beschaulichere" Herne mit der Startnummer 5381, alles leider zu Fuss, im Rahmen des Ruhr-Marathons. 

Da das ganze Theater ohne Bike, weder vor- oder nach-Feierabend stattfindet ist die Bereitschaft seeehr bescheiden, zumal die antreibende Kraft, ein "Cube LTD HT 2004 samt Fahrer" nicht davor steht, Anreiz zum Überholen ist also gleich Null! 

Ich werde versuchen, uns in der Fremde bestens zu vertreten, ohne Finish-Garantie, Hauptsache ich finde den Treffpunkt oder die Ziellinie! 

Weitere Nachrichten in der nächsten Feierabendrundschau! Jetzt zurück zu Nach-dem-Abendessen-Runden Treffpunkt ..äähm.. egal! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## Enrgy (16. April 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> mikkael schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hardy_aus_k (16. April 2005)

@Enrgy

Mir fällt dazu nur ein Spruch ein: entscheidend ist auf dem Singletrail   

Vielleicht führe ich eine neue Wertung in meiner Statitistik ein: Anzahl der Beiträge, die benötigten werden, um eine Mountainbiketour zu organisieren ! Stop, durch Null kann man gar nicht dividieren   

@Mikkael

Ich wünsche Dir für morgen, dass Du da glatt durchkommst und dass Du nicht durch Hungerast, Krämpfe und sonstige Gemeinheiten genervt wirst.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CDRacer (17. April 2005)

Zachi schrieb:
			
		

> Hier noch was für kurzentschlossene, die Tour am Sonntag:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=589
> 
> ...


Hey,
werds heute leider nicht schaffen, da ich für eine Mathe Klausur lernen muss, fahre wenn dann alleine eine kleinere Runde. Ich werd es aber das nächste mal nochmal versuchen. Euch viel Spaß


----------



## Zachi (17. April 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht führe ich eine neue Wertung in meiner Statitistik ein: Anzahl der Beiträge, die benötigten werden, um eine Mountainbiketour zu organisieren ! Stop, durch Null kann man gar nicht dividieren



... wieviel müssen es denn mindestens sein?


----------



## mikkael (17. April 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Mikkael
> Ich wünsche Dir für morgen, dass Du da glatt durchkommst und dass Du nicht durch Hungerast, Krämpfe und sonstige Gemeinheiten genervt wirst.


Also, das Ruhr-Marathon fand heute nicht ohne mich statt! 

Es ging ganz schnell los: Aufgrund des Verkehrskaos auf der A40 heute früh, musste ich die ersten 5 km von der Autobahn zum Start auch noch sprinten. Richtig warmgelaufen, konnte ich die "restlichen" 21 km des Halbmarathons in fast genau 2 Stunden laufen.

Kaputt aber glücklich, muss ich mich nun um meine zahlreichen Muskelkater widmen. Beim nächsten Mal werde ich etwas (lauf-) trainierter antreten. 

VG Mikkael


----------



## Marco_Lev (17. April 2005)

hallo,

habe für morgen eine tour eingestellt. startpunkt 17:30 uhr ab leverkusen opladen.
startzeit lässt sich auch nach hinter verschieben, falls jemand etwas später starten möchte.

gruß marco


----------



## JürgenK (17. April 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Also, das Ruhr-Marathon fand heute nicht ohne mich statt!
> 
> Es ging ganz schnell los: Aufgrund des Verkehrskaos auf der A40 heute früh, musste ich die ersten 5 km von der Autobahn zum Start auch noch sprinten. Richtig warmgelaufen, konnte ich die "restlichen" 21 km des Halbmarathons in fast genau 2 Stunden laufen.
> 
> ...




Im Juni ist in Leverkusen ein Halbmarathon und ein ganzer, da wollte ich auch mitlaufen. 2 Stunden ist auch in etwa so meine Richtung. Mehr liegt wohl nicht drin. Wenn du Lust hast kannst du mich ja schieben.  

Jürgen


----------



## Fietser (18. April 2005)

JürgenK schrieb:
			
		

> Im Juni ist in Leverkusen ein Halbmarathon und ein ganzer, da wollte ich auch mitlaufen. 2 Stunden ist auch in etwa so meine Richtung. Mehr liegt wohl nicht drin. Wenn du Lust hast kannst du mich ja schieben.
> 
> Jürgen



Sowas, da treib' ich mich seit Wochen hier kaum noch rum und finde den Feierabendtreff zum Lauftreff degeneriert?! Was ist denn mit Euch los?   

Fietser,
der sich zufällig vor einer Stunde für den Leverkusen HM angemeldet hat, Zielzeit 2 Stunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fietser (18. April 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Trotz der düsteren Wettervorhersagen, mangelnder Beteiligung und des Freitag-Nachmittag-Stresses im Büro, war die Nordbergische-Division, in Person von meiner Wenigkeit entschlossen genug, die "offizielle" Einweihung des neuen Garagenmitglieds auf den heimischen Trails von Grafenberg vorzunehmen.
> 
> Hiobsbotschaften haben sich als heisse Luft erwiesen und der lang befürchtete Regenimport aus Luxemburg blieb gänzlich aus. Dadurch konnte ich nicht nur die Klettereigenschaften des Bikes genüsslich auskosten, sondern, ausgerüstet mit unverschämt überdimensioniertem 130mm Federweg vorne und hinten und gewappnet mit "Insider-Fahrtechnik", alle wurzligen Hindernisse _"liquidisierend"_ glattbügeln.
> 
> ...



Und kaum lässt man den Mikkael aus den Augen, hat er wieder ein neues Bike. Hast Du jetzt Mengenrabatt beim Jachertz?
Mit den Federwegen können wir dann demnächst mal die langgesuchte Anbindung Unterbacher Wald - Grafenberg - Neanderthal angehen. Habe die sagenumwobene Passage mittlerweile gefunden.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (18. April 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

wer hätte das gedacht, aber ganz in der Nähe von meinem Urlaubsort im September wartet auf mich eine ganz besondere Herausforderung. Damit steht dann das Highlight des Jahres fest   

*Obervinschgau - Madritschjoch, der höchste Transalp Übergang*

Kilometer 73 
Höhenmeter 2500 
Kondition ***** 
Uphill ***** 
Downhill ***** 

Startpunkt: 920 Prad 
Höchster Punkt (Ziel): 3217 Madritsch Joch 

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-Kao (18. April 2005)

so kinders, habe heute auch mal wieder auf dem bike gesessen... und bin sogar gefahren!   wollte erst bei marco aufschlagen, da meine kurze aber so schön schlief und das wetter sonnig war bin ich doch zwei stündchen eher gestartet. den verlauf könnt ihr auf dem höhenprofil sehen. ein kleines steilstück ließ mich dreimal absteigen, mal schauen wer es dort als erster ohne schafft, ich werde euch mal mitnehmen: technik 5*****     muss aber vorher noch die pedalkäfige montieren   

@hardy
dann ist die schweiz im august für dich ja das richtige trainingslager


----------



## Marco_Lev (18. April 2005)

da bin ich also auch wieder zurück, von unserer heutigen tour. es müssen mich einige schutzengel begleitet haben, ein wunder das ich an einem stück wieder nach hause gekommen bin. habe momentan prächtig dicke e**r. nein, nicht wegen sexuellen notstands, sondern weil ich mir den sattel bei einer sehr steilen (für mein empfinden) abfahrt zwischen die beine gerammt hab. badehose ist dann sogar eine noch steilere abfahrt runter gefahren.
tja, grober fehler wenn man eine gemütliche feierabendrunde plant, und dann den bernd_aus_holz den großteil des tourguidings überlässt. passiert mir aber so schnell auch nicht wieder    
zum tourverlauf wird der bernd sicherlich noch etwas schreiben.
mitgefahren sind heute TomCanyon, Badehose (oder so ähnlich), Bernd_aus_Holz und meine wenigkeit.
alles in allem hats aber spass gemacht, und ich freue mich schon auf mittwoch.

gruß marco


----------



## Zachi (18. April 2005)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> da bin ich also auch wieder zurück, von unserer heutigen tour. es müssen mich einige schutzengel begleitet haben, ein wunder das ich an einem stück wieder nach hause gekommen bin. habe momentan prächtig dicke e**r. nein, nicht wegen sexuellen notstands, sondern weil ich mir den sattel bei einer sehr steilen (für mein empfinden) abfahrt zwischen die beine gerammt hab. badehose ist dann sogar eine noch steilere abfahrt runter gefahren.
> tja, grober fehler wenn man eine gemütliche feierabendrunde plant, und dann den bernd_aus_holz den großteil des tourguidings überlässt. passiert mir aber so schnell auch nicht wieder
> zum tourverlauf wird der bernd sicherlich noch etwas schreiben.
> mitgefahren sind heute TomCanyon, Badehose (oder so ähnlich), Bernd_aus_Holz und meine wenigkeit.
> ...



Ihr seit doch nicht etwa auf Wunsch Tom_Canyons das Steilstück zum Rüden auf direkter Linie nach unten gefahren...


----------



## Zachi (18. April 2005)

Hier nun endlich, zwar verspätet aber besser als gernicht der Bericht unserer Sontagstour.
Startpunkt war mal wieder in Opladen am Bahnhof. Eingtroffen waren Marco_Lev und tonycabony. Meine Wenigkeit stieß 5min später am Bahnübergang Alte Ruhlach zur Truppe.Von hieraus gings über den L-Weg Richtung Wietsche Mühle, wobei schon der erste Anstieg fällig war, der doch immer wieder für Schweißausbrüche sorgt, weil er gleich zu Anfang der Tour ansteht.
Aber die Abfahrt zur Wietsche Mühle belohnt die Schinderei dann doch wieder. Durchs Murbachtal an der Diepentalsperre entlang bis zur Grünscheider Mühle gehts ganz gemütlich ohne Anstiege. 
Von hieraus gehts über den B-und ^-Weg am Vierschelbach entlang über Paffenlöh bis hoch nach Hilgen. Hier sind einige kleine Anstiege mit Wurzelpassagen und einem Untergrund wie Kaugummi zu bewältigen. Über ein kurzes Asphaltstück wird Hilgen durchfahren. Runter zur Rausmühle ging es über schnelle Abfahrten und kurze Anstiege. Im Eifgental angekommen gings dann Richtung Altenberg immer am Bach lang. An der Holzbrücke, die einigen von euch bekannt seine dürfte verlor ich dann kurzzeitig die Kontrolle über die Erdanziehungskraft, die Tücken der Technik taten dann den Rest und ich lag im Schlamm. Nicht genug, daß meine beiden Mitfahrer diesen Anblick erleben durften waren da auch noch zwei nette Fußgänger, die sich das Lachen auch nicht verkneifen konnten. Dazu liegt mir ein Sprichwort auf der Zunge aber ich komm zum Verrecken nicht drauf. Irgendwas mit Schaden und Spot ... naja egal.
Zurück zum Thema. Hinter der Steinbrücke nahmen wir den Weg nach oben zum Wanderparkplatz um von dort aus einen der besten Downhils der Gegend, dem Highlight der Tour runterzuheizen. Toby, der die zahlreichen Trails des Grafenberger Waldes sein Heimatrevier nennt, ist begeistert. Nachdem wir die neugebaute Brücke über den Eifgenbach überquert hatten, kam Marco noch die Idee, den Downhill zum Schöllerhof mitzunehmen. Gesagt getan, den vorletzten Anstieg hoch an ab gehts. Noch schnell über die vier querliegenden Bäume, die man dank der lokalen Freeriderkollegen jetzt auch überfahren und springen  kann. Unten angekommen mußten wir noch an den quergespannten Ketten vorbei.
Und dann kam der letze Anstieg, hoch nach Sträßchen. Von dort aus immer leicht bergab Richtung Opladen zurück. 
Dort angekommen standen auf dem Tacho: 45km, 700hm, AV 14km/h, Nettofahrzeit 3:20
Das Wetter spielte auch ganz gut mit, zeitweise wärmte die Sonne ganz gut.

Ich hoffe, daß ich es in den nächsten Tagen noch schaffe, die Tour im Kartenausschnitt reinzustellen.

Zachi


----------



## JürgenK (18. April 2005)

Fietser schrieb:
			
		

> Sowas, da treib' ich mich seit Wochen hier kaum noch rum und finde den Feierabendtreff zum Lauftreff degeneriert?! Was ist denn mit Euch los?
> 
> Fietser,
> der sich zufällig vor einer Stunde für den Leverkusen HM angemeldet hat, Zielzeit 2 Stunden.




Hallo Fietser, dann können wir ja hier ein Lauftreff aufmachen.  

Nein, mal im Ernst, hast du einen Link für die Anmeldung undsoweiter,
muß man sich jetzt schon anmelden???

@Hardy,
melde mich für Mittwoch nicht an, komme aber wenn ich es arbeitstechnisch schaffe. Außerdem kriege ich ein paar breitere Reifen, damit ich die Trails mal ein bischen flotter runterkomme und die Bergschwäche vermindert wird.  


Jürgen


----------



## on any sunday (18. April 2005)

JürgenK schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem kriege ich ein paar breitere Reifen, damit ich die Trails mal ein bischen flotter runterkomme und die Bergschwäche vermindert wird.
> Jürgen



Is klar, wenn der Herr K nicht die Berge raufkommt und in der Abfahrt rumkrebst, liegt es an den Reifen.


----------



## Marco_Lev (18. April 2005)

Zachi schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr seit doch nicht etwa auf Wunsch Tom_Canyons das Steilstück zum Rüden auf direkter Linie nach unten gefahren...



es war wohl nicht genau das steilstück, aber ein paar meter weiter gings auch ein schönes stück steil runter   
und wenn ich das richtig in erinnerung habe, war es bernd der da unbedingt runterfahren wollte...  


gruß marco


----------



## Enrgy (18. April 2005)

Zachi schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr seit doch nicht etwa auf Wunsch Tom_Canyons das Steilstück zum Rüden auf direkter Linie nach unten gefahren...




Wo ist da das Problem? Ist doch schon quasi ne Autobahn da runter...  

Liegt der fette Baum ganz unten immer noch im Weg? Den krieg selbst ich mit meiner Allzwecksäge nicht durch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fietser (18. April 2005)

@JürgenK: Du hast Post. Wir können ja ansonsten dem Trend zur inflationären Vermehrung der Threads im Forum folgen und zwei neue Threads 'Laufen für Feierabendbiker' und 'Feierabend Rad und Lauf' aufmachen.


----------



## JürgenK (19. April 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Is klar, wenn der Herr K nicht die Berge raufkommt und in der Abfahrt rumkrebst, liegt es an den Reifen.




Das war ja klar, jede noch so kleine Vorlage wird eiskalt versenkt. Es findet sich immer wieder ein Knipser  

Bis denn

Jürgen


----------



## TomCanyon (19. April 2005)

Zachi schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr seit doch nicht etwa auf Wunsch Tom_Canyons das Steilstück zum Rüden auf direkter Linie nach unten gefahren...



Natürlich!!   

Nein ganz so war es nicht, es gibt ja dort 3 Abfahrten, und wir haben die letzte genommen (wenn man von Oberbüscherhof kommt). 
Diese bin ich zum ersten mal gefahren. Ist ganz ok die Abfahrt, frag mal Marco   
Auch noch zu erwähnen wäre, dass wir vom Weltersbachtal den direkten Weg nach Fähr genommen haben und dann den Singletrail zum Pilz hochgefahren sind um wie gesagt oben erwähnte Abfahrt tätigen zu können.
Hier noch mal großen Dank an Bernd_aus_Holz   für das Aufzeigen meiner Leistungsgrenze  
Ansonsten hat es aber Spass gemacht. Bis zum nächsten mal.

Tom


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (19. April 2005)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> tja, grober fehler wenn man eine gemütliche feierabendrunde plant, und dann den bernd_aus_holz den großteil des tourguidings überlässt. passiert mir aber so schnell auch nicht wieder
> zum tourverlauf wird der bernd sicherlich noch etwas schreiben.
> mitgefahren sind heute TomCanyon, Badehose (oder so ähnlich), Bernd_aus_Holz und meine wenigkeit.
> ...


@all
Marco hatte eine Feierabendtour um 17.30 Uhr ins LMB gestellt; wir haben beide das Guiding übernommen.
Der Tourverlauf war wie folgt:
Erster Treffpunkt war in Opladen. Dort trafen sich Marco, TomCanyon-Thomas und Gene; ich bin den dreien am Wiehbach entgegengefahren, wo wir uns dann auch getroffen und die Tour zusammen weitergeführt haben. Wir sind über Dürscheid zur Gerstenmühle und Lambertsmühle. Dann ging es einen schwierigen, kaum fahrbaren Trail uphill Richtung Diepentalsperre und weiter quer über die Höhenzüge des Bergischen Landes. Dieser Streckenteil war den anderen Teilnehmern unbekannt; er ist aber sowohl bergauf als auch bergab sehr interessant zu fahren. Ab Diepentalsperre übernahm dann Marco kurzzeitig die Führung, bis wir auf den L-Weg kamen. Von dort fuhren wir runter nach Fähr (trotz der Proteste von TomCanyon, der gerne den Forstweg direkt zum Pilz hochgefahren wäre). Jeder downhill muß sich aber erst verdient werden, so dass wir von Fähr zunächst Richtung Glüder gefahren sind. Hinter der Brücke ging es uphill zum Pilz und dann, wie von TomCanyon beschrieben, den letzten Trail (vom Oberbüscherhof aus kommend) direkte Fallinie (komplett nur Gene  ) bzw. die Serpentinen nach Fähr runter (Dieses Teilstück ab L-Weg gehört zu meinen Lieblingsstrecken: der L-Weg ist sehr schön und bei den anschließenden Trails up- und downhill kann man sowohl Trainingszustand als auch technische Fähigkeiten sehr gut überprüfen). 
Da es bereits 19.50 Uhr war, mussten wir uns dann leider schon auf den Heimweg machen (an der Wupper lang über Leichlingen nach Opladen), wo wir uns dann getrennt haben und sich jeder auf den Heimweg machte. Tourdaten: 33 km, 500 Höhenmeter, Gesamtzeit ca. 3 Stunden.
Insgesamt kann man sagen, dass es eine nette, kleine und gemütliche Feierabendrunde war (dies haben die anderen Teilnehmer ja bereits zum Ausdruck gebracht).
Ich bitte Hardy hiermit, die Tourguide-Punkte zwischen Marco und mir 50/50 zu teilen.
Grüße 
Bernd


----------



## juchhu (19. April 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Ich bitte Hardy hiermit, die Tourguide-Punkte zwischen Marco und mir 50/50 zu teilen.
> 
> ...


 
 

By the way, Meister der Statistik @hardy_aus_k, können denn Tourguidingpunkte auch aufgeteilt werden, wenn der eine die Tour guided, und der andere dafür Aufzeichnung, Auswertung und Bericht erstellt?

Wenn nein, wenigsten wie damals in der Grundschule ein "Sternchen"? Ab 10 "Sternchen" gibts dann einen "Happy Meal"-Gutschein. Die Give-aways von McDreck müssen dann als sichtbares Ehrenzeichen am Bike mitgeführt werden.  

VG Martin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (19. April 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

warum macht Ihr es mir immer nur so schwer   

Wenn ich ehrlich bin, gibt es die momentane Systhematik nicht her, die Punkte aufzuteilen. Mir fehlt auch die Motivation die Kalkulation umzustellen. Ich bin müde   

Wenn ich es nun inhaltlich begründen müsste, würde ich sagen: Marco, Du bist ein Organisationstalent ! Lässt Du auf Deiner Arbeit auch die anderen für Dich arbeiten ? 

Ich könnte aber auch sagen, dass ich hier nicht belohnen möchte, dass Mitfahrer in das Tourguiding eingreifen. 

Oder ich könnte es damit begründen, dass die 50/50-Aufteilung nicht in Ordnung ist. Immerhin hat Marco die Tour organisiert und die Hälfte der Strecke geführt.

Da ich mich selbst schwer tue, das zu entscheiden, könnte ich auch eine Umfrage starten.

Oder ich entscheide einfach, dass es keine geteilte Verantwortung gibt und dass deshalb Marco die komplette Punktzahl bekommt. Frei nach dem Motto "Es kann nur einen geben !"

Aber egal wie die Diskussion ausgeht, die Systhematik bleibt die Gleiche und müde bin ich immer noch. Also schaue ich in meinen Aufzeichnungen nach, wer die Tour ausgeschrieben hat, übersehe einfach die Postings und werte die Tourdaten, die mir Marco zugeschickt hat*.

Gruß
Hardy

* Marco, jetzt hau mich nicht in die Pfanne. Na klar, Du hast mir keine Tourdaten zugeschickt, weiss ich auch


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (19. April 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Oder ich entscheide einfach, dass es keine geteilte Verantwortung gibt und dass deshalb Marco die komplette Punktzahl bekommt. Frei nach dem Motto "Es kann nur einen geben !"
> 
> ...


Hallo Hardy,
mir ist das gleichgültig: Ich schlage vor, daß Marco entscheidet.
Grüße
bernd


----------



## mikkael (19. April 2005)

@christoph
ich bin fast täglich in "der" oder "der" Gegend unterwegs, bei einigermaßen erträglichem Wetter reicht ein SMS bis 16.00 Uhr!  

Für dich exklusiv, eine kleine Übersicht über das Tour-Angebot rund herum zur Auswahl: Jeden Donnerstag Hausrunde von Unterfeldhaus aus @ Jachertz um 19.00 Uhr; jeden Mittwoch um 18.00 Uhr Neanderthal-Biketreff @ Cafe Schräglage; Bergarbeiterrunde Sonntags um 10.00 Wuppertal-Ronsdorf (gg. Hornbach-Baumarkt). Ich versuche regelmässig jeden Dienstag (bis Hardy die FARs umstellt) meine eigene Hausrunde in Grafenberg zu fahren, um 18.00 Uhr @ Haus Morp ca. 2 Std.

Spannendere Geschichten gibt es aber hier in unserem Fred wie immer zur gewohnten Zeit! 

[email protected]
Was Laufen angeht, denke ich eher an Berlin (M/HM am 25.09.), Auswärtssieg!  

VG Mikkael


----------



## Marco_Lev (19. April 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> warum macht Ihr es mir immer nur so schwer
> 
> ...




also wirklich, so ein aufsehen wegen des guidings.
natürlich habe ich die tour ausgeschrieben, was aber zumindest für mich nicht zwangsläufig bedeutet, dass auch alle nach meiner nase zu tanzen haben. zudem war es ja auch so abgesprochen das bernd uns ein paar, zumindest für mich, unbekannte wege zeigt.
bin immer sehr erfreut neue trails zu fahren, von daher finde ich es gut, wenn ich mit bikern unterwegs bin, die mir was neues in meiner gegend zeigen können (wovon es noch jede menge gibt). 
also schreib die vollen punkte dem bernd zu, schliesslich hat er ja auch den großteil des guidings übernommen (tour auszuschreiben hat nicht mal ein müdes lächeln gekostet *g*).
wenn ich in kürze mit meinem neuen geko 201 parat komme, funkt mir keiner mehr in von mir ausgeschriebene touren   
bis dahin greife ich gerne auf `human` gps zurück   

gruß marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JürgenK (19. April 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> warum macht Ihr es mir immer nur so schwer
> 
> ...




Ich glaub´s nicht.   
Hardy, zuviel Diskussion hat noch keinen weitergebracht. 
Einen Statistikfred zu ertragen ist schon heftig, aber nun gut.  
Wenn ihr mich schon fragt. Wer die Tour ausschreibt kriegt die Punkte. Punkt.   Alles andere ist überflüssige Diskussion.  


Bis denn 

Jürgen


----------



## JürgenK (19. April 2005)

mikkael...


...

[email protected]
Was Laufen angeht schrieb:


> Mal sehen, wir sehen uns ja vorher noch. Dann können wir ja mal sehen.


----------



## Enrgy (20. April 2005)

JürgenK schrieb:
			
		

> ... Wer die Tour ausschreibt kriegt die Punkte...




Seh ich genauso!  


PS: herrlich, endlich kommt hier so eine Diskussion wie im WP-Thread auf! Popcorn für alle!


----------



## hardy_aus_k (20. April 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

irgendwann hat einer Indianer mal so etwas ähnliches gesagt: versuche kein totes Pferd zu reiten !

Wenn ich nun die letzten beiden Tage sehe und die Wetterentwicklung beobachte, möchte ich deshalb die Tour heute absagen.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Fietser (20. April 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> PS: herrlich, endlich kommt hier so eine Diskussion wie im WP-Thread auf! Popcorn für alle!



Gibt es denn auch Bonuspunkte je nach Gruppengröße? 
Oder bekomme ich auch Punkte, wenn ich jede Trainingsfahrt vorher reinstelle und dann doch alleine fahre?
Zählen Spazierfahrten mit Kindersitz auch als Feierabendtour? Immerhin sind wir dann zu zweit. 
Außerdem möchte ich zu gerne wissen wie die da ganz oben in der Statistik das machen. Haben die denn gar kein Privatleben mehr?

Noch was vergessen?


... ach ja.
Ich frag mich nur, wann der Enrgy endlich mit Punktesammeln anfängt...


----------



## Enrgy (20. April 2005)

Fietser schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es denn auch Bonuspunkte je nach Gruppengröße?



Das hatten wir mal beim WP, wurde aber beim letzten Mal gecancelt. Also wird das schon mal garnicht für unsere Feierabendtouren eingeführt. 



			
				Fietser schrieb:
			
		

> Oder bekomme ich auch Punkte, wenn ich jede Trainingsfahrt vorher reinstelle und dann doch alleine fahre?



Das frage ich mich, ehrlich gesagt, auch. Tour ohne Mitfahrer = keine Wertung, würde ich sagen.




			
				Fietser schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem möchte ich zu gerne wissen wie die da ganz oben in der Statistik das machen. Haben die denn gar kein Privatleben mehr?



Siehe WP




			
				Fietser schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frag mich nur, wann der Enrgy endlich mit Punktesammeln anfängt...



siehe ebenfalls WP: hab irgendwie keine rechte Lust dieses Jahr. Dazu kommt, daß Touren mit Startzeiten vor 19Uhr für mich normalerweise nicht zu schaffen sind. Ich arbeite bis 18Uhr, dann mind. 30min Heimweg, 15Min umziehen, 15min Anfahrt zur Wipperaue. Liegen die Startpunkte woanders (Burscheid, Schöllerhof), muß ich schon alles am Abend vorher ins Auto packen und trotzdem 1h früher Schluß machen, um rechtzeitig am Treffpunkt zu sein. Noch Fragen, Hauser?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fietser (20. April 2005)

@ Enrgy ... ähem... wie sag' ich's nur.... das war doch nicht ernstgemeint! Aber trotzdem Danke für die ausführlichen Antworten.   

P.S. Ich bin aber doch dafür, dass CD Fahrer doppelte Punktzahl bekommen.


----------



## juchhu (20. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Eine lustige Diskussion  

Damit klar wird, dass ich zwar @Bernd_aus_Holz Posting zum Anlaß genommen habe, aber der wahre Grund mein folgendes Posting war/ist:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1838923&postcount=2983



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Zählbär  ,
> 
> kannst Du freundlicherweise Deine Guidestatistik vom 10.04.2005 ändern? Bitte ersetze auf Platz 20 "juchhu" durch "indian". Zwar habe ich die Tourdokumentation geliefert, aber Guide war Ralf @indian. Ehre, wem Ehre gebührt.
> 
> ...


 
Tour geplant und im LMB angekündigt hatte ich, bei Tourbeginn aufgrund eines interessanten Tourvorschlages das Guiding an Ralf @indian abgegeben und Aufzeichnung, Auswertung und Bericht wieder selber erstellt.

Nach der vorherrschenden Meinung müßten die Guidingpunkte dem 'Organisator und Ankündiger' zu gewiesen werden. Bevor jetzt jemand aufschreit und befürchtet, ich wolle die Guidingpunkte rückübertragen bekommen, kann ich Entwarnung geben.

Ich bin der Meinung, dass derjenige, der guided, auch die Punkte bekommen soll. D.h. in meinen bzw. Ralfs Fall bleibt alles beim alten.

Ich bin halt nur der Meinung, dass wenn sich Hardy schon soviel Mühe macht, er einen Tourbericht bekommt, der Roß und Reiter nennt. 

Und an die 'Nachwuchs'-Guides ein kleiner Tipp: Wer führt, bestimmt. Und wer (mit)bestimmen will, soll halt selber guiden. So einfach ist das.

VG Martin

PS: Was ist denn jetzt mit meinen "Happy Meal"-Sternchen?


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (20. April 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> ...
> Wenn ich nun die letzten beiden Tage sehe und die Wetterentwicklung beobachte, möchte ich deshalb die Tour heute absagen.
> ...


Hallo miteinander,
ich übernehme das Tour-Guiding für heute abend: Tour findet statt!
Grüße 
Bernd
P.S. Hardy, über die Zuordnung der Tour-Guide-Punkte können wir anschließend diskutieren


----------



## mikkael (20. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin der Meinung, dass derjenige, der guided, auch die Punkte bekommen soll.


Moin,
ich kann es nicht mehr sehen, auch mit Popcorn nicht! 

Ich werde Hardy bitten, *mich aus allen Statistiken rauszunehmen*! Ich fahre "ausschliesslich" zum Spaß, alles andere bringt Mißstimmung ins "Abenteuer Mountain-Biking", sei es nur eine mickrige Andeutung (es gehe nur darum). Die Abendrunden hier in Grafenberg/Neanderthal finden nach wie vor statt und werden auch in der Zukunft im LMB zu finden sein.

Auch die "HM-Profile mit V-Durschschnitt usw." interessieren mich kaum, aber die schöne Fotos oder die interessanten Berichte! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## Zachi (20. April 2005)

Das ist ja hier wie in jeder großen Firma, jeder muß überall seinen Senf dazugeben.
Und am Ende ändert sich doch nichts.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (20. April 2005)

Zachi schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ja hier wie in jeder großen Firma, jeder muß überall seinen Senf dazugeben.
> Und am Ende ändert sich doch nichts.


Hallo zusammen,
auch hier verstehe ich wieder nicht die Diskussion. Auch auf die Gefahr hin, daß ich wieder gemaßregelt werde ("gehört hier nicht hin", "philosophischer Quatsch", u.a) weise ich auf den Kantschen kategorischen Imperativ (den ich zumindest versuche, zu berücksichtigen - dies gelingt mir sicherlich nicht immer):

"Handle nur nach derjenigen Maxime, durch die du zugleich wollen kannst, daß sie ein allgemeines Gesetz werde." oder anders ausgedrückt
Stell dir vor, 
alle wollten so handeln wie du jetzt - 
wären die Folgen erträglich?"

Zurück zum Thema des Threads:
Hardy macht die Statistik, also entscheidet Hardy auch über die Regeln! Wenn jemand die Regeln nicht mag, soll er doch einen eigenen Statistikthread aufmachen. Ich verstehe eben nicht, wie man sich über Regeln von Hardy, Statistiken oder sonstiges ärgern kann; es zwingt einen ja niemand dies alles mitzumachen oder zu lesen!
Grüße 
Bernd
P.S. Mikkael: Wie schreiben, glaube ich, die Tomburger:"Wir sind doch nicht zum Spaß hier!"


----------



## Enrgy (20. April 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> ...soll er doch einen eigenen Statistikthread aufmachen...



Gefäääährliche Anregung!!!!!!!!


----------



## Enrgy (20. April 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich nun die letzten beiden Tage sehe und die Wetterentwicklung beobachte, möchte ich deshalb die Tour heute absagen.
> 
> Gruß
> Hardy




Von oben hat sich die Sache doch nun zum guten gewendet! Ein ausgiebiges Schlammbad in den Niederungen des Eifgentals ist natürlich trotzdem kaum zu vermeiden...

Die nächsten 2-3 Tage sollen doch gut werden.


----------



## mikkael (20. April 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> auch hier verstehe ich wieder nicht die Diskussion. ...
> ... P.S. Mikkael: Wie schreiben, glaube ich, die Tomburger:"Wir sind doch nicht zum Spaß hier!"


@Bernd

A. Die Tomburger haben immer Recht! 
B. Wenn nicht, dann siehe A  
C. Die Diskussion? Ne, ne.. Keine Diskussion! Wir sind nicht hier zum spaßen!   

VG Mikkael


----------



## Manni (20. April 2005)

Dann bis später Jungens, bin aber nur unter Vorbehalt dabei. Wenn das Knie Probleme macht klinke ich mich direkt wieder aus. 
Einen Vorteil hat das Wetter aber: Man fällt heute weich   

Gruß Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (20. April 2005)

@Juchhu

Ich schulde Dir noch eine Antwort   

Ohne Umfrage, ohne große Worte, ohne den Oberlehrermodus einzuschalten, ich gebe Dir einfach bei der nächsten Gelegenheit für die Verdienste um den Mountainbikesport Rund-um-Moitzfeld und den tafperen Kampf für die GPS-Technologie ein Bier aus*

Gruß
Hardy


* Kann es sein, dass Du kein Bier trinkst? Irgendetwas war da   Aber egal, dann wird es eben ein anderes Getränk.


----------



## Handlampe (21. April 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> A. Die Tomburger haben immer Recht!



RICHTIG


----------



## juchhu (21. April 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Juchhu
> 
> Ich schulde Dir noch eine Antwort


 
Nein, tust Du nicht. Wer mein TourguidingDiskussionseröffnende Posting aufmerksam gelesen hat, hätte erkennen können, dass ich a) nur in eigner Sache *rhetorisch* anmerkte und b) mich dabei selbst schwer durch den Kakao zog. Oder hat wirklich irgendeiner ernsthaft geglaubt, ich bekäme auch nur noch ein McDreck Give-Away an meinen Lenker, wo doch schon Radio Fernseher und Kühlschrank mir weitesgehend die Sicht versperren.



			
				hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne Umfrage, ohne große Worte, ohne den Oberlehrermodus einzuschalten, ich gebe Dir einfach bei der nächsten Gelegenheit für die Verdienste um den Mountainbikesport Rund-um-Moitzfeld und den tafperen Kampf für die GPS-Technologie ein Bier aus*
> 
> Gruß
> Hardy
> ...


 
Weißt Du was, gemeinsam reden und trinken (ICH MAG KEIN BIER   ) ist immer gut. Allerdings trinken wir dann auf Dich, um Dich für die Verdienste der Feierabendrundenbewegung zu würdigen.  

Vielleicht sollten wir uns alle bewußt werden, dass es nicht um so Dinge und Einstellungen geht wie "Wer ist der bessere Mountainbiker, Mensch, Dichter und Denker etc.?" sondern um ein vielfältiges Angebot, um Mountainbiker und Nachwuchs noch bessere Möglichkeiten zu bieten. 

Die Gegner formieren sich langsam, und die MTB-Rückzugsgebiete werden kleiner. Beispiele und Entwicklungen dafür gibts immer mehr.

Und so stellt jedes Tourangebot, bei dem alte und neu hinzugekommene MTB-ler mitfahren, einen ersten Schritt einer positiven Öffentlichkeitsarbeit dar.

VG Martin


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (21. April 2005)

@all

Erschienen am Treffpunkt in Burscheid-Kaltenherberg um 18.15 Uhr waren Manni, Marco, Gene (Badehose), Blake69 (Jörg), Heartattack  (Markus) und ich. Solymontes (Jorge) kam uns direkt bei der 1. Abfahrt entgegen und schloß sich uns an.

Wir fuhren als erstes den Serpentinen-Trail runter von Bellinghausen zum Eifgenbach. Am Eifgenbach entlang ging es danach uphill zur Eifgen-Sauna in Blecher.
Ich wollte den Teilnehmern den direkt bei mir in Holz liegenden downhill Erbericher Kirchweg zeigen, der auch allen gut gefiel (ab hier bis fast zum Ziel ist diese Tour eine meiner Lieblingsstrecken). 
Vom Sportplatz des SV Altenberg, an dem wir rauskamen, ging es über Altenberg an den Fischteichen vorbei hoch nach Hüttchen. Wieder downhill von dort zur Dhünn und sofort wieder uphill zur Dhünntalsperrenmauer und weiter nach Haussels. 
Den dann folgenden downhill bin ich in dieser Richtung das erste Mal gefahren; dies ist wirklich ein sehr schöner downhill. Wir kamen an der Linnefe heraus und sind die Linnefe talabwärts bis zum Torbogen gefahren. 
Um noch ein paar Höhenmeter zusammenzubekommen sind wir die Forststraße hoch bis nach Bremen-allerdings sind wir in der Kurve geradeaus den Wanderweg gefahren, um unsere technischen Fähigkeiten bei direkter Fahrt in der Fallinie zu testen.
Vor diesem uphill sagte mir einer der Teilnehmer: Warum sollen wir da hoch, wenn wir doch absteigen und schieben müssen? 
Dies galt allerdings nicht für alle Teilnehmer: 
Es ist immer wieder unwahrscheinlich beeindruckend, mit welcher Technik Gene alle anscheinend unfahrbaren Trails hochfährt   .
Von Bremen sind wir downhill zur Markusmühle, um dann noch eine Rampe hoch zurück zum Ausgangspunkt zu nehmen.
Ich glaube alle Teilnehmer verstehen vielleicht jetzt meine Bewertung des Verhältnisses Höhenmeter/km: Ganz allgemein gesagt: je höher dieser Wert , desto abwechslungsreicher ist die Tour (allerdings auch um so anstrengender   ).
Insgesamt kamen wir somit auf 600 HM bei 24 km; ein Verhältnis von 250 HM pro 10 km ist für das Bergische Land nach meiner Erfahrung ein sehr guter Wert (man muß berücksichtigen, daß ich darauf achte, daß während der Aufwärmphase/Einrollzeit  ca. 20-30 Minuten - möglichst wenige uphills mit wenigen Höhenmetern gefahren werden).
Die Gesamtfahrzeit betrug 2,5 Stunden.

Schade, Hardy, daß Du nicht dabei warst  ; es war zwar etwas naß, aber die Sonne hat fast die ganze Zeit geschienen.

Ein Wort in eigener Sache:
Ich bedanke mich ganz herzlich bei allen Teilnehmern. Ich freue mich ziemlich, daß mir jetzt (nach zehnjähriger ausschließlicher Alleinfahrt mit dem MTB) die Gelegenheit gegeben wird, die schöne Gegend des Bergischen Landes mit den sehr schönen Trails (andere Menschen sagen hierzu auch Wanderwege) anderen MTB´lern zu zeigen und das gemeinsame Gruppenerlebnis einer schönen Tour mit diesen Teilnehmern zu teilen.  
@Hardy:
Wie machen wir es jetzt mit den Tour-Guide-Punkten :
Hardy hat die Tour ursprünglich ausgeschrieben.
Manni wird die gefahrene Route mit Profil  aus seinem GPS-System hier einstellen (hoofe ich)
Ich habe die Tour geführt und den Bericht geschrieben.
Weiser und großer Meister des Feierabendthreads und aller MTB-Statistikthreads    : Ich erwarte Deine Entscheidung und füge mich ihr widerspruchslos.
Grüße 
Bernd
P.S. Wie abgesprochen stelle ich für Sonntag, 10 Uhr eine Tour ins LMB.


----------



## mikkael (21. April 2005)

Eine leckere Feierabendrunde findet heute Abend in Grafenberg statt, ohne viel Schnick Schnack! 

VG Mikkael

P.S. Wer mitfahren will, aber zeitlich Probleme hat, kann sich bei mir melden!


----------



## kitesun (21. April 2005)

und ich habe eine Tour für Freitag zum Einläuten des Wochenendes eingestellt. Das schöne Wetter sollte man nutzen, bevor es wieder verschwindet.

Frank


----------



## solymontes (21. April 2005)

Zur Tour vom 20.04. geführt von Bernd:

Sehr interessante Streckenführung mit vielen Highlights, trotz des z.T. sehr nassen Untergrundes.  Bernd achte bitte bei der nächsten Streckenführung darauf, dass meine Kette nicht so verschlammt   . Ich bin da sehr empfindlich  . Obwohl ich in dieser Gegend seit drei Jahren meine Runden drehe, bin ich diese Streckenführung so noch nicht gefahren. Schön, mal eine neue Kombination kennenzulernen.  Insgesamt kurz und knackig. Genau richtig für eine Feierabendtour   . 

J.


----------



## Marco_Lev (21. April 2005)

auch von mir ein großes lob an den `lieben`bernd   
hat mir sehr gut gefallen die tour. 
werde die strecke auf jeden fall bald mal nach fahren.
die letzten tage saß ich aber wohl etwas zuviel für meine verhältnisse auf dem bike. wollte eben meine kleine hausrunde fahren, und mußte feststellen: da geht ja gar nix mehr!!! flasche leer, ausgesaugt und ausgelutscht.
naja, konnte wenigstens mal kurz die trackback-funktion des gekos testen, und es klappt sogar recht gut 
@*juchhu*: wann stehen bei dir wieder gps-nachhilfestunden für begriffsstutzige mtb`ler an? bis dahin quetsche ich den manni wie eine zitrone aus   

gruß marco


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (21. April 2005)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> auch von mir ein großes lob an den `lieben`bernd
> hat mir sehr gut gefallen die tour.
> werde die strecke auf jeden fall bald mal nach fahren.
> ...
> gruß marco


Hallo Marco, 
vielen Dank für die Komplimente  
Auch solymontes vielen Dank.
Wir können die Tour auch gerne noch einmal gemeinsam fahren.
Ich hoffe, wir sehen uns am Sonntag.

Ich möchte mich aber auch bei hardy bedanken: nur durch das Einstellen seiner Tour ins LMB kamen wahrscheinlich überhaupt so viele Teilnehmer.

Grüße
Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JürgenK (21. April 2005)

JürgenK schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub´s nicht.
> Hardy, zuviel Diskussion hat noch keinen weitergebracht.
> Einen Statistikfred zu ertragen ist schon heftig, aber nun gut.
> Wenn ihr mich schon fragt. Wer die Tour ausschreibt kriegt die Punkte. Punkt.   Alles andere ist überflüssige Diskussion.
> ...






@Hardy,

ich hoffe, du hast das nicht falsch verstanden. Wenn ich mir so den Statistikfred ansehe.  

Wie dem auch sei,

bis zur nächsten Tour (mit neuen Reifen)

Jürgen


----------



## juchhu (22. April 2005)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> @*juchhu*: wann stehen bei dir wieder gps-nachhilfestunden für begriffsstutzige mtb`ler an? bis dahin quetsche ich den manni wie eine zitrone aus
> 
> gruß marco


 
Wahrscheinlich Ende Mai, aber zweigeteilt und unabhängig. Teil


Umgang mit GPS-Gerät vor, während, nach der Tour, Anbindung an Software MagicMaps NRW 3 D 1.5 DVD und aktuellen FUGAWI-Version 3.1.4.746. Tourplanung, Navigation, und Auswertung.
Schwerpunkt nur auf Software. Alle Features von MagicMaps und sehr viele von FUGAWI (bei alle würde auch ein Wochenseminar nicht ausreichen  ), speziell eigene Karten scannen, kalibrieren und eigene Karten aufbauen mit Tourdatenbank und Teilstreckenverwaltung (Tourzusammenstellung nach dem Baukastenprinzip!), und, und, und  
Manni kann Dir sicherlich weiterhelfen. Es gibt bestimmt nicht mehr viel, was ich ihm erzählen könnte. In Zweifelsfall schickst Du mir einfach eine PM mit Deiner Situation/Problem, und ich antworte Dir. Da in der Zwischenzeit so ziemlich jede wichtige Frage mal gestellt und beantwortet wurde, bedarf es bei mir meist nur eines copy&paste bzw. drag&drop.  

Viel Spass mit dem kleinen GEKO.

VG Martin


----------



## Manni (22. April 2005)

Hallo,
wer hat Lust morgen ganz ganz früh aufzustehen und eine schöne Mountainbike Tour ab Burscheid zu fahren?   
Ab 9 oder 10 von Kaltenherberg? 
@Bernd: Sonntag kann ich leider nicht, aber vielleicht kannst du ja noch auf Samstag umschwenken? Sonntag soll es ja auch schon wieder Regnen   
Wie auch immer, mit oder ohne Statistik: Es muss weitergehen.

Ich stelle die Tour heute abend mal rein.
Gruß Manni


----------



## Marco_Lev (22. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Wahrscheinlich Ende Mai, aber zweigeteilt und unabhängig. Teil
> 
> 
> Umgang mit GPS-Gerät vor, während, nach der Tour, Anbindung an Software MagicMaps NRW 3 D 1.5 DVD und aktuellen FUGAWI-Version 3.1.4.746. Tourplanung, Navigation, und Auswertung.
> ...




kannst mich schon mal auf die warteliste setzen, bin sehr interessiert und hoffe das sich das mit meinem schichtplan vereinbaren lässt.
vor allem an teil eins der `weiterbildung` bin ich sehr interessiert, und an dem fladenbrot mit den 7 kostbarkeiten   
werde morgen das erste mal versuchen, eine aufgezeichnete tour nach zufahren. danach, oder auch während dessen *manni, lass mal lieber dein telefon an...* werde ich sicherlich einige fragen haben...  

gruß marco


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (22. April 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> wer hat Lust morgen ganz ganz früh aufzustehen und eine schöne Mountainbike Tour ab Burscheid zu fahren?
> Ab 9 oder 10 von Kaltenherberg?
> @Bernd: Sonntag kann ich leider nicht, aber vielleicht kannst du ja noch auf Samstag umschwenken? Sonntag soll es ja auch schon wieder Regnen
> ...


O. K.
Samstag; 10 Uhr ab Burscheid-Kaltenherberg.
Ich habe meine Sonntagstour auf Samstag geschoben - Du brauchst nichts mehr reinzustellen.
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## juchhu (22. April 2005)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> kannst mich schon mal auf die warteliste setzen, bin sehr interessiert und hoffe das sich das mit meinem schichtplan vereinbaren lässt.
> vor allem an teil eins der `weiterbildung` *bin ich sehr interessiert*, und *an dem fladenbrot mit den 7 kostbarkeiten*
> werde morgen das erste mal versuchen, eine aufgezeichnete tour nach zufahren. danach, oder auch während dessen *manni, lass mal lieber dein telefon an...* werde ich sicherlich einige fragen haben...
> 
> gruß marco


 
Die wahre Intention wurde von mir fett markiert.  

Das Wichtigste ist die Sicherheit im Umgang mit dem GOTO-Befehl. Ausgangspunkt (ggf. zuhause) als Wegpunkt markieren. Zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt Wegpunkt ausrufen, GOTO setzen, und ab aus dem Wald in Richtung Heimat. 

VG Martin

PS:

Schichtpläne für Ende Mai/Anfang Juni schon bekannt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marco_Lev (22. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Die wahre Intention wurde von mir fett markiert.
> 
> Das Wichtigste ist die Sicherheit im Umgang mit dem GOTO-Befehl. Ausgangspunkt (ggf. zuhause) als Wegpunkt markieren. Zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt Wegpunkt ausrufen, GOTO setzen, und ab aus dem Wald in Richtung Heimat.
> 
> ...



oha,
da wird es schon interessant für mich. also immer den startpunkt einer tour mit einem wegpunkt markieren?
werde gleich mal ne runde mit meinem hund gassi gehen, und das sofort testen. wie ich den wegpunkt setze muß ich erstmal schauen, aber kann ja nicht so schwer sein, hoffe ich.

soviel zum thema:"





> Das Wichtigste ist die Sicherheit im Umgang mit dem GOTO-Befehl.



du hast es nicht anders gewollt, nun darfst du deinem namen als `erklärbär` gerecht werden. mal gespannt, in wie weit man deine nerven strapazieren kann   
nicht das ich mit mannis infos nicht zufrieden wäre, aber der arme student hat ja immer viel zu tun, was bei dir nicht unbedingt den anschein macht, betrachtet man deine ellenlangen postings   

in munterer erwartung,
gruß marco

edit: schichtplan im rotationsverfahren. früh, nacht, spät. diese woche hatte ich früh.


----------



## juchhu (22. April 2005)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> oha,
> da wird es schon interessant für mich. also immer den startpunkt einer tour mit einem wegpunkt markieren?
> werde gleich mal ne runde mit meinem hund gassi gehen, und das sofort testen. wie ich den wegpunkt setze muß ich erstmal schauen, aber kann ja nicht so schwer sein, hoffe ich.
> 
> soviel zum thema:"


 
Während das Gerät an ist und nicht in einem Untermenü (also auf einer der fünf Hauptseiten), lange auf der "OK"-Button drücken. EDIT-Menü für Wegpunkt wird dann aufgerufen. Du kannst dann mit den Cursor-Tasten die Eingabefelder SYMBOL, NAME, OK, HÖHE, X-/Y-POSITION verändern (ist aber nicht notwendig). Einfach wieder "OK"-Button drücken, und Wegpunkt ist gespeichert (weitere werden fortlaufend nummiert).

Aufruf des GOTO-Befehls:

Fünfte MENÜ-Seite aufrufen (erste mit SAT-Empfang), Menüpinkt WEGPUNKTE (immer mit "OK"-Button), SUBeintrag "ALLE LISTEN", Unterregister aufrufen, Wegpunkt auswählen, Befehl GOTO schon invers, Bestätigung mit OK.

Navigierung: Richtung (Achtung Luftlinie, nix Autorouting wie beim Auto) und Entfernung auf dritter Menü-Seite (Kompassrose).



			
				Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> du hast es nicht anders gewollt, nun darfst du deinem namen als `erklärbär` gerecht werden. mal gespannt, in wie weit man deine nerven strapazieren kann
> nicht das ich mit mannis infos nicht zufrieden wäre, aber der arme student hat ja immer viel zu tun, was bei dir nicht unbedingt den anschein macht, betrachtet man deine ellenlangen postings
> 
> in munterer erwartung,
> ...


 
Erstens ganz ich zehn-Finger-blind-schreiben und das schnell (BW sei DANK).  Zweitens besitzt mein Keyboard 100 Funktionstasten, die in vier Ebenen mit Standardantworten belegt sind.  Und außerdem eine 9,2 MBit Standleitung  Und drei PC um mich rum  

Apropo Schicht: Ich kann nur bis drei zählen. Was bedeutet das für einen möglichen Ganztageskurs an einem Samstag zwischen Ende Mai und Anfang Juni (also ca. +/- 2 Wochen um den 01.06.2005 herum)?

VG Martin


----------



## JürgenK (22. April 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> O. K.
> Samstag; 10 Uhr ab Burscheid-Kaltenherberg.
> Ich habe meine Sonntagstour auf Samstag geschoben - Du brauchst nichts mehr reinzustellen.
> Grüße
> Bernd




Hallo @Manni, hallo @Baho,

bin Mogen um 10 Uhr da. Muß mich vielleicht vorher ausklinken, mal sehen wieviel Zeit ich bekomme. 

Bis denn

Jürgen


----------



## Marco_Lev (22. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Während das Gerät an ist und nicht in einem Untermenü (also auf einer der fünf Hauptseiten), lange auf der "OK"-Button drücken. EDIT-Menü für Wegpunkt wird dann aufgerufen. Du kannst dann mit den Cursor-Tasten die Eingabefelder SYMBOL, NAME, OK, HÖHE, X-/Y-POSITION verändern (ist aber nicht notwendig). Einfach wieder "OK"-Button drücken, und Wegpunkt ist gespeichert (weitere werden fortlaufend nummiert).
> 
> Aufruf des GOTO-Befehls:
> 
> ...




bin wieder zurück vom testen.
die leute schauen mich schon komisch an, weil ich zuerst mit hund an der seite, und blick auf den geko 10 mal um den block gegangen bin. danach hund hoch, und mit fahrrad weiter um den block.
die haben ja keine ahnung welches hochtechnisch-entwickelte gerät ich da mit mir rumtrage  vermutlich dachten sie ich suche empfang für mein handy oder so...   
werde dir jetzt mal meine erste PN schicken. oder ist es besser, du schickst mir gleiche eine FAQ?   

gruß marco


----------



## Enrgy (22. April 2005)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> werde dir jetzt mal meine erste PN schicken. oder ist es besser, du schickst mir gleiche eine FAQ?
> 
> gruß marco




Oder ihr macht im GPS-Thread weiter...


----------



## juchhu (22. April 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Oder ihr macht im GPS-Thread weiter...


 
Wo er Recht hat, da hat er Recht!  

Unser @energy, auch der Meister Proper des Feierabendthreads genannt.   

VG Martin


----------



## Enrgy (22. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...unser @energy, auch der Meister Proper des Feierabendthreads genannt...




...und der Trails wohlgemerkt!

War gestern "zufällig" wieder im Auftrag des Herrn unterwegs und hab im Scheine meiner 35W Lampe einige hölzerne Hindernisse zwischen Rüden und Wipperaue beseitigt. Was aber nicht heißen soll, daß ich mich nur im dunkeln mit Säge raustrau. Es war halt einfach schon spät, als ich losgefahren bin...
Neben ein paar Rehen ist mir sogar ein junger Fuchs auf dem Trail begegnet. Dachte zuerst, es ist ne Katze.


----------



## Handlampe (23. April 2005)

Schöne Bilder, Volker   

Sach mal, auf dem zweiten Bild....ist das der Mond oder die Sonne   

Ganz schön hell, der Planet.
Hätte auch mal wieder Lust auf einen NR. Bald ist ja Vollmond....soll nur nächste Woche wieder schlechter mit dem Wetter werden


----------



## JürgenK (23. April 2005)

Da haben sich die Helden dann heute morgen in aller Herrgottsfrühe am P&R-Parkplatz in Burscheid getroffen um sämtliche Talsperren in der Region abzufahren. Heraus kamen dann 2.  
Mitgefahren sind @Manni, @BaHo und ich.
Bernd hat uns dann in seinem marathonerprobten Stil schön hoch und runter gescheucht um man bloß "gute Zahlen" vorweisen zu können.   Es waren so etwa 1000 HM bei 47 Km. Da es nicht gerade eine Tour zum Ausruhen war merke ich meine alten Beine entsprechend.
Es war dennoch ein gutes Maß und hat vor allem viel Spaß gemacht.   
Die Tourdaten hat GPS-Manni. Der Bericht folgt wohl noch von Marathon-Bernd.

Gute Besserung und bis zum nächstenmal  

Jürgen


----------



## Enrgy (23. April 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Schöne Bilder, Volker
> 
> Sach mal, auf dem zweiten Bild....ist das der Mond oder die Sonne
> 
> ...




Ist natürlich der Mond! 15sec Belichtungszeit bei 200ASA mit Selbstauslöser. 
Hatte leider eine schlechte Position für die Kamera, so daß ich sie gegen die Lehne der Bank mit Blick gen Himmel legen mußte, um ein unverwackeltes Bild zu bekommen. Die Bilder mit Blick ins Tal sind daher leider verwackelt und auch grobkörnig.

Man könnte ja mal nen Dämmerungs/Nightride im 7GB machen, freitags ab 20Uhr oder so. Das schaffen wir dann auch durch den Rest-Stau von hier aus.

Gruß Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (24. April 2005)

Es wurde auch ganz schön gefahren an diesem schönen Sonntag: Die Northshore.. äähm Nordbergische-Division war in den Gerresheimer-Alpen unterwegs! 

Tja, der Weg zu meinem eigenen Trailtour war etwas länger und beschwerlicher für mich als der übliche zum Wüstenhof! 

Um 4 Uhr früh startete ich heute in Brenslau (Polen) über Warschau Richtung Bergische Trails (da habe ich die Flügel von polnischen LOT zur Hilfe ) und schaffte pünktlich um 14.00 Uhr zum Treffpunkt, allerdings etwas kaputt, leider nur mit 2-Std-Schlaf. Umso erfreuter war ich aber über die Teilnahme von Jörg (Blake69) und Christoph (Fietser). 

Ohne Zeit zu verlieren machten wir uns sofort auf dem Weg nach Unterfeldhaus via Unterbachersee und fuhren uns warm. Danach folgte der übliche Rauf-und-Runter in den Gerresheimer-Höhen, diesmal aber mit einer grossen Portion von leckersten Single-Trails was unser Bike-Revier zu bieten hat. Anschliessend sind wir bis nach Ludenberg gefahren (Pferderennbahn, Grafenberg und Übungsplatz), die Trails wurden zunehmend technischer, Jörgs Bremsen zunehmend lauter! 







Die Grenze zum Downhill-Biken wurde jedoch wieder in Gerresheim erreicht, wo wir von unserem üblichen Aussichtspunkt den steilen Singletrail runter zum Friedhof nahmen. Danach ging es wieder steil rauf zum Funkturm und durch einige weitere und "neue" singletrails runter zum Haus Morp. Auf unserem Weg zurück zum Treffpunkt besuchten wir den "Northshore-Bereich" im Erkrather-Erholungsgebiet, wo einige Action-Stunts fotografiert worden sind.







Es war eine schöne Runde bei herrlichem Wetter, bei der nicht nur die Höhenmeter-, sondern auch die Freeride-Tendenzen der Teilnehmenden Feierabendbiker gesättigt worden sind. Ich war froh, dass ich - trotz Übermüdung - konditionell mithalten konnte. 

Es waren 45 Tageskilometer, etwa 800 Höhenmeter.

VG Mikkael


----------



## Blake69 (24. April 2005)

Nicht so Bescheiden, lieber Mikkael    . Ja es war eine super Runde! Dafür lohnt es sich doch auch mal die Frau etwas länger warten zu lassen!  

VG, Jörg


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (25. April 2005)

@all

Zum Treffpunkt kamen um 10 Uhr : *Manni und JürgenK * (und ich als Tourguide natürlich).

Wir sind, wie angekündigt, eine "kurze"    Tour gefahren:
*47 km, 960 HM, Gesamtfahrzeit: 3,5 Stunden abzüglich Pausen: 3 Stunden 10 Minuten Rollzeit.* Wetter war hervorragend (Sonnenschein die ganze Fahrt über).
Zuerst sind wir über Claasmühle zur Sengbachtalsperre. Leider war die für die Tour vorgesehene Einrollzeit etwas lang: ca. 50 Minuten. Dies lag daran, dass mir immer noch die Kenntnis über das letzte Wegstück (ca. 5 km) zur Sengbachtalsperre fehlt; wir sind da ein wenig versuchsweise über die Straßen (ca. 10 Minuten) gefahren und dann beim Haus Lorenzet zur Sengbachtalsperre runter (vielleicht kann mir ja jemand mitteilen, welchen besseren Weg es gibt).
Von dort ging es weiter über die Staumauer bis Höhrath und weiter runter nach Schloß Burg. Am T-Stück ging es dann links der Wupper nach Glüder. Den beiden Mitfahrern wollte ich dann am Parkplatz Glüder einen steilen Uphill zeigen; der war diesen aber schon bekannt; stattdessen wurde mir ein für mich kaum fahrbarer downhill gezeigt. Rast machten wir dann an der Bank mit herrlicher Aussicht auf die Wupper. Anschließend für JürgenK mit seiner hervorragenden Technik   die Treppe runter (Manni und ich zogen es vor, die Treppe zu Fuß zu gehen). An der Wupper vorbei ging es den Trail an der Brücke hoch zum Pilz , um direkt dahinter das Steilstück bzw. die Serpentinen Abfahrt nach Fähr zu nehmen. Zur Diepentalsperre sind wir dann über den L-Weg gefahren. Um noch ein paar Höhenmeter zusammenzubekommen, habe ich den beiden den Weg quer über die Höhenzüge des Bergischen Landes zur Lambertsmühle gezeigt. Jürgen wollte dann doch noch nicht zurück zum Treffpunkt, so dass wir noch einen kleinen Bogen über Blecher, Erberich und den Altenberger Dom gemacht haben, um dann um 13.30 Uhr oben am Parkplatz wieder herauszukommen.
Grüße 
Bernd


----------



## Marco_Lev (25. April 2005)

hallo zusammen.
falls jemand lust auf eine kleine feierabendrunde am mittwoch den 27.04. um 17 uhr hat, so möge er sich bitte hier eintragen.
da ich diese woche wieder nachtschicht habe, fahre ich mal wieder nur meine kleine hausrunde.
ich stelle diese tour aus, weil es mir einfach mehr spass macht, mit netten leuten zusammen zu fahren, als alleine unterwegs zu sein.
es geht mir nicht darum irgendwelche punkte in der statistik abzugreifen.
einfach nur just 4 fun  

gruß marco


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (25. April 2005)

@ all
Hallo zusammen,
was haltet Ihr von einer schönen, gemeinsamen Vatertagstour am 5.5.2005.

Ich habe schon eine längere Tour eingestellt. Damit aber mehr Teilnehmer dabei sind, werde ich auch eine 35 km - sowie eine ca. 50 km Tour anbieten. Bei den kürzeren Touren geht es jeweils vom Eifgenbach zurück zum Schöllerhof; eigentlich für jedermann zu finden.

Falls das Wetter schlecht ist, oder zu viele Wanderer (insbesondere nachmittags) unterwegs sein sollten, ist es auch möglich die Tour abzukürzen oder etwas länger an einer schönen  Stelle zu pausieren.
Grüße 
Bernd


----------



## Marco_Lev (25. April 2005)

ok bernd,
habe mich mal angemeldet.
mein ziel sind natürlich die 80km und 1800hm    
wobei, 35km klingt ja auch sehr nett   

gruß marco


----------



## hardy_aus_k (25. April 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

ich habe eben die Planung für Mittwoch abgeschlossen. Die Streckenführung sieht wie folgt aus:

Schöllerhof - Bömberg - Eicholz - Staumauer "Dhünntalsperre" - Grünenbäumchen - Rundweg "Dhünntalsperre" - Grunewald - Linnefetal - Bremen - Eifgental - Schöllerhoftrail - Schöllerhof

Insgesamt kommen damit 25 Kilometer und 500 Höhenmeter zusammen.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## JürgenK (26. April 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> ...
> 
> ...




Ooohhh, Haaardy, das ist aber nicht viiiiiiiiiiiel.  
Hast wohl ein schlechtes Gewissen nach den letzten Schleiferrunden.  

Denn bis Mittwoch

Jürgen


----------



## kitesun (26. April 2005)

das ist mal endlich wieder eine Einsteigertour. Dann kann ich ja auch mitfahren.

Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (26. April 2005)

@JürgenK, Kitesun

Wie oft wir die Runde fahren, habe ich doch noch gar nicht gesagt   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## solymontes (27. April 2005)

Hallo Hardy und Co.,

hab' mich gerade als 10. Mitfahrer für die heutige Tour angemeldet. Warum weiß ich selbst nicht genau. Wird 'ne schöne Matschtour werden. Habe gerade vom Büro aus meine Frau zu Hause angerufen. Sie kann mir gut die aktuellen Wetterverhältnisse in unserem heutigen Zielgebiet übermitteln. Es hat ausgiebig und heftig geregnet (und tut es immer noch). Also Schutzbleche mitnehmen. Bike und Schuhe brauchen nicht unbedingt vorher noch geputzt zu werden. 

Bis denn mal   

Jorge


----------



## Enrgy (27. April 2005)

solymontes schrieb:
			
		

> . Es hat ausgiebig und heftig geregnet (und tut es immer noch). Also Schutzbleche mitnehmen. Bike und Schuhe brauchen nicht unbedingt vorher noch geputzt zu werden....
> 
> Bis denn mal
> 
> Jorge




Ouhauerha, es sieht übel aus. Von Westen kommt ein Schauer nach dem anderen...  

http://www.meteo.uni-bonn.de/forschung/gruppen/radar/eaz_z_ani.htm
http://www.wetteronline.de/radar/dldldnrwf.htm


----------



## Marco_Lev (27. April 2005)

ach, die paar regentropfen.
hier gehts um off-road!!!
also viel spass jungs!
und nicht rummemmen.  

gruß marco


----------



## Manni (27. April 2005)

Typisch   
Erst Anmelden und hinterher geht dann das Weinen und Zähneklappern los   
Bin mal gespannt wer denn nun alles zu seiner Anmeldung steht   
Aber ich muß zugeben, hätte es eben nicht schon so duster ausgesehen wäre ich jetzt mit von der Partie   Jetzt kann zum Glück aber noch notwendige Wartungsarbeiten als Vorwand vorschieben, damit ich am Wochenende ein einsatzbereites Bike habe   

Wie sieht es denn am Wochenende Vormittags aus? Hat irgendwer Interesse an einer Tour?

@Marco: Haste den Weg nachhause doch gefunden? Ich hatte schon Angst das du deinem GPS über irgendeine Klippe gefolgt bist   

Gruß Manni


----------



## hardy_aus_k (27. April 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

ich konnte es gerade gar nicht fassen, dass sich zehn Biker angemeldet haben   

Ich werde mich dann zum Treffpunkt aufmachen.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marco_Lev (27. April 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> @Marco: Haste den Weg nachhause doch gefunden? Ich hatte schon Angst das du deinem GPS über irgendeine Klippe gefolgt bist
> 
> Gruß Manni




ne manni,
hätte das GPS aber bald im hohen bogen über eine klippe geworfen.
absolute katastrophe. die kompassrose schlug teilweise in alle richtungen aus. 
auch als wir versuchten zu korrigieren und nochmal zurück fuhren, keine besserung.
aber keine sorge, auf der nächsten tour frag ich dir löcher in den bauch, bis das gerät so funktioniert, wie ich mir das vorstelle


----------



## Blake69 (27. April 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> ich konnte es gerade gar nicht fassen, dass sich zehn Biker angemeldet haben
> 
> ...



Richtig so! Die paar Regentropfen   Aber es hört schon gleich wieder auf, hoffe ich  . Dann bis nachher...

Jörg


----------



## kitesun (27. April 2005)

zehn kleine Negerlein... da waren es nur noch 9

Das erste Weichei hat jetzt abgesagt. Aber hier donnert und regnet es, und da siegt mein Verantwortungsbewußtsein als Familienoberhaupt

Frank


----------



## juchhu (27. April 2005)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> ne manni,
> hätte das GPS aber bald im hohen bogen über eine klippe geworfen.
> absolute katastrophe. die kompassrose schlug teilweise in alle richtungen aus.
> auch als wir versuchten zu korrigieren und nochmal zurück fuhren, keine besserung.
> aber keine sorge, auf der nächsten tour frag ich dir löcher in den bauch, bis das gerät so funktioniert, wie ich mir das vorstelle


 
Kurze Frage, bevor Meister Proper rumprollt  :

Software-Version 2.5?
Batterien-Spar-Modus AUS?
Wieviele SATs?

VG Martin


----------



## Marco_Lev (27. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Kurze Frage, bevor Meister Proper rumprollt  :
> 
> Software-Version 2.5?
> Batterien-Spar-Modus AUS?
> ...



softwareversion 2.5,
batteriesparmodus aus,
und die anzahl der sateliten war natürlich nicht konstant, aber ich würde mal sagen zwischen 2-3 und 6-7 im wald.
vorgestern habe ich meine hausrunde aufgezeichnet, und gestern abgefahren.
einige schwerwiegende fehler zeigt das gerät an.
bsp: weg grade aus, noch 20m bis es fast 90° nach links geht. gerät zeigt aber schonmal fröhlich nach rechts.
auf meiner hausrunde macht das natürlich nichts, aber bei dem pilotversuch am samstag stand ich wie ein depp im wald da   
tja,
was nun?

gruß marco


----------



## juchhu (27. April 2005)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> softwareversion 2.5,
> batteriesparmodus aus,
> und die anzahl der sateliten war natürlich nicht konstant, aber ich würde mal sagen zwischen 2-3 und 6-7 im wald.
> vorgestern habe ich meine hausrunde aufgezeichnet, und gestern abgefahren.
> ...


 
Mehr Input!

Wie und wo ist der GEKO am Bike befestigt?
O.g. 'Fehlerverhalten' bei TracBack- oder PanTrack-Modus?

VG Martin


----------



## Marco_Lev (27. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Mehr Input!
> 
> Wie und wo ist der GEKO am Bike befestigt?
> O.g. 'Fehlerverhalten' bei TracBack- oder PanTrack-Modus?
> ...



habe die originalhalterung montiert, gerät ist wagerecht am lenker befestigt.
unter tracks track auswählen und navigieren starten.
habe nur mit zuvor selbst aufgezeichneten touren versucht zu navigieren.


----------



## Enrgy (27. April 2005)

*mr proper modus on*
Schleicht euch, ihr GPS-Junkies! Schwingt euch lieber auf die Kiste und werdet gemeinsam mit uns naß und dreckig!
*mr proper modus standby*


----------



## juchhu (27. April 2005)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> habe die originalhalterung montiert, gerät ist wagerecht am lenker befestigt.
> unter tracks track auswählen und navigieren starten.
> habe nur mit zuvor selbst aufgezeichneten touren versucht zu navigieren.


 
Das sieht übel aus.  Fehler fordert einen sofortigen Upgrade des Benutzers Marco_Lev von 1.0 auf 2.0 (Mögliche Downloadquelle siehe GPS-WORKSHOP-Thread)    .

Spass bei Seite. Orginal ACTIVE LOG Track wurde im AUTO/NIEDRIGST-Modus aufgezeichnet? 

 SAT-Konstellation bei der Aufzeichnung kann ungünstig gewesen sein. Möglicherweise Aufzeichnungslöcher.
Bei der Sicherung in einem Namenstrack erfolgt eine TRackpunktereduktion. Allerdings werden um den eigentlichen Abbiegepunkt die aufgezeichneten TPs nur kaum reduziert, d.h. in der Kurve des Abbiegepunkte werden im Vergleich zu einer geraden Strecke überproportional viele TPs aufgezeichnet/gespeichert. Dies kann beim Anfahren eines solchen Punktes kurzfristig zu nicht eindeutigen Richtungshinweisen führen.
ABHILFE:


Nachbearbeitung der TPs mit geeigneter Software und Transforamtion in eine Route mit nur einem Routenpunkt pro Abbiegepunkt.
Oder im MAP-Modus fahren, d.h. zweite Menüseite, entsprechender Zoomfaktor wählen und kursorientiert statt nordorientiert fahren. Dann siehst Du wo es hingeht. Denk' daran, die TPs werden je nach SAT-Anzahlund -Konstellation mit zwischen 5m und 20m Genauigkeit aufgezeichnet. Die GPS-SATs befinden sich sich nicht in geostationären Bahnen, d.h. zu jeder Stunden und Tag unterschiedliche Anzahl und Konstellation. Die Fehler am Aufzeichnungstag können sich mit den Fehlern am Abspieltag addieren, d.h. +/-40 m. Das kann dazu führen, dass Du an einer Abbiegung vorbei fährst und erst nach Passieren den Abbiegungshinweis erhältst. Daher idealerweise nach Punkt 1. verfahren.
VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (27. April 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> *mr proper modus standby*


 
Aber nicht mehr lange, Du mußt Dich gleich naß und dreckig machen!  

Oder bleibst Du im standby?  

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marco_Lev (27. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Das sieht übel aus.  Fehler fordert einen sofortigen Upgrade des Benutzers Marco_Lev von 1.0 auf 2.0 (Mögliche Downloadquelle siehe GPS-WORKSHOP-Thread)    .
> 
> Spass bei Seite. Orginal ACTIVE LOG Track wurde im AUTO/NIEDRIGST-Modus aufgezeichnet?
> 
> ...




so etwas dachte ich mir schon. der ganz normale schwund eben   
wäre ja auch zu schön gewesen, wenn es so einfach wäre. aufzeichnen, archivieren, und wenn man die 50km und 1000hm tour schon fast wieder vergessen hat, einfach hochladen und nachfahren...
welche software empfiehlst du? magic maps?
die wollte ich mir nämlich zulegen.
oder gibt es andere möglichkeiten, evtl. via freeware die trackpoints zu bearbeiten? naja, glaube ich nicht wirklich dran...

gruß marco


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (27. April 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> *mr proper modus on*
> Schleicht euch, ihr GPS-Junkies! Schwingt euch lieber auf die Kiste und werdet gemeinsam mit uns naß und dreckig!
> *mr proper modus standby*


@all
Ich dachte auch, daß es hierfür einen GPS-Thread sowie einen GPS-Umfrage Thread gibt! Außerdem: Martin achtet immer so genau auf die themenbezogenen Beiträge in allen Threads und weist auf jeglichen Verstoß hin!
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (27. April 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Wie sieht es denn am Wochenende Vormittags aus? Hat irgendwer Interesse an einer Tour?
> ...
> Gruß Manni


Hallo Manni und Marco,
ich hatte Sonntag 10 Uhr vorgeschlagen - Marco ist das zu früh.
Treffpunkt könnten wir ja in Marcos Nähe machen (Bahnhof Opladen ?), ggf. bißchen später (10.30 Uhr?); ich muß ziemlich genau um 13 Uhr in Blecher sein!
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Marco_Lev (27. April 2005)

wenn wir uns in opladen treffen ist 10:30uhr ok, dann reise ich mit bike an, und muß nicht auf umständliche art und weise den gepäckträger aus dem keller holen, montieren...usw.   
stell doch mal nen termin ein bernd.

gruß marco


----------



## juchhu (27. April 2005)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> so etwas dachte ich mir schon. der ganz normale schwund eben
> wäre ja auch zu schön gewesen, wenn es so einfach wäre. aufzeichnen, archivieren, und wenn man die 50km und 1000hm tour schon fast wieder vergessen hat, einfach hochladen und nachfahren...
> welche software empfiehlst du? magic maps?
> die wollte ich mir nämlich zulegen.
> ...


 
Magicmaps NRW 3D DVD 1.5 ist für den Anfang eine sehr gute Wahl. Und wenn Du dann ein echter GPS-Freak geworden bist, dann z.B. FUGAWI mit MM-Lizenzschlüssel.



			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> Ich dachte auch, daß es hierfür einen GPS-Thread sowie einen GPS-Umfrage Thread gibt! Außerdem: Martin achtet immer so genau auf die themenbezogenen Beiträge in allen Threads und weist auf jeglichen Verstoß hin!
> Grüße
> Bernd


 

Das war ja wieder ein echter Brüller  Allerdings wahrscheinlich deswegen, weil ich geistig diesem Posting - zumindendest ab "... Außerdem: Martin ..." nicht folgen kann.  

Aber was soll's ,vielen Dank für die Zurechtweisung.  Bitte den Zucht- und Ritenmeister Bruder Bernd ergebens zum Verzeihung und gelobe Besserung (fragt sich nur in welcher Hinsicht).  

VG Martin

PS: Neuer Buchtitel: "Telekinese: Wie lasse ich Glasscheiben verbersten? Oder wie Bruder Bernd im Glashaus sitzt und mit Betonpfeilern um sich wirft."


----------



## Marco_Lev (27. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Magicmaps NRW 3D DVD 1.5 ist für den Anfang eine sehr gute Wahl. Und wenn Du dann ein echter GPS-Freak geworden bist, dann z.B. FUGAWI mit MM-Linzenzschlüssel.



du hast nicht zufällig einen link?


----------



## juchhu (27. April 2005)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> du hast nicht zufällig einen link?


 
Klar doch, der Erklärbär mutiert für Dich auch noch zum CharminAbputzBär  

Magicmaps NRW 3D DVD 1.5 Ost+West 79,90 

http://www.magicmaps.de/shop/rubrik-1024.html

FUGAWI 139,90  

http://www.magicmaps.de/shop/produkt-8.html

Die Landesvermessungsämter haben in einem Grundsatzentschluss Mitte April 05 festgelegt, dass keine zusätzlichen Lizenzgebühren für die Karten fällig werden.

VG Martin


----------



## Manni (27. April 2005)

Man! Ziemlich ärgerlich dass ihr so gutes Wetter habt   
Wäre dann doch gerne mitgekommen, aber ich mußte heute meinen neuen Umwerfer kaufen und abholen und montieren.
Marco, wieso kannst du erst ab 10:30? Das geht alles von der Bikezeit ab!

@Bernd: Ich schaue gleich mal in die Karten nach dem Alternativstück zur Sengbachsperre. 
Dann können wir ja am Sonntag von Opladen über den Lukasweg zur Diepentalsperre und dann weiter durchs Luisental auf der Strecke vom Samstag. Ab Hilgen kann ich dir dann ja mal einen Weg präsentieren den wir letzte Woche hätten nehmen können. Dann gibts da noch ein paar schöne Serpentinen bei Schloß Burg. Von da wieder zurück um die Sengbachsperre hinauf nach Hilgen. 
Je nachdem wielange du dann noch Zeit hast können wir von da dann ins Eifgental hinunter und da noch einige Kurven drehen.
Solltest du schon heim müssen werde ich den Marco dann noch was durch die Gegend jagen und dann mit seinem GPS im Wald aussetzten, äh ich meinte im Umgang mit dem Geko unterrichten   

Was sagste zu dem Tourenvorschlag?
Gruß Manni


----------



## Marco_Lev (27. April 2005)

garnicht gemein der manni, aber das mit dem wetter habe ich mir auch gedacht, als ich eben mit dem hund unterwegs war   
nun ja, was heißt erst ab 10:30 uhr können.
habe die woche nachtschicht und würde gerne ein wenig ausschlafen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian (27. April 2005)

Sorry , dass ich eben nicht da war...
A1 war kpl. dicht und A4/A3 auch zurückgestaut.
So blieb nur der Weg durch´s Bergische, wo zum guten Schluss auch noch der Weg hinter Neschen versperrt war. Bin dann zerknirscht zurückgefahren und hab mir in einer Tour zum Lüderich meinen inneren Frieden zurückgeholt 
Ihr fahrt bestimmt irgendwann nochmal, stimmt`s 

Grüße


----------



## mikkael (27. April 2005)

Was war das heute Abend für ein Schlammschlacht! Wahnsinn! 

Der Hochdruckreiniger hat so eben eine ganze Arbeit geleistet und ich durfte anschliessend doch ins Haus! 

Wie unser Jorge schon sagt, wieso tut man sich so etwas an? Wir sind wirklich nicht normal! 

Hier die "nicht-normalen" Bilder von dieser unkonventionellen Feierabendrunde:








Die Zugabe war cool, vor allem der Singletrail zum Schluss! Eines noch, trotz des z.Z. herrschenden Kritikverbots: So sichtlich begeistert von einer Strecke war unser Volker schon lange nicht! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## Enrgy (27. April 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> So sichtlich begeistert von einer Strecke war unser Volker schon lange nicht!
> 
> VG Mikkael




Wenn ich einmal oben am Linneftal stehe und losfahre, gibts bis untenhin KEIN Halten mehr! Aber so ausgepowert habe ich mich noch nie auf dieser Abfahrt. Was mußte man treten, um durch den weichen Boden nicht noch mehr Fahrt zu verlieren! Ein zwischenzeitlicher Blick auf den Pulsmesser zeigte mir 195, und das auf einem Downhill...  

Aber 195 bergab sind mir lieber als 180 bergauf!


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (28. April 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected]: Ich schaue gleich mal in die Karten nach dem Alternativstück zur Sengbachsperre.
> Dann können wir ja am Sonntag von Opladen über den Lukasweg zur Diepentalsperre und dann weiter durchs Luisental auf der Strecke vom Samstag. Ab Hilgen kann ich dir dann ja mal einen Weg präsentieren den wir letzte Woche hätten nehmen können. Dann gibts da noch ein paar schöne Serpentinen bei Schloß Burg. Von da wieder zurück um die Sengbachsperre hinauf nach Hilgen.
> Je nachdem wielange du dann noch Zeit hast können wir von da dann ins Eifgental hinunter und da noch einige Kurven drehen.
> Solltest du schon heim müssen werde ich den Marco dann noch was durch die Gegend jagen und dann mit seinem GPS im Wald aussetzten, äh ich meinte im Umgang mit dem Geko unterrichten
> ...


Ist o.k.; wir gestalten das dann am Sonntag ganz variabel. Ist mir auch lieber, wenn wir ab ca. 12 Uhr am Eifgenbach/in der Nähe von Blecher sind; dann kann ich mich kurzfristig verabschieden.
Und mit Marco und seinem GPS klappt das ja sicherlich dank der on-line-Schulung hier im Thread mit Martin ganz hervorragend: Go To - Track back oder so ähnlich und schon ist man quasi wieder am Ausgangspunkt  
Grüße
bernd


----------



## Stefan_SIT (28. April 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> [... Was war das heute Abend für ein Schlammschlacht! Wahnsinn!
> Der Hochdruckreiniger hat so eben eine ganze Arbeit geleistet und ich durfte anschliessend doch ins Haus!
> Wie unser Jorge schon sagt, wieso tut man sich so etwas an? Wir sind wirklich nicht normal!
> Hier die "nicht-normalen" Bilder von dieser unkonventionellen Feierabendrunde:
> ...


Sorry Mädels    - aber das sind ein paar Dreckspitzer!
So sieht ein Bike nach einer Schlammschlacht aus ...   (ist übrigens Stahlgabi's Bergwerk nach dem 2004er - Willingen-Marathon


----------



## mikel.j (28. April 2005)

Sorry Stefan, ich will hier zwar nicht den Obermeier raushängen lassen, aber wenn das Gabi´s Bergwerk ist brauchst Du noch dringender eine Brille als ich dachte   . Mir sieht das eher nach dem Cannondale-Bomber von Don Schorsch aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (28. April 2005)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry Mädels  - aber das sind ein paar Dreckspitzer!
> So sieht ein Bike nach einer Schlammschlacht aus ...  (ist übrigens Stahlgabi's Bergwerk nach dem 2004er - Willingen-Marathon


 
Blödsinn  

Das Bild ist doch aus der Produktwerbung von Bergwerk entnommen:

"Wir gehen dreckigen Zeiten entgegen!"  

VG Martin


----------



## mikkael (28. April 2005)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> ..ist übrigens Stahlgabi's Bergwerk nach dem 2004er - Willingen-Marathon


Hallo Stefan, 
Jetzt halt dich fest!

es gibt mehr hochbrisante Fakten, die du noch nicht kennst: Das Bike was du zeigst, ist eigentlich de facto *MEIN BIKE!* 

Kein Witz: Ich hatte den Startplatz für das Willingen-Marathon und musste diesen kurzfristig Gabi zur Verfügung stellen, und: der Fahrer war Georg! Also er hat in meinem Namen teilgenommen, ich erscheine sogar dadurch auf der Ergebnisliste!
*Verkehrte Welt!* 

Dreckspitzer? Huh! Was haben wir für Schlammschlächte erlebt? 

VG Mikkael


----------



## Stefan_SIT (28. April 2005)

mikel.j schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry Stefan, ich will hier zwar nicht den Obermeier raushängen lassen, aber wenn das Gabi´s Bergwerk ist brauchst Du noch dringender eine Brille als ich dachte   . Mir sieht das eher nach dem Cannondale-Bomber von Don Schorsch aus


Du hast ja so recht ...


----------



## Stefan_SIT (28. April 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Stefan,
> Jetzt halt dich fest!
> es gibt mehr hochbrisante Fakten, die du noch nicht kennst: Das Bike was du zeigst, ist eigentlich de facto *MEIN BIKE!*
> Kein Witz: Ich hatte den Startplatz für das Willingen-Marathon und musste diesen kurzfristig Gabi zur Verfügung stellen, und: der Fahrer war Georg! Also er hat in meinem Namen teilgenommen, ich erscheine sogar dadurch auf der Ergebnisliste!
> ...


... und wieso werde ich darüber nicht informiert???    
Und wer hat Gabi's Bike dann so dreckig gemacht?


----------



## Stefan_SIT (28. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Blödsinn
> Das Bild ist doch aus der Produktwerbung von Bergwerk entnommen:
> "Wir gehen dreckigen Zeiten entgegen!"
> VG Martin


Meinst du, die haben das damals schon geahnt?


----------



## mikkael (28. April 2005)

Der Nachfolger von "The Collective" ist online und exklusiv bei uns! 



 

In 2 Flavours verfügbar: 
1. 80 mm XC-Leichtbau-Version: *7,8 MB / Quicktime* 
1. 130 mm Fetter-Freerider-Version: *18 MB / Quicktime*


----------



## hardy_aus_k (28. April 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

nachdem der erste Ärger über die Matsch- und Dreckrunde hoffentlich langsam verflogen ist, traue ich mich dann auch wieder ins Forum   

Gestern haben sich dann doch noch neun Biker zusammengefunden, um die Singletrails rund um das Linnefetal bei Nässe zu testen. Auf 27 Kilometer und knapp 700 Höhenmeter haben JürgenK, Mikkael, Blake69, Enrgy, Michael13, Zippi, Kitesun und Solymontes alles gegeben.

Insbesondere der Matschaufstieg nach Grunewald war dann für alle eine Herausforderung. Ich hatte dann Glück, dass allen Bikern der Aufstieg soviel Kraft gekostet hat, dass sie dann keine Kraft mehr hatten, mich zu aufzuknüpfen   

Gruß
Hardy

P.S.:

Indian, schon nächste Woche gibt es die nächste Chance in Hilgen bei den Feierabendrunden teilzunehmen. Ggf. können wir aber auch mal an den Glessener Höhen einen Lokaltermin machen, wenn Du dort in der Nähe arbeitest.


----------



## indian (29. April 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Indian, schon nächste Woche gibt es die nächste Chance in Hilgen bei den Feierabendrunden teilzunehmen. Ggf. können wir aber auch mal an den Glessener Höhen einen Lokaltermin machen, wenn Du dort in der Nähe arbeitest.



YEP! Hört sich gut an! Allerdings bin ich nächste Woche mit meiner Liebsten unterwegs...
Aber die Angebote verfolge ich und dann schau´ ich auch beizeiten in die Stau-Infos rein, damit mir das nicht nochmal passiert!

Grüße


----------



## zippi (29. April 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> nachdem der erste Ärger über die Matsch- und Dreckrunde hoffentlich langsam verflogen ist, traue ich mich dann auch wieder ins Forum
> 
> ...




Da habe ich mich die ganze Zeit gefragt, warum ich bei so einem schissnaßen Boden fahre. Volker hat mich doch in jahrzehntelanger Überzeugungsarbeit trocken gelegt  .
Jedenfalls muß ich im Sommer das Projekt "Produktion stylischer und effektiver Schutzbleche" in meiner Garage forcieren. Zur nächsten Matschsaison bin ich dann gerüstet, werdet sehen.
Aber keine Frage, die Tour war wieder mal ein Erlebnis.
Du darfst nur nicht schimpfen, wenn unser Abfahrtsmeister die Route ändert.  
Grütze
Dirk

Hier mal was zum Thema Platten:





Empfohlen auf jeder Tour!


----------



## hardy_aus_k (29. April 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

damit wäre die Matschtour vom Mittwoch mental verarbeitet. Auf zu neuen Abenteuern.

Wie ich dann gestern auch mitbekommen habe, ist nächsten Donnerstag Feiertag. Am Abend 1000 Höhenmeter und dann direkt am nächsten Morgen 2000 Höhenmeter folgen zu lassen, ist dann selbst für Feierabendbiker ein wenig viel. Deshalb findet die Show am Dienstag statt.

Dafür gibt es aber wieder etwas, was das Bikerherz richtig erfreuen wird. Wie immer am Freitag, habe ich es noch nicht geschafft, wirklich alle Gemeinheiten sinnvoll aneinanderzureihen. Ich verspreche Euch aber jetzt schon richtig fette Singletrails !

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (30. April 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

gleich setze ich mich dann in Bewegung, da ich vorher noch beim H&S Ersatzteile kaufen muss. Naja, finanziell wird es wahrscheinlich unkritisch, weil die Artikel meistens im Shop nicht vorrätig sind   

Wie auch immer, ich werde dann um 12.00 Uhr im Nachtigallental sein und zur fröhlichen Jagd auf die Wanderer blasen, die im 7G unterwegs sind   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Spiridon64 (30. April 2005)

Hallo,

Dubai meldet sich.
Ich war Heute im Gebirge, noch ohne MTB, wird aber sicher dem Sommer anders sein. Das Gebirge bietet einiges interessantes fuer die MTBer. 
Vielleicht organisiert ja Mikkael die naechste  Tour dort hin. Uebrigens das Gebirge ist bis zu 3000 m hoch. Dort gibt es einen der schoensten Canyons ueberhaupt.
Waere sicher auch was fuer Hardy gelle.

Tschuess 

Christoph


----------



## hardy_aus_k (1. Mai 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

1200 Höhenmeter und 40 Kilometer sind eben typische Werte für das Siebengebirge. Es geht eben nur hoch und runter   

Wir, Vertexto, Badehose, Krampe und ich, sind dann wie geplant um 12.00 Uhr gestartet. Erst einmal ging es Richtung Löwenburg, ehe wir uns dann am Breiberg vergnügten. Mittendrin erwischte es dann Krampe mit einem Platten. Dem Spaß tat das keinen Abbruch.

Danach verabschiedeten wir uns erst einmal von den Singletrails, fuhren zum Auge Gottes und dann durch das Pleistal und zur Löwenburg zurück. Eigentlich mein Revier, eine schöne Waldautobahn nach der anderen   

Von der Löwenburg ging es denn bekannten Singletrail zur Margaretenhöhe, dann hoch zum großen Ölberg und die Überfahrt zum Petersberg. Dummerweise habe ich im Rausch der Geschwindigkeit den Einstieg in den Singletrail zum Nonnenstromberg verpasst. Umso besser dann, dass alle Mitfahrenden keine Ortskenntnis hatten und sie somit auch nicht wissen, was sie verpasst haben  

Als letzten großen gemeinsamen Höhepunkt gab es dann die Abfahrt nach Königswinter über den Bitweg. Hier trennte sich dann die Spreu vom Weizen. Badehose und ich sind dann noch hoch zum Drachenfels, um dann über den Eselspfad und das Nachtigallental zum Ausgangspunkt zurückzufahren:





Ich als Tourguide hatte mal wieder alle Hände voll zu tun: angefangen bei Pressluftservice, über das Einsammeln verlorener Schutzbleche bis zu einer Ehrenrunde auf den Drachenfels, um die Nimmersatten zu befriedigen   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-Kao (2. Mai 2005)

ich bin dann gestern mal die dhünntalsperrenrunde gefahren, diesmal allerdings entgegen dem uhrzeigersinn. zwischendurch habe ich ein stündchen pause gemacht und versucht mit meiner kamera ein paar schöne moppedbilder zu machen   auf der rückfahrt in einer senke bin ich in eine treckerspur geraten und nicht mehr heraus gekommen... naja, eigentlich doch, aber nicht so wie ich wollte   ich glaube ich muss mein schaltwerk nochmal feinjustieren   

aus dem auto heraus habe ich dann manni & marco getroffen. wegen dem noch nicht vorhersehbaren tagesrhytmus meiner kleinen tochter kann ich zur zeit leider weder touren ausschreiben noch irgendwo fest zusagen. aber das ein oder andere mal werde ich auch mit euch fahren.

daten zur tour seht ihr im profil.

so long
lars


----------



## Marco_Lev (2. Mai 2005)

zu der gestrigen tour wird bernd und manni sicherlichlich noch etwas schreiben.

gruppenfoto:





und hier ist mannis bachdurchfahrt zu sehen:





















ach ja, 
hoffe die bilder sind nicht zu groß.
wie das mit dem persönlichem fotoalbum und den thumbnails funktioniert habe ich noch nicht wirklich raus.

gruß marco


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (2. Mai 2005)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> zu der gestrigen tour wird bernd und manni sicherlichlich noch etwas schreiben.
> 
> ...gruß marco


@all
Um 10.30 Uhr trafen sich am Bahnhof Opladen Manni, Marco, JürgenK (ohne Kuchen) und ich als Tourguide.
Die Streckenführung war im Prinzip so wie ausgeschrieben: über ein paar Trails, die Manni kannte (oder auch nicht), ging es zur Diepentalsperre. Von dort über Claasmühle weiter über Höhrath zur Sengbachtalsperre (Manni hatte einen Weg zur Sengbachtalsperre gefunden   ). Weiter ging es zur B51 nach Hilgen hoch, wo uns Jürgen aufgrund Zeitproblemen verließ. Wir anderen drei sind noch runter zum Eifgenbach und von dort weiter bis zum Schöllerhof. Marco und Manni fuhren dann noch zu zweit weiter, während ich um 13 Uhr in Blecher war.
(Mein Leihfahrrad gab die ganze Zeit komische knarzende Geräusche vom Dämpfergelenk von sich; ob ich mit dem  Fahrrad morgen bei Hardy teilnehme, entscheide ich noch kurzfristig)
Die Daten zur Tour: ca. 30 km, 400 HM, Fahrzeit ca. 2,5 Stunden (ohne An- und Abfahrt zum Treffpunkt Bahnhof Opladen).
@ Marco
Die Bilder sind ja gut geworden  : Teilnehmer auf dem ersten Bild von links nach rechts: Bernd, Manni, Jürgen und Marco.
Hat Dich Manni so sehr gescheucht, daß Du Dich für Donnerstag abgemeldet hast ? Es gibt auch eine ganz kleine Runde: ca. 10 HM, 20 Minuten um den Altenberger Dom, dann zurück zum Schöllerhof! Ich bringe Dir auch etwas Verpflegung mit, damit Du gut mit uns mithältst.
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Marco_Lev (2. Mai 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> @ Marco
> Hat Dich Manni so sehr gescheucht, daß Du Dich für Donnerstag abgemeldet hast ? Es gibt auch eine ganz kleine Runde: ca. 10 HM, 20 Minuten um den Altenberger Dom, dann zurück zum Schöllerhof! Ich bringe Dir auch etwas Verpflegung mit, damit Du gut mit uns mithältst.
> Grüße
> Bernd



hallo bernd,
also meine freundin und ich haben sich diese woche frei genommen. wenn ich jetzt über die halbe woche auf dem bike sitze wird sie sehr schlecht auf mich zu sprechen sein. möchte ich natürlich nicht riskieren. zudem kommt sie nicht aus der gegend hier (100km entfernt). wenn ich jetzt also schön unterwegs bin bei dem prächtigem wetter, sitzt sie bei mir zu hause und wartet darauf das ich wieder zurück komme.
von daher muß ich also nen guten kompromiss finden.
ausserdem. bei deiner tour würden wir uns doch eh nur mal kurz am anfang, bei den pausen (die enden ja immer, wenn ich dann als letzter den berg hochkomme), und am ende der tour sehen   
viel spass wünsche ich euch auf jeden fall.

gruß marco


----------



## Enrgy (2. Mai 2005)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> ...bei den pausen, die enden ja immer, wenn ich dann als letzter den berg hochkomme...



Kommt mir bekannt vor. Man erreicht mit hochrotem Kopf und Puls 200 die gelangweilt oben wartende Gruppe, worauf direkt ein "dann können wir ja" in die Runde schallt...


----------



## Manni (2. Mai 2005)

Hallo,
ja die Dhünn war dann doch etwas tiefer als vermutet, dafür mußte ich dann hinterher mein Rad nicht mehr putzen   
Hier dann der Wegverlauf und das Profil: 

Karte 
Höhenprofil 

Nachdem Bernd und Frank sich von uns  getrennt hatten sind wir noch einige Zusatzrunden gefahren, denn Marco wollte ja unbedingt die 1000hm knacken.
Am Ende waren es aber nur 842hm. Nächstes Mal Marco   

Gruß Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JürgenK (2. Mai 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ja die Dhünn war dann doch etwas tiefer als vermutet, dafür mußte ich dann hinterher mein Rad nicht mehr putzen
> Hier dann der Wegverlauf und das Profil:
> 
> ...




...der war nicht mit, oder...?



Bis zum nächstenmal

Frank, äähhh Jürgen


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (2. Mai 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt mir bekannt vor. Man erreicht mit hochrotem Kopf und Puls 200 die gelangweilt oben wartende Gruppe, worauf direkt ein "dann können wir ja" in die Runde schallt...


Hallo Volker,
bitte keine Sprüche wenn man weder Tourguide noch Tourteilnehmer kennt. Das Bild der Teilnehmer ist übrigens bei einer der erwähnten Pausen entstanden: weder ein roter Kopf noch Puls 200 noch "dann können wir ".  
@Marco
Das Argument mit der Freundin lassen wir gelten - wir hatten ja schon gestern ein schlechtes Gewissen. Hoffentlich fährst Du noch mal mit mir mit.
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Manni (2. Mai 2005)

Das rote Gesicht kam vom Sonnenbrand    
Und es war natürlich Jürgen, wie immer - ohne Kuchen -  

Gruß Manni


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (2. Mai 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Das rote Gesicht kam vom Sonnenbrand
> Und es war natürlich Jürgen, wie immer - ohne Kuchen -
> 
> Gruß Manni


Manni,
das ist doch nicht ganz korrekt: 
Jürgen hat nur dann Kuchen, wenn er nicht angemeldet ist und/oder nicht zur Tour kommt!
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## MTB-Kao (2. Mai 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Am Ende waren es aber nur 842hm. Nächstes Mal Marco
> 
> Gruß Manni



ihr hättet es so wie ich machen sollen: weniger strecke dafür mehr höhe


----------



## Marco_Lev (2. Mai 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> @Marco
> Das Argument mit der Freundin lassen wir gelten - wir hatten ja schon gestern ein schlechtes Gewissen. Hoffentlich fährst Du noch mal mit mir mit.
> Grüße
> Bernd



natürlich fahren wir noch viele weitere gemeinsame touren. am ende der saison bin ich dann konditionell auf deinem niveau angelangt, und wir fahren mit juchhu die große ringwalltour    

gruß marco

@lars: kurz nachdem wir dich gesehen haben, hatte ich mit sehr unangenehmen kopfschmerzen zu kämpfen. konnte weder helm noch brille tragen.
ansonsten hätten wir die 1000hm grenze doch spielend geknackt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernd aus Holz (2. Mai 2005)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> ...natürlich fahren wir noch viele weitere gemeinsame touren. am ende der saison bin ich dann konditionell auf deinem niveau angelangt, und wir fahren mit juchhu die große ringwalltour


Hallo Marco, 
das halte ich für eine super-Idee. 
Laß uns doch gleich zum ganz großen Schlag ausholen:
Bei der von Martin als Tourguide veranstalteten großen Ringwall essen wir den von JürgenK für alle Tourteilnehmer spendierten Kuchen. 
Damit ich auch meinen Beitrag dazu leisten kann, würde ich nach dieser großartigen Tour dann aufhören, alle Threads mit irgendwelchem philosophischen "Quatsch" vollzuschreiben   .
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## JürgenK (2. Mai 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Marco,
> ...
> 
> ....Damit ich auch meinen Beitrag dazu leisten kann, würde ich nach dieser großartigen Tour dann aufhören, alle Threads mit irgendwelchem philosophischen "Quatsch" vollzuschreiben   .
> ...





Dem möchte ich nichts hinzufügen.  








			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Marco,
> ...
> 
> ....essen wir den von JürgenK für alle Tourteilnehmer spendierten Kuchen.
> ...





Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere warst du bei der Kuchentour (Nicht-Kuchentour) doch gar nicht dabei wegen zeitlichen oder konditionellen Engpässen oder sowas.  


Bis zur nächsten Tour (Leider nicht Donnerstag)

Jürgen


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (3. Mai 2005)

JürgenK schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo Jürgen,

Dein Erinnerungsvermögen ist leider getrübt: Wir haben bereits mindestens drei Touren gemeinsam gemacht - bei keiner dieser Touren gab es Kuchen! Oder waren es dadurch Kuchentouren oder doch Nicht-Kuchentouren     ???

Was meinst Du mit konditionellen Engpässen? Was ist das?  ???

Warum verweigerst Du am Vatertag ? War es Sonntag doch zu spät/zu lange (oder beides) ?

Bis Bald 
Bernd


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (3. Mai 2005)

Hallo Hardy,
Wettervorhersage für heute abend sieht nach Blitz und Donner aus!
Findet die Tour trotzdem statt ?
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## hardy_aus_k (3. Mai 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

ich gebe um 15.00 Uhr bekannt, wenn ich die Tour nicht durchführen werde.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## hardy_aus_k (3. Mai 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

die Feierabendrunde fällt heute wetterbedingt aus.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## mikkael (4. Mai 2005)

Morgen,

Das Tourenangebot in unserem Feierabendgebiet für die Väter fällt etwas dürftig aus, oder nicht? Etwa aus mangelnder Kreativität? 

Also, nichts gegen Bernd, aber: anstatt der "80-km-wieder-das-gleiche-nochmal-und-nochmal" Tour von Bernd würde ich mir die "lange" Reise z.B. nach WBTS/Eifel, Engelskirchen, Lindlar oder anders hin wagen, falls jemand sich anschliessen würde. Die Voraussichten für das Wetter begeistern zwar nicht, aber was soll's.

Ach, in solchen Zeiten vermisse ich einfach die "Last-Minute-Marsch-Marsch"-Meldungen des Herrn Sonntag! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## juchhu (4. Mai 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Also, nichts gegen Bernd, aber: anstatt der "80-km-wieder-das-gleiche-nochmal-und-nochmal" Tour von Bernd würde ich mir die "lange" Reise z.B. nach WBTS/Eifel, Engelskirchen, Lindlar oder anders hin wagen, falls jemand sich anschliessen würde.
> 
> ...


 
  

VG Martin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (4. Mai 2005)

@Mikkael

WBTS findet normalerweise hier kein Interesse. Die meisten möchten nicht so weit fahren.

Also, schlage einen Termin vor und wir machen in den nächsten Tagen dort etwas. Entweder die klassichen Trails oder eine Explorertour ins Kalltal.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## mikkael (4. Mai 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Also, schlage einen Termin vor und wir machen in den nächsten Tagen dort etwas. Entweder die klassichen Trails oder eine Explorertour ins Kalltal.


Morgen Hardy,
als Termin wollte ich eigentlich "morgen (Vormittag)" vorschlagen, eher für eine etwas längere Tour. Nur, wenn's so weiter regnet, dann gibt es leider zwei Möglichkeiten: 

a) Vergessen wir es schnell und denken ans WE! 
b) Wir machen uns auf dem Weg dort hin, wo es trocken bleiben wird. Beispiel: Eifel usw ist vom Wetter her eher im grünen Bereich, laut wetter.com; nur, traditionell nach so einem Regen natürlich mit viel Matsch gebunden. 

Ansonsten bin ich auch für andere Vorschläge offen. 

VG Mikkael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FranG (4. Mai 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen,
> 
> Das Tourenangebot in unserem Feierabendgebiet für die Väter fällt etwas dürftig aus, oder nicht? Etwa aus mangelnder Kreativität?
> 
> VG Mikkael


Hi Mikkael,
manche Väter müssen sich am Vatertag um die Kinder kümmern... und gehen dann nach 19 Uhr zum biken!

Wenn Du ne schöne Lanschaft erleben willst, kann ich nur die CTF in Weibern  empfehlen - bin da schon zweimal mitgefahren. Die Anreise lohnt sich wirklich.

Schönes Touren wünscht
Frank


----------



## Enrgy (4. Mai 2005)

Ich kenne die Gegend, wo die CTF stattfindet von etlichen Motorradtrials (Hannebacher Ley/MF Olbrück). Es ist wirklich klasse dort, die Berge locker doppelt so hoch wie hier bei uns zwischen Altenberg und Müngsten.


----------



## kitesun (4. Mai 2005)

Also ich fahre morgen früh nach Bad Münstereifel. Die Gegend kenne ich gut und ist landschaftlich immer wieder reizvoll. Nicht so viele Trails, aber bei dem Wetter bestimmt besser.

Wer Interesse hat...

Frank


----------



## mikkael (4. Mai 2005)

FranG schrieb:
			
		

> manche Väter müssen sich am Vatertag um die Kinder kümmern... und gehen dann nach 19 Uhr zum biken!


Hi FranG,

Du, mach mir nichts vor. Bin dann pünktlich um 19.01 bei Dir für ne lange Runde!  

@fab-biker
Was ist jetzt? Setzen wir die Schreiberei ein Ende. CTF ist 'ne Alternative, ich warte bis sich der Hardy dazu äussert!

VG Mikkael


----------



## Badehose (4. Mai 2005)

Morgen ist auch ein schönes Event ganz in der Nähe: In Belgien / Waimes.

http://www.ebbt.be/fiche.aspx?fiche=29&sm=sm_04

Ein kleiner Marathon über 60 km.
Geringe Kosten, schöne Strecke, super Atmosphäre.
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja ...


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (4. Mai 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen,
> 
> Das Tourenangebot in unserem Feierabendgebiet für die Väter fällt etwas dürftig aus, oder nicht? Etwa aus mangelnder Kreativität?
> 
> ...


@all/Mikkael/Martin
Da die meisten von Euch nicht bei der Tour dabei waren: die von mir ausgeschriebene Tour hat so aufgrund der Wetterverhältnisse *noch nie stattgefunden.*
Ich schlage vor, daß doch nur Leute Ihre Meinung zu meinen ausgeschriebenen Touren äußern, die mich und meine Touren kennen (Martin und Mikkael sind meiner Meinung nach noch nie eine Tour mit mir gefahren; wenn ich die Beiträhge von Martin so lese, kann ich mir auch kaum vorstellen, daß er noch für was anderes Zeit hat als alle Threads vollzuschreiben). 

Im übrigen bin ich (wie alle, die schon mal mit mir gefahren sind, bestätigen können) offen für alternative Routenvorschläge (natürlich im wunderschönen Bergischen Land), auch während der Tour. Ich bin auch so flexibel,  daß ich diese einbauen kann  . Natürlich kann ich leider nicht ausschließen, daß ihr Teilstücke der Touren von anderen Fahrten (mit Hardy, allein oder mit sonstigen Tourguides) schon kennt.
Ich freue mich schon morgen auf die Tour und begrüße gerne noch weitere Teilnehmer.
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## juchhu (4. Mai 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> @all/Mikkael/Martin
> Da die meisten von Euch nicht bei der Tour dabei waren: die von mir ausgeschriebene Tour hat so aufgrund der Wetterverhältnisse *noch nie stattgefunden.*
> Ich schlage vor, daß doch nur Leute Ihre Meinung zu meinen ausgeschriebenen Touren äußern, die mich und meine Touren kennen (Martin und Mikkael sind meiner Meinung nach noch nie eine Tour mit mir gefahren; wenn ich die Beiträhge von Martin so lese, kann ich mir auch kaum vorstellen, daß er noch für was anderes Zeit hat als alle Threads vollzuschreiben).
> 
> ...


 
  

VG Martin


----------



## Enrgy (4. Mai 2005)

Aah, eine neue "Prinzessin auf der Erbse"...  
Wenn du so weitermachst, wird wohl auch keiner der von dir hier angesprochenen mit dir fahren...  

und tschüß!


----------



## mikkael (4. Mai 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schlage vor, daß doch nur Leute Ihre Meinung zu meinen ausgeschriebenen Touren äußern, die mich und meine Touren kennen (Martin und Mikkael sind meiner Meinung nach noch nie eine Tour mit mir gefahren)..


@Bernd
äähm, das stimmt so nicht! Wie kann ich die weisse Focus-Leiche mit 1 1/2-Rädern vergessen??   

Also, lass bitte diese "ichbinvollhardcoreundalleanderesindnurweicheierundsindnurgutzumschreibenundichbinbesondersempfindlichwennsummeinetourengeht"-Geschichten. Mir ging es nicht um Holzpuppe-Pinocchio , sondern ausschliesslich um die STRECKE deiner Tour! 

Bitte glaub' mir, und das kann hier einige bestätigen, ich kenne da schon die Anzahl der Wurzel auf den ausgeschriebenen Trails auswendig, zuletzt sogar aus dem vergangenen Mittwoch! Man glaubt es kaum, aber es ist tatsächlich so viel los auf den Bergischen Trails. 

Da wir ja seit paar Jahren wöchentlich höhenmeterweise bergische Trails fressen, kann es ausnahmsweise ab und zu dazu kommen, dass ich eventuell, und das ausnahmswese zum Vatertag was anderes fahren will. Tja, dabei bin ich fest von deinem flexiblen und innovativen Bike-Guiding-Konzepten vollkommen überzeugt, ohne dabei von Dir persönlich geführt worden zu sein. 

äähm, das mit Martin stimmt auch nicht. Es besteht eine reelle Chance, dass wir uns alle zum 60. Jahrestag des Feierabendbikens zu einem grandiös vorbereiteten Ringwall-Tour treffen können. 


Also, viel Spass morgen!

VG Mikkael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (4. Mai 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Also, lass bitte diese "*ichbinvollhardcore*undalleanderesindnurweicheierundsindnurgutzumschreibenundichbinbesondersempfindlichwennsummeinetourengeht"-Geschichten. Mir ging es nicht um *Holzpuppe-Pinocchio* , sondern ausschliesslich um die STRECKE deiner Tour!


 
  



			
				mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Tja, dabei bin ich fest von deinem flexiblen und innovativen Bike-Guiding-Konzepten vollkommen überzeugt, ohne dabei von Dir persönlich geführt worden zu sein.


 
  



			
				mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> äähm, das mit Martin stimmt auch nicht. Es besteht eine reelle Chance, dass wir uns alle zum 60. Jahrestag des Feierabendbikens zu einem grandiös vorbereiteten Ringwall-Tour treffen können.
> 
> 
> Also, viel Spass morgen!
> ...


 
   

Hoffentlich deutlich vor dem 60. Jahrestag des Feierabendbikens, denn wenn nicht ist der Initiator rund 100 Jahre alt. Sollte er dann noch (darauf ein kräftiges JUCHHU  ) leben, wird er die Ringwall-Tour sicherlich aus verschiedenen Gründen in Rinnstein- oder besser Pinkel-/WC-Stein-Tour umbenennen müssen. Allerdings werden dann die Up- und Downhill-Rennen im Treppenhaus des Seniorenheimes ihren besonderen Reiz - je nach verwendeter Geh- bzw. Rollhilfe  - haben.

VG Martin


----------



## Manni (4. Mai 2005)

Also wir könnten ja auch die Ahrbrück-Tour von Uwe fahren. So weit ich weiß ist die bisher außer Enrgy noch keiner von uns gefahren. 

Natürlich kann ich bei noch nie gefahrenen Touren auch keine Garantie geben, dass es nicht etwas träge abläuft, da der Weg immermal wieder plötzlich abzweigt   
Wir könnten aber natürlich auch Uwe oder Enrgy als Guide engagieren. 

Gruß Manni


----------



## Manni (4. Mai 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Also wir könnten ja auch die Ahrbrück-Tour von Uwe fahren. So weit ich weiß ist die bisher außer Enrgy noch keiner von uns gefahren.
> 
> Natürlich kann ich bei noch nie gefahrenen Touren auch keine Garantie geben, dass es nicht etwas träge abläuft, da der Weg immermal wieder plötzlich abzweigt
> Wir könnten aber natürlich auch Uwe oder Enrgy als Guide engagieren.
> ...



Nu dann halt nicht  ,
scheinbar gibt es trotz dem Genörgel immer noch keine ausgeschriebene Alternativ-Tour....... 
Dann gehts halt wieder ins Bergische   
Wie wäre es am Wochenende mit der Tour? 

Gruß Manni


----------



## Enrgy (4. Mai 2005)

Kann dir Uwe nicht den GPS-Track zumailen, dann brauchst du keinen Guide. Ich werd morgen erstmal ausspannen.


----------



## Handlampe (4. Mai 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Nu dann halt nicht  ,
> scheinbar gibt es trotz dem Genörgel immer noch keine ausgeschriebene Alternativ-Tour.......
> Dann gehts halt wieder ins Bergische
> Wie wäre es am Wochenende mit der Tour?
> ...



Hi Manni

Ich möchte dir die Ahrbrücktour nicht madig machen, aber die sollten wir zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt nochmal zusammen fahren.
Das Hauptproblem , wenn du sie morgen oder am Sonntag fahren willst ist sicherlich die Nässe: Ich glaube dann sind gerade die Trails über Schuld nicht wirklich sehr spassig, weil glitschig.....und auch der Rest dürfte im Matsch versinken.

Fahr doch auch die CTF in Weibern mit: Die Landschaft ist wirklich klasse....und wenn die Strecke genau so schön ist wie die von vor ein paar Wochen in Wehr dann lohnt sich die Anreise auf jeden Fall.

Du kannst dich auch meinem Bruder und mir anschliessen: Da wir keine Lust auf Schlammsuhlen haben fahren wir die RTF mit dem Rennrad.....natürlich auch ab Weibern


----------



## mikkael (5. Mai 2005)

Tja, das Vatertagsunternehmen ist kläglich gescheitert.. 

Mir bleibt nichts anderes übrig als die heimischen Trails unsicher zu machen. 

VG Mikkael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blake69 (5. Mai 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Manni
> 
> Ich möchte dir die Ahrbrücktour nicht madig machen, aber die sollten wir zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt nochmal zusammen fahren.



  Jawoll, bin auf jedenfall wieder dabei   

Keine Angst, habe nun auch einen neuen Mantel   

@mikkael

Wann möchtest Du denn die heimischen Trails in Anspruch nehmen?

Gruß Jörg


----------



## mikkael (5. Mai 2005)

Blake69 schrieb:
			
		

> @mikkael, Wann möchtest Du denn die heimischen Trails in Anspruch nehmen?


Sorry Jörg, ist schon passiert! 
Und zwar nicht die heimischen sondern die von der Wehebachtalsperre!







Mehr darüber in kürze! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (6. Mai 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Aah, eine neue "Prinzessin auf der Erbse"...
> Wenn du so weitermachst, wird wohl auch keiner der von dir hier angesprochenen mit dir fahren...
> 
> und tschüß



1. Also diese Beleidigung finde ich einfach unglaublich. Ich wehre mich ganz energisch gegen diese geschlechterspezifische Diskriminierung und bestehe auf:"Prinz auf der Erbse"!
2. Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, daß wir jemals gemeinsam gefahren wären. Jetzt schreibst Du, daß Du nicht mit mir fahren würdest ???   Was ist der Sinn dieser Aussage? 



			
				mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> ..."ichbinvollhardcore"


Ich sehe: Du hast verstanden!


			
				mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, dabei bin ich fest von deinem flexiblen und innovativen Bike-Guiding-Konzepten vollkommen überzeugt, ohne dabei von Dir persönlich geführt worden zu sein.


Ich habe nichts von einem innovativen Bike-Guiding-Konzept geschrieben: Ich habe nur die Erfahrung gemacht, daß es auch andere Tour-Guides gibt, die sich keinen Meter von ihrer geplanten Route abbringen lassen.

Grüße 
Bernd
PS: Wie Martin schreibt (dies gilt auch hier): Vermute Ironie, wo keine Ironie-Smileys sind umd umgekehrt (oder so ähnlich)


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (6. Mai 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, das Vatertagsunternehmen ist kläglich gescheitert..
> 
> Mir bleibt nichts anderes übrig als die heimischen Trails unsicher zu machen.
> 
> VG Mikkael


Hallo Mikkael, 
Nicht ganz; wir sind, wie geplant durch das "langweilige" bergische Land gefahren (Tourbericht folgt noch; Kurzfazit von mir: Super Wetter, witzige Gruppe; Anzahl Väter hielten sich in  Grenzen)

Im übrigen ist es vielleicht empfehlenswert (obwohl es "Last-minute-biking" heißt) nicht erst in letzte Minute Touren zu planen ( wenn ich mich richtig erinnere stand meine Vatertagstour ca. 10 Tage im LMB).
@all
Um diesen Vorsatz auch in die Tat umzusetzen, frage, ich ob jemand Interesse und Lust hat eine lange Tour am 4.6.2005 mit mir zu machen. Ich habe z. B. an die komplette Ahrtaltour gedacht (im GPS-Thread Nr. 57). 
Dies bedeutet, daß aber mindestens ca. *105 km * zu fahren sind. Allerdings kann ich auch woanders hin fahren (@delgado: was hast Du denn für längere Touren im Angebot? Wie weit ist es denn von Odenthal zu Dir?)

Über Rückmeldungen (hier, PN, e-mail) würde ich mich freuen:
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## juchhu (6. Mai 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Grüße
> Bernd
> PS: Wie Martin schreibt (dies gilt auch hier): Vermute Ironie, wo keine Ironie-Smileys sind umd umgekehrt (oder so ähnlich)


 
  

VG Martin


----------



## Manni (6. Mai 2005)

Hallo,
für Sonntag stelle ich eine Runde zur Müngstner Brücke, um Remscheid herum und zurück nach Schloß Burg rein. 
Bis auf das Stück zur Müngstner Brücke dürften viele recht unbekannte Wurzeln dabei sein, auch wenn es wieder eine Tour im Bergischen Land ist   
Es ist so ziemlich die selbe Tour die ich schon mit Zippi und co gefahren bin. Aber um den Trailanteil zu erhöhen -unser Freireiter war da etwas wählerisch   werde ich die Strecke heute trotz Regen und Matsch nochmal erkunden.
Hoffe auf Rege Beteiligung.

Ich hoffe Marco du kriegst ein GO   
Also dann bis Sonntag.

Gruß Manni


----------



## mikkael (6. Mai 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> ..Nicht ganz; wir sind, wie geplant durch das "langweilige" bergische Land gefahren


Moin moin,

Tja, Bernd, jetzt mal kurz und ohne Smileys: Ironie und Sarkasmus gab es doch immer, Smileys sind allerdings neu! 

Obwohl eindeutig, ist das Wort "langweilig" eher relativ: Die lange Tour, die Du ins LMB gestellt hast, ist eine Kombination von vielen Trails, die regelmäßig bei den "Feierabendrunden" stückweise gefahren werden. Deshalb ist die magere Teilnehmer-Quote nach 10 Tagen-LMB-Präsenz!

Trotzdem stammt diese "Majestätsbeleidigung" über unsere bergischen Trails stammt von mir, auch die "geschickt verkürzte bzw -verdrehte" "Hardcore"-Aussage nicht.

Etwas bescheidener von der Teilnehmerzahl (Hardy und ich, ohne LMB) aber keineswegs langweiliger ging es bei unserer gestrigen Tour in der Rureifel zu, inklusive 3 Talsperren beim herrlichen Wetter. Die lange Anfahrt nach Eschweiler und die ungewohnt langen Anstiege wurden mit super Aussichten und top Landschaft belohnt; on top die Trails rund um Nideggen, allererste Sahne.












Kaltalsperre

Die Daten hat Hardy, es war aber eine richtig lange Runde! Es gibt auch einige kurze Videos, die stelle ich heute Nachmittag ins Forum!

VG Mikkael


----------



## Marco_Lev (6. Mai 2005)

hallo zusammen.
die gestrige tour hat mir sehr gut gefallen. und weil das so war, habe ich auch ein paar fotos gemacht  die fotos schauen wir uns jetzt einfach mal gemeinsam an, ok?

also erstmal 2 gruppenfotos:











hier  sieht man den bernd dann mit seinem neuen bike, schön, gefällt mir wirklich sehr gut, das bike.
auf diesem bild sind eckhard, manni und bernd zu erkennen. manni, mit diesem lächeln könntest du werbung für zwieback machen   
während der tour ist manni natürlich die ganze zeit nur am futtern. hier mal ne banane, und dort mal einen powerriegel. wenn er mal nicht grade ißt, kann ich mir die ganze zeit seine gemeinein witze über mein geringes übergewicht, und der damit zusammenhängenden bergschwäche anhören.
kurz vor schluß gab es dann aber noch eine leckere apfelsaftschorle  und eine waffel mit kirschen und sahne.
alles in allem eine wirklich sehr schöne tour.
mir hat es sehr viel spass gemacht, und ich freue mich schon auf sonntag. hoffen wir das wetter spielt mit.
ach ja, gestern morgen hatte ich noch satte 79kg auf der waage.
heute morgen waren es dann noch 77kg. wahnsinn, dabei habe ich nach der tour natürlich sehr gut gegessen und getrunken. also was habe ich da nur verloren? wo sind die 2 kg hin? nicht das ich sie gerne wieder zurück hätte, aber interessieren würd mich das ja schon.

gruß marco


----------



## Marco_Lev (6. Mai 2005)

oder war mannis grinsen doch eher so
zu verstehen?   

gruß marco


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (6. Mai 2005)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> hallo zusammen.
> die gestrige tour hat mir sehr gut gefallen. und weil das so war, habe ich auch ein paar fotos gemacht  die fotos schauen wir uns jetzt einfach mal gemeinsam an, ok?
> 
> also erstmal 2 gruppenfotos:
> ...



Am Vatertag, 5.5.05, haben wir wie angekündigt eine Tour durchs Bergische Land gemacht. Dank der Teilnahmegebühr (insgesamt 25 Euro pro Person: 1. Tour durchs langweilige Bergische Land -50%-; 2. Hardcore-Tour mit Bernd -50% - ) die ich an die Teilnehmer ausgezahlt habe   , kamen drei Mitfahrer: Marco, Manni und Eckardt (nicht im Forum).
Überraschenderweise waren die Trails nicht so naß wie befürchtet (obwohl es in der Nacht stärker geregnet hatte ). 
Wir sind vom Schöllerhof zum Einfahren ein kleine Runde um den Altenberger Dom gefahren. Danach meine Lieblingsstrecke bergauf nach Hüttchen und wieder Downhill zum Fuß der Dhünntalsperrenmauer und wieder rauf bis nach Haussels. Von dort ging es zur Linnefe runter und weiter bis zur Coenenmühle. An der Dhünntalsperre ging es dann weiter bis zum Ort Dhünn und rüber zum Eifgenbach. Oben am Parkplatz vor dem Eifgenbach hatten wir dann schon 800 HM; von da an ging es aber einige Zeit bis kurz hinter die Rausmühle nur noch bergab. Am Eifgenbach haben wir uns ein kleines, sehr nettes Rennen mit drei anderen MTB´lern geliefert: Da merkte man erst mal wieder, was für ein Tempo man tatsächlich am Eifgenbach fahren kann.
Hinter der Rausmühle haben wir uns getrennt: Eckardt war es genug (fuhr zurück zum Schöllerhof) und Marco wollte unbedingt noch die 1.000 HM vollkriegen. Also ging es hoch zur B51; von dort fuhren wir über die Landstraße zur endlich gefundenen Einfahrt auf den Wurzeltrail zur Sengbachsperre. Oben in Höhrath haben wir dann sehr schön in der Sonne gesessen und uns mit Bergischen Waffeln gestärkt (siehe Marcos Fotos). Dann nahmen Manni und ich Rücksicht auf Marco und sind zurück zur B51 und über Neuenmühle, Rausmühle am Eifgenbach zurück zum Schöllerhof. Fast die ganze Zeit war Sonnenschein  mit ca. 15 Grad.
Insgesamt sind es dann 60 km mit 1350 HM geworden; Durchschittsgeschwindigkeit ca. 12,5 km/h (ohne Pausen). Zurück waren wir gegen ca. 16.45 h (ca. 6,5 Stunden gesamte Fahrzeit). Manni hat den GPS-Track mit Daten (vielleicht stellt er ihn ja doch mal ein). Marco hat ein paar sehr schöne Bilder gemacht.
 Herzlichen Glückwunsch an Marco, der so gut mitgehalten hat und das erste Mal eine Tour über 1.000 HM gemacht hat  
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## solymontes (6. Mai 2005)

Mensch Bernd,

von Deiner plötzlichen Erscheinung kurz vor Rausmühle gestern so geblendet, habe ich Dein tolles neues Bike ganz übersehen. Feines Teil, Glückwunsch!

Aber jetzt mal ganz ehrlich und unter uns: Meinst Du nicht, dass dieses High-End Bike für das (einseitige) Bergische Land nicht viel zu schade ist?    

Bis dann mal

Jorge


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (6. Mai 2005)

solymontes schrieb:
			
		

> Mensch Bernd,
> 
> von Deiner plötzlichen Erscheinung kurz vor Rausmühle gestern so geblendet, habe ich Dein tolles neues Bike ganz übersehen. Feines Teil, Glückwunsch!
> 
> ...


Hallo Jorge,
es gibt immer noch ein paar Stellen im Bergischen Land, die ich auch mit diesem Bike nicht schaffe (ca. 10). Ich warte auf das Fahrtechnikseminar von Martin, um diese Stellen dann fahren zu können.
Warum fährst Du eigentlich noch in dem langweiligen und einseitigen bergischen Land ?
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## juchhu (6. Mai 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jorge,
> es gibt immer noch ein paar Stellen im Bergischen Land, die ich auch mit diesem Bike nicht schaffe (ca. 10). Ich warte auf das Fahrtechnikseminar von Martin, um diese Stellen dann fahren zu können.
> Warum fährst Du eigentlich noch in dem langweiligen und einseitigen bergischen Land ?
> Grüße
> Bernd


 
Hallo Bernd,

damit ich nicht von Meister Propper und anderen (Thread)Sauermänner eine wg. OT gewischt bekommen, guckst Du bitte hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1887472&postcount=472

VG Martin


----------



## solymontes (6. Mai 2005)

Zitat Bernd:

...Warum fährst Du eigentlich noch in dem langweiligen und einseitigen bergischen Land ?
Grüße
Bernd

Ja, wenn das mal nicht förmlich nach einer großen Umfrage schreit!

Ich will es mal an einem frei erfundenen Beispiel erklären. Hm, also: Ich wache am Wochenende zumeist zwischen 7:00 - 8:00 Uhr auf. Als Erstes ein Blick aus dem Fenster. Schlechtes Wetter - weiter schlafen, schönes Wetter - biken. Biken OK, nur wo denn schon wieder? Ab in den Süden, in die Alpen, ist doch klar! Kurzerhand  meine im Halbschlaf befindliche Liebste um Erlaubnis gefragt, entgegnet mir diese: 'OK, meinetwegen, aber entweder nimmt Du uns (Familie) alle mit oder Du bist zum Kaffee wieder da.' So'n Mist, Nichts ist mit einem Abstecher in die Alpen, muss ich wohl wieder mit dem Bergischen Land Vorlieb nehmen. Na schön, was solls besser als garnichts. Aufs Rad geschwungen, 150-200 Meter weiter und schon bin ich drin, mitten im Bergischen Wald. So ist es und nicht anders. Zwecks Geselligkeit und aus therapeutischen Gründen schließe ich mich hin und wieder einem Kreis Gleichgesinnter an und stelle fest, dass gerade in solchen gemeinsamen Ausfahrten die Bikesucht nur noch schlimmer wird. 

OK, geht anderen auch nicht viel besser. Diesen und ähnlich gelagerten Notsituationen dürften die LMB-Touren ihre Existenz verdanken.    

Ach, mir könnten jetzt noch zig weitere Gründe einfallen warum ich gerade im Bergischen Land fahre, wenn es nur eine Umfrage gäbe...

So jetzt muss ich aber nach Hause...Bike putzen.


Gruß
Jorge


----------



## juchhu (6. Mai 2005)

solymontes schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat Bernd:
> 
> ...Warum fährst Du eigentlich noch in dem langweiligen und einseitigen bergischen Land ?
> Grüße
> ...


 
 , wo muss ich unterschreiben?  

Apropo Umfrage: Ich hab' da eine gewisse Erfahrung (OkOk, ich weiß, Erfahrung ist nicht alles) mit Umfragen!  

VG Martin


----------



## on any sunday (7. Mai 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Ach, in solchen Zeiten vermisse ich einfach die "Last-Minute-Marsch-Marsch"-Meldungen des Herrn Sonntag!
> 
> VG Mikkael



Genau, bei dem Typen hätte es keine gewagt, die Tour als "80-km-wieder-das-gleiche-nochmal-und-nochmal" Tour zu diffamieren. Damals herrschte noch Zucht und Ordnung!   

Aber keine Panik Mikkael, das kommt wieder. Leider bin ich aber im Moment etwas behindert (ok, nicht nur im Moment  ), siehe mein Thread. Außerdem könnte die Häufigkeit durch mein neues Motorzweirad etwas abnehmen, aber es besteht Hoffnung, das du nicht immer einsame Scharmützel mit Hardy durch die Rureifel unternehmen musst. Alles wird gut!   

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## mikkael (7. Mai 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Genau, bei dem Typen hätte es keine gewagt, die Tour als "80-km-wieder-das-gleiche-nochmal-und-nochmal" Tour zu diffamieren. Damals herrschte noch Zucht und Ordnung!


Bei dem Typen gab's den einen oder den anderen Trail als Zugabe immer dazu, sagen wir mal: 80 + X 



			
				on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Aber keine Panik Mikkael, das kommt wieder. Leider bin ich aber im Moment etwas behindert (ok, nicht nur im Moment  ), siehe mein Thread.


 Die Gardasee-Geschichte kenne ich von deinem Nachbar, etwas Lesematerial für die langweiligen Tage ist unterwegs! Gute Besserung! 



			
				on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem könnte die Häufigkeit durch mein neues Motorzweirad etwas abnehmen, aber es besteht Hoffnung, das du nicht immer einsame Scharmützel mit Hardy durch die Rureifel unternehmen musst. Alles wird gut!


Dazu sage ich nur: Go Malcolm, go!


----------



## hardy_aus_k (7. Mai 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

am Donnerstag habe ich mich dann mit Mikkael zu einem kleiner Tour in Bereich der Wehebachtalsperre getroffen, um endlich mal dem Bergischen zu entfliehen   

Singletrails waren nicht soviel angesagt, da mich immer noch meine Rippenprellung nervt. So ging es zunächst von Schevenhütte zum Jägerhaus. Mit 564 Metern erreichten wir dort auch unseren höchsten Punkt.

Danach ging es ins Kalltal herunter. Für uns beide war das Neuland. Landschaftlich war es richtig lohnend. Wie zu erwarten war, fanden wir keine Singletrails. Auf dem Weg nach Zerkall kam uns eine Gruppe MTB'ler entgegen, die verdächtig nach RPO, Iggy & Co aussahen.

In Zerkall machten ging es dann hoch Richtung Nideggen. Da wir beide noch gut in Form waren, sind wir dann auch einen Teil des Felsenwegs nach Nideggen gefahren. Das war sicherlich der Höhepunkt der Tour und weckt Ideen für weitere Touren   

Von Nideggen ging es dann nach Obermaubach, dann nach Großhau, um dann über die Staumauer "Wehebachtalsperre" zurück nach Schevenhütte zu fahren. Am Ende waren es dann 60 Kilometer bei 1200 Höhenmeter. 

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## hardy_aus_k (8. Mai 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

da ich mich nicht damit abfinden kann, dass die Sit-Tour ausfällt, werde ich selbst dann aktiv und eine Runde in der Gegend anbieten.

Treffpunkt wäre das Forsthaus "Broichen" (an der Brüderstraße Ecke "Reiser" in Bensberg) um 10.00 Uhr.

Wir würden uns Richtung Forsbach aufmachen und dort einige Singletrails fahren. Danach geht es hoch auf den Lüderich, wo uns dann auch ein paar nette Geschichten erwarten.

Wie immer wenn ich unterwegs bin, gibt es dann einen Explorerteil. Es geht über Immekeppel in Richtung Hardt. Dort begeben wir uns wieder in bekanntes Terrain. Dort toben wir uns dann aus, bis uns der Regen, die Lust 
oder die Kraft ein natürliches Ende setzt.

Gruß
Hardy

P.S.:

Erreichbar bin ich hier im Forum oder unter 0221 9591811 bis 9.15 Uhr, danach unter 0172 2159563


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Badehose (8. Mai 2005)

Warum nicht mal eine Runde im Hohen Venn / Belgien?
Am 22. Mai findet in Theux/Wallonie  (ca. 90 Minuten von Solingen) eine Randonnée statt. Entspricht den CTFs (Country Tourenfahrten) in Deutschland.

Angebotene Streckenlängen 25/35/45 km.
Startzeit: 8 -11 Uhr
Kosten: 3,50 Euro

Darüber hinaus werden auch noch zwei andere Varianten in Form einer 2-Etappenfahrt angeboten.
45 Km Randonnée + 25 km auf Zeit oder
45 Km Randonnée + 10 km auf Zeit.
Startzeit: 8 - 9:30 Uhr
5 Euro bei Voranmeldung, 8 Euro vor Ort.

Bei 70 km lohnt sich dann schon die weite Anreise  

Kontaktadresse des Organisators:
[email protected]

Trommelen Michel
4 Chemin du Chivrou
4910 Theux
Belgien

Tel. 0495/763663


Wer es etwas rennorientierter mag, für den sind die Marathons im Rahmen der East Belgium Bikers Trophy wirklich empfehlenswert. 16.5 Ardennen Trophy und 19.6. Malmedy.
www.ebbt.be

Und von den belgischen Pommes ganz zu schweigen ...


----------



## Blake69 (8. Mai 2005)

Badehose schrieb:
			
		

> Warum nicht mal eine Runde im Hohen Venn / Belgien?
> Am 22. Mai findet in Theux/Wallonie  (ca. 90 Minuten von Solingen) eine Randonnée statt. Entspricht den CTFs (Country Tourenfahrten) in Deutschland.



Jawoll, noch einen den es in meine alte Heimat zieht   Der Randonnée soll nicht von schlechten Eltern sein, denn das sagen meine früheren Mitstreiter jedenfalls. Aber für Dich Gene genau das Richtige!

Jörg


----------



## indian (8. Mai 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> da ich mich nicht damit abfinden kann, dass die Sit-Tour ausfällt, werde ich selbst dann aktiv und eine Runde in der Gegend anbieten.



Hallo Nord-Bergisches Volk,

hoffe Ihr hattet eine angenehme Tour heute, war echt neidisch...

Hut ab, Hardy, dass Du für Freitag, den 13. eine Tour anbietest 

Donnerstag kommt dann wohl eher nicht in Frage oder...?

Schöne Woche allen
Grüße


----------



## hardy_aus_k (8. Mai 2005)

@Indian

Bei mir ist mal wieder Terminchaos. Eintragen wollte ich eigentlich den 11.05., wobei ich gerade festgestellt habe, dass ich am Donnerstag über Pfingsten in Urlaub fahre und dass ich am Freitag gar nicht in Köln bin.

Also, ich verlege meine Tour auf den nächsten Mittwoch, dann könntest Du am Donnerstag zuschlagen.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## mikkael (9. Mai 2005)

@Heutige Tour
*Hardy*s Ruf war bis nach Erkrath zu hören, wo nach der SIT-Absage noch blankes Ensetzen herrschte. Man machte sich sofort auf dem Weg! Derweil irrte sich auch unsere *Badehose* bei dem _superschönen Scheißwetter_ nach Bensberg. Dabei wollte er eigentlich nur _baden_. Diese schlechte Einstellung wurde aber nachher mit einer "freiwilligen" Freeride-Runde bitterböse bestraft! 

Unsere "Schönwettermuttertagstour" war wie erwartet ein weiterer Schlammschlacht und bei dem schei$% Matsch so zu klettern kostet richtig viel Kraft. Vor allem wenn's so richtig rauf und runter geht. So wie ich zusammengerechnet habe, fahren wir zur Zeit durchschnittlich um die _30-40 HM pro Kilometer_, und das (fast) wetterunabhängig!  

Erfreulicherweise war unser Hardy so (single-) traillustig wie schon lange nicht mehr. Bei solchen Runden nimmt man die steilen Anstiege und anschliessend den ausgiebigen "Bike-Wash" gern im Kauf!  

Auch wenn die Bergarbeit mit dem schweren Bike noch mühsamer wird, dank des zusätzlichen Federwegs, wird diese Mühe - besonders auf den technischen Singletrail-Abfahrten - richtig belohnt; wie z.B. heute zum Schluss bei der kurzen Wurzelabfahrt in der Hardt. Hier war ich oft unterwegs, kann mich jedoch nicht erinnern, diese Abfahrt derart schnell runtergedüst zu sein. Und das alles beim strömenden Regen!

Wie immer war es wieder eine super Runde , wurde jedoch diesmal visuell nicht dokumentiert! 

@Gene
Danke für die CTF-Infos!   
Also, wie heute nach der Tour besprochen, bin ich sehr optimistisch, dass ich bei der Randonée am 22.05. dabei bin. Mal sehen, wer sich noch anschliessen wird.

VG Mikkael


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (9. Mai 2005)

Anscheinend gibt es neben mir doch noch ein paar andere hardcorebiker   und nicht nur Warmduscher.  
Wie Freitag verabredet (und da ich leider aufgrund einiger persönlicher Organisationsmängel weder Manni noch Marco erreichen konnte) und das Wetter nicht *wirklich schlecht * war, machte ich mich am Sonntag um 9.00 Uhr auf zum Treffpunkt in Schloß Burg unter der Seilbahn. Ich habe auch wieder unseren Wurzeltrail zur Sengbachsperre gefunden (Manni: wir müssen jetzt nur noch eine schöne Verbindung zwischen Eifgenbach und diesem Wurzeltrail finden, dann muß man nicht mehr die langweiligen WAB´s um die Sengbachtalsperre fahren).
Um 10 Uhr kam ich auch pünktlich an der Seilbahn an; jedoch kamen bis 10.06 Uhr weder Marco noch Manni: So machte ich mich alleine auf, durchs Bergische Land zu fahren; dabei habe ich sogar eine *neue Strecke *  nach Glüder ausprobiert. Von dort bin ich weiter an der Wupper lang, den steilen Trail hoch zum Pilz, die Serpentinen-Abfahrt wieder runter nach Fähr und über den L-Weg zur Diepentalsperre. Von da bin ich durch das Luisental nach Burscheid und wieder zurück nach Blecher gefahren.
Mit Ausnahme eines heftigen Hagelschauers war das Wetter ganz gut (bisschen kalt für Mai vielleicht); die Wege waren auch ganz gut fahrbar. Daten: 40 km und 700 HM. 



			
				mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> So wie ich zusammengerechnet habe, fahren wir zur Zeit durchschnittlich um die _30-40 HM pro Kilometer_, und das (fast) wetterunabhängig!



Ich wüsste ganz gerne wo das sein soll: Ich halte mehr als 27 HM pro km im Bergischen Land (bei einem längeren Rundkurs) kaum für möglich.
@ Manni
Vielleicht kannst Du Martin die Koordinaten der von mir angegebenen Stellen im "Fahrtechnikkurs für Anfänger" mitteilen.
@Martin
Falls Du möchtest, können wir die Stellen gerne gemeinsam abfahren.
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (9. Mai 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Anscheinend gibt es neben mir doch noch ein paar andere hardcorebiker  und nicht nur Warmduscher.
> 
> ...


 
Ich oute mich mal als professioneller Warmduscher. Zwar hats mich mächtig gejuckt in den Beinen, aber wg. S C H E I S S Wetter und erkälteter Frau habe ich dann doch lieber Krankenpfleger gespielt.



			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wüsste ganz gerne wo das sein soll: Ich halte mehr als 27 HM pro km im Bergischen Land (bei einem längeren Rundkurs) kaum für möglich.


 
Yep, uneingeschränkte Zustimmung. Wahrscheinlich hat Hardys und Mikkaels Eifel(Verzweiflungs )Exkursion für den statistischen Ausreisser gesorgt.  



			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> @ Manni
> Vielleicht kannst Du Martin die Koordinaten der von mir angegebenen Stellen im "Fahrtechnikkurs für Anfänger" mitteilen.


 
@Manni: Genau, wenn Du mich schon morgen heimsuchst, dann instruiere mich doch mal über Bernds Alp(en)traumtrails.



			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> @Martin
> Falls Du möchtest, können wir die Stellen gerne gemeinsam abfahren.
> Grüße
> Bernd


 
Gute Idee  Muss Dich aber noch was gedulden, feile derzeit noch was am Fahrtechnikkurs und meinen eigenen Fähigkeiten. Nachdem sich langsam ein aversives Verhalten bezüglich Trails und Touren rund um das Gebiet der Dhünntalsperre anscheinend breitmacht, habe ich außerdem die Planung der Ringwalltour komplett neu aufgerollt. Zu einen habe ich ein paar (für mich) neue Ringwälle gefunden (auf der Karte mit dem Finger  ), zum anderen habe ich die ganze Nordschleife (nix Nürburgring  ), d.h. an der bzw. teilweise um die Dhünntalsperre vorbei, ersatzlos gestrichen. Stattdessen widme ich mich nun der Osterweiterung. Die neue Streckenführungen geht von Moitzfeld aus nach Engelskirchen (Nord), durchs Tal an der Agger vorbei wieder hoch und in Richtung Naafbachtal (sehr schön, aber leicht). Dieses runter entweder nördlich vor Lohmar in NW-Richtung Lüderich/Königforst oder weiter Richtung SW und Schlenker über den Ho-Chi-Minh-Pfad zum Lüderich/Königsforst und dann zum Ausgangspunkt.
Ca. 70/90 km (mit Schlenker)
ca. 1.600 bis 2.300 hm (mit Schlenker und minimalem Straßenanteil, was Richtung Engelskirchen schon schwer ist)
Vorbereitung einer instruierenden Routennavigation (4 Routenabschnitte mit jeweils 125 Routenpunkte) und einem Track mit 500 Trackpunkte.

Sobald das Wetter dauerhaft trockener ist, schreib' ich eine Explorertour aus. Ich hab' kein Bock, zum Test wieder alleine durch die Gegend zu fahren. Es sollten aber nicht mehr als eine Handvoll Explorer mitfahren. GARMIN-GPS-USER bevorzugt, quasi test the best.   

Bewerbungen werden per PM entgegengenommen nach dem Motto: "Warum ich gerade dabei sein sollte?!"  

VG Martin


----------



## Manni (9. Mai 2005)

Ich werde natürlich den Track mitbringen, aber wo genau Bernd nun immer schieben mußte habe ich nicht festgehalten, schließlich kann ich doch nur 500 Punkte setzen   

Ne im Ernst, die genauen Stellen lassen sich in einem Track leider nicht so ohne weiteres feststellen, ich wüßte jedenfalls nicht, wo ich genau am Eifgenbach den Wurzeluphill suchen müßte, kann leider nicht behaupten jede Wurzel hier zu kennen   Gottseidank falle ich nicht so oft    
Aber du hast ja MagicMaps, eventuell sieht man da ja mehr, z.B. wegen der räumlichen Darstellung   

Bis Morgen denn,
Manni

P.S. Auf mich kannste bei deiner Explorerrunde zählen Juchhu!


----------



## juchhu (9. Mai 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde natürlich den Track mitbringen, aber wo genau Bernd nun immer schieben mußte habe ich nicht festgehalten, schließlich kann ich doch nur 500 Punkte setzen


 
Tiefschlag, Tiefschlag !!!  
Noch so ein Ding, und Du wirst disqualifiziert   



			
				Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Ne im Ernst, die genauen Stellen lassen sich in einem Track leider nicht so ohne weiteres feststellen, ich wüßte jedenfalls nicht, wo ich genau am Eifgenbach den Wurzeluphill suchen müßte, kann leider nicht behaupten jede Wurzel hier zu kennen  Gottseidank falle ich nicht so oft
> Aber du hast ja MagicMaps, eventuell sieht man da ja mehr, z.B. wegen der räumlichen Darstellung
> 
> Bis Morgen denn,
> Manni


 
Ich brauche nicht die GPS-Koordinaten auf wenige Meter genau zu jeder Wurzel; mir reichen vollkommen die Trailabschnitte und die vorgeschriebene Fahrrichtung (statt schwierigem Uphillwurzeltrail geiler Downhill, wo man es laufen lassen kann  ). 



			
				Manni schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. Auf mich kannste bei deiner Explorerrunde zählen Juchhu!


 
So, so, meinst also, ein GPS-Gerät und eine angeblich geringe Sturzquote reichen zur Qualifikation.
Ne, ne, so einfach mache ich es Dir nicht.
Von Dir wünsche ich eine spezielle Hausarbeit mit dem Thema "Konstruktionstechnischer Aufbau eines Ringwalles und Beschreibung der Funktionsweise und des Einsatzes einfacher 'Maschinen' (Hebel, Rad, ggf. Flaschenzug(?) etc.)".

Schließlich wird Max aller Voraussicht nicht mitfahren, und so fehlt uns ein Vorredner oder auch RWEB genannt.

VG Martin


----------



## zippi (9. Mai 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Sobald das Wetter dauerhaft trockener ist, schreib' ich eine Explorertour aus. Ich hab' kein Bock, zum Test wieder alleine durch die Gegend zu fahren. ........
> VG Martin



Ich bin zwar kein UPS-User, aber ich lasse Dich nicht allein. Wenn Du mich läßt? Nehme auch meine Wanderkarte von 1967 mit. Da ist auch eine Abkürzung durch die Dhünntalsperre drin.


----------



## juchhu (9. Mai 2005)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin zwar kein UPS-User, aber ich lasse Dich nicht allein. Wenn Du mich läßt? Nehme auch meine Wanderkarte von 1967 mit. Da ist auch eine Abkürzung durch die Dhünntalsperre drin.


 
Dirk @zippi, mein Freund, lange nichts mehr von Dir persönlich gehört ?!  

Vielleicht bist Du ja doch ein UPS-User, und erinnerst Dich nur nicht. Vielleicht kann sich aber Deine Frau besser an den Paketmann erinnern.  

Das mit der historischen Wanderkarte ist klasse. Hätte ich gern mal einen Scan von gemacht. Aber wie Du ja bereits weißt bzw. mehrfach gelesen hast, sind die Trails im Gebiete der Dhünntalsperre langweilig. Deshalb meine Ostoffensive.

Vielliecht kannst Du ja mit Deinem Fachwissen Manni bei seinem Vortrag helfen?  

Ohne endgültige Bestätigung durch das noch offiziell einzuberufene Ringwallkomitee sind wir also schon zu Dritt.   

VG Martin


----------



## Enrgy (9. Mai 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit der historischen Wanderkarte ist klasse. Hätte ich gern mal einen Scan von gemacht.



Hab zwar kein Karte von damals, aber noch ein Foto vom Gelände, als es 1984 noch trocken war  Das scan ich mal ein und poste es.



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Vielliecht kannst Du ja mit Deinem Fachwissen Manni bei seinem Vortrag helfen?



Hier gehts ja vornehmlich um die vom Holzmann geforderten Spots in den Wupperbergen. Pfaffenberg runter, Glüder vorwärts usw. 
Kein Thema, kann ich dir zeigen bzw. mal auf einer Topo10 markieren. Auf der MagicMaps oder Topo50 kommt das nicht so deutlich rüber, wo genau die Stellen sind.
Ich glaube aber, das ist nix für die Anfänger. Selbst die leichten Stellen nicht, die schwierige Serpentinenabfahrt zum Kotten runter ist sowieso wohl noch keiner außer uns (zippi und mir) gefahren.
Eine weitere schöne Stelle ist aber die kurze (70m), jedoch durch Felsengrund verblockte Auffahrt zum Rüdendenkmal, incl. einer Spitzkehre bergauf. Das wäre mal eine Stelle, an der sich auch die Anfänger austoben könnten, ohne direkt Muffensausen vor einem Abgrund zu bekommen.
Hier ist richtiges Timing beim Treten angesagt, Körperverlagerung nach links und rechts sowie Gefühl fürs Hinterrad an den Kanten - kurz gesagt die guten alten Trial-Grundlagen.
Ist auch für mich jedesmal wieder eine Herausforderung!

Gruß Volker


----------



## juchhu (9. Mai 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Hab zwar kein Karte von damals, aber noch ein Foto vom Gelände, als es 1984 noch trocken war  Das scan ich mal ein und poste es.


 
He, das hört sich gut an. Wer hat das Urheberrecht am Foto? Kann  ich ein zeitlich und räumlich uneingeschränktes unentgeltlich Nutzungsrecht für ein weiteres aber privates Webprojekt eingeräumt bekommen?  



			
				Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Hier gehts ja vornehmlich um die vom Holzmann geforderten Spots in den Wupperbergen. Pfaffenberg runter, Glüder vorwärts usw.
> Kein Thema, kann ich dir zeigen bzw. mal auf einer Topo10 markieren. Auf der MagicMaps oder Topo50 kommt das nicht so deutlich rüber, wo genau die Stellen sind.
> Ich glaube aber, das ist nix für die Anfänger. Selbst die leichten Stellen nicht, die schwierige Serpentinenabfahrt zum Kotten runter ist sowieso wohl noch keiner außer uns (zippi und mir) gefahren.
> Eine weitere schöne Stelle ist aber die kurze (70m), jedoch durch Felsengrund verblockte Auffahrt zum Rüdendenkmal, incl. einer Spitzkehre bergauf. Das wäre mal eine Stelle, an der sich auch die Anfänger austoben könnten, ohne direkt Muffensausen vor einem Abgrund zu bekommen.
> ...


 
Der zukünftige Vortrag von Manni und Dirk wird die Ringwälle zum Thema haben. Bernds Alptraumtrails werden noch nicht therapeutisch (schriftlich) behandelt.  

Jaja, das mit den Trial- (nix Trail-)Grundlagen habe ich eben auch wieder gemerkt. Bin als Kaltduscher mit Hund in ein fettes Gewitter gekommen. Die Trails sind so nass und aufgeweicht, dass auf den Downhills keine Bremswirkung mehr erzielt wird. Da bekommt der Ausdruck "fährt wie auf Schienen" eine ganz neue Bedeutung.  Gleichgewicht halten ist alles.

VG Martin


----------



## mikkael (9. Mai 2005)

@Bernd
Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike, Bernd! Die einzig richtige Entscheidung und viel Spaß damit! 

Egal wer, wie und wo HM zu melden hat, geht es z.Z. richtig rauf und runter bei den Touren, fast Tomburger-Verhältnisse. Und es macht richtig Spaß, so lange die Beine alles aushalten. 

VG Mikkael


----------



## Enrgy (9. Mai 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> He, das hört sich gut an. Wer hat das Urheberrecht am Foto? Kann  ich ein zeitlich und räumlich uneingeschränktes unentgeltlich Nutzungsrecht für ein weiteres aber privates Webprojekt eingeräumt bekommen?



Mach doch was du willst...    Da hast du:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/124134/size/big/cat/7096/page/1


Nachdem ich heute schon so nebenbei mitgeteilt bekommen habe, daß ich in unserem neuen Winterprospekt (Auflage ca 350.000) unentgeltlich als Biker-Model herhalten durfte...  


Das Foto zeigt einen Teil des Hauptspots des damaligen Geländes. Auf der Karte der Punkt, von dem das Foto gemacht wurde.Links den Hang konnte man wunderbar raufbraten, auch gegenüber die Spuren sind alles Enduro und Jeeprouten. Samstags/Sonntags war dort immer die Hölle los, zig Biker zum schauen (die mit den Straßenbikes) und wir zu fahren. Dazwischen alles verstopft von Autos "Guck ma Muddi, wo die da rauffahren, Waaahnsinn!"
Jaja, ist leider seit Ende 1984 Vergangenheit, da wurde geflutet.


----------



## indian (9. Mai 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Indian
> 
> Bei mir ist mal wieder Terminchaos. Eintragen wollte ich eigentlich den 11.05., wobei ich gerade festgestellt habe, dass ich am Donnerstag über Pfingsten in Urlaub fahre und dass ich am Freitag gar nicht in Köln bin.
> 
> ...



@ Hardy

Schade, schade, wollte Dir doch den Quell meiner Fangopackungen zeigen 

Bin aber zuversichtlich, dass es irgendwann klappt.

Dann schöne Feiertage...

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (10. Mai 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Mach doch was du willst...    Da hast du:
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/124134/size/big/cat/7096/page/1
> 
> ...



Bäh Volker, bist du gemein. Mach das weg, sofort!


----------



## FranG (10. Mai 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem ich heute schon so nebenbei mitgeteilt bekommen habe, daß ich in unserem neuen Winterprospekt (Auflage ca 350.000) unentgeltlich als Biker-Model herhalten durfte...


Zeig uns mehr!

Frank


----------



## juchhu (10. Mai 2005)

FranG schrieb:
			
		

> Zeig uns mehr!
> 
> Frank


 
Genau, inkl. der Nacktfotos  

VG Martin


----------



## zippi (10. Mai 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Dirk @zippi, mein Freund, lange nichts mehr von Dir persönlich gehört ?!
> 
> Vielleicht bist Du ja doch ein UPS-User, und erinnerst Dich nur nicht. Vielleicht kann sich aber Deine Frau besser an den Paketmann erinnern.



Kennst Du den?  



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit der historischen Wanderkarte ist klasse. Hätte ich gern mal einen Scan von gemacht. Aber wie Du ja bereits weißt bzw. mehrfach gelesen hast, sind die Trails im Gebiete der Dhünntalsperre langweilig. Deshalb meine Ostoffensive.



Ja!!!! Meine ich ja! So südöstlich von Dhünn? Da wollte ich auch mal zum explorern hin. Zufälligerweise habe ich mal in den letzten Tagen eine Karte rausgeholt und da fielen mir sofort die Ringwälle auf. Aber südlich der Dhünntalsperre gibt es ja auch welche und um die jetzt zu verbinden, habe ich an die Abkürzung gedacht.

Aber wieso sind die Trails um die Dhünn langweilig? Zu Fuß schon, das ist richtig. Du mußt sie eben auch mal fahren.  



			
				enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube aber, das ist nix für die Anfänger. Selbst die leichten Stellen nicht, die schwierige Serpentinenabfahrt zum Kotten runter ist sowieso wohl noch keiner außer uns (zippi und mir) gefahren.



Danke für's Lob, aber komplett bin ich Schisser da noch nie runtergekommen. Haste wohl nicht mitgekriegt, weil ich so schnell bergab schieben kann.   Deswegen fahre ich ja immer die Treppen.


----------



## juchhu (10. Mai 2005)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Kennst Du den?


 
Natürlich nicht  




			
				zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Ja!!!! Meine ich ja! So südöstlich von Dhünn? Da wollte ich auch mal zum explorern hin. Zufälligerweise habe ich mal in den letzten Tagen eine Karte rausgeholt und da fielen mir sofort die Ringwälle auf. Aber südlich der Dhünntalsperre gibt es ja auch welche und um die jetzt zu verbinden, habe ich an die Abkürzung gedacht.


Welche ist gut.  Die meisten Ringwälle in unserem Bergischen Land findet man zwischen Moitzfeld (im Westen), Engelskirchen (im Ost) und Wahnerheide (im Süden). Im Gebiet um die Dhünntalsperre sind nur zwei. Eifgenburg nördlich von Altenberg und Burgberg noröstlich der Dhünntalsperre. Die geringe Anzahl ist auch der Grund , warum ich die Nordschleife der Ringwalltour rausgeschmissen habe.



			
				zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wieso sind die Trails um die Dhünn langweilig? Zu Fuß schon, das ist richtig. Du mußt sie eben auch mal fahren.


 
In 2003 bin ich zwei bis dreimal die Woche von der Arbeit direkt ins Gebiet Dhünntalsperre gefahren. Ich glaube, ich kenne da viele Wurzeln.  Aber offensichtlich hast Du bei dem von Dir Zitierten nicht die nicht gesetzten Ironie-Smileys mitgelesen.  



			
				zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für's Lob, aber komplett bin ich Schisser da noch nie runtergekommen. Haste wohl nicht mitgekriegt, weil ich so schnell bergab schieben kann.  Deswegen fahre ich ja immer die Treppen.


 
Die Frage ist halt immer, welche Ausrichtung man fährt. Als Tourer ist es durchaus angesagt, bei (Angst)Stellen abzusteigen und (schnell ) zu schieben, als sich auf die Fresse zu legen. Als Freerider und Trialer sieht das bestimmt anders aus. Aber bei denen sind dann z.B. 70 km Tour eher eine Wochen- bzw. Monatsleistung.  

Apropo Treppen: Es gibt nur wenige Treppen, die mehr als 100% Gefälle (>-45°) haben. Insofern kann man mit Treppenfahren nichts falsch machen.  

VG Martin


----------



## zippi (11. Mai 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Apropo Treppen: Es gibt nur wenige Treppen, die mehr als 100% Gefälle (>-45°) haben. Insofern kann man mit Treppenfahren nichts falsch machen.
> 
> VG Martin



Aber wenn man was falsch macht..........


----------



## juchhu (11. Mai 2005)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wenn man was falsch macht..........


 
Genau, und wenn am gestorben ist, ist man tot.  

Positiv denken.  Was nicht tötet, lehrt.  

VG Martin


----------



## Enrgy (11. Mai 2005)

Genau, LdS - Lernen durch Schmerzen!! Aber meist tun die Schäden am Bike ja mehr weh als die am Körper


----------



## hardy_aus_k (11. Mai 2005)

Hallo miteinander, 

als Ehrennadelträger erwarte ich ab sofort mehr Respekt von Euch   

http://www.tt.koeln-erft.de/infos/wttv_ehrungen.htm

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (11. Mai 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> als Ehrennadelträger erwarte ich ab sofort mehr Respekt von Euch
> 
> ...


 
Sag' mal, haben sie Dir die Nadel in den Kopf gestochen?  

Für Tischtennis??? Für diese Habenichtse, die sich noch nicht mal 'n Grundstück für 'n richtigen Platz kaufen können?  

Nene, Respekt zolle ich Dir nur für Deine unbestrittenen Verdienste im MTB-Sport und Deinem unerschütterlichen Leitspruch "Come together and lets have fun".  Und das auch ohne Nadel (wer weiß, was Du da so leistungsfördernd spritzt???)  

VG Martin

PS: Da ich solche Leistungen aber immer anerkenne, hier als Nicht-Tischtennis-Spieler meinen fetten Respekt.


----------



## mikkael (11. Mai 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> als Ehrennadelträger erwarte ich ab sofort mehr Respekt von Euch


äähm, Hardy,

auch von mir kriegst du eine weitere "Ehrennadel" für deine Verdienste für den Feierabendsport und um deine fallende Hose zusammenzuhalten!!   

VG Mikkael


----------



## MTB-Kao (11. Mai 2005)

jaja, mich gibt es auch noch. und kaum da schreibe ich auch wieder eine kurzfristtour aus: für morgen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=714

wer lust und zeit hat... eintragen marschmarsch!


----------



## zippi (11. Mai 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> als Ehrennadelträger erwarte ich ab sofort mehr Respekt von Euch
> 
> ...



Was machst Du da? Die Bälle polieren?????? pffffffhmähahahaha


----------



## hardy_aus_k (11. Mai 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

jetzt musste ich vor meinem Pfingsturlaub doch noch mal in den Matsch. Also ging es auf nach Burscheid. Nach kurzem Einrollen bin ich dann im Wuppertal abgetaucht.

Heute habe ich dann mal wieder die Erfahrung gemacht, dass ich mein Bike besser stehen lasse, wenn ich nicht in Form bin. Naja, Altersschwachsinn bekommt man anscheinend einfacher als die Altersweisheit   

Dafür konnte ich meine Glüdertour weiter optimieren. Es war gut, dass ich die unbekannten Singletrails vorgefahren bin. Damit wäre auch klar, in welcher Richtung wir die Singletrails am besten fahren werden   

Zum Schluss waren es dann gut 800 Höhenmeter und 25 Kilometer, wenn ich mal von Hilgen rechne. Dabei war ich noch nicht einmal auf dem Pfaffenberg   

Wie auch immer, Ihr könnt Euch auf eine richtig interessante Feierabendrunde einstellen !

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (12. Mai 2005)

@Solymontes/@mikkael/@all
Hallo Jorge, hallo Mikkael,
vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche zum neuen Bike.
Ich möchte ganz kurz zum Kauf und den ersten Erfahrungen mit dem Bike etwas schreiben:
1. Vorgeschichte
Aufgrund der zutiefst deprimierenden Erkenntnisse des Bike-Workshops mit dem 1,5 Rädern-Focus-Bike sah ich mich gezwungen, mir nach 4 Jahren ein neues Bike anzuschaffen. Von dem (kostenlosen) Leihkonzept mit dem Bulls-Bike (und ggf. weiterer Räder) ließ sich leider mein Fahrradhändler nicht  entgegen allen meinen Erwartungen  als langfristig erfolgversprechendes Geschäftsmodell überzeugen. 
2. Kauf
Nach zweimonatiger Fahrt mit dem Bulls-Bike (und kaum noch fahrbaren, ziemlich verschlissenen Ausstattungsdetails aufgrund starker Beanspruchung) entschieden mein Fahrradhändler und ich uns zum Erwerb eines Specialized Stumpjumpers FSR Expert 100 (bzw. ich). Aufgrund zehnjähriger Erfahrung mit mir und meinen Bikes haben wir das Bike ein wenig verbessert:
Vorne kam eine Magura Louis FR 180 mm und hinten die gleiche Bremse mit 160 mm. Die Mavic-Felgen tauschten wir gegen Sun Rhyno Lite (beim vorigen Focus waren die Mavic 7.. für meine Fahrweise etwas zu instabil).
Als Kurbel haben wir entsprechend der Empfehlung in Mountainbike April 2005 die Shimano KRG XT Kurbel mit XT-Umwerfer verwendet.
Dadurch hat das Bike jetzt (incl. Pedalen) 13,3 kg. 
3. Erfahrungen
Nach drei Touren mit jetzt insgesamt ca. 130 km bin ich ganz begeistert von dem Bike (ich überlege schon, ob ich die von Martin so bezeichneten Alp-Traumstellen -Schlüsselstellen- von mir alleine mit dem Bike abfahre; die 40-Stufen-Treppe selbstverständlich zunächst downhill; für das Uphill-Training werde ich dann sicherlich doch auf Martins Trainingskurs warten). 
Kritik ist allerdings auch zu üben: wie im Mountainbike-Test (dort Manitou Black Gabel) steht, gerät auch die Fox-Gabel (100 mm) im Wiegtritt spürbar in Bewegung; entweder habe ich zu hohe Anforderungen oder ich muß die Druckstufe mehr erhöhen bzw. bergauf immer den lockout betätigen.

Über Erfahrungen und Kommentare bin ich sehr dankbar.
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (12. Mai 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Nach drei Touren mit jetzt insgesamt ca. 130 km bin ich ganz begeistert von dem Bike (ich überlege schon, ob ich die von Martin so bezeichneten Alp-Traumstellen -Schlüsselstellen- von mir alleine mit dem Bike abfahre; die 40-Stufen-Treppe selbstverständlich zunächst downhill; für das Uphill-Training werde ich dann sicherlich doch auf Martins Trainingskurs warten).
> 
> ...


 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Kind(ersatz)   

Je besser die Ausstattungsdetails, desto schwerer wird es, Ausreden für Unzulänglichkeiten zu finden. 

Das ist der Grund, warum ich immer noch mit 160-er Scheiben und vorne und hinten mit 80 mm Federweg fahre  So kann ich immer behaupten: Der Geist ist willig, aber das Material ist schwach.  

Folgender Tipp (Kopfsache hin oder her): Lieber mit dem neuen Bike die Uphills üben. Da die Fahrgeschwindigkeit bei den Uphills deutlich kleiner als bei den Downhills ist, führt es meistens beim Scheitern an Uphillschlüsselstellen zum einfachen Umkippen. Zugegebenermaßen kann das auch weh tun, Materialschäden verursachen, aber Fehler im Downhill (gerade materialmordende Spots z.B. Treppen) verursachen bei Unfällen meist erheblich schwerere Folgen.

Das wars mal wieder von besserwisserischen Erklärbär. 

VG Martin


----------



## Enrgy (12. Mai 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> ... die 40-Stufen-Treppe selbstverständlich zunächst downhill; für das Uphill-Training werde ich dann sicherlich doch auf Martins Trainingskurs warten...




Wenn du die Treppen am Pfaffenberg noch innerhalb dieses Jahres komplett ohne Fuß hochhüpfst, kriegste von mir nen Kasten Bier!


----------



## juchhu (12. Mai 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du die Treppen am Pfaffenberg noch innerhalb dieses Jahres komplett ohne Fuß hochhüpfst, kriegste von mir nen Kasten Bier!


 
  

Nur das Bernd und ggf. andere nicht falsche Vorstellungen bekommen:

Treppen hochhüpfen gehört (noch ) nicht zu meinen Fähigkeiten und Lehrinhalten. Aber ist ist auch eher von einem Trialer als Tourer zu erwarten.
Treppenabsätze bis drei Stufen (ca. 50 cm Höhe) hochzufahren, das geht (meistens  ).  

Ab einem gewissen Punkt scheitern alles vermittelte theoretische Wissen und praktischen Anschauungsübungen, wenn der Probant nicht selber übt. Und fürs Treppenhüpfen sollte man schon in der Ebene auf dem Hinterrad hüpfen können. Ganz zu schweigen von Stand-/Balancierübungen und Vorder- und Hinterradversetzen und zwar nacheinander und gleichzeitig (idealerweise vor-/rück- und seitwärts).
Und selbst dafür muss ich bekennen, übe ich zu wenig bzw. zu unregelmäßig.

Um in kürzester Zeit nennenswerte Vorschritte machen zu können, müsste man wahrscheinlich 5-10 Stunden wöchentlich für Trialtechniken ansetzen.

VG Martin


----------



## Michael13 (12. Mai 2005)

Hallo MTB Kao,

Du fährst heute eine Feierabendrunde um 17.30 ab Opladen
Wir auch!!
Um 18.00 Uhr ist MTB Treffen am Opladener Bahnhof!!
Dieser Termin ist jede Woche Donnerstags von April - September !!
Wir sind immer ca. 8-12 Leute !!!
Wenn Ihr wollt fahrt mit uns

Gruß
Michael


----------



## zippi (12. Mai 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du die Treppen am Pfaffenberg noch innerhalb dieses Jahres komplett ohne Fuß hochhüpfst, kriegste von mir nen Kasten Bier!



Mein Gott!!! Stellst Du Ansprüche! Hinterher hackt er sich noch die Füße ab. Also den Kasten bekämst DU von mir, wenn Du DAS schaffst!

Von mir bekommt er schon einen Kasten, wenn er 5 Stufen mit dieser Steigung sauber hochhüpft! Wird aber auf der Tour gesoffen und geteilt durch die Anwesenden  .


----------



## juchhu (12. Mai 2005)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Gott!!! Stellst Du Ansprüche! Hinterher hackt er sich noch die Füße ab. Also den Kasten bekämst DU von mir, wenn Du DAS schaffst!
> 
> Von mir bekommt er schon einen Kasten, wenn er 5 Stufen mit dieser Steigung sauber hochhüpft! Wird aber auf der Tour gesoffen und geteilt durch die Anwesenden  .


 
Frage an die Cracks des Feierabendthreads: Wer kann den mindestens fünf Stufen kontrolliert hochhüpfen? Also nix hochbrettern  

VG Martin


----------



## mikkael (12. Mai 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Kritik ist allerdings auch zu üben: wie im Mountainbike-Test (dort Manitou Black Gabel) steht, gerät auch die Fox-Gabel (100 mm) im Wiegtritt spürbar in Bewegung; entweder habe ich zu hohe Anforderungen oder ich muß die Druckstufe mehr erhöhen bzw. bergauf immer den lockout betätigen.


@Bernd
nur ein kleiner Tipp: Mit der richtigen Einstellung (es kostet etwas Zeit und Geduld) kannst du bei der Fox-Gabel wirklich Wunder bewirken. Ich habe Fox RLC beim Fuel, am Anfang war es auch bei mir ähnlich.

VG Mikkael


----------



## Enrgy (12. Mai 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Frage an die Cracks des Feierabendthreads: Wer kann den mindestens fünf Stufen kontrolliert hochhüpfen? Also nix hochbrettern
> 
> VG Martin




*meld*  





			
				zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Gott!!! Stellst Du Ansprüche! Hinterher hackt er sich noch die Füße ab. Also den Kasten bekämst DU von mir, wenn Du DAS schaffst!



Jaja, ich weiß, nur der Jochen hat das vor 11-12 Jahren mal geschafft, alle Stufen hochzuspringen. Ich glaube, mehr als die Hälfte schaff ich sicher nicht.


----------



## MTB-Kao (12. Mai 2005)

@michael13
ich weiß, ich bin die letzten jahre auch schon dort mitgefahren. heute will ich aber etwas eher los und teilweise waren mir das schon zuviele leute und ehrlich gesagt... es sind auch einzwei leute dabei mit denen ich keinen bock mehr habe zu fahren


----------



## juchhu (12. Mai 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> *meld*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Fetter Respekt   

OkOk, sehe meine Grenzen, cancle das Guiding des Fahrtechnikkurses   und proklamiere einen neuen Guide  .

And heeeerrrreee iiis thththeee one aaaaannnd oooonnlyyy Guide

Mr. Vooollkeeeeer formely knowned as @enrgy.

A man, a name und his program.  



VG Martin

PS: Start ist heute um 19:00 Uhr. Wann kommst Du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael13 (12. Mai 2005)

Hallo MTB Kao,

dann wünsche ich Dir eine schöne Tour und viele gute Trails!!

Gruß
Michael


----------



## zippi (12. Mai 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Fetter Respekt
> 
> OkOk, sehe meine Grenzen, cancle das Guiding des Fahrtechnikkurses   und proklamiere einen neuen Guide  .
> 
> ...




Er ist ein schlechter Pädagoge


----------



## juchhu (12. Mai 2005)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Er ist ein schlechter Pädagoge


 
Ganz im Vertrauen, genau das hat er mir auch gestanden.  

Mein guter, alter, bester Freund Detlef ist auch so eine Crackkanone.
Aber meinst Du, die Sau hätte mir mal irgendwas erklärt?!
Ab und zu mal vorgemacht, aber wenn Dir das einer nicht in nachvollziehbaren Teilschritten erklärt und zeigt, verstehtste nur Bahnhof.
Und wenn man sich dann noch so ungeschickt anstellt, wie ich damals  - statt mit dem Bunnyhopp über den Stamm genau vor den Stamm.
Ganz toll, das Einzige was da einen blöden Bunny  gemacht hat, war ich  - dafür aber verdammt hoch.  

VG Martin


----------



## mikkael (12. Mai 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Mein guter, alter, bester Freund Detlef ist auch so eine Crackkanone.


Stimmt,  der Typ fährt sogar ohne Helm!


----------



## juchhu (12. Mai 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt,  der Typ fährt sogar ohne Helm!


 
Ja leider  , trotz meiner anfänglichen Überzeugungs- und späteren Überredungsarbeit.  

Aber wir erinnern uns doch gerne, wo ich im Linnefetal vorausfuhr, und Detlef mächtig von hinten Druck gemacht hat. Als ich dann einer Wurzelstelle etwas Tempo herausnehmen musste, ist er, um eine Kollision zu vermeiden, in die Botanik abgeschmiert.  

Ne, ja klar, ich brauche keinen Helm, ich kann mich ja mit Bike über den Rücken abrollen.  

Eine gewisse Schadenfreude konnte ich in diesem Augenblick nicht verhehlen.  

Also, Crack hin oder her, und hier nehmen wir uns an Mr. Volker @enrgy ein Vorbild:

Immer mit Helm.  

VG Martin


----------



## Enrgy (12. Mai 2005)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Er ist ein schlechter Pädagoge




Es reicht, wenn meine Frau Pädagogin ist....  

Aber mal ganz ehrlich: mir hat auch niemand was beigebracht!

Man darf alledrings nicht vergessen, daß ich mich seit 1977 trialmäßig auf 2 Rädern bewege, davon 14 Jahre Motorsport bis zur A/I-Lizenz und danach 3 Jahre MTB-Trial (bis 1996). Aber einen Lehrgang oder sowas hab ich nie besucht. Alles intensives "Selbststudium"!
Nur habe ich die Grundlagen meiner Fahrtechnik erlernt, als ich noch massig Zeit hatte, nämlich während der Schul- und Studienzeit. Wer heute als Berufstätiger damit anfängt, muß sich auch darüber klar sein, daß das schon ne Menge Trainigszeit verschlingt. Ich kann mich erinnern, oft 3 bis 4 Mal die Woche den ganzen Nachmittag im Wald verschwunden zu sein, bis die Dunkelheit der Sache einen Schlußstrich setzte. Am Wochenende dann Samstag Motorradcheck und Sonntag Wettbewerb.
Nun will natürlich der "gemeine Feierabendbiker" kein Trialexperte werden, aber wie schon letztes Jahr bei den Kursen gesagt wurde: Hausaufgaben machen und selber üben! Da muß man dann eben mal auf eine große Tour verzichten und sich 1-2 Stunden an einem Spot aufhalten und die Grundtechniken immer und immer wieder üben, bis sie klappen.


----------



## MTB-Kao (12. Mai 2005)

trotz der recht kurzfristig ausgeschriebenen tour erschienen neben mir noch eine badehose, marco und nomecry (dirk) am freibad opladen. eine bemerkung von marco ließ mich dann nach 2,5 km das tempo etwas drosseln   es ging die verbindung bis nach sträßchen und dort einen schönen trail hinunter. heute war brückentag, also zuerst die neue holzbrücke genommen. die hose hat es dann auch gleich zweimal versucht... alles fahrbar   die nächste brücke hatte eine recht hohe stufe und auch hier ließ er es sich nicht nehmen es mehrfach zu versuchen.... alles fahrbar   marco und dirk wollen es unbedingt auch irgendwann einmal probieren   es ging hoch nach bremen, runter ins dhünntal, am schöllerhof vorbei und, wie kann es anders sein, über eine brücke richtung gut engelrath... alles fahrbar... und wenn nicht fährt man einfach, wie dirk, durch's wasser   meine mitfahrer riefen nach mehr und so machten wir noch einen abstecher über kaltenherberg, einen trail runter und dann wieder nach sträßchen hoch. 

tourverlauf, km, hm, blabla alles auf dem höhenprofil. mir hat's spaß gemacht, ich hoffe euch auch.

so long
lars


----------



## juchhu (12. Mai 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Es reicht, wenn meine Frau Pädagogin ist....
> 
> Aber mal ganz ehrlich: mir hat auch niemand was beigebracht!
> 
> ...


 
Wenn zwar kein Pädagoge dann aber mit Weitsicht und Klarblick.  

Und Recht hat er. Bei 70 km und 1.800 hm Tour schreit alles " Ahh und Ohh".  Aber wenn Du schreibst, Du hast hier und da 2-3 Stunden an einem oder mehreren Spots verbracht, heißt es gleich "Na wenn Du es brauchst?!  ICH komm' auch so überall runter/rauf ! 

War heute wieder sehr spassig und im anderen Thread dazu mehr. 

VG Martin


----------



## No Mercy (13. Mai 2005)

Hallo MTB-Kao,
das war aber mal eine feine Tour gestern, vielen Dank für's Guiding. Ein wenig Sonne, trockene Trails und das Leben ist wieder schön ! Ich werde noch an meiner Unterwasser - Auftriebs - Technik arbeiten, versprochen.

@Marco
Momentan steht für morgen ja noch nichts ausgeschrieben. Vielleicht findet man sich hier noch für eine Fahrt zusammen !?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernd aus Holz (13. Mai 2005)

No Mercy schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> @Marco
> Momentan steht für morgen ja noch nichts ausgeschrieben. Vielleicht findet man sich hier noch für eine Fahrt zusammen !?!


@all
Ich fahre auf jeden Fall morgen. Vorschlag wäre ca. 11.30 Uhr (Burscheid-Kaltenherberg). Bitte um Rückmeldung, falls eine Tour ins LMB eingestellt werden soll.
Alerdings geht es bestimmt durchs "langweilige" Bergische Land  .
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## No Mercy (13. Mai 2005)

Hallo Bernd,
passt zeitlich prima, bin auf jeden Fall dabei! Noch genauen Treffpunkt festlegen und der Samstag wäre gerettet. Allerdings kann ich mich durch magelnde Ortskenntniss nur als Mitfahrer anbieten. Auch Regen soll mich nicht schrecken.
dirk


----------



## Marco_Lev (13. Mai 2005)

MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> eine bemerkung von marco ließ mich dann nach 2,5 km das tempo etwas drosseln
> 
> so long
> lars



jaja lars, deine "gemütlichen" touren kennen wir ja bereits   nach 2,5km im oberen roten bereich, ging es danach im unteren roten bereich weiter   
nene, stimmt nicht, lars ist ein rücksichtsvoller guide. die tour hat genau in mein beuteschema gepasst. 
übermütig wie ich nunmal bin, entschloss ich mich kurzfristig mit badehose eine weitere runde anzuhängen. durch ein wunder habe ich es dann noch bis nach hause geschafft. [email protected], wegen meiner heulerei während der fahrt   

@bernd & no mercy und @ alle anderen:
morgen treffe ich mich mit zachi und tom_canyon um 12uhr an dem kreisverkehr unmittelbar vor dem freibad in opladen. es wird in richtung burscheid gehen, und dann einfach mal schauen.
dies wird eine wirklich gemütliche runde. aber wem das nicht reicht, kann ja ohne weiteres einfach ein paar trails dranhängen.

gruß marco


----------



## Blake69 (13. Mai 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> Ich fahre auf jeden Fall morgen. Vorschlag wäre ca. 11.30 Uhr (Burscheid-Kaltenherberg). Bitte um Rückmeldung, falls eine Tour ins LMB eingestellt werden soll.
> Alerdings geht es bestimmt durchs "langweilige" Bergische Land  .
> Grüße
> Bernd



Hallo Bernd, ich wäre dann morgen auch dabei! Wo sollen wir losfahren? Ab dem bekannten Parkplatz an der Ausfahrt Burscheid, vielleicht um 12.00 Uhr?

Wäre vielleicht nicht schlecht, wenn Du die Tour ins LMB stellen würdest!

Gruß, Jörg


----------



## MTB-Kao (13. Mai 2005)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> jaja lars, deine "gemütlichen" touren kennen wir ja bereits   nach 2,5km im oberen roten bereich, ging es danach im unteren roten bereich weiter



ich nehme mir das auch immer vor, aber wenn ich dann auf dem bike sitze...    aber soooo schnell bin ich dann auch wieder nicht. als du gesagt hast das du noch 'ne runde dran hängst habe ich mich nur gefragt was der typ eigentlich ständig rummault


----------



## JürgenK (13. Mai 2005)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> jaja lars, deine "gemütlichen" touren kennen wir ja bereits   nach 2,5km im oberen roten bereich, ging es danach im unteren roten bereich weiter
> nene, stimmt nicht, lars ist ein rücksichtsvoller guide. die tour hat genau in mein beuteschema gepasst.
> übermütig wie ich nunmal bin, entschloss ich mich kurzfristig mit badehose eine weitere runde anzuhängen. durch ein wunder habe ich es dann noch bis nach hause geschafft. [email protected], wegen meiner heulerei während der fahrt
> 
> ...




Tach Marco & Co,

vielleicht schaffe ich es nach langer Abstinenz morgen mal wieder eine Runde mitzufahren. Eine ruhige Bewegungseinheit käme mir gerade recht. Würde mich freuen  
Ich mußte mich erst einmal einer schmerzhaften Eßzimmerrenovierung aussetzen.  

Aber Problem 1. Wo ist der Kreisverkehr (in der Nähe vom Bahnhof?) und
Problem 2. habe ich im Moment kein Backpulver.

Vielleicht bis morgen

Jürgen  

PS: Hast du ´ne Handynummer zum eventuellen Abstimmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marco_Lev (13. Mai 2005)

@jörg: der bernd wird bis morgen sicher nicht mehr ins internet kommen, daher kann er deinen beitrag wohl auch nicht mehr lesen. habe versucht ihn telefonisch zu erreichen, leider vergebens. werde es morgen früh noch einmal versuchen. falls ich ihn morgen an die strippe bekomme, fährt er bestimmt mit. also überlegs dir mal, ihr könnt ja dann auch noch weiter durch die berge knallen 

@jürgen: der kreisverkehr ist in der nähe des bahnhofs, aber achtung, in der nähe sind zwei kreisverkehre. der an dem wir uns treffen ist vor dem freibad opladen, talstr. zur not einfach kurz durchfragen, kennt jeder das freibad. oder halt anrufen.
meine nummer:0177/4143762

dann evtl. bis morgen.

gruß marco

pslars: beim nächsten mal darfst du mich dann mal so richtig durch den wald knechten


----------



## No Mercy (14. Mai 2005)

Moin, moin,
na denn bis heute mittag (12:00 Uhr).

"durch den Wald knechten" ??? Es gibt Dinge die will ich weder sehen, noch mir vorstellen   
dirk


----------



## Marco_Lev (14. Mai 2005)

also wenn ich mir das wetter so anschaue, gehe ich mal davon aus das wir nicht fahren. hier regnet es in strömen  

@jörg: habe eben mit dem bernd telefoniert, der wird unter diesen umständen auch nicht fahren. 

gruß marco


----------



## No Mercy (14. Mai 2005)

Schönwetterfahrer    
Also, ich werde fahren  . Zur kurzfristigen Abstimmung: 0171/4012799

dirk


----------



## Blake69 (14. Mai 2005)

No Mercy schrieb:
			
		

> Schönwetterfahrer
> Also, ich werde fahren  . Zur kurzfristigen Abstimmung: 0171/4012799
> 
> dirk



Sehe ich genauso!  

Wir sehen uns dann am Freibad in Leverkusen um 12.00 Uhr!

Jörg


----------



## Marco_Lev (14. Mai 2005)

dann euch beiden mal viel spass. ich habe mir schon eine andere freizeitbeschäftigung ausgesucht. zachi und tom_canyon werden auch nicht fahren. wir sind einfach zu weich für dieses wetter   
aber respekt das ihr das durchzieht   
wünsche ich viel spass, guten grip und gute regenklamotten   

gruß marco


----------



## Enrgy (14. Mai 2005)

Also hier in Düsseldorf regnets nicht. Vielleicht solltet ihr eure Tour etwas gen Norden planen...


----------



## landy109 (14. Mai 2005)

hallo feierabendrunde im bergischen,
suche für sonntag nachmittag oder montag vormittag noch eine tour zum mitfahren. ist bei euch was geplant?

danke
gruß
landy109


----------



## on any sunday (15. Mai 2005)

landy109 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo feierabendrunde im bergischen,
> suche für sonntag nachmittag oder montag vormittag noch eine tour zum mitfahren. ist bei euch was geplant?
> 
> danke
> ...



Morgen Landmaschinenfahrer  

heute wäre das im Angebot Rund um Engelskirchen

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## landy109 (15. Mai 2005)

im Prinzip nicht schlecht. nur leider sind das von mir aus 50km mit dem auto. da ich heut morgen noch ein paar dinge erledigen muss, wollte ich hier in der nähe fahren.

vielen dank
gruß
landy109


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blake69 (15. Mai 2005)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> dann euch beiden mal viel spass. ich habe mir schon eine andere freizeitbeschäftigung ausgesucht. zachi und tom_canyon werden auch nicht fahren. wir sind einfach zu weich für dieses wetter
> aber respekt das ihr das durchzieht
> wünsche ich viel spass, guten grip und gute regenklamotten
> 
> gruß marco



Moin, Moin.

Da Dirk heute Morgen beim CTF in Nöthen in der Eifel rumfährt,kann ich es nicht lassen Euch mitzuteilen, dass wir gestern (nach meinem Tacho) 62 km hinter uns gebracht haben. Und ich kann euch sagen, es war nicht immer ein Vergnügen, da es nicht aufgehört hat zu regnen!   Ach lass mich mal überlegen: Doch es hat aufgehört, als wir endlich wieder am Schwimmbad in Opladen ankamen  

Also Dirk hatte gar keine anderen Klamotten zum Wechseln oder Drüberziehen dabei (ich denke er hat wohl gedacht, wir werden doch nicht so dreckig  ) und stand dadurch ziemlich hilflos vor seinem (noch sauberen) Auto.

Es war schon eine riesen Sauerei, die sich letztendlich aber mal wieder gelohnt hat!  

Tourenbericht und entsprechnede Daten folgen dann später von Dirk!

Jörg


----------



## JürgenK (15. Mai 2005)

N`abend Jungs,

das Wetter soll ja morgen recht gut werden.  

Ich fahre um 11 Uhr ab der Wipperaue, Parkplatz gegenüber der Gaststätte Haasenmühle, für ca. 3 Stunden etwas Berg hoch und wieder runter.
Es soll eher eine sinnige Runde werden, allerdings je nach Bodenbeschaffenheit mit einigen fiesen Bergabpassagen.

Wer Lust hat ist gern willkommen.
Meine Mobilnummer 0171-5324923 (1,86/Sec.) wenn ich dran denke es anzuschalten.  

Jürgen


----------



## No Mercy (16. Mai 2005)

Hier wäre dann noch mein Bericht von der Tour, die kurzfristig geplant, nicht eingetragen, dann wieder abgesagt und letztendlich aufgrund von Bikesucht und Sofa - Verdrossenheit doch noch durchgeführt wurde.

Am Samstag trafen sich um 12:00 Uhr Blake69 und meine Wenigkeit am Freibad Opladen zur Bergischen - Schlamm - Expedition  

Es ging den bekannten (wenn man nicht den falschen Abzweig nimmt   ) Weg nach Burscheid - Sträßchen. Wir schlidderten den Berg runter zum Ringwall um dann entlang des Elfegenbaches nach Wermelskirchen zu fahren. Ab hier folgten wir dem Weg "Rund um Wermelskirchen" bis nach Dhünn und gelangten zur Talsperre. Nur einige konditionelle Löcher meinerseits    später landeten wir am Schöllerhof und konnten nach dem letzten Anstieg über Sträßchen wieder zurück nach Opladen rollen.

Da wir beide "Old School" - Vorderrad - Umdrehungs - Zähler sind, gibt es nicht viele Daten. Es waren 62km bei 4:20Std. Fahrzeit.
Gefühlte Höhenmeter: schwere Beine multipliziert mit der hinterher benötigten Menge Nudeln = ca. 1.000
Matschaufnahme pro cm² / km: 0,6 L. (siehe Fotos)









Es gibt kaum eine bessere Beschäftigung für einen veregneten Samtag  
dirk


----------



## MTB-Kao (16. Mai 2005)

wer lust hat mittwoch etwas eher zu starten kann sich bei mir eintragen, startpunkt kaltenherberg. wir treffen dann eine stunde später am treffpunkt von hardy ein und fahrne dort ein wenig mit.

also: eintragen marschmarsch


----------



## JürgenK (16. Mai 2005)

Montagstour der Feierabendbiker,  

da hat sich dann noch der Mika eingefunden um ein wenig die Wupperberge unsicher zu machen. Ich glaube wir waren gut 3 Stunden unterwegs. Leider war es noch recht feucht von unten, so daß wir uns etwas zurücknehmen mußten. Sonst meist prima Sonnenschein.
Einige schöne Passagen am Pfaffenberg konnten wir uns dann doch nicht verkneifen,   wobei ich dann doch lieber ein Fully gehabt hätte.  
Es war eine richtig nette Tour mit dem Landrat-Lucas-Weg als Ausklang (prima Training für die Waden beim Schieben). 

Pünktlich zu Beginn der Fußgänger-Rushhour waren wir dann zurück, um noch etwas an der Haasenmühle abzuhängen.

Bis demnächst

Jürgen


----------



## Delgado (17. Mai 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Je besser die Ausstattungsdetails, desto schwerer wird es, Ausreden für Unzulänglichkeiten zu finden.
> 
> Das ist der Grund, warum ich immer noch mit 160-er Scheiben und vorne und hinten mit 80 mm Federweg fahre  So kann ich immer behaupten: Der Geist ist willig, aber das Material ist schwach.



Genau deshalb fahr ich so was :







Der Freifahrtschein für Ausreden jedwelcher Art   

@ Bernd,

war 2 Wochen beruflich unterwegs. Deshalb verspätet hier die Entfernungsangabe Odental ---> Schneppenhurth ca. 65 km.
Ermittelt mittels Abfahrt 2 Tage vor Lars' Geburtstag.

Fahre in meiner Gegend aber lieber Rennrad. 
Habe nette Touren bis ca. 200 km im Angebot.
Über Höhenmeter mache ich mir hierbei keine Gedanken.
Getreu dem Motto: ,,et kütt wie et kütt" u.s.w.

Gruß


----------



## juchhu (17. Mai 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Genau deshalb fahr ich so was :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Offensichtlich aber nicht für das Nichtfahren (so dreckig, wie das Bike ist).   

VG Martin


----------



## mikkael (17. Mai 2005)

@Juppi
die Standardwuppertortour mit viel Sonnenschein und Café Latté! 

@all
Ich werde den Radius der Explorerrunden _und Gastspielen_ etwas erweitern. Dabei denke ich z.B. an Sauerland (_1 bzw. 2 Tagestouren in der Bike-Arena Winterberg/Willingen am WE mit Zelten usw_), ähliches in der Eifel, Pfälzer Wald usw. Nicht vergessen: Es gibt ja auch die Randonée am kommenden Wochenende in Belgien (_Siehe Beitrag von badehose_).

Es ist nicht die leichteste Übung, solches Vorhaben mithilfe von LMB zu realisieren, aber am Sonntag werde ich  nach Theux für die Randonée fahren. Wer Interesse hat, kann sich -rechtzeitig- bei mir melden. Mit dem Sharan kann man 4 Bikes samt Biker transportieren! 

Etwas gegen den aktuellen Trend im Thread; zur Zeit wird öfters vor der eigenen Tür gestartet. Da ich sowieso immer anfahren muss, egal wo die Tour stattfindet, die Mehrkilometer sind mir eigentlich egal.

VG Mikkael


----------



## Delgado (17. Mai 2005)

@King of the Wupperberge

Hallo Manni,

wolltest Dich wohl durchmogeln.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag.  

Gib' noch kurz Bescheid wo die Kuchenparty steigt   

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (17. Mai 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> @King of the Wupperberge
> 
> Hallo Manni,
> 
> ...


 
Genau, jetzt wo Du lebend aus den Vogesen trotz GPS-WORKSHOP und GPS-Navigation zurückgekehrt bist.  

Da kann ich mich nur den Glückwünschen anschließen und hoffe, ein Stück vom Geburtstagskuchen zu erhalten.

VG Martin, der Erklärkuchennascherbär


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (17. Mai 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Genau, jetzt wo Du lebend aus den Vogesen trotz GPS-WORKSHOP und GPS-Navigation zurückgekehrt bist.
> 
> Da kann ich mich nur den Glückwünschen anschließen und hoffe, ein Stück vom Geburtstagskuchen zu erhalten.
> 
> VG Martin, der Erklärkuchennascherbär


Manni:
Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch.  
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (17. Mai 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> @ Bernd,
> 
> war 2 Wochen beruflich unterwegs. Deshalb verspätet hier die Entfernungsangabe Odental ---> Schneppenhurth ca. 65 km.
> ...


Wie sieht es denn jetzt am 4.6.2005 bei Dir aus: Treffpunkt in der Mitte (=ca. 30-40 km Anfahrstrecke für jeden), kleine Runde (ca. 30-40 km) und Rückfahrt wieder getrennt = insgesamt ca. 100 km (200 km auf dem Mountainbike sind selbst mir zuviel ).
Ich bin auf Deine Vorschläge gespannt.
grüße
Bernd


----------



## Delgado (17. Mai 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht es denn jetzt am 4.6.2005 bei Dir aus: Treffpunkt in der Mitte (=ca. 30-40 km Anfahrstrecke für jeden), kleine Runde (ca. 30-40 km) und Rückfahrt wieder getrennt = insgesamt ca. 100 km (200 km auf dem Mountainbike sind selbst mir zuviel ).
> Ich bin auf Deine Vorschläge gespannt.
> grüße
> Bernd



Klar,

werde mal das LMB im Auge halten.
Anbieten würde sich ja das Gebiet um Moitzfeld   , Bensberg, u. a.
Vielleich machen wir ja dann mal einen Fahrtechnik-Kurs. 

Gruß


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (17. Mai 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Klar,
> 
> werde mal das LMB im Auge halten.
> Anbieten würde sich ja das Gebiet um Moitzfeld   , Bensberg, u. a.
> ...


Hallo Michael,
Anscheinend habe ich Dich verwirrt oder ich habe mich selber verwirrt  : Der gesamte Vorschlag war ohne Ironie-Smileys zu lesen und ernst gemeint (gibt es jetzt noch andere IBC-Teilnehmer außer mir und Martin, die die Ironie-Smileys nicht oder falsch verwenden   ??  ).

Also schlage ich vor, daß Du die entsprechende Tour ins LMB einstellst (ich kenne mich um Bensberg nicht aus) und wir auf jeden Fall die Tour zu zweit machen. Vorschlag Startzeit: 10 Uhr; Treffpunkt ist mir gleichgültig, da ich sowieso mit dem Fahrrad anreise.
Eine Verbindung dieser doch recht langen Tour mit einem Fahrtechnik-Seminar halte ich für unglücklich und nicht passend.
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## juchhu (17. Mai 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Michael,
> Anscheinend habe ich Dich verwirrt oder ich habe mich selber verwirrt  : Der gesamte Vorschlag war ohne Ironie-Smileys zu lesen und ernst gemeint (gibt es jetzt noch andere IBC-Teilnehmer außer mir und Martin, die die Ironie-Smileys nicht oder falsch verwenden  ??  ).


 

Ich habe schlimmstenfalls Smileys nicht gesetzt, um der Intelligenz meines Lesers zu schmeicheln bzw. Raum zu lassen . Keinesfalls wurden gar Smileys von mir falsch verwandt.  



			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Eine Verbindung dieser doch recht langen Tour mit einem Fahrtechnik-Seminar halte ich für unglücklich und nicht passend.
> 
> ...


 
Das Nichtverbinden halte ich verbindlich für eine gute Idee.   

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (17. Mai 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Verbindung dieser doch recht langen Tour mit einem Fahrtechnik-Seminar halte ich für unglücklich und nicht passend.


Warum nicht? 
Wo willst Du sonst die "Bunny-Hops" üben?? 

VG Mikkael


----------



## juchhu (17. Mai 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Warum nicht?
> Wo willst Du sonst die "Bunny-Hops" üben??
> 
> VG Mikkael


 
Der Witz erschließt sich mir nicht.  

Der Klügere gibt (mir bitte) Nachhilfe.   

VG Martin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (17. Mai 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

erst einmal vielen Dank an die Biker, die hier den Feierabendthread hoch halten. Da ich aktuell ziemlich viel zu tun habe, freut es mich, dass die Sache hier nicht einschläft   

Die Streckenführung für unsere Mittwochsrunde könnt Ihr unter folgenden Link begutachten:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/126900/cat/4812/page/1

Leider hat sich bei meiner Explorertour am letzten Mittwoch gezeigt, dass das Asphaltstück bis Witzhelden nicht zu vermeiden ist. Ich sehe es positiv, wann gibt es schon die Möglichkeit, sich bei meinen Touren locker warm zu radeln   

Für unsere Frühberufenen sehe ich keine andere Möglichkeit, als sich in Hilgen mit uns zu treffen.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Manni (17. Mai 2005)

Hallo,
danke für die Geburtstagsgrüße.

Der Bericht zur Vogesentour folgt noch. Leider blieb uns das schlechte Wetter nicht erspart. Aber es war dank der richtigen Kleidung doch eine tolle Tour, auch wenn ich beim nächsten Mal nicht mehr auf die Tourenvorschläge der Bike hören werde. Wenn da von tollen Trails die Rede ist endet es meist doch mit schieben auf Klettersteigen   
Aber alles fahrbar, muß mir nur noch den Freireiter kaufen und dann kommt die Tour im Herbst nochmal als LMB raus.   
Tourbericht mit Fotos und Impressionen der über den Vogesenhauptkamm ziehenden Regenschauer mit Nebelschwaden folgen die Tage. 
Dank GPS und selbst digitalisierten Karten bestand aber auch bei Null-Sicht nie die Gefahr eines Absturzes, über die doch sehr steilen Felsabbrüche. Also Martin top GPS-Workshop   

Gruß Manni

P.S. Zur Zeit jagt der eine Marathon den anderen, aber die nächste Tour kommt bestimmt.


----------



## juchhu (17. Mai 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Dank GPS und selbst digitalisierten Karten bestand aber auch bei Null-Sicht nie die Gefahr eines Absturzes, über die doch sehr steilen Felsabbrüche. Also Martin top GPS-Workshop
> 
> ...


 
Das hat der GPS-WORKSHOP-ERKLÄRBÄR aber jetzt nicht gelesen ,
von wegen *Null-Sicht* und *Navigation mittel GPS an sehr steilen Felsabbrüchen*.   

VG Martin


----------



## mikkael (17. Mai 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Für unsere Frühberufenen sehe ich keine andere Möglichkeit, als sich in Hilden mit uns zu treffen.


ääähm, ich tippe sicher auf "HILGEN", Hardy, nicht Hilden.. Es ist schon mal passiert, dass einer tatsächlich nach Hilden fuhr. 

VG Mikkael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (17. Mai 2005)

@Mikkael

Da muss ich aber zu meiner Ehrenrettung sagen, dass dort Hilgen ausgeschrieben war   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Manni (17. Mai 2005)

Wie Witzig  


@Juchhu: Natürlich nicht ernst gemeint, ich habe immer meinen Mitfahrer vorrausgeschickt   

Gruß Manni


----------



## juchhu (17. Mai 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Wie Witzig


 
Was denn? Mein Posting war nicht witzig gemeint.



			
				Manni schrieb:
			
		

> @Juchhu: Natürlich nicht ernst gemeint, ich habe immer meinen Mitfahrer vorrausgeschickt
> 
> Gruß Manni


 
Ah ja, ne is klar, also mit einem sogenannten HGDV-PS  

VG Martin

Legende:

HGDV-PS = "Hannemann, geh' Du voran"-PositionierungsSystem


----------



## mikkael (17. Mai 2005)

Klar: war richtig ausgeschrieben, aber falsch gelesen! 
Der "einer" meldet sich an seinem Geburtstag! 



VG Mikkael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (19. Mai 2005)

gestern um 17.30 uhr trafen sich dann onkel sonntag und ich in kaltenhernerg um uns schonmal für die awt einzurollen. während unser marathonisti ab und an vom bike stieg befand ich die tour für (fast) komplett fahrbar    es ging über einen trail ins eifgental, an markus- und rausmühle vorbei bis hoch nach bechhausen und dem treffpunkt hilgen. dort trafen wir mit 8 weiteren bikern zusammen   

ab dort begann für mich die "schwarze-loch-tour" da ich nicht einen meter der gefahrenen strecke gekannt habe. die straßenanfahrt hat sich auf jeden fall gelohnt, denn die trails fand ich zumindest klasse   leider ist mir im wiegetritt auf einem trail vorne die kette abgesprungen wobei ich mir das knie angestoßen habe   das hat sich zum glück erst am letzten anstieg bemerkbar gemacht.

von hilgen aus sind michael und ich dann doch dank des bummeltempos und der daraus resultierenden fortgeschrittenen stunde die straße nach kaltenherberg gefahren.

dank an hardy für die schöne tour   höhenprofil anbei.


----------



## Manni (19. Mai 2005)

Die "Zähne" im Höhenprofil sehen ja interessant aus, wo seit ihr denn lang gefahren?
Gruß Manni


----------



## on any sunday (19. Mai 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Die "Zähne" im Höhenprofil sehen ja interessant aus, wo seit ihr denn lang gefahren?
> Gruß Manni



Glüder, auf und nieder, immer wieder.


----------



## Enrgy (19. Mai 2005)

Hähä, wie ich aus erster Quelle erfahren habe, gings unter anderem 2x nacheinander auf den Pfaffenberg  

Wenn man allerdings die beim ersten Mal genommene Abfahrt als Uphill benutzt, spart man sich die Wiederholung...  

Dafür seid ihr dann endlich mal den Kottentrail komplett runter, mit Steilstück und den schönen Serpentinen.

Hats auch jemand ohne Fuß geschafft?


----------



## juchhu (19. Mai 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Hähä, wie ich aus erster Quelle erfahren habe, gings unter anderem 2x nacheinander auf den Pfaffenberg
> 
> Wenn man allerdings die beim ersten Mal genommene Abfahrt als Uphill benutzt, spart man sich die Wiederholung...
> 
> ...


 
So, Pfaffenberg habe ich endlich (mit dem Finger auf dem TFT ) gefunden. Wo ist denn jetzt der Kottentrail? Bitte Winkelangabe (0° = Norden, Uhrzeigerrichtung  ) und Vektorlänge in km. Ausgangspunkt Pfaffenberg.

Besten Dank   

VG Martin


----------



## mikkael (19. Mai 2005)

Jo! Die Stelle nennt sich ab sofort "Pfaffenloop" oder die "Pfaffenschleife" nach Art des Hauses! Somit füllt man zwar das HM-Konto, aber die "berndische" Langeweile bleibt!   

@Martin
diese geile Abfahrt könnte ich dir bei Gelegenheit gerne mal zeigen, aber ich habe Angst, dass du -bei der Entfernung- nicht mehr nach Hause finden würdest. 

VG Mikkael


----------



## juchhu (19. Mai 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Jo! Die Stelle nennt sich ab sofort "Pfaffenloop" oder die "Pfaffenschleife" nach Art des Hauses! Somit füllt man zwar das HM-Konto, aber die "berndische" Langeweile bleibt!
> 
> @Martin
> diese geile Abfahrt könnte ich dir bei Gelegenheit gerne mal zeigen, aber ich habe Angst, dass du -bei der Entfernung- nicht mehr nach Hause finden würdest.
> ...


 
Ihr sollt nicht rumschwafeln, sondern die richtigen Koordinaten nennen !!!  

@ Mikkael: Mein Guter, das Problem ist nicht das orientierungsmäßige Zurückfinden  (Ich bin sicher, ich schaffe es auch ohne GPS!  BW sei gedankt!) sondern das konditionelle Zurückfahren , wenn wir mal Moitzfeld als Ausgangsort nehmen.   

VG Martin


----------



## mikkael (19. Mai 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ..sondern das konditionelle Zurückfahren, wenn wir mal Moitzfeld als Ausgangsort nehmen.


Ne, ne.. So geht's aber wirklich nicht! 

Nur dabei, wenn vor der Haustür gestartet wird? So was würde bei mir ein statistisches Desaster verursachen! 
Kondition? What Kondition? spätestens beim dritten Pfaffenstieg bist du top fit! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## Enrgy (19. Mai 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr sollt nicht rumschwafeln, sondern die richtigen Koordinaten nennen !!!



Immer nur Zahlen!!!  

Schau mal hier:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/127445/cat/7227/page/1

Du beginnst beim rechten Pfeil mit dem Steilstück, dann hast du weiter unten die Wahl zwischen den Serpentinen (mittlerer Pfeil) oder dem "Chickenway" mit den 50 Treppenstufen (linker Pfeil).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (19. Mai 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Immer nur Zahlen!!!
> 
> Schau mal hier:
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/127445/cat/7227/page/1
> ...


 
Immer nur Pfeile?!  Womit sollen denn dann die Indianer schießen?  

Ne, jetzt mal Ernst  : Toll, super, Danke.  Jetzt ist alles klar.  

Äh - nicht ganz ?!   Wie steil ist denn steil bzw. wie eng und schmal ist den der Serpentinentrail?  Haste mal 'n Foto zur Hand bzw. auf 'em Server? 

VG Martin

PS: Kack' ich da ab  und nehme besser die Treppe (zu Fuss )  

Kann Zippi das fahren oder nur Volker, mein Trail-, äh, Trialgott ???


----------



## juchhu (19. Mai 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Ne, ne.. So geht's aber wirklich nicht!
> 
> Nur dabei, wenn vor der Haustür gestartet wird? So was würde bei mir ein statistisches Desaster verursachen!
> Kondition? What Kondition? spätestens beim dritten Pfaffenstieg bist du top fit!
> ...


 
Statistisches Desaster  Wat is' denn dat???  

Der Rest des Flames  ist klar  

VG Martin


----------



## mikkael (19. Mai 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Statistisches Desaster.. Wat is' denn dat???


äähm, so oder so ähnlich!


----------



## juchhu (19. Mai 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> äähm, so oder so ähnlich!


 
Was hat denn jetzt Hardys Statistik mit Desaster gemein?  

Verstehe ich nicht, soll ich es nicht verstehe, oder will ich es gar nicht verstehen? Hä???

VG Martin


----------



## Enrgy (19. Mai 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Wie steil ist denn steil bzw. wie eng und schmal ist den der Serpentinentrail?  Haste mal 'n Foto zur Hand bzw. auf 'em Server?



Fotos hab ich nur wenige, und die sind auch nur mit Bike als Motiv. Fotosession haben wir da noch nie gemacht.

Für genaue Gefälle-Prozentangaben muß ich mal zuhaus in meine Ciclo-Daten schauen. Also der obere Teil ist so ca. 35-45%, aber eine leicht verschwenkte Rinne mit zum Teil losen Steinen drin, die das Bremsen etwas erschweren. Man kann aber nirgends tief abstürzen, höchstens über den Lenker gehen (hab ich auch schon geschafft)

Die Serpentinen sind dagegen überhaupt nicht steil, schätze so 15% im Schnitt. Dafür sind das sehr enge 180°-Kehren mit freiem Blick auf die 40m tiefer verlaufende Straße. Im Sommer ist es besser, da verdecken die Blätter die Sicht in den Abgrund  

Der "chickenway" ist eigentlich für Normalsterbliche die schönste Art, da runter zu kommen. Es gibt einen schönen Aussichtspunkt auf den an der Wupper liegenden Balkhauser Kotten (deshalb hab ich dem Trail auch den Namen gegeben), der Weg ist ca 1,50 breit und führt in leichte Wellen mit ein paar schönen Kehren zu den 40 oder 50 Treppen. Hier ist für viele dann kurz absteigen angesagt. Es geht aber auch direkt über die Treppen, links daneben vorbei oder in einer von mir letztens beim Spazierengehen neu entdeckten echten FR-Spur über Felsplatten mit abschließendem 1m Drop. Das werde ich mir aber sicher kaum antun, da runter zu fahren!


----------



## juchhu (19. Mai 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Fotos hab ich nur wenige, und die sind auch nur mit Bike als Motiv. Fotosession haben wir da noch nie gemacht.
> 
> Für genaue Gefälle-Prozentangaben muß ich mal zuhaus in meine Ciclo-Daten schauen. Also der obere Teil ist so ca. 35-45%, aber eine leicht verschwenkte Rinne mit zum Teil losen Steinen drin, die das Bremsen etwas erschweren. Man kann aber nirgends tief abstürzen, höchstens über den Lenker gehen (hab ich auch schon geschafft)
> 
> ...


 
Du kannst so ein A... sein  Mir läuft das Wasser im Munde zusammen.  Den 1m Drop muss ich mir anschauen, obwohl ich material- und technisch noch nicht ganz soweit bin. Vielleicht leiht mir ja Volker_K sein Scott Nitrious 10 mit 170/200 mm ? 

Ich glaub', ich muss Euch mal heimsuchen. 

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (19. Mai 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...Den 1m Drop muss ich mir anschauen, obwohl ich material- und technisch noch nicht ganz soweit bin...



Vor allem der Auslauf bzw. der NICHT VORHANDENE Auslauf dürfte die Schwierigkeit sein. Es geht von der Schräge ins Flache, nicht umgekehrt!
Ich halte mich bei solchen Aktionen vornehm zurück, das ist mir zu heikel. Muß meine Schäden schließlich selber bezahlen  
Die Dropperei war auch noch nie meine Welt, lieber "smooth and controlled"...

Aber kannst ja gerne mal vorbeischauen, wenn du mit dem Auto bis nach Glüder zum Parkplatz fährst, sind es nur ein paar hunder Meter.


----------



## mikkael (19. Mai 2005)

Es gibt wirklich einige unbelehrbare Biker. Die sind mit nichts aufzuhalten, die habe nie genug! 

Das gute Wetter ist an allen Schuld! 

Mein Jedi-.. äähm.. Trial-Meister Volker wollte, nach den Wasserstandsmeldungen aus Hardys Tour vom gestern, unbedingt heute Abend die Trails der Wupperberge inspizieren. Tja, ich als Schützling hatte dem nichts entgegenzusetzen und machte mich auf dem Weg zum Friedhof, Kapeller Weg, wo Joda, ähm Darth Enrgy kurz nach halb Acht mit seiner alten _neuen_ Leichtbau-Waffe auftauchte.  Fast im originalen Jucchu-Manier, also quasi vor der Haustür startend , folgte es ein höhenmeterreiches Rauf-und-Runter, wo wir (ich bergauf und Meister -wie immer stilvoll- bergab) für hohes Tempo sorgten. Dabei sind wir, bis auf *Pfaffenloop*  und andere neuen Meisterwerke von Hardy aus der gestrigen Tour, einiges nachgefahren, ich hatte sogar Angst um Patentenverletzung!  Es gab aber auch einige Abschnitte (_Kein Witz, Bernd_ ), die für mich neu waren!  

Tja, wer sucht, der findet: Unterwegs zeigte mir mein Meister sogar _die_ Single-Trail-Abfahrt, _die_ unser Zippi zuletzt eifrig gesucht hatte aber leider nicht finden konnte. 

Es war fast 22.00 Uhr als wir zurück kamen. Nach drei Runden  hintereinander, alle mit gehörigem Tempo und HM, habe(n) ich (und mein Oberschenkel) nun genug von den Wupperbergen. Ich werde in der näheren Zukunft andere langweilige Ecken des öden Bergischen Landes bevorzugen! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## Enrgy (20. Mai 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> ich hatte sogar Angst um Patentenverletzung!



Fragt sich nur, wer hier die Patente verletzt...  


Da du ja "oldskool" ohne Tacho und sonstige digitale Helferlein unterwegs bist (zu schwer, wa?!), hier kurz die Daten: 33km, 550Hm, 16,25er Schnitt. Da ist aber mein langsames Rumgegurke in den Sandbergen vor unserem Start schon mit drin, also waren wir eigentlich noch schneller   
Ich hab mich gestern auch richtig schön verausgabt, es ging ja an der BMX-Bahn (Fietser-Gedächtnis-Strecke) wieder pfeilschnell wie in alten Tagen durch den Traildschungel. 
So ein Hardtail bringt einen wohl ähnlich wie Cabriofahren wieder etwas näher an die Tatsachen heran. Kein weiches Eingelulle von Federung und aufrechter Sitzposition, hier merkt man wieder, was man getan hat!
Dafür gehts bergauf auch bedeutend zügiger und ermüdungsfreier voran, was mir seit langer Zeit mal wieder richtig Spaß gemacht hat  
Sogar der Kottentrail ging komplett ohne Fuß, allerdings mußte ich schon etwas mehr zaubern als mit dem Fully.
Ich habe nur die Befürchtung, daß dieser Trail nun in kurzer Zeit wie das obere Steilstück ziemlich zerballert wird, weil auch unten schon die Äste weggeschnitten wurden, so daß man wieder wie vor 12 Jahren bis auf die Straße fahren kann. Da haben wohl inzwischen schon mehr Leute Gefallen dran gefunden.


----------



## MTB-Kao (20. Mai 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Fotos hab ich nur wenige, und die sind auch nur mit Bike als Motiv. Fotosession haben wir da noch nie gemacht.



ich kann gerne mal meine dslr mitnehmen und ein paar pics schießen. ich hatte eh mal vor im sommer eine "fotosession-tour" zu planen. wer also gute spots (treppen, bachdurchfahrten, technisch anspruchsvolle abschnitte...) dafür kennt... nur her damit.


----------



## Enrgy (20. Mai 2005)

@ mtb-kao

dafür würde ich sogar mein bike putzen!


----------



## zippi (20. Mai 2005)

MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann gerne mal meine dslr mitnehmen und ein paar pics schießen. ich hatte eh mal vor im sommer eine "fotosession-tour" zu planen. wer also gute spots (treppen, bachdurchfahrten, technisch anspruchsvolle abschnitte...) dafür kennt... nur her damit.



Hier haben wir doch alles!  

Pfaffenberg die Treppe runter:






oder mal zum Rüden runter:


----------



## zippi (20. Mai 2005)

...oder mal fährt der Volker zum Rüden runter. Der Spanner im Hintergrund, der da aus'm Gebüsch vortritt ist Mikkael!


----------



## Enrgy (20. Mai 2005)

@ zippi

alle Modem-user sind dir zu tiefem dank verpflichtet


----------



## zippi (20. Mai 2005)

Warte, ich habe noch einen.

Wie heißt einer der Großen unter uns, der eine besondere Beziehung zu Wasser hat, und keine Gelegenheit ausläßt? Wie diese Zufallsaufnahme belegt:

Seht selbst.


----------



## juchhu (20. Mai 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> @ zippi
> 
> alle Modem-user sind dir zu tiefem dank verpflichtet


 
@zippi: Danke   Jetzt weiß ich schon mal grob, dass ich da hinfahren kann, ohne mich zu blamieren.  

@enrgy: mit rund 9 MBit/s Bruttorate gings verdammt schnell. Fenster öffnen und fertig war das .gif-Laden.  

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zippi (20. Mai 2005)

Tja, ist doch erstaunlich, was so dünne Drähte alles durchbringen! ich habe noch mehr! Keine Panik! Zum Beispiel den Kottentrail noch. Soll ich?????  

Hi Volker. Jürgen hat sich heute abend bei mir mal für morgen angemeldet! Er wollte so nach 3oClock ne Tour starten. Was ist mit Dir? Und natürlich sind alle, die morgen Lust und Zeit haben auch herzlich eingeladen  . Bin nur leider wieder Konditionell schlecht drauf  , da ich wenig aufn Hobel komme und erwarte daher viel Rücksicht.


----------



## juchhu (20. Mai 2005)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Warte, ich habe noch einen.
> 
> Wie heißt einer der Großen unter uns, der eine besondere Beziehung zu Wasser hat, und keine Gelegenheit ausläßt? Wie diese Zufallsaufnahme belegt:
> 
> Seht selbst. ...


 
Du kannst so ein A... sein.  

Aber mir liegen (leider undokumentierte) Insiderinfos vor,
dass der Kreis der Großen größer ist.  

VG Martin


----------



## zippi (20. Mai 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst so ein A... sein.
> 
> Aber mir liegen (leider undokumentierte) Insiderinfos vor,
> dass der Kreis der Großen größer ist.
> ...



Ich bin schon eine b..S... A... hat noch keiner zu mir gesagt.

Naja, er hat sich gebessert. Aber wir halten vom Wasser ja absichtlich viel Abstand 

Aber vorsicht! Ich dokumentiere alles!!


----------



## JürgenK (20. Mai 2005)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, ist doch erstaunlich, was so dünne Drähte alles durchbringen! ich habe noch mehr! Keine Panik! Zum Beispiel den Kottentrail noch. Soll ich?????
> 
> Hi Volker. Jürgen hat sich heute abend bei mir mal für morgen angemeldet! Er wollte so nach 3oClock ne Tour starten. Was ist mit Dir? Und natürlich sind alle, die morgen Lust und Zeit haben auch herzlich eingeladen  . Bin nur leider wieder Konditionell schlecht drauf  , da ich wenig aufn Hobel komme und erwarte daher viel Rücksicht.




Hi,

am liebsten wäre mir sogar ab ca. 1600 Uhr.

Aber denkt euch man was aus. Ich nehme es wie es kommt.  

Bis denn

Jürgen


----------



## hardy_aus_k (21. Mai 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

langsam habe ich die Enttäuschung überwunden, dass wir am Mittwoch nicht mehr die Glüder-Nord-Singletrails geschafft haben. Deshalb werde ich mir mal speziell etwas für die Gegen Glüder-Nord/Unterburg/Burg überlegen.

Ansonsten bin ich total unschlüssig wg. dem nächsten Mittwoch. Ich schwanke zwischen "Singletrails rund um die Eifgenburg" oder "Gemeinheiten in der näheren Umgebung vom Schöllerhof"   

Es wird auf jeden Fall wieder eine Achterbahnfahrt. Der Charakter meiner diesjährigen Feierabendrunden behalte ich bei: wenig Strecke, verhältnismäßig viele Höhenmeter und hoher Singletrailanteil   

Wie auch immer, treffen werden wir uns auf jeden Fall in Kaltenherberg am Parkplatz an de Autobahnausfahrt "Burscheid" um 18.30 Uhr. 

Gruß
Hardy

P.S.:

Teilt auf jeden Fall mit, wann Ihr heute Nachmittag fahrt. Vielleicht schliesse ich mich. Wo wollt Ihr Euch treffen ?


----------



## mikkael (21. Mai 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> @zippi --> Du kannst so ein A... sein.


Wie kann man da nicht zustimmen! Diese fiese Demontage* _ein Tag vor ääem.. der Wahl_. 

Viel Spass heute bei der Tour! 

Anstatt in dem eher _langweiligen_ *"beRgischen"*, wird das Team Feierabendbiker morgen in dem _hochinteressanten_ *"beLgischen"* Bike-Revier Theux durch 4 furchtlose Fahrer vertreten. Hier gibt es wenig Wasser und überhaupt keine hinterhältigen Cameras. Es kann nichts schief gehen!  

VG Mikkael

* Es gibt ein türkisches Sprichwort: _Altert der Wolf, wird er zum Clown der Schafe!_


----------



## JürgenK (21. Mai 2005)

Tach Jungs,

@zippi und ich treffen sich heute um 1600 Uhr am Waldfriedhof Kappeler Weg um ein bischen hoch und runter zu fahren.

Wie mir mika gesagt hat wollen hardy und volker auch mitfahren. Hardy, du hast dich ja auch schon geoutet.

Alle anderen sind natürlich auch willkommen.  
Ich setze mal eine Tour ins LMB.



bis nachher

Jürgen


----------



## mikkael (21. Mai 2005)

Bei der heutigen Routenplanung ist Vorsicht geboten. 
Mit meinem Freerider war ich nämlich um die Sengbachtalsperre unterwegs. Jetzt gibt es zwar etwas wenig Wasser , aber es ist ab sofort definitiv nicht mehr langweilig dort! 

Nach meiner Durchfahrt schaut die Sperre zur Zeit so aus:






 Mikkael


----------



## zippi (21. Mai 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kann man da nicht zustimmen! Diese fiese Demontage* _ein Tag vor ääem.. der Wahl_.
> 
> Viel Spass heute bei der Tour!
> 
> ...



Genau, wer wählt schon einen alten Clown mit Schafen?   

Los, trag dich für die Tour ein. Wir kommen auch nicht am Wasser vorbei (vielleicht).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (21. Mai 2005)

JürgenK schrieb:
			
		

> Tach Jungs,
> 
> @zippi und ich treffen sich heute um 1600 Uhr am Waldfriedhof Kappeler Weg um ein bischen hoch und runter zu fahren.
> 
> ...



Schade, 16:00 wäre ok gewesen, aber 16:01 ist mir definitiv zu spät.  Ich überleg noch, ob ich vorbeikommen werde.


----------



## JürgenK (21. Mai 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, 16:00 wäre ok gewesen, aber 16:01 ist mir definitiv zu spät.  Ich überleg noch, ob ich vorbeikommen werde.




Tach Micha,

wenn du vorbeikommst halt ruhig an, aber nur wenn es dir nicht zu spät ist.


----------



## Enrgy (21. Mai 2005)

Moin Junx,
kann noch nicht sagen, ob ich mitkomme. Fühl micht noch ziemlich matschig. Hab wohl zuviel geschlafen. So wie ich die Teilnehmer kenne, wird das sicher auch keine reine Erholungsrunde. Mir steckt auch noch die Powertour von vorgestern abend in den Knochen. 
Also, wenn ich nicht da bin, braucht ihr auch nicht zu warten!


----------



## JürgenK (21. Mai 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Junx,
> ....
> .... So wie ich die Teilnehmer kenne, wird das sicher auch keine reine Erholungsrunde. ....
> ...
> ...




Doch, ist auch so im LMB ausgeschrieben.


----------



## Handlampe (21. Mai 2005)

Tach Mädels

Ist bei euch eigentlich was für den kommenden Donnerstag geplant....ist doch Feiertag.....Froher Unlebender, glaub ich. 
Würd mich für eine grössere Runde dann in's Auto zwängen um bei euch ne Runde mitzudrehen.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (21. Mai 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

an den freien Donnerstag habe ich gar nicht gedacht, als ich hier meine Feierabendrunde angekündigt habe. Da ist es natürlich Unsinn, am Abend vorher noch durch die Gegend zu biken.

Vielleicht wäre es tatsächlich eine gute Idee, wenn wir dann am Donnerstag etwas größeres machen. Eigentlich sollte es als Grund schon ausreichen, wenn sich hoher Besuch aus dem Kölner Süden ansagt   

Da ich weiss, dass unser Handlampe ein wenig allergisch gegen frühe Startzeitpunkte ist, stelle ich einfach mal die Frage, wann es losgehen sollte.

Je mehr ich darüber nachdenke, desto besser gefällt mir die Idee   

Gruß
Hardy

P.S.:

Ich bin dann heute doch alleine eine Runde gedreht. Die angekündigte Tour war mir zu spät.

Endlich ist es mir gelungen, den Kreis im Wuppertal zu schliessen. Dafür waren jedoch gute 50 Kilometer und 1500 Höhenmeter notwenig. Entsprechend fühle ich mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian (22. Mai 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich weiss, dass unser Handlampe ein wenig allergisch gegen frühe Startzeitpunkte ist, stelle ich einfach mal die Frage, wann es losgehen sollte.
> 
> Je mehr ich darüber nachdenke, desto besser gefällt mir die Idee



@Hardy

Da wir vorher mit den Kindern zelten würde ich mich über eine Startzeit nach 12:00 freuen...

Grüße


----------



## zippi (22. Mai 2005)

So, ich hoffe ihr habt die richtige Wahl getroffen!

Wie dem auch sei, hier ein kurzer Rückblick auf die gestrige Tour, die Jürgen Jupp K noch kurzerhand ins Last Minute Biking eingetragen hatte.

Es trafen sich um 16:01 am Friedhof Kappeler Weg:

Michael (on any sonday)
Volker (enrgy)
Jürgen (K)
und ich

Da wegen meiner mangelnden Kondition ja eine lockere Runde angesagt war, gab es  kein hohes Tempo, dafür doch überraschenderweise hinterher einige Anstiege mehr, die allesamt, erlaube ich mir zu sagen, von den hier allseits gerühmten Abfahrten gekrönt wurden.

Es ging über einen Abstecher zu Wipperaue, dann zum "Trecker" hoch, über die versteckte Abfahrt wieder runter nach Haus Fähr, hoch zur "BMX-Bahn", dann nach Glüder, "Glüder rückwärts" zum "Leide-Trail". Die schnelle Abfahrt runter zum Klingenring und zum Rüdendenkmal. Zu guter letzt nochmal von Haus Fähr die gesperrte Straße rauf Auf dem Wupperberg. Von da ab ausrollen bis zum Treffpunkt.

Besonderheiten:
Jürgen hat eine knifflige Abfahrt von ca. 8m Länge am Rüdendenkmal herausgefordert. "Das muß ich mal ausprobieren!" Da konnte ich natürlich auch nicht zurückstecken! Wird jetzt jedesmal mit eingebaut, Jürgen  

Volker hat sich vor Glüder schon aus'm staub gemacht. Schade! Aber Du hattest Recht. Der Leide-Trail war 50% VERMATSCHT. War aber trotzdem OK!

Mein Lob an Michael, der es sich trotz seines heutigen Renntermins im belgischen Land nicht nehmen ließ, sein Training noch ein bißchen zu intensivieren. Naja, ich glaube er hat sich gestern nur die Beine gelockert bei dem Durchschnittstempo.  

Hier die Daten:

760 hm
AV 12,86
33,3 km

Das Tourguiding haben alle übernommen. Die Punkte werden gerecht verteilt. Hol mal's Messer.


----------



## Enrgy (23. Mai 2005)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> ...Jürgen hat eine knifflige Abfahrt von ca. 8m Länge am Rüdendenkmal herausgefordert. "Das muß ich mal ausprobieren!" Da konnte ich natürlich auch nicht zurückstecken! Wird jetzt jedesmal mit eingebaut, Jürgen  ...



Direkt rechts neben dem Geländer runter, so daß man die Serpentine abkürzt und unten auf die steinige Auffahrt kommt?

Ist Jochen vor 10 Jahren oder mehr mal hochgehüpft...  

Da bin ich aber auch noch nicht runter, muß ich mal probieren.


----------



## zippi (23. Mai 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Direkt rechts neben dem Geländer runter, so daß man die Serpentine abkürzt und unten auf die steinige Auffahrt kommt?
> 
> Ist Jochen vor 10 Jahren oder mehr mal hochgehüpft...
> 
> Da bin ich aber auch noch nicht runter, muß ich mal probieren.



So isses!   Wir sind auch hochgehüpft.......nur, ohne Bike. Und dann nochmal runter, weil's beim ersten Mal noch nicht ganz Stilsicher war  .


----------



## Manni (23. Mai 2005)

Hallo,
wie siehts denn nun Donnerstag mit einer Tour aus? 
Macht mal Vorschläge. Wenn schon die Leute aus dem Siebengebirge ins langweilig flache Bergische kommen wollen, dann muß ja auch was geboten werden! 
Also ne lange Tour sollte es schon werden oder Bernd   
Wie wärs damit:
Erst die Trails am Eifgen. Ab Dabringhausen, den Trail hinab zum Eifgenbach, hoch über Hilgen ins Wuppertal, dann die schönen Trails rauf Richtung Müngstner Brücke. auf der anderen Seite back. Dann kann die mittlere Runde zurück zum Schöllerhof führen, während die ganz harten noch Glüdern und co fahren, über den Lukasweg nach Diepental und dann hinauf über Burscheid nach Altenberg   
Das wäre doch was   
Allerdings bin ich für alle anderen Tourenvorschläge offen.

Gruß Manni


----------



## Enrgy (23. Mai 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> wie siehts denn nun Donnerstag mit einer Tour aus?




Schon geschehen! 
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=222
Uwe hat mich letztens nochmal nach der Trial-Trailtour gefragt, da kommt der Donnerstag gerade recht...


----------



## zippi (23. Mai 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Schon geschehen!
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=222
> Uwe hat mich letztens nochmal nach der Trial-Trailtour gefragt, da kommt der Donnerstag gerade recht...



Das ist ja gemein, da klickt man drauf und ist automatisch eingetragen. Ich wollte doch nur gucken. 4h netto! Da müssen wir aber deinen Popo noch trainieren


----------



## Enrgy (23. Mai 2005)

Das war ein alter Termin von April, den ich geändert habe. Das System hat wohl die Mitfahrer von damals automatisch wieder eingetragen. Hab nun alle Teilnehmer gelöscht. Darst dich aber trotzdem eintragen   


Und zu den 4h: Es wird schon genügend Kurzstopps und Foto-Pausen geben! Ist ja kein Forstautobahnmarathon.   

Naja, vielleicht rettet mich ja das Wetter und es regnet...


----------



## JürgenK (23. Mai 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Wie......
> 
> 
> ...
> ...






...das hast du wohl falsch verstanden. Eigentlich heißt es:

Altert das Schaf, wird es zum Wolf für den Clown.


----------



## JürgenK (23. Mai 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Das war ein alter Termin von April, den ich geändert habe. Das System hat wohl die Mitfahrer von damals automatisch wieder eingetragen. Hab nun alle Teilnehmer gelöscht. Darst dich aber trotzdem eintragen
> 
> 
> Und zu den 4h: Es wird schon genügend Kurzstopps und Foto-Pausen geben! Ist ja kein Forstautobahnmarathon.
> ...





Wenn ich Freigang kriege melde ich mich an.

Vielleicht tauscht zippi ja wieder das bike.

Uphill nehme ich meins. Downhill zippis Hobel.  

Viellleicht bis Donnerstag

Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni (23. Mai 2005)

Hab mich eingetragen,
dann will ich aber auch ein paar Trial-Einlagen sehen   
Gruß Manni


----------



## Blake69 (24. Mai 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mich eingetragen,
> dann will ich aber auch ein paar Trial-Einlagen sehen
> Gruß Manni



@Alle

Die Tour am Donnerstag mit Energy ist mir leider zu spät. (ich muß weg..) Wer hat denn Lust+Zeit entweder Mittwochabend um 18.30 Uhr oder Donnerstags in der Frühe so gegen 10.00 - 11.00 Uhr ne Runde zu drehen? Hatte da an Treffpunkt Hilden Bahnhof oder Burscheid gedacht.

Bitte um zahlreiche Resonanz  !

Jörg


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (24. Mai 2005)

Blake69 schrieb:
			
		

> @Alle
> 
> Die Tour am Donnerstag mit Energy ist mir leider zu spät. (ich muß weg..) Wer hat denn Lust+Zeit entweder Mittwochabend um 18.30 Uhr oder Donnerstags in der Frühe so gegen 10.00 - 11.00 Uhr ne Runde zu drehen? Hatte da an Treffpunkt Hilden Bahnhof oder Burscheid gedacht.
> 
> ...


Hallo Jörg,
ich hatte vor, die Runde von Enrgy um eine Warmfahrrunde zu ergänzen  .
Vorschlag 10.30 Uhr Treffpunkt Burscheid-Kaltenherrberg Parkplatz B51
Keine Forstautobahnen und keine Straßen  .
Von dort würden wir ab ca. 13 Uhr eine Tour Rechtung Langenfeld machen, um gegen 14 Uhr mit Enrgy zusammenzutreffen (Weiß jemand, wo genau der Treffpunkt ist, ich kenne mich in Langefeld überhaupt nicht aus?).
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## mikkael (24. Mai 2005)

Das ist mir alles zu wenig! 

Ich starte schon am Mittwoch Abend mit ne Feierabendrunde, verbinde dies mit einer Night-Day-Ride von Jucchu, danach eine anspruchsvolle Solo-Vollmond-Ride in der Gegend und anschliessend die Morgenrunde von Bernd als Muntermacher vor der "TTT-Runde" für unsere Ehrengäste aus dem TT-Land. 

Keine Startzeit, da Pfaffenschleife! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (24. Mai 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist mir alles zu wenig!
> 
> Ich starte schon am Mittwoch Abend mit ne Feierabendrunde, verbinde dies mit einer Night-Day-Ride von Jucchu, danach eine anspruchsvolle Solo-Vollmond-Ride in der Gegend und anschliessend die Morgenrunde von Bernd als Muntermacher vor der "TTT-Runde" für unsere Ehrengäste aus dem TT-Land.
> 
> ...


Super Vorschlag  : ich habe aber fast den Eindruck, er ist nicht ernst gemeint    ?
Mein Angebot ist allerdings ernst gemeint!
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## juchhu (24. Mai 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist mir alles zu wenig!
> 
> Ich starte schon am Mittwoch Abend mit ne Feierabendrunde, verbinde dies mit einer Night-Day-Ride von Jucchu, danach eine anspruchsvolle Solo-Vollmond-Ride in der Gegend und anschliessend die Morgenrunde von Bernd als Muntermacher vor der "TTT-Runde" für unsere Ehrengäste aus dem TT-Land.
> 
> ...


 
Wenn alles gut geht, kannst Du ab Donnerstag 18:00 Uhr mal kurz in Hardt 'einfliegen' und noch 'ne Runde Fahrtechnik düsen.  Ich sag' nur Paletten-Training  

VG Martin

PS: Paletten-Training weit entfernt von Wasser auf dem NFH-Parkplatz.  Aber das stellt für Mikkael und Bernd sicherlich kein Problem dar. Haben ja Trinkflaschen dabei.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (24. Mai 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht es denn am 4.6.2005 bei Euch aus: ...
> insgesamt ca. 100 km ..
> grüße
> Bernd


@all
In dem Zusammenhang (passt wohl ganz gut) weise ich auch noch einmal auf meinen - ebemfalls ernstgemeinten Vorschlag - einer Marathon-Trainingstour (keine WAB´s und Straßen) am 4.6.2005 hin: leider (und überraschenderweise   ) gibt es weder einen Tourenvorschlag noch Interessenten.
@enrgy
Also habe ich mich für Donnerstag 14 Uhr angemeldet: Gibt es auch überall chickenways ?
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Enrgy (24. Mai 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Tourenvorschlag noch Interessenten.
> @enrgy
> Also habe ich mich für Donnerstag 14 Uhr angemeldet: Gibt es auch überall chickenways ?
> Grüße
> Bernd




Anfahrt zum Freidhof gibts in meinem Fotoalbum ein Bild. Allerdings für Autofahrer. Wenn du wirklich aus dem Eifgental zu uns stoßen willst, würde ich den Treffpunkt an der Wipperaue (Wupperbrücke) vorschlagen (Bild auch im Album). Dann brauchste nicht die 5km nach Langenfeld und direkt wieder zurück zu fahren.
Startzeit dort unten wäre dann 14.15Uhr bis 14.30, je nach dem, wie pünktlich wir am Friedhof loskommen.


----------



## marco_w (24. Mai 2005)

Hallo an Alle,

nach langer Abwesenheit würde ich gerne mal wieder bei einer Tour mitfahren. Habe mich deswegen bei der Donnerstagstour angemeldet.
Schaue mal wie groß mein Trainingsrückstand so ist, denn wenn ich Mikkael so höre, scheint er ja schon ganz schön fleißig gewesen zu sein...

Dann also bis Donnerstag

Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (24. Mai 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> In dem Zusammenhang (passt wohl ganz gut) weise ich auch noch einmal auf meinen - ebemfalls ernstgemeinten Vorschlag - einer Marathon-Trainingstour (keine WAB´s und Straßen) am 4.6.2005 hin: leider (und überraschenderweise   )



Am 4. 6. gibt es wieder eine Runde  bei uns. Zwar keine Marathonstrecke.....aber natürlich wieder mit ordentlich Höhenmetern und feinen Trails


----------



## Blake69 (24. Mai 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jörg,
> ich hatte vor, die Runde von Enrgy um eine Warmfahrrunde zu ergänzen  .
> Vorschlag 10.30 Uhr Treffpunkt Burscheid-Kaltenherrberg Parkplatz B51
> Keine Forstautobahnen und keine Straßen  .
> ...



Hallo Bernd!

Ich wäre am Donnerstag um 10.30 Uhr in Burscheid-Kaltenherberg und würde dann mit Dir bis 13.00 Uhr fahren. Nach Langenfeld must Du allerdings alleine weiter... Mal schauen was wir bis dahin schaffen!

Wäre vielleicht ganz gut wenn wir die Tour ausschreiben (LMB), was meinst Du?

@mikkael

Falls es Dir nicht zu anspruchslos ist, kannste gerne mitfahren    Äh, wie war´s denn überhaupt am WE bei den Fritten im Nachbarland? Noch keinen Bericht gelesen und die Badehose sagt ja auch nichts mehr.


----------



## on any sunday (24. Mai 2005)

Blake69 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Bernd!
> 
> Ich wäre am Donnerstag um 10.30 Uhr in Burscheid-Kaltenherberg und würde dann mit Dir bis 13.00 Uhr fahren. Nach Langenfeld must Du allerdings alleine weiter... Mal schauen was wir bis dahin schaffen!
> 
> ...



Nabend Gemeinde,

Ich wäre auch bei dem Warmfahren für die Wuppertrails dabei, damit man locker um die Tornati schieben kann.  

Sie wollen die bittere Wahrheit zu Belgien hören?. Bitte schön!   

Zu unchristlicher Zeit brachen am Sonntag vier Herren namens Mikkael, Gene, Jorge und Mikele gen Belgium auf. Die ersten Schweisstropfen wurden schon im Auto vergossen, da sich die VauWeh Heizung weigerte, ihre Funktion einzustellen.

In Theux war überraschend wenig los, eine reichlich intime Veranstaltung, die aber topp organisiert war und mehr Teilnehmer verdient hätte. 

Herr Badehose und Jorge setzten sich schnell ab und die beiden Fastnamensvetter bildeten eine eigene Pfarrgemeinde.   Leider hatte Mikkael sein altes Dreck dabei, was seinem Namen alle Ehre machte und wieder nichts als Ärger machte. Da ich ihn aber nicht alleine fahren lassen wollte, habe ich auf meinen Podiumsplatz   verzichtet und spielte den Wartmann an allen Steigungen.

Die Strecke war wie immer in Belgien, sehr schöne Mischung aus fiesen Steigungen, tollen Singeltrails entlang oder duch Bäche etc., mit weißen Pfeilen auf den Wegen gut markiert. Unbelgisch waren die erstaunlich trockenen Verhälnisse und das fast perfekte Wetter.

Mikkael bog gefrustet auf die 55er Runde ab, ich machte mich dann alleine auf die restlichen Km der 70er Runde und erreichte ziemlich spät das Ziel, aber gerade noch rechtzeitig um zu verhindern, das Gene an einer Überdosis Crepe gestorben wäre.  

In Theux wurde noch lecker gespiesen und dann Richtung Heimat aufgebrochen. Es gibt deutlich schlimmere Möglichkeiten, seine Sonntage zu verbringen.  

Hier noch ein Blick auf die Strecke und das Höhenprofil, waren ca. 70 km und 1300 HM.





Gut Nächtle

Mikele


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (25. Mai 2005)

Blake69 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Bernd!
> 
> Ich wäre am Donnerstag um 10.30 Uhr in Burscheid-Kaltenherberg und würde dann mit Dir bis 13.00 Uhr fahren. Nach Langenfeld must Du allerdings alleine weiter... Mal schauen was wir bis dahin schaffen!
> 
> ...


O. K.; hab ich gemacht.
@manni
Willst Du nicht auch morgens mitfahren ? Oder brauchst Du erst den Alpen-X als Training, damit Du mit meinen Touren mithältst  ?
@Marco_lev
Fährst Du überhaupt noch MTB? Melde Dich doch mal wieder!
@solymontes
Wäre das nicht auch eine Tour für Dich ?
@handlampe/Uwe
Vielen Dank für den Hinweis. Ich weiß, daß Eure Touren super sind; ich muß aber leider spätnachmittags (ca. 17/18 Uhr) wieder zu Hause sein.
@Enrgy
Ich habe mir den Bild "Wipperaue" anhgesehen. Ist es möglich, daß wir uns am Parkplatz Wipperaue (bei der Haasenmühle) um 14.30 Uhr treffen ? 
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## mikkael (25. Mai 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Leider hatte Mikkael sein altes Dreck dabei, was seinem Namen alle Ehre machte und wieder nichts als Ärger machte.


Tja, das war wohl mein erster Start aber leider die allerletzte Runde mit dem Fuel, trotz all den Reperaturen. 

Es war ein schöner Sonntag (und ein ganz langer für mich), wie Mikele sagt, bei unerwartet schönem Wetter und unüblich trockenen verhältnissen. Es hat mich überrascht, dass Michael sogar einige der belgischen Trails kannte, dass wir so viel Höhenmeter hatten und dass das belgische Honigbrot so gut schmeckte. Ich würd's gerne wieder machen.

VG Mikkael


----------



## MTB-Kao (25. Mai 2005)

also ich habe mich dann auch mal für morgen angemeldet. sorge mache ich mir nicht um die strecke sondern um das angesagte heiße wetter, mal schauen was der kreislauf zu diesem krassen wetterumschwung sagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## solymontes (25. Mai 2005)

@ bernd

bin an diesem Tag schon anderweitig mit dem MTB unterwegs und darf als Guide für eine gemütlichere Tour (Gegend Dhünntalsperre etwa 50+ km) fungieren. Die Truppe besteht zwar nicht aus reinen Anfängern hat aber rein sportlich gesehen -was das Tempo angeht- schon etwas niedrigere Maßstäbe als sonst hier im Forum üblich. 

@ Interessierte

Event Theux 22.05.:

Schöne Veranstaltung, super Strecke, tolles Wetter. Genau nach meinem Geschmack mit ein wenig Rennatmosphäre. Das 'Hauptfeld' dieser als Randonnee + Chrono ausgeschriebenen Veranstaltung war vermutlich schon um 8:00 gestartet als es für uns um 8:50 losging. Vom Racevirus infiziert und angesichts der anfänglichen Probleme ein gemeinsames Tempo zu finden, entschieden Gene und ich im Zweierteam das Feld von hinten aufrollen   . Das gelang uns nicht ganz. Trotzdem schnell unterwegs blieben wir mit einem Schnitt von >18 km/h deutlich über der Karenz von 15 km/h. Gene leistete dabei sicherlich die Hauptarbeit. Mir blieb nichts anders übrig als an seinem Hinterrad das Tempo zu halten.  An diversen Anstiegen leistete ich auch mal Führungsarbeit (was Gene kaum benötigt hätte   ). Ärgerlich: An schnellen Abfahrten auf schwierigen Untergrund konnte ich das hohe Tempo nicht immer halten. Ob es an meiner tollen 'Racegabel'  RS Judy, am falschen Luftdruck oder einfach an der Angst vor einem Sturz  lag wüsste ich gerne. Vielleicht von allem etwas. 
Nach 45 km wollten wir die restlichen 25 km Chrono als Einzelkämpfer bewältigen, wobei mir zunächst nicht klar war, ob ich mir damit wirklich ein Gefallen tun würde (ich hatte schon sehr viel -zu viel- von meinen bescheidenen Kraftreserven auf der Strecke gelassen). An der Abzweigstelle zur 55/70 km Marke fiel mir dann doch wieder ein, dass MTB auch ein Ausdauersport ist und dass man dabei auch schöne Landschaften genießen kann. Das sollte auch am heutigen Tag für mich wieder im Vordergrund stehen. 
Fazit: sehr abwechslungsreiche 70km mit allem was das (bzw. mein) Bikerherz begehrt. Mein Tempo mit 17,2Km/h für knackige 70 km auch nicht soooo schlecht für ein Hobbybiker ohne Talent  ! Anschließend nettes gemeinsames Essen  .

Bis denne mal   

Jorge


----------



## Enrgy (25. Mai 2005)

MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> also ich habe mich dann auch mal für morgen angemeldet. sorge mache ich mir nicht um die strecke sondern um das angesagte heiße wetter, mal schauen was der kreislauf zu diesem krassen wetterumschwung sagt




Schnickschnack, im "Thale der Whupper" sind die Temperaturen locker 3-4 Grad niedriger als in der Kölner Bucht  .
Außerdem verläuft die Route fast ausschließlich im Schatten. Trotzdem sollte man auf genügend Wasserreserven zurückgreifen können und nicht zuwenig auftanken.
Seit der Minigolfplatz in Glüder dicht ist, gibts da auch keine unkomplizierte Nachfüllstelle mehr.
Am Startpunkt am Friedhof besteht auch die Möglichkeit, sich mit köstlichem Leichlinger Trinkwasser zu versorgen.


----------



## juchhu (25. Mai 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Schnickschnack, im "Thale der Whupper" sind die Temperaturen locker 3-4 Grad niedriger als in der Kölner Bucht .
> Außerdem verläuft die Route fast ausschließlich im Schatten. Trotzdem sollte man auf genügend Wasserreserven zurückgreifen können und nicht zuwenig auftanken.
> Seit der Minigolfplatz in Glüder dicht ist, gibts da auch keine unkomplizierte Nachfüllstelle mehr.
> Am Startpunkt am Friedhof besteht auch die Möglichkeit, sich mit köstlichem *Leichlinger* Trinkwasser zu versorgen.


 
Muss das nicht "Leich*en*linger" Friedhofs Quell heißen?  

VG Martin

PS: Schneeschuhe nicht vergessen wg. unerwarteten Wintereinbruch in den "Thalen der Whupper", auch Tiefkühltruhe des Bergischen genannt.


----------



## mikkael (25. Mai 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Muss das nicht "Leichenlinger" Friedhofs Quell heißen?


Martin, 
magst Du nicht eine Runde mit uns "Feierabendzombies" rund um den Friedhof fahren? 

Alles ohne Hund, Umfrage und Hardt, jedoch mit viel Wasser! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## juchhu (25. Mai 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Martin,
> magst Du nicht eine Runde mit uns "Feierabendzombies" rund um den Friedhof fahren?
> 
> Alles ohne Hund, Umfrage und Hardt, jedoch mit viel Wasser!
> ...


 
Nicht das da nachher ein Kettenstrebenmassaker daraus erwächst!  

Danke für die Einladung.  
Leider hat sich für morgen die Verwandtschaft angesagt   , sodass ich mich erst gegen Abend aus dem Haus schleichen kann.  

Ohne Hund und Umfrage, aber mit Herz, äh Hardt   

VG Martin

PS: Vielleicht hat ja mal einer von Euch Feierabendzombies Lust auf ein Kettenstrebenmassaker während des Fahrtechnikkurses? Wir üben auch gerne mit Erfahrenen.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (25. Mai 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend Gemeinde,
> 
> Ich wäre auch bei dem Warmfahren für die Wuppertrails dabei, damit man locker um die Tornati schieben kann.
> 
> ...


Hallo Michael,
wir können nach der ersten Tour gegen 13/13.30 Uhr bei mir zu Hause vorbeifahren, um die Trinkwasservorräte aufzufüllen.
Danach fahren wir gemeinsam zum Parkplatz Wipperaue - ich schätze, daß wir ca. eine Stunde brauchen.
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Enrgy (25. Mai 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Michael,
> wir können nach der ersten Tour gegen 13/13.30 Uhr bei mir zu Hause vorbeifahren, um die Trinkwasservorräte aufzufüllen.
> Danach fahren wir gemeinsam zum Parkplatz Wipperaue - ich schätze, daß wir ca. eine Stunde brauchen.
> Grüße
> Bernd



Länger als 14.30Uhr warte ich aber nicht auf euch an der Wipperaue! Wenn ihr das nicht hinkriegt, müßt ihr entweder mit dem Auto kommen oder eure Frühschicht etwas verkürzen. Nicht falsch verstehen  , aber ich habe kein Lust auf irgendwelche Telefonkonferenzen im Wald bzgl. geändertem Treffpunkt/Zeit etc.


Gruß Volker


----------



## juchhu (25. Mai 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Länger als 14.30Uhr warte ich aber nicht auf euch an der Wipperaue! Wenn ihr das nicht hinkriegt, müßt ihr entweder mit dem Auto kommen oder eure Frühschicht etwas verkürzen. Nicht falsch verstehen  , aber ich habe kein Lust auf irgendwelche Telefonkonferenzen im Wald bzgl. geändertem Treffpunkt/Zeit etc.
> 
> 
> Gruß Volker


 
Sir, Yes, Sir !  

Drill-Inspector Mr. Volker @enrgy, alias Meister Proper alias the Manual-Saw (Vorsicht, Feierabendzombies, der Guide hat immer eine Säge dabei )

VG Martin

PS: Viel Spass, werdet ja geiles Wetter haben.


----------



## Delgado (25. Mai 2005)

Hallo Feierabendbiker,

jemand Lust auf ein MTB-Rennen 

www.hamm-sieg.de

Quasi vor meiner Haustür gelegen.


Wünsche ein schönes langes WE.

Gruß


----------



## Badehose (25. Mai 2005)

Am 19. Juni werde ich mich wieder gen Belgien aufmachen.
Start ist um 9 Uhr in Malmedy und man kann zwischen 55 oder 85 km wählen.
Kenne die Veranstaltung vom letzten Jahr: Supi!
Da der Marathon im Rahmen der East Belgium Bikers Trophy stattfindet, sind die Kosten ein wenig höher. 17 Euro bei Voranmeldung, 20 vor Ort. 
700 Teilnehmer waren es 2004.
Zeitmessung per Chip.

Würd mich freuen, wenn jemand dabei ist. Zum Warmfahren können wir ja wieder den Sharan nutzen 

http://www.ebbt.be/fiche.aspx?fiche=32&sm=sm_07


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni (25. Mai 2005)

Und wie weit ist es bis zum Startort?
Interesse hätte ich schon, wenn mich jemand mitnehmen kann.

Gruß Manni


----------



## JürgenK (25. Mai 2005)

Post für Mika  


Viel Spaß Morgen, hab keinen Freigang  

Bis denn

Jürgen


----------



## mikkael (25. Mai 2005)

JürgenK schrieb:
			
		

> Post für Mika


@JK: Unterwegs..

@Gene
für mich ist der Randonee-Termin grundsätzlich ok. Wir müssen wieder sehr früh starten. Sauna-Fans werden enttäuscht sein, Sharan wird nächste Woche operiert!  Mal gucken wer noch früh aufsteht, ohne Begleitung kann so eine Strecke sehr lang werden! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## solymontes (25. Mai 2005)

@ Gene, Mikkael

w/ Malmedy am 19.6 melde ich vorsorglich schon mal grundsätzliches Interesse an. Die Ardennen -bei sonnigem Wetter- haben mir gefallen. Wäre also dabei wenn bis dahin nichts dazwischen kommt.

Gruß

Jorge

P.S. Ist eigentlich für's Wochenende biketechnisch schon etwas geplant?


----------



## on any sunday (26. Mai 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> @JK: Unterwegs..
> 
> @Gene
> für mich ist der Randonee-Termin grundsätzlich ok. Wir müssen wieder sehr früh starten. Sauna-Fans werden enttäuscht sein, Sharan wird nächste Woche operiert!  Mal gucken wer noch früh aufsteht, ohne Begleitung kann so eine Strecke sehr lang werden!
> ...



Ich bin dabei! Nur sollte man sich vorher einigen, ob jeder für sich auf Zeit fahren will oder man doch lieber gemeinsam fahren will. 

Mir ist meine Zeit wurscht, ich fahr nicht aus sportlichen Gesichtspunkten   , ok, ein wenig zügiger als auf den normal Touren kann es schon sein.

Bei Gene ist das anders, ist ja auch in Ordnung. Aber der Rest dürfte, auf die lange Strecke gesehen, ungefähr das selbe Niveau haben, rein biketechnisch gesehen. 

Ach ja, Sinn meines Schreibens. Ich habe keinen Bock eine Fahrkostenminimierungsgemeinschaft zu bilden, ca. 250 km Auto zu fahren und dann alleine durch die dunklen Wälder von Belgium zu irren. Hatte ich schon, brauche ich nicht mehr! Habe fertig.

Ich meine, ich hätte hier irgendwann schon einen Belgienthread aufgemacht, werde den suchen. Ist ja schon reichlich offtopic.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## on any sunday (26. Mai 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie weit ist es bis zum Startort?
> Interesse hätte ich schon, wenn mich jemand mitnehmen kann.
> 
> Gruß Manni



Ahem, Malmedy ist ein Örtchen in Belgien, ab Köln ca. 120 km. Es soll im Indernet Routenplaner geben, die bei solchen Problemen helfen.   Und so einer führt hilflose Mitfahrer durch die Vogesen.


----------



## Enrgy (26. Mai 2005)

Manni kennt nur noch GPS, und das hört an der Grenze auf...


----------



## juchhu (26. Mai 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Manni kennt nur noch GPS, und das hört an der Grenze auf...


 
Die Grenze/Begrenzung, die Du meinst, ist im Kopf und hat mit GPS nichts gemein.  

VG Martin


----------



## mikkael (26. Mai 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Die Grenze/Begrenzung, die Du meinst, ist im Kopf und hat mit GPS nichts gemein


German Parcel Service?  Ach, die liefern doch Weltweit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (26. Mai 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Ich meine, ich hätte hier irgendwann schon einen Belgienthread aufgemacht, werde den suchen. Ist ja schon reichlich offtopic.


Mikele, hier 

VG Mikkael


----------



## Manni (26. Mai 2005)

Witzig, in meinem Routenplaner ist es übrigens nicht auffindbar gewesen. Und sowas schimpft sich dann Europa-Routenplaner


----------



## mikkael (26. Mai 2005)

Manni, versuche es beim www.map24.com und vergiss bitte nicht als Land "BELGIEN" einzutragen.  
VG Mikkael


----------



## Manni (26. Mai 2005)

Ja die online-Planer funktionieren gut.
Habs auch bei Falk gefunden. Es ist aber ärgerlich das man bei den gekauften Planern trotz Europa-Funktion nichts findet.  B ist doch das Länderkürzel für Belgien oder?
Wie auch immer ich habs gefunden. 

Gruß Manni


----------



## Enrgy (26. Mai 2005)

Servus zusammen, hier nun ein kurzer Zwischenbericht zur Lage der Nation.

Vorderradfelge wie gesehen totaler Kollaps. Schlüsselbein tut zwar recht weh, vor allem beim An- und Ausziehen von Tshirts, ist aber laut Röntgenaufnahmen im Krankenhaus nicht gebrochen. Ich habe wohl "nur" eine starke Prellung. Schei$$egal, tut trotzdem recht weh, wenn Bewegung in die Sache kommt.

Solch eine kurze Tour bin ich noch nie gefahren   . Wenn ich dran denke, daß ihr gerade Kottentrail oder Burgtrail runterfahrt, krieg ich die Krise  

Naja, hätte schlimmer kommen können, bei Gegenverkehr zB.  

Weil meine Schürfwunden ja nicht so richtig nach Verletzung aussahen, hat mich die Hilfsschwester in unserer Dorfklinik noch etwas mit Farbe "aufgepeppt"  
Die Farbe paßt wenigstens zu meinen Bikes  
Mal sehen, wie ich den Dreck wieder runterbekomme!

Die Bilder vom Start hab ich mal hier abgelegt:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/7295


Hoffe, ihr hattet viel Spaß und es waren nicht zuviel Leute auf den Trails.

Gruß Volker


----------



## mikkael (26. Mai 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Vorderradfelge wie gesehen totaler Kollaps. Schlüsselbein tut zwar recht weh, vor allem beim An- und Ausziehen von Tshirts, ist aber laut Röntgenaufnahmen im Krankenhaus nicht gebrochen. Ich habe wohl "nur" eine starke Prellung. Schei$$egal, tut trotzdem recht weh, wenn Bewegung in die Sache kommt.


Oh, Mann, ich kann dir wirklich nicht sagen wir depremiert ich bin. Ich hoffe es heilt schnell. 

*So was blödes, shit happens. Nochmals 1000 x Sorry!* 

Zur Zeit ist irgendwie der Wurm bei mir drin, egal worum es geht. Bei der nächsten Runde via BMX mit den Special-TT-Guests bin ich auf jeden Fall *nicht* dabei.

VG Mikkael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (26. Mai 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Servus zusammen, hier nun ein kurzer Zwischenbericht zur Lage der Nation.
> 
> Vorderradfelge wie gesehen totaler Kollaps. Schlüsselbein tut zwar recht weh, vor allem beim An- und Ausziehen von Tshirts, ist aber laut Röntgenaufnahmen im Krankenhaus nicht gebrochen. Ich habe wohl "nur" eine starke Prellung. Schei$$egal, tut trotzdem recht weh, wenn Bewegung in die Sache kommt.




Hi Volker

Na immerhin ist ja nichts gebrochen. Aber, wie du schon geschrieben hast.....ist ecklig, wenn jede Bewegung schmerzt.

Wir bzw. dein Hilfsguide Zippi haben auch extra eine Schweigeminute vor dem Burgtrail für dich eingelegt. Echt Kacke, das du nicht dabei warst.
Trozdem nochmal Kompliment an deine Routenführung und natürlich auch an Dirk für die perfekte Umsetzung.
Waren absolut traumhafte Trails....alles staubtrocken....und ich finde, es war auch nicht wirklich viel los auf den Pfaden.

Super Truppe- es gab viel zu lachen- feine Rast im Landgasthaus Schlagmichtot. 
Bis darauf das der Chefguide und sein Chef gefehlt haben, alles perfekt.

Ich wünsch dir gute Besserung, das du zumindest zur Hochzeit wieder fit bist


----------



## Enrgy (26. Mai 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wünsch dir gute Besserung, das du zumindest zur Hochzeit wieder fit bist



Da kannste einen drauf lassen - dafür sorgt schon meine Frau!!  

Tja, nun habt ihr sie also mal gesehen, unsere Highlights. An engen Kehren dürfte es ja heute nicht gemangelt haben...  
Den ein oder anderen Trail gibts zwar noch auf "meiner" Landkarte, aber die wären nicht so ohne weiteres in die Route einzubinden und sind auch nicht ganz so schön.

Danke nochmal an zippi, der die Tour gerettet hat!


----------



## juchhu (26. Mai 2005)

Tach zusammen,

Mann-o-Meter, was lese ich dar???    

Diese S c h e i s s vorderradfelgenkollapse, die können einem echt die Tage versauen.

Mitgefühl vom angehenden Trialer und beste Genesungswünsche.

By the wy: Wie ist das denn jetzt passiert?  

Das Mitnehmen eines ortskundigen CoGuide ist schon eine sinnvoll Sache.  Ich glaube, ich sollte bei größeren Touren ernsthaft darüber nachdenken, diesem Beispiel zu folgen. 

Also, beide Daumen festgedrückt und dann gehts schon bald wieder aufs Bike.   Und da sieht man es wieder: Auch Könner fahren immer mit Helm.  

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-Kao (26. Mai 2005)

danke nochmal an die diversen tourguides, dem volker gute besserung und mikkael... sowas passiert schonmal wenn man in einer großen gruppe unterwegs ist. war mal wieder 'ne nette truppe trotz, oder gerade wegen   den los tombourgos   und natürlich eine tolle tour. 

auch ich musste mich ja leider nach 20km auf der burg verabschieden und bin dann an der wupper entlang meiner kleinfamilie entgegen gehechelt. details sind jetzt nicht so wichtig, aber der kleenen geht's gut. naja, so hatte ich wenigstens noch zeit den balkon fertig zu machen   

bis zur nächsten tour
lars


----------



## on any sunday (26. Mai 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Servus zusammen, hier nun ein kurzer Zwischenbericht zur Lage der Nation.
> 
> Vorderradfelge wie gesehen totaler Kollaps. Schlüsselbein tut zwar recht weh, vor allem beim An- und Ausziehen von Tshirts, ist aber laut Röntgenaufnahmen im Krankenhaus nicht gebrochen. Ich habe wohl "nur" eine starke Prellung. Schei$$egal, tut trotzdem recht weh, wenn Bewegung in die Sache kommt.
> 
> ...



Nippelalarm  

Gute Besserung!

Mikele


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (27. Mai 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Tja, nun habt ihr sie also mal gesehen, unsere Highlights. An engen Kehren dürfte es ja heute nicht gemangelt haben...
> Den ein oder anderen Trail gibts zwar noch auf "meiner" Landkarte, aber die wären nicht so ohne weiteres in die Route einzubinden und sind auch nicht ganz so schön.
> ...


Hallo Volker,
auch von mir (immer noch unbekannterweise-zumindest persönlich-) gute Besserung.
Die Tour hat viel Spaß gemacht: vielen Dank an zippi.
Da ich immer gerne lerne, würde ich mich freuen, wenn ich bei einer anderen Gelegenheit mit Dir oder/und zippi eine ähnliche Trail-Tour mitmachen könnte.
Grüße
bernd


----------



## Fietser (27. Mai 2005)

@ Volker, auch von mir nochmal gute Besserung. Schön zu hören, dass die Knochen noch heile sind, so kommst Du wenigstens schneller wieder auf die Beine. Für heute hast Du dich aber doch krankschreiben lassen, damit Dein Chef sich ärgert, oder?   
Aber sag mal...diese Farbe....ähm...ist das nicht die Stempelfarbe, die bei der Fleischbeschau im Schlachthaus verwendet wird?  Ich würde dieser 'Dorfklinik' vorläufig mal fernbleiben.  

@ All und CoGuides. Schöne Tour soweit ich mitgefahren bin (Danke an Hardy für Lotsendienste zurück zum Startpunkt!). Irgendwer sagte noch am Startpunkt, bei einer Tour mit den Tomburgern hätte ich besser auf das Warmfahren verzichtet. So kamen zu den Trails und der Rückfahrt über die Straße noch jeweils 12 km An- und Abfahrt dazu. Meine Familie hat sich auch gefreut, mich vor 18:00 zu sehen und wir konnten dann mit ordentlich Proteinen (vom Grill) und Vitaminen und Spurenelementen (im Weißbier) meine geschundenen Muskeln pflegen. Vor der nächsten Tour mit Euch werde ich dann doch etwas trainieren!

@ Badehose. Klasse Stunt!


----------



## Enrgy (27. Mai 2005)

Fietser schrieb:
			
		

> @ Volker, auch von mir nochmal gute Besserung. Schön zu hören, dass die Knochen noch heile sind, so kommst Du wenigstens schneller wieder auf die Beine.



Lage der Nation:

war eben beim Doc (heute haben die Ärzte entweder zu oder sind überfüllt   )
Nochmal geröntgt => uups, doch kleiner Riß im vorderen Schlüsselbein. Aber nicht genug, um da dran rumzufummeln meint der Arzt, zum Glück! Bin erstmal bis Dienstag ausm Verkehr gezogen, dann sehen wir weiter.

Jaja, die Stempelfarbe ist schon klasse. Die Hilfsschwester hat sich gestern das Zeug auf eine Hand voll Verbandstoff geschüttet, und es lief ihr durch die Finger auf den Boden. DAS sah erst klasse aus! Alles schön blau verschmiert in den Poren des hellen Steinbodens. Der Doc dort war auch etwas angepißt von ihrer Aktion!
Eben beim Arzt meinte die Arzthelferin auch, es wäre ein Hämatom. Da eröffnen sich ja ganz neue Möglichkeiten.   

Nun denn, ich hoffe es geht in den nächsten Wochen wieder weg. Dann muß ich mich erstmal um das verletzte Jek kümmern. Es war schon so voller Vorfreude, nach 4 ausgelassenen Touren endlich wieder raus zu dürfen...und dann hat es direkt einen heimtückischen Anschlag zu verkraften. Wenigstens ist "nur" der Vorderhuf gebrochen. Pferde würde man jetzt wohl erschießen...

Gruß Volker


----------



## juchhu (27. Mai 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Lage der Nation:
> 
> war eben beim Doc (heute haben die Ärzte entweder zu oder sind überfüllt  )
> Nochmal geröntgt => uups, doch kleiner Riß im vorderen Schlüsselbein. Aber nicht genug, um da dran rumzufummeln meint der Arzt, zum Glück! Bin erstmal bis Dienstag ausm Verkehr gezogen, dann sehen wir weiter.
> ...


 
Hast DU etwa eine allgemeine 24h : 7t Haftungsausschlußerklärung gegenüber Deinem Arbeitgeber/Freund unterschrieben? Nein, sehr gut  Wenn Ja, dann müssen wir die Formulierung/ ggf. Sittenwidrigkeit überprüfen.  

In USA winkten Millionen und der Verlust eines Arbeitgebers und Freundes.  

Aber machen wir es für Geld??? Nein, Blut und Ehre.  

VG Martin


----------



## Enrgy (27. Mai 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Aber machen wir es für Geld??? Nein, Blut und Ehre.
> 
> VG Martin




...alles für Team Tomburg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fietser (27. Mai 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> war eben beim Doc (heute haben die Ärzte entweder zu oder sind überfüllt   )
> Nochmal geröntgt => uups, doch kleiner Riß im vorderen Schlüsselbein. Aber nicht genug, um da dran rumzufummeln meint der Arzt, zum Glück! Bin erstmal bis Dienstag ausm Verkehr gezogen, dann sehen wir weiter.



Das hört sich ja dann leider nicht so gut an.  Der Riss ist wahrscheinlich relativ schnell abgeheilt, aber das Dümmste was jetzt passieren könnte, ist noch ein Sturz auf die gleiche Stelle. Ich hab' da so ein dummes Gefühl, dass Dein Arzt Dir vom Biken erstmal abraten wird. Aber glaube mir, nach einiger Zeit ohne Bike machen sogar Waldautobahnen und leichte trails Spass. Melde mich schon mal freiwillig als Begleiter, bei 'Glüder vorwärts' spukte mir doch immer wieder meine Schulter im Kopf rum.

Kopf hoch und weiter gut Beserung!


----------



## Manni (27. Mai 2005)

Auch von mir nochmals gute Besserung.
Und Zippi hat seine Sache auch sehr gut gemacht    Immer schön die Tomburger zuerst über die Klippe geschickt   
Der Kottentrail ist jedenfalls genial, Serpentinen-Flow pur. 
Gut dass ich mir den für eine so geniale Tour wie gestern aufgehoben hatte.

Gruß Manni


----------



## juchhu (27. Mai 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> ...alles für Team Tomburg!


 
Gut, dass Du keine Knochenbrüche hast, sonst hätte Dir







Mr. Erklärbär, Juchhu Erklärbär oder auch liebvoll der Knochenschrauber-Hiltinator genannt, geholfen. 

Nach meiner Hilfe hättest Du Dir gewünscht, Verona Feldbusch wäre Dir zur Hilfe geeilt.  
Da werden Sie sowas von geholfen.  

VG Martin


----------



## Enrgy (27. Mai 2005)

Danke für die Genesungswünsche Junx!!

also ob Verona oder Hiltinator, da kommt man schon ins Grübeln...  

...verarzten oder verarztet werden, das wäre dann die Frage  

Hab übrigens gerade ein paar Pics meines zum Patent angemeldeten "Schräghang-Laufrades" ins Album gestellt. Muß direkt mal mit CD kontakt aufnehmen. Vielleicht wird ja ne Serie draus.
Ansonsten hat die Kiste aber keinen Kratzer abgekriegt. Der Teer war ja auch viel zu weich dort. Vor einigen Jahren schwitzte dort im Sommer das Bitumen derart aus der Fahrbahn, daß man regelrecht kleben blieb.


----------



## juchhu (27. Mai 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Genesungswünsche Junx!!
> 
> also ob Verona oder Hiltinator, da kommt man schon ins Grübeln...
> 
> ...


 
Hallo??? Wie ins Grübeln kommen? 

Noch nie die Hiltinator-Hände heilend am Hals gespürt?  

Nach der Heilmassage kommst Du ins Grübel , ob DU jemals woanders Schmerzen hattest als an den Stellen, an der Hiltinator liebevoll geschraubt hat.  

Damit Volker wieder kraftvoll zubeissen kann.  
"Mutti, Mutti, er hat überhaupt nicht gebohrt!"  

VG Martin

PS: Hab' gerade Deine VR-Felge mir angeschaut. Ich sag' Dir: Mavic 223 sind S c h e i s s e. Kleine Querbelastung und schon geben die nach(hilfe). War bei meinem Vorderradzusammenbruch auch so.


----------



## zippi (27. Mai 2005)

@Enrgy
Hallo Alter! Hier noch mal meine Genesungswünsche an Dich! Komm wieder schnell auf die Beine, oder Arme?!!! So ein Unglück!!! Wir haben die Runde Dir zu Ehren exakt eingehalten, obwohl Hardy, den ich aufgrund meiner gestrigen (anfänglichen) Führungsschwäche zum Guide ernannt habe, da doch einige ominöse Abweichungen vornehmen wollte. Habe micch aber nicht täuschen lassen und wir sind alle kniffligen Stellen gefahren/-schoben/-tragen  . Jeder, wie er wollte. Ziel war es jedenfalls, den "Audis aus After" mal was nettes zu zeigen, so wie Du es gemacht hättest. Der Bruderschaft hat es jedenfalls, so glaube ich, Spaß gemacht. Gene wollte Dir im Herzbachtal etwas nacheifern und ist an dem ersten quer liegenden Baum, beim Versuch denselbigen zu überfahren, mit dem Kettenblatt hängen geblieben und den Bach runtergegangen. Gott sei Dank nur Schürfwunden! Sonst war alles bestens. Mein Lob an alle, die die Abfahrten gewagt und auch gemeistert haben  An alle, die's nicht gewagt haben: macht nix, muß man nicht fahren können, nur wenn's Spaß macht, ansonsten üben mit Juchhu  . Es hat sich in der Könnensstufe einiges getan. Der Kottentrail hat seine Zähne verloren (nur für mich noch! nicht  ) Ansonsten gibt es auch Biker, die ihre größte Freude daran finden, 100 km am Stück bergauf zu fahren  . Jedem das Seine. Aber da zeigt sich ja auch Besserung. Na sicher darfst Du auch mal wieder mitfahren, Bernd, immer schön bergab   Volker, der ist gar nicht so übel, hält nur nix von understatement, zumindest in seiner Disziplin  . Ach ja, und hauen tut er auch  
Wir sind denn am Ende noch in einen Biergarten (gegenüber vom Flocke, hab vergessen, wie's heißt) eingekehrt (Uwe, Danke für's Bierchen noch!).

Ich danke allen Tourteilnehmern. Es war 'ne Supertruppe! Gerne wieder!

Fotos kommen bald!

@Mikkael

".....Zur Zeit ist irgendwie der Wurm bei mir drin, egal worum es geht. Bei der nächsten Runde via BMX mit den Special-TT-Guests bin ich auf jeden Fall nicht dabei......."

Sowas hätte jedem passieren können. Leider ist es Dir und Volker passiert. Aber es hätte schlimmer kommen können. Jedenfalls mußt Du dir keine Pauschalabsagen aus irgendeinem Aberglauben heraus aufbürden. Nimm's wie ein Rennfahrer. Da hilft nur eins: Lern draus und ab in's nächste Rennen. Aber vorher nochmal nach Witten. Irgendwas mußt Du da verpaßt haben.

Greez
Dirk


----------



## on any sunday (28. Mai 2005)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sind denn am Ende noch in einen Biergarten (gegenüber vom Flocke, hab vergessen, wie's heißt) eingekehrt (Uwe, Danke für's Bierchen noch!).
> 
> 
> Greez
> Dirk



Dös war der Biergarten vom Landhaus Wupperhof.

War heute, besser gesagt gestern, leider zu als ich mit dem Mopped vorbeigefahren bin, Kottentrail aufwärts.  

Nochmal Dank dem Aushilfsführer Zirk, äh Dippi.   

Grüsse

Mikele


----------



## juchhu (28. Mai 2005)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> An alle, die's nicht gewagt haben: macht nix, muß man nicht fahren können, nur wenn's Spaß macht, ansonsten üben mit Juchhu  .


 
Wenn schon nicht als Haus- und Hoffotograf für Juchhus Fahrtechnikkurs dann wenigsten als knallharter Drücker, äh, Werbefuzzi.  



			
				zippi schrieb:
			
		

> @Mikkael
> 
> ".....Zur Zeit ist irgendwie der Wurm bei mir drin, egal worum es geht. Bei der nächsten Runde via BMX mit den Special-TT-Guests bin ich auf jeden Fall nicht dabei......."
> 
> ...


 
Aus der Fahrtechnikkurs-Ecke kommt nur ein Tipp an alle:

Hände an den Lenker/Bremsen und keine Fummeleien mit elektronischen Spielzeugen (Handies, Digicams, etc.) während der Fahrt, die nicht am Lenker befestigt sind.   

Dann klappts auch mit dem Nachbar(fahrer) !  

VG Martin


----------



## zippi (28. Mai 2005)

Hier nu die Fotos:






Der grinst ja noch!!!
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/7302


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (28. Mai 2005)

Tach zusammen,

habe mir gerade die Fotos angeschaut.

Sagt mal, was habt Ihr denn hier gemacht:  






Kanuten sind irgendwie anders aus.  

Und wolltet Ihr nicht 'ne Tour machen?
Wenn Ihr im Bergischen gemütlich wandern wollt, warum nehmt Ihr dann die Bikes mit?
Und wenn schon lockeres Radwandern, dann doch wenigstens mit Gepäcktaschen und Lenkerkörbchen.  






VG Martin

PS: Ich hoffe, mein Erkennungssinn trügt mich oder schiebt da etwa ein ehemaliger Juchhu Fahrtechnikkurs-Teilnehmer?!  
Bestimmt wollte der es dem Fotografen mit der Wahl der richtigen Belichtungszeit einfacher machen.


----------



## Dr.Sputnik (28. Mai 2005)

Man, da hab ich ja was verpasst, klang bis auf dem Sturz ja richtig gut... 

@VOLKER
stürzt auf Deinen Touren eigentlich immer einer   
aber hier sieht man mal den Vorteil einer Lefty - fährt doch bestimmt immernoch Dein Radl, oder?

Also beim nächsten Mal bin ich auch wieder dabei....

Gruss auf Essen
Dr.Sputnik


----------



## mikkael (28. Mai 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Hast DU etwa eine allgemeine 24h : 7t Haftungsausschlußerklärung gegenüber Deinem Arbeitgeber/Freund unterschrieben? Nein, sehr gut. Wenn Ja, dann müssen wir die Formulierung/ ggf. Sittenwidrigkeit überprüfen.
> 
> In USA winkten Millionen und der Verlust eines Arbeitgebers und Freundes.





			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Hände an den Lenker/Bremsen und keine Fummeleien mit elektronischen Spielzeugen (Handies, Digicams, etc.) während der Fahrt, die nicht am Lenker befestigt sind. Dann klappts auch mit dem Nachbar(fahrer)


----------



## zippi (28. Mai 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> habe mir gerade die Fotos angeschaut.
> 
> ...



Hm, nein, ich glaube nicht, dass da einer Deiner ehemaligen bei war. Zumindest nicht, als ich da war.

Wie geschrieben, in der Auffahrt im Herzbachtal lag ein Baum quer und den wollte Gene überrollen, ist aber mit dem Kettenblatt hängen geblieben. Dann riß es ihn in die Tiefe der Wupperschluchten  .

Auf dem Bild bei den Bergabschiebern sind recht unscharf zu erkennen: Der Bernd, der Mikele (hat sich sowieso schon geärgert, das er wegen sowas so viel Forstautobahn fahren muß) und Blake69.
Der Fotograf war wirklich etwas in der Klemme.
Die davor gefahren sind, waren zu schnell für einen Schnappschuß. Und *da* waren wirklich auch welche von Deinem Fahrtechnikkurs dabei!  .


----------



## zippi (28. Mai 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Dös war der Biergarten vom Landhaus Wupperhof.
> 
> War heute, besser gesagt gestern, leider zu als ich mit dem Mopped vorbeigefahren bin, Kottentrail aufwärts.
> 
> ...



Bei mir war er heute geöffnet  . Tintenfischtuben mit mediterranem Gemüse, lecker! Kann ich nur empfehlen. Für die Dame gibt's Salat mit gebratenen Champignons. Also, mit Frau oder Freundin morgen Abend dahin!! Meiner hat's jedenfalls gefallen.

Aber ich habe eine bessere Idee: Vergeßt die Weiber, wie wär's morgen Abend mit einer weiteren *Tour*? Ab Montag soll's regnen. Vielleicht bietet sich ja noch jemand zum Guiden an, muß ja nicht wieder im Wuppertal sein. Und wenn's nicht anders geht, biete ich mich halt wieder an. Startzeit ist bei diesen Temperaturen idealerweise ca. 20.00. Würde Dir gerne mal was live zeigen Juchhu, kommste mit, oder bietest Du was an? Muß dich doch mal aus der Rolle des Beobachters rausholen.

Greez
Dippi


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (30. Mai 2005)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> ... Ansonsten gibt es auch Biker, die ihre größte Freude daran finden, 100 km am Stück bergauf zu fahren  . Jedem das Seine. Aber da zeigt sich ja auch Besserung. Na sicher darfst Du auch mal wieder mitfahren, Bernd, immer schön bergab   Volker, der ist gar nicht so übel, hält nur nix von understatement, zumindest in seiner Disziplin  . ...
> Dirk


Hallo Volker,
ich suche gerne noch das Stück im Bergischen (vielleicht auch woanders auf der Erde), wo es 100 km am Stück bergauf geht - ich fahre es dann gerne mit Dir gemeinsam ab.

Allerdings hätte ich nicht gedacht, daß ihr DH-er doch ganz gut auch bergauf fahren könnt. Ich hatte so mit meiner kleinen Tour morgens, An- und Abfahrt mit dem Rad und Eurer kleinen Tour dann insgesamt 85 km und 1.850 HM am Donnerstag abend in den Beinen - das hat selbst mir zumindest für zwei Folgetage gereicht ! 

Beim nächsten Mal komme ich dann ausgeruht hin und werde insbesondere versuchen, mehr bzw. alle Bergabpassagen fahrend zu meistern (dann brauchen wir auch keine Lenkertäschchen und Picknickkörbe mehr mitzunehmen). Ich gehe davon aus, daß mir das mit zunehemnder Übung (d.h. durch häufige Touren mit Euch) besser gelingt. 
Zumindest den Kottentrail finde ich auch alleine und kann ihn (gemeinsam mit Manni?) ein wenig zur Übung abfahren.

Ich fand auch , daß es eine Supertruppe war  . 
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zippi (30. Mai 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> .......Allerdings hätte ich nicht gedacht, daß ihr DH-er doch ganz gut auch bergauf fahren könnt......



Danke für die Blumen. Aus dem Munde einer solchen Uphill-Granate wie Dir zählt das ganz besonders  .




			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> .......Ich hatte so mit meiner kleinen Tour morgens, An- und Abfahrt mit dem Rad und Eurer kleinen Tour dann insgesamt 85 km und 1.850 HM am Donnerstag abend in den Beinen....



Du sollst das Strunzen lassen!  



			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> ...Zumindest den Kottentrail finde ich auch alleine und kann ihn (gemeinsam mit Manni?) ein wenig zur Übung abfahren.



Ist das ein Hilferuf  ? Manni scheint Deine Vertrauensperson zu sein. Also nimm ihn ran, Manni.


----------



## Manni (31. Mai 2005)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Blumen. Aus dem Munde einer solchen Uphill-Granate wie Dir zählt das ganz besonders  .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da zieh ich aber den Kopf aus der Schlinge. Komme ja selber gerade so um die Kurve, nicht besonders elegant das Gewackel. Am Besten lassen wir Juchhu einfliegen, oder gibt es im Königsforst auch Serpentinen   
Ne im Ernst, da gibts nicht viel zu erklären. Man muß nur langsam genug sein und die Balance halten. Immer schön weit außen anfahren. Am Besten mal im Stand üben. Kann nur nahelegen mal Juchhu in seiner Grube zu besuchen   Üben, üben, üben. Der Kottentrail ist da sicher nicht der Ort, um das zum Einstieg zu trainieren. 
Gruß Manni


----------



## juchhu (31. Mai 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Am Besten lassen wir Juchhu einfliegen, oder gibt es im Königsforst auch Serpentinen


 
Eure Art von Einfliegen kenne ich.  

Wenn ich stürzen will, mache ich das schon selber.  



			
				Manni schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Kann nur nahelegen mal Juchhu in seiner Grube zu besuchen
> 
> ...
> ...


 
Der Gollum der Grube (Hardt).  

"Mein Schatz!"  

VG Martin

PS: Sind noch Plätze in der Lerngemeinschaft zu vergeben.


----------



## Delgado (1. Juni 2005)

@all

Jetzt steht der Termin schon 'ne halbe Stunde und immer noch keine Anmeldungen?

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=811


----------



## juchhu (1. Juni 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> 
> Jetzt steht der Termin schon 'ne halbe Stunde und immer noch keine Anmeldungen?
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=811


 
 

Könnte da man für mich vielleicht erstmal eine virtuelle 10-Tages-Etappen-mit-dem-Finger-auf-der-Karte-Tour daraus machen?  

VG Martin

PS: Über Mittag bekomme ich einen Renner zum Probefahren. Ich bin mal gespannt, ob diese Art der Vorbewegung überhaupt etwas für mich ist?


----------



## zippi (1. Juni 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> 
> Jetzt steht der Termin schon 'ne halbe Stunde und immer noch keine Anmeldungen?
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=811



Scheisze, isch 'abe ja gakein 'enn'ad.


----------



## Marco_Lev (1. Juni 2005)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Scheisze, isch 'abe ja gakein 'enn'ad.



daran soll es doch nicht liegen, habe noch ein sehr schönes fahrbereites rennrad im keller stehen. also nur zu, melde dich an, rad stelle ich dir für diese tour sehr gerne zur verfügung   

gruß marco


----------



## zippi (2. Juni 2005)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> daran soll es doch nicht liegen, habe noch ein sehr schönes fahrbereites rennrad im keller stehen. also nur zu, melde dich an, rad stelle ich dir für diese tour sehr gerne zur verfügung
> 
> gruß marco



Fängst Du jetzt auch noch an? Fahr doch selber  !


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (2. Juni 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Da zieh ich aber den Kopf aus der Schlinge. Komme ja selber gerade so um die Kurve, nicht besonders elegant das Gewackel. Am Besten lassen wir Juchhu einfliegen, oder gibt es im Königsforst auch Serpentinen
> Ne im Ernst, da gibts nicht viel zu erklären. Man muß nur langsam genug sein und die Balance halten. Immer schön weit außen anfahren. Am Besten mal im Stand üben. Kann nur nahelegen mal Juchhu in seiner Grube zu besuchen   Üben, üben, üben. Der Kottentrail ist da sicher nicht der Ort, um das zum Einstieg zu trainieren.
> Gruß Manni


Hallo Manni/Handlampe!
Bin gestern zum ersten Mal den Kottentrail nach unserer gemeinsamen Tour alleine gefahren.
Als erstes vielen Dank an Uwe für den  Tip mit der Serpentinenfahrt: hat super geklappt, sogar ohne Gewackel  . Bis  auf die erste Serpentine (dort bin ich abgestiegen) sowie natürlich die querliegende Baumkrone war der Trail jetzt für mich komplett fahrbar.
Aber dass Manni jetzt kneift, finde ich schon schade. Wer hat denn was von Serpentinen-Flow am Kottentrail geschrieben ? Also nicht so zickig (sonst musst Du zum Fahrtechnikkurs von Martin  ): bei unseren nächsten langweiligen Touren im Bergischen (ich hoffe auch mal wieder mit Marco   ) baue ich den Kottentrail jedes Mal mit ein. Ich gehe davon aus, dass wir ca. nach zehn Malen den Trail komplett fahren können  dann warten wir wieder auf eine Tour  mit Volker und/oder Dirk und können überlegen, ob wir die Steilabfahrt mit ausprobieren (vielleicht?  ).
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## juchhu (2. Juni 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Ich gehe davon aus, dass wir ca. nach zehn Malen den Trail komplett fahren können  dann warten wir wieder auf eine Tour mit Volker und/oder Dirk und können überlegen, ob wir die Steilabfahrt mit ausprobieren (vielleicht?  ).
> Grüße
> Bernd


 
Üben bringt Sicherheit und Sicherheit schafft Können. Allerdings sollten zwischen den Wiederholungen möglichst wenig Zeit vergehen, idealerweise täglich.  

Ein Teilnehmer des letztjährigen Fahrtechnikkurses erzählt mir, dass bei seiner militärischen Ausbildung er an Übungen der US-Marines teilgenommen hat. Dort wird von einen sogenannten Muskelgedächnis gesprochen, d.h. komplexe Bewegungsabläufe werden so häufig und regelmäßig trainiert, dass eine Aktion/Reaktion nicht bewußt/kognitiv sondern quasi reflexartig/instinktiv abläuft. Allerdings stellt sich dieses Muskelgedächnis aus der Erfahrung heraus erst ab ca. 2.500 Wiederholungen ein.  

Das erklärt auch, warum es als Erwachsener mit relativ geringen Zeiteinsatz so schwierig ist, neue körperlichen Bewegungsabläufe zu erlernen.

Aber 10 Mal Kottentrail ist ja schon ein Anfang. Und die An- und Abfahrt macht ja auch Spass.

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zippi (2. Juni 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Üben bringt Sicherheit und Sicherheit schafft Können.
> ...............
> Allerdings stellt sich dieses Muskelgedächnis aus der Erfahrung heraus erst ab ca. 2.500 Wiederholungen ein.
> 
> ...



2500xKottentrail! Wieviel Höhenmeter hat der nochmal? Und wieviele wären das zusammen?


----------



## juchhu (2. Juni 2005)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> 2500xKottentrail! Wieviel Höhenmeter hat der nochmal? Und wieviele wären das zusammen?


 
Die wahren Trainingsmonster nehmen sich natürlich den Down- und den Uphill vor.  
Das übt nicht nur das Muskelgedächnis sondern auch den Muskelaufbau.  

VG Martin


----------



## Enrgy (2. Juni 2005)

Au Mann, ich sehs schon kommen - bald sieht der untere Teil vom Trail genauso zerschossen aus wie der obere   

Leute denkt dran, versucht das OHNE Hinterradblockieren hinzukriegen! HR-Bremsspuren zeugen von mangelder Fahrtechnik.

@zippi

von ganz oben ca 120Hm

Ich bin den laut meinen Aufzeichnungen seit April 1998 41 Mal gefahren, du warst in dem Zeitraum ganze 3 Mal dabei. Außerdem fehlen da die Jahre ab 1993...


----------



## juchhu (2. Juni 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Au Mann, ich sehs schon kommen - bald sieht der untere Teil vom Trail genauso zerschossen aus wie der obere
> 
> Leute denkt dran, versucht das OHNE Hinterradblockieren hinzukriegen! HR-Bremsspuren zeugen von mangelder Fahrtechnik.


 
Genau  , Blockieren nur bei Notfallbremsung.  

Schlaumeier werden jetzt schreiben, die Bremsspuren kommen von den Nose Stoppies wg. Hinterradumsetzen.  

VG Martin

PS: Nicht vergessen, beim Downhill soll die Vorderradbremse ca. 70% der Bremskräfte ausüben.


----------



## Manni (2. Juni 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Au Mann, ich sehs schon kommen - bald sieht der untere Teil vom Trail genauso zerschossen aus wie der obere
> 
> Leute denkt dran, versucht das OHNE Hinterradblockieren hinzukriegen! HR-Bremsspuren zeugen von mangelder Fahrtechnik.



So siehts aus   aber weil der Pfad ja wirklich nicht so steil ist kann man ja hoffen, dass sich der Verschleiß in Grenzen hält. 
Der Trail ist aber auch nur dann empfehlenswert, wenn man das Serpentinenfahren beherscht.
Für mich bleibt das ein Sahnehäubchen und wird sicher nicht in jede Tour eingebaut. Nur auf Wunsch oder wenn man sieht das die Leute ihr Rad beherschen.
Aber so ist es nunmal, anmelden tun sich alle egal ob man über eine sehr gute Fahrtechnik verfügt oder nicht. 

Gruß Manni


----------



## juchhu (2. Juni 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> So siehts aus  aber weil der Pfad ja wirklich nicht so steil ist kann man ja hoffen, dass sich der Verschleiß in Grenzen hält.
> Der Trail ist aber auch nur dann empfehlenswert, wenn man das Serpentinenfahren beherscht.
> Für mich bleibt das ein Sahnehäubchen und wird sicher nicht in jede Tour eingebaut. Nur auf Wunsch oder wenn man sieht das die Leute ihr Rad beherschen.
> Aber so ist es nunmal, anmelden tun sich alle egal ob man über eine sehr gute Fahrtechnik verfügt oder nicht.
> ...


 
Klar, alte Flieger-Regel: Runter kommen sie alle. Fragt sich eben nur wie?!

VG Martin

PS: Vielleicht doch erstmal häufiger 'Trockenübungen' und dann an die Spots.


----------



## zippi (2. Juni 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Au Mann, ich sehs schon kommen - bald sieht der untere Teil vom Trail genauso zerschossen aus wie der obere
> 
> Leute denkt dran, versucht das OHNE Hinterradblockieren hinzukriegen! HR-Bremsspuren zeugen von mangelder Fahrtechnik.
> 
> ...



Wie geht's? Bist Du bei Deinem Sch(l)ächter oder zu Hause?


----------



## Clara Bremse (3. Juni 2005)

Hallo BergischLandBiker*, 

gibts bei Euch auch ne Art Einsteigergruppe für willige aber noch nicht soo fitte knapp 40er? ( Also, in meinem Bikerkreis bin ich schon gut!)

Weil, ich hätte große Lust, wenn mein Bike mitte Juni wieder komplett ist neue Touren hier kennen zu lernen.
Und natürlich auch neue Leute, wie man liest Granaten des UP und Downhills, des Rahmen und Felgenbruchs, der Hiltimanie und und und....

Grüße
Euer Clara Bremse

* Nur als anteilige Bereichsbeschreibung gemeint, nie als Nur-Begrenzung des Fahrgebietes genannt !!!!!


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (3. Juni 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Ein Teilnehmer des letztjährigen Fahrtechnikkurses erzählt mir, dass bei seiner militärischen Ausbildung er an Übungen der US-Marines teilgenommen hat. Dort wird von einen sogenannten Muskelgedächnis gesprochen, d.h. komplexe Bewegungsabläufe werden so häufig und regelmäßig trainiert, dass eine Aktion/Reaktion nicht bewußt/kognitiv sondern quasi reflexartig/instinktiv abläuft. Allerdings stellt sich dieses Muskelgedächnis aus der Erfahrung heraus erst ab ca. 2.500 Wiederholungen ein.
> 
> Das erklärt auch, warum es als Erwachsener mit relativ geringen Zeiteinsatz so schwierig ist, neue körperlichen Bewegungsabläufe zu erlernen.
> ...


Hallo Martin,
folgende fachliche Fragen:
1. Was ist ein Muskelgedächtnis? Wo sitzt das Gedächtnis von Muskeln und was ist dessen Funktion ?  
2. Ich glaube, 2.500 Wiederholungen beziehen sich auf überlebenswichtige Aktionen (wie z.  B. Waffe ziehen u.a.). Dies gilt für mich beim Sepentinenfahren nicht (das überlebenswichtige!). Ich möchte unfallfrei und flüssig Serpentinen fahren können. Im übrigen bitte ich zu berücksichtigen, das die Übungsform nicht "Kottentrail fahren" heißt, sondern Serpentinen: rechtsherum und linksherum. Am Kottentrail sind , glaube ich ca. 6 Serpentinen, so daß die rechnung lautet (bei jeweils 3 x rechts und drei mal links): 2.500/3 = 833 mal Kottentrail runter  
3. Aufgrund Deiner Anregung ("Täglich fahren") und der Diskussion hier im Forum bin ich natürlich gestern wieder den Kottentrail gefahren - warum soll man mit dem blockierten Hinterrad fahren ? Ist das nicht viel mühsamer als ohne blockiertes HR zu fahren, wier ich das gemacht habe?  
4.  "Klar, alte Flieger-Regel: Runter kommen sie alle. Fragt sich eben nur wie?!"
Das finde ich unfair: mir hilft es auch, wenn ich vor Serpentinen absteigen und das Fahrrad schiebe und dabei zusehen kann, wie Experten diese Kurven fahren. Von daher würde ich keinem "verbieten" wollen, bestimmte Strecken zu fahren - für so extrem schwierig halte ich den Kottentrail auch nicht (mehr?). 

@enrgy 
"...Ich bin den laut meinen Aufzeichnungen seit April 1998 41 Mal gefahren, du warst in dem Zeitraum ganze 3 Mal dabei. Außerdem fehlen da die Jahre ab 1993..."
Es freut mich zu hören, daß auch noch ander MTB´ler Werzt auf Zahlen legen (und hierüber anscheinend sogar Tagebuch führen). Volker, laß Dich bloß nicht von den Leuten erwischen, denen Du damit den gesamten Fun-Faktor an allen Touren verdirbst!
Grüße 
Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (4. Juni 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin,
> folgende fachliche Fragen:
> 1. Was ist ein Muskelgedächtnis? Wo sitzt das Gedächtnis von Muskeln und was ist dessen Funktion ?


 
Das ist jetzt aber eine Fangfrage, oder?  



			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Ich glaube, 2.500 Wiederholungen beziehen sich auf überlebenswichtige Aktionen (wie z. B. Waffe ziehen u.a.). Dies gilt für mich beim Sepentinenfahren nicht (das überlebenswichtige!). Ich möchte unfallfrei und flüssig Serpentinen fahren können. Im übrigen bitte ich zu berücksichtigen, das die Übungsform nicht "Kottentrail fahren" heißt, sondern Serpentinen: rechtsherum und linksherum. Am Kottentrail sind , glaube ich ca. 6 Serpentinen, so daß die rechnung lautet (bei jeweils 3 x rechts und drei mal links): 2.500/3 = 833 mal Kottentrail runter


 

Ist OK!  Sag' mir, wann Du 832 mal Kottentrail (einmal hattest Du ja jetzt schon, s. Punkt 3) abgerissen hast.  Und nicht das letzte Bruchdrittel (2.500/3=833*,3...*) vergessen. Wenn der Drillinstructor den Beschiss bemerkt  , läßt er Dich die ganze Übung von Anfang an nochmal wiederholen.  



			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> 3. Aufgrund Deiner Anregung ("Täglich fahren") und der Diskussion hier im Forum bin ich natürlich gestern wieder den Kottentrail gefahren - warum soll man mit dem blockierten Hinterrad fahren ? Ist das nicht viel mühsamer als ohne blockiertes HR zu fahren, wier ich das gemacht habe?


 
Die Empfehlung/Anweisung heißt, nicht mit blockierenden Laufrädern bremsen, da keine Seitenhaltekräfte mehr aufgebaut werden können, und das Risiko des Ausbrechens der Laufräder besteht. Blockierende Laufräder sind nur bei Notfallbremsungen akzeptabel.



			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> 4. "Klar, alte Flieger-Regel: Runter kommen sie alle. Fragt sich eben nur wie?!"
> Das finde ich unfair: mir hilft es auch, wenn ich vor Serpentinen absteigen und das Fahrrad schiebe und dabei zusehen kann, wie Experten diese Kurven fahren. Von daher würde ich keinem "verbieten" wollen, bestimmte Strecken zu fahren - für so extrem schwierig halte ich den Kottentrail auch nicht (mehr?).


 
Ich habe nichts verboten, sondern empfohlen. Ich würde Volker @Volker_K z.B. an der einen besagten Hardter Schlüsselstelle nicht hinunterfahren lassen, wenn ich nicht überzeugt wäre, dass er zwischenzeitlich die fahrtechnischen Voraussetzungen dafür hat. Ich glaube einfach, trotzdem wir alle mit mündigen erwachsenen Menschen touren, ein dynamischen Gruppendruck zu fehlerhaften Selbsteinschätzungen führen kann. Auch wenn der Guide Volker @enrgy die Anforderung mit "schwer" angegeben hat. Denn dann geht die Diskussion wieder los, wie schwer ist "schwer".
Außerdem schwebt wie immer über meiner Empfehlung mein Credo:"Üben bringt Sicherheit und Sicherheit schafft Können!" 



			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> @enrgy
> "...Ich bin den laut meinen Aufzeichnungen seit April 1998 41 Mal gefahren, du warst in dem Zeitraum ganze 3 Mal dabei. Außerdem fehlen da die Jahre ab 1993..."
> Es freut mich zu hören, daß auch noch ander MTB´ler Werzt auf Zahlen legen (und hierüber anscheinend sogar Tagebuch führen). Volker, laß Dich bloß nicht von den Leuten erwischen, denen Du damit den gesamten Fun-Faktor an allen Touren verdirbst!
> Grüße
> Bernd


 
Wenn man Volkers @enrgy Ausführungen durchliest, wird schnell klar, dass er zwar höchstwahrscheilich noch keine 833,3... mal den Kottentrail in seinem Leben gefahren ist, aber wer als Kind/Jugendlicher/Erwachsener mehrmals wöchentlich und das für Stunden sich mit Trialtechniken beschäfftigt hat, wird hinsichtlich der einzelnen Übungen und Techniken in seinem Leben bestimmt schon an diese Wiederholgungszahl gekommen sein. 

Diese Erkenntnisse lassen sich auf jede andere Sportart übertragen und beobachten. Ob es der Startvorgang aus dem Bock bei einem Sprinter, die letzten Schritte der Abwurfphase eines Speerwerfers, die Stabaufnahme und Balancierphase eines Stabhochspringers und, und , und ... sind.

Die Ansprüche und den Status des Könnens bestimmt jeder selber.

VG Martin


----------



## zippi (4. Juni 2005)

Tja, was ist schwer? Was wirklich Technik bedarf, oder einfach nur Mut? Jedenfalls ist mir der Kottentrail immer schon schwer gefallen mit seinen engen Kurven, die auch noch teilweise mit einem guten Gefälle ausgestattet sind und dazu noch dicht am Hang (Blick in die Tiefe  , wenigstens nach dem Laubfall) gelegen sind. Und das schon vor 13 Jahren als ich konditionell wesentlich besser drauf war und als Student noch massig Zeit hatte. Zugegeben einiges mache ich heute, was ich früher nicht gemacht habe und einiges schaffe ich heute nicht mehr, wie z.B. das bekloppte "Vorderrad versetzen" mit der ewigen Hüpferei, das mich außer Atem bringt. Das habe ich früher 360° geschafft.

Jedenfalls bin ich sehr erstaunt, dass Bernd hier so mühelos um die Ecken des Trails zirkelt, wo er doch Fronleichnam so geschimpft hat über den Leichtsinn des Bergabfahrens (3min Spaß und so....) und sich bei den Bergabfahrten doch etwas geziert hat. Aber vielleicht hat da ein Sinneswandel stattgefunden? Nach Marathon, jetzt Drops und Downhill?  
Naja, bin den Trail auch schon lange nicht mehr geschoben. Vielleicht ist ja alles schon ausgelutscht. Ich habe mir wenigstens vorgenommen, den auch noch zu schaffen. Die positiven Ergebnisse der anderen "Kottenmeister" hier motiviert mich irgendwie.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (5. Juni 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

ich werde für kommenden Dienstag eine Feierabendrunde einstellen.

Treffpunkt wird Kaltenherberg um 18.30 Uhr sein. Wir werden die Dhünntalsperre umrunden, wobei ich eine ziemlich entschärfte Variante anbieten werde.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## mikel.j (5. Juni 2005)

Clara Bremse schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo BergischLandBiker*,
> 
> gibts bei Euch auch ne Art Einsteigergruppe für willige aber noch nicht soo fitte knapp 40er? ( Also, in meinem Bikerkreis bin ich schon gut!)
> 
> ...



Hallo Clara Bremse,
schau mal ab und zu in den SIT-Touren-Thread auch hier im Lokalforum, die bieten dort in regelmäßigen Abständen MTB-Touren an, auch in verschiedenen Leistungsstufen. Informieren kannst Du Dich auch bei denen auf der Homepage. 
Gruß Michael


----------



## Delgado (6. Juni 2005)

@ *Manni*

Bin gespannt auf Deinen Willingen-Bericht ...


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (6. Juni 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist jetzt aber eine Fangfrage, oder?
> ...
> VG Martin


Hallo Martin,
nicht nur, mich würde schon etwas mehr der theoretische Hintergrund interessieren, z. B.: Nur Dinge, die man auch langsam durchführen kann, kann man auch schnell machen, d.h andersherum: wenn ich Serpentinen/Kurven nicht langsam fahren kann , kann ich diese auch nicht schnell fahren.

@Dirk
"... Jedenfalls bin ich sehr erstaunt, dass Bernd hier so mühelos um die Ecken des Trails zirkelt, wo er doch Fronleichnam so geschimpft hat über den Leichtsinn des Bergabfahrens (3min Spaß und so....) und sich bei den Bergabfahrten doch etwas geziert hat. Aber vielleicht hat da ein Sinneswandel stattgefunden? Nach Marathon, jetzt Drops und Downhill?  "

Drops sicherlich (noch ?) nicht und Downshills  so z. B. wie Du den Kottentrail gefahren bist  auch nicht. Aber möglichst alle einfacheren Dinge wie Serpentinen würde ich schon gerne fahren können. Es heißt ja nicht: entweder (Marathon) oder downhill, sondern (für mich zumindest) sowohl - als auch. Vielleicht ist dann auch der Burg-Trail für mich irgendwann fahrbar

" Die positiven Ergebnisse der anderen "Kottenmeister" hier motiviert mich irgendwie.´"

Finde ich auch immer wieder sehr anregend und betrachte die Berichte der anderen über deren Fahrkünste als Ansporn. Ich habe für mich festgestellt, dass ich jetzt Dinge fahre, bei denen ich vor ca. einem Jahr noch gesagt habe: So was Verrücktes. Von daher ist der Gedankenaustausch hier im IBC sehr nutzbringend.
Grüße 
Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (6. Juni 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin,
> nicht nur, mich würde schon etwas mehr der theoretische Hintergrund interessieren, z. B.: Nur Dinge, die man auch langsam durchführen kann, kann man auch schnell machen, d.h andersherum: wenn ich Serpentinen/Kurven nicht langsam fahren kann , kann ich diese auch nicht schnell fahren.


 
Tja, leider aber wahr bin ich kein Neurologe. D.h. ich weiß derzeit nicht, ob durch eine sehrgroße Anzahl von Wiederholungen eines mehr oder minder komplexen Bewegungsablaufes folgende Änderungen, die sich auf die Ausführungsqualität und -sicherheit auswirken können, stattfinden:


Bildung neuer Verbindungen neuronaler Strukturen im Stamm- und Großhirn
Erhöhung der Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit der 'Befehlsimpulse' 
'Großflächigere' Anbindung der Nerven an die Muskeln
und, und ,und  
Aus meiner langen Erfahrungszeit im Bereich Kampfsport (bis zu 6 mal die Wöche 3-5 Stunden) werden die Bewegungsabläufe konzentriert und langsam (Kata) ausgeführt. Die hohe Ausführungsgeschwindigkeit und das Können (z.b. Bruchtest) kommt durch die Sicherheit und die durch die hohen Wiederholungen der korrekten Technik  . Reaktionen laufen dann nicht mehr kognitiv sondern reflexartig ab. 



			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> @Dirk
> "... Jedenfalls bin ich sehr erstaunt, dass Bernd hier so mühelos um die Ecken des Trails zirkelt, wo er doch Fronleichnam so geschimpft hat über den Leichtsinn des Bergabfahrens (3min Spaß und so....) und sich bei den Bergabfahrten doch etwas geziert hat. Aber vielleicht hat da ein Sinneswandel stattgefunden? Nach Marathon, jetzt Drops und Downhill? "
> 
> Drops sicherlich (noch ?) nicht und Downshills  so z. B. wie Du den Kottentrail gefahren bist  auch nicht. Aber möglichst alle einfacheren Dinge wie Serpentinen würde ich schon gerne fahren können. Es heißt ja nicht: entweder (Marathon) oder downhill, sondern (für mich zumindest) sowohl - als auch. Vielleicht ist dann auch der Burg-Trail für mich irgendwann fahrbar
> ...


 
Die eigenen Grenzen sind bei vorurteilsfreiem Herangehen und intensiver Beschäftigung (Üben ) fast beliebig verschiebbar (immer im Vergleich zur ehemaligen Ausgangsposition).

VG Martin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (6. Juni 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

also, da ist mir dann jemand zuvor gekommen   

Morgen findet eine Feierabendrunde mit *On Any Sunday* statt:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=827

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Enrgy (6. Juni 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> also, da ist mir dann jemand zuvor gekommen



du machst dich aber auch recht rar in letzter Zeit. Zuviel Streß auf der Arbeit oder gar andere     Interessen?


----------



## hardy_aus_k (6. Juni 2005)

@Enrgy

Hier im Forum gebe ich nur meine wiederentdeckte Liebe zu meiner Märklineisenbahn zu   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## mikkael (6. Juni 2005)

Keine Angst, bin nicht _verschollen_! 

Ich musste mich eine Weile außerhalb des Feierabendgebiets aufhalten, etwa äääh.. im Büro!  Am Wochende aber war es etwas beweglicher aber leider weniger gemütlich in Hochschlammland, nämlich beim Bike-im-Matsch-Festival in Willingen! 






 

Nach einer gemütlichen Vollpension-Übernachtung im Teamcar-Sharan-Hotel zusammen mit der viergelenkigen Begleitung , tat ich mir bei dem wunderschönen Sche%$wetter und herrlich matschigen Trailkonditionen die anvisierten 53er Runde an. Nach etwas über 3 Stunden ging die mühsame Irrfahrt zusammen mit 7692730923 _fliegenden und immer wieder laut quatschenden_ Holländern zu Ende und mein erster Bike-Marathon war absolviert.







Alles ganz (fast) ohne Fete, aber mit viel Pasta und Banane! 

Anschliessend durfte ich, zusammen mit meinen Sponsoren.. der Familie , einige neue Bikemodelle und -parts inspizieren, z.B. mit dem _Nikolai G:Boxx_ 'ne kleine Testrunde fahren, einige fette Ellsworth-Bikes bewundern oder mir Greg Minnaars geile _Honda-Kiste_ von der Nähe anschauen.



Also, es war ein geiles Wochenende oder wie es in der amtlichen Sprache hieß: 
*Het is een groot, ontzagwekkend bike-weekend geweest!*  

VG Mikkael


P.S. Bei all _der_ Bikeprominenz habe ich einen gewissen Herrn Marik (aka Manni, ehem. Feierabendbiker, jetzt IBC D.U.M.B Racing Team) vermisst, er war sicher zu dem Zeitpunkt mit den restlichen 50 seiner 100 km beschäftigt.


----------



## kitesun (7. Juni 2005)

Hallo Fabs,

ich kann es nicht sein lassen und möchte den Interessierten den Kölner Westen wieder etwas schmackhaft machen.

Für Freitag, 10.6., stelle ich um 17 Uhr (falls gewünscht auch 18 Uhr) eine Tour ein. Wie immer am Parkplatz Dansweiler/Glessener Höhen. Als Highlight - auch für die Ungläubigen interessant - geht die Tour zum Papsthügel aufs Marienfeld. 

Frank


----------



## MTB-Kao (7. Juni 2005)

ich habe mal für morgen eine feierabendtour eingestellt. wer lust und zeit hat... zackig eintragen 


[BEGINN OFFTOPIC]

ich habe noch ein altes kogo myata renntourenrad zu verkaufen. bei interesse bitte melden:

http://www.larsison.de/shopping/DSC_1110.JPG 
http://www.larsison.de/shopping/DSC_1113.JPG 
http://www.larsison.de/shopping/DSC_1115.JPG 
http://www.larsison.de/shopping/DSC_1118.JPG 
http://www.larsison.de/shopping/DSC_1120.JPG

[END OFFTOPIC]


----------



## Manni (7. Juni 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> @ *Manni*
> 
> Bin gespannt auf Deinen Willingen-Bericht ...



Hallo,

hier der Link zum Bericht, die Bilder sind aber noch von 2002, die neuen leider noch in der Mache. Aber vom Schlamm her kommts jedes Jahr aufs selbe raus   


@mikkael: Das ist aber fies, einfach still und heimlich zum Festival fahren    Hättest dich doch wenigstens schonmal für mich in die Schlange am Bikewash stellen können    

Gruß Manni


----------



## zippi (8. Juni 2005)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu den Rennerfolgen unseren zwei wackeren Gefährten.


----------



## mikkael (8. Juni 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> @mikkael: Das ist aber fies, einfach still und heimlich zum Festival fahren.. Hättest dich doch wenigstens schonmal für mich in die Schlange am Bikewash stellen können


Hallo Manni,
ich war tatsächlich beim Bikewash, aber die Lage dort war so hoffnungslos, dass ich aufgegeben hatte. Ich wollte mich bei Dir melden, leider ohne Deine Handynummer ist dies in Willingen  eine echte Herausforderung! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (9. Juni 2005)

@ all FABs

Bin gerade in der Stimmung heute Abend um 18:00 eine lockere Tour ab Altenberg (Schöllerhof) einzustellen.

Jemand Interesse auf ca. 40 km (Höhenmeter wie üblich)?

Eifgental-Trails und Dhünntalsperre.


Gruß


PS: Martin, Dein Termin ist mir ein wenig spät.


----------



## juchhu (9. Juni 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> PS: Martin, Dein Termin ist mir ein wenig spät.


 
Das Leben ist hart und ungerecht, und auch mein Tag hat nur 24 Stunden.  

Wahrscheinlich ist es besser, einen Samstag(halb)tagesfahrtechnikkurs (allerdings unterschiedliche Termine für Anfänger und Erfahrenere) mit anschließender HappaHappa- und SchlüfSchlürf-Versorgung im Juchhu-Park/-Haus (a la GPS-WORKSHOP   ) abzuhalten.

Muss noch ein paar Voraussetzungen klären und dann kanns los gehen.

VG Martin


----------



## Derk (9. Juni 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Das Leben ist hart und ungerecht, und auch mein Tag hat nur 24 Stunden.
> 
> Muss noch ein paar Voraussetzungen klären und dann kanns los gehen.
> 
> VG Martin



Hallo Martin,

nachdem ich diesen Beitrag gelesen habe, habe ich  mich sofort bei Deinem Lehrgang für heute wieder abgemeldet.  

Viel Spass bei Deiner Runde wünscht
Derk


----------



## juchhu (9. Juni 2005)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin,
> 
> nachdem ich diesen Beitrag gelesen habe, habe ich mich sofort bei Deinem Lehrgang für heute wieder abgemeldet.
> 
> ...


 
Hülfe, kann Deinem Beitrag / Deiner Antwort geistig nicht folgen.  

Hast Du abgesagt, weil es (mindestens) einen Samstag(halb)tagesfahrtechnikkurs geben wird, indem Du Dich besser aufgehoben fühlst (für den/die ich aber noch ein paar Voraussetzungen klären muss)?

Oder weil mein Tag nur 24 Stunden hat, und ich damit das elementäre Zeitproblem der Menschheit immer noch nicht gelöst habe?

Oder weil Du meinst, ich würde mit @Delgado lieber um die Dhünntalsperre düsen?

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (9. Juni 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Oder weil Du meinst, ich würde mit @Delgado lieber um die Dhünntalsperre düsen?
> 
> VG Martin



Fahr' Dich schon mal warm!


----------



## juchhu (9. Juni 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Fahr' Dich schon mal warm!


 
Fragewort mit "H": Hä???

VG Martin


----------



## Derk (9. Juni 2005)

@ juchu

"Oder weil Du meinst, ich würde mit @Delgado lieber um die Dhünntalsperre düsen?"

Genau, das meinte ich.

Gruß
Derk


----------



## juchhu (9. Juni 2005)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> @ juchu
> 
> "Oder weil Du meinst, ich würde mit @Delgado lieber um die Dhünntalsperre düsen?"
> 
> ...


 
Nene, donnerstags ist Fahrtechnikkurstag.   

Im Augenblick sieht es eher so aus, als dass Michael @Delgado mit uns in der Hardt 'herumdüst'.  

Also, wenn Du Lust und Zeit hast, dann gleicher Treffpunkt und Startzeit wie letzte Woche.

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-Kao (9. Juni 2005)

hi @ll, gestern sind dann michael13 und ich ein ründchen durch's bergische geradelt. da mein mitfahrer nach der hälfte der strecke leichte wadenkrämpfe bekam haben wir das tempo etwas gedrosselt und die tour etwas abgekürzt. letztendlich standen aber doch 30km und 600hm auf der uhr und ich war noch pünktlich zum länderspiel zuhause   war eine angenehme runde mit einem netten gesprächspartner.

@delgado
wäre gerne mitgefahren, aber heute war dann wieder die familie dran. als ausgleich war ich wenigstens wieder mit dem rad auf der arbeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (10. Juni 2005)

MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> .....war noch pünktlich zum länderspiel zuhause



Frauenfußball?



			
				MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> ... @Delgado
> wäre gerne mitgefahren, aber heute war dann wieder die familie dran. als ausgleich war ich wenigstens wieder mit dem rad auf der arbeit



Wegen des unerwartet, umwerfend und überwältigenden Feedbacks auf meine Anfrage bin ich zu Martin ins Fahrtechnik-Camp gewechselt.


----------



## Enrgy (10. Juni 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Frauenfußball?




Der war gut!!!!!!!!


----------



## juchhu (10. Juni 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Wegen des unerwartet, umwerfend und überwältigenden Feedbacks auf meine Anfrage bin ich zu Martin ins Fahrtechnik-Camp gewechselt.


 
Der war besser!    

VG Martin


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (10. Juni 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Der war gut!!!!!!!!




   

Wer ist denn Fußballweltmeister ?
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## juchhu (10. Juni 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Wer ist denn Fußballweltmeister ?
> Grüße
> Bernd


 
Ist das hier ein Bikeforum, oder was? 

Wenn bitte interessiert es hier, wer oder was Fußballweltmeister war, ist, wird?   


Meeppp, rote Karte geht an Bernd aus Holz. Gehe nicht über Los, ziehe keine 4.000  ein und nutze die Zeit am Seitenaus zum Bunnyhoppüben.  

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (10. Juni 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Wer ist denn Fußballweltmeister ?
> Grüße
> Bernd




..  meinst du Fußballweltmeister*In*?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (10. Juni 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Wer ist denn Fußballweltmeister ?



Brasilien, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.

Ach ja, das Spiel unserer Grazien gestern (oder vorgestern??) gegen Italien fand vor der Wahnsinnskulisse von 1457 Zuschauern statt...

Soviele Zuschauer hat ja schon die kleinste Dorf-CTF von Pusemuckelbach...


----------



## kitesun (10. Juni 2005)

wollte nur noch mal erwähnen, dass die Tour heute um 17 Uhr stattfindet (bisher eine Anmeldung).

Aber es ist wahrscheinlich wie so oft, dass sich keiner in den Kölner Westen traut. Ist ja viel bequemer vor der Haustür loszufahren  

Frank


----------



## juchhu (10. Juni 2005)

kitesun schrieb:
			
		

> wollte nur noch mal erwähnen, dass die Tour heute um 17 Uhr stattfindet (bisher eine Anmeldung).
> 
> Aber es ist wahrscheinlich wie so oft, dass sich keiner in den Kölner Westen traut. Ist ja viel bequemer vor der Haustür loszufahren
> 
> Frank


 
Stimmt.   

Vor allendingen, wenn es die eigene ist:

kitesun vbmenu_register("postmenu_1954655", true); 
Mitglied

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/image.php?u=13463&dateline=1107412401 

Registrierungsdatum: Jul 2003
*Ort: Köln-Weiden*

Bike: Univega RAM 970

VG Martin


----------



## kitesun (10. Juni 2005)

ich denke ich habe mich schon oft genug auf den Weg ins Bergische gemacht. Und in Bergisch Gladbach fahre ich auch öfters. Also ich bin offen für neue Reviere.

Und hier mein Profil zu posten, finde ich echt klasse, super, vielen Dank


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (10. Juni 2005)

kitesun schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Und hier mein Profil zu posten, finde ich echt klasse, super, vielen Dank


Ich dachte bisher, jeder der diesen Thread lesen kann, kann auch die Profile lesen     ?
Wieso so eingeschnappt?   
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## juchhu (10. Juni 2005)

kitesun schrieb:
			
		

> ich denke ich habe mich schon oft genug auf den Weg ins Bergische gemacht. Und in Bergisch Gladbach fahre ich auch öfters. Also ich bin offen für neue Reviere.


 
Locker und geschmeidig bleiben, schließlich habe ich ja  und  gesetzt. Die schmunzelnde Ironie ist gerade zu fühlbar. Außerdem hast Du ja zum Ende selber ein  gesetzt.



			
				kitesun schrieb:
			
		

> Und hier mein Profil zu posten, finde ich echt klasse, super, vielen Dank


 
Schnuckel, schau mal in die linke Spalte in eines Deiner jeden Posting, mach' ein COPY&PASTE und Du erhältst genau dieselben (!) Angaben.

Also tue bitte jetzt nicht so, als ob ich Deinen Account gehackt und veröffentlicht hätte. 

Jetzt erstmal tief durchatmen, nachher 'ne Runde biken, und dann sieht die Welt gleich schon viel besser aus.  

Viel Spass im Revier wünscht Dir

Martin


----------



## Delgado (10. Juni 2005)

Morgen zum 10-Jährigen .....

.... jede Menge Touren:

Kurz-, Lang-, Endurotouren (Volker!) und sogar welche für Frauen.

http://www.velosophen.de/ 

Tatort: Dhünntalsperre und Umgebung.

Gruß & schönes WE


----------



## kitesun (12. Juni 2005)

Kleiner Bericht von der Tour (die im Kölner Westen) vom Freitag.

Gestartet sind um 17 Uhr Haftig und ich vom Wanderparkplatz Dansweiler. Rechts rauf die Trails, anschließend den Downhill nach Dansweiler, dann wieder rein in den Wald, einen kleinen Singletrail genommen, ging es rauf bis zum Gipfel. Auf der anderen Seite wieder runter den schönen Waldtrail komplett genommen ging es über die Aachener Straße und die A4 in das Wäldchen nach Buschbell. Kleine Rast am Aussichtspunkt Quarzsandwerk ging es vorbei am Marienhof und wieder über die A4 auf die Röttger Höhe. Runter über den schönen Trail mit den Treppen (da habe ich einen schönen Wadenkrampf bekommen) ging es durch Neubottenbroich steil runter und dann wieder steil hoch über die A4 ins Marienfeld. Innerhalb einer Woche waren hier einige kleine Wege zuplaniert. Weltjungendtag läßt grüßen. Einen kurzen Blick auf den Papsthügel ging es auf Trails in die Hohe Scholle. Wieder über die A4, die Röttger Höhe entlang ging es in Königsdorf wieder die Aachener Straße hoch in die Glessener Höhe zum Parkplatz zurück. 

Insgesamt 37 Kilometer bei 470 Höhenmeter. Ganz ordentlich für unsere Region.

Frank


----------



## Enrgy (12. Juni 2005)

kitesun schrieb:
			
		

> ...Insgesamt 37 Kilometer bei 470 Höhenmeter. Ganz ordentlich für unsere Region...



Wenn man mal in die Braunkohlegruben fahren dürfte, wärens Tiefenmeter statt Höhenmeter


----------



## kitesun (12. Juni 2005)

enrgy, ich weiß nicht, ich weiß nicht...

Kennst du die Gegend hier überhaupt ?

Und den Stadtwald mit den Glessener Höhen zu vergleichen bzw. in einen Topf zu werfen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (13. Juni 2005)

******ACHTUNG  SPAM*******​

Tach zusammen

Schaut doch mal hier  vorbei....ich erwarte tausende Anmeldungen aus dem bergischen Lager


----------



## Enrgy (13. Juni 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> vorbei....ich erwarte tausende Anmeldungen aus dem bergischen Lager



Welches Startgeld zahlt ihr denn?    

Außerdem, wenn da wirklich viele zusagen, könnte das "a bissi" eng auf dem Parkplatz werden...  

Ist aber schonmal eingeplant!







			
				kitesun schrieb:
			
		

> enrgy, ich weiß nicht, ich weiß nicht...
> 
> Kennst du die Gegend hier überhaupt ?
> 
> Und den Stadtwald mit den Glessener Höhen zu vergleichen bzw. in einen Topf zu werfen...




Ja, zufälligerweise wohnen Bekannte von uns in Dansweiler, 5min vom Waldparkplatz entfernt, außerdem bin ich letztes Jahr die Zwiebelkuchentour mit Hardy mitgefahren, die auch über die Glessener Höhen führte.
Das mit den Braunkohlegruben war ja nun nicht irgendwie abfällig gemeint. Ich stelle mir das nur lustig vor, wenn man, mit Höhenmesser versehen, in die Grube fährt und dann eine negative Höhe angezeigt bekommt. 
Viel Glück mit der Julie im Stadtwald oder sonstwo...


----------



## Manni (13. Juni 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> ******ACHTUNG  SPAM*******​
> 
> Tach zusammen
> 
> Schaut doch mal hier  vorbei....ich erwarte tausende Anmeldungen aus dem bergischen Lager




Und... angemeldet.
Wäre doch gelacht wenn wir nicht genügend Leute für die Tour zusammenkriegen.

Gruß Manni


----------



## hardy_aus_k (14. Juni 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

für Mittwoch habe ich eine Feierabendrunde eingestellt, auf der es dann eher etwas ruhiger zugeht.

Nachdem ich am Sonntag festgestellt habe, dass das Eifgental trocken ist, sollten wir es einfach mal ausnutzen. Deshalb habe ich mich entschlossen, eine Feierabendrunde anzubieten, auf der wir das Eifgental und Linnefetal durchfahren werden.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Blake69 (14. Juni 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> für Mittwoch habe ich eine Feierabendrunde eingestellt, auf der es dann eher etwas ruhiger zugeht.
> 
> ...



@hardy

Hi Hardy! Dich gibt´s also doch noch?   Leider bin ich morgen nicht dabei aber dafür:


@Alle

Hallo Zusammen!

Wer hat Lust und Zeit am Donnerstagabend (15.06.05) zu gewohnter Zeit (18.30 Uhr) ne Runde zu drehen? Treffpunkt wäre Schöllerhof oder Burscheid.

Bitte um ausreichendes Feedback!  

Gruß, Jörg


----------



## juchhu (14. Juni 2005)

Blake69 schrieb:
			
		

> @hardy
> 
> Hi Hardy! Dich gibt´s also doch noch?  Leider bin ich morgen nicht dabei aber dafür:
> 
> ...


 
Alternative zu Hardys Tour *Mittwoch, 15*.06.2005 oder
zu Juchhus Fahrtechnikkurs *Donnerstag, 16.*06.2005?

VG Martin


----------



## JürgenK (14. Juni 2005)

Mensch Hardy,

da müssen wir aber pünktlich Feierabend machen morgen bei der Tour, ich muß ja mindestens die 2te Halbzeit gucken wenn mein Namensvetter zum Schützenfest einläd.  
Vielleicht kann Juchuuuuh ja noch einen schnellen Umfragefreddy eröffnen.   Verdient haben wir`s 

Euch allen viel Erfolg morgen.  

Bis denn 

Jürgen


----------



## Blake69 (15. Juni 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Alternative zu Hardys Tour *Mittwoch, 15*.06.2005 oder
> zu Juchhus Fahrtechnikkurs *Donnerstag, 16.*06.2005?
> 
> VG Martin



Lieb gemeint Martin  , aber ich möchte morgen etwas zügiger fahren   also eher normales Tempo.....

Jörg


----------



## Blake69 (15. Juni 2005)

morgen wird ja Einiges angeboten!   Daywalker im 7GB und Indian hier in Bensberg. Da brauche ich wohl nicht auch noch etwas einzustellen (außer meine Gabel  )

Habe mich dann mal für Morgen bei Indian angemeldet...

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (15. Juni 2005)

Blake69 schrieb:
			
		

> Lieb gemeint Martin  , aber ich möchte morgen etwas zügiger fahren  also eher normales Tempo.....
> 
> Jörg


 
Jaja, belächelt mich alle nur.   
Aber wehe, ich bin so gut, dass ich keine Fahrtechnikkurse mehr brauche  , da investiere ich meine Zeit in einen Power-Racer-MTB-Kurs.  Dann Gnade Euch Gott !  



			
				Blake69 schrieb:
			
		

> morgen wird ja Einiges angeboten!  Daywalker im 7GB und Indian hier in Bensberg. Da brauche ich wohl nicht auch noch etwas einzustellen (außer meine Gabel  )
> 
> Habe mich dann mal für Morgen bei Indian angemeldet...
> 
> Jörg


 
Das ist eine gute Idee. 
Der Ralf @Indian macht das Guiding sehr ordentlich und ist auch nicht zu langsam unterwegs.  

Viel Spass dabei.  

VG Martin


----------



## solymontes (15. Juni 2005)

Hallo Fabs,

möchte nur kurz bekanntgeben, dass ich heute Abend leider nicht mit von der Partie bin. Ok, ok ich weiß schon, interessiert Euch genau soviel wie wenn in China ein Sack Reis umfällt. Aber mir lag irgendwie etwas daran, dass ihr wisst, dass ich statt dessen heute Abend in Köln die argentinischen Gauchos gegen Tunesien anfeuere. Das ist doch auch was, oder?  

Bis demnächst

Jorge


----------



## mikkael (16. Juni 2005)

Ich habe Eifgental noch nie so trocken erlebt wie gestern Abend. Ein wenig Regen wird hier echt gut tun, sonst wären wir zu sehr verwöhnt. 

Nach der "unfreiwilligen" Fahrpause hat die Feierabendrunde aber richtig Spaß gemacht! 

Da sich Jürgen nicht blicken lassen hat, gehe ich davon aus, dass er zusammen mit Kumpel Juppi eine heimische Runde gedreht hat. 

VG Mikkael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (16. Juni 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

der Vollständigkeit halber muss ich sagen, dass JürgenK sich per Handy und per Anrufbeantworter bei mir abgemeldet hat. Er ist zur Zeit verletzt. Deshalb auf dem Weg gute Besserung   

Gestern sind es dann knapp 30 Kilometer und 500 Höhenmeter geworden. Dabei waren On Any Sunday, Mikkael, Ruegi, Michael13 und No Mercy.

So sehr ich mich auch freue, wenn viele MTB'ler zu meinen Touren erscheinen, mir macht es immer noch am meisten Spaß, wenn die Truppe überschaubar ist.

Gefahren sind wir wie geplant das Eifgen- und Linnefetal. Es war insgesamt eine ruhige Runde ohne die sonst üblichen Härten. Dafür war wieder einmal die Abfahrt durch das Linnefetal einfach gut   

Nächste Woche plane ich einen Ausflug von Hilgen Richtung Kohlfurt, wobei ich nicht jeden Berg und jede Abfahrt mitnehmen möchte. 1200 Höhenmeter müssen am Abend nicht mehr sein, es reichen da auch 600-700 Höhenmeter    

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## on any sunday (17. Juni 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> der Vollständigkeit halber muss ich sagen, dass JürgenK sich per Handy und per Anrufbeantworter bei mir abgemeldet hat. Er ist zur Zeit verletzt. Deshalb auf dem Weg gute Besserung
> 
> ...



Ich muß leider dem Godfather of Feierabendfahrer ein Lob aussprechen, so schwer es mir auch fällt.    Sehr gut kombinierte Runde mit einem Einstieg, den sogar ich noch nicht kannte, oder schon wieder vergessen hatte. Wie man sich doch innerhalb eines Jahres vom Waldautobahnliebhaber zum Only Trail Meister verändern kann.    und das Tempo war auch nur für fitte Leute als ruhig zu bezeichnen.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (20. Juni 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

ich habe nun eine Fahrgemeinschaft für Mittwoch eingetragen. Jetzt bleibt nur abzuwarten, ob wir es bis Kohlfurt auch wirklich schaffen   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (20. Juni 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> ..eine Fahrgemeinschaft für Mittwoch eingetragen...


Keine Konkurrenz, nur eine kleine Ergänzung! 

Ich kann Mittwoch leider nicht.  

Deshalb, biete ich am Donnerstag Abend um 19.00 eine max. 2,5-stündige Feierabendrunde in Erkrath an. Geplant sind die Trails um Gerresheimer Höhen, Grafenberg usw.

Um das Anfahren etwas zu erleichtern, habe ich den Parkplatz auf der Bergischen Allee (direkt an der A3/A46 Hildener Kreuz) genommen, dadurch wird es nun doch etwas Strasse geben!

VG Mikkael


----------



## Maik Giver (21. Juni 2005)

Moin,
ich möchte gerne mit fahren!Ich habe mich mal angemeldet.(ging schneller als ich dachte)  

Also bis Mitwoch in Hilgen  

Gruß Maik


----------



## hardy_aus_k (21. Juni 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

schon zu sehen, dass wir morgen dann zwei neue Gesichter begrüssen dürfen. Dann werden es mal ganz in Ruhe angehen lassen. Es wird dann eine Genussrunde   

Außerdem muss ich noch ein Kraft übrig lassen, dass ich am Donnerstag bei Mikkael überlebe.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## JürgenK (22. Juni 2005)

Tach Jungs,

wenn ich´s schaffe komme ich heute abend auch. Freue mich, mal wieder mitzufahren  

Ich melde mich mal an. Wenn ich nicht pünktlich bin hat es doch nicht geklappt.  

Vielleicht bis nachher

Jürgen


----------



## crasher1973 (22. Juni 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Es wird dann eine Genussrunde



Hallo,

das Wort "Genussrunde" hat mich auch überzeugt mich für die Runde anzumelden ;-) Da mir unsicher bin wie ich mich Konditionsmässig bei Euch einordnen kann.

Nach einer fast 6 jährigen MTB Pause habe ich seit ca. 2 Monaten wieder mit dem Biken begonnen und habe letzten Samstag endlich mein langerwartetes neues CUBE bekommen   

Viele Grüsse
Stephan


----------



## JürgenK (22. Juni 2005)

Muß mich leider wieder abmelden, kein Genuß für mich  


Euch viel Spaß

Jürgen


----------



## No Mercy (23. Juni 2005)

Liebe Feierabendrundenfahrer und Genussmenschen,
das war ja 'mal wieder eine abendliche Ausfahrt zum niederknien (Beine haben aufgehört zu bluten, sind nur Kratzer   )
Und jedesmal wieder Ecken, die neu sind. So langsam vermute ich, dass unser Herr aus K. persönlich an der Entstehung des Bergischen beteiligt war  !!!

gruß
dirk


----------



## Delgado (23. Juni 2005)

No Mercy schrieb:
			
		

> ..So langsam vermute ich, dass unser Herr aus K. persönlich an der Entstehung des Bergischen beteiligt war  !!!
> 
> gruß
> dirk



So alt ist er auch wieder nicht


----------



## hardy_aus_k (24. Juni 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

wenn es nach mir gegangen wäre, würde wir im Bergischen im Bereich zwischen 1000 und 2500 Meter fahren können. Leider gab es eine Haushaltssperre und es reichte dann budgetmäßig nur für Hügel bis zu 400 Meter :-(

Am Mittwoch sind dann doch 35 Kilometer und knapp 700 Höhenmeter zusammengekommen. Aber Kohlfurt ist eben auch eine Kilometer von Hilgen entfernt. Leider ist damit auch die Idee gestorben, einen wirklich netten Singletrail hinter Kohlfurt in die Feierabendrunden zu integrieren.

Ansonsten habe ich mich gefreut, ein paar neuen Gesichter kennenzulernen. Ich hoffe, dass sie ein wenig auf den Geschmack gekommen sind.

Gestern ging es dann nach Hilden ins Mikkael-Land, um in den Düsseldorfer Osten zu fahren. Es hat sich jetzt schon zweiten Mal gezeigt, dass die Gegend einfach vollkommen unterschätzt ist. Ich bin der Meinung, dass wir die Touren als regelmäßige Veranstaltungen in unser Feierabendprogramm aufnehmen sollten. Vielen Dank an Mikkael für das Guiding.

Nächste Woche geht es dann ins Wuppertal. Startpunkt wird die Haasenmühle in Wipperaue sein. Da es für alle Beteiligten wohl weniger Hektik bedeutet, würde ich vorschlagen, dass wir um 19.00 Uhr starten.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Enrgy (24. Juni 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> ...Da es für alle Beteiligten wohl weniger Hektik bedeutet, würde ich vorschlagen, dass wir um 19.00 Uhr starten...


jou, das schaff ich so gerade.   

Aber bitte, pleaz, nicht direkt wieder den ersten Hügel rauf...  

Wie man derzeit feststellen kann, hat die Natur in den letzten 4 Wochen richtig Hunger auf Singletrails entwickelt. Das wuchert und rankt auf Deibel-komm-raus, da wird zB. am Rüden bald mal wieder ein Rodungseinsatz mit der Heckenschere fällig.
Macht ja doch irgendwie nicht so richtig Spaß, auf nem DH-Trail mit kurzen Sachen andauernd links und rechts von Brombeerästen aufgerissen zu werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni (24. Juni 2005)

Guten Abend,
wer noch nicht weiß, was er morgen mit dem angebrochenen Abend anfangen soll, der kann sich nach Lust und Laune nach Opladen begeben.
Wir starten eine kleine Wochenendabend-Tour ins Eifgental und nach Darbringhausen. Als Startzeit ist 19:00Uhr angesetzt. 
So hier gehts zum Termin.

Also ich zähl auf euch,
Gruß Manni


----------



## Maik Giver (25. Juni 2005)

Moin,
wollte mich noch mal für die Runde Kohlfurt letzte Woche bedanken.  
Ich fahre eigentlich technisch anspruchsvollere Strecken aber meiner Kondition tuts gut!
Hab allerdings Berg ab noch nie soviel gebremst.   
Leider kann ich nicht mehr mit fahren wenn der Termin noch weiter in den Abend geschoben wird  
Ich muß morgens früh aufstehen.

Gruß Maik


----------



## Manni (26. Juni 2005)

Nabend,
da hatten wir gestern Abend doch noch Glück gehabt. Es blieb trocken und ohne weitere Gewitter und so war der Waldboden noch recht griffig, eher feucht als matschig. 
Ausnahmsweise pünktlich traf ich mich also um 7 mit Marco und wir warteten noch kurz auf  v6Basitan. Außerdem stieß noch Markus aus Alkenrath dazu. 
Dann ging es los Richtung Burscheid und auf Marcos Spuren hinab ins Eifgental. Dieses fuhren wir hinauf bis zur Neuen Mühle, wo wir aber leider wegen recht früher Abenddämmerung umkehrten, anstatt noch den Downhill von Darbringhausen anzugehen. Das werden wir dann demnächst noch nachholen.

Insgesamt sind trotzdem 54km bei 540hm zusammengekommen. Da es Marco aber augenscheinlich zu langweilig war werde ich demnächst eine schöne Trailtour reinstellen, mit steilen Rampen und Wurzeltrails satt.   

Abends mußte ich dann noch einen blutsaugenden Gefärten loswerden, diese Zecken sind wirklich ätzend.    Ich hoffe mal, das bleibt ohne Folgen. Die Impfung hilft ja leider nicht gegen die Boreliose.
Freitag Abend startet dann die nächste Runde, wieder von Opladen aus. Den Termin stelle ich die Tage ein.

Gruß Manni


----------



## Delgado (27. Juni 2005)

Hallo Fabs,

bin am Samstag ein ganz schnuckeliges Rennen im Sauerland (Schmallenberg)
gefahren.

Die Atmosphäre war sehr familiär und herzlich und ich fühlte mich, hinsichtlich Teilnehmerzahl, Durchführung und Rahmenprogramm in die frühen 90er Jahre des letzten Jahrhunderts versetzt (dies ist durchaus als Kompliment zu verstehen). Selbst die Preise für Kuchen, Getränke & Würstchen passten dorthin. 

Möchte die Gelegenheit also nutzen um ein bischen Werbung für das nächste Jahr zu machen. 

Der Veranstaltung fehlt es, außer einem größeren Teilnehmerfeld, an nichts.
Für 6,-  kann man dort in den Genuss einer Top-Platzierung kommen   

Also mal den Link:

http://www.tv-fredeburg.de

als bookmark speichern und nächstes Jahr mitfahren!

Gruß


PS: Ergebnisse und (hoffentlich Bilder) gibt's erst morgen oder übermorgen.

PPS: Meine Top-Platzierung habe ich u. a. unbedingt Martin @juchhu und seinem legendären Fahrtechnik-Training zu verdanken; Danke Martin!

PPPS: O_A_S wird mich wieder "Weichei" schimpfen da für mich bereits nach 0:21:56 h (6,5 km/380HM) alles gelaufen war).


----------



## Enrgy (27. Juni 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> ...Der Veranstaltung fehlt es, außer einem größeren Teilnehmerfeld, an nichts...



Dann ist es aber mit der Herrlichkeit bald vorbei!




			
				Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> ...da für mich bereits nach 0:21:56 h (6,5 km/380HM) alles gelaufen war).



Du bist doch aber sicher auf dem Bike angereist, oder?


----------



## Delgado (27. Juni 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Dann ist es aber mit der Herrlichkeit bald vorbei!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




    Ging nicht wegen des Transports des ganzen Krempels wie Pokal, Urkunde und der tollen Sachpreise ...


----------



## stahlgabi (27. Juni 2005)

Wenn Ihr noch eine nette Veranstaltung sucht - nochmal in Schmallenberg:

http://www.sc-jagdhaus.de/mtb/index.htm

Ich bin da vor ein paar Jahren als blutige Anfängerin ein paar Mal mitgefahren und habe nur gute Erinnerungen daran. Leider ist das inzwischen immer am selben Abend wie die "Kölner Lichter" . . .


----------



## Delgado (27. Juni 2005)

Hallo Gabi,

danke für den Link.

Wenn's nicht regnet werde ich dort starten. 

Habe mir als richtiges Weichei auch schon eine Ausrede ausgeguckt um nicht mit dem Bike anreisen zu müssen  

Aber was zum Teufel    sind "Kölner Lichter" und wieso ziehst Du das vor?

Gruß
D.


----------



## juchhu (27. Juni 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> PPS: Meine Top-Platzierung habe ich u. a. unbedingt Martin @juchhu und seinem legendären Fahrtechnik-Training zu verdanken; Danke Martin!
> 
> ...


 
Bitte um genauere Ausführungen.

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (27. Juni 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Aber was zum Teufel    sind "Kölner Lichter" und wieso ziehst Du das vor?
> 
> Gruß
> D.



Da ballert man sich einen, bis die Lichter an sind...  

Versteh ich allerdings auch nicht, Kölner Lichter (Rhein in Flammen => Feuerwerk) ist immer Samstag abends ab ca. 23Uhr für etwa 30min.
Das Rennen ist wohl sonntags. Das sollte man doch wohl schaffen, bis zum Start im Sauerland zu sein? Sind doch keine 600km Anreise!


----------



## Delgado (27. Juni 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Da ballert man sich einen, bis die Lichter an sind...
> 
> Versteh ich allerdings auch nicht, Kölner Lichter (Rhein in Flammen => Feuerwerk) ist immer Samstag abends ab ca. 23Uhr für etwa 30min.
> Das Rennen ist wohl sonntags. Das sollte man doch wohl schaffen, bis zum Start im Sauerland zu sein? Sind doch keine 600km Anreise!



Rennbeginn Sa. 09.07.2005, 18:00 Uhr. Anmeldung bis 17:00 Uhr ohne Nachmeldegebühr. 14,- 

Zum Ballern ist man rechtzeitig wieder in Köln.


----------



## Delgado (27. Juni 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte um genauere Ausführungen.
> 
> VG Martin




 ..... so ließen sich z. B. gefährliche Querrinnen nun gekonnt mit Bunny-Hops
ohne Geschwindigkeitsverlust überspringen .... auch die Erkenntnis, dass Geschwindigkeit bergauf stabilisiert, ließ sich geschickt umsetzen ..... letztlich konnte die hohe Geschwindigkeit nach Zieldurchfahrt fachmännisch durch das 2500fach wiederholte Bremstechnik-Training sicher aber nicht ohne Ansatz eines erstklassigen Nose-Wheelies reduziert werden .... im anschließenden Downhill, zurück zum Start, bewährte sich wieder die bei Martin @juchhu erlernte Methode des -ÜberwindensquerliegenderBäumeundÄstemittelsgutgetimtenBunnyHoppsbeiGeschwindigkeitenvonmehrals40km/h- .....



PS: Für weitere Ausführungen wird die vereinbarte Summe für Product Placement auf mein Konto fällig.


----------



## volker k (27. Juni 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> ..... so ließen sich z. B. gefährliche Querrinnen nun gekonnt mit Bunny-Hops
> ohne Geschwindigkeitsverlust überspringen .... auch die Erkenntnis, dass Geschwindigkeit bergauf stabilisiert, ließ sich geschickt umsetzen ..... letztlich konnte die hohe Geschwindigkeit nach Zieldurchfahrt fachmännisch durch das 2500fach wiederholte Bremstechnik-Training sicher aber nicht ohne Ansatz eines erstklassigen Nose-Wheelies reduziert werden .... im anschließenden Downhill, zurück zum Start, bewährte sich wieder die bei Martin @juchhu erlernte Methode des -ÜberwindensquerliegenderBäumeundÄstemittelsgutgetimtenBunnyHoppsbeiGeschwindigkeitenvonmehrals40km/h- .....
> 
> 
> ...




Aber doch wohl mit dem RICHTIGEN BUNNYHOPP .   
 Weil fuschen gilt nicht.   

Gruß

Volker


----------



## juchhu (27. Juni 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> ..... so ließen sich z. B. gefährliche Querrinnen nun gekonnt mit Bunny-Hops
> ohne Geschwindigkeitsverlust überspringen .... auch die Erkenntnis, dass Geschwindigkeit bergauf stabilisiert, ließ sich geschickt umsetzen ..... letztlich konnte die hohe Geschwindigkeit nach Zieldurchfahrt fachmännisch durch das 2500fach wiederholte Bremstechnik-Training sicher aber nicht ohne Ansatz eines erstklassigen Nose-Wheelies reduziert werden .... im anschließenden Downhill, zurück zum Start, bewährte sich wieder die bei Martin @juchhu erlernte Methode des -ÜberwindensquerliegenderBäumeundÄstemittelsgutgetimtenBunnyHoppsbeiGeschwindigkeitenvonmehrals40km/h- .....
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sag ich doch immer: Racer mit Technik sind die schnelleren, sichereren Racer.  


Bitte um unentgeltlich, zeitlich und räumlich uneingeschränkte Nutzungs-/Zitierungsrechte.  

Bleib beim nächsten Grillen einfach da, dann gibts eine Protein-/Fleischration extra.  

Für den kleinen Bärenhunger.  

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (27. Juni 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Aber doch wohl mit dem RICHTIGEN BUNNYHOPP .
> Weil fuschen gilt nicht.
> 
> Gruß
> ...


 
Schön, wenn sich Teilnehmer auch nach den Kursen immer noch so liebevoll motivieren und unterstützen.  

Ich sag nur, Schlüsselstelle.   Donnerstag ist D-Day.   

VG Martin

PS: Liebe FABs, na, auf den Geschmack gekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (27. Juni 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte um unentgeltlich, zeitlich und räumlich uneingeschränkte Nutzungs-/Zitierungsrechte.



Amen




			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Bleib beim nächsten Grillen einfach da, dann gibts eine Protein-/Fleischration extra.
> 
> Für den kleinen Bärenhunger.
> 
> VG Martin



Genau, werde ein kleines 1-Mann-Zelt mit in Die Hardt bringen und erst Tags drauf zurück zur Arbeit rollen


----------



## stahlgabi (27. Juni 2005)

@Delago: Dass Du um 23.00 h schon wieder zurück bist ist mir klar ! Wir haben uns zwar noch nicht persönlich kennengelernt aber ich habe schon viel über Dich gehört   

Aber dieses Jahr gebe ich den Kölner Lichtern (und dem Rahmenprogramm, was natürlich den ganzen Abend stattfindet) nochmal den Vorrang. Zumal mir auch noch ein Groupie für Schmallenberg fehlt, der, die, das mich dann im Ziel gebührend empfängt


----------



## Delgado (27. Juni 2005)

stahlgabi schrieb:
			
		

> @Delago: ..... Wir haben uns zwar noch nicht persönlich kennengelernt aber ich habe schon viel über Dich gehört



Alles Lüge. 
Kann mir schon denken von wem. 
Apropos "wem": Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag Stefan   



			
				stahlgabi schrieb:
			
		

> Aber dieses Jahr gebe ich den Kölner Lichtern (und dem Rahmenprogramm, was natürlich den ganzen Abend stattfindet) nochmal den Vorrang. Zumal mir auch noch ein Groupie für Schmallenberg fehlt, der, die, das mich dann im Ziel gebührend empfängt



Kein Thema. 
Werde mich beeilen vor Dir im Ziel zu sein und Dir den Groupie machen   

Gruß & bis bald.


----------



## volker k (27. Juni 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sag nur, Schlüsselstelle.   Donnerstag ist D-Day.

























   


Gruß

Volker


----------



## mikel.j (27. Juni 2005)

stahlgabi schrieb:
			
		

> Zumal mir auch noch ein Groupie für Schmallenberg fehlt, der, die, das mich dann im Ziel gebührend empfängt



Tja Gabi, Pech gehabt, Wogru unser letztes überlebendes männliches Groupie ist ja seit kurzem vergeben   

Aber er würde Dich im Ziel ja doch nur mit der vorwurfsvollen Frage erwarten, warum Du denn erst so spät ankommst, er selbst wäre ja schon seit Stunden da uns schon längst geduscht ...


----------



## Delgado (27. Juni 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Gruß
> 
> Volker



Klasse Bild Volker.

Wollte schon immer mal das weiße Quadrat mit dem zentriert gestellten roten "X" haben.

Danke!


----------



## volker k (27. Juni 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Klasse Bild Volker.
> 
> Wollte schon immer mal das weiße Quadrat mit dem zentriert gestellten roten "X" haben.
> 
> Danke!




Ich weiß auch nicht was im Moment los ist  .

Das sollte eigentlich ein Ängstlich / sich versteckend umdrehender Smiley sein.


Gruß

Volker


----------



## mikkael (28. Juni 2005)

Nach einem wilden Wochenende am Bosporus bin ich wieder zurück im Lande.   

Morgen Feierabend könnt ihr bei der H-Runde mit mir rechnen, sofern ich einen Mantelersatz finde.

VG Mikkael


----------



## zippi (28. Juni 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Nach einem wilden Wochenende am Bosporus bin ich wieder zurück im Lande.
> 
> Morgen Feierabend könnt ihr bei der H-Runde mit mir rechnen, sofern ich einen Mantelersatz finde.
> 
> VG Mikkael



Trikot reicht, oder soll's so kalt werden?


----------



## MTB-Kao (29. Juni 2005)

hat nicht letztens jemand gesagt das die trails ordentlich zugewachsen sind? hätte ich mal auf ihn gehört   brennesseln von unten und dornranken von der seite... autsch. den nächsten trail bin ich dann doch etwas langsamer gefahren. wer ist eigentlich dafür zuständig das die wege ordentlich begeh-/befahrbar sind? sind ja schließlich teilweise ausgewiesene wanderwege


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (29. Juni 2005)

MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> wer ist eigentlich dafür zuständig das die wege ordentlich begeh-/befahrbar sind? sind ja schließlich teilweise ausgewiesene wanderwege



Nimm dir ne Heckenschere und machs selbst!  
Die Sprüche von Trailpflege sind nicht nur warme Luft! Einfach mal ne Trail-Cleaning Runde einbauen. Klappsäge und Heckenschere im Rucksack, und dann gemütlich von einer Stelle zur nächsten und Hand anlegen.
Oder ärgere weiter dich bei jeder Tour über die immer enger werdenden Spuren. Aber der nächste Winter kommt bestimmt, und mit ihm die Zeit der langen Hosen und Jacken...


----------



## MTB-Kao (29. Juni 2005)

@energy
ich habe momentan mit viel glück einmal die woche zeit um zweidrei stündchen zu fahren, da werde ich sie wohl kaum nutzen um gebüsch zu schneiden... zumal ich nicht einmal entsprechendes werkzeug besitze. was außerdem auch noch nicht meine frage beantwortet hat


----------



## No Mercy (1. Juli 2005)

Liebe Feierabendbiker,
am Sonntag findet in Andernach eine CTF statt. Ich will um 08:00 Uhr dort sein (70km/1.600hm), fahre aber kein "Rennen". Falls noch jemand dort hin möchte, ist noch Platz im Auto.
Schönes WE !

gruß
dirk


----------



## JürgenK (2. Juli 2005)

Hallo FABS and Friends,

ich hab mal für morgen vormittag eine kleine Runde reingestellt.
Vielleicht will ja der eine oder andere doch mal wieder auf´s Rad steigen.  

Na denn vielleicht bis morgen   


Jürgen


----------



## hardy_aus_k (3. Juli 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

auch heute bin ich mal wieder auf der Flucht   

Deshalb nur kurz der Hinweis, dass die allwöchentliche Feierabendrunde diesmal am Dienstag stattfindet. Ich stelle gleich eine Runde ein.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## hardy_aus_k (3. Juli 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

es gibt unter uns Feierabendbikern drei große Sehnsüchte:

1) ein gemeinsamer Grillabend

2) eine Null-Höhenmeter-Feierabendrunde

3) eine 500 Höhenmeter-Feierabendrunde für Null-Höhenmeter-Feierabendrunden-Verweigerer

Beides würde ich gerne verknüpfen. Es ist jetzt nur die Frage, ob wir das am 22.07., am 29.07 oder am 05.08. durchziehen. 

Der 22.07. scheidet aus meiner Sicht aus, da er zu nah an dem Tomburger Großevent am 17.06. liegt. Da bleibt dann der 29.07. und 05.08 übrig.

Da ich gerne auf On Any Sunday als Tourguide zurückgreifen möchte, würde ich mal einfach sagen, dass wir die Sache dann durchziehen, wenn er am besten kann.

Wenn wir den Termin gefixt haben, gibt es dann weitere Infos.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Enrgy (3. Juli 2005)

Hi Hardy, du seltener Gast!  

Wir kommen erst am 5.8. gegen 18Uhr (sofern der Flieger pünktlich landet) aus den Flittterwochen, da dürfte es für mich schwierig sein, noch rechtzeitig vor Erlöschen der Glut am Grill zu stehen. Dazu noch der Jetlag von 9h Zeitdifferenz - schade  

Trotzdem ne sehr gute Idee, nach dem Zwiebelkuchenfuttern letzten Herbst


----------



## turbo-matic (4. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

als relativ neu nach Köln "hinzugezogener" mit Null-Ortskenntnis suche ich nach einer Mitfahgelegenheit mit Höhenmetern und Singletrails.

Würde gerne mal am Feierabend bei Euch mitfahren, wenns Euch nichts ausmacht.

Wenn die Sache OK ist, würde ich mich über eine Mail zu Eurem nächsten Treffpunkt mit Uhrzeit freuen.
Ein kurzes Stichwort zu der Tourenlänge wäre auch schön.
Wenn Ihr möchtet, erreicht Ihr mich über [email protected].

Würde mich sehr freuen!

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## on any sunday (4. Juli 2005)

turbo-matic schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> als relativ neu nach Köln "hinzugezogener" mit Null-Ortskenntnis suche ich nach einer Mitfahgelegenheit mit Höhenmetern und Singletrails.
> 
> ...



Einfach ins "Last Minute Biking" schauen und mitfahren, die meisten Leute beißen hier nicht.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blake69 (4. Juli 2005)

@hardy

Ich will ja nicht meckern, aber wieso die Tour am Dienstag? Eh, letzte Woche Mittwoch ware Conded-Cup und da fahre Hardy Fahrrad. Und´e jetzt? Jetzt fahre Hardy ame Dienstag mit de Fahrrad! Ich nix verstehe    . Habe leider am Dienstag schon andere Termine, daher ich nix kommen können...

Trotzdem viel Spaß  

Jörg


----------



## hardy_aus_k (4. Juli 2005)

@Blake

Ich muss mich dann wohl offiziell entschuldigen, dass ich bestimmte privaten Terminen Priorität gebe   

Am Mittwoch muss ich mich um unseren Schweizurlaub kümmern, da geht es dann leider nicht.

@Turbo-Matic

Morgen gibt es dann die erste Chance, uns kennenzulernen. Wir führen eine Feierabendrunde von Burscheid-Kaltenherberg durch.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## stahlgabi (5. Juli 2005)

Hallo Hardy & Co.!

Ich hab es bis jetzt leider auch noch nicht geschafft mich einer Feierabendrunde anzuschließen und heute sieht es auch schlecht aus   

@Blake: wann würdest Du denn gerne fahren? Ich könnte Mi. oder Do. - es kann ja auch mal ne Runde ohne Meister Hardy sein   
Wenn Du Zeit hast, meld Dich - ich stell mich auch als Guidine zur Verfügung.

Hasta luego!


----------



## mikkael (5. Juli 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Wir führen eine Feierabendrunde von Burscheid-Kaltenherberg durch.


Bei mir schaut es zur Zeit recht hoffnungslos aus! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## on any sunday (5. Juli 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir schaut es zur Zeit recht hoffnungslos aus!
> 
> VG Mikkael



Sahs bei dir jemals anders aus?   

Kopf hoch.


----------



## Enrgy (5. Juli 2005)

Hi Micha, wie wars auf Kreta? Habt ihr diesmal mehr Glück mit den Moppeds gehabt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (5. Juli 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Micha, wie wars auf Kreta? Habt ihr diesmal mehr Glück mit den Moppeds gehabt?



Bedankt euch bei Herrn Enrgy, er hat gefragt und ich habe aufe Arbeit wenig zu tun. 

Kreta war heiß, staubig, steinig und wieder ein Traum. Diesmal wars eine Rundtour mit mir als Guide, who else? und zwei Mitleidenden, hier nur kurz ein paar Impressionen, die bittere Wahrheit bald auf meiner Heimseite.  

Noch ist man in der Zivilisation





aber knapp drei Stunden weiter auf dem Mond oder so.





Das freut den Guide, wieder einen leckeren Weg gefunden





durch gefährliche Spalten geführt





am Abend lockt der Strand und ein Entspannungbad im Mittelmeer, das ist da Uuzo.  





Aber am Ende des Tages ist man schwupps 1700 m höher. 





Wir machen den Weg frei





treiben es aber nicht zu bunt.





Naaa, ein bischen neidisch?   

Und wenn es KTM irgendwann mal schafft, einen Sportmotor zu bauen, der nicht wie ein Sack Muscheln klingt und Öl von sich gibt, wäre es perfekt.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Delgado (5. Juli 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Bedankt euch bei Herrn Enrgy, er hat gefragt und ich habe aufe Arbeit wenig zu tun.
> 
> Kreta war heiß, staubig, steinig und wieder ein Traum. Diesmal wars eine Rundtour mit mir als Guide, who else? und zwei Mitleidenden, hier nur kurz ein paar Impressionen, die bittere Wahrheit bald auf meiner Heimseite.
> 
> ...



Sehr interessant


----------



## juchhu (5. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr interessant


 
Da ist ja einer wieder richtig gut drauf.  

MannMannMann, sind doch auch Zweirädertouren auf schmalen Wegen im schönen Gelände.  

VG Martin

PS: @oas, na, alles klar gegangen mit den digitalisierten Karten? Nach Hause zurückgefunden habt Ihr ja jedenfalls.


----------



## Enrgy (5. Juli 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Naaa, ein bischen neidisch?



Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!   

Ich könnte mir durchaus vorstellen, mich auch mal einer dieser Touren anzuschließen...maybe next year.


----------



## Blake69 (5. Juli 2005)

stahlgabi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Hardy & Co.!
> 
> Ich hab es bis jetzt leider auch noch nicht geschafft mich einer Feierabendrunde anzuschließen und heute sieht es auch schlecht aus
> 
> ...



Hallo Gabi!

Morgen (Mittwoch) hätte ich Zeit. Ich schlage vor, dass wir uns am Schöllerhof um 19.00 Uhr treffen. Ist das i.O.? Sag kurz Bescheid.

Wäre vielleicht nicht schlecht, die Runde ins LMB einzustellen.

LG Jörg


----------



## juchhu (5. Juli 2005)

Tach zusammen,

ich les' hier nix über den hölzernen Bernd !  
Weiß einer was genaues? 
Wie schlimm ist?  
Kann er bald wieder aufs Bike? 

Fragen über Fragen!  

VG Martin


----------



## on any sunday (5. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr interessant



Wat issn dat für Reis? Milchreis, Klebereis, Schwarzer Reis, Mochireis, Basmati Reis, Patna Reis, Duftreis, Sushireis, Ribe Reis.  

P.S. Kennt einer die Telefonnummer von der netten Inderin?


----------



## Manni (5. Juli 2005)

Hallo Hardy,
eventuell schaff ichs heute noch. Komme aber erst recht spät heim. Wenn ich nicht da bin fahrt einfach ohne mich los. Vielleicht kannst du mir ja die grobe Richtung vorgeben   
Wird auf jedenfall mal wieder Zeit die Trails unsicher zumachen.

Gruß Manni


----------



## Enrgy (5. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> ich les' hier nix über den hölzernen Bernd !
> Weiß einer was genaues?
> ...




Wat isn mit dem? Holzwurm?


----------



## juchhu (5. Juli 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Wat issn dat für Reis? Milchreis, Klebereis, Schwarzer Reis, Mochireis, Basmati Reis, Patna Reis, Duftreis, Sushireis, Ribe Reis.


 
US-Außenministerin Condolezza *Rice  *

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (5. Juli 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Wat isn mit dem? Holzwurm?


 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1996503&postcount=612

Zitat von @oas >>>

...

Erstmal die schlechte Nachricht. Der hölzerne Bernd hat sich heute übelst abgelegt und liegt im Krankenhaus. Genaueres weiss ich nicht, seine Frau hatte mich nur kurz angerufen.  
...

Zitat <<<

 

VG Martin


----------



## on any sunday (5. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> ich les' hier nix über den hölzernen Bernd !
> Weiß einer was genaues?
> ...



Ich weiß von seiner Frau nur, das er am Samstag böse über den Lenker abgestiegen ist und im Krankenhaus war, mehr leider auch nicht.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## juchhu (5. Juli 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß von seiner Frau nur, das er am Samstag böse über den Lenker abgestiegen ist und *im Krankenhaus war*, mehr leider auch nicht.
> 
> Grüsse
> 
> Michael


 
Entweder ist er immer noch im Krankenhaus 
oder motorisch stark eingeschränkt ,
da er seit vergangenen Freitagmittag nicht mehr online war.  

Das sieht nicht gut aus.   

VG Martin


----------



## stahlgabi (5. Juli 2005)

Hallo Jörg,

Zeit + Treffpunkt sind ok - dieses Mal erkenne ich Dich dann auch sicher sofort   

Ich stell den Termin dann auch gleich mal "offiziell" ein . . .

als dann . . . bis morgen!


----------



## hardy_aus_k (6. Juli 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

da sind dann doch noch 8 MTB'ler zusammengekommen, um ein wenig durch die Gegend zu fahren. Mitgefahren sind dann On Any Sunday, Maik Giver & Friend, No Mercy, Michael13, Mr. X und Manni. 

Zurückgelegt haben wir 30 Kilometer, Höhenmeter werden es zwischen 600-700 Höhenmeter gewesen sein. Das war dann für eine Feierabendrunde ganz anständig. Richtig fiese Anstiege waren nicht dabei. Alles war gut fahrbar.

Erfreuchlich war sicherlich, dass das Wetter mitgespielt hat, dass wir keinen technischen Defekt hatten und dass die Wege doch noch halbwegs in befahrbaren Zustand waren   Da kann ich dann nur hoffen, das Blake und Stahlgabi heute Abend ebenfalls gute Verhältnisse antrefen werden.

Ich habe mir maximale Mühe gegeben, die Gruppe Uphill und Downhill einzubremsen, aber es ist mir nicht immer gelungen   

Nächste Woche wird dann keine von mir organisierte Feierabendrunde stattfinden, da ich ab Mittwoch in Winterberg bin, um dort ein wenig zu fahren. Aber das soll kein Grund sein, keine Feierabendrunde im Bergischen durchzuführen.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Enrgy (6. Juli 2005)

Ja, gestern hattest du ja richtig Glück mit der Terminwahl, was das Wetter anbelangt. 
Ich durfte es mir just zur Startzeit auf einem bequemen, motorbetriebenen Relax-Sessel gemütlich machen und mich von 2 netten Damen "verwöhnen" lassen. 
Der Haken: es war meine Zahnärztin...  
Zumindest haben wir noch etwas über "Party-Ulle" und Armstrong diskutiert, weil sie auch eine begeisterte Rennradfahrerin ist.
Fazit: Ulle ist im Gegensatz zu LA nicht ehrgeizig genug, eher verspielt.


----------



## stahlgabi (6. Juli 2005)

vielleicht kann mir ja einer von Euch weiterhelfen:

ich hab versucht die heutige Runde ins LMB einzustellen, aber bei 3 Versuchen erschien immer als Datum der 06.12.2004 - und das können wir ja nicht mehr schaffen. 

bin ich zu dämlich    oder wo ist der Fehler ???´

Grüsse !!

PS: Ich wäre wohl auch besser gestern mitgefahren, wenn ich so aus dem Fenster schaue . . .


----------



## Enrgy (6. Juli 2005)

Hallo Gabi,

hast du evtl. einen alten Termin verändert, und das Datum nicht korrigiert?


----------



## stahlgabi (6. Juli 2005)

Nö, das wars nicht . . . ich hab das 2x komplett neu eingetragen   und heute morgen hab ich es dann mit ändern versucht aber das wurde auch nicht angenommen . . .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (6. Juli 2005)

stahlgabi schrieb:
			
		

> Nö, das wars nicht . . . ich hab das 2x komplett neu eingetragen   und heute morgen hab ich es dann mit ändern versucht aber das wurde auch nicht angenommen . . .


Dann mach' doch ma 'ne Ausbildung!


----------



## stahlgabi (6. Juli 2005)

@Stefan   - wo fährt heute der MTB-Kurs der TS ?????????


----------



## Stefan_SIT (6. Juli 2005)

stahlgabi schrieb:
			
		

> @Stefan   - wo fährt heute der MTB-Kurs der TS ?????????


Wenn's so weiterschneit wohl indoor. Weiß nicht, ob alle wetterfest sind ...


----------



## Michael13 (8. Juli 2005)

Hallo Leute,

habe für Sonntag eine MTB-Tour ab Opladen eingetragen!!!

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Manni (11. Juli 2005)

Damit hier nicht alle schon wieder Winterspeck    ansetzen habe ich für Freitag mal ne Wupperberge-Runde reingestellt. 

Gruß Manni


----------



## mikkael (12. Juli 2005)

Guten Abend,

nach mehreren unanständigen Wochen voller Überstunden (_als ob das bei Selbständigen überhaupt gibt_  ), konnte ich, anläßlich des Ferienbeginns, einen -leider zu kurzen- Abstecher zum Alpenrand machen, nämlich nach Oberbayern. Es war wiedermal die perfekte Tarnung: Die Kinder zu Oma und Opa zu bringen. Dabei nimmt man -völlig unverschämt- den *zufälligerweise* an diesem Wochenende in Garmisch stattfindende Bike-Marathon schon mal als "Souvenir" mit. 

Dank des superschlechten Wetters (_einzig fehlte hier der Schneesturm_) war es absolut kein Vergnügen, zumal die Strecke (_zum Warmfahren der erste Anstieg zum Start, fast 650 HM am Stück bis zu 28° Steigung , früher die Bergzeitfahrenstrecke_) sowieso nicht zu meinen Lieblingsstrecken zählte. Mit der eisernen Wille unser "Team Feierabendbiker" (_so habe ich mich wieder eingetragen_ ) anständig zu repräsentieren, habe ich die Zähne zusammengebissen und auch den Rest des Marathons ordentlich absolviert. Als Belohnung für den 161. Platz in meiner Klasse, wurde ich bei der Zielüberquerung vom Festivalmoderator lautstark (Team Feierabendbiker etc. etc.) begrüßt. Was sagt man dazu? 







Tja, somit ist bei mir der todgeglaubte Bike-Virus reanimiert worden. Kein Wunder: seit Malmedy bin ich "fast" keinen Kilometer gefahren.

Ich möchte zwar morgen bei Michaels Feierabendrunde mitfahren, es wird aber sehr schwer, da im Büro wieder viel Arbeit auf mich wartet. Am Wochenende bei der TTTTT-Tour der Tomburger bin ich aber auf jeden Fall dabei.

VG Mikkael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (13. Juli 2005)

@Mikkael

Hast Du nun Platz 161 belegt oder gab es 161 Teilnehmer, oder beides   

@All

Ich verabschiede mich dann mal in Richtung Winterberg. Dort werde ich mal schon, was die Gegend zu bieten hat. Als Waldautobahnenliebhaber komme ich bestimmt auf meine Kosten.

Sonntag sehe ich dann hoffentlich einige von Euch bei den Tomburgern. Insbesondere suche noch Mitfahrer, die die Tomburger einbremsen   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Handlampe (13. Juli 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Sonntag sehe ich dann hoffentlich einige von Euch bei den Tomburgern. Insbesondere suche noch Mitfahrer, die die Tomburger einbremsen
> 
> Gruß
> Hardy



Keine Angst Hardy....die ganzen Möchtegernracer hab ich schon alle zu Oli in die Gruppe geschoben


----------



## JürgenK (13. Juli 2005)

hardy_aus_k...
...
Sonntag sehe ich dann hoffentlich einige von Euch bei den Tomburgern. Insbesondere suche noch Mitfahrer schrieb:


> @Hardy
> 
> ich unterstütze dich dann mal am Sonntag bei deinen Bremsbemühungen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Enrgy (14. Juli 2005)

JürgenK schrieb:
			
		

> ich unterstütze dich dann mal am Sonntag bei deinen Bremsbemühungen.
> 
> In welcher Gruppe fährt eigentlich @Handlampe mit


Das wird dann wohl die Gruppe "Handlampe meets Feierabendbiker"...

Uwe wollte die mittlere Gruppe geiden. Auch über den legendären Wespentrail. Muß ich zusehen, daß ich nicht im hinteren Drittel fahre, wenns da runter geht...

Zippi will auch mitkommen.

Bis Sonntach dann!!


----------



## juchhu (14. Juli 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Das wird dann wohl die Gruppe "Handlampe meets Feierabendbiker"...
> 
> Uwe wollte die mittlere Gruppe geiden. Auch über den legendären Wespentrail. Muß ich zusehen, daß ich nicht im hinteren Drittel fahre, wenns da runter geht...
> 
> ...


 


			
				zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Oh letzten Samstag, ja, da konnte ich nicht, weil meine Frau......
> Tinnitus habe ich eh schon seit 2000, da hilft kein Ohrenarzt mehr, aber wenn Du mir einen mit 100% Heilungsgarantie empfehlen könntest, wäre ich Dir äußerst dankbar (Jeder trägt sein Päckchen, was soll's).
> 
> Schreib mir doch mal'ne PN, wenn Du wieder was vorhast. Aber nicht *Mittwochs*, da muß ich Bügeln. Und *Dienstag* auch nicht, da putz ich das Haus. *Montag*: Gartenarbeit. *Sonntag* muß ich was mit der Familie machen. *Freitag* habe ich Kochkurs und *Donnerstag* geht meine Frau aus und ich paß auf's Kind auf. Also Samstag wäre gut, aber nicht so früh, weil meine Frau lange schlafen muß, sonst ist sie unausgeglichen und ich darf gar nix mehr.


 
Wie sonntags?  Ich glaubs ja wohl nicht!  Ich denke, da muss Dirk @zippi was mit der Familie machen. Oder seid Ihr seine sonntagliche Ersatzfamilie ?   

Viel Spass beim Familienausflug.

Vielleicht darf ich am Sonntag auch mal wieder raus? Kleine Tour um Overath mit Ingo @Hilljumper und Steve @Steve_Cologne sowie weiteren noch nicht sich Outenden.  

VG Martin


----------



## JürgenK (14. Juli 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Das wird dann wohl die Gruppe "Handlampe meets Feierabendbiker"...
> 
> Uwe wollte die mittlere Gruppe geiden. Auch über den legendären Wespentrail. Muß ich zusehen, daß ich nicht im hinteren Drittel fahre, wenns da runter geht...
> 
> ...




Dann muß sich Dippi aber noch flugs anmelden  

Vielleicht können wir ja zusammenfahren (nein, nicht so wie du denkst  ) oder hintereinander her. Ich muß allerdings allein fahren, da ich danach noch nach Lohmar muß. 
Uwe will mir ja den Weg nicht verraten, da kann man betteln wie man will.  

Na denn bis Sonntag und Hals- und Beinbruch 007


----------



## Enrgy (14. Juli 2005)

JürgenK schrieb:
			
		

> Uwe will mir ja den Weg nicht verraten, da kann man betteln wie man will


Anfahrtskarte auf der ersten Seite im Tomburg-Thread. A61, Abfahrt Rheinbach, rechts ab Richtung Wormersdorf. Falls das zu schwer für dich ist , such über Map24 nach der Tomberger Straße in Wormersdorf. Die fährst du immer geradeaus den leichten Berg hoch, bis hinter die letzten Häuser in die Felder. Dann mal in einen kleinen asphaltierten Feldweg noch vor der Burg rechts rein und nach 50m kommst du zum Parkplatz

Falls du dir das antun willst hinter mir herzufahren - ich fahre nicht schneller als 110, muß meinen Sprit selber bezahlen.


----------



## juchhu (14. Juli 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Falls du dir das antun willst hinter mir herzufahren - ich fahre nicht schneller als 110, muß meinen Sprit selber bezahlen.


 
   Ist ja auch schon fast 'ne halbe Urlaubsreise bis ins TT-Gebiet. 

VG Martin


----------



## JürgenK (14. Juli 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Anfahrtskarte...
> 
> 
> ...
> ...




Ich kriege jeden Samstag Geld von meiner Frau, davon kaufe ich mir dann Sprit und Süßigkeiten.  
Frag mal deine Frau ob sie dir nicht auch Geld geben kann, dann kannst du endlich mal schneller fahren.  

Mal Spaß beiseite, mein Auto fährt bis 150 km/h immer etwas unrund, das schlägt schon sehr aufs Kreuz.   Daher bin ich gezwungen schneller zu fahren.  

Ich fahre dann doch lieber allein.

Bis denn

Jürgen


----------



## Enrgy (14. Juli 2005)

JürgenK schrieb:
			
		

> .. das schlägt schon sehr aufs Kreuz.   Daher bin ich gezwungen schneller zu fahren.



Typisch Hardtailfahrer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (14. Juli 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Falls du dir das antun willst hinter mir herzufahren - ich fahre nicht schneller als 110, muß meinen Sprit selber bezahlen.


Alternativ: Fahrgemeinschaft mit dem guten alten Mikkael: fährt niemals unter 160, es gibt immer nette Unterhaltung und die sowieso niedrigen Spritkosten werden mit Eis oder Pommes beglichen! Bis zu 4 Bikes..


----------



## on any sunday (14. Juli 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Alternativ: Fahrgemeinschaft mit dem guten alten Mikkael: fährt niemals unter 160, es gibt immer nette Unterhaltung und die sowieso niedrigen Spritkosten werden mit Eis oder Pommes beglichen! Bis zu 4 Bikes..



Taaaxiiii!  10:45 bei mir?


----------



## on any sunday (14. Juli 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Anfahrtskarte auf der ersten Seite im Tomburg-Thread. A61, Abfahrt Rheinbach, rechts ab Richtung Wormersdorf. Falls das zu schwer für dich ist , such über Map24 nach der Tomberger Straße in Wormersdorf. Die fährst du immer geradeaus den leichten Berg hoch, bis hinter die letzten Häuser in die Felder. Dann mal in einen kleinen asphaltierten Feldweg noch vor der Burg rechts rein und nach 50m kommst du zum Parkplatz
> 
> Falls du dir das antun willst hinter mir herzufahren - ich fahre nicht schneller als 110, muß meinen Sprit selber bezahlen.



Ich kann mich dunkel erinnern, das die Tomburg in Wormersdorf sogar ausgeschildert ist. Natürlich nur für Leute, die des Lesens mächtig sind.


----------



## JürgenK (15. Juli 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Alternativ: Fahrgemeinschaft mit dem guten alten Mikkael: fährt niemals unter 160, es gibt immer nette Unterhaltung und die sowieso niedrigen Spritkosten werden mit Eis oder Pommes beglichen! Bis zu 4 Bikes..




Über 160 hört sich schon ganz gut an.
Eis und Pommes   ist auch eine gute Idee.
Wahrscheinlich muß ich aber wohl allein fahren, es sei denn ihr wollt alle noch für 2 Stunden mit nach Lohmar kommen, Schwiegereltern besuchen.  

Bis Sonntag

Jürgen


----------



## mikkael (15. Juli 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Taaaxiiii!  10:45 bei mir?


Geht klar, Boss!  

VG Mikkael

PS. Vielleicht kommt der Nachbar auch noch mit..


----------



## MTB-Kao (15. Juli 2005)

Hurraaaaaaaaaa, nach über zwei Wochen war ich Mittwoch auch wieder mit dem Bike unterwegs und durfte einem Sauerländer das Bergische Land zeigen. Er war doch sehr begeistert von dem Revier. Onkel Sonntag haben wir leider am Treffpunkt verpasst, Michael (ja, noch ein Michael!) hatte einen Platten. Tourdaten anbei.

Am WE kann ich leider nicht an den Touren teilnehmen  Vielleicht starte ich aber Sonntag noch eine Frühaufsteher-Tour


----------



## Michael13 (15. Juli 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Alternativ: Fahrgemeinschaft mit dem guten alten Mikkael: fährt niemals unter 160, es gibt immer nette Unterhaltung und die sowieso niedrigen Spritkosten werden mit Eis oder Pommes beglichen! Bis zu 4 Bikes..



Hallo Mikkael,

ich möchte gern am Sonntag die Feierabendbiker aus dem Bergischen unterstützen. Würde gerne mitkommen. Kann ich auf Dein Angebot Fahrgemeinschaft mit Mikkael zugreifen? Ist da noch was frei ?
Wäre dann am Sonntag 10.15 Uhr an der Autobahnabfahrt Opladen (A3) ?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## mikkael (16. Juli 2005)

Michael13 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich auf Dein Angebot Fahrgemeinschaft mit Mikkael zugreifen? Ist da noch was frei ?


*Klar doch!* Obwohl.. äähm.. die besten Plätze sind bereits von etwas älteren Herrschaften vorreserviert! 






Also: Für T4 wird's Mich(kk)ael x 3, somit muss Herr Sonntag das Vorderrad abbauen. Feierabendbikemobil rollt ab 10 Uhr gen Bonn, voraussichtliche Abholzeiten: 10.15 AS Opladen, 10.45 Esch. Sollte Hardy doch nicht mit uns mitfahren, wäre noch ein Last-Minute-Fensterplatz frei! 

Der Busfahrer sorgt zwar ungern für Hektik, aber für Notfälle gibt es eine Hotline 0170/3372260 (0,49 /min).. 

Bis Morgen!

VG Mikkael


----------



## Michael13 (16. Juli 2005)

Hallo Mikkael,

alles klar, ich bin morgen 10.15 an der Abfahrt Opladen. Ich stehe dann direkt gegenüber der Abfahrtsampel !
Für alle Fälle meine Handy Nr: 0151/91554227

Bikergrüße
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni (16. Juli 2005)

So,
da der angemeldete Gast aus Baden-Würtemberg erwartungsgemäß nicht kam startete ich meine Runde alleine von Burscheid ins Eifgental. Hier ging es an der Dhünn entlang bis kurz vor die Rausmühle, wo ich dann hinauf nach 
Hilgen fuhr. Ab hier ging es über viele kleine, aber feine Trails über Herscheid zur Sengbachsperre. 
DIe Staumauer wurde gequert und es ging über Serpentinen hinab nach Solingen Unterburg. Hier schloss sich eine kleine Runde über die Müngstner Brücke an, bevor es schließlich an der Wupper entlang auf den Pfaffenberg und weiter nach Fähr ging. 
Über den Lukasweg hetzte ich dann mit hängendem Magen nach Diepental und weiter durchs Luisental Richtung Burscheid zum Ausgangspunkt der Tour.

Stats:
1004hm, 53km in 3:20:00 Stunden.






Da man ja scheinbar trotz bestem Wetter mit Trails alleine keinen Hund hinter dem Ofen hervor locken kann   , biete ich in 2 Wochen nochmal eine leicht optimierte Version dieser Tour an. Diesmal aber mit Einkehr im Pfannkuchenhaus in Burg. So einen Speckpfannkuchen hätte ich gestern für die letzten zwei Anstiege gebraucht   
Stelle also mal für den Samstag 30.07.05 eine Tour ein.

Also dann bis morgen im TT-Land.
Gruß Manni


----------



## Enrgy (16. Juli 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Da man ja scheinbar trotz bestem Wetter mit Trails alleine keinen Hund hinter dem Ofen hervor locken kann ...



Warte mal ab, bis dein studentisches Lotterleben vorbei ist, dann gibts auch nix mehr mit langen Touren unter der Woche!


----------



## juchhu (16. Juli 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Warte mal ab, bis dein studentisches Lotterleben vorbei ist, dann gibts auch nix mehr mit langen Touren unter der Woche!


 
  

VG Martin

PS: Wenn dann noch Frau(en), Kind(er) und Hund(e) dazukommen, verlegt er sich aufs Taschenbilliard.


----------



## Enrgy (16. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> VG Martin
> 
> PS: Wenn dann noch Frau(en), Kind(er) und Hund(e) dazukommen, verlegt er sich aufs Taschenbilliard.




...oder Fahrtechnik-Kurse


----------



## hardy_aus_k (16. Juli 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

ich bin aus Winterberg zurückgekehrt und lasse alles im Auto. Somit fahre ich dann am Sonntag mit dem eigenen Auto.

Das macht mich dann auch unabhängig, wenn ich mich dann doch entscheide, die große Runde zu fahren   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## hardy_aus_k (16. Juli 2005)

Guten Tag

wir danken für Ihr Interesse am Stockhorn und geben gerne Auskunft. Die 
Stockhornbahn transportiert keine Bike in den Gondeln. Wir haben auch keine 
Bikewege sondern nur Wanderwege.
Wir wünschen Ihnen einen schönen Aufenthalt im Berner Oberland.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen
Sylvia Müller

Stockhornbahn AG
3762 Erlenbach i.S.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (16. Juli 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Tag
> 
> wir danken für Ihr Interesse am Stockhorn und geben gerne Auskunft. Die
> Stockhornbahn transportiert keine Bike in den Gondeln. Wir haben auch keine
> ...




Na toll. Super .  
Da denkt man die sind MTB freundlich und dann so was  .  So werde ich nie den Berg raufkommen.

Gruß

Volker


P.S.: Würde sich im richtigen Thread besser machen


----------



## hardy_aus_k (16. Juli 2005)

bin ja in den falschen Thread gelandet


----------



## volker k (16. Juli 2005)

@ Hardy

HiHi. Er hats gemerkt  .
Jetzt aber schnell im richtigen Thread posten   .

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Enrgy (16. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> So werde ich nie den Berg raufkommen


Tja, jede Schlüsselstelle ist anders, kann die Signatur so groß sein, wie sie will...


----------



## volker k (16. Juli 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, jede Schlüsselstelle ist anders, kann die Signatur so groß sein, wie sie will...



Nabend


Hmm   , irgendeinen ausgleich muß man(n) doch haben wenn man(n) es schon nicht schaft irgendwelche Schlüsselstellen runterzufahen muß halt die Signatur herhalten ( sozusagen als ausgleich )    .


Gruß

Volker


----------



## mikkael (16. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> irgendeinen ausgleich muß man(n) doch haben..


Okay, aber dafür muss man(n) doch nicht den Thread vergewaltigen!


----------



## volker k (16. Juli 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Okay, aber dafür muss man(n) doch nicht den Thread vergewaltigen!




Hallöchen. Ich bins wieder.  

Ist es diesmal so recht?    .



Gruß

Volker


----------



## dischi07 (17. Juli 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin durch Zufall in diesem Forum gelandet und habe eure Seite gefunden. Seit nun ca. 3 Monaten bin ich neu in Köln und suche "Händeringend"    nach Leuten, mit denen man die Umgebung von Köln, mit dem Mountainbike, unsicher machen kann. Bisher ohne Erfolg - aber jetzt...!? In Köln Rennradfahrer zu finden ist ja kein Problem aber Mountainbiker...!
Ich habe nicht alle eure Beiträge gelesen, so dass sich bei mir als erstes die Frage stellt, ob ihr schon einen festen Termin habt, an dem ihr euch während der Woche zu Ausfahrten trefft? Ich würde gerne bei euch mit einsteigen und würde mich über eine kurze Info freuen.   

Grüße Dirk


----------



## hardy_aus_k (17. Juli 2005)

@Dischi07

Wie wäre es hiermit:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=456

@All

Ich habe dann für kommenden Mittwoch eine Feierabendrunde eingestellt, wobei ich einfach mal unterstelle, dass wir die Strapazen des Sonntags verdaut haben.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## hardy_aus_k (18. Juli 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

ich muss da doch nochmal Werbung in eigener Sache machen.

Für meinen Schweiz-Trip würde die Möglichkeit bestehen, sich am Wochendene des 20.08./21.08. in das Event einzumischen. Anreisemöglichkeit besteht ab Donnerstag.

Durch die relative Nähe (650 Kilometer) lohnt sich das sicherlich auch für ein Kurzaufenthalt. Da die Anreise noch am Abend erfolgen kann und die Abreise Sonntag am Nachmittag erfolgen kann, sind bei einer Anreise am Donnerstag drei volle Biketage möglich.

Sollte das nicht genügen, haben wir aktuell noch einen Platz für die komplette Woche frei.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (18. Juli 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Für meinen Schweiz-Trip würde die Möglichkeit bestehen, sich am Wochendene des 20.08./21.08. in das Event einzumischen. Anreisemöglichkeit besteht ab Donnerstag.


@hardy
bin meinerseits gerade dabei die Sache irgendwie zu organisieren. Der
 Montag drauf ist leider Ferienende, das wird für mich ein richtiges Handikap sein. Nichtsdestotrotz gebe ich Dir bis Montag Bescheid.

*Pfälzer Wald*
Ich überlege gerade, zwischen dem 05-07. August zum Pfälzerwald zu fahren, zum dortigen Mountain-Bike-Park. Ich würde gerne Freitag Abend losfahren, damit wir zwei Biketage haben. Am Sonntag spät am Abend Retour. 

Zelten wird nicht nötig sein, es gibt einige Pensionen dort in der Nähe, wo man übernachten kann, soll auch nette Atmosphäre sein, auch "ausgeschriebene" super (Single-) Trails, ausschliesslich für Biker. Onkel Sunday meinte, dass auch die französische Seite soll ähnlich schön sein, ebenfalls ausgeschildert, sogar mit einem tick besseren Essen. Mir ist eigentlich beides recht, wobei nach mehreren gelesenen Berichten tendiere ich eher zum deutschen Park für die erste Reise.

Die Auto-Reise dauert etwa 3-4 Stunden je nach Verkehr, daher Abfahrt spätestens gegen 18.00 Uhr. Mit dem Sharan 3-4 Bikes, Biker + Gepäck (nur in abgebauter Form dann), oder bei mehreren Personen etwa 7-8 Bikes (alle hinteren Sitze werden abgebaut) + ein weiteres Auto usw. Weitere Kombinationen (bis zu 7 Personen im Sharan, Bikes woanders etc.) sind möglich. 

Spritkosten sind traditionell äusserst gering. 

Wer Interesse hat, soll sich hier melden. Wie, wann, usw. stimmen wir wie immer hier ab.

VG Mikkael


----------



## on any sunday (20. Juli 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> @hardy
> bin meinerseits gerade dabei die Sache irgendwie zu organisieren. Der
> Montag drauf ist leider Ferienende, das wird für mich ein richtiges Handikap sein. Nichtsdestotrotz gebe ich Dir bis Montag Bescheid.
> 
> ...



Ist zwar eine Woche vor der Schweiz und eigentlich hatte ich geplant am 7. eine IBC Motorradtour anzubieten, aber da ich jeden Radkilometer für Cristalp brauche, bin ich dabei und was am Samstag gefahren wird ist auch klar 40 km Singeltrail

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Delgado (20. Juli 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> *Pfälzer Wald*
> Ich überlege gerade, zwischen dem 05-07. August zum Pfälzerwald zu fahren, zum dortigen Mountain-Bike-Park. Ich würde gerne Freitag Abend losfahren, damit wir zwei Biketage haben. Am Sonntag spät am Abend Retour.
> 
> Wer Interesse hat, soll sich hier melden. Wie, wann, usw. stimmen wir wie immer hier ab.
> ...



Melde hiermit ein gesteigertes Interesse an   besonders nach Betrachtung der Bilder in Michaels Link ein Posting hier drüber


----------



## juchhu (20. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Melde hiermit ein gesteigertes Interesse an  besonders nach Betrachtung der Bilder in Michaels Link ein Posting hier drüber


 
Yep, ebenfalls großes Interesse  .

MTB-Termin kollidiert im Augenblick noch mit einem Fertigstellungstermin. 
Falls ich es nicht schaffe , gewährt mir einen Wunsch, wenn ich schon nicht der Dritte in Eurer Mitte sein kann.

Gebt mir bitte die GPS-Trackdaten , quasi als kleine 'Gegenleistung' für das Scannen der Kretakarten.   

VG Martin


----------



## on any sunday (20. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Yep, ebenfalls großes Interesse  .
> 
> MTB-Termin kollidiert im Augenblick noch mit einem Fertigstellungstermin.



Was so ein bischen Werbung ausmacht, ich sollte den Job wechseln.   



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Falls ich es nicht schaffe , gewährt mir einen Wunsch, wenn ich schon nicht der Dritte in Eurer Mitte sein kann.
> 
> Gebt mir bitte die GPS-Trackdaten , quasi als kleine 'Gegenleistung' für das Scannen der Kretakarten.
> 
> VG Martin



Geh mir weg mit dem Schei%.   Falls du mal lachen willst: Kreta Garten


----------



## juchhu (20. Juli 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Was so ein bischen Werbung ausmacht, ich sollte den Job wechseln.


 
Ändere Deine Signatur und poste alle anderen Threads voll.  
Dann kannst Du direkt einen Bus bestellen. 



			
				on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Geh mir weg mit dem Schei%.  Falls du mal lachen willst: Kreta Garten


 
Sollte ich da eine gewisse Undankbarkeit gar heraushören können?  
Oder ist dies lediglich Kretakartenfrust?  
Ich möchte hier noch einmal betonen, dass meine Aufgabe nur im zur Verfügungstellung eines A3-Scanners nebst 'Peripherie' und dem Brennen einer privaten CDR war. 

Für Genauigkeit der Karten und anschließenden Kalibrierung war Herr OAS zuständig. Aber so schlecht kann es nicht gewesen sein, wenn man seinem Bericht trauen darf.  

Also, her mit den GPS-Daten.    (Aber bitte keine KretaGarten )

VG Martin


----------



## FranG (20. Juli 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> @hardy
> *Pfälzer Wald*
> Ich überlege gerade, zwischen dem 05-07. August zum Pfälzerwald zu fahren, zum dortigen Mountain-Bike-Park. Ich würde gerne Freitag Abend losfahren, damit wir zwei Biketage haben. Am Sonntag spät am Abend Retour.



Auch Interesse! Ist fast meine Heimat, früher bin ich auf diesen Felsen rumgeklettert. 
Die Singletrails durch die Sandsteine sind der Hammer. Aber da ist auch einiges für MTBs gesperrt.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## stahlgabi (21. Juli 2005)

Hi!

Ein Dankeschön nochmal an Hardy für die gestrige Feierabendrunde.

Es war mir ein ausgesprochenes Vergnügen mit 7 Männern zu fahren   .

Danke auch nochmal an alle, die mir Schläuchen + "Luft" ausgeholfen haben. Ich habe eben mal die Schläuche geflickt und ich nehme noch Wetten entgegen wieviele Löcher in Jörgs "neuem" Schlauch waren . . . 

. . . nicht eins oder zwei - nein 5 (in Worten F Ü N F ) !!!! 

bis zum nächsten Mal . . .


----------



## Delgado (21. Juli 2005)

stahlgabi schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> ....nehme noch Wetten entgegen wieviele Löcher in Jörgs "neuem" Schlauch waren . . .
> 
> ...



Na, sowas schenkt man doch gerne weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (21. Juli 2005)

stahlgabi schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> Ein Dankeschön nochmal an Hardy für die gestrige Feierabendrunde.
> 
> ...



Bei fünf Flicken ist aber bald der break even point von Flickenkosten zu Neuschlauch erreicht.  

Hätte nie gedacht, das Hardy mich mal naß macht, hat er aber geschafft, allerdings mit Hilfe von oben.  

Bin etwas beunruhigt, wie locker der Exbergschwächenfahrer und die restlichen Feierabendbaiker die fiesen Steigungen der wuppernen Berge erklimmen. Wollen wir aber nicht zu viel lobhudeln, waren ein paar Chickenways dabei und kaum warmgefahren, ist man wieder am Auto angelangt.    

oldman


----------



## JürgenK (21. Juli 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> 
> 
> ...
> ...




Der ist mir schon bei den TTTTTTT-Tomburgern unangenehm aufgefallen.   Warum fährt der eigentlich ständig vor mir her und nicht .....wie sich das gehört??? 

...ansonsten war es nett gestern.  

Jürgen


----------



## mikkael (21. Juli 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Ist zwar eine Woche vor der Schweiz und eigentlich hatte ich geplant am 7. eine IBC Motorradtour anzubieten, aber da ich jeden Radkilometer für Cristalp brauche, bin ich dabei und was am Samstag gefahren wird ist auch klar: 40 km Singeltrail


Okay! 

Am Wochenende werde ich mal schauen, wie wir den Ausflug vernünftig unter dach und fach bringen können. Jeder Vorschlag ist willkommen. Dazu gibt es u.a. auch einen "Pfälzer Wald-Thread" hier im Forum.

Den Michael sehe ich am Samstag, wo wir die Sache vertiefen können. (Achtung: Schleichwerbung! )

Ansonsten finde ich, dass es in den letzten Tagen zu viele Feierabendrunden ohne mich stattfinden.  

Dazu sage ich: Schei&% Arbeit! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## dischi07 (21. Juli 2005)

Hallo, 

auch von mir ein dickes "Dankeschön"!   
War eine sehr nette Runde, mit sehr sympatischen Mitfahrern!
Freue mich schon auf die nächste "Feierabendrunde" und werde auf jeden Fall versuchen am Samstag mit am Start zu sein - ich hoffe dann bei besserem Wetter!? 
Nein, nein, nein, ich bin kein "Schönwetterbiker" - aber bei ein paar Sonnenstrahlen macht es doch mehr Spaß - oder!? 

Grüße
Dirk


----------



## MTB-Kao (21. Juli 2005)

hi bikerz,

da fährt man nichts ahnend durch den wald und trifft doch prompt auf eine horde feierabendbiker    nee, ich wusste natürlich das hardy die tour ausgeschrieben hat, das man sich dann fast über die füße fährt ist trotzdem witzig   ich bin mal bei einer truppe von einem arbeitskollegen mitgefahren da mir hardy's startzeit etwas zu spät war. ich hoffe ihr verzeiht mir den seitensprung   unsere tour ging über 34km und 925hm wipperaue-glüder-sengebachtalsperre-burg-pfaffenberg-volkert-wiperaue. im höhenprofil habe ich leider vergessen marken zu setzen   trotzdem wie immer anbei.

so long
lars


----------



## steve (26. Juli 2005)

Da das Thema zu groß geworden ist, habe ich es geteilt. 
Die neueren Beiträge sind ab sofort im Thread "Feierabendrunden im Bergischen Teil 2" zu finden. 

Viele Grüße

Steve


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

